# *~*~*September Sweetpeas 2013 - 120 preggos - 21 Babies Born So Far*~*~*



## MadamRose

Hi ladies just a post where all us September mummies can chat and talk during our long 9 months of pregnancies. 

I am due around the 2nd September with #2

Just comment with due date and i can add to the list. Can change as we get exact dates from scans and find out the sex of our babies ect :happydance:

We also have a private Facebook group if anyone wants to join PM either me or Phantom710 with your email or asking for our email so we can add you as a friend to add you to the group :D 

Also now many of us are viable and getting into the 3rd trimester, I have a feeling not all baby's will be happy to wait until 37+ weeks to be born so this is there ready for when ever the first babies do decide they want to show - though I'm hoping that will still be a while for everyone https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...eptember-sweetpeas-2013-parenting-thread.html

September Mummy Due Dates


*Awaiting Due Date*
Daniellexxxx :yellow:
ChattyLady :yellow:

*August*

*23rd*
Aiden187 :pink: - Ailey Samantha Amador 02/08/13

*27th*
stargazer01 :pink: - Emma Rose 20/08/13

*28th*
louise1302 :pink: - Seren Grace Born an :angel: 11/05/13

*29th*
JLMC :blue:

*September*

*1st*
Gwenylovey :blue: Cameron Alfred 31/08/13
plutosblue :yellow: turned :blue: Thomas Edgar Gardiner 04/09/13
Rachelle351 :yellow:
Jesmia :yellow: turned :pink: Ivy 27/08/13 
Guppy051708 :pink: Lilah Victoria 07/09/13
PinkEmily :blue: Harry 27/08/13
Manda2012 :yellow:

*2nd*
xnikkix :yellow: turned :pink: 27/08/13
babydevil1989 :blue:
LovesMyLovey :yellow:
klcuk3 :yellow: turned :pink: Caileigh Isla 04/09/13
AnakeRose :blue: Evan Michael 08/09/13

*3rd*
hulagirl :pink:
savannah2be :yellow:
bump230910 :yellow:
Pink Petals :blue:
Josefin :blue:

*4th*
LockandKey :blue: Everett 06/09/13
Evansangel :pink:
nico82 :yellow: turned :pink: Mila Ashburner 07/08/13
Jims_Girl :yellow:
MaryP83 :blue:
MissMuffet08 :pink: Madelyn Faith 04/09/13

*5th*
Mum2Micah :blue:
missangie :pink: Paisley Mae 31/08/13
Duejan2012 :pink: Eva Jazmin 16/08/13
SteffyRae :yellow: turned :pink Solaris Rhae Azar 05/09/13

*6th*
mummytochloe :yellow: turned :pink: Maddison 27/08/13
marie_sims :pink:
babymad90 :yellow:
krysb :yellow:
Atlmommy37 :blue: Greyson 31/08/13
Jamandspoon :yellow: turned :pink: Emilie Amy Johnston 04/09/13
Bumpbananas :yellow:
080509 :blue:

*7th*
Jessica0907 :pink:
baby3144 :pink:
Emmy1987 :blue:
superwumba :pink:
ClipMyWings :blue:
Southafrica :blue: Oliver Kerecsen Wheeler 4/09/13

*8th*
LadyL :blue: Reid 30/08/13
Kylarsmom :pink:
jaystiN1 :blue:
Beth04 :yellow:
wang :blue: 
Chimpette :blue:
Zebra2023 :pink:
maybebaby3 :blue:
BrollyDolly :pink:

*9th*
ckylesworld :blue: Zane 29/08/13 
MrsLQ :blue: Darwin Elijah River 23/08/13
lana2222 :yellow:
Brightstarshi :yellow: :yellow: :yellow:

*10th*
MrsCD :yellow:
OperationBbyO :blue:
maybebaby13 :yellow:
massoma8489 :blue: Haider 26/08/13
lynnikins :blue:
Cherry Bow :pink:

*11th*
momto3kiddies :pink: 
bakeranm99 :pink:
miriam :yellow: turned blue 08/09/13

*12th*
steph6875 :blue:
nik25 :pink:

*13th*
Kiss08 :pink:
MissDee-89 :yellow:
kaili :blue: Dylan Yu, 09/09/13
cammy :blue:

*14th*
taryen87 :blue:
Ivory Doll :pink:

*15th*
vic161209 :pink:
CazM 2011 :yellow:
under25ttc :pink:

*16th*
stephanie1990 :pink:
smonty27 :pink:
TWINKLES80 :blue:
bboo2 :yellow:
gatorj :blue: Landon Rhodes 10/09/13
EstelSeren :pink: Annest Ceridwen 08/09/13
KateyCakes :yellow: turned :blue: Caleb 27/08/13
All Girls :yellow: turned :pink: Megan Fitzpatrick Dalton 06/09/13

*17th*
Melissa_M :pink: Nora 10/09/13
bubbles82 :yellow:

*18th*
rihanna :pink:
lindseypao :blue: Liam Charlie Dawson, 08/09/13
tekkitten :pink:
NellaB :blue:
robynsnest :yellow:
Loukachu :blue:

*19th*
MommaJJ :blue:
RoxyRoo :blue:
ozzi :yellow:
absandbabyh :pink:

*20th*
Swanny :blue:
Proserpina :yellow:
jojo_b :blue:
bekkie :yellow: 

*21st*
agreeksmom :pink:
Asher :blue:
HeatherLTBee :yellow:

*22nd*
bump_wanted :pink: Isabella "Bella" Beau 31/08/13
adopim :pink:

*23rd*
Court28 :blue:
Maybebub :pink: 
Jaynie82 :yellow:

*24th*
Boston07 :yellow:

*25th*
CocoLovex3 :yellow:

*26th*
krockwell :yellow:

*27th*
kassiaethne :blue:
HaileysMommy1 :pink:
YoungNImum :yellow:

*28th*
alocin22 :yellow:
LiteBRIGHT33 :pink:

*29th*
Phantom710 :blue: :pink:
calliebaby :yellow:

*30th*

*Angels*
cherub sweets - 31/12/12 :angel: 
sugarpuff - 3/1/13 :angel:
Hopethisyear - 5/1/13 :angel:
lady1985 - 6/1/13 :angel:
amberjoy - 9/1/13 :angel:
ciaramoy - 11/1/13 :angel:
phineas - 18/1/13 :angel:
Pigolina - 18/1/13 :angel:
BrandysBabies 20/1/13 :angel:
Natthewife 22/1/13 :angel:
rach.jay 24/1/13 :angel:
stuckinoki 26/1/13 :angel:
Scholesy 28/1/13 :angel:
allforthegirl 31/1/13 :angel:
shouse 13/12/13 :angel:
hersheypomchi 01/13 :angel: 
TTCabundle 10/02/13 :angel:
WantaBelly 9/02/13 :angel:
kipkip 01/13 :angel:
littlemama16 7/02/13 :angel:
Renaendel 27/01/13/ and 2/02/13 :angel: :angel:
maybebaby87 15/02/13 :angel:

*Arrivals*


*MAY*
11th - louise1302- Seren Grace Born an :angel:

*AUGUST*
2nd Aiden187 - Ailey Samantha Amador :pink:
7th nico82 - Mila Ashburner 6lbs 3oz :pink:
16th Duejan2012 ~ Eva Jazmin, Born 11.10 am, 6 lbs 14 oz, 19 inches :pink: 
20th stargazer01 ~ Emma Rose, 8 lbs 15 oz :pink:
23rd MrsLQ - Darwin Elijah River, Born 3:11 am, 7 lbs 8 oz :blue:
26th massoma8489 ~ Haider, Born 7:00 am, 6 lbs 5 oz :blue:
26th xnikkix ~ Born 4.47 pm :pink:
27th Jesmia ~ Ivy, Born 12:54 pm, 6 lbs 7 oz :pink:
27th MummytoChloe - Maddison, Born 1:42 pm, 9 lbs 12 oz :pink:
27th KateyCakes ~ Caleb, Born 2:44 pm, 5 lbs 13 oz :blue:
27th PinkEmily ~ Harry, Born 11:11 pm, 6 lbs 3 oz
29th ckylesworld ~ Zane, Born 2:29 pm, 7 lbs 11 oz :blue:
30th LadyL ~ Reid Davis, Born 7:25 am, 8 lbs 3 oz, 21 inches :pink: 
31st gwenylovey ~ Cameron Alfred, Born 02:37 am, 8 lb 11 oz :blue:
31st missangie ~ Paisley Mae, Born approx 1.00 pm , 8 lb 11 oz :pink:
31st bump_wanted ~ Isabella Beau, Born 7:46 pm, 6 lb 6 oz :pink:
31st Atlmommy37 ~ Greyson, Born 11:11 pm, 7 lbs 6 oz :blue:

*SEPTEMBER*
4th Southafrica ~ Oliver Kerecsen Wheeler, Born 1:15 am, 7 lbs 11.6 oz, 19.5 inches :blue:
4th plutosblue ~ Thomas Edgar Gardiner, Born 2:46 am 8 lbs 4.5 oz :blue:
4th Jamandspoon ~: Emilie Amy Johnston, Born 3:01 am, 4 lbs 6 oz :pink:
4th klcuk3 ~ Caileigh Isla, Born 6:12 am, 9 lbs 2 oz :pink:
4th MissMuffet08 ~ Madelyn Faith
5th SteffyRae ~ Solaris Rhae Azar Born 10:14 am, 6 lbs 9.5 oz, 19.5 inches :pink:
6th All Girls ~ Megan Fitzpatrick, 7 lbs 11 oz :pink:
6th LockandKey ~ Everett :blue:
7th Guppy051708 ~ Lilah Victoria Born 2:49 am, 7 lbs 4 oz, 19 inches :pink:
8th EstelSeren ~ Annest Ceridwen Born 8:25 am, 7 lbs 9 oz :pink:
8th AnakeRose ~ Evan Michael Born 9:12 am, 9 lbs 1 oz :blue:
8th lindseypao ~ Liam Charlie Dawson, 5 lbs 9 oz, 18 inches :blue:
8th miriam ~ :blue:
9th kaili ~ Dylan Yu, 7 lbs 6 oz, 21 inches :blue:
10th gatorj ~ Landon Rhodes, 10:32 am :blue:
10th Melissa_M ~ Nora 7 lbs 13 oz, 22.5 inches :pink:
​



https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant%20tests/dueinseptember-1.jpg
If you'd want to add the 'due in september' banner to your signature, remove the space after the '[/IMG' & the ']' at the end of the link ( i will try and get one with 2013 on it soon :D)

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant%20tests/dueinseptember-1.jpg[/IMG ]


----------



## xnikkix

Hi mummy! Congratulations! I'm also due 2nd sept, lots of us for that date so will be good to see how everyone else feels throughout pregnancy. How was ur first pregnancy?


----------



## MadamRose

My first pregnancy was nice on the whole, i was 6 days late though :dohh: and i was so desprate at the end. I also had 2 small bleeds at 5 and 7 weeks but that was just dd giving us a worry. 

How is pregnancy treating you so far?


----------



## ckylesworld

I would like to join. I estimate my due date to be september 9, 2013. I got my bfp when I went off metformin and switched to pregnitude and n-acetyl-cysteinen. I dont know if that had anything to do with it or not but over the last 11 months I have been through 6 months of clomid and a couple months of metformin. I have insulin resistance the fertility specialist said.
Previous to that I was on depo provera on and off for 10-11 yrs. I got my last shot june 2011, so it took 18 months.

Pray for a sticky bean for me please. Im paranoid because I just turned 36 in october.

Good luck to you guys and prayers to all of you. :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

ckylesworld said:


> I would like to join. I estimate my due date to be september 9, 2013. I got my bfp when I went off metformin and switched to pregnitude and n-acetyl-cysteinen. I dont know if that had anything to do with it or not but over the last 11 months I have been through 6 months of clomid and a couple months of metformin. I have insulin resistance the fertility specialist said.
> Previous to that I was on depo provera on and off for 10-11 yrs. I got my last shot june 2011, so it took 18 months.
> 
> Pray for a sticky bean for me please. Im paranoid because I just turned 36 in october.
> 
> Good luck to you guys and prayers to all of you. :hugs:

Welcome, i think these early few weeks until you get to see baby is always the worst.

I will send loads of baby dust your way. 

Aww long time ttc, we weren't even trying our bean was a bit of a surprise.

How have your symptoms been


----------



## Gwenylovey

I'd love to join! My due date is September 1st and after many disappointments and losses this year, I am hoping that this is my sticky bean!


----------



## MadamRose

Gwenylovey said:


> I'd love to join! My due date is September 1st and after many disappointments and losses this year, I am hoping that this is my sticky bean!

Looks like a few of us have reasons to be very causious to be pregnant. Sticky dust for you. And a positive story, that my DD was born after a MMC so it does happen :D 

When do you ladies have appointments with doctors or midwife? Mine in the 24th Jan, just to do all my bloods and stuff, then she will book my scan or i will get a letter about scan not long after that


----------



## babydevil1989

hi im due (at the moment!) 2nd sept but it will prob change as both my last pregnancies (DS and MC) i was put back 2 weeks :dohh:

this will be #2 and we had been trying for 12 months (after MC) got BFP yesterday so still very early but im EXTREMELY sicky at the moment so hoping thats a good sign!

hoping for a sticky bean! 

how are you girls feeling!

thankyou mummytochloe for showing me this group :)


----------



## MadamRose

babydevil1989 said:


> hi im due (at the moment!) 2nd sept but it will prob change as both my last pregnancies (DS and MC) i was put back 2 weeks :dohh:
> 
> this will be #2 and we had been trying for 12 months (after MC) got BFP yesterday so still very early but im EXTREMELY sicky at the moment so hoping thats a good sign!
> 
> hoping for a sticky bean!
> 
> how are you girls feeling!
> 
> thankyou mummytochloe for showing me this group :)

I feel for you on the sickness, i didnt have any with dd but got it awful in middle of the night at the moment. And gosh being put back two weeks that must be hard:dohh:


----------



## ckylesworld

mummytochloe said:


> ckylesworld said:
> 
> 
> I would like to join. I estimate my due date to be september 9, 2013. I got my bfp when I went off metformin and switched to pregnitude and n-acetyl-cysteinen. I dont know if that had anything to do with it or not but over the last 11 months I have been through 6 months of clomid and a couple months of metformin. I have insulin resistance the fertility specialist said.
> Previous to that I was on depo provera on and off for 10-11 yrs. I got my last shot june 2011, so it took 18 months.
> 
> Pray for a sticky bean for me please. Im paranoid because I just turned 36 in october.
> 
> Good luck to you guys and prayers to all of you. :hugs:
> 
> Welcome, i think these early few weeks until you get to see baby is always the worst.
> 
> I will send loads of baby dust your way.
> 
> Aww long time ttc, we weren't even trying our bean was a bit of a surprise.
> 
> How have your symptoms beenClick to expand...

Yesterday I had bloating and cramps. A couple of blood spots then no more. Later last night Light pink discharge. Today at my desk I felt dizzy for about 10 min. Also yesterday gas.


----------



## babydevil1989

mummytochloe said:


> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to join! My due date is September 1st and after many disappointments and losses this year, I am hoping that this is my sticky bean!
> 
> Looks like a few of us have reasons to be very causious to be pregnant. Sticky dust for you. And a positive story, that my DD was born after a MMC so it does happen :D
> 
> *When do you ladies have appointments with doctors or midwife? Mine in the 24th Jan, just to do all my bloods and stuff, then she will book my scan or i will get a letter about scan not long after that*Click to expand...

*
*

im wont go to the DR/midwife until im past 7 weeks (i MC'd at 7 weeks) until then were not telling anyone :)


----------



## stargazer01

I'm here from your pregnancy journal! I'd love to join.

Due September 1.


----------



## MadamRose

ckylesworld said:


> Yesterday I had bloating and cramps. A couple of blood spots then no more. Later last night Light pink discharge. Today at my desk I felt dizzy for about 10 min. Also yesterday gas.

Isn't the bloating horrible.

I hope the dizzyness wasn't to bad make sure you're careful with that don't want to be falling over.

I've had few bouts of cramps and it's always them that have be worrying :dohh:


----------



## MadamRose

stargazer01 said:


> I'm here from your pregnancy journal! I'd love to join.
> 
> Due September 1.

:wave: nice to have you here :D


----------



## MadamRose

babydevil1989 said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to join! My due date is September 1st and after many disappointments and losses this year, I am hoping that this is my sticky bean!
> 
> Looks like a few of us have reasons to be very causious to be pregnant. Sticky dust for you. And a positive story, that my DD was born after a MMC so it does happen :D
> 
> *When do you ladies have appointments with doctors or midwife? Mine in the 24th Jan, just to do all my bloods and stuff, then she will book my scan or i will get a letter about scan not long after that*Click to expand...
> 
> *
> *
> 
> im wont go to the DR/midwife until im past 7 weeks (i MC'd at 7 weeks) until then were not telling anyone :)Click to expand...

Yes at our docs its automatically for normal appointment between 7 and 9 weeks. 

We aint telling anyone until after the scan, unless they guess like DH's mum did. My bloating is so bad i already look at least 12 weeks pregnant


----------



## babydevil1989

mummytochloe said:


> babydevil1989 said:
> 
> 
> hi im due (at the moment!) 2nd sept but it will prob change as both my last pregnancies (DS and MC) i was put back 2 weeks :dohh:
> 
> this will be #2 and we had been trying for 12 months (after MC) got BFP yesterday so still very early but im EXTREMELY sicky at the moment so hoping thats a good sign!
> 
> hoping for a sticky bean!
> 
> how are you girls feeling!
> 
> thankyou mummytochloe for showing me this group :)
> 
> I feel for you on the sickness, i didnt have any with dd but got it awful in middle of the night at the moment. And gosh being put back two weeks that must be hard:dohh:Click to expand...

i had sickness from 6 weeks until 20 weeks with DS (!?) but this is ridiculously early! 

i know how bloody annoying!! lol x


----------



## MadamRose

babydevil1989 said:


> i had sickness from 6 weeks until 20 weeks with DS (!?) but this is ridiculously early!
> 
> i know how bloody annoying!! lol x

Gosh 14 weeks i don't think i could cope with that. I only have it a tiny amount with dd and that was if i was too hungry or if i drank tea. this is sickness and last night i was convinced i was actually going to throw up


----------



## babydevil1989

bleuuuurgh not the best bit of pregnancy lol!


----------



## MadamRose

babydevil1989 said:


> bleuuuurgh not the best bit of pregnancy lol!

No do you have any feeling on sex. I mean i got a feeling this could be a boy as already pregnancy is so different


----------



## Gwenylovey

I'm feeling boy for some reason!

Also, I just heard from the nurse who took my blood this morning and my levels have a doubling time of 33 hours and are looking great! My first scan is booked for January 9th...so nervous!! But excited :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

thats amazing Gwenylovey it's so reasuring to know you levels are doubling. how far will you be at the first scan. I wish i could get a scan that early. With DD i got one at 7 weeks but i don't think i will be allowed one until the normal 12 week mark this time


----------



## Gwenylovey

mummytochloe said:


> thats amazing Gwenylovey it's so reasuring to know you levels are doubling. how far will you be at the first scan. I wish i could get a scan that early. With DD i got one at 7 weeks but i don't think i will be allowed one until the normal 12 week mark this time


I'll be 6w3d at that point based on what I think my O day was. One of my losses was an ectopic pregnancy so I automatically get early scans just to make sure that the little bean is in my uterus. The nurse was very reassured by my numbers though and does not think that is anything to be concerned about!


----------



## MadamRose

Gwenylovey said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> thats amazing Gwenylovey it's so reasuring to know you levels are doubling. how far will you be at the first scan. I wish i could get a scan that early. With DD i got one at 7 weeks but i don't think i will be allowed one until the normal 12 week mark this time
> 
> 
> I'll be 6w3d at that point based on what I think my O day was. One of my losses was an ectopic pregnancy so I automatically get early scans just to make sure that the little bean is in my uterus. The nurse was very reassured by my numbers though and does not think that is anything to be concerned about!Click to expand...

It nice they look after you well. We will all be awaiting and update on the 9th so you can let us know how everything is


----------



## babydevil1989

mummytochloe said:


> babydevil1989 said:
> 
> 
> bleuuuurgh not the best bit of pregnancy lol!
> 
> No do you have any feeling on sex. I mean i got a feeling this could be a boy as already pregnancy is so differentClick to expand...

No not this time but as soon as i found out i was pregnant with DS i KNEW it was a boy, it was really strange!


----------



## MadamRose

babydevil1989 said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydevil1989 said:
> 
> 
> bleuuuurgh not the best bit of pregnancy lol!
> 
> No do you have any feeling on sex. I mean i got a feeling this could be a boy as already pregnancy is so differentClick to expand...
> 
> No not this time but as soon as i found out i was pregnant with DS i KNEW it was a boy, it was really strange!Click to expand...

Yes i knew DD was a little girl, and so did Dh. This time however he thinks girl i think boy. However we hoping to stay team yellow until birth


----------



## babydevil1989

aww! im not sure whether we will find out, im soooo impatient tho so prob will :haha:

ohhh its a bit scary thinking that far ahead! :wacko:


----------



## MadamRose

babydevil1989 said:


> aww! im not sure whether we will find out, im soooo impatient tho so prob will :haha:
> 
> ohhh its a bit scary thinking that far ahead! :wacko:

Yes we found out with dd becuase DH wanted to, but i didn't so i get my way this time.

And yes it is, and i don't want to wish away my pregnancy because i love being pregnant but i just want to get to 12 weeks then i will be happier


----------



## momto3kiddies

Hi ladies :flower: well I didnt think I would be here again...ever being that i just had my 4th baby in July and we had agreed that he would be our last. Very nervous because like some of you I suffered 2 losses back to back and after you go through that you never view pregnancy the same. But the great news is that I went on to carry my baby boy fullterm after those losses so I know its possible :) Im due sept 11 according to the calculator but will not be seeing a doctor until at least 7-8 weeks. I went through the HCG levels and Progesterone level checks before and I just feel that added to the already stressful early weeks. Heres to a H&H 9 months to us all!


----------



## MadamRose

:wave:momto3kiddies
Gosh you really will have your hands full, if you dont mind me asking what ages do you have?

Yes having a baby after loss is always such a worrying thing 

Happy and healthy 9 month to you


----------



## momto3kiddies

mummytochloe said:


> :wave:momto3kiddies
> Gosh you really will have your hands full, if you dont mind me asking what ages do you have?
> 
> Yes having a baby after loss is always such a worrying thing
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 month to you

My oldest daughter is 17, my son is 11, my little girl is 10 and the baby is 5 1/2 months :winkwink: there is 17 months between the 2 middle ones so I know how it is to have them close but these 2 will be 14 months apart...craziness! But exciting


----------



## MadamRose

Aww gosh yes, will be really crazy in your house, we always wanted 3 or 4 i dont know if i could cope with 5 lol


----------



## momto3kiddies

LOL im sure its going to be but we are ready :)
We thought we would stop at 3 then in oct 2009 I got pregnant by surprise and we were overjoyed but lost that baby...then tried again because that made us realize we did want one more, came out preg again in Jan 2010 and lost that one too :( I thought God was trying to tell me something so we stopped trying and used protection and a year later we conceived my last son without trying and now hes 5 months and boom...pregnant again lol. Still in shock honestly


----------



## MadamRose

Aww maybe it was just a case of you were meant to wait then lol. 

Yes we didnt try this time either, just had a few symptoms and i'm never late lol


----------



## hulagirl

Think I am due 3rd step with my second, my little boy is 8 months so don't think I will have much time to rest. Lol 
But not as busy as some of the mummies on this thread. 
X


----------



## MadamRose

hulagirl said:


> Think I am due 3rd step with my second, my little boy is 8 months so don't think I will have much time to rest. Lol
> But not as busy as some of the mummies on this thread.
> X

:wave: aww you'll have two under two bet that will be nice


----------



## JLMC

Hey Girlies... add me for 2nd Sept please :) xxx


----------



## hersheypomchi

Hey I just got my BFP! I had a sept baby for this year and now a sept baby for 2013!!!


----------



## MadamRose

JLMC said:


> Hey Girlies... add me for 2nd Sept please :) xxx

:wave: welcome to the group. When did you get your bfp? 2nd seems a popular date atm


----------



## MadamRose

hersheypomchi said:


> Hey I just got my BFP! I had a sept baby for this year and now a sept baby for 2013!!!

:wave: welcome to the group you could end up with 2 under 1 you'll have your hands full. Do you have rought date for main page hunni I can change after scans ect but just roughly for now so I can add you to main page x


----------



## babydevil1989

any one else tired but having trouble sleeping?! im exhausted but just cant seem to.get to.sleep :(


----------



## MadamRose

Is it that you can't sleep or can't get comfy to sleep. I can't get comfy to get to sleep.

Sickness for today just started


----------



## Mum2Micah

Hi Ladies can I cautiously join :) I am about 4 weeks and 3 days pregnant and due around Sept 5th.

This is my 4th pregnancy with my last ending in Ectopic so I will be very excited once I see this little one in the right place! 

I have a docs appointment jan 2nd and will get bloods and an ultrasound done about week 6 ish I think.


----------



## MadamRose

Mum2Micah said:


> Hi Ladies can I cautiously join :) I am about 4 weeks and 3 days pregnant and due around Sept 5th.
> 
> This is my 4th pregnancy with my last ending in Ectopic so I will be very excited once I see this little one in the right place!
> 
> I have a docs appointment dec 2nd and will get bloods and an ultrasound done about week 6 ish I think.

:wave: hope everything goes well with appointment and baby is in right place


----------



## Mum2Micah

mummytochloe said:


> Mum2Micah said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies can I cautiously join :) I am about 4 weeks and 3 days pregnant and due around Sept 5th.
> 
> This is my 4th pregnancy with my last ending in Ectopic so I will be very excited once I see this little one in the right place!
> 
> I have a docs appointment dec 2nd and will get bloods and an ultrasound done about week 6 ish I think.
> 
> :wave: hope everything goes well with appointment and baby is in right placeClick to expand...

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica0907

I would like to join in. I'm due Sept 7th! :)


----------



## MadamRose

Jessica0907 said:


> I would like to join in. I'm due Sept 7th! :)

:wave: how is pregnancy treating you so far?


----------



## babydevil1989

its that i cant sleep although if i go onto my side i feel extremely sick so maybe a combination of both :(


----------



## MadamRose

babydevil1989 said:


> its that i cant sleep although if i go onto my side i feel extremely sick so maybe a combination of both :(

:hugs: hope you can sleep tonight, I just can't get comfy an hour after I do I wake up feeling sick


----------



## MadamRose

Everyone I have a date for is on main page under that date with a :yellow: as no one knows sex get. If dates get changed, multipul pregnancy or find out sex let me know and I can update main page


----------



## stargazer01

Anyone been having bad dreams? I've been having terrible ones lately.

Last night I had a dream that, while in a crowd of people, my daughter was taken and couldn't find her. Had to call the police and still didn't get her back, police told us it was getting dark and search had to be called off. I was sweating and crying when I woke up!


----------



## savannah2be

due sept 3! bobs hurt alot but thats it! :)


----------



## savannah2be

Warm feeling where in think my uterus would be??? this might be all in my head because im looking for symptoms! i dont have many yet im about 4 weeks 5 days by last period.


----------



## MadamRose

stargazer01 said:


> Anyone been having bad dreams? I've been having terrible ones lately.
> 
> Last night I had a dream that, while in a crowd of people, my daughter was taken and couldn't find her. Had to call the police and still didn't get her back, police told us it was getting dark and search had to be called off. I was sweating and crying when I woke up!

I haven't get but did later on with DD. Hope your ok :hugs:



savannah2be said:


> Warm feeling where in think my uterus would be??? this might be all in my head because im looking for symptoms! i dont have many yet im about 4 weeks 5 days by last period.

:wave: welcome to the group, looks like your lucky and have avoided the sickness so far


----------



## Mum2Micah

savannah2be said:


> Warm feeling where in think my uterus would be??? this might be all in my head because im looking for symptoms! i dont have many yet im about 4 weeks 5 days by last period.

I'm on the lookout to for symptoms as I don't have many. A bit bloated, thirsty and a little sleepy..not anything that stands out. Oh and I'm craving fruit and veggies.


----------



## MadamRose

For those PAL ladies, i've started a september thread in PAL as well, just to talk about all those extra worries that come with having a baby after loss 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ember-rainbow-babies-2013-a.html#post24282629
Stick dust for everyone :dust:


----------



## louise1302

Hi an due baby number 6 on sept 3rd x


----------



## LockandKey

Hello ladies! I just found out I was expecting #2 yesterday and am sooo excited! I think the plan this time is to remain team yellow until the birth! Going from the first day of my last period I would be due September 4th, but I still need to see my doc about it, so it could change


----------



## MadamRose

louise1302 said:


> Hi an due baby number 6 on sept 3rd x

Welcome :flower:

Wow 5, gosh you must really have you hands full. If you don't mind me asking what ages are they? And all boys as well, do you think you may have another boy this time?


----------



## MadamRose

LockandKey said:


> Hello ladies! I just found out I was expecting #2 yesterday and am sooo excited! I think the plan this time is to remain team yellow until the birth! Going from the first day of my last period I would be due September 4th, but I still need to see my doc about it, so it could change

:wave:

We are hoping to stay team yellow to, we can help give each other will power did you find out with #1?

I will add you for 4th for now and just let me know if it needs changing at any point


----------



## LockandKey

yes, I did find out with DD and thought that maybe this time it would be fun to try something a bit different, though I really hope I have the strong willpower to stay team yellow. Haha, we can help each other :winkwink:

Ok I will!


----------



## MadamRose

LockandKey said:


> yes, I did find out with DD and thought that maybe this time it would be fun to try something a bit different, though I really hope I have the strong willpower to stay team yellow. Haha, we can help each other :winkwink:
> 
> Ok I will!

Everyone has :yellow: next to there names, so i will be changing them for people in the future too, so its not biggy chainging it i got moved slightly with dd so may with this pregnancy too. Test showed up quicker this time and i tested earlier.

Yes dh wanted to know with first so i let him, this time i get my way if i stay strong enough :haha:


----------



## marie_sims

Hi Everyone,

Can I join in on the conversation/group? I will also be a September mommy EDD 9/6/13. Right now, I am only 4 weeks :)

I don't think I have any major symptoms...just the minor things at the moment...tiredness, soreness/itching in the chest area, lower back pain off and on. Outside of all that stuff, I am doing great...can't wait to see my little trouble maker, in couple of months :winkwink:


----------



## MadamRose

marie_sims said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can I join in on the conversation/group? I will also be a September mommy EDD 9/6/13. Right now, I am only 4 weeks :)
> 
> I don't think I have any major symptoms...just the minor things at the moment...tiredness, soreness/itching in the chest area, lower back pain off and on. Outside of all that stuff, I am doing great...can't wait to see my little trouble maker, in couple of months :winkwink:

You are very welcome to join :flower: the more the merrier, hopefully we will get nice a full as the later september mummies start to get their bfps :D

Glad your symptoms are there but not too bad. 

Doesn't it feel like so long until those first views of baby. I mean for me it will probably be sometime around the 18th feb, we aint even in january yet


----------



## Aiden187

Hey ladies can I join u?


----------



## MadamRose

Aiden187 said:


> Hey ladies can I join u?

You are very welcome to join do you have a rought EDD for first page. Just for now, i can change after appointments, scans ect


----------



## MadamRose

Thought i would do a post with questions we could answer to get to know each other better. You don't have to answer all the questions if you don't want to just thought would be nice to all know each other more.

_Name (real, or just user name if don't want to use normal name)
EDD:
First BFP date:
Child number:
How long did TTC take, if you were trying:
Age:
Where are you from:
Symptoms so far :
Any gender feelings:_

_Name:_ Phillippa
_EDD:_ 2nd Dec
_First BFP date:_ 24th Dec - Christmas eve
_Child number:_ 2 - I have one daughter already
_How long did TTC take, if you were trying:_ We weren't it was a surpise
_Age: _20
_Where are you from:_ Midlands, UK
_Symptoms so far:_ Sickness, fatiuge, sore breasts, bad back, headaches and MAJOR BLOATING
_Any gender feelings:_ :blue:


----------



## stargazer01

mummytochloe said:


> Thought i would do a post with questions we could answer to get to know each other better. You don't have to answer all the questions if you don't want to just thought would be nice to all know each other more.
> 
> _Name (real, or just user name if don't want to use normal name)
> EDD:
> First BFP date:
> Child number:
> How long did TTC take, if you were trying:
> Age:
> Where are you from:
> Symptoms so far :
> Any gender feelings:_
> 
> _Name:_ Phillippa
> _EDD:_ 2nd Dec
> _First BFP date:_ 24th Dec - Christmas eve
> _Child number:_ 2 - I have one daughter already
> _How long did TTC take, if you were trying:_ We weren't it was a surpise
> _Age: _20
> _Where are you from:_ Midlands, UK
> _Symptoms so far:_ Sickness, fatiuge, sore breasts, bad back and headaches
> _Any gender feelings:_ :blue:

I]Name Chris
EDD: Sept. 2
First BFP date: Dec. 20
Child number: 3
How long did TTC take, if you were trying: 2 1/2 years
Age: 36
Where are you from: USA
Symptoms so far : sore breasts, fatigue, headaches
Any gender feelings:[/I] No


----------



## LockandKey

Name LockandKey
EDD: September 4th
First BFP date: December 28th
Child number: 2!!!!!
How long did TTC take, if you were trying: 2 months
Age: 24
Where are you from: grew up in New York, now living in West Virginia
Symptoms so far : Tender achy breasts, breaking out, fatigue, slight nausea, frequent headaches, mood swings and emotional, bloating and gas, increase in hunger, cramping
Any gender feelings: no clue!


----------



## bump230910

Hi ladies! Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9months!

According to baby centre im due 3rd Sept :)

xx

Name bump230910
EDD: 03/09/2013
First BFP date: 27th Dec 2012
Child number: 2
How long did TTC take, if you were trying: NTNP for 1 month.
Age: 22
Where are you from: Cheshire
Symptoms so far : Sore puppies haha!
Any gender feelings: Had no symptoms previous with my little girl so maybe a boy? x


----------



## MadamRose

:wave: Welcome to the group bump230910

A happy and healthy 9 months to you too. Look forward to sharing your journey with you :flower:


----------



## AnakeRose

*Name:* Michelle
*EDD:* September 9, 2013
*First BFP date:* December 28, 2012
*Child number:* 1
*How long did TTC take, if you were trying:* Started trying August 17, 2012
*Age:* 34
*Where are you from:* Kelowna, BC (Canada)
*Symptoms so far:* Nasty constipation, tender breasts, head cold like feeling, nausea, urge to clean, 
*Any gender feelings:* Girl (because we conceived the day after DH grandma passed away, he was really close to her) but a boy would be wonderful too!


----------



## MadamRose

AnakeRose said:


> *Name:* Michelle
> *EDD:* September 9, 2013
> *First BFP date:* December 28, 2012
> *Child number:* 1
> *How long did TTC take, if you were trying:* Started trying August 17, 2012
> *Age:* 34
> *Where are you from:* Kelowna, BC (Canada)
> *Symptoms so far:* Nasty constipation, tender breasts, head cold like feeling, nausea, urge to clean,
> *Any gender feelings:* Girl (because we conceived the day after DH grandma passed away, he was really close to her) but a boy would be wonderful too!

:wave: welcome to the group

Looks like you got your BFP nice and early. 

Sorry for the lose of your DH's Grandma :flower:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Name Gwen
EDD: September 1, 2012
First BFP date: 12/19/21
Child number: 1 (on earth)
How long did TTC take, if you were trying: I've been trying since September of 2011 and have had 4 losses including one at 21 weeks...it's been a rough road!
Age: 30
Where are you from: USA
Symptoms so far : fatigue, sore bbs, slight nausea on empty stomach
Any gender feelings: boy for some reason...


----------



## MadamRose

Gwenylovey said:


> Name Gwen
> EDD: September 1, 2012
> First BFP date: 12/19/21
> Child number: 1 (on earth)
> How long did TTC take, if you were trying: I've been trying since September of 2011 and have had 4 losses including one at 21 weeks...it's been a rough road!
> Age: 30
> Where are you from: USA
> Symptoms so far : fatigue, sore bbs, slight nausea on empty stomach
> Any gender feelings: boy for some reason...

:hugs: so sorry for your losses, will you get monitored more closely because of your loss at 21 weeks?


----------



## MadamRose

Looks like we are getting nice and busy in here now ladies :D If anyone has topics they want to talk about just post :D


----------



## Gwenylovey

mummytochloe said:


> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> Name Gwen
> EDD: September 1, 2012
> First BFP date: 12/19/21
> Child number: 1 (on earth)
> How long did TTC take, if you were trying: I've been trying since September of 2011 and have had 4 losses including one at 21 weeks...it's been a rough road!
> Age: 30
> Where are you from: USA
> Symptoms so far : fatigue, sore bbs, slight nausea on empty stomach
> Any gender feelings: boy for some reason...
> 
> :hugs: so sorry for your losses, will you get monitored more closely because of your loss at 21 weeks?Click to expand...

I'm not sure...I'm going to request a high risk ob though once the RE is ready to graduate me. Also, I am getting an early scan because of an ectopic pregnancy I had last year, and I have had a lot of blood work done already so they are definitely keeping a close eye on me!


----------



## MadamRose

Gwenylovey said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> Name Gwen
> EDD: September 1, 2012
> First BFP date: 12/19/21
> Child number: 1 (on earth)
> How long did TTC take, if you were trying: I've been trying since September of 2011 and have had 4 losses including one at 21 weeks...it's been a rough road!
> Age: 30
> Where are you from: USA
> Symptoms so far : fatigue, sore bbs, slight nausea on empty stomach
> Any gender feelings: boy for some reason...
> 
> :hugs: so sorry for your losses, will you get monitored more closely because of your loss at 21 weeks?Click to expand...
> 
> Aww yes, i bet its reasuring to know they are keeping a closer eye on you.
> 
> Hope everything goes well this time. And good luck with your scan, we will all await the first scan pic for the group :thumbup:
> I'm not sure...I'm going to request a high risk ob though once the RE is ready to graduate me. Also, I am getting an early scan because of an ectopic pregnancy I had last year, and I have had a lot of blood work done already so they are definitely keeping a close eye on meClick to expand...

Aww yes, i bet its reasuring to know they are keeping a closer eye on you. 

Hope everything goes well this time. And good luck with your scan, we will all await the first scan pic for the group :thumbup:


----------



## SteffyRae

I like this little layout!!
Name Steffany
EDD: September 16, 2013
First BFP date: 12/28/12
Child number: 2 
How long did TTC take, if you were trying: We started trying 4/1/2012 then sadly a miscarriage on 5/9/12 then I had another on 9/5/12 and hopefully this one is sticky.. 
Age: 21
Where are you from: USA
Symptoms so far : Soooooo Tired, sore breasts and all I want is duck sauce!!
Any gender feelings: Girl!


----------



## MadamRose

:wave:

Congratulations on your :bfp: i think you are due the last so far. Nice early bfp for you.

Sorry for your losses, sticky dust :dust:


----------



## SteffyRae

Yea 2w 6d....... this is going to feel like forever.. And I will enjoy every second! Sticky dust to everyone and congrats to everyone!


----------



## MadamRose

SteffyRae said:


> Yea 2w 6d....... this is going to feel like forever.. And I will enjoy every second! Sticky dust to everyone and congrats to everyone!

Gosh that's really early. i thought 4+1 when i found out was early. Hopefully it doesn't feel like forever.

Yes i want to enjoy every minute but at the same time i can't wait to get to that 12 week mark


----------



## SteffyRae

Yes this is the earliest I've ever found out lol its crazy. I'm nervous cause I miscarried at 13 weeks last time but I found out that the baby actually stopped growing at 9 weeks so I'm sending a lot this time I was lots of ultrasounds so I can know everything is ok..


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i don't blame you. I'm tempted to get a scan at 8 weeks, but they are quite expensive and things could still go wrong between that and 12 weeks. So it's all just a waiting game. 

I don't like wishing away the pregnancy, but i prefer 2nd tri alot more than 1st, i just worry so much less


----------



## SteffyRae

Agreed I'm going to wait to make my appt so I can get my scan at 12 weeks from the DR then I'm going to buy one at 15 then they will give me one at 20 weeks then hopefully she/he will be active so I wont worry so much lol


----------



## MadamRose

SteffyRae said:


> Agreed I'm going to wait to make my appt so I can get my scan at 12 weeks from the DR then I'm going to buy one at 15 then they will give me one at 20 weeks then hopefully she/he will be active so I wont worry so much lol

yes that sounds like a good idea.
You never know baby may even be active by 15 weeks, they say you often feel movement earlier with #2


----------



## Aiden187

Im not sure where to but my expected delivery date, but mine is sep 8 2013


----------



## MadamRose

Aiden187 said:


> Im not sure where to but my expected delivery date, but mine is sep 8 2013

:wave: welcome to the group. 

Putting it where you did is just fine i will add you to the front page.

How is pregnancy for you so far this time?


----------



## AnakeRose

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_6814sm_zps958a5e09.jpg

I found out yesterday and according to FF I was only 11dpo. I think I O'd on the 13th and not the 17th which would explain why my test is so clear.


----------



## Aiden187

Im kinda scared for our previous miscarriges, I found out 7 dpo and I was shocked since I was not expecting it at all, I was on month 6 of ttc and decided to take a brake from opk and trying so hard..


----------



## MadamRose

AnakeRose said:


> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_6814sm_zps958a5e09.jpg
> 
> I found out yesterday and according to FF I was only 11dpo. I think I O'd on the 13th and not the 17th which would explain why my test is so clear.

What i lovely test i think that's stronger than mine. 

I've attatched mine, it was just a normal test not a frer or anything
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Aiden187

Here is mine
 



Attached Files:







2012-12-29 13.21.18.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely tests *Aiden187 *


----------



## klcuk3

Hi thanks for msg please add me for the 9th thank you


----------



## MadamRose

klcuk3 said:


> Hi thanks for msg please add me for the 9th thank you

:wave: welcome to the group

Your little girl is so cute


----------



## Mum2Micah

Name; Jodi
EDD: sept 5th
First BFP date: dec 22nd
Child number:3
How long did TTC take, if you were trying: weren't trying..a surprise
Age: 32
Where are you from:Melbourne Australia
Symptoms so far : not much...slightly sore chest, tired and a bit dizzy and craving fruit and veggies
Any gender feelings:I think it might be a girl


----------



## MrsLQ

Hi

Please can you add me, I am 3 weeks and 5 days!! I have had 4 miscarriages, so extremely nervous. this was our last shot and I am actually booked to get my coil fitted on Friday as I was so sure it wasn't going to happen.lol. 

I have 2 boys Oliver who is 5 and Zachary who is 14 months. I have very tender boobies, hungry but dont want to eat and it taste likesomeone has sprayed hairspray in my mouth... 

Happy and healthly 9 months for us all...


----------



## MadamRose

MrsLQ said:


> Hi
> 
> Please can you add me, I am 3 weeks and 5 days!! I have had 4 miscarriages, so extremely nervous. this was our last shot and I am actually booked to get my coil fitted on Friday as I was so sure it wasn't going to happen.lol.
> 
> I have 2 boys Oliver who is 5 and Zachary who is 14 months. I have very tender boobies, hungry but dont want to eat and it taste likesomeone has sprayed hairspray in my mouth...
> 
> Happy and healthly 9 months for us all...

Welcome congratulations on your BFP

sticky dust for you :dust: sorry for your losses


----------



## MrsLQ

thank you. btw I am due Sept 9th x


----------



## MadamRose

MrsLQ said:


> thank you. btw I am due Sept 9th x

Thanks I've added you to the first page. Everyone should be on there who's said due date so far :thumbup:

How were your pregnancies and births with your first two?


----------



## AnakeRose

klcuk3 said:


> Hi thanks for msg please add me for the 9th thank you

So far I'm the 9th too :D


----------



## MadamRose

AnakeRose said:


> klcuk3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi thanks for msg please add me for the 9th thank you
> 
> So far I'm the 9th too :DClick to expand...

There is 4 of you lovely ladies due on the 9th :D


----------



## JLMC

mummytochloe said:


> JLMC said:
> 
> 
> Hey Girlies... add me for 2nd Sept please :) xxx
> 
> :wave: welcome to the group. When did you get your bfp? 2nd seems a popular date atmClick to expand...

I found out on the 27th and am soo excited!! I know its very popular! x


----------



## MrsCD

Heya ladies just got my bfp yday! And if I calculated right I should be due around the 10th of September Charlene :)


----------



## MadamRose

MrsCD said:


> Heya ladies just got my bfp yday! And if I calculated right I should be due around the 10th of September Charlene :)

Congratulations welcome to the group.

just for your info, your ticker isn't working hunni


----------



## JLMC

Name: Jenny
EDD: 2nd Sept
First BFP date: 27th Dec
Child number: 1
How long did TTC take, if you were trying: 11 months
Age: 22, nearly 23.
Where are you from: Derby, Midlands
Symptoms so far : Very very tired & stomach cramps
Any gender feelings: None yet... Hoping for a Boy!! 

Lovely to meet you all xxx


----------



## MadamRose

JLMC said:


> Name: Jenny
> EDD: 2nd Sept
> First BFP date: 27th Dec
> Child number: 1
> How long did TTC take, if you were trying: 11 months
> Age: 22, nearly 23.
> Where are you from: Derby, Midlands
> Symptoms so far : Very very tired & stomach cramps
> Any gender feelings: None yet... Hoping for a Boy!!
> 
> Lovely to meet you all xxx

I live really close to you :D


----------



## JLMC

mummytochloe said:


> JLMC said:
> 
> 
> Name: Jenny
> EDD: 2nd Sept
> First BFP date: 27th Dec
> Child number: 1
> How long did TTC take, if you were trying: 11 months
> Age: 22, nearly 23.
> Where are you from: Derby, Midlands
> Symptoms so far : Very very tired & stomach cramps
> Any gender feelings: None yet... Hoping for a Boy!!
> 
> Lovely to meet you all xxx
> 
> I live really close to you :DClick to expand...

Derby area too hun? xx


----------



## MadamRose

JLMC said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLMC said:
> 
> 
> Name: Jenny
> EDD: 2nd Sept
> First BFP date: 27th Dec
> Child number: 1
> How long did TTC take, if you were trying: 11 months
> Age: 22, nearly 23.
> Where are you from: Derby, Midlands
> Symptoms so far : Very very tired & stomach cramps
> Any gender feelings: None yet... Hoping for a Boy!!
> 
> Lovely to meet you all xxx
> 
> I live really close to you :DClick to expand...
> 
> Derby area too hun? xxClick to expand...

Bang in the middle of notts and derby


----------



## MrsCD

Everyone keeps telling me that but I don't know how to fix it?!


----------



## AnakeRose

MrsCD said:


> Everyone keeps telling me that but I don't know how to fix it?!

You may need to re-do your ticker and use the link that starts [URL etc


----------



## marie_sims

mummytochloe said:


> Thought i would do a post with questions we could answer to get to know each other better. You don't have to answer all the questions if you don't want to just thought would be nice to all know each other more.
> 
> _Name (real, or just user name if don't want to use normal name)
> EDD:
> First BFP date:
> Child number:
> How long did TTC take, if you were trying:
> Age:
> Where are you from:
> Symptoms so far :
> Any gender feelings:_
> 
> _Name:_ Phillippa
> _EDD:_ 2nd Dec
> _First BFP date:_ 24th Dec - Christmas eve
> _Child number:_ 2 - I have one daughter already
> _How long did TTC take, if you were trying:_ We weren't it was a surpise
> _Age: _20
> _Where are you from:_ Midlands, UK
> _Symptoms so far:_ Sickness, fatiuge, sore breasts, bad back, headaches and MAJOR BLOATING
> _Any gender feelings:_ :blue:

This will be my first child. I had been trying for almost a year. I am from the United States. As for my gender feelings, I am leaning....Baby Blue. But if it's a girl I would still be grateful and happy :)


----------



## Aiden187

Im hoping girl, what can I do for constipation? And im 4 weeks and no morning sickness is this normal?


----------



## AnakeRose

Aiden187 said:


> Im hoping girl, what can I do for constipation? And im 4 weeks af have no morning sickness.

Aiden I had horrible constipation!! I found bran flakes with raisins (not the pre-made raisin bran, too much sugar) and prunes worked.


----------



## Pink Petals

Thank you for inviting me to join!

I am pregnant with my first. I got my first ever BFP on Christmas Eve. I estimate my due date to be September 3rd, based on my ovulation date, not my LMP. I am hoping for a girl, but would be happy with a boy or a girl, as long as it is healthy. We keep saying this was a Christmas miracle because we thought we were going to have a long road involving surgery for DH and maybe even IVF with ICSI (DH has a varicocele with 1-2% morphology). But we did it all on our own!

I have had lots of symptoms so far! I have had nausea, but no vomiting. There have been lots of cramps and backaches that feel like stronger AF pains. I have had lots of creamy cm, increased thirst, constipation and major fatigue. I also keep weeping over stupid stuff on tv lol. But I am enjoying every minute of this. 

First doctor appointment is Monday! Very excited!


----------



## Pink Petals

AnakeRose, I see you are in Kelowna! I was in Vernon BC visiting the inlaws the day I got my BFP! I live in Alberta though. You guys have such nice winters over there!


----------



## missangie

ooooh Id love to join! Hi ladies!!!! Im due September 5th with my second sweet baby. My son is almost 10 months old so they will be about 18 months apart. I just got blood drawn yesterday and I go again Monday and then see my doctor on Friday!!!!

Name; Angela
EDD: sept 5th
First BFP date: Dec. 22nd
Child number: 2
How long did TTC take, if you were trying:first month (with clomid) which was/is a shock since it took 18 months to get pregnant with our first (but first round clomid then as well)
Age: 27 next week
Symptoms so far: I wake up every morning around 6 having to pee SO bad and Im really really tired.


----------



## missangie

Aiden187 said:


> Im hoping girl, what can I do for constipation? And im 4 weeks and no morning sickness is this normal?

I had horrible constipation with my first (and come to think of it I havent pooped in a few days... tmi sorry haha) anyway I found that oatmeal and apples helped a bit. As for morning sickness, mine didnt kick in last time until 6 weeks and so far at 4 weeks I dont have any this time.


----------



## Aiden187

Ya im 4 weeks and I just get dizzy and my head hurts.


----------



## LadyL

Mind if I join? I just got my BFP only a few hours ago! It is def a huge surprise as me and DH weren't trying. We have a little boy, Jack who is almost 11 months old. I should be due some time around Sept 8th. 

To fill out the questionnaire:
Name: Lauren
EDD: sept 8th
date of first bfp: dec 29th
Child #: 2
How long ttc: we weren't 
Age: 28, be 29 on Jan 13
Where are you from: US (Mississippi)
Symptoms so far: none
Any gender feelings: none yet. Maybe girl. 

Looking forward to getting to know all of you over the next 9 months!


----------



## AnakeRose

:wave: hey! Nice to see someone kinda close by :) Snowed all day here, but it's pretty much melted on the roads. Nothing like you guys get.

I'm not even 4 weeks yet according to FF, but I'm already getting nausea and I'm tired. Back pain I can attribute to spondylolistheses. Lots of cramps, is that normal?

I'm getting 2 possible due dates. FF says September 9, but other due date calculators say September 2. I ovulated on CD22 according to FF but I think it was more like CD19. So confused!


----------



## MrsLQ

Hey ladies, CONGRATULATIONS to you all...

I just wondered if any of you are insane like me and a complete POAS? Will you continue to test? I am....lol

I tested again this morning with an IC but it is soooooo faint. I guess this is the perils of testing early. I don't know when to contact my GP? Might do it Monday and then I will probably get an appointment some point that week?


----------



## MrsLQ

I can't wait to actually miss my period : )


----------



## Aiden187

Me too


----------



## MadamRose

*marie_sims* we would quite like a boy to even up the numbers, 1 of each, but would be just as happy with a healthy little girl. 

*Aiden187* I agree with AnakeRose Bran flakes with rasins should work well, or prunes or even prune juice. If it really comes to it you can take some laxatives, but i think you would need them from your doctor to know they were safe ones. 

*Pink Petals* :wave: welcome to the group what an amazing surprise when you thought you had such a long road ahead of you. I hope everything goes well with your appointment on monday, and a happy and healty 9months 

*missangie* :wave: welcome to the group. I feel for the tiredness, and with having another i find i don't have any time to nap. 
I bet it was a shock it was so much more quickly this time around. 

*LadyL* :wave: of course we don't mind if you join the more the merrier :D Your son is just adorable in your avartar picture :D 

*AnakeRose* I think either date could be possible what date do you get if you go by LMP? that is probably the date doctors ect will go for until you have a dating scan, or they do where we are anyway. 

*MrsLQ* I agree it doesnt feel real until you miss a period. I would ring doctor when you can just so you can get it.

I am hoping to be able to ring my doctors on monday, and convince them to give me bloods to check my hcg levels double. I had it with Chloe after i had a little bleed and it was really reassuring, i just hopign they will give it me this time just to put my mind as rest as i won't get a scan until 12 weeks.

Everyone should be on the main page


----------



## Bumpbananas

Hey I'm due c. 7th September can I join u??? Xx


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Ok ladies.. I followed the link over. Based on O Im due around Sept 2. My first appt is scheduled for 1/28. That's a whole month away :( i don't want to wait that long!


----------



## MadamRose

:wave: welcome ladies I'll add you to main page later when on my laptop instead of tablet


LovesMyLovey I'm with you it's so long to wait mines 24th jan, a whole month from when I found out. Feels like forever doesn't it


----------



## plutosblue

Oooo hiya ladies can I join? I'm Rachel, mummy to Elena and baking a :yellow: bubba! 

Not sure on EDD but by my calculations its Sep 1st!


----------



## MadamRose

plutosblue said:


> Oooo hiya ladies can I join? I'm Rachel, mummy to Elena and baking a :yellow: bubba!
> 
> Not sure on EDD but by my calculations its Sep 1st!

:wave: welcome plutosblue congratulations on your pregnancy.

I have added all of you girls to the front page.


How have everyone's symptoms been?

My sickness at night has died off, but still some sickness in the day. I still have really sore breast though


----------



## MrsLQ

I am so snappy! My poor 5 yo is getting the brunt of it and he had chicken pox... Poor boy. I am not feeling so sick, but have a feeling in my throat like its scratchy and when I cough, makes me feel like I am going to throw up. Also tiredness has well and truly kicked in! All this and I am not even 4 weeks lol. Hoping its a sign bubba is nice and sticky : )

Also my boobs are tender : )


----------



## MadamRose

MrsLQ said:


> I am so snappy! My poor 5 yo is getting the brunt of it and he had chicken pox... Poor boy. I am not feeling so sick, but have a feeling in my throat like its scratchy and when I cough, makes me feel like I am going to throw up. Also tiredness has well and truly kicked in! All this and I am not even 4 weeks lol. Hoping its a sign bubba is nice and sticky : )
> 
> Also my boobs are tender : )

Yes the tiredness isn't nice i have that too. It's not useful when you have other children so can't really take a nap in the day either


----------



## Bumpbananas

Tiredness major only have one son Oscar who is nearly 3 he has tons of energy. Getting sore boobs, lots of cramping, a myriad of veins, smelly wee, constipation, very very mild nausea or am I imagining it?!


----------



## babydevil1989

nausea is still just as bad, been in bed with a migraine all day, back pain is immense (but could be IBS!) bloating!!

honestly think im going to really suffer this pregnancy as im only 4weeks 5 days!!


----------



## AnakeRose

mummytochloe said:


> *Aiden187* I agree with AnakeRose Bran flakes with rasins should work well, or prunes or even prune juice. If it really comes to it you can take some laxatives, but i think you would need them from your doctor to know they were safe ones.
> 
> *AnakeRose* I think either date could be possible what date do you get if you go by LMP? that is probably the date doctors ect will go for until you have a dating scan, or they do where we are anyway.

My best friend who is pregnant right now was told by her doctor to avoid laxatives at all costs. They don't take care of the problem they just mask it and you can become dependent on them. 

My LMP was November 26th which would put me at September 2. I have an appointment on the 4th so I'll ask my doctor.

So far I haven't had any extreme mood swings. I had some problems last week, but I thought I was just PMS'ing (obviously not). I cry at the drop of a hat though! Boobs are pretty sore this morning. I might try the sports bra trick at night. Nausea hasn't been all that bad. I had almost forgotten I was pregnant last night while at a hockey game and nearly lost it when I smelled the beer my friend was drinking. Tried having a coffee yesterday and it tasted like dish water (bleck!).


----------



## LovesMyLovey

MrsLQ said:


> I am so snappy! My poor 5 yo is getting the brunt of it and he had chicken pox... Poor boy. I am not feeling so sick, but have a feeling in my throat like its scratchy and when I cough, makes me feel like I am going to throw up. Also tiredness has well and truly kicked in! All this and I am not even 4 weeks lol. Hoping its a sign bubba is nice and sticky : )
> 
> Also my boobs are tender : )

I'm right there with you. This is our first though.. so my bedroom door has gotten the brunt of my displeasures. But I don't have one anymore because hubs took it off the hinge.. :dohh: I guess I better watch my attitude or he might start taking everything I like away lol :devil:

Had my first wave of nausea last night. after eating summer sausage that I desperately wanted.. ick.. 

my biggest symptoms are moody.. tired.. and extremely sore boobs!!!

Aside from that, I'm crampy here and there just niggles more than anything. I'm hoping thats our bean digging deeper into his temporary home. 

anyone else notice an increase in CM? sometimes I feel so wet that its comparable to post sex.. ick.. Sometimes after a cramp I have to check to make sure it's just CM and not blood.

In previous months I was always looking for IB.. but this time.. not a hint of it..


----------



## Pink Petals

LovesMyLovey said:


> MrsLQ said:
> 
> 
> I am so snappy! My poor 5 yo is getting the brunt of it and he had chicken pox... Poor boy. I am not feeling so sick, but have a feeling in my throat like its scratchy and when I cough, makes me feel like I am going to throw up. Also tiredness has well and truly kicked in! All this and I am not even 4 weeks lol. Hoping its a sign bubba is nice and sticky : )
> 
> Also my boobs are tender : )
> 
> I'm right there with you. This is our first though.. so my bedroom door has gotten the brunt of my displeasures. But I don't have one anymore because hubs took it off the hinge.. :dohh: I guess I better watch my attitude or he might start taking everything I like away lol :devil:
> 
> Had my first wave of nausea last night. after eating summer sausage that I desperately wanted.. ick..
> 
> my biggest symptoms are moody.. tired.. and extremely sore boobs!!!
> 
> Aside from that, I'm crampy here and there just niggles more than anything. I'm hoping thats our bean digging deeper into his temporary home.
> 
> anyone else notice an increase in CM? sometimes I feel so wet that its comparable to post sex.. ick.. Sometimes after a cramp I have to check to make sure it's just CM and not blood.
> 
> In previous months I was always looking for IB.. but this time.. not a hint of it..Click to expand...

Yes, I have noticed a change in my cm. Lots of creamy cm!


----------



## Bumpbananas

AnakeRose said:


> :wave: hey! Nice to see someone kinda close by :) Snowed all day here, but it's pretty much melted on the roads. Nothing like you guys get.
> 
> I'm not even 4 weeks yet according to FF, but I'm already getting nausea and I'm tired. Back pain I can attribute to spondylolistheses. Lots of cramps, is that normal?
> 
> I'm getting 2 possible due dates. FF says September 9, but other due date calculators say September 2. I ovulated on CD22 according to FF but I think it was more like CD19. So confused!

I had loads of cramping with my first as well as this time. With my first I went to a and e because I was concerned! It ended up fine but it put my mind at rest, I even got an early scan.... More reassuring! This time am sitting it out xx


----------



## LovesMyLovey

what is A & E?


----------



## babydevil1989

accident and emergency x


----------



## MrsLQ

I have bloating and things smell too. I haven't got an increase in cm BUT my spotting has stopped : )


----------



## AnakeRose

i didn't get any spotting, but I think I implantation cramps. I would have bet money that my period was going to start that night.


----------



## LockandKey

so far I just have sore boobs, cramping, bloating, fatigue, and headaches, but no nausea (which I feel lucky for) or outstanding sense of smell either, never had any spotting with either of my pregnancies either


----------



## MadamRose

Bumpbananas sometimes i wonder if i am imagining my sickness too, as sometimes it's only there for two or three minutes, or sometimes and hour or two. I think it's the fact I'm so busy at point i kind of have to forget it's there. But i would panic more without my sickness :dohh:

Hope you feel soon Babydevil. My back is not too nice as well, but don't worry about suffering, things often get better for a good length of time in the 2nd tri. 

AnakeRose it's funny how different docs say different things, i was on iron tablets with dd, and was given laxatives then. I wonder if that is because the constipation was deffo because of the iron tablets and not diet or anything else. 

I went to get all my old pregnancy bra's out of storage and they have somehow got wet and destroyed :dohh: just glad my other maternity clothes are ok. I don't like coffee at the best of times so i don't want to try it now either. :haha: about forgetting you were pregnant.

I haven't had too many mood swings just maybe slightly more of a temper when dh does something i don't like, poor DH. No wait i have to give 

LovesMyLovey i noticed increased CM for me before AF it's normally non existant a day or two before :bfp: i started getting loads and still am 

I am currently trying to write a university assignment while feeling sick, not helping i can smell dh cooking dinner :sick:


----------



## missangie

with my first I had cramps for quite awhile and really sore breasts. This time I had some brownish spotting when I wiped for a few days but thats gone and I wake up having to pee really bad. So different so far. I dont like different, it makes me worried that something is wrong this time but I just keep praying everything is fine


----------



## MadamRose

Ok you ladies managed to write so much while i was typing that, got stopped half way through by dd.

I had spotting at 5, 6 and 7 weeks with dd and ended up with an early scan with her it was so reassuring, wish i got one this time. 

Looks like all us ladies have some fair symptoms, and they seem fairly wide ranging, i would say that it good for all sticky beans :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

I really don't have any symptoms. Bbs are a little sore, and maybe a bit sleepier than normal. Took another preg test today :blush: just to make sure. Test line was much darker than control line, so I suppose hcg is doubling as it should. Made me feel a little better. :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

stargazer01 said:


> I really don't have any symptoms. Bbs are a little sore, and maybe a bit sleepier than normal. Took another preg test today :blush: just to make sure. Test line was much darker than control line, so I suppose hcg is doubling as it should. Made me feel a little better. :haha:

Glad your test was nice and dark i wouldn't worry about not having many symptoms i didn't early with dd apart of cramping


----------



## savannah2be

Hi ladies! Im due sept 3 with me first! Based on the first day of my last cycle that puts me at 4 weeks 5 days! Was not planned so i am full of questions! Firstly i wont be seeing my doc for a few more weeks so im curious how i should be changing my diet? Generally i eat pretty healthy. I do not eat food that does not have nutritional value. My issue however id that i dont eat enough throughout the day and lots of times i go 8+ hours without eating and i dont realize its been so long. So i need to stop that habbit! So im curious if any busy moms out there can share their favorite on the go snacks! I also have appetite issues with breakfast if you guys know some good light on the stomach and good for morning sickness meals you enjoy! 

Also id just love to hear advice or what to expect for first time mommys! :) 

Happy pregnancy!!


----------



## MadamRose

savannah2be i try and eat little and often if i can i find it helps with the sickness and the bloating. I find the ceral bars are useful to keep in your bag and things like fruit, or like mixed nuts (unless there is a nut allergy in the family)

stay clear of foods you are not meant to eat, can find this easily online.

As for what i expect i learned to not expect anything. Everyone's pregnancy is different and they never act the way you think or want them to. But it is an amazing experiance


----------



## Evansangel

Hello :)

I am due 4th September if you could add me please?


----------



## MadamRose

Evansangel said:


> Hello :)
> 
> I am due 4th September if you could add me please?

Of course i will welcome to the group :wave:

If you don't mind me asking are you having a private early scan or is it on the NHS because of your MMC?


----------



## plutosblue

I haven't really had any symptoms, I had loads with DD. Only thing that is different this time is some on/off bleeding :shrug: Doc isn't concerned, just a waiting game!


----------



## MadamRose

plutosblue said:


> I haven't really had any symptoms, I had loads with DD. Only thing that is different this time is some on/off bleeding :shrug: Doc isn't concerned, just a waiting game!

I had that with my dd for 3 weeks, but it freaked me out because of my MMC, so in end DH rang early pregnancy unit because i was a wreck.

I am starting to get that way again without bleeding :cry: i have no idea how i will cope for 7 more weeks


----------



## MrsLQ

Ladies I am spotting and had 3 negatives ICs : /

Going to do my last Frer tomorrow


----------



## AnakeRose

MrsLQ said:


> Ladies I am spotting and had 3 negatives ICs : /
> 
> Going to do my last Frer tomorrow

FX for you!


----------



## MadamRose

MrsLQ said:


> Ladies I am spotting and had 3 negatives ICs : /
> 
> Going to do my last Frer tomorrow

:hugs: what urine did you use for ic's as your still early if it wasn't fmu may be why. I would see if doc cab get you in for Bloods


----------



## MrsLQ

Tbf I think it was about 6th pee of the day, lol

I may go and buy a boots own brand and if that's neg try the frer??


----------



## MadamRose

MrsLQ said:


> Tbf I think it was about 6th pee of the day, lol
> 
> I may go and buy a boots own brand and if that's neg try the frer??

I would wait til tomorrow and use fmu. May me negative as your early so hcg will be lower especially when not fmu


----------



## Pink Petals

Ladies, this is my first and I am paranoid about losing the baby. Is it normal to feel this way? I question all my symptoms and I wish I could just enjoy this time. It isn't helping that my mom and grandma keep warning me it is too early to tell people "just in case."


----------



## Gwenylovey

Pink Petals said:


> Ladies, this is my first and I am paranoid about losing the baby. Is it normal to feel this way? I question all my symptoms and I wish I could just enjoy this time. It isn't helping that my mom and grandma keep warning me it is too early to tell people "just in case."

Pink Petals, it is totally normal! Although it can be easy to worry try to relax and do things that are good for yourself. It is better for you and for your developing little one : Congratulations!!


----------



## MadamRose

Pink Petals said:


> Ladies, this is my first and I am paranoid about losing the baby. Is it normal to feel this way? I question all my symptoms and I wish I could just enjoy this time. It isn't helping that my mom and grandma keep warning me it is too early to tell people "just in case."

No its normal I freaked out in every pregnancy. I doing it even now when I cramp which is probably ligaments stretching I rush to bathroom expecting blood


----------



## MrsLQ

pink Petal

It's totally normal, just take it one day at a time xxx


----------



## AnakeRose

mummytochloe said:


> Pink Petals said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, this is my first and I am paranoid about losing the baby. Is it normal to feel this way? I question all my symptoms and I wish I could just enjoy this time. It isn't helping that my mom and grandma keep warning me it is too early to tell people "just in case."
> 
> No its normal I freaked out in every pregnancy. I doing it even now when I cramp which is probably ligaments stretching I rush to bathroom expecting bloodClick to expand...

You're totally ok to feel that way! You're not alone, I'm totally freaking out too! We decided to tell our immediate families, but they're sworn to secrecy.


----------



## marie_sims

I just started noticing cramping on my left side...always at midnight it starts. The cramping began two days after my missed AF...during the day there is no twinges of pain...but come night time :trouble:


----------



## cherub sweets

Thanks MummyChloe for inviting me. I'm due Sept 9th by God's grace. This is my first preg,first IUI too. Tried for about 1year. Praying this is a sticky bean because its stil so early.
I dnt feel any symptoms.maybe its too early,but my bbt keeps sky rocketing so that gives me a lot of hope!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Pinkpetals- yep totally normal.. I was asking the same thing.. I want to go buy another test just to make sure its still right.. 

Cramps.. Fatigue.. Major b**** mode.. Extremely sore books and increased cm are my symptoms.. I noticed some nausea too.. But idk if that's what it really was or not...


----------



## Rachelle351

Hi ladies!! got my BFP on christmas eve!!!!! Due September 1. Our first baby, and we scored on our 1st month of TTC. We are overjoyed and SO ready and excited for this baby! I've got back pain, some cramps, tho I've noticed that they are starting to slow down a bit, NEW boobie pain!! and they feel BIGGER UGH!!!, and totally hungry all the time!!! 

so excited to share this journey with you all!!!


----------



## Aiden187

This is baby 2 for us and I so hate being hungry, I feel like im going to gain so much weight.


----------



## sugarpuff

Hello, can I tentatively join you all ? I think I'm due 5th September (subject to change !) this will be my second child and second time long term ttc, plus second femara/letrozole baby. I'm utterly terrified at the moment :help:


----------



## marie_sims

Congratulations to all the new September mommies :)


----------



## Bumpbananas

MrsLQ said:


> Ladies I am spotting and had 3 negatives ICs : /
> 
> Going to do my last Frer tomorrow

Sending u hugs x :flower: I had brown spotting with my first pregnancy he is now 2 xx

Welcome and congrats to nu ladies too. I am also desperate for this bean to be sticky and really want an early scan :( even contemplating giving a different, earlier date to dr for my last month period.... But I know I won't actually do it!!!


----------



## plutosblue

Anyone feeling fine? I would have no idea without the + test! Hope morning sikkies stay away this time


----------



## MadamRose

Welcome cherub sweets don't worry for some women the symptoms don't kick in for a few weeks so i wouldn't worry about it x 

Rachelle351 welcome i got my BFP the same day, wasn't it lovely the day before Christmas 

sugarpuff congratulations on your BFP, i'm sure everything will go fine.

Lots of sticky dust :dust: for all of us.
I took another test today as my symptoms are reducing, it showed up lightly within 10 seconds but didn't get very dark, but i'm guessing it's the make of the test so i am not panicking, as it says a positive test can show up in like 40 secs mine was 10 :haha:

I am awaiting a phone call from my doctors to see if i can get blood levels done to see if they double just to put my mind at rest.


----------



## MrsLQ

I tested and got a lovely line on a Frer, Booked in with GP on Thursday, then will get referred to midwife. 

Happy 4 weeks to me!!!


----------



## MadamRose

MrsLQ said:


> I tested and got a lovely line on a Frer, Booked in with GP on Thursday, then will get referred to midwife.
> 
> Happy 4 weeks to me!!!

So glad your BFP is still there :D good luck with your appointment


----------



## plutosblue

Yey! There is nothing quite like seeing a lovely line on a FRER, I have had to give my last one to DH to hide so I don't do it until next week like the doc told me :blush: The temptation is too much! :haha:


----------



## nico82

YAY!!! I got my :bfp: my first baby due on 04 September, 2013 :happydance:
Congrats to everyone else on their :bfp:


----------



## MadamRose

i'm so happy my doc has given me permission to get bloods done today and on Wednesday to check my levels are good. He also said in his opinion i should get early scan because of MMC so i am going to ring early pregnancy unit and ask them.

nico82 congrats on your bfp that looks like one strong test


----------



## nico82

mummytochloe said:


> i'm so happy my doc has given me permission to get bloods done today and on Wednesday to check my levels are good. He also said in his opinion i should get early scan because of MMC so i am going to ring early pregnancy unit and ask them.
> 
> nico82 congrats on your bfp that looks like one strong test

Awww thanks and congratulations to you too!!! :hugs:
I know its a dark positive, infact I am thinking could be twins!! Since I am a twin and several twins in the family :headspin: lol
But my first baby so hoping for one, but blessed for two :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

Well I rang epu and they will scan me on 14th at 1pm will be around 7+1. So happy can't wait to see bean. Will probably have a major panic Monday morning though.

But once I had it with chloe I panicked less between that and 12 weeks


----------



## babydevil1989

yay at least your reassured!

im going to the drs next week to get things going and hoping for a dating scan as iv always been put back coz of my crappy irregular cycles!! 2 weeks i was put back with DS!!! very annoying lol! x


----------



## MadamRose

babydevil1989 said:


> yay at least your reassured!
> 
> im going to the drs next week to get things going and hoping for a dating scan as iv always been put back coz of my crappy irregular cycles!! 2 weeks i was put back with DS!!! very annoying lol! x

Thank you, i can't wait.

I hope you get your dating scan soon and don't get put back too much x


----------



## MrsLQ

Ooooh I wish we could skip forward a few weeks, but alas I know we can't. I am dog tired, also I became veggie about 6 weeks ago, but there is a duck stir fry in my fridge (it's hubby's) and I swear it is calling my name, lol....just ate an avacado, have to constantly eat to stop the sicky feeling... So happy though x


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Around what week do they usually do the first scan? My appt isn't until Jan 28th and they said they're only listening for a heartbeat. Ill be about 10 weeks by then?!?!???


----------



## plutosblue

I'm going to plead ignorance my appointment as my lmp will shoot me 2 weeks ahead, nothing wrong with an earlier scan :haha: (I have wacky cycles)

If your in the UK they scan you around 12 weeks first scan, then again at 20.


----------



## MadamRose

MrsLQ said:


> Ooooh I wish we could skip forward a few weeks, but alas I know we can't. I am dog tired, also I became veggie about 6 weeks ago, but there is a duck stir fry in my fridge (it's hubby's) and I swear it is calling my name, lol....just ate an avacado, have to constantly eat to stop the sicky feeling... So happy though x

I want to jump forward 2 weeks exactly :haha: 



LovesMyLovey said:


> Around what week do they usually do the first scan? My appt isn't until Jan 28th and they said they're only listening for a heartbeat. Ill be about 10 weeks by then?!?!???

Where i am a normal first scan i around 11-14 weeks, where you normally heart heartbeat as well.

Here they won't listen for heartbeat with just a doppler until 16 weeks


----------



## MrsLQ

I hope my scan is before my b day, I want to announce on my bay...never ever lasted that long. I got an early scan last time at 7 weeks due to bleeding, hopefully won't need one this time. 

I know it is really early, anyone thought about a) nicknames whilst in the tummy and b) for when they come out?


----------



## MadamRose

MrsLQ said:


> I hope my scan is before my b day, I want to announce on my bay...never ever lasted that long. I got an early scan last time at 7 weeks due to bleeding, hopefully won't need one this time.
> 
> I know it is really early, anyone thought about a) nicknames whilst in the tummy and b) for when they come out?

We are calling ours sweetpea atm, and prob will for most of it. We called chloe by her name from 20 week scan, but won't be able to this time as team :yellow: til birth hopefully


----------



## MrsLQ

Exciting.... We dont have a name yet for this LO...just bubba at the moment, when we announce will ask my 5 yo what he wants to call it. My last one was called Askill, lol. I came across that name Castiel last night and I ate like it. Pretty sure we are having another boy. We were tam yellow with Oliver and team blue with Zachary and hubby wants to be team blue (doubt it would be pink) although I am favouring Team yellow again...we shall see what happens : )


----------



## LovesMyLovey

I like sweatpea lol I've been calling it sticky bean for good luck the past 9 days . i just can't wait to see/ hear our LO. This is our first pregnancy so Im a ball of nerves. Im getting used to the cramps.. Telling myself he's just digging deeper like some of you had said. Haven't had a lick of spotting to date so i think that's a good thing. Praying for a sticky bean


----------



## MadamRose

Yes hubby got his way with dd and we found out so i get my way this time. 

I think we are going to struggle to find names we agree on this time :dohh:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

I go awesome news this morning.. Lemme tell ya.. I do home healthcare and i found out that my client isn't paying for the services anymore.. So today is my last day of work. Urgh .. Great... Just great... Im so worried now!


----------



## MadamRose

LovesMyLovey said:


> I go awesome news this morning.. Lemme tell ya.. I do home healthcare and i found out that my client isn't paying for the services anymore.. So today is my last day of work. Urgh .. Great... Just great... Im so worried now!

:hugs: i hope you manage to sort sometime out finance wise hun


----------



## MrsLQ

Oh no, that's a pain, will you be able to get more work???


----------



## LovesMyLovey

The company i work for puts you on a client work list.. That the clients can go through and call you for interviews. I had a dream job though. My grandma is a client through them so I've been working for her for the past year. Its been perfect fun and easy.. She's the only client that gets that many hours and shed clock me in over night to be on call in case something happened. So i didn't actually have to be there overnight... So i will likely not get the same hours that i do now.. Guy... Time to go looking for another job it looks like.. Who is going to hire a pregnant girl that will need time off in a few months... Great.. We could make it on dh's income.. But he does construction and with the snow and frozen ground isn't working right now and filing his unemployment... :( this is scary!!


----------



## MrsLQ

It will all work out. We are in a crapoy situate, I am at college, but I have terrible pregnancies so don't know if I will finish : /. Also I would have been going to Uni/ getting a job in Sept, won't be doing that with a new born. Also Hubby may get made redundant in the next 6 years....I refuse to worry though, takes a lot more than money to raise a baby xxx


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs: hope you manage to sort something out LovesMyLovey

my boobs are killing ouchie, they feel like this did when i breastfed my daughter and she hadnt had a feed in too long and they were that full they were about the leak, well they feel like that now, but atm there is no milk to leak to relieve them


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Thank you. :hug2: Im sure it will be fine.. Praying .. 

As for bb pain... I bought a Genie Bra over the weekend.. And its amazing i can't feel my boobs! Which is great considering they're soooooo sore!


----------



## MadamRose

LovesMyLovey said:


> Thank you. :hug2: Im sure it will be fine.. Praying ..
> 
> As for bb pain... I bought a Genie Bra over the weekend.. And its amazing i can't feel my boobs! Which is great considering they're soooooo sore!

Where did you get it from? (that's if your in uk) and did they do fitting as i am pretty sure i've got bigger than my normal so will need fitting


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Walmart here in US. Its ten dollars. Its one of those (as seen on tv things) maybe go to geniebra.com...!


----------



## MadamRose

LovesMyLovey said:


> Walmart here in US. Its ten dollars. Its one of those (as seen on tv things) maybe go to geniebra.com...!

Ok brilliant i may see if i can get them instore somewhere where they check sizes :thumbup:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Its sized small- 2xl.. And there's measurements on the box you can gauge from.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i should be ok to get one, its just my boobs feel so much bigger than pre pregnancy i wil want to check size first


----------



## cherub sweets

Hi mummytochloe I guess you should remove my name from the front page.
I had a chemical. I'm absolutely devastated.


----------



## MadamRose

cherub sweets said:


> Hi mummytochloe I guess you should remove my name from the front page.
> I had a chemical. I'm absolutely devastated.

Big hugs Hunni :hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hi! I'm Heather! Got my Bfp last night so still a little in the shock phase!!! This is baby no 3! :)


----------



## MadamRose

Kylarsmom congratulations and welcome to the group :wave:

Do you have a rough dd based on ovulation or lmp?


----------



## AnakeRose

Ohh the Genie Bra! That sounds like a great idea! 

5 Weeks today!


----------



## MadamRose

AnakeRose said:


> Ohh the Genie Bra! That sounds like a great idea!
> 
> 5 Weeks today!

why do i have you down for the 9th if your 5 weeks today :dohh:


----------



## SteffyRae

Hi everyone! Sorry I haven't been on, work and school and everything. I'm getting more and more nervous about this pregnancy I just keep thinking I'm not pregnant or wont be.. Now I'm wondering since I'm only 3 weeks.. When my AF is due can I just shed the baby and have a period? Now I'm freaking out... How do you all deal with this stuff?


----------



## AnakeRose

Doctor used my LMP and put me down as the 2nd :)


----------



## MadamRose

AnakeRose said:


> Doctor used my LMP and put me down as the 2nd :)

Ok so i wasn't wrong when i did you the first time :haha: 

i will change you to the 2nd :D 

Happy 5 weeks to us :D


----------



## Kylarsmom

mummytochloe said:


> Kylarsmom congratulations and welcome to the group :wave:
> 
> Do you have a rough dd based on ovulation or lmp?

Well, I just got the implanon taken out Dec 6 and we abstained and DTD a week later on Dec 13 and then several times after. So using a pregnancy calculator I used conception time around Dec 16 (just a guess?) And it's putting me at Sept. 8. But my last menstral period was Nov 17 b/c they were so messed up on the implanon so I really am not sure until I go to dr! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

I will put you down for the 18th for now and then will change when you know more x


----------



## kel3639

Is anyone else having spotting? Not red blood but brown and burgundy color?


----------



## MadamRose

kel3639 said:


> Is anyone else having spotting? Not red blood but brown and burgundy color?

i had red spotting with dd but not this time round. As long as its just spotting i wouldn't be to concerned if it comes with cramps or gets heavier or more red i would go to a&e x


----------



## stargazer01

cherub sweets said:


> Hi mummytochloe I guess you should remove my name from the front page.
> I had a chemical. I'm absolutely devastated.

I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

mummytochloe said:


> I will put you down for the 18th for now and then will change when you know more x

I think it's the 8th :) 

Thank you :) Glad to join this group!


----------



## kel3639

I'm having light cramping but I was cramping with my first pregnancy as well..


----------



## JLMC

I'm sorry Cherub Sweets!! :( please can someone tell me what a chemical is?! Sorry to sound stupid guys!! Xx


----------



## MadamRose

JLMC said:


> I'm sorry Cherub Sweets!! :( please can someone tell me what a chemical is?! Sorry to sound stupid guys!! Xx

It's a very early miscarriage around the same time your period is due. Which is why you still get positive hpt, but then go on to start bleeding.


----------



## JLMC

Thanks Hun x


----------



## baby3144

Thank you Soo much =)

Im Due September 7th !!!!!!!!

But far as being sick or anything

At night I have morning Sickness
Boobies are very sore
im already swelling
&& have an awful headache !:wacko:


----------



## MadamRose

baby3144 said:


> Thank you Soo much =)
> 
> Im Due September 7th !!!!!!!!
> 
> But far as being sick or anything
> 
> At night I have morning Sickness
> Boobies are very sore
> im already swelling
> && have an awful headache !:wacko:

You sound me just before and just after my positive test :haha:

Welcome to the group


----------



## Kylarsmom

I am cramping as well. It makes me nervous everytime. This is my 3rd and I cramped with both of my first 2 and it's STILL making me nervous :/


----------



## MadamRose

Kylarsmom said:


> I am cramping as well. It makes me nervous everytime. This is my 3rd and I cramped with both of my first 2 and it's STILL making me nervous :/

I think cramping is really unnerving as you associate it with bleeding


----------



## Emmy1987

Hey! By conception date I'm due the 6th, lmp date the 7th! 

So far only symptom is my whole head aches! Oh and needing to pee a fair amount. 

It's not sunk in I only got my bfp a couple of hours ago!


----------



## Scholesy

Hello lovely ladies, can I join? We're expecting our first baby on 6th September 2013 after 3 long years TTC (finally had success with first IVF cycle - details in my siggy). We've told quite a few friends and family the good news, I know it's very early but they all knew we were going through an IVF cycle so naturally all wanted updates.

So far I've got lower back pain, af cramps on and off and nausea on an empty stomach. Got our viability scan 2 weeks today, keeping everything crossed that our little bean is in the right place as ectopics are more common in IVF patients. I thought TTC was nerve wracking - first trimester is even worse..!


----------



## MrsCD

Is it normal for pregnancy symptoms to wear on and off? Keep getting worried?


----------



## MadamRose

Emmy1987 congratulations a lovely way to get ready to start the new year :D

I always think it takes a while to kick in :haha:

Scholesy congratulations on conceiving after so long hunni sounds like you have been thought a lot, hope you scan goes well, what date is it on? and yes i hate the 1st trimester :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

MrsCD said:


> Is it normal for pregnancy symptoms to wear on and off? Keep getting worried?

Mine keep coming and going, its normal i wouldn't worry


----------



## Aiden187

Omg im so a scared now, my period is not due for 2 days, I have gotten 10 positive tests, im just paranoid is not the real deal, my boobs are killing me and i have nausea, but I tested postive at 7 DPO is that too soon, could this be bad? Help


----------



## Cherry Bow

Hi ladies and thanks for the invite.

We just found out today I'm pregnant after doing 5 tests lol! We are 3 weeks in and due Sep 11th. This is our first and very much a longed for Xmas miracle!

I'm so glad this group is here as I was kinda sitting here thinking "now what do I do?" lol xx


----------



## MadamRose

Aiden187 said:


> Omg im so a scared now, my period is not due for 2 days, I have gotten 10 poditive tests, im just paranoid is not the real deal, my boobs are killing me and i habe nausea, but I tested postive at 7 DPO is that too soon, could this be bad? Help

Do you actually chart or do opks and if not you may have ovulated early, and some women just naturally produce more hcg than others


----------



## Aiden187

Yes I do but actually took a break from them and thats when I got pregnant.


----------



## MadamRose

Cherry Bow congratulations and welcome to the group.

And glad you know where you can come now, to rant, just chat or ask questions about whether things are normal, and even celebrate and share appointment and scan news ect :D


----------



## MadamRose

Aiden187 said:


> Yes I do but actually took a break from them and thats when I got pregnant.

Yes so you may just have ovulated early or something :thumbup:


----------



## MrsLQ

This is so exciting all these preggo mamas, let's hope the hormones don't start flying, lol


----------



## MadamRose

:haha: that would be funny, MrsLQ

and yes 37 of us already :shock:


----------



## stargazer01

Aiden187 said:


> Yes I do but actually took a break from them and thats when I got pregnant.

I took a break from opks too, that's when I got my bfp. 
Don't worry...maybe you just o'd early like mummytochloe said.


----------



## Emmy1987

MrsCD said:


> Is it normal for pregnancy symptoms to wear on and off? Keep getting worried?

Totally normal my lovely :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

All you ladies should be on the first page, if anyone is missed or wrong just let me know :D


----------



## Gwenylovey

Aiden187 said:


> Omg im so a scared now, my period is not due for 2 days, I have gotten 10 positive tests, im just paranoid is not the real deal, my boobs are killing me and i have nausea, but I tested postive at 7 DPO is that too soon, could this be bad? Help

Aiden, in general an early BFP is preferable to a late one so 7dpo is really great!! This means your little bean is likely all nestled in and ready to stay for awhile. Congrats!!


----------



## Aiden187

That actually made me feel so much better, thank you.


----------



## kipkip

hey! thanks for the invite!!!! our baby is due on 8th sept - we're 4w1d today!

very excited, just starting to feel more real now - although, not quite!!!

Boobs are absolutely killing me! But my few days of cramping have finished i think. other than that and being absoultely shattered, nothing futher to report!

Wishing you all a very H&H 9 months! look forward to getting to know you all over the next 9 months :) x x x x


----------



## Aiden187

My happy boy, he is so excited to be a big brother.
 



Attached Files:







2012-12-31 12.41.32.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MadamRose

Welcome kipkip sounds like you have got some nice symptoms going on there.

Hopefully it will start to feel more really for you soon

Aiden187 how cute


----------



## kipkip

Gwenylovey said:


> Aiden187 said:
> 
> 
> Omg im so a scared now, my period is not due for 2 days, I have gotten 10 positive tests, im just paranoid is not the real deal, my boobs are killing me and i have nausea, but I tested postive at 7 DPO is that too soon, could this be bad? Help
> 
> Aiden, in general an early BFP is preferable to a late one so 7dpo is really great!! This means your little bean is likely all nestled in and ready to stay for awhile. Congrats!!Click to expand...


I also tested at what i thought was 5dpo, but now think it may be 7dpo but then again i cant be quite sure!!! the only thing im def sure of was that my LMP was 2nd Decf and got very faint BFP on 22nd dec - so CD20!!! have had 9 other BFPs on IC's and 1 x BFP on FRER and 1 x BFP on CB digi! I have been worried that im gonna get AF tomorrow (my original AF due date)... but FX it wont and got a sticky bean!!!

Does it really mean that a 7DPO is preferable to a later BFP? I didnt know that!


----------



## MadamRose

Earlier test may indicate higher hcg which may be good as hcg doesn't start until baby starts to implant, but some ladies naturally produce more than others.

And maybe you ovulated early, my dates got changed twice with dd, you go by dating scan once you have had one


----------



## Scholesy

mummytochloe said:


> Emmy1987 congratulations a lovely way to get ready to start the new year :D
> 
> I always think it takes a while to kick in :haha:
> 
> Scholesy congratulations on conceiving after so long hunni sounds like you have been thought a lot, hope you scan goes well, what date is it on? and yes i hate the 1st trimester :haha:

Thanks hun, it's been such a long road with no bfps in between so we're kind of stunned! Scan is on Monday 14th January, 9am. Will be 6 weeks 3 days by then so probably won't see much, just hoping little bean is in the right place and that there is a heartbeat. Then we can start getting excited :happydance:


----------



## kipkip

gonna book my Dr's appointment for next week...

whats the "right words" to use to get an early scan?


----------



## MadamRose

Scholesy said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> Emmy1987 congratulations a lovely way to get ready to start the new year :D
> 
> I always think it takes a while to kick in :haha:
> 
> Scholesy congratulations on conceiving after so long hunni sounds like you have been thought a lot, hope you scan goes well, what date is it on? and yes i hate the 1st trimester :haha:
> 
> Thanks hun, it's been such a long road with no bfps in between so we're kind of stunned! Scan is on Monday 14th January, 9am. Will be 6 weeks 3 days by then so probably won't see much, just hoping little bean is in the right place and that there is a heartbeat. Then we can start getting excited :happydance:Click to expand...

I've attatched what i looked like at 6+5 with my dd, you can't see the line of the heartbeat on that but they could see it on scan and they pointed it out

Your scan is the same day as mine :D mine is at 1pm at exactly 7 weeks :D
 



Attached Files:







6weeks 5days scan (2) - Copy.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MadamRose

kipkip said:


> gonna book my Dr's appointment for next week...
> 
> whats the "right words" to use to get an early scan?

You may not get early scan, i really had to fight for mine and i have had a previous loss, in a normal pregnancy you often don't get a scan until somewhere between 11 and 14 weeks x


----------



## babymad90

i think i am due the 6th sep with the dates but not sure... for the doc on wed when they open again cant wait.... have been trying from sep


----------



## MadamRose

babymad90 said:


> i think i am due the 6th sep with the dates but not sure... for the doc on wed when they open again cant wait.... have been trying from sep

Congratulations, even the docs will prob go from you LMP until you get dating scan that's much more accurate. Welcome to the group x


----------



## plutosblue

I had an early scan with DD, but that's because my lmp made me 18weeks! (The scan dated me 9+6 which matched my own dates, I had stupidly long cycles) I think they were panicking until they saw the screen :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

plutosblue said:


> I had an early scan with DD, but that's because my lmp made me 18weeks! (The scan dated me 9+6 which matched my own dates, I had stupidly long cycles) I think they were panicking until they saw the screen :haha:

Gosh i would call that more than a long cycle pluto :haha:


----------



## AnakeRose

Went to the walk-in clinic today to see if there was anything I need to do between now and my doctors visit. They did a urine test and it came up + in about 5 seconds and it was a strong line. Now I can't wait for my appointment! 

Is anyone else as freeking hungry as I am at 5 weeks? I can't get enough food. I'm drinking plenty of water so I don't think I'm dehydrated. I've been eating really healthy since Friday (when I got my first +) and I've LOST 5 pounds.


----------



## kipkip

mummytochloe said:


> kipkip said:
> 
> 
> gonna book my Dr's appointment for next week...
> 
> whats the "right words" to use to get an early scan?
> 
> You may not get early scan, i really had to fight for mine and i have had a previous loss, in a normal pregnancy you often don't get a scan until somewhere between 11 and 14 weeks xClick to expand...



well what worried me (last week, not SO much this week) was that i got my BFP sooooo early i thought it'd implanted somewhere it shouldnt have if you know what i mean?


----------



## MadamRose

kipkip said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kipkip said:
> 
> 
> gonna book my Dr's appointment for next week...
> 
> whats the "right words" to use to get an early scan?
> 
> You may not get early scan, i really had to fight for mine and i have had a previous loss, in a normal pregnancy you often don't get a scan until somewhere between 11 and 14 weeks xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well what worried me (last week, not SO much this week) was that i got my BFP sooooo early i thought it'd implanted somewhere it shouldnt have if you know what i mean?Click to expand...

Early bfp shouldn't indicate implantation in wrong place, eptopics often have lower hcg. so don't be too worried unless you get really bad one sided pain or bleeding ect :hugs:


----------



## plutosblue

mummytochloe said:


> plutosblue said:
> 
> 
> I had an early scan with DD, but that's because my lmp made me 18weeks! (The scan dated me 9+6 which matched my own dates, I had stupidly long cycles) I think they were panicking until they saw the screen :haha:
> 
> Gosh i would call that more than a long cycle pluto :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: My shortest was 36 days, longest was 200 and something days(no reason either, medically I'm normal!) :rofl: It took nearly 2 years to concieve DD so was gobsmacked when we caught this bean after 2 months! Just goes to show you never know :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

plutosblue said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plutosblue said:
> 
> 
> I had an early scan with DD, but that's because my lmp made me 18weeks! (The scan dated me 9+6 which matched my own dates, I had stupidly long cycles) I think they were panicking until they saw the screen :haha:
> 
> Gosh i would call that more than a long cycle pluto :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: My shortest was 36 days, longest was 200 and something days(no reason either, medically I'm normal!) :rofl: It took nearly 2 years to concieve DD so was gobsmacked when we caught this bean after 2 months! Just goes to show you never know :haha:Click to expand...

200 days :shock: and a big difference in ttc time :haha:


----------



## plutosblue

mummytochloe said:


> kipkip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kipkip said:
> 
> 
> gonna book my Dr's appointment for next week...
> 
> whats the "right words" to use to get an early scan?
> 
> You may not get early scan, i really had to fight for mine and i have had a previous loss, in a normal pregnancy you often don't get a scan until somewhere between 11 and 14 weeks xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well what worried me (last week, not SO much this week) was that i got my BFP sooooo early i thought it'd implanted somewhere it shouldnt have if you know what i mean?Click to expand...
> 
> Early bfp shouldn't indicate implantation in wrong place, eptopics often have lower hcg. so don't be too worried unless you get really bad one sided pain or bleeding ect :hugs:Click to expand...

^WSS! Early implanter maybe?


----------



## kipkip

mummytochloe said:


> kipkip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kipkip said:
> 
> 
> gonna book my Dr's appointment for next week...
> 
> whats the "right words" to use to get an early scan?
> 
> You may not get early scan, i really had to fight for mine and i have had a previous loss, in a normal pregnancy you often don't get a scan until somewhere between 11 and 14 weeks xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well what worried me (last week, not SO much this week) was that i got my BFP sooooo early i thought it'd implanted somewhere it shouldnt have if you know what i mean?Click to expand...
> 
> Early bfp shouldn't indicate implantation in wrong place, eptopics often have lower hcg. so don't be too worried unless you get really bad one sided pain or bleeding ect :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hun..... i done my first CB digi last sunday and it said 1-2 and yesterda said 2-3 so assuming all is going in the right direction!

i havent had any one sided pain and absoultely no bleeding at all not even spotting... but have had AF type pains, so much so I had to take paracetemol and kept going toilet to "check" - i thought to myself how the hell can that much cramping go on but no bleeding!!! LOL


----------



## MadamRose

kipkip said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kipkip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kipkip said:
> 
> 
> gonna book my Dr's appointment for next week...
> 
> whats the "right words" to use to get an early scan?
> 
> You may not get early scan, i really had to fight for mine and i have had a previous loss, in a normal pregnancy you often don't get a scan until somewhere between 11 and 14 weeks xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well what worried me (last week, not SO much this week) was that i got my BFP sooooo early i thought it'd implanted somewhere it shouldnt have if you know what i mean?Click to expand...
> 
> Early bfp shouldn't indicate implantation in wrong place, eptopics often have lower hcg. so don't be too worried unless you get really bad one sided pain or bleeding ect :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun..... i done my first CB digi last sunday and it said 1-2 and yesterda said 2-3 so assuming all is going in the right direction!
> 
> i havent had any one sided pain and absoultely no bleeding at all not even spotting... but have had AF type pains, so much so I had to take paracetemol and kept going toilet to "check" - i thought to myself how the hell can that much cramping go on but no bleeding!!! LOLClick to expand...

Cramping is very common, i had it in this pregnancy and pregnancy with my daughter, It is normally the ligaments stretching, as while you don't start showing yet everything starts stretching straight away


----------



## plutosblue

See I've had the opposite problem, no cramping but lots of bleeding (although its finally stopped last few days!) Everything seems fine still! Just go with the flow. I remember when I was pregnant with DD the cramps were horrendous! I thought I was dying :rofl:


----------



## kipkip

well the cramps have stopped now thank god (for now!!)

Awaiting nausea/sickness??? anyone had any yet?


----------



## plutosblue

Nope, this time last pregnancy I lived with my head down the loo... Infact I don't think its been as clean as it was back then with all my nice air fresheners... I should invest in some just incase!


----------



## Aiden187

Im actually more hungry and no vomiting at all, I dont think ive lost any weight.


----------



## MadamRose

I had a bit of feeling sick but no actual sickness it has got better the last few days though, its just in the day now rather than 24/7


----------



## plutosblue

Does anyone have a gender preference? I would love another girl, but my mum (who is a clairvoyant) has already told me its a boy and she was right with my daughter. I suppose it will give me time to get my head around the idea though we plan to stay team :yellow: again! 

I suppose as long as their healthy I shouldn't moan... !


----------



## MadamRose

we would like a boy to balance numbers by would be happy with girl too. we are staying :yellow: too


----------



## LockandKey

Aiden187 said:


> Im actually more hungry and no vomiting at all, I dont think ive lost any weight.

same here, I'm just hungrier, no nausea, which is a good thing, I was sick a lot in my last pregnancy.

I remember one morning I was eating waffle with strawberries and I thought, "I don't feel sick at-" before I could even finish my sentence, I had to run to the bathroom to throw up :haha:

So far I just have some mild cramping, sore boobs, and headaches, not even acne this time :thumbup:


----------



## MadamRose

LockandKey said:


> Aiden187 said:
> 
> 
> Im actually more hungry and no vomiting at all, I dont think ive lost any weight.
> 
> same here, I'm just hungrier, no nausea, which is a good thing, I was sick a lot in my last pregnancy.
> 
> I remember one morning I was eating waffle with strawberries and I thought, "I don't feel sick at-" before I could even finish my sentence, I had to run to the bathroom to throw up :haha:
> 
> So far I just have some mild cramping, sore boobs, and headaches, not even acne this time :thumup:Click to expand...

my acne is awful


----------



## AnakeRose

plutosblue said:


> Does anyone have a gender preference? I would love another girl, but my mum (who is a clairvoyant) has already told me its a boy and she was right with my daughter. I suppose it will give me time to get my head around the idea though we plan to stay team :yellow: again!
> 
> I suppose as long as their healthy I shouldn't moan... !

Right now I'm having a strong girl feeling and I'm only 5 weeks. DH's grandma passed away within a day or two of when I think I conceived so that's why I'm thinking girl. Apparently she was so sure I was pregnant before she died even though I didn't actually conceive until after. Who knows how stuff like this works!


----------



## LockandKey

any ladies have a feeling on what their baby's gender is yet? Last time I found out I was pregnant with DD I got an immediate feeling it was a girl, and I was right, but this time I have no clue at all, it hasn't hit me in any way shape or form.

Though that goes without saying that this time around I feel so much more relaxed about everything so far :thumbup:


----------



## MrsCD

Thank you ladies feel a bit better knowing I'm not the only one :) 

Happy new year to you all :D


----------



## plutosblue

:haha: I remember the spontaneous "I've just eaten an entire meal and need to vomit" well. 

I plan not to pig out as much this time and to stay active! I put on loads first time around but thankfully lost it all! The wonders of breastfeeding :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

i got feeling its :blue: as pregnancy is different but dh thinks :girl: with dd we both thought :girl:

i wonder which of is right this time.


----------



## LockandKey

I actually have no preference as far as gender goes, as long as it's nice and healthy little bubs then I will be perfectly happy. Though I would love another little girl, a little boy would be great to. DH really wants another girl, and my best friend wants it to be a boy, and here I am "I will be happy with whatever" 

We plan on staying team :yellow: well I do anyway, DH just seems to think it will be better and easier if we find out, so I had to talk him into it :haha:


----------



## plutosblue

LockandKey said:


> any ladies have a feeling on what their baby's gender is yet? Last time I found out I was pregnant with DD I got an immediate feeling it was a girl, and I was right, but this time I have no clue at all, it hasn't hit me in any way shape or form.
> 
> Though that goes without saying that this time around I feel so much more relaxed about everything so far :thumbup:

I was convinced DD was a boy, but my mum told me it would be a girl and she would have very chubby cheeks (which she still has!) 

This time she said boy though she hasn't "seen" him yet. 

Both tines she has told me I was pregnant before I even knew, I don't mess with her :rofl: so I'm sure we are :blue:


----------



## MadamRose

:haha: looks like a few of us staying :yellow: any ladies think they want to know gender?


----------



## Aiden187

My dream is to have a girl, but I have a strong feeling its a Boy. Here is my first months photo I feel huge.
 



Attached Files:







2012-12-31 13.54.09.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MadamRose

Aiden187 said:


> My dream is to have a girl, but I have a strong feeling its a Boy. Here is my first months photo I feel huge.

That's nice, this is my bloat you may be able to see why MIL guessed :haha:
 



Attached Files:







4+3.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## plutosblue

I need to take a photo in the morning I think! :haha:


----------



## Kylarsmom

I have 2 boys and really wanting a girl BAD. My grandma passed away in August and I want to name this baby's middle name after her. It's my last shot for a girl bc I'm getting my tubes tied after this one! Think pink for me everyone! I usually see a high risk Dr and find out gender early. With my DS2, i found out 100% boy at 14 weeks! 

Are you guys making dr appts yet? I feel its so early to call the dr but idk, i do need a referral and that might take awhile. Debating whether or not to call.


----------



## babydevil1989

im not bothered which gender tbh as long as its healthy!

i atm i dont want to know gender but i prob will find out so it can help DS bond IYGWIM? 

Tired beyond belief so im in bed :hehe:

xx


----------



## MadamRose

I called the day i got my bfp to book midwife appointment and i knew they wouldn't give midwife appointment until 8 weeks :haha: so no not too early.

It's busy in here tonight


----------



## MadamRose

babydevil1989 said:


> im not bothered which gender tbh as long as its healthy!
> 
> i atm i dont want to know gender but i prob will find out so it can help DS bond IYGWIM?
> 
> Tired beyond belief so im in bed :hehe:
> 
> xx

No seeing new year in for you :haha:


----------



## babydevil1989

lol i never do plus i have work tomorrow so need all the energy i can get lol x


----------



## Kylarsmom

Only symptoms I have is cramping and today my legs are hurting really bad?! Kinda strange! Not tired or sick or anything like that yet, but with my other two I didnt get any real symptoms until 6 weeks.


----------



## kipkip

well i have been blown out by my mate for a bloke !!!! So im currently at home sipping Schloer and feeling sorry for myself and OH is at work till 2am! cant see 12oclock in on my own? what to do!!! been offered to parties but everyone will question why im not drinking!!


----------



## plutosblue

I went last week to DR but because I was bleeding, they said to wait a few weeks and go back so I will be around 7 weeks but my lmp will shoot me to 9 so they should see me!


----------



## plutosblue

kipkip said:


> well i have been blown out by my mate for a bloke !!!! So im currently at home sipping Schloer and feeling sorry for myself and OH is at work till 2am! cant see 12oclock in on my own? what to do!!! been offered to parties but everyone will question why im not drinking!!

Go but say you are on antibiotics for a water infection, works every time! 

I'm snuggled in bed watching come dine with me, DH is on nights :blush:


----------



## Aiden187

I have my first prenatal visit on wensday yay.


----------



## kipkip

plutosblue said:


> kipkip said:
> 
> 
> well i have been blown out by my mate for a bloke !!!! So im currently at home sipping Schloer and feeling sorry for myself and OH is at work till 2am! cant see 12oclock in on my own? what to do!!! been offered to parties but everyone will question why im not drinking!!
> 
> Go but say you are on antibiotics for a water infection, works every time!
> 
> I'm snuggled in bed watching come dine with me, DH is on nights :blush:Click to expand...

LOL! thing is, my best mate knows me too well and if there'd been a special occasion in the past when i was genuinely on anti-B's i'd end up drinking anyway LOL might have to practice some diversion and persuasion tactics!


----------



## Scholesy

mummytochloe said:


> I've attatched what i looked like at 6+5 with my dd, you can't see the line of the heartbeat on that but they could see it on scan and they pointed it out
> 
> Your scan is the same day as mine :D mine is at 1pm at exactly 7 weeks :D

Oh wow, you can actually see a lot more than I thought on that scan picture! I think I might have implanted slightly later than normal as my hcg at 14dpo was on the lower side of normal at 53! The doubling rate is 41 hours though so the nurses at the assisted conception unit aren't worried at all (I was until I got today's results).

So our first scans are on the same day? Excellent, hope we both have good news to report :thumbup: x

As far as gender goes we don't mind as long as the baby is healthy but we both want to find out the sex if we can. Struggling with names already so would be good to rule half of them out in advance. 

And I'm super bloated but that's left over from all the IVF meds I was on - my tummy actually looks a little smaller than it did a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## plutosblue

Just wanted to let you girls know there's a great website called the visible embryo! If your early you can see all the amazing changes taking place. Currently my blob looks like a fanny foofoo. :rofl:


----------



## kipkip

plutosblue said:


> Just wanted to let you girls know there's a great website called the visible embryo! If your early you can see all the amazing changes taking place. Currently my blob looks like a fanny foofoo. :rofl:


ahh just took a look at that, thanks!! yeh it does look a bit fanny-ish dont it!! :haha:

i think i'll continue to tell OH that its the size of a poppy seed rather than looking like a fanny haha

OH really liked referring to it as a poppy seed ahhh bless x


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs: babydevil, we are hoping to see it in but just quietly at home :haha:

kipkip i was going to agree with pluto about the antibiotics shame it wont work :haha:

Aiden187 enjoy your first visit i'm sure we get ours really late in the uk :dohh:

Scholesy yes Fx'd for both of us, be sure to post if picture of your bean :D try and do it by 1pm to put me at rest for my scan :haha: 

:haha: plutosblue i will take a look. You can see from my 6+5 scan even then they don't look very baby like :haha: 

We are going with sweetpea or pumpkin... pumpkin because chloe was an October pumpkin and so it just carried this time :haha:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Hey girls!~ Great news today!! 

I went and got a job today! With benefits! yay! The lady was so impressed with my resume and interview she hired me on the spot! WOOT!


----------



## MadamRose

LovesMyLovey said:


> Hey girls!~ Great news today!!
> 
> I went and got a job today! With benefits! yay! The lady was so impressed with my resume and interview she hired me on the spot! WOOT!

wonderful news hunni :flower:


----------



## Emmy1987

Ooh my cramping has kicked in tonight! As have sore boobies!

LockandKey I saw your announcement on FB, I was green with envy... little did I know!! :haha:

I'm so excited to have a bump again!


----------



## MadamRose

I'm with you on the boobies, and had cramps earlier after walking to town for my blood test and then round town :haha: 

My boobies feel like they are full of milk and ready to leak, like when your breastfeeding and baby has taken too long between feeds, kills like a bitch


----------



## LadyL

Oh my!! You ladies are a chatty bunch! Don't know if I can keep up!! Hope everyone has a happy new year! I have to work, so no fun for me!! But at least it covers me for why I won't be drinking! 
Also just realized that I was pregnant for New Years last year too! Haha! Except I was REALLY pregnant then!!


----------



## kipkip

wish i wudda volunteered to work tonight now! wudda earned lots of pennies!!!!

... shame i probably havent got the energy for a night shift at the mo! :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

LadyL said:


> Oh my!! You ladies are a chatty bunch! Don't know if I can keep up!! Hope everyone has a happy new year! I have to work, so no fun for me!! But at least it covers me for why I won't be drinking!
> Also just realized that I was pregnant for New Years last year too! Haha! Except I was REALLY pregnant then!!

:haha: don't worry about keeping up just post when you can :thumbup:


----------



## kipkip

LovesMyLovey said:


> Hey girls!~ Great news today!!
> 
> I went and got a job today! With benefits! yay! The lady was so impressed with my resume and interview she hired me on the spot! WOOT!

Congrats Lovey!!!!!! x x x x


----------



## krysb

:) hi! my edd is sept. 6!


----------



## missangie

LadyL said:


> Oh my!! You ladies are a chatty bunch! Don't know if I can keep up!! Hope everyone has a happy new year! I have to work, so no fun for me!! But at least it covers me for why I won't be drinking!
> Also just realized that I was pregnant for New Years last year too! Haha! Except I was REALLY pregnant then!!

same here lol two years in a row that I wont be able to stay up until midnight lol


----------



## missangie

LovesMyLovey said:


> Hey girls!~ Great news today!!
> 
> I went and got a job today! With benefits! yay! The lady was so impressed with my resume and interview she hired me on the spot! WOOT!

YAY that is GREAT news! Congrats


----------



## AnakeRose

missangie said:


> LovesMyLovey said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!~ Great news today!!
> 
> I went and got a job today! With benefits! yay! The lady was so impressed with my resume and interview she hired me on the spot! WOOT!
> 
> YAY that is GREAT news! CongratsClick to expand...

Yay! That is great news! Send some of that luck my way!


----------



## MadamRose

:wave: welcome krysb


----------



## AnakeRose

I think I may have had my first craving today. I wanted scrambled eggs with onion in them with a banana on the side...interesting combo.


----------



## MadamRose

Nice combo Anake :sick:


----------



## kipkip

scrambled egg and onion sounds good :) not sure about the banana on the side! LOL

iv been craving prawns - but more so coz i think that i shouldnt have them!!! but also been craving avacado! mmmmmmmmm!!!!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Well to my credit I ate the eggs first and then had the banana.


----------



## AnakeRose

kipkip said:


> scrambled egg and onion sounds good :) not sure about the banana on the side! LOL
> 
> iv been craving prawns - but more so coz i think that i shouldnt have them!!! but also been craving avacado! mmmmmmmmm!!!!!!

LOVE avocado! Had some this morning with my veggies. Just have to be careful not to eat the whole thing!


----------



## Aiden187

I just want to eat all day and thats so not like me.


----------



## MadamRose

I feel sick most times after eating


----------



## LockandKey

had edamame earlier today, and Hummus is my new best friend!


----------



## MrsLQ

Why can't you eat a whole avacodo?? I have, lol


----------



## kipkip

MrsLQ said:


> Why can't you eat a whole avacodo?? I have, lol


i ws wondering this too?? iv eaten 2 avocados in 2 days!!! oops! cant get enough of it!


----------



## MadamRose

I have no idea about avocado i don;t like it :haha:

i can go to bed in 9 minuets lol staying up to see the new year in then going to bed as soon as its in


----------



## AnakeRose

kipkip said:


> MrsLQ said:
> 
> 
> Why can't you eat a whole avacodo?? I have, lol
> 
> 
> i ws wondering this too?? iv eaten 2 avocados in 2 days!!! oops! cant get enough of it!Click to expand...

Well you can...I'm just trying to watch what I'm eating so I don't add more weight to my already ample frame than I need to :) surprisingly I've LOST 5 pounds in the last 3 days. 

Only 4:00pm here! We're on Pacific Standard Time :) Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## kipkip

AnakeRose said:


> kipkip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsLQ said:
> 
> 
> Why can't you eat a whole avacodo?? I have, lol
> 
> 
> i ws wondering this too?? iv eaten 2 avocados in 2 days!!! oops! cant get enough of it!Click to expand...
> 
> Well you can...I'm just trying to watch what I'm eating so I don't add more weight to my already ample frame than I need to :) surprisingly I've LOST 5 pounds in the last 3 days.
> 
> Only 4:00pm here! We're on Pacific Standard Time :) Happy New Year to everyone!Click to expand...

5lbs!!! wowsers! i cud do with losing a couple lbs (or 50!!) :)


----------



## AnakeRose

kipkip said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kipkip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsLQ said:
> 
> 
> Why can't you eat a whole avacodo?? I have, lol
> 
> 
> i ws wondering this too?? iv eaten 2 avocados in 2 days!!! oops! cant get enough of it!Click to expand...
> 
> Well you can...I'm just trying to watch what I'm eating so I don't add more weight to my already ample frame than I need to :) surprisingly I've LOST 5 pounds in the last 3 days.
> 
> Only 4:00pm here! We're on Pacific Standard Time :) Happy New Year to everyone!Click to expand...
> 
> 5lbs!!! wowsers! i cud do with losing a couple lbs (or 50!!) :)Click to expand...

Yeah I know, shocked the heck out of me when I stepped on the scale this morning. I wanted to start keeping track on my own. After all the food I ate yesterday I would have bet money I'd gained.


----------



## Pink Petals

Clearly I am the paranoid freak of the group... Lol.

But I have had little to no preggo symptoms today after having lots before. Is it normal to go some days feeling nothing? Like I jave not had nausea for a couple days, but had it before.


----------



## AnakeRose

Pink Petals said:


> Clearly I am the paranoid freak of the group... Lol.
> 
> But I have had little to no preggo symptoms today after having lots before. Is it normal to go some days feeling nothing? Like I jave not had nausea for a couple days, but had it before.

I woke up this morning and my bbs were not sore at all and I started to get scared! Everything is still a-ok though. You're allowed to be paranoid :)


----------



## missangie

Pink Petals said:


> Clearly I am the paranoid freak of the group... Lol.
> 
> But I have had little to no preggo symptoms today after having lots before. Is it normal to go some days feeling nothing? Like I jave not had nausea for a couple days, but had it before.

Im a paranoid freak too. My boobs arent sore AT ALL and last pregnancy I remember them being so sore in early pregnancy. I have had constipation (like last pregnancy) and am STARVING but I just want my boobs to hurt dammit!!! lol


----------



## Aiden187

My boobs are killing me, but no nausea.


----------



## AnakeRose

Aiden187 said:


> My boobs are killing me, but no nausea.

I've been getting both. Had a very small bowl of ice cream tonight and it nearly made me run to the bathroom.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Have any of you told anyone? I'm struggling with when to tell my mom. We are really close but she told me a few months ago we should pro wait til dh gets out of military this summer and we got our new house ect..so not sure how thrilled she will be right off the bat.


----------



## AnakeRose

Kylarsmom said:


> Have any of you told anyone? I'm struggling with when to tell my mom. We are really close but she told me a few months ago we should pro wait til dh gets out of military this summer and we got our new house ect..so not sure how thrilled she will be right off the bat.

Our immediate families already know and a few close friends. I'm not broadcasting it until after our scan.


----------



## MrsLQ

Kylarsmom said:


> Have any of you told anyone? I'm struggling with when to tell my mom. We are really close but she told me a few months ago we should pro wait til dh gets out of military this summer and we got our new house ect..so not sure how thrilled she will be right off the bat.

I am pretty much in the same boat. My BFF knows and my other really close friend, that is it. We have always told our parents straight away. This time I would like to wit till 8 weeks min if not 12 weeks??? Don't know if I can last that long though


----------



## Emmy1987

I've told a couple of friends who knew we were TTC. Other than that we will wait until we've had our first scan. 

MrsLQ is that a fluffy bum in your pic I see?


----------



## MrsLQ

Emmy1987 said:


> I've told a couple of friends who knew we were TTC. Other than that we will wait until we've had our first scan.
> 
> MrsLQ is that a fluffy bum in your pic I see?

Emmy yes it is a fluffy bum, but alas we no longer cloth bum : /
Zachary had constant nappy rash, but was much worse in cloth...I still have the nappies hope to try again with this baby. Hubby wasn't keen which made it harder. I do hope I may get to try them again with Zachary. How long have you cloth bummed??? 

Any ladies on here got ideas about cloth bumming????


----------



## MrsLQ

Emmy, do you baby wear too?


----------



## MadamRose

AnakeRose 5lbs wow well done you, can you share some of that weight loss luck please, i was meant to be going on a diet after Christmas, don't think i can don't that :dohh:

Pink Petals you are not paranoid its normal, most symptoms are caused by pregnancy hormones they often don't get really high until the 6th week so many women don't get many symptoms til then. Some women's bodies change well to the slow changing hcg and this stops them getting many symptoms at all 

You lucky ladies i would happily swap my boobs atm :haha: 

Kylarsmom we told one of my DH's sisters, but only because she is 30 weeks pregnant and told us as soon as she found out, and dh's cousin as we may need her to have Chloe why we at appointments ect. MIL guessed :dohh: others than that a few ladies i know on here in real life as well and that's it for now. We will wait til 12 weeks to be safe. However we are considering telling my mum because of dh's mum guessing. 

I cloth bumed for around a year with chloe, and then stopped just recently when she started nursery as i started uni. We will cloth bum this baby too probably but not right from birth, i like newborns in normal nappies.

Have any of you ladies had cramps close to or worse then normal af cramps, my af cramps are normally awful and my cramps atm are worse, i keep worrying i will go to the bathroom and see blood. However this morning i feel hungry but i feel to sick at the though of any of my breakfast options :dohh:


----------



## MrsLQ

Don't mean to sound patronising, but for those who might not know what babywearing is, here is a picture



you can do lots of different carries and even breastfeed in them, I think they are amazeballs. Although I know they are not for everyone


----------



## babydevil1989

We have told no one! 

Literally only.me and OH know although he would quite happily tell the world! Were waiting til 12 weeks! X


----------



## MrsLQ

I am not cramping, but keep getting a feeling of pressure or like someone has blown a balloon up inside me.


----------



## plutosblue

My mum told me before I knew :haha: DH told his mum but they are the only ones who know. With DD we told everyone straight away but I want to keep this one to.ourselves for a bit. 

I plan to babywear with this one :flower: I didn't with my daughter and wish I had as I really think it would have helped her colic. I'm a bit of a hippy mumma anyway, I'm still breastfeeding/cosleeping. Not a choice I would have made beforehand but well, when it comes down to it you really just go with what works and I wouldn't have it any other way now. I love snuggles!


----------



## MadamRose

plutosblue i want to baby wear this time too. and deffo breastfed i loved breast feeding my daughter i loved the bond it gave us


----------



## Emmy1987

I've been FT cloth bumming for a year and part time since Daisy was about 6 weeks old. I wore her a lot as a newborn as we were packing to move, I was BF-ing her in the sling as I collapsed furniture in the house lol at 5 weeks old. Unfortunately the stress took hold and I ended up giving up combi feeding at 4 months :( we EBF for a week until we had to drive around the country to look for houses and I just didn't have time. Next time I will!! We don't carry any more, she doesn't like it now that she can walk, so we just let her walk then pop her in the stroller. 


Already looking at newborn fluff even though OH isn't keen on cloth for the early days :(

Still feeling really crampy but got another bfp this morning so I'm starting to believe its real and not a fluke!


----------



## MadamRose

Don't worry emmy my cramping is worse than af cramping its horrible, but i'm guessing baby is nestling nice and deep or that my uterus is slowly stretching ready for the big baby it will hold


----------



## plutosblue

Don't worry about cramping, I'm more worried I'm not having any :rofl: 

I was going to cloth bum last time but I barely keep on top of the washing as it is! :rofl:


----------



## babydevil1989

I have major cramps today! So much so i keep running to the loo just to check! 

I dont remember this from my MC so hoping its a great sign! X


----------



## MadamRose

that's what i keep doing babydevil and worrying until i see its just normal cm there :haha:


----------



## Brightstarshi

Hi all :)

happy new year.

I woke this morning with:

* heartburn
* nausea
* aching legs
* slight cramping

but I don't mind :)

how you feeling today?


----------



## MadamRose

Brightstarshi :welcome: you seem to have quite a lot all at once poor you.

Do you have a round edd for front page?

I woke up feeling hungry but too sick to eat :dohh: 

Our babies are due this year :happydance:


----------



## Scholesy

I'm the same with the af type cramps, I also had a teeny bit of pale brown CM 3 days ago which freaked me out! But I'm on progesterone pessaries and I was warned that they irritate the cervix and can cause spotting - thankfully I've only had that tiny bit and nothing since. I'm feeling quite a few symptoms (nausea on empty stomach, cramps, achey back, sore BBs) but again, a lot of these are probably due to the progesterone support I'm on. I would love to snuggle up with my hot water bottle but have been advised against this - apparently too much heat is bad for the uterus/bean.

We've told our immediate family and my work colleagues know too (we're a close knit department and they all knew we were going through IVF as I needed help getting lessons covered for all my scans during stims). Not sure how many people we would have told if we hadn't been doing IVF; it's worrying me how many people will end up knowing if things go wrong! :shrug:


----------



## MadamRose

Scholesy a warm but not hot bath has been working wonders for my cramps and as long as its warm not hot not dangerous for bean :D 
And brown is old blood so it isn't worry hunni especially if its only spotting 

I think in your sistuation it's hard for people not to know. Try and think positive hunni :hugs:


----------



## Scholesy

Ooooh thanks mummytochloe, I'll try a warm bath today :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpbananas

MrsLQ said:


> Don't mean to sound patronising, but for those who might not know what babywearing is, here is a picture
> 
> View attachment 541337
> 
> 
> you can do lots of different carries and even breastfeed in them, I think they are amazeballs. Although I know they are not for everyone

I did baby wearing with first son, love it!!! I have 3 slings


----------



## MadamRose

MrsLQ said:


> Don't mean to sound patronising, but for those who might not know what babywearing is, here is a picture
> 
> View attachment 541337
> 
> 
> you can do lots of different carries and even breastfeed in them, I think they are amazeballs. Although I know they are not for everyone

dunno how i missed this post that looks so cool are they easy to use?


----------



## Bumpbananas

plutosblue said:


> My mum told me before I knew :haha: DH told his mum but they are the only ones who know. With DD we told everyone straight away but I want to keep this one to.ourselves for a bit.
> 
> I plan to babywear with this one :flower: I didn't with my daughter and wish I had as I really think it would have helped her colic. I'm a bit of a hippy mumma anyway, I'm still breastfeeding/cosleeping. Not a choice I would have made beforehand but well, when it comes down to it you really just go with what works and I wouldn't have it any other way now. I love snuggles!

I did co sleeping too and breasted til my son Woz 2. Wat a coincidence nobody else I know did this I felt a little different but never once thought they or I was wrong we each have our own ways


----------



## Bumpbananas

Mum to chloe my cramps have been worse than af ones, died down a bit now. I know I keep thinking I will see spotting. I feel bad too as drank a bit before I knew i was pregnant and thought i was out as had just been referred to fertility clinic and then for some stupid reason last night i had a spoonful of brandy cream with my pudding, I feel guilty and regretting it now... !!!


----------



## MadamRose

Bumpbananas said:


> Mum to chloe my cramps have been worse than af ones, died down a bit now. I know I keep thinking I will see spotting. I feel bad too as drank a bit before I knew i was pregnant and thought i was out as had just been referred to fertility clinic and then for some stupid reason last night i had a spoonful of brandy cream with my pudding, I feel guilty and regretting it now... !!!

thank you.

they seem to be getting worse i'm trying to stay calm right now and not panic.

Don't worry about the drink i got married when pregnant with dd and had a small glass of champagne


----------



## plutosblue

Don't worry when I was pg with DD I had no clue, went out for lunch and was bought a drink, I ended up asleep in the back of the car it was so strong but my daughter is fine! Someone told me at that early stage it won't get "passed" on anyway to bubs! :hugs:


----------



## MrsLQ

BB I have parented both my boys differently to suit their needs. I BF my first for 6 months and weaned him at 3 months (bowel issues), never wore him and never cloth bummed. I did co sleep. With Z I bf for 6 weeks then moved onto formula (he had a reaction to blood in my milk), cloth bummed and baby wore, don't co sleep as he doesn't like it. I think it is each to their own. As long as you know what the facts are and are doing what's best for your baby then go for it. ; )


----------



## Emmy1987

I hope to co sleep with this one, trying to get DD to sleep in that damn Moses basket kept me up half the night!! No nausea today, been out for a walk this morning through some countryside for fresh air, was lovely and I got some nice pictures! Just finished a fry up and now LO is asleep gonna paint the living room! Don't feel overly pregnant yet!


----------



## babydevil1989

Wow sitting on the sofa before heading to work and im almost asleep!! Whoops!!

Id like to do cloth but i have no clue where to start!!


----------



## MrsLQ

PM me and I will let you know what I know xx


----------



## MadamRose

My cramps got worse I and curling in on myself with some then shoulder pain started episode isn't open but because of symptoms they assessing me on gynocological ward on was to hospital now :(


----------



## MrsLQ

are you at hospital now? Keep us updated and lots of hugs xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Be there in next 5 will try and keep you updated I so scared because of history :cry:


----------



## Emmy1987

Good luck, will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## MrsLQ

Thinking of you and your pumpkin xxx


----------



## plutosblue

Oh no thinking of you hun x x x :hugs:


----------



## Scholesy

Thinking of you, hope everything is ok xx


----------



## momto3kiddies

Hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Thinking of you MTC!! Good luck!


----------



## babymad90

i every 1 am a bit worried as i have no symptoms at all am abt 4 or 5 weeks shouldnt i have some


----------



## AnakeRose

mummytochloe said:


> AnakeRose 5lbs wow well done you, can you share some of that weight loss luck please, i was meant to be going on a diet after Christmas, don't think i can don't that :dohh:

All I've been doing is eating small snack sized meals every few hours whenever I get hungry and eating a LOT of veggies and watching bad fat and salt intake.


----------



## AnakeRose

OMG! Thinking of you girl! Stay in there baby!


----------



## MadamRose

Been seen by a nurse been waiting 2 hours to see doc and still nothing. Nurse said they doubt they can scan tonight because of bank holiday but doc will decide if I need to stay in or anything 

Thanks for thoyghts ladies, trying to be positive as no bleeding but longer it takes worse I getting


----------



## AnakeRose

mummytochloe said:


> Been seen by a nurse been waiting 2 hours to see doc and still nothing. Nurse said they doubt they can scan tonight because of bank holiday but doc will decide if I need to stay in or anything
> 
> Thanks for thoyghts ladies, trying to be positive as no bleeding but longer it takes worse I getting

Typical hospitals :( I waited 7 hours with my back in November. FX that everything is OK for you. I'd think that a pregnant woman with bad stomach cramping would be considered an emergency!!


----------



## Scholesy

mummytochloe said:


> Been seen by a nurse been waiting 2 hours to see doc and still nothing. Nurse said they doubt they can scan tonight because of bank holiday but doc will decide if I need to stay in or anything
> 
> Thanks for thoyghts ladies, trying to be positive as no bleeding but longer it takes worse I getting

Hope you get some answers soon! UK hospitals are rubbish for scans if its not a working day - I was admitted in agony a couple of years back with a ruptured ovarian cyst. Went in on Friday night, had to wait until Monday morning for a scan because of the weekend - ridiculous! 

No bleeding is good news though, keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## babydevil1989

Hope ur ok xx


----------



## Aiden187

Hope your ok hun, prayers your way.


----------



## bakeranm99

Hi. According to my last AF, my due date should be about 9/11/12. 

I am already so nervous, as the last time I found out I was pregnant, I only got to know for 2 days and it ended up being a chemical, showing up the day after my AF was expected. I cried when I found out and said "Please God let me keep this one!".

My early symptoms were slooowww digestion, nausea, crampy, implantation bleeding, and fatigue. I also had a crazy reaction to a few glasses of wine, my body literally tried to rid my body of all the toxins within 3 hours of those few glasses (despite the negative test I had taken that morning). 

I am hopeful though because the implantation bleeding was similar to the first time I was pregnant (when I carried until 14 weeks). I hope it stays!!! 

Congrats to all you ladies! :) :hugs:


----------



## Aiden187

I think you mean 9/11/13 congrats girl,hope iys your sticky bean.


----------



## nico82

MrsLQ said:


> BB I have parented both my boys differently to suit their needs. I BF my first for 6 months and weaned him at 3 months (bowel issues), never wore him and never cloth bummed. I did co sleep. With Z I bf for 6 weeks then moved onto formula (he had a reaction to blood in my milk), cloth bummed and baby wore, don't co sleep as he doesn't like it. I think it is each to their own. As long as you know what the facts are and are doing what's best for your baby then go for it. ; )

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :happydance:
I know im late saying it, but have been offline a couple of days! So happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Being admited over night, had speculum to swab to see if its infection causing pain. But at the moment they putting me down query eptopic, however been told they get women eoth similar symptoms quite often and bot always eptopic just trying to stay positive. Scan around 9.20 tomorrow morning


----------



## bakeranm99

Aiden187 said:


> I think you mean 9/11/13 congrats girl,hope iys your sticky bean.

yes, 9/11/13! It takes me about a month to start writing the correct year haha.


----------



## plutosblue

Thinkin of you hun, hops its nothing and bean is just getting snuggly! :hugs:


----------



## Aiden187

Has anyone had cramping, im do scared me period was due today and I hace cramping, is this normal?


----------



## bakeranm99

Aiden187 said:


> Has anyone had cramping, im do scared me period was due today and I hace cramping, is this normal?

My 1st pregnancy went to 14 weeks, and I cramped for most of the weeks. They told me it was growing pains and making room for baby. I was told anything that Tylenol doesn't take care of is a little bit more serious and to call.


----------



## Aiden187

Im sorry hun,and im just paranoid but ill calm down.


----------



## Scholesy

mummytochloe said:


> Being admited over night, had speculum to swab to see if its infection causing pain. But at the moment they putting me down query eptopic, however been told they get women eoth similar symptoms quite often and bot always eptopic just trying to stay positive. Scan around 9.20 tomorrow morning

Hopefully it's not ectopic and is just severe implantation cramps, good luck for scan tomorrow - thinking of you...


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Hi I am a mom to 7 boys and surprised to find out we are expecting #8. (first 4 are with an ex husband and the last ones are with my current husband. I got my tubes tied in 2003 after #4 and untied in 2008 to have #5,6 and 7.. We are torn between what we want to do. Baby is due September 13, 2013. We also found out on our Wedding Anniversary, 6th year anniversary. We are hoping if things go right that we will have a girl. We were also in bad standing DH and I and were about to separate, found out we were pregnant late the evening of our anniversary and things changed. 

Here are my recent tests, no denying it. I am not testing no more. 
First test is dec 30, Second two tests are Dec 31 
 



Attached Files:







2012-12-30_22-52-02_272.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 2









2012-12-31_09-33-29_307-1.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 3









2012-12-31_22-35-48_297.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MoodasMomma

I hope I can make it on this list!!! Will know in a few weeks!


----------



## lana2222

I think I'm due around the 9th of September going from my last AF. I only just got my BFP yesterday. I don't think I still believe it yet.


----------



## MrsLQ

MTC I hope it's not an eptopic honey, please keep us updated. How's the pain what medicine have they given you?


----------



## MadamRose

Mrslq will keep you all updated nothing else to do but be on here and sleep atm.

The pain is better with meds but still there, mess made Me feel even more nauseas though. 

Anyone had scan in 5th week ever if so what did you see


----------



## Aiden187

This was my first baby scan with my son.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2013-01-01-15-04-32.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MadamRose

How many weeks was that hun?


----------



## Aiden187

5 weeks and 3 days , you can see the yolk sack and an itty bitty embryo.


----------



## MadamRose

Wonderful thanks hun I 5+2 tomorrow so hopefully i will see something similar on cotrect place


----------



## Emmy1987

:hugs: MTC I hope the scan goes well tomorrow!


----------



## babydevil1989

I had a 5 week scan in my last pregnancy - they saw everything apart from a heartbeat but i went back the next week and it did have a heartbeat just so your aware :)


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks ladies and yes babydevil I had idea I.wouldn't see hb. Just hoping they let me keep 7 week scan so I can know the hb has started x


----------



## nico82

Can you please add me :happydance:
First baby due 4 September :hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

MTC, good luck tomorrow! I had an ectopic pregnancy and my first sign was some brownish/purplish spotting so no blood is a good thing I think! I also had pain that was very clearly one sided. Sending thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## Mum2Micah

So sorry MTC that you're going through this! with my ectopic last time, my pain was so severe it shot down my leg and I couldn't walk. They say the pain may be caused by the corpeus cyst, so lets hope that's the case for you. 

I went to hospital 2 nights ago with a bit of aches and pains in the same spot as my last ectopic..i have a scan today at 4 weeks and 5 days.
Let's hope we both see something positive on the scans xx


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks ladies I should know in 12 hours max even if they running late 
I am so nervous just had more pain meds so going to try and sleep for a while to stop me worrying x


----------



## Gwenylovey

Good luck today Mumtomicah!! Sending positive vibes ou way!


----------



## MadamRose

Mumtomicah good luck with your scan also x


----------



## Mum2Micah

Thanks ladies. A nervous wreck..can't cope with another EP or loss. I am starting to get bouts of nausea in the evening so hopefully that's a good sign :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Good luck on your scans ladies


----------



## AnakeRose

Yes please keep us posted! FX for you ladies :) :hugs:


----------



## bakeranm99

Aiden187 said:


> Im sorry hun,and im just paranoid but ill calm down.

I hope it's nothing but growing pains! :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi gals! I'm here to join the thread too! I got my BFP yesterday at 12dpo which should make my due date from the online calculator at September 9th. 

So, 2011 Christmas eve I found out I was pregnant with my first, unplanned. I was super excited, but ended up with a miscarriage or chemical pregnancy just a couple weeks later. Since February 2012, we have been trying again with no luck. I saw my GP a few weeks ago for my annual exam and she referred me to an OB/GYN for an appointment 1/10 for testing and probably Clomid RX. This past month we used OPK for the first time the Clear blue smiley and yesterday I got my BFP, on New Years Eve. I am excited but terrified something will happen again.

Yesterday I had lower back pains, pressure on my hips, some cramping and super sore and swollen boobs. Also had darker aureolas with bumps on them. Today, just a little sore boobs and that's all. I called my GP first thing yesterday AM and I have an appointment for tomorrow afternoon. I just hope everything is ok and this time I get to see my HCG levels rising rather than going down.

Sorry this is so long. Congratulations to all the September mom's to be!!!


----------



## MrsLQ

Fingers crossed everything will be ok. I have had 4 miscarriages so can understand how nervous you are. I have taken 10+ tests and just did another and will do one when I wake up to try and see if the line gets darker. Hubby thinks I am crazy but it puts my mind at rest!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Mrs LQ - I know what you mean I keep testing too just to see if the line gets darker, so far staying pretty light. Sorry about your losses, FX this one sticks for you!


----------



## Jesmia

Hi everyone, please may I be added to this group?
I found out on Dec 30th that I'm pregnant, I did 2 tests and got 2 very dark lines straight away! According to my LMP date i'm due Sept 1st.

I have an 8yo daughter already, and this will be me and my husbands first together.
I'm a bit nervous as I haven't lived in the US for too long and things are a lot different, not really sure how things are done here with the doctors visits etc, but I'm sure I will figure that all out soon!


----------



## Aiden187

I got my bfp so early 7 dpo is why I was so afraid, cramping stopped, and girls they will get darker mine did by the next day at 8dpo
 



Attached Files:







2012-12-26 21.47.38.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3









20121229_111256.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 2









2012-12-27 00.48.00.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## stargazer01

Jesmia said:


> Hi everyone, please may I be added to this group?
> I found out on Dec 30th that I'm pregnant, I did 2 tests and got 2 very dark lines straight away! According to my LMP date i'm due Sept 1st.
> 
> I have an 8yo daughter already, and this will be me and my husbands first together.
> I'm a bit nervous as I haven't lived in the US for too long and things are a lot different, not really sure how things are done here with the doctors visits etc, but I'm sure I will figure that all out soon!

Congratulations!! :D


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks Aiden, I'm sure it will get darker, just didn't today. I am also nervous because I am 37, so a little older than most expecting moms.

Jesmia - Congrats!!!


----------



## Aiden187

My Aunt had a perfectly healthy 8 pounder and she is 42, prayers and hope this is sticky baby.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Congrats and welcome hopethisyear and Jesmia!


----------



## MadamRose

Welcome all new ladies :wave:
Up at 5am feeling sick with worry and unable to sleep


----------



## Hopethisyear

mummytochloe said:


> Welcome all new ladies :wave:
> Up at 5am feeling sick with worry and unable to sleep

That was me last night from 2-5AM, then up for work at 6. Hope you get some rest!!! I'm exhausted not to mention super stressed as I took another test this afternoon and it came back negative after the two positive yesterday.


----------



## bakeranm99

MrsLQ said:


> Fingers crossed everything will be ok. I have had 4 miscarriages so can understand how nervous you are. I have taken 10+ tests and just did another and will do one when I wake up to try and see if the line gets darker. Hubby thinks I am crazy but it puts my mind at rest!

I do the exact same thing! My husband hollers at me for spending so much money on pregnancy tests, but I just want to see 2 thick dark pink lines. (It has been getting darker, but I am only 3.6weeks right now). I did get a positive digital, but I just want to check my HCG, and know it's going up correctly! I wish they had a home test for that!


----------



## MadamRose

My scan is booked in exactly 4 hours let's hope baby is in.the right place and its something else causing the pain


----------



## Aiden187

Good luck kn your scan hun I hope everything is ok with you and baby.


----------



## Mum2Micah

Good luck MTC. I had my scan today and the lady was not very helpful. She wouldn't even give me an internal. She said she wasn't really going to bother looking for much since my hormones weren't over 1000 yet. So I have no answers and have to wait... I thought I saw a little sac in my uterus but she wouldn't tell me either way..


----------



## MadamRose

sorry your scan lady was so unhelpful Mum2Micah. 

On the notes of Bloods the hospital had my ones from monday when I got here yesterday and there were 1400+ I think they are going to do them again today as well, but I'm not sure if the will or not if scan is ok


----------



## bakeranm99

How do you get in for scans so early!? Are there any ways to convince them to give you an appointment? I would love to know if my HCG is going up appropriately... 

My doctor won't even see me until 8 weeks. :( Despite the fact that I had a late, 2nd trimester m/c and a chemical pregnancy in 1 year.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Good luck with your scan tomorrow!


----------



## MadamRose

bakeranm99 said:


> How do you get in for scans so early!? Are there any ways to convince them to give you an appointment? I would love to know if my HCG is going up appropriately...
> 
> My doctor won't even see me until 8 weeks. :( Despite the fact that I had a late, 2nd trimester m/c and a chemical pregnancy in 1 year.

8weeks is about normal for someone who had a miscarriage they do it then as you should definitely see baby and heartbeat. My earky one due to mmc should be been 7.

I only get on today as was admitted to hospital yesterday query eptopic pregnancy x


----------



## kel3639

So your scan is tomorrow?


----------



## MadamRose

For me its now today in 3 hours. X


----------



## bakeranm99

mummytochloe said:


> For me its now today in 3 hours. X

I see. I hope your scan goes okay!


----------



## MadamRose

Currently beeing sick whenever I try to eat or drink :(


----------



## Mum2Micah

hmmm not nice MTC.. Maybe you have a virus or something??


----------



## MadamRose

I thinks its the pain mess they gave me. Then I waited once feeling sick rathervthan asking for anti sickness so I just threw anti sickness back.up. 

Can't even stomach water not good when i need a full bladder


----------



## MrsLQ

MTC - Big hugs thinking of you x


----------



## JLMC

MTC hope it all goes well hun FX & let us know xx


----------



## MadamRose

I managed to get up and have shower only 1 and half hours ish to go. I'm wondering if im throwing up liquds because my stomach is so empty due to not having eaten since 7 or 8 last night


----------



## MrsLQ

I guess it could be that...Hope the vomiting stops x


----------



## sugarpuff

My tests have now gone negative, I think I'm losing the baby, I can't stop crying. Two years ttc only to end after a few weeks :cry:

I should probably be taken off the date list


----------



## MadamRose

Hugs sugar, I would try and contact doctors and get Bloods done x


----------



## MadamRose

They now decided I nil by mouth until after my scan anyway. Around an hour I'm so nervous


----------



## MrsLQ

Sugar puff....could your pee to diluted?? what tests are you using???


----------



## MrsLQ

MTC....hope this hour goes fast...how is your pain?


----------



## MadamRose

Better than it has been actually just declined pain killers so I hoping that may be positive sign.


----------



## MrsLQ

mummytochloe said:


> Better than it has been actually just declined pain killers so I hoping that may be positive sign.

fx'd my darling xxx


----------



## plutosblue

Good luck today hun x


----------



## nico82

Reading all the posts of how many times people have re-tested makes me nervous :dohh:

First test done on 31/12/12 was :bfp: and second one done on 02/01/13 which was also :bfp: and dark :baby::baby:

Estimated due date of September 04, 2012 which is funny because it calculated my conception date as the ONLY time I BD'd so was so accurate :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MrsLQ

wow, they are dark. I have tested multiple times a day, lol with various brands hahhaa


----------



## nico82

MrsLQ said:


> wow, they are dark. I have tested multiple times a day, lol with various brands hahhaa

I just realised I keep getting my YEARS mixed up and incorrect :dohh::dohh:
Baby brain already?? :rofl: awww bless not blaming the :baby:

I meant due Sept 04, 2013 :rofl:

I have one more test to use, might wait a week then use it :rofl: going to try and book my first GP visit for this Saturday. Its awkward for me because I can only go to the doctors on weekends as I travel an hour each morning and night to get to work, by the time I get home they are all closed, we don't have after hours clinics here, only for emergency :shrug:

How do you get your blood HCG results???? Do you have to call and ask for them or do they call and tell you or do you get them on your second visit to the GP? New to all this...


----------



## babydevil1989

I only tested twice one with a digi then one with conception indicator x


----------



## plutosblue

I've tested 4 times and I have 1 to go :blush:

The first time was with an SD at 10dpo, which was so faint I did a digi 2 days later 1-2, then did another 2 days later on Christmas eve to give to DH as his present :blush: said 2-3, then I was bleeding so was instructed by my GP to take another and then another a week later, both FRER. It stayed dark even after 5 days of bleeding and now waiting to take my last one :blush: 

With DD I tested 5 times because I just didn't believe it, though 3 of those I did on the same day :rofl:


----------



## nico82

plutosblue said:


> I've tested 4 times and I have 1 to go :blush:
> 
> The first time was with an SD at 10dpo, which was so faint I did a digi 2 days later 1-2, then did another 2 days later on Christmas eve to give to DH as his present :blush: said 2-3, then I was bleeding so was instructed by my GP to take another and then another a week later, both FRER. It stayed dark even after 5 days of bleeding and now waiting to take my last one :blush:
> 
> With DD I tested 5 times because I just didn't believe it, though 3 of those I did on the same day :rofl:

3 on the same day :rofl: that's sooo cute!!!!
I know it is so hard to believe it :shrug::happydance:
I think also because its a long 12 weeks to get through and every little thing that you think is going wrong you freak about :nope:

I guess we have to relax and get lots of rest and look after ourselves :hugs:
Hard though when you haven't told people yet and they expect you to do things like lift heavy things, clean with household chemicals :rofl: Just want to say OI im PG I cant do that......but trying to hold out until 12 weeks just in case.


----------



## MadamRose

Sac in uterus nothibg else could be seen yet but doc said that normal for my duration. However baby had bleeding around/near it which could increase my chance of miscarriage. Got to go for my scan on 14th to see if baby grown and has heartbeat. Bloods were actually 1851 Monday, and been done today got to ring up around 1 pm for them.


----------



## MrsLQ

fingers crossed all will be ok....what brilliant news it not eptopic.... if your numbers aee still going up, does that lessen the chance of miscarriage?


----------



## MadamRose

Doc said it would be good news if levels double so I think so. Don't know how I am meant to wait 12 days though


----------



## Scholesy

Welcome and congratulations to nico82, Hopethisyear and Jesmia :flower:

Sugarpuff - I agree with others, could you get some blood tests done? Could just be a dodgy pee stick or weak urine? Really feel for you :hugs:

MTC - so glad your bean is in the right place, hopefully the blood is just there from implantation? :hugs:

As for me, I am still testing every day for peace of mind (only on Internet cheapies so not costing much). The tests are darkening but only by a little bit each day, I'll stop when I get a test line as dark as the control! Will post a picture later...


----------



## MrsLQ

that's crazy, but how exciting you will get to see your sweet pea and its little heart beating *positive thinking and super sticky vibes*


----------



## MadamRose

Here is the scan pic girls, sac on right bleed on the left
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0409 - Copy.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MrsCD

LovesMyLovey said:


> Hey girls!~ Great news today!!
> 
> I went and got a job today! With benefits! yay! The lady was so impressed with my resume and interview she hired me on the spot! WOOT!

Congrats that's really good :)


----------



## MrsCD

Told my little man he's going to be a big brother and he can't wait! But he doesn't want a sister as he wants a little brother lol the Dh is also hoping for a boy too I guess I'm the only one team pink!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Thanks girls! :) It's so hard to keep up in here! Theres so many of us! 

I have a question. Has anyone tested positive and not had an appt scheduled till 10 weeks? My first appt isn't until Jan 28. They didn't ask for me to come in and do bloods or anything. So now I'm just a waiting duck. I've had 9 positive home tests.. but thats it. And I'm DYING for more information! I can go in at anytime and request blood work. But I see that some have already had scans done etc. When I set my appt, I asked if they were going to do an ultrasound and they said no, it was just going to be a heartbeat dopplar.. 
I'm just a little bummed. Now I know why women say they feel pregnant forever! It's already been 10 days since we found out.. and I havent' gotten any more exciting news to go with it .. :coffee: what the heck..


----------



## MadamRose

LovesMyLovey said:


> Thanks girls! :) It's so hard to keep up in here! Theres so many of us!
> 
> I have a question. Has anyone tested positive and not had an appt scheduled till 10 weeks? My first appt isn't until Jan 28. They didn't ask for me to come in and do bloods or anything. So now I'm just a waiting duck. I've had 9 positive home tests.. but thats it. And I'm DYING for more information! I can go in at anytime and request blood work. But I see that some have already had scans done etc. When I set my appt, I asked if they were going to do an ultrasound and they said no, it was just going to be a heartbeat dopplar..
> I'm just a little bummed. Now I know why women say they feel pregnant forever! It's already been 10 days since we found out.. and I havent' gotten any more exciting news to go with it .. :coffee: what the heck..

I shouldn't have had appointment until 8, i wouldn't even have had doppler at that just bloods. I only got a scan as emergency this morning as i was query eptopic last night, unless they have reason you often don't need seeing early and wont get scan til around 12 weeks


----------



## MrsLQ

From what I remember you go see GP (mines tomorrow) they do a test at the surgery (not all do this) the they referr you to see your midwife normally a few weeks later, you normally fill out a billion forms and sometimes have bloos done. Then about 12 weeks you go for a dating scan. 

I may be wrong,but that's it's... People having betas checked and early scans are generally based on poor history with pg. I have had 4 miscarriages and wasn't offered beta or anything with my last one, which ended up being my little boy. 

Does everyone know their blood type if you are rhesus negative you have to have an extra appointment at 20 something weeks : )


----------



## Scholesy

I'm only having betas and early scans because we finally conceived through IVF (ICSI) under the NHS. Once I get to 8 weeks then I'll be discharged from assisted conception to midwife and won't get any 'extras' so to speak :winkwink:


----------



## MadamRose

I been looking a few things up and apparently what i have may be called a subchoronic hemorrhage, and apparently they are quite common. It's thought maybe they form at conception and often are just reabsorbed or cause a little bleed. And docs just say the mc thing because of how early most women are who have them.

I am really hoping this is the case

Also bloods are not back got to try at 3pm.

Will go through and try and find all the new ladies soon :thumbup:

And i been feeling sick since before i left hospital, though it was the meds, finally decided to try a slice of toast as was also hungry and the sickness reduced. i am wondering if it was not just tablets but also morning sickness making me feel ill.


----------



## Gwenylovey

MTC, so relieved that your little sweetpea is in the right place!! Are you feeling any better? Do they know why you were in so much pain?


----------



## MadamRose

Gwenylovey said:


> MTC, so relieved that your little sweetpea is in the right place!! Are you feeling any better? Do they know why you were in so much pain?

Never got told why i may be in pain, it's reduced today so no idea really, unless it has to do with the hemorrhage


----------



## LovesMyLovey

oh wow that must have been scary for you! I'm relieved to hear everything is as it should be and the pain is decreased. FX'd it stays that way too! 

Good to know about the scans. 

I'm having slight nausea this morning as well. I don't like this feeling. I'm not throwing up.. but i feel a little spinny.. I need to eat something I think. I woke up and got hubs out the door with his breakfast, lunch, and coffee and forgot about making myself some breakfast. 

WATER... MUST HAVE WATER!! 

Well, I'm just waiting for my new job to call me with my start day. I was doing home healthcare and my client informed me on the 31st that she wasn't able to pay for the services anymore, so starting the next day I wouldn't have a job. :( So I had to get out and find one.. and the one I did find.. had benefits! It's not doing what I'm used to, but I'll take a vacation of taking care of other people... :) And it's a desk job, so I don't have to worry about lifting people etc. I'm so excited.. I'm just waiting for them to call though.. (checks watch) It's 7:52am here.. :coffee: nothing else to do till they call but :laundry: & :dishes:


----------



## plutosblue

So glad sac is in the right place hun! That's great news, sorry to hear about the bleed but if its a sub hem most pregnancies carry on as normal :thumbup: 

Been a busy bee today... Took down our decorations, did the shopping, made lunch and tidied/hoovered the lounge. Knackered! :sleep:


----------



## MadamRose

bakeranm99 welcome hope this is a sticky bean for you 

mommy2lilmen welcome to the group you really will have your hands full 

lana2222 welcome congratulations on your pregnancy 

welcome nico82

Hopethisyear welcome hope this is a sticky bean for you and sounds like you have some lovely symptoms

Jesmia welcome to the group 

i think everyone should be on the front page, let me know if i forgot anyone


----------



## Bumpbananas

Mum2Micah said:


> Good luck MTC. I had my scan today and the lady was not very helpful. She wouldn't even give me an internal. She said she wasn't really going to bother looking for much since my hormones weren't over 1000 yet. So I have no answers and have to wait... I thought I saw a little sac in my uterus but she wouldn't tell me either way..

Sorry you got little help, rubbish for u to go thru all of that without having much back from them, :hugs:


----------



## Bumpbananas

mummytochloe said:


> Sac in uterus nothibg else could be seen yet but doc said that normal for my duration. However baby had bleeding around/near it which could increase my chance of miscarriage. Got to go for my scan on 14th to see if baby grown and has heartbeat. Bloods were actually 1851 Monday, and been done today got to ring up around 1 pm for them.

Just seen this MTC big hugs to u good sign they saw sac xx :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Rang up again and actually hcg levels not back today, however the doctor said the report that is back says they are definitely going up :D


----------



## plutosblue

Fab news! :thumbup:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes doc said from what he could read everything baby pregnancy is normal. So i guessing the hcg's mean a lot at this stage :D


----------



## Bumpbananas

Yay! X


----------



## Bumpbananas

Sugar sorry to hear crappy test hope it was a dud and that u get to see dr ASAP fx for u xx


----------



## Scholesy

Here are my pee sticks so far from 9dp3dt (12dpo) to 16dp3dt (19dpo). I was hoping they would be darker by now but I guess as long as they keep darkening that's the main thing. I've been getting darker lines on proper mid-stream tests though :blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MadamRose

Scholesy said:


> Here are my pee sticks so far from 9dp3dt (12dpo) to 16dp3dt (19dpo). I was hoping they would be darker by now but I guess as long as they keep darkening that's the main thing. I've been getting darker lines on proper mid-stream tests though :blush:

Lovely tests at some point they may stop getting darker and just stay about the same soon


----------



## Bumpbananas

Looking good scholesy mine werent that dark but only did 2 at weekend. r u gonna keep testing?


----------



## Gwenylovey

MTC, great news!! That must be such a relief to hear that all looks normal :happydance:

Scholesy, your tests look great to me and and are definitely getting darker which is the most important thing. I've seen from some others who have done the same with ICs that they tend to take awhile to really darken up.


----------



## plutosblue

Fab lines! Ahhh I love a bit of line porn :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Ok why do people have to confuse me and say things about twins, and it could be that i am miscarrying a twin :cry:


----------



## Gwenylovey

plutosblue said:


> Fab lines! Ahhh I love a bit of line porn :haha:

:rofl: Haha, I love this


----------



## plutosblue

Did the doc say that to you mtc? 

Bleeds cause all sorts of suspicion, someone on bnb mentioned the same thing to me when I had my bleed. Honestly its probably just one of those things x


----------



## MadamRose

plutosblue said:


> Did the doc say that to you mtc?
> 
> Bleeds cause all sorts of suspicion, someone on bnb mentioned the same thing to me when I had my bleed. Honestly its probably just one of those things x

No doc just said it was a bleed sonographer called it bruising. It's not on here people have said it could be a twin it was somewhere else


----------



## Scholesy

plutosblue said:


> Fab lines! Ahhh I love a bit of line porn :haha:

This actually made me LOL :haha: 
I've still got 9 tests left so I'll probably keep testing until they're all gone! After years of seeing nothing but BFN it's nice to keep seeing 2 lines pop up (sad I know)!

MTC - I'm not sure why people would say that? I would think the sonographer/doctor would have mentioned it if it were possibly a vanishing twin? Plus I think HCG levels go down and then back up when that happens? Hmmm


----------



## MadamRose

Scholesy said:


> plutosblue said:
> 
> 
> Fab lines! Ahhh I love a bit of line porn :haha:
> 
> This actually made me LOL :haha:
> I've still got 9 tests left so I'll probably keep testing until they're all gone! After years of seeing nothing but BFN it's nice to keep seeing 2 lines pop up (sad I know)!
> 
> MTC - I'm not sure why people would say that? I would think the sonographer/doctor would have mentioned it if it were possibly a vanishing twin? Plus I think HCG levels go down and then back up when that happens? HmmmClick to expand...

Yes that's what i hope as i really don't want to have a vanishing twin at same time, people saying it could be what sonogropher said, and others are saying is the sonographer sure it wasn't another baby.

The thing that confuses me is she said the bleed/bruising was around the baby that is next to the baby or it looks next to :wacko:


----------



## plutosblue

^wss.

I know how you feel Scholesy, with DD we were trying just shy of 2 years and I bought every brand of peestick I ever got a bfn on to see it come up bfp. I was like take that you b*stards :rofl:


----------



## plutosblue

MTC I would just ignore the comments. It's not really constructive considering the delicate situation and unless the medical profession had made a comment its speculation. Many ladies have unexplained bleeds, infact a friend of mine is pg with her second and had bleeding/bruising with both her pregnancies. :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

todays was 2982 so not quite doubled but doctor not concerned. He said all is normal. He said however it doesn't confirm i will go on to have normal pregnancy as thing can go wrong at any point in this kind of stage


----------



## AnakeRose

Scholesy said:


> Here are my pee sticks so far from 9dp3dt (12dpo) to 16dp3dt (19dpo). I was hoping they would be darker by now but I guess as long as they keep darkening that's the main thing. I've been getting darker lines on proper mid-stream tests though :blush:

I was never able to get mine to be any darker than your darkest ones (Used the same type). Went and bought a First Response and it was DARK in like 5 seconds :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Just getting caught up on the many pages of posts since I was here last! MTC glad to hear things are looking up. FX for you!


----------



## Kiss08

I'm cautiously excited about my BfaintP this morning. I'm at 12 DPO.  I had an even fainter test two days ago. Plan to test again in another two days (if I can wait that long). 

Based on my last AF, my due date would be September 13th! I'll keep you updated if my line continues to darken on Friday!! :)


----------



## MadamRose

welcome Kiss08


----------



## Pink Petals

MTC, I am glad everything is looking good!

I get to have a scan on Tuesday, to get a more accurate date on my pregnancy. I will be about 6 weeks. Will I see a heart beat?


----------



## MadamRose

If you are 6 weeks there may be a heart beat, there may not. that's why they want me to wait til 7 to be sure x


----------



## Aiden187

Is anyone else having period like cramping?


----------



## Pink Petals

Aiden187 said:


> Is anyone else having period like cramping?

Yes. It comes and goes and feels a little stronger than AF sometimes. It seems to come on stronger when I am also getti nausea.


----------



## Scholesy

Welcome Kiss08, hope those lines keep getting darker.

Aiden187 - I'm also having af type cramps on and off, from what I've read, and what others on here have said, it is completely normal in early pregnancy x


----------



## Bumpbananas

Yes like af and other aches like ligament, stretchy pains, also cramps pains coming from my left ovary. I read something the other day from a website somewhere cant recall where saying u shouldn't pick up ur toddler if they're above a certain weight... Well I've gone totally against this advice oooooops I'm picking up my son like twenty times a day dancing with him etc etc.. I figure if I've been doing it all this time my muscles are used to it anyway.. And when i get a cramp i sit down... Just wondering wat u ladies think bout this???


----------



## MadamRose

Bumpbananas said:


> Yes like af and other aches like ligament, stretchy pains, also cramps pains coming from my left ovary. I read something the other day from a website somewhere cant recall where saying u shouldn't pick up ur toddler if they're above a certain weight... Well I've gone totally against this advice oooooops I'm picking up my son like twenty times a day dancing with him etc etc.. I figure if I've been doing it all this time my muscles are used to it anyway.. And when i get a cramp i sit down... Just wondering wat u ladies think bout this???

We are mums we can't not pick out children up i pick my dd up :thumbup:


----------



## Kylarsmom

mummytochloe said:


> I been looking a few things up and apparently what i have may be called a subchoronic hemorrhage, and apparently they are quite common. It's thought maybe they form at conception and often are just reabsorbed or cause a little bleed. And docs just say the mc thing because of how early most women are who have them.
> 
> I am really hoping this is the case
> 
> Also bloods are not back got to try at 3pm.
> 
> Will go through and try and find all the new ladies soon :thumbup:
> 
> And i been feeling sick since before i left hospital, though it was the meds, finally decided to try a slice of toast as was also hungry and the sickness reduced. i am wondering if it was not just tablets but also morning sickness making me feel ill.



I have a friend that had that and she has a happy healthy 4 month old! :) glad things are looking up for you!!


----------



## MadamRose

arrh i am going crazy already how am i meant to wait 12 days :cry:


----------



## AnakeRose

Aiden187 said:


> Is anyone else having period like cramping?

Yep I'm having that too. It's just your uterus making room :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Had both our families over for supper last night and it came out there's twins on DH's side and this would be the generation they show up. ACK!


----------



## Bumpbananas

mummytochloe said:


> arrh i am going crazy already how am i meant to wait 12 days :cry:

Rubbish!!!! I'd be scratching the walls i don't like waiting for things.:nope:. Hope u find things to keep u positive and occupied. My thoughts r with u mtc :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

I already am scratching the walls was looking at going for a private scan exactly a week today but can't find one that does 6 week scans they all 7 weeks :(


----------



## JLMC

I've just booked into Nottingham Road for a 7week scan - I'm not high risk but I need to know its all okay in there!! Driving me mad haha these days are dragging! I've had really bad cramps today :( and took the Xmas decs down on my own at work which my mum has shouted at me I shouldn't have done ooops! I'm now worried I've done some damage :( how have you lovely ladies been today? MTC these days will be so long for you hun I hope everything is okay for you xxx


----------



## taryen87

Hey ladies, im new here and just got my def positive result on a frer! So excited!!


----------



## Aiden187

I saw a midwife today, got my scan for 7 weeks, and confrimed pregnany and my due date is sep 7, so excited .today went great.


----------



## bakeranm99

Congratulations & Welcome! :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congrats Aiden and Taryen!

So gals, I think I'm out. I lost all symptoms I was having and today there was light pink when I wiped, not a lot, but I just don't feel pregnant like I did on Sunday and Monday. HPT is not getting any darker either, I'm so bummed today.


----------



## Mum2Micah

Hopethisyear said:


> Congrats Aiden and Taryen!
> 
> So gals, I think I'm out. I lost all symptoms I was having and today there was light pink when I wiped, not a lot, but I just don't feel pregnant like I did on Sunday and Monday. HPT is not getting any darker either, I'm so bummed today.

Symptoms come and go hun. I felt more preggo earlier on and now somedays I feel totally normal..just a little more tired.

Maybe go get some bloods, they are more accurate than pregnancy tests as each test may have different dye so the line will be different strengths.

x


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks Mum2Micah, I am going to go this afternoon. Just feel totally bummed today and woke up with a sore throat and stuffy nose which doesn't help anything either. Just feel :sad2:


----------



## JLMC

Yeyy!! Great news Aiden x


----------



## MadamRose

taryen87 Congratulations do you have rough due date?

Aiden187 glad your appointment went well

Hopethisyear don't give up I had bleeding at 5,6 and 7 weeks with dd. Get bloods done and let us know x 

I getting cramps again but they all over and pretty light so guessing they normal


----------



## Emmy1987

Hopethisyear said:


> Thanks Mum2Micah, I am going to go this afternoon. Just feel totally bummed today and woke up with a sore throat and stuffy nose which doesn't help anything either. Just feel :sad2:

:hugs:


----------



## nico82

WOW if you dont manage to log on everyday you have pages and pages to catch up on :rofl:
How is everyone else feeling? I dont feel PG. No morning sickness at all :shrug:
All I am suffering from right now is bad bowels, either loose (which I think might be from the prenatal vitamins) or just a lot of gas :blush: hurting my tummy until I let it out :blush::wacko:

Rang my GP this morning and they were no help. Said werent taking any new patients, so had to try and find someone else, and they are only open 0830-1730 Mon-Fri making it impossible to go to appts unless I take days off work, and I work an hour away from home :dohh::dohh:

So means I am going to have to tell my boss today so I can even go to my first prenatal checkup! :baby:


----------



## Mum2Micah

Hopethisyear said:


> Thanks Mum2Micah, I am going to go this afternoon. Just feel totally bummed today and woke up with a sore throat and stuffy nose which doesn't help anything either. Just feel :sad2:

A sore throat and stuffy nose is sometimes a symptom :) I have a stuffy nose still..something about your immune system has switched to protect bubs so you get a little sick..something like that anyways :)


----------



## MadamRose

nico82 how annoyig on the doctor situation :dohh:


----------



## Mum2Micah

nico82 said:


> WOW if you dont manage to log on everyday you have pages and pages to catch up on :rofl:
> How is everyone else feeling? I dont feel PG. No morning sickness at all :shrug:
> All I am suffering from right now is bad bowels, either loose (which I think might be from the prenatal vitamins) or just a lot of gas :blush: hurting my tummy until I let it out :blush::wacko:
> 
> Rang my GP this morning and they were no help. Said werent taking any new patients, so had to try and find someone else, and they are only open 0830-1730 Mon-Fri making it impossible to go to appts unless I take days off work, and I work an hour away from home :dohh::dohh:
> 
> So means I am going to have to tell my boss today so I can even go to my first prenatal checkup! :baby:


I'm around the same, 5 weeks and I only feel tired. From what I remember from my last pregnancies I didn't start to feel really pregnant until 7 or 8 weeks when the nausea hit.
I also have loose bowels but I think it's better than the latter:blush:

I hope you find a good doctor x


----------



## Bumpbananas

mummytochloe said:


> I already am scratching the walls was looking at going for a private scan exactly a week today but can't find one that does 6 week scans they all 7 weeks :(

Big hugs to u MTC :hugs:


----------



## Bumpbananas

Hopethisyear said:


> Congrats Aiden and Taryen!
> 
> So gals, I think I'm out. I lost all symptoms I was having and today there was light pink when I wiped, not a lot, but I just don't feel pregnant like I did on Sunday and Monday. HPT is not getting any darker either, I'm so bummed today.

Not over yet hope... Can u get dr apt to check? :hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

I'm also not feeling many symptoms other than fatigue and sore bobes. I have the slightest slight feeling of nausea, but it's so mild that I wonder if I'm imagining it. I know MS doesn't always start until later, but I just wish it would come already to reassure me...I know, I know..careful what you wish for :wacko:


----------



## MadamRose

No Gwenylovey I really want full blown ms too


----------



## taryen87

Thanks mummytochloe, im thinking around september 14th!!!



mummytochloe said:


> taryen87 Congratulations do you have rough due date?
> 
> Aiden187 glad your appointment went well
> 
> Hopethisyear don't give up I had bleeding at 5,6 and 7 weeks with dd. Get bloods done and let us know x
> 
> I getting cramps again but they all over and pretty light so guessing they normal


----------



## stargazer01

Gwenylovey said:


> I'm also not feeling many symptoms other than fatigue and sore bobes. I have the slightest slight feeling of nausea, but it's so mild that I wonder if I'm imagining it. I know MS doesn't always start until later, but I just wish it would come already to reassure me...I know, I know..careful what you wish for :wacko:

I feel the same. Wishing for ms just to feel pregnant. :dohh:
I just feel exhausted, but no other symptoms.


----------



## AnakeRose

stargazer01 said:


> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> I'm also not feeling many symptoms other than fatigue and sore bobes. I have the slightest slight feeling of nausea, but it's so mild that I wonder if I'm imagining it. I know MS doesn't always start until later, but I just wish it would come already to reassure me...I know, I know..careful what you wish for :wacko:
> 
> I feel the same. Wishing for ms just to feel pregnant. :dohh:
> I just feel exhausted, but no other symptoms.Click to expand...

I'm exhausted too with mild nausea and light cramping. Getting headaches today.


----------



## nico82

Mum2Micah said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> WOW if you dont manage to log on everyday you have pages and pages to catch up on :rofl:
> How is everyone else feeling? I dont feel PG. No morning sickness at all :shrug:
> All I am suffering from right now is bad bowels, either loose (which I think might be from the prenatal vitamins) or just a lot of gas :blush: hurting my tummy until I let it out :blush::wacko:
> 
> Rang my GP this morning and they were no help. Said werent taking any new patients, so had to try and find someone else, and they are only open 0830-1730 Mon-Fri making it impossible to go to appts unless I take days off work, and I work an hour away from home :dohh::dohh:
> 
> So means I am going to have to tell my boss today so I can even go to my first prenatal checkup! :baby:
> 
> 
> I'm around the same, 5 weeks and I only feel tired. From what I remember from my last pregnancies I didn't start to feel really pregnant until 7 or 8 weeks when the nausea hit.
> I also have loose bowels but I think it's better than the latter:blush:
> 
> I hope you find a good doctor xClick to expand...

Oh gosh so the morning sickness could still hit me full force :haha:
Yes I think loose is better than constipation, just have make sure we drink a lot of fluids. I am tired too but not too bad really, so far been lucky :coffee:


----------



## AnakeRose

nico82 said:


> Oh gosh so the morning sickness could still hit me full force :haha:
> Yes I think loose is better than constipation, just have make sure we drink a lot of fluids. I am tired too but not too bad really, so far been lucky :coffee:

That was the first indicator that I might be pregnant before I got my +. I never get that way. It started on the 20th and I got my BFP on the 28th. I was nearly ready to go to the ER because it was so bad. 

The only food item so far that I'm missing is my morning cup of coffee....I just can't stand the taste right now! :coffee:


----------



## taryen87

I agree with some ppl on here i really dont feel pregnant just sensitive nipples but honestly thats about it!


----------



## AnakeRose

taryen87 said:


> I agree with some ppl on here i really dont feel pregnant just sensitive nipples but honestly thats about it!

Consider yourself lucky :)

I'm only 5 weeks and I feel like death (not that I'm really complaining).


----------



## taryen87

Lol i must say though with my 2 other kids i had no pregnancy sypmtoms till i was about 5 months lol


----------



## Kiss08

I still haven't convinced myself I'm pregnant yet! I was such a symptom spotter during the TWW and now? Nada!


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> I still haven't convinced myself I'm pregnant yet! I was such a symptom spotter during the TWW and now? Nada!

Yeah I've been a total symptom spotter since we started TTC in August. This past month I don't really recall any actual 'symptoms' other than constipation that were out of the ordinary. I just 'knew' something was up. Funny how I didn't understand how women just 'know' until it happened to me.


----------



## lana2222

I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't feel pregnant. I have some light cramping, which makes me worry it's not going to last. I'm not seeing my GP until next Tuesday.


----------



## Mum2Micah

AnakeRose said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> Oh gosh so the morning sickness could still hit me full force :haha:
> Yes I think loose is better than constipation, just have make sure we drink a lot of fluids. I am tired too but not too bad really, so far been lucky :coffee:
> 
> That was the first indicator that I might be pregnant before I got my +. I never get that way. It started on the 20th and I got my BFP on the 28th. I was nearly ready to go to the ER because it was so bad.
> 
> The only food item so far that I'm missing is my morning cup of coffee....I just can't stand the taste right now! :coffee:Click to expand...

Oh I'm with you! Missing my coffee but it started tasting funny before my BFP and that made me think I might be pregnant.


----------



## nico82

My new best friend is Green Tea with Lemon and Ginger :happydance:
I am thinking thats why I am not getting morning sickness, apparently ginger and green tea both help with this :coffee:

Stomach gurgling alot can hear it over my typing :rofl: trying to digest my lunch. Weird thing is I am craving fruit!


----------



## amberjoy

I'm due Sep 8th, 2013! :happydance:


----------



## amberjoy

Hopethisyear said:


> Thanks Mum2Micah, I am going to go this afternoon. Just feel totally bummed today and woke up with a sore throat and stuffy nose which doesn't help anything either. Just feel :sad2:

I woke up with that too. I wouldn't worry about it. I'm sure everything is fine :)


----------



## AnakeRose

nico82 said:


> My new best friend is Green Tea with Lemon and Ginger :happydance:
> I am thinking thats why I am not getting morning sickness, apparently ginger and green tea both help with this :coffee:
> 
> Stomach gurgling alot can hear it over my typing :rofl: trying to digest my lunch. Weird thing is I am craving fruit!

Be careful with green tea though, it has a lot of caffeine.


----------



## bakeranm99

Need some advice! 

I have a sinus infection, and I am extremely paranoid about losing this baby, actually my last chemical pregnancy occured at 4.1 weeks (which will be tomorrow.... :( ). 

I have used nothing but home remedies, like hot water with lemon, honey, paprika, and apple cider vinegar for sore throat, baby chest rub (has no medical ingredients), steam treatments, sleeping propped up, and good ol fashioned rest. Will my baby be hurt by this sinus infection?!? Or is it the drugs that are bad?

On a side note, I am only 4 weeks and already feel nauseated, lightheaded, and not with it all day, I hope some of it is due to the sinus infection. What do you think?


----------



## Aiden187

Baby will b ok hun,I was sick with my little one my first pregnancy, I was just told if I got a fever to go get seen by a dr.


----------



## AnakeRose

bakeranm99 said:


> Need some advice!
> 
> I have a sinus infection, and I am extremely paranoid about losing this baby, actually my last chemical pregnancy occured at 4.1 weeks (which will be tomorrow.... :( ).
> 
> I have used nothing but home remedies, like hot water with lemon, honey, paprika, and apple cider vinegar for sore throat, baby chest rub (has no medical ingredients), steam treatments, sleeping propped up, and good ol fashioned rest. Will my baby be hurt by this sinus infection?!? Or is it the drugs that are bad?
> 
> On a side note, I am only 4 weeks and already feel nauseated, lightheaded, and not with it all day, I hope some of it is due to the sinus infection. What do you think?

A friend of mine who is also pregnant told me that your immune system lowers when you're pregnant and colds can be quite common. If it gets to be really bad (like you're getting yellow or green mucus) talk to your doctor, there may be something they can give you, but I wouldn't count on it. Mine told me Tylenol was all I could take unless it's something really serious like a fever. I have asthma and stopping my inhalers is not an option, so I only take it when I really need it. I think I'm getting a chest cold (lovely).


----------



## nico82

AnakeRose said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> My new best friend is Green Tea with Lemon and Ginger :happydance:
> I am thinking thats why I am not getting morning sickness, apparently ginger and green tea both help with this :coffee:
> 
> Stomach gurgling alot can hear it over my typing :rofl: trying to digest my lunch. Weird thing is I am craving fruit!
> 
> Be careful with green tea though, it has a lot of caffeine.Click to expand...


Oh no! Sometime told me it had no caffeine or hardly any :wacko:
Ok will be removing that from my list. What kind of herbal teas can I have? Does anyone know? Maybe I should just google it :hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

nico82 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> My new best friend is Green Tea with Lemon and Ginger :happydance:
> I am thinking thats why I am not getting morning sickness, apparently ginger and green tea both help with this :coffee:
> 
> Stomach gurgling alot can hear it over my typing :rofl: trying to digest my lunch. Weird thing is I am craving fruit!
> 
> Be careful with green tea though, it has a lot of caffeine.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no! Sometime told me it had no caffeine or hardly any :wacko:
> Ok will be removing that from my list. What kind of herbal teas can I have? Does anyone know? Maybe I should just google it :hugs:Click to expand...

Green, white and black teas all have caffeine unfortunately. 

Here's an article on green tea
https://www.highonhealth.org/how-much-caffeine-is-in-green-tea/ 

Found this one on herbal tea:
https://www.babycenter.ca/x536400/is-it-safe-to-drink-herbal-teas-during-pregnancy


----------



## bakeranm99

Thanks Ladies for the responses. I just worry! :shrug:


----------



## AnakeRose

bakeranm99 said:


> Thanks Ladies for the responses. I just worry! :shrug:

No problem :D I'm learning all of this too :)


----------



## AnakeRose

If any of you ladies play sports, when are you planning to stop? I play Ringette (www.ringette.ca) and I'm hoping to keep playing for a bit. I decided to stop playing before our annual tournament at the end of Feb though just in case.


----------



## Hopethisyear

I went to the Dr. today, I told her I took 4 tests over the last couple of days and they came back positive. She had me do a urine test and she came back and said "I am embarrassed to say, but I tested it twice and both came back negative" NEGATIVE?!?!! She sent me for a blood test, but I won't get the results till tomorrow. I am so frustrated.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hope- oh no how devastating!' I cant imagine! I hope they are wrong when do you get the blood test back!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Sorry just saw you said tomorrow. 
GL

I called my dr today to get a referal to my OB ad they said I have to have take a test at their office first :( but can't get me until Monday? How lame it's not like it takes a whole appt space for me to go pee in a friggin cup.


----------



## nico82

Kylarsmom said:


> Sorry just saw you said tomorrow.
> GL
> 
> I called my dr today to get a referal to my OB ad they said I have to have take a test at their office first :( but can't get me until Monday? How lame it's not like it takes a whole appt space for me to go pee in a friggin cup.

Does it cost for you each time you go to the doctors? It does for us, think thats why they make us go so often a ploy to get more money I say :wacko:


----------



## Hopethisyear

I get the results tomorrow. What's really strange is I went home and tested again with a clearblue digital test like the one in my profile pic and it says positive.


----------



## Aiden187

They must have used a really crapy test hun, I tested unrine in my appointment today it was postive, but I also got a blood one and they called me to let me know it was positive, makes no sense there postive at home but negative at the dr .I hope they are wrong girl.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hopethisyear, so sorry to hear this! Hopefully the blood results will explain what's going on, how confusing! Fingers crossed for you!

As for tea, I drink tea everyday but only white tea now as it only has 1% the caffeine content of coffee. Green tea only has 10% the caffeine of coffee but also inhibits your absorption of folate which is crucial in early pregnancy so I am avoiding it for now just to be safe. My ob did mention that i can have a cup of coffee a day. If you want to naturally decaffeinate your tea then all you have to do is steep it once, throw that liquid out and then resteep it. It's crazy but the vast majority of the caffeine goes out of the leaf with the first steeping. As for herbal teas, there are some to watch out for because they can cause uterine contractions. I don't know which those are but am sure Dr google has a good idea. I know Rooibos tea is considered safe for pregnancy.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congrats Aiden!!!


----------



## Aiden187

Thanks girky, fingers crossed there test were wrong, on the other hand, what are your symptoms?


----------



## Kiss08

I have two questions for the recently pregnant:
1. Are other people experiencing lower back pain? I've heard that could be a mc symptom. Mine just started today.

2. What do people think about downhill snow skiing. I'm living in Utah for one year and want to ski once while I'm out here. I won't see my doctor for another three weeks so I can't ask her right now. Prior to my BFP, we were planning on skiing this weekend. 

FYI - I will be four weeks tomorrow (Thursday)


----------



## LadyL

Hey ladies. I've been trying to keep up, but you all are a chatty bunch!! Can't remember who all said what, but....

I think someone was right about green tea inhibiting the absorption of folate. I do believe that the recommended max amount of caffeine allowed in one day is 200mg. (Which is 4 cans of diet mt dew a day if you're an addict like me!) ha! 

I've also heard that the urine tests at the drs office are not as sensitive as the ones you can do at home. So hopefully, that is all it was and the blood test will help ease your mind. 

So anyone else's boobs not hurting at all?! Mine hurt so bad last time, but I can't remember when they started. But, I did breast feed Jack, so I'm wondering if my "girls" are just already stretched out from that and maybe they won't hurt this time around?


----------



## Kylarsmom

nico82 said:


> Kylarsmom said:
> 
> 
> Sorry just saw you said tomorrow.
> GL
> 
> I called my dr today to get a referal to my OB ad they said I have to have take a test at their office first :( but can't get me until Monday? How lame it's not like it takes a whole appt space for me to go pee in a friggin cup.
> 
> Does it cost for you each time you go to the doctors? It does for us, think thats why they make us go so often a ploy to get more money I say :wacko:Click to expand...

Not for me I have free medical through the military but it's still annoying lol


----------



## bakeranm99

LadyL said:


> Hey ladies. I've been trying to keep up, but you all are a chatty bunch!! Can't remember who all said what, but....
> 
> I think someone was right about green tea inhibiting the absorption of folate. I do believe that the recommended max amount of caffeine allowed in one day is 200mg. (Which is 4 cans of diet mt dew a day if you're an addict like me!) ha!
> 
> I've also heard that the urine tests at the drs office are not as sensitive as the ones you can do at home. So hopefully, that is all it was and the blood test will help ease your mind.
> 
> So anyone else's boobs not hurting at all?! Mine hurt so bad last time, but I can't remember when they started. But, I did breast feed Jack, so I'm wondering if my "girls" are just already stretched out from that and maybe they won't hurt this time around?

Mine hurt like crazy last time, as soon as they started to grow a little. I swear even taking a shower was rough, because of the cold air when you get out! hah. So far nothing yet, but I doubt that will last lol.


----------



## Aiden187

Mine nipples git bigger, is that normal?


----------



## Gwenylovey

Kiss, I think I would avoid downhill skiing myself , but that is just me!


----------



## Kylarsmom

I'm kind of worried bc my boobs AREN'T hurting!!


----------



## Mum2Micah

Ladies my boobs only hurt if I give them a shove to see if they hurt haha. They hurt first pregnancy but not the rest so maybe they are now conditioned :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Kylarsmom said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kylarsmom said:
> 
> 
> Sorry just saw you said tomorrow.
> GL
> 
> I called my dr today to get a referal to my OB ad they said I have to have take a test at their office first :( but can't get me until Monday? How lame it's not like it takes a whole appt space for me to go pee in a friggin cup.
> 
> Does it cost for you each time you go to the doctors? It does for us, think thats why they make us go so often a ploy to get more money I say :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Not for me I have free medical through the military but it's still annoying lolClick to expand...

We don't pay (directly) for medical in Canada, it's a government run.


----------



## Pink Petals

Kiss08 said:


> I have two questions for the recently pregnant:
> 1. Are other people experiencing lower back pain? I've heard that could be a mc symptom. Mine just started today.
> 
> 2. What do people think about downhill snow skiing. I'm living in Utah for one year and want to ski once while I'm out here. I won't see my doctor for another three weeks so I can't ask her right now. Prior to my BFP, we were planning on skiing this weekend.
> 
> FYI - I will be four weeks tomorrow (Thursday)

I have had lower back pain, so I hope it isn't a MC symptom! Mine feels like an AF backache.


----------



## MaryP83

Hi! I'm due on Sept 9/10 (according to my calculations) I am trying not to be too excited about this as it's so early. Being a school teacher, September babies rock! It means i can have almost two months off paid before I have little bean. I have only told 2 people and both have been very cautious as it's so early. Great to see what's happening with everybody else :).


----------



## Cherry Bow

Hello my September sisters! How are we doing? I've just discovered hubby's deodorant makes my nose hurt so he's now banned from the bedroom while spraying it and last night had a serious case of the boak! Other than that, feel pretty good (cep for going to work in a minute lol). Hope you all have a fab day xx


----------



## bakeranm99

Maryp83- Welcome & Congrats! I used to be a teacher, and I miss the schedule! I am finishing school in May for my Masters and want to teach at a community college part time, but my Sept. due date might put a damper on that, maybe I can teach a few summer classes to get a foot in. :) 

Aiden187- I believe that is normal. 

Kiss08- My grandma went hiking at 9 months pregnant, and fell down the hill! She went to the doctor and he told her it's about time she started acting like she was pregnant. The baby was 8lbs and in perfect health! & in the 'What to expect when you are expecting book' it says that a blow to the head or abdomen doesn't cause miscarriage. At just 4 weeks, I think you are pretty much able to do most physical activity, but be careful if you are lightheaded and fatigued, and such from hormones, so you don't get hurt! Probably should ask your doctor just in case though. But my grandma told me that your baby is pretty dang safe in your belly and well protected.


----------



## MrsLQ

I have woke up this morning and have lower back ache, sore boobs and I am still tired. I've done my ursine sample for the doctor and I tested with it and got a positive.... Pheeew. My worry is the doctors one will be negative.

I personally wouldn't ski... Just because I am rubbish and would fall over loads. 

How are people feeling about sex? My OH is gagging and I have no Sex drive : /

I drink decaf tea and have 1 cup of coffee, I ha to be more careful this time as ALOT of veggie alternatives contain caffeine : )


----------



## Aiden187

Omg I just want to eat all day, not good lol.


----------



## bakeranm99

MrsLQ said:


> I have woke up this morning and have lower back ache, sore boobs and I am still tired. I've done my ursine sample for the doctor and I tested with it and got a positive.... Pheeew. My worry is the doctors one will be negative.
> 
> I personally wouldn't ski... Just because I am rubbish and would fall over loads.
> 
> How are people feeling about sex? My OH is gagging and I have no Sex drive : /
> 
> I drink decaf tea and have 1 cup of coffee, I ha to be more careful this time as ALOT of veggie alternatives contain caffeine : )

Sex... I have been entirely too anxious for that! Hubby has tried a few times and it just aint happening, not until I know that my levels are growing strong and steady!


----------



## Cherry Bow

We are still having sex but it's how you feel about it. If you want to be intimate without actually having sex then that works just as well. I'm making sure hubby feels included in the changes in my body and tbh it's quite nice feeling his hands on my tummy, boobs and back when I feel sore. Lol, we also discovered that humming seems to help with the nausea heheh xx


----------



## Cherry Bow

Aiden187 said:


> Omg I just want to eat all day, not good lol.

Lol me too! xx


----------



## Bumpbananas

Kiss08 said:


> I have two questions for the recently pregnant:
> 1. Are other people experiencing lower back pain? I've heard that could be a mc symptom. Mine just started today.
> 
> 2. What do people think about downhill snow skiing. I'm living in Utah for one year and want to ski once while I'm out here. I won't see my doctor for another three weeks so I can't ask her right now. Prior to my BFP, we were planning on skiing this weekend.
> 
> FYI - I will be four weeks tomorrow (Thursday)

Hey Kiss
I've had very mild lower back pain on and off for last 2 weeks. Dunno if a symptom but guessing it would apply if preg as well so prob ok.:thumbup:
My twopenneth fir whats its worth.... If you we're skiing regularly each week before I wouldn't of thought it an issue except for risk of a fall which is a genuine risk. If you've not been regularly skiing not sure i would cos ur body not used to pressure.


----------



## MaryP83

Hi I get slight lower back pain mainly on the right hand side and mainly in the evenings.


----------



## MadamRose

AnakeRose my morning cup of tea used to make me feel ill with chloe but i couldn't go without it :haha:

Ladies who don't have symptoms due to hcg levels sometimes they dont hit until 6-8 weeks and some ladies just don't get them :haha: 

amberjoy welcome to the group

bakeranm99 baby will be fine if your poorly. but a drink of honey and lemon should also be ok. 

nico82 on the caffeine thing, i will put it out there. With my dd i never reduced my caffeine intake. I have always been someone who drinks loads of tea 5+ cups a day sometimes i did this with dd and she is perfectly fine. I have no idea about the herbal tea. 

AnakeRose i know people who play sport and even horse ride during pregnancy you should be okay just don't over do it. 

Hopethisyear hope blood test is back soon, sometimes doctors tests are not as sensitive as tests people have at home. let us know how you get on :hugs:

Kylarsmom you have to prove you pregnant by peeing on a stick for your doctor :dohh:

Kiss08 back pain is normal is ligaments and stuff starting to soften and stretch. 
I would say it depends how confident you feel skiing, Maybe look up online?

We don't pay for medical care in uk it's all nhs done but you do seem to get a few less appointments because of this. 

MaryP83 i have put you down for 9th for now let me know if i need to change it. welcome to the group. 

MrsLQ i havent have much of a sex drive and from what i read about blood around sac it's safer for me not to dtd anyway. 

11days until my scan and it can't come fast enough.

All new ladies should be on front page, let me know if anything needs changing.


----------



## babydevil1989

Wow u lot can talk lol iv got 12 pages to catch up on! 

Today my nausea is back with avengence and a bit of a spinny head! Boobs seem to have calmed down but im super tired!! 

Cant wait til OH gets home at 2 so i can have a kip! 

Hoping to go to the dr on monday to get the ball rolling and see about a dating scan!

Hope your all ok! X


----------



## Emmy1987

Hey ladies!

The cheesecake in my fridge still makes me want to hurl :(

Gong to make doc appointment as I walk to work this afternoon, hope it goes better than my first, my old GP asked if I wanted to keep 'it' :dohh:

I am sooo bloated today! I feel huge!


----------



## sugarpuff

I'm out, I just started bleeding incredibly heavily :cry:

Best of luck with all your pregnancies x


----------



## Brightstarshi

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((sugarpuff)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Scholesy

Hopethisyear - I've also heard that doctors tests are nowhere near as sensitive as HPTs, hopefully the blood test will be a strong positive.

Kiss08 - I've had lower back pain since before my bfp, I think it's normal! It certainly normal for me as I feel everything in my lower back - ovulation pains and af cramps. Makes me wonder if I'll feel labour pains in my back too?

MrsLQ - My hubby is gagging too and I'm getting pretty frustrated tbh. Because we were having IVF we've not actually dtd in about 2 months (sorry if tmi) because the injections made me feel like poo, then we had to abstain and I've been too nervous since the embryo transfer! I'm thinking once I get to 5 weeks (tomorrow) we can start being intimate again.

MaryP83 - I'm a teacher too so I'm really happy with how the timing has worked out :happydance: with waiting lists etc it was just pure chance that we ended up doing our cycle during November/December. Will be nice to finish in July but not have to start mat leave for another 5 or 6 weeks!


----------



## Scholesy

Sugarpuff - so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## JLMC

Big hugs sugarpuff sorry hun xxx 

I cancelled my private early scan and managed to get an NHS one tomorrow as my cramping is getting a little worse :( don't know if it's all in my head though :s please all keep your FX for me tomorrow :) 

I told my manager (who is also one of my good friends) and she really wasn't as supportive as I'd have hoped!! She asked me to think through the situation & said I shouldn't have told my OH or my parents!!!! I don't know what to do I feel so hurt I thought she would have been supportive yet she's mentioning the A word!!!! Have any of you ever been in this position?! Xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

sugar puff....I am so sorry for your loss...big hugs x


----------



## MrsLQ

JLMC - Thats really harsh, I dont know the in's and out of your situation, but from a close friend....especially if you bought it up first.

AFM: Been to the doctors today and I have hed it confirmed I am pregnant. Should hear from the midwife with an appointment within the next 2 weeks. Doctor said I will be consultant lead, because of my pregnancy problems. Lets hope the next 2 weeks fly by : )


----------



## Scholesy

JLMC - that seems bang out of order to me? I'm not sure exactly what your situation is but I don't see why your manager would feel as if she can make a comment like that, whether she is a friend or not! Why would you not tell OH?! Confused...


----------



## Kiss08

Sugarpuff, I'm so very sorry! **hugs**


----------



## MadamRose

sugarpuff i am so sorry to hear that i would try and get down to epu at hospital if they have one :hugs:

babydevil1989 yes hard to keep up at times, but that's good means loads of ladies to check things against, if we are like this now can you imagine what we will be like near our big scan dates and stuff :haha:

Emmy1987 hope you get a nice doctor 

JLMC glad you got a scan on nhs, just for warning they may not see much on scan, i was 5+2 by lmp and could on see baby sac, not even fetal pole or yolk sac yet. and your manager sounds a bit arsey i think she should have been more supportive. And why the hell would you not tell OH :dohh:

MrsLQ glad your appointment with doctor went well, hope MW appointment is here soon, i want to next 2 weeks or more accurately 11 days to fly. bit worried i didn't see a fetal pole or yolk sac in my early scan


----------



## MadamRose

Also do any of you ladies get your sickness after you eat? I feel fine mostly but not long after i eat i feel :sick:


----------



## Kiss08

mummytochloe said:


> Also do any of you ladies get your sickness after you eat? I feel fine mostly but not long after i eat i feel :sick:

Yes! This started for me yesterday (I'm 4 weeks today). I even felt sick after chicken noodle soup! Isn't that supposed to make you feel better? lol Happened with lunch and dinner yesterday - I thought I was making it up!


----------



## MadamRose

Kiss08 said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> Also do any of you ladies get your sickness after you eat? I feel fine mostly but not long after i eat i feel :sick:
> 
> Yes! This started for me yesterday (I'm 4 weeks today). I even felt sick after chicken noodle soup! Isn't that supposed to make you feel better? lol Happened with lunch and dinner yesterday - I thought I was making it up!Click to expand...

Yes I keep thinking I'm imagining this :dohh:


----------



## LockandKey

sugarpuff :hugs: so sorry for your loss!

Here I am actually hoping I would get sick after eating, because other than a bit of tiredness and cramping, I have absolutely no symptoms whatsoever, and am often left wondering because most of the time I don't even feel pregnant at all! Feeling sick would at least reassure me a bit, though I suppose I should be grateful that I'm able to eat what ever and keep all my food down. Took another test this morning out of paranoia, the test line was brighter than the control line...yup, still pregnant! :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

See my hcg are almost 3000 and i don't dare poas :haha:

Just trying to look and see if it's normal to see no fetal pole or yolk sac at 5+2 it seems to be so i feeling a bit better just worried it's not normal :dohh:

i only have to lightly touch my boobs and they hurt as well. and this is deffo sickness as ate at 12 ish and still here :sick: :happydance: ok i have offically gone crazy i am happy to feel sick


----------



## plutosblue

Just catching up ladies. :thumbup:

Sugarpuff so sorry to hear that hun :hugs:

Well I know I was going to wait until next week like the GP said but I caved (Hey I lasted 5 days I'm proud!!)

Still very positive, so looks like my bleed was nothing. Feel so relieved.

Line porn for all! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0132.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely line pluto small bleeds in pregnancy really common,

(says the women who panics just with cramps :dohh:


----------



## babydevil1989

Nice lines pluto!

Just did a digi conception onead its now on 3+ so at least its going in the right direction (was 2-3 weeks last week!) im have a good feeling about this pregnancy :)

Sugarpuff :hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

I'm worried bc I essentially have no symptoms. No sore boobs, not sick, not even cramping anymore. My first two kids I had implantation spotting and nothing this time. Other than wanting to snack all day and a tiny bit tired I don't feel pregnant at all. Anyone else like this? You all seem to have a lot of symptoms so just concerned


----------



## MadamRose

Kylarsmom said:


> I'm worried bc I essentially have no symptoms. No sore boobs, not sick, not even cramping anymore. My first two kids I had implantation spotting and nothing this time. Other than wanting to snack all day and a tiny bit tired I don't feel pregnant at all. Anyone else like this? You all seem to have a lot of symptoms so just concerned

Every pregnancy is different hunni, so i wouldn't worry. 

Sometimes symptoms don't start until 6-8 weeks when hcg gets higher maybe it just isnt as high in this pregnancy for you. And implantation bleeding doesn't happen in every pregnancy so i wouldn't worry about this.

If you get really worried speak to docs and see if they will do hcg levels via bloods


----------



## plutosblue

Apart from the bleeding I haven't had any symptoms. Honestly if I hadn't tested I would have just thought it was a light AF! :wacko:


----------



## LockandKey

I don't have any symptoms aside from fatigue and cramping, and the occasional sore boobs, and that's it :shrug: I understand your worry though as I have felt the same, I don't feel pregnant one bit


----------



## MadamRose

I just rang epu as going crazy imagining waiting so long, most people in my position wait 7-10 days not 12. I know those extra days sound like nothing but they are over the weekend and i will have nothing to keep my busy. Well they will scan me at 11.20 on the Friday so 3 days earlier. So now i only have 8 days to wait :happydance: i will see bean a week tomorrow


----------



## Gwenylovey

Sugarpuff, I'm so so sorry, thinking of you :hugs:

JMLC, that is ridiculous about your manager/friend. It sounds like there may be something else going on here...sounds like your friend might have some feelings about you being pregnant for some reason? In any case, that is no excuse for her lack of support.

Pluto, love the line porn! What a beautiful :bfp: !!

MTC, glad to hear that you can get in three days earlier! I couldn't agree more - every day feels an eternity at this stage in the game. My scan is next Wednesday and I don't know how I'm going to make it!


----------



## MadamRose

Gwenylovey said:


> Sugarpuff, I'm so so sorry, thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> JMLC, that is ridiculous about your manager/friend. It sounds like there may be something else going on here...sounds like your friend might have some feelings about you being pregnant for some reason? In any case, that is no excuse for her lack of support.
> 
> Pluto, love the line porn! What a beautiful :bfp: !!
> 
> MTC, glad to hear that you can get in three days earlier! I couldn't agree more - every day feels an eternity at this stage in the game. My scan is next Wednesday and I don't know how I'm going to make it!

You will be fine. How far along should you be at that scan? i will want a picture as i hoping mine will look similar on the friday.

i have attracted my 6+5 with chloe. I would have been 6+5 at this scan if i use 12 week scan dates, if i use lmp dates for chloe this would have been 6+3. really hoping i have something like that on friday and really hoping for a heart beat too
 



Attached Files:







6weeks 5days scan (2) - Copy.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## amberjoy

Is this anyone's first pregnancy? It is for me and everything is real foreign to me.. So of course I'm hoping I'm as in tuned with my body as I thought so I know what to worry about and what not to. Because I'm worried about every little move I make! I hope I get over this..


----------



## AnakeRose

Just catching up on posts.

:hugs: sugarpuff, so sorry for your loss :(

This is my first baby amberjoy, and I agree with you that everything feels foreign. 
I have my first Dr. appt today with my regular doctor, but she doesn't have hospital privileges so I'll have to find one that does.


----------



## Gwenylovey

mummytochloe said:


> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> Sugarpuff, I'm so so sorry, thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> JMLC, that is ridiculous about your manager/friend. It sounds like there may be something else going on here...sounds like your friend might have some feelings about you being pregnant for some reason? In any case, that is no excuse for her lack of support.
> 
> Pluto, love the line porn! What a beautiful :bfp: !!
> 
> MTC, glad to hear that you can get in three days earlier! I couldn't agree more - every day feels an eternity at this stage in the game. My scan is next Wednesday and I don't know how I'm going to make it!
> 
> You will be fine. How far along should you be at that scan? i will want a picture as i hoping mine will look similar on the friday.
> 
> i have attracted my 6+5 with chloe. I would have been 6+5 at this scan if i use 12 week scan dates, if i use lmp dates for chloe this would have been 6+3. really hoping i have something like that on friday and really hoping for a heart beat tooClick to expand...

Based on my suspected O date, I'll be about 6w3d along


----------



## MadamRose

Gwenylovey said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> Sugarpuff, I'm so so sorry, thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> JMLC, that is ridiculous about your manager/friend. It sounds like there may be something else going on here...sounds like your friend might have some feelings about you being pregnant for some reason? In any case, that is no excuse for her lack of support.
> 
> Pluto, love the line porn! What a beautiful :bfp: !!
> 
> MTC, glad to hear that you can get in three days earlier! I couldn't agree more - every day feels an eternity at this stage in the game. My scan is next Wednesday and I don't know how I'm going to make it!
> 
> You will be fine. How far along should you be at that scan? i will want a picture as i hoping mine will look similar on the friday.
> 
> i have attracted my 6+5 with chloe. I would have been 6+5 at this scan if i use 12 week scan dates, if i use lmp dates for chloe this would have been 6+3. really hoping i have something like that on friday and really hoping for a heart beat tooClick to expand...
> 
> Based on my suspected O date, I'll be about 6w3d alongClick to expand...

I deffo want to see a scan picture, and know if you see hb as i hoping i will be 6+4. 

Only 6 days for you and 8 for me :wohoo:


----------



## plutosblue

All you ladies with your early scans, I'm insanely jealous :haha:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sugarpuff, I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Pink Petals

amberjoy said:


> Is this anyone's first pregnancy? It is for me and everything is real foreign to me.. So of course I'm hoping I'm as in tuned with my body as I thought so I know what to worry about and what not to. Because I'm worried about every little move I make! I hope I get over this..

It is myfirst too and I am the same way!


----------



## MadamRose

plutosblue said:


> All you ladies with your early scans, I'm insanely jealous :haha:

Don't be too jealous baby is often just a blob, and as you can see my 5+2 scan caused just as much worry as it caused. They also often have to be done vaginally which isn't the nicest thing ever, depending on how strong the u/s machine is


----------



## AnakeRose

plutosblue said:


> All you ladies with your early scans, I'm insanely jealous :haha:

I find out when I can have one today. Average is 10-14 weeks here unless there's a medical reason to have it earlier.


----------



## AnakeRose

Is anyone else having the problem of always being cold?


----------



## MadamRose

AnakeRose said:


> plutosblue said:
> 
> 
> All you ladies with your early scans, I'm insanely jealous :haha:
> 
> I find out when I can have one today. Average is 10-14 weeks here unless there's a medical reason to have it earlier.Click to expand...

I think that is about normal everywhere as it's the date where they can do the scan where they can get measurements for downs.


----------



## MadamRose

AnakeRose said:


> Is anyone else having the problem of always being cold?

I'm cold but i'm always cold even when not pregnant :wacko:

we wont be saying that in june when we are heavily pregnant through the summer :rofl:


----------



## AnakeRose

mummytochloe said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having the problem of always being cold?
> 
> I'm cold but i'm always cold even when not pregnant :wacko:
> 
> we wont be saying that in june when we are heavily pregnant through the summer :rofl:Click to expand...

Yeah my mom's already joking about that. July & August are really hot here! 40C isn't uncommon. Should be a fun summer! Guess I'm not going hiking this year (grrr!!).


----------



## MadamRose

AnakeRose i don't think you will be hiking in the summer no :haha:


----------



## AnakeRose

mummytochloe said:


> AnakeRose i don't think you will be hiking in the summer no :haha:

Aww...you're no fun  (just kidding). Best I'll probably do is some of the flat nature trails. DH and I are into Geocaching so that'll be my exercise once the snow disappears.


----------



## MadamRose

yes the flat ones should be ok but i think you will get to hot and tired doing to much up hill stuff :haha:


----------



## AnakeRose

mummytochloe said:


> yes the flat ones should be ok but i think you will get to hot and tired doing to much up hill stuff :haha:

LOL so I guess climbing up the ski hills here is out of the question. My favourite place to hike is Sun Peaks Resort near Kamloops, BC.


----------



## Bumpbananas

JLMC said:


> Big hugs sugarpuff sorry hun xxx
> 
> I cancelled my private early scan and managed to get an NHS one tomorrow as my cramping is getting a little worse :( don't know if it's all in my head though :s please all keep your FX for me tomorrow :)
> 
> I told my manager (who is also one of my good friends) and she really wasn't as supportive as I'd have hoped!! She asked me to think through the situation & said I shouldn't have told my OH or my parents!!!! I don't know what to do I feel so hurt I thought she would have been supportive yet she's mentioning the A word!!!! Have any of you ever been in this position?! Xxx

Just my opinion but meow.. Is she jealous? Angry? Sounds like something's got up her nose...!!! Unless she's entirely clueless!


----------



## amberjoy

AnakeRose said:


> Just catching up on posts.
> 
> :hugs: sugarpuff, so sorry for your loss :(
> 
> This is my first baby amberjoy, and I agree with you that everything feels foreign.
> I have my first Dr. appt today with my regular doctor, but she doesn't have hospital privileges so I'll have to find one that does.

I have mine at 6 weeks and it feels so far away! I hope everything goes well on your visit


----------



## Bumpbananas

Gwenylovey said:


> Sugarpuff, I'm so so sorry, thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> JMLC, that is ridiculous about your manager/friend. It sounds like there may be something else going on here...sounds like your friend might have some feelings about you being pregnant for some reason? In any case, that is no excuse for her lack of support.
> 
> Pluto, love the line porn! What a beautiful :bfp: !!
> 
> MTC, glad to hear that you can get in three days earlier! I couldn't agree more - every day feels an eternity at this stage in the game. My scan is next Wednesday and I don't know how I'm going to make it!

Ha Gwendy just seen ur theory... We r on the same page!


----------



## kaili

Based on ovulation, I'm due sept 15!!


----------



## MadamRose

kaili welcome

There is 50 of us now :happydance:


----------



## taryen87

Why did i test so early again? Waiting for anything will feel so much longer now! I got my very faint bfp at 7dpo called my dr today after my def bfp result yesterday afternoon and i have my appt tomorrow... Feeling nauseous today and very emotional!


----------



## taryen87

Congrats Kaili according to my dates im suspecting ill be due the 14-16... Happy and healthy 9 months!



kaili said:


> Based on ovulation, I'm due sept 15!!


----------



## MadamRose

taryen87 It feels like your waiting forever no matter when you get your bfp. Just hope you don't go overdue as that really takes the piss, i went 6days over with dd :dohh:


----------



## babydevil1989

Anyone else starving but dont actuay want anything? X


----------



## taryen87

Ya i dont imagine ill go over due, my 1st came 4 days early and 2nd came right on her due date... But i guess anything is possible. Lol



mummytochloe said:


> taryen87 It feels like your waiting forever no matter when you get your bfp. Just hope you don't go overdue as that really takes the piss, i went 6days over with dd :dohh:


----------



## taryen87

babydevil1989 said:


> Anyone else starving but dont actuay want anything? X

Omg i have been feeling that way for 2 days now mainly at 2am!!!


----------



## MadamRose

babydevil1989 said:


> Anyone else starving but dont actuay want anything? X

Breakfast I feel hungry but to sick to eat


----------



## AnakeRose

Just got back from the doctor. Due date has been changed to Sept 4 :)


----------



## MadamRose

AnakeRose said:


> Just got back from the doctor. Due date has been changed to Sept 4 :)

Will change on first page, what did they use to base it on?

i have just done a 5+3 bump pic
 



Attached Files:







5+3.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babydevil1989

Just eaten 8 yorkshire puds with gravy mmmmmm feel sick now tho :dohh:

I would do pic but tbh i look 6 months pregnant usually anyway :( after this baby i am soooo losing this weight!!!


----------



## MadamRose

babydevil1989 said:


> Just eaten 8 yorkshire puds with gravy mmmmmm feel sick now tho :dohh:
> 
> I would do pic but tbh i look 6 months pregnant usually anyway :( after this baby i am soooo losing this weight!!!

That's all bloat and christmas dinner :dohh:


----------



## AnakeRose

mummytochloe said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from the doctor. Due date has been changed to Sept 4 :)
> 
> Will change on first page, what did they use to base it on?
> 
> i have just done a 5+3 bump picClick to expand...

She had this fancy chart. But, I may be further along which may put me into August. Have to wait for the scan


----------



## MadamRose

AnakeRose said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from the doctor. Due date has been changed to Sept 4 :)
> 
> Will change on first page, what did they use to base it on?
> 
> i have just done a 5+3 bump picClick to expand...
> 
> She had this fancy chart. But, I may be further along which may put me into August. Have to wait for the scanClick to expand...

Yes i am guessing a few people will be moved for august i can always extend the group slightly so they don't have to leave us. If i get moved by 2 days like i did with dd i would be august x


----------



## TTCabundle

Hi everyone, I've just got my BFP and I will be due around 3rd Sept x


----------



## plutosblue

TTCabundle said:


> Hi everyone, I've just got my BFP and I will be due around 3rd Sept x

Congrats!


----------



## Hopethisyear

TTCabundle said:


> Hi everyone, I've just got my BFP and I will be due around 3rd Sept x

Congratulations!!


----------



## MadamRose

TTCabundle congratulations welcome to the group


----------



## jaystiN1

Hi thanks for the invite, i am due sept 8th with number 3, currently got tender boobs and the flu, yuk:? but thats all!! hope everyone else is feeling good, so exicting to see how many of us got dec bfp's


----------



## MadamRose

jaystiN1 congratulations on your bfp :D 

And sorry you have the flu x


----------



## TTCabundle

Congrats to everyone here too :D 
I'm so excited


----------



## MadamRose

TTCabundle it's a very exciting time isn't it? is it your first?


----------



## TTCabundle

Yes :) We've been TTC for 3 years, so it's veryy exciting,
How about you? x


----------



## MadamRose

TTCabundle what wonderful news for the new year after so long ttc x


----------



## Aiden187

Here is my 5 week bump, for sone reason my tickler dont change.
 



Attached Files:







2013-01-03 14.11.49.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nico82

sugarpuff said:


> I'm out, I just started bleeding incredibly heavily :cry:
> 
> Best of luck with all your pregnancies x

:hugs:sugarpuff I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## MadamRose

Aiden187 said:


> Here is my 5 week bump, for sone reason my tickler dont change.

I would redo ticker and repost to siggy see if that helps


----------



## TTCabundle

I know :) Thankyou!
how is everyone? x


----------



## nico82

I love coming to work and catching up on all these posts!
I too dont feel that PG, other than slight nausea not even that noticeable, but my boobs hurt if they are touched slightly, and if im cold woooooowwwwwww my nipples ache sooooo bad and my boobs hurt really bad! :haha:

My first prenatal checkup is on Tuesday, not sure I will get an early scan, will get one when they send me for one. I have re-tested three times so far on different days and all as dark as ever. Really praying for a sticky bub.

Also been very emotional since lastnight, crying over little things :wacko:


----------



## MadamRose

TTCabundle said:


> I know :) Thankyou!
> how is everyone? x

I am doing good, feeling hot this evening, and a bad back. Get sick after i eat :sick: and my dh's latte made me feel sick early.


----------



## plutosblue

And so it begins.... All consuming hunger. 

I am sat in bed eating a bowl of cereal next to my sleeping bubba.. I've had 3 bags of monster munch today too.. I can't stand anything sweet but pickled/salty things I love today(I remember this happened last time with my daughter) :wacko: 

I wonder If once I hit second tri it will change again .. hmm!


----------



## MadamRose

plutosblue said:


> And so it begins.... All consuming hunger.
> 
> I am sat in bed eating a bowl of cereal next to my sleeping bubba.. I've had 3 bags of monster munch today too.. I can't stand anything sweet but pickled/salty things I love today(I remember this happened last time with my daughter) :wacko:
> 
> I wonder If once I hit second tri it will change again .. hmm!

:haha: i remember that well, i was on a bag of haribo a day for most of my pregnancy :dohh:

I hoping that isn't case this time i felt slightly overweight before i got pregnant. only put on 3lbs with dd and hoping i don't put on much this time either


----------



## plutosblue

3lbs! I put on 3 1/2 stone ! :rofl: Thankfully I lost it all but I'm going to really try not to pile it on again :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

plutosblue said:


> 3lbs! I put on 3 1/2 stone ! :rofl: Thankfully I lost it all but I'm going to really try not to pile it on again :haha:

yes i put on 3lbs dd was 9lbs 12oz :haha: 

i went straight back into pre preggo jeans. i only had maternity jeans in hospital bag to come home in and they were too big :rofl:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Oh my there are so many posts to read!

Dr.s office just called and Blood test came back POSITIVE!!!!!! 

I asked what the levels were and wouldn't say, I also asked if I should test again to make sure they were going up (since I miscarried early in my last pregnancy) and she said no. 

So I have an appointment with a OB/GYN for 1/10 made in December to help TTC, that has now been changed to a pre-Natal appointment on 1/17....YAY!! Keep your fingers crossed this sticks. I have lost absolutely all pregnancy symptoms today, so weird!!

Here is the link to my other post 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1653657-positive-positive-then-negative-2.html


----------



## MadamRose

nico82 only just seen your post, seems like you got a fair few symptoms flying around there :thumbup:

Hopethisyear glad your result came back positive from the doctor :happydance:


----------



## jadesh101

fresh meat here :hi:


----------



## Aiden187

Im 5'7 and 140,I really dont want to get huge,I dont vomit at all.


----------



## MadamRose

jadesh101 welcome to the group do you have rough edd?

Aiden187 i didn't vomit at all with dd i don't know how i did it, i guessing she just put it all on instead of me :haha:


----------



## AnakeRose

mummytochloe said:


> plutosblue said:
> 
> 
> And so it begins.... All consuming hunger.
> 
> I am sat in bed eating a bowl of cereal next to my sleeping bubba.. I've had 3 bags of monster munch today too.. I can't stand anything sweet but pickled/salty things I love today(I remember this happened last time with my daughter) :wacko:
> 
> I wonder If once I hit second tri it will change again .. hmm!
> 
> :haha: i remember that well, i was on a bag of haribo a day for most of my pregnancy :dohh:
> 
> I hoping that isn't case this time i felt slightly overweight before i got pregnant. only put on 3lbs with dd and hoping i don't put on much this time eitherClick to expand...

I'm really trying hard to eat healthy alternatives. Right now I'm craving orange juice and anything that's sweet hot (like sweet chilli sauce). I wanted a bag of potato chips today, so instead I got some baked cracker chips that were a third the calories and fat and were made with whole grains. I can't get enough veggies. I've gone through a whole stalk of celery, several peppers and tomatoes and I'm actually LOSING weight. Probably all the healthy eating, my doctor doesn't think it's a bad thing considering I'm overweight.


----------



## nico82

Why does AF always seem to come around so quick! But when your PG four weeks seems like forever :rofl:


----------



## Aiden187

mummytochloe said:


> jadesh101 welcome to the group do you have rough edd?
> 
> Aiden187 i didn't vomit at all with dd i don't know how i did it, i guessing she just put it all on instead of me :haha:

I put on alot and dont want to this time around but I eat like crap.


----------



## MadamRose

I agree nico82 we should have 10 periods in the time we are pregnant. if they were af's they would fly, pregnancy goes so slow :coffee:

I agree Aiden187 i don't want to put too much on


----------



## AnakeRose

mummytochloe said:


> I agree nico82 we should have 10 periods in the time we are pregnant. if they were af's they would fly, pregnancy goes so slow :coffee:
> 
> I agree Aiden187 i don't want to put too much on

I can't put on too much weight because I have a bad back with spondylolisthesis in my L4/L5 with a bulging disc.


----------



## MadamRose

Sounds painful AnakeRose


----------



## MaryP83

This is our first time of being pregnant. I don't know what I was expecting but I don't feel pregnant at all, I think internal terror that something is going to go wrong is taking over :( Do any of you guy feel pregnant? When does reality actually set in?


----------



## MadamRose

MaryP83 said:


> This is our first time of being pregnant. I don't know what I was expecting but I don't feel pregnant at all, I think internal terror that something is going to go wrong is taking over :( Do any of you guy feel pregnant? When does reality actually set in?

I don't feel pregnant. I don't think it truly sets in until either the 12 week scan or when you start to feel movement. Even with symptoms it doesn't seem real


----------



## MaryP83

Thank you for your reply. I can't wait to get back to work next week. I am counting every second at the moment. I need to get busy may drive myself slightly insane otherwise :wacko:


----------



## Kiss08

MaryP83 said:


> This is our first time of being pregnant. I don't know what I was expecting but I don't feel pregnant at all, I think internal terror that something is going to go wrong is taking over :( Do any of you guy feel pregnant? When does reality actually set in?

I feel the same way. I think I'll start really feeling pregnant when I'm out of the first trimester and start telling people I'm pregnant! Right now, I feel like there's an elephant in the room that only I see (a Snuffleupagus, as my DH would say). I have this big news (that sometimes I don't even believe) that I can't tell anyone! I also have very few symptoms, mostly just things that worry me anyways...:dohh:


----------



## Aiden187

My boobs hurt sp bad and I get dizzy, my head hurts all day long snd for some strange reason I have milk.


----------



## AnakeRose

mummytochloe said:


> MaryP83 said:
> 
> 
> This is our first time of being pregnant. I don't know what I was expecting but I don't feel pregnant at all, I think internal terror that something is going to go wrong is taking over :( Do any of you guy feel pregnant? When does reality actually set in?
> 
> I don't feel pregnant. I don't think it truly sets in until either the 12 week scan or when you start to feel movement. Even with symptoms it doesn't seem realClick to expand...

I feel like I have a knot in my stomach all of the time which makes it hard to sleep on my side (this is why I think I may be further along than 5+1). I'm exhausted, my stomach has been queasy and my boobs are killing me. My mom didn't even start getting symptoms till she was 3 months (when she found out) so I guess everyone is different.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hopethisyear, that's fantastic news!!:happydance:


----------



## AnakeRose

So has anyone started looking at names yet?


----------



## MadamRose

MaryP83 i am off uni at the moment so that makes time go so much slower :wacko:

I just got hungry and are 2 half size chocolate bars and 2 pieces of fruit. Does the fruit make the choc ok :haha:

AnakeRose i have been looking dh likes none of the ones i like


----------



## nico82

AnakeRose said:


> So has anyone started looking at names yet?

I have a girls name picked but not a boys name yet :haha:
And yes I will be finding out the sex when I can, but my partner doesnt want too, so going be hard secret to keep especially when that pretty much makes it so easy to go shop for beautiful clothes :baby::rofl: will have to hide any clothes I buy from him :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

:haha: nico82 my dh wanted for find out for dd but i didn't, so we found out for him. However this time we are not finding out this time as i don't want to so i get my way


----------



## AnakeRose

nico82 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> So has anyone started looking at names yet?
> 
> I have a girls name picked but not a boys name yet :haha:
> And yes I will be finding out the sex when I can, but my partner doesnt want too, so going be hard secret to keep especially when that pretty much makes it so easy to go shop for beautiful clothes :baby::rofl: will have to hide any clothes I buy from him :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah we both want to find out. I have way more girls names picked out than boys. I had a dream two nights after I found out and I saw a little girl that looked like me when i was that age.


----------



## Aiden187

Im hoping for a baby girl, time seems so slow i count the days to find out the sex of our second child.


----------



## MadamRose

Aiden187 how many days left?


----------



## MrsLQ

I literally am eating every 3-4 hrs. I have just had 4 ryvita crackers, with proper butter, cheese, cucumber and carrots and I am still hungry :/

I have started thinking about names. Aurora or Adelaide for a girl and Dexter or Castiel for a boy... These are just ideas not Definate...


----------



## nico82

I want a daughter too :haha: but think with a son my heart will melt either ways. Just is easier buying girls clothes as they are so much cuter and so much more variety :shrug:
I will be so excited to find out :rofl: wont be able to sleep the night before. When can you find out the sex???


----------



## MadamRose

I want a more unusual name this time but dh doesn't like them :dohh:


----------



## MadamRose

nico82 said:


> I want a daughter too :haha: but think with a son my heart will melt either ways. Just is easier buying girls clothes as they are so much cuter and so much more variety :shrug:
> I will be so excited to find out :rofl: wont be able to sleep the night before. When can you find out the sex???

Some people say 14. Over in the uk you can get early sexing scan at 16 weeks but normally have to pay. Over here at the 20week scan they normally ask if you want to know


----------



## MrsLQ

Nico normally about 20 weeks : )


----------



## nico82

MrsLQ said:


> Nico normally about 20 weeks : )

That feels like forever away :rofl:
I suppose its better not to rush the :baby: and make sure they grow properly first. :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

nico82 said:


> MrsLQ said:
> 
> 
> Nico normally about 20 weeks : )
> 
> That feels like forever away :rofl:
> I suppose its better not to rush the :baby: and make sure they grow properly first. :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes and that's only half way through :haha:


----------



## nico82

mummytochloe said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsLQ said:
> 
> 
> Nico normally about 20 weeks : )
> 
> That feels like forever away :rofl:
> I suppose its better not to rush the :baby: and make sure they grow properly first. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and that's only half way through :haha:Click to expand...

hahaha what can I say! I am Aries so very impatient with things I badly want :haha:


----------



## AnakeRose

nico82 said:


> I want a daughter too :haha: but think with a son my heart will melt either ways. Just is easier buying girls clothes as they are so much cuter and so much more variety :shrug:
> I will be so excited to find out :rofl: wont be able to sleep the night before. When can you find out the sex???

14-17 weeks rings a bell, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Aiden187

112 days until I find out the sex of my baby, :)


----------



## MadamRose

Aiden187 said:


> 112 days until I find out the sex of my baby, :)

what week is that at? i will be happier when that figure is under 100 even though i aint finding out the sex :haha:


----------



## Aiden187

140 days is the first 5 months give our take, im 5 weeks so I took that away, leaving me at 113 days until I find out the sex of my baby.


----------



## MadamRose

Aiden187 said:


> 140 days is the first 5 months give our take, im 5 weeks so I took that away, leaving me at 113 days until I find out the sex of my baby.

that doesn't sound to bad then so we will soon be withing the double digits to half way :wohoo:


----------



## MadamRose

By my dates, it's like 102 exactly for me to reach 20 weeks, if i do it by weeks not months. So only 3 days until double digits to half way :haha:


----------



## Aiden187

Awesome girl, im so excited yet nervous, 112 for me to be half way.


----------



## MadamRose

Aiden187 said:


> Awesome girl, im so excited yet nervous, 112 for me to be half way.

surely your not 10 days behind me?


----------



## Aiden187

Some months are longer than others acording to my calender , and im 4 weeks and 5 days, so like 108,buy yup im about 5 days behind you, why ?


----------



## Bumpbananas

plutosblue said:


> 3lbs! I put on 3 1/2 stone ! :rofl: Thankfully I lost it all but I'm going to really try not to pile it on again :haha:

Wow exactly the same for me plutos same gain, same I lost it all! It was blimmin hard tho :wacko: and didn't lose til ds was 2 ha!


----------



## Bumpbananas

MrsLQ said:


> I literally am eating every 3-4 hrs. I have just had 4 ryvita crackers, with proper butter, cheese, cucumber and carrots and I am still hungry :/
> 
> I have started thinking about names. Aurora or Adelaide for a girl and Dexter or Castiel for a boy... These are just ideas not Definate...

Hmmm ur giving me ideas hehe I especially like adelaide and dexter


----------



## AnakeRose

Man am I thirsty today! Anyone else?


----------



## Aiden187

My sons name is Jonathan Aiden, if this one is a boy were thining zayden kyler , and girl were thinking jaidley victoria, or ryleigh Addison.


----------



## AnakeRose

Bumpbananas said:


> MrsLQ said:
> 
> 
> I literally am eating every 3-4 hrs. I have just had 4 ryvita crackers, with proper butter, cheese, cucumber and carrots and I am still hungry :/
> 
> I have started thinking about names. Aurora or Adelaide for a girl and Dexter or Castiel for a boy... These are just ideas not Definate...
> 
> Hmmm ur giving me ideas hehe I especially like adelaide and dexterClick to expand...

For girls I have Elizabeth, Julianne, Katherine, Katrina, Lauren, Megan with Oksana or Oksenka as the middle name in honour of DH grandma
For boys I have Alexander, Andrew, Evan, Logan, Linden, Gavin, Tanner


----------



## Hopethisyear

AnakeRose said:


> Man am I thirsty today! Anyone else?

Me too!!!


----------



## miriam

hello ladies can i join u :)
3 days ago i got my bfp and currently m feeling fine just little craming,tired,sore nips and insomnia. 
we have been trying for 1 and half year for our 1st one so we r very happy that finally we did it :happydance:

Mummytochloe can u put me down to 11 sep plz :)


----------



## Pink Petals

AnakeRose said:


> Man am I thirsty today! Anyone else?

I have been getting this quite a lot, but I think it might be related to the fact that I have been craving and eating salty food like pickles :blush:


----------



## taryen87

Hey ladies. Any suggestions on how to tell parebts that wouldnt be too excited about it?!?


----------



## JLMC

AnakeRose said:


> Is anyone else having the problem of always being cold?

YESSSS!! I thought it was just me!! Haha xx


----------



## JLMC

Bumpbananas said:


> JLMC said:
> 
> 
> Big hugs sugarpuff sorry hun xxx
> 
> I cancelled my private early scan and managed to get an NHS one tomorrow as my cramping is getting a little worse :( don't know if it's all in my head though :s please all keep your FX for me tomorrow :)
> 
> I told my manager (who is also one of my good friends) and she really wasn't as supportive as I'd have hoped!! She asked me to think through the situation & said I shouldn't have told my OH or my parents!!!! I don't know what to do I feel so hurt I thought she would have been supportive yet she's mentioning the A word!!!! Have any of you ever been in this position?! Xxx
> 
> Just my opinion but meow.. Is she jealous? Angry? Sounds like something's got up her nose...!!! Unless she's entirely clueless!Click to expand...

I'm not sure hun she's very career driven whereas I want to start my family.. I've told her this but she thinks I'm too young.. I'll be 23 at the end of jan & engaged to my fiancé (& been with him 7.5years!!) I just don't know what the problem is?! I had a chat with her today though & she seemed as though she was starting to 'accept' it, so to speak. Xx


----------



## AnakeRose

Pink Petals said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Man am I thirsty today! Anyone else?
> 
> I have been getting this quite a lot, but I think it might be related to the fact that I have been craving and eating salty food like pickles :blush:Click to expand...

Possibly. I had some rice crackers earlier, but all I've wanted to do today is drink water and orange juice.


----------



## AnakeRose

JLMC said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having the problem of always being cold?
> 
> YESSSS!! I thought it was just me!! Haha xxClick to expand...

I've been wrapped in my heat blanket all day. I have no idea how I"m going to handle reffing in a cold arena this weekend!!


----------



## AnakeRose

JLMC said:


> Bumpbananas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLMC said:
> 
> 
> Big hugs sugarpuff sorry hun xxx
> 
> I cancelled my private early scan and managed to get an NHS one tomorrow as my cramping is getting a little worse :( don't know if it's all in my head though :s please all keep your FX for me tomorrow :)
> 
> I told my manager (who is also one of my good friends) and she really wasn't as supportive as I'd have hoped!! She asked me to think through the situation & said I shouldn't have told my OH or my parents!!!! I don't know what to do I feel so hurt I thought she would have been supportive yet she's mentioning the A word!!!! Have any of you ever been in this position?! Xxx
> 
> Just my opinion but meow.. Is she jealous? Angry? Sounds like something's got up her nose...!!! Unless she's entirely clueless!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure hun she's very career driven whereas I want to start my family.. I've told her this but she thinks I'm too young.. I'll be 23 at the end of jan & engaged to my fiancé (& been with him 7.5years!!) I just don't know what the problem is?! I had a chat with her today though & she seemed as though she was starting to 'accept' it, so to speak. XxClick to expand...

Maybe once she sees the sonogram she'll change her mind. It's not like there's anything she can do about it. Sorry girl :hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

I am just bursting to tell everyone, but I know a friend who did that and she had a miscarriage. Anyone else? I think I'm going to wait till the end of January (that'll put me at just over 11 weeks).

My Ringette jersey is #2 so I'm going to get two name bars made up for the back, one that says MOM and the other BE...so when I put them on there it'll be MOM 2 BE. I'll wear it at practice one night and see how long it takes everyone to notice :D


----------



## Brightstarshi

hi ladies

hope everyone sleeps well tonight.,anyone else having insomnia?
be great when our babies are the reason for being awake..middle of the night feeding...i cant wait :)


----------



## LockandKey

I told everyone the day I found out! I initially WAS going to wait until the first scan, but, well you see how that went  I have the worst time keeping secrets concerning my life, especially when I'm excited! And boy was I ever excited!


----------



## LockandKey

Brightstarshi said:


> hi ladies
> 
> hope everyone sleeps well tonight.,anyone else having insomnia?
> be great when our babies are the reason for being awake..middle of the night feeding...i cant wait :)

I've had the opposite effects here, I had terrible insomnia/rls for years, so bad that I was taking ambien nightly in order to get to sleep. There was one night where I hadn't slept at all until 9am the next morning :wacko: now that I am pregnant, it has suddenly disappeared and last night I slept from 9pm to 8am


----------



## Hopethisyear

I sooo want to tell everyone too, but I did that last time and then had a miscarriage and that sucks to have to tell everyone. I am going to wait until my dr appointment next week and then re-evaluate maybe telling a couple people.


----------



## kaili

I'm gonna repost my post from another thread in case I have different viewers here: 

Anyone care to enlighten me, since we're all around the same schedule... According to my FF, I'm due somewhere between the 13-15th of September. That puts me toward the end of week 3 of pregnancy. I was just sitting on the couch about 10 minutes ago, started sweating SEVERELY out of nowhere, got instant diarreah, and while on the toilet with the diarreah problem, I threw up once. Ate dinner like two hours ago, as soon as I threw up I feel better, didn't feel sick at ALL before hand. I'm guessing this is the start of "morning sickness"? Is it not too early, and does anyone else experience this yet?


----------



## nico82

kaili said:


> I'm gonna repost my post from another thread in case I have different viewers here:
> 
> Anyone care to enlighten me, since we're all around the same schedule... According to my FF, I'm due somewhere between the 13-15th of September. That puts me toward the end of week 3 of pregnancy. I was just sitting on the couch about 10 minutes ago, started sweating SEVERELY out of nowhere, got instant diarreah, and while on the toilet with the diarreah problem, I threw up once. Ate dinner like two hours ago, as soon as I threw up I feel better, didn't feel sick at ALL before hand. I'm guessing this is the start of "morning sickness"? Is it not too early, and does anyone else experience this yet?

I am five weeks and I had that about four nights ago, it woke me up, but it was cramps, like gastro with sweating like I was going to faint, then diahroea and felt like I was going to throw up. Sometimes the hormones affect our digestive system and bowels quite bad, but it only happened once to me. I thought it was the prenatals as that can loosen everything up. But its become better now thank goodness. I was worried for a little bit.


----------



## AnakeRose

Brightstarshi said:


> hi ladies
> 
> hope everyone sleeps well tonight.,anyone else having insomnia?
> be great when our babies are the reason for being awake..middle of the night feeding...i cant wait :)

I haven't had any insomnia, I can't get enough sleep.


----------



## AnakeRose

kaili said:


> I'm gonna repost my post from another thread in case I have different viewers here:
> 
> Anyone care to enlighten me, since we're all around the same schedule... According to my FF, I'm due somewhere between the 13-15th of September. That puts me toward the end of week 3 of pregnancy. I was just sitting on the couch about 10 minutes ago, started sweating SEVERELY out of nowhere, got instant diarreah, and while on the toilet with the diarreah problem, I threw up once. Ate dinner like two hours ago, as soon as I threw up I feel better, didn't feel sick at ALL before hand. I'm guessing this is the start of "morning sickness"? Is it not too early, and does anyone else experience this yet?

I found out on the 28th, but I threw up on the night of the 20th for no apparent reason. My stomach just felt like it stopped working.


----------



## kaili

nico82 said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> I'm gonna repost my post from another thread in case I have different viewers here:
> 
> Anyone care to enlighten me, since we're all around the same schedule... According to my FF, I'm due somewhere between the 13-15th of September. That puts me toward the end of week 3 of pregnancy. I was just sitting on the couch about 10 minutes ago, started sweating SEVERELY out of nowhere, got instant diarreah, and while on the toilet with the diarreah problem, I threw up once. Ate dinner like two hours ago, as soon as I threw up I feel better, didn't feel sick at ALL before hand. I'm guessing this is the start of "morning sickness"? Is it not too early, and does anyone else experience this yet?
> 
> I am five weeks and I had that about four nights ago, it woke me up, but it was cramps, like gastro with sweating like I was going to faint, then diahroea and felt like I was going to throw up. Sometimes the hormones affect our digestive system and bowels quite bad, but it only happened once to me. I thought it was the prenatals as that can loosen everything up. But its become better now thank goodness. I was worried for a little bit.Click to expand...

That is EXACTLY what happened to me, i got the sweats and the diarrhea and I was thinking I only threw up because the diarrhea was making me so uncomfortable. I had the fainting sensation about 60 seconds before I threw up, and as soon as I did, I felt instantly better in all aspects. I am hoping this isn't a daily thing because its going to be hard to explain to my boss why I disappear with no explanation from the office.


----------



## Hopethisyear

kaili said:


> I'm gonna repost my post from another thread in case I have different viewers here:
> 
> Anyone care to enlighten me, since we're all around the same schedule... According to my FF, I'm due somewhere between the 13-15th of September. That puts me toward the end of week 3 of pregnancy. I was just sitting on the couch about 10 minutes ago, started sweating SEVERELY out of nowhere, got instant diarreah, and while on the toilet with the diarreah problem, I threw up once. Ate dinner like two hours ago, as soon as I threw up I feel better, didn't feel sick at ALL before hand. I'm guessing this is the start of "morning sickness"? Is it not too early, and does anyone else experience this yet?

I had that all day last Saturday, I think it was a bug though.


----------



## taryen87

Cramping and very bad lower back pain. Should i be worried?


----------



## Kylarsmom

I started feeling just "yucky" not really sickness just an overall yucky feeling toy bit nauseous and like my stomach can't decide if its full or hungry which is mildly annoying. Oh and I'm freezing too! For whoever asked that!! ;) anyone else just feel a td yucky??


----------



## Aiden187

Omg im cramping like stretching pain, anyone else?


----------



## LockandKey

Aiden187 said:


> Omg im cramping like stretching pain, anyone else?

yup


----------



## Pink Petals

I have mostly been having cramping that feels like stretching and low back pain.

However, tonight I am feeling little jabs of mild pain in my uterus, sort of like little pokes. Should I be worried or is this normal too? No bleeding.


----------



## Aiden187

Me too, lower back pain and like a stabbing pain on my left side.


----------



## AnakeRose

Kylarsmom said:


> I started feeling just "yucky" not really sickness just an overall yucky feeling toy bit nauseous and like my stomach can't decide if its full or hungry which is mildly annoying. Oh and I'm freezing too! For whoever asked that!! ;) anyone else just feel a td yucky??

OH GOOD! I'm not the only one!! (I mentioned it at first). I just can't stay warm!



Aiden187 said:


> Omg im cramping like stretching pain, anyone else?

Yes, I feel like someone is pulling on my belly button from behind. Weirdest feeling ever!


----------



## Josefin

Hello! I'm due the 3rd with my 3rd kid:) Found out two days ago. Wasn't planned but is welcome anyway:) H&H 9 months to you all! 

I have MS mostly in the mornings and I could sleep all day;) I have my first appointment with midwife 29/1.


----------



## marie_sims

LockandKey said:


> Aiden187 said:
> 
> 
> Omg im cramping like stretching pain, anyone else?
> 
> yupClick to expand...


I am going through that right now :wacko: I usually get the cramping at midnight. During the day I am fine...but at night I have sit up and walk around for a good 20 minutes to stop the pain. I have had no bleeding or major morning sickness. The only discomfort is the menstrual like cramps aka stretching of the uterus :(


----------



## Aiden187

Are you scared at all, I am due to my 4 previous misscarriges.


----------



## marie_sims

Aiden187 said:


> Are you scared at all, I am due to my 4 previous misscarriges.


I try not to thinking about what might go wrong. Somethings are way out of my hands...so, I focus all my energy on eating the right foods, taken the correct prenatal Medicine, keeping up with all OB visits etc...

I feel if I have done my very best to keep this baby safe and healthy, I have done my part. The rest depends on genetics and things way beyond my control. But when in doubt I pray :flower:


----------



## Aiden187

Good positive attitude


----------



## Jesmia

Pink Petals said:


> I have mostly been having cramping that feels like stretching and low back pain.
> 
> However, tonight I am feeling little jabs of mild pain in my uterus, sort of like little pokes. Should I be worried or is this normal too? No bleeding.

I get this mostly in the night when I shift position, sometimes it wakes me up! They're little stabby pains, usually on one side that last a few seconds before fading. I never had that in my first pregnancy but I'm getting it frequently this time around.


----------



## MrsLQ

Aiden- I had 4 miscarriages inbetween my 2 boys, so I would try not to worry too much. When I first found out I went into panic mode, then I thought, there is nothin to suggest anything that is going to go wrong. If I get any symptoms then I will panic. 

Today will be my first day not testing.... Eeek!


----------



## Kiss08

Phew, it's been a rough night! I ended up getting a migraine yesterday (typical AF symptom for me is menstrual migraines). I started questioning the validity of my BFP and worrying that that headache was due to a drop in estrogen (as in menstrual migraines) and therefore a miscarriage. Woke up in the middle of the night, headache magically gone but was awoken by abdominal cramps! I was planning to retest this morning so I went ahead and got a clear BFP! Went and ate some pickles and now I feel better. For me, I think the cramps were because I didn't eat much last night due to the migraine. By the way, this is pregnancy #1 for me!

Made it to my first milestone (retesting). Now have my sights set on next Friday when I'll be 5 wks 1 day (reduced chance of chemical). Trying to take things one day at a time. 

Welcome to all the newbies! GL to all you lucky ducks getting your scans! Doctor told me I could get mine at 7 weeks. I plan to call today to schedule it. Lots of sticky dust to all! I can't believe we're really pregnant!! :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Aiden187 said:


> Some months are longer than others acording to my calender , and im 4 weeks and 5 days, so like 108,buy yup im about 5 days behind you, why ?

Oh so you go by months if you go by weeks its only 107, well 106 now :haha: As for being scared i am pertrafied i have had one mmc, and i keep thinking the worst. i don't think my early scan only picking up a gestation sac helped, just holding on to the fact my hcg levels rose as normal and hoping to see more a week today. Well you get an early scan?

AnakeRose i was up in the night around 3 or 4 times wanting sips of drink, didn't want to have much so i wasn't on the toilet every 3 seconds, didn't work, went 3 times in the night :dohh: Also sounds like you have a very creative way to tell people of your pregnancy :D 

miriam :wave: welcome to the group, congratulations on your bfp after quite a while ttc. 

taryen87 i would wait until 12 weeks just to be sure, then just sit down and tell them it isnt up to them it's up to you. My parents won't be too impressed as I'm pretty young and in the middle of uni, but dh is 8 years old and doesn't want to be to old when he has kids. He works in a job that allows him to support us all so i don't see anything wrong with it. As for the cramping and back pain as long as it's easy enough to cope with i wouldn't be too worried maybe take some paracetamol they are 100% safe in pregnancy, it is probably ligaments and stuff softening and stretching 

JLMC hope she gets better i think you will always get people that are not 100% with your pregnancy no matter when you decide the time is right. 

Brightstarshi i am also the opposite i can't get enough sleep. I slept from 10-8 last night and i am still shattered. 

lockandkey it is always a hard secrete to keep.

hopethisyear our mmc is the reason we decided to keep the people who know very minimum, only someone to have chloe for appointments and dh's sister as she told us straight away. With all the problems i am having at the moment i am so glad we didn't decide to tell everyone. We may tell my mum if bean has a heartbeat on my scan in 7 days. 

kaili symptoms do start early for some it is normally all to do with hcg hormone and for some ladies it is higher than others, so maybe you are just unlucky. I see you chart your cycle how many weeks pregnant would that make you does it co inside with where af date would put you?

Pink Petals i would say all is normal just baby making itself at home :D 

Josefin :wave: welcome to the group, hope your first midwife appointment goes well 

Kiss08 headaches are often caused by all the change in hormones that pregnancy caused :D and you are lucky getting a scan so early, is there a reason for them to scan you that early?

1 week today until my scan, I want it to be here now, at the same time i don't want it to come at all :dohh: 

You ladies are a chatty bunch just caught up on 5 or 6 pages :haha:


----------



## babydevil1989

Kiss08 i had a migraine last sunday its due to hormonal changes which is why many women get them at time AF is due xxx


----------



## Kiss08

mummytochloe said:


> Kiss08 headaches are often caused by all the change in hormones that pregnancy caused :D and you are lucky getting a scan so early, is there a reason for them to scan you that early?

Just standard procedure I guess. The catch is I don't go in sooner than that even to get a blood test. My OB said they do 7 weeks because the heartbeat shows at 6 weeks so just in case I'm a bit off on my dates, it should still show.


----------



## MadamRose

Kiss08 said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> Kiss08 headaches are often caused by all the change in hormones that pregnancy caused :D and you are lucky getting a scan so early, is there a reason for them to scan you that early?
> 
> Just standard procedure I guess. The catch is I don't go in sooner than that even to get a blood test. My OB said they do 7 weeks because the heartbeat shows at 6 weeks so just in case I'm a bit off on my dates, it should still show.Click to expand...

That's brilliant over here we don't normally see midwife for bloods until 7-8 weeks and don't get first scan until 12 weeks :


----------



## lady1985

Thanks for the invite! :hugs: I'm so scared to say i'm preg yet, 1 test yesterday am + then pm -, now this morning 2 +'s, clear blue and another unknown brand!

This is my 1st pregnancy, if these tests aren't messing with me! Also first ever BFP's too!

I'm going for my 1st scan 25/1! eeek! :wacko:

Any advice? Can I say I'm pregnant???


----------



## MadamRose

lady1985 said:


> Thanks for the invite! :hugs: I'm so scared to say i'm preg yet, 1 test yesterday am + then pm -, now this morning 2 +'s, clear blue and another unknown brand!
> 
> This is my 1st pregnancy, if these tests aren't messing with me! Also first ever BFP's too!
> 
> I'm going for my 1st scan 25/1! eeek! :wacko:
> 
> Any advice? Can I say I'm pregnant???

False negatives unless they are evaps are rare 

the reason you may have got negative in the afternoon is that hcg isnt always a strong at first which is why they say use fmu. But 3 positive tests you are definightly pregnant. Do you have a round edd based on lmp?


----------



## Manda2012

Hi ladies 

Can I join, this is baby number 2 due on 4 th September, I have had two mc's in last twelve months so still very scared about believing it and trying not to get my hopes up, ( who am I kidding) anyway, very different from when I had my ds was 5 weeks yesterday and as if by magic the nauseous started yesterday am, felt very nauseous then went toilet and had diarrhoea had this twice felt very sleepy then after half hour felt better and the exact thing again this morning anyone else suffering like this googled it and it said it was a form of morning sickness, 

Anyways hoping for a healthy and happy nine months for us all and sticky beans xx


----------



## MadamRose

Manda2012 i know the feeling of being scared i had a mmc before my daughter, i find it makes it hard to enjoy the early pregnancy. Welcome to the group


----------



## lady1985

mummytochloe said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the invite! :hugs: I'm so scared to say i'm preg yet, 1 test yesterday am + then pm -, now this morning 2 +'s, clear blue and another unknown brand!
> 
> This is my 1st pregnancy, if these tests aren't messing with me! Also first ever BFP's too!
> 
> I'm going for my 1st scan 25/1! eeek! :wacko:
> 
> Any advice? Can I say I'm pregnant???
> 
> False negatives unless they are evaps are rare
> 
> the reason you may have got negative in the afternoon is that hcg isnt always a strong at first which is why they say use fmu. But 3 positive tests you are definightly pregnant. Do you have a round edd based on lmp?Click to expand...

Yes that is what I thought as I did drink quite a lot of fluid in the afternoon, it drove me crazy last night could hardly sleep! But feeling more rested now with 2 +'s on 2 different test's this am. Was just a bit concered as they are so light! :dohh:

You know it's funny you see so many ppl getting two lines and your like 'yay for you' now it happens to me and I'm like, do I believe this is true??! :wacko:

No real big preg signs for me though, maybe I expect more :blush:

I think my edd is around 10th Sept!


----------



## MadamRose

lady1985 said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the invite! :hugs: I'm so scared to say i'm preg yet, 1 test yesterday am + then pm -, now this morning 2 +'s, clear blue and another unknown brand!
> 
> This is my 1st pregnancy, if these tests aren't messing with me! Also first ever BFP's too!
> 
> I'm going for my 1st scan 25/1! eeek! :wacko:
> 
> Any advice? Can I say I'm pregnant???
> 
> False negatives unless they are evaps are rare
> 
> the reason you may have got negative in the afternoon is that hcg isnt always a strong at first which is why they say use fmu. But 3 positive tests you are definightly pregnant. Do you have a round edd based on lmp?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that is what I thought as I did drink quite a lot of fluid in the afternoon, it drove me crazy last night could hardly sleep! But feeling more rested now with 2 +'s on 2 different test's this am. Was just a bit concered as they are so light! :dohh:
> 
> You know it's funny you see so many ppl getting two lines and your like 'yay for you' now it happens to me and I'm like, do I believe this is true??! :wacko:
> 
> No real big preg signs for me though, maybe I expect more :blush:
> 
> I think my edd is around 10th Sept!Click to expand...

Your probably quite early on a lot of symptoms are due to hcg levels which don't get higher until a little later. My hcg blood levels were almost 3000mIU/ml when i got them checked and my symptoms are still not always there. and for pregnancy test normally you only need 25-50mIU/ml to get a positive. and some ladies don't get symptoms at all so don't worry about lack of symptoms


----------



## MrsLQ

I tested the other night and got negative, I have since had about 8 positives...its hard at this point not to worry...Once we are all in 2nd tri and having our scans, feeling our babies kick...getting emotional thinking about it.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i much prefer the 2nd and 3rd tri over the 1st. I know it sounds bad but i just wish the 1st tri away i get that worried during it. 

I don't even dare think about 12 week scan until i have seen heartbeat on the 11th


----------



## plutosblue

I have to say its really dragging! I want to be 12 weeks now! 

Morning ladies, how are you all feeling? I have some serious bloating this morning :wacko:


----------



## lady1985

I have my first check up on the 25th so I should be about 8 weeks, so excited, it crazy we have to just go by the pee stick to know our little bambino is holding on in there somewhere :cloud9:

I've noticed today my nips are getting quite sore, not my bbs though never had that before so must be a good sign! :blush:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes that's a really good sign. it's crazy our boobs start to change ready to produce milk so early on


----------



## plutosblue

With my first pregnancy I was leaking colostrum by 16 weeks lasting right up until the birth :rofl: Ahhh memories...


----------



## MadamRose

That's a long time Pluto.

I feel so tired today and slept 10-8 :coffee:


----------



## plutosblue

I think maybe my body knew that DD was going to be a boob monster :haha: 

I'm glad I'm not the only one who's tired, I dosed off on the sofa this morning and was startled awake to find Elena sat on the windowsill peering at the neighbours :blush:


----------



## kaili

plutosblue said:


> I have to say its really dragging! I want to be 12 weeks now!
> 
> Morning ladies, how are you all feeling? I have some serious bloating this morning :wacko:

Someone mentioned yesterday they had a general all around doo doo feeling (not nauseous but not feeling 100% either)... I have to say that after I threw up last night, I felt good for about an hour but since then, I've had this weird sensation, like my skin is tingling or something (hard to explain)... sort of a headache with it, but not a full headache, feels like it may be sinus related... that OR it could have something to do with the fact that I haven't slept for longer than 2.5-3 hours at a time because I keep having to get up to pee... seriously! before this week, even after drinking a full cup of water, I never had any problems sleeping 8 or 10 hours at a time and holding my pee in!!!


----------



## MadamRose

kaili said:


> plutosblue said:
> 
> 
> I have to say its really dragging! I want to be 12 weeks now!
> 
> Morning ladies, how are you all feeling? I have some serious bloating this morning :wacko:
> 
> Someone mentioned yesterday they had a general all around doo doo feeling (not nauseous but not feeling 100% either)... I have to say that after I threw up last night, I felt good for about an hour but since then, I've had this weird sensation, like my skin is tingling or something (hard to explain)... sort of a headache with it, but not a full headache, feels like it may be sinus related... that OR it could have something to do with the fact that I haven't slept for longer than 2.5-3 hours at a time because I keep having to get up to pee... seriously! before this week, even after drinking a full cup of water, I never had any problems sleeping 8 or 10 hours at a time and holding my pee in!!!Click to expand...

I always take a full pint glass to bed with me to drink through the night even before pregnancy. Well i hadn't been peeing through the night, but last night i only drank 3/4's of the glass and was up 3 times to pee :dohh: it's so annoying isn't it


----------



## babydevil1989

So bloated today i look like i have a bump already! 

Tired is an understatement im so exhausted my eyes keep closing without me realising.

Got awful back pain today and i def remember it from my son its a bit loke sciatica!!

Welcome to all the newbies :hi:


----------



## MadamRose

babydevil1989 i had the bloat over christmas i'm sure the bump pic i posted yesterday is bloat too. 

I keep feeling sick after lunch and don't eat as much as i used to for lunch pre pregnancy :dohh:


----------



## MrsLQ

I am soooo tired, keep falling asleep and have a really bad headache! My tummy hurts and I keep pooping : (
Me an Oh had very slow, gentle sex today... Only lasted about 5 mins bless him.
Headache is giving me pain behind my ears and In my neck, it's rubbish as I really need to study :(


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs: MrsLQ hope you feel better soon. What are you studying for?


----------



## lady1985

mummytochloe said:


> babydevil1989 i had the bloat over christmas i'm sure the bump pic i posted yesterday is bloat too.
> 
> I keep feeling sick after lunch and don't eat as much as i used to for lunch pre pregnancy :dohh:

What bump pic??


----------



## MadamRose

I posted it a few pages back but have reattached for you

I was 5+3 based on LMP
 



Attached Files:







5+3.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jesmia

Morning girls. Um last night before I went to bed I had some pink spotting, is this a bad thing? This morning it was still there but brown instead of pink. It took me forever to get to sleep last night because I was worrying about what it could mean.


----------



## MadamRose

Jesmia pink spotting is normal ok but if you are really worried ring doctors and they may do some bloods or something for you. I had 3 bleeds with dd x


----------



## lady1985

mummytochloe said:


> I posted it a few pages back but have reattached for you
> 
> I was 5+3 based on LMP

wow! i'm only a week behind you, I have nothing!


----------



## Kiss08

Speaking of dragging, anyone still drinking coffee and/or soda? I cut back (used to drink two cups of coffee and two Diet Cokes, now drink one of each), but I sort of feel guilty about it. I know the books say caffeine in moderation is okay but still. Anyone out there still having their caffeine??


----------



## MadamRose

Kiss08 said:


> Speaking of dragging, anyone still drinking coffee and/or soda? I cut back (used to drink two cups of coffee and two Diet Cokes, now drink one of each), but I sort of feel guilty about it. I know the books say caffeine in moderation is okay but still. Anyone out there still having their caffeine??

I drank tea with dd, at least 5cups a day like i used to pre pregnancy and she was born perfectly healthy. i am the same with this one drinking the same amount of tea as pre pregnancy sometimes even 6-7 cups a day so i wouldn't worry hunni


----------



## MadamRose

lady1985 said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> I posted it a few pages back but have reattached for you
> 
> I was 5+3 based on LMP
> 
> wow! i'm only a week behind you, I have nothing!Click to expand...

Thank you i think it's bloat tbh


----------



## lady1985

Kiss08 said:


> Speaking of dragging, anyone still drinking coffee and/or soda? I cut back (used to drink two cups of coffee and two Diet Cokes, now drink one of each), but I sort of feel guilty about it. I know the books say caffeine in moderation is okay but still. Anyone out there still having their caffeine??

I cut out coffee from ovulation - but im still drinking tea - I may live in Malta - but I'm still British! lol :coffee:


----------



## MadamRose

lady1985 said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of dragging, anyone still drinking coffee and/or soda? I cut back (used to drink two cups of coffee and two Diet Cokes, now drink one of each), but I sort of feel guilty about it. I know the books say caffeine in moderation is okay but still. Anyone out there still having their caffeine??
> 
> I cut out coffee from ovulation - but im still drinking tea - I may live in Malta - but I'm still British! lol :coffee:Click to expand...

Malta is a beautiful country i went on holiday there once and loved it :thumbup:


----------



## MrsLQ

I am doing an access to education course, plan was to do that and go to Uni to become a teacher. That won't be happening...due to funding issues. My plan is to try and finish the course and eventually look into becoming a Teaching Assistant. However,we have been talking about me becoming a SAHM to Zooma (baby) and my youngest Zachary. Till they are both at school.

What is weird, assuming my dates don't get changed if I come 10 days early like I did with Zachary then Zooma would start school a yer earlier than if he comes on his due date..


----------



## Scholesy

Kiss08 said:


> Speaking of dragging, anyone still drinking coffee and/or soda? I cut back (used to drink two cups of coffee and two Diet Cokes, now drink one of each), but I sort of feel guilty about it. I know the books say caffeine in moderation is okay but still. Anyone out there still having their caffeine??

I've cut back on the caffeine a little but I'm not going to cut it out altogether! I looooove full fat coke and would be gutted if I couldn't have it! No more than 2 cans a day though. I'm also only having one small cup of tea in the morning instead of several mugs throughout the day :winkwink:

NHS guidelines state that up to 200mg of caffeine per day is fine during pregnancy so I'm just going to keep within the guidelines. No more cans of red bull when I'm on the way to work in the morning (I don't like coffee).


----------



## lady1985

mummytochloe said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of dragging, anyone still drinking coffee and/or soda? I cut back (used to drink two cups of coffee and two Diet Cokes, now drink one of each), but I sort of feel guilty about it. I know the books say caffeine in moderation is okay but still. Anyone out there still having their caffeine??
> 
> I cut out coffee from ovulation - but im still drinking tea - I may live in Malta - but I'm still British! lol :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Malta is a beautiful country i went on holiday there once and loved it :thumbup:Click to expand...

Did you?! Yes it is very beautiful here I love it, I moved here when I was 23 on my own! I got married last year to DH who is Maltese so were having a Malteaser baby! :baby: I'm originally from Wales.


----------



## Jesmia

mummytochloe said:


> Jesmia pink spotting is normal ok but if you are really worried ring doctors and they may do some bloods or something for you. I had 3 bleeds with dd x

Thanks :) I feel like I'm new at this all over again, i'm only 5ish weeks but already so many things are different to last time!

Kiss08 - I've always heard 1 caffeine drink a day is okay so I'm still having my morning coffee, though I'm not making it quite as strong as I used to!


----------



## lady1985

I'm a tea addict so I need to buy some deacaff tea :coffee: don't think it'll be the same tho! I think we can have green tea or herbal teas? what do you think girls?


----------



## MadamRose

Mrslq my dd was late hope this baby is earky as they would start school whole year earlier if just 2 days early. 

I am currently at uni training to be a teacher, next year ay uni with new born will be a challange but really don't want a year out.

Scholesy i am bad I don't listen to all the guidelines most of the food ones I do but ate a medium rare stake before bfp and don't cut down tea

Yes lady 1985 worlds love to holiday there again in the future. 

I heard green tea is just as bad or worse than normal tea


----------



## babydevil1989

Is it bad that i didnt know the caffiene thing?! 

I love my coke so havnt cut down and didnt with DS either!

Why are you meant to restrict it?!


----------



## MadamRose

I don't actually know why I wouldn't worry bsbydevil if you didn't do it with ds I wouldnt worry x


----------



## Beth04

Hi everyone! A couple of days ago I got my first BFP ever (after over three years of trying)! I took three tests and all came back positive (I was in disbelief) and I am going to have the blood test today to confirm. Estimated due date is Sept. 8.


----------



## MadamRose

Beth04 welcome to the group :wave: congratulations on your bfp i bet you were over the moon after trying for so long x


----------



## taryen87

Went to the dr this am. Pee test was negative but yet she thinks i might be further along than i think how is that possible? Showed her the frer tests and she said they are deffo positive..


----------



## MadamRose

taryen87 said:


> Went to the dr this am. Pee test was negative but yet she thinks i might be further along than i think how is that possible? Showed her the frer tests and she said they are deffo positive..

What are they doing about it are they giving you blood test or anything


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> Speaking of dragging, anyone still drinking coffee and/or soda? I cut back (used to drink two cups of coffee and two Diet Cokes, now drink one of each), but I sort of feel guilty about it. I know the books say caffeine in moderation is okay but still. Anyone out there still having their caffeine??

I couldn't stand the taste of coffee for the last week, but Yay! I like coffee again! I missed my morning coffee :D Just having half a cup though. 

----
Today I'm on the hunt for an obstetrics doctor. Hopefully I can find one that's open late and maybe on weekends!


----------



## Kiss08

taryen87 said:


> Went to the dr this am. Pee test was negative but yet she thinks i might be further along than i think how is that possible? Showed her the frer tests and she said they are deffo positive..

Was it because it wasn't FMU? Don't know why she thinks you're further along (maybe a different calculation?).


----------



## taryen87

Yes it was fmu.. She is sending me for ultrasound on 18th..


----------



## taryen87

Did a frer and a clear blue digi and there is no denying these positives... And these werent fmu... Grrr


----------



## Gwenylovey

taryen87 said:


> Did a frer and a clear blue digi and there is no denying these positives... And these werent fmu... Grrr

Taryen, I know that both of those tests are super sensitive! I had an FRER pick up an HCG of 9 and a clear blue digital pick up an HCG of 20. I think the urine tests used at drs offices are much less sensitive, so maybe there just isn't enough HCG yet to be picked up there?? Does your doc want to do a blood test? That seems like the logical next step. Good luck!


----------



## babydevil1989

I cant believe your drs make u take a test mine just believed me last time no test/bloods or anything! :wacko:

Decided to start my healthy eating today so having a homemade chilli! I dont want to put on any unnesscary weight this time! X


----------



## kaili

babydevil1989 said:


> I cant believe your drs make u take a test mine just believed me last time no test/bloods or anything! :wacko:
> 
> Decided to start my healthy eating today so having a homemade chilli! I dont want to put on any unnesscary weight this time! X

I'm having the opposite problem! I'm trying to gain about 5 pounds, but when I eat big meals I barf!!


----------



## lady1985

I think I'm now 4 weeks 4 days, now in the last few hours I have been up and about doing some washing and went to the shop. Now I'm feeling sooo tired and getting crampy sort of pulling pains, this normal? Does every get this? Wow it feels strange!


----------



## MadamRose

we are having chicken and rice tonight - healthy enough i think

lady1985 perfectly normal as long as not to painful, if it uncomrotable you can take paracetamol safely, it's if pain is bad with paracetamol they like you to be seen. I have had a big tidy up around the house today.

I POAS again today, it was there but pretty light but i am getting that is because it was only and hour since i last did a pee and also because i have been drinking loads today, plus 
it was a really cheap test


----------



## JLMC

Hey Girlies!! I went for my early scan today and thought id show you my pic... the nurses said everything looks fine and its all developing properly so far :happydance: i'm sooo sleepy at the moment i just cant stay awake! Hope you're all okay today? xxx
 



Attached Files:







5wk scan.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## missangie

in 65 hours my beta numbers went from 256 to 1358.... Should I be concerned for such a huge rise????? I go in today thank goodness


----------



## MadamRose

missangie i wouldn't be worried the average doubling range in 48 hours but differnt women are slightly different. 

JLMC lovely scan pic is that a yolk sac inside gs?


----------



## Aiden187

Hey ladies, hows everyone, my boobs are killing me they hurt so bad, my son kicked one by accident and it hurt badly, I gained 2 pounds, not good at all, im actually hoping o get some kind of morning sickness, nothing yet though.


----------



## JLMC

Yes MTC :) now got to wait till the 30th jan for my midwife appointment and to book my next scan!! xx


----------



## stephanie1990

hi everyone! 

Can i join? :flower: 

My due date so far is 16th September, took a test today and it was positive, periods are irregular so i have no idea yet of an accurate due date lol 

I have a lovely little daughter called Ella who is 6 months so this is number 2 for me!! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

i bet you can't it is so much better than my 5+2 scan, I really hope i can see yolk sac next week, and a fetal pole to so scared that i wont get past the gs stage with this pregnancy :( will your next scan be normal 12 week one?

stephanie1990 welcome to the group your daughter is really cute. I will add you to the front page. 

Aiden187 i don't dare weigh myself especially after Christmas :dohh:


----------



## lady1985

mummytochloe said:


> we are having chicken and rice tonight - healthy enough i think
> 
> lady1985 perfectly normal as long as not to painful, if it uncomrotable you can take paracetamol safely, it's if pain is bad with paracetamol they like you to be seen. I have had a big tidy up around the house today.
> 
> I POAS again today, it was there but pretty light but i am getting that is because it was only and hour since i last did a pee and also because i have been drinking loads today, plus
> it was a really cheap test

Nothing alarming just know its there more of a strange feeling than painful really.

Your as bad as me...don't do it! Don't be like me getting a false neg from drinking to much water...it gets you worried. You have your bfp as long as you don't get af, you are safe! X


----------



## lady1985

JLMC said:


> Hey Girlies!! I went for my early scan today and thought id show you my pic... the nurses said everything looks fine and its all developing properly so far :happydance: i'm sooo sleepy at the moment i just cant stay awake! Hope you're all okay today? xxx

Weeee exciting!!!!!! Nice big happy one there! How many weeks 4 or 5? You went private? X


----------



## MadamRose

lady1985 i'm 5+4 so i was hoping no matter what i would get a bfp. I am worried as i had a scan at 5+2 and there was only a gestational sac, i know some women at this stage see a yolk sac too. So i am a bit worried my pregnancy won't progress especially with a previous MMC i had. I will panic until i see that gs had grown and got yolk sac and fetal pole on the 11th jan x


----------



## lady1985

mummytochloe said:


> lady1985 i'm 5+4 so i was hoping no matter what i would get a bfp. I am worried as i had a scan at 5+2 and there was only a gestational sac, i know some women at this stage see a yolk sac too. So i am a bit worried my pregnancy won't progress especially with a previous MMC i had. I will panic until i see that gs had grown and got yolk sac and fetal pole on the 11th jan x

Ah, sorry I didn't realise, and to be honest I know lots about ttc as its been so long I now have to learn the otherwise of the test gate.

Think positively as possible and you never know, mother nature is a wonderfully strange thing, but can also be very cruel for reasons beyond our hearts xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i am hoping all will be fine as i read it is fine for yolk sac to not be there up until 5+4, it has to be there after that, and i don't know if my dates are 100% on i got moved a few days with dd so for all i know i could be moved a few days this time. I know that even on friday there may not be heart beat but there should be fetal pole and yolk sac. I am also hoping my hematoma is smaller as sonographer said it increases my chance of mc, however the doctor didn't say this


----------



## Daniellexxxx

I'm going doctors tomorrow to confirm pregnancy, please can you all have your fingers crossed for me? Ill keep u updated xx


----------



## MadamRose

Daniellexxxx fingers crossed for you hope your appoitment with your doctor goes well :D


----------



## Brightstarshi

fingers and legs crossed..oops too late for the legs :D lol


----------



## MaryP83

How soon do you have to make an appointment at the doctors? I was going to wait until 6 weeks, is this too late?


----------



## lady1985

mummytochloe said:


> Yes i am hoping all will be fine as i read it is fine for yolk sac to not be there up until 5+4, it has to be there after that, and i don't know if my dates are 100% on i got moved a few days with dd so for all i know i could be moved a few days this time. I know that even on friday there may not be heart beat but there should be fetal pole and yolk sac. I am also hoping my hematoma is smaller as sonographer said it increases my chance of mc, however the doctor didn't say this

Hopefully
just a bit out with dates the docs are not always right 1st time, we are all different.
I'm thinking it depends on when you ovulated can put you out.

Wish I knew more to advise, sorry. But I have all the hope for you xx


----------



## MadamRose

MaryP83 i would ring them up each doctors is different, mine you ring up you don't have to see doctor if you know you are pregnant they just book you in to have your booking in appointment with the midwife at 8weeks. Some like you to see a doctor before you see midwife so i would just ring to check. 

lady1985 it's fine, it's all i can do :D i posted a thread and a good few people there only saw gs at my stage and a week or 2 later they saw yolk sac and fetal pole, and many even saw hb's too :D


----------



## Daniellexxxx

This was my test this morning, what do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bumpbananas

Jesmia I had very slight pink spotting around 13 dpo after sex this time but tbh as only a little bit I didn't worry. Last time pregnant I had brown spotting and I was worried as first time and so I had early scan which confirmed all was fine I saw a blob with nothing in it around 4 weeks preg all was fine for me figured it was implantation spotting. 

Danielle big fx!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Daniellexxxx said:


> This was my test this morning, what do you all think?

there is no way you aint pregnant this is mine when i first tested it's lighter than that.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Daniellexxxx

Sounds promising! Thankyou xx


----------



## MadamRose

Daniellexxxx said:


> Sounds promising! Thankyou xx

With pregnancy tests any line with colour is a bfp it doesn't matter how strong they are :thumbup:


----------



## Daniellexxxx

That's great! I never realised, I thought they had to be the same colour, time will tell... Me and my partner are so happy, will do another test tomorrow morning before doctor and post pics to see what u all think xx


----------



## MadamRose

Daniellexxxx said:


> That's great! I never realised, I thought they had to be the same colour, time will tell... Me and my partner are so happy, will do another test tomorrow morning before doctor and post pics to see what u all think xx

With ovulation test they have to be the same or darker to show ovulation however with a pregnancy test any line means pregnant :D


----------



## Kylarsmom

Kiss08 said:


> Speaking of dragging, anyone still drinking coffee and/or soda? I cut back (used to drink two cups of coffee and two Diet Cokes, now drink one of each), but I sort of feel guilty about it. I know the books say caffeine in moderation is okay but still. Anyone out there still having their caffeine??

I cut back from like 6 diet cokes a day to 1. To completely stop was giving me too bad of headaches and I know some caffeine is ok but I'm like you I feel guilty :(


----------



## JLMC

mummytochloe said:


> i bet you can't it is so much better than my 5+2 scan, I really hope i can see yolk sac next week, and a fetal pole to so scared that i wont get past the gs stage with this pregnancy :( will your next scan be normal 12 week one?

Yes hopefully. I might go private and have one done around 8/9 weeks just for peace of mind though, then have my 12 week one. They said i was breathing too heavy so couldnt see a heartbeat though :( haha oh well. When do you go hun? xx


----------



## JLMC

lady1985 said:


> JLMC said:
> 
> 
> Hey Girlies!! I went for my early scan today and thought id show you my pic... the nurses said everything looks fine and its all developing properly so far :happydance: i'm sooo sleepy at the moment i just cant stay awake! Hope you're all okay today? xxx
> 
> Weeee exciting!!!!!! Nice big happy one there! How many weeks 4 or 5? You went private? XClick to expand...

No i was convinced my cramping was getting worse so NHS said theyd see me to rule out an ectopic. I think im going to book a private around 8/9 weeks though. Im 5+4 today xx


----------



## JLMC

Daniellexxxx said:


> This was my test this morning, what do you all think?

Id say positive hun, this is what my tesco test looked like. Id recommend getting a clear blue digi though now xxx


----------



## Daniellexxxx

Thankyou, yes it is a tescos one, ill find out tomorrow if I am or not by doing another test xx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ok guys tell me what you think.. Going to type this poem up that I wrote and put it in a box with something pink and blue as a gift to our parents to tell them the news. 


This news might surprise you a bit,
Maybe you should pull up a chair and sit. 
Baby Giddings in September is due,
What will it be, pink or blue?
Kylar & kendon will be big brothers,
I hope I can be the best of mothers!
We don't have it all quite figured out,
But God has a plan, i have no doubt!
For so many reasons we are happy as can be, 
That God has blessed us as the parents of three!


----------



## Daniellexxxx

Beautiful poem, congratulations xx


----------



## JLMC

Kylarsmom said:


> Ok guys tell me what you think.. Going to type this poem up that I wrote and put it in a box with something pink and blue as a gift to our parents to tell them the news.
> 
> 
> This news might surprise you a bit,
> Maybe you should pull up a chair and sit.
> Baby Giddings in September is due,
> What will it be, pink or blue?
> Kylar & kendon will be big brothers,
> I hope I can be the best of mothers!
> We don't have it all quite figured out,
> But God has a plan, i have no doubt!
> For so many reasons we are happy as can be,
> That God has blessed us as the parents of three!

Thats so cute... what a lovely idea for your parents xxx


----------



## MadamRose

JLMC my next scan is on friday, so a week today, i am so scared gs sac wont have grown and there wont be fetal pole or yolk sac or heartbeat :( depending on what happens at my 6+4 one i am tempted to do a private one. However if baby is ok and hematoma is still there i will ask if they can scan me at 9ish as i was told by sonographer it increases my chance of mc. 

Kylarsmom that is lovely

I am trying to write a uni essay and every 200 words i get distracted by bnb. I wont get very far if i keep doing that got to write 3000 words :coffee:


----------



## plutosblue

Beautiful poem! I wish I was that creative, I just blurted it out :rofl: (only parents know in my case)


----------



## JLMC

mummytochloe said:


> JLMC my next scan is on friday, so a week today, i am so scared gs sac wont have grown and there wont be fetal pole or yolk sac or heartbeat :( depending on what happens at my 6+4 one i am tempted to do a private one. However if baby is ok and hematoma is still there i will ask if they can scan me at 9ish as i was told by sonographer it increases my chance of mc.
> 
> Kylarsmom that is lovely
> 
> I am trying to write a uni essay and every 200 words i get distracted by bnb. I wont get very far if i keep doing that got to write 3000 words :coffee:

im worried now cause they were talking about a fetal pole but i cant see one on my scan.. ive been looking at online scans but i just cant work it out!!! :wacko: xx


----------



## MadamRose

JLMC said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> JLMC my next scan is on friday, so a week today, i am so scared gs sac wont have grown and there wont be fetal pole or yolk sac or heartbeat :( depending on what happens at my 6+4 one i am tempted to do a private one. However if baby is ok and hematoma is still there i will ask if they can scan me at 9ish as i was told by sonographer it increases my chance of mc.
> 
> Kylarsmom that is lovely
> 
> I am trying to write a uni essay and every 200 words i get distracted by bnb. I wont get very far if i keep doing that got to write 3000 words :coffee:
> 
> im worried now cause they were talking about a fetal pole but i cant see one on my scan.. ive been looking at online scans but i just cant work it out!!! :wacko: xxClick to expand...

You may have been too early to have a fetal pole they appear after the yolk sac i think.


----------



## MrsLQ

Danielle, that's a lovely line in your test!


----------



## Kiss08

I can't decide what to do about my scans. I definitely get one at 20 weeks (they won't let you go a day sooner here). I only get one more before that (assuming I have a normal pregnancy). Initially I was planning to do a 7/8 week scan but if I can't get another one until 20 weeks, maybe I want to do a 10-12 week scan. I think I'm going to get a blood test at 5-6 weeks. My parents are flying in in a couple weeks and I want to make sure I'm still pregnant before I tell them I'm pregnant. I'm having my dog wear a "I'm the big brother" shirt for when they arrive. I'm not creative enough to write a poem or essay! :winkwink:

Daniellexxxx: Definitely positive!

JLMC: Beautiful scan!


----------



## MadamRose

Kiss08 IMO i would wait until 12 weeks as this is when chance of MC decreases, i don't want to sound like a buzz kill but i would rather wait those extra to weeks and have mc rate be much lower than go at 10 and there still be a bit higher chance of mc.

I have only written just over 1/10th of this essay it is never going to be finished at this rate :dohh: it has to be in on monday along with another of 3000 words. I also feel at bit :sick: so that isn't helping.

Does anyone else keep wondering if their symptoms especially feeling nauseous is in their head?


----------



## Gwenylovey

Kylarsmom said:


> Ok guys tell me what you think.. Going to type this poem up that I wrote and put it in a box with something pink and blue as a gift to our parents to tell them the news.
> 
> 
> This news might surprise you a bit,
> Maybe you should pull up a chair and sit.
> Baby Giddings in September is due,
> What will it be, pink or blue?
> Kylar & kendon will be big brothers,
> I hope I can be the best of mothers!
> We don't have it all quite figured out,
> But God has a plan, i have no doubt!
> For so many reasons we are happy as can be,
> That God has blessed us as the parents of three!

This is too cute!! Love it!


----------



## Emmy1987

Ooh I can't keep up with all this chat!

Lovely bfp Danielle!

My boobs are SO SO sore today owieeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MadamRose

Emmy1987 my boobs were so sore the other day like they were full of milk and ready to leak when i used to breast fed my dd. They aren't as sore today, i am wondering if it is because i have been lazy all day and stayed in my pj's which means no bra? :blush:


----------



## Mum2Micah

Emmy1987 said:


> Ooh I can't keep up with all this chat!
> 
> Lovely bfp Danielle!
> 
> My boobs are SO SO sore today owieeeeeeeeeeee

I can't keep up either ladies! I'm on the opposite side of the world so when I'm sleeping you ladies are busy chatting... Just read through about 10 pages and can't remember all...

Congrats on the newbies with BFPs! 

Im still waiting on my bloods from my second beta. Was supposed to get the results yesterday but doc never called and she isn't back at work until tues so got to wait ages!

I'm guessing if I'm not bleeding then all must still be ok and hcg rising and not falling. 

I was super hungry yesterday but when I ate bigger meals at lunch and dinner I felt sick afterwards.

Boobies getting a tad sorer too but nothing unbearable.

How are u ladies all feeling?


----------



## Pink Petals

Ok... There is no judgement here, right?

I don't know what came over me, but today I bought and ate an entire bag of potato chips! And now I feel so guilty and I am regretting it.... 

I am generally a pretty healthy person. I eat well most of the time and exercise almost every day. This is not like me at all.... I feel bad enough that I probably won't do it again.

One chip binge won't affect the baby, will it?


----------



## ckylesworld

When I put my finger on my bikini line under my belly button its already hard. 
Thats the first thing I noticed with my son too. 

Anyone else feel that?


----------



## MadamRose

Mum2Micah as i read i copy the personas name and write a reply to that person in the quick reply box and do the for every person i want to reply to on that page. then when i am ready to go onto the next page i copy and paste it. and do this for all the pages i have to catch up with :thumbup:

Pink Petals definightly no judgement, i used to eat a bag of haribo a day for most of my pregnancy with dd. 

ckylesworld i can't feel anything :shrug:

I am a 1/5 of the way through my essay and distracted by bnb once again. I wanted to have half done by the time dh was home at about 10. Don't think i will be writing 900 words in 30mins when it's taken me an hour + to do 600 :haha: naughty bnb distracting me :haha:


----------



## AnakeRose

Pink Petals said:


> Ok... There is no judgement here, right?
> 
> I don't know what came over me, but today I bought and ate an entire bag of potato chips! And now I feel so guilty and I am regretting it....
> 
> I am generally a pretty healthy person. I eat well most of the time and exercise almost every day. This is not like me at all.... I feel bad enough that I probably won't do it again.
> 
> One chip binge won't affect the baby, will it?

I wouldn't worry about it too much girl!! I nearly did that exact same thing yesterday, but I ended up choosing some whole grain baked cracker chips instead. We can try our best to eat as healthy as possible, but sometimes a junk food craving gets us. :winkwink:



ckylesworld said:


> When I put my finger on my bikini line under my belly button its already hard.
> Thats the first thing I noticed with my son too.
> 
> Anyone else feel that?

I have a little too much padding already to feel that :)


----------



## MadamRose

What are you ladies doing to keep the weight off in pregnancy other than eating healthily?


----------



## stargazer01

Gwenylovey said:


> Kylarsmom said:
> 
> 
> Ok guys tell me what you think.. Going to type this poem up that I wrote and put it in a box with something pink and blue as a gift to our parents to tell them the news.
> 
> 
> This news might surprise you a bit,
> Maybe you should pull up a chair and sit.
> Baby Giddings in September is due,
> What will it be, pink or blue?
> Kylar & kendon will be big brothers,
> I hope I can be the best of mothers!
> We don't have it all quite figured out,
> But God has a plan, i have no doubt!
> For so many reasons we are happy as can be,
> That God has blessed us as the parents of three!
> 
> This is too cute!! Love it!Click to expand...

I love it too! Very sweet. :)


----------



## babydevil1989

Walking MTC i figure its gentle enough for me not to worry but will keep me at a normal weight too (im already overweight!) x


----------



## JLMC

MTC I've got an excersise bike at home so hoping to go on that in order to keep weight off.. I've got a very hectic job though which involves a lot of running about etc.. I'm just hoping it doesn't get too much. What are you thinking of doing to help weight loss? Xx


----------



## MadamRose

I have no idea. I have a 15 minuet walk (so 30 daily) to my uni from where i park my car so i am hoping this will help. I have no idea what else to do. i was thinking some of the more lighter activities on the wii fit but i am sure it says not to use when pregnant? i don't see what the harm would be in doing the step actives ect on it :shrug:

I need to write another 119 words and then i will be happy to give up on my essay for the night. I will be so glad when monday goes. my essays will all be in for the semester i just finished and i will be free from uni work until the 22nd. 

I will have seen my bubs again by the time i am back at uni, can have some quality time with my dd. and will see mindwife 2 days after i start back at uni :wohoo:


----------



## Kiss08

mummytochloe said:


> What are you ladies doing to keep the weight off in pregnancy other than eating healthily?

I'm trying to exercise (even if it's walking around my building at work on my lunch hour) at least 20 minutes three times a week.


----------



## Pink Petals

Well before becoming PG, I was strength training 3 days a week and running 3 days a week. My doctor said it is safe to keep doing what I usually do. However, the running has been harder since the fatigue hit, so it has been more like walk/jogs. I think I will probably lighten everything up a bit. Yesterday when I was jogging, I felt a cramp and immediately started walking instead. The cramp probably had nothing to do with the run, but I wasn't taking any chances!


----------



## Aiden187

I was doing insanity so totally need a new workout.


----------



## AnakeRose

mummytochloe said:


> I have no idea. I have a 15 minuet walk (so 30 daily) to my uni from where i park my car so i am hoping this will help. I have no idea what else to do. i was thinking some of the more lighter activities on the wii fit but i am sure it says not to use when pregnant? i don't see what the harm would be in doing the step actives ect on it :shrug:
> 
> I need to write another 119 words and then i will be happy to give up on my essay for the night. I will be so glad when monday goes. my essays will all be in for the semester i just finished and i will be free from uni work until the 22nd.
> 
> I will have seen my bubs again by the time i am back at uni, can have some quality time with my dd. and will see mindwife 2 days after i start back at uni :wohoo:

Is there a pool nearby? 

I'm swimming, indoor walking track, skating and stretching so far.


----------



## AnakeRose

Here's what I did to my jersey to tell my Ringette team :D

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130104_161615_zpsa77498c3.jpg


----------



## Aiden187

Way cute, whats everyone using for stretch Mark's?


----------



## AnakeRose

Aiden187 said:


> Way cute, whats everyone using for stretch Mark's?

Thanks! Now I just have to figure out how long I want to wait before telling them. They've been waiting for this :D 

I just hope I don't get more stretch marks than I already have :winkwink:

I've heard Bio Oil helps.


----------



## Aiden187

I used bio oil and it didint help at all, most girls are using a mothers special blend.


----------



## kaili

Aiden187 said:


> I used bio oil and it didint help at all, most girls are using a mothers special blend.

I have a friend in England who swears by the following method :
100mL sweet almond oil and 20 drops of orange essential oil. once a day first trimester, twice a day when you start to expand. Boobs, stomach, thighs, booty, everywhere, works like a charm....

And on a side note, someone somewhere up there was talking about progression of darkness when POAS, wanted to post my progression pic that I look at for smiles til my appointment in 3 weeks!! 

https://i.imgur.com/5KXJt.jpg


----------



## Aiden187

I used the expenside stuff and it did not work


----------



## AnakeRose

kaili said:


> Aiden187 said:
> 
> 
> I used bio oil and it didint help at all, most girls are using a mothers special blend.
> 
> I have a friend in England who swears by the following method :
> 100mL sweet almond oil and 20 drops of orange essential oil. once a day first trimester, twice a day when you start to expand. Boobs, stomach, thighs, booty, everywhere, works like a charm....
> 
> And on a side note, someone somewhere up there was talking about progression of darkness when POAS, wanted to post my progression pic that I look at for smiles til my appointment in 3 weeks!!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/5KXJt.jpgClick to expand...

Great lines! :thumbup:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Anake, the jersey looks great! What a fun way to announce the news!

As for exercise, I take my puppy on walks and have been doing yoga regularly for the past few years. I found some great prenatal workout dvds, one of which is yoga and a great workout! I've been doing a little something most days, and it really makes me feel better. Hoping to keep it up throughout the pregnancy.


----------



## AnakeRose

Gwenylovey said:


> Anake, the jersey looks great! What a fun way to announce the news!
> 
> As for exercise, I take my puppy on walks and have been doing yoga regularly for the past few years. I found some great prenatal workout dvds, one of which is yoga and a great workout! I've been doing a little something most days, and it really makes me feel better. Hoping to keep it up throughout the pregnancy.

I'm getting a lot of exercise this weekend! Reffing 4 games (4 hours of skating)


----------



## taryen87

Omg i cant take it anymore, have horrible heart burn and cant stop drinking orange juice. I swear my mouth cant get enough of it!


----------



## Pink Petals

OMG nothing fits!!! Isn't it too early for my clothes to be too tight??? Tonight, we were out for dinner and I was so glad I wore a big sweater, because I was able to undo my pants under my shirt and noone in the restaurant knew. :blush:

And I had to get out my old bras from when I used to be heavier! And they fit!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wow you are all a talkative bunch, I haven't been on since yesterday and there is so much to read :)

Anyone drinking pregnancy tea? I picked up some Traditional Medicinal Pregnancy tea from the health food store and had a couple cups, I like it. I then read the label and it says "Consult your physician if you are pregnant." 

As for symptoms, I just have sore boobs. I was so excited to get my positive blood test back yesterday. I took a HPT again this AM and it was still super faint, just like 5 days ago when I got BFP. I called my OB and they said not to worry if I'm not bleeding and they will see my for my first appointment on 1/10. It can't come soon enough, I just want to see my levels going up.


----------



## missangie

Hi ladies!!!

My HCG count was 256 at 15dpo and 1358 at 18dpo

Anyone have numbers that rose that high??? I went to the dr today and she didnt seem to concerned about it. I got my blood drawn again (Im 22dpo today)


----------



## AnakeRose

taryen87 said:


> Omg i cant take it anymore, have horrible heart burn and cant stop drinking orange juice. I swear my mouth cant get enough of it!

OMG I'm on an orange juice kick too! No heart burn though. :(


----------



## marie_sims

AnakeRose said:


> taryen87 said:
> 
> 
> Omg i cant take it anymore, have horrible heart burn and cant stop drinking orange juice. I swear my mouth cant get enough of it!
> 
> OMG I'm on an orange juice kick too! No heart burn though. :(Click to expand...


It's the opposite for me, I can't stand the taste or smell of orange juice. The only thing that seems to be okay for me to drink is a ton of water :cry:

I miss my morning glass of orange juice :(


----------



## kaili

Pink Petals said:


> OMG nothing fits!!! Isn't it too early for my clothes to be too tight??? Tonight, we were out for dinner and I was so glad I wore a big sweater, because I was able to undo my pants under my shirt and noone in the restaurant knew. :blush:
> 
> And I had to get out my old bras from when I used to be heavier! And they fit!!!

Ummm yesterday I went to the maternity store and bought a pair of elastic waste jeans so I wouldnt have to wear baggy shirts anymmore to cover the unbuttoned and unzipped regular ones. My bloat is so massive that I asked the same question yesterday lol... best decision of my life, and the sales associate said theyre meant for early bloat to big bump, I stuck one of those 9 month cushions in there and they were fine!! Seriously, go invest in a few pair ASAP... so comfy I might even wear them for regular period bloats post baby :)


----------



## Daniellexxxx

Hi all, I've done another test today, do you think I should go doctors today or wait for a few more days and test again? The top test I done yesterday and the bottom I done this morning x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hopethisyear

Daniellexxxx said:


> Hi all, I've done another test today, do you think I should go doctors today or wait for a few more days and test again? The top test I done yesterday and the bottom I done this morning x

I would give the dr a call, that looks great!


----------



## Aiden187

I think its way to early for maternity jeans I start to get fat about 6 months .


----------



## kaili

Aiden187 said:


> I think its way to early for maternity jeans I start to get fat about 6 months .

I'd say I'm too early for maternity jeans too, however my normal jeans I tend to wear on the tight side and can't wear them the first two days of my period either because of my period bloating. Now I've got the cramps added to it and the suction tight jeans makes the cramps worse, and since I can't wear sweatpants to work on weekdays, I had to find another alternative. I got a pair of Joe's maternity jeans, they're still a size 26 and you can't even remotely tell they are maternity pants, I actually had someone at dinner tonight ask me where I got them because she wanted a pair and I had to lie and say I got them at Nordstrom lol!

by the way, its 3:15AM, so far this is the 2nd time I've woken up to pee tonight, now I can't go back to sleep, lets see how many more times I can wake up this evening


----------



## littlemama16

hey ladies i am 4 weeks and 5 days found out 2nd jan, am due 8th sept based on lmp, had blood test done on friday to get levels and find out results on monday, this is my second pregnancy, had a miscarriage jan 11th 2012 at 10 weeks due to bicornuate uterus, am praying our LO sticks :) wishing you all a H&H 9 months xx

My symptoms so far are : tiredness 7pm and im ready for bed lol
nausea usually first thing of the morning and just before bed and tender nipples ( man oh man are they tender lol )


----------



## lady1985

Bit of cramping this morning when I woke but I want some sore bbs or something! 
Anyone else not having many symptoms?


----------



## Aiden187

I gained 3 pounds and decided that no more fat foods for me, im not gping to let my self gaing to much this around, I was a size 12 after I had my son I felt huge, im a size 7 now hoping not to get to huge.


----------



## lady1985

I EAT my words just went over to docs for a little check up, as soon as I got there I thought I was going to throw up! Funnily enough cause I was looking at the farleys rusks ha ha!!!!


----------



## Daniellexxxx

What do you all think of my result this morning ? BFP or BFN? Doctors Monday xx

Top test was done yesterday, top one was done this morning xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Daniellexxxx

Forgot to turn the pic around, oops lol left one done yesterday, right one done today x


----------



## Mum2Micah

Daniellexxxx said:


> What do you all think of my result this morning ? BFP or BFN? Doctors Monday xx
> 
> Top test was done yesterday, top one was done this morning xx

Looks good! 


I just got back from hospital as I had unbearable shoulder pain..because of my previous ectopic I panicked. They are pretty sure it's not but I have maybe tore the muscles in my shoulder... Will find out Monday morning when I go to the EPU.


----------



## MadamRose

Pink Petals i don't think i would dare even jog, will deffo try to keep walking though :D I had the clothes problem already from like the day after i got my bfp i sat Christmas day with my jeans undone no wonder mil guessed with me :dohh: I have washed all my old maternity clothes but don't really want to wear until 12 weeks, so i just got a few bigger sizes really cheap in the sales. 

AnakeRose I love swimming but with chloe the only time i really get is when she is in bed when dh is at work so i don't think i will be able to swim. I did aquanatal with her once i reached 2nd tri would love to do it again but don't think i will find the time :( I also love the jersey 

Aiden187 i don't think i used anything with chloe, i already have so many probably no point doing anything this time either

kaili nice progression going on with your tests :D 

Gwenylovey do these dvd's have a name?

taryen87 you can take rennies ect for heartburn

Hopethisyear i just drink normal tea hunni. As for the poas my internet chepie was light and my hcg was almost 3000 a few days before i did the poas so i wouldn't worry x 

missangie wonderful numbers i wouldn't worry if the doctor isnt concerned 

Daniellexxxx i would call the drs they may say if you are getting positive tests they don't even need to see you for a few weeks. 

littlemama16 :wave: welcome to the group i will add you to front page :D 

Mum2Micah hope all is ok on monday.

It is lunch time here but i am feeling sick so don't really want to eat :sick: 6 days until my scan now


----------



## Brightstarshi

My symptoms in the morning are pretty low key.
I have aching legs,thats been quite a dominant pregnancy sign for me.
I feel tired today,going to have a restful stay in bed day...is sunday after all...


----------



## MadamRose

Brightstarshi where do you live for it to be sunday already?

I just had a really weird thing make me want to throw up. A children's tv channel in the uk is 30 so they are showing all the old shows. from the 80's and 90's i'm watching them with chloe to see what she makes of what i used to watch. and they have put art attack on and he was painting with bread. i saw the bread with red paint on it and was like :sick:


----------



## rach.jay

Hi all. BFP today :happydance:

Due on 13th Sept I think but will have to check whether I should go on my od or first day or af....


----------



## Kiss08

rach.jay said:


> Hi all. BFP today :happydance:
> 
> Due on 13th Sept I think but will have to check whether I should go on my od or first day or af....

Yay! Finally a due date buddy!! :) I based mine off my LMP. 

Congrats on your BFP and welcome to the club!


----------



## Gwenylovey

missangie said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> My HCG count was 256 at 15dpo and 1358 at 18dpo
> 
> Anyone have numbers that rose that high??? I went to the dr today and she didnt seem to concerned about it. I got my blood drawn again (Im 22dpo today)

Missangie, I also had really high HCG levels. 

10 dpo 20
12 dpo 88
19 dpo 2,700 (ish)

don't know what to make of it, but hope it means all is ok!



mummytochloe said:


> Pink Petals i don't think i would dare even jog, will deffo try to keep walking though :D I had the clothes problem already from like the day after i got my bfp i sat Christmas day with my jeans undone no wonder mil guessed with me :dohh: I have washed all my old maternity clothes but don't really want to wear until 12 weeks, so i just got a few bigger sizes really cheap in the sales.
> 
> AnakeRose I love swimming but with chloe the only time i really get is when she is in bed when dh is at work so i don't think i will be able to swim. I did aquanatal with her once i reached 2nd tri would love to do it again but don't think i will find the time :( I also love the jersey
> 
> Aiden187 i don't think i used anything with chloe, i already have so many probably no point doing anything this time either
> 
> kaili nice progression going on with your tests :D
> 
> Gwenylovey do these dvd's have a name?
> 
> taryen87 you can take rennies ect for heartburn
> 
> Hopethisyear i just drink normal tea hunni. As for the poas my internet chepie was light and my hcg was almost 3000 a few days before i did the poas so i wouldn't worry x
> 
> missangie wonderful numbers i wouldn't worry if the doctor isnt concerned
> 
> Daniellexxxx i would call the drs they may say if you are getting positive tests they don't even need to see you for a few weeks.
> 
> littlemama16 :wave: welcome to the group i will add you to front page :D
> 
> Mum2Micah hope all is ok on monday.
> 
> It is lunch time here but i am feeling sick so don't really want to eat :sick: 6 days until my scan now

MTC, these are my two favorite prenantal dvds at the moment. Prenatal VInyaysa yoga and short forms is amazing! Great prenatal yoga workout with a 15 min, 30 min, 45 min and 1 hour workout so there are no excuses :) Then Summer Sanders' Prenatal workout is great too. It's definitely a good workout, and you need a resistance cord for this one. I highly recommend both! If you get either, let me know what you think!


----------



## taryen87

AnakeRose said:


> taryen87 said:
> 
> 
> Omg i cant take it anymore, have horrible heart burn and cant stop drinking orange juice. I swear my mouth cant get enough of it!
> 
> OMG I'm on an orange juice kick too! No heart burn though. :(Click to expand...

Heart burn was so bad i had to get some tums!


----------



## BrollyDolly

Hi ladies!!!! Due date is 10th, 6 days after my birthday. It's my first baby so quite possibly the best birthday present ever!! Not having too many symptoms apart from cramps and sore boobs, oh, and the nausea which starts at midnight and finishes at 7am!!! Haha. Xx


----------



## Daniellexxxx

Just to let you all know, I've just done a clear blue digi.... Result is....

IM PREGNANT! 2-3 weeks, so happy right now xxxx


----------



## JLMC

Yey Danielle!! Congrats xxx


----------



## Daniellexxxx

My test! Can't stop smiling xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AnakeRose

Ugh, I know I have to eat, but I'm just not hungry this morning! I need to get some food in me because I have to ref 2 games today! (skating for 2 hours). 

There was an earthquake just off the coast of Alaska last night (far from me), but we felt it here in Kelowna! I couldn't sleep last night and all of a sudden my bed felt like small waves were going through it.


----------



## MadamRose

My cramps have got realky bad again today I having a scan tomorrow but feel like crap right now and realky worried


----------



## Aiden187

Please advice I have not used number 2 in days,im dying,help.


----------



## amberjoy

Congrats to all the new BFPs!!!! Hope everything goes well. 

Is it weird that the only symptoms I've been having is sore Breasts and mood swings? No sick feeling, not anymore tired then usual and don't have to use the bathroom that often.. I just want to feel pregnant! I lol


----------



## Hopethisyear

So tested again with FRER test first thing this AM and got no line at all, I probably won't be back to this thread unless anything changes. I don't have any cramping or bleeding but, I don't see how it could have gone from positive to slowly negative unless it's a chemical or whatever. I don't want to keep posting everything twice so you can read my journal if you want. Thanks for everything and best wishes to all you gals!


----------



## Kiss08

mummytochloe said:


> My cramps have got realky bad again today I having a scan tomorrow but feel like crap right now and realky worried

I've been having cramps lately, too. I found an article that made me feel better. I thought cramps in early pregnancy meant bad news but there are so many normal, good reasons to have cramps at any stage of pregnancy. Here's the website in case you're interested: https://drsohel.hubpages.com/hub/All-about-pregnancy-cramps

I'll be thinking about you. Hope your scan goes well!


----------



## kaili

Daniellexxxx said:


> My test! Can't stop smiling xx

My first BFP was 4 days ago and I still havent stopped smiling yet! oh and btw, where you all you ladies keep getting the tests that tell you your HCG levels? Mine only says PREGNANT with no additional info


----------



## kaili

amberjoy said:


> Congrats to all the new BFPs!!!! Hope everything goes well.
> 
> Is it weird that the only symptoms I've been having is sore Breasts and mood swings? No sick feeling, not anymore tired then usual and don't have to use the bathroom that often.. I just want to feel pregnant! I lol

Start chugging water by the gallon LOL! you'll get the frequent urination for sure!! for me, I know dehydration is a thought to be a common cause of MC, so I drink water even when I'm NOT thirsty, and by association I pee about once an hour (even in the night time, ughh... but even at night after peeing, I chug another cup before going back to sleep for another hour or two LOL!)


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> Daniellexxxx said:
> 
> 
> My test! Can't stop smiling xx
> 
> My first BFP was 4 days ago and I still havent stopped smiling yet! oh and btw, where you all you ladies keep getting the tests that tell you your HCG levels? Mine only says PREGNANT with no additional infoClick to expand...

The HCG levels are from blood tests. Usually you get two, 48 hours apart. They're checking to see if your levels increase (hopefully significantly). Your doctor can order it if you want it checked. I'm planning on waiting until closer to six weeks (right before we tell our parents).


----------



## lady1985

mummytochloe said:


> Brightstarshi where do you live for it to be sunday already?
> 
> I just had a really weird thing make me want to throw up. A children's tv channel in the uk is 30 so they are showing all the old shows. from the 80's and 90's i'm watching them with chloe to see what she makes of what i used to watch. and they have put art attack on and he was painting with bread. i saw the bread with red paint on it and was like :sick:

Lol how funny, bad as me this morning looking at farleys rusks in the pharmacy this morning!


----------



## lady1985

Daniellexxxx said:


> What do you all think of my result this morning ? BFP or BFN? Doctors Monday xx
> 
> Top test was done yesterday, top one was done this morning xx

Danielle you pics look good hun! x


----------



## lady1985

Daniellexxxx said:


> My test! Can't stop smiling xx

There we go! Well done gal!


----------



## lady1985

mummytochloe said:


> My cramps have got realky bad again today I having a scan tomorrow but feel like crap right now and realky worried

Positive thoughts hunny, we are all behind you wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry hopethisyear

And thanks ladies will let you know tomorrow


----------



## miriam

amberjoy said:


> Congrats to all the new BFPs!!!! Hope everything goes well.
> 
> Is it weird that the only symptoms I've been having is sore Breasts and mood swings? No sick feeling, not anymore tired then usual and don't have to use the bathroom that often.. I just want to feel pregnant! I lol

dont worry hun u r not the only one i am in the same boat and cant stop testing to see those two beautiful lines which make me feel pregnant lolz


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi Ladies :hi: I got my first bfp around 6-7 dpo and this at 8 dpo....... My due date is 9/20.
 



Attached Files:







EPT2.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## amberjoy

kaili said:


> amberjoy said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPs!!!! Hope everything goes well.
> 
> Is it weird that the only symptoms I've been having is sore Breasts and mood swings? No sick feeling, not anymore tired then usual and don't have to use the bathroom that often.. I just want to feel pregnant! I lol
> 
> Start chugging water by the gallon LOL! you'll get the frequent urination for sure!! for me, I know dehydration is a thought to be a common cause of MC, so I drink water even when I'm NOT thirsty, and by association I pee about once an hour (even in the night time, ughh... but even at night after peeing, I chug another cup before going back to sleep for another hour or two LOL!)Click to expand...

Ok thanks!


----------



## amberjoy

miriam said:


> amberjoy said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPs!!!! Hope everything goes well.
> 
> Is it weird that the only symptoms I've been having is sore Breasts and mood swings? No sick feeling, not anymore tired then usual and don't have to use the bathroom that often.. I just want to feel pregnant! I lol
> 
> dont worry hun u r not the only one i am in the same boat and cant stop testing to see those two beautiful lines which make me feel pregnant lolzClick to expand...

Haha my fiance is getting annoyed because I keep testing!


----------



## miriam

congrats wantabelly :) have H&H 9 months


----------



## kaili

But wait, I keep seeing the clearblue digis that have like PREGNANT 2-3 or PREGNANT 3-3 at the bottom, why dont mine say the numbers?


----------



## Scholesy

mummytochloe - please try and stay positive hun, sending you lots of good luck vibes for tomorrow x


----------



## miriam

kaili clearblue didi only tell u the weeks since your conception day if it says 2-3 its mean u have conceived 2 to 3 weeks before n actually u r pregnant 4-5 weeks according to first day of your last period.
if u want to check your HCG level than u got to book a blood test to find out what your levels are. digital test is not made to tell u HCG level :)


----------



## MoodasMomma

I have never tracked ovulation but the first day of my last period was Dec. 17. when should i test? i have some of those 10 miu baby hopes tests...does that make a difference?


----------



## MoodasMomma

wantabelly ur due date is 9/20 and u already have ur bfp? is that early? according to some sites ive seen online my due date would be 9/23 if i concieved this month.:cloud9:


----------



## Daniellexxxx

Yeah I'm really happy, I'm gonna keep my digi test for memories, gonna make a box with that in... And when I have scans ill put a copy in there too, so I can look back at them in years to come xx


----------



## amberjoy

miriam said:


> amberjoy said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPs!!!! Hope everything goes well.
> 
> Is it weird that the only symptoms I've been having is sore Breasts and mood swings? No sick feeling, not anymore tired then usual and don't have to use the bathroom that often.. I just want to feel pregnant! I lol
> 
> dont worry hun u r not the only one i am in the same boat and cant stop testing to see those two beautiful lines which make me feel pregnant lolzClick to expand...

Haha my fiance is getting annoyed because I keep testing!


----------



## AnakeRose

Aiden187 said:


> Please advice I have not used number 2 in days,im dying,help.

Bran flakes, AllBran bars, prunes and drink lots if water. That's what finally helped me. I didn't go for 4 days and took nearly a week to regulate.


----------



## MadamRose

Welcome rach.jay i added you to the first page :D 

Gwenylovey thank you for dvd names i just hope i need them after tomorrow 

BrollyDolly :wave: welcome to the group you are on first page. your ms is like mine used to be 

Daniellexxxx yay for digi test :D 

AnakeRose i aint heard of any earthquakes 

Aiden187 eat things containing fibre 

amberjoy don't worry about lack of symptoms some ladies don't get many at all 

Kiss08 thanks for the website i will take a look. It's just how bad they are and the previous miscarriage that make me really panicky :( 

i'm glad i am out of tests to stop testing or i would panic more 

WantaBelly congratulations :D 

kaili some clearblue tests just show pregnant or not pregnant some show how far depends which clearblue test x 

Had a bath which made my cramps get better then worse. now i am out they seem better so i ate a bit of dinner, was too bloated to eat much, but i had some to keep strength up, just trying to stay hopefully tomorrow. No idea what i will see tomorrow from what i read if dates are correct and i am 5+6 i have to see a yolk sac to be viable so really scared


----------



## nik25

Hello everyone! Congrats to all of you:) I got my first ever BFP last Friday, after 3 1/2 years of ttc! My first OB appt is next Monday & first u/s is feb 5.


----------



## MadamRose

nik25 said:


> Hello everyone! Congrats to all of you:) I got my first ever BFP last Friday, after 3 1/2 years of ttc! My first OB appt is next Monday & first u/s is feb 5.

:wave: welcome to the group congratulations on your bfp do your have a rough edd? based on lmp or ovulation?


----------



## lady1985

Need your advice....had some cramps and when I wiped had some brown spotting, went to hospital and they did a test...it came up negative!I have been drinking lots of water and my urine was nearly clear...what do you think?? Doc was like ...its negative! He used to go for u/s tomorrow morning...

So questions are,

Can I still get neg test at 4 weeks with dilute urine? And anyone else getting spotting???


----------



## Kiss08

lady1985 said:


> Need your advice....had some cramps and when I wiped had some brown spotting, went to hospital and they did a test...it came up negative!I have been drinking lots of water and my urine was nearly clear...what do you think?? Doc was like ...its negative! He used to go for u/s tomorrow morning...
> 
> So questions are,
> 
> Can I still get neg test at 4 weeks with dilute urine? And anyone else getting spotting???

Since you just got your BFP two days ago, I think it's very possible to have a BFN with diluted urine. Also, from what I've read, brown spotting is okay - you just don't want lots or red blood. I'm no expert on that though. This sounds very stressful. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Bumpbananas

mummytochloe said:


> Welcome rach.jay i added you to the first page :D
> 
> Gwenylovey thank you for dvd names i just hope i need them after tomorrow
> 
> BrollyDolly :wave: welcome to the group you are on first page. your ms is like mine used to be
> 
> Daniellexxxx yay for digi test :D
> 
> AnakeRose i aint heard of any earthquakes
> 
> Aiden187 eat things containing fibre
> 
> amberjoy don't worry about lack of symptoms some ladies don't get many at all
> 
> Kiss08 thanks for the website i will take a look. It's just how bad they are and the previous miscarriage that make me really panicky :(
> 
> i'm glad i am out of tests to stop testing or i would panic more
> 
> WantaBelly congratulations :D
> 
> kaili some clearblue tests just show pregnant or not pregnant some show how far depends which clearblue test x
> 
> Had a bath which made my cramps get better then worse. now i am out they seem better so i ate a bit of dinner, was too bloated to eat much, but i had some to keep strength up, just trying to stay hopefully tomorrow. No idea what i will see tomorrow from what i read if dates are correct and i am 5+6 i have to see a yolk sac to be viable so really scared

Good luck for tomorrow mummytochloe :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpbananas

lady1985 said:


> Need your advice....had some cramps and when I wiped had some brown spotting, went to hospital and they did a test...it came up negative!I have been drinking lots of water and my urine was nearly clear...what do you think?? Doc was like ...its negative! He used to go for u/s tomorrow morning...
> 
> So questions are,
> 
> Can I still get neg test at 4 weeks with dilute urine? And anyone else getting spotting???

Sorry to hear ur going thru this lady. I'm not sure. but last time I got preg I had brown spotting and think it was my period wanting to come thru but witch never did come and preg resulted in my ds now 2. Sounds like ur gonna get u an ultra sound r they gonna do ur bloods too? I got pink spotting last week after sex guess that curve been from implantation but dunno. Big hugs to u :hugs: and fx!


----------



## Hopethisyear

You can take me off the September list :( My HCG numbers went down, so it looks like a chemical. If you want details read my journal...Best Wishes to everyone else and thank you all for all the nice thoughts :)


----------



## Aiden187

So sorry hun


----------



## Pink Petals

I keep eating, but nothing is coming out on either end! At some point I think I might just explode?


----------



## AnakeRose

Pink Petals said:


> I keep eating, but nothing is coming out on either end! At some point I think I might just explode?

Have you tried adding fibre to your diet? I was so desperate that I nearly went to the hospital. You could take a laxative, but it won't fix the problem. If in doubt ask your doctor. I know exactly what you're going through. I thought it had to do with my back at first because I hadn't gotten my BFP yet so I was freaking out.


I started to get creative tonight and pulled out the yarn I've been saving and started knitting a blanket. :)


----------



## Aiden187

I drank prun juice and I got everything out really works.


----------



## MrsLQ

Hopethisyear said:


> You can take me off the September list :( My HCG numbers went down, so it looks like a chemical. If you want details read my journal...Best Wishes to everyone else and thank you all for all the nice thoughts :)

Really sorry to hear this x


----------



## MadamRose

Lady I would ask for hcg levels too they have to remember scans at 4 weeks don't always show things. Especially since bfp was only 2 days ago so you could get bfp with dilute urine may also mean hcg isn't high enough to show on scan. Ask to do bloods 2 days apart to see if hcg doubles. Hope all is well 

So sorry hopethisyear x 

Off for my scan in less than 2 hours feeling so scared :(


----------



## MaryP83

Try raisins a big handful will soon sort you out


----------



## babydevil1989

Good.luck hun.

Im beyond tired today, just when i think i cant get any more shattered BAM! I could just fall asleep right now!

Im having lots of pulling sensations in my stomach which im guessing is normal.


----------



## kipkip

Hope.. So sorry to hear that :(

Mtc - good luck am thinking of u!

Others- hello! Haven't been back Since NYE been too busy!


----------



## MadamRose

Everything seems ok gestational sac, yolk sac and tiny fetal pole. No heartbeat between 5 and 6 weeks which is right as around 6tomorrow. Derby where I was scanned today will not rescan unless nothing seen, but rang hospital from Wednesday and because the dealt with mmc the first time they happy to scan me on 14th to see if heartbeat. 3 days after scan should have been back to original day scan was arrange when I found out I was expecting


----------



## babydevil1989

Good news MTC im sure next scan you will see a heartbeat xx


----------



## babydevil1989

Iv lost 3lbs since last week but look so much bigger than i did!! :wacko: bloody bloat i cant even hold it in, its making me so self concious! :(


----------



## MadamRose

Hugs babydevil I know the feeling I.gone from size 10-14 in jeans already


----------



## babydevil1989

:( i wouldnt mind if i was like 12 weeks but im 4-6 weeks its ridiculous!!


----------



## MadamRose

I agree it is annoying


----------



## maybebaby3

Hi can I join? I just got my bfp and am due 19th sept by my period dates. My OH doesn't know yet and freaking out about telling him as he definitely wants no more babies!!!


----------



## kaili

maybebaby3 said:


> Hi can I join? I just got my bfp and am due 19th sept by my period dates. My OH doesn't know yet and freaking out about telling him as he definitely wants no more babies!!!

ONLY YOU CAN PREVENT FOREST FIRES! :dohh::blush:


----------



## MadamRose

maybebaby3 welcome to the group. Hope all goes well with telling oh. Do you think he will be ok with it?


----------



## lady1985

I'm afraid I'm out ladies, was an amazing thought while it lasted. Went to get scan this morning and found no sac. Did another test with 1st morning urine and BFN.

Got home around 10am and started with the af :, ( sad but will keep trying.


----------



## MadamRose

I'm so sorry lady1985 big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Bumpbananas

lady1985 said:


> I'm afraid I'm out ladies, was an amazing thought while it lasted. Went to get scan this morning and found no sac. Did another test with 1st morning urine and BFN.
> 
> Got home around 10am and started with the af :, ( sad but will keep trying.

Sorry you've had to go thru this lady big hugs :hugs:


----------



## MommaJJ

Put me down for Sept 19th :) congrats ladies xxx


----------



## OperationBbyO

Cautiously due September 10/11! 

It still doesn't feel real!


----------



## MadamRose

MommaJJ welcome to the group :D 

OperationBbyO welcome to the group. i don't think it does feel real until you see a baby in the 12 week scan and even more so once you feel movement :D


----------



## OperationBbyO

My RE wants a scan at 6 weeks and I hope that will out my mind at ease. I just want to see a heartbeat. Surely I can make it 2 more weeks without a total meltdown .


----------



## gatorj

Hi there!

Thanks mummytochloe for introducing me to this group! My tentative due date is September 12th. This is our 1st so I have no idea how legit that due date is!  I am also 36 and wary about this early period!!!  Prayers all around!


----------



## MadamRose

OperationBbyO i'm sure all will be ok, if you are exactly 6 weeks you may no see heartbeat my scan today was 5+6 and was too small to see heartbeat still


----------



## MadamRose

gatorj i am sure all will be fine i wouldn't worry to much about your age as long as you are taking pregnancy vitamins ect. Welcome to the group :D


----------



## gatorj

lady1985 said:


> I'm afraid I'm out ladies, was an amazing thought while it lasted. Went to get scan this morning and found no sac. Did another test with 1st morning urine and BFN.
> 
> Got home around 10am and started with the af :, ( sad but will keep trying.

So sorry to hear!!! <Big Hugs!!!!>


----------



## AnakeRose

Good Morning Ladies! 

How is everyone feeling today?

For me I'm not as tired as I thought I was going to be and I haven't had any nausea for the past few days (thankfully).


----------



## under25ttc

Please mark me down for SEPTEMBER 17TH :D I just find out yesterday. After 28 cycles of infertility it finally happened for us! I am calling my RE tomorrow to let them know about my BFP :) should go for beta this week. Prayers please. 
So far I haven't felt to bad. Alot of cramping down there. Brown discharge at 10dpo and sickness from time to time. That's really all I've had.


----------



## gatorj

AnakeRose said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> How is everyone feeling today?
> 
> For me I'm not as tired as I thought I was going to be and I haven't had any nausea for the past few days (thankfully).

I am feeling much better today, thanks for asking. Generally speaking I feel worse in the evening? My GI tract has slooooweeed down so much that I have been uncomfortable or have had terrible indigestion in the evening. 

Aside from that my bbs are like cannons! lololol!! They are NOT comfortable in bras or anything really!!? How are you feeling???


----------



## Gwenylovey

lady1985 said:


> I'm afraid I'm out ladies, was an amazing thought while it lasted. Went to get scan this morning and found no sac. Did another test with 1st morning urine and BFN.
> 
> Got home around 10am and started with the af :, ( sad but will keep trying.

Lady and hope, so sorry to hear this! Hope you two take time for yourselves and I'm sure we will see you on the first trimester boards soon. 

MTC, great news about the scan, that must have been such a relief!


----------



## maybebaby3

Mummytochloe I know he's not going to take it well :nope: told him I was worried and was going to test so going to pee on another stick and then text him. It's not going to be pretty :cry: he really does not want another baby


----------



## maybebaby3

Lady 1987 I'm so sorry :(


----------



## AnakeRose

gatorj said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> How is everyone feeling today?
> 
> For me I'm not as tired as I thought I was going to be and I haven't had any nausea for the past few days (thankfully).
> 
> I am feeling much better today, thanks for asking. Generally speaking I feel worse in the evening? My GI tract has slooooweeed down so much that I have been uncomfortable or have had terrible indigestion in the evening.
> 
> Aside from that my bbs are like cannons! lololol!! They are NOT comfortable in bras or anything really!!? How are you feeling???Click to expand...

I've been getting twitching in my lower stomach and some minor cramps. I finally had to buy myself some sports bras from Walmart to be able to sleep at night. They've worked so far. I noticed yesterday that they're getting larger. 

I have to ref 2 Ringette games today (2 hours of skating) so hopefully I'm not too tired any my boobs don't burn like they did yesterday!


----------



## MadamRose

AnakeRose i felt really sick this am, and this evening had 30min kip on the sofa :haha: I also think i need to go an get some sports bras my boobs hurt all day today. Hope the game wasn't too much 

under25ttc :wave: welcome to the group

Gwenylovey really big relief can't wait to see heartbeat in just over a week now :D 

maybebaby3 :hugs: we are here for you if you need support after you tell him :hugs:


----------



## lady1985

Good luck all you lovely ladies with your BFP's H&H 9 months to you all. Hopefully will catch up with you all soon :hugs: xx


----------



## gatorj

AnakeRose said:


> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> How is everyone feeling today?
> 
> For me I'm not as tired as I thought I was going to be and I haven't had any nausea for the past few days (thankfully).
> 
> I am feeling much better today, thanks for asking. Generally speaking I feel worse in the evening? My GI tract has slooooweeed down so much that I have been uncomfortable or have had terrible indigestion in the evening.
> 
> Aside from that my bbs are like cannons! lololol!! They are NOT comfortable in bras or anything really!!? How are you feeling???Click to expand...
> 
> I've been getting twitching in my lower stomach and some minor cramps. I finally had to buy myself some sports bras from Walmart to be able to sleep at night. They've worked so far. I noticed yesterday that they're getting larger.
> 
> I have to ref 2 Ringette games today (2 hours of skating) so hopefully I'm not too tired any my boobs don't burn like they did yesterday!Click to expand...

I just went rollerblading with a sportsbra (and other layers) but man, my boobs were a little throbby! I want to get some sort of sportsbra that is comfortable to sleep in--are the Walmart ones good? I feel like the ones I have are too fitted. I almost want a bralette or something??


----------



## maybebaby3

He's not happy and says he doesn't want to talk about it :cry: he wants me to get rid :cry:


----------



## kaili

maybebaby3 said:


> He's not happy and says he doesn't want to talk about it :cry: he wants me to get rid :cry:

so sorry, maybe he will come around :nope:


----------



## MadamRose

maybebaby3 big hugs. I have a feeling you will definitely not be doing that do you think he will come around to it all?


----------



## babydevil1989

maybebaby3 said:


> He's not happy and says he doesn't want to talk about it :cry: he wants me to get rid :cry:

Just remind him it takes two to make a baby, if he really didnt want another he should have done something about it! X


----------



## nico82

Think I am going crazy :rofl: this is how many times I have tested since 31/01/12! :wacko:

Tomorrow is my first GP appointment and check up. Not sure what to expect :shrug:

Weekend was pretty rough for me, had my nanas 80th birthday and felt so washed out and tired on the day, I think I barely spoke a word, just was so exhausted. The smell of the food cooking made me feel unwell as well. :haha:
I was ready for bed by 7pm.

Everytime I wake in the night my boobs hurt so much if im lying on them and when I first get up they are so heavy I have to hold them with my arm to support them :rofl:

Still getting cramping now and then, not everyday though, and sometimes unsettled stomach. Also had a huge glob of white cervical mucus on one of the days.

Felt lethargic and sick to the stomach yesterday. Think it is well and truly kicking in now.
 



Attached Files:







nicotest.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MadamRose

nico82 lovely tests don't worry loads of people are poas addicts :haha:

Sorry you felt so washed out for your nana's birthday hope you get your energy back soon x


----------



## babydevil1989

Mummytochloe when u had your scan were your dates correct to LMP? Or ovulation? X


----------



## MadamRose

babydevil1989 said:


> Mummytochloe when u had your scan were your dates correct to LMP? Or ovulation? X

Didn't know ovulation date. They also didn't give exact date they just said today scan consistent with between 5 and 6 weeks. Well i am 6 tomorrow based of lmp so arm consistent with lmp. I don't know if i will get more accurate date at 7 weeks or if i will have to wait until 12 to know x


----------



## kaili

tonight my MIL wants to take us out for my birthday dinner to a Chinese restaurant, anybody know if its safe for me to eat Crispy duck? It's my favorite thing on the menu and I get it every time we go, and if I don't ask for it and instead eat like a salad and some noodles, she's gonna know something is up, and I don't want to tell her til march. Any thoughts on whether normal chinese food is okay? My husband is chinese, so that makes my baby half chinese, and I imagine his parents ate chinese food in china every day (LOL) so I'm not TOO TOO worried, just need the peace of mind.


----------



## JLMC

Glad your scan went well mtc... My DH has brought a 'doppler' it will arrive in a few days, how sweet! I think it will keep me going in between the midwife appointments haha but don't think it works very well until you are about 10 weeks gone or something. Have any of you girls used one before? Xxx


----------



## nico82

mummytochloe said:


> nico82 lovely tests don't worry loads of people are poas addicts :haha:
> 
> Sorry you felt so washed out for your nana's birthday hope you get your energy back soon x

I am going to stop POAS now. Apparently at six weeks the HCG level peaks and then goes down again at a slow rate. Well thats what I read in a pregnancy book :shrug:


----------



## Gwenylovey

JLMC said:


> Glad your scan went well mtc... My DH has brought a 'doppler' it will arrive in a few days, how sweet! I think it will keep me going in between the midwife appointments haha but don't think it works very well until you are about 10 weeks gone or something. Have any of you girls used one before? Xxx

I had one! It really depends on how slim you are, I think. If you are quite slim then you can maybe hear the hb on a Doppler at about 8.5-9 weeks. If not it takes a little longer. Initially the baby is really low so you have to search around your pubic bone to find the hb. There are some great clips on YouTube that show exactly how to do it.


----------



## MadamRose

kaili i can't see anything wrong with it as long as its cooked properly. 

JLMC i either got my dd's heartbeat with mine at 10 weeks or 14 weeks. i doubt you would get anything until close to 10 and you may not even get anything. Midwives where i am don't like to use til close to 16 weeks. but i know i got dd before this. Also use loads of gel and at first be prepared to look for 5-10 mins to find. 

nico82 i think it's a bit higher than 6 weeks but i am not 100% sure but it does start going down


----------



## JLMC

Mtc did you put your recent scan pic up at all? I'd like to see it if that's okay cause we are at the same stage.. Just want to see what it's like compared to mine please? I'm on my phone at work so it's really slow to load & go back pages :( xx


----------



## MadamRose

i did but have added it again for you hunni :D Did you ever put yours up?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0416.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JLMC

mummytochloe said:


> i did but have added it again for you hunni :D Did you ever put yours up?

Ahh that's lovely, yeah mine is
In the thread somewhere.. I went for the scan on Friday so will be a few pages behind.. Could see the sack and yolk sack but no fetal pole I don't think, although the nurses were talking about it I just didn't understand - I wish I'd had asked more questions now though! When is it you're going for your next scan? Xx


----------



## bakeranm99

nico82 said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> nico82 lovely tests don't worry loads of people are poas addicts :haha:
> 
> Sorry you felt so washed out for your nana's birthday hope you get your energy back soon x
> 
> I am going to stop POAS now. Apparently at six weeks the HCG level peaks and then goes down again at a slow rate. Well thats what I read in a pregnancy book :shrug:Click to expand...

Nico- I need to quit POAS as well! I am getting a stronger pregnant line than a control line, because my levels are rising appropriately, or so I read. It's just so reassuring.


----------



## babydevil1989

Iv been having sharp pains on my right side on and off today, im a bit worried! Should i see the dr tomorrow if its still there? X


----------



## MadamRose

JLMC 14th jan, do you have another one due?

bakeranm99 glad your tests are reassuring 

babydevil1989 i would take some paracetamol and see how you go if they are bad or worry you then yes go to the doctors tomorrow

I have to write about another 850 words to finish my essay. i've been doing it since 8 and only written about 700. i can write 550 at least but would prefer to be as close to the 3000 word limit as possible


----------



## babydevil1989

Iv just taken some so il see how they are overnight - im sure its just pulling but im worried because its on one side :(


----------



## nico82

bakeranm99 said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> nico82 lovely tests don't worry loads of people are poas addicts :haha:
> 
> Sorry you felt so washed out for your nana's birthday hope you get your energy back soon x
> 
> I am going to stop POAS now. Apparently at six weeks the HCG level peaks and then goes down again at a slow rate. Well thats what I read in a pregnancy book :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Nico- I need to quit POAS as well! I am getting a stronger pregnant line than a control line, because my levels are rising appropriately, or so I read. It's just so reassuring.Click to expand...

Ahhh so thats what it means? I was worried because my control lines were so much lighter than the test line :rofl: I was thinking hmmm something was wrong :shrug:


----------



## MadamRose

babydevil1989 if you are worried in the morning better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## MrsLQ

MTC- I am so glad that your scan has gone well

Lady1985- I am so sorry for your loss, allow yourself time to grieve

Nico - I have ordered 30 more ICs so I can keep testing, lol


----------



## MadamRose

My essay is within it's word limit i am just rounding up the conclusion and i am done i am so happy with myself. to say since i got home at around 3pm all i wanted to do is sleep (i kinda did give in for half an hour around 5)


----------



## rihanna

Hi everybody thank you for the invite chloesmum . Feel a bit to premature to be here yet tho but am popping in to day hi! EDD 18 th sept if all goes ok xx


----------



## MadamRose

rihanna don't feel premature most of us were here within a few days of getting our bfp's welcome to the group :D


----------



## OperationBbyO

I must be a testing anomaly! I never test. This month I knew I was preggo b/c my LP is 12 days and I was 13 dpo with a huge temp spike for two days. I peed on one IC b/c even then I was too cheap to pee on a FRER. Haven't POAS since! lol (I have a bunch though so I guess I could. haha)

Today I got my panties in a wad and did what I call pre-nesting. I finished the first three chapters of my dissertation. I need to graduate before this baby shows up! 

I also obsessively googled car seat/stroller combos and the mini co-sleeper.

And maybe I looked on craigslist for a great diaper bag. I'm a recycle nut and basically everything we own is second hand/vintage/antique so I want to get as much as possible that is gently used for the baby (waahooo, it's cheaper!)

In other amusing news for as long as we have been trying I have wanted to nickname my bean "Sweet Pea" so the title of this thread just made my day. I've even bought a sweet little newborn outfit with peas on it from Gymboree (still had the tags on it at Goodwill!). I think this is meant to be.


----------



## Aiden187

I don't want to buy anything right now, I feel its was to soon,I will once im on the safe side of my pregnancy...


----------



## MoodasMomma

i cant wait to test i hope i can be put on this list this month!


----------



## nico82

They dont do early scans here unless you have problems or suspect something wrong :huh:
I am only six weeks and have to wait until I am twelve weeks to get a scan!!! :wacko:


----------



## Kiss08

I'm feeling a but guilty about my skiing trip today. The slopes were more difficult than I antipated. I sat down once on purpose and fell once. When I fell, I fell on my butt and slid a bit on my side. After that, I walked the rest of the way down mountain. I know my bean is small and cushioned but it still is worrying me. I feel fine so far. What's done is done, I guess.


----------



## Aiden187

I wouldn't have taken that risk,I think doing activities is fine but snow boarding and skiing seem so rough , idk I mean I guess I just feel so lucky to be pregnant I dont wanna fo anything risky.


----------



## marie_sims

Kiss08 said:


> I'm feeling a but guilty about my skiing trip today. The slopes were more difficult than I antipated. I sat down once on purpose and fell once. When I fell, I fell on my butt and slid a bit on my side. After that, I walked the rest of the way down mountain. I know my bean is small and cushioned but it still is worrying me. I feel fine so far. What's done is done, I guess.

I felt a bit worried two days ago, when I picked up three heavy cases of water bottles to put in my pantry, the pain after lifting those cases was horrible. I had to stay in bed for most of the next day. I am much better. And the baby appears to be alright...I have had no bleeding or major aches. I even double checked with a HPT and it still showed positive. It's going to take me a while to adjust to the idea that some things are way off limit...now that I am pregnant.


----------



## AnakeRose

Aiden187 said:


> I don't want to buy anything right now, I feel its was to soon,I will once im on the safe side of my pregnancy...

I haven't bought anything, but I've already started knitting the blanket I'm bringing him/her home in :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> I'm feeling a but guilty about my skiing trip today. The slopes were more difficult than I antipated. I sat down once on purpose and fell once. When I fell, I fell on my butt and slid a bit on my side. After that, I walked the rest of the way down mountain. I know my bean is small and cushioned but it still is worrying me. I feel fine so far. What's done is done, I guess.

I wouldn't worry too much about it. I took a pretty good fall skating even before I found out I was pregnant and I'm ok. I'm continuing to ref for exercise right now (that and I get paid to do it). You might want to refrain from doing it from now on though.


----------



## Aiden187

Im so in love with this swing, it's perfect.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2013-01-02-19-42-58.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## AnakeRose

Aiden187 said:


> Im so in love with this swing, it's perfect.

That is cool :)


----------



## ciaramoy

Hi...can I join in! I got my BFP at 11DPO (and again today...im obsessed I think!)

I calculate my due date to be Sept 17th but not sure if its correct, I think I o'ed on Christmas Day. Might have to get it confirmed with a dating scan as I have had irregular cycles!

This is my 2nd baby...have a DS who turns 3 on 30th Jan! Very excited :happydance:

So far I feel ok, except my lower back is killing me most of the time and I am getting hungry a lot more than normal! Praying I dont get MS as bad as I did the last time :wacko: 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Aiden187

Ciaramoy im hungry all day long too.


----------



## AnakeRose

ciaramoy said:


> Hi...can I join in! I got my BFP at 11DPO (and again today...im obsessed I think!)
> 
> I calculate my due date to be Sept 17th but not sure if its correct, I think I o'ed on Christmas Day. Might have to get it confirmed with a dating scan as I have had irregular cycles!
> 
> This is my 2nd baby...have a DS who turns 3 on 30th Jan! Very excited :happydance:
> 
> So far I feel ok, except my lower back is killing me most of the time and I am getting hungry a lot more than normal! Praying I dont get MS as bad as I did the last time :wacko:
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

:wave: Welcome! 

I'm considering myself lucky because MS has not started (knock on wood). I just get some light queasiness, but that's about it. The first few days after I found out, I couldn't get enough food, but I my appetite isn't quite as big now. I'm almost forcing myself to eat sometimes. I'm not getting food aversions, I just don't feel like eating (but I know I have to!). 

The girls (boobs) are pretty sore and my bras are starting to get pretty tight. I had to buy some sports bras so I can sleep. I'm a stomach sleeper and not being able to put pressure on my chest has made for some sleepless nights.


----------



## marie_sims

AnakeRose said:


> Aiden187 said:
> 
> 
> I don't want to buy anything right now, I feel its was to soon,I will once im on the safe side of my pregnancy...
> 
> I haven't bought anything, but I've already started knitting the blanket I'm bringing him/her home in :)Click to expand...

That is so adorable that you are making the baby blanket :)
I wish I could do something like that...I am horrible at knitting and sewing too. However, your wonderful post has given me a great idea. My grandmother is in her late eighties and she has always loved to knit or sew me things. To have my first child baby blanket made by her would be ideal. That way the baby would have something of her's always in it's life <3


----------



## Pink Petals

My left nipple is sooo itchy and sore! Anyone else havijg nipple symptoms?


----------



## AnakeRose

Does anyone have an idea for relief from the swollen boobs pain? Mine are KILLING me and when I'm skating it's worse.


----------



## AnakeRose

Pink Petals said:


> My left nipple is sooo itchy and sore! Anyone else havijg nipple symptoms?

You read my mind!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Kiss08 said:


> I'm feeling a but guilty about my skiing trip today. The slopes were more difficult than I antipated. I sat down once on purpose and fell once. When I fell, I fell on my butt and slid a bit on my side. After that, I walked the rest of the way down mountain. I know my bean is small and cushioned but it still is worrying me. I feel fine so far. What's done is done, I guess.

I wouldn't worry at all about that. I think that the real risk with skiing is hitting your abdomen really hard in an accident and it doesn't sound like that happened. I think your little bean enjoyed the ride!



Pink Petals said:


> My left nipple is sooo itchy and sore! Anyone else havijg nipple symptoms?

I'm having itchy nipples and breasts, it's so weird!


----------



## gatorj

kaili said:


> tonight my MIL wants to take us out for my birthday dinner to a Chinese restaurant, anybody know if its safe for me to eat Crispy duck? It's my favorite thing on the menu and I get it every time we go, and if I don't ask for it and instead eat like a salad and some noodles, she's gonna know something is up, and I don't want to tell her til march. Any thoughts on whether normal chinese food is okay? My husband is chinese, so that makes my baby half chinese, and I imagine his parents ate chinese food in china every day (LOL) so I'm not TOO TOO worried, just need the peace of mind.

I just had to share that your post made me crave Chinese all day so we ordered take out!! Lol!! Hope yours was as good as ours!!! :thumbup:


----------



## AnakeRose

gatorj said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> tonight my MIL wants to take us out for my birthday dinner to a Chinese restaurant, anybody know if its safe for me to eat Crispy duck? It's my favorite thing on the menu and I get it every time we go, and if I don't ask for it and instead eat like a salad and some noodles, she's gonna know something is up, and I don't want to tell her til march. Any thoughts on whether normal chinese food is okay? My husband is chinese, so that makes my baby half chinese, and I imagine his parents ate chinese food in china every day (LOL) so I'm not TOO TOO worried, just need the peace of mind.
> 
> I just had to share that your post made me crave Chinese all day so we ordered take out!! Lol!! Hope yours was as good as ours!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

It should be fine if it's totally cooked. I'd make sure you drink a lot of water though. Chinese is pretty salty.


----------



## Mum2Micah

Yumm... Chinese! I now want some! 

I haven't wanted to eat much either lately... Nothing really sounds good.

Welcome to all the newbies and congrats on your BFP's!

On another note I had another beta and it went up to 3500 from 339 last week, yay. So they did an ultrasound and found a sac in uterus so I'm relieved that this one isn't ectopic :)


----------



## Kiss08

Yep. I'm getting Chinese this week, too! Yum! :)


----------



## ciaramoy

Pink Petals said:


> My left nipple is sooo itchy and sore! Anyone else havijg nipple symptoms?

My right nipple hurt on 10dpo and 11dpo which is what prompted me to test, but it seems to be gone now! Guess it might come back though :)


----------



## Aiden187

My cousin got married about 4 months ago, her and her dh wr re expecting there first little one, she wad 11 weeks along, and she went to get a checkup and found out the baby stopped growing at 5 weeks, she is heart broken, I feel so bad and and im now all paranoid and afraid, im sorry girls if im being negative but my previous miscarriages dont help me much,her loss makes me so sad.


----------



## EstelSeren

Hi! I just got what I'm 99.9% sure is my :bfp:! The test developed differently from usual but I'm sure I saw 2 lines developing at the same time within the time limit and the camera seems to have caught them too so that's good enough for me! Though I will use up my last remaining test in a few days just to make sure! :haha:
This will be my 2nd child. I already have 1 daughter who turned 1 last month and will be 1 year 9 months when this baby's born! :happydance: I'm 24, but will be 25 giving birth, and have been married for nearly 3 years (anniversary 7th April!)!
I'm due on 11th September 2013!:happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## MadamRose

OperationBbyO i only tested as i have increased cm, mine normally disappears when af is due. We have brought a few tiny bits but i won't by anything much as i don't like to. The stuff i did buy was really cheap in the sales after Christmas. 

MoodasMomma hope you get your bfp :D 

nico82 that is the norm where i am from too, 12 weeks puts you at a more safer point in pregnancy so they do it then so you feel safe to really tell people, also they can do certain measurements to test for downs ect at 12 weeks. 

Kiss08 i wouldn't feel too guilty you wouldn't have done it if you were in early pregnancy and hadn't yet got your BFP. 

AnakeRose how cute i wish i could knit 

Aiden187 that swing is wonderful

ciaramoy welcome to the group :D hope you get a dating scan at a nice time to confirm your dates :D I don't really find i am hungry all day, when i am hungry i can hardly eat much get full to quick. And i feel sick in the morning so not been eating then. 

AnakeRose hope the bras help, i am a stomach sleeper too. I haven't have food aversions but nothing seems appetizing at all 

Mum2Micah that is brilliant :D maybe you are just a few days earlier than what you though and that is why things are a bit slower than you though. i am like you with food nothing sounds that good 

Aiden187 big :hugs: you just have to try and stay positive i know it's hard but there is only so much you can do to help. Staying calm and reducing stress will help. 

EstelSeren congratulations on your :bfp: Sounds like you will have a lovely age gap between your children.


----------



## babydevil1989

Grrr some people are going to be on the receiving end of a very annoyed pregnant lady!!!

Trying to get contents insurance but need to lnow the year my flat was built?! Noone knows which means i have to go to the council offices to sift through a their crappy maps/paperwork!!!!


----------



## plutosblue

EstelSeren said:


> Hi! I just got what I'm 99.9% sure is my :bfp:! The test developed differently from usual but I'm sure I saw 2 lines developing at the same time within the time limit and the camera seems to have caught them too so that's good enough for me! Though I will use up my last remaining test in a few days just to make sure! :haha:
> This will be my 2nd child. I already have 1 daughter who turned 1 last month and will be 1 year 9 months when this baby's born! :happydance: I'm 24, but will be 25 giving birth, and have been married for nearly 3 years (anniversary 7th April!)!
> I'm due on 11th September 2013!:happydance:
> 
> Beca :wave:

I could have written this post! Almost all the details are the same except for dates :rofl:


----------



## plutosblue

Made my booking in appointment with Midwife, its next Thursday, I'm stupidly excited! 

Sickness has started .. yeeeey :haha:


----------



## wang

Can i also join please :) Due September 8th :)


----------



## wang

Aiden187 said:


> I don't want to buy anything right now, I feel its was to soon,I will once im on the safe side of my pregnancy...

The Same for me, but i must admit to browsing the internet. already planning a cute nursery, clothes. oh any excuse to shop! ;) :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

babydevil1989 scream at them at least you have an excuse and why the hell do they need that for contents insurence buildings i would under stand contents :shrug:

plutosblue yay for appointment :D i can't believe mine isn't until the 26th feels so far away :haha: and do you just feel sick or are you throwing up?

wang :wave: of course you can, congratulations on your pregnancy :D


----------



## plutosblue

I just feel sick at the moment, this is how it started with DD, constant nausea that only stops if I'm eating! I've eaten so much today :wacko: I didn't start throwing up in my last pregnancy until after 7 weeks, hope I can keep control of that this time with the tricks I picked up from last time! 

How about everyone else?


----------



## EstelSeren

Plutosblue- You're so lucky getting a booking in appointment so early! I'm not even having the doctor's appointment to get a referral until I'm almost 8 weeks (so in 3 weeks time!) but at least that means I'll get a midwife appointment and a scan within 4 weeks of referral instead of having to wait ages to get the referral because they don't usually see you until you're pretty much 12 weeks here! It's weird to me though because last time my dates were so messed up that I'd seen the midwife 3 times and had 2 scans by the time I was 12 weeks with 2 of the midwife visits being before 7 weeks as they though I was pushing 13 weeks based on my lmp! I'm so glad I've been nice and regular since finishing breastfeeding last September! :haha:

Beca :wave:


----------



## plutosblue

My lmp jumps me two weeks ahead, which is why they will see me, I would be 7 1/2 weeks by my dates, but 9 and a bit by there dates. I had this last time as I have long cycles! Atleast I might get an earlier scan for dating like last time :thumbup: I won't complain! :haha: Looks like the rules have changed, last time I had to see GP and get referred to MW, this time they let me book straight in with her. Bonus!


----------



## JLMC

You lovely lot have made me crave Chinese food haha!! Ohh Nooo I was supposed to be eating healthy!! Haha xxx


----------



## Emmy1987

Ladies I'm exhausted :( tomorrow is my seventh day in a row at work, I've badly hurt my knee which isn't being helped by being on my feet 9.5 hours a day. I've only had time for a slice of bread and butter this morning so am waiting for food to cook while watching man v food, never good!

Dreading telling my manager, she's not pleasant :(

Moan over! Foods ready!


----------



## Scholesy

First day back at work today after a couple of weeks off - soooooo tired!
Also feeling pretty negative today for some reason, still got a week to wait until my viability scan so have been filling the gap with HPTs. My Internet cheapies have continued to darken a little each day but I used my last clearble digital this morning and got Pregnant 2-3 weeks! I'm 5 weeks 3 days today so was really hoping to see Pregnant 3+. Now I've convinced myself that the HCG is not rising enough, everyone who has posted HCG levels seems to be much higher than mine were on 14 and 17 dpo. I'm feeling lots of symptoms, which should be encouraging me, but then I'm on 800mg progesterone daily so would be feeling the side effects whether I'm pregnant or not! ](*,)


----------



## babydevil1989

You could just be a few days out hun. I wouldnt worry xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Emmy1987 :hugs: what do you do for a job. Hope you get a day off soon.

Scholesy hugs I'm sure everything is fine hcg levels vary largely for.different pregnancies hun I wouldn't worry.

I finished my last uni essay today and think I sat in bad position to write it and read notes as back is killing. Also ate way to much chocolate to encourage me whoops


----------



## EstelSeren

plutosblue- Just realised that we were due the same month with our last pregnancies too! Plus we both had little girls! Talk about coincidences! :thumbup:

Beca :wave:


----------



## plutosblue

:haha: Beca I noticed, I'm 24 but wil be 25 when I have this baby too and will have been married 3 years this year! Spooooky :wacko:

Oh and your EDD is my wedding anniversary!


----------



## Scholesy

Thanks girls, guess I'm just having a down day... I almost wish I didn't know my ovulation day - I even know what time the fertilisation was, lol! Strange...


----------



## Aiden187

Morning hit me with everything this morning, feeling terrible.


----------



## plutosblue

Sorry to hear that, chin up ladies it will get better!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Went to dr this morning to pee in a cup fr them, came back positive and got my referral to my OB- feeling more real since hearing it from a doctor lol


----------



## MrsCD

Have had a water infection for the last week to find out iv still got it!! Now on my second round of antibiotics!! This is one pregnancy symptom I do not like as I'm in so much pain! How are all you ladies getting on?


----------



## Kiss08

Having some morning sickness today (after I ate lunch). Little bean is just saying hello! :) I'm sure this will get old but it feels reassuring now.

I also scheduled my first scan today! It'll be when I'm nearly 7 weeks on January 23rd. No tests before then (I guess my doctor isn't in the habit of testing HCGs?) but I'm excited to have it on the books!


----------



## Aiden187

Vent, so I decided to checkout craigslist, only to see how ridiculous people can be, trying to sell there used crap for more than it coast new, people go on there to spend less money, not get ripped off.


----------



## nico82

My morning sickness is really kicking in now :wacko::sick:
I woke up feeling sick to the stomach, and couldnt eat breakfast so tried to have some toast when I got to work and halfway through eating it felt :sick: and had to stop :wacko:

First GP appointment today at almost six weeks. Going to try and get an early scan though just for peace of mind, but I doubt she will give me a referral for one though! :shrug:


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi Ladies! I haven't had time to read all the other posts so forgive me if this has already been answered but is anyone else STARVING to death??? I eat and then 30 minutes later feel like I haven't eaten in days......:shrug:


----------



## Aiden187

Yes ive gained 5 pounds I feel so guilty.


----------



## Kiss08

WantaBelly said:


> Hi Ladies! I haven't had time to read all the other posts so forgive me if this has already been answered but is anyone else STARVING to death??? I eat and then 30 minutes later feel like I haven't eaten in days......:shrug:

LOL. I'm hungry all. the. time. And like famished! I'm also really thirsty all the time. Those two things are my most consistent symptoms!


----------



## plutosblue

I have to eat all the time, as soon as I stop the sickness starts. I'm living off rich tea biscuits, I recon the gagging will start end of this week if it follows my last pregnancy :nope: 

Ah well, must remember its only for another 6 weeksish!


----------



## Scholesy

Me too, constantly hungry and thirsty!


----------



## AnakeRose

Ugh, I caved and went and got an order of calamari today and now I don't feel so good :sick: hopefully it doesn't come back to haunt me.


----------



## Aiden187

Whats calamari?


----------



## AnakeRose

Aiden187 said:


> Whats calamari?

deep fried squid....LOVE IT, but my stomach doesn't right now.

I really wanted sushi, but because of the raw fish you can't have that while pregnant


----------



## babydevil1989

I think im going to need to change my due date to the 17th sept - iv found my old diary from my pregnancy with DS and he measured to my ovulation date (dont ask me why) but im assuming when i got my BFP i was 2 weeks pregnant and il be 4 weeks tomorrow! :wacko:


----------



## Mum2Micah

Scholesy said:



> First day back at work today after a couple of weeks off - soooooo tired!
> Also feeling pretty negative today for some reason, still got a week to wait until my viability scan so have been filling the gap with HPTs. My Internet cheapies have continued to darken a little each day but I used my last clearble digital this morning and got Pregnant 2-3 weeks! I'm 5 weeks 3 days today so was really hoping to see Pregnant 3+. Now I've convinced myself that the HCG is not rising enough, everyone who has posted HCG levels seems to be much higher than mine were on 14 and 17 dpo. I'm feeling lots of symptoms, which should be encouraging me, but then I'm on 800mg progesterone daily so would be feeling the side effects whether I'm pregnant or not! ](*,)

Don't worry too much about those tests. I did one at 5 +2 and got 2-3 but when I got my HCG back it was 3500 so they aren't that accurate. Maybe stop testing so your less stressed. 

I read a good quote on here.. Today you are pregnant so enjoy it. Don't worry about what you can't control xx


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hopethisyear said:


> So tested again with FRER test first thing this AM and got no line at all, I probably won't be back to this thread unless anything changes. I don't have any cramping or bleeding but, I don't see how it could have gone from positive to slowly negative unless it's a chemical or whatever. I don't want to keep posting everything twice so you can read my journal if you want. Thanks for everything and best wishes to all you gals!




Mum2Micah said:


> Scholesy said:
> 
> 
> First day back at work today after a couple of weeks off - soooooo tired!
> Also feeling pretty negative today for some reason, still got a week to wait until my viability scan so have been filling the gap with HPTs. My Internet cheapies have continued to darken a little each day but I used my last clearble digital this morning and got Pregnant 2-3 weeks! I'm 5 weeks 3 days today so was really hoping to see Pregnant 3+. Now I've convinced myself that the HCG is not rising enough, everyone who has posted HCG levels seems to be much higher than mine were on 14 and 17 dpo. I'm feeling lots of symptoms, which should be encouraging me, but then I'm on 800mg progesterone daily so would be feeling the side effects whether I'm pregnant or not! ](*,)
> 
> Don't worry too much about those tests. I did one at 5 +2 and got 2-3 but when I got my HCG back it was 3500 so they aren't that accurate. Maybe stop testing so your less stressed.
> 
> I read a good quote on here.. Today you are pregnant so enjoy it. Don't worry about what you can't control xxClick to expand...

I love that quote, it's really so true...I have moments of being terrified because of my history, but then I realize, what's the good in that? It's all out of my control. I'm just enjoying it all and taking it moment by moment. 

I have a scan coming up on Wednesday!!


----------



## Mum2Micah

Gwenylovey said:


> Hopethisyear said:
> 
> 
> So tested again with FRER test first thing this AM and got no line at all, I probably won't be back to this thread unless anything changes. I don't have any cramping or bleeding but, I don't see how it could have gone from positive to slowly negative unless it's a chemical or whatever. I don't want to keep posting everything twice so you can read my journal if you want. Thanks for everything and best wishes to all you gals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2Micah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scholesy said:
> 
> 
> First day back at work today after a couple of weeks off - soooooo tired!
> Also feeling pretty negative today for some reason, still got a week to wait until my viability scan so have been filling the gap with HPTs. My Internet cheapies have continued to darken a little each day but I used my last clearble digital this morning and got Pregnant 2-3 weeks! I'm 5 weeks 3 days today so was really hoping to see Pregnant 3+. Now I've convinced myself that the HCG is not rising enough, everyone who has posted HCG levels seems to be much higher than mine were on 14 and 17 dpo. I'm feeling lots of symptoms, which should be encouraging me, but then I'm on 800mg progesterone daily so would be feeling the side effects whether I'm pregnant or not! ](*,)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry too much about those tests. I did one at 5 +2 and got 2-3 but when I got my HCG back it was 3500 so they aren't that accurate. Maybe stop testing so your less stressed.
> 
> I read a good quote on here.. Today you are pregnant so enjoy it. Don't worry about what you can't control xxClick to expand...
> 
> I love that quote, it's really so true...I have moments of being terrified because of my history, but then I realize, what's the good in that? It's all out of my control. I'm just enjoying it all and taking it moment by moment.
> 
> I have a scan coming up on Wednesday!!Click to expand...

I know since reading it I keep reminding myself of it wheni start to worry a bit.

Good luck with your scan on Wednesday!


----------



## maybebaby13

Hello ladies

Looks like I'm joining you yay 
This will be no 7 with 5 Angels looking over me and dd 

I think I'm due around 10th sep 

I did think I was out this month as I had what I thought was a af but still testing + so yay


----------



## Scholesy

Mum2Micah said:


> Scholesy said:
> 
> 
> First day back at work today after a couple of weeks off - soooooo tired!
> Also feeling pretty negative today for some reason, still got a week to wait until my viability scan so have been filling the gap with HPTs. My Internet cheapies have continued to darken a little each day but I used my last clearble digital this morning and got Pregnant 2-3 weeks! I'm 5 weeks 3 days today so was really hoping to see Pregnant 3+. Now I've convinced myself that the HCG is not rising enough, everyone who has posted HCG levels seems to be much higher than mine were on 14 and 17 dpo. I'm feeling lots of symptoms, which should be encouraging me, but then I'm on 800mg progesterone daily so would be feeling the side effects whether I'm pregnant or not! ](*,)
> 
> Don't worry too much about those tests. I did one at 5 +2 and got 2-3 but when I got my HCG back it was 3500 so they aren't that accurate. Maybe stop testing so your less stressed.
> 
> I read a good quote on here.. Today you are pregnant so enjoy it. Don't worry about what you can't control xxClick to expand...

Wow, 3500? That's really reassuring to hear :thumbup: That is a lovely quote too, and so true! I've just been watching a documentary about an IVF clinic and out of all the couples they followed only one couple managed to actually fall pregnant. Made me realise how lucky we are to have even got this far and to just enjoy being even a little bit pregnant :happydance:


----------



## AnakeRose

DH and I have decided to start telling the extended family on Feb 1. I'll be just over 9 weeks. My Ringette team is next on the 6th (only because that's the night we get ice time), and then Facebook on the 7th. I can't wait!! 3 weeks 4 days :D


----------



## amberjoy

Not a good day today.. 
I woke up with some cramping and some brown spotting then turned into more cramps and heavy bleeding.. :( I rushed to the hospital and they took some blood tests and I will get my results tomorrow. I'm so emotionally drained right now :(


----------



## nico82

amberjoy said:


> Not a good day today..
> I woke up with some cramping and some brown spotting then turned into more cramps and heavy bleeding.. :( I rushed to the hospital and they took some blood tests and I will get my results tomorrow. I'm so emotionally drained right now :(

I hope that everything is ok :hugs: I am thinking of you!!


----------



## Gwenylovey

amberjoy said:


> Not a good day today..
> I woke up with some cramping and some brown spotting then turned into more cramps and heavy bleeding.. :( I rushed to the hospital and they took some blood tests and I will get my results tomorrow. I'm so emotionally drained right now :(

Oh my goodness, so stressful! Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Scholesy

amberjoy said:


> Not a good day today..
> I woke up with some cramping and some brown spotting then turned into more cramps and heavy bleeding.. :( I rushed to the hospital and they took some blood tests and I will get my results tomorrow. I'm so emotionally drained right now :(

Oh no, I hope everything is ok. If it makes you feel any better I've read about lots of ladies having bleeds in early pregnancy and going on to have healthy babies. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## MrsCD

WantaBelly said:


> Hi Ladies! I haven't had time to read all the other posts so forgive me if this has already been answered but is anyone else STARVING to death??? I eat and then 30 minutes later feel like I haven't eaten in days......:shrug:

Yes I feel exactly the same! Getting paranoid now that I'm gonna end up gaining so much weight!


----------



## amberjoy

Thanks so much ladies :hugs: I will keep you guys updated. My doctor did say it could just be growing pains. But she did say she is worried.. Luckily my fiance took the rest of the day off work and is helping me relax. I did take a digital test and it was positive


----------



## MrsCD

amberjoy said:


> Not a good day today..
> I woke up with some cramping and some brown spotting then turned into more cramps and heavy bleeding.. :( I rushed to the hospital and they took some blood tests and I will get my results tomorrow. I'm so emotionally drained right now :(

Oh no hun :( fingers are crossed for you I hope everything is ok


----------



## ciaramoy

I couldnt help myself and bought some Clearblue digitals...even though I have done 2 FRER and they were positive! Im addicted :wacko: Said 1-2 weeks which is about right...I will do one more next week and hope for the 2-3 weeks :happydance:

Af due today so officially preggo me thinks :thumbup:

Feel great today...no tiredness, sicky feeling or hunger - im sure it will all change soon though!
Also made an appointment with the doc for monday so it starting to feel real now :)

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## MrsCD

amberjoy said:


> Not a good day today..
> I woke up with some cramping and some brown spotting then turned into more cramps and heavy bleeding.. :( I rushed to the hospital and they took some blood tests and I will get my results tomorrow. I'm so emotionally drained right now :(

Oh no hun :( fingers are crossed for you I hope everything is ok for you


----------



## Pink Petals

First scan tomorrow. So scared that something will be wrong! Is it normal to feel this way? Any advice?


----------



## Kiss08

ciaramoy said:


> I couldnt help myself and bought some Clearblue digitals...even though I have done 2 FRER and they were positive! Im addicted :wacko: Said 1-2 weeks which is about right...I will do one more next week and hope for the 2-3 weeks :happydance:
> 
> Af due today so officially preggo me thinks :thumbup:
> 
> Feel great today...no tiredness, sicky feeling or hunger - im sure it will all change soon though!
> Also made an appointment with the doc for monday so it starting to feel real now :)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good!

Congrats!! Have a H & H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## AnakeRose

amberjoy said:


> Not a good day today..
> I woke up with some cramping and some brown spotting then turned into more cramps and heavy bleeding.. :( I rushed to the hospital and they took some blood tests and I will get my results tomorrow. I'm so emotionally drained right now :(

Oh no amberjoy! FX for you girl :hugs:


----------



## tekkitten

:hi:

You can add me <3 I am not sure of a due date yet, I am going to the doctor tomorrow morning, so should be able to let you know then!


----------



## Jesmia

Hi everyone :) 
This thread moves so fast, it's hard to keep up! 
On Friday I went into the clinic here in town to get a blood test to confirm, and they called today saying they got my results back and it was positive and "someone else might call to discuss it more" whatever that means!! I'm guessing a doctor from the bigger place they sent it to, maybe they can tell me what I need to do next in terms of appointments etc.

I told the nurse at the clinic about my spotting and she didn't seem too concerned, just told me to go to the ER if it got heavy. I spotted a tiny bit more (very light brown) over the weekend but it's gone today so I'm feeling a little better about that. Other than that I'm really tired and feeling all blah and queasy all day. 

Hope everyone else is feeling okay :)


----------



## under25ttc

Had my first beta drawn today, find out tomorrow.


----------



## junemomma09

Wow!! I can't believe there are September babies already!! Congrats to all you ladies and H&H 9 months to you all!!!!


----------



## Jesmia

tekkitten said:


> :hi:
> 
> You can add me <3 I am not sure of a due date yet, I am going to the doctor tomorrow morning, so should be able to let you know then!

Congrats!! :D


----------



## wang

Pink Petals said:


> First scan tomorrow. So scared that something will be wrong! Is it normal to feel this way? Any advice?

The only thing i can say that helps me; just be calm, whats meant to be is meant to be. Its out of our hands.

hope that helps :hugs:


----------



## JLMC

Good luck in your scan pink petals just relax hun xx


----------



## plutosblue

Good luck with the scan today!


----------



## Melissa_M

:hi: Just got my BFP today!!!

Name: Melissa
EDD: September 17, 2013
First BFP date: Today! January 8th
Child number: 3 :D
How long did TTC take, if you were trying: First cycle NTNP
Age: 28
Where are you from: Canada
Symptoms so far : You name it! Nausea, bloating, cramping, sore boobs, fatigue, irritability, increased sense of smell, increased appetite/thirst, frequent urination, headaches, oily skin/hair.... probably forgetting some but ya, lots!! haha
Any gender feelings: I feel like it's going to be girl #3 haha just can't picture myself with boys!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I broke down and got a ticker!


----------



## amberjoy

Doesn't look good girls.. I'm still waiting on my doctor to call back with the results but I was up all night in server pain and it's still going today.. I never thought this would happen with my first pregnancy. I have no health problems and I am in my early 20's


----------



## MadamRose

Aiden187 i feel like that this morning its been a day spent in my night clothes i am just soooo tired. And felt :sick: most of the day. 

MrsCD hope it goes away soon 

Kiss08 :happydance: for booking first scan 

nico82 hope you managed to get an early scan hun 

babydevil1989 do you want me to change it now or do you want to wait until you get your first scan?

Mum2Micah love the quote hunni 

Gwenylovey hope the scan goes well, let us all know :D 

maybebaby13 :wave: welcome to the group. the bleed may have be implantation 

AnakeRose good luck with telling everyone :D i accidentally told my sister yesterday 

amberjoy :hugs: Don't give up hope until you know for sure hun 

ciaramoy yay on the digi tests :D 

Pink Petals hope scan goes well let us know. it's normal to worry :hugs: 

tekkitten i will add you to unknown date until i get an update. congratulations :wave: 

Jesmia they say brown is old blood so isn't normally worrying 

under25ttc hope bloods come back at a good level hun 

Melissa_M :wave: welcome to the group congratulations on your BFP 

OperationBbyO :wohoo: for ticker

I feel like death today and have spent most of it on the sofa. Was up at 4.30 in pain as i was hungry had an apple and felt sick. Woke up this morning at normal time feeling sick and felt sick most of the day. Also so tired. I read earlier at the stage we are at babies are getting 100 brain cells a minutes, that is just amazing


----------



## AnakeRose

Melissa_M said:


> :hi: Just got my BFP today!!!
> 
> Name: Melissa
> EDD: September 17, 2013
> First BFP date: Today! January 8th
> Child number: 3 :D
> How long did TTC take, if you were trying: First cycle NTNP
> Age: 28
> Where are you from: Canada
> Symptoms so far : You name it! Nausea, bloating, cramping, sore boobs, fatigue, irritability, increased sense of smell, increased appetite/thirst, frequent urination, headaches, oily skin/hair.... probably forgetting some but ya, lots!! haha
> Any gender feelings: I feel like it's going to be girl #3 haha just can't picture myself with boys!!!

:wave: Hi Melissa!, Where in Canada are you? I'm in Kelowna, BC


----------



## AnakeRose

Woke up last night with the worst nausea I've felt so far. Good thing I have a container of soda crackers and a water bottle on my head board. 6 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Swanny

Hi :)

I'm cautiously pregnant with what I hope will be baby no.2. 

Due 20th September :)

I have a little boy of 20 months but really hoping for a baby brother or sister for him.

I've had recurrent m/c but had all the tests done and no problems found. This is my 6th pregnancy.

Hope you are all well, wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months.

x


----------



## Southafrica

Hello all!

I would love to join thank you so much for the invite :) after an in birth control mystery/miracle I'm 5 weeks 3 days today! My first and I'm so scared and excited so having other September mamma to-be's would be brilliant :) sore breast and back and hectic fatigue are my main symptoms, I have an appointment for the 29th (my first) and wish I could speed up time and be there already!!! How is everyone else doing, symptoms, feelings, thoughts? Is anyone doing this alone as I am? Here's to hoping for a wonder 8 more months!!!


----------



## Southafrica

Also! My due date is approx sept 7th. Go ahead and add me! :)


----------



## MadamRose

Swanny welcome to the group :D hope bean is sticky :D 

Southafrica welcome my pregnancy was a surprise to so you are not the only one. I know what you mean my appointment with my mw is 24th and it feels like so long away


----------



## maybebaby3

It's nice to see so many September mummies!


----------



## MadamRose

I agree there is so many of us :D maybebaby3


----------



## plutosblue

Hi all! Well I had a better day today, lots of eating but the sikkies are in control(ish) ! Very tired though :sleep:


----------



## Southafrica

Ya I hope we are all celebrating in September upon the arrival of our little ones! Question, what does everyone think/know about being out in the sun? I'm in holiday (didn't see the pregnancy coming!) so I'm still supposed to be in te sunshine and surfing for a few more days. . . I've stayed out of the sun since I found out and haven't surfed, I don't know if I'm being overly paranoid or just enough?! If I could stay inside a bubble to ensure I make it to 13 weeks I would! Haha


----------



## MadamRose

plutosblue i will join you on the sleepy wagon 

Southafrica i would think the sun is fine as long as you stayed hydrated. I would say that swimming ect is ok too but you may want to cut out the surfing


----------



## OperationBbyO

Has anyone has normal doubling betas and then went on to MC? My DH's entire family will be gathered this weekend for the last time until May! We would love to announce our pregnancy to the entire family instead of telling them over the phone or via skype.

My betas are great. My progesterone is great. I'll be right at 6 weeks when we announce but my US isn't until 5 days after that. His family lives over 10 hours away so we don't see them often.

My gut has a good feeling about this pregnancy and my numbers are good so I really want to tell them!

I do have a 6 yo stepson who would also find out. He's been through at least pregnancy and birth with his mother (and he's talked about another baby in her tummy that didn't get here before so but he was barely 4 at the time so who knows what that was about.) We made the decision that he gets to be the first to know so we either tell him and them now or wait until after the first trimester.


----------



## MadamRose

OperationBbyO I never got beta's done with my miscarriage but i go to 7 weeks in pregnancy. Which means baby's heartbeat would have started beating and then stopped at some point after. So you may just want to be cautious as to get to 7weeks my betas must have been normal for a long while


----------



## Melissa_M

Anake Rose - I'm from southern Ontario :) 

Thanks for the welcome everyone :flower:


----------



## Kiss08

OperationBbyO said:


> Has anyone has normal doubling betas and then went on to MC? My DH's entire family will be gathered this weekend for the last time until May! We would love to announce our pregnancy to the entire family instead of telling them over the phone or via skype.
> 
> My betas are great. My progesterone is great. I'll be right at 6 weeks when we announce but my US isn't until 5 days after that. His family lives over 10 hours away so we don't see them often.
> 
> My gut has a good feeling about this pregnancy and my numbers are good so I really want to tell them!
> 
> I do have a 6 yo stepson who would also find out. He's been through at least pregnancy and birth with his mother (and he's talked about another baby in her tummy that didn't get here before so but he was barely 4 at the time so who knows what that was about.) We made the decision that he gets to be the first to know so we either tell him and them now or wait until after the first trimester.

I'm in a very similar position. My parents are flying in from out of town and I want to tell them. I'll be 6 weeks and my U/S will be at 7 weeks. My entire family a 4+ plane ride away so it's this or phone/skype. Any tests I can request to have done prior to their arrival so I can be a bit more confident in the pregnancy? They'll be here in 9 days.


----------



## MadamRose

Whoops i just ate a treat bag on minstrels :blush:


----------



## AnakeRose

**~* TMI ALERT *~*​*

Has anyone noticed their poop is a different colour now that you're pregnant? SORRY FOR THE TMI!! I just thought it was weird.


----------



## under25ttc

My beta was 97 at 13dpo :) doc said I didn't need another. Now will have a 7 week scan at the end of the month.


----------



## steph6875

Thank you for inviting me, So very happy right now can't believe it, a lovely surprise after getting :bfn:, then 5 days later getting a :bfp:. 
Baby due on the 12th Sept 2013. 

Hope all goes well with everyone's pregnancies x x :flower:


----------



## Pink Petals

Scan went well ladies!!! A heart beat was detected! Baby is 4 mm.


----------



## Mum2Micah

Pink Petals said:


> Scan went well ladies!!! A heart beat was detected! Baby is 4 mm.

Yay! Congrats! Xx


----------



## Gwenylovey

Pink Petals said:


> Scan went well ladies!!! A heart beat was detected! Baby is 4 mm.

Great News Pink Petals!! You must be so excited/relieved! :happydance:


----------



## smonty27

I everyone! congrats to everyone that is due in September 

i'm due the 16th with my first! i'm very excited and glad that i have so many due date buddies :)) 

4 weeks and 1 day today


----------



## Bumpbananas

Pink Petals said:


> Scan went well ladies!!! A heart beat was detected! Baby is 4 mm.

Whoop! Whoop! :happydance:


----------



## Pink Petals

Here is the picture. It is that little blurr!
 



Attached Files:







scan0005.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## smonty27

Pink Petals said:


> Here is the picture. It is that little blurr!

congrats! glad everything went well


----------



## Scholesy

Congratulations Pink Petals, really hope I see something similar at my scan on Monday.

I am properly stressed out today, got the worst news a teacher can get this afternoon... OFSTED are inspecting on Weds/Thurs! Soooooo short notice so now I've got a ridiculous amount of work to do - 14 hour working day today, followed by another one tomorrow! So many hoops to jump through. It's the last thing I need right now, I can actually feel my blood pressure rising. Roll on Thursday evening when I can finally relax! Rant over...


----------



## tekkitten

Scholesy said:


> Congratulations Pink Petals, really hope I see something similar at my scan on Monday.
> 
> I am properly stressed out today, got the worst news a teacher can get this afternoon... OFSTED are inspecting on Weds/Thurs! Soooooo short notice so now I've got a ridiculous amount of work to do - 14 hour working day today, followed by another one tomorrow! So many hoops to jump through. It's the last thing I need right now, I can actually feel my blood pressure rising. Roll on Thursday evening when I can finally relax! Rant over...

What is that? I teach in Canada, but am unfamiliar with what you are talking about? Is that when they observe you teaching etc?


----------



## Gwenylovey

Pink Petals said:


> Here is the picture. It is that little blurr!

Aww...your little one's first photo shoot!


----------



## MaryP83

I'm also a teacher. We had ofsted in Sept. They are obsessed with progress. They didn't look at any plans,they just nipped in my class for 20 mins then went off to trawl through paper work. Remember it's just a game we have to play x


----------



## Gwenylovey

Scholesy said:


> Congratulations Pink Petals, really hope I see something similar at my scan on Monday.
> 
> I am properly stressed out today, got the worst news a teacher can get this afternoon... OFSTED are inspecting on Weds/Thurs! Soooooo short notice so now I've got a ridiculous amount of work to do - 14 hour working day today, followed by another one tomorrow! So many hoops to jump through. It's the last thing I need right now, I can actually feel my blood pressure rising. Roll on Thursday evening when I can finally relax! Rant over...

Oh my, so stressful! Hope it all goes well and passes by quickly for you!


----------



## MaryP83

tekkitten said:


> Scholesy said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Pink Petals, really hope I see something similar at my scan on Monday.
> 
> I am properly stressed out today, got the worst news a teacher can get this afternoon... OFSTED are inspecting on Weds/Thurs! Soooooo short notice so now I've got a ridiculous amount of work to do - 14 hour working day today, followed by another one tomorrow! So many hoops to jump through. It's the last thing I need right now, I can actually feel my blood pressure rising. Roll on Thursday evening when I can finally relax! Rant over...
> 
> What is that? I teach in Canada, but am unfamiliar with what you are talking about? Is that when they observe you teaching etc?Click to expand...

The governments way of checking your'e doing what they think you should be. Observing lessons and going through your paper work. They chat to your parents and pupils too. They phone the afternoon before and turn up the next morning. There isn't a teacher in England this dosn't strike fear into


----------



## tekkitten

Oh my goodness, sounds awful! I don`t think we really get that too much here, but I am not yet on continuing, so maybe I have yet to experience it.

And I just got a call from my doctors office. beta levels are good :) Now I just have to wait 3-4 weeks for my ultrasound to make sure things are ok.


----------



## Scholesy

Tekkitten - it's the government appointed agency that come and observe teachers in the UK and then grade us and write a report on the school. It's frustrating because they'll probably only watch about 20 mins of one lesson and then grade me as a teacher. I hope I can show progress in what they see - its a crap time of year to come as exam season is just starting... Like you say MaryP83, it's just a game we have to play every few years, wish it had fallen next year when I'll (hopefully) be on maternity leave...


----------



## MadamRose

steph6875 congratulations and welcome to the group 

Pink Petals glad the scan went well :happydance: did they give you rough date based off the measurement. lovely pic

smonty27 congratulations, yes there is already so many mummies due in September :D 

Scholesy hope you don't over work yourself hun


----------



## Scholesy

MTC - trying really hard not to.. it's just rotten luck I guess, at least it will all be over by 3:15pm on Thursday! Feel better for having a moan on here anyway :winkwink:


----------



## Mum2Micah

Scholesy; I'm a teacher here in Australia and thank God that doesn't happen here! That would stress me out! We have to do lots of paperwork at the beginning of our career and have to keep up and document our professional development but that's all :)

How's everyone feeling today? Fatigue has hit me like a brick but can't nap during the day since I have 2 boys that need my attention.
No nausea for me yet but i have the opposite problem..I am so HUNGRY all the time!


----------



## Pink Petals

mummytochloe said:


> steph6875 congratulations and welcome to the group
> 
> Pink Petals glad the scan went well :happydance: did they give you rough date based off the measurement. lovely pic
> 
> smonty27 congratulations, yes there is already so many mummies due in September :D
> 
> Scholesy hope you don't over work yourself hun

The date is confusing! 

She said I am "6 weeks."

Based on my LMP, I am 6 weeks 6 days, which is what she had down on the top of my scan photo.

But based on my ovulation date, I am exactly 6 weeks today. 

Ugh! So confused! Guess I should have clarified before I left, but I was so excited about the heart beAt, I didn't think to.


----------



## kaili

Posting here too, but who else got a bump super super early? This pic was taken at 12dpo... I'm sure its just a bloat but my husband was asking if maybe I've been pregnant since november and my period was one of those "fake periods"... but my temps dropped a degree at the start of that "period" and then stayed low for exactly 16 days before rising back up, so it seems as though I O'd and you can't O while pregnant, right??

I'm usually super super thin, my abs are always totally flat, even after eating, and this is me now.. I can't even suck in to get back to what used to be normal ... it excites me, i am just curious if anyone else seems to have blown up like a blimp this early
https://i.imgur.com/qX9m3.jpg


----------



## LadyL

Hey girls!! Just popping on to say my Due date has been changed to Sept. 5th. Though I will be having a scheduled c/s at 39 weeks, so will most likely be having this baby at the end of August.....

But I want to stay here with you guys since I'm technically due in September!! :)

I went to the dr today for blood work mainly. He did offer to let me get a sono if I wanted, but I declined because I know there wouldn't be a HB yet and it would just make me worry. And I told him I would rather not get one today and come back in 2 weeks rather than have one and not come back for 4 weeks. So, I get to go back January 23rd!! Just TWO weeks!! Can't wait!! 

I hope everyone is well. Sorry, I'm not replying much. You ladies are way chattier than I can keep up with!! :) I enjoy reading, just don't usually have much time to reply properly.....


----------



## Kylarsmom

LadyL said:


> Hey girls!! Just popping on to say my Due date has been changed to Sept. 5th. Though I will be having a scheduled c/s at 39 weeks, so will most likely be having this baby at the end of August.....
> 
> But I want to stay here with you guys since I'm technically due in September!! :)
> 
> I went to the dr today for blood work mainly. He did offer to let me get a sono if I wanted, but I declined because I know there wouldn't be a HB yet and it would just make me worry. And I told him I would rather not get one today and come back in 2 weeks rather than have one and not come back for 4 weeks. So, I get to go back January 23rd!! Just TWO weeks!! Can't wait!!
> 
> I hope everyone is well. Sorry, I'm not replying much. You ladies are way chattier than I can keep up with!! :) I enjoy reading, just don't usually have much time to reply properly.....

Oh how weird! My date was just changed to sept 5 (will prob change after scan) and I will have a csection a week early too! ;)


----------



## Pink Petals

This might be a dumb question, but is it appropriate to show people your ultrasound picture? I would not put it on Facebook or anything, but can you show it to grandparents and close friends? Or is it too private and TMI to flash around uterus pics?


----------



## Southafrica

kaili said:


> Posting here too, but who else got a bump super super early? This pic was taken at 12dpo... I'm sure its just a bloat but my husband was asking if maybe I've been pregnant since november and my period was one of those "fake periods"... but my temps dropped a degree at the start of that "period" and then stayed low for exactly 16 days before rising back up, so it seems as though I O'd and you can't O while pregnant, right??
> 
> I'm usually super super thin, my abs are always totally flat, even after eating, and this is me now.. I can't even suck in to get back to what used to be normal ... it excites me, i am just curious if anyone else seems to have blown up like a blimp this early
> https://i.imgur.com/qX9m3.jpg

Ahh me as well!! I'm 5 weeks 3 days today and I have a bump! I'm worries people are gonna notice and ask me about it, and I don't plan on telling a so gle soul until 12 weeks! :/


----------



## gatorj

Pink Petals said:


> This might be a dumb question, but is it appropriate to show people your ultrasound picture? I would not put it on Facebook or anything, but can you show it to grandparents and close friends? Or is it too private and TMI to flash around uterus pics?

In my opinion, it is no big deal to show it. You are excited and proud! I am definitely going to show my family and closest friends!!


----------



## Melissa_M

Pretty cute bump kaili!!! :) 

I don't think there's anything wrong with showing u/s pics? I've never thought twice about it!


----------



## gatorj

Anyone else have a husband who is still doubtful? I know I am early, but I was symptomatic since Dec 28th (bloating/gas/constipation/indigestion/fatigue). My husband is still wondering if this is real.  I re-took a pregnancy test today just to show him!!! Lololol!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melissa_M

hehe mine was when it was our first pregnancy!!! He said he'd believe it when I had a big belly :lol:


----------



## marie_sims

gatorj said:


> Anyone else have a husband who is still doubtful? I know I am early, but I was symptomatic since Dec 28th (bloating/gas/constipation/indigestion/fatigue). My husband is still wondering if this is real.  I re-took a pregnancy test today just to show him!!! Lololol!!!!!!!!

 I had to take almost five HPT ( home pregnancy test) before my hubby started to finally believe it was happening :)


----------



## AnakeRose

marie_sims said:


> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a husband who is still doubtful? I know I am early, but I was symptomatic since Dec 28th (bloating/gas/constipation/indigestion/fatigue). My husband is still wondering if this is real.  I re-took a pregnancy test today just to show him!!! Lololol!!!!!!!!
> 
> I had to take almost five HPT ( home pregnancy test) before my hubby started to finally believe it was happening :)Click to expand...

Heck I'm almost in disbelief that this is happening let alone my husband!


----------



## marie_sims

AnakeRose said:


> marie_sims said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a husband who is still doubtful? I know I am early, but I was symptomatic since Dec 28th (bloating/gas/constipation/indigestion/fatigue). My husband is still wondering if this is real.  I re-took a pregnancy test today just to show him!!! Lololol!!!!!!!!
> 
> I had to take almost five HPT ( home pregnancy test) before my hubby started to finally believe it was happening :)Click to expand...
> 
> Heck I'm almost in disbelief that this is happening let alone my husband!Click to expand...

AnakeRose...I was the same way for the first two days, after getting that first BFP. I even made my husband read aloud every digital HPT that came back positive :haha:


----------



## MrsLQ

I am still in disbelief waiting on more tests coming, lol


----------



## JLMC

Pink Petals said:


> This might be a dumb question, but is it appropriate to show people your ultrasound picture? I would not put it on Facebook or anything, but can you show it to grandparents and close friends? Or is it too private and TMI to flash around uterus pics?

I had one done last week & we just showed immediate family ... I guess it's completely up to you & how you feel isn't it xxx


----------



## Jims_Girl

Hiya....
Think I'm due around 4th Sept....
We have a 14yr old and an 11month old.... So our little one will be 18months old when it's time for this one to say hello! - eeekkkkk!!

Our baby was a planned home/water/hypnobirth but i had a placenta abruption so we had an emcs instead...
I have every intention of going for a homebirth this time so I'm sure that will make for an interesting conversion with the midwife an consultant..

Woke up this morning with no symptoms so was a bit worried but hubby reminded me this happened with my boy... But as I type I'm starting to feel sick again...

Obviously no baby bump yet because I'm only 5/6 weeks but I am bloated and my jeans are tight!


----------



## Jims_Girl

ooooo does anyone know the link to the Facebook group

Mummies due in September 13

I can't find it?


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

I've decided to bite the bullet and join you preggo beauties.

It seems like only the other day that I was here before :o)

History - I had my 1st DS in 2008, got pregnant in 2009 but after having a little brown discharge, went for a scan the day before christmas eve and baby had no heartbeat and was measuring 6 weeks, so new years eve went for a following up scan, baby still measuring 6 weeks no hb, so I had a D & C done the following week. Tried after my 1st cycle and voila pregnant! Had a reassurance scan done at 9 weeks, again baby measuring 6 with no HB, a week later measuring the same, they wanted me to wait to see if baby would come out naturally, 4 weeks later no movement, so I had another D & C.

We decided to wait ttc but after 1 cycle, I become pregnant again and had my 2nd DS.

I hope this one is a sticker.... I'm hoping to get an early scan I'm waiting to hear from my doctor which I'm hoping will be on monday.


----------



## ChattyLady

Hi September sweet peas, I'm jumping onboard!

We already have a gorgeous little man, Max who will be just over 17 months when the new baby arrives, scared and anxious on how we'll cope but I know we will.

It took us a year of TTC Max & was surprised totally it literally only took us once to get number 2! I even waited till AF was 3 days late before testing as I was in denial so much.

I'm not even back at work yet, due back on 4th feb, not looking forward to saying oh by the way, I'll only be here 6 months then I'll be back on mat leave oops!!

Wishing u all a very happy & healthy 9 months, here's to our September sweet peas!!


----------



## MrsLQ

Congrats on the new preggo's ; )


----------



## Swanny

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well today.

I'm feeling a little sickly on and off and nipples are still burning. Sickness feeling seems to be worse when I drink anything apart from hot boiled water. Fruit juices are the worst and tea and coffee bleurrrrrrgh lol

x


----------



## plutosblue

Hiya ladies! Well the sikkies appear to be giving me a day off yeey :haha: 

Still need to graze but its not so bad, how are you all today? X


----------



## AnakeRose

Good Morning Ladies! How is everyone feeling?

For me today I'm actually feeling pretty good other than I think I may have a chest cold (and I can't take anything! ARGH!). I added 50mg of B6 to my vitamins because I read that it helps with morning sickness and so far so good (I don't even care if it's the placebo effect!). The boobs are not quite as sore in the morning now that I'm wearing a sports bra to bed. 

The only concern I have is my weight. I've gained 4 pounds already since Dec 28. I'm considered overweight so I can't gain a lot and I have a bad back. Doctors appointment tomorrow so maybe I can get some better insight on what I should be eating. I haven't been extremely hungry (each day is different), but I do think I'm over eating. 

6 weeks today! YAY! 3 weeks 2 days till we start telling everyone that doesn't already know :D


----------



## kaili

marie_sims said:


> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a husband who is still doubtful? I know I am early, but I was symptomatic since Dec 28th (bloating/gas/constipation/indigestion/fatigue). My husband is still wondering if this is real.  I re-took a pregnancy test today just to show him!!! Lololol!!!!!!!!
> 
> I had to take almost five HPT ( home pregnancy test) before my hubby started to finally believe it was happening :)Click to expand...

my situation is the opposite... my husband said "i knew it!" after the first test, and since then has been telling me every day to stop poas hahaha


----------



## plutosblue

Eugh... The nausea has started again :sick: 

I just want a twister icepop but feel too lazy to go to the shop and get one :blush:


----------



## OperationBbyO

I spent the night puking...awesome. Got up to use the bathroom at 3am and the morning sickness got me! Grrrr.

Anyone else slobbering like a rabid dog?


----------



## missangie

ChattyLady said:


> Hi September sweet peas, I'm jumping onboard!
> 
> We already have a gorgeous little man, Max who will be just over 17 months when the new baby arrives, scared and anxious on how we'll cope but I know we will.
> 
> It took us a year of TTC Max & was surprised totally it literally only took us once to get number 2! I even waited till AF was 3 days late before testing as I was in denial so much.
> 
> I'm not even back at work yet, due back on 4th feb, not looking forward to saying oh by the way, I'll only be here 6 months then I'll be back on mat leave oops!!
> 
> Wishing u all a very happy & healthy 9 months, here's to our September sweet peas!!

Im right there with ya! Took us 18 months to get pregnant the first time and then first try this time. My little guy will be about 18 months when this baby is due! Congrats


----------



## missangie

Nausea started for me yesterday, all day off and on and I am SO tired. I was lucky to have yesterday off so I napped when my son napped in the afternoon. Woke up this morning feeling really crummy, so nauseous.


----------



## AnakeRose

OperationBbyO said:


> I spent the night puking...awesome. Got up to use the bathroom at 3am and the morning sickness got me! Grrrr.
> 
> Anyone else slobbering like a rabid dog?

I got up last night because my stomach was gurgling. Had some bad nausea, but no puking thankfully. I did go into a full blown panic attack. I was still half asleep so I think I was still partially dreaming (about what I don't know). I had a few crackers and some water and waited for my stomach to settle. When I finally did I felt better. I haven't had an panic attack that bad in years. 

As to slobbering....yep I have that too lol. I finally had to put a towel on my pillow because it was soaked by morning (ewww)

I'm not sure if it's actually helping or it's a placebo effect, but I added 50mg of B6 to my vitamins and it seems to be helping. I read somewhere that it's supposed to help with morning sickness...who cares if it's all in my head...it's working!


----------



## plutosblue

Ohhh might try that, I've also heard magnesium helps ms too. 

It took nearly 2 years to concieve DD and only 2 months this time! Funny how that seems to be the case for quite a few ladies!


----------



## JLMC

I've started gagging when brushing my teeth haha aww it's horrible!! Hope you lovely lot are okay today... My stomach pains seem to have been a little worse today, don't know if I'm overdoing it at work :( xxx


----------



## babydevil1989

Sitting at work feeling sick as a dog.

I seem to be having an aversion to crusts on toast!??

X


----------



## plutosblue

I had aversions to all sorts of things last time. If it turns your stomach then for god sake don't eat it :rofl: 

I couldn't touch/smell or cook eggs or lamb last time and had a rather unhealthy obsession with my shampoo... I even licked it a few times :blush: 

Apparently I can eat eggs this time (so far) so we shall see! 

How about everyone else?


----------



## AnakeRose

plutosblue said:


> I had aversions to all sorts of things last time. If it turns your stomach then for god sake don't eat it :rofl:
> 
> I couldn't touch/smell or cook eggs or lamb last time and had a rather unhealthy obsession with my shampoo... I even licked it a few times :blush:
> 
> Apparently I can eat eggs this time (so far) so we shall see!
> 
> How about everyone else?

No food aversions for me yet other than coffee comes and goes. One day I like it the next it tastes like dish water :shrug:. My biggest problem is I think I'm overeating and gaining weight too fast :( I've struggled with my weight my whole life and it's bothering me (I'm considered obese). I'm exercising, but with the snow it makes it difficult to get anywhere.


----------



## nico82

plutosblue said:


> I had aversions to all sorts of things last time. If it turns your stomach then for god sake don't eat it :rofl:
> 
> I couldn't touch/smell or cook eggs or lamb last time and had a rather unhealthy obsession with my shampoo... I even licked it a few times :blush:
> 
> Apparently I can eat eggs this time (so far) so we shall see!
> 
> How about everyone else?


hahahaha you licked your shampoo :haha::rofl: that made me laugh so loud classic!!!

I was watching television lastnight and my mum said "your dribbling" :rofl: I was like what?!?!?!?!?! sure enough just slightly on the corner of my mouth, must be excess saliva :haha:


----------



## babydevil1989

I feel the same with the weight thing - im sooo bloated and look like im bigger but have lost weight!?

Still feeling sick and my IBS is playing up so lots of cramps atm!


----------



## Mum2Micah

so I had to get up to pee last night and then couldn't get back to sleep! Was up until 6:30am and managed to crawl back to bed for 1hr before the boys got up..

Still feeling unpregnant(don't think that's a word) here. No nausea, boobs not really sore...still just a bit tired.

Is it silly I want to feel a bit nauseous so that I feel pregnant?!


----------



## vic161209

hi ladies, can i join in :flower: got my bfp on 1st jan 13, 4weeks today. due 18th sept. 2nd pregnancy, 1st led to my beautiful girl whos just turned 3. still poas as feels to good to b true, very scared, very excited. any one else concerned about loss? think ill feel better after 7wks, or 12 once iv seen him/her.

good luck every one for a h&h 9mths :flower:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies, for those of you on the other September thread as well this might be a repeat post, but just wanted to update! I had my ultrasound today and am measuring right on track (one day ahead actually at 6w4d)! We saw the heartbeat which my RE said was perfect and she was really pleased with the results. I have a follow up ultrasound in 2 weeks at 8 and a half weeks and then I'll be released to my ob. Feeling pretty excited!!


----------



## kaili

What the heck??? Is drooling a common pregnancy symptom??? I have been drooling in my sleep for the first time in my life, and it started over new years break... my husband is like WTF because half the time I leave it as a surprise on his pillow and he rolls onto it!!! Hahahaha


----------



## AnakeRose

Mum2Micah said:


> so I had to get up to pee last night and then couldn't get back to sleep! Was up until 6:30am and managed to crawl back to bed for 1hr before the boys got up..
> 
> Still feeling unpregnant(don't think that's a word) here. No nausea, boobs not really sore...still just a bit tired.
> 
> Is it silly I want to feel a bit nauseous so that I feel pregnant?!

Nope, not silly at all :) Although I'm kinda glad I haven't been overly nauseous.


----------



## AnakeRose

kaili said:


> What the heck??? Is drooling a common pregnancy symptom??? I have been drooling in my sleep for the first time in my life, and it started over new years break... my husband is like WTF because half the time I leave it as a surprise on his pillow and he rolls onto it!!! Hahahaha

LOL sorry I had a chuckle at this one. Totally normal :D


----------



## babydevil1989

Yes drooling is very normal - you produce more saliva when your pregnant.

Xx


----------



## Mum2Micah

Gwenylovey said:


> Hi ladies, for those of you on the other September thread as well this might be a repeat post, but just wanted to update! I had my ultrasound today and am measuring right on track (one day ahead actually at 6w4d)! We saw the heartbeat which my RE said was perfect and she was really pleased with the results. I have a follow up ultrasound in 2 weeks at 8 and a half weeks and then I'll be released to my ob. Feeling pretty excited!!

Yay, how exciting!


----------



## ChattyLady

missangie said:


> ChattyLady said:
> 
> 
> Hi September sweet peas, I'm jumping onboard!
> 
> We already have a gorgeous little man, Max who will be just over 17 months when the new baby arrives, scared and anxious on how we'll cope but I know we will.
> 
> It took us a year of TTC Max & was surprised totally it literally only took us once to get number 2! I even waited till AF was 3 days late before testing as I was in denial so much.
> 
> I'm not even back at work yet, due back on 4th feb, not looking forward to saying oh by the way, I'll only be here 6 months then I'll be back on mat leave oops!!
> 
> Wishing u all a very happy & healthy 9 months, here's to our September sweet peas!!
> 
> Im right there with ya! Took us 18 months to get pregnant the first time and then first try this time. My little guy will be about 18 months when this baby is due! CongratsClick to expand...

Congrats to you too, 2 of us in the same baby boat lol!! Happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## amberjoy

Well I got the results back unfortunately I did have a miscarriage..
This was my first pregnancy and yet I have not lost hope for the next one.
Thank you all for your support and prayers.

I wish a healthy and happy 9 months to all of you wonderful mommy-to-be's


----------



## AnakeRose

amberjoy said:


> Well I got the results back unfortunately I did have a miscarriage..
> This was my first pregnancy and yet I have not lost hope for the next one.
> Thank you all for your support and prayers.
> 
> I wish a healthy and happy 9 months to all of you wonderful mommy-to-be's

So sorry for you loss amberjoy :hugs:


----------



## OperationBbyO

amberjoy said:


> Well I got the results back unfortunately I did have a miscarriage..
> This was my first pregnancy and yet I have not lost hope for the next one.
> Thank you all for your support and prayers.
> 
> I wish a healthy and happy 9 months to all of you wonderful mommy-to-be's


I'm sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

amberjoy said:


> Well I got the results back unfortunately I did have a miscarriage..
> This was my first pregnancy and yet I have not lost hope for the next one.
> Thank you all for your support and prayers.
> 
> I wish a healthy and happy 9 months to all of you wonderful mommy-to-be's

I'm so sorry to hear this :hugs: I know your next one will be on his/her way soon :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Sorry for your loss


----------



## littlemama16

amberjoy said:


> Well I got the results back unfortunately I did have a miscarriage..
> This was my first pregnancy and yet I have not lost hope for the next one.
> Thank you all for your support and prayers.
> 
> I wish a healthy and happy 9 months to all of you wonderful mommy-to-be's

So sorry for your loss and wishing you every happiness and best of luck for the future xx


----------



## AnakeRose

Well, I had my first food aversion today :( cucumber and red pepper. All I wanted tonight was chicken fajita pizza and salad...weirdness. My new find has been Bocconcini (fresh mozzarella balls, yes they're pasteurized).


----------



## tekkitten

I'm so hungry all the time! Lol, no aversions or cravings, except for shake n bake chicken, which I am making right now ;)

And I am drooling on my pillow as well, I keep having to flip it over through the night lol. Gross!


----------



## Melissa_M

Mmm I LOVE fresh mozzarella!! With sliced tomatoes and a little oil and vinegar mmm. 

I had my first food aversion a few days before my BFP: EGGS! Made me want to puke. Also makes me think this is another girl hehe


----------



## gatorj

amberjoy said:


> Well I got the results back unfortunately I did have a miscarriage..
> This was my first pregnancy and yet I have not lost hope for the next one.
> Thank you all for your support and prayers.
> 
> I wish a healthy and happy 9 months to all of you wonderful mommy-to-be's

So sorry to hear!!! :hugs::hugs: Don't lose hope.


----------



## ciaramoy

amberjoy said:


> Well I got the results back unfortunately I did have a miscarriage..
> This was my first pregnancy and yet I have not lost hope for the next one.
> Thank you all for your support and prayers.
> 
> I wish a healthy and happy 9 months to all of you wonderful mommy-to-be's

So sorry to hear this :cry: 
Hope you are doing ok and wishing you all the best x


----------



## Pink Petals

Anyone else acting crazy and emotional?
Today I got upset, because I decided I hated the hair I had on my wedding day a year and a half ago. :wacko:
Must be hormones, because I am also having strong symptoms like nausea, cramping and sore BBs today.


----------



## AnakeRose

Pink Petals said:


> Anyone else acting crazy and emotional?
> Today I got upset, because I decided I hated the hair I had on my wedding day a year and a half ago. :wacko:
> Must be hormones, because I am also having strong symptoms like nausea, cramping and sore BBs today.

Yep, I'll lose it and bawl at the smallest things! You're definitely not alone :)


----------



## lindseypao

Hey!! Thanks for the invite!!! Am a little nervous as I've experienced a loss at 8-9 weeks in 2009 but am trying to remain positive. My EDD is 9/18/12 from ovulation (I ovulated super late) and my symptoms have been cramping, veins, smelling everything, and here for the past few days having no appetite most of the day accompanied by queasiness or even nausea.


----------



## Atlmommy37

Hi, all I would love to join your group. I'm so excited but also very nervous. 

Name (real, or just user name if don't want to use normal name)
Atlmommy37/ Tammy 

First BFP date: September, 9 2013

Child number: 6th, forth biological

How long did TTC take, if you were trying: 3 months

Age: 37

Where are you from: USA, Georgia

Symptoms so far : Extreme nausea, really bad bloating

Any gender feelings: I feel like its a girl


----------



## babydevil1989

Off to the drs this morning to tell her about the pregnancy and to make sure this right hand side pain isnt anything nasty :-/


----------



## JLMC

Good luck baby devil hope it's nothing but trapped wind (nurse said that's what my pain prob was) :) xxx


----------



## babydevil1989

Lol - i have ibs so its probably that but its just niggling at me to get checked :)


----------



## babydevil1989

Back from drs she doesnt think its anything sinister but shes sending me for a scan tomorrow morning and im bricking it :wacko:

Im either 4+2 or 6+2 so i might see nothing! Going on my own too as OH has to work! 

Xx


----------



## Chimpette

amberjoy said:


> Well I got the results back unfortunately I did have a miscarriage..
> This was my first pregnancy and yet I have not lost hope for the next one.
> Thank you all for your support and prayers.
> 
> I wish a healthy and happy 9 months to all of you wonderful mommy-to-be's

I'm so sorry Amberjoy, I hope you have a good support system at home to help you at this time.

:hugs:


----------



## EstelSeren

Accompanying the heavy feeling very low down in my abdomen last night I felt some distinct pinching pains that got really quite sharp mostly centrally but all across and up as far as my belly button! I can remember feeling them last time but not until much further on (like 12 weeks +!). Seeing as I'm still getting random waves of nausea, have sore tingly nipples (that unfortunately my 1 year old enjoys tweaking!:dohh:) and have started with some random food aversions and taste changes (e.g. milk chocolate tastes of nothing!:cry:) and have not had any bleeding since some scant implantation spotting on 30th December I'm assuming that it's normal and my body's just stretching earlier this time round because it knows what to expect! Has anybody else had this?

Beca :wave:


----------



## kaili

EstelSeren said:


> Accompanying the heavy feeling very low down in my abdomen last night I felt some distinct pinching pains that got really quite sharp mostly centrally but all across and up as far as my belly button! I can remember feeling them last time but not until much further on (like 12 weeks +!). Seeing as I'm still getting random waves of nausea, have sore tingly nipples (that unfortunately my 1 year old enjoys tweaking!:dohh:) and have started with some random food aversions and taste changes (e.g. milk chocolate tastes of nothing!:cry:) and have not had any bleeding since some scant implantation spotting on 30th December I'm assuming that it's normal and my body's just stretching earlier this time round because it knows what to expect! Has anybody else had this?
> 
> Beca :wave:

I'm about as far along as you are (maybe even a few days less) and I get this same thing... I wouldn't classify it as "pain" really, but it kind of is... doesn't last much longer than a few minutes and comes and goes and I guess you're right its kind of like a discomforting pinch feeling thats happening from the inside. This is my first pregnancy so I don't know what to look for or what feels normal, but I imagine with a human growing inside of me its not going to feel "normal" regardless =P


----------



## kaili

JLMC said:


> Good luck baby devil hope it's nothing but trapped wind (nurse said that's what my pain prob was) :) xxx

amen to that! drink some milk, maybe TMI but the wind gates opened for me after a full cup of milk, if you catch my drift...


----------



## kaili

kaili said:


> JLMC said:
> 
> 
> Good luck baby devil hope it's nothing but trapped wind (nurse said that's what my pain prob was) :) xxx
> 
> amen to that! drink some milk, maybe TMI but the wind gates opened for me after a full cup of milk, if you catch my drift...Click to expand...

hahahahahaha *catch my drift*... get it??? sorry, couldn't resist, I have been acting like a 14 year old boy since I got my BFP... man, I need to go be productive or something.


----------



## taryen87

Hey ladies. Been a little while since ive been one, got bfp about a week ago and boy do i ever feel pregnant now.. Boobs are heavy, nausous, dizzy and really sharp weird feeling pains that start around my lower back and shoot down my butt into my hips and down to my knees... Anyone else feel these?


----------



## AnakeRose

taryen87 said:


> Hey ladies. Been a little while since ive been one, got bfp about a week ago and boy do i ever feel pregnant now.. Boobs are heavy, nausous, dizzy and really sharp weird feeling pains that start around my lower back and shoot down my butt into my hips and down to my knees... Anyone else feel these?

As someone with back problems, I'd recommend you get that checked out. That sounds like a nerve issue. Have you ever had problems with the sciatic nerve? I have grade 1 spondylolisthesis with a bulging L4/L5 with pressure on my S1 and I get that feeling down my right leg. It could be nothing, they might just refer you to a chiropractor or physio to align everything. My physio guy does this quick pull on my leg to align my hip periodically.


----------



## taryen87

AnakeRose said:


> taryen87 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Been a little while since ive been one, got bfp about a week ago and boy do i ever feel pregnant now.. Boobs are heavy, nausous, dizzy and really sharp weird feeling pains that start around my lower back and shoot down my butt into my hips and down to my knees... Anyone else feel these?
> 
> 
> As someone with back problems, I'd recommend you get that checked out. That sounds like a nerve issue. Have you ever had problems with the sciatic nerve? I have grade 1 spondylolisthesis with a bulging L4/L5 with pressure on my S1 and I get that feeling down my right leg. It could be nothing, they might just refer you to a chiropractor or physio to align everything. My physio guy does this quick pull on my leg to align my hip periodically.Click to expand...


Thanks so much, yes in my 2 previous pregnancies i have had issues with the sciatic nerve but this is going down both legs and felt even worse when i sneezed :( deffo going to contact the dr


----------



## AnakeRose

taryen87 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taryen87 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Been a little while since ive been one, got bfp about a week ago and boy do i ever feel pregnant now.. Boobs are heavy, nausous, dizzy and really sharp weird feeling pains that start around my lower back and shoot down my butt into my hips and down to my knees... Anyone else feel these?
> 
> 
> As someone with back problems, I'd recommend you get that checked out. That sounds like a nerve issue. Have you ever had problems with the sciatic nerve? I have grade 1 spondylolisthesis with a bulging L4/L5 with pressure on my S1 and I get that feeling down my right leg. It could be nothing, they might just refer you to a chiropractor or physio to align everything. My physio guy does this quick pull on my leg to align my hip periodically.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, yes in my 2 previous pregnancies i have had issues with the sciatic nerve but this is going down both legs and felt even worse when i sneezed :( deffo going to contact the drClick to expand...

That's good. It's just better to catch problems like that early. Mine built up over years and then I ended up in the ER when my legs went numb in November. I never took the warning signs to seriously.

Do you have any strange itchy or tingling feelings in your feet?


----------



## MrsCD

Just had my first mw appt and she says I'm due around the 6/7th but dates will change again when I have my scan


----------



## taryen87

AnakeRose, no i dont feel any tingling or itchyness on my feet


----------



## AnakeRose

taryen87 said:


> AnakeRose, no i dont feel any tingling or itchyness on my feet

That's a good thing then :)


----------



## taryen87

:)


----------



## taryen87

Hey ladies... How do i add the ticker to the bottom like most of you have?


----------



## Kiss08

taryen87 said:


> Hey ladies... How do i add the ticker to the bottom like most of you have?

You can google pregnancy ticker to find one you like. Or if you see one of someone else's that you like, it usually has the web address (i.e., bump.com). Fill out the info to personalize it. Then on your "User CP" on babyandbump, go to edit signature on the left-hand menu. Copy and paste the code into the box. I'd preview before you save to confirm you copied the right thing. Have fun!


----------



## taryen87

Thanks so much ;-)


----------



## Beth04

I just had my first dr's visit after finding out about the pregnancy. He thinks that I am not as far along as I thought, putting me at 4 weeks 4 days rather than 5 weeks 4 days. I am feeling a bit down because DH and I tried for over three years for this pregnancy, and the dr. told me today that having a positive pregnancy test does not make me pregnant, and that we need to confirm with an ultrasound. I do realize that he meant well by saying that, but I am really trying to stay positive about this and that didn't really help. They are booking me in for an ultrasound at some point in the next 4 weeks.


----------



## taryen87

Positive vibes your way. I keep getting bfps but dr pee tests are bfn so im going to have an u/s on the 18th


----------



## AnakeRose

My first ultrasound has been booked for Feb 8 and a second on Apr 15. Can't wait!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Anyone else get a sharp pain down in your uterus if you stand up too fast?!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Beth04 said:


> I just had my first dr's visit after finding out about the pregnancy. He thinks that I am not as far along as I thought, putting me at 4 weeks 4 days rather than 5 weeks 4 days. I am feeling a bit down because DH and I tried for over three years for this pregnancy, and the dr. told me today that having a positive pregnancy test does not make me pregnant, and that we need to confirm with an ultrasound. I do realize that he meant well by saying that, but I am really trying to stay positive about this and that didn't really help. They are booking me in for an ultrasound at some point in the next 4 weeks.

I'm so sorry Beth, your dr. sounds like such a downer :( It is true though that it is so easy to be off by a couple of days in your calculations and that makes all the difference in the world in terms of HCG levels and what you will see on an ultrasound. My advice (take it or leave it) is to remain positive and enjoy every moment of being pregnant. What happens in the next few weeks is completely out of our hands, and hopefully in the next four weeks you will have a wonderful scan showing a little bean with a little flickering heart :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Shirts for when we tell people!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Gwenylovey

Kylarsmom said:


> Shirts for when we tell people!

These shirts are beyond!!! Love them, what a cute idea! Man, I wish I was as creative as some of you ladies


----------



## Mum2Micah

Kylarsmom said:


> Anyone else get a sharp pain down in your uterus if you stand up too fast?!

Yep! Good ole round ligament pain starting nice and early for us mummas!


----------



## nico82

I got my HCG levels back and they are 31,300 :dance:
So is quite high just anxious for my first ultrasound in eleven days I will then be almost eight weeks :happydance:


----------



## Pink Petals

Anyone else getting pregnancy symptoms mostly in the evening and night hours? It seems that all day at work, I am fine and then as soon as I relax, it all hits me!


----------



## AnakeRose

Pink Petals said:


> Anyone else getting pregnancy symptoms mostly in the evening and night hours? It seems that all day at work, I am fine and then as soon as I relax, it all hits me!

I'll agree with you there. Late afternoon I usually get hit. Today has been really bad for exhaustion. All I want to do is sleep.


----------



## nik25

I feel fine all day then at night is when I feel yuck.


----------



## agreeksmom

I wantto join I'm due sept 21!!!! I really want. Girl but we are yellow team we have a bet on who's gonna cave first to find out the sex


----------



## AnakeRose

agreeksmom said:


> I wantto join I'm due sept 21!!!! I really want. Girl but we are yellow team we have a bet on who's gonna cave first to find out the sex

:wave: welcome and congratulations!


----------



## AnakeRose

So what's everyone else doing? Are you going to find out the sex or do you want to be surprised?

I'm going to find out :) I already have the room colour and crib colour picked out (a calming green for the walls and dark brown for the crib), but I want to know what colours to do the other stuff :)


----------



## Gwenylovey

AnakeRose said:


> So what's everyone else doing? Are you going to find out the sex or do you want to be surprised?
> 
> I'm going to find out :) I already have the room colour and crib colour picked out (a calming green for the walls and dark brown for the crib), but I want to know what colours to do the other stuff :)

I really want to find out because I want to begin imagining my LO as a girl or boy before her or his arrival! DH however wants to remain team yellow...we shall see who wins!


----------



## Melissa_M

FInding out for sure!


----------



## kaili

We are finding out because I want to stop calling our baby an "it" as soon as possible and start calling it "him" or "her"


----------



## Melissa_M

Yes that's one of the most important things to me...the bonding you can do when you know the gender. I don't feel like I can really "click" with my baby until I know if it's a girl or boy. 
PLUS we like only having to pick one name :D


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> We are finding out because I want to stop calling our baby an "it" as soon as possible and start calling it "him" or "her"

I already jokingly call the baby "her" as DH calls the baby "him." Haha. We are definitely finding out!


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> We are finding out because I want to stop calling our baby an "it" as soon as possible and start calling it "him" or "her"
> 
> I already jokingly call the baby "her" as DH calls the baby "him." Haha. We are definitely finding out!Click to expand...

hahaha idk why but i had this weird inkling that there are twins in my belly, in which case it would be cool if it was a boy and a girl and we'd get both at once!


----------



## kaili

Man I am anxious!! No symptoms today other than my uturus pinching feeling. Is it normal that its only on one side? I am guessing thats where the bean has implanted???


----------



## AnakeRose

Melissa_M said:


> Yes that's one of the most important things to me...the bonding you can do when you know the gender. I don't feel like I can really "click" with my baby until I know if it's a girl or boy.
> PLUS we like only having to pick one name :D

Oh I totally agree! We have a huge list of names we both like. It's going to be fun trying to narrow it down.


----------



## nico82

kaili said:


> Man I am anxious!! No symptoms today other than my uturus pinching feeling. Is it normal that its only on one side? I am guessing thats where the bean has implanted???

I would love to only have that symptom, I am so sick, cant hold anything down :sick: cant even seem to eat or even think of eating anymore. Wait until six weeks thats when it usually hits you full force :wacko:


----------



## AnakeRose

nico82 said:



> kaili said:
> 
> 
> Man I am anxious!! No symptoms today other than my uturus pinching feeling. Is it normal that its only on one side? I am guessing thats where the bean has implanted???
> 
> I would love to only have that symptom, I am so sick, cant hold anything down :sick: cant even seem to eat or even think of eating anymore. Wait until six weeks thats when it usually hits you full force :wacko:Click to expand...

I'm not sure if it's actually working, but I added 50mg of B6 to my vitamins and I haven't had really bad nausea at all.


----------



## kaili

nico82 said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> Man I am anxious!! No symptoms today other than my uturus pinching feeling. Is it normal that its only on one side? I am guessing thats where the bean has implanted???
> 
> I would love to only have that symptom, I am so sick, cant hold anything down :sick: cant even seem to eat or even think of eating anymore. Wait until six weeks thats when it usually hits you full force :wacko:Click to expand...

Yea I am hoping I take after my mother. She had 5 of us and didnt ever get nausea.. im just curious if its normal that I only feel the pinching on one side rather than all over below the bellybutton. Its concentrated to a pinpoint location which is why i am assuming thats where its implanted


----------



## Southafrica

Pink Petals said:


> Anyone else getting pregnancy symptoms mostly in the evening and night hours? It seems that all day at work, I am fine and then as soon as I relax, it all hits me!

Ya I'm absolutely with you, morning sickness hasn't been super strong, when it comes its afternoon latest and its just nausea, minus one throw up, it's the fatigue that is killing me!!


----------



## babydevil1989

Not sure if were going to find out or not we will have to wait and see!

Scan at 11.15 to check baby is in the right place and to try and get a better idea of how far i am! So scared! Having to go on my own as OH is at work!! :help:


----------



## MadamRose

I will go through and read all your posts in a minuet. 

I went to the toilet 30mins ago, and i had brown blood when i wipe. I know it's brown but because of the mmc i am fearing the worst, being scanned tomorrow instead of Monday so i don't have to wait all weekend.


----------



## MadamRose

Pink Petals i show ultra sound pics, i wouldn't put early one of fb, i put 12 and 20 week ones on there though. 

kaili nice little bump there :D 

Jims_Girl welcome to the group :wave: 

Chimpette welcome to the group sorry for your losses, do you have a rough edd?

ChattyLady congratulations on your bfp and your little boy, any idea or rough edd?

plutosblue my sickness had been awful. i wont actually be sick (my body is weird and even with stomach bugs i find it hard to be sick, but feel sick almost constantly) just hoping its a good sign due to the bleed i had 

My aversion isn't an aversion as such more, than nothing seems appetizing :dohh: I also keep waking up at 3am having to eat :dohh:

vic161209 welcome to the group 

Gwenylovey so glad scan is all well, good luck with the next 

amberjoy big hugs hunni :hugs:

lindseypao welcome to the group :D 

Atlmommy37 welcome the the group :flower:

babydevil1989 hope the scan goes ok x 

MrsCD do you want me to change your date on 1st page now or wait until you get date from scan?

Beth04 imo a positive test means your pregnant, a scan will cheak viability rather than all out confirm pregnancy 

AnakeRose hope ultrasounds go well, what weeks will they be during?

Kylarsmom i get a sharp pain if i move too fast and love the shirts 

nico82 glad your hcg levels were good :D 

agreeksmom welcome to the group 

AnakeRose with the hope of everything going ok tomorrow we will have a surprise of the sex 

babydevil1989 just try and stay calm.

You should all be on the first page let me know if i forgot anyone :thumbup:


----------



## ciaramoy

Hi everyone, sorry to say but il be leaving you all. Had a miscarriage today :( very upset but trying to move on. Had an ultrasound to comfirm and had to have anti d injection as I'm O Neg blood type. They are keeping an eye on my hcg levels in case of missed ectopic but bleeding/cramps suggest its all over :(

Wishing you all a happy & healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## MadamRose

ciaramoy hugs hugs hunni x


----------



## smonty27

AnakeRose said:


> So what's everyone else doing? Are you going to find out the sex or do you want to be surprised?
> 
> I'm going to find out :) I already have the room colour and crib colour picked out (a calming green for the walls and dark brown for the crib), but I want to know what colours to do the other stuff :)

we are going to find out the sex of ours but we are going to keep everything neutral :)


----------



## smonty27

go for my first ob registration appointment today! I'm hoping that i can find somewhere off post to go because they are always soooo busy here


----------



## Chimpette

ciaramoy so sorry, there are no words, but I hope you have a good support system at home to help you through this time.

mummytochloe - yes sorry it's either the 8th or 10th. but I think i'll go with the 8th for now.

Not been feeling as sick but do still have restless legs and sore nips, so i'm taking that these are good signs still. Eating well still, but don't seem to be going to the toilet as much. 

Cant' wait for monday when I hear from the docs about a scan, I hope I get one.


----------



## marie_sims

ciaramoy...sorry to hear the news. Please get plenty of rest.


----------



## agreeksmom

Any second preggo mamas feeling symptoms early or just me I craved steak yesterday I have been gagging off and on for a while


----------



## MadamRose

I at epu again I started to get cramps :cry: to go with brown blood


----------



## Beth04

You are in my thoughts mummytochloe :hugs:


----------



## babydevil1989

Hope everythings okay MTC. :hugs:

Scan went fine saw ges sac yolk sac and bubs no heartbeat yet but im dated at 5-6 weeks so still early yet - go back on 31st jan to check but sonographer said everything looks perfect. 

Im getting pain due to corpeus luteum (sp?) cyst! X


----------



## OperationBbyO

Another good beta. I'm doubling at 47.98 hours! lol

My RE is following me like a hawk which I guess is a good thing!


----------



## MadamRose

babydevil1989 glad all is ok with your scan.


OperationBbyO yay for nice beta doubling time.

I saw a baby measuring 5+5 with a heartbeat, but she said at this time the dates can be out ay this.point but if I go on that date it puts me back by 6days


----------



## Gwenylovey

kaili said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaili said:
> 
> 
> Man I am anxious!! No symptoms today other than my uturus pinching feeling. Is it normal that its only on one side? I am guessing thats where the bean has implanted???
> 
> I would love to only have that symptom, I am so sick, cant hold anything down :sick: cant even seem to eat or even think of eating anymore. Wait until six weeks thats when it usually hits you full force :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I am hoping I take after my mother. She had 5 of us and didnt ever get nausea.. im just curious if its normal that I only feel the pinching on one side rather than all over below the bellybutton. Its concentrated to a pinpoint location which is why i am assuming thats where its implantedClick to expand...




babydevil1989 said:


> Not sure if were going to find out or not we will have to wait and see!
> 
> Scan at 11.15 to check baby is in the right place and to try and get a better idea of how far i am! So scared! Having to go on my own as OH is at work!! :help:




mummytochloe said:


> babydevil1989 glad all is ok with your scan.
> 
> 
> OperationBbyO yay for nice beta doubling time.
> 
> I saw a baby measuring 5+5 with a heartbeat, but she said at this time the dates can be out ay this.point but if I go on that date it puts me back by 6days

The heartbeat is a good sign MTC. Is there any follow up for you after the scan? Are you still bleeding/cramping? Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## AnakeRose

MTC My scans will be at 10 weeks and 20 weeks :) I can't wait for them!

Woke up with bad nausea this morning. I'm having to put flavour in my water because it just tastes gross right now. Might be just the time of year.


----------



## babydevil1989

Yay glad u saw the heartbeat MTC xx


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks ladies

Gwenylovey nothing until 12 week scan.now we seen the hb


----------



## bubbles82

Hi, 

Hope it's ok to join you ladies! Still very nervous in these threads after an early loss last cycle, but I'm now 20dpo and trying to be more positive this time round. Been testing like mad even though I used to wait for AF, I got this BFP at 11dpo and I think I'm due September 14th but that could easily change.

Good luck to everyone, happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## AnakeRose

agreeksmom said:


> Any second preggo mamas feeling symptoms early or just me I craved steak yesterday I have been gagging off and on for a while

Only aversion I've had so far has been to cucumber. I'm craving fresh mozzarella and avocado right now! Added some tomatoe to it and some balsamic dressing and I have a yummy salad.


----------



## EstelSeren

I have 2 main aversions at the moment: nuts (except pecans) and chocolate (though I'm just about OK with a little bit of dark chocolate!)! I seem to be doing OK with tea and dairy this time around, which is handy, and my nausea isn't anywhere near as bad as it was at this stage last time, though my morning sickness didn't really kick in until after 6 weeks last time too and then when the major aversions started! No real cravings yet though! I definitely 'feel' pregnant in that kind of indefinable way!

Plus I had a super clear line show up really quickly on a cheapie test this morning so I have the extra visual evidence that helps, especially with my first test taking so long to have anything at all, even the control line, show up! :happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Beth04

Any suggestions of how to incorporate more dairy into my diet? My dr. told me that he wants me to drink 4 tall glasses of milk a day... I am not a big milk drinker but I will give it a go. I like chocolate milk but he also said to try to avoid excess sugar. All suggestions are welcome!! :D


----------



## babydevil1989

Cheese? Milk on cereals? Yoghurts?

I hate milk so dont have it at all i eat cheese and yoghurts tho x


----------



## MadamRose

bubbles82 welcome to the group :D 

EstelSeren :wohoo: for nice clear line :D 

Beth04 yoghurts and stuff like that will help. Or ceral. Also dishes that need milk to make them, some pasta dishes or sauces tell you to use milk.


----------



## EstelSeren

Beth04 said:


> Any suggestions of how to incorporate more dairy into my diet? My dr. told me that he wants me to drink 4 tall glasses of milk a day... I am not a big milk drinker but I will give it a go. I like chocolate milk but he also said to try to avoid excess sugar. All suggestions are welcome!! :D

Do you enjoy cheese? Natural yogurt based smoothies were my mainstay in the first trimester of my last pregnancy as they were the only way I could consume ANY dairy without throwing up! Plus when you have smoothies you get all the goodness from the fruit in them too! Similarly, you can knock out fruit milkshakes in your blender in a similar way! Also, you can add milk or cream to your food- like mashed potato, creamy soups, cream sauces, cheese sauces or any roux sauce! Just eat yogurt and rice pudding too! :thumbup:

Beca :wave:


----------



## taryen87

Hey ladies, posted yesterday regarding really horrible pains from lower back thru my hips into my butt and down to my knees, the pain is still there, very uncomfortable. Researched what it could be and everything says sciatic nerve. Ive had issues with that, this does not feel like that at all! Any suggestions? Think im gonna contact dr.... Also still nervous as my appt with dr last week pee test was neg had a test laying around so took it for the hell of it and my god the positive line is way darker than the control line!! Not so nervous now hehe


----------



## kaili

i have been needing the calcium too, and i usually HATE milk (and am also lactose intolerant), but ever since about 3 days ago, I want to drink like a gallon of it a day... its weird but i LOVE it... the bad part is the lactose intolerance... if any of you saw my hysterical laughter post last night about killing my husband with a fart in bed, im pretty sure the milk was the culprit... its BADDDDD but so tasty. i've been making oatmeal every morning too and using milk, which you might try as well


----------



## kaili

taryen87 said:


> Hey ladies, posted yesterday regarding really horrible pains from lower back thru my hips into my butt and down to my knees, the pain is still there, very uncomfortable. Researched what it could be and everything says sciatic nerve. Ive had issues with that, this does not feel like that at all! Any suggestions? Think im gonna contact dr.... Also still nervous as my appt with dr last week pee test was neg had a test laying around so took it for the hell of it and my god the positive line is way darker than the control line!! Not so nervous now hehe

lol i got my first bfp on january 1st and I've been testing 2 times a day every day just to watch the line... makes me feel less nervous lol


----------



## Scholesy

Babydevil1989 and mummytochloe - glad your scans went well, my first one is on Monday and I'm really nervous. If it's bad news I don't know what we'll do :( we can't just try again like many people can... Some days I feel positive but then other days I feel like it's all going to go wrong. Must be hormones combined with a stressful week at work I guess? 

Congrats/welcome to all the new BFPs


----------



## taryen87

kaili said:


> taryen87 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, posted yesterday regarding really horrible pains from lower back thru my hips into my butt and down to my knees, the pain is still there, very uncomfortable. Researched what it could be and everything says sciatic nerve. Ive had issues with that, this does not feel like that at all! Any suggestions? Think im gonna contact dr.... Also still nervous as my appt with dr last week pee test was neg had a test laying around so took it for the hell of it and my god the positive line is way darker than the control line!! Not so nervous now hehe
> 
> lol i got my first bfp on january 1st and I've been testing 2 times a day every day just to watch the line... makes me feel less nervous lolClick to expand...

Lol thats too funny, i got my first bfp 7dpo wasnt really dark but was def there. Now with this test im only 4 dpaf and its super dark darkest line on the test i kinda have a feeling of twins considering the bfp at 7dpo.


----------



## Beth04

Thanks for all of the suggestions :thumbup: I have definitely been trying to incorporate some cheese and yogurt into my diet but my dr. had me a little overwhelmed with the suggestion for 4 tall glasses a day. I'll try my best and he said that he will put me on a calcium supplement if he doesn't think that I'm getting enough.


----------



## babydevil1989

Iv never been told to drink any milk - are you calcium deficient? X


----------



## kaili

taryen87 said:


> Lol thats too funny, i got my first bfp 7dpo wasnt really dark but was def there. Now with this test im only 4 dpaf and its super dark darkest line on the test i kinda have a feeling of twins considering the bfp at 7dpo.

im 6 (or 7) DPAF... my luteal phase alternates sometimes between 12 andn 13 days... but my darkest line came so far yesterday and i got my first bfp at 9dpo, but my ID was at 7 and my bfp was super light at 9dpo, so light i discarded it as an evap, til the one next day was a lil darker


----------



## kaili

Scholesy said:


> Babydevil1989 and mummytochloe - glad your scans went well, my first one is on Monday and I'm really nervous. If it's bad news I don't know what we'll do :( we can't just try again like many people can... Some days I feel positive but then other days I feel like it's all going to go wrong. Must be hormones combined with a stressful week at work I guess?
> 
> Congrats/welcome to all the new BFPs

aww, why can't ya just try again? IVF i see by your sig... does insurance only cover a certain amount per year?


----------



## Scholesy

kaili said:


> Scholesy said:
> 
> 
> Babydevil1989 and mummytochloe - glad your scans went well, my first one is on Monday and I'm really nervous. If it's bad news I don't know what we'll do :( we can't just try again like many people can... Some days I feel positive but then other days I feel like it's all going to go wrong. Must be hormones combined with a stressful week at work I guess?
> 
> Congrats/welcome to all the new BFPs
> 
> aww, why can't ya just try again? IVF i see by your sig... does insurance only cover a certain amount per year?Click to expand...

I'm based in the UK, we get one cycle of IVF on the NHS then that's it. Annoyingly if I lived 2 miles down the road (different post code area) we'd be entitled to 2 cycles. I'm not sure if you can get private medical insurance in the UK to cover IVF? We have some spare embies on ice but would need to save up £1500 or so to cover the transfer. Can't afford that at the moment and no guarantee it would even work! Bah, infertility sucks :( 

Really hope this little bean sticks around, finally used my last Internet cheapie today at 6 weeks. Test line as dark as control line, but definitely not darker. That's why I'm not feeling too hopeful.


----------



## bubbles82

Try not to worry about Internet cheapies chick, they're not that reliable, especially for checking for lines getting darker than control. I worried about the same thing with my latest tests as I had a loss before and am so worried this one may go the same way, but I splashed out on FRERs and other more expensive tests and they do show lines darker than control when the cheapies aren't. My cheapies are meant to be very sensitive 10miu, but were the last to show any kind of line at all out of all the brands I used, and took days to get darker, and then the proper positive result only showed over a couple of days before they started to just look lighter when I took them. Other tests were still fine though so I think the cheapies just can't handle it anymore once you get over a certain level of hcg.


----------



## Scholesy

Awww thanks bubbles that makes me feel better - I've also got the 10miu ones. Might splash out on a branded one this weekend just out of interest (keep the POAS addiction going for another day or two :blush:)


----------



## AnakeRose

ugh, I can put chicken on my aversions list :(

cucumber and chicken so far


----------



## bubbles82

I've got a digi I'm hoping to use on Sunday to see the 3+, then I'm stepping away from the tests! I'm not normally a POAS addict at all but I've been terrible this time!

Here's my cheapies up to 18dpo:

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/B5F88A4B-451F-40D8-958F-7A19770144D7-16029-00001379DBDCFAF2.jpg

...and the FRERs:

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/36358B0B-B6A6-4A25-927C-5CEB70EB2F7C-14294-000010EF278EA345.jpg


----------



## Scholesy

Wow, there's such a huge difference with the FRERs! Love it when you see a test line so much darker than the control :) fingers crossed for you getting 3+ on the digi. I used my spare digi on 5 days+3 and got 2-3. Not buying any more of those though, too expensive.

I've not had food aversions as such, but I've normally got a really sweet tooth and I'm all about the savoury snacks at the moment. Weird...


----------



## AnakeRose

Scholesy said:


> Wow, there's such a huge difference with the FRERs! Love it when you see a test line so much darker than the control :) fingers crossed for you getting 3+ on the digi. I used my spare digi on 5 days+3 and got 2-3. Not buying any more of those though, too expensive.
> 
> I've not had food aversions as such, but I've normally got a really sweet tooth and I'm all about the savoury snacks at the moment. Weird...

I'm all about salty right now...if I could eat a whole bag of Lays plain potatoe chips I would right now!


----------



## bubbles82

I said the same about the digis but it seemed such a long wait with no reassurance until the 12 week scan! I'll only be 5+1 on Sunday so not so sure about using it now if you still got 2-3, might wait a bit longer.


----------



## kaili

I can't hold my pee in long enough to get more than an hour or so of build up, but even with only that 1 hour, my test lines are still as dark as the control, and that makes me super relaxed


----------



## kaili

bubbles, our chart overlays are very similar, you O'd a day before me and you also had ID a day before me, but our temp patterns are almost in line with each other!


----------



## Scholesy

bubbles82 said:


> I said the same about the digis but it seemed such a long wait with no reassurance until the 12 week scan! I'll only be 5+1 on Sunday so not so sure about using it now if you still got 2-3, might wait a bit longer.

If I didn't have a viability scan next week I would definitely be getting some more clearblue digitals - reassuring to see the levels going up :winkwink:

anakerose - I'm loving doritos chips and dips, can take them or leave them normally but can't get enough at the moment!


----------



## bubbles82

Ah yeah I just spotted your chart thumbnail and thought it was mine!


----------



## babydevil1989

Deffo agree with internet cheapies they have always been the last to give me a BFP even digis came up before them!! X


----------



## JLMC

Arghh craving celery sticks & houmous... Do you think this will be okay for us pregnant women? Xx


----------



## agreeksmom

Yes humus is perfectly fine nothing it in that will hurt


----------



## MadamRose

AnakeRose hugs, i don't have aversions as such just everything sounds horrible, i have to really fancy something to want to eat.

bubbles82 lovely tests :D 

test i just used one tesco one to confiim pregnancy and then one IC a few days after my first scan. those are only 2 tests i have done 

JLMC i agree with agreeksmom humus is fine :D


----------



## Beth04

babydevil- I'm not calcium deficient so I'm not sure why this suggestion was made. It sounds like something he says to every woman at the initial appt... glad that I am not alone in thinking that it was a little bit much.


----------



## Kiss08

I take a calcium supplement since I don't drink milk. It's like candy anyways because it's a caramel chewie so I don't mind taking it!

Oddly enough, the only thing I've noticed is that I am less tempted by sweets. Typically, if I have some chocolate out at my place, it'd be gone. I bought a bag of M&Ms on Sunday and they're still sitting on the counter.


----------



## Melissa_M

I WANT CHIPS!!!!! and beer :blush:


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> I take a calcium supplement since I don't drink milk. It's like candy anyways because it's a caramel chewie so I don't mind taking it!
> 
> Oddly enough, the only thing I've noticed is that I am less tempted by sweets. Typically, if I have some chocolate out at my place, it'd be gone. I bought a bag of M&Ms on Sunday and they're still sitting on the counter.

Yeah I'm the same. I still have candy and chocolate left from Christmas. 

I'm craving salty stuff. Right now I'm munching on a bag of the Smartfood white cheddar popcorn (I call it white crack).


----------



## AnakeRose

Melissa_M said:


> I WANT CHIPS!!!!! and beer :blush:

OMG I KNOW!! That was one of my first symptoms. On Christmas Eve a bowl of those things was put down on the table and I just couldn't stop eating them. Lays original....mmmmmm


----------



## Pink Petals

I think small servings of chips is fine. I have read in a few sources, including a handout from my doctor, that they are recommended for pregnant women, because they help keep the nausea down!
No need to eat a whole bag though... Like I did a week ago... I still have my regrets about that lol. :blush:


----------



## missangie

morning sickness has kicked in full force. SO much harder this time since I have a 10 month old to take care of. I put him in his high chair with some cheerios while I puked in the sink UGH!!! I puke all morning and then all I want is fast food or crap the rest of the day. I need to start eating better


----------



## Melissa_M

I find french fries are the best for settling my stomach...but yes I've read that starchy foods like potatoes are good for MS. 

No chips in the house and hubby refuses to run to the store for me so I'm settling for microwave popcorn. Not the same :pout: 

And what am I doing to myself watching the food network?! Need to change the channel!


----------



## Pink Petals

TMI, but I am having serious constipation issues!

A week ago, I changed my cereal to raisin bran and started eating a big tub of raw veggies at lunch, including celery and carrots. I have also been eating apples and oranges for snacks. Lots of fluids.... 

Nothing is helping! :nope:


----------



## Melissa_M

Prune juice with pulp!!! Seriously. Works too well for my daughters :lol:


----------



## Pink Petals

Melissa_M said:


> Prune juice with pulp!!! Seriously. Works too well for my daughters :lol:

Is it grosse though? :sick:


----------



## Melissa_M

Kind of :haha:


----------



## Pink Petals

Melissa_M said:


> Kind of :haha:

Lol. But worth it, right? :winkwink:


----------



## Melissa_M

I'll let you decide that :rofl:


----------



## tekkitten

Poopy that your man won't go get you chipies Melissa! He should be catering to your every whim ;)

I cried today. I think my hormones are building. I was also cold, hungry, sore and tired. Joy  I need sleep like no ones business!


----------



## Melissa_M

Ya he's just so used to me being preggo now I rarely get special treatment :haha:


----------



## smonty27

had some really super light light pink tinge when i wiped tonight no cramps got me a little scared when i went again there was nothing 

anyone experience this if so should i be worried about anything or is it normal?


----------



## Melissa_M

I had spotting with my second daughter's pregnancy. I even had bleeding and everything was okay. It's quite common actually. 
I had a tiny bit of spotting around 14dpo this time. I bet yours is just a little leftover implantation bleeding :hugs:


----------



## smonty27

Melissa_M said:


> I had spotting with my second daughter's pregnancy. I even had bleeding and everything was okay. It's quite common actually.
> I had a tiny bit of spotting around 14dpo this time. I bet yours is just a little leftover implantation bleeding :hugs:

i'm hoping this is my first one i called my ob to ask them and they asked me if me and dh have been doing the deed and i said yes and she told me to take it easy because it can cause some light bleeding after i didn't think we could 

thank you for the calming i feel a little better :hugs:


----------



## Melissa_M

That's right I hadn't thought of that. Your cervix is very sensitive right now so definitely sex can cause a little spotting :hugs:


----------



## kaili

Pink Petals said:


> TMI, but I am having serious constipation issues!
> 
> A week ago, I changed my cereal to raisin bran and started eating a big tub of raw veggies at lunch, including celery and carrots. I have also been eating apples and oranges for snacks. Lots of fluids....
> 
> Nothing is helping! :nope:

Part of the reason you are constipated is because of your diet change. That AND because more of what you intake is now being used for the baby instead of being processed as waste. My solution was to start eating more. It worked and I didnt have to resort to nasty juice... oh and spinach has helped me tons


----------



## Melissa_M

Also I think the hormone progesterone relaxes your bowel muscles causing constipation.


----------



## kaili

I think soneone already brought this up but did we determine benadryl is safe? I am normally allergic to cats but as long as I don't touch them I am fine. Tonight we went to our best friends house where I sonetimes get sneezy but thats it. Tonight I had to leave because my left eye swelled completely shut. I immediately started feeling better on the walk down the street to my house. But when my husband came home 2 hours later and I was already asleep, my face and hands and feet have begun swelling. This is probably also in part due to the insane amount of water ive been drinking, but when I was in college 6 years ago it was the first symtom of a full on anaphylactic reaction for me, so I didnt even question it and immediately took a benadryl liquigel. Now im in super guilt mode but I cant help thinking it would be better than the alternative of injecting my thigh with an epipen should this swelling turn to something worse. I only took one, baby will be ok right?


----------



## Scholesy

Kali - I have asthma and a few allergies so have researched this a lot... most antihistamines ae safe in pregnancy, they don't say it on the packaging because they haven't been trialled on pregnant women (makes sense - who would sign up to medical trials when pregnant?) but the classic antihistamines that have been around for ages have shown no adverse effects in pregnant animals. I have quite a few allergies and they trigger my asthma. I'm no longer taking a daily antihistamine like I used to, just taking one every few days as needed. The potential effects (like lack of oxygen etc) of not treating severe allergies are far worse for the baby than the side effects of the occasional dose. Please don't feel guilty :flower:


----------



## smonty27

benegyl is on the safe list of medicines that my ob gave me so i'm sure it is safe


----------



## smonty27

Melissa_M said:


> That's right I hadn't thought of that. Your cervix is very sensitive right now so definitely sex can cause a little spotting :hugs:

yeah i hadn't thought about that either. i think once i have that first look at the baby i will settle down with being so nervous but i have to wait till feb 27th seems like a lonnnnnggggg wait


----------



## MrsCD

I am so anxious about this pregnancy every little twinge or when my symptoms wear off a little I start panicking thinking I'm gonna loose it again I'm to scared to even bd with the Dh incase it makes me mc is anyone else feeling like this after a mc or am I going loopy?


----------



## smonty27

MrsCD said:


> I am so anxious about this pregnancy every little twinge or when my symptoms wear off a little I start panicking thinking I'm gonna loose it again I'm to scared to even bd with the Dh incase it makes me mc is anyone else feeling like this after a mc or am I going loopy?

i feel like that too and i hate that they aren't letting me see the baby to see if there okay until 12 weeks or so i don't even know if i can handle waiting that long lol but you are not alone :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

AnakeRose i have loads of candy left from Christmas too but i am fancying peanut butter on toast all the time :dohh:

missangie :hugs: on the morning sickness 

smonty27 i had spotting and cramping yesterday and ended up having ultrasound, baby was there and find and with a heartbeat, they dont worry if its pink or brown if there is no cramping. If you are worried though ring doctors or epu at hospital 

MrsCD i havent dtd with dh either, may be more because i dont feel like it but still not since before our bfp. I am pretty worried about mc again so don't worr its perfectly normal x

I got a lay in until 9.30 this morning. Dh got my daughter up and gave her breakfast and then brought me breakfast in bed :happydance:


----------



## smonty27

mummytochloe said:


> AnakeRose i have loads of candy left from Christmas too but i am fancying peanut butter on toast all the time :dohh:
> 
> missangie :hugs: on the morning sickness
> 
> smonty27 i had spotting and cramping yesterday and ended up having ultrasound, baby was there and find and with a heartbeat, they dont worry if its pink or brown if there is no cramping. If you are worried though ring doctors or epu at hospital
> 
> MrsCD i havent dtd with dh either, may be more because i dont feel like it but still not since before our bfp. I am pretty worried about mc again so don't worr its perfectly normal x
> 
> I got a lay in until 9.30 this morning. Dh got my daughter up and gave her breakfast and then brought me breakfast in bed :happydance:


i'm glad everything is okay with you and that you got to sleep in i can never sleep in my body won't let me lol 
and thank you for the advice i went again later that night and there was nothing at all so i'm guessing that is a good sign.


----------



## MadamRose

smonty27 said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> AnakeRose i have loads of candy left from Christmas too but i am fancying peanut butter on toast all the time :dohh:
> 
> missangie :hugs: on the morning sickness
> 
> smonty27 i had spotting and cramping yesterday and ended up having ultrasound, baby was there and find and with a heartbeat, they dont worry if its pink or brown if there is no cramping. If you are worried though ring doctors or epu at hospital
> 
> MrsCD i havent dtd with dh either, may be more because i dont feel like it but still not since before our bfp. I am pretty worried about mc again so don't worr its perfectly normal x
> 
> I got a lay in until 9.30 this morning. Dh got my daughter up and gave her breakfast and then brought me breakfast in bed :happydance:
> 
> 
> i'm glad everything is okay with you and that you got to sleep in i can never sleep in my body won't let me lol
> and thank you for the advice i went again later that night and there was nothing at all so i'm guessing that is a good sign.Click to expand...

Yes that's a good sign just keep an eye out, but it doubt its worrying, i had it 3 times with dd, just hope that yesterday will be the only time i have it with this one


----------



## smonty27

i will be hoping for the best for you! and keeping you in my prayers


----------



## kaili

Scholesy said:


> Kali - I have asthma and a few allergies so have researched this a lot... most antihistamines ae safe in pregnancy, they don't say it on the packaging because they haven't been trialled on pregnant women (makes sense - who would sign up to medical trials when pregnant?) but the classic antihistamines that have been around for ages have shown no adverse effects in pregnant animals. I have quite a few allergies and they trigger my asthma. I'm no longer taking a daily antihistamine like I used to, just taking one every few days as needed. The potential effects (like lack of oxygen etc) of not treating severe allergies are far worse for the baby than the side effects of the occasional dose. Please don't feel guilty :flower:

thank you for this... when my whole body starts swelling just because i scratched my eye (even my toes)... i go into a full blown panic attack, because last time i had anaphylaxis, i was lucky and my dorm room in college was literally across the street from the hospital (AND i wasn't pregnant, so i was able to get the appropriate meds very quickly) 

now the closest hospital is like 15 minutes away and i cant just stab myself with injection meds to last me until i get to the ER...

anyway i woke up this morning with no cramps, no blood, and my swelling has gone down (though i will admit i waited until my benadryl wore off before i actually went to sleep again lol)... and i POAS on both a FRER and an IC and both lines were so dark they had to steal ink from the control, so my guilt is dwindling :)


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm not even 6 weeks until Wednesday and I'm already realising how different 2 pregnancies can be! This time round the nausea is already easier to deal with and I actually seem to be less travel sick! Whilst last time the smell of coffee and the taste of tea (I'm not a coffee drinker anyway!) made me feel really ill and I was craving chocolate and fruit and all sweet things, this time I'm fine with tea and coffee but even the residual smell of chocolate buttons on my daughter's hands makes me heave! I got so much chocolate for Christmas too that's just there mocking me! Plus, I'm wanting more savory stuff! I might check to see if I'm OK with dark chocolate but milk and white chocolate are definitely huge no-nos at the moment! It's dreadful as I keep forgetting and then regretting it! :dohh::cry:

Beca :wave:


----------



## MadamRose

EstelSeren big hugs i noticed this pregnancy was so different early to. With dd i only got felt sick if i drank tea in the morning. This pregnancy nausea hit at 2am for a good few days even before BFP, and i get nausea after every meal i eat or every drink no matter what it is. I am also awfully bloated this time, i look bloody pregnant already :dohh:


----------



## bubbles82

EstelSeren said:


> I'm not even 6 weeks until Wednesday and I'm already realising how different 2 pregnancies can be! This time round the nausea is already easier to deal with and I actually seem to be less travel sick! Whilst last time the smell of coffee and the taste of tea (I'm not a coffee drinker anyway!) made me feel really ill and I was craving chocolate and fruit and all sweet things, this time I'm fine with tea and coffee but even the residual smell of chocolate buttons on my daughter's hands makes me heave! I got so much chocolate for Christmas too that's just there mocking me! Plus, I'm wanting more savory stuff! I might check to see if I'm OK with dark chocolate but milk and white chocolate are definitely huge no-nos at the moment! It's dreadful as I keep forgetting and then regretting it! :dohh::cry:
> 
> Beca :wave:

Ooh sounds like it could be a boy this time!


----------



## AnakeRose

YAY! Coffee doesn't taste like dish water this morning....oh how I have missed you! :coffee:

How is everyone feeling today? I'm feeling surprisingly good today, thankfully. I have to ref a Ringette game today (U16 AA) so that's a LOT of skating.


----------



## EstelSeren

bubbles82 said:


> EstelSeren said:
> 
> 
> I'm not even 6 weeks until Wednesday and I'm already realising how different 2 pregnancies can be! This time round the nausea is already easier to deal with and I actually seem to be less travel sick! Whilst last time the smell of coffee and the taste of tea (I'm not a coffee drinker anyway!) made me feel really ill and I was craving chocolate and fruit and all sweet things, this time I'm fine with tea and coffee but even the residual smell of chocolate buttons on my daughter's hands makes me heave! I got so much chocolate for Christmas too that's just there mocking me! Plus, I'm wanting more savory stuff! I might check to see if I'm OK with dark chocolate but milk and white chocolate are definitely huge no-nos at the moment! It's dreadful as I keep forgetting and then regretting it! :dohh::cry:
> 
> Beca :wave:
> 
> Ooh sounds like it could be a boy this time!Click to expand...

I really hope so! We have no names whatsoever for another girl and lots for boys so it would really make our life easier! Whilst I don't really mind and I love my daughter to bits, I've always wanted to have boys really for some reason (probably partly to do with the fact that I tend to relate better to men than women!)! Plus it would be amazing to have one of each and it should, hopefully, tide me over broodiness wise until we're ready as a family to try for number 3! :thumbup:

Beca :wave:


----------



## vic161209

am i weird i actually want ms! last time id started been sick by now and it lasted everyday up untill 21weeks which near killed me (not litterally) i was so ill but now i want it back as a reasurance every thing is ok!! weird right!


----------



## Mum2Micah

vic161209 said:


> am i weird i actually want ms! last time id started been sick by now and it lasted everyday up untill 21weeks which near killed me (not litterally) i was so ill but now i want it back as a reasurance every thing is ok!! weird right!

Haha not wierd! I feel the same :) with my last 2 I had ms but so far with this one, nothing much. A few days I felt a bit off but apart from that nothing...


----------



## bubbles82

vic161209 said:


> am i weird i actually want ms! last time id started been sick by now and it lasted everyday up untill 21weeks which near killed me (not litterally) i was so ill but now i want it back as a reasurance every thing is ok!! weird right!

Not weird, I've been the same, I'm sure I'll wish it would go away when I have it but it would be so reassuring!


----------



## louise1302

Hi ladies I had a scan yesterday due to cramping there was a perfect little baked bean with a good heartbeat measuring 6+3 so due sept 3rd like I thought :-D


----------



## plutosblue

To all those with reduced nausea... :gun: 

Shurrup :rofl: I started vomiting today.. much sooner than with DD, the nausea is much more unpredictable too :sick: 

Kill meeeeeee :sleep:


----------



## MrsCD

smonty27 said:


> MrsCD said:
> 
> 
> I am so anxious about this pregnancy every little twinge or when my symptoms wear off a little I start panicking thinking I'm gonna loose it again I'm to scared to even bd with the Dh incase it makes me mc is anyone else feeling like this after a mc or am I going loopy?
> 
> i feel like that too and i hate that they aren't letting me see the baby to see if there okay until 12 weeks or so i don't even know if i can handle waiting that long lol but you are not alone :hugs:Click to expand...

They won't let me see baby either but I can't stop panicking since the cramping has weared off a bit I keep thinking my baby has stopped growing and when I do finally get a scan there's gonna be no heartbeat! My mw has said if I'm still feeling like this by Thursday when she comes to see me she will lie to the hospital and get me in for a early pregnancy scan. And got the worry of work on top of it all as iv only just started and now have to tell them I'm pregnant :/


----------



## MrsCD

mummytochloe said:


> AnakeRose i have loads of candy left from Christmas too but i am fancying peanut butter on toast all the time :dohh:
> 
> missangie :hugs: on the morning sickness
> 
> smonty27 i had spotting and cramping yesterday and ended up having ultrasound, baby was there and find and with a heartbeat, they dont worry if its pink or brown if there is no cramping. If you are worried though ring doctors or epu at hospital
> 
> MrsCD i havent dtd with dh either, may be more because i dont feel like it but still not since before our bfp. I am pretty worried about mc again so don't worr its perfectly normal x
> 
> I got a lay in until 9.30 this morning. Dh got my daughter up and gave her breakfast and then brought me breakfast in bed :happydance:

I keep reading stuff on Internet of women loosing their babies through bding with their Dh so getting all anxious it's doing the Dh head in but can't help it


----------



## Kiss08

I think a lot of stories about _____ causing a mc are more than likely coincidence combined with guilt. MOST of the time, mc is due to chromosomal or structure issues that either exist from conception or develop without your control. If I DTD with DH and mc the next day, it's be easy to say one cause the other. You can also insert small falls and other lifestyle choices not proven to cause mc. The research says its fine to BD so I believe that. Having said that, if it is going to upset or worry you, you aren't going to enjoy it. I get the pressure that can come from DH on this or other things that give me pause about the health of little bean. I can rationalize some things but don't think I could rationalize others as far as perceived risk is concerned. If this is one of those things you can't rationalize the lack of risk, maybe do something else for him. Maybe you'll feel better after your first scan. That can't be too much longer to abstain from BD if you are feeling uncomfortable with the idea, right? Good luck. That can be a tricky situation! :hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

AnakeRose said:


> YAY! Coffee doesn't taste like dish water this morning....oh how I have missed you! :coffee:
> 
> How is everyone feeling today? I'm feeling surprisingly good today, thankfully. I have to ref a Ringette game today (U16 AA) so that's a LOT of skating.

I'm feeling pretty good...just had a little nausea here and there the past few days on an empty stomach, but nothing to bad. What I have had today is complete exhaustion! I woke up, took my puppy on a walk, came back in shortly thereafter fell asleep for 2 more hours! I still feel so out of it and tired...And for all you ladies talking about wishing you had more severe ms, I'm a crazy one who's right there with you! It would feel so reassuring - I'm sure I'd want it to go away immediately afterwards though.



louise1302 said:


> Hi ladies I had a scan yesterday due to cramping there was a perfect little baked bean with a good heartbeat measuring 6+3 so due sept 3rd like I thought :-D

Louise, great news!! Nothing like seeing a healthy bean with a healthy heartbeat:happydance:


----------



## AnakeRose

plutosblue said:


> To all those with reduced nausea... :gun:

:rofl: Sorry I thought that was funny :D


----------



## RoxyRoo

Hi ladies, can I join please? :)

I found out yesterday that I'm expecting baby number 2 :happydance:

I'm not completely sure on my due date as I have irregular cycles but I'm guessing around the 19th September (less than 2 weeks before my DD's 2nd Birthday!)

I hope you're all well xx


----------



## Gwenylovey

RoxyRoo said:


> Hi ladies, can I join please? :)
> 
> I found out yesterday that I'm expecting baby number 2 :happydance:
> 
> I'm not completely sure on my due date as I have irregular cycles but I'm guessing around the 19th September (less than 2 weeks before my DD's 2nd Birthday!)
> 
> I hope you're all well xx

Hi Roxy :hi: Welcome!


----------



## tekkitten

Hi! I think my due date is Sept 18, so basically the same time ;) Welcome!


----------



## Pink Petals

If they change our due date to August, are we kicked out of the group? :cry:
I suspect that might happen to me along the way.


----------



## Melissa_M

No way!!!! Due dates are just an estimate ;) You'll still have just as good of a chance of having a September baby :)


----------



## Gwenylovey

Thank goodness! After my last ultrasound my doc said that my date was either the last day of August or September 1st. I don't want to leave this lovely group :)


----------



## Pink Petals

I need some opinions here...
My family has offered me a crib and change table that have been in the family for almost 15 years. It is a beautiful set. It has been used by three babies in the family. Is 15 years a long time though! Is it possily unsafe? How much has really changed?


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Hey ladies :flower: just popping by as this will be my home when I test positive- that's right WHEN not IF :winkwink: So hello everyone, and I shall see you all again soon! Until then, congrats on your pregnancies!

:kiss:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Alexas Mommy said:


> Hey ladies :flower: just popping by as this will be my home when I test positive- that's right WHEN not IF :winkwink: So hello everyone, and I shall see you all again soon! Until then, congrats on your pregnancies!
> 
> :kiss:

Your chart looks very promising!! See you here soon :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Pink Petals said:


> If they change our due date to August, are we kicked out of the group? :cry:
> I suspect that might happen to me along the way.

Yeah I was wondering that too lol. I may be a week later than I think due to a long cycle. There's 2 possible times on my chart where I could have conceived and they are 6 days apart.


----------



## agreeksmom

Pink Petals said:


> I need some opinions here...
> My family has offered me a crib and change table that have been in the family for almost 15 years. It is a beautiful set. It has been used by three babies in the family. Is 15 years a long time though! Is it possily unsafe? How much has really changed?

way to old probally not up to code keep the change table but crib has got to go


----------



## Pink Petals

agreeksmom said:


> Pink Petals said:
> 
> 
> I need some opinions here...
> My family has offered me a crib and change table that have been in the family for almost 15 years. It is a beautiful set. It has been used by three babies in the family. Is 15 years a long time though! Is it possily unsafe? How much has really changed?
> 
> way to old probally not up to code keep the change table but crib has got to goClick to expand...


Health Canada says that cribs manufactured after 1986 are "to code." What things should I be concerned about? I know the bars have to be close together and there should be no corner posts.


----------



## Melissa_M

Just gotta use your judgment :flower: If they look fine and are nice and sturdy I say go for it.


----------



## Pink Petals

Melissa_M said:


> Just gotta use your judgment :flower: If they look fine and are nice and sturdy I say go for it.

I found these guidelines. 
https://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/cps-spc/pubs/cons/crib-lits/index-eng.php

If we check it over based on this list, do you think it would be ok?


----------



## Melissa_M

Definitely :) And just make sure to get a new mattress xoxo


----------



## babydevil1989

My boys cot is 20 years old and has been used for 5 babies! Perfectly safe just get a new mattress! 

Im prob going to have an august baby anyway if i have a c section (more than likely!) but il stay in here :)


----------



## vic161209

hi ladies im confused, saw my rubbish dr on fri n he couldnt/didnt know how to work out my edd. he just said call the mw n they will book u in arround 10weeks n tel u then, but i want a date now! 

my lmp was 12/12/12, i have a 25day cycle, ov on the 22nd nov n af was due 5th jan. (clockwork)

sites and books that go off a av 28day cycle, or lmp put me at 4+4 n due 18/8/13. but sites that let u go ogg your ov date or let u shorthen your cycle to 25 days put me at 5wks, edd 14th/15th sept (one wedsite even said 6+1 but thats crazy)

i really want to book an early private scan about 7weeks so want to b as accurate as i can, i feel 4days is alot dif when im trying to wait untill i can b sure to see heart beat. nhs im my area dont scan till between 12-14wks n my anxiety cant wait that long. any suggestions welcome ?


----------



## babydevil1989

If you work it out as 38 weeks from ovulation? That should be about right so 15 august? X


----------



## babydevil1989

Opps thats worked out on 22nd NOV as OV as that what you said but i assume you.mean dec?


----------



## babydevil1989

I work it out as around 14th sept i think until you have a scan thats the best you can do? X


----------



## rach.jay

vic161209 said:


> hi ladies im confused, saw my rubbish dr on fri n he couldnt/didnt know how to work out my edd. he just said call the mw n they will book u in arround 10weeks n tel u then, but i want a date now!
> 
> my lmp was 12/12/12, i have a 25day cycle, ov on the 22nd nov n af was due 5th jan. (clockwork)
> 
> sites and books that go off a av 28day cycle, or lmp put me at 4+4 n due 18/8/13. but sites that let u go ogg your ov date or let u shorthen your cycle to 25 days put me at 5wks, edd 14th/15th sept (one wedsite even said 6+1 but thats crazy)
> 
> i really want to book an early private scan about 7weeks so want to b as accurate as i can, i feel 4days is alot dif when im trying to wait untill i can b sure to see heart beat. nhs im my area dont scan till between 12-14wks n my anxiety cant wait that long. any suggestions welcome ?

Do you mean your OD was 22 Dec, not Nov? If so, you are one day behind me and therefore your due date would be 14 Sept. If you know your OD, you can 'forget' about your LMP when working out the date as OD is more accurate, especially when you have a non-28d cycle.

I am also going to book a private scan as my NHS dating scan is not until 4 March, when I should be 12w+3 so I definitely want to know something before then, especially when I see so many stories of women who go for a 12w scan and then find there was no heartbeat after 7w or something like that. I'm now in worry-mode until I get a pvt scan booked, which I am planning to do on 24 Jan.


----------



## kaili

vic161209 said:


> hi ladies im confused, saw my rubbish dr on fri n he couldnt/didnt know how to work out my edd. he just said call the mw n they will book u in arround 10weeks n tel u then, but i want a date now!
> 
> my lmp was 12/12/12, i have a 25day cycle, ov on the 22nd nov n af was due 5th jan. (clockwork)
> 
> sites and books that go off a av 28day cycle, or lmp put me at 4+4 n due 18/8/13. but sites that let u go ogg your ov date or let u shorthen your cycle to 25 days put me at 5wks, edd 14th/15th sept (one wedsite even said 6+1 but thats crazy)
> 
> i really want to book an early private scan about 7weeks so want to b as accurate as i can, i feel 4days is alot dif when im trying to wait untill i can b sure to see heart beat. nhs im my area dont scan till between 12-14wks n my anxiety cant wait that long. any suggestions welcome ?

I o'd on dec 23rd (a day after you)... it doesn't matter how short your cycle is, because you still had a 12-13 day LP (same as me)... which means that regardless of how quick your normal AF cycles are, once the egg gets fertilized, it usually takes between 7-10 days to implant after 0... so your due date should be around September 13 or 14, not the 8th... and you don't want to go til 7 weeks for a scan because if you go before that, there's a really good chance the scan will show no heart beat because it hasn't had time to start beating yet (and they don't want to have you losing hope over something that will probably happen the following week... i know the wait is hard (harder than the TWW) but for best results it is something you are going to have to do.

I'm in the USA and I found out on January 1st that I'm pregnant, and called them the next day, they still wouldn't book me in for even a first appointment until January 25th.. i called like 5 other places thinking this was ridiculous and none of them would see me either until 7 weeks. if anything maybe ask if they can see you at the end of this month instead of at 10 weeks?


----------



## AnakeRose

Ugh, this is not a good morning :( I laid awake all night and I'm so exhausted this morning. Had some edamame at a restaurant and forgot to ask for light salt so I feel SO dehydrated too. Thankfully my stomach is not queasy. 

Hope everyone else has a good day :flower:


----------



## MrsCD

Thank you ladies just feel so alone as Dh doesn't realise how anxious I'm feeling and feel as though I can't share these feelings with him as I don't want to worry him.


----------



## bubbles82

vic161209 said:


> hi ladies im confused, saw my rubbish dr on fri n he couldnt/didnt know how to work out my edd. he just said call the mw n they will book u in arround 10weeks n tel u then, but i want a date now!
> 
> my lmp was 12/12/12, i have a 25day cycle, ov on the 22nd nov n af was due 5th jan. (clockwork)
> 
> sites and books that go off a av 28day cycle, or lmp put me at 4+4 n due 18/8/13. but sites that let u go ogg your ov date or let u shorthen your cycle to 25 days put me at 5wks, edd 14th/15th sept (one wedsite even said 6+1 but thats crazy)
> 
> i really want to book an early private scan about 7weeks so want to b as accurate as i can, i feel 4days is alot dif when im trying to wait untill i can b sure to see heart beat. nhs im my area dont scan till between 12-14wks n my anxiety cant wait that long. any suggestions welcome ?

I ovulated on 22nd December and worked my due date out as September 14th. I can't really go on last period or cycle length as my cycles have been very irregular since coming off BCP, and my last real period was October 6th as I had a miscarriage last cycle and didn't get another period before getting pregnant again this time. Ovulation date is the best way to calculate anyway as others have said, so if you meant December and not November for your ovulation date then your due date is the same as mine and puts us at 5+1 today.


----------



## marie_sims

Wow :laugh2: The September babies page is growing. Speaking of growing, I can't believe I am already "six weeks" pregnant. My mother told me the other day, that time will fly by and September will be upon us soon. So, she suggest I take it easy relax and make plans for the baby arrival.

I have already started picturing how I want the nursery to look, I hope the baby likes neutral colors :happydance:


----------



## agreeksmom

Anyone else peed on a stick again....I did still preggo lol


----------



## AnakeRose

marie_sims said:


> Wow :laugh2: The September babies page is growing. Speaking of growing, I can't believe I am already "six weeks" pregnant. My mother told me the other day, that time will fly by and September will be upon us soon. So, she suggest I take it easy relax and make plans for the baby arrival.
> 
> I have already started picturing how I want the nursery to look, I hope the baby likes neutral colors :happydance:

I know what you mean! I'm 7 weeks tomorrow and I really want to start on the nursery. We decided to paint the room green.


----------



## agreeksmom

I want my ms lol


----------



## marie_sims

AnakeRose said:


> marie_sims said:
> 
> 
> Wow :laugh2: The September babies page is growing. Speaking of growing, I can't believe I am already "six weeks" pregnant. My mother told me the other day, that time will fly by and September will be upon us soon. So, she suggest I take it easy relax and make plans for the baby arrival.
> 
> I have already started picturing how I want the nursery to look, I hope the baby likes neutral colors :happydance:
> 
> I know what you mean! I'm 7 weeks tomorrow and I really want to start on the nursery. We decided to paint the room green.Click to expand...

Green is a cool color :thumbup: it is also my six year old nephew most favorite color he wants his bedroom walls painted a light green. My hubby and I have already started shopping online for cribs and baby toys. He want's a sport's theme if its a boy....but I am pushing for a more earthy color with trees and clouds on the walls.


----------



## MaryP83

agreeksmom said:


> Anyone else peed on a stick again....I did still preggo lol

 Only every single day i'm on number 20! Going to stop now managed to ween myself off temping a couple of days ago. Need to calm down got another 6 weeks to get through till I will feel better.


----------



## MaryP83

Also going from and apple seed to a sweetpea tom :) know I'm not in the clear yet but feel much better than did at 4 weeks. May even phone the docs this week to let them know :)


----------



## kaili

MaryP83 said:


> Also going from and apple seed to a sweetpea tom :) know I'm not in the clear yet but feel much better than did at 4 weeks. May even phone the docs this week to let them know :)

im at 5 weeks 0 days today and im still freakin the flip out... other than some very VERY mild cramps i got nothin but dark POAS lines 3x a day... im sad, i know...

yesterday my bbs were looking bigger but im thinking my eyes were playing tricks on me cuz today they look normal again


----------



## MaryP83

kaili said:


> MaryP83 said:
> 
> 
> Also going from and apple seed to a sweetpea tom :) know I'm not in the clear yet but feel much better than did at 4 weeks. May even phone the docs this week to let them know :)
> 
> im at 5 weeks 0 days today and im still freakin the flip out... other than some very VERY mild cramps i got nothin but dark POAS lines 3x a day... im sad, i know...
> 
> yesterday my bbs were looking bigger but im thinking my eyes were playing tricks on me cuz today they look normal againClick to expand...

I think we just have to try and think what will be will be. I think the miscarriage rate is actually quite small like 10% what are teh chances that we are in that 10%! and if we are then it wasn't meant to be at least we know we can get pregnant and try again. However it is very easy for me to say this in theory, in practice every time i go to the bathroom I am looking for signs that it is all over. We have only told my mum and a good friend think it may stay this way till 12 weeks just to be sure. My only sign at the mo is unbelivably painful boobs, and different discharge, Oh and a face like a 13yr old boy of spots :)


----------



## missangie

ohhhh ladies I am so nauseous and have thrown up every morning the last 3 mornings. I work 13 hours tomorrow and 13 on Wednesday. Not sure how Im going to hide how horrible I feel. Im going to try and pack a million snacks and hopefully that will help


----------



## nico82

missangie said:


> ohhhh ladies I am so nauseous and have thrown up every morning the last 3 mornings. I work 13 hours tomorrow and 13 on Wednesday. Not sure how Im going to hide how horrible I feel. Im going to try and pack a million snacks and hopefully that will help

I am in the same boat as you, sooo sick :sick: every smell and some thoughts make me want to vomit. I am praying this doesnt last long, really finding it hard to eat anything at all, and its hard to hide morning sickness if your turning up your nose at food when you normally eat anything :wacko:

So far all I can snack on is carrots, celery, grapes, yoghurt, I can eat bread on and off. Hardest part is because so nausea and unable to eat, the not eating makes it incredibly worse :sick:

Please help, what can I do.....ginger ale sometimes helps :cry:


----------



## vic161209

thank u ladies for the help working out my due date, and how far along i am :flower:
yes i did mean i ovulated on the 22nd dec not nov. 
think ill b booking my private reasurance scan for 1st feb, they offer a free re test if they cant see the heart if i go to early, he says he usually can detect accurate from 6wks (i guess thats if its developed by then?). i had a scan at 6+3 with my daughter on nhs n saw a beautiful heart with 4little pumping chambers. rly hope it will let me relax once it seen something in there.


----------



## AnakeRose

marie_sims said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marie_sims said:
> 
> 
> Wow :laugh2: The September babies page is growing. Speaking of growing, I can't believe I am already "six weeks" pregnant. My mother told me the other day, that time will fly by and September will be upon us soon. So, she suggest I take it easy relax and make plans for the baby arrival.
> 
> I have already started picturing how I want the nursery to look, I hope the baby likes neutral colors :happydance:
> 
> I know what you mean! I'm 7 weeks tomorrow and I really want to start on the nursery. We decided to paint the room green.Click to expand...
> 
> Green is a cool color :thumbup: it is also my six year old nephew most favorite color he wants his bedroom walls painted a light green. My hubby and I have already started shopping online for cribs and baby toys. He want's a sport's theme if its a boy....but I am pushing for a more earthy color with trees and clouds on the walls.Click to expand...

You and I have the same tastes! I love the outdoors so I was thinking of painting a tree on the wall or something :)


----------



## Melissa_M

agreeksmom said:


> Anyone else peed on a stick again....I did still preggo lol

I have been every day so far :rofl: I have quite a few of those ICs to use up so why not!? I'll save some for those post partum scares though :haha:


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm starting to get excited about my scan this week. I believe I'll be far enough along to see a heartbeat. :) My RE wants another beta this week too. 

This is the first time I've made it past 5 weeks. It's normal to be totally paranoid, right?


----------



## kaili

got some discomforting crampy feelings directly behind my belly button (which is high so its not my uterus)... maybe its gas, but i've been passing gas and pooping up a storm all day, so i find it hard to believe there's possibly any left in there to get backed up...to be honest it is probably something that i may feel on the regular, but since i know im preggie in my mind im like WHAT IS THAT?


----------



## kaili

side bar - totally wish BnB would make a chat room, I swear I'd be in it all day.


----------



## Melissa_M

They used to.... I don't think it was very popular haha


----------



## agreeksmom

lol the chat room caused way to many fightd debates lol


----------



## kaili

agreeksmom said:


> lol the chat room caused way to many fightd debates lol

hahahahaha why does this not surprise me? but what is there to actually fight about? i just want one for those of us due in sept 2013... we seem to all get along just fine


----------



## Melissa_M

Oh someone should probably prepare you for baby club! it can get pretty nasty in there....just woman arguing over parenting styles....kind of silly.


----------



## LadyL

Jumping in here, but yeah....baby club!! Yipes!! 

You'd think that there would be more fighting with all of us hormonal pregnant women, but new mothers are way worse!! Ha! 

The only forum worse was the breastfeeding one! I got totally bullied out of there when DS was only a few weeks old!! And I breastfed!!


----------



## Pink Petals

Anyone elsehave crazy itchy nipples??? Anyone know why?


----------



## littlemama16

went for first scan today, saw a little heartbeat of 106 bpm and am measuring spot on for my date's :)


----------



## Melissa_M

littlemama16 said:


> went for first scan today, saw a little heartbeat of 106 bpm and am measuring spot on for my date's :)

Congrats!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Atlmommy37

Pink Petals said:


> Anyone elsehave crazy itchy nipples??? Anyone know why?

Mine itch soo bad.


----------



## marie_sims

Atlmommy37 said:


> Pink Petals said:
> 
> 
> Anyone elsehave crazy itchy nipples??? Anyone know why?
> 
> Mine itch soo bad.Click to expand...

I had that for three days straight...I don't know what causes them, but try using cocoa butter. It might help :)


----------



## Swanny

Hiya ladies, 

Hope you are all ok. Sickness has really started kicking in past few days I've had it come on at random times of the day, this morning had to come to work with a bucket on my knee in case I threw up lol. Feeling better after having a banana on toast.

Also starting to feel more tired took a test again yesterday and got nice lines so fingers crossed this is a nice strong little baby, I'm praying so much that this one is ok.

x


----------



## babydevil1989

Erghhh the nausea!! I completely forgot what it was like!! Might have tonresort to making myself sick just so i feel better! 

DS is bored of staying in because i feel ill :(


----------



## Swanny

I know it's only really early days for me but I also forgot how bad it is. It's hard looking after LO when you feel so sickly x


----------



## MissDee-89

13th sepember :D


----------



## Swanny

Ooooooh noooooo I've just been sick at work!! I just made it down the corridor to the toilets. I feel a little better now, (tmi but it was just bile)


----------



## Kiss08

I keep waking up to these abdominal cramps!! Don't know if its uterian stretching, hunger, or gas (or a combination there of) but man, it's screwing with my sleep!! Right before a busy day at work of course. Okay, three more hours til I have to get up....


----------



## Gwenylovey

littlemama16 said:


> went for first scan today, saw a little heartbeat of 106 bpm and am measuring spot on for my date's :)

Yay, so exciting!


----------



## Jesmia

Isn't it frustrating when the only thing that makes the nausea a bit better is eating, yet NOTHING is appealing? The sight of any food makes me feel ill right now. I bought some ginger & peach tea, hoping that will help a little.

Also, I am now unable to sleep through the night without waking to pee! :laugh2:


----------



## plutosblue

How you all doing ladies? Well my MS is in full swing, though thankfully vomit is limited to the morning so far. 

It's much worse than with my daughter, I was fine provided I ate, and I could eat anything. This time I can only eat what I fancy, which changes daily... Today its DHs sugarpuffs... He's not impressed :haha:


----------



## vic161209

midwife called today, booking me in on monday21st jan, ill only b 6+2 so didnt expect to be seen so soon. she seemed a little pissed off n said my dr had phoned the hospital team and asked they contact me to get booked in. like i said other day my doc rly didnt seem to know what he was doing! oh well nice to get the ball rolling makes it feel real eeek 
also booked a private reasurance scan for feb 1st when ill b 7+2 - 7+6 hopefully ill b able to relax a bit n stop poas!


----------



## AnakeRose

Swanny said:


> Ooooooh noooooo I've just been sick at work!! I just made it down the corridor to the toilets. I feel a little better now, (tmi but it was just bile)

That happened to me last night. First time I've been sick so far. Toast with peanut butter has stayed down this morning thankfully.


----------



## lynnikins

I guess im in here then baby number 4 if this one is sticky enough got three boys aged 4yrs 6 months, 2years 9months and13 months old


----------



## kaili

littlemama16 said:


> went for first scan today, saw a little heartbeat of 106 bpm and am measuring spot on for my date's :)

When you guys get early "scans" like this... is it an ultrasound scan? or are they just using a device to hear the heartbeat? our docs dont do ultrasounds til 18 weeks, but i am wondering if there is another way to hear the heartbeat...


----------



## ckylesworld

Today at 5 weeks 6 days we saw our bean and HEARD the heartbeat :cry: I cried! It was 110bpm.
 



Attached Files:







bean.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Scholesy

Well I finally had my viability scan today. The good news is that it's not ectopic, the bad news is that there was no heartbeat. We saw the yolk sac and a fetal pole measuring 3mm. The assisted conception nurses don't seem too worried because I'm only just 6 weeks and 3mm is too small to see a heartbeat (needs to be 4-5mm apparently?) but I'm still gutted. I had already convinced myself that this pregnancy isn't progressing as quickly as it should because of my betas and I feel like this scan has just proved it. Most people on here seem to have seen/heard heartbeats by now :cry: 

So we're back in on Monday for a repeat scan, if we see a heartbeat and the little bean has grown then all this will be forgotten. But, if we don't see a heartbeat by then it's not a viable pregnancy. Another long, anxious week :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## OperationBbyO

ckylesworld said:


> today at 5 weeks 6 days we saw our bean and heard the heartbeat :cry: I cried! It was 110bpm.

love!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Scholsey--I found some research that says you can't see a heartbeat until hcg levels reach 10,800. You may not be there yet so no panicking right now! (Easier said than done I know.)

I calculated my hcg and pushed my scan back to Friday.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Scholesy said:


> Well I finally had my viability scan today. The good news is that it's not ectopic, the bad news is that there was no heartbeat. We saw the yolk sac and a fetal pole measuring 3mm. The assisted conception nurses don't seem too worried because I'm only just 6 weeks and 3mm is too small to see a heartbeat (needs to be 4-5mm apparently?) but I'm still gutted. I had already convinced myself that this pregnancy isn't progressing as quickly as it should because of my betas and I feel like this scan has just proved it. Most people on here seem to have seen/heard heartbeats by now :cry:
> 
> So we're back in on Monday for a repeat scan, if we see a heartbeat and the little bean has grown then all this will be forgotten. But, if we don't see a heartbeat by then it's not a viable pregnancy. Another long, anxious week :wacko:

How stressful :hugs: Hoping that next Mondays scan brings a beautiful heartbeat and then you can forget about the worries of today. Thinking of you!


----------



## kaili

OperationBbyO said:


> Scholsey--I found some research that says you can't see a heartbeat until hcg levels reach 10,800. You may not be there yet so no panicking right now! (Easier said than done I know.)
> 
> I calculated my hcg and pushed my scan back to Friday.

how do you calculate your hcg???


----------



## OperationBbyO

I took my most recent level and doubled it every 48 hours to get an estimate of what it should be on each day. As long as things progress normally it will be somewhat accurate.


----------



## AnakeRose

Hmm...I'm pretty sure my due date is going to be bumped back into August. I was talking to a friend about some pregnancy things and she asked me what day I took a photo where my cat was sitting on me (which she rarely does!). Turns out it was 7 days before FF told me I ovulated, but, this is where I think I ovulated. So today would put me at 8 weeks. I'll have to bring this up with my doctor when I have my appointment.


----------



## MaryP83

Hi guys
What Vitamins are you all taking? I am currently using up the end of my pregnecare conception, i don't know wether to take just take folic acid or to take the next pregnecare. Also when did you British ladies phone the doctors to let them know you were pregnant? I have made an appointment for this Thurdsay will be 6 weeks and 3 days is that too early? I want to get my nose in as i'm a teacher and want a scan at half term so i don't have to take time off work and let everyone know


----------



## kaili

MaryP83 said:


> Hi guys
> What Vitamins are you all taking? I am currently using up the end of my pregnecare conception, i don't know wether to take just take folic acid or to take the next pregnecare. Also when did you British ladies phone the doctors to let them know you were pregnant? I have made an appointment for this Thurdsay will be 6 weeks and 3 days is that too early? I want to get my nose in as i'm a teacher and want a scan at half term so i don't have to take time off work and let everyone know

I am taking one-a-day prenatals with the DHA additional supplement, but im in America and dunno if they have the same ones there. My hair and fingernail growth is astonishing since I started taking them in August. Shinier, longer, smoother hair, and my usually slow growning nails grow back after a week of cutting them... and they don't make me nauseous like some women say they can..


----------



## nico82

Well I found out that my MS isnt that bad but the folic acid supplement I am taking is making it ten times worse! :wacko:
Trialed not taking it for a day and had such an improvement. So I have looked up how to gain folic acid in my diet without the supplement. Think its better that momma is eating more than less. Getting excited about my scan!

Constipation seems to be sinking in though. Lots of trapped gas in my belly giving me little stomach pains. Eating licorice to try and help loosen it a little :haha:

Found out my friendly foods are rice, vege crisps, carrot, cheese, yoghurt, fruits and potato. Making sure to pack lots of snack foods to get me through the day.

Oh and I thought I was too old to be getting pimples :rofl: massive one on my chin! :haha:


----------



## Atlmommy37

Ultrasound today! Heartbeat 122...6 weeks 3 days, New due date September 6th
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Gwenylovey

Atlmommy37 said:


> Ultrasound today! Heartbeat 122...6 weeks 3 days, New due date September 6th

Looks perfect :happydance: Congratulations!


----------



## nico82

Atlmommy37 said:


> Ultrasound today! Heartbeat 122...6 weeks 3 days, New due date September 6th

That is soooo cute! :happydance:
I am thinking thats a girl with the faster heartbeat :baby:


----------



## nik25

My prenatal visit went good today. I got my pregnancy blood panel done today, waiting to hear back with the numbers. Fingers crossed for good numbers! I go in on Feb. 5th for our first "official" U/S. My good friend is my Nurse and she is going to bring the doplar thing home from work next week to see if she can hear a heartbeat. Good luck to all of you! All of your scans look awesome!!That's so exciting, I cant wait for mine :) I'm in the U.S and I take a prenatal plus DHA (I think its called Triveen)


----------



## MrsLQ

Hey Ladies, 


Congrats to all the new preggo ladies...what a baby boom :baby::baby::baby::baby:

I haven't been on much, my LO has chicken Pox and has been really ill with them, spent 9hrs in hospital with him Friday trying to get his temperature to stabilize. My sense of smell and nausea is through the roof,wish I was actually just sick!!!

Hope everyone else is keeping ok. lovely scan back there....Still waiting to here from midwife, although not sure if she is waiting till I am 8 weeks? Although GP said I would be seen quickly because high risk??? If I haven't heard by Next Monday I may call them.


----------



## smonty27

marie_sims said:


> Atlmommy37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Petals said:
> 
> 
> Anyone elsehave crazy itchy nipples??? Anyone know why?
> 
> Mine itch soo bad.Click to expand...
> 
> I had that for three days straight...I don't know what causes them, but try using cocoa butter. It might help :)Click to expand...

i am which i thought was really strange for me only being 5 weeks and 1 day but they itch so bad but the only thing that helps is cocoa butter and maybe a little straching here and there lol


----------



## AnakeRose

Had the biggest craving for Vietnamese food today! Mmmm


----------



## Southafrica

smonty27 said:


> marie_sims said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atlmommy37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Petals said:
> 
> 
> Anyone elsehave crazy itchy nipples??? Anyone know why?
> 
> Mine itch soo bad.Click to expand...
> 
> I had that for three days straight...I don't know what causes them, but try using cocoa butter. It might help :)Click to expand...
> 
> i am which i thought was really strange for me only being 5 weeks and 1 day but they itch so bad but the only thing that helps is cocoa butter and maybe a little straching here and there lolClick to expand...

Same here! I'm 6 weeks 2 days now but itching started at 5 weeks. Look like I out to buy cocoa butter today!


----------



## lynnikins

MaryP83 said:


> Hi guys
> What Vitamins are you all taking? I am currently using up the end of my pregnecare conception, i don't know wether to take just take folic acid or to take the next pregnecare. Also when did you British ladies phone the doctors to let them know you were pregnant? I have made an appointment for this Thurdsay will be 6 weeks and 3 days is that too early? I want to get my nose in as i'm a teacher and want a scan at half term so i don't have to take time off work and let everyone know

Im just taking a supermarket brand pregnancy vit alongside my normal nutritional supplements 

And I dont tend to tell the docs till bout 6wks and get a booking appointment bout 8wks but im not too bothered about when my scan is either lol as i dont have the nuchal fold test or blood test done, the earlier you tell them and have you booking appointment the earlier they get the scan set up


----------



## AnakeRose

MaryP83 said:


> Hi guys
> What Vitamins are you all taking? I am currently using up the end of my pregnecare conception, i don't know wether to take just take folic acid or to take the next pregnecare. Also when did you British ladies phone the doctors to let them know you were pregnant? I have made an appointment for this Thurdsay will be 6 weeks and 3 days is that too early? I want to get my nose in as i'm a teacher and want a scan at half term so i don't have to take time off work and let everyone know

I'm just taking a generic prenatal vitamin from Costco as well as 50mg of B6. I read somewhere that it can help with morning sickness. Seems to have worked so far (even if it's a placebo effect!). I told my doctor when I was 4 weeks because I needed a referral to an OB doctor. She doesn't have her OB license and no hospital privileges. I had a meet and greet type appointment with my new OB doctor and my first full appointment is on the 24th. First ultrasound on Feb 8 (10 weeks) and my gender ultrasound on April 15 (20 weeks).


----------



## Kiss08

I take a prenatal vitamin (generic) that includes folic acid, omega-3 (fish oil or flax seed oil.. crill oil works too but it's expensive!), and calcium.


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm taking Santogen Mum-to-be at the moment although I might switch back to plain folic acid and see if it makes my sickness better! 
I'm not seeing a GP until almost 8 weeks but I tried to get an appointment as soon as I found out! I think I caught the post-holiday rush on the bookable appointments! Good thing is I won't have to wait too long after for midwife and scan!
Beca :wave:


----------



## phineas

Hey girls :) I'm due round the 15 th of sept if I can join! Don't be on as much as I used to (dd only 8 weeks and organising my wedding) but met some amazing woman on bnb from the nov due dates so nice to have others to share the journey with! 
I'm roughly 5 weeks preg. Prob go drs this week at some stage and get it confirmed :)


----------



## miriam

MaryP83 said:


> Hi guys
> What Vitamins are you all taking? I am currently using up the end of my pregnecare conception, i don't know wether to take just take folic acid or to take the next pregnecare. Also when did you British ladies phone the doctors to let them know you were pregnant? I have made an appointment for this Thurdsay will be 6 weeks and 3 days is that too early? I want to get my nose in as i'm a teacher and want a scan at half term so i don't have to take time off work and let everyone know

I've just finished pregnacare conception and now taking pregnacare for through out pregnancy.
I've been to the doctor last week and he confirmed my pregnancy with a urine test and gave me midwife number to call her n book my first appointment,she was off last week so she called me back today but as i am going away next week so she wont b able to see me this early. I probably see her when i will get back from my holidays.


----------



## kaili

phineas said:


> Hey girls :) I'm due round the 15 th of sept if I can join! Don't be on as much as I used to (dd only 8 weeks and organising my wedding) but met some amazing woman on bnb from the nov due dates so nice to have others to share the journey with!
> I'm roughly 5 weeks preg. Prob go drs this week at some stage and get it confirmed :)

does this mean you got pregnant a month after giving birth??? o.o kudos to you if so!


----------



## kaili

miriam said:


> I've just finished pregnacare conception and now taking pregnacare for through out pregnancy.
> I've been to the doctor last week and he confirmed my pregnancy with a urine test and gave me midwife number to call her n book my first appointment,she was off last week so she called me back today but as i am going away next week so she wont b able to see me this early. I probably see her when i will get back from my holidays.

miriam do an overlay of your chart with mine pinning to Ovulation and Coverline, your ups and downs are almost exactly the same as mine (i'm a day behind you but the rises and drops are nearly identical!)


----------



## phineas

Ha yup conception would have been during xmass making her just over a month! It's gonna be interesting if nothing else ha!


----------



## Melissa_M

2 under 1!!! Awesome! That will be an adventure :)


----------



## plutosblue

DH didn't come near me until DD was about 6 months! Brave lady you will love it! :thumbup: 

I'm just taking folic acid atm, pregnacare is too harsh on my tummy atm with the sickness. I took Tomnys last time but they have stopped doing them :grr:


----------



## lynnikins

I would have still been bleeding fairly heavily at one month post birth with all of them lol no way DH was coming near me with stiches still healing etc....


----------



## phineas

Have to say I was just healed although bleeding was stopped few days before! The first time was meant to be pull out and we forgot lol so after that it was bugger it well try! It's others reactions I'm worried bout! That and cause were getting married in may that ppl will think its only cause a 'mistake' happened which its not but I know to I can't change others opinions so bugger it!

I haven't stopped taking pregnacare since having Ajai cause I was really low on iron and bled a lot after she was born!


----------



## EstelSeren

Congrats phineas! You're really going to be a busy mama! I thought I was brave actively trying for 2 under 2! :flower:

AFM: sickness has really kicked in with a vengeance! I've been having all day nausea for over a week now but yesterday evening I was actually sick twice! Now it seems that nothing helps me! If I don't eat I feel sick and if I do eat then I am sick or at least still feel sick! It's going to be a long few weeks if this carries on! :dohh: My beautiful, amazing 1 year old is learning about sharing at the moment and that means that mummy gets offered some of her breakfast! Unfortunately part chewed toast isn't the best thing to be handling when you feel ill but I can't just refuse it because it's a good thing that she's offering! I usually just tell her that I've had my breakfast and to eat her toast but it's a real effort not to heave! :dohh: Also, nappy changes :sick:!

On the plus side, at least I really FEEL pregnant now!:happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## babydevil1989

Dont know how im going to make it thru work this afternoon god i feel awful!!


----------



## agreeksmom

Hate being so in tuned with my body I hate cramping I can't wait till I'm showing lo


----------



## agreeksmom

Anyone having constipation issues what are you doing/taking to help I used to drink coffee and it would help but now I'm off coffee and am dying lol thinking of going to the walk in to talk to a dr


----------



## Jesmia

agreeksmom said:


> Anyone having constipation issues what are you doing/taking to help I used to drink coffee and it would help but now I'm off coffee and am dying lol thinking of going to the walk in to talk to a dr

Yes I am, it's horrible isn't it! But it's partly my fault I think since I haven't been feeling like eating my usual allbran/yoghurt for breakfast, so I should probably start back on that again (if I don't throw it back up again, ha). I have my first prenatal appointment tomorrow so I will ask then as well.


----------



## lynnikins

kiwi fruit or prunes and pears are great for consipation issues and avoid bananas and avacado as they will make it worse. 

Im just exausted at the moment really struggling with the boys and being so shattered


----------



## OperationBbyO

I have a couple of "Is this normal" questions. It's my first pregnancy.

1. I am craving salty stuff like crazy. I cut up two bell peppers for lunch and doused them with salt!! I'm pretty sure I would straight up eat salt right now if I could. :blush: Is this because of my blood volume expanding? 

2. I have almost constant nausea that gets worse if I think about eating and way worse if I actually eat. Is that morning sickness? I thought it was only when your stomach was empty.


----------



## AnakeRose

OperationBbyO said:


> I have a couple of "Is this normal" questions. It's my first pregnancy.
> 
> 1. I am craving salty stuff like crazy. I cut up two bell peppers for lunch and doused them with salt!! I'm pretty sure I would straight up eat salt right now if I could. :blush: Is this because of my blood volume expanding?
> 
> 2. I have almost constant nausea that gets worse if I think about eating and way worse if I actually eat. Is that morning sickness? I thought it was only when your stomach was empty.

OMG I have these exact symptoms! I have to try and dial back the salt because it makes me SO thirsty. I crave the regular Lays because they're salty. 

The past 2 days, my stomach is always queasy and it gets bad in the middle of the night. Morning sickness can be all day sickness unfortunately.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well I just licked some salt water. I believe I've lost my mind. I couldn't help it!!


----------



## vic161209

:haha: to the salt cravings- me too :haha:

this is my 2nd pregnancy and i weigh a stone (14lbs) less at the start of this pregnancy than at my last, when do u start to get a belly? im not meaning so the world can tel but when should it start pushing out? iv heard 2nd+ pregnancies show sooner??? last time i felt tightening waist line at 10weeks but didnt show till nearly 6mths. rly hope since my stomach is quite flat/toned this time round ill go nice n round soon! 

any one feeling rounder? n how many weeks/days r u ?


----------



## OperationBbyO

So far I look exactly the same. But this is my first pregnancy.


----------



## Atlmommy37

I'm so nausea too! But mine only feels better when I eat. I'm going to be soo fat and I'm already a chunk.:haha:


----------



## nik25

I got my beta results back at 5w3d they were 6794! Yay I'm so happy. All my other test looked normal also. How are you ladies today?


----------



## Melissa_M

I showed sooner with my second pregnancy....your body knows the routine haha
This is my third pregnancy (well fourth if you count my m/c), and I'm not "showing" yet, but I'm sure it won't be long!


----------



## AnakeRose

nik25 said:


> I got my beta results back at 5w3d they were 6794! Yay I'm so happy. All my other test looked normal also. How are you ladies today?

Did you have to request blood tests to get your beta levels? I haven't even been offered that yet. My first appointment isn't until Jan 24.


----------



## nik25

AnakeRose said:


> nik25 said:
> 
> 
> I got my beta results back at 5w3d they were 6794! Yay I'm so happy. All my other test looked normal also. How are you ladies today?
> 
> Did you have to request blood tests to get your beta levels? I haven't even been offered that yet. My first appointment isn't until Jan 24.Click to expand...

Luckily my good friend is a nurse there so she is awesome about getting me in. My friend sees a different Dr. And she didn't have anything done until 8 weeks.


----------



## Zebra2023

I'd love to join if that is ok? :) I am due on the 6th September.

Congratulations to all, here wishing you all a H & H 9 months x


----------



## kaili

vic161209 said:


> :haha: to the salt cravings- me too :haha:
> 
> this is my 2nd pregnancy and i weigh a stone (14lbs) less at the start of this pregnancy than at my last, when do u start to get a belly? im not meaning so the world can tel but when should it start pushing out? iv heard 2nd+ pregnancies show sooner??? last time i felt tightening waist line at 10weeks but didnt show till nearly 6mths. rly hope since my stomach is quite flat/toned this time round ill go nice n round soon!
> 
> any one feeling rounder? n how many weeks/days r u ?

im only 5wks2days based on O date and its the bloat that gets me... I weigh 122lbs steadily every single day for the past 5 years, and suddenly I'm up to 125 already and in the night times I can't even suck in to get back to my normal pre-pregnancy normal... the amount of water i can put back now is astonishing too... i used to just never be thirsty, now i'm like a walking swimming pool


----------



## kaili

AnakeRose said:


> nik25 said:
> 
> 
> I got my beta results back at 5w3d they were 6794! Yay I'm so happy. All my other test looked normal also. How are you ladies today?
> 
> Did you have to request blood tests to get your beta levels? I haven't even been offered that yet. My first appointment isn't until Jan 24.Click to expand...

me too anake!! so frustrating! everyone on this forum is like YAY betas are progressing normally, YAY great beta levels, YAY fast heart beat... my first appt isnt til jan 25th and even then when i spoke to them over the phone they said its unlikely they will do anything but a urine test to confirm and then ask me to come back in february... im so impatient and i just wanna hear his little thumper!


----------



## vic161209

kaili said:


> vic161209 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: to the salt cravings- me too :haha:
> 
> this is my 2nd pregnancy and i weigh a stone (14lbs) less at the start of this pregnancy than at my last, when do u start to get a belly? im not meaning so the world can tel but when should it start pushing out? iv heard 2nd+ pregnancies show sooner??? last time i felt tightening waist line at 10weeks but didnt show till nearly 6mths. rly hope since my stomach is quite flat/toned this time round ill go nice n round soon!
> 
> any one feeling rounder? n how many weeks/days r u ?
> 
> im only 5wks2days based on O date and its the bloat that gets me... I weigh 122lbs steadily every single day for the past 5 years, and suddenly I'm up to 125 already and in the night times I can't even suck in to get back to my normal pre-pregnancy normal... the amount of water i can put back now is astonishing too... i used to just never be thirsty, now i'm like a walking swimming poolClick to expand...

im 5+3 n exactly the same but didnt want to admit it! lol im 125lbs every day but scared to step on scales already, after lunch i have to open my jean button, it doesnt look any dif but feels hard like iv eaten a large meal. i cant stop drinking so i know its water but curious what others are going threw.? and its getting me excited for when it is baby/ not water, weird how its only bloating on tummy tho! :haha:


----------



## smonty27

so they went over my test results and everything looks great and my rh is positive so i'm relief a little bit 

just keep growing baby feb 27th can't come soon enough! lol


----------



## lynnikins

I showed sooner with number 2 by about 3 wks. Watch your salt intake ladies its not great for the bloating. 

Sadly nausea and morning sickness can happen anytime most ppl find its worse on an empty stomach keeping plain crackers by your bed and morning eating before living can help also peppermint and ginger are both good


----------



## smonty27

kaili said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nik25 said:
> 
> 
> I got my beta results back at 5w3d they were 6794! Yay I'm so happy. All my other test looked normal also. How are you ladies today?
> 
> Did you have to request blood tests to get your beta levels? I haven't even been offered that yet. My first appointment isn't until Jan 24.Click to expand...
> 
> me too anake!! so frustrating! everyone on this forum is like YAY betas are progressing normally, YAY great beta levels, YAY fast heart beat... my first appt isnt til jan 25th and even then when i spoke to them over the phone they said its unlikely they will do anything but a urine test to confirm and then ask me to come back in february... im so impatient and i just wanna hear his little thumper!Click to expand...

i agree with you guys they haven't asked me for anything and when i ask to even get in they say no we aren't going to see you until 12 almost 13 weeks so i guess i just have to wait.:shrug:


----------



## kaili

smonty27 said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nik25 said:
> 
> 
> I got my beta results back at 5w3d they were 6794! Yay I'm so happy. All my other test looked normal also. How are you ladies today?
> 
> Did you have to request blood tests to get your beta levels? I haven't even been offered that yet. My first appointment isn't until Jan 24.Click to expand...
> 
> me too anake!! so frustrating! everyone on this forum is like YAY betas are progressing normally, YAY great beta levels, YAY fast heart beat... my first appt isnt til jan 25th and even then when i spoke to them over the phone they said its unlikely they will do anything but a urine test to confirm and then ask me to come back in february... im so impatient and i just wanna hear his little thumper!Click to expand...
> 
> i agree with you guys they haven't asked me for anything and when i ask to even get in they say no we aren't going to see you until 12 almost 13 weeks so i guess i just have to wait.:shrug:Click to expand...

monty i see you are in Fort Bragg, I'm in raleigh, must be a NC thing then because everywhere else ppl seem like they aren't having any problems getting OBs to cater to their psycho preggie worries (this is NOT intended as an insult, as i've got them too!)


----------



## smonty27

kaili said:


> smonty27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaili said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nik25 said:
> 
> 
> I got my beta results back at 5w3d they were 6794! Yay I'm so happy. All my other test looked normal also. How are you ladies today?
> 
> Did you have to request blood tests to get your beta levels? I haven't even been offered that yet. My first appointment isn't until Jan 24.Click to expand...
> 
> me too anake!! so frustrating! everyone on this forum is like YAY betas are progressing normally, YAY great beta levels, YAY fast heart beat... my first appt isnt til jan 25th and even then when i spoke to them over the phone they said its unlikely they will do anything but a urine test to confirm and then ask me to come back in february... im so impatient and i just wanna hear his little thumper!Click to expand...
> 
> i agree with you guys they haven't asked me for anything and when i ask to even get in they say no we aren't going to see you until 12 almost 13 weeks so i guess i just have to wait.:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> monty i see you are in Fort Bragg, I'm in raleigh, must be a NC thing then because everywhere else ppl seem like they aren't having any problems getting OBs to cater to their psycho preggie worries (this is NOT intended as an insult, as i've got them too!)Click to expand...

oh well glad that its not just here then. you would think that they would be a little bit nicer espically if this is your first one but hey just gotta keep praying and hoping that this little bean stays stuck :)


----------



## lynnikins

In the UK u get a "booking" app with a doc or mw they might do a urine dip and bp bit otherwise just talk and give u a date and book a 12wk scan where u get your notes and a blood test and if u pay some Pics from the scan. Then nothing for at least a month unless you have a problem and the more kids u have the less they want to see u


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm still having all this stuff done to me only because I have a hormonal imbalance that causes early loss. My specialist watches me like a hawk. I find that when things come back normal it gives me relief for about a day and then I start dreading the next set of blood work. Like, I am already freaking out about my betas on Thursday. 

Kaili--I think I have a girl crush on you. You crack me up! Between my water intake and my licking of actual salt water I guess I'm more like the Salt Lake in Salt Lake City than a swimming pool but I know exactly how you feel.:haha:


----------



## kaili

OperationBbyO said:


> Kaili--I think I have a girl crush on you. You crack me up! Between my water intake and my licking of actual salt water I guess I'm more like the Salt Lake in Salt Lake City than a swimming pool but I know exactly how you feel.:haha:

HAHA! 

you never know, maybe you'll see me in your dreams tonight!! :winkwink:

LOL no but seriously, maybe I'm the only one, but I keep having these ridiculous sex dreams for the past couple days (trust me, this is a new development for me)... is it pregnancy related? i won't elaborate but i've questioned my own heterosexuality since they started happening HAHA... anyone else? no? im a freak? prob so.


----------



## AnakeRose

kaili said:


> OperationBbyO said:
> 
> 
> Kaili--I think I have a girl crush on you. You crack me up! Between my water intake and my licking of actual salt water I guess I'm more like the Salt Lake in Salt Lake City than a swimming pool but I know exactly how you feel.:haha:
> 
> HAHA!
> 
> you never know, maybe you'll see me in your dreams tonight!! :winkwink:
> 
> LOL no but seriously, maybe I'm the only one, but I keep having these ridiculous sex dreams for the past couple days (trust me, this is a new development for me)... is it pregnancy related? i won't elaborate but i've questioned my own heterosexuality since they started happening HAHA... anyone else? no? im a freak? prob so.Click to expand...

oh trust me you're not alone! I've run the gambit of different types of dreams. I was even a guy in one of them!


----------



## Melissa_M

Oh ya, vivid dreams are definitely preggo related... I've been having them too! I don't mind :rofl:

For my first pregnancy I didn't get an u/s till 20 weeks! and my doctors Doppler was broken so I had to go buy my own just to make sure there was actually a baby in there before we told people!


----------



## kaili

AnakeRose said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OperationBbyO said:
> 
> 
> Kaili--I think I have a girl crush on you. You crack me up! Between my water intake and my licking of actual salt water I guess I'm more like the Salt Lake in Salt Lake City than a swimming pool but I know exactly how you feel.:haha:
> 
> HAHA!
> 
> you never know, maybe you'll see me in your dreams tonight!! :winkwink:
> 
> LOL no but seriously, maybe I'm the only one, but I keep having these ridiculous sex dreams for the past couple days (trust me, this is a new development for me)... is it pregnancy related? i won't elaborate but i've questioned my own heterosexuality since they started happening HAHA... anyone else? no? im a freak? prob so.Click to expand...
> 
> oh trust me you're not alone! I've run the gambit of different types of dreams. I was even a guy in one of them!Click to expand...

i mean, we're talking girls, robots, aliens... you can not possibly get weirder than the crap that my mind is producing while i'm asleep since my hCG levels have begun rising (pretty sure I just killed that girl crush you had on me operationbbyO LOL)... must be because ive been afraid to let DH touch me since before christmas in fear of destroying our little pumpkin head!


----------



## OperationBbyO

hahaha I won't let DH touch me either but he keeps panting after my very pregnant boobs. 

I've totally had those kinds of dreams, right up to the very (happy) ending (ok that probably makes *me *the weirdo). But the happy ending went straight into a couple of hard cramps/contractions and I totally freaked out (then I vomited b/c it hurt so bad).

I hope to avoid those dreams in the future and no happy endings with DH either, I don't want any more cramping like that. It only lasted about 30 seconds but holy smokes! Talk about pain.


----------



## kaili

OperationBbyO said:


> hahaha I won't let DH touch me either but he keeps panting after my very pregnant boobs.
> 
> I've totally had those kinds of dreams, right up to the very (happy) ending (ok that probably makes *me *the weirdo).

join the club!!! the worst was yesterday and i woke up and DH was sitting with his arms folded across his chest just watching me... very quickly became a nightmare because who knows how much of it was actually happening irl... i didnt realize til reality was already set in... and at that point its too late LOL


----------



## RoxyRoo

Zebra2023 said:


> I'd love to join if that is ok? :) I am due on the 6th September.
> 
> Congratulations to all, here wishing you all a H & H 9 months x

Welcome, H&H 9 months to you too :flower: xx




kaili said:


> LOL no but seriously, maybe I'm the only one, but I keep having these ridiculous sex dreams for the past couple days (trust me, this is a new development for me)... is it pregnancy related? i won't elaborate but i've questioned my own heterosexuality since they started happening HAHA... anyone else? no? im a freak? prob so.

I'm having crazy sex dreams too, I am so horny but DH wants to wait a couple of weeks until we start having sex again as we had an early loss before DD. I've been having 'early nights' so I can relieve the horniness :haha:


----------



## marie_sims

My pregnancy update :)

Just got a call from the nurse, she said my beta levels where something like 20432 to 27430...I am still unsure about that one, because I was on a cell during a bad connection, in a shopping mall.

The only horrible news I got so far was that I had a urinary tract infection and needed to take antibiotics. Is it normal to have UTI during pregnancy? and beta levels seem high :huh:


----------



## OperationBbyO

The betas sound about right for where you are right now. I don't know about the UTIs. Sorry I'm no help.


I have a really embarrassing question. I have a LOT of CM. Like, call me Human Waterfall. When I go #1 there is never any spotting. When I go #2 there is always like one or two light brown drops of CM that fall in the toilet. When I wipe "there" (not the #2 spot) I don't get any brown on the toilet paper. I had a pap last Thursday afternoon. Could this just be some old blood from that making it's way out as my #2 squishes the right spots? My doc said had a little bleeding when she did the actual pap.


----------



## Kiss08

Talkative bunch today! I've too been having the sex dreams/happy endings. That is, if I can get to sleep in the first place! When they say "sleep before they baby comes" I think they actually should have said "sleep before you get pregnant." My sleep is terrible!

And on the blood/other tests. I think it is MUCH more common for people who have had losses to be followed with tests more closely. If it's your first pregnancy, they usually don't watch you much. I've found though that if you ask, sometimes they'll throw you a bone and check you if you want. My OB tried to schedule me for 10-12 weeks but I requested an earlier scan. Not all doctors will do that but my was willing so I get my first ultrasound next week at 7 weeks! I haven't had any other tests yet.

Oh, one other thing.. Anyone getting a brief, sharp pain in the middle of you chest? My guess is heart burn but I've never had that before. It just pops up for a second then goes away for like 20 minutes.


----------



## RoxyRoo

OperationBbyO said:


> The betas sound about right for where you are right now. I don't know about the UTIs. Sorry I'm no help.
> 
> 
> I have a really embarrassing question. I have a LOT of CM. Like, call me Human Waterfall. When I go #1 there is never any spotting. When I go #2 there is always like one or two light brown drops of CM that fall in the toilet. When I wipe "there" (not the #2 spot) I don't get any brown on the toilet paper. I had a pap last Thursday afternoon. Could this just be some old blood from that making it's way out as my #2 squishes the right spots? My doc said had a little bleeding when she did the actual pap.

I have this exact same thing, it's like brownish blobs. I had it in my last pregnancy too and all was fine. I think it's just where baby is burrowing in and a bit of the womb lining has come away. 




Kiss08 said:


> Oh, one other thing.. Anyone getting a brief, sharp pain in the middle of you chest? My guess is heart burn but I've never had that before. It just pops up for a second then goes away for like 20 minutes.

Weirdly, I had this the other night, I thought I'd pulled a muscle in my chest so went to bed and it's been fine since. I'd actually forgotten about it until now. I've never experienced anything like it before, so I have no idea what it was.


----------



## kaili

OperationBbyO said:


> The betas sound about right for where you are right now. I don't know about the UTIs. Sorry I'm no help.
> 
> 
> I have a really embarrassing question. I have a LOT of CM. Like, call me Human Waterfall. When I go #1 there is never any spotting. When I go #2 there is always like one or two light brown drops of CM that fall in the toilet. When I wipe "there" (not the #2 spot) I don't get any brown on the toilet paper. I had a pap last Thursday afternoon. Could this just be some old blood from that making it's way out as my #2 squishes the right spots? My doc said had a little bleeding when she did the actual pap.

dude, couldn't stop laughing through this whole post!! (what is UP with me??!) im in the same boat though... AF was supposed to be 11 days ago, but I have to check myself like 10 times a day cuz i swear there's gonna be a clump, nope, just CM.

and the #2 squishing the right spots thing, im pretty sure i just died of laughter because the same thing happens to me, mines not brown but it appears in the bowl with my doodies... 

and roxy -- im scared to have "early nights" even, im so paranoid i swear my stomach itches and im afraid to scratch it even! my dog stepped on my stomach the other night and i got a cramp and as usual, i checked yahoo answers for other concerned people in the same situation with animals stepping on stomachs, and as usual, i found out i probably had cancer.


----------



## Atlmommy37

kaili said:


> OperationBbyO said:
> 
> 
> The betas sound about right for where you are right now. I don't know about the UTIs. Sorry I'm no help.
> 
> and roxy -- im scared to have "early nights" even, im so paranoid i swear my stomach itches and im afraid to scratch it even! my dog stepped on my stomach the other night and i got a cramp and as usual, i checked yahoo answers for other concerned people in the same situation with animals stepping on stomachs, and as usual, i found out i probably had cancer.
> 
> OMG I died...I hate google when it comes to symptoms. Cancer LMAO
> 
> As far as the UTI my understanding is that is very common. I had one already too.Click to expand...


----------



## kaili

marie_sims said:


> The only horrible news I got so far was that I had a urinary tract infection and needed to take antibiotics. Is it normal to have UTI during pregnancy? and beta levels seem high :huh:

i had a UTI i guess technically "during" pregnancy... we BD on the 21st of december and I O'd on the 23rd 2 days later... already had a UTI by the 24th... docs were closed the entire week for xmas break and then again for the new years, but they put me on macrobid for 7 days twice a day and it cleared it right up... docs say there are few pregnancy safe antibiotics for UTIs but that was one of them...

as for the pregnancy UTI thing, I've heard its common (more common for those of us who already get regular UTIs)... I've been keeping them away by drinking cranberry juice (not the fake stuff they sell in grocery stores, you have to go somewhere like Trader Joes and get the 100% stuff that tastes like crap). Haven't had one since and i usually get them every month.


----------



## miriam

kaili said:


> miriam said:
> 
> 
> I've just finished pregnacare conception and now taking pregnacare for through out pregnancy.
> I've been to the doctor last week and he confirmed my pregnancy with a urine test and gave me midwife number to call her n book my first appointment,she was off last week so she called me back today but as i am going away next week so she wont b able to see me this early. I probably see her when i will get back from my holidays.
> 
> miriam do an overlay of your chart with mine pinning to Ovulation and Coverline, your ups and downs are almost exactly the same as mine (i'm a day behind you but the rises and drops are nearly identical!)Click to expand...

that is exciting but i cant overlay coz i have not got VIP membership. are u still taking your temperature I've stopped it to keep myself safe from worrying about any drops :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well good to know I'm not the only one walking around with wet undies. Nobody tells you about these things in pregnancy. Sometimes I wonder if I've peed on myself. It's almost as bad as the time I was talking to my boss and had a pregnancy drool spasm. I watched as saliva fell from my mouth into a nice little pool on my desk. ~facepalm~


----------



## kaili

miriam said:


> that is exciting but i cant overlay coz i have not got VIP membership. are u still taking your temperature I've stopped it to keep myself safe from worrying about any drops :)

ive started to ween myself off temping and POASing, but to be fair the only reason i didn't do it the past 2 days is because i slept in the guest room so as to not wake DH with my incessant trips to the bathroom and i left the pee sticks and thermometer in our bedroom and didn't want to wake him in the morning when i got up and had to pee like a race horse. I'm sure the next time I am in the room with the thermometer the urge will be irrisistible. its all i have though to get me thru til my appointment next friday, so hopefully by then ill be fully done with temping and poasing... they say your hcg levels even out and mine seem to not be getting any darker.


----------



## kaili

OperationBbyO said:


> It's almost as bad as the time I was talking to my boss and had a pregnancy drool spasm. I watched as saliva fell from my mouth into a nice little pool on my desk. ~facepalm~

out.STANDING! :haha:


----------



## miriam

kaili said:


> miriam said:
> 
> 
> that is exciting but i cant overlay coz i have not got VIP membership. are u still taking your temperature I've stopped it to keep myself safe from worrying about any drops :)
> 
> ive started to ween myself off temping and POASing, but to be fair the only reason i didn't do it the past 2 days is because i slept in the guest room so as to not wake DH with my incessant trips to the bathroom and i left the pee sticks and thermometer in our bedroom and didn't want to wake him in the morning when i got up and had to pee like a race horse. I'm sure the next time I am in the room with the thermometer the urge will be irrisistible. its all i have though to get me thru til my appointment next friday, so hopefully by then ill be fully done with temping and poasing... they say your hcg levels even out and mine seem to not be getting any darker.Click to expand...

i know it is hard to believe that we r pregnant but dont worry u r doing great n hopefully u ll see a healthy little baby soon :) i bet u cant wait for your first scan :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Does anyone know if wine jelly has any alcohol left in it? I mean it has to be cooked and brought up to a temperature to make jelly. I'm craving it like crazy, but I don't want to have it if there's a chance there's still alcohol in it.


----------



## kaili

AnakeRose said:


> Does anyone know if wine jelly has any alcohol left in it? I mean it has to be cooked and brought up to a temperature to make jelly. I'm craving it like crazy, but I don't want to have it if there's a chance there's still alcohol in it.

haha i dunno, but i suffer from serious pregnancy paranoia... i don't even order the delicious looking rib-eye steak off a menu because it has a brandy simmer'd glaze over it LOL


----------



## CazM 2011

Hi all, we due on 10th Septemberish, can I join? So excited but worried, hope everyone's pregnancies are going well xxx


----------



## gatorj

Anyone else have a massive HUNGER attack? I have been downing the calories today and cannot seem to eat enough!!!!!! :blush::blush:


----------



## kaili

CazM 2011 said:


> Hi all, we due on 10th Septemberish, can I join? So excited but worried, hope everyone's pregnancies are going well xxx

welcome caz! beware of some strange conversation! so far today topics have included sexual dreams (including but not limited to robots and aliens), simultaneous doodies and CM leakage, licking salt (yes, really... this seems to be a common thing), and webmd breaking the news to us that we all have cancer. oh and also we got some lovely scan photos of some beautiful heart thumpers, congrats to those ladies!

don't be scared! join us!

in other news, where as the pregnancy has fatigued what seems to be the majority of this forum, I for one have more energy than i've ever had combined in my life... everything is absolutely hilarious at all times.... and i'm really just loving life right now! 

and gatorj, same with me, today i ate 3 peanutbutter and banana sandwiches, a peanut bar, a bowl of cereal, a bowl of oatmeal, a 14 ounce steak, 25 stalks of asparagus, 2 apples, a peach, half an orange, 1 strawberry (had to include it... it happened), 2 grilled chicken and bacon sandwiches and a stack of crackers and cheese. and im bout to go fix myself a cottage cheese with blueberries YES HOLY HUNGER BATMAN, just like you said!


----------



## Melissa_M

gatorj said:


> Anyone else have a massive HUNGER attack? I have been downing the calories today and cannot seem to eat enough!!!!!! :blush::blush:

Yep I've been eating non-stop since I ovulated :lol:


----------



## gatorj

kaili said:


> CazM 2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, we due on 10th Septemberish, can I join? So excited but worried, hope everyone's pregnancies are going well xxx
> 
> welcome caz! beware of some strange conversation! so far today topics have included sexual dreams (including but not limited to robots and aliens), simultaneous doodies and CM leakage, licking salt (yes, really... this seems to be a common thing), and webmd breaking the news to us that we all have cancer. oh and also we got some lovely scan photos of some beautiful heart thumpers, congrats to those ladies!
> 
> don't be scared! join us!
> 
> in other news, where as the pregnancy has fatigued what seems to be the majority of this forum, I for one have more energy than i've ever had combined in my life... everything is absolutely hilarious at all times.... and i'm really just loving life right now!
> 
> and gatorj, same with me, today i ate 3 peanutbutter and banana sandwiches, a peanut bar, a bowl of cereal, a bowl of oatmeal, a 14 ounce steak, 25 stalks of asparagus, 2 apples, a peach, half an orange, 1 strawberry (had to include it... it happened), 2 grilled chicken and bacon sandwiches and a stack of crackers and cheese. and im bout to go fix myself a cottage cheese with blueberries YES HOLY HUNGER BATMAN, just like you said!Click to expand...

Lol!! The highlight of the night was when my husband said he was grilling a steak! Hot damn!!! I ate and ate!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiss08

gatorj said:


> Anyone else have a massive HUNGER attack? I have been downing the calories today and cannot seem to eat enough!!!!!! :blush::blush:

LOL. I'm out of control. I eat breakfast, lunch, dinner, second dinner, and about five snacks a day. Luckily I'm craving fruit so I haven't gained 10 pounds. DH just laughs. Oh, I also wake up 2-3 times at night to eat. I swear I'm like an infant that needs to eat every two hours!

:munch:


----------



## Melissa_M

I'm eating chicken stew right now... at 9pm :lol:
Second dinner!!!


----------



## gatorj

Kiss08 said:


> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a massive HUNGER attack? I have been downing the calories today and cannot seem to eat enough!!!!!! :blush::blush:
> 
> LOL. I'm out of control. I eat breakfast, lunch, dinner, second dinner, and about five snacks a day. Luckily I'm craving fruit so I haven't gained 10 pounds. DH just laughs. Oh, I also wake up 2-3 times at night to eat. I swear I'm like an infant that needs to eat every two hours!
> 
> :munch:Click to expand...

It is so odd. I woke up at 430a starving, despite being full at dinner at 8pm. Today, I have eaten high calorie,good stuff (grapes, yogurt, milk, trail mix) as well as normal breakfast, lunch and dinner!! Tomorrow I have to pack more food!!!


----------



## Melissa_M

A couple nights ago I only ate one dinner and woke up at 6am with terrible hunger pains....I had to get up and make myself a little peanut butter sandwich before I could fall back asleep. So from now on I'm eating some protein before bed.


----------



## Pink Petals

LOL Thank you ladies! So glad to know I am not the only one who has been eating 2 dinners. I feel queasy when I get home from work, so I will eat a bunch to try to bring it down. Then, I still have dinner an hour and a half later when DH gets home. :blush:


----------



## Southafrica

Kiss08 said:


> Talkative bunch today! I've too been having the sex dreams/happy endings. That is, if I can get to sleep in the first place! When they say "sleep before they baby comes" I think they actually should have said "sleep before you get pregnant." My sleep is terrible!
> 
> And on the blood/other tests. I think it is MUCH more common for people who have had losses to be followed with tests more closely. If it's your first pregnancy, they usually don't watch you much. I've found though that if you ask, sometimes they'll throw you a bone and check you if you want. My OB tried to schedule me for 10-12 weeks but I requested an earlier scan. Not all doctors will do that but my was willing so I get my first ultrasound next week at 7 weeks! I haven't had any other tests yet.
> 
> Oh, one other thing.. Anyone getting a brief, sharp pain in the middle of you chest? My guess is heart burn but I've never had that before. It just pops up for a second then goes away for like 20 minutes.

Yes! Just a few times now but it'll be a really sharp quick pain in my chest! Must be heartburn, and I suppose it doesn't help I'm craving spicy food wayyy more than anything else. I even put hot sauce on my McDonald's ice cream today. Weird?


----------



## Kiss08

Southafrica said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> Talkative bunch today! I've too been having the sex dreams/happy endings. That is, if I can get to sleep in the first place! When they say "sleep before they baby comes" I think they actually should have said "sleep before you get pregnant." My sleep is terrible!
> 
> And on the blood/other tests. I think it is MUCH more common for people who have had losses to be followed with tests more closely. If it's your first pregnancy, they usually don't watch you much. I've found though that if you ask, sometimes they'll throw you a bone and check you if you want. My OB tried to schedule me for 10-12 weeks but I requested an earlier scan. Not all doctors will do that but my was willing so I get my first ultrasound next week at 7 weeks! I haven't had any other tests yet.
> 
> Oh, one other thing.. Anyone getting a brief, sharp pain in the middle of you chest? My guess is heart burn but I've never had that before. It just pops up for a second then goes away for like 20 minutes.
> 
> Yes! Just a few times now but it'll be a really sharp quick pain in my chest! Must be heartburn, and I suppose it doesn't help I'm craving spicy food wayyy more than anything else. I even put hot sauce on my McDonald's ice cream today. Weird?Click to expand...

Hahaha. I've not tried hot sauce on my ice cream.. Yet.


----------



## bubbles82

I was getting a weird chest pain a couple of days ago, consulted with Dr Google and apparently 'chest wall pain' is common and normal in early pregnancy. I was convinced it was a bad sign for some reason. Glad it's gone now anyway so I can worry about something else!

I didn't think I'd been eating anymore than normal, but went to a restaurant with DH last night as we were meant to be meeting friends who ended up not being able to make it, but he said I'd turned into some kind of machine who is always cold and just eats and sleeps all the time! I apparently kept staring at everyone else's meals as the waiters walked past! I feel like some kind of animal!


----------



## JLMC

Hey ladies catching up on some posts & having a good chuckle to myself!! I'm eating like there's no tomorrow aswell!! What's going on?! I've not put any weight on yet though but my tummy looks a little bigger/bloated! No morning sickness yet but I'm guessing there's still time for it to kick in? I've just got the cramps still :( worrying me abit now cause the pain is different... Might book in for another scan but do it privately this time? My midwife app isn't until end of January.. Can't come soon enough!! Hope you're all okay xx


----------



## lynnikins

Lol i have completely lost my appetite like normal for me in first tri.


----------



## marie_sims

kaili said:


> marie_sims said:
> 
> 
> The only horrible news I got so far was that I had a urinary tract infection and needed to take antibiotics. Is it normal to have UTI during pregnancy? and beta levels seem high :huh:
> 
> i had a UTI i guess technically "during" pregnancy... we BD on the 21st of december and I O'd on the 23rd 2 days later... already had a UTI by the 24th... docs were closed the entire week for xmas break and then again for the new years, but they put me on macrobid for 7 days twice a day and it cleared it right up... docs say there are few pregnancy safe antibiotics for UTIs but that was one of them...
> 
> as for the pregnancy UTI thing, I've heard its common (more common for those of us who already get regular UTIs)... I've been keeping them away by drinking cranberry juice (not the fake stuff they sell in grocery stores, you have to go somewhere like Trader Joes and get the 100% stuff that tastes like crap). Haven't had one since and i usually get them every month.Click to expand...

I'll pick up some cranberry juice to help with it. Thanks :)


----------



## marie_sims

gatorj said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CazM 2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, we due on 10th Septemberish, can I join? So excited but worried, hope everyone's pregnancies are going well xxx
> 
> welcome caz! beware of some strange conversation! so far today topics have included sexual dreams (including but not limited to robots and aliens), simultaneous doodies and CM leakage, licking salt (yes, really... this seems to be a common thing), and webmd breaking the news to us that we all have cancer. oh and also we got some lovely scan photos of some beautiful heart thumpers, congrats to those ladies!
> 
> don't be scared! join us!
> 
> in other news, where as the pregnancy has fatigued what seems to be the majority of this forum, I for one have more energy than i've ever had combined in my life... everything is absolutely hilarious at all times.... and i'm really just loving life right now!
> 
> and gatorj, same with me, today i ate 3 peanutbutter and banana sandwiches, a peanut bar, a bowl of cereal, a bowl of oatmeal, a 14 ounce steak, 25 stalks of asparagus, 2 apples, a peach, half an orange, 1 strawberry (had to include it... it happened), 2 grilled chicken and bacon sandwiches and a stack of crackers and cheese. and im bout to go fix myself a cottage cheese with blueberries YES HOLY HUNGER BATMAN, just like you said!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol!! The highlight of the night was when my husband said he was grilling a steak! Hot damn!!! I ate and ate!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Steak sounds yummy:laugh2:


----------



## EstelSeren

lynnikins said:


> Lol i have completely lost my appetite like normal for me in first tri.

Me too! Though for me it's about being able to eat just enough to take the edge off the nausea but not enough to make it 10 times worse! :dohh: I need to get more things to snack on I think as I can't easily cope with a full meal! Boy I feel rough! 

Plus I have trapped wind, which feels really weird! Either that or I'm over a month further on than I expect and it's baby moving as I know that's IMPOSSIBLE to feel at 6 weeks, though I felt it really early last time so don't expect any different this time! :thumbup:

On top of feeling sick, tired, etc, my amazing daughter has decided that now is the time she's going to really assert her personality! Yesterday the public tantrums started when I let her walk to baby group! Why did she have a tantrum? Because I told her not to play with the yucky bin and took her away! :dohh: By September I don't think I'll have any patience left! :haha:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Pigolina

Hi Ladies, room for one more? Or should that be two more...

Should be due 23rd Sept (if my calculations are correct) with our first. Early days but giddy as a goat, husband has practically had to lock the doors to stop me from running into the street and screaming our news to the neighbours.

Absolutely decking myself reading through some of this thread :) unfortunately I have totally lost my appetite so am feasting vicariously through all of your posts.

Chow on, sisters ;)


----------



## kaili

JLMC said:


> Hey ladies catching up on some posts & having a good chuckle to myself!! I'm eating like there's no tomorrow aswell!! What's going on?! I've not put any weight on yet though but my tummy looks a little bigger/bloated! No morning sickness yet but I'm guessing there's still time for it to kick in? I've just got the cramps still :( worrying me abit now cause the pain is different... Might book in for another scan but do it privately this time? My midwife app isn't until end of January.. Can't come soon enough!! Hope you're all okay xx

don't worry til the docs give you something to worry about :)

cramps will feel different, after all the first weeks you were forming a sac and cells were simply multiplying, now you've reached the part where the already existing baby starts to actually GROW, his/her heart is now pumping by itself, and your bloodflow is increasing more and more down there, so it is bound to feel different :)


----------



## kaili

Pigolina said:


> Should be due 23rd Sept (if my calculations are correct) with our first. Early days but giddy as a goat, husband has practically had to lock the doors to stop me from running into the street and screaming our news to the neighbours.

same here! i had to tell my sister and my grandmother, so that anytime i get the urge to turrets "I'M PREGNANT!!!", I excuse myself to a closet or a street corner and quietly call one of the two of them to relieve the urge LOL


----------



## Kylarsmom

Morning sickness has set in with me the last 3-4 days :( not actually thrown up yet but feel terrible and keep gagging :(


----------



## smonty27

so went to the ER this morning due to some cramping and light bleeding but my dr informed me to go to the ER so i did and while there they did an ultrasound and said everything looked good even saw the fetal pole and had put me at 6 weeks instead of 5 weeks and some change and they said everything looked perfect and to follow up with my ob 

so i called my ob and they were able to get me in today to do another ultrasound while there the ob said she could see the sack and everything else but no fetal pole it made me nervous and she said that the dr at the er probably got a better view because they have better equpiment than they do at the ob which i was shocked by! so they told me that i need to come back next week to see if they can see anything 

now i'm worried :(

oh and the reason i was spotting and cramping is because of my cervix being a little senestive so that was a relief


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hi ladies! So you mind of I join? I am due Sept 26th and have a 7mth old baby! Ack!


----------



## vic161209

smonty27 said:


> so went to the ER this morning due to some cramping and light bleeding but my dr informed me to go to the ER so i did and while there they did an ultrasound and said everything looked good even saw the fetal pole and had put me at 6 weeks instead of 5 weeks and some change and they said everything looked perfect and to follow up with my ob
> 
> so i called my ob and they were able to get me in today to do another ultrasound while there the ob said she could see the sack and everything else but no fetal pole it made me nervous and she said that the dr at the er probably got a better view because they have better equpiment than they do at the ob which i was shocked by! so they told me that i need to come back next week to see if they can see anything
> 
> now i'm worried :(
> 
> oh and the reason i was spotting and cramping is because of my cervix being a little senestive so that was a relief

i know its easy for an outsider to say this, but that all sounds really positive, the er wouldnt have said they saw a fetal pole if they didnt! im my first pregnancy i had an early nhs scan n they couldnt see hardly any thing, so 2hours later i was in a private clinic getting re tested n every thing was there and perfect, the quality varies so much with the ultrasound equipment, if the er is happy with every thing then take it as a good sign :hugs::flower:


----------



## smonty27

vic161209 said:


> smonty27 said:
> 
> 
> so went to the ER this morning due to some cramping and light bleeding but my dr informed me to go to the ER so i did and while there they did an ultrasound and said everything looked good even saw the fetal pole and had put me at 6 weeks instead of 5 weeks and some change and they said everything looked perfect and to follow up with my ob
> 
> so i called my ob and they were able to get me in today to do another ultrasound while there the ob said she could see the sack and everything else but no fetal pole it made me nervous and she said that the dr at the er probably got a better view because they have better equpiment than they do at the ob which i was shocked by! so they told me that i need to come back next week to see if they can see anything
> 
> now i'm worried :(
> 
> oh and the reason i was spotting and cramping is because of my cervix being a little senestive so that was a relief
> 
> i know its easy for an outsider to say this, but that all sounds really positive, the er wouldnt have said they saw a fetal pole if they didnt! im my first pregnancy i had an early nhs scan n they couldnt see hardly any thing, so 2hours later i was in a private clinic getting re tested n every thing was there and perfect, the quality varies so much with the ultrasound equipment, if the er is happy with every thing then take it as a good sign :hugs::flower:Click to expand...

thank you and hey any outside advice is wonderful :hugs: they called just a couple mins ago with my hcg levels and they told me it was 13092.0 and that is my first one that has been drawn so they want me to come in again tommorow to see my PCM ( primary care doc) so hopefully those levels are okay with how far i am along


----------



## MadamRose

I've not been on here for a few days had a close friend who has needed me, more details in spoiler as some of you may not want to listen to my big rant.


Spoiler
A friend of mine ended up calling me in tears, isn't the first time, and i doubt it will be the last. Saying his parents told him once again they hate him and wish he was never born, because of his ""life choices"" I had a lump in my throat for 2 hours after coming off the phone, and he rang me again the day after and i just wish i could have spoken on the phone the day later and screamed at his parents saying "No maybe you need to look at your lifestyle choices not your son!!!!!"

The thing that hurts the most, is he is a bloody amazing young man who would help anyone, and never do anything on purpose to hurt anyone. I just don't understand how parents can stop loving their children for things beyonf their control :cry: :cry: :cry:

I have looked through all posts since i was last on and updated front page, let me know if i missed you!!!

*louise1302* - Glad your scan went well :D 

*Pink Petals* - I won't kick people out we originally thought we were due in September so will just add due dates either side for those people :D 

*Alexas Mommy* Did you get your positive test?

*littlemama16* glad you had a good scan :D

*lynnikins* Welcome do you have rough EDD?

*ckylesworld* Lovely scan picture, i cried when we saw the heartbeat too. 

*Scholesy* Hope repeat scan went well 

*Atlmommy37* Love scan picture will change your date. 

On the vitamins thing i take plain folic acid. 

*smonty27* i wouldn't worry i was put back almost a week at my last scan 

Welcome to RoxyRoo, MissDee-89, phineas, Zebra2023, Pigolina and BrandysBabies


----------



## Gwenylovey

smonty27 said:


> so went to the ER this morning due to some cramping and light bleeding but my dr informed me to go to the ER so i did and while there they did an ultrasound and said everything looked good even saw the fetal pole and had put me at 6 weeks instead of 5 weeks and some change and they said everything looked perfect and to follow up with my ob
> 
> so i called my ob and they were able to get me in today to do another ultrasound while there the ob said she could see the sack and everything else but no fetal pole it made me nervous and she said that the dr at the er probably got a better view because they have better equpiment than they do at the ob which i was shocked by! so they told me that i need to come back next week to see if they can see anything
> 
> now i'm worried :(
> 
> oh and the reason i was spotting and cramping is because of my cervix being a little senestive so that was a relief


I have to agree with Vic, it sounds like the ER might just have better equipment. It's doubtful they would have thought they saw a fetal pole if it wasn't there. Good luck next week!


----------



## MrsLQ

Hey ladies

So I posted something on FB a week or so ago on what I thought was a private group, well it turns out I was on the page and not the group and so everyone kows I am pregnant *Slaps head*.....Oh Well

I got a voicemail from the midwife today, she wants to book an appointment just to go through my history, dont know whether to go through it or not as I am moving house in 5 weeks and will not be able to continue with this GP....booooo


----------



## smonty27

Gwenylovey said:


> smonty27 said:
> 
> 
> so went to the ER this morning due to some cramping and light bleeding but my dr informed me to go to the ER so i did and while there they did an ultrasound and said everything looked good even saw the fetal pole and had put me at 6 weeks instead of 5 weeks and some change and they said everything looked perfect and to follow up with my ob
> 
> so i called my ob and they were able to get me in today to do another ultrasound while there the ob said she could see the sack and everything else but no fetal pole it made me nervous and she said that the dr at the er probably got a better view because they have better equpiment than they do at the ob which i was shocked by! so they told me that i need to come back next week to see if they can see anything
> 
> now i'm worried :(
> 
> oh and the reason i was spotting and cramping is because of my cervix being a little senestive so that was a relief
> 
> 
> I have to agree with Vic, it sounds like the ER might just have better equipment. It's doubtful they would have thought they saw a fetal pole if it wasn't there. Good luck next week!Click to expand...

thank you guys i just thought the ob people would have better equipment but they called me later today and said that they wanted me to come in tomorrow to see if they can see anything and if not then they are going to wait till next week so come on littlle baby show us something!


----------



## Phantom710

Hi all, can I join??

I'm fresh off of an IVF Transfer (only 5 days ago) and already have my positive!

By all the ivf calculators online I'm due Sept. 29th, but if the clinic counts it like they did last time, it would be Oct. 4th. (Which means I'm not even 3 weeks pregnant :O )

So.... if I could be in here???

We transferred two and are hoping they are twins... so that means I'll definitely be having them before oct. 4th 

:flower:


----------



## Pigolina

.


----------



## Pigolina

mummytochloe said:


> I've not been on here for a few days had a close friend who has needed me, more details in spoiler as some of you may not want to listen to my big rant.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> A friend of mine ended up calling me in tears, isn't the first time, and i doubt it will be the last. Saying his parents told him once again they hate him and wish he was never born, because of his ""life choices"" I had a lump in my throat for 2 hours after coming off the phone, and he rang me again the day after and i just wish i could have spoken on the phone the day later and screamed at his parents saying "No maybe you need to look at your lifestyle choices not your son!!!!!"
> 
> The thing that hurts the most, is he is a bloody amazing young man who would help anyone, and never do anything on purpose to hurt anyone. I just don't understand how parents can stop loving their children for things beyonf their control :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> I have looked through all posts since i was last on and updated front page, let me know if i missed you!!!
> 
> *louise1302* - Glad your scan went well :D
> 
> *Pink Petals* - I won't kick people out we originally thought we were due in September so will just add due dates either side for those people :D
> 
> *Alexas Mommy* Did you get your positive test?
> 
> *littlemama16* glad you had a good scan :D
> 
> *lynnikins* Welcome do you have rough EDD?
> 
> *ckylesworld* Lovely scan picture, i cried when we saw the heartbeat too.
> 
> *Scholesy* Hope repeat scan went well
> 
> *Atlmommy37* Love scan picture will change your date.
> 
> On the vitamins thing i take plain folic acid.
> 
> *smonty27* i wouldn't worry i was put back almost a week at my last scan
> 
> Welcome to RoxyRoo, MissDee-89, phineas, Zebra2023, Pigolina and BrandysBabies

:hugs: that is sh!tty about your friend :( he obviously has some good love and support from you, though. Can't imagine not accepting my own children like that.

Thanks for adding me to the names and due dates :)


----------



## RoxyRoo

mummytochloe said:


> Welcome to RoxyRoo, MissDee-89, phineas, Zebra2023, Pigolina and BrandysBabies

Thank you for the welcome and for adding me to the front page :flower:

Welcome to all of the new ladies :)


I am crazy hungry too! It surprises me how different two pregnancies can be, with my DD my appetite didn't really ever increase but this time I am constantly starving. I'm still breastfeeding my 15 month old too so I'm wondering if that makes a difference, as I'm essentially eating for three :winkwink:


----------



## babydevil1989

So the throwing up begins.......!


----------



## NellaB

CONGRATS AND Good luck to all!! Im due Sept 18,2013!! With God's blessing and hope, i am very positive and Excited this time around. But still lil scared/doubtful due to 2 misscarriages in 2010 at 5 wks and 14 weeks!! Not throwing up much, twice during mid day out of nowhere.. once i just coughed lightly and came out blahhh hehe, more heartburn, gassy, sleepy, sore/tender breasts. So far those are my symptoms at exactly 5 weeks :)


----------



## NellaB

ahh when it comes to bursting out the news to everyone im like dying to say it. But instead i kinda try not to socialized directly "face to face" with my few close friends. I just dont feel ready to announce it to everyone. hehe


----------



## AnakeRose

babydevil1989 said:


> So the throwing up begins.......!

I've only thrown up once, but the nausea is really kicking me in the butt. It's the one feeling I absolutely hate.


----------



## kaili

i had an awkward moment with my mother on the phone today (as i still havent told her and wont until 8 weeks at least, maybe longer)...

but she asked me to go on a trip next weekend from thursday to saturday and i said i cant (because of my 7 week appointment at the OB) , and when she asked why, i said the first lie that popped into my head and said "its a pap smear", well she asked me to just reschedule and i was adamant that i can't... then she asked "wait, you had your annual pap in November, why are you getting another one?" I'm like WTF how does she remember that?!... anyway, she was prodding and i am not sure what i was saying, but I'm not a good liar and I'm pretty sure in the end of the conversation she now thinks I've got syphilis or gonorrhea or something terrible LOL


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> i had an awkward moment with my mother on the phone today (as i still havent told her and wont until 8 weeks at least, maybe longer)...
> 
> but she asked me to go on a trip next weekend from thursday to saturday and i said i cant (because of my 7 week appointment at the OB) , and when she asked why, i said the first lie that popped into my head and said "its a pap smear", well she asked me to just reschedule and i was adamant that i can't... then she asked "wait, you had your annual pap in November, why are you getting another one?" I'm like WTF how does she remember that?!... anyway, she was prodding and i am not sure what i was saying, but I'm not a good liar and I'm pretty sure in the end of the conversation she now thinks I've got syphilis or gonorrhea or something terrible LOL

Hahaha. That's awesome. I actually plan on using the same excuse if I'm questioned about my first OB appt. Maybe the dentist would be a safer excuse?


----------



## smonty27

kaili said:


> i had an awkward moment with my mother on the phone today (as i still havent told her and wont until 8 weeks at least, maybe longer)...
> 
> but she asked me to go on a trip next weekend from thursday to saturday and i said i cant (because of my 7 week appointment at the OB) , and when she asked why, i said the first lie that popped into my head and said "its a pap smear", well she asked me to just reschedule and i was adamant that i can't... then she asked "wait, you had your annual pap in November, why are you getting another one?" I'm like WTF how does she remember that?!... anyway, she was prodding and i am not sure what i was saying, but I'm not a good liar and I'm pretty sure in the end of the conversation she now thinks I've got syphilis or gonorrhea or something terrible LOL

Haha sounds like my mom I finally broke down and told her and she actually told me she already knew I asked her how and she told me mother instinct


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> i had an awkward moment with my mother on the phone today (as i still havent told her and wont until 8 weeks at least, maybe longer)...
> 
> but she asked me to go on a trip next weekend from thursday to saturday and i said i cant (because of my 7 week appointment at the OB) , and when she asked why, i said the first lie that popped into my head and said "its a pap smear", well she asked me to just reschedule and i was adamant that i can't... then she asked "wait, you had your annual pap in November, why are you getting another one?" I'm like WTF how does she remember that?!... anyway, she was prodding and i am not sure what i was saying, but I'm not a good liar and I'm pretty sure in the end of the conversation she now thinks I've got syphilis or gonorrhea or something terrible LOL
> 
> Hahaha. That's awesome. I actually plan on using the same excuse if I'm questioned about my first OB appt. Maybe the dentist would be a safer excuse?Click to expand...

dentist is DEFINITELY safer, especially if you have had a recent pap and told your mother about it


----------



## AnakeRose

Found this on thebump.com pretty cool :)

https://content.thebump.com/sitelets/chinese-gender-chart/#


----------



## Gwenylovey

kaili said:


> i had an awkward moment with my mother on the phone today (as i still havent told her and wont until 8 weeks at least, maybe longer)...
> 
> but she asked me to go on a trip next weekend from thursday to saturday and i said i cant (because of my 7 week appointment at the OB) , and when she asked why, i said the first lie that popped into my head and said "its a pap smear", well she asked me to just reschedule and i was adamant that i can't... then she asked "wait, you had your annual pap in November, why are you getting another one?" I'm like WTF how does she remember that?!... anyway, she was prodding and i am not sure what i was saying, but I'm not a good liar and I'm pretty sure in the end of the conversation she now thinks I've got syphilis or gonorrhea or something terrible LOL

Haha hilarious! Maybe she things you have an STD...or maybe she suspects you are pregnant!


----------



## kaili

Gwenylovey said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> i had an awkward moment with my mother on the phone today (as i still havent told her and wont until 8 weeks at least, maybe longer)...
> 
> but she asked me to go on a trip next weekend from thursday to saturday and i said i cant (because of my 7 week appointment at the OB) , and when she asked why, i said the first lie that popped into my head and said "its a pap smear", well she asked me to just reschedule and i was adamant that i can't... then she asked "wait, you had your annual pap in November, why are you getting another one?" I'm like WTF how does she remember that?!... anyway, she was prodding and i am not sure what i was saying, but I'm not a good liar and I'm pretty sure in the end of the conversation she now thinks I've got syphilis or gonorrhea or something terrible LOL
> 
> Haha hilarious! Maybe she things you have an STD...or maybe she suspects you are pregnant!Click to expand...

Well she did ask if i was pregnant, and i blurted NO before i could even think... but then she got all awkward about my last pap "being abnormal??" which is why i am feeling like she thinks im diseased or something haha


----------



## kaili

AnakeRose said:


> Found this on thebump.com pretty cool :)
> 
> https://content.thebump.com/sitelets/chinese-gender-chart/#

be sure to calculate your LUNAR age at conception (most of us conceived in December so our lunar age is actually 1 year older than our normal age... my husband is Chinese so I've already gotten the full rundown on this gender prediction method lol


----------



## gatorj

kaili said:


> i had an awkward moment with my mother on the phone today (as i still havent told her and wont until 8 weeks at least, maybe longer)...
> 
> but she asked me to go on a trip next weekend from thursday to saturday and i said i cant (because of my 7 week appointment at the OB) , and when she asked why, i said the first lie that popped into my head and said "its a pap smear", well she asked me to just reschedule and i was adamant that i can't... then she asked "wait, you had your annual pap in November, why are you getting another one?" I'm like WTF how does she remember that?!... anyway, she was prodding and i am not sure what i was saying, but I'm not a good liar and I'm pretty sure in the end of the conversation she now thinks I've got syphilis or gonorrhea or something terrible LOL

SOO funny!!! :laugh2:


----------



## gatorj

BrandysBabies said:


> Hi ladies! So you mind of I join? I am due Sept 26th and have a 7mth old baby! Ack!

Welcome and congrats!!!


----------



## gatorj

Phantom710 said:


> Hi all, can I join??
> 
> I'm fresh off of an IVF Transfer (only 5 days ago) and already have my positive!
> 
> By all the ivf calculators online I'm due Sept. 29th, but if the clinic counts it like they did last time, it would be Oct. 4th. (Which means I'm not even 3 weeks pregnant :O )
> 
> So.... if I could be in here???
> 
> We transferred two and are hoping they are twins... so that means I'll definitely be having them before oct. 4th
> 
> :flower:

Congrats and welcome!!


----------



## gatorj

I think we need more drop down options to reflect how we are currently feeling..Like:

Nauseous
Gassy
Bloated
Famished...


Any others!!?!?! :-k Lol!!!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh gosh I forgot how scary the cramping is! Like extreme cramping!


----------



## AnakeRose

gatorj said:


> I think we need more drop down options to reflect how we are currently feeling..Like:
> 
> Nauseous
> Gassy
> Bloated
> Famished...
> 
> 
> Any others!!?!?! :-k Lol!!!!!

Annoyed 
Sore


----------



## Pink Petals

AnakeRose said:


> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> I think we need more drop down options to reflect how we are currently feeling..Like:
> 
> Nauseous
> Gassy
> Bloated
> Famished...
> 
> 
> Any others!!?!?! :-k Lol!!!!!
> 
> Annoyed
> SoreClick to expand...

Sick. 
Itchy.
Bitchy.
Backed up.
Exhausted.


----------



## MrsLQ

kaili said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Found this on thebump.com pretty cool :)
> 
> https://content.thebump.com/sitelets/chinese-gender-chart/#
> 
> be sure to calculate your LUNAR age at conception (most of us conceived in December so our lunar age is actually 1 year older than our normal age... my husband is Chinese so I've already gotten the full rundown on this gender prediction method lolClick to expand...

oooh normal age says boy

Lunar age says girl....guess one of them will be right, lol


----------



## Kiss08

Pink Petals said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> I think we need more drop down options to reflect how we are currently feeling..Like:
> 
> Nauseous
> Gassy
> Bloated
> Famished...
> 
> 
> Any others!!?!?! :-k Lol!!!!!
> 
> Annoyed
> SoreClick to expand...
> 
> Sick.
> Itchy.
> Bitchy.
> Backed up.
> Exhausted.Click to expand...

Sick and bitchy are covered already! :)


----------



## kaili

MrsLQ said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Found this on thebump.com pretty cool :)
> 
> https://content.thebump.com/sitelets/chinese-gender-chart/#
> 
> be sure to calculate your LUNAR age at conception (most of us conceived in December so our lunar age is actually 1 year older than our normal age... my husband is Chinese so I've already gotten the full rundown on this gender prediction method lolClick to expand...
> 
> oooh normal age says boy
> 
> Lunar age says girl....guess one of them will be right, lolClick to expand...

Hahahahaha, man I got a good laugh from this


----------



## Melissa_M

It says another girl for me!!! ( but it also says my 2nd is a boy soooo....)


----------



## Court28

Hiya!
I got my bfp yesterday and i've estimated my due date to be around 23rd September(fairly sure i ovulated and conceived new years eve haha)
do you mind if I join??


----------



## babydevil1989

Welcome new peeps!!

Im currently feeling worried as im not feeling sick today :dohh: im sure il feel it later tho or tomorrow! X


----------



## bubbles82

babydevil1989 said:


> Welcome new peeps!!
> 
> Im currently feeling worried as im not feeling sick today :dohh: im sure il feel it later tho or tomorrow! X

Same here, having a worry day as I don't feel particularly sick and boobs don't feel as sore and I'm not as crampy! Should be glad I'm feeling better but no! I've not really had any proper sickness yet so starting to worry about that now. Feels like such a long wait til that first scan!


----------



## Pigolina

Court28 said:


> Hiya!
> I got my bfp yesterday and i've estimated my due date to be around 23rd September(fairly sure i ovulated and conceived new years eve haha)
> do you mind if I join??

:hi: Hi Court! Yay I'm 23rd, too :)


----------



## kaili

bubbles82 said:


> babydevil1989 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome new peeps!!
> 
> Im currently feeling worried as im not feeling sick today :dohh: im sure il feel it later tho or tomorrow! X
> 
> Same here, having a worry day as I don't feel particularly sick and boobs don't feel as sore and I'm not as crampy! Should be glad I'm feeling better but no! I've not really had any proper sickness yet so starting to worry about that now. Feels like such a long wait til that first scan!Click to expand...

im 5w4d and have yet to be sick one single time... consider it a blessing


----------



## lynnikins

Uuugh nausea is beating me up and exhaustion. Really finding life a bit hard atm


----------



## OperationBbyO

My nausea comes and goes but my boobs never stop hurting. They are also massive. My DH follows me around trying to touch them and I have to beat him off.

Off for more blood work!


----------



## nik25

Same here Kali- I'm 5w6d and havent thrown up yet. I feel very nauseous at times but if I eat crackers I feel better. Welcome new girls! And congrats On your bfps!!!!


----------



## NellaB

babydevil1989 said:


> Welcome new peeps!!
> 
> Im currently feeling worried as im not feeling sick today :dohh: im sure il feel it later tho or tomorrow! X

Feel Blessed and Happy!! Not every woman has morning sickness throughout her pregnancy!! God Bless !! Just relax :kiss::hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

its crazy how we want to feel sick when pregnant, personnally i had enough morning sickness with my eldest 2 to last me for all future pregnancies but still got it with number three and nausea so far with this one


----------



## AnakeRose

I was getting really bad nausea, but I upped my B6 vitamin to 100mg and I feel great today! I can still tell the nausea is there, but it's not so bad that I'm stuck on the couch all day.


----------



## kaili

Lynnikins, are your oldest two twins?? Love that pic!


----------



## MadamRose

Phantom710 welcome to the group. I see you are doing it a a surrogate this time around. I would love to do that when we have had our children, but dh isnt too sure. 

NellaB Welcome to the group :D 

Court28 Welcome to the group :wave:


----------



## bubbles82

kaili said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydevil1989 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome new peeps!!
> 
> Im currently feeling worried as im not feeling sick today :dohh: im sure il feel it later tho or tomorrow! X
> 
> Same here, having a worry day as I don't feel particularly sick and boobs don't feel as sore and I'm not as crampy! Should be glad I'm feeling better but no! I've not really had any proper sickness yet so starting to worry about that now. Feels like such a long wait til that first scan!Click to expand...
> 
> im 5w4d and have yet to be sick one single time... consider it a blessingClick to expand...

I am considering it a blessing just in case it hits me full force over the next couple of weeks! I'm only 5 wks 5 days which I think is still too early for actual vomiting, I've just read several other people on here getting it at 4 or 5 weeks and makes me wonder if things are ok!

Thanks for the Chinese gender predictor info by the way, I would've loved a girl first but everything seems to be working against us for that, such as BD timing, DH's family being male dominated etc, and I was told by a few people that the gender predictor said boy for me, so I gave up hope of any chance of a girl after nothing predicted girl for us! But when I use the predictor with the lunar figures instead it actually says girl, my first girl prediction, there is still hope! I know it's all just for fun and it's still 50-50 really, but it's hard to keep hope when everything says boy!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Anyone suspect twins? I have no real reason and really would rather just one but have a strange feeling!


----------



## vic161209

Kylarsmom said:


> Anyone suspect twins? I have no real reason and really would rather just one but have a strange feeling!

i had a dream about twins boy/girl last night. i was so sick so early on with my 1st i was convinced it was twins but wasnt, this time im feeling good and dont susspect twins at all. they run strongly in my mothers family, will find out 1st feb. my oh is scared it will b twins lol. id be fine with it :haha:


----------



## missangie

Kylarsmom said:


> Anyone suspect twins? I have no real reason and really would rather just one but have a strange feeling!

I wonder since twins run in my family, I used clomid to get pregnant and my beta numbers werent just doubling they were quintupling. lol I find out next friday.


----------



## AnakeRose

Twins run on my husbands side so there's always a possibility. I haven't been tested for my HCG levels at all (first appt is on the 24th) so I don't have that to base it on. I haven't had any dreams about twins, just that I'm having a girl. I really would like a girl, but a boy would be just as awesome. Either way I hope they want to play hockey or Ringette :) I'm such a rink rat lol.


----------



## OperationBbyO

New beta in my siggy. All is still well in there. Although it's doubling slightly faster than normal so now that is freaking me out.


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you to those who welcomed me.

Welcome to the new ladies who have joined.

Just a little update from me, I had another scan today, I have been pushed back to 6 weeks 1 day. We saw our bean and its heart beat. Such an amazing feeling. I forgot to ask for a scan photo as I was too busy staring at the screen, she quickly got one from using the scan on my tummy so it isn't as clear but the internal scan was wonderful, so clear, shame I didn't say anything earlier. Silly me! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Baby bean.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Pigolina

Zebra2023 said:


> Thank you to those who welcomed me.
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies who have joined.
> 
> Just a little update from me, I had another scan today, I have been pushed back to 6 weeks 1 day. We saw our bean and its heart beat. Such an amazing feeling. I forgot to ask for a scan photo as I was too busy staring at the screen, she quickly got one from using the scan on my tummy so it isn't as clear but the internal scan was wonderful, so clear, shame I didn't say anything earlier. Silly me! :cloud9:

Beauuuutiful :)


----------



## Pink Petals

Hungry and yet nothing is appealing.... I didn't even know that was possible!


----------



## AnakeRose

Pink Petals said:


> Hungry and yet nothing is appealing.... I didn't even know that was possible!

I hear ya. I made fish tonight and that was fine, but the salad was so unappealing. Maybe I should try and get some V8 juice or something.


----------



## Jesmia

Hi Everyone! I went to my first prenatal appointment yesterday, it went pretty good! They made me get a flu shot, booked me in for an early ultrasound in 2 weeks, and a dietician appointment tomorrow, fun! 

Oh! and I told them how horrible my nausea/MS has been making me feel, they told me to take B6 and Unisom together at night with my prenatal vitamin, so I got some yesterday and I feel SO MUCH BETTER!! I woke up this morning and didn't feel sick at all, it was great :happydance:


----------



## Melissa_M

I have no strange symptoms to suggest twins... I would be shocked if there were two in there!!! (and terrified!! :lol:)


----------



## MaryP83

Up at the crack of dawn today! Had first docs appointment yesterday she was so lovely! I'm booked in for a booking appointment at 9 1/2 weeks, I'm very excited now! The doctor wants me to have a flu jab. I 'm a little reluctant as I normally like to let nature run it's course. I didn't have the swine flu jab and have never had flu before. What do you guys think? Of course I'd never want to do anything to harm my baby including placing infection into my body.


----------



## babydevil1989

I wont be having the jab - i didnt have it with DS but i did have it 2011 and MC a week later (its prob unrelated but still in the back of my mind!) x


----------



## kaili

MaryP83 said:


> Up at the crack of dawn today! Had first docs appointment yesterday she was so lovely! I'm booked in for a booking appointment at 9 1/2 weeks, I'm very excited now! The doctor wants me to have a flu jab. I 'm a little reluctant as I normally like to let nature run it's course. I didn't have the swine flu jab and have never had flu before. What do you guys think? Of course I'd never want to do anything to harm my baby including placing infection into my body.

I got my flu shot 2 months ago while still ttc, but idk about where you live, but here, everyone around me is getting the flu and according to the cdc, flu rates are at a record high in the US right now. I am guessing since you called it a "flu jab" (lingo we don't use here) that you are in the uk, and idk how bad flu season is right now. But my husband had the flu in september and his fevers were up to 103.5 and double doses of fever reducers were only bringing him down to around 101. Anything over 101 can cause protein imbalances that if dont kill your baby, can leave serious gaps in brain development, so I am not taking even a 1% chance that I could get it.


----------



## phineas

Girls just wanna say bye, I woke yest to light bleeding which today has been confirmed as a miscarriage. Gotta go get my levels checked today and on mon to make sure they r dropping. 

Have a healthy pregnancy to each of ye x


----------



## Kiss08

phineas said:


> Girls just wanna say bye, I woke yest to light bleeding which today has been confirmed as a miscarriage. Gotta go get my levels checked today and on mon to make sure they r dropping.
> 
> Have a healthy pregnancy to each of ye x

So sorry for your loss. Take care.


----------



## Gwenylovey

phineas said:


> Girls just wanna say bye, I woke yest to light bleeding which today has been confirmed as a miscarriage. Gotta go get my levels checked today and on mon to make sure they r dropping.
> 
> Have a healthy pregnancy to each of ye x

I'm so sorry phineas :hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

phineas said:


> Girls just wanna say bye, I woke yest to light bleeding which today has been confirmed as a miscarriage. Gotta go get my levels checked today and on mon to make sure they r dropping.
> 
> Have a healthy pregnancy to each of ye x

So sorry for your loss phineas :hug:


----------



## Melissa_M

Sorry phineas :hugs:


----------



## Pigolina

phineas said:


> Girls just wanna say bye, I woke yest to light bleeding which today has been confirmed as a miscarriage. Gotta go get my levels checked today and on mon to make sure they r dropping.
> 
> Have a healthy pregnancy to each of ye x

:hugs: So sorry Phineas :( xxxxxx


----------



## Southafrica

phineas said:


> Girls just wanna say bye, I woke yest to light bleeding which today has been confirmed as a miscarriage. Gotta go get my levels checked today and on mon to make sure they r dropping.
> 
> Have a healthy pregnancy to each of ye x

So sorry love xxxx


----------



## AnakeRose

Ever since I started taking the 100mg of B6 I feel SOOO much better!! I just get a little bit of nausea later in the evening before taking my vitamins again. Might play with taking 50mg every 12 hours to see if that helps. 

Well, I safely say the libido is back! Holy crap!!


----------



## MaryP83

phineas said:


> Girls just wanna say bye, I woke yest to light bleeding which today has been confirmed as a miscarriage. Gotta go get my levels checked today and on mon to make sure they r dropping.
> 
> Have a healthy pregnancy to each of ye x

:hugs: sorry Phineas :hugs:


----------



## nik25

So very sorry for your loss:( :hugs:


----------



## Phantom710

Kylarsmom said:


> Anyone suspect twins? I have no real reason and really would rather just one but have a strange feeling!

I have about a 90% chance it IS twins. The parents decided to transfer two embryos and my lines are pretty dark for only the equivalent of "12dpo"



missangie said:


> Kylarsmom said:
> 
> 
> Anyone suspect twins? I have no real reason and really would rather just one but have a strange feeling!
> 
> I wonder since twins run in my family, I used clomid to get pregnant and my beta numbers werent just doubling they were quintupling. lol I find out next friday.Click to expand...

I am POSITIVE you have more than one in there with Betas like that! Maybe 3 




OperationBbyO said:


> New beta in my siggy. All is still well in there. Although it's doubling slightly faster than normal so now that is freaking me out.

ooo maybe twins 



phineas said:


> Girls just wanna say bye, I woke yest to light bleeding which today has been confirmed as a miscarriage. Gotta go get my levels checked today and on mon to make sure they r dropping.
> 
> Have a healthy pregnancy to each of ye x

So sorry :( :cry:


----------



## OperationBbyO

I saw The Bean!!!! (Just one bean!) The Bean is measuring exactly where it should be, same as my ticker. The heartbeat was 144. I cried. Hubby cried. 

144 is good for this stage, right?


----------



## Zebra2023

phineas said:


> Girls just wanna say bye, I woke yest to light bleeding which today has been confirmed as a miscarriage. Gotta go get my levels checked today and on mon to make sure they r dropping.
> 
> Have a healthy pregnancy to each of ye x

I am so sorry phineas :hugs:


----------



## Pigolina

I'm going to have to leave you as well, ladies. Happy and healthy nine months to you all xx


----------



## Scholesy

phineas said:


> Girls just wanna say bye, I woke yest to light bleeding which today has been confirmed as a miscarriage. Gotta go get my levels checked today and on mon to make sure they r dropping.
> 
> Have a healthy pregnancy to each of ye x

So sorry for your loss phineas :hugs:


----------



## Phantom710

Pigolina said:


> I'm going to have to leave you as well, ladies. Happy and healthy nine months to you all xx

so sorry :(


----------



## kaili

so sorry for your loss pigolina and phineas..


----------



## lynnikins

my heart breaks for our Angel mummies, big hugs


----------



## lynnikins

kaili said:


> Lynnikins, are your oldest two twins?? Love that pic!

Im sure i replied to this but cant see it,

no my elder 2 arent twins, NJ is 4 yrs 6 1/2 months, EJ is 2 years 9 1/2 months and AJ is 13 and a bit months, they were all big boys too AJ the smallest at 9lb 7oz, EJ the biggest at 10lb 12oz, and he has kept that advantage all the way in both height and weight so there isnt much difference between the eldest 2 in size EJ is one size down in clothes from Nate but AJ is 2 sizes behind EJ


----------



## Zebra2023

Pigolina said:


> I'm going to have to leave you as well, ladies. Happy and healthy nine months to you all xx

I'm so sorry pigolina :hugs:


----------



## JLMC

Hey ladies.. Hope you're all well.. We told some more family today :) exciting times! Sorry for the recent losses :( big hugs and kisses to you both! This snow is annoying me now.. I'm so scared to fall over!! Xx


----------



## AnakeRose

JLMC said:


> Hey ladies.. Hope you're all well.. We told some more family today :) exciting times! Sorry for the recent losses :( big hugs and kisses to you both! This snow is annoying me now.. I'm so scared to fall over!! Xx

I know what you mean about snow!! I'm in Kelowna, BC and I'm SO sick of snow and ice this year.


----------



## kaili

I have like 4 ulcers in my mouth right now, wtf????


----------



## bubbles82

So sorry for the losses :( take care girls xx


----------



## nik25

Is anyone else starting to show yet? I feel like I am already showing at 6weeks! I'm normaly around 120-125 lbs and I've gained about 4 lbs so far. Also when I get home I'll add a pic, but I swear I see two babies on my u/s! My friend who is the nurse was playing around on the ultrasound machine and didn't really know what was what. We have our first "official" scan on feb. 5 so I guess we'll see:) I'm just beginning to really wonder if it's twins!


----------



## AnakeRose

kaili said:


> I have like 4 ulcers in my mouth right now, wtf????

I sometimes get those around my period. One of the causes is hormone changes.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies. Today is one of those days I am so thankful to be a stay at home mom. I can not keep my eyes open and I feel like puke!

So sorry for the losses ladies. I know how it feels. My third pregnant ended at 14wks. It was one of the most devistating things I have ever been through. Hugs to you! I pray every day that this little one will stick.


----------



## vic161209

:cry: so sorryfor your losses ladies:hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

phineas So sorry for your loss :hugs:

OperationBbyO Glad you saw little bean heartbeat seems good :D 

Pigolina Sorry for your loss :hugs:

kaili i'ce had 3 ulcers, one went one i've had and is still hell after over a week (but think that is due to where it is) and found a new one this morning :dohh: 

nik25 i am showing but i know it's bloat showing and not proper but i have a feeling with this being my 2nd it will be obvious much sooner.

We have snow here in the UK too, and people behave like idiots when they drive it in. I wasn't happy to drive very fast on a road earlier as it hadnt been gritted so was at like half the normal speed limit, so some idiot decided to get right up behind me to try and get me to go quicker. I will not risk mine and my child's safety because you want to go quicker. There was also an other idiot driving at 60 in a 30 zone, there is snow on the road slow the hell down.


----------



## bubbles82

nik25 said:


> Is anyone else starting to show yet? I feel like I am already showing at 6weeks! I'm normaly around 120-125 lbs and I've gained about 4 lbs so far. Also when I get home I'll add a pic, but I swear I see two babies on my u/s! My friend who is the nurse was playing around on the ultrasound machine and didn't really know what was what. We have our first "official" scan on feb. 5 so I guess we'll see:) I'm just beginning to really wonder if it's twins!

I feel like I am, but not that anyone else would notice. I've had a big bloat bump for the last couple of weeks but I'm sure a little actual bump is starting to appear underneath the bloat bump! It will probably go again though as I think it's far too early to show really, especially with my first. I expected to show earlier as I'm so small, but most stuff I've read seems to say smaller girls show later.
I couldn't believe it when I read so many people hardly show at all until nearly 30 weeks! I'll be so disappointed if I only have a big bump to show off for a few weeks before the birth!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I have some fabulous bloat going on but no bump! My DH makes fun of me because my pants don't fit anymore. I've always been a size 0 or 00 if they have it so it doesn't take much to make my pants not fit.


----------



## kaili

I only blow up in the belly right after I drink or if I hold my pee for 10 minutes too long. After eating I can safely say I look 7 months pregnant but it goes down after about 45 minutes


----------



## babydevil1989

I have loads of ulcers too kaili!

MS + a god awful head cold + congested chest + 3 year + OH at work til 8 = a very poorly tired mummy :(


----------



## kaili

Today my bloat has gone down but now I can feel a slight hardening of whats underneath my skin about 4 inches below my belly button. But it is only on the right side. Is this the sac that has formed, or am I overanalyzing myself?


----------



## AnakeRose

Ugh, last night was rough. My stomach was so nauseous that it was almost painful. I finally got up and choked down a peanut butter sandwich and some milk to just get some food in there. Thankfully I haven't thrown up, but I don't think there was anything in there to bring up. I'm not sure I can last till Thursday if it keeps getting worse. I thought I was doing good on the B6, but maybe it wasn't actually doing anything. 

I totally craved natchos yesterday! At least I was getting some vegetables.


----------



## Court28

I've been cramping so bad im getting pretty worried now. It feels almost exactly like a period cramp, is that normal?


----------



## MadamRose

Court28 mines been like period cramps and worse. take some paracetamol if you think they are bad enough they are perfectly safe to take. 

I feel like hell today, sickness hasn't been too bad. But DH was up and down all night for some reason, so he kept me awake so i am really tired and this morning i woke up with a really chesty cough and a cold. Not looking forward to starting back to uni on Tuesday.


----------



## Melissa_M

Totally normal!! Just baby getting comfy <3


----------



## bump_wanted

O i thought i added myself here im due the 22nd sept and have one wee boy already, Ollie, who will be 3 in april.. Sadly last year i lost a wee bean at just 6 weeks so this is a very much wanted rainbow baby xxx


----------



## MadamRose

bump_wanted Welcome to the group :wave: sorry for your loss hope this is a lovely sticky bean for you x


----------



## alocin22

Hello can I join in please :) got my BFP only yesterday so EDD is 28th September. I am a sahm to my tantruming daughter who will be 2 next Sunday :s 
Hoping that I have a symtom free h & h 9 months but would prefer baby to grow more than the last one :)


----------



## MadamRose

alocin22 :wave: welcome to the group, congratulations on your BFP


----------



## kassiaethne

*peaks in* hey am due sept 27th sooo exciting now that I got the blood tests done and it's official


----------



## MadamRose

kassiaethne :wave: welcome to the group. i think hearing it from a blood test always makes it seem so much more real. It seems crazy though having the later end September mummies in here now, makes me realize it is almost 4weeks since i got my BFP


----------



## kassiaethne

Lol wow I cant even imagine being 4 weeks past right now. I can barely believe I'm pregnant right now


----------



## MadamRose

kassiaethne i think it is crazy but you will find that in a few days it sinks in and then starts to get quicker. I find the first tri can drag a bit though as were i am you don't get first appointment until 8 weeks and then scan isnt until 12 so you have like loads of waiting


----------



## Proserpina

EDD September 20th here.


----------



## kassiaethne

Yuck, lucky for me living in mexico I can just do the scans when I want. I am probably going at 8 weeks because I lost my last pair o twins at 8 weeks


----------



## MadamRose

Proserpina :wave: welcome to the group 

kassiaethne sorry for the loss of the twins :hugs: its good you can get scans when you want. we normally only get a 12 week and 20 week one here. I have had 3 already 2 due to bad cramping and 1 due to bleeding, which worried me due to my previous mc :dohh: in the final one bean actually had a heartbeat but has just caused mummy loads of stress.


----------



## kassiaethne

Awe Im glad they were okay though. They dont cover baby having in mexico or brazil ( the two countries i live in) so everything is out of pocket


----------



## MadamRose

Yes that is the only good thing about living in the UK it is covered by the NHS


----------



## gatorj

Man, feel like I got smacked by a freight train the past 2 days. Yesterday, it was *extreme* fatigue and being absolutely starving. Today, I am so nauseous and fighting waves to vomit! Icky! I'm sorry to hear so many are fighting colds too!!! Hope you feel better!! <Hugs>


----------



## Ivory Doll

Hey everyone :hi: I'm due on the 14th of September! I'm having a bad day but very grateful!! Dear lord I feel like I've been hit with a truck lol :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Ivory Doll :wave: welcome to the group. I think we all have those days they aint nice, but at least it shows us baby is in there :D


----------



## plutosblue

I know how you all feel :sleep: I feel like such a bad mummy playing with my daughter while lounging on the couch, I think I underestimated the fatigue!


----------



## TWINKLES80

Thanks for the invite!! Hi to everyone here :)


----------



## maybebaby87

Hi ladies! Thanks for inviting me :) EDD 29th sept!

Well one app says I'm 3wks 6 and the other 4wks!


----------



## Ivory Doll

mummytochloe said:


> Ivory Doll :wave: welcome to the group. I think we all have those days they aint nice, but at least it shows us baby is in there :D

Today is the first day, I feel so bad for complaining! But wow I'm beat!! Hoping this will pass soon!

Is anyone else experiencing twinges on the left or one side in particular? Not painful, just a "feeling" only on one side?!!

Congrats to all :bfp: :kiss:


----------



## MadamRose

TWINKLES80 :wave: welcome to the group 

maybebaby87 :wave: welcome to the group, some apps differ slightly so i wouldn't worry too much 

Ivory Doll i am getting them but on my right side and some are afwul, especially if i turn over too quickly in the night


----------



## kassiaethne

Anyone else get a sharp pain when they sneeze?


----------



## MadamRose

kassiaethne i don't get it when i sneeze but it's round ligament pain, where the muscles and ligaments are starting to stretch, i get it if i move to fast.


----------



## Ivory Doll

Mummytochloe thanks I know I shouldn't worry too much but anything different makes me worry!! I asked my doctor and he said it's normal but if it get worse then I've to ring him! I just can't wait to get to the 12wk mark to feel more relaxed about this pregnancy! :kiss:


----------



## MadamRose

Ivory Doll yes getting to the 12 week mark is always bliss. you often find the sickness and tiredness goes a bit then too


----------



## Phantom710

Welcome to all the new members. So sorry for all the angels :(


----------



## jojo_b

Hi! Thanks for the MSG, can you add me too please? Due on 20th (I think!) xx


----------



## kassiaethne

mummytochloe said:


> kassiaethne i don't get it when i sneeze but it's round ligament pain, where the muscles and ligaments are starting to stretch, i get it if i move to fast.

Ahh good to know, freaks me out, was trying not to sneeze


----------



## MadamRose

jojo_b :wave: welcome to the group, i love your avatar picture :D 

And Gosh we have 100 of us September mummies :shock:


----------



## vic161209

:hi: all the new girls, congratz on your bfp :thumbup::happydance:

i know what u mean im about 6 wks today n last two nights total exhaustion kicked in, it comes on so fast n i litterally have to stop n lie down, also fighting the spew :happydance: yes im weird but its natures way and makes me feel like its real :haha:


----------



## kassiaethne

mummytochloe said:


> jojo_b :wave: welcome to the group, i love your avatar picture :D
> 
> And Gosh we have 100 of us September mummies :shock:

Going to be a lucky month :)


----------



## Ivory Doll

vic161209 said:


> :hi: all the new girls, congratz on your bfp :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> i know what u mean im about 6 wks today n last two nights total exhaustion kicked in, it comes on so fast n i litterally have to stop n lie down, also fighting the spew :happydance: yes im weird but its natures way and makes me feel like its real :haha:

I'm 6 wks today too and its like I wrote what you just typed lol!! SNAP!!


----------



## Pink Petals

Anyone else experiencing mild shooting pains in the vaginal/cervical area? It's scaring me a little...


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to all the new ladies :wave: :flower:

Pink petals - I am getting sharp twinges around that area too (I have been getting them for a while) I am sure things are ok :thumbup:


----------



## Loukachu

Hi ladies, 
Would love to join you all  EDD is 20th September


----------



## allforthegirl

Hi ladies!! I am Due Sept 20 according to my O. Hope you don't mind if I join?


----------



## Renaendel

Hello everyone. Just over 4 weeks and hoping to join. I am due the 27th.


----------



## miriam

welcome all new ladies wish u all h&h 9 months :)


----------



## TWINKLES80

Let me preface this post by saying I'm not complaining! But anyone here have no morning sickness? I'm hungry earlier but no heartburn or nausea, or feeling pregnant.

A little scared to be honest, but trying to stay positive. Depending on o date or lmp I'm going on 7 weeks tomorrow, by o date I'm probably more like 5.

:hugs:


----------



## kassiaethne

morning sickness tends to come on a little later, around 7-8 weekish


----------



## Kiss08

TWINKLES80 said:


> Let me preface this post by saying I'm not complaining! But anyone here have no morning sickness? I'm hungry earlier but no heartburn or nausea, or feeling pregnant.
> 
> A little scared to be honest, but trying to stay positive. Depending on o date or lmp I'm going on 7 weeks tomorrow, by o date I'm probably more like 5.
> 
> :hugs:

Same. No morning sickness, heartburn, and I definitely don't feel pregnant. My boobs hurt only when I push on them and I'm hungrier than normal. Also have insomnia but I think that's because of anxiety. I am complaining (maybe that'll bring it on?) because I feel completely insecure in this pregnancy and would love a little nausea to put my mind at ease..


----------



## JLMC

Hey ladies.. Congrats on all the new BFPs! Omg major bloat today :( I'm so so hungry aswell.. I've eaten on like 4 separate occasions today I feel so greedy!! Haha. I think I've got one very hungry bean or something! Hope you're all feeling well. Still no morning sickness for me just really bad headaches but I think that might have something to do with the caffeine withdrawal?? Maybe? Xxx


----------



## TWINKLES80

kassiaethne said:


> morning sickness tends to come on a little later, around 7-8 weekish




Kiss08 said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> Let me preface this post by saying I'm not complaining! But anyone here have no morning sickness? I'm hungry earlier but no heartburn or nausea, or feeling pregnant.
> 
> A little scared to be honest, but trying to stay positive. Depending on o date or lmp I'm going on 7 weeks tomorrow, by o date I'm probably more like 5.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Same. No morning sickness, heartburn, and I definitely don't feel pregnant. My boobs hurt only when I push on them and I'm hungrier than normal. Also have insomnia but I think that's because of anxiety. I am complaining (maybe that'll bring it on?) because I feel completely insecure in this pregnancy and would love a little nausea to put my mind at ease..Click to expand...

Thanks ladies! I'm, glad I'm not alone! Monday is our first scan. Anxious and scared at the same time!

I hope each and everyone of you are well!:happydance:


----------



## Pink Petals

How much weight gain is normal around the 7-8 week point. Anyone know?

I have already put on 4 lbs and I am a little nervous about it. I am guessing some of that is fluid or blood volume increase? Just hoping...


----------



## kassiaethne

Pink Petals said:


> How much weight gain is normal around the 7-8 week point. Anyone know?
> 
> I have already put on 4 lbs and I am a little nervous about it. I am guessing some of that is fluid or blood volume increase? Just hoping...

I have no idea but I am dreading the whole weight gain experience, I'm not skinny and I've worked on loosing 23 LBS thus far...annnnd now I get to gain it all back woot....I am going to talk with my doctor about swimming because my building has a heated pool and see if its okay to keep that up to keep the weight gaining at a min. 

cuuuz according to my friend you gain 50LBS before the end of babyhaving...

*alright F- my friends advice lol I went to master google and webmd says this:*


Ask your health care provider how much weight you should gain. A woman who was average weight before getting pregnant should gain 25 to 35 pounds after becoming pregnant. Underweight women should gain 28 to 40 pounds. And overweight women may need to gain only 15 to 25 pounds during pregnancy.

In general, you should gain about 2 to 4 pounds during the first three months you're pregnant and 1 pound a week during the rest of your pregnancy. If you are expecting twins you should gain 35 to 45 pounds during your pregnancy. This would be an average of 1 ½ pounds per week after the usual weight gain in the first three months.

It's especially important to gain the right amount of weight when you're expecting twins because your weight affects the babies' weight. And because twins are often born before the due date, a higher birth weight is important for their health. When carrying twins, you may need between 3,000 and 3,500 calories a day.
Where Does the Extra Weight Go During Pregnancy?

Baby: 8 pounds
Placenta: 2-3 pounds
Amniotic fluid: 2-3 pounds
Breast tissue: 2-3 pounds
Blood supply: 4 pounds
Stored fat for delivery and breastfeeding: 5-9 pounds
Larger uterus: 2-5 pounds
Total: 25-35 pounds

Is It Safe to Lose Weight When Pregnant?

If a woman is very overweight when she gets pregnant, her doctor may want her to lose weight. She should only lose weight under her doctor's care. But in most cases, women should not try to lose weight or diet during pregnancy. 
How to Gain the Right Amount of Weight During Pregnancy

If your health care provider wants you to gain weight while you're pregnant, try these tips:

Eat five to six small meals every day.
Keep quick, easy snacks on hand, such as nuts, raisins, cheese and crackers, dried fruit, and ice cream or yogurt.
Spread peanut butter on toast, crackers, apples, bananas, or celery. One tablespoon of creamy peanut butter gives you about 100 calories and 7 grams of protein.
Add nonfat powdered milk to mashed potatoes, scrambled eggs, and hot cereal.
Add extras to your meal, such as butter or margarine, cream cheese, gravy, sour cream, and cheese.


----------



## Pink Petals

Thanks! 

That must be a guideline though, right? Every pregnancy is different? My friend, who was always slim and healthy gained 55 pounds! But she lost it all when she breastfed.


----------



## kassiaethne

Pink Petals said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That must be a guideline though, right? Every pregnancy is different? My friend, who was always slim and healthy gained 55 pounds! But she lost it all when she breastfed.

yup its more of a guideline and it is going by if they eat healthily and such throughout the whole pregnancy. but good luck telling a pregnant woman that that cup o cookies shouldn't be eaten right? lol so far I haven't gained any weight in my first month, but I also am quite overweight so I'm probably gaining in one spot and loosing in another. whichhh I now need to talk to a doctor about


----------



## Southafrica

TWINKLES80 said:


> Let me preface this post by saying I'm not complaining! But anyone here have no morning sickness? I'm hungry earlier but no heartburn or nausea, or feeling pregnant.
> 
> A little scared to be honest, but trying to stay positive. Depending on o date or lmp I'm going on 7 weeks tomorrow, by o date I'm probably more like 5.
> 
> :hugs:

Hi there! I'm having very mild morning sickness, I had a 'bad' day a few days ago but most days I don't get it at all. . .heres to hoping were that 20% that doesn't experience it!!


----------



## TWINKLES80

Southafrica said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> Let me preface this post by saying I'm not complaining! But anyone here have no morning sickness? I'm hungry earlier but no heartburn or nausea, or feeling pregnant.
> 
> A little scared to be honest, but trying to stay positive. Depending on o date or lmp I'm going on 7 weeks tomorrow, by o date I'm probably more like 5.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Hi there! I'm having very mild morning sickness, I had a 'bad' day a few days ago but most days I don't get it at all. . .heres to hoping were that 20% that doesn't experience it!!Click to expand...

Hi South Africa! Lets hope so! When is your first scan?


----------



## allforthegirl

I have barely any MS only if I don't eat first thing in the morning. Since I have been treated for my UTI al my cramping has disappeared. I thought that was a symptom of PG but apparently not. My breast are achy but not sore, and nipples are slightly tender too. The only other thing I am experiencing is the crazy pulling in my front flank area. Man that hurts!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh and I had to have cake with a custard...... since I am celiac I had to make a GF cake in the middle of watching a movie, just so I could have cake. Didn't have custard so I used pudding. Worked well enough.... Man this craving thing sucks when you can't just eat what ever you want!!


----------



## Southafrica

TWINKLES80 said:


> Southafrica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> Let me preface this post by saying I'm not complaining! But anyone here have no morning sickness? I'm hungry earlier but no heartburn or nausea, or feeling pregnant.
> 
> A little scared to be honest, but trying to stay positive. Depending on o date or lmp I'm going on 7 weeks tomorrow, by o date I'm probably more like 5.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Hi there! I'm having very mild morning sickness, I had a 'bad' day a few days ago but most days I don't get it at all. . .heres to hoping were that 20% that doesn't experience it!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi South Africa! Lets hope so! When is your first scan?Click to expand...

Hi there! :)

I have my first appointment/everything the 29th of this month. So ill be 8.5 weeks. Sooo keen to see and hear a heartbeat. THEN maybe ill start believing this is all really happening :)


----------



## Renaendel

allforthegirl said:


> Oh and I had to have cake with a custard...... since I am celiac I had to make a GF cake in the middle of watching a movie, just so I could have cake. Didn't have custard so I used pudding. Worked well enough.... Man this craving thing sucks when you can't just eat what ever you want!!

Mmhmm, especially when you are exausted and don't feel like baking your bread for your weekly sandwiches. My glutton moment today was four cheese nachos with black beans. (safe tortilla chips). Picked up some gf pretzels and rice cakes to see if they help with the nausea since chips are out. But in all seriousness, folks ask about the disease in pregnancy and at least for conception I can tell you that as soon as my intestines healed my body was like.. BAM! BABY! I wish I would have known a decade ago.

Ps custard cake sounds amazing, any way you could pm the recipe? I have not had cake in two years.


----------



## Pink Petals

I have discovered that macintosh apple slices help keep my nausea down! Maybe this will help others...


----------



## nik25

I finally got around to uploading my u/s pics:) This was taken right between 3 1/2 to 4 Weeks. My friend who is a Nurse did a real quick U/S. She didnt really know what she was doing, but she managed to find our little bean and took a pic for us:):) It's prob. a shadow or something but it really looks like there are two in there! I asked her about it and she wasnt sure. What do you girls think?


----------



## Melissa_M

I'll be honest I have no idea what I'm looking at there!! I didn't even know you could see anything at 4 weeks, so I'm no help :flower:


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> Let me preface this post by saying I'm not complaining! But anyone here have no morning sickness? I'm hungry earlier but no heartburn or nausea, or feeling pregnant.
> 
> A little scared to be honest, but trying to stay positive. Depending on o date or lmp I'm going on 7 weeks tomorrow, by o date I'm probably more like 5.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Same. No morning sickness, heartburn, and I definitely don't feel pregnant. My boobs hurt only when I push on them and I'm hungrier than normal. Also have insomnia but I think that's because of anxiety. I am complaining (maybe that'll bring it on?) because I feel completely insecure in this pregnancy and would love a little nausea to put my mind at ease..Click to expand...

Same. My tatas only hurt after I take off my bra after a whole day of wearing it. And then theyre only sore for like an hour.

I also have no heartburn and no nausea. Im six weeks on the nose based on O date. I am enjoying the no sickness thing for as long as it lasts, which will hopefully be indefinitely.


----------



## Phantom710

nik-- looks like just one to me, but would would your reaction be if it WERE two?


----------



## kaili

Pink Petals said:


> How much weight gain is normal around the 7-8 week point. Anyone know?
> 
> I have already put on 4 lbs and I am a little nervous about it. I am guessing some of that is fluid or blood volume increase? Just hoping...

Im 6 weeks and have already gained 4lbs. And ive tried for 9 years to gain just a few lbs (ive always been what my mother says is "too thin".. even the bmi is only 1pt below normal) and it just doesnt happen til now.

What I can mostly guarantee is that its nearly ALL water weight as my water intake has increased x20 since I got my BFP


----------



## Atlmommy37

Hi everyone :wave: welcome to all the new bfp. Sorry to hear about the angels.


----------



## AnakeRose

Pink Petals said:


> I have discovered that macintosh apple slices help keep my nausea down! Maybe this will help others...

Hmmm....I just bought some Jazz apples...wonder if those will work. I had a PB Powerbar earlier and that seemed to help. I didn't eat enough before skating.


----------



## Loukachu

I wake up in the middle of the night needing the loo and feeling queasy. Think I might try rice cakes


----------



## plutosblue

I've just had my head down the loo all morning, thankgod for air fresheners :rofl:


----------



## Loukachu

plutosblue said:


> I've just had my head down the loo all morning, thankgod for air fresheners :rofl:

Ooh poor you, how far along are you?


----------



## plutosblue

8 weeks tomorrow (ish) by my dates, so its well established now(started at 6 weeks). I was sick with my daughter too so I'm an old hand at it :haha: 

Is this your first?


----------



## Loukachu

plutosblue said:


> 8 weeks tomorrow (ish) by my dates, so its well established now(started at 6 weeks). I was sick with my daughter too so I'm an old hand at it :haha:
> 
> Is this your first?

Yes my first. Have no idea what is going on really lol! Will be 6 weeks on Friday and queasiness is ramping up last couple of days


----------



## plutosblue

Aw congrats! Just go with the flow, I hope you don't get too sick!


----------



## Loukachu

plutosblue said:


> Aw congrats! Just go with the flow, I hope you don't get too sick!

Yeah, have relaxed a lot more in the last week. Just seems to be so much information.


----------



## MadamRose

Loukachu :wave: welcome to the group :D 

allforthegirl :wave: welcome to the group of course we don't mind if you join :D 

Renaendel :wave: welcome 

TWINKLES80 i agree with kassiaethne ms for many doesn't come til 7-8 weeks when the hormone levels get higher. 

JLMC i have the hunger thing yesterday. I ate breakfast, then 30mins later had toast then lunch, then a snack before dinner, then dinner, then i had food after dinner. and i even woke up at 1am for toast :dohh: 

allforthegirl Now i want cake and custard and it's 10.30 in the morning 

nik25 i think it looks like just one


----------



## kaili

my newly developed trauma is i am fatigued and suffering from insomnia at the same time.

yesterday i had to get up from a board game i was playing with my husband and friends because i was so tired i couldn't even listen to the rules. i was literally about to pass out, but when i actually lied down in the bed, i tried for an hour to actually fall asleep and could NOT do it. 

then last night i was watching The Mindy Project (usually have no problems staying awake or focusing on comedies) and I had to quit in the middle of an episode to go to bed, though when I tried to actually fall asleep, couldn't do it!! And even in the bed I felt so tired, i dont understand whats happening! Then I woke up all night long (not to pee, just for no reason) and had so much trouble getting back to sleep.

and NOW im trying to nap because I'm feeling the effects of lack of sleep from last night and I CANT FreaKINg GO TO SLEEP!! ARGHHH am i alone??


----------



## Heatherbean

According to online calculators, I an due September 9th. I have my first appointment ad ultrasound on Tuesday and will get an exact date then!  we are sooo excited!


----------



## Loukachu

kaili said:


> my newly developed trauma is i am fatigued and suffering from insomnia at the same time.
> 
> yesterday i had to get up from a board game i was playing with my husband and friends because i was so tired i couldn't even listen to the rules. i was literally about to pass out, but when i actually lied down in the bed, i tried for an hour to actually fall asleep and could NOT do it.
> 
> then last night i was watching The Mindy Project (usually have no problems staying awake or focusing on comedies) and I had to quit in the middle of an episode to go to bed, though when I tried to actually fall asleep, couldn't do it!! And even in the bed I felt so tired, i dont understand whats happening! Then I woke up all night long (not to pee, just for no reason) and had so much trouble getting back to sleep.
> 
> 
> and NOW im trying to nap because I'm feeling the effects of lack of sleep from last night and I CANT FreaKINg GO TO SLEEP!! ARGHHH am i alone??

I wake up to pee in the middle of the night and then wake up early but am managing to sleep so far. Am getting tired much earlier though


----------



## bubbles82

kaili said:


> my newly developed trauma is i am fatigued and suffering from insomnia at the same time.
> 
> yesterday i had to get up from a board game i was playing with my husband and friends because i was so tired i couldn't even listen to the rules. i was literally about to pass out, but when i actually lied down in the bed, i tried for an hour to actually fall asleep and could NOT do it.
> 
> then last night i was watching The Mindy Project (usually have no problems staying awake or focusing on comedies) and I had to quit in the middle of an episode to go to bed, though when I tried to actually fall asleep, couldn't do it!! And even in the bed I felt so tired, i dont understand whats happening! Then I woke up all night long (not to pee, just for no reason) and had so much trouble getting back to sleep.
> 
> and NOW im trying to nap because I'm feeling the effects of lack of sleep from last night and I CANT FreaKINg GO TO SLEEP!! ARGHHH am i alone??

Thanks for making me feel less mad, but sorry you are experiencing this too! I am so tired all day but the minute I get into bed I cannot sleep, I just lay there feeling worn out but when I do fall asleep I wake up randomly several times through the night, hope this doesn't last too long!


----------



## allforthegirl

kaili said:


> my newly developed trauma is i am fatigued and suffering from insomnia at the same time.
> 
> yesterday i had to get up from a board game i was playing with my husband and friends because i was so tired i couldn't even listen to the rules. i was literally about to pass out, but when i actually lied down in the bed, i tried for an hour to actually fall asleep and could NOT do it.
> 
> then last night i was watching The Mindy Project (usually have no problems staying awake or focusing on comedies) and I had to quit in the middle of an episode to go to bed, though when I tried to actually fall asleep, couldn't do it!! And even in the bed I felt so tired, i dont understand whats happening! Then I woke up all night long (not to pee, just for no reason) and had so much trouble getting back to sleep.
> 
> and NOW im trying to nap because I'm feeling the effects of lack of sleep from last night and I CANT FreaKINg GO TO SLEEP!! ARGHHH am i alone??

Unfortunately this is normal. But you can learn to just work around it. With four children I have had to learn to do it myself. I have been in your shoes many times!! So no you are not alone. Just like the vivid dreams we get your brain is on another level. It is just learning to turn it off and fall asleep. One of the ways that I get myself to sleep is to focus on my breathing and with with each exhale I feel myself sink deeper into the bed. It make take some practice but it will work. This is coming from a person that also has anxiety, so trying to sleep on a normal day can be daunting. But since I have mastered my sleep I can now just roll over and sleep! But I remember clearly the days upon days upon days that I would lie there wide away even though I was dead to the world. Also too if you are going to fall asleep during a movie just fall asleep on the couch. If that is where you are going to get few hours of shut eye don't get up and move around, that will just make things worse. I hope this helps you!! and GL :hugs: and you are not alone :flower:


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Hey ladies! :hi: Can I join?!

Just got my first bfp on the 15th, had first beta on the 16th (hCG 16) and second beta on the 18th (hCG 35). First dr appt scheduled for January 29!

Calculating by O date I am due September 27!

I'm a little concerned about a mc (just had one in Nov) because my numbers are so low. But I'm going back Tuesday for another blood draw to make sure they're still doubling!

Can't wait to chat with you all!


----------



## kaili

allforthegirl said:


> Unfortunately this is normal. But you can learn to just work around it. With four children I have had to learn to do it myself. I have been in your shoes many times!! So no you are not alone. Just like the vivid dreams we get your brain is on another level. It is just learning to turn it off and fall asleep. One of the ways that I get myself to sleep is to focus on my breathing and with with each exhale I feel myself sink deeper into the bed. It make take some practice but it will work. This is coming from a person that also has anxiety, so trying to sleep on a normal day can be daunting. But since I have mastered my sleep I can now just roll over and sleep! But I remember clearly the days upon days upon days that I would lie there wide away even though I was dead to the world. Also too if you are going to fall asleep during a movie just fall asleep on the couch. If that is where you are going to get few hours of shut eye don't get up and move around, that will just make things worse. I hope this helps you!! and GL :hugs: and you are not alone :flower:

Thanks for this, I'm going to give the couch a shot.. the problem with that is if my hubby is near, I always wake up when he moves, maybe I can get him to sleep there with me (doubtful LOL) but anyway thats a good idea, whenever I get tired I always want to be in my bed because it is so very comfortable, but I guess I'll take what I can get because I'm thinking now I'd prefer an uncomfortable nap on the couch over a restless sleepless night in the bed.


----------



## gatorj

I too have battled with this kalli. My sleep pattern is all over the place. I can get to sleep but then I wake up early.. And struggle to fall back asleep or I do and then when the alarm goes off I feel like a zombie. I'm dreading this week of work bc I have a feeling I will have zero energy and lots of demands :/ I always try to stay positive and think that resting is better than nothing?? Sleepy right now...:sleep:


----------



## OperationBbyO

Sleep has become my own personal version of hell. I wake up all night, I fall asleep in the middle of the day but only for a bit, then I lay there wanting to sleep but I can't sleep. I toss and turn and through it all I"m totally exhausted. 

At least I'm not puking!


----------



## Court28

Im not really having sleep problems apart from waking early and having to get up as I cant fall asleep again. The only thing waking me up at night is my cat who has become ridiculously clingy and sleeps on my tummy all night long


----------



## MadamRose

I want to sleep but can't get comfy to sleep it's awful. I'm up until 1 or 2am sometimes :dohh:

HaileysMommy1 :wave: welcome to the group


----------



## alocin22

Oh no listening to you all brings it all back.... From about 6wks with dd I was up at 5.30am every day :( really hope I don't have the same this time around. I used to come home from work, have dinner, start watching the telly and within half hour would be sound asleep. OH just used to wake me when he was ready for bed. Can see it being different this time around with a toddler.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Luckily, sleep has not been a big issue for me. However, I've always fallen asleep so easily - like usually minutes after my head hits the pillow, I'm out! It's interesting because I am an anxious person in other ways, so I feel pretty lucky. I have been having crazy vivid dreams though and I always wake up in the middle of the night to pee...ugh, that's the worst!

As for those not feeling the morning sickness, I'm in the same boat and it does make me nervous. I have a little nausea here and there, especially on an empty stomach, but nothing too severe. Hopefully we are just the lucky few who don't get it!


----------



## Natthewife

Due 23rd september :) x


----------



## AnakeRose

Found an interesting way to get some veggies if you have trouble stomaching them. I have a pretty decent blender and today I cut up a whole mango, 4 strawberries, a banana with a BIG handful of spinach and blended it with some OJ to keep it liquid. Turned out really good and you can't even taste the spinach! It just turns out an interesting green colour, but it's still pretty tasty :D Screw Booster Juice charching $6 for what I did at home for less than $2 :D


----------



## Natthewife

Anyone else getting af like cramps and cervix pain? Can't remember if this is normal lol x


----------



## kassiaethne

Natthewife said:


> Anyone else getting af like cramps and cervix pain? Can't remember if this is normal lol x

Yup thats normal :)


God these vivid dreams need to stop. I woke up hyperventalating and crying just because I was in my dream.


----------



## Kiss08

kassiaethne said:


> God these vivid dreams need to stop. I woke up hyperventalating and crying just because I was in my dream.

Ditto. I had a vivid dream two nights ago in which I miscarried. Woke up and thought it had really happened. Absolutely awful!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> God these vivid dreams need to stop. I woke up hyperventalating and crying just because I was in my dream.
> 
> Ditto. I had a vivid dream two nights ago in which I miscarried. Woke up and thought it had really happened. Absolutely awful!!Click to expand...

I've had a few of those already and woke up bawling. Took me awhile to realize I was dreaming. Even my husband was freaked out.


----------



## kassiaethne

Kiss08 said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> God these vivid dreams need to stop. I woke up hyperventalating and crying just because I was in my dream.
> 
> Ditto. I had a vivid dream two nights ago in which I miscarried. Woke up and thought it had really happened. Absolutely awful!!Click to expand...

If these vivid dreams insist on happening the least they could do is be good dreams, preferably with lots of every candy and cake i am trying not to eat


----------



## Kiss08

kassiaethne said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> God these vivid dreams need to stop. I woke up hyperventalating and crying just because I was in my dream.
> 
> Ditto. I had a vivid dream two nights ago in which I miscarried. Woke up and thought it had really happened. Absolutely awful!!Click to expand...
> 
> If these vivid dreams insist on happening the least they could do is be good dreams, preferably with lots of every candy and cake i am trying not to eatClick to expand...

Hahaha. That would be amazing!


----------



## kassiaethne

Kiss08 said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> God these vivid dreams need to stop. I woke up hyperventalating and crying just because I was in my dream.
> 
> Ditto. I had a vivid dream two nights ago in which I miscarried. Woke up and thought it had really happened. Absolutely awful!!Click to expand...
> 
> If these vivid dreams insist on happening the least they could do is be good dreams, preferably with lots of every candy and cake i am trying not to eatClick to expand...
> 
> Hahaha. That would be amazing!Click to expand...

I know right, the only thing ive given into is egos in the morning


----------



## AnakeRose

kassiaethne said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> God these vivid dreams need to stop. I woke up hyperventalating and crying just because I was in my dream.
> 
> Ditto. I had a vivid dream two nights ago in which I miscarried. Woke up and thought it had really happened. Absolutely awful!!Click to expand...
> 
> If these vivid dreams insist on happening the least they could do is be good dreams, preferably with lots of every candy and cake i am trying not to eatClick to expand...
> 
> Hahaha. That would be amazing!Click to expand...
> 
> I know right, the only thing ive given into is egos in the morningClick to expand...

oh geez now I want Ego's! lol


----------



## kassiaethne

AnakeRose said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> God these vivid dreams need to stop. I woke up hyperventalating and crying just because I was in my dream.
> 
> Ditto. I had a vivid dream two nights ago in which I miscarried. Woke up and thought it had really happened. Absolutely awful!!Click to expand...
> 
> If these vivid dreams insist on happening the least they could do is be good dreams, preferably with lots of every candy and cake i am trying not to eatClick to expand...
> 
> Hahaha. That would be amazing!Click to expand...
> 
> I know right, the only thing ive given into is egos in the morningClick to expand...
> 
> oh geez now I want Ego's! lolClick to expand...

Lol you totally shouls it's a magically delicious bite every time I eat one. And I also like to ahout "lego my ego" at my dog when he tries to jump up for a piece...i know I'm mental


----------



## kaili

kassiaethne said:


> Lol you totally shouls it's a magically delicious bite every time I eat one. And I also like to ahout "lego my ego" at my dog when he tries to jump up for a piece...i know I'm mental

ive been eating the blueberry egos every morning. maybe thats why i havent been getting sick, my carb intake is massive


----------



## kassiaethne

kaili said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> Lol you totally shouls it's a magically delicious bite every time I eat one. And I also like to ahout "lego my ego" at my dog when he tries to jump up for a piece...i know I'm mental
> 
> ive been eating the blueberry egos every morning. maybe thats why i havent been getting sick, my carb intake is massiveClick to expand...

yum


----------



## AnakeRose

kassiaethne said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> Lol you totally shouls it's a magically delicious bite every time I eat one. And I also like to ahout "lego my ego" at my dog when he tries to jump up for a piece...i know I'm mental
> 
> ive been eating the blueberry egos every morning. maybe thats why i havent been getting sick, my carb intake is massiveClick to expand...
> 
> yumClick to expand...

I'm going to grab a box tomorrow and try it.


----------



## Ivory Doll

My dreams have been crazy too!! I keep waking up during my sleep so I'm having like 5 weird dreams a night!! I also have been crying on and off since I found out I was pregnant on Thursday!! I'm an emotional wreck!! My OH is cautiously creeping around me giving me weird looks lol!! Today I was crying when I was hoovering!! Now I hate cleaning but not that much!!


----------



## Loukachu

Ivory Doll said:


> My dreams have been crazy too!! I keep waking up during my sleep so I'm having like 5 weird dreams a night!! I also have been crying on and off since I found out I was pregnant on Thursday!! I'm an emotional wreck!! My OH is cautiously creeping around me giving me weird looks lol!! Today I was crying when I was hoovering!! Now I hate cleaning but not that much!!

I cried when I was chatting to the head last week (I am a senior teacher in a school) he didn't know what to do, pushed tissues towards me and told me to take a deep breath!


----------



## kassiaethne

AnakeRose said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaili said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> Lol you totally shouls it's a magically delicious bite every time I eat one. And I also like to ahout "lego my ego" at my dog when he tries to jump up for a piece...i know I'm mental
> 
> ive been eating the blueberry egos every morning. maybe thats why i havent been getting sick, my carb intake is massiveClick to expand...
> 
> yumClick to expand...
> 
> I'm going to grab a box tomorrow and try it.Click to expand...

woot I'm converting everyone to the ego way LOL


----------



## Kiss08

I thought this was a coincidence at first but after the third time it happened, I decided it must be related! I get stomach cramps after eating popcorn. I'm not sure if it is gas, indigestion, or something else. They go away after 30-40 minutes but it is painful in the meantime. Any thoughts as to why popcorn would give me cramps??


----------



## BrandysBabies

I wish you all a happy an healthy 9 mths. We have had a loss. Hopeful for next month.


----------



## allforthegirl

BrandysBabies said:


> I wish you all a happy an healthy 9 mths. We have had a loss. Hopeful for next month.

:hugs:


----------



## nico82

For those asking if period type cramps are normal in pregnancy they are 100% normal and I had them quite bad on and off during weeks 5-6. Now at 7-8 weeks mostly plagued by bad morning sickness vomiting and nausea :wacko:

FIRST SCAN tomorrow, so excited will be almost eight weeks hopefully its all OK in there :blush:


----------



## Pink Petals

Kiss08 said:


> I thought this was a coincidence at first but after the third time it happened, I decided it must be related! I get stomach cramps after eating popcorn. I'm not sure if it is gas, indigestion, or something else. They go away after 30-40 minutes but it is painful in the meantime. Any thoughts as to why popcorn would give me cramps??

If you ate lots, it could have been from all the fiber. That has happened to me even when I am not PG!


----------



## kassiaethne

nico82 said:


> For those asking if period type cramps are normal in pregnancy they are 100% normal and I had them quite bad on and off during weeks 5-6. Now at 7-8 weeks mostly plagued by bad morning sickness vomiting and nausea :wacko:
> 
> FIRST SCAN tomorrow, so excited will be almost eight weeks hopefully its all OK in there :blush:

ooo good luck! and yeah the whole cramps thing drives me crazy, till they go away, then I go and hope I get another one to be sure I'm still preggers


----------



## gatorj

nico82 said:


> For those asking if period type cramps are normal in pregnancy they are 100% normal and I had them quite bad on and off during weeks 5-6. Now at 7-8 weeks mostly plagued by bad morning sickness vomiting and nausea :wacko:
> 
> FIRST SCAN tomorrow, so excited will be almost eight weeks hopefully its all OK in there :blush:

Hope it goes well! Sending good vibes!!!!!:flower:


----------



## Renaendel

Kiss08 said:


> I thought this was a coincidence at first but after the third time it happened, I decided it must be related! I get stomach cramps after eating popcorn. I'm not sure if it is gas, indigestion, or something else. They go away after 30-40 minutes but it is painful in the meantime. Any thoughts as to why popcorn would give me cramps??

Popcorn is loaded with a specific type of fiber called insoluble fiber. This type has been coined "natures broom". It's main function is to push food through and it helps to maintain the health of your colon. 

Now that your intestines have slowed down to give more nutrients to the baby, foods high in insoluble fiber will generate more gas than before. It is critical though to keep eating them as they will help your constipation as the pregnancy progresses.


----------



## kassiaethne

why can't it be September already?


----------



## Southafrica

Hi ladies!

Sorry for the recent losses and hugs to those battling fatigue, MS and emotional distress as I am! Haha. Question, how is everyone continuing along with their workout routine? I'm determined to keep it up but as my first appt/scan isn't until the 29th I thought I'd check in with you all and see what you're up to or have been told by doc!! I'm finding its by FAR the best way to fend off fatigue and curb my insanely high appetite!! Thanks ladies!! Xx


----------



## Pink Petals

Southafrica said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Sorry for the recent losses and hugs to those battling fatigue, MS and emotional distress as I am! Haha. Question, how is everyone continuing along with their workout routine? I'm determined to keep it up but as my first appt/scan isn't until the 29th I thought I'd check in with you all and see what you're up to or have been told by doc!! I'm finding its by FAR the best way to fend off fatigue and curb my insanely high appetite!! Thanks ladies!! Xx

I was working out 6 days a week before I got PG. I was doing 3 days strength and 3 days 5K runs.

While my doctor said I could keep it up safely, I decided to lighten up my workout routine, because of the fatigue and MS. And even though I was told it was safe, I was still scared that working out too hard might cause a problem. I strength train, but less intensely and I traded in my 5K runs for jog/walks. 

OH and for anyone else running or jogging.... Throw a super strong sports bra on under your tank. It does wonders for the BB pain! :thumbup:


----------



## tekkitten

Southafrica said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Sorry for the recent losses and hugs to those battling fatigue, MS and emotional distress as I am! Haha. Question, how is everyone continuing along with their workout routine? I'm determined to keep it up but as my first appt/scan isn't until the 29th I thought I'd check in with you all and see what you're up to or have been told by doc!! I'm finding its by FAR the best way to fend off fatigue and curb my insanely high appetite!! Thanks ladies!! Xx

The only exercise I did before falling pregnant was curling, and my doctor said it was ok to continue :) She said anything I was doing before is fine, just don't start anything new. Unless its specifically for preggos, like prenatal yoga :)


----------



## AnakeRose

kassiaethne said:


> why can't it be September already?

Oh bite your tounge!!


----------



## kaili

kassiaethne said:


> LOL I think theres a club for this. I know I am in it.


----------



## Southafrica

Pink Petals said:


> Southafrica said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Sorry for the recent losses and hugs to those battling fatigue, MS and emotional distress as I am! Haha. Question, how is everyone continuing along with their workout routine? I'm determined to keep it up but as my first appt/scan isn't until the 29th I thought I'd check in with you all and see what you're up to or have been told by doc!! I'm finding its by FAR the best way to fend off fatigue and curb my insanely high appetite!! Thanks ladies!! Xx
> 
> I was working out 6 days a week before I got PG. I was doing 3 days strength and 3 days 5K runs.
> 
> While my doctor said I could keep it up safely, I decided to lighten up my workout routine, because of the fatigue and MS. And even though I was told it was safe, I was still scared that working out too hard might cause a problem. I strength train, but less intensely and I traded in my 5K runs for jog/walks.
> 
> OH and for anyone else running or jogging.... Throw a super strong sports bra on under your tank. It does wonders for the BB pain! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ok perfect thanks! I've been working out 6 days a week, 3-5 times with a trainer doing weights and 4-5 times a week 30-45 min if light to moderate cardio. I was doing the same before I was preggers but I've lightened the load now with easier cardio and 20-30% less weight. I refuse to balloon up more than I have to, you CAN be sexy whilst pregnant, I've seen it!! Haha. My boob pain is unreal, even with a sports bra I'm struggling, any recommendations on a brand or a sportswear specifically designed for pregnant ladies?? Thanks! Xx


----------



## Pink Petals

Southafrica said:


> Pink Petals said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southafrica said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Sorry for the recent losses and hugs to those battling fatigue, MS and emotional distress as I am! Haha. Question, how is everyone continuing along with their workout routine? I'm determined to keep it up but as my first appt/scan isn't until the 29th I thought I'd check in with you all and see what you're up to or have been told by doc!! I'm finding its by FAR the best way to fend off fatigue and curb my insanely high appetite!! Thanks ladies!! Xx
> 
> I was working out 6 days a week before I got PG. I was doing 3 days strength and 3 days 5K runs.
> 
> While my doctor said I could keep it up safely, I decided to lighten up my workout routine, because of the fatigue and MS. And even though I was told it was safe, I was still scared that working out too hard might cause a problem. I strength train, but less intensely and I traded in my 5K runs for jog/walks.
> 
> OH and for anyone else running or jogging.... Throw a super strong sports bra on under your tank. It does wonders for the BB pain! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok perfect thanks! I've been working out 6 days a week, 3-5 times with a trainer doing weights and 4-5 times a week 30-45 min if light to moderate cardio. I was doing the same before I was preggers but I've lightened the load now with easier cardio and 20-30% less weight. I refuse to balloon up more than I have to, you CAN be sexy whilst pregnant, I've seen it!! Haha. My boob pain is unreal, even with a sports bra I'm struggling, any recommendations on a brand or a sportswear specifically designed for pregnant ladies?? Thanks! XxClick to expand...

Shock Absorber brand. Does wonders. Just buy the highest support level. I think there are 4 levels of support if I remember correctly.


----------



## Southafrica

Pink Petals said:


> Southafrica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Petals said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southafrica said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Sorry for the recent losses and hugs to those battling fatigue, MS and emotional distress as I am! Haha. Question, how is everyone continuing along with their workout routine? I'm determined to keep it up but as my first appt/scan isn't until the 29th I thought I'd check in with you all and see what you're up to or have been told by doc!! I'm finding its by FAR the best way to fend off fatigue and curb my insanely high appetite!! Thanks ladies!! Xx
> 
> I was working out 6 days a week before I got PG. I was doing 3 days strength and 3 days 5K runs.
> 
> While my doctor said I could keep it up safely, I decided to lighten up my workout routine, because of the fatigue and MS. And even though I was told it was safe, I was still scared that working out too hard might cause a problem. I strength train, but less intensely and I traded in my 5K runs for jog/walks.
> 
> OH and for anyone else running or jogging.... Throw a super strong sports bra on under your tank. It does wonders for the BB pain! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok perfect thanks! I've been working out 6 days a week, 3-5 times with a trainer doing weights and 4-5 times a week 30-45 min if light to moderate cardio. I was doing the same before I was preggers but I've lightened the load now with easier cardio and 20-30% less weight. I refuse to balloon up more than I have to, you CAN be sexy whilst pregnant, I've seen it!! Haha. My boob pain is unreal, even with a sports bra I'm struggling, any recommendations on a brand or a sportswear specifically designed for pregnant ladies?? Thanks! XxClick to expand...
> 
> Shock Absorber brand. Does wonders. Just buy the highest support level. I think there are 4 levels of support if I remember correctly.Click to expand...

Brilliant thanks!!!


----------



## JLMC

Good morning ladies!! Is shop brought coleslaw and ready made sandwiches with mayo in okay for us?! There is a lot of confusing conflicting information regarding this! Any thoughts from you all? Xxx


----------



## Loukachu

JLMC said:


> Good morning ladies!! Is shop brought coleslaw and ready made sandwiches with mayo in okay for us?! There is a lot of confusing conflicting information regarding this! Any thoughts from you all? Xxx

Ooh I don't know, there seems to be so much information out there I get confused!


----------



## alocin22

JLMC said:


> Good morning ladies!! Is shop brought coleslaw and ready made sandwiches with mayo in okay for us?! There is a lot of confusing conflicting information regarding this! Any thoughts from you all? Xxx

If I remember rightly ready made sandwiches and shop bought coleslaw are all ok. You have to be careful in some sandwich shops as they may make their own mayo so you just need to ask before hand. But must admit I never came across one that made it fresh, but always thought better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## JLMC

I know I'm the same! Some people say its okay cause it's shop brought, it's just homemade mayo to avoid.. My midwife appointment isn't until next week so I don't know who to ask yet? I had a shop brought chicken salad sandwich & it had mayo in it... I work really long hours & was so hungry - I hope it's okay!! Xxx


----------



## alocin22

You should be fine with shop brought :)


----------



## plutosblue

I think all most shop bought are fine, I ate shop bought will my daughter and didn't even think about it! :blush: 

Interestingly last time I was told prawns are fine as long as their hot, this time I've been told to totally avoid them :wacko:


----------



## babydevil1989

I would say shop bought is fine but this is coming from someone who eats dippy eggs and raw cake mix :blush:

Had a crappy few days with this awful cold/migraine/cough and DS has been ill so im shattered!!

I have my re scan next thurs and im crapping myself! Its to make sure there is a hb and i keep having dreams that it wont!! Arghhhhh!


----------



## Scholesy

Not great news at our second scan but not disastrous either. They could just about pick up the flicker of a heartbeat but it hasn't grown as much as it should in a week and is still measuring small for 7 weeks. My heart was absolutely pounding so I'm worried that's what they were picking up and mistaking for a foetal heartbeat - is that possible? Got to go back for another scan next Monday; "guarded optimism" was the term the consultant used :nope:

The heartbeat is something positive I guess, but slow growth usually means not viable :cry: He didn't give me the measurements this time, just said it was small. Didn't even get a picture, they didn't offer one and I didn't stop to ask, just wanted to get out of there before I cried... Just gonna prepare for the worst now and hope for good news on Monday.


----------



## babydevil1989

:( hope all goes well on monday. Xx


----------



## CazM 2011

Hi, I popped in before but think I got missed, due date September 10th. Another week till me midwife appointment, and had an awful weekend taking LO up hospital twice because of a temperature, worried I could catch something and worried about fallin in the snow.
I have been told that asking as its processed mayo all is good which coleslaw and premise sandwiches are fine, be careful of home made things!! Xxxx


----------



## kaili

CazM 2011 said:


> Hi, I popped in before but think I got missed, due date September 10th. Another week till me midwife appointment, and had an awful weekend taking LO up hospital twice because of a temperature, worried I could catch something and worried about fallin in the snow.
> I have been told that asking as its processed mayo all is good which coleslaw and premise sandwiches are fine, be careful of home made things!! Xxxx

hey caz, you didn't get missed, I even welcomed you and told ya to disregard the talk about freaky sex dreams and SBD farts!


----------



## kaili

not sure if what i am feeling is nausea or not. i cannot distinguish between nausea, severe starvation, and needing to burp. haven't thrown up and don't feel BAD just definitely don't feel "right"

and yep, just flossed my teeth for the first time in a couple weeks (i know, this is bad)... and man, never want to floss again. my mouth is so sore now


----------



## lynnikins

hope all who are getting nausea and sickness feel better soon, my nausea is controlable


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well something funky hit me this morning. Ill be headed home to nap. Kaili I'm sort of doing all three at once too. I am burping and sort of regurgitating into my mouth (sorry TMI) and I can't eat and I feel so nauseated. 

Just yesterday I wished for more MS. Lol


----------



## allforthegirl

Scholesy said:


> Not great news at our second scan but not disastrous either. They could just about pick up the flicker of a heartbeat but it hasn't grown as much as it should in a week and is still measuring small for 7 weeks. My heart was absolutely pounding so I'm worried that's what they were picking up and mistaking for a foetal heartbeat - is that possible? Got to go back for another scan next Monday; "guarded optimism" was the term the consultant used :nope:
> 
> The heartbeat is something positive I guess, but slow growth usually means not viable :cry: He didn't give me the measurements this time, just said it was small. Didn't even get a picture, they didn't offer one and I didn't stop to ask, just wanted to get out of there before I cried... Just gonna prepare for the worst now and hope for good news on Monday.

I hope all is well on monday! FX for you!:hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Natthewife :wave: welcome to the group 

Had really vivid and horrible dreams later on with DD hope i don't get them this time 

Ladies what are Ego's? I'm guessing they are American because i have no idea 

BrandysBabies :hugs: sorry for your loss x 

nico82 hope scan goes well let us know 

JLMC Shop brought is fine, i am loving tuna pasta with mayo atm :D 

Scholesy big :hugs: don't give up hope, remember that sometimes scan equipment can be out on measurements so it may not be all bad, especially if there is a heartbeat. None of my 3 scans matched up date wise, one put me at 5-6 weeks then a week and a half later i was told i was still 6 weeks, so sometimes it happens. Hope all is well next week x

CazM 2011 sorry hunni i must have missed you :dohh: your on there now :flower:


----------



## robynsnest

Hi! Congrats to everyone on their pregnancies. I'd like to join the September group. I'm due September 18. I'm 5 weeks and 5 days today. I see the doctor for our first ultrasound February 11. That will put me at 8 weeks and 5 days. 

I wish it was sooner!


----------



## MadamRose

robynsnest :wave: welcome to the group. Not long to wait until the 11th i'm sure it will fly. 8 weeks 5 days should be a really good time to have a scan and see more that just a complete blob like you do at 6 weeks


----------



## kaili

mummytochloe said:


> robynsnest :wave: welcome to the group. Not long to wait until the 11th i'm sure it will fly. 8 weeks 5 days should be a really good time to have a scan and see more that just a complete blob like you do at 6 weeks

i will be 6+5 at my first appt this coming friday, should i press to have an u/s?


----------



## babydevil1989

Just booked my booking in appt with mw on 6th feb!

Having to take DS with me so hopefully he behaves lol! 

I will no longer be worried when i dont have much MS as i feel completely crap!

I feel sick if i dont eat, feel better while eating and then absolutely nauseous after eating! Im a carer and working tomorrow dont know how im going to cope with 'smells'! Lol x


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> robynsnest :wave: welcome to the group. Not long to wait until the 11th i'm sure it will fly. 8 weeks 5 days should be a really good time to have a scan and see more that just a complete blob like you do at 6 weeks
> 
> i will be 6+5 at my first appt this coming friday, should i press to have an u/s?Click to expand...

My first appt is Wednesday. I'll be 6+5 and I'm getting an u/s. I'm just impatient!


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> i will be 6+5 at my first appt this coming friday, should i press to have an u/s?
> 
> My first appt is Wednesday. I'll be 6+5 and I'm getting an u/s. I'm just impatient!Click to expand...

ME TOO!!!! though im looking at it from the reverse side, rather than dwelling on how incredibly slowly time is passing and how many eons it seems between now and friday, i'm focusing on the fact that 21 days have already passed since I got my BFP, and I survived this 3 weeks of waiting, a few days is practically nothing..

im telling myself this, but its not REALLY working HAHA

in other positive news, i haven't had to deal with a period in 46 days and its really quite amazing =D


----------



## MadamRose

kaili i attached my picture for you to see what you would see. The tiny grey blob in in the middle of black is baby and we saw heartbeat. So it's up to you. It's also often a vaginal ultrasound this early, depending on how good the equipment is.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0416.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AnakeRose

MTC I think they mean Eggo waffles. They're store bought premade waffles you just throw into the toaster.

Yay! 8 weeks today!!


----------



## MadamRose

AnakeRose said:


> MTC I think they mean Eggo waffles. They're store bought premade waffles you just throw into the toaster.
> 
> Yay! 8 weeks today!!

I want one :brat:


----------



## Phantom710

So do we have a facebook group? I've been in one for both of my pregnancies (made the last one) and it's really nice :) We had it private, because a lot of the girls weren't "out" yet to the world. 

Just curious?


----------



## Gwenylovey

BrandysBabies said:


> I wish you all a happy an healthy 9 mths. We have had a loss. Hopeful for next month.

So sorry for your loss Brandy :hugs:



kaili said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> LOL I think theres a club for this. I know I am in it.
> 
> Me too!! I'm crazy with symptoms - want 'em when I don't have "em and hate 'em when I do:wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Scholesy said:
> 
> 
> Not great news at our second scan but not disastrous either. They could just about pick up the flicker of a heartbeat but it hasn't grown as much as it should in a week and is still measuring small for 7 weeks. My heart was absolutely pounding so I'm worried that's what they were picking up and mistaking for a foetal heartbeat - is that possible? Got to go back for another scan next Monday; "guarded optimism" was the term the consultant used :nope:
> 
> The heartbeat is something positive I guess, but slow growth usually means not viable :cry: He didn't give me the measurements this time, just said it was small. Didn't even get a picture, they didn't offer one and I didn't stop to ask, just wanted to get out of there before I cried... Just gonna prepare for the worst now and hope for good news on Monday.Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds confusing! Hoping you get some positive and reassuring news on Monday!
> 
> 
> As for you ladies talking about Eggo's....oh man, I think I need one of those right now! I grew up eating them and haven't thought about them in years!Click to expand...


----------



## MadamRose

I never though of it but i started one. How can i add people who are not on my Facebook friends?


----------



## wang

AnakeRose said:


> MTC I think they mean Eggo waffles. They're store bought premade waffles you just throw into the toaster.
> 
> Yay! 8 weeks today!!

omg, waffles. want

anybody else fancy different food from minute to minute it seems? the edge between want and ugh it makes me feel is sick is very close though. :wacko:


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so I am starting to lose it. I almost forgot that I have my prenatal physical today!! I am so glad that my dad is home today cause I am sure my 3yr old would not want to watch me have a papp.


----------



## Phantom710

mummytochloe said:


> I never though of it but i started one. How can i add people who are not on my Facebook friends?

When I did the one for the last pregnancy, I had to add everyone as friends to add them to the group, but after they were in the group, you could unfriend. :thumbup:


----------



## MadamRose

Well i have started on so if anyone wnats me to add them on Facebook so i can add them let me know :D


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Phantom710 said:


> So do we have a facebook group? I've been in one for both of my pregnancies (made the last one) and it's really nice :) We had it private, because a lot of the girls weren't "out" yet to the world.
> 
> Just curious?

Great idea! And it would be completely private? I'm not announcing til 12 weeks I think :)


----------



## MadamRose

HaileysMommy1 i have done one it is compleltly private. It doesn't show up on anyone's walls unless you are friends with them *and* they are in the group. So for normal friends they see nothing


----------



## HaileysMommy1

mummytochloe said:


> HaileysMommy1 i have done one it is compleltly private. It doesn't show up on anyone's walls unless you are friends with them *and* they are in the group. So for normal friends they see nothing

Great! How do I find it? :)


----------



## MadamRose

i will pm you my email to find me on facebook and i have too add you because it's private that's the good thing only certain people can add people too, so we know who is there


----------



## Phantom710

You will need to add her as a friend, and then she can invite to group :)


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaili said:
> 
> 
> i will be 6+5 at my first appt this coming friday, should i press to have an u/s?
> 
> My first appt is Wednesday. I'll be 6+5 and I'm getting an u/s. I'm just impatient!Click to expand...
> 
> ME TOO!!!! though im looking at it from the reverse side, rather than dwelling on how incredibly slowly time is passing and how many eons it seems between now and friday, i'm focusing on the fact that 21 days have already passed since I got my BFP, and I survived this 3 weeks of waiting, a few days is practically nothing..
> 
> im telling myself this, but its not REALLY working HAHA
> 
> in other positive news, i haven't had to deal with a period in 46 days and its really quite amazing =DClick to expand...

I found a website that shows what you can see week to week during the first trimester on an ultrasound. https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html


----------



## Phantom710

ooo very handy link :)


----------



## robynsnest

mummytochloe said:


> robynsnest :wave: welcome to the group. Not long to wait until the 11th i'm sure it will fly. 8 weeks 5 days should be a really good time to have a scan and see more that just a complete blob like you do at 6 weeks

That's what the doctor said, and I do hope it flies by but I find myself getting impatient. lol.


----------



## under25ttc

My 7 week ultra sound is in 8 days. I'm getting so anxious. Most of my symptoms have subsided! Making me nervous. I wish it would hurry up and get here already!


----------



## MadamRose

under25ttc don't worry about reduced symptoms it's common for them to slow down as you get further into the first tri, hope all is well at scan :D


----------



## HaileysMommy1

under25ttc said:


> My 7 week ultra sound is in 8 days. I'm getting so anxious. Most of my symptoms have subsided! Making me nervous. I wish it would hurry up and get here already!

Mine is in 8 days as well! :happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

add me too, www.facebook.com/lynnikins


----------



## lynnikins

ive got facebook groups for my older 2 kids but not the youngest one


----------



## kassiaethne

I just woke up, god I am such a lazy this pregnancy I slept till 12:30pm. My last one i was awake at 8 am every day. Good sign?


----------



## MadamRose

lynnikins i added you as a friend so i can add you to the group

kassiaethne if you need sleep you need sleep, listen to your body. apparently that is also the reason we get cravings. we crave the food group our body needs


----------



## plutosblue

All throughout my pregnancy with my daughter I craved a big fat rare steak, turned out my iron was low! 

Tonight I'm craving ribs and sandwiches :rofl: Not so sure what that means!


----------



## kassiaethne

Yeah thats what I told my husband this weekend cuz if I sleep to late he comes in to wake me up. And i was all hey this time, if I need to do whatever I'm doing it,not listening to anyone but my body this time.


----------



## MrsLQ

Cherie Jennifer Narlea Lewis-Quinn (if you research that on FB) you will fid me : )

My tiredness has been at 11 today, shattered all day. I have liteu been in bed or lay on the sofa... Shocking!! My hubby and kids have been off because of the weather. Think they will all be back in tomorrow though. I should be back at college. I am so behind it is ridiculous!!


----------



## MadamRose

MRSLQ that was an easy one to find on FB :D

and i was craving custard and peanut butter yesterday (not together) but still don't know what either of them say


----------



## bubbles82

I've been craving peanut butter all week so I finally bought a jar yesterday so I could have some on toast this morning, after all that excitement it was actually disappointing when I had it! :(


----------



## kaili

my male co-worker asked me today if i'm pregnant... apparently i had a giant bump after eating lunch and didn't realize i was doing the "nurturing mother" walk with my hand on my belly... i said no and played it off like i was upset that he thought i was fat HAHA


----------



## AnakeRose

kassiaethne said:


> I just woke up, god I am such a lazy this pregnancy I slept till 12:30pm. My last one i was awake at 8 am every day. Good sign?

I went back to bed after my husband left for work and slept till nearly 11:30am.


----------



## AnakeRose

For those who have been pregnant before, what does round ligament pain feel like? I have this dull ache on my lower right side and it's kinda bothering me. It's in that same general area as appendix so I really hope that's not it!


----------



## JLMC

MTC can you add me please? Thanks xxx


----------



## MadamRose

JLMC hoping i added that right person


----------



## Zebra2023

BrandysBabies I am sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

Scholesy I hope your scan goes well, keep us updated :flower:

Good luck to everyone else who has scans coming up, hope all goes well :flower:

Hope all you ladies are well? I am loving the snow, nice being snowed in :haha: I didn't sleep well last night, felt sick all night. I managed to drift off at 10am, didn't wake up till 3pm :blush: such a lazy pregnant lady I am :haha:


----------



## Southafrica

mummytochloe said:


> i will pm you my email to find me on facebook and i have too add you because it's private that's the good thing only certain people can add people too, so we know who is there

Great! Can you add me as well? :) or email me you name/email on fb so I can add?


----------



## kaili

im just wondering if anybody knows, my "cramps" (if thats what they are) are primarily one sided (a few inches below my belly button, but a little bit to the right (maybe like an inch, an inch and a half right of center... is this normal? got myself all paranoid now


----------



## AnakeRose

kaili said:


> im just wondering if anybody knows, my "cramps" (if thats what they are) are primarily one sided (a few inches below my belly button, but a little bit to the right (maybe like an inch, an inch and a half right of center... is this normal? got myself all paranoid now

I'm having exactly the same cramps. They come and go so I'm thinking they're just ligament pain, but it makes me wonder what else it could be.


----------



## Zebra2023

Kaili - I had one sided cramps to start with, all normal here :thumbup:


----------



## Renaendel

My pulling cramps have been mostly on my left side but there are certainly some on my right as well.


----------



## AnakeRose

the next 18 days are going to take FOREVER! I get my first scan on Feb 8. Can't wait to see my little one.


----------



## kaili

AnakeRose said:


> the next 18 days are going to take FOREVER! I get my first scan on Feb 8. Can't wait to see my little one.

congrats aneka on 8 weeks, seems like im SO FAR FROM THERE lol


----------



## kassiaethne

I haven't been feeling anything today, cept not hungry, so I caved and peed on a stick to be SURE its still there and I didn't imagine it, the line came out as dark as the test line lol couldn't even tell em apart


----------



## OperationBbyO

When I had my scan they told me my right ovary was the one who shot out an egg and that I would have some pains or cramps on that one side and it was normal.


----------



## kaili

kassiaethne said:


> I haven't been feeling anything today, cept not hungry, so I caved and peed on a stick to be SURE its still there and I didn't imagine it, the line came out as dark as the test line lol couldn't even tell em apart

all i have left is the ICs, and those lines are actually more faint than the control now (but i think its because i can only build up 1 hour worth of pee before i can't hold it in anymore).... but when i still had the FRERs and the CBs they were 100x darker than the controls so im not too worried with the IC lightness as long as the line is there!


----------



## kassiaethne

kaili said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been feeling anything today, cept not hungry, so I caved and peed on a stick to be SURE its still there and I didn't imagine it, the line came out as dark as the test line lol couldn't even tell em apart
> 
> all i have left is the ICs, and those lines are actually more faint than the control now (but i think its because i can only build up 1 hour worth of pee before i can't hold it in anymore).... but when i still had the FRERs and the CBs they were 100x darker than the controls so im not too worried with the IC lightness as long as the line is there!Click to expand...

yeah I am going to get blood work done this week to be sure the numbers are doubling


----------



## nico82

Meet my little buggaboo :baby:
Measuring exactly on scale with a heartbeat of 146bpm, it was amazing she said everything was perfect. I was amazed at how much I could actually see on the ultrasound :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Bubba.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## kaili

nico82 said:


> Meet my little buggaboo :baby:
> Measuring exactly on scale with a heartbeat of 146bpm, it was amazing she said everything was perfect. I was amazed at how much I could actually see on the ultrasound :happydance:

congrats nico! so exciting!


----------



## Pink Petals

I feel like my tummy is really poking out already! Am I gaining too much weight or is it normal?


----------



## AnakeRose

nico82 said:


> Meet my little buggaboo :baby:
> Measuring exactly on scale with a heartbeat of 146bpm, it was amazing she said everything was perfect. I was amazed at how much I could actually see on the ultrasound :happydance:

Very cool :)

Is anyone else having difficulty getting enough water? I just don't want to drink it because it makes my stomach hurt :( Adding flavour doesn't seem to help.


----------



## lindseypao

I posted this over in 1st trimester but didn't get too much of a response:
So, basically I convinced myself that I was having an ectopic pregnancy bc I had some searing pain on my right side and went to the ER. I told them about the pain and that I was 5 weeks 6 days. They did urine, beta, and both stomach and vaginal ultrasound( pic attached). I may or may not have mentioned the brown spotting I had 2 weeks ago when I wiped after a bm.(sorry tmi) my beta is 17,995 and I'm measuring at 6 weeks 2 days (?) but when they discharged me they diagnosed me with a "threatened miscarriage". I have no idea what to think about that. I'm trying not to worry but I've already had a mc and besides the one time I wiped and there was light brown tinged cm I've had no bleeding. Anyone go on to full term with the same diagnosis? My sister said they have to give you this information if there has been any bleeding, I guess for liability reasons.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Kiss08

lindseypao said:


> I posted this over in 1st trimester but didn't get too much of a response:
> So, basically I convinced myself that I was having an ectopic pregnancy bc I had some searing pain on my right side and went to the ER. I told them about the pain and that I was 5 weeks 6 days. They did urine, beta, and both stomach and vaginal ultrasound( pic attached). I may or may not have mentioned the brown spotting I had 2 weeks ago when I wiped after a bm.(sorry tmi) my beta is 17,995 and I'm measuring at 6 weeks 2 days (?) but when they discharged me they diagnosed me with a "threatened miscarriage". I have no idea what to think about that. I'm trying not to worry but I've already had a mc and besides the one time I wiped and there was light brown tinged cm I've had no bleeding. Anyone go on to full term with the same diagnosis? My sister said they have to give you this information if there has been any bleeding, I guess for liability reasons.


Hey there. Glad everything is okay but that sounds nerve-wracking. My guess is that the ER needed a diagnosis (for insurance purposes or some other techinicality) in order to treat you. Any bleeding/cramping in pregnancy can be called a "threatened miscarriage" but most do not end in miscarriage. Your bean is measuring ahead which seems to suggest he/she is growing well. Sounds like good news to me! Glad you got to see your bean!!


----------



## nico82

AnakeRose said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> Meet my little buggaboo :baby:
> Measuring exactly on scale with a heartbeat of 146bpm, it was amazing she said everything was perfect. I was amazed at how much I could actually see on the ultrasound :happydance:
> 
> Very cool :)
> 
> Is anyone else having difficulty getting enough water? I just don't want to drink it because it makes my stomach hurt :( Adding flavour doesn't seem to help.Click to expand...

Try drinking vitamin water, do you have that there? Its flavored a little more too and can get ones with zero sugar. Interesting enough think I was in the same boat, as I was nausea all the time with vomiting and as soon as I introduced flavored/vitamin water to my diet my nausea completely went away. It was a miracle really :happydance:


----------



## Gwenylovey

nico82 said:


> Meet my little buggaboo :baby:
> Measuring exactly on scale with a heartbeat of 146bpm, it was amazing she said everything was perfect. I was amazed at how much I could actually see on the ultrasound :happydance:

So exciting, congrats on a beautiful little baby!



lindseypao said:


> I posted this over in 1st trimester but didn't get too much of a response:
> So, basically I convinced myself that I was having an ectopic pregnancy bc I had some searing pain on my right side and went to the ER. I told them about the pain and that I was 5 weeks 6 days. They did urine, beta, and both stomach and vaginal ultrasound( pic attached). I may or may not have mentioned the brown spotting I had 2 weeks ago when I wiped after a bm.(sorry tmi) my beta is 17,995 and I'm measuring at 6 weeks 2 days (?) but when they discharged me they diagnosed me with a "threatened miscarriage". I have no idea what to think about that. I'm trying not to worry but I've already had a mc and besides the one time I wiped and there was light brown tinged cm I've had no bleeding. Anyone go on to full term with the same diagnosis? My sister said they have to give you this information if there has been any bleeding, I guess for liability reasons.

I agree with all Kiss said. Anytime there is bleeding it is diagnosed as a threatened miscarriage. Scary name for something that can be so benign! All looks great though :)

AFM ladies I have a scan tomorrow and am so nervous! Praying that my little one is growing and her/his little heart is beating away!


----------



## Court28

Have my scan tomorrow morning, super nervous and excited at the same time, wish me luck!


----------



## gatorj

Court28 said:


> Have my scan tomorrow morning, super nervous and excited at the same time, wish me luck!

Good luck!! Sending positive energy!:thumbup:


----------



## EstelSeren

Please add me as a friend and to the Facebook group! https://www.facebook.com/becacdavies

My daughter's being so cute this morning! She gave me some of the raisins that she was having with her breakfast and made me eat them saying, "For baba!" She also wasn't happy until I went to the kitchen and got myself a glass of milk because she noticed that I was so busy sorting her out that I hadn't had a drink yet! Once all that was over she climbed up on to me for a cuddle, snuggled into me and said, "I happy!" before giving me a big hug! Made my day that has! I have a feeling she's going to be a great big sister and be as hands on helping as a not quite 2 year old can be!

Also, can hardly believe that I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow!:happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Natthewife

Sad to announce another September angel :( gone too soon at 5 weeks. We have no words. Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Natthewife said:


> Sad to announce another September angel :( gone too soon at 5 weeks. We have no words. Xx

:hugs:


----------



## smonty27

lindseypao said:


> I posted this over in 1st trimester but didn't get too much of a response:
> So, basically I convinced myself that I was having an ectopic pregnancy bc I had some searing pain on my right side and went to the ER. I told them about the pain and that I was 5 weeks 6 days. They did urine, beta, and both stomach and vaginal ultrasound( pic attached). I may or may not have mentioned the brown spotting I had 2 weeks ago when I wiped after a bm.(sorry tmi) my beta is 17,995 and I'm measuring at 6 weeks 2 days (?) but when they discharged me they diagnosed me with a "threatened miscarriage". I have no idea what to think about that. I'm trying not to worry but I've already had a mc and besides the one time I wiped and there was light brown tinged cm I've had no bleeding. Anyone go on to full term with the same diagnosis? My sister said they have to give you this information if there has been any bleeding, I guess for liability reasons.

i got the same paper when i went to the er and they said the same thing but before the dr came in he told me it is going to say that and not to worry that its not what is going on with me and that everything looks fine and everything has been fine ever since then so i wouldn't worry to much and they also did another blood level and they went up 5000 in one day so i wouldn't worry to much


----------



## smonty27

so i haven't been on here for a little bit i have been busy with school and sleeping lol i'm always tired 

to those that have lost i'm so sorry and stay hopeful for next month 

but on my side i am suppose to have a scan this week to see if the little one is growing away and i'm hoping that we might be able to see a heart beat that would be exciting and also my HCG levels went up 5000 in 1 day so that seems to be really good hoping for the best


----------



## Gwenylovey

Natthewife said:


> Sad to announce another September angel :( gone too soon at 5 weeks. We have no words. Xx

So so sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## kaili

So I was getting a strange vibe from my OB, they only wanted to to pee test at my 7week visit (no blood work, wouldn't discuss pre-visit billing, u/s range cost 300-950 and can't give quote til after the u/s has been done, etc etc.) so my appointment was supposed to be this coming Friday... I got a referral from a friend of mine who is currently 30 weeks, and have scheduled an appointment for another place that seems amazing! they do a routine u/s at 8 weeks, all blood work, and pretty much said if i want it done, they will do it. the down side is I had to cancel my appointment this week and now I have to wait another 6 days until NEXT THURSDAY for my first appointment GAH i just wanna see lil bean!


----------



## allforthegirl

kaili said:


> So I was getting a strange vibe from my OB, they only wanted to to pee test at my 7week visit (no blood work, wouldn't discuss pre-visit billing, u/s range cost 300-950 and can't give quote til after the u/s has been done, etc etc.) so my appointment was supposed to be this coming Friday... I got a referral from a friend of mine who is currently 30 weeks, and have scheduled an appointment for another place that seems amazing! they do a routine u/s at 8 weeks, all blood work, and pretty much said if i want it done, they will do it. the down side is I had to cancel my appointment this week and now I have to wait another 6 days until NEXT THURSDAY for my first appointment GAH i just wanna see lil bean!

Well it is better to get proper care than someone that is giving you the run around. I know that you want to see you lil one but you will. Just a few more days. And think you will be able to see a more developed lil one too!! and a stronger heart beat!! GL


----------



## lynnikins

we get our first u/s at about 10-12wks in the Uk some as late as 14wks, unless there is a problem like bleeding and they want a check


----------



## lynnikins

ive not even been to the doctor yet


----------



## CatStorey

Hiya!! 

Please can you add me to the list :) I am due 30th September. 

I'd also like to join the Facebook group! What should I do? 

xxx


----------



## Gwenylovey

Natthewife said:


> Sad to announce another September angel :( gone too soon at 5 weeks. We have no words. Xx




kaili said:


> So I was getting a strange vibe from my OB, they only wanted to to pee test at my 7week visit (no blood work, wouldn't discuss pre-visit billing, u/s range cost 300-950 and can't give quote til after the u/s has been done, etc etc.) so my appointment was supposed to be this coming Friday... I got a referral from a friend of mine who is currently 30 weeks, and have scheduled an appointment for another place that seems amazing! they do a routine u/s at 8 weeks, all blood work, and pretty much said if i want it done, they will do it. the down side is I had to cancel my appointment this week and now I have to wait another 6 days until NEXT THURSDAY for my first appointment GAH i just wanna see lil bean!

This sounds like a much better plan and better level of care! I know it feels like for ever, but next Thursday will be here before you know it!


----------



## Melissa_M

I probably won't get a scan till 20 weeks unless something is wrong.


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm getting a private scan on Monday :) can't wait! Hoping to see a HB!


----------



## AnakeRose

:flower: Good Morning Ladies :flower:

How is everyone today? I'm actually feeling pretty good, thankfully :) 

Have a good day!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Natthewife said:


> Sad to announce another September angel :( gone too soon at 5 weeks. We have no words. Xx




AnakeRose said:


> :flower: Good Morning Ladies :flower:
> 
> How is everyone today? I'm actually feeling pretty good, thankfully :)
> 
> Have a good day!

Doing well, but have a scan in T-2 hours and am feeling so nervous!!!!!


----------



## ckylesworld

Just went in for my 7 week ultrasound. The heart rate went up from 110bpm at 6 weeks to 145bpm at 7 weeks. :happydance:

Here is a pic of the ultrasound they did. The baby is below the big 0 (the yolk sack)
 



Attached Files:







7weeks.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Gwenylovey

ckylesworld said:


> Just went in for my 7 week ultrasound. The heart rate went up from 110bpm at 6 weeks to 145bpm at 7 weeks. :happydance:
> 
> Here is a pic of the ultrasound they did. The baby is below the big 0 (the yolk sack)

Wonderful!!! Looking great :happydance:


----------



## AnakeRose

Gwenylovey said:


> Doing well, but have a scan in T-2 hours and am feeling so nervous!!!!!

Oooh good luck to you :) I have another 17 days till my scan, but only 2 until I can hear the heartbeat :D SO excited!


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa_M said:


> I probably won't get a scan till 20 weeks unless something is wrong.

You are in Canada like me, you should get a 12 week to get measurements, to verify due date! Then the 20 week one. Normally they don't do an earlier one unless there is something wrong. Have you had your first prenatal yet?


----------



## AnakeRose

allforthegirl said:


> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> I probably won't get a scan till 20 weeks unless something is wrong.
> 
> You are in Canada like me, you should get a 12 week to get measurements, to verify due date! Then the 20 week one. Normally they don't do an earlier one unless there is something wrong. Have you had your first prenatal yet?Click to expand...

They're so backed up here in the Okanagan that the only time I could get in was at 10 weeks and again at 20 weeks. My first ultrasound is in West Kelowna across the bridge and the second in Okanagan Mission area of Kelowna. I live in the Rutland area (north Kelowna) and it's a bit of a drive, but worth it! I just told my new job that they are 'specialist' appointments and to schedule those as one of my days off. I hurt my back, so they didn't ask any questions :)


----------



## maybebaby3

ckylesworld said:


> Just went in for my 7 week ultrasound. The heart rate went up from 110bpm at 6 weeks to 145bpm at 7 weeks. :happydance:
> 
> Here is a pic of the ultrasound they did. The baby is below the big 0 (the yolk sack)

How exciting!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

AnakeRose said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> I probably won't get a scan till 20 weeks unless something is wrong.
> 
> You are in Canada like me, you should get a 12 week to get measurements, to verify due date! Then the 20 week one. Normally they don't do an earlier one unless there is something wrong. Have you had your first prenatal yet?Click to expand...
> 
> They're so backed up here in the Okanagan that the only time I could get in was at 10 weeks and again at 20 weeks. My first ultrasound is in West Kelowna across the bridge and the second in Okanagan Mission area of Kelowna. I live in the Rutland area (north Kelowna) and it's a bit of a drive, but worth it! I just told my new job that they are 'specialist' appointments and to schedule those as one of my days off. I hurt my back, so they didn't ask any questions :)Click to expand...

At 10 weeks you can still get good measurements!! And baby will also have a good strong heartbeat by then too!! But the wait sucks!! My 20 week U/S is actually @ 21.5 weeks. But at least I will have a good sight of baby gender at that time!! As long as baby co-operates :haha:


----------



## maybebaby3

I feel so ill and tired all the time. Only way to keep nausea at bay is eating. Even my 'fat' jeans are tight :cry:


----------



## OperationBbyO

Yay for all the good scans! :)


----------



## kaili

congrats on the scan!

and good god, im craving chinese food and mexican food at the same time. im always paranoid about msg though with chinese food

and a side note... wish there was a way to NSFW filter this site... so i can browse it freely without worrying that my co-workers will see the giant BABYANDBUMP logo at the top, or the ads of the fat pregnant bellies, or the images of positive strips LOL i've had to ctrl+T off the page so fast so many times my head spins


----------



## AnakeRose

kaili said:


> congrats on the scan!
> 
> and good god, im craving chinese food and mexican food at the same time. im always paranoid about msg though with chinese food

I think if you go once and awhile it should be OK. A lot of places here don't use MSG anymore (or at least they use less). I'm going for Vietnamese food today...SO wanting Asian food!


----------



## TWINKLES80

kaili said:


> congrats on the scan!
> 
> and good god, im craving chinese food and mexican food at the same time. im always paranoid about msg though with chinese food
> 
> and a side note... wish there was a way to NSFW filter this site... so i can browse it freely without worrying that my co-workers will see the giant BABYANDBUMP logo at the top, or the ads of the fat pregnant bellies, or the images of positive strips LOL i've had to ctrl+T off the page so fast so many times my head spins


You can always ask them to hold the msg and less oil ;) at least places I go to let me! MSG makes me wheeeeezy ;)


----------



## kassiaethne

sooo I just got back from my neurologist who assured me the baby was to small to be affected by the drugs I took at the hospital. And she called my baby doctor to check on what she wants to do with my meds, and my doctor said 0 meds allowed so now I am a bit scared because I reallllly don't want that pain to come back, but I'm willing to be a big girl and try for the baby. If it does come back I've talked with the doctor who did the electroshock to the nerve in my face, and he said he will do it again if it returns and that it is safe for the baby, safer then the meds....plz don't let the pain come back.....so freaking scared


----------



## Atlmommy37

:happydance: Congrats on the scans :happydance:


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> and a side note... wish there was a way to NSFW filter this site... so i can browse it freely without worrying that my co-workers will see the giant BABYANDBUMP logo at the top, or the ads of the fat pregnant bellies, or the images of positive strips LOL i've had to ctrl+T off the page so fast so many times my head spins

Yeah, I think my co-workers think I'm looking at something really inappropriate as every time some walks into my office I minimize my internet window. I must look so paranoid and guilty!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> and a side note... wish there was a way to NSFW filter this site... so i can browse it freely without worrying that my co-workers will see the giant BABYANDBUMP logo at the top, or the ads of the fat pregnant bellies, or the images of positive strips LOL i've had to ctrl+T off the page so fast so many times my head spins
> 
> Yeah, I think my co-workers think I'm looking at something really inappropriate as every time some walks into my office I minimize my internet window. I must look so paranoid and guilty!!Click to expand...

hehe...When I'm out I bring it up on my smart phone.


----------



## Ivory Doll

I went for a scan today as i woke up with some light brown spotting, I was so scared :( I got my scan and the doctor said everything was looking good but he wants me to come back in a couple of weeks.
So we left all happy thinking there's nothing to worry about but when I read the notes under the picture of my lil one I noticed he wrote no "fetal pole seen" This is my first pregnancy but I still knew what that meant. I know that some HB don't show up until 9 weeks at the latest but I'm so anxious now :cry:
Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## MadamRose

nico82 wonderful scan hunni x 

lindseypao yes you may have been told that just to be on the safe side. I was told my hemetoma was increasing chance of miscarriage at first scan at 3rd scan i got told that that's not true and i shouldn't have been told that. She should have said, chance of miscarriage is still high at my stage. 

good luck to those with scans :D

EstelSeren i added you on my Facebook, can add you to group once you a friend :D 

Natthewife so sorry hunni :hugs:

Melissa_M 20 weeks how will you wait that long?

ckylesworld wonderful scan picture 

Ivory Doll what kind of scan did you have? it could be that you are slightly behind on your dates and that is why nothing is showing. I had just a sac on one scan, and a week later we had baby and a heartbeat


----------



## vic161209

this thread moves so fast.:coffee:

hi n congratz to the new ladies.:thumbup:

so sorry to our losses :hugs:

as for gym work outs, i fully intend to keep up untill the end if i can, but i am going alot steadier. not turning my runs into walks but slower runs! drs said walk only my mw said keep up what im used to but no more. 

some excellent scan pics ladies congratz:happydance:

i agree when u go to drs/hospital concerned about your pregancy in the early mths they will put threatened mc, they can hardly give u all the tests if they say no concerns. i know its scary all the same :hugs:

i saw my mw yest, she said im suitable for a home birth!! now thats got me thinking!? my last birth was very medicalised/hospital and this gets my mind wondering, could i?:shrug:


----------



## MadamRose

vic161209 i am going for a homebirth this time, (i am bad thougth, as even if mw doesn't 100% agree as long as no big reasons i am still going for it, as they have to send me a midwife anyway)
I had a good birth with dd, hospital water birth, of a 9lbs 12ozer with just gas and air. Only bad thing was a had a bleed after and stitches under a spinal. But i have a feeling that other things caused the bleeding and the tearing so I seeing midwife on Thursday and will be telling her i am doing for a homebirth


----------



## Boston07

Hi everyone!

I am so happy to join this group, although I am still in the cautiously optimistic phase. Long story short, after 2 and a half years of trying and 4 failed rounds with intervention from a fertility specialist (2 medicated cycles, 2 IUIs), we conceived naturally - I tested positive the day after we received approval from our insurance company to proceed with IVF. 

By my calculations, I should be due on September 24. I have my first ultrasound scheduled on Tuesday, Jan. 29 so I should get some confirmation on the due date then. I think that will ultrasound will take place at 5 weeks and 4 days, so I have low expectations for a heartbeat but hope to see something there!

My HCG levels seem a little on the low/slow side:
Wed. 1/16 (CD27) - 58
Fri. 1/18 (CD29) - 101
Tues. 1/22 (CD33) - 354

But they are rising and the fertility specialist doesn't seem concerned about it. I have a good feeling, honestly, just moments of worry because of how long it's taken us to get here!

We are not telling anyone else at all until we've hit the first trimester, so I hope to come on this board for companionship and to compare notes! I hope everyone else is feeling and doing well.


----------



## MadamRose

Boston07 lovely beta's welcome to the group :wave:


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi ladies! :wave:

I have to admit i havn't read through this entire thread, but i am looking forward to getting to know all of you! I originally thought i was due August 31st, but got my first early scan today and my EDD is Sept 1st. I'd love to be added!

A little about me, i am a SAHM to two boys with a 17 month age gap. DS1 is 28 months and DS2 is 11 months. This is our final baby so FXed for a sweet girl, but we will be happy with whatever God blesses us with.


----------



## MadamRose

Guppy051708 deffo don't blame you for not reading the whole thing, it's a long thread already. Welcome to the group :wave:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks!

Oh and i see you are a homebirth hopeful. 
Loved my homebirth!


----------



## MadamRose

Wanted one with DD but got adived again it like 2 days before she was born due to reduced fetal movement. Wish i had one tbh, as her birth was amazing. the reason for the reduced movement was probably actually her size, so gonna go with my own instinct this time.

DO you think you will have another homebirth


----------



## kaili

welcome newbies :)

i checked my calendar, and its still today. i think in a few hours, sadly it will still be today. 5 years have passed since january 1st when I got my first BFP 21 days ago. I'm trying not to wait, but my "every 5 minutes hit refresh on the USER CP button" is indication that clearly I'm still waiting anxiously


----------



## Gwenylovey

Welcome new ladies!!

I just got back from my scan. Measuring right on track at 8w3d with a beautiful heart rate of 168! I told the ultrasound technician that I was nervous, and she was so sweet and told me right away that there was a heartbeat and that I could relax. I'm feeling so relieved right now - given my history I still have much to worry about in the future but for now I'm feeling pretty great!


----------



## MadamRose

Gwenylovey what wonderful news :D


----------



## Guppy051708

mummytochloe said:


> Wanted one with DD but got adived again it like 2 days before she was born due to reduced fetal movement. Wish i had one tbh, as her birth was amazing. the reason for the reduced movement was probably actually her size, so gonna go with my own instinct this time.
> 
> DO you think you will have another homebirth

yes indeed :) Im going with the same MWs this time too. They were amazing. 
The only issue is they are one hour drive from here. DS2 labor was fast and furious. It took forever to get going. my water broke like 30 hours before i got into active labor, but once it did i went from 4cm to placenta in 1 hr and 15 minutes :shock: I wasn't worried about them arriving on time with DS2 because with DS1 (hospital birth), his labor was really long (active labor over 30 hours due to being back to back) so i figured it would be decently long. I was wrong! haha. Oh well, im not too worried, i know i would figure it out if they didn't arrive on time, but hopefully they do haha


----------



## MadamRose

Guppy051708 aww how exciting :D my active labour with dd wasn't too long, but over all with early stage it was long enough for them to come :D


----------



## Court28

Just got back from the scan,
She started with a normal ultrasound scan and couldn't see anything at all on it, a part from the endometrial lining, so she asked to do a transvaginal one, which showed a little black sack nestled into my uterus. She said it looked fine, but between 4-5 weeks, so about 3-4 days earlier than what I thought I was. She said that the scan was inconclusive and I am booked for another one in two weeks time to (hopefully) see a baby and a heartbeat. 
Im not really worried, what will be will be.
I got no pictures though, I guess she thought it wouldnt be worth it as it was just an empty sack haha


----------



## MadamRose

Court28 for the date she gave you seems like everything is perfect :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Does anyone else suffer from Hypermesis? I never had it before, but i have it this pregnancy and it is like the death of me. It's so horrible. I have cried quite a few times already.


----------



## Scholesy

Congratulations to all the ladies having positive scans and welcome to all the newbies. 

Can't believe it's still only Tuesday, next Monday needs to hurry up! I'm a nervous wreck, this week is going to drag sooooo much :dohh:


----------



## Mum2Micah

Gwenylovey said:


> Welcome new ladies!!
> 
> I just got back from my scan. Measuring right on track at 8w3d with a beautiful heart rate of 168! I told the ultrasound technician that I was nervous, and she was so sweet and told me right away that there was a heartbeat and that I could relax. I'm feeling so relieved right now - given my history I still have much to worry about in the future but for now I'm feeling pretty great!

Fantastic news!!


I have been reading the thread but not commenting too much as I'm so lazy in that area!! Actually I feel lazy full stop at the moment!

Morning Sickness has hit me, luckliy most days it is just ms in the morning and then I either feel normal or off until the evening when I don't feel great.

I was supposed to get a scan this week but my hubby doesn't want me to get it due to it being $200.. I have already had 2 scans to make sure it wasn't ectopic but haven't seen a bubs yet...
Will have to wait it out to 12 weeks now which is so far away!!

Feeling pretty calm about it all but freak out if I feel good..crazy!!


----------



## AnakeRose

I had the weirdest craving for coconut water today. Bought a can, but I can't decide if I actually liked it.


----------



## Zebra2023

Natthewife said:


> Sad to announce another September angel :( gone too soon at 5 weeks. We have no words. Xx

I am so sorry Natthewife :hugs:



Ivory Doll said:


> I went for a scan today as i woke up with some light brown spotting, I was so scared :( I got my scan and the doctor said everything was looking good but he wants me to come back in a couple of weeks.
> So we left all happy thinking there's nothing to worry about but when I read the notes under the picture of my lil one I noticed he wrote no "fetal pole seen" This is my first pregnancy but I still knew what that meant. I know that some HB don't show up until 9 weeks at the latest but I'm so anxious now :cry:
> Has anyone else had this experience?

I hope everything is ok, fingers are crossed for you :hugs:



Court28 said:


> Just got back from the scan,
> She started with a normal ultrasound scan and couldn't see anything at all on it, a part from the endometrial lining, so she asked to do a transvaginal one, which showed a little black sack nestled into my uterus. She said it looked fine, but between 4-5 weeks, so about 3-4 days earlier than what I thought I was. She said that the scan was inconclusive and I am booked for another one in two weeks time to (hopefully) see a baby and a heartbeat.
> Im not really worried, what will be will be.
> I got no pictures though, I guess she thought it wouldnt be worth it as it was just an empty sack haha

You will defintely see more in a few weeks time, I only saw a sac at this stage :flower:

Seen some lovely scans, congratulations ladies :) I have my scan in two days time (Thursday) a little nervous but excited. I was thinking, I am 6 weeks 6 days which has been dated from the size of the baby (6 weeks 1 day when I had the scan) will that be with the added 2 weeks on? I have no idea :wacko:


----------



## kassiaethne

I want a burger from burgerking so badly im halfway dressed without realizing it to go walk to the mall to get one....


----------



## kassiaethne

Annnd i have no willpower * eats her burger*


----------



## Renaendel

kassiaethne said:


> I want a burger from burgerking so badly im halfway dressed without realizing it to go walk to the mall to get one....

As long as your shirt is long enough, no one will ever realize your jeans are unbuttoned! :munch:


----------



## AnakeRose

kassiaethne said:


> Annnd i have no willpower * eats her burger*

:rofl:


----------



## kassiaethne

Renaendel said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> I want a burger from burgerking so badly im halfway dressed without realizing it to go walk to the mall to get one....
> 
> As long as your shirt is long enough, no one will ever realize your jeans are unbuttoned! :munch:Click to expand...

Lol i totally overdressed in like a coat, sweater, and scarf out of paranoia to not get sick, was super hot lol, but the burger was worth it


----------



## nico82

kassiaethne said:


> Annnd i have no willpower * eats her burger*

I craved a burger king burger yesterday and drove to get one :rofl: it was worth it....felt great after eating it :happydance:


----------



## kassiaethne

nico82 said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> Annnd i have no willpower * eats her burger*
> 
> I craved a burger king burger yesterday and drove to get one :rofl: it was worth it....felt great after eating it :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh yeah every bite was delicious lol i regret nothing, but man if this child has such cntrol of me at 5 weeks in the womb, can only imagine the future lol


----------



## Renaendel

kassiaethne said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> Annnd i have no willpower * eats her burger*
> 
> I craved a burger king burger yesterday and drove to get one :rofl: it was worth it....felt great after eating it :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah every bite was delicious lol i regret nothing, but man if this child has such cntrol of me at 5 weeks in the womb, can only imagine the future lolClick to expand...

Haha, mine had it in for bacon this afternoon. So much for my desire so stay to lean meats and in my current pant size. But, it was worth it.


----------



## kassiaethne

Renaendel said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> Annnd i have no willpower * eats her burger*
> 
> I craved a burger king burger yesterday and drove to get one :rofl: it was worth it....felt great after eating it :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah every bite was delicious lol i regret nothing, but man if this child has such cntrol of me at 5 weeks in the womb, can only imagine the future lolClick to expand...
> 
> Haha, mine had it in for bacon this afternoon. So much for my desire so stay to lean meats and in my current pant size. But, it was worth it.Click to expand...

Lol I know right, what we do already for our children :haha:


----------



## tekkitten

Haha, thats so funny, I totally just had a burger and fries with gravy :D Yum!

I'm eating healthy most of the time, so once in a while its ok to indulge I think ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

My indulgement today was a fried egg sandwhich with 2 eggs, a slice of lean bacon, cheese slice and GF bread!! I thought I was in heaven eating it!!


----------



## kassiaethne

Hehe maybe its a good sign we are all having the same cravings, wonder if it is a sign of what our baby's genders will be


----------



## Kiss08

So DH just got asked to be a groomsmen in his best friend's wedding. Wedding Date = My Due Date. Nooooooo! What a bummer!!


----------



## nico82

kassiaethne said:


> Hehe maybe its a good sign we are all having the same cravings, wonder if it is a sign of what our baby's genders will be

I am craving cheese most of the time :rofl:


----------



## Pink Petals

Weepy today. :cry:


----------



## Melissa_M

allforthegirl said:


> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> I probably won't get a scan till 20 weeks unless something is wrong.
> 
> You are in Canada like me, you should get a 12 week to get measurements, to verify due date! Then the 20 week one. Normally they don't do an earlier one unless there is something wrong. Have you had your first prenatal yet?Click to expand...

I'm confident in my due date so no dating scan, and they will only do the 12 week scan if I want the downs testing (which I don't). So it will be an excruciating wait till the 20 week one!!! At least I own a doppler :haha: 
I had my first prenatal this past Friday :flower: 



Guppy051708 said:


> Hi ladies! :wave:
> 
> I have to admit i havn't read through this entire thread, but i am looking forward to getting to know all of you! I originally thought i was due August 31st, but got my first early scan today and my EDD is Sept 1st. I'd love to be added!
> 
> A little about me, i am a SAHM to two boys with a 17 month age gap. DS1 is 28 months and DS2 is 11 months. This is our final baby so FXed for a sweet girl, but we will be happy with whatever God blesses us with.

:hi: Hey! A familiar face, yay! I bet you'll have an August baby though :winkwink:


----------



## maybebaby3

Melissa have you told your DD about baby?


----------



## maybebaby3

Too many posts and not enough time to read :rofl:


----------



## smonty27

the other morning i had the craziest craving i wanted toast with mayo on it. i was scarred to eat it but boy oh boy was it good lol


----------



## Gwenylovey

Kiss08 said:


> So DH just got asked to be a groomsmen in his best friend's wedding. Wedding Date = My Due Date. Nooooooo! What a bummer!!

Oh no!!! What is he going to say to his friend? Ugh, that is terrible timing!


----------



## Proserpina

I'm not all that interested in having a scan prior to 12 weeks. That was when I had it done w/ DD. It just sounds like these early scans are often inaccurate and cause needless worry.


----------



## Melissa_M

maybebaby3 said:


> Melissa have you told your DD about baby?

:hi:
Yes! She's been rubbing my belly and saying "I love you new baby" :cloud9:


----------



## MadamRose

kiss08 what do you think dh will do. what an unfortunate situation 

I feel awful today i am wrapped up on the sofa


----------



## Kiss08

Gwenylovey said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> So DH just got asked to be a groomsmen in his best friend's wedding. Wedding Date = My Due Date. Nooooooo! What a bummer!!
> 
> Oh no!!! What is he going to say to his friend? Ugh, that is terrible timing!Click to expand...

He told him he hoped he could work it out. Our friend said, "I'm giving you 8 months notice so you should be able to work around it." Apparently he should have given us 9 months notice!! :)

I have my ultrasound today. If all is well, he plans to call him to explain the situation. We're hoping maybe I could get induced at 39 weeks (or go on my own before that???) so that he can still make it. This friend is very close to us. I'm actually a bit worried he's going to ask DH to be the best man. What terrible timing!!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Kiss08 said:


> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> So DH just got asked to be a groomsmen in his best friend's wedding. Wedding Date = My Due Date. Nooooooo! What a bummer!!
> 
> Oh no!!! What is he going to say to his friend? Ugh, that is terrible timing!Click to expand...
> 
> He told him he hoped he could work it out. Our friend said, "I'm giving you 8 months notice so you should be able to work around it." Apparently he should have given us 9 months notice!! :)
> 
> I have my ultrasound today. If all is well, he plans to call him to explain the situation. We're hoping maybe I could get induced at 39 weeks (or go on my own before that???) so that he can still make it. This friend is very close to us. I'm actually a bit worried he's going to ask DH to be the best man. What terrible timing!!Click to expand...

Haha, yes apparently 9 months notice is necessary! Best of luck today and excited to hear all about your scan!


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> So DH just got asked to be a groomsmen in his best friend's wedding. Wedding Date = My Due Date. Nooooooo! What a bummer!!

dunno if your friends will be so forgiving though but the birth of a child is DEFINITELY an excuse to not attend LOL

2nd trimester isnt TOO far away for you, you could always have him say yes temporarily and then at 12 weeks tell them the truth?

will still give them plenty of time to make other arrangements and at least it won't insult them by saying "no" with no apparent reason at this point if the cat isn't out of the bag yet


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> So DH just got asked to be a groomsmen in his best friend's wedding. Wedding Date = My Due Date. Nooooooo! What a bummer!!
> 
> dunno if your friends will be so forgiving though but the birth of a child is DEFINITELY an excuse to not attend LOL
> 
> 2nd trimester isnt TOO far away for you, you could always have him say yes temporarily and then at 12 weeks tell them the truth?
> 
> will still give them plenty of time to make other arrangements and at least it won't insult them by saying "no" with no apparent reason at this point if the cat isn't out of the bag yetClick to expand...

This is so tricky!! We're very close with this guy so he would definitely understand if we can't make it. We just WANT to go.. or at least for my husband to get to go. We plan on telling him this weekend (he's close enough that we would tell him at the same time as our family but before any other friends). DH plans to tell him we're due on his wedding day and that right now he's planning on trying to go. In March, I'll be second tri and we'll have a better idea of where we'll be living (I'm on the job market and we plan to move across the US this summer -- great timing, I know..). He's going to tell him that he'll do his best to make it to the wedding but if he wants to replace him as a groomsmen, he would understand. The wedding is in Chicago. Right now we live in Utah (western US) but will likely move to the Midwest (either Ohio or Kentucky) this summer. If we're in the Midwest, it would only be a 4-5 hour drive so it could conceivably work. I'm so bummed I'll have to miss it!!


----------



## Renaendel

I have been feeling really good the last two days. I chalked it up to changing my diet so i snack a little each hour. This morning when I wiped my CM looked muddy, so I know there is a very small amount of brown blood in there. This is my first pregnancy, so I guess what I am asking is at what point do I freak out?


----------



## tekkitten

I had the same thing around when my period was due, I'm sure it's just that :) mine went away and has stayed away.


----------



## kassiaethne

Urg been having sharp chramping all night. If anyone could seevin my room they would think i was a perv checking for blood every time.


----------



## Guppy051708

Melissa_M said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> I probably won't get a scan till 20 weeks unless something is wrong.
> 
> You are in Canada like me, you should get a 12 week to get measurements, to verify due date! Then the 20 week one. Normally they don't do an earlier one unless there is something wrong. Have you had your first prenatal yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm confident in my due date so no dating scan, and they will only do the 12 week scan if I want the downs testing (which I don't). So it will be an excruciating wait till the 20 week one!!! At least I own a doppler :haha:
> I had my first prenatal this past Friday :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! :wave:
> 
> I have to admit i havn't read through this entire thread, but i am looking forward to getting to know all of you! I originally thought i was due August 31st, but got my first early scan today and my EDD is Sept 1st. I'd love to be added!
> 
> A little about me, i am a SAHM to two boys with a 17 month age gap. DS1 is 28 months and DS2 is 11 months. This is our final baby so FXed for a sweet girl, but we will be happy with whatever God blesses us with.Click to expand...
> 
> :hi: Hey! A familiar face, yay! I bet you'll have an August baby though :winkwink:Click to expand...

:hi:
LOL one can hope! At least it will make up for Isaiah not being the August baby he should have been :haha: I think i'll die if this one is born on his birthday though!


----------



## Melissa_M

Haha that would be funny!!(well, probably not to you :winkwink:)


----------



## WantaBelly

I haven't caught up on the thread. I totally forgot about this one down here in the groups & discussions forum..... Quick question? Anyone else NOT have any symptoms??


----------



## Gwenylovey

WantaBelly said:


> I haven't caught up on the thread. I totally forgot about this one down here in the groups & discussions forum..... Quick question? Anyone else NOT have any symptoms??

My symptoms have been very mild the entire time. Mainly sore bbs and not much more! When I was as far along as you that was all that I was feeling. Recently, I've started having some nausea when my stomach is empty, but like I said that didn't really start kicking in until the last week/week and a half or so. I had a scan yesterday at 8w3d and was measuring spot on with a strong heartbeat so lack of symptoms is not necessarily a bad thing!


----------



## smonty27

Had a scan today a got to see the baby's heart beat!!! I was so excited and the baby is looking good ;) 6wks 4 days they want me to come back on Tuesday to see how everything is going! 

Also I don't have any symptoms just my bbs hurting that is it so it normal! Just be happy and enjoy it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kiss08

smonty27 said:


> Had a scan today a got to see the baby's heart beat!!! I was so excited and the baby is looking good ;) 6wks 4 days they want me to come back on Tuesday to see how everything is going!
> 
> Also I don't have any symptoms just my bbs hurting that is it so it normal! Just be happy and enjoy it!

Great news!! I have my scan in a few hours (I'm 6w5d today) and am hoping to get the same results you did!! I, too, only have sore bbs.


----------



## MadamRose

smonty27 lovely scan picture :D


----------



## Scholesy

Has anyone had any headaches at all? I've had a stinking one all last night and most of today, first one I've had in months! It's pretty much gone now thankfully but it had me worried as I usually get them just before my period when my hormone levels drop.


----------



## MadamRose

Scholesy i had them really bad for a few weeks


----------



## EstelSeren

Found out today that I was around 2 little girls last week who have come out in the slapped cheek rash a couple of days ago so I was around them whilst the virus was contagious and so was my daughter so I might be in constant contact with another LO who has slapped cheek! I know that slapped cheek is linked to an increased risk of miscarriage if a mother without immunity contracts it prior to 20 weeks. I don't know if I'm immune but haven't experienced any signs of miscarriage or symptoms of slapped cheek so I'd guess that I'm fine but I was just wondering whether I should give NHS Direct a call, even though they'll probably just say that chances are I'll be fine and I should just go to my GP for a blood test asap for peace of mind, or wait until I have a scheduled doctor's appointment on Monday where I can get all of that done anyway! I'm leaning towards just waiting until Monday as I doubt I'd get an appointment with a GP before then anyway, but what do you guys think? It's just one worry after another!:dohh:

Beca :wave:


----------



## MadamRose

EstelSeren i read that if you have been in contact with someone you should contact doctors to see if you are immune to it. as it can increase chance of MC x


----------



## LadyL

Hey everyone!! Meet baby #2!! Due Sept 5th!! 7 wks 6 days with a heart beat of 153!! So excited!! It's actually starting to feel real now!!
View attachment 554425
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## MadamRose

LadyL Lovely picture :D


----------



## Zebra2023

Beautiful scans smonty and ladyl :flower:


----------



## bubbles82

EstelSeren said:


> Found out today that I was around 2 little girls last week who have come out in the slapped cheek rash a couple of days ago so I was around them whilst the virus was contagious and so was my daughter so I might be in constant contact with another LO who has slapped cheek! I know that slapped cheek is linked to an increased risk of miscarriage if a mother without immunity contracts it prior to 20 weeks. I don't know if I'm immune but haven't experienced any signs of miscarriage or symptoms of slapped cheek so I'd guess that I'm fine but I was just wondering whether I should give NHS Direct a call, even though they'll probably just say that chances are I'll be fine and I should just go to my GP for a blood test asap for peace of mind, or wait until I have a scheduled doctor's appointment on Monday where I can get all of that done anyway! I'm leaning towards just waiting until Monday as I doubt I'd get an appointment with a GP before then anyway, but what do you guys think? It's just one worry after another!:dohh:
> 
> Beca :wave:

Hope everything's ok. It's really hard not worrying about everything isn't it, there are two little ones now in our group of friends/family who are suspected of coming down with chicken pox, I remember hearing all the scare stories about how bad it is for pregnant women to be around chicken pox so I was having a panic tonight about how we'll have to avoid them for a while, I think DH has just switched off to my pregnancy related moans already!


----------



## Kiss08

I just finished my appt. My scan went well and baby is measuring right on time. The doctor saw the heart flickering away. She said my risk of miscarriage is now 3%. She said she would do another u/s in a month at my next appt. Only bad thing was I passed out after getting my blood work done. Oops!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## adopim

Hi everyone! My EDD is September 24th :) My first appt/ultrasound isn't u til February 27th though. The due date is my calculation based on both LMP and Ov day :D


----------



## Gwenylovey

Kiss08 said:


> I just finished my appt. My scan went well and baby is measuring right on time. The doctor saw the heart flickering away. She said my risk of miscarriage is now 3%. She said she would do another u/s in a month at my next appt. Only bad thing was I passed out after getting my blood work done. Oops!

Yay! Wonderful news :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats on the great scans!!! 

I am really trying to keep the bloating to a minimum, so so far I just get a bit at night time, but I noticed I am slowly gainly weight. Anyone else worried about the weight they may gain? I just want the healthiest PG as possible!! and that includes being conscience of the weight I am gaining during. I didn't last time and it took a really long time to get it off!! :blush:


----------



## OperationBbyO

If you were exposed to fifth disease (the slap cheek thing) you need to contact your provider. I was exposed last week. They will want to run blood titers to see if you are immune. Most adults have already had it.


----------



## calliebaby

Hi! I'm due September 29th with my second. First ultrasound is on February 11th.


----------



## AnakeRose

hmmm I've never heard of this slap cheek thing...is it possible called something else?

Today has NOT been a good day for nausea. All I've been able to eat is honey nut cheerios and eggo waffles. Tried to make a homemade soup tonight and I hated it, but DH said it was really good....

First doctors appointment is tomorrow! Hopefully I get to hear the heart beat :D


----------



## Zebra2023

Kiss08 said:


> I just finished my appt. My scan went well and baby is measuring right on time. The doctor saw the heart flickering away. She said my risk of miscarriage is now 3%. She said she would do another u/s in a month at my next appt. Only bad thing was I passed out after getting my blood work done. Oops!

Beautiful scan :flower:


----------



## missangie

LadyL said:


> Hey everyone!! Meet baby #2!! Due Sept 5th!! 7 wks 6 days with a heart beat of 153!! So excited!! It's actually starting to feel real now!!
> View attachment 554425

LadyL, Im due Sept. 5th with my 2nd also! I see our first babies are about the same age


----------



## missangie

getting nervous/excited/anxious for my first scan on Friday morning!!! Praying everything is okay and also praying there is just one lol 

As for symptoms, morning sickness started at 6 weeks and yesterday I literally puked ALL day. Starting at 430am and couldnt keep anything down. I called my dr and was prescribed zofran and my mom was kind enough to get the prescription and brought it to me around 430pm and I took it and stopped puking thank goodness. Not sure if I had a bug or if that was morning sickness. With my first I puked daily for about 20 weeks so I was expecting that again but yesterday was like no other lol


----------



## gatorj

missangie said:


> getting nervous/excited/anxious for my first scan on Friday morning!!! Praying everything is okay and also praying there is just one lol
> 
> As for symptoms, morning sickness started at 6 weeks and yesterday I literally puked ALL day. Starting at 430am and couldnt keep anything down. I called my dr and was prescribed zofran and my mom was kind enough to get the prescription and brought it to me around 430pm and I took it and stopped puking thank goodness. Not sure if I had a bug or if that was morning sickness. With my first I puked daily for about 20 weeks so I was expecting that again but yesterday was like no other lol

Ug! So sorry your MS was so bad. Hope your scan on Friday goes well! Keep us posted!:flower:


----------



## LadyL

missangie said:


> LadyL said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!! Meet baby #2!! Due Sept 5th!! 7 wks 6 days with a heart beat of 153!! So excited!! It's actually starting to feel real now!!
> View attachment 554425
> 
> 
> LadyL, Im due Sept. 5th with my 2nd also! I see our first babies are about the same ageClick to expand...

Great minds think alike!!! Was this pregnancy planned or an "oopsie"? Ours was an "oopsie", but a very happy one!! We were planning on TTC when our 1st turned one, so we got a little bit of a head start. 

I see your scan is in two days. Good luck!!


----------



## missangie

LadyL said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyL said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!! Meet baby #2!! Due Sept 5th!! 7 wks 6 days with a heart beat of 153!! So excited!! It's actually starting to feel real now!!
> View attachment 554425
> 
> 
> LadyL, Im due Sept. 5th with my 2nd also! I see our first babies are about the same age Click to expand...
> 
> Great minds think alike!!! Was this pregnancy planned or an "oopsie"? Ours was an "oopsie", but a very happy one!! We were planning on TTC when our 1st turned one, so we got a little bit of a head start.
> 
> I see your scan is in two days. Good luck!!Click to expand...

Congrats on a wonderful surprise!! This was planned. I dont ovulate naturally and took clomid to get pregnant the first time and we were expecting it to take at least 6+ months to get pregnant (took 16 last time!) well sure enough, first try and we are pregnant! Im nervous about having them so close together but very excited!!


----------



## gatorj

I honestly feel like I need new bras!!!!!!!!!!!! The funny thing is that I bought new ones before we conceived! Lol! On that subject, I bent down yesterday in the shower and HOLY COW my BBs hurt!!!!!!!!!! Anybody else?? :-O


----------



## missangie

gatorj said:


> I honestly feel like I need new bras!!!!!!!!!!!! The funny thing is that I bought new ones before we conceived! Lol! On that subject, I bent down yesterday in the shower and HOLY COW my BBs hurt!!!!!!!!!! Anybody else?? :-O

mine hurt so bad with my first. I used to hold them when Id walk down the stairs because the bouncing motion hurt so bad. This time, they dont hurt at all...


----------



## Pink Petals

gatorj said:


> I honestly feel like I need new bras!!!!!!!!!!!! The funny thing is that I bought new ones before we conceived! Lol! On that subject, I bent down yesterday in the shower and HOLY COW my BBs hurt!!!!!!!!!! Anybody else?? :-O

Mine hurt lots. AND they tingle and itch like crazy around the nipple!


----------



## gatorj

Pink Petals said:


> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> I honestly feel like I need new bras!!!!!!!!!!!! The funny thing is that I bought new ones before we conceived! Lol! On that subject, I bent down yesterday in the shower and HOLY COW my BBs hurt!!!!!!!!!! Anybody else?? :-O
> 
> Mine hurt lots. AND they tingle and itch like crazy around the nipple!Click to expand...

Yes!!!!!! And it is so awkward bc you can't do anything about it (in public)!!!!:wacko:


----------



## AnakeRose

gatorj said:


> I honestly feel like I need new bras!!!!!!!!!!!! The funny thing is that I bought new ones before we conceived! Lol! On that subject, I bent down yesterday in the shower and HOLY COW my BBs hurt!!!!!!!!!! Anybody else?? :-O

Mine only hurt really bad after I've been skating for an hour. Last weekend I nearly couldn't drive home from the rink they were hurting so much.


----------



## adopim

I need new bras as well. I think mine are going to get bigger than last time... They are already starting to grow! My nipples are sore but that is getting better. Now they are more sensitive than anything. I have random bouts where they itch terribly though!


----------



## AnakeRose

ugh, just spent the last 2 hours praying to the porcelain god. Finally I'm able to keep food down...Good thing I have an appointment tomorrow. Man and people do this cause they 'want' to! sheesh!


----------



## Court28

One of my nipples is SO FREAKING ITCHY all the time!! Wasnt sure if this was preg related or just me haha, it will be hell at work!


----------



## bubbles82

Is anyone else getting nausea but no actual sickness? I wish I could just be sick and maybe feel better afterwards but this nausea is getting quite annoying!


----------



## babydevil1989

Bleuuuurgh!!!
Feeling soooo sick! 

A week today at 10am i have my re scan - sooooo scared i so want to see that little heart beating!


----------



## CazM 2011

missangie said:


> LadyL said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!! Meet baby #2!! Due Sept 5th!! 7 wks 6 days with a heart beat of 153!! So excited!! It's actually starting to feel real now!!
> View attachment 554425
> 
> 
> LadyL, Im due Sept. 5th with my 2nd also! I see our first babies are about the same ageClick to expand...

Hi, our 1st babies are only a few days apart too, I'm due 10th September, how are you getting on having a LO and pregnant? Xxxx


----------



## kaili

Is it unusual to have a mild cramp like feeling that comes and goes? I will explain it almost like a throb. It only lasts half a second and it happens every 5 to 10 seconds or so. I wouldnt necessarily say it is painful but it is definitely not pleasant. Seems worse in certain positions. And it is concentrated to a pinpoint location. Anyone else have this?


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> Is it unusual to have a mild cramp like feeling that comes and goes? I will explain it almost like a throb. It only lasts half a second and it happens every 5 to 10 seconds or so. I wouldnt necessarily say it is painful but it is definitely not pleasant. Seems worse in certain positions. And it is concentrated to a pinpoint location. Anyone else have this?

I have some pangs now and then. It especially happens at night when I'm stretched out more but it also sometimes happens when I'm walking around. Mine is on the side of my abdomen where I saw my bean yesterday. 

By the way, when I first read your post I thought you said it felt like a bomb instead of a throb. Haha. This is why I need my coffee back!


----------



## louise1302

hi ladies 

what is your sickness like. im queasy a lot of the time atmbut only actually sick probably every other day. no idea when im having a scan i went to the gp over a week ago for my referral but nothing as yet. they dont hurry lol
my bbs are not sore as such my nipples are a bit sensitive though and now and again getting a shooting pain in them. full of a cold atm too 
ow is everyone feeling


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> Is it unusual to have a mild cramp like feeling that comes and goes? I will explain it almost like a throb. It only lasts half a second and it happens every 5 to 10 seconds or so. I wouldnt necessarily say it is painful but it is definitely not pleasant. Seems worse in certain positions. And it is concentrated to a pinpoint location. Anyone else have this?
> 
> I have some pangs now and then. It especially happens at night when I'm stretched out more but it also sometimes happens when I'm walking around. Mine is on the side of my abdomen where I saw my bean yesterday.
> 
> By the way, when I first read your post I thought you said it felt like a bomb instead of a throb. Haha. This is why I need my coffee back!Click to expand...

Yea I am trying not to sleep on my back because when I am stretched out is when I notice it... but in non-preggers life, I always sleep on my back and its habit, so even if I fall asleep on my side and block myself from rolling onto my back with pillows, I still manage to end up on my back and totally sprawled out by the time I wake up.


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaili said:
> 
> 
> Is it unusual to have a mild cramp like feeling that comes and goes? I will explain it almost like a throb. It only lasts half a second and it happens every 5 to 10 seconds or so. I wouldnt necessarily say it is painful but it is definitely not pleasant. Seems worse in certain positions. And it is concentrated to a pinpoint location. Anyone else have this?
> 
> I have some pangs now and then. It especially happens at night when I'm stretched out more but it also sometimes happens when I'm walking around. Mine is on the side of my abdomen where I saw my bean yesterday.
> 
> By the way, when I first read your post I thought you said it felt like a bomb instead of a throb. Haha. This is why I need my coffee back!Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I am trying not to sleep on my back because when I am stretched out is when I notice it... but in non-preggers life, I always sleep on my back and its habit, so even if I fall asleep on my side and block myself from rolling onto my back with pillows, I still manage to end up on my back and totally sprawled out by the time I wake up.Click to expand...

That's probably best anyways since we aren't supposed to sleep on our backs starting in 2nd tri! Just training yourself early!!


----------



## kaili

I am trying but easier said than done! I have been sleeping on my back for 25 years and training is difficult when you arent awake to curb the bad behavior! Lol I am going to have to buy more stiff body pillows so it wont be possible to roll over


----------



## MadamRose

Kiss08 lovely scan :D

adopim welcome to the group :flower:

calliebaby :wave: welcome to the group

My boobs really hurt can't lay on them or anything, they feel better in the evening when i take my bra off though

bubbles82 mine is nausea with no sickness 

I saw my midwife today all went well, no reason not to be under midwife lead care. I mentioned the home birth and she was fine, is going to give me and extra appointment at 31 weeks to talk about it and stuff Only problem is my blood didn't want to come, and when she found a vein she had to press to get blood out so now have a lump around the size of a £2 coin and double the height on my arm.


----------



## EstelSeren

Horrendous day sickness wise today! The worst part is that fluid seems to trigger it worse than food and even food that I'm craving is making me throw up! I was actually physically sick 4 times this morning and when I'm not throwing up I'm feeling sick! I can't remember it being this bad last time! Can't wait for 1st tri to end and to just feel better! :cry:

Beca :wave:


----------



## MadamRose

EstelSeren :hugs: hope you feel better soon. have you tried anything with ginger in often settles the stomach


----------



## babydevil1989

Feeling like such a bad mum atm. I cant cook proper food because it just makes me sooo sick, i can hardly play with him coz im constantly nauseous :( 

Hoping the nausea calms down soon :(


----------



## adopim

Kaili: When I got pregnant with my first, I also had to reverse 21 years of back and/or stomach sleeping. I started practicing early and eventually my body grew accustomed to it. Actually, I was never able to go back to sleeping on my back or stomach. Which is convenient for this pregnancy.

Mummytochloe: I'm so happy to be here :D

Babydevil1989: I feel like a terrible mom too sometimes. I'm still in the horribly exhausted stage, so I can't keep up with my 4 year old like before. Meals have gotten to be quick preparation things (though some smells are starting to cause nausea). I'm expecting morning sickness to hit within the next 2 weeks, poor kid. Haha, but she has sure been a champ about it! <3


----------



## babydevil1989

I know DS prob doesnt care about eating plain food lol but it just makes me feel bad! 

Hope the ms stays away for you xx


----------



## adopim

I know what you mean about feeling bad. She's eaten a lot of PBJ sandwiches, spaghettios, Mac and cheese, and chicken nuggets over the last few weeks. If MS hits me hard, that'll be the norm for while I think.
With my DD I had it from 6-7 weeks until 24 weeks. Most of the time it actually did happen in the morning (would wake up, get sick, go to work, feel nauseous until lunch time then would miraculously feel better for the day). I'm hoping this time I don't get it quite so long, but this one is already different than my last one, so we'll see :)


----------



## stuckinoki

Hi ladies :hi:

May I join you?

I just got a BFP this morning and if I go by LMP, my EDD is September 30, 2o13.'
I'm very excited and scared. We've had 11 early losses since we've been TTC and I hope this one is lucky #12.

Look forward to growing with you ladies!!


----------



## maybebaby3

stuckinoki said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> May I join you?
> 
> I just got a BFP this morning and if I go by LMP, my EDD is September 30, 2o13.'
> I'm very excited and scared. We've had 11 early losses since we've been TTC and I hope this one is lucky #12.
> 
> Look forward to growing with you ladies!!

Hope this is your sticky bean :dust:


----------



## Gwenylovey

stuckinoki said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> May I join you?
> 
> I just got a BFP this morning and if I go by LMP, my EDD is September 30, 2o13.'
> I'm very excited and scared. We've had 11 early losses since we've been TTC and I hope this one is lucky #12.
> 
> Look forward to growing with you ladies!!

Hi! Welcome and hope this is your take home rainbow baby!


----------



## Kiss08

I've gotten really good at lying to people's faces! Since I found out I'm pregnant, I've had three people ask me, point blank, "Are you pregnant?" Lying has become strangely easy for me to do. I think I'm going to tell people after my next scan at 11+5.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Kiss08 said:


> I've gotten really good at lying to people's faces! Since I found out I'm pregnant, I've had three people ask me, point blank, "Are you pregnant?" Lying has become strangely easy for me to do. I think I'm going to tell people after my next scan at 11+5.

Who are these people blatantly asking you if you are pregnant!? I would get so flustered if anyone did that! Maybe I'd better start practicing my lies...


----------



## Kiss08

Gwenylovey said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> I've gotten really good at lying to people's faces! Since I found out I'm pregnant, I've had three people ask me, point blank, "Are you pregnant?" Lying has become strangely easy for me to do. I think I'm going to tell people after my next scan at 11+5.
> 
> Who are these people blatantly asking you if you are pregnant!? I would get so flustered if anyone did that! Maybe I'd better start practicing my lies...Click to expand...

They are all co-workers and I have been open about TTC in my office. The first time, I was a bit thrown off but ever since then, I just say, "not yet but we are trying!"


----------



## MadamRose

stuckinoki :wave: welcome to the group hope its a sticky bean this time x


----------



## bboo2

Can I join please? My EDD is September 16th.


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> I've gotten really good at lying to people's faces! Since I found out I'm pregnant, I've had three people ask me, point blank, "Are you pregnant?" Lying has become strangely easy for me to do. I think I'm going to tell people after my next scan at 11+5.

I was horrible at keeping it a secret when people asked me! I'd just break into a smile and no matter what I said they knew I was lying ;)


----------



## kassiaethne

Such a lazy today, seem glued to my bed and trapped by the master of warmth that is my blanket refuses to set me free...


----------



## stuckinoki

kassiaethne said:


> Such a lazy today, seem glued to my bed and trapped by the master of warmth that is my blanket refuses to set me free...

OMG YES!

I spent the entire morning in bed just hanging out with my doggies and watching movies.

Although, now that I've gotten up and moving, I've gotten ALL of the darn laundry done and a number of other things :happydance:

I'm feeling kind of productive now! Maybe I should stay in bed late every day!


----------



## kassiaethne

stuckinoki said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> Such a lazy today, seem glued to my bed and trapped by the master of warmth that is my blanket refuses to set me free...
> 
> OMG YES!
> 
> I spent the entire morning in bed just hanging out with my doggies and watching movies.
> 
> Although, now that I've gotten up and moving, I've gotten ALL of the darn laundry done and a number of other things :happydance:
> 
> I'm feeling kind of productive now! Maybe I should stay in bed late every day!Click to expand...

Lol I have no such plans to make up for this. Maybe I'll do something to feel lesss guilty about it though, good idea....


----------



## MadamRose

bboo2 :wave: welcome to the group x


----------



## EstelSeren

mummytochloe said:


> EstelSeren :hugs: hope you feel better soon. have you tried anything with ginger in often settles the stomach

I would but I hate ginger at the best of times! I#ve tried peppermint though, which is my usual go to for sickness, but it really tastes weird on the way back up! :dohh: Bizarrely tea seems to settle my stomach for a bit but I don't want to drink too much of it either! It should settle in a few weeks! It just makes me feel like a bad mum because I can't do everything that I want to with my daughter and end up really flagging by the time my husband finishes work at 2 pm! I'm so glad I'm not working though as it would be utter hell- I have serious respect for people who can hold down a work life when they're pregnant, especially if they're mums already too!

Beca :wave:


----------



## bboo2

mummytochloe said:


> bboo2 :wave: welcome to the group x

Thank you! So happy to be here with you all!


----------



## MadamRose

yes you are the 111th member i can't believe there is so many of us, i can see September being a good month :D


----------



## Scholesy

Am I the only one who hasn't got morning sickness? I feel a bit queasy when I first wake up but as soon as I eat breakfast, and no longer have an empty stomach, I'm fine. I know I should just be grateful, but with all the worrying that the pregnancy isn't progressing properly a bit of morning sickness would be very reassuring about now!


----------



## adopim

Kiss08 said:


> I've gotten really good at lying to people's faces! Since I found out I'm pregnant, I've had three people ask me, point blank, "Are you pregnant?" Lying has become strangely easy for me to do. I think I'm going to tell people after my next scan at 11+5.

Yes! I have had a number of people ask. My grandparents are going to watch my DD when I have my first appt in Feb. I'm not telling anyone yet and my Granddad asked me if I was pregnant. I just playfully said "ha ha ha" and left it at that. I told them it was a checkup... I may tell my family the week before the appt. Then tell everyone else after the 10+1 appt. We'll see. If I can wait to tell the world until at least 12 weeks I will be proud of myself.



kassiaethne said:


> Such a lazy today, seem glued to my bed and trapped by the master of warmth that is my blanket refuses to set me free...

 I feel super lazy today too, my DD seems content with letting me lie down a few times today. So today is a lucky day.



stuckinoki said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> May I join you?
> 
> I just got a BFP this morning and if I go by LMP, my EDD is September 30, 2o13.'
> I'm very excited and scared. We've had 11 early losses since we've been TTC and I hope this one is lucky #12.
> 
> Look forward to growing with you ladies!!

Hi! Sending you sticky vibes!



bboo2 said:


> Can I join please? My EDD is September 16th.

 Welcome! :wave:


----------



## Loukachu

Welcome new ladies!

Am exhausted today. On my way home from work had to run into Macdonalds to buy a hamburger as was so hungry I was going to be sick...

Ho are you all feeling?


----------



## stuckinoki

EstelSeren said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> EstelSeren :hugs: hope you feel better soon. have you tried anything with ginger in often settles the stomach
> 
> I would but I hate ginger at the best of times! I#ve tried peppermint though, which is my usual go to for sickness, but it really tastes weird on the way back up! :dohh: Bizarrely tea seems to settle my stomach for a bit but I don't want to drink too much of it either! It should settle in a few weeks! It just makes me feel like a bad mum because I can't do everything that I want to with my daughter and end up really flagging by the time my husband finishes work at 2 pm! I'm so glad I'm not working though as it would be utter hell- I have serious respect for people who can hold down a work life when they're pregnant, especially if they're mums already too!
> 
> Beca :wave:Click to expand...

My sister SWORE by lemonade during all of her pregnancies...She said the bitterness stopped the bile, which in turn stopped the nausea.

I'm hoping that it works for me as well, when we cross that bridge :)


----------



## stuckinoki

Adopim! 

Is that your LO?!?!?!

OMG, she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Just feel asleep on the sofa :( i really am not used to this 6am wake up again, especially when i am up 3 or 4 times as night and can't get back to sleep. And i now have to read 30pages of pre reading for tomorrow at uni. The lecture only put it all up today. I'm dyslexic and my support plan clear says everything should be up 7days in advance, but no they can't stick to that and isnt fair on other members in the class for me not to do it.


----------



## adopim

stuckinoki said:


> Adopim!
> 
> Is that your LO?!?!?!
> 
> OMG, she's gorgeous!!!

Thank you! She is too cute for her own good sometimes :haha: She just turned 4 in December. :)



mummytochloe said:


> Just feel asleep on the sofa :( i really am not used to this 6am wake up again, especially when i am up 3 or 4 times as night and can't get back to sleep. And i now have to read 30pages of pre reading for tomorrow at uni. The lecture only put it all up today. I'm dyslexic and my support plan clear says everything should be up 7days in advance, but no they can't stick to that and isnt fair on other members in the class for me not to do it.

Hmm, it also isn't fair in your case that they aren't following your plan either tho.


----------



## MadamRose

adopim no it's not so much for being in bed for 9. I will just metion it to her politely tomorrow, its a new lecturer (as we changed every semester) chances are she hasn't even read the plan yet


----------



## maybebaby3

A lot of us seem to be hit with exhaustion! Thing is when you already have one or more children then you get no time to rest during the day. With my DS1 I used to just come home, nap, make dinner and go to bed!


----------



## bubbles82

stuckinoki said:


> Adopim!
> 
> Is that your LO?!?!?!
> 
> OMG, she's gorgeous!!!

I was thinking the same! Can I order one like that please :)


----------



## MadamRose

maybebaby3 i agree i'm lucky if im in bed for 11 and with the toilet trips (and the taking 30 mins to get back to sleep) the waking up at 6am is hell. Roll on 2nd tri


----------



## vic161209

got my nhs scan 6th march- just intime for mothersday, might work this in to telling my family! if i can wait that long! at scan ill b 12-12+4 :haha:

sick as a dog tho so not sure i wont b found out by then :dohh:


----------



## MadamRose

vic161209 aww how exciting you got scan date through early


----------



## Kiss08

Scholesy said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't got morning sickness? I feel a bit queasy when I first wake up but as soon as I eat breakfast, and no longer have an empty stomach, I'm fine. I know I should just be grateful, but with all the worrying that the pregnancy isn't progressing properly a bit of morning sickness would be very reassuring about now!

I'm the same way. Queasy when I wake up but after I eat breakfast, I feel fine the rest of the day. It really made me nervous, too. However, I had my first scan yesterday at 6w5d and baby was perfect! It was just the right size for my due date and had a strong heartbeat. I feel better about not feeling sick now! :)


----------



## Kiss08

maybebaby3 said:


> A lot of us seem to be hit with exhaustion! Thing is when you already have one or more children then you get no time to rest during the day. With my DS1 I used to just come home, nap, make dinner and go to bed!

I may have to spill the beans with my boss because my exhaustion is getting to the point where I'm not getting my work done. I'm too tired to work!


----------



## AnakeRose

20 min till my first appointment! wish me luck :D


----------



## kaili

kassiaethne said:


> Such a lazy today, seem glued to my bed and trapped by the master of warmth that is my blanket refuses to set me free...

LOL no lie ive been so lazy that ive been "rinse showering" with a plastic bag on my head so I don't have to dry my hair. I get in, clean my pits and my hoo ha, and get out, put on clean undies and tshirt and fuzzy socks, fill my water cup, and get back in bed. I have gotten to level 115 in jetpack joyride in like 5 days. Havent washed my hair since monday. And there are 6 water cups on my nightstand right next to me. I really need to get up and go out into the world but I am just so comfortable!!


----------



## kaili

Scholesy said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't got morning sickness? I feel a bit queasy when I first wake up but as soon as I eat breakfast, and no longer have an empty stomach, I'm fine. I know I should just be grateful, but with all the worrying that the pregnancy isn't progressing properly a bit of morning sickness would be very reassuring about now!

Hey I havent either, I threw up ONE ti.e at less than 4wks but it was only because I had a massive blood preasure drop from a sudden onset of diarrhea that totally cleared my insides out (sorry. Gross)

But anyway no morning sickness for me. Not really any nausea either but I am also a bored eater and tend to be munching on something all day long even pre-pregnancy and ive heard that the nausea comes from empty stomach so maybe thats why?


----------



## Kiss08

Someone (who doesn't know I'm pregnant) just told me a did a uterus grab. I can control my words but apparently I need to work on my non-verbals, too!


----------



## stuckinoki

Kiss08 said:


> Someone (who doesn't know I'm pregnant) just told me a did a uterus grab. I can control my words but apparently I need to work on my non-verbals, too!

Ha ha ha!

A Uterus Grab. 

That's awesome.


----------



## adopim

mummytochloe said:


> adopim no it's not so much for being in bed for 9. I will just metion it to her politely tomorrow, its a new lecturer (as we changed every semester) chances are she hasn't even read the plan yet

Hopefully the semester gets easier for you!


bubbles82 said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> Adopim!
> 
> Is that your LO?!?!?!
> 
> OMG, she's gorgeous!!!
> 
> I was thinking the same! Can I order one like that please :)Click to expand...

Haha, she is adorable and is very smart. But she is the biggest 4 year old drama queen ever! So many things are blown as far out of proportion as you can imagine. :haha: 



AnakeRose said:


> 20 min till my first appointment! wish me luck :D

Good luck!!


Kiss08 said:


> Someone (who doesn't know I'm pregnant) just told me a did a uterus grab. I can control my words but apparently I need to work on my non-verbals, too!

I do that literally all the time! Luckily, I'm at home most of the time so no one really sees me do it besides my DH. Lol!


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> Someone (who doesn't know I'm pregnant) just told me a did a uterus grab. I can control my words but apparently I need to work on my non-verbals, too!

I did one of these at work the other day after lunch on my way to the bathroom and one of my coworkers saw and said "only pregnant women do that" and I didnt even realize I was doing it until he said that. Scientifically speaking, it is an instinctual thing that many expecting mothers (not only humans) do to protect their young. Difficult to stop an action your body takes without your brain telling it to do lol


----------



## Scholesy

Kiss08 and Kali, thanks do much for sharing :) you've helped put my mind at rest. I've been eating quite a lot (way more than usual) so maybe it's just that my stomach is never empty :blush:


----------



## Zebra2023

I am measuring right on target at 7 weeks 1 day, baby is looking good, we got to hear the heartbeat so clear this time, amazing! Babies heartbeat is beating away at 180bpm :happydance: Scan photo attached :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Our baby moo bean 2.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## stuckinoki

Ugh.

I'm all kinds of crampy tonight.

I wonder if I'm dehydrated?? It feels like AF is going to show up any second and I keep running to the bathroom to wipe and check.


----------



## kassiaethne

I keep getting paranoid because my first pregnancy i mostly always had a dull ache and it kinda reasured me the baby was in there but that spdid end in a mc. But this time I really dont have it that often except at night or random achey streachy pain that lasts a couple secs then stops. Is it normal not to feel it alot of the time? Sometimes I just don't even feel pregnant, just tired and lazy


----------



## kaili

kassiaethne said:


> I keep getting paranoid because my first pregnancy i mostly always had a dull ache and it kinda reasured me the baby was in there but that spdid end in a mc. But this time I really dont have it that often except at night or random achey streachy pain that lasts a couple secs then stops. Is it normal not to feel it alot of the time? Sometimes I just don't even feel pregnant, just tired and lazy

i dont "feel pregnant" really ever... i get cramps in the southern regions that ive never had before (not even with AF) but I won't know for sure that the baby is there with a strong heartbeat and good growth until next week... i think once i see that i'll stop worrying so much


----------



## nico82

Scholesy said:


> Kiss08 and Kali, thanks do much for sharing :) you've helped put my mind at rest. I've been eating quite a lot (way more than usual) so maybe it's just that my stomach is never empty :blush:

I have terrible nausea and MS if I dont eat, trick is just to keep eating what ever you feel like and snack alot and then the nausea disappears. I also find drinking a bottle of vitamin water a day helps too :happydance:


----------



## Proserpina

Anybody else NOT getting morning sickness? 

I'm six weeks tomorrow and haven't felt anything worse than mild nausea.


----------



## Kiss08

Proserpina said:


> Anybody else NOT getting morning sickness?
> 
> I'm six weeks tomorrow and haven't felt anything worse than mild nausea.

Join the club! Enjoy it even though I know it's a bit disconcerting. I haven't had any nausea and my scan yesterday showed baby measuring on time with a strong heartbeat!


----------



## kassiaethne

kaili said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> I keep getting paranoid because my first pregnancy i mostly always had a dull ache and it kinda reasured me the baby was in there but that spdid end in a mc. But this time I really dont have it that often except at night or random achey streachy pain that lasts a couple secs then stops. Is it normal not to feel it alot of the time? Sometimes I just don't even feel pregnant, just tired and lazy
> 
> i dont "feel pregnant" really ever... i get cramps in the southern regions that ive never had before (not even with AF) but I won't know for sure that the baby is there with a strong heartbeat and good growth until next week... i think once i see that i'll stop worrying so muchClick to expand...

yeah thats about how I feel about it too, it just is worrysome because sometimes the pain is kinda on my right side so then I get paranoid its an endopic


----------



## Pink Petals

What is everyone craving?
Today I HAD to have hot dogs. I don't even really like hot dogs! Inhaled 3...


----------



## AnakeRose

Proserpina said:


> Anybody else NOT getting morning sickness?
> 
> I'm six weeks tomorrow and haven't felt anything worse than mild nausea.

I had very mild nausea up till 6 weeks and then it hit me like a truck.


----------



## adopim

I haven't had major cravings yet, but I've been really into donuts lately. Just bought a bunch of the individually packaged mini-donuts. :haha:

I've been getting random pains that moves from one side to another then the middle. Every time I feel a twinge of pain it seems to be in a different place. Nothing excruciating (except when I sneeze, then it hurts like the dickens for a few seconds) but still there.

I had a few hour bout with pretty intense nausea this afternoon... Full blown morning sickness is going to be hitting me very soon I think...


----------



## AnakeRose

Appointment went well. Everything looks fine. She did a papp because I can't remember my last one (I hate those!). I may be further along than 8 weeks (which I figured). Won't know that till my ultrasound. She put me on some meds for nausea which seems to be working, but the side effect is drowsiness (like I need more of that!). No fetal heart beat monitor on site today 2 more weeks till my scan. I don't know how I'm going to keep this pregnancy a secret from my new job with all the appointments scheduled. No one works in the evening!!

I was at Walmart today and walked down the chocolate aisle for the valentines day stuff and nearly lost my lunch....why oh why does chocolate have to be one of my aversions!!


----------



## nico82

AnakeRose said:


> Appointment went well. Everything looks fine. She did a papp because I can't remember my last one (I hate those!). I may be further along than 8 weeks (which I figured). Won't know that till my ultrasound. She put me on some meds for nausea which seems to be working, but the side effect is drowsiness (like I need more of that!). No fetal heart beat monitor on site today 2 more weeks till my scan. I don't know how I'm going to keep this pregnancy a secret from my new job with all the appointments scheduled. No one works in the evening!!
> 
> I was at Walmart today and walked down the chocolate aisle for the valentines day stuff and nearly lost my lunch....why oh why does chocolate have to be one of my aversions!!

My aversion is also chocolate and anything sweet lol I am glad your appointment went well :happydance:


----------



## kaili

Can I ask yall a question... I have recently developed a weird rashy type thing. They are little tiny patches (maybe 1mm diameter) but there are about 15 separate patches spread across my pelvic region, stomach, chest, sides and maybe one or two on my back. Theyre little tiny bumps surrounded by pinkish red. They don't itch, and they dont hurt but I can see them when I lift my shirt. Havent bought new clothes or changed detergents or soaps so I am wondering what might have caused them. If it was an allergy I feel it would be happening on my arms and legs too?

Anyone else have this or at least have any input?


----------



## Southafrica

Kiss08 said:


> I just finished my appt. My scan went well and baby is measuring right on time. The doctor saw the heart flickering away. She said my risk of miscarriage is now 3%. She said she would do another u/s in a month at my next appt. Only bad thing was I passed out after getting my blood work done. Oops!

That's wonderful!! How is she giving you a 3% miscarriage rate now (so much better than 20 yay!!) I thought it was 15-20 % up until the end of the first trimester for everyone??

So excited for my appt Tuesday! So scared as well lol


----------



## Kiss08

Southafrica said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> I just finished my appt. My scan went well and baby is measuring right on time. The doctor saw the heart flickering away. She said my risk of miscarriage is now 3%. She said she would do another u/s in a month at my next appt. Only bad thing was I passed out after getting my blood work done. Oops!
> 
> That's wonderful!! How is she giving you a 3% miscarriage rate now (so much better than 20 yay!!) I thought it was 15-20 % up until the end of the first trimester for everyone??
> 
> So excited for my appt Tuesday! So scared as well lolClick to expand...

I have heard that when the heartbeat is detected and it is strong/fast, combined with measuring on time, your risk goes to 5%. I'm guessing she came up with 3% because I am young, healthy, and have no history of mc. I don't know exactly -- I didn't ask questions!! :)


----------



## Southafrica

allforthegirl said:


> Congrats on the great scans!!!
> 
> I am really trying to keep the bloating to a minimum, so so far I just get a bit at night time, but I noticed I am slowly gainly weight. Anyone else worried about the weight they may gain? I just want the healthiest PG as possible!! and that includes being conscience of the weight I am gaining during. I didn't last time and it took a really long time to get it off!! :blush:

How are you keeping the bloating down, I'm about to lost my mind I am SO bloated I look wayyy more than just-about-8-weeks, I seriously look incredibly pregnant lol, I've gained 4ish pounds only but it looks and feels like 20! Help :/


----------



## Kiss08

Here's the mc stats I found (see attached picture).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 38


----------



## Southafrica

gatorj said:


> I honestly feel like I need new bras!!!!!!!!!!!! The funny thing is that I bought new ones before we conceived! Lol! On that subject, I bent down yesterday in the shower and HOLY COW my BBs hurt!!!!!!!!!! Anybody else?? :-O

Me!!! Laying on my side, if I turn the slightest on my stomach I'm In severe pain! Think the growing has definitely started as well, need to go to the sore for some new bras :)


----------



## adopim

Kiss08 said:


> Here's the mc stats I found (see attached picture).

That same website has a calculator thing that I tried out and it actually made me feel better even more confident than I was before :)


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> Here's the mc stats I found (see attached picture).

LOL all I could think about while looking at this chart is that you need to charge your phone hahahaha


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> Here's the mc stats I found (see attached picture).
> 
> LOL all I could think about while looking at this chart is that you need to charge your phone hahahahaClick to expand...

Hahaha. That's funny.


----------



## Melissa_M

:rofl: I thought the same thing kaili!!


----------



## Southafrica

Kiss08 said:


> Southafrica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> I just finished my appt. My scan went well and baby is measuring right on time. The doctor saw the heart flickering away. She said my risk of miscarriage is now 3%. She said she would do another u/s in a month at my next appt. Only bad thing was I passed out after getting my blood work done. Oops!
> 
> That's wonderful!! How is she giving you a 3% miscarriage rate now (so much better than 20 yay!!) I thought it was 15-20 % up until the end of the first trimester for everyone??
> 
> So excited for my appt Tuesday! So scared as well lolClick to expand...
> 
> I have heard that when the heartbeat is detected and it is strong/fast, combined with measuring on time, your risk goes to 5%. I'm guessing she came up with 3% because I am young, healthy, and have no history of mc. I don't know exactly -- I didn't ask questions!! :)Click to expand...

Oh I have never heard that, that's wonderful! Now I'm ever more nervous and anxious for Tuesday to come :):/:)


----------



## Melissa_M

Does anyone else have their own heart beat doppler? I have one and I think I'm going to have a listen around 8 weeks.... not expecting much but I'll give it a try!


----------



## Kiss08

Melissa_M said:


> Does anyone else have their own heart beat doppler? I have one and I think I'm going to have a listen around 8 weeks.... not expecting much but I'll give it a try!

My sister has one that she's going to send to me. 

Anyone having itchy and/or throbbing legs? It is the strangest feeling...


----------



## maybebaby3

Melissa_M said:


> Does anyone else have their own heart beat doppler? I have one and I think I'm going to have a listen around 8 weeks.... not expecting much but I'll give it a try!

I didn't think you could hear it that early. Never had a Doppler.


----------



## stuckinoki

Soooo.

Anyone have a "sweet" smelling *ahem* *cough, cough cough*

DH and I were fooling around last night and he told me afterwards that my *ahem* smelled sweet....

I don't know whether to take this as a compliment or an insult that it doesn't always smell sweet????

Anyone?


----------



## maybebaby3

stuckinoki said:


> Soooo.
> 
> Anyone have a "sweet" smelling *ahem* *cough, cough cough*
> 
> DH and I were fooling around last night and he told me afterwards that my *ahem* smelled sweet....
> 
> I don't know whether to take this as a compliment or an insult that it doesn't always smell sweet????
> 
> Anyone?

Never had this comment :haha:


----------



## kaili

stuckinoki said:


> Soooo.
> 
> Anyone have a "sweet" smelling *ahem* *cough, cough cough*
> 
> DH and I were fooling around last night and he told me afterwards that my *ahem* smelled sweet....
> 
> I don't know whether to take this as a compliment or an insult that it doesn't always smell sweet????
> 
> Anyone?

i wouldn't know. haven't let DH investigate the region since i got my BFP. dtd causes bleeding which makes me paranoid, and saliva makes for a dangerous environment for the baby should it get past the cervix, DH and I discussed that we would rather wait it out before we try anything just to be safe... 

though I have heard that it can change in scent (it also changes with what you eat, so if you've started eating a lot of fruits that probably why)... but with pregnancy scent change is common, you should only be worried if its foul smelling so ive heard


----------



## Gwenylovey

Melissa_M said:


> Does anyone else have their own heart beat doppler? I have one and I think I'm going to have a listen around 8 weeks.... not expecting much but I'll give it a try!

I have one! I listened today and heard the hearbeat! I'm about 8 weeks 6 days, which I think is on the earlier side, but I am very thin so that might have something to do with it. It took awhile to find and was quite low, but there was the heartbeat around 170 beats per minute. Such a beautiful sound! I say give it a go, but don't be discouraged if you don't hear anything because it is SO early and typically they don't pick up the hb until about 10 weeks. But be patient and move slowly, and swivel the wand around on each spot so that you pick up different angles. Once you hear it, you'll know - it sounds like a galloping horse. Good luck!



stuckinoki said:


> Soooo.
> 
> Anyone have a "sweet" smelling *ahem* *cough, cough cough*
> 
> DH and I were fooling around last night and he told me afterwards that my *ahem* smelled sweet....
> 
> I don't know whether to take this as a compliment or an insult that it doesn't always smell sweet????
> 
> Anyone?

I have also not received this comment...but unfortunately poor hubby hasn't gotten too much action recently so I'm not a good person to ask! I was taking progesterone cream up until my last scan, which really made me feel gross. Hopefully now that I'm done with that things will change...I'll let you know if he makes a comment :haha:


----------



## kaili

maybebaby3 said:


> Never had this comment :haha:

hey maybebaby3, just wondering how things with your DH are? I remember you said he wasn't thrilled about the BFP... have things improved?


----------



## stuckinoki

Gwenylovey said:


> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have their own heart beat doppler? I have one and I think I'm going to have a listen around 8 weeks.... not expecting much but I'll give it a try!
> 
> I have one! I listened today and heard the hearbeat! I'm about 8 weeks 6 days, which I think is on the earlier side, but I am very thin so that might have something to do with it. It took awhile to find and was quite low, but there was the heartbeat around 170 beats per minute. Such a beautiful sound! I say give it a go, but don't be discouraged if you don't hear anything because it is SO early and typically they don't pick up the hb until about 10 weeks. But be patient and move slowly, and swivel the wand around on each spot so that you pick up different angles. Once you hear it, you'll know - it sounds like a galloping horse. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> Soooo.
> 
> Anyone have a "sweet" smelling *ahem* *cough, cough cough*
> 
> DH and I were fooling around last night and he told me afterwards that my *ahem* smelled sweet....
> 
> I don't know whether to take this as a compliment or an insult that it doesn't always smell sweet????
> 
> Anyone?Click to expand...
> 
> I have also not received this comment...but unfortunately poor hubby hasn't gotten too much action recently so I'm not a good person to ask! I was taking progesterone cream up until my last scan, which really made me feel gross. Hopefully now that I'm done with that things will change...I'll let you know if he makes a comment :haha:Click to expand...


Oh god. Those gross progesterone suppositories! I asked my doc for the crinone the last time I saw him, it doesn't slosh out in gross gooey globs the next morning, but it does build up at the cervix so you have to "finger sweep" every couple days...I'm much happier on the crinone...I don't even need panty liners!

DH is a hound...at least that's what I tell him. He tells me when I'm ovulating, before I know I'm ovulating, and he also can pinpoint when AF is going to stop...he said he can smell it....Thanks douche...way to make me feel uncomfortable with my body. :haha:


----------



## Gwenylovey

stuckinoki said:


> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have their own heart beat doppler? I have one and I think I'm going to have a listen around 8 weeks.... not expecting much but I'll give it a try!
> 
> I have one! I listened today and heard the hearbeat! I'm about 8 weeks 6 days, which I think is on the earlier side, but I am very thin so that might have something to do with it. It took awhile to find and was quite low, but there was the heartbeat around 170 beats per minute. Such a beautiful sound! I say give it a go, but don't be discouraged if you don't hear anything because it is SO early and typically they don't pick up the hb until about 10 weeks. But be patient and move slowly, and swivel the wand around on each spot so that you pick up different angles. Once you hear it, you'll know - it sounds like a galloping horse. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> Soooo.
> 
> Anyone have a "sweet" smelling *ahem* *cough, cough cough*
> 
> DH and I were fooling around last night and he told me afterwards that my *ahem* smelled sweet....
> 
> I don't know whether to take this as a compliment or an insult that it doesn't always smell sweet????
> 
> Anyone?Click to expand...
> 
> I have also not received this comment...but unfortunately poor hubby hasn't gotten too much action recently so I'm not a good person to ask! I was taking progesterone cream up until my last scan, which really made me feel gross. Hopefully now that I'm done with that things will change...I'll let you know if he makes a comment :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh god. Those gross progesterone suppositories! I asked my doc for the crinone the last time I saw him, it doesn't slosh out in gross gooey globs the next morning, but it does build up at the cervix so you have to "finger sweep" every couple days...I'm much happier on the crinone...I don't even need panty liners!
> 
> DH is a hound...at least that's what I tell him. He tells me when I'm ovulating, before I know I'm ovulating, and he also can pinpoint when AF is going to stop...he said he can smell it....Thanks douche...way to make me feel uncomfortable with my body. :haha:Click to expand...

Haha, that's amazing! Wow, he is really in tune with your body, huh? I don't know that it should make you feel uncomfortable - that fact that he is in tune is a good thing I think! I have never heard of anyone being so aware of all of their partners rhythms based on their smells though! BTW, did your docs ever determine the causes of your early losses?? I hope so and I hope that it is all straightened out for this time because you so deserve it!!


----------



## stuckinoki

Gwenylovey said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have their own heart beat doppler? I have one and I think I'm going to have a listen around 8 weeks.... not expecting much but I'll give it a try!
> 
> I have one! I listened today and heard the hearbeat! I'm about 8 weeks 6 days, which I think is on the earlier side, but I am very thin so that might have something to do with it. It took awhile to find and was quite low, but there was the heartbeat around 170 beats per minute. Such a beautiful sound! I say give it a go, but don't be discouraged if you don't hear anything because it is SO early and typically they don't pick up the hb until about 10 weeks. But be patient and move slowly, and swivel the wand around on each spot so that you pick up different angles. Once you hear it, you'll know - it sounds like a galloping horse. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> Soooo.
> 
> Anyone have a "sweet" smelling *ahem* *cough, cough cough*
> 
> DH and I were fooling around last night and he told me afterwards that my *ahem* smelled sweet....
> 
> I don't know whether to take this as a compliment or an insult that it doesn't always smell sweet????
> 
> Anyone?Click to expand...
> 
> I have also not received this comment...but unfortunately poor hubby hasn't gotten too much action recently so I'm not a good person to ask! I was taking progesterone cream up until my last scan, which really made me feel gross. Hopefully now that I'm done with that things will change...I'll let you know if he makes a comment :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh god. Those gross progesterone suppositories! I asked my doc for the crinone the last time I saw him, it doesn't slosh out in gross gooey globs the next morning, but it does build up at the cervix so you have to "finger sweep" every couple days...I'm much happier on the crinone...I don't even need panty liners!
> 
> DH is a hound...at least that's what I tell him. He tells me when I'm ovulating, before I know I'm ovulating, and he also can pinpoint when AF is going to stop...he said he can smell it....Thanks douche...way to make me feel uncomfortable with my body. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, that's amazing! Wow, he is really in tune with your body, huh? I don't know that it should make you feel uncomfortable - that fact that he is in tune is a good thing I think! I have never heard of anyone being so aware of all of their partners rhythms based on their smells though! BTW, did your docs ever determine the causes of your early losses?? I hope so and I hope that it is all straightened out for this time because you so deserve it!!Click to expand...

No, they haven't figured anything out. We've seen 3 REs and a couple other GYNs and all the tests came back WNL, even the chromosome analysis.

Nobody seems to be able to figure it out.

Though my new doctor said that 50% of unexplained infertility cases remain unexplained, that there's still so much they don't know about reproduction...didn't exactly make me feel better.

But I'm on the steroid dose so that if it is my thyroid antibodies or NK cells that is causing the losses, this should help.


----------



## kaili

any of you ladies that have had kids before able to say if its normal that my "crampiness" is one sided? its not WAY far to the right but its definitely not completely centered under my belly button, id say its about an inch or two over?


----------



## Kiss08

This is how I announced my pregnancy to my immediate family!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## marie_sims

This thread has grown a lot since I last posted :)

I am now eight weeks pregnant, I had really bad morning sickness last week. I have been lucky to avoid throwing up, but off and on extreme nausea is my only major symptom.

My cravings have been mostly all things pasta :winkwink:


----------



## MadamRose

zebra glad all was well with scan 

stuckinoki i am like that even now i am always checking :dohh: 

AnakeRose glad all is well. why does she think you may be more than 8 weeks ?

Kiss08 i love that chart, do you think hearing heartbeat is same as seeing it as they don't listen where i am until the dating scan

Melissa_M i have one, was gonna try at same time that i got my daughter, cant remember if that is 10 or 14 weeks though :dohh: 

I have found sucking on lolly pops helps my ms. It's stupidly useful as i can do it at uni as really dont want people knowing yet.


----------



## Phantom710

kaili said:


> any of you ladies that have had kids before able to say if its normal that my "crampiness" is one sided? its not WAY far to the right but its definitely not completely centered under my belly button, id say its about an inch or two over?

Mine is never center with this one or my son :) :flower:


----------



## adopim

stuckinoki: Hope this one is your sticky bean! :)

Kiss08: That is super cute! I will post a picture later of how I will be telling my immediate family! :thumbup:

Kaili: With my DD I had pains all over all the time with all the stretching going on. This one my pains move to one place at a time. As long as it's not really extreme on one side or accompanied with bleeding, I'm sure it's just fine :)

mummytochloe: When I was pg with DD my boss gave me these little candy things to help with morning sickness. They were called "Preggie Pop Drops" and they worked pretty well for me. Didn't completely get rid of it but they really did help a lot.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Kiss08 said:


> This is how I announced my pregnancy to my immediate family!

Love this, adorable!


----------



## lynnikins

Phantom710 said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> any of you ladies that have had kids before able to say if its normal that my "crampiness" is one sided? its not WAY far to the right but its definitely not completely centered under my belly button, id say its about an inch or two over?
> 
> Mine is never center with this one or my son :) :flower:Click to expand...

mine has always been onesided too, i just always think of it as things attaching and getting proper stuck in, for me M/C has always started with really bad pains not crampiness


----------



## kaili

lynnikins said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaili said:
> 
> 
> any of you ladies that have had kids before able to say if its normal that my "crampiness" is one sided? its not WAY far to the right but its definitely not completely centered under my belly button, id say its about an inch or two over?
> 
> Mine is never center with this one or my son :) :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> mine has always been onesided too, i just always think of it as things attaching and getting proper stuck in, for me M/C has always started with really bad pains not crampinessClick to expand...

thanks girls for all of the comments :) puts my mind at ease.

as a sidebar, im NOT an emotional person, i think i had a real symptom today besides the weird cramp. just found out my sis got into college in my city (my family's hometown is far away) and that she's going to accept the offer. i just bawled my eyes out with joy. what is happening to me???


----------



## moondust7

Hi ladies!! I'm 37, due with baby#1 on Sept. 24. I m/c'ed in Oct. so hoping this is the one! Would love to join the thread. Hope you all have a great weekend!!


----------



## Emmy1987

I am so HUNGRYYYYYY! Nausea stops for like an hour and I want to devour everything!


----------



## stuckinoki

I bent over this morning and I threw up in my mouth a little bit :sick: not sure where that came from....definitely a first! lol


----------



## adopim

Here is how I am going to tell my immediate family:
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/E1FC0B44-0E18-4DE0-BF49-F51B8BA3DEB2-4582-000005C319B6383A_zps6d156499.jpg

kaili: I can get emotional sometimes, but I have cried at least once a day for the last two weeks... Usually for silly reasons too!

Welcome moondust7! 

Emmy1987: Me too, but I'm hungry for junk... I made some steam-fresh broccoli for lunch today and I thought I was going to throw it all back up... I normally love broccoli!


----------



## stuckinoki

Emmy1987 said:


> I am so HUNGRYYYYYY! Nausea stops for like an hour and I want to devour everything!

I ate a full lunch, extra order of fries and chocolate cake....3 hours after I had 2nd breakfast...

I'm becoming a hobbit! lol


----------



## kaili

first time ive done this... ate a whole bag of 20 mini powdered little debbies donuts today. in 20 minutes. SMH


----------



## kassiaethne

O.O today really freaked me out, for about an hour I felt kick like flexing in my uterus, I was all...waiiit....thats not possible at all....lol

now it just keeps happening randomly on and off throughout the day


----------



## stuckinoki

kaili said:


> first time ive done this... ate a whole bag of 20 mini powdered little debbies donuts today. in 20 minutes. SMH

1 donut a minute????

That's pretty impressive ;)


----------



## AnakeRose

MTC She thinks I may be more because the size of the sac felt larger than 8 weeks to her. Maybe DH's grandma was right saying I was pregnant before she died.


----------



## Kiss08

stuckinoki said:


> Emmy1987 said:
> 
> 
> I am so HUNGRYYYYYY! Nausea stops for like an hour and I want to devour everything!
> 
> I ate a full lunch, extra order of fries and chocolate cake....3 hours after I had 2nd breakfast...
> 
> I'm becoming a hobbit! lolClick to expand...

LOL. I'm totally a hobbit!

I ate four breakfasts today. FOUR!


----------



## stuckinoki

Kiss08 said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy1987 said:
> 
> 
> I am so HUNGRYYYYYY! Nausea stops for like an hour and I want to devour everything!
> 
> I ate a full lunch, extra order of fries and chocolate cake....3 hours after I had 2nd breakfast...
> 
> I'm becoming a hobbit! lolClick to expand...
> 
> LOL. I'm totally a hobbit!
> 
> I ate four breakfasts today. FOUR!Click to expand...

For the past two days....the ONLY thing I wanted for breakfast was a McDonald's Steak Egg and Cheese Bagel with extra garlic sauce [or whatever that magical white, slimy, greasy confectionary deliciousness is they put on it is]

OMG. I almost cried with happiness. lol


----------



## OperationBbyO

All I want to eat is citrus fruits. :shrug: I'm forcing myself to slowdown on the grapefruit but I'm eating one half about every fifteen minutes. I'm about to go slice #4. Glad I got the big bag from Costco!


----------



## tekkitten

kaili said:


> first time ive done this... ate a whole bag of 20 mini powdered little debbies donuts today. in 20 minutes. SMH


Oh my god, new I really want a doughnut! With sprinkles.... lol.

Suddenly I am all about cheese. Cheddar, to be specific. And avocados as well <3


----------



## Proserpina

adopim said:


> Here is how I am going to tell my immediate family:
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/E1FC0B44-0E18-4DE0-BF49-F51B8BA3DEB2-4582-000005C319B6383A_zps6d156499.jpg

That's very clever, adopim. 

I've been thinking things over, and since my family is all long-distance and I am waiting until I am almost 6 months pregnant to tell them, I am thinking of telling them by doing a real-life enactment of this Web comic here: 

https://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0587.html

I'll just need my husband plus maybe two other men and some ninja costumes. We'll do the photo shoot and then photoshop in the word bubbles and some fake, cartoon blood. I'm going to a family reunion and wedding around June 1st, so maybe we can do it then and ask DH's brothers to help us out.


----------



## Pink Petals

Myhot dog craving continues... I have had 5 in the last 24 hours lol.


----------



## kaili

Ughh so frustrating. DH is on his man period right now. Asked him if he wanted to watch tv and he said no cuz he was going to ve playing a tournament in his game til 10 (thats 5 hours) and so I made ONE comment "FOR FIVE HOURS??" And then I said "okayyyy then" and went upstairs to hang out by myself and then he came up an hour later saying I guilted him into watching tv (which btw I don't even want to do, was just making a gesture to hang)... and now he is doing the typical "you never let me do what I want to do" thing he does EVEN THOUGH I left the room to go do my own thing when he said he was going to be gaming all night.

Man, is that how I used to act while AF was in town? If so, I am sorry I was such a bitch! Haha


----------



## AnakeRose

tekkitten said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> first time ive done this... ate a whole bag of 20 mini powdered little debbies donuts today. in 20 minutes. SMH
> 
> 
> Oh my god, new I really want a doughnut! With sprinkles.... lol.
> 
> Suddenly I am all about cheese. Cheddar, to be specific. And avocados as well <3Click to expand...

Crap now I want those mini donughts you get at the fair!!


----------



## adopim

I've noticed my DH snapping at me a lot more lately. I dunno if he's just feeding off of my pregnancy vibes or what.... Lol


----------



## kassiaethne

adopim said:


> I've noticed my DH snapping at me a lot more lately. I dunno if he's just feeding off of my pregnancy vibes or what.... Lol

mines the opposite, I can see it in his eyes when hes ready to be all OMG THE DISHES ARE A MESS, and then I can watch him mentally saying "oh shes pregnant its okay" 

I'm wondering how long that is going to keep up


----------



## Pink Petals

My DH has been reallygood ntil 4 days ago... seems they do reach a breaking point. 

Although, I can't complain too much. He did go get hot dogs for me...


----------



## adopim

Well, my DH doesn't care about mess too much. I'm the one that feels guilty when my job isn't done (dishes, laundry, etc). I always apologize but he just shrugs it off, doesn't bother him. But if I ask him about something he just seems to "bite my head off" more often. :shrug: I'm sure it'll change once the reality of the pregnancy kicks in.... I'm thinking probably after our first appointment it will be more real to him and maybe the "oh she's pregnant" thought process will kick in a bit more. Lol


----------



## kaili

Any of you ladies had any issues with hives? I've never had hives in my entire life and the only thing i am allergic to is cats (and i've steered clear of them since wayyyy before BFP), and in the past 2 days I've noticed what appear to be the start of hives happening across my stomach and abdomen region, my chest, my back, and my shoulders. 

the thing is that they are small and they are spread out and they don't itch (yet, thankfully) but they are definitely there and I'm wondering if its something i should get checked out or not. i havent changed my detergents or soaps or lotions or anything, and my food diet, while it has changed, i haven't added anything new. any thoughts?


----------



## kassiaethne

kaili said:


> Any of you ladies had any issues with hives? I've never had hives in my entire life and the only thing i am allergic to is cats (and i've steered clear of them since wayyyy before BFP), and in the past 2 days I've noticed what appear to be the start of hives happening across my stomach and abdomen region, my chest, my back, and my shoulders.
> 
> the thing is that they are small and they are spread out and they don't itch (yet, thankfully) but they are definitely there and I'm wondering if its something i should get checked out or not. i havent changed my detergents or soaps or lotions or anything, and my food diet, while it has changed, i haven't added anything new. any thoughts?

omg not with hives exactly but I went to eat grilled octopus today, and after eating it the inside of my mouth was having a slight allergic reaction to it. and I've NEVER been allergic to octopus


----------



## adopim

Could just be a reaction from the hormones. I'm just finally getting through a major breakout on my face that happened about a week after my BFP. I'm not sure, as long as they don't itch or aren't painful I don't see it as something to worry too much, but definitely mention it to your doctor, especially if it doesn't go away.


----------



## kaili

adopim said:


> Could just be a reaction from the hormones. I'm just finally getting through a major breakout on my face that happened about a week after my BFP. I'm not sure, as long as they don't itch or aren't painful I don't see it as something to worry too much, but definitely mention it to your doctor, especially if it doesn't go away.

yea my first appointment is thursday (5 days from now) so i think unless they start itching or hurting ill just keep my eye on them until the appointment and ill ask then.

the weird thing is that the ones on my chest and neck DO itch (havent scratched them yet)... but those are the newest ones (they popped up today).. the others have been there for a few days and unless i consciously touch them, they don't itch.

i also recently started taking a DHA supplement along with my regular prenatal (a few days ago) so i am going to stop that for a few days and see if they disappear...


----------



## adopim

That also could be something too. At least you have an appt sooner rather than later.

My DD asked me again this afternoon why my belly was getting bigger. Hahahaha! Not telling her yet, so I just told her again I would tell her later. :haha: hopefully that holds her off of a few more days.


----------



## maybebaby3

kaili said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Never had this comment :haha:
> 
> hey maybebaby3, just wondering how things with your DH are? I remember you said he wasn't thrilled about the BFP... have things improved?Click to expand...

hi kaili - thanks for remembering and asking. he has since come around and even started thinking about baby names. he's not thrilled per se but he's accepted it and that's what counts i guess. i'm hoping all will be OK!


----------



## maybebaby3

kaili said:


> any of you ladies that have had kids before able to say if its normal that my "crampiness" is one sided? its not WAY far to the right but its definitely not completely centered under my belly button, id say its about an inch or two over?

yeah i get twinges mainly on my left side.


----------



## maybebaby3

well i'm glad not to have to go to work today but have soooooooo much to do!!! laundry, cleaning and and i have to go out and get a pressie for FIL as we're going out for lunch to celebrate his bday tomorrow. DH is working til 2 so i have decided to allow myself half an hour on here and then get on to the chores!

does anyone not have a bump buddy? my bump buddy sadly has had a mc :cry: and now i'm bump buddy less. if anyone would like to be bump buddies let me know! :flower:


----------



## babydevil1989

Im only able to eat crappy food atm even the thought of veggies makes me so nauseous (it happened with my son too!) iv lost 6lbs this week through hardly eating! Havnt been sick but just cant eat!

Scan in 5 days :help: im so scared! Hoping and praying theres a heartbeat!


----------



## smonty27

ahhh 7 weeks today! time is flying by it seems 

how are all you other ladies doing out there?

due date got changed to sept 14!!!


----------



## smonty27

also has anyone been experiencing nose bleeds? i have never had them before but since i have been preggo they seem to be poping up alot


----------



## lynnikins

im right there with you about 7 wks got to wait till 9+ wks till my appointment though :( feeling the nausea bad though


----------



## adopim

babydevil1989 said:


> Im only able to eat crappy food atm even the thought of veggies makes me so nauseous (it happened with my son too!) iv lost 6lbs this week through hardly eating! Havnt been sick but just cant eat!
> 
> Scan in 5 days :help: im so scared! Hoping and praying theres a heartbeat!

I know what you mean about the crappy food. I made a bag of steam-fresh broccoli for lunch yesterday, and I nearly threw it right back up again! I normally love steamed vegetables... I'm sure I haven't lost any weight though, I don't eat that terribly much, but when I do it's always high calorie junk. Lol


----------



## smonty27

lynnikins said:


> im right there with you about 7 wks got to wait till 9+ wks till my appointment though :( feeling the nausea bad though

i agree i didn't have any so far but these past couple days i have been feeling like it is any min that i'm going to just throw up been trying to drink a lot of water and eat things that don't have a strong smell but dh made some breakfast this morning and i wanted to bleh lol


----------



## stuckinoki

I guess you should take my name down. My 1$ tree test was so close to negative this morning that I can't imagine that this pregnancy is even remotely viable.

Nice chatting with you ladies.

H&H 9 months.


----------



## gatorj

smonty27 said:


> also has anyone been experiencing nose bleeds? i have never had them before but since i have been preggo they seem to be poping up alot

I have!!!!!!!!! I thought maybe it was due to the dry weather/dry house. I want to go buy a humidifier this weekend. Is this a pregnancy symptom?


----------



## gatorj

maybebaby3 said:


> well i'm glad not to have to go to work today but have soooooooo much to do!!! laundry, cleaning and and i have to go out and get a pressie for FIL as we're going out for lunch to celebrate his bday tomorrow. DH is working til 2 so i have decided to allow myself half an hour on here and then get on to the chores!
> 
> does anyone not have a bump buddy? my bump buddy sadly has had a mc :cry: and now i'm bump buddy less. if anyone would like to be bump buddies let me know! :flower:

No bump buddy here if you are still interested!:thumbup: :coffee:


----------



## gatorj

stuckinoki said:


> I guess you should take my name down. My 1$ tree test was so close to negative this morning that I can't imagine that this pregnancy is even remotely viable.
> 
> Nice chatting with you ladies.
> 
> H&H 9 months.

So sorry hon!! :hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

stuckinoki said:


> I guess you should take my name down. My 1$ tree test was so close to negative this morning that I can't imagine that this pregnancy is even remotely viable.
> 
> Nice chatting with you ladies.
> 
> H&H 9 months.

I am really so sorry to hear this :( It's not fair :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

gatorj said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> well i'm glad not to have to go to work today but have soooooooo much to do!!! laundry, cleaning and and i have to go out and get a pressie for FIL as we're going out for lunch to celebrate his bday tomorrow. DH is working til 2 so i have decided to allow myself half an hour on here and then get on to the chores!
> 
> does anyone not have a bump buddy? my bump buddy sadly has had a mc :cry: and now i'm bump buddy less. if anyone would like to be bump buddies let me know! :flower:
> 
> No bump buddy here if you are still interested!:thumbup: :coffee:Click to expand...

I am :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Stuckinoki so sorry :hugs:


----------



## kaili

maybebaby3 said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Never had this comment :haha:
> 
> hey maybebaby3, just wondering how things with your DH are? I remember you said he wasn't thrilled about the BFP... have things improved?Click to expand...
> 
> hi kaili - thanks for remembering and asking. he has since come around and even started thinking about baby names. he's not thrilled per se but he's accepted it and that's what counts i guess. i'm hoping all will be OK!Click to expand...

good, was worried he wouldn't come around after how irked you said he was, glad to know things have gotten better :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Ok I know you're not supposed to do this, but I wanted poached eggs with runny yolks this morning :blush: I probably won't make it a habit though.


----------



## MrsCD

AnakeRose said:


> Ok I know you're not supposed to do this, but I wanted poached eggs with runny yolks this morning :blush: I probably won't make it a habit though.

You are braver than me! I don't even dare have a little mayonnaise just incase of samenila (not sure how its spelt)


----------



## babydevil1989

I eat most of the stuff were not suppose too! If its never made me ill before i eat it! :blush:

I had raw cake batter the other day! :/


----------



## nik25

stuckinoki said:


> I guess you should take my name down. My 1$ tree test was so close to negative this morning that I can't imagine that this pregnancy is even remotely viable.
> 
> Nice chatting with you ladies.
> 
> H&H 9 months.

SO sorry:( my heart is breaking for you. Have you tested with another frer? And have you had any spotting? My $store test didn't get darker for a few weeks. My frer just gradually got darker every few days. :hugs: you SO deserve this!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

LOL yeah i eat all the stuff they tell you not to...4th pregnancy, i dont really care anymore. with the first i was so worried about breaking the rules but anymore, its like _eh whats the chance of that really happening._


----------



## maybebaby3

kaili said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaili said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Never had this comment :haha:
> 
> hey maybebaby3, just wondering how things with your DH are? I remember you said he wasn't thrilled about the BFP... have things improved?Click to expand...
> 
> hi kaili - thanks for remembering and asking. he has since come around and even started thinking about baby names. he's not thrilled per se but he's accepted it and that's what counts i guess. i'm hoping all will be OK!Click to expand...
> 
> good, was worried he wouldn't come around after how irked you said he was, glad to know things have gotten better :)Click to expand...

Thank you :) :flower: :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

MrsCD said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Ok I know you're not supposed to do this, but I wanted poached eggs with runny yolks this morning :blush: I probably won't make it a habit though.
> 
> You are braver than me! I don't even dare have a little mayonnaise just incase of samenila (not sure how its spelt)Click to expand...

Mayo is ok if it is a bottled one, just not home made as its made with raw eggs!


----------



## adopim

I'm not as worried about my diet either. I generally do stay away from lunch meat, but I'm not a big lunch meat water anyways so it's more just that. So food in my diet doesn't make me the slightest bit nervous, I just don't eat as much tuna. 

Right now I'm dealing with some extreme nausea, so food is the last thing on my mind. I ate some spaghetti my DH so graciously made because I thought I might just be hungry.... Now I'm burping up some nasty things. I'm surprised I haven't thrown up yet... Wasn't expecting to get it full blown until at the earliest next week so we'll see.


----------



## maybebaby3

Ugh nausea! Morning noon and night. Am making a jacket potato now


----------



## kaili

Jacket potato?


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> Jacket potato?

Jacket potato = baked potato


----------



## adopim

Well my nausea finally subsided a bit. I think I'm going to take advantage and get a shower in quick. Tho I'm still extremely exhausted...


----------



## babydevil1989

Iv been living off jacket spuds lol managed to eat my tea tonight which is a first since xmas!! Feeling nauseous now tho :(


----------



## Zebra2023

So sorry Stucki :hugs: retest with an FRER, my cheapo tests didn't get dark until quite a few weeks in. Fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## adopim

stuckinoki said:


> I guess you should take my name down. My 1$ tree test was so close to negative this morning that I can't imagine that this pregnancy is even remotely viable.
> 
> Nice chatting with you ladies.
> 
> H&H 9 months.

I'm so sorry to hear this :( Maybe it was just a faulty test?


----------



## stuckinoki

It would have been 6 faulty tests and 3 different brands...I don't think they were all faulty.


----------



## stuckinoki

And like 4 different batches of urine as well.


----------



## smonty27

stuckinoki said:


> I guess you should take my name down. My 1$ tree test was so close to negative this morning that I can't imagine that this pregnancy is even remotely viable.
> 
> Nice chatting with you ladies.
> 
> H&H 9 months.

I didn't get a postive on dollar tree test until almost 5 and half weeks I would deff retest with another test and go from there and if yor still unsure then ou could always get some blood work done.. Don't give up yet!


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> Jacket potato?
> 
> Jacket potato = baked potatoClick to expand...

I learned a new word today!


----------



## ozzi

Hi can you add me please :flower: 
EDD 19/9 based on last aunt flo, but I think it'll be more like the 30/9. Guess I'll have to wait til the first scan to find out :)
Congrats to you all :)


----------



## kassiaethne

awe went out shopping today with my husband, hes being so sweet carrying everything, then pointed out how far he went to go get me meds when I was sick and I started crying in the car all "omg you are the perfect husband" 

SOoooo embarassing

I'm going to miss him hes going to be gone for 2 weeks and some monday :(


----------



## adopim

stuckinoki said:


> It would have been 6 faulty tests and 3 different brands...I don't think they were all faulty.




stuckinoki said:


> And like 4 different batches of urine as well.

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## adopim

kaili said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaili said:
> 
> 
> Jacket potato?
> 
> Jacket potato = baked potatoClick to expand...
> 
> I learned a new word today!Click to expand...

I did too! :thumbup:



ozzi said:


> Hi can you add me please :flower:
> EDD 19/9 based on last aunt flo, but I think it'll be more like the 30/9. Guess I'll have to wait til the first scan to find out :)
> Congrats to you all :)

Congrats to you too! :D Welcome!



kassiaethne said:


> awe went out shopping today with my husband, hes being so sweet carrying everything, then pointed out how far he went to go get me meds when I was sick and I started crying in the car all "omg you are the perfect husband"
> 
> SOoooo embarassing
> 
> I'm going to miss him hes going to be gone for 2 weeks and some monday :(

Haha, I don't think mine has fully come to terms with the reality that I'm really pregnant yet. He's very happy, it's just it's still in the surreal stage for him yet. I think he'll get way more excited once he sees the ultrasound and possibly hears the heartbeat. 
Tho today he was extremely helpful. He cooked lunch for us while I was bed trying to sleep away my nasty nausea... :) it was a small gesture, but I'll take it!


----------



## Phantom710

Stuck-- are you SERIOUS????? :cry: :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

kaili said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaili said:
> 
> 
> Jacket potato?
> 
> Jacket potato = baked potatoClick to expand...
> 
> I learned a new word today!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## maybebaby3

Scan tomorrow I can't wait! Keep worrying there won't be anything in there!!!


----------



## stuckinoki

Phantom710 said:


> Stuck-- are you SERIOUS????? :cry: :hugs:

Yeah, FRER and Dollar tree were both blaring BFN this morning, I tested again to make sure.


----------



## kaili

So sorry stuck :(


----------



## gatorj

Anybody else suffering with the "GI rollercoaster?" I swear, every day...I eat-feel nauseous-then constipation or diarrhea..then I'm starving, eat...feel sick..cycle starts again. I can't seem to level out. Yesterday I spent most of the day on the couch with GI cramps/gas/bloating and I have NO idea why. Makes me feel horrible at times. I feel bad that on the weekends I never leave the house, clean or do anything productive..I feel bad I'm so lazy but I feel crappy....:cry:


----------



## Pink Petals

gatorj said:


> Anybody else suffering with the "GI rollercoaster?" I swear, every day...I eat-feel nauseous-then constipation or diarrhea..then I'm starving, eat...feel sick..cycle starts again. I can't seem to level out. Yesterday I spent most of the day on the couch with GI cramps/gas/bloating and I have NO idea why. Makes me feel horrible at times. I feel bad that on the weekends I never leave the house, clean or do anything productive..I feel bad I'm so lazy but I feel crappy....:cry:

Yup, me too! We have to try to remember that it will pass. But it sure sucks. The bloating is making my pants too tight! I have been unbuttoning them under my shirt at work. :blush:


----------



## gatorj

Pink Petals said:


> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> Anybody else suffering with the "GI rollercoaster?" I swear, every day...I eat-feel nauseous-then constipation or diarrhea..then I'm starving, eat...feel sick..cycle starts again. I can't seem to level out. Yesterday I spent most of the day on the couch with GI cramps/gas/bloating and I have NO idea why. Makes me feel horrible at times. I feel bad that on the weekends I never leave the house, clean or do anything productive..I feel bad I'm so lazy but I feel crappy....:cry:
> 
> Yup, me too! We have to try to remember that it will pass. But it sure sucks. The bloating is making my pants too tight! I have been unbuttoning them under my shirt at work. :blush:Click to expand...

Me too! I totally didn't realize I was "undone" one day..fortunately no one could notice :wacko:


----------



## nik25

gatorj said:


> Anybody else suffering with the "GI rollercoaster?" I swear, every day...I eat-feel nauseous-then constipation or diarrhea..then I'm starving, eat...feel sick..cycle starts again. I can't seem to level out. Yesterday I spent most of the day on the couch with GI cramps/gas/bloating and I have NO idea why. Makes me feel horrible at times. I feel bad that on the weekends I never leave the house, clean or do anything productive..I feel bad I'm so lazy but I feel crappy....:cry:

Yep I could've wrote this myself:/ I have Ibs and an inflamation in my colon that causes bleeding and bad bloating. Every time I go to the bathroom im scared Bc there's blood and it makes me about have a heart attack thinking I'm having a mc:( I can't take my medicine now. I'm hoping it Gets better soon. I just have to lay down and rest most of the time. The cramps and aches are yuck! sorry you have to go through this too. I feel your pain. 

Is anyone else having pulling pains on both sides and down low?


----------



## Loukachu

nik25 said:


> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> Anybody else suffering with the "GI rollercoaster?" I swear, every day...I eat-feel nauseous-then constipation or diarrhea..then I'm starving, eat...feel sick..cycle starts again. I can't seem to level out. Yesterday I spent most of the day on the couch with GI cramps/gas/bloating and I have NO idea why. Makes me feel horrible at times. I feel bad that on the weekends I never leave the house, clean or do anything productive..I feel bad I'm so lazy but I feel crappy....:cry:
> 
> Yep I could've wrote this myself:/ I have Ibs and an inflamation in my colon that causes bleeding and bad bloating. Every time I go to the bathroom im scared Bc there's blood and it makes me about have a heart attack thinking I'm having a mc:( I can't take my medicine now. I'm hoping it Gets better soon. I just have to lay down and rest most of the time. The cramps and aches are yuck! sorry you have to go through this too. I feel your pain.
> 
> Is anyone else having pulling pains on both sides and down low?Click to expand...

Have had some pulling pains they come and go -don't think it is anything to worry about


----------



## maybebaby3

gatorj said:


> Anybody else suffering with the "GI rollercoaster?" I swear, every day...I eat-feel nauseous-then constipation or diarrhea..then I'm starving, eat...feel sick..cycle starts again. I can't seem to level out. Yesterday I spent most of the day on the couch with GI cramps/gas/bloating and I have NO idea why. Makes me feel horrible at times. I feel bad that on the weekends I never leave the house, clean or do anything productive..I feel bad I'm so lazy but I feel crappy....:cry:

I could've written this myself! My flat is a tip and I'm dreading work tomorrow. If all is ok at the scan I'm going to tell my colleagues so that if I look like death they know why. I'm worried though as 2 of my colleagues have been ttc no2 for a year at least and no luck and then along comes me and my whoopsie bean :S


----------



## smonty27

i have been having problems with going to the bathroom sometimes and then other times going like crazy i just keep drinking water and keep hoping it will get better lol 

also i'm sorry if this is TMI but has anyone else been experiencing an increase in cervical mucus when you wipe? i'm thinking that it is the plug forming but has anyone else had this before?


----------



## Pink Petals

smonty27 said:


> i have been having problems with going to the bathroom sometimes and then other times going like crazy i just keep drinking water and keep hoping it will get better lol
> 
> also i'm sorry if this is TMI but has anyone else been experiencing an increase in cervical mucus when you wipe? i'm thinking that it is the plug forming but has anyone else had this before?

Yep, lots of creamy cm. it is to prevent infection I think.


----------



## gatorj

nik25 said:


> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> Anybody else suffering with the "GI rollercoaster?" I swear, every day...I eat-feel nauseous-then constipation or diarrhea..then I'm starving, eat...feel sick..cycle starts again. I can't seem to level out. Yesterday I spent most of the day on the couch with GI cramps/gas/bloating and I have NO idea why. Makes me feel horrible at times. I feel bad that on the weekends I never leave the house, clean or do anything productive..I feel bad I'm so lazy but I feel crappy....:cry:
> 
> Yep I could've wrote this myself:/ I have Ibs and an inflamation in my colon that causes bleeding and bad bloating. Every time I go to the bathroom im scared Bc there's blood and it makes me about have a heart attack thinking I'm having a mc:( I can't take my medicine now. I'm hoping it Gets better soon. I just have to lay down and rest most of the time. The cramps and aches are yuck! sorry you have to go through this too. I feel your pain.
> 
> Is anyone else having pulling pains on both sides and down low?Click to expand...

Oh you poor thing!!!I am sorry you are going through that..I would worry too! sometimes it is hard to tell GI stuff from repro cramps etc. I try to play it safe/take it easy. Do you get any relief from epsom salt baths? They have helped me a lot..but how many baths can you take a day!!?!?! lol!! Hang in there hon..:flower:


----------



## kaili

gatorj said:


> Anybody else suffering with the "GI rollercoaster?" I swear, every day...I eat-feel nauseous-then constipation or diarrhea..then I'm starving, eat...feel sick..cycle starts again. I can't seem to level out. Yesterday I spent most of the day on the couch with GI cramps/gas/bloating and I have NO idea why. Makes me feel horrible at times. I feel bad that on the weekends I never leave the house, clean or do anything productive..I feel bad I'm so lazy but I feel crappy....:cry:

ive been shitting like 4 times a day, always starts with feeling semi-nauseated first... go to the bathroom, and then i feel like a million bucks. then i eat or drink a glass of water, and repeat. it sucks.


----------



## kaili

kaili said:


> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> Anybody else suffering with the "GI rollercoaster?" I swear, every day...I eat-feel nauseous-then constipation or diarrhea..then I'm starving, eat...feel sick..cycle starts again. I can't seem to level out. Yesterday I spent most of the day on the couch with GI cramps/gas/bloating and I have NO idea why. Makes me feel horrible at times. I feel bad that on the weekends I never leave the house, clean or do anything productive..I feel bad I'm so lazy but I feel crappy....:cry:
> 
> ive been shitting like 4 times a day, always starts with feeling semi-nauseated first... go to the bathroom, and then i feel like a million bucks. then i eat or drink a glass of water, and repeat. it sucks.Click to expand...

is this phrase appropriate on this forum? LOL sorry couldn't think of another way to say it


----------



## kaili

smonty27 said:


> i have been having problems with going to the bathroom sometimes and then other times going like crazy i just keep drinking water and keep hoping it will get better lol
> 
> also i'm sorry if this is TMI but has anyone else been experiencing an increase in cervical mucus when you wipe? i'm thinking that it is the plug forming but has anyone else had this before?

mine increased today, i keep freaking that its blood, it even drips out when i am peeing. ive heard its normal


----------



## Kiss08

I can't stop eating!!! It's frustrating because nothing sounds good yet I am always hungry. And if I don't eat, I get dizzy and SUPER irritable. Since nothing sounds appetizing, I've been able to limit to mostly healthy foods but it is still annoying. No morning sickness yet -- looks like it's not going to come. In some ways I'm thankful but I also know it's a sign of a healthy pregnancy so I'm conflicted. 

Okay, back to eating!! :munch:


----------



## AnakeRose

smonty27 said:


> i have been having problems with going to the bathroom sometimes and then other times going like crazy i just keep drinking water and keep hoping it will get better lol
> 
> also i'm sorry if this is TMI but has anyone else been experiencing an increase in cervical mucus when you wipe? i'm thinking that it is the plug forming but has anyone else had this before?

Oh trust me I have plenty of EWCM right now.


----------



## AnakeRose

kaili said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> Anybody else suffering with the "GI rollercoaster?" I swear, every day...I eat-feel nauseous-then constipation or diarrhea..then I'm starving, eat...feel sick..cycle starts again. I can't seem to level out. Yesterday I spent most of the day on the couch with GI cramps/gas/bloating and I have NO idea why. Makes me feel horrible at times. I feel bad that on the weekends I never leave the house, clean or do anything productive..I feel bad I'm so lazy but I feel crappy....:cry:
> 
> ive been shitting like 4 times a day, always starts with feeling semi-nauseated first... go to the bathroom, and then i feel like a million bucks. then i eat or drink a glass of water, and repeat. it sucks.Click to expand...
> 
> is this phrase appropriate on this forum? LOL sorry couldn't think of another way to say itClick to expand...

:rofl: maybe not, but I nearly spat my drink out.


----------



## adopim

I have the same problem with nothing looking appetizing but being hungry. It's been happening to me a lot. But nausea hit me hard today, no vomiting again but I thought I was close a few times today. 
I've only been pooping maybe once every two days. Sometimes I get lucky and get to go twice in one day. 
I have lots of creamy/smooth/lotiony CM but it's not abnormal for me to have high amounts of it, I always do. What worries me is (sorry TMI) that I've been itching quite badly down there so I'm not sure what to make of that.


----------



## AnakeRose

adopim said:


> I have the same problem with nothing looking appetizing but being hungry. It's been happening to me a lot. But nausea hit me hard today, no vomiting again but I thought I was close a few times today.
> I've only been pooping maybe once every two days. Sometimes I get lucky and get to go twice in one day.
> I have lots of creamy/smooth/lotiony CM but it's not abnormal for me to have high amounts of it, I always do. What worries me is (sorry TMI) that I've been itching quite badly down there so I'm not sure what to make of that.

I was feeling the same way. I couldn't eat anything. My doctor put me on Diclectin and I feel SO much better and i have my appetite back.


----------



## gatorj

kaili said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> Anybody else suffering with the "GI rollercoaster?" I swear, every day...I eat-feel nauseous-then constipation or diarrhea..then I'm starving, eat...feel sick..cycle starts again. I can't seem to level out. Yesterday I spent most of the day on the couch with GI cramps/gas/bloating and I have NO idea why. Makes me feel horrible at times. I feel bad that on the weekends I never leave the house, clean or do anything productive..I feel bad I'm so lazy but I feel crappy....:cry:
> 
> ive been shitting like 4 times a day, always starts with feeling semi-nauseated first... go to the bathroom, and then i feel like a million bucks. then i eat or drink a glass of water, and repeat. it sucks.Click to expand...
> 
> is this phrase appropriate on this forum? LOL sorry couldn't think of another way to say itClick to expand...

Lolololol!!!!:rofl:


----------



## AnakeRose

mmm...just had a killer breakfast sandwich. English muffin with Hellmans mayo (it's pasteurized), 1 egg, 3 slices of bacon, cheese and pickle....used to have this as a kid and haven't eaten it in years. Heaven on a plate!


----------



## gatorj

AnakeRose said:


> mmm...just had a killer breakfast sandwich. English muffin with Hellmans mayo (it's pasteurized), 1 egg, 3 slices of bacon, cheese and pickle....used to have this as a kid and haven't eaten it in years. Heaven on a plate!

Sounds pretty good!!


----------



## CazM 2011

Anti sickness bands are my best friends, used them when I was pregnant with my daughter but not till 16+ weeks have bought some more (lost first ones lol) and have gone from being on the verge of being sick all day to barely feeling it unless have eaten too much. Its been a lifesaver!! Lots of wet feeling down below makes me nervous, think those who dont knoe im pregnant think my bladder is the size of a pea!! Told a couple of friends this weekend as they are going back to spain where they live and we won't see them till november now, was nice to tell them face to face!! Xxx


----------



## AnakeRose

aww...my husband is so sweet. I was craving sushi so he called our favourite sushi place and got them to make a platter with just veggie sushi, salad rolls and veggie tempura on it. Nothing raw.


----------



## adopim

AnakeRose said:


> aww...my husband is so sweet. I was craving sushi so he called our favourite sushi place and got them to make a platter with just veggie sushi, salad rolls and veggie tempura on it. Nothing raw.

That is so sweet! <3


----------



## kaili

my friend has been testing me to see if i'm preggie... and not very secretively... the other day we had a half an inch of snow, and so like, the whole city closed down (yes, you canadians, i'm serious) 

well anyway, the restaurant my GFs and i were going to go to was closed, and so my friend suggested we go get sushi, turned and looked at me like WHAT DO YOU SAY? and im like... welll crap... i just said i didn't have a taste for it even though im sure they knew i was lying (i'm always the one thats like SUSHI SUSHI SUSHI OMG SUSHIIIIIIIII NOW NOW NOW!!!)

anyway i'm not ready to share until 12 weeks so i wish she would stop trying to pry it out of me.

wish i'd have thought of the veggie plate idea 2 days ago when it got all awkward in the car. lol


----------



## Pink Petals

Two nights in a row DH has driven 25 minutes to pick up East Indian food. It has been all I can stomach for some weird reason.


----------



## Melissa_M

Sign me up for a husband like THAT!!! :lol:


----------



## Pink Petals

Lol, he does all the cooking too. And half the cleaning. :happydance:
Heehee. I know I have it good.


----------



## Melissa_M

Not a bad deal at all!!! Although I wouldn't want my DH doing all the cooking :lol:


----------



## Kiss08

Mine does the cooking. I do the cleaning. Except dishes. I don't do dishes. :)


----------



## adopim

Mine will cook if I ask him to, but cleaning is a definite no. I don't usually mind doing it, just been so tired lately it's kind if been on the back burner. I'm the one that is bothered by a mess, he doesn't care as much. 
He is going to to store for me tonight after work. It was snowing here a lot today, we're under a winter weather advisory until tomorrow morning and DD needs more Ovaltine (she won't drink milk most of the time unless it's chocolate) and I need more orange and cranberry juice. 
He did give DD lunch this afternoon before he went to work and let me stay in bed. :)


----------



## tekkitten

My oh is a chef  so he obvs does the cooking. He has stepped up and done the dishes as of late too, because sometimes dirty dishes make me gag


----------



## maybebaby3

Kiss08 don't worry about not feeling sick, I never did with DS1 apart from one day in the entire pregnancy and he was fine xx

Pink petals - lucky you! My DH occasionally cooks but never cleans!

Well scan day today!!! :wohoo: i will update later when I'm back :D


----------



## Scholesy

Well ladies, you can take me off the list. Scan this morning showed no heartbeat and bean hasn't grown any bigger than 6 weeks. Stopping all progesterone support today and expecting to miscarry later this week. 
Devastated, but hopefully we can save up the £1200 needed to transfer one of our frozen embies in a few months time. Infertility is really hard :(


----------



## Mum2Micah

Scholesy said:


> Well ladies, you can take me off the list. Scan this morning showed no heartbeat and bean hasn't grown any bigger than 6 weeks. Stopping all progesterone support today and expecting to miscarry later this week.
> Devastated, but hopefully we can save up the £1200 needed to transfer one of our frozen embies in a few months time. Infertility is really hard :(

So sorry Scholesy :hugs:


----------



## adopim

Scholesy said:


> Well ladies, you can take me off the list. Scan this morning showed no heartbeat and bean hasn't grown any bigger than 6 weeks. Stopping all progesterone support today and expecting to miscarry later this week.
> Devastated, but hopefully we can save up the £1200 needed to transfer one of our frozen embies in a few months time. Infertility is really hard :(

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Proserpina

Scholesy said:


> Well ladies, you can take me off the list. Scan this morning showed no heartbeat and bean hasn't grown any bigger than 6 weeks. Stopping all progesterone support today and expecting to miscarry later this week.

I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## bump_wanted

Sorry to hear that scholesy

How are we all feeling today xx


----------



## Gwenylovey

Scholesy said:


> Well ladies, you can take me off the list. Scan this morning showed no heartbeat and bean hasn't grown any bigger than 6 weeks. Stopping all progesterone support today and expecting to miscarry later this week.
> Devastated, but hopefully we can save up the £1200 needed to transfer one of our frozen embies in a few months time. Infertility is really hard :(

So sorry Scholesy :hugs:


----------



## CazM 2011

Saw midwife today, she got me a scan tomorrow!! So excited!! 8.45am really nervous too though xxx


----------



## bboo2

I feel awful! MS kicked in this weekend and it is going to be really hard for me to get through the school day. I feel like a lazy teacher because I have to sit down so often. Also, i feel so bad because my DD wanted me to carry her this morning, but I was so sick that I had to just hold her hand. Any other moms out there experiencing this guilt? I just feel like such a bad mom. MS didn't kick in until 9 weeks with my DD, 7 weeks just seems so early! Also, I have a scan this afternoon, so hopefully everything is going smoothly. Hope everyone else is feeling better than me!


----------



## AnakeRose

bboo2 said:


> I feel awful! MS kicked in this weekend and it is going to be really hard for me to get through the school day. I feel like a lazy teacher because I have to sit down so often. Also, i feel so bad because my DD wanted me to carry her this morning, but I was so sick that I had to just hold her hand. Any other moms out there experiencing this guilt? I just feel like such a bad mom. MS didn't kick in until 9 weeks with my DD, 7 weeks just seems so early! Also, I have a scan this afternoon, so hopefully everything is going smoothly. Hope everyone else is feeling better than me!

Mine kicked in right at the end of 5 weeks. My doctor put me on Diclectin at 8+3 and I feel way better.

Woot 9 weeks today!


----------



## kaili

scan thursday, sooooo far awayyyyyy


----------



## OperationBbyO

Had a bit of a scare yesterday. I had a gush of bright red blood. No cramping or pain though so I refused to go to the ER. All I'm going to get there is the flu. I had some brown spotting after that on and off when I went to the bathroom but nothing else.

Called my MW's office this morning and she said to treat it as normal until I have cramping or pain or a heavy AF like flow or start passing clots.

So here I sit doing the watchful waiting thing. ~twiddles thumbs~

I still have all my symptoms (Even sneezing. Why do I get all the weird symptoms like sneezing? Why can't I have a normal symptom like MS?)

Anyway, I will continue to think positive!


----------



## kaili

OperationBbyO said:


> I still have all my symptoms (Even sneezing. Why do I get all the weird symptoms like sneezing? Why can't I have a normal symptom like MS?)

I KNOW RIGHT??!?!?! I just want my hooters to start hurting or SOMETHIN'!


----------



## bubbles82

Scholesy said:


> Well ladies, you can take me off the list. Scan this morning showed no heartbeat and bean hasn't grown any bigger than 6 weeks. Stopping all progesterone support today and expecting to miscarry later this week.
> Devastated, but hopefully we can save up the £1200 needed to transfer one of our frozen embies in a few months time. Infertility is really hard :(

So sorry to hear this chick :(


----------



## Phantom710

Hubby does the cooking and the dishes (usually) and takes out the trash and cleans the front room. 

Made him take me 20 minutes away to Mexican food last night because I was starving, nauseous and it was the only thing that sounded good. Stuffed myself, went shopping for some groceries, got home and was starving again. haha! I don't remember feeling this way with my LO until a bit later on.

Starting to bloat up and my jeans aren't really comfortable to wear anymore, but I'm not moving to maternity quite yet  haha.

Anyone have the belly band with past pregnancies? how did it work?


----------



## Southafrica

Scholesy said:


> Well ladies, you can take me off the list. Scan this morning showed no heartbeat and bean hasn't grown any bigger than 6 weeks. Stopping all progesterone support today and expecting to miscarry later this week.
> Devastated, but hopefully we can save up the £1200 needed to transfer one of our frozen embies in a few months time. Infertility is really hard :(

I am so so sorry for your loss :( xx


----------



## Southafrica

Feeling allright today (so far!) had a few bad days of nausea this past week and the past two days have been SO hard as far as fatigue goes, I am just SO tired!! My first appt/scan is tomorrow, I can't wait for 11am to be here already!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Scholesy said:


> Well ladies, you can take me off the list. Scan this morning showed no heartbeat and bean hasn't grown any bigger than 6 weeks. Stopping all progesterone support today and expecting to miscarry later this week.
> Devastated, but hopefully we can save up the £1200 needed to transfer one of our frozen embies in a few months time. Infertility is really hard :(

so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

bboo2 i'm a teacher too and i know how you feel. I'm finding it sooooo hard to get through the day!

well i went for a scan and all was well. bean measured ahead at 7+2 and there was a hb!


----------



## Gwenylovey

CazM 2011 said:


> Saw midwife today, she got me a scan tomorrow!! So excited!! 8.45am really nervous too though xxx

Good luck tomorrow! Scans can be so nerve-wracking, but when all is good (as yours will be) they are so absolutely amazing!



bboo2 said:


> I feel awful! MS kicked in this weekend and it is going to be really hard for me to get through the school day. I feel like a lazy teacher because I have to sit down so often. Also, i feel so bad because my DD wanted me to carry her this morning, but I was so sick that I had to just hold her hand. Any other moms out there experiencing this guilt? I just feel like such a bad mom. MS didn't kick in until 9 weeks with my DD, 7 weeks just seems so early! Also, I have a scan this afternoon, so hopefully everything is going smoothly. Hope everyone else is feeling better than me!

Good luck this afternoon!



kaili said:


> scan thursday, sooooo far awayyyyyy

Kaili, you are almost there! Remember when it was weeks away? I've found that just keeping myself incredibly busy between scans helps the time to pass without me obsessing over it :)



OperationBbyO said:


> Had a bit of a scare yesterday. I had a gush of bright red blood. No cramping or pain though so I refused to go to the ER. All I'm going to get there is the flu. I had some brown spotting after that on and off when I went to the bathroom but nothing else.
> 
> Called my MW's office this morning and she said to treat it as normal until I have cramping or pain or a heavy AF like flow or start passing clots.
> 
> So here I sit doing the watchful waiting thing. ~twiddles thumbs~
> 
> I still have all my symptoms (Even sneezing. Why do I get all the weird symptoms like sneezing? Why can't I have a normal symptom like MS?)
> 
> Anyway, I will continue to think positive!

Thinking positive is the way to go. From what I understand, some bleeding in early pregnancy can be completely normal and lack of cramps and continuation of symptoms is a good sign :thumbup:

AFM, still have slight nausea on an empty stomach but nothing all too bad. DH noticed that my bbs have been getting bigger too:haha: I had a meeting with a high risk ob this am ...and I am going to have so many scans this pregnancy it's ridiculous! 12, 14, 16, 18, 20 and 23 weeks for starters! 12, 16 and 18 will be to look at the baby, and during those scans as well as the other weeks they are going to monitor my cervical length. I'm incredibly paranoid about an incompetent cervix because I had a second trimester D&E, which increases your risk. The MFM doctor was wonderful, and suggested all these extra scans to follow me closely and set my mind at ease. This LO is going to have a portfolio of glamour shots by the time she/he arrives!


----------



## Zebra2023

Scholesy said:


> Well ladies, you can take me off the list. Scan this morning showed no heartbeat and bean hasn't grown any bigger than 6 weeks. Stopping all progesterone support today and expecting to miscarry later this week.
> Devastated, but hopefully we can save up the £1200 needed to transfer one of our frozen embies in a few months time. Infertility is really hard :(

I'm so sorry Scholesy :hugs:


----------



## Atlmommy37

So sorry Scholesy :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Gwenylovey wow that's a lot of scans!!! Enjoy! Hope they help you relax!


----------



## smonty27

Have a scan tomorrow to see how everything is going and if everything is okay then I won't have another scan until feb 27th so hopefully we might e able to hear the hb tomorrow :)) 


Good luck to all the ladies who have scans today and scans coming up


----------



## Kiss08

Quick question: At my first pre-natal appointment, I had my blood tested for all kinds of things. I assume that if something was wrong they would call but is there any blood test results that would be good to know anyways? I was 6w5d at the time. Would my hCG levels mean anything (since it was only drawn once, I can's see the progression/doubling)? My blood type (yes, I'm in my late 20's don't know my blood type)? Anything important? Thanks!


----------



## smonty27

Kiss08 said:


> Quick question: At my first pre-natal appointment, I had my blood tested for all kinds of things. I assume that if something was wrong they would call but is there any blood test results that would be good to know anyways? I was 6w5d at the time. Would my hCG levels mean anything (since it was only drawn once, I can's see the progression/doubling)? My blood type (yes, I'm in my late 20's don't know my blood type)? Anything important? Thanks!

I just called to find out my results and they said everything looked really good but I got my blood test and everything an the levels wouldn't really matter much because they don't have anything to compare it with ( atleast that is what they told me) and my rh test was something they said yet needed to look at so maybe just call you dr and see if they can give you the results?


----------



## AnakeRose

How are you guys getting multiple scans and so early? Earliest scan I could get was 10 weeks and again at 20 weeks.


----------



## Zebra2023

They are scanning me weekly as I have a blood clotting disorder, I lost 4 of my babies because of this too. 

I had a Doctors appointment today, I have sciatica, have been given exercises to do. I also have low blood pressure. Explains how I have been feeling then. Relief knowing it isn't anything too serious.


----------



## nico82

I had a long weekend camping trip, it was amazing apart from feeling tired, nausea and vomiting every morning and on the last night I had a stuffed up nose I couldn't sleep properly :rofl:

Sorry to read about some losses :hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

AnakeRose said:


> How are you guys getting multiple scans and so early? Earliest scan I could get was 10 weeks and again at 20 weeks.

Unfortunately, I'm getting all these scans because of my history/losses. I had an ectopic pregnancy so my early scan was to make sure baby was in my uterus. The follow up scans I have are because the baby I lost at 21 weeks had a heart defect and other structural problems, so I have to have thorough looks at the anatomy as the pregnancy progresses. I actually wish I wasn't getting so many scans because that would mean I wasn't so high risk!


----------



## Kiss08

AnakeRose said:


> How are you guys getting multiple scans and so early? Earliest scan I could get was 10 weeks and again at 20 weeks.

I have a really cautious doctor so when I was in for my first appt at 6+5, she said she wanted to peak in since I had been having some cramping (even though I told her I thought it was just gas). I don't have another one planned until 20 weeks but she may let me see him/her when I go back in a month since my first scan was too early to see anything! It's my first pregnancy, by the way.


----------



## Kiss08

smonty27 said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> Quick question: At my first pre-natal appointment, I had my blood tested for all kinds of things. I assume that if something was wrong they would call but is there any blood test results that would be good to know anyways? I was 6w5d at the time. Would my hCG levels mean anything (since it was only drawn once, I can's see the progression/doubling)? My blood type (yes, I'm in my late 20's don't know my blood type)? Anything important? Thanks!
> 
> I just called to find out my results and they said everything looked really good but I got my blood test and everything an the levels wouldn't really matter much because they don't have anything to compare it with ( atleast that is what they told me) and my rh test was something they said yet needed to look at so maybe just call you dr and see if they can give you the results?Click to expand...

I called and they told me I aced my blood test! Okay, they didn't say that but they did say everything was fine and my blood type was A+. :haha:


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> I called and they told me I aced my blood test! Okay, they didn't say that but they did say everything was fine and my blood type was A+. :haha:

HAHAHA i enjoy this


----------



## ckylesworld

8 week scan today! Baby now has arms and legs :happydance: the heart rate wnt from 245 boom to 168 bump in one week. :cloud9:

I get scans because I had trouble conceiving and was seeing a fertility specialist plus my age, 36. They freak out over 35. I am getting a scan a week from 6 to 12 weeks. I feel blessed because it really eases my mind.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> How are you guys getting multiple scans and so early? Earliest scan I could get was 10 weeks and again at 20 weeks.
> 
> I have a really cautious doctor so when I was in for my first appt at 6+5, she said she wanted to peak in since I had been having some cramping (even though I told her I thought it was just gas). I don't have another one planned until 20 weeks but she may let me see him/her when I go back in a month since my first scan was too early to see anything! It's my first pregnancy, by the way.Click to expand...

It's my first baby too, and I'm 35. I've only had one doctors appointment, no blood work. The only thing she did at that appointment was do a history and prescribe Diclectin for nausea. I guess I should consider myself lucky that they're not doing any extra tests because the doc doesn't think there's anything wrong. I have to admit I'm a little jealous that a lot of you guys have already seen your babies and heard their heart beats. I'm 9 weeks and I haven't been able to do any of that yet (sorry kinda emotional). 11 Days till my scan.


----------



## kassiaethne

I am soooo sulking today, husband went out of town for two weeks and 4 days, and am home alone in a country I barely speak the language....*grumbles*

i am not even in the mood to book my first obgyn for tests because i hate the idea of him not being there on the first scan, he wasnt with the first one and didnt get to see the heartbeat, and then i miscarried the next day...i kinda feel I'm jynxing it if i do it again.


----------



## Melissa_M

ckylesworld said:


> 8 week scan today! Baby now has arms and legs :happydance: the heart rate wnt from 245 boom to 168 bump in one week. :cloud9:
> 
> I get scans because I had trouble conceiving and was seeing a fertility specialist plus my age, 36. They freak out over 35. I am getting a scan a week from 6 to 12 weeks. I feel blessed because it really eases my mind.

Aww your baby looks like a little gummy bear :cloud9:



AnakeRose said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> How are you guys getting multiple scans and so early? Earliest scan I could get was 10 weeks and again at 20 weeks.
> 
> I have a really cautious doctor so when I was in for my first appt at 6+5, she said she wanted to peak in since I had been having some cramping (even though I told her I thought it was just gas). I don't have another one planned until 20 weeks but she may let me see him/her when I go back in a month since my first scan was too early to see anything! It's my first pregnancy, by the way.Click to expand...
> 
> It's my first baby too, and I'm 35. I've only had one doctors appointment, no blood work. The only thing she did at that appointment was do a history and prescribe Diclectin for nausea. I guess I should consider myself lucky that they're not doing any extra tests because the doc doesn't think there's anything wrong. I have to admit I'm a little jealous that a lot of you guys have already seen your babies and heard their heart beats. I'm 9 weeks and I haven't been able to do any of that yet (sorry kinda emotional). 11 Days till my scan.Click to expand...

Only one week to go! Hope it flies by for you :flower: I probably won't get a scan until 20 weeks, but I'm okay with it. 



kassiaethne said:


> I am soooo sulking today, husband went out of town for two weeks and 4 days, and am home alone in a country I barely speak the language....*grumbles*
> 
> i am not even in the mood to book my first obgyn for tests because i hate the idea of him not being there on the first scan, he wasnt with the first one and didnt get to see the heartbeat, and then i miscarried the next day...i kinda feel I'm jynxing it if i do it again.

Sorry your husband is gone for so long :hugs: 


So the pregnancy hit me like a ton of bricks this morning. Soooo fatigued and so sick and so hungry yet nothing seemed appetizing. I'm very very thankful for the symptoms because they're reassuring, but it is really tough feeling so crummy with two little ones to chase after.


----------



## maybebaby3

Yep the symptoms suck :( can't wait for 2nd trimester!!!

Well this pregnancy is no longer secret as DH told SIL it was ok for her to announce she's going to be an auntie again on Facebook! :dohh:


----------



## AnakeRose

Saw this during the Canucks/Kings game tonight behind the Canucks bench....I WANT ONE!!

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/FutureCanucksFan_zpsec538a48.jpg


----------



## babydevil1989

Hi guys hope everyones feeling ok?

Feel like iv been hit by a bus the last few days and my anxiety is slowly creeping back in :(

I think once i have my scan on thurs and (hopefully) see the heartbeat il feel so much better!

So scared x


----------



## Mum2Micah

babydevil1989 said:


> Hi guys hope everyones feeling ok?
> 
> Feel like iv been hit by a bus the last few days and my anxiety is slowly creeping back in :(
> 
> I think once i have my scan on thurs and (hopefully) see the heartbeat il feel so much better!
> 
> So scared x


You're not alone. I'm soo tired that I feel like I could fall asleep standing up! 

My nausea has pretty much subsided so my anxiety is getting to me a bit but trying not to worry.

My scan isn't for another 2.5 weeks eek


----------



## CazM 2011

At hospital waiting for scan, so nervous xxx


----------



## babydevil1989

Hope it goes well caz xx


----------



## babydevil1989

Hope it goes well caz xx


----------



## CazM 2011

We have a heartbeat but also only 7 weeks today so a week behind, so now due 17th September, the US woman was a bit arsey and didn't even say there's a heartbeat till I asked after a couple of minutes, I of course thought something was wrong!! But fingers crossed everything looks good xxxx


----------



## CocoLovex3

Hello ya'll I'm due 09/25 :) My first Scam is Thursday and will get exact estimates then but as of now going by my last period it is 9/25.:cloud9:


----------



## EstelSeren

Jealous of all the ladies getting scans already! I'd had a scan and 2 midwife appointments by this point last time as my dates were so far out (I was 6+weeks not 13!) so it's strange for me that I've actually only just been referred to the midwives as of yesterday! I don't even have a scan date yet! Should only have up to a fortnight to wait to get the letter and my notes though and then another week or 2 until my appointments so not too much more waiting left to go now!!

Is it weird that one of the things I'm most looking forward to this pregnancy is taking my daughter to antenatal appointments? It'll be the same midwifery team that I'm seeing and they haven't seen Tanwen since she was tiny (up to 10 days old and on the day she was born for one of my favourite community midwives!) so I'm quite excited to show her off to them as well as do everything necessary for this pregnancy as she's so big now! :haha: :happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## JLMC

I go for my first midwife appointment on Thursday.. Can anyone tell me.. Do they do blood tests at this first meeting and what else do they do? Thanks xxx


----------



## EstelSeren

They do bloods, weigh and measure you, take your blood pressure, check urine and go through your notes with you (filling them out in some areas) and give you advice and information about pregnancy and what you can expect, etc. You may be given a print-out with a list of when you can expect to have appointments and what you can expect from them, which was very helpful indeed in my 1st pregnancy! It's just routine stuff and not nearly as exciting as you build it up in your head to be! :thumbup:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Loukachu

Had to go to EPU this morning because of severe pain. Had a scan, all ok not eptopic. Saw baby and yolk sac and heart flickering away.

Off work for the rest of the week with bed rest as very pale and exhausted.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Loukachu said:


> Had to go to EPU this morning because of severe pain. Had a scan, all ok not eptopic. Saw baby and yolk sac and heart flickering away.
> 
> Off work for the rest of the week with bed rest as very pale and exhausted.

Wonderful news! Were they able to determine what was causing the severe pain? Hope you feel better soon! :)


----------



## Loukachu

Gwenylovey said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Had to go to EPU this morning because of severe pain. Had a scan, all ok not eptopic. Saw baby and yolk sac and heart flickering away.
> 
> Off work for the rest of the week with bed rest as very pale and exhausted.
> 
> Wonderful news! Were they able to determine what was causing the severe pain? Hope you feel better soon! :)Click to expand...

Just put it down to cramping and stretching - nothing untoward on ultrasound.


----------



## kaili

good morning everyone!!! im thinking about calling out tomorrow so i can relax the day before my ultrasound, is this wrong? im not feeling bad, i just dont want to work. LOL


----------



## Melissa_M

Sounds legit :winkwink:


----------



## under25ttc

Hello ladies, I was curious if anyone else was experiencing this. For the past week I've been blowing my nose and tiny blood clots are coming out. Not enough to give me a nose bleed but enough to make me notice. I have my first scan today so I plan to bring it up to my specialist, but I didn't know if anyone else could relate?


----------



## AnakeRose

under25ttc said:


> Hello ladies, I was curious if anyone else was experiencing this. For the past week I've been blowing my nose and tiny blood clots are coming out. Not enough to give me a nose bleed but enough to make me notice. I have my first scan today so I plan to bring it up to my specialist, but I didn't know if anyone else could relate?

It can happen if you blow too hard or if the air is really dry where you are. I get it all the time in the winter.


----------



## Gwenylovey

under25ttc said:


> Hello ladies, I was curious if anyone else was experiencing this. For the past week I've been blowing my nose and tiny blood clots are coming out. Not enough to give me a nose bleed but enough to make me notice. I have my first scan today so I plan to bring it up to my specialist, but I didn't know if anyone else could relate?

I've had the same thing! Another thing that I've noticed, which is really irritating is that I wake up various times in the middle of the night with incredible dry mouth like I have never experienced. It feels like I'll die if I don't drink water immediately. Does anyone else have this?


----------



## Phantom710

With my son I sucked up for a scan at 9 weeks to see the baby, and then one at 20 weeks and i paid for a 3d at 28.

These ones will be a bit different as we're hoping it's twins and since we did IVF the Fertility doc has u/s s at 6,8 and 10 before releasing me to my OB.


----------



## maybebaby3

Grr I don't know why she had to be arsey! That's horrid :( glad all is ok with your baby tho!


----------



## smonty27

Does anyone know if a heart beat of 141 good or bad for 7 weeks and 3 days?


----------



## Phantom710

My LOs was always right around there :)


----------



## kaili

smonty27 said:


> Does anyone know if a heart beat of 141 good or bad for 7 weeks and 3 days?

 At about 5 weeks gestation, your baby's heart begins to beat. At this point, a normal fetal heart rate is about the same heart rate as the mother's: about 80-85 beats per minute (BPM). From this point, it will increase its rate about 3 beats per minute per day during that first month.

By the beginning of the 9th week of pregnancy, the normal fetal heart rate is an average of 175 BPM. At this point it begins a rapid deceleration to the normal fetal heart rate for the middle of the pregnancy of about 120-180 BPM. There is also a slowing of the normal fetal heart rate in the last ten weeks of pregnancy, though the normal fetal heart rate is still about twice the normal adult's resting heart rate.

Seems at 7ish weeks you are right around normal :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Dr didn't tell me heart rate yesterday


----------



## adopim

With my DD I had an ultrasound at 12 weeks to get a look at her size and then another at 20 weeks for official measurements. Her aunt gave me a 3D session at a private place for a baby gift so we could get gender verification around 28 weeks or so. Then my blood pressure started rising and my fluid levels decreasing so at 32 weeks I needed weekly ultrasounds to monitor that closely as well as weekly non-stress tests.


----------



## AnakeRose

Gwenylovey said:


> under25ttc said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I was curious if anyone else was experiencing this. For the past week I've been blowing my nose and tiny blood clots are coming out. Not enough to give me a nose bleed but enough to make me notice. I have my first scan today so I plan to bring it up to my specialist, but I didn't know if anyone else could relate?
> 
> I've had the same thing! Another thing that I've noticed, which is really irritating is that I wake up various times in the middle of the night with incredible dry mouth like I have never experienced. It feels like I'll die if I don't drink water immediately. Does anyone else have this?Click to expand...

OMG YES! My mouth is so dry that it sticks together! I have a cold right now so I can't breathe through my nose.


----------



## kaili

AnakeRose said:


> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> under25ttc said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I was curious if anyone else was experiencing this. For the past week I've been blowing my nose and tiny blood clots are coming out. Not enough to give me a nose bleed but enough to make me notice. I have my first scan today so I plan to bring it up to my specialist, but I didn't know if anyone else could relate?
> 
> I've had the same thing! Another thing that I've noticed, which is really irritating is that I wake up various times in the middle of the night with incredible dry mouth like I have never experienced. It feels like I'll die if I don't drink water immediately. Does anyone else have this?Click to expand...
> 
> OMG YES! My mouth is so dry that it sticks together! I have a cold right now so I can't breathe through my nose.Click to expand...

similar for me too... my throat gets really dry (a sip of water fixes it... its not like strep or anything)... but also that my lips are cracking (particularly my top lip, right in the middle its split like 2 centimeters) so annoying because its bleeding every morning when I wake up. 

"Just sleep with your mouth closed" he says... because I can really control that. LOL


----------



## Zebra2023

CazM 2011 said:


> We have a heartbeat but also only 7 weeks today so a week behind, so now due 17th September, the US woman was a bit arsey and didn't even say there's a heartbeat till I asked after a couple of minutes, I of course thought something was wrong!! But fingers crossed everything looks good xxxx

Brilliant news :flower:



Loukachu said:


> Had to go to EPU this morning because of severe pain. Had a scan, all ok not eptopic. Saw baby and yolk sac and heart flickering away.
> 
> Off work for the rest of the week with bed rest as very pale and exhausted.

Glad all went well :thumbup:


----------



## kaili

it went from 25 degrees yesterday to 70 degrees today, bugs are everywhere. i swallowed a bug and got paranoid that it was carrying some crazy parasite or virus or something and so i forced myself to vomit in public to get it out of my stomach.

really embarrassing but I felt totally safe after I was done puking into a bush outside my office with 5 people watching.

its weird since i got my BFP im paranoid about anything and everything (things that usually wouldn't even phase me)... anyone else like this or just me?


----------



## Melissa_M

I was wayyy more paranoid for my first pregnancy...now I'm much more relaxed :)


----------



## Pink Petals

Does the nausea let up earlier for some women? Or if you have it, are you pretty much stuck with it until 12-14 weeks?


----------



## Kiss08

Anyone get diarrhea nowadays? I went from being constipated all day to having diarrhea this evening. My understanding is that constipation is common but not diarrhea. If it matters, I was prone to diarrhea prior to pregnancy. Any other sufferers? Is this normal??


----------



## kassiaethne

Kiss08 said:


> Anyone get diarrhea nowadays? I went from being constipated all day to having diarrhea this evening. My understanding is that constipation is common but not diarrhea. If it matters, I was prone to diarrhea prior to pregnancy. Any other sufferers? Is this normal??

just had it last night, spent the night dieing, been drinking lots of water and fluids today to compensate


----------



## adopim

My only paranoia is with the kittens DH has his heart set on getting this spring.... I hate breaking his heart, and I have no idea how to break it to him. Other than that, I'm not all that paranoid this time around. First pregnancy I was nervous about every little thing. Not as much this time.


----------



## Loukachu

Kiss08 said:


> Anyone get diarrhea nowadays? I went from being constipated all day to having diarrhea this evening. My understanding is that constipation is common but not diarrhea. If it matters, I was prone to diarrhea prior to pregnancy. Any other sufferers? Is this normal??

Have suffered a bit myself, it is not as common constipation in that people don't talk about it as much. It can be caused by your pre natal vitamins or just by hormones. 

Could be a stomach bug or illness, if you have more than 3 episodes in a day for more than 2 days speak to your GP xx


----------



## babydevil1989

adopim said:


> My only paranoia is with the kittens DH has his heart set on getting this spring.... I hate breaking his heart, and I have no idea how to break it to him. Other than that, I'm not all that paranoid this time around. First pregnancy I was nervous about every little thing. Not as much this time.

Why are you paranoid about kittens? We got our cat 4 weeks before i had DS and she was fine they love each other so much ow its lovely x


----------



## YoungNImum

hey im due 26th can i join you all? :) x


----------



## under25ttc

Had my first ultra yesterday. Measuring 7 weeks 2 days exactly. We got to hear the baby heart beat at 145. GREATEST moment of my life. 2 and half years of medications and Heartache was worth this one moment. I cried almost the whole ultra sound!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130129_205316.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kaili

Congrats under25!!! I have mine tomorrow and I'm SUPER NERVOUS because I really haven't had any morning sickness at all, and my boobs were hurting for the first week or two after my bfp, but now, they don't hurt at all, I've lost my appetite (I am not NOT hungry, but I'm not starving like i was two weeks ago)... really hope everything goes well ^_^


----------



## maybebaby3

babydevil1989 said:


> adopim said:
> 
> 
> My only paranoia is with the kittens DH has his heart set on getting this spring.... I hate breaking his heart, and I have no idea how to break it to him. Other than that, I'm not all that paranoid this time around. First pregnancy I was nervous about every little thing. Not as much this time.
> 
> Why are you paranoid about kittens? We got our cat 4 weeks before i had DS and she was fine they love each other so much ow its lovely xClick to expand...

You're not supposed to change cat litter when your pregnant.


----------



## under25ttc

Kaili, don't worry yourself to much because u sound exactly like me. My symptoms came and went. I haven't really had much nausea since I found out, my boobs hurt for a bit here and there bit they've pretty much stopped, I'm hungry more often and thirsty. It worried me to death something was wrong, but nope! Baby is beautiful! Count your blessings and enjoy the moments.


----------



## kaili

under25ttc said:


> Kaili, don't worry yourself to much because u sound exactly like me. My symptoms came and went. I haven't really had much nausea since I found out, my boobs hurt for a bit here and there bit they've pretty much stopped, I'm hungry more often and thirsty. It worried me to death something was wrong, but nope! Baby is beautiful! Count your blessings and enjoy the moments.

thanks :) this makes me feel a lot better. i've already got myself into "prepare for the worst, hope for the best" mode, and i do truly believe that if its the worst, its not so bad, as its meant to be. I'm not religious, but I do believe in fate, and what will happen will happen. im feeling nauseated today, but if i am being completely honest its because of my nerves (at least i think)... i'm also a nervous pooper, and I've pooped twice already this morning (sry tmi)... hope i can relax tomorrow cuz i know stressing isn't good for the baby


----------



## Phantom710

under---- that is a beautiful little bean :)


----------



## Southafrica

kaili said:


> Congrats under25!!! I have mine tomorrow and I'm SUPER NERVOUS because I really haven't had any morning sickness at all, and my boobs were hurting for the first week or two after my bfp, but now, they don't hurt at all, I've lost my appetite (I am not NOT hungry, but I'm not starving like i was two weeks ago)... really hope everything goes well ^_^

Hiii :)

I'm not suffering from morning sickness, maybeee a tiny bit of nausea once in a blue moon and only other symptom is sore boobs. Went to my ultrasound yesterday for the first time and its perfect she said, measuring 8 weeks 1 day and beautiful little heartbeat. Some women jut don't get a lot if symptoms!!


----------



## AnakeRose

My mom gave me a box of baby books from when she was pregnant (35 years ago) and I can't read them. They're so out of date and extremely sexist! The comic book was pretty cute, but the info books were very hard to read. LOL they used to keep women in the hospital for 4-6 days? WOW, I think if you're in there 24 hours here you're lucky!


----------



## taryen87

Hey ladies. Havent been on for a while been horribly sick for the last little while. Nvm morning sickness ive been hit with all day sickness. Ontop of that i cant get out of bed without having to drink or eat anything sugary cause if not then i get really dizzy. Is that normal?


----------



## Loukachu

taryen87 said:


> Hey ladies. Havent been on for a while been horribly sick for the last little while. Nvm morning sickness ive been hit with all day sickness. Ontop of that i cant get out of bed without having to drink or eat anything sugary cause if not then i get really dizzy. Is that normal?

Dizziness may be caused by low blood pressure which happens in pregnancy. I also have all day nausea/sickness. Exhausting isn't it?


----------



## maybebaby3

Taryen sounds like extreme normal pregnancy ailments if that makes sense! Hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## babydevil1989

Scan tomorrow!! Eek! Scared/excited/anxious/sick are all words to describe how i feel atm!

Im so scared theres not gonna be a heartbeat! :(

10am! I want it over and done with!! X


----------



## babydevil1989

maybebaby3 said:


> babydevil1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adopim said:
> 
> 
> My only paranoia is with the kittens DH has his heart set on getting this spring.... I hate breaking his heart, and I have no idea how to break it to him. Other than that, I'm not all that paranoid this time around. First pregnancy I was nervous about every little thing. Not as much this time.
> 
> Why are you paranoid about kittens? We got our cat 4 weeks before i had DS and she was fine they love each other so much ow its lovely xClick to expand...
> 
> You're not supposed to change cat litter when your pregnant.Click to expand...

Just get OH to do it :)


----------



## kaili

babydevil1989 said:


> Scan tomorrow!! Eek! Scared/excited/anxious/sick are all words to describe how i feel atm!
> 
> Im so scared theres not gonna be a heartbeat! :(
> 
> 10am! I want it over and done with!! X

ill be thinking about you then, cuz ill be at my appointment at the same time!!


----------



## babydevil1989

Aww be sure to update us! :)


----------



## MrsCD

Hey ladies I see your all feeling as crappy as I do! The nausea is absolutely taking it out of me I'm struggling to eat or drink without having to leg it to the toilet to nearly be sick! This is defiantly worse than my first pregnancy! So maybe a girl this time! Feeling really angry lately as iv recently been for a sti check up and I have come up positive for the hpv virus which I am now worried that itl be passed on to my baby! My Dh and I had had a separation a few months back, which he had a few partners without using anything with any of them and has now given me this which I'm livid about cause not only has he put me at risk but he has our baby too! Now I can't stop worrying about it!


----------



## kaili

MrsCD said:


> Hey ladies I see your all feeling as crappy as I do! The nausea is absolutely taking it out of me I'm struggling to eat or drink without having to leg it to the toilet to nearly be sick! This is defiantly worse than my first pregnancy! So maybe a girl this time! Feeling really angry lately as iv recently been for a sti check up and I have come up positive for the hpv virus which I am now worried that itl be passed on to my baby! My Dh and I had had a separation a few months back, which he had a few partners without using anything with any of them and has now given me this which I'm livid about cause not only has he put me at risk but he has our baby too! Now I can't stop worrying about it!

o.o wow... don't really have anything beneficial to contribute to this, so i'll just say i hope they can keep the infection from affecting your bean... at least its treatable now that you know you have it :)


----------



## kaili

babydevil1989 said:


> Aww be sure to update us! :)

i will, though you're about 5 hours ahead of me, so you prob wont see my updates til later in the evening :)


----------



## Kiss08

MrsCD said:


> Hey ladies I see your all feeling as crappy as I do! The nausea is absolutely taking it out of me I'm struggling to eat or drink without having to leg it to the toilet to nearly be sick! This is defiantly worse than my first pregnancy! So maybe a girl this time! Feeling really angry lately as iv recently been for a sti check up and I have come up positive for the hpv virus which I am now worried that itl be passed on to my baby! My Dh and I had had a separation a few months back, which he had a few partners without using anything with any of them and has now given me this which I'm livid about cause not only has he put me at risk but he has our baby too! Now I can't stop worrying about it!

My understanding is that HPV does not contribute to complications in pregnancy and the risk of passing the virus on to the baby is extremely low. HPV is SO common -- I've read up to 75% of reproduction-ready adults have had it at some point in their lives. I know us pregnant ladies don't need anything added on to make us worry more so I definitely feel for you. :hugs:


----------



## adopim

babydevil1989 said:


> Why are you paranoid about kittens? We got our cat 4 weeks before i had DS and she was fine they love each other so much ow its lovely x




maybebaby3 said:


> You're not supposed to change cat litter when your pregnant.

My DH would have no problem changing the litter, but he wants to get kittens from his parents farm where the risk of them having toxoplasmosis is much higher since they are outside cats.


----------



## MrsCD

Kiss08 said:


> MrsCD said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I see your all feeling as crappy as I do! The nausea is absolutely taking it out of me I'm struggling to eat or drink without having to leg it to the toilet to nearly be sick! This is defiantly worse than my first pregnancy! So maybe a girl this time! Feeling really angry lately as iv recently been for a sti check up and I have come up positive for the hpv virus which I am now worried that itl be passed on to my baby! My Dh and I had had a separation a few months back, which he had a few partners without using anything with any of them and has now given me this which I'm livid about cause not only has he put me at risk but he has our baby too! Now I can't stop worrying about it!
> 
> My understanding is that HPV does not contribute to complications in pregnancy and the risk of passing the virus on to the baby is extremely low. HPV is SO common -- I've read up to 75% of reproduction-ready adults have had it at some point in their lives. I know us pregnant ladies don't need anything added on to make us worry more so I definitely feel for you. :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm just so angry that I haven't really spoke to him just how stupid can you be?!! I'm already under the gp for anxiety as I haven't been able to relax about this pregnancy due to miscarrying in 2011 now this is just going to add more stress!


----------



## Jesmia

Hi everyone - I had my scan this morning!
The measurements matched up with my dates - just one day ahead so they're keeping my due date of Sept 1st. She said the heartbeat is 185bpm. We could see its arms and legs squirming around a wee bit lol, it all feels a bit more real now!
 



Attached Files:







20130130100624015edit.jpg
File size: 67.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## nico82

Jesmia said:


> Hi everyone - I had my scan this morning!
> The measurements matched up with my dates - just one day ahead so they're keeping my due date of Sept 1st. She said the heartbeat is 185bpm. We could see its arms and legs squirming around a wee bit lol, it all feels a bit more real now!

OMG that is so cute :happydance: are those its legs sticking up in the air :rofl:


----------



## Jesmia

nico82 said:


> Jesmia said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone - I had my scan this morning!
> The measurements matched up with my dates - just one day ahead so they're keeping my due date of Sept 1st. She said the heartbeat is 185bpm. We could see its arms and legs squirming around a wee bit lol, it all feels a bit more real now!
> 
> OMG that is so cute :happydance: are those its legs sticking up in the air :rofl:Click to expand...

yes haha! it was waving its arms around too but you can't see in any of the pics lol
BTW hello! - nice to see a fellow NZer in here!! :D


----------



## maybebaby3

Jesima - great pic

MrsCD - :hugs: try not to stress

I woke up thinking it was the weekend. Then I realized its Thursday! My longest day if the week as I run choir after school :dohh:


----------



## Court28

Im a NZer too ! :)

Seeing everyones amazing scan pics is making me so excited for my next scan on Tuesday!


----------



## babydevil1989

Feel so anxious! 1hr 40 mins til my scan please let there be a heartbeat fingers crossed! X


----------



## Loukachu

Hey ladies, saw doctor today as not right. I have hyperemesis gravidarium. Been prescribed anti sickness meds, signed off for two weeks and told to rest, have to monitor myself if things get worse have to go straight back to doc. :cry:


----------



## babydevil1989

Had my scan saw the little heartbeat! :) measuring 9 weeks! 

Midwife on weds to get the ball rolling :) so happy! X


----------



## Loukachu

babydevil1989 said:


> Had my scan saw the little heartbeat! :) measuring 9 weeks!
> 
> Midwife on weds to get the ball rolling :) so happy! X

Ah congrats!


----------



## kaili

babydevil1989 said:


> Had my scan saw the little heartbeat! :) measuring 9 weeks!
> 
> Midwife on weds to get the ball rolling :) so happy! X

Yay! So exciting. I am about to leave for my scan in one hour. Trying to relax. Thinking of how to break the news to our parents this weekend if all goes well. DHs mom is going to go thru the roof with excitement for sure, and my dad and his wife will too, but I feel like my mom still thinks I am too young (im 26 and married...) she married my father at 21 and immediately got pregnant twice in a row and then divorced my dad when I was still an infant, so she always projects her own bad life decisions onto me, and I am a little worried that she may not be as happy as I want her to be for us.


----------



## smonty27

here is my scan from the other day 7wks 3 days with a heartbeat of 141 hopefully this looks good i don't know what it is suppose to look like lol 

congrats to all the ladies with there scans and the ones that have scans coming up good luck!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0093.JPG
File size: 62.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kaili

Ive been awake for only 3 hours today and ive already had diarrhea twice (and I can feel and hear a third one culminating currently)... im 7 weeks plus a few days and this is my first experience with this. Nothing to worry about right?

Its rather annoying and im hoping I am drinking enough water to compensate for the loss of hydration


----------



## adopim

Kaili: as long as you are re-hydrating well you should be alright. 

Good luck to everyone with scan coming up soon! :thumbup:


----------



## plutosblue

I'm very jealous of all these ladies getting their scans, mine isn't for another week and a half :grr:


----------



## AnakeRose

kaili said:


> Ive been awake for only 3 hours today and ive already had diarrhea twice (and I can feel and hear a third one culminating currently)... im 7 weeks plus a few days and this is my first experience with this. Nothing to worry about right?
> 
> Its rather annoying and im hoping I am drinking enough water to compensate for the loss of hydration

Just make sure you're not drinking sports drinks or anything sugary. That can actually make diarrhea worse. Believe it or not Pedi-a-lite (sorry spelling) works really well. I'd rather be too loose than constipated.


----------



## AnakeRose

plutosblue said:


> I'm very jealous of all these ladies getting their scans, mine isn't for another week and a half :grr:

Yes, I'm really jealous too! I haven't even heard the heart beat yet :( 

9 more days till my scan and I'm getting impatient!


----------



## babydevil1989

Good luck kaili!


----------



## maybebaby3

Baby devil glad all went well :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Kaili how did the scan go?


----------



## kaili

still in the office. Just had my ultrasound. Saw the heartbeat but now I am in the waiting room waiting to be seen on the more advanced machine because the doctor thought she saw twins but couldn't get a good angle!!!! Ahhhhhh! So excited!!!!


----------



## babydevil1989

Ahhh kaili cant wait for an update how exciting :)


----------



## kaili

Just one :) but we got a 3d image, ill post it when I get home. So relieved and feeling great!


----------



## babydevil1989

Aww yay congratulationsxx


----------



## vic161209

thx ladies for sharing your scan pics, its great to see whats going on in there at this stage! also useful as were off for our private reasurance scan tomorrow so iv shown the oh the images as i think he had his hopes on seeing 'a baby' with full arms/legs ect, thought about winding him up about twins if there was a visable yolk sack but think that would b mean! the only reason hes agreed to this private scan was to put his mind at ease that its a singleton hehe. i just pray theres a visable heart beat ill be def 7+2 up to 7+6, fx. did my last pregnancy test today- still positive!:happydance: hope i can stop testing after seeing it, i still have terrible fear there will b nothing in there :wacko:


----------



## maybebaby3

Kaili - lol sounds like my scan with the possible twins! Glad you got a good pic! Can't wait to see your pic!


----------



## kaili

https://i.imgur.com/C2Cn6CV.jpg?1
here's the one of the 3d scan, yolk sac at top, little black bead is its eye :)

https://i.imgur.com/Ou04q0G.jpg?1
and here's the 2d scan. also got a heartrate chart with one of my other pics but im too lazy to keep uploading to imgur lol


----------



## babydevil1989

Wow that 3d one is amazing!

Im going to book one after 20 weeks x


----------



## Bumpbananas

Loukachu said:


> Hey ladies, saw doctor today as not right. I have hyperemesis gravidarium. Been prescribed anti sickness meds, signed off for two weeks and told to rest, have to monitor myself if things get worse have to go straight back to doc. :cry:

Sorry to hear this Loukachu hope it goes for you soon. My friend had this and so I got a chance to hear how things were for her.. Fx ur meds sort it out for u. I feel mega tired, too tired to post but making myself!! Don't even want to see anyone or do anything my body just seems to be telling me to do nothing :nope: it's irritating!


----------



## kaili

Did you guys experience some cramping after vaginal ultrasounds? I havent had any cramping at all yet until now, and my ultrasound was 2 hours ago. Normal I guess?


----------



## adopim

kaili said:


> https://i.imgur.com/C2Cn6CV.jpg?1
> here's the one of the 3d scan, yolk sac at top, little black bead is its eye :)
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Ou04q0G.jpg?1
> and here's the 2d scan. also got a heartrate chart with one of my other pics but im too lazy to keep uploading to imgur lol

Oh my!! Fantastic 3D shot! I <3 it! I'll probably get a private 3D/4D session sometime around 25 weeks. :)


Bumpbananas said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, saw doctor today as not right. I have hyperemesis gravidarium. Been prescribed anti sickness meds, signed off for two weeks and told to rest, have to monitor myself if things get worse have to go straight back to doc. :cry:
> 
> Sorry to hear this Loukachu hope it goes for you soon. My friend had this and so I got a chance to hear how things were for her.. Fx ur meds sort it out for u. I feel mega tired, too tired to post but making myself!! Don't even want to see anyone or do anything my body just seems to be telling me to do nothing :nope: it's irritating!Click to expand...

My DH's cousin suffered with hyperemesis during her last pregnancy. I hope you get better soon Loukachu!

Bumpbananas: I feel the same way. My body doesn't want to cooperate with me either. I've been parked on the couch more than anything the last week or two. My nausea was a little better today, but my exhaustion was full force.


----------



## nik25

All of your scans are so cute!!! Congrats to all of you:) I'll have mine Tuesday morning at 8 a.m cant wait!!!! I still take a hpt every once in a while just to be sure;) in do nervous and excited for Tuesday! Good luck to all of you who have upcoming scans! I'm feeling terrible this week:( and can't call into work:( I made an appt with my Dr. For Monday. My ears hurt bad, stomach ache, and diarerhea! Yuck... The flu, pink eye, and strep throat is going around bad here! hope it stays away from "us" hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## EstelSeren

kaili- In my 1st pregnancy I had a transvaginal ultrasound and afterwards I had some cramping and spotting. It didn't start instantly either, there was a few hours before it kicked in! I'd guess it's normal as a friend of mine experienced it too and we both have happy, healthy toddlers now! 

AFM- My pregnancy sickness seems to be on hiatus at the moment, which is brilliant, especially as I actually managed to eat chocolate today for the 1st time in weeks! I have no doubt that it'll be back with an absolute vengeance tomorrow! I'm not without symptoms today though. I've had a very sleepy lazy day, my boobs are sore, I have headaches and just generally feel pregnant so all's good! I've been experiencing some weird fizzy sensations very low down that really don't feel like gas but seeing as I'm only just gone 8 weeks I'm still very skeptical about it being baby moving. I've just never before felt gas right at the front just behind the top of my pelvic bone, exactly where my uterus is so I guess it's possible maybe because baby has started to move! Perhaps I'm actually a little further on than I thought and I did feel my daughter moving really early (proper kicks at 14+5!). I dunno! I like to think it's actually baby though! I can't wait until I know for sure! :happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## nico82

Jesmia said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesmia said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone - I had my scan this morning!
> The measurements matched up with my dates - just one day ahead so they're keeping my due date of Sept 1st. She said the heartbeat is 185bpm. We could see its arms and legs squirming around a wee bit lol, it all feels a bit more real now!
> 
> OMG that is so cute :happydance: are those its legs sticking up in the air :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> yes haha! it was waving its arms around too but you can't see in any of the pics lol
> BTW hello! - nice to see a fellow NZer in here!! :DClick to expand...

haha you got a cute little show off their waving their arms and legs off :happydance: aww thats so cool your from NZ! Living in the US though?


----------



## missangie

kaili said:


> Did you guys experience some cramping after vaginal ultrasounds? I havent had any cramping at all yet until now, and my ultrasound was 2 hours ago. Normal I guess?

I got some cramping a few hours after my vaginal ultrasound last week!


----------



## kassiaethne

my boobs hurt so badly today, can't even wear a bra, just the shirt brushing them I swear I feel a heart beat in one nipple


----------



## Zebra2023

Beautiful scans ladies!! :flower:

Good luck to all who have their scans coming up soon :happydance:


----------



## Zebra2023

I had another scan today, we went private for this one instead of the NHS (NHS scans starting again from next week, weekly as planned) I have been put forward 1 day, so I am 8 weeks 2 days, EDD 10th September. All is well :happydance: Can see its cute little legs and its cute little arm behind/side of its head :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20130131_2123562.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4









20130131_2124362.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0003.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0011.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pink Petals

Anyone else notice that Mommytochloe has been away a long time? I hope everything is all right!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Pink Petals said:


> Anyone else notice that Mommytochloe has been away a long time? I hope everything is all right!

Congrats on all the beautiful scans ladies!!

Yes, I've noticed that too...I hope everything is alright!


----------



## Atlmommy37

Cute scans everyone:happydance: My morning sickness has gotten to the point where I've had to start taking medication...boo. Plus I'm soo moody. I feel like I'm acting like a b**** and can't control myself. Can't wait for second trimester.


----------



## kaili

Gah, my cramps from the tv u/s are so bothersome. It feels exactly like it felt when she was getting the pic of my right ovary, only without the wand now. It has been a constant dull ache for the past couple hours. From experience, can anyone tell me if this should go away soon and also tell me I am over reacting? Lol


----------



## nik25

Kali I hope you're cramps go away quick. I've heard it's normal


----------



## Pink Petals

OMG ladies! I just bought my first ever maternity pants and these things are amazing! I don't know why I waited this long. So comfy and I no longer feel like a cow! :happydance:


----------



## Phantom710

Maternity pants are the best. I actually missed them after LO ahha


----------



## Jesmia

nico82 said:


> Jesmia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesmia said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone - I had my scan this morning!
> The measurements matched up with my dates - just one day ahead so they're keeping my due date of Sept 1st. She said the heartbeat is 185bpm. We could see its arms and legs squirming around a wee bit lol, it all feels a bit more real now!
> 
> OMG that is so cute :happydance: are those its legs sticking up in the air :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> yes haha! it was waving its arms around too but you can't see in any of the pics lol
> BTW hello! - nice to see a fellow NZer in here!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> haha you got a cute little show off their waving their arms and legs off :happydance: aww thats so cool your from NZ! Living in the US though?Click to expand...

Yup! moved here last year! I miss NZ food lol, you have no idea how bad I want a meat pie right now :laugh2:

Zebra - lovely scan, I love its wee arm! I love seeing everyone elses, man I can't wait another 10 weeks for the next one!


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm so tired. DS2 gave me a bad last part of the night and now I have to go to work. Thank god it's Friday! I have no energy. My body just wants to rest.


----------



## marie_sims

Pink Petals said:


> OMG ladies! I just bought my first ever maternity pants and these things are amazing! I don't know why I waited this long. So comfy and I no longer feel like a cow! :happydance:

 I need to buy me a pair. In fact, I may also have to purchase a couple new work blouses...the one's I have now buttons are about to pop, thanks to my boobs :blush:


----------



## kaili

Pink Petals said:


> OMG ladies! I just bought my first ever maternity pants and these things are amazing! I don't know why I waited this long. So comfy and I no longer feel like a cow! :happydance:

LOL call me lame but I bought a pair at 4 weeks when my water bloat started to develop. Best decision ever. 

Only trouble is I have to be careful not to let my shirt ride up, bcuz maternity pants are clearly maternity pants and the cats not out of the bag yet


----------



## MadamRose

Gwenylovey said:


> Pink Petals said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice that Mommytochloe has been away a long time? I hope everything is all right!
> 
> Congrats on all the beautiful scans ladies!!
> 
> Yes, I've noticed that too...I hope everything is alright!Click to expand...

Right yes ladies i am fine, thank you for the concern, I started back at uni last week, and 6 am wake ups and going to bed at midnight while pregnant just meant i have been exhused. I am now going to look though to posts i may not reply to everyone but still here :thumbup:


----------



## MadamRose

maybebaby3 glad dh has come round a lot :D
stuckinoki big hugs :hugs:
ozzi :wave: welcome 
Scholesy so sorry hunni :hugs:
ckylesworld lovely scan :D
CazM 2011 glad all is ok with scan i will change your date :D
CocoLovex3 :wave: welcome to the group 
Loukachu glad all was ok after your scare, and hope you feel better soon x 
YoungNImum :wave: welcome you are going to have your hands full by the looks of things 
under25ttc glad ultrasound went well 
Jesmia lovely scan :D 
babydevil1989 glad all was well at your scan :D 
kaili glad your scan went well :D 

As for me. I rang the hospital to see if it had a scan date, as hadnt yet got a letter, and need childcare for dd on day of scan. and person who is having her needs 2weeks at a real minium but really more. So anyway a week after i saw my midwife and they hadnt even received my referal. I was annoyed as it means they probably wont get it until start of next week, so i wont know date of scan until late next week, meaning that we may have to put the scan back to allow for person looking after dd to get time off work. I am tempted to ring up again today but not to postive. And the problem with pushing scan back, is i have presentations in uni the week i am 13 weeks so cant miss any days, so may not be able to fit it in that week :dohh:

I am also worrying a lot, i am coming up for the time i started bleeding with the baby we lost (even though babies heart stopped beating a lot before at around 7 weeks) and my symptoms are really low at the moment so yes i am panicking and just want to get to my 12 week scan and see a baby with a heart beat. 

And thank you for your concern. Ladies who have 12 week scans coming up, i can see this page getting crazy. So if anyone needs their date changing if it gets changed at 12 week scan, i don't know if they want to pm me so i dont miss the change :thumbup:


----------



## Kiss08

My legs have these small, itchy, red bumps on them. It's most noticeable on my thighs but its also on the backs of my knees and upper calves. I wonder if I'm allergic to something with my dress pants or possibly something else?? I'm 8 weeks today. I'm going to call my OB but does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## MadamRose

Well i just risked ringing up again, even though i knew i could sound desperate, and the receptionist remembered me from the other day, and as soon as she saw my name did my scan. However it was booked for 26th which we cant do so now 27th. But that means i am going to be like 13 and half weeks based on LMP date. I was expecting it to be a whole week before that :cry:


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> My legs have these small, itchy, red bumps on them. It's most noticeable on my thighs but its also on the backs of my knees and upper calves. I wonder if I'm allergic to something with my dress pants or possibly something else?? I'm 8 weeks today. I'm going to call my OB but does anyone have any thoughts?

kiss, ive had this on my back, sides, pelvic region, and breasts and neck since about a week ago. i fasted a whole day (i know, prob not safe), but all i ate was saltine crackers to try to determine if they got better, and they continued to get worse. and the next days i washed with only water and walked around naked (on my day off of course) to rule out detergent and soap... wasn't anything i'm eating or using. my doc at my appointment yesterday said that some women have allergies to the hormones during the first trimester and that there isn't much you can do about it... for me, i mentally prepared myself and quit scratching it, and i get a bump here and there now, but as long as i dont scratch it, they've gone almost completely away. you may have to put socks on your hands though when you sleep (seems silly but it worked for me, i put thick fuzzy socks on my hands) so you don't scratch subconsciously. sounds cliche but if you don't scratch, they will get better (unless you ARE actually allergic to your detergent or to the fabric in your pants... try switching fabrics) wait, aren't you the one who just said you just bought maternity pants? did you wash them before use? maybe that was the cause, sometimes those stores have weird junk in their clothes



mummytochloe said:


> I am also worrying a lot, i am coming up for the time i started bleeding with the baby we lost (even though babies heart stopped beating a lot before at around 7 weeks) and my symptoms are really low at the moment so yes i am panicking and just want to get to my 12 week scan and see a baby with a heart beat.

mummy, i had really sore boobs from 3-5 weeks, then NOTHING and i mean nothing at all. no morning sickness, no sore boobs, no food aversions or cravings... only thing i had was maybe a mild cramp here and there, and i started to get really tired a few days ago, which it sounds like you are tired too, but you're chalking it up to uni and business (but didn't seem to add 'growing a baby' to the list) =P anyway, just get to your scan, take your DD with you if you have to so you can get peace of mind. i was absolutely neurotic panicking for the past 2 weeks until my appointment yesterday, and it REALLY helps reduce the stress, cuz after all that worrying, everything turned out fine!


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> My legs have these small, itchy, red bumps on them. It's most noticeable on my thighs but its also on the backs of my knees and upper calves. I wonder if I'm allergic to something with my dress pants or possibly something else?? I'm 8 weeks today. I'm going to call my OB but does anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> kiss, ive had this on my back, sides, pelvic region, and breasts and neck since about a week ago. i fasted a whole day (i know, prob not safe), but all i ate was saltine crackers to try to determine if they got better, and they continued to get worse. and the next days i washed with only water and walked around naked (on my day off of course) to rule out detergent and soap... wasn't anything i'm eating or using. my doc at my appointment yesterday said that some women have allergies to the hormones during the first trimester and that there isn't much you can do about it... for me, i mentally prepared myself and quit scratching it, and i get a bump here and there now, but as long as i dont scratch it, they've gone almost completely away. you may have to put socks on your hands though when you sleep (seems silly but it worked for me, i put thick fuzzy socks on my hands) so you don't scratch subconsciously. sounds cliche but if you don't scratch, they will get better (unless you ARE actually allergic to your detergent or to the fabric in your pants... try switching fabrics) wait, aren't you the one who just said you just bought maternity pants? did you wash them before use? maybe that was the cause, sometimes those stores have weird junk in their clothesClick to expand...

The more I think about it, the more convinced that it is my pants. I wake up in the morning with little or no bumps, go to work, in the afternoon at work my thighs start to itch, I go home, take my pants off, and the bumps are back. It's really more of a rash. I put pajama pants on (100% cotton) and by the next morning, they are minimal or gone. The bumps are also on the parts of my legs that are in more contact with my pants (whole thigh, back of knees, back of upper calves) but not on the spots where my pants are more loose (bottom of calves, ankles, feet, where my underwear is). I've wore three different work pants with different fabrics and have gotten the same result each time! Today, I'm wearing pajama pants under a more loose pair of work pants so we'll see how this goes. I can't NOT wear pants other than pajama pants for the next 8 months though!! Haha. Hopefully this is just a phase... Oh, and I wasn't the one the got the maternity pants recently but my sister is sending me a box full soon!


----------



## MadamRose

Urrrh just one of them days for me today, seeing as i now know i am still in for 26more days waiting i decided to get my doppler out for a play and it's broken :cry: so now i am just going to be in no mans land for 26 days as i really dont want to buy one before scan was only using other one because i had it already


----------



## kaili

I have 2 mini dachshunds, one which hates to sleep near a human (she usually likes to be in the same room, but she wants her own bed and her own pillow and acts annoyed if someone touches her)... for the past 3-4 weeks, she wont leave me alone and wants to sleep literally ON me. I put her on her usual pillow that she has claimed, but she wont sleep on it unless I drag it into the curve of my body and she will lean on me and go to sleep.

Can dogs sense a pregnancy hormone or something? Because ive had her for going on 3 years and this is definitely new behavior


----------



## Gwenylovey

I've actually heard this can happen! I have a 9 month old puppy and every morning my husband brings him to bed with me as he leaves for work. After I conceived and before I found out i was pregnant he started snuggling and curling up to my belly whereas before he would just kind of lounge in his own space on the bed. He still does it!


----------



## Southafrica

heres my 8 week 1 day scan from a few days ago, forgot to post it, so happy! :)
 



Attached Files:







mybaby.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## maybebaby3

Animals have a 6th sense!

Mummytochloe sorry you have to wait so long. I haven't seen mw yet, let alone got scan date. That's why I paid for a private scan. I hate the no mans land that is 1st tri!


----------



## tekkitten

It is no mans land!

My scan is in 3 hours, so nervous :'( I have never had a good scan experience, so my tummy is totally in knots right now. Erg.


----------



## Phantom710

update us tekk! Hoping for a great scan!!


----------



## bboo2

Help! The metallic taste in my mouth is making me so sick. I haven't had this symptom until now, any advice?!?


----------



## Phantom710

I've never had that... maybe something minty??


----------



## MadamRose

maybebaby3 i wanted an early scan but we can't justify the £65+ for one when i have one i just short of a month
tekkitten hope all is ok x


----------



## Gwenylovey

mummytochloe said:


> Urrrh just one of them days for me today, seeing as i now know i am still in for 26more days waiting i decided to get my doppler out for a play and it's broken :cry: so now i am just going to be in no mans land for 26 days as i really dont want to buy one before scan was only using other one because i had it already

MTC, that's too bad about the doppler! I have one and it's been a lifesaver - every few days I use it just for a few seconds to listen to the beautiful heartbeat.


----------



## Gwenylovey

tekkitten said:


> It is no mans land!
> 
> My scan is in 3 hours, so nervous :'( I have never had a good scan experience, so my tummy is totally in knots right now. Erg.

Good luck!!


----------



## MadamRose

Gwenylovey yes that's exactly what i wanted to do, but i don't dare buy one just in case :dohh:


----------



## vic161209

hi ladies, had my 'reasurance scan today' one baby measuring as it should, picture is just a blury blob but was worth it to hear the hb- 156:happydance:
feels real now, and suddenly im feeling really overwhelmed about becoming a mum again! 

how is every one doing?


----------



## AnakeRose

Found this tutorial on how to make your own maternity pants. I'm so doing this! 

https://grosgrainfabulous.blogspot.ca/2009/09/maternity-pants-tutorial.html


----------



## tekkitten

San went well! I'll post pic when I get home :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Tekkitten :happydance:

Vic glad your scan went well :)


----------



## bekkie

September 20th here :) Won't be finding out the gender this time! Looking forward to going through the next 8-9 months with all of you!!


----------



## kaili

AnakeRose said:


> Found this tutorial on how to make your own maternity pants. I'm so doing this!
> 
> https://grosgrainfabulous.blogspot.ca/2009/09/maternity-pants-tutorial.html

That's neat except my jeans cost like 150.00 each and when I'm not preggie anymore I'll be REALLY sad that I took a hatchet to all my pants LOL


----------



## shouse

Hello ladies!

I'm due September 5th with my second an hubby's 4th. September is a good month for us, our first son is turning 5 on the 7th and we will be married for 4 years on the 17th.


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> I have 2 mini dachshunds, one which hates to sleep near a human (she usually likes to be in the same room, but she wants her own bed and her own pillow and acts annoyed if someone touches her)... for the past 3-4 weeks, she wont leave me alone and wants to sleep literally ON me. I put her on her usual pillow that she has claimed, but she wont sleep on it unless I drag it into the curve of my body and she will lean on me and go to sleep.
> 
> Can dogs sense a pregnancy hormone or something? Because ive had her for going on 3 years and this is definitely new behavior

I wish my dog had a sixth sense about my pregnancy. Instead, he jumps on me while I'm on the couch and he never fails to nail me in my (very sore) boobs every time!!


----------



## Melissa_M

bekkie said:


> September 20th here :) Won't be finding out the gender this time! Looking forward to going through the next 8-9 months with all of you!!

You look like Katy Perry in your avatar!!!


----------



## Court28

Have started spotting and im so so worried :(


----------



## tekkitten

Ok here it is! 11mm, 7+3, 136 bpm <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## gatorj

tekkitten said:


> Ok here it is! 11mm, 7+3, 136 bpm <3

Aww so cute! Congrats! :baby:


----------



## gatorj

Southafrica said:


> heres my 8 week 1 day scan from a few days ago, forgot to post it, so happy! :)

Congrats! Such a cute bean!


----------



## gatorj

hey guys! trying to get caught up with all the posts. wasn't on much this week. anyone else have a loong week? i'm so pooped! :sleep:


----------



## kaili

Anake.. took an old pair of corduroys I have and tried my hand at the link you sent. I made the band a little too big so tomorrow when I have more energy I will fix them but I think they are going to turn out great!


----------



## Atlmommy37

Tekkitten your pic is so cute!


----------



## Loukachu

bekkie said:


> September 20th here :) Won't be finding out the gender this time! Looking forward to going through the next 8-9 months with all of you!!

Hi welcome -that's my EDD too


----------



## Phantom710

Court28 said:


> Have started spotting and im so so worried :(

I hope you are well :hugs: Have you made an appointment with the doc or gone to ER?


----------



## Court28

Phantom - it was fairly light so I am planning on seeing if anymore comes out before contacting my midwife. My scan is on Tuesday morning , trying to just wait til then


----------



## maybebaby3

gatorj said:


> hey guys! trying to get caught up with all the posts. wasn't on much this week. anyone else have a loong week? i'm so pooped! :sleep:

Ugh me! And to top it off have got a really bad sore throat and my glands in my neck are all swollen up. Have to take all 3 kids to a bday party on my own later as hubby is working 2pm-10pm :(


----------



## maybebaby3

Tekkitten I'm so glad you had a great scan and nice pic :)

Court hope the spotting stops :hugs:


----------



## babydevil1989

Loving everyones scan pics! :)

Currently under a duvet on the sofa watching monsters inc with DS as im too tired/sick to do anything!! Im hoping this fatigue lets up soon! :(


----------



## Pink Petals

babydevil1989 said:


> Loving everyones scan pics! :)
> 
> Currently under a duvet on the sofa watching monsters inc with DS as im too tired/sick to do anything!! Im hoping this fatigue lets up soon! :(

Great movie though!


----------



## maybebaby3

I hear you baby devil! I've just got in after taking kids to a party and am shattered! The flat needs to be cleaned and I have laundry to do but I am just exhausted! Going to give myself 15 mins on here and then prise myself off the sofa!


----------



## gatorj

maybebaby3 said:


> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> hey guys! trying to get caught up with all the posts. wasn't on much this week. anyone else have a loong week? i'm so pooped! :sleep:
> 
> Ugh me! And to top it off have got a really bad sore throat and my glands in my neck are all swollen up. Have to take all 3 kids to a bday party on my own later as hubby is working 2pm-10pm :(Click to expand...

UG! I hope you feel better hon! :hugs:


----------



## gatorj

babydevil1989 said:


> Loving everyones scan pics! :)
> 
> Currently under a duvet on the sofa watching monsters inc with DS as im too tired/sick to do anything!! Im hoping this fatigue lets up soon! :(

Hope you feel better soon!!:hugs:


----------



## gatorj

I am really craving McDonald's..I know it is soo bad. Can I???? Lol. :pizza::icecream:


----------



## Gwenylovey

gatorj said:


> I am really craving McDonald's..I know it is soo bad. Can I???? Lol. :pizza::icecream:

Of course you can! Now that gives me permission to go get some myself :haha:


----------



## maybebaby3

gatorj said:


> I am really craving McDonald's..I know it is soo bad. Can I???? Lol. :pizza::icecream:

I had McDonalds last night and Burger King for lunch today :blush:


----------



## Pink Petals

I have been enjoying Mcdonalds once a week. :blush:


----------



## Jesmia

me too! When we go into town for groceries each week I HAVE to get a cheeseburger (or 2 lol). They taste so good all of a sudden :laugh2:


----------



## Ivory Doll

I'm eating a chinese takeaway as I read this thread :) All I crave is fast food and fruit :)


----------



## Loukachu

Hey ladies, hope you are all ok.
Went for a walk earlier then came home and slept.
Watched On The Town for some old school Sinatra.
Been unwell but am expecting that -anti sickness tabs make me feel sick!


----------



## gatorj

So my hunny, in an attempt to keep me from eating out, made me a homemade cheeseburger with all the fixings, and sweat potato fries. Delicious!!!! I am stuffed. Time for a nap..lol. :sleep:


----------



## gatorj

Loukachu-sorry you aren't feeling well. Stinks the anti-sickness tabs make you feel sick?!? :/


----------



## kaili

Im comboing mcdonalds and bojangles (southern chicken biscuits) at least omce a week


----------



## Loukachu

gatorj said:


> Loukachu-sorry you aren't feeling well. Stinks the anti-sickness tabs make you feel sick?!? :/

Have to dissolve tablets under top lip. takes nearly an hour and increases saliva which makes me feel sick.

Managed to eat a bit today.

Think I am going to get cabin fever being off work for two weeks...


----------



## kassiaethne

aren't you suppose to gain weight when pregnant? I have been eating but for some reason no matter how much crap I eat I haven't gained. and now I stepped on the scale and I lost 4 LBS....is this bad? should I call my doctor?


----------



## kaili

kassiaethne said:


> aren't you suppose to gain weight when pregnant? I have been eating but for some reason no matter how much crap I eat I haven't gained. and now I stepped on the scale and I lost 4 LBS....is this bad? should I call my doctor?

How much water are you drinking? Most early gain is due to that. Also, not to be invasive, but were you overweight at all pre-pregnancy? I am typically slightly underweight and have gained 5lbs since bfp, but ive hear d some bigger women lose a little in the begining before thet start to gain


----------



## Melissa_M

I've lost about 5lbs so far....just can't stomach much :( I wasn't overweight to start with but wasn't underweight either. I don't think it's anything to worry about unless you're underweight. Baby will just keep stealing your nutrients :flower:


----------



## kassiaethne

kaili said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> aren't you suppose to gain weight when pregnant? I have been eating but for some reason no matter how much crap I eat I haven't gained. and now I stepped on the scale and I lost 4 LBS....is this bad? should I call my doctor?
> 
> How much water are you drinking? Most early gain is due to that. Also, not to be invasive, but were you overweight at all pre-pregnancy? I am typically slightly underweight and have gained 5lbs since bfp, but ive hear d some bigger women lose a little in the begining before thet start to gainClick to expand...

yeah I am overweight 220lbs. hmmm that is good to know then, I know I'm not a small gal lol. I did loose 25 LBS before getting pregnant just to be at a better weight pre pregnancy...

I have been drinking alot of water, well more then I usually do but its about 6 cups of water a dayish


----------



## kaili

Try drinking a little more water if you can handle it. Supposedly we are supposed to be drinking 8 cups pre-pregnancy and 10 cups while pregnant. I only weigh 125lbs right now so this is extremely difficult for me (my stomach and my bladder seem to be smaller than my bean himself lol) but when I DO get that much, I feel a lot better and its also good for nutrient flow to the baby.

But yea I asked about the 5lb gain ive experienced at my OB appointment 2 days ago and she said for scrawny ppl like me not to worry. My mom was 170ish pre pregnancy with my sister and she said even with increasing her intake that she still lost almost 10lbs in the first few weeka


----------



## kassiaethne

kaili said:


> Try drinking a little more water if you can handle it. Supposedly we are supposed to be drinking 8 cups pre-pregnancy and 10 cups while pregnant. I only weigh 125lbs right now so this is extremely difficult for me (my stomach and my bladder seem to be smaller than my bean himself lol) but when I DO get that much, I feel a lot better and its also good for nutrient flow to the baby.
> 
> But yea I asked about the 5lb gain ive experienced at my OB appointment 2 days ago and she said for scrawny ppl like me not to worry. My mom was 170ish pre pregnancy with my sister and she said even with increasing her intake that she still lost almost 10lbs in the first few weeka

oh that is good to hear, I was all worried when I stepped on the scale, I check every couple days because I don't want to gain a bunch in the first tri too. I will work on more water, I keep a big water bottle next to me all the time so I can just reach for it. might have to keep two nearby. cuz if I don't keep it by me i don't think about it but if its by me I always take a sip every few mins.

Yeah I have been eating quite a bit, and not all like uber good stuff either, like pretzels and such lol so I have been expecting to gain one or two. so when I looked down and saw four gone I was all O.O wut


----------



## Pink Petals

Bought maternity bras today. LOVE.


----------



## kaili

Pink Petals said:


> Bought maternity bras today. LOVE.

My cha-chas are still measly A cups... for those of us who don't burst out in the first trimester, should I worry that I won't be able to BF later, or will they grow and start to produce milk toward the end?


----------



## Pink Petals

kaili said:


> Pink Petals said:
> 
> 
> Bought maternity bras today. LOVE.
> 
> My cha-chas are still measly A cups... for those of us who don't burst out in the first trimester, should I worry that I won't be able to BF later, or will they grow and start to produce milk toward the end?Click to expand...

From what I understand, breast size has no effect on breastfeeding. I wouldn't worry. :flower:


----------



## calliebaby

Even if they don't grow much while pregnant, they'll grow a bit when your milk comes in.


----------



## adopim

Agreed. I wouldn't worry about whether or not your breasts grow at all. When you do get milk they will obviously but I wouldn't worry about the beforehand :)


----------



## Phantom710

kassiaethne said:


> aren't you suppose to gain weight when pregnant? I have been eating but for some reason no matter how much crap I eat I haven't gained. and now I stepped on the scale and I lost 4 LBS....is this bad? should I call my doctor?

I lost wait until 20 weeks with LO and then put on 7 in one week. Hahha. He was fine, healthy too-- 8;bs 14 oz  don't worry. Your body will give the baby what it needs.


----------



## Phantom710

kaili said:


> Pink Petals said:
> 
> 
> Bought maternity bras today. LOVE.
> 
> My cha-chas are still measly A cups... for those of us who don't burst out in the first trimester, should I worry that I won't be able to BF later, or will they grow and start to produce milk toward the end?Click to expand...

I was large (D-pregnant, DD-nursing) and had a LOW supply, meanwhile my mom was an A and whenever she heard a baby cry she had a full let down, enough to feed twins. Size doesn't matter


----------



## maybebaby3

kaili said:


> Pink Petals said:
> 
> 
> Bought maternity bras today. LOVE.
> 
> My cha-chas are still measly A cups... for those of us who don't burst out in the first trimester, should I worry that I won't be able to BF later, or will they grow and start to produce milk toward the end?Click to expand...

I'm an a cup and I am still bf my 2yr8m old.


----------



## maybebaby3

I weighed 129lbs after Xmas, was about 4lbs lighter before that and now weigh 133lbs. I'm going to be sooo fat at the end of this pregnancy :wacko:


----------



## MadamRose

bekkie :wave: welcome to the group we are hoping to not find out the gender either this time, well if i can keep dh in check. 

shouse welcome September will be a busy month for you. 

Court28 hope all is ok hunni 

tekkitten lovely image hun

gatorj i was craving pb&j yesterday, it isn't even something eaten commonly over here compared to the us :dohh: and yes treat youself i did after an hour. 

kassiaethne be thankful for weight loss i have gained way too much weight

i only went up one cup when breastfeeding my dd, and i had a massive oversupply for the first 3 months


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm hoping to stay team :yellow: let's see if we have the restraint!


----------



## Loukachu

maybebaby3 said:


> I'm hoping to stay team :yellow: let's see if we have the restraint!

Don't think I could do that!


----------



## bubbles82

Also hoping to stay team yellow, not sure if we will last the whole 9 months or not! DH isn't too impressed with the idea!


----------



## lynnikins

whoops been awol, lots happening recently and feeling so ill all the time no energy to get online in the evenings


----------



## gatorj

lynnikins said:


> whoops been awol, lots happening recently and feeling so ill all the time no energy to get online in the evenings

Know what you mean-that was last week for me. Hope you feel better this week.

I don't know how you folks are staying team yellow!?!?! I don't think I can!!!:baby:

I have to say that I am starting off today feeling the best I have in weeks..which is worrisome :/ Never happy over here! lol!! I have my scan Tuesday AM...nervous, excited..worried..all the above!??? agjgjgjgjgjg


----------



## tekkitten

I'm totally going to find out the gender :) But we're going to have a gender reveal party, I'll have a friend bake a cake with the color in the middle. At the US I will just get the tech to write down the gender, then not look and pass it on to the cake maker!

That way we can be surprised the same time as family and friends :)


----------



## Melissa_M

I tried to do something like that with our last baby and the u/s tech refused to write it down for us :growlmad: She said "well I can show you the area and you can guess what it is but I can't tell you" :roll:


----------



## Court28

We will definitely be finding out the gender, would go nuts not knowing haha!


----------



## maybebaby3

tekkitten said:


> I'm totally going to find out the gender :) But we're going to have a gender reveal party, I'll have a friend bake a cake with the color in the middle. At the US I will just get the tech to write down the gender, then not look and pass it on to the cake maker!
> 
> That way we can be surprised the same time as family and friends :)

What a cool idea! Will take huge amounts of willpower not to peek!


----------



## kaili

maybebaby3 said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> I'm totally going to find out the gender :) But we're going to have a gender reveal party, I'll have a friend bake a cake with the color in the middle. At the US I will just get the tech to write down the gender, then not look and pass it on to the cake maker!
> 
> That way we can be surprised the same time as family and friends :)
> 
> What a cool idea! Will take huge amounts of willpower not to peek!Click to expand...

Lots of people in America do that nowadays (its all the rage!)

I would love to do it except I want that moment for myself and my husband in the U/S room where they say ITS A ____ ... and then we get to share it with our friends! I couldn't give that responsibility to my sister (the one we would choose to know before us if we did)... because I'd probably bully it out of her before the party LOL


----------



## Melissa_M

I would find out right now if I could!!!


----------



## kaili

Melissa_M said:


> I would find out right now if I could!!!

SAME HERE. the worst thing is that we got the ultrasound pic in 3d, and it looks like a dinosaur to me, and in my mind, all dinosaurs are dudes... so ive already been calling it a boy... not to mention i was slipping and saying "he, him, etc" before we saw the dino pics, and now this!


----------



## MadamRose

I hope if my birth is anything like my daughters I will tell myself the sex when baby is born. with her i was the first person to ever touch her but already knew the sex. I am hoping if my plans go well, home water birth this time, and again i hope to be the first one to touch. 

I also realized i am 10 weeks tomorrow, wait really ??? :wacko:


----------



## babydevil1989

double post!


----------



## Melissa_M

kaili said:


> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> I would find out right now if I could!!!
> 
> SAME HERE. the worst thing is that we got the ultrasound pic in 3d, and it looks like a dinosaur to me, and in my mind, all dinosaurs are dudes... so ive already been calling it a boy... not to mention i was slipping and saying "he, him, etc" before we saw the dino pics, and now this!Click to expand...

Sounds like your sub-conscience is telling you something!!!


----------



## YoungNImum

the hospital i go to dosnt tell the gender :( i loved having 2 yellow bumps before tho, altho as this LO will be our last part of me would like to find out x


----------



## babydevil1989

haha M2C i said that to my mum earlier i was like woooo im very nearly 10weeks! how quick has that gone!!

today is the first day i havnt felt sick but i went to mums for tea and aafter weeks of hardly eating iv filled up on beef stew so now i feel nauseous :dohh:

1st midwife appointment on weds!! eekk!!


----------



## tekkitten

I don't know about you ladies, but I am getting really tired of waking up and dry heaving all the time :( I just ate an hour ago to quell it, and now I am getting sickly again.


----------



## Kiss08

I can't wait to find out the gender! I'll find out the week before I fly home for my graduation. Since we had to tell almost all of our family we were pregnant via phone/Skype, we want to tell them the gender in person. I haven't decided how I want to tell them yet. DH and I both think it's a boy!


----------



## YoungNImum

i cant wait till the nausea feeling has faded, seriously i wake up and go to bed just to be woke again thinking im going to puke every hour or so :( im ringing doctors tomorrow prob wont get an appointment till next week hopefully this week sometime though then hopfully get my 12weeks scan date in the post a week later :) x


----------



## gatorj

i had a dream a few days ago, that i had two little girls, one with blond hair and one with brown hair..but they were toddlers (althought just recently born?!?). wonder what that dream means...lol :twingirls:


----------



## maybebaby3

Ooh twins?!! That'd be exciting. I dreamt I was having a girl but DH is 100% convinced this baby is a boy!


----------



## Court28

DF and I have been referring to this baby as a 'he' from day 1, it will be really hard to get used to the idea of a girl if gender scan sways that way haha.


----------



## gatorj

I honestly think it is a 'he' too..so not sure where my dream fits in!!


----------



## MadamRose

My sister instantly refereed to chloe as a she as soon as she found out. This time she instantly said he. I am wondering if she maybe right again


----------



## gatorj

That would be awesome if she is that intuitive!!


----------



## Pink Petals

Pretty sure mine is a 'she' 
Better be... We moved into a house with a ready- to-go little girls room. Fairies all over the walls! Not sure if DH is talented enough to turn them into superheroes!


----------



## kaili

Court28 said:


> DF and I have been referring to this baby as a 'he' from day 1, it will be really hard to get used to the idea of a girl if gender scan sways that way haha.

Same here. I have a friend who says all babies are male until proven otherwise, lol maybe thats in my mind but for some reason boy is def in my mind.


----------



## babydevil1989

im really not sure on gender this time.

with DS i just knew he was a boy from day one but im not sure lol.

this pregnancy i havnt actually been physically sick at all but was throwing up everyday till 22 weeks but im so much more exhausted this time round so maybe its a girl? im not fussed either way i wouldnt mind another boy tbh x


----------



## maybebaby3

just back from dr. I have sinusitis so he's given me 3 days off. kids are at school and nursery so i've just put on a load of laundry and have tucked myself up in bed til the wash finishes. he's prescribed antibiotics so hopefully i should feel better in a couple of days!!!


----------



## Loukachu

maybebaby3 said:


> just back from dr. I have sinusitis so he's given me 3 days off. kids are at school and nursery so i've just put on a load of laundry and have tucked myself up in bed til the wash finishes. he's prescribed antibiotics so hopefully i should feel better in a couple of days!!!

Hope you feel better soon. I have a bed rest buddy now. Tucked up myself.


----------



## MadamRose

maybebaby3 feel better soon x


----------



## babydevil1989

hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## smonty27

Aww to all the girls that are sick feel better! 

As far as gender dh wants a boy of course and I have a gut feeling its a girl but would be happy with either one! 

Question: has anyone ever been on keflex for a uti and been so nausea that you can't eat anything and don't want to on top of having roaring headaches? 

Ughh feeling like poop :(


----------



## vic161209

hi ladies, any one else 'showing'?? i keep thinking i cant b, but my tum is soo rounded under my belly button i cant fasten most of my jeans already, im uk 10 n usually need a belt! my weight hasnt rly changed (no more than 2lbs max) i bloated loads in my first few weeks but that came and went but this last two weeks my lower tum has just got harder n harder n staying that way am-pm! my scan last fri confirmed my dates r correct n my bean is only 1.5cm crown rump so wheres this buldge coming from? :shrug::shrug:


----------



## maybebaby3

I can't close my trousers at all either! My friend gave me 3 pairs of maternity trousers. A godsend!


----------



## bubbles82

vic161209 said:


> hi ladies, any one else 'showing'?? i keep thinking i cant b, but my tum is soo rounded under my belly button i cant fasten most of my jeans already, im uk 10 n usually need a belt! my weight hasnt rly changed (no more than 2lbs max) i bloated loads in my first few weeks but that came and went but this last two weeks my lower tum has just got harder n harder n staying that way am-pm! my scan last fri confirmed my dates r correct n my bean is only 1.5cm crown rump so wheres this buldge coming from? :shrug::shrug:

I'm about the same stage as you and can't seem to get rid of my bloat! Normally a size 8 but feel all my clothes are getting tight already coz of my bloat and my growing boobs, I probably don't look different to anyone else but I feel horrid!


----------



## CazM 2011

Have craved a subway all day and OH has picked one up on way home OMG!! It's soooo tasty!! Am struggling to eat so anything I fancy is getting eaten lol. 

We will wait for the birth to find out gender, it was amazing having my OH tell me that we had a daughter. A special moment and we could then announce her birth fully to family and friends. 

Xxxx


----------



## Kiss08

Anyone else struggling with working through the first trimester? No one at my job knows yet so I probably just look lazy to them. I take a nap most days on my lunch break but am still having a tough time. Add on nausea and I just want to take a sick day.. everyday.. Maybe it's just the Monday blues... :sad1:


----------



## maybebaby3

I am struggling. I'm so glad to be signed off for a few days as the sinusitis coupled with ms and exhaustion would have had me crying in a corner of the classroom I think. The others at work know I'm pregnant but it doesn't really make it any easier as when you're in your classroom you're on your own!


----------



## Phantom710

Working during pregnancy is so tiring. I forgot I was exhausted with LO and I think it's worse this time.

Since the uterus is not even out of the pelvis area until around 10 weeks, I know I'm not actually showing (just bloat) but I'm already in maternity jeans because it hurst to button my pants over my belly.

Here's last week and this week's belly shot. See the difference???? Freakin ridiculous!!! I "showed" really early with LO as well though, so I'm scared if it ends up being twins. I'll fall over!!! front heavy.


----------



## kaili

smonty27 said:


> Aww to all the girls that are sick feel better!
> 
> As far as gender dh wants a boy of course and I have a gut feeling its a girl but would be happy with either one!
> 
> Question: has anyone ever been on keflex for a uti and been so nausea that you can't eat anything and don't want to on top of having roaring headaches?
> 
> Ughh feeling like poop :(

keflex makes me sick even pre-pregnancy, so i always take macrobid, ive heard its the safest pregnancy drug fur UTIs, and IMO it works the best (but i'm also resistant to a lot of drugs due to recurrent UTIs in childhood)


----------



## Phantom710

kaili said:


> smonty27 said:
> 
> 
> Aww to all the girls that are sick feel better!
> 
> As far as gender dh wants a boy of course and I have a gut feeling its a girl but would be happy with either one!
> 
> Question: has anyone ever been on keflex for a uti and been so nausea that you can't eat anything and don't want to on top of having roaring headaches?
> 
> Ughh feeling like poop :(
> 
> keflex makes me sick even pre-pregnancy, so i always take macrobid, ive heard its the safest pregnancy drug fur UTIs, and IMO it works the best (but i'm also resistant to a lot of drugs due to recurrent UTIs in childhood)Click to expand...

How funny, Macrobid makes me sOOOOO sick


----------



## smonty27

kaili said:


> smonty27 said:
> 
> 
> Aww to all the girls that are sick feel better!
> 
> As far as gender dh wants a boy of course and I have a gut feeling its a girl but would be happy with either one!
> 
> Question: has anyone ever been on keflex for a uti and been so nausea that you can't eat anything and don't want to on top of having roaring headaches?
> 
> Ughh feeling like poop :(
> 
> keflex makes me sick even pre-pregnancy, so i always take macrobid, ive heard its the safest pregnancy drug fur UTIs, and IMO it works the best (but i'm also resistant to a lot of drugs due to recurrent UTIs in childhood)Click to expand...

that is what they ended up putting me on and they gave me some meds to help not feel so sick so that i can actually eat something other than crackers lol


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> Anyone else struggling with working through the first trimester? No one at my job knows yet so I probably just look lazy to them. I take a nap most days on my lunch break but am still having a tough time. Add on nausea and I just want to take a sick day.. everyday.. Maybe it's just the Monday blues... :sad1:

I was until my doctor put me on Diclectin. I still have some bad days, but I feel 150% better than I did.


----------



## Court28

I've been having a really hard time working too. Im so exhausted and nauseous and moody and hungry/thirsty and cant focus at all, it becomes really impossible. My co workers know, but they are all male and dont actually understand how it makes me feel Haha.


----------



## kaili

i told my 2 bosses because i knew this would happen. this morning i felt so blah and i hadn't slept all night and so i called in (not for the whole day, but to get an extra hour to compose myself and start feeling a little better)...

ive never been so tired in my whole life.. i can literally sleep 19 hours a day these past couple weeks


----------



## Kiss08

I'm planning on telling my coworkers when I'm 12 weeks. My job is only a year-long appointment (it's an internship) so since I'll be having the baby after I leave my job, they don't really need to know yet. Though they may figure it out since I am exhausted and randomly make a "I might vomit" face. I would give anything for a nap right now... Maybe this afternoon if I get enough work done..


----------



## MadamRose

vic161209 i've gone from a 10 to a 14 in jeans already :dohh: 

Kiss08 i'm not at work but i really struggle at uni


----------



## maybebaby3

I bought some acupressure anti sickness bands and they seem to be doing something. :happydance:


----------



## babydevil1989

not felt the extreme nausea for the last few days so hopefully thats letting up!

struggling at work too! if i could sleep all morning id be ok but no such luck x


----------



## kaili

Ordered my Hi Bebe Doppler today, can't wait til it gets here!!! I hope that 9wks will be late enough to hear it with the one I bought because this saturday I'm telling my mom and it would be nice to show her the heartbeat :)


----------



## Court28

Measuring a teeny bit behind at 6 weeks 6 days (thought I was 7 weeks 1 day today), saw our tiny little blob with a good heart beat flickering away at 128bpm. Due September 25th 

She said that she was pretty sure there was only one in there, and that she hoped there wasnt a sneaky one hiding behind lol, got me worried for a sec, is this something she says to everyone?! 


Attached is the picture we got, its really hard to actually see anything haha but the little crosses are measuring the crown to rump and the yolk sac is that circle in middle of gestation sac
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1608.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MadamRose

Court28 lovely picture.

I brought a book of all the brothers grimm fairy tales to read with my daughter :happydance: i know she will be too young to hear some yet, but i love the messages behind them all


----------



## nik25

Im getting so nervous everyone!!!! My ultrasound is tomorrow at 8! A little over 14 hrs ;) Sooo excited but scared! And to those sick, I hope you feel better soon! I went to Dr. Today anD had Sinuitis:( I'm also in bed now feeling cruddy.


----------



## Kiss08

Decided to duck out of work 90 minutes early. Feeling better being at home in bed with my dog, crackers, and sprite.


----------



## maybebaby3

Nik same here! Sinusitis sucks :( I can't sleep coz I can't breathe :(


----------



## kaili

I'm 8w2d today, my cramps seem to have gotten worse today, is this typical? no nausea or anything like that, but its like a pressure cramp, feels like im putting too much pressure on my uterus and it just doesn't feel good. i wouldn't say it HURTS, but its definitely uncomfortable... shouldn't be worried about this should i?


----------



## Pink Petals

I wouldn't worry about cramping if there is no bleeding and it isn't severe!

I let the cat out of the bag today and told my bosses. They were really happy for me and so positive. I am so glad I told. I feel so much better, because if it gets out now it isn't a big deal! I am a junior high teacher and I think I will wait another month before telling the kids... Now THAT will be fun!


----------



## tekkitten

nik, I'm excited for you! Hope it goes awesome, I'll be keeping an eye ;)

I ordered a doppler today too! A sonoline, as I heard they are good. I figure by the time it gets here I will be around 10 weeks, so hopefully I will be able to hear it <3

I also ordered an espresso machine with a milk foamer/heater. I used to take melatonin every night to help me sleep, so now I figure that warm milk will be my bedtime thing  The espresso will be for later, when I am not preggo lol


----------



## agreeksmom

dopplers would freak me out lol


----------



## Pink Petals

When I told my bosses that I am PG today, I ended up telling them about our fertility issues. It wasn't planned, it just sort of slipped out! They seemed to be more excited for me given that info.... But now I sort of regret it. I hope it was not unprofessional or TMI for me to share that with them... Is this something I should be regretting?


----------



## Atlmommy37

Pink petal: I think it's fine...trust what your gut told you at the moment. 

Everyone's who's sick: hoping y'all feel better soon

As for me I had bad cramps and spotting. Went to ER baby looked great but I have a subchorionic hemorrhage. I've been placed on bed rest. Needless to say I'm worried sick. :cry:


----------



## Pink Petals

Atlmommy37 said:


> Pink petal: I think it's fine...trust what your gut told you at the moment.
> 
> Everyone's who's sick: hoping y'all feel better soon
> 
> As for me I had bad cramps and spotting. Went to ER baby looked great but I have a subchorionic hemorrhage. I've been placed on bed rest. Needless to say I'm worried sick. :cry:

I'm sorry. Try not to worry. Get the rest you need and I'm sure everything will be fine. :hugs:

Sure makes me feel like a tool for worrying about nothing! Must be my pregnancy hormones worrying over nothing...


----------



## Atlmommy37

No, I always worry about things I've said. I have a bad habit of over thinking conversations. I think most people are interested in the whole pregnancy process.


----------



## gatorj

maybebaby3 said:


> just back from dr. I have sinusitis so he's given me 3 days off. kids are at school and nursery so i've just put on a load of laundry and have tucked myself up in bed til the wash finishes. he's prescribed antibiotics so hopefully i should feel better in a couple of days!!!

Feel better! Glad you get some time to rest!


----------



## gatorj

Court28-Great pic!! Congrats!

nik25-my scan is also tomorrow at 10am..i could NOT stop thinking about it today. sending good vibes!!! :baby:


----------



## Pink Petals

Does anyone else feel like an animal???

Food... Sleep... Bathroom... Food... Water... Sleep... Bathroom... Food.... Food... Bathroom... Food... Water...


----------



## gatorj

Pink Petals-Yes!! I also feel like my body is possessed by food...


----------



## kassiaethne

I officially can never eat in public again....went out for a cazone and snapple...halfway i felt the nausea comming and I paid and left. The restaraunt is on the top floor of the mall...spent the whole walk through the mall dry heaving, puke/gag/ burping....and then the walk home doing the same.....I am mortified....but at least I went when it was not as full as usual so not as many people got to witness my humiliation ....


----------



## AnakeRose

I haven't really noticed an increase in food intake. I'm definitely not eating as well as I should be. I'm trying vegetable juice instead of eating veggies because I just don't want them. Carrot/Orange is my fav so far. I also have to cut down on french fries....I've been having them WAY too frequently...


----------



## maybebaby3

Atlmommy - rest up :hugs:

Gatorj - hope the scan goes well :)

I still feel crappy. The antibiotics don't seem to have kicked in yet! I have to take my oldest 2 to the dentist today so am going to have to leave home even though I'm signed off sick, which I don't like doing, but I need to take them!


----------



## babydevil1989

my food intake has decreased i just dont want to eat! x


----------



## babydevil1989

my food intake has decreased i just dont want to eat! x


----------



## Mum2Micah

I'm the same baby D. Even when I am hungry nothing sounds good..


----------



## CazM 2011

I'm really struggling today to think of something to eat that I want, have only lost a pound so not doing too badly, only thing I fancy still is a subway lol xxx


----------



## Loukachu

I can only do plain at the moment. Potato, bread, biscuits, rice cakes.


----------



## kaili

Pink Petals said:


> Does anyone else feel like an animal???
> 
> Food... Sleep... Bathroom... Food... Water... Sleep... Bathroom... Food.... Food... Bathroom... Food... Water...

that pretty much sums it up 100%


----------



## kaili

Mum2Micah said:


> I'm the same baby D. Even when I am hungry nothing sounds good..

me too... lucky for me I'm not nauseous at all, so I've just been force feeding myself full meals against my will... but it's really strange because normally pre-pregnancy when I get home from work and DH already has food on the table, I'm like "SWEET, DINNER"... and now, despite the fact that my stomach is empty, im like "Oh good lord, why did you make dinner tonight?"


----------



## gatorj

Boo! I woke up with a cold sore on my lip and a canker sore in my mouth. HOW LOVELY. I thought I remember some of you saying you had sores too??? :-( :blush::shrug: Scan in 2 hrs!!!


----------



## kaili

gatorj said:


> Boo! I woke up with a cold sore on my lip and a canker sore in my mouth. HOW LOVELY. I thought I remember some of you saying you had sores too??? :-( :blush::shrug: Scan in 2 hrs!!!

gator, my last canker sore in my mouth was probably the worst one i ever had... it started to get better and then one formed so close to it that it became one giant sore, and i had it for like 10 days... i started gargling salt water twice a day though and it went away the next day, and i haven't had one since... give it a try :)


----------



## gatorj

kaili said:


> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> Boo! I woke up with a cold sore on my lip and a canker sore in my mouth. HOW LOVELY. I thought I remember some of you saying you had sores too??? :-( :blush::shrug: Scan in 2 hrs!!!
> 
> gator, my last canker sore in my mouth was probably the worst one i ever had... it started to get better and then one formed so close to it that it became one giant sore, and i had it for like 10 days... i started gargling salt water twice a day though and it went away the next day, and i haven't had one since... give it a try :)Click to expand...

UG!! How miserable. I am assuming this is due to hormones surges? Thanks for the advice!!:hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Gatorj can't wait to hear about the scan :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Still 3 more days till my scan! :brat: I'll be 10+4.


----------



## Proserpina

I had my (sort-of) first prenatal exam yesterday. It went great! I talked about it at length here. Can't get enough of my doctor, he is wonderful. 

(And if you were following my unintentional STD screening drama from the other day, we came to a peaceful resolution on that.)


----------



## maybebaby3

Glad all went well Proserpina :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Anake yes waiting sucks time is dragging!! :hissy:


----------



## Phantom710

AnakeRose said:


> Still 3 more days till my scan! :brat: I'll be 10+4.




maybebaby3 said:


> Anake yes waiting sucks time is dragging!! :hissy:


Mine is in 3 days as well... I am so anxious!! The parents are anxious too, they are really hoping both embryos took. They have msg'd me a few times to make sure everything was still set and I could video call with them.


----------



## Guppy051708

I feel like the gender scan is so far away :brat: i cannot wait for it! less than 8 weeks, but seems like an eternity! I did some fun at home urine gender tests. Those can be interesting! lol even though they arn't accurate, still a fun way to pass the time! I never realized how many DIY tests there were!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Ok ladies. I am freaking out a bit. I have had spotting on and off the whole time but I could always attribute it to something (PAP, US, etc.) I started spotting again on Sunday and it seems to be increasing rather than decreasing. It's all brown but it's a little darker brown than in the past. I have some mild cramps on and off but I know that can be normal. They don't hurt bad enough to take Tylenol or anything. I put a message in to my MW and I"m waiting for her to call me back. I know she's in clinic today so I'll have to be called between patients. 

Ugh. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Kiss08

OperationBbyO said:


> Ok ladies. I am freaking out a bit. I have had spotting on and off the whole time but I could always attribute it to something (PAP, US, etc.) I started spotting again on Sunday and it seems to be increasing rather than decreasing. It's all brown but it's a little darker brown than in the past. I have some mild cramps on and off but I know that can be normal. They don't hurt bad enough to take Tylenol or anything. I put a message in to my MW and I"m waiting for her to call me back. I know she's in clinic today so I'll have to be called between patients.
> 
> Ugh. I hope everything is ok.

Hope all is well. I'll be looking for your updates! :hugs:


----------



## Court28

OperationBbyO- im having the exact same thing. Except my cramps have been getting bad. I had a dating scan yesterday and she said it all looked perfect so I stopped worrying, and then a few hours later the spotting got worse. I dont know what to think :(


----------



## MadamRose

AnakeRose mine will still be 3 weeks away tomorrow :brat:

OperationBbyO hope all is ok.

I am currently watching a debate from the UK commons, about the gay marriage vote today, and i am shocked how closed mined a few of them are :dohh:


----------



## Phantom710

How is everyone??

So anxious here for Friday! I can't wait to see how many there are!


I had a dream that both embryos split. Making quads. I'd die!!!! lol


----------



## OperationBbyO

Court28 said:


> OperationBbyO- im having the exact same thing. Except my cramps have been getting bad. I had a dating scan yesterday and she said it all looked perfect so I stopped worrying, and then a few hours later the spotting got worse. I dont know what to think :(

I had spotting after my dating scan for a few days but I didn't have the cramping too. Some people have had that on this thread though. 

I guess we get to play the waiting game. :coffee:


----------



## Zebra2023

Sorry to hear about the ladies who are worrying and going through difficult times. Having bleeding and cramps is no fun, I have had bleeding (brown) on and off with some light cramping. All is well, it is quite common around 6weeks+ I have been told by my midwife. I am hoping for you all that all is well. 

Good luck to those who have scans coming up, I have mine on Thursday along with my first midwife appointment. I am so nervous!



Phantom710 said:


> How is everyone??
> 
> So anxious here for Friday! I can't wait to see how many there are!
> 
> 
> I had a dream that both embryos split. Making quads. I'd die!!!! lol

Dreams in pregnancy are weird, I just dreamt about going to the post office to find my babies heartbeat, I couldn't. I am all scared now, crazy!


----------



## maybebaby3

Operation and court I hope the spotting stops!

Phantom can you imagine quads :wacko:


----------



## OperationBbyO

I am having another US tomorrow and getting tested for BV and a yeast infection. In the past the only sign of yeast infection that I've had has been spotting (I know, it's weird.)

I hope it all ok in there.


----------



## lynnikins

without fresh blood or "bend over in double " kinda cramps then id not be worried girls its likely your just loosing a bit of the implantation blood that is completely normal and things are getting settled in. take it as a sign to stick your feet up for a bit and remember to keep hydrated, i always get spotting if i let my bladder get too full between trips to the toilet


----------



## OperationBbyO

Really? ~contemplates my bladder~

They booked me in the MW office today. I'll walk over there soon and my US is tomorrow. 

Watch it be like constipation or something causing the issues! lol


----------



## nik25

Hope everyone is doing good! Sorry some of you are spotting. I've heard it's pretty common as long as its brown or pinkish. We had our US today:) everything looks perfect! I'm exactly 9weeks today! We got to hear the heartbeat (melted my heart) it was a strong 189. I'll update a pic later when I get home from work.


----------



## Kiss08

gatorj said:


> Scan in 2 hrs!!!

How'd the scan go?


----------



## bubbles82

Finally got my early scan date through, it's 9am on Monday when I should be 9 wks +2.
Thought I'd be relieved to finally have a date but it's made me so nervous!


----------



## OperationBbyO

So it's a yeast infection wreaking all the havoc. The inside of my hoo haa is like hamburger meat. I never get normal symptoms of yeast infections, only spotting and bleeding (weird I know). I've never been so happy to have a yeast infection in my whole life!

She also said she could see my cervix bleeding but my cervix is closed and long or whatever it's supposed to be. She smashed on my uterus and said all felt well. I opted to keep my US appt tomorrow so I can see my baby again. I feel like it's all fine but I won't get scanned again until 19 weeks! (unless my triple screen comes back wonky)


----------



## kaili

OperationBbyO said:


> So it's a yeast infection wreaking all the havoc. The inside of my hoo haa is like hamburger meat. I never get normal symptoms of yeast infections, only spotting and bleeding (weird I know). I've never been so happy to have a yeast infection in my whole life!
> 
> She also said she could see my cervix bleeding but my cervix is closed and long or whatever it's supposed to be. She smashed on my uterus and said all felt well. I opted to keep my US appt tomorrow so I can see my baby again. I feel like it's all fine but I won't get scanned again until 19 weeks! (unless my triple screen comes back wonky)

good to know its nothin' serious! and glad you still get to see your bean!


----------



## gatorj

[IMG]https://i.imgur.com/AOjimdq.jpg?1

We saw our bean today! 171 bpm! I cried!! My due date is Sept 16th. Thanks everyone!:flower:


----------



## Kiss08

gatorj said:


> We saw our bean today! 171 bpm! I cried!! My due date is Sept 16th. Thanks everyone!:flower:

Awesome pic! Yay for seeing baby!!


----------



## gatorj

Btw-in case anyone is wondering, prescription acyclovir (for lip cold sores) is safe during pregnancy...I have a new script due to my lovely lesion :blush:


----------



## Pink Petals

Is it true that on US, the gestational sac should be a perfect circle shape? Mine was sort of oval or bean-shaped at 6 weeks.


----------



## kaili

Pink Petals said:


> Is it true that on US, the gestational sac should be a perfect circle shape? Mine was sort of oval or bean-shaped at 6 weeks.

dear god i hope not, mine was shaped like a banana.


----------



## AnakeRose

Pink Petals said:


> Is it true that on US, the gestational sac should be a perfect circle shape? Mine was sort of oval or bean-shaped at 6 weeks.

I haven't heard that one. Every ultrasound photo I've seen the sac is all different shapes.


----------



## nik25

heres our little peanut:) We got to hear the heartbeat today. It was amazing! My hubby thinks that since it was 189 its a girl. lol He's really hoping for a boy;) but we will be so happy no matter what the gender is.


----------



## gatorj

Congrats nik! Great pic!


----------



## Jesmia

gatorj said:


> We saw our bean today! 171 bpm! I cried!! My due date is Sept 16th. Thanks everyone!:flower:

Aww lovely scan!! :happydance:


----------



## Southafrica

Congrats on everyone's scans!!! 

Seems a lot of you are struggling with yeast infections? I think I am as well, what treatment methods are you using?!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I got the 7 day cream to kill Yeast the Beast. I requested a prescription because its only $3 for the 7 days with my copay. Here is some more info. 

https://www.m.webmd.com/baby/vaginal-yeast-infection-during-pregnancy


----------



## OperationBbyO

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/yeastinfectionpreg.html

This one tells you to blow dry your hoo haa!! Lol


----------



## Atlmommy37

Congrats on all the scans...all the pics are so cute!


----------



## maybebaby3

gatorj said:


> [IMG]https://i.imgur.com/AOjimdq.jpg?1
> 
> We saw our bean today! 171 bpm! I cried!! My due date is Sept 16th. Thanks everyone!:flower:

Great pic :D


----------



## maybebaby3

nik25 said:


> heres our little peanut:) We got to hear the heartbeat today. It was amazing! My hubby thinks that since it was 189 its a girl. lol He's really hoping for a boy;) but we will be so happy no matter what the gender is.
> View attachment 562649

Nice pic!


----------



## babydevil1989

lovely scan pics!

i have my booking in appt today..wish me luck im having to take DS with me :dohh: this could be fun!!


----------



## lynnikins

good luck i took ds1 along to every appointment cept the physio ones with ds2 and took both to most of my appointments with ds3 thankfully I have a built in babysitter at the moment who can keep them here during my appointments this time


----------



## babydevil1989

he was as goodas gold luckily! :)


----------



## lynnikins

yay , always good when they behave themselves


----------



## MadamRose

nik25 glad your scan went well :D 

gatorj lovely scan picture :D 

My scan is still 3 weeks away :(


----------



## maybebaby3

Called up work and told them I'm not going to be going in tomorrow. Sinusitis still bad plus sore throat still awful too. Have to go to dr tomorrow and get an extension on my sick note as it only covers me til today!


----------



## kaili

I work 4 10 hour days a week, it will be nice once maternity leave is up to have 3 days a week with my lil goober, but it sure does suck right now!!! i can't stay awake past noon!


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> I work 4 10 hour days a week, it will be nice once maternity leave is up to have 3 days a week with my lil goober, but it sure does suck right now!!! i can't stay awake past noon!

Oh my. How do you work 10 hours now?? My 8 hours with an hour lunch/nap is killing me!


----------



## AnakeRose

2 more days left till my scan!


----------



## OperationBbyO

According to my medical chart I've gained 7 lbs since January 2nd! :blush:

I was underweight to begin with but this explains why my clothes seriously don't fit.


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> I work 4 10 hour days a week, it will be nice once maternity leave is up to have 3 days a week with my lil goober, but it sure does suck right now!!! i can't stay awake past noon!
> 
> Oh my. How do you work 10 hours now?? My 8 hours with an hour lunch/nap is killing me!Click to expand...

i do a lot of sleeping with my eyes opened.


----------



## kaili

OperationBbyO said:


> According to my medical chart I've gained 7 lbs since January 2nd! :blush:
> 
> I was underweight to begin with but this explains why my clothes seriously don't fit.

yep, thats about right. i weighed 121 on new years eve.
i now weigh 127.5


----------



## gatorj

Ok, I know I am not feeling well but I posted something this morning and it isn't showing up in this thread? <weird> :wacko: Let me try again..

Mummytochloe-hang in there-your screen is coming soon!! :flower:

I woke up with a cold today..sinus congestion, headache, body aches..feel like I got hit by a train. I stayed home. Feel guilty for taking a full sick day, but too worn down. I got the flu vaccine yesterday but I wonder if I was already fighting something (w/ cold sores etc?)? Ugh. Also, still having mild cramping from the PAP yesterday..fun stuff. Special request for a chocolate milkshake from my man...

Also, I hear what you are all saying about difficulties working. I work 11-12 hr days..and it has been very hard. Yesterday I had a "half day" which was a little over 6...Ugh. And I wonder why I am run down???


----------



## lynnikins

kaili said:


> OperationBbyO said:
> 
> 
> According to my medical chart I've gained 7 lbs since January 2nd! :blush:
> 
> I was underweight to begin with but this explains why my clothes seriously don't fit.
> 
> yep, thats about right. i weighed 121 on new years eve.
> i now weigh 127.5Click to expand...

good news girls most of that is water weight not so hard to loose afterwards , remember you dont need to eat for 2 so if your hungry try to make your snacks low cal ones like cucumber or celery, or watermelon stuff that burns more calories to eat and digest than it has in it


----------



## gatorj

maybebaby3 said:


> Called up work and told them I'm not going to be going in tomorrow. Sinusitis still bad plus sore throat still awful too. Have to go to dr tomorrow and get an extension on my sick note as it only covers me til today!

Sorry you are still stick! I hope you feel better asap.:hugs:


----------



## OperationBbyO

lynnikins said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OperationBbyO said:
> 
> 
> According to my medical chart I've gained 7 lbs since January 2nd! :blush:
> 
> I was underweight to begin with but this explains why my clothes seriously don't fit.
> 
> yep, thats about right. i weighed 121 on new years eve.
> i now weigh 127.5Click to expand...
> 
> good news girls most of that is water weight not so hard to loose afterwards , remember you dont need to eat for 2 so if your hungry try to make your snacks low cal ones like cucumber or celery, or watermelon stuff that burns more calories to eat and digest than it has in itClick to expand...

That's what I don't get. When I pig out it's on grapefruit. :shrug: Or bananas. I ate three for a snack yesterday. I can sit down and eat like 5 or 6. Some days all I can get down is crackers! I assumed it was water weight. I went from 103 to 110. I was eating a lot of veggies but suddenly all vegetables are repulsive. :( According to the charts with my pre-pregnancy BMI I should gain between 28 and 40 pounds. I wasn't sure how I was going to do that since I've never gotten over 108 in my life and I'm 33. 

IDK. I don't eat chips or junk food or fast food. I can pack away some lentils and quinoa but that doesn't have a lot of calories. I'm afraid if I eat anything bad I'll screw up The Bean so I refuse eat it. :wacko:

I know it's healthy to gain weight during pregnancy but my eyes totally bugged out when I saw the 110. lol :haha:


----------



## tekkitten

AnakeRose said:


> 2 more days left till my scan!

Exciting! Hope it goes awesome :D

I am from BC too, but north coast area ;)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hi everyone sorry Ive been MIA been feeling dreadful!!! I had my scan a few weeks ago and they changed my due date to sept 7. I was 7w5d at the scan and saw my flicker I was looking for! Had a scare 2 days later at 8 wks I had bright red blood and went to Er, had another scan and baby was fine. Almost 10 wks now! Yay! Ill attach a piccy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## maybebaby3

Kylarsmom glad all is ok. Nice pic :)

Gatorj hope you feel better soon too! People keep telling me to have manuka honey so thinking of trying to get my hands on some!

Operation I am with you on the weight gain. Nothing fits :( I have always managed to lose the weight after pregnancy though so hoping this time will be the same!


----------



## AnakeRose

I think I just had my first 'craving'. All I wanted to eat for lunch was yam sushi rolls and yam tempura. Guess I was deficient in whatever vitamins are in yams.


----------



## MadamRose

Kylarsmom loved pic 

Operation i aint even going to look at my weight gain during pregnancy as i know i will get down about it.


----------



## Kiss08

What are you ladies doing to relieve the dreaded constipated of pregnancy?? I've been drinking water and eating apples. What else should I try? It's been getting worse the last couple of days.


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> What are you ladies doing to relieve the dreaded constipated of pregnancy?? I've been drinking water and eating apples. What else should I try? It's been getting worse the last couple of days.

apples wont do the trick. you need to stockpile spinach like there's no tomorrow. i eat spinach for dinner everyday and i have nice and regular appointments with the toilet every morning about an hour after i wake up. the doc says the spinach is whats doing it.


and operationbabyo, thats awesome that you have such willpower to stay healthy... ive been eating MOSTLY healthy stuff, but when i want a cheeseburger or something, i indulge... im currently stuffing my face with a nice and greasy chicken, bacon, cheddar, potato wrap and fries and cookies... sometimes you just want what you want, and i haven't had anything like this in so long that its the best thing ive done for myself all week! but i know what you mean about not being able to gain weight.. im 5'9 and have actually TRIED to gain weight for the past few years, and could never get over 122... instantly im 127, baby works magic haha


----------



## Loukachu

Hey everyone. Have really painful boobs this evening. Not fun at all!


----------



## littlemama16

Hey ladies went for 9 week scan today and bub had no heartbeat, wishing everyone a H&H 9 months x


----------



## Zebra2023

I'm so sorry littlemama :hugs: thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## gatorj

So sorry littlemama!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## gatorj

Nothing I have done seems to work for constipation..I tried prunes (dried and juice) but they just repulse me now. kaili-are you worried about iron overload? spinach is high in iron, plus prenatals. i heard yams, canned pumpkin and orange juice are good laxatives..if you can stomach them.


----------



## kaili

gatorj said:


> Nothing I have done seems to work for constipation..I tried prunes (dried and juice) but they just repulse me now. kaili-are you worried about iron overload? spinach is high in iron, plus prenatals. i heard yams, canned pumpkin and orange juice are good laxatives..if you can stomach them.

well i have had anemia problems in the past and i tend to black out when i stand up all the time (docs say this is blood pressure and low iron related), and i also asked about the spinach at my appointment, they said as long as my bloodwork doesnt show my iron is too high, it should be fine.

my previous pills didn't have much iron in them, but im starting some new prescription ones in a few days when these ones run out, and the iron content looks to be quite higher than my other ones, so ill call and check about the iron, thanks for the notice :)


----------



## gatorj

well i have had anemia problems in the past and i tend to black out when i stand up all the time (docs say this is blood pressure and low iron related), and i also asked about the spinach at my appointment, they said as long as my bloodwork doesnt show my iron is too high, it should be fine.

my previous pills didn't have much iron in them, but im starting some new prescription ones in a few days when these ones run out, and the iron content looks to be quite higher than my other ones, so ill call and check about the iron, thanks for the notice :)[/QUOTE]

Ah..good to know! You are welcome. Just curious?! :flower:


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> What are you ladies doing to relieve the dreaded constipated of pregnancy?? I've been drinking water and eating apples. What else should I try? It's been getting worse the last couple of days.

If you can find it, a spoonful of Benefibre into a glass of juice does wonders for me. It dissolves completely so you can't even taste it. I also eat prunes and bran flakes with my own raisins. Drinking water helps too. Before I got my + I didn't go for 5 days and I was in so much pain.


----------



## Southafrica

Kylarsmom said:


> Hi everyone sorry Ive been MIA been feeling dreadful!!! I had my scan a few weeks ago and they changed my due date to sept 7. I was 7w5d at the scan and saw my flicker I was looking for! Had a scare 2 days later at 8 wks I had bright red blood and went to Er, had another scan and baby was fine. Almost 10 wks now! Yay! Ill attach a piccy.

We're due date buddies!! :)


----------



## Southafrica

littlemama16 said:


> Hey ladies went for 9 week scan today and bub had no heartbeat, wishing everyone a H&H 9 months x

I am so so sorry. Xxx


----------



## OperationBbyO

https://i49.tinypic.com/34xqg42.jpg

There is The Bean. Measuring exactly where I should. HB was 160. Is that ok for 9 weeks?


----------



## gatorj

OperationBbyO said:


> https://i49.tinypic.com/34xqg42.jpg
> 
> There is The Bean. Measuring exactly where I should. HB was 160. Is that ok for 9 weeks?

Congrats! Yes, that hb is normal. My nurse said ~120-190..


----------



## Jesmia

Kiss08 said:


> What are you ladies doing to relieve the dreaded constipated of pregnancy?? I've been drinking water and eating apples. What else should I try? It's been getting worse the last couple of days.

Allbran with yoghurt every morning, and sometimes some fruit chopped in works wonderfully. The problem is I don't always feel like it, and the days I don't eat it I have problems lol


----------



## Jesmia

littlemama16 said:


> Hey ladies went for 9 week scan today and bub had no heartbeat, wishing everyone a H&H 9 months x

So sorry to hear this :(


----------



## Phantom710

OperationBbyO said:


> https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/yeastinfectionpreg.html
> 
> This one tells you to blow dry your hoo haa!! Lol

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



AnakeRose said:


> 2 more days left till my scan!

me too! so exciting!



littlemama16 said:


> Hey ladies went for 9 week scan today and bub had no heartbeat, wishing everyone a H&H 9 months x

So sorry :( :cry:


----------



## kaili

Im having trouble drinking more than 5 cups of water a day. My brain and my stomach are adamantly saying no. Is this dangerous?


----------



## Atlmommy37

littlemama16 said:


> Hey ladies went for 9 week scan today and bub had no heartbeat, wishing everyone a H&H 9 months x

I'm so sorry


----------



## kassiaethne

kaili said:


> Im having trouble drinking more than 5 cups of water a day. My brain and my stomach are adamantly saying no. Is this dangerous?

what I do not to get overwhoulmed by the amount is to get a really big cup and keep it by me at my desk or whatever I'm doing and sip it throughout the day, then when its empty I go refill it and just never let it stay empty. By the end of day I've drank about 2-4 cups this size which is about 10-18 cups of water a day. 

If I think about the amount of water as a whole I already start dry heaving


my cup:
 



Attached Files:







photo(2).jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## maybebaby3

Littlemama I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## plutosblue

Kiss08 said:


> What are you ladies doing to relieve the dreaded constipated of pregnancy?? I've been drinking water and eating apples. What else should I try? It's been getting worse the last couple of days.

Kiwi fruit works wonders for me.

5 days until my scan, seems like forever :wacko: 

Littlemama so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## adopim

I'm so sorry for your loss littlemama :(




kassiaethne said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> Im having trouble drinking more than 5 cups of water a day. My brain and my stomach are adamantly saying no. Is this dangerous?
> 
> what I do not to get overwhoulmed by the amount is to get a really big cup and keep it by me at my desk or whatever I'm doing and sip it throughout the day, then when its empty I go refill it and just never let it stay empty. By the end of day I've drank about 2-4 cups this size which is about 10-18 cups of water a day.
> 
> If I think about the amount of water as a whole I already start dry heaving
> 
> 
> my cup:Click to expand...

Yup, that exactly what I do too. I measured out the amount of water in my usual cup and it turns out one of mine is about 32oz. So 3 of mine gets me more than enough of the water I need without causing my stomach distress either.


----------



## vic161209

:hugs: hugs lilmama16 xx


----------



## Gwenylovey

I'm so sorry littlemama, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Ugh feeling sick again :( had an ice pop and feel a bit better. Please roll on 2nd tri. Hate feeling sick, looking fat and not feeling baby so constantly worried about mc or mmc which I have had before :(


----------



## Loukachu

maybebaby3 said:


> Ugh feeling sick again :( had an ice pop and feel a bit better. Please roll on 2nd tri. Hate feeling sick, looking fat and not feeling baby so constantly worried about mc or mmc which I have had before :(

I know how you feel Hun. So nauseous and worried.


----------



## louise1302

hi ladies
i had my scan yesterday by my early scan and my dates i was 10+1 but sonographer said 11+3 so a tad confused she changed my dd to 24/8 but im expecting my nhs scan in a couple of weeks will say different again. anyone want to guess gender hubby and i both have different ideas haha


----------



## bboo2

Me too, I am so sick! I had to leave school early yesterday. I also can't prepare anything for myself to eat. If something isn't made for me (without me smelling it first), I just can't eat. The only thing I can eat on my own is strawberries or a glass of skim milk. I feel so bad for my poor husband, he has been taking on so much more at home! Last pregnancy, the sickness lasted until eighteen weeks, so the countdown is on!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Louise I won't hazard a guess as I'm rubbish :haha:


----------



## maybebaby3

Bboo I hope your nausea doesn't last as long this time.


----------



## AnakeRose

Scan tomorrow :happydance: 

Have any of you ladies that have really bad nausea talked to your doctors about it? I was really bad, wasn't puking, but I felt like I could at any moment. My doctor prescribed me Diclectin and it has made a HUGE difference! I went from not eating at all to eating normally within 2 days. The only side effect is you get a little more tired, but really, I'd rather have that than nausea. It's basically a combination of B6 and an antihistamine that's in the right proportions. It's safe (even has a picture of a pregnant lady on it). I can't even think about going back to where I was before.


----------



## bboo2

AnakeRose said:


> Scan tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> Have any of you ladies that have really bad nausea talked to your doctors about it? I was really bad, wasn't puking, but I felt like I could at any moment. My doctor prescribed me Diclectin and it has made a HUGE difference! I went from not eating at all to eating normally within 2 days. The only side effect is you get a little more tired, but really, I'd rather have that than nausea. It's basically a combination of B6 and an antihistamine that's in the right proportions. It's safe (even has a picture of a pregnant lady on it). I can't even think about going back to where I was before.

I take Zofran, my last post was referring to how I feel while taking Zofran! Without it, I wouldn't be able to function. I can't imagine not having any medication for my nausea/vomiting! Maybe I will ask my doctor about diclectin though. I am at a point where I am happy to be able to eat anything at all! I try not to complain about it because it is SOOO worth it in the end. I just wish I could play with my little girl the way I used to!


----------



## Kiss08

maybebaby3 said:


> Ugh feeling sick again :( had an ice pop and feel a bit better. Please roll on 2nd tri. Hate feeling sick, looking fat and not feeling baby so constantly worried about mc or mmc which I have had before :(

I hate feeling like crap -- physically, emotionally, and mentally. I can barely get through my work day, I'm an emotional wreck, and I still can't convince myself that I'm not going to have a mc/mmc. I thought I'd be so happy about being pregnant but I'm feeling miserable right now. Second tri seems so far away....


----------



## Phantom710

Anake, when is ur scan??? Mine is early morning for me, 8am. So excited!!


----------



## kassiaethne

Well i just got back from the hospital, in the middle of the night i went to pee and when i wiped there were blood clots and bright red blood. They did a ultrasound and my baby is measuring 6 weeks and 5 days and has a wonderfully loud heartbeat. But there was blood collected outside of the sac. So my obgyn told them to give me 3 meds to reobsorb the blood and to make sure it doesnt trigger contractions by irritating the sac or something. And i am on 100% bed rest for a week...the woman said you can get up to pee, thats IT.

So one of my neighbors is going to stay with me because my husband is out of town till the 16th to help with my puppy and make food...aka toast for me sinse thats all i can keep sown sinse yesterday....

Did i mention one of these meds is a sepository??:dohh:


----------



## babydevil1989

currently in bed feeling like death! im constipated like never before (normally go 3-4 times a day due to ibs but i havnt been for three days!!!)
nausea & i think im getting tonsillitis!!

just tried making DS shepherds pie but OH has had to take over so i could go to bed hoping DS doesnt get food poisoning lol x


----------



## Loukachu

Kiss08 said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh feeling sick again :( had an ice pop and feel a bit better. Please roll on 2nd tri. Hate feeling sick, looking fat and not feeling baby so constantly worried about mc or mmc which I have had before :(
> 
> I hate feeling like crap -- physically, emotionally, and mentally. I can barely get through my work day, I'm an emotional wreck, and I still can't convince myself that I'm not going to have a mc/mmc. I thought I'd be so happy about being pregnant but I'm feeling miserable right now. Second tri seems so far away....Click to expand...

I feel the same - just can't relax about it all.


----------



## maybebaby3

I have just arranged to buy a Doppler off someone off fb in the hopes I find a hb. Meeting on Thursday next week! I haven't used one in any of my pregnancies but am paranoid something is going to go wrong :(


----------



## Kiss08

maybebaby3 said:


> I have just arranged to buy a Doppler off someone off fb in the hopes I find a hb. Meeting on Thursday next week! I haven't used one in any of my pregnancies but am paranoid something is going to go wrong :(

My sister is mailing me her doppler. Can't wait til it gets here!


----------



## AnakeRose

Phantom710 said:


> Anake, when is ur scan??? Mine is early morning for me, 8am. So excited!!

3:10pm (I'm in the Pacific Time Zone). The only thing I'm not looking forward to is keeping 32oz of water in me without peeing!


----------



## Phantom710

No one told me to drink water. Wonder if I should??? hmmm....They'll probably just do an internal one on me and in that case they'll make me pee.


----------



## kaili

Its safe to orgasm in the first trimester right? Ive been paranoid about it but its been over 2 months for me and well... you know.


----------



## kaili

Just got my doppler today, hb was 174!!! Best decision ever to buy it! (Though it took 45 minutes before I finally found it lol)

I got the HI Bebe.. bought it on ebay from healthchecksystems seller for 79.00. It shipped in 3 days (super fast) new in box and came with u/s gel, batteries, and a carrying case. 

I HIGHLY recommend it if you are on the fence about buying one. I am not even 9 weeks yet and heard it loud and clear (had to stick it about an inch up my hoo ha. But it was amazing)


----------



## Gwenylovey

kaili said:


> Just got my doppler today, hb was 174!!! Best decision ever to buy it! (Though it took 45 minutes before I finally found it lol)

Yay, that's early to find it, nice work! Buying it was also the best decision for me. I used it this morning and it provides so much reassurance. Love it!


----------



## Melissa_M

I can't wait to try mine!! Maybe this weekend :)


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> Its safe to orgasm in the first trimester right? Ive been paranoid about it but its been over 2 months for me and well... you know.

Yep. Orgasms and sex are both fine (separately or together, whatever the case may be). :winkwink:


----------



## AnakeRose

Phantom710 said:


> No one told me to drink water. Wonder if I should??? hmmm....They'll probably just do an internal one on me and in that case they'll make me pee.

Yeah I got a sheet along with my requisition form for the ultrasound saying I had to empty my bladder and then have to finish drinking 32oz of water at least one hour before my appointment. Mine won't be an internal ultrasound. The appointment is across the town and a bridge...going to be a rough ride!



kaili said:


> Its safe to orgasm in the first trimester right? Ive been paranoid about it but its been over 2 months for me and well... you know.

Of course it is! Unless your doctor has advised against it, have atter! You might feel slight cramping right after, but that's normal.


----------



## adopim

kaili said:


> Its safe to orgasm in the first trimester right? Ive been paranoid about it but its been over 2 months for me and well... you know.

I never stopped. It is just fine. Obviously if a doctor gives you a reason not to then you shouldn't, but otherwise it's just fine :)


----------



## AnakeRose

I was told by my doctor that I have to drink more water, but right now the water tastes awful here. I think we're getting the water from the reservoir instead of the lake and it has a lot of chlorine flavour. Bought myself a Brita water bottle and it seems to help cut down that chemical taste.


----------



## OperationBbyO

kaili said:


> Its safe to orgasm in the first trimester right? Ive been paranoid about it but its been over 2 months for me and well... you know.

For me it's the worst experience ever. It set me to cramping so bad and the cramps were so painful that I threw up. I actually threw up because of the pain!! No more. I told DH to get a mistress!!! :haha::haha:

I tried it once more recently. Same thing. It was so bad. I won't be doing that again until this pregnancy is over. Now I'm scared of even doing the deed.


----------



## kaili

Well, gave it a whirl by myself today because I didn't want to get hubby going only to stop early... looks like its going to be too painful for me... good thing my hands and mouth are still fully functional =O he is starting to feel neglected


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> Well, gave it a whirl by myself today because I didn't want to get hubby going only to stop early... looks like its going to be too painful for me... good thing my hands and mouth are still fully functional =O he is starting to feel neglected

Inappropriate! :lolly: haha

I had terrible cramps early on after orgasm (like before my BFP) but recently have been okay. Maybe it'll get better?


----------



## Zebra2023

I feel cramps every time too, it is normal and will calm down after a while :thumbup: I did worry to start with too though. 

Good luck to those who have scans coming up :flower:

I had my midwife appointment today, there was a student midwife with her too, both were lovely, I was smiling the whole way through as I have never managed to attend one before. Did the usual tests and questions, Have been prescribed a higher dose of folic acid. Given lots of goodies and my maternity notes :happydance:

I also had a scan today too, from last Thursday to today our bean has grown an extra 4 days, so they have put me at 9 weeks 6 days. I was over the moon, 2 more weeks till I am out of the danger zone :happydance: Baby was awake when I had the scan, it gave us a few waves :cloud9::cloud9: it was also kicking its little legs even more, did a massive stretch at one point and did a little wiggle :haha: heartbeat at 170 bpm, so still very high :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0002.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0022.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Simply_mama

Count me in. I'm new to the forum and my EDD is sept 26th with baby number 2 :D


----------



## Melissa_M

when I had an early scan last pregnancy they made me drink a litre of water and it was TOO MUCH.....was in PAIN I had to pee so bad!


----------



## kaili

they only asked me to have enough water to be able to provide a urine sample so they can do routine urinary bacteria testing since i guess UTIs are more common during pregnancy.

with regards to the scan, it was a t/v u/s so they made me empty my bladder before wanding me anyway


----------



## AnakeRose

kaili said:


> they only asked me to have enough water to be able to provide a urine sample so they can do routine urinary bacteria testing since i guess UTIs are more common during pregnancy.
> 
> with regards to the scan, it was a t/v u/s so they made me empty my bladder before wanding me anyway

Maybe that's the difference. Mine isn't a TV scan. I had to get a u/s to check for kidney stones once and I was in so much pain that I couldn't lie flat on the table. They let me relieve myself a bit, which is harder than it sounds! All I could think about was how fast this would be over so I could pee! Hopefully I have a good experience with this :)


----------



## Pink Petals

I can't get enough ground beef...


----------



## AnakeRose

Pink Petals said:


> I can't get enough ground beef...

I just want to eat steak all of the time! But, the BBQ is out of gas and the fitting won't budge because it's still frozen out. Fried just doesn't taste the same. I want burgers every day too...


----------



## Kylarsmom

Y'all are lucky you can eat what you crave. I get gest diabetes at the very beginning of all my pregnancies and I can't eat sugar and carbs. You wouldn't believe how much stuff that actually is until you can't eat it :(


----------



## AnakeRose

Kylarsmom said:


> Y'all are lucky you can eat what you crave. I get gest diabetes at the very beginning of all my pregnancies and I can't eat sugar and carbs. You wouldn't believe how much stuff that actually is until you can't eat it :(

Yeah I hear ya. My dad has diabetes and I've become a little more conscious about carbs and sugars lately.


----------



## Southafrica

kaili said:


> Well, gave it a whirl by myself today because I didn't want to get hubby going only to stop early... looks like its going to be too painful for me... good thing my hands and mouth are still fully functional =O he is starting to feel neglected

Ahahahahaha atta girl


----------



## OperationBbyO

Pink Petals said:


> I can't get enough ground beef...

At least I know I'm not weird. I cut up carrots and stuff and put it in mine to try to make it healthy but it's one of the few things I can eat and it doesn't make me sick and it keeps me full.


----------



## AnakeRose

OperationBbyO said:


> Pink Petals said:
> 
> 
> I can't get enough ground beef...
> 
> At least I know I'm not weird. I cut up carrots and stuff and put it in mine to try to make it healthy but it's one of the few things I can eat and it doesn't make me sick and it keeps me full.Click to expand...

Mine has been Wendy's junior bacon cheeseburger.


----------



## Melissa_M

AnakeRose said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> they only asked me to have enough water to be able to provide a urine sample so they can do routine urinary bacteria testing since i guess UTIs are more common during pregnancy.
> 
> with regards to the scan, it was a t/v u/s so they made me empty my bladder before wanding me anyway
> 
> Maybe that's the difference. Mine isn't a TV scan. I had to get a u/s to check for kidney stones once and I was in so much pain that I couldn't lie flat on the table. They let me relieve myself a bit, which is harder than it sounds! All I could think about was how fast this would be over so I could pee! Hopefully I have a good experience with this :)Click to expand...

I couldn't take it anymore and I ran and went pee before we got to the waiting room....by the time they called my name, enough urine had built back up in my bladder that it was painful again!!! The u/s tech was like "Woah! That's a full bladder" :haha: Luckily she did the important stuff really quick and then let me go pee and then did the rest of it.


----------



## OperationBbyO

So I just now figured out that my incessant itching could be because I'm pregnant. Really????


----------



## babydevil1989

iv woken up with tonsillitis!!! :( as well as morning sickness and wicked heartburn my throat feels on fire :(


----------



## maybebaby3

Babydevil oh no :( get well soon.


----------



## babydevil1989

thankyou DS is at playschool til 12 so bed and crappy morning tv for me x


----------



## Loukachu

Just emailed all my cover work and resources into work for next week and set of my sickness -in bed now ugh


----------



## vic161209

rant!- i feel soooooo crappy :nope: i could:cry:, in fact last night when my lo woke me up in middle of night n i couldnt get bk to sleep i did cry. rly struggling feeling so crap alll the time. with my dd it didnt pass untill 20+weeks i dont know how ill cope that long again. going to talk to oh about telling my parents as i feel i need the support. we both agreed to wait untill 12wk scan, n tell them at mothersday, it was a great idea n im worried ill regret not waiting to announce our happy news. i had private scan last fri n things looked good n hb 154, but im still so worried about loss and know my parents would b gutted to if at 12wk theres no hb. any advice welcome :blush:


----------



## JLMC

Hi ladies hope everyone is okay! Sorry not been on here much been very busy :) xx


----------



## babydevil1989

so when peopleo here say 'ohh im 10 weeks and im feeling movement!' i kinda think nah it must be something else but since tues iv been feeling those all too familiar flutter every now and again....honestly i know its early but its low down and feels just like it did with DS! strange! x


----------



## babydevil1989

vic161209 said:


> rant!- i feel soooooo crappy :nope: i could:cry:, in fact last night when my lo woke me up in middle of night n i couldnt get bk to sleep i did cry. rly struggling feeling so crap alll the time. with my dd it didnt pass untill 20+weeks i dont know how ill cope that long again. going to talk to oh about telling my parents as i feel i need the support. we both agreed to wait untill 12wk scan, n tell them at mothersday, it was a great idea n im worried ill regret not waiting to announce our happy news. i had private scan last fri n things looked good n hb 154, but im still so worried about loss and know my parents would b gutted to if at 12wk theres no hb. any advice welcome :blush:

i know exactly how you feel and with a toddler to look after too its awful - we were planing on not telling anybody until 12 weeks but we had to tell my mum as im so ill xxx


----------



## babydevil1989

vic161209 said:


> rant!- i feel soooooo crappy :nope: i could:cry:, in fact last night when my lo woke me up in middle of night n i couldnt get bk to sleep i did cry. rly struggling feeling so crap alll the time. with my dd it didnt pass untill 20+weeks i dont know how ill cope that long again. going to talk to oh about telling my parents as i feel i need the support. we both agreed to wait untill 12wk scan, n tell them at mothersday, it was a great idea n im worried ill regret not waiting to announce our happy news. i had private scan last fri n things looked good n hb 154, but im still so worried about loss and know my parents would b gutted to if at 12wk theres no hb. any advice welcome :blush:

i know exactly how you feel and with a toddler to look after too its awful - we were planing on not telling anybody until 12 weeks but we had to tell my mum as im so ill xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

I think it's too early to feel anything but you never know!!!


----------



## EstelSeren

I've been feeling what I can only imagine is movement for about a week or so! I'm not even 10 weeks until Wednesday so it's ridiculously early but it's just not right for gas or stretching! I felt movement really early last time too- flutters from about 13 weeks and kicks from 14+5- so I think I'm just really sensitive to it!
I keep having a couple of good, sickness free days followed by a couple more where I feel really rough! I'm glad of the break but I wish it would just stop for good! I feel so much worse this time around but I think it's mostly because I can't rest with a toddler demanding attention! Worse than that though is waiting on getting my appointment dates and notes through in the post! I want to know who my midwife is and when my scan will be! On Monday I'll have been waiting 2 whole weeks for the letter!
Beca :wave:


----------



## kassiaethne

Yay there is less blood today, and what blood there is is now brown not red. 100% bedrest is freaking hard though when your not sleeping through it


----------



## kaili

OperationBbyO said:


> So I just now figured out that my incessant itching could be because I'm pregnant. Really????

Ive been covered in hives since 3 weeks ago. I tried rinsing in the shower with water only for a few days. Also spent my 3 weekend days walking around nude and ruled out soaps and detergents. Also ruled out all foods. Went to doc and he said some women are allergic to the pregnancy hormone... seems including me. Luckily it gets better and its not bad for lil goobie


----------



## maybebaby3

Allergic to pregnancy hormone? That's harsh! :(


----------



## Kylarsmom

vic161209 said:


> rant!- i feel soooooo crappy :nope: i could:cry:, in fact last night when my lo woke me up in middle of night n i couldnt get bk to sleep i did cry. rly struggling feeling so crap alll the time. with my dd it didnt pass untill 20+weeks i dont know how ill cope that long again. going to talk to oh about telling my parents as i feel i need the support. we both agreed to wait untill 12wk scan, n tell them at mothersday, it was a great idea n im worried ill regret not waiting to announce our happy news. i had private scan last fri n things looked good n hb 154, but im still so worried about loss and know my parents would b gutted to if at 12wk theres no hb. any advice welcome :blush:

Hey Hun after you have seen a viable pregnancy with a heartbeat your risk of miscarriage after seeing the heartbeat is like 5% so I wouldn't worry too much about it if you want to tell people I say do it;)


----------



## taryen87

Hey ladies. Heres my weekly update.

Been extremely sick with this pregnancy my 2 others i was not sick at all (they were girls) so im hoping its a good sign this ones a boy hehe.

Still extremely dizzy until i drink or eat sonething sweet. 

My confirmed due date is september 14th so as of tomorrow ill be 9 weeks along. Had 2 u/s got to see the babys heart rate this time abd it was at 166 :)

Hope all you ladies are doing great!!


----------



## maybebaby3

I really want to stay team :yellow: but I'm already thinking how can I wait over 30 more weeks to find out? :blush::haha:


----------



## kaili

maybebaby3 said:


> I really want to stay team :yellow: but I'm already thinking how can I wait over 30 more weeks to find out? :blush::haha:

No way in hell I can wait. While ttc we said we would be team yellow, but literally the day I got my bfp iwas like I HAVE TO KNOW!! Ive already put myself on team blue, so i need to know so I can set my mind right if im wrong.


----------



## maybebaby3

I found out with my other 3 so it'd be nice for DH to announce the gender after the birth but I have my heart set on a girl so does DD so may be a good idea to get used to it if its a boy. Oh I don't know! Agh!!!


----------



## bubbles82

I'm planning to stay team yellow but also have my heart set on a girl so I don't know if I'd be better finding out it not, might be better to have time to get used to the idea of a boy and less time getting my hopes up for a girl, but then sometimes I think I'm best waiting as I'm sure I won't mind a boy once he's here and he's all ours!


----------



## Phantom710

I've been super itchy as well, slowly getting better. It sucks!!!! Legs, arms, back, everywhere itches. Poor hubby, all he does is scratch where I can't  LOL


in other news--- it's TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yellow: :yellow: :baby: :baby:

U/S showed two little heartbeats :)


----------



## kaili

bubbles82 said:


> I'm planning to stay team yellow but also have my heart set on a girl so I don't know if I'd be better finding out it not, might be better to have time to get used to the idea of a boy and less time getting my hopes up for a girl, but then sometimes I think I'm best waiting as I'm sure I won't mind a boy once he's here and he's all ours!

Yea we are the same way. I am going to need some training time if its a girl. I will obviously love her just the same, but I want the surprise to come before he/she gets here because im positive DH will be filming in the delivery room and I don't want my "oh shit" reaction caught on film if and when he says "its a girl!" LOL

I myself am a bit of a boy (I play sports and would rather wear sweatpants than a dress) but would be just as excited to finally learn to do girly things if I have a daughter.

I think the underlying pressure to have a boy is coming from the fact that I am a white american and my husband is straight out of China, and for those who dont know, in china NOT having a boy to pass your name to is NOT desired. Me and DH, we could care less but for DH's dads sake we are team blue lol

*edit... just realized that marrying a white chick isnt desireable either, so realistically ive already ruined the whole PURE LINEAGE thing.. oh well!! LOL


----------



## kassiaethne

Phantom710 said:


> I've been super itchy as well, slowly getting better. It sucks!!!! Legs, arms, back, everywhere itches. Poor hubby, all he does is scratch where I can't  LOL
> 
> 
> in other news--- it's TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yellow: :yellow: :baby: :baby:
> 
> U/S showed two little heartbeats :)

ooo thats amazing!! congratz


----------



## maybebaby3

bubbles82 said:


> I'm planning to stay team yellow but also have my heart set on a girl so I don't know if I'd be better finding out it not, might be better to have time to get used to the idea of a boy and less time getting my hopes up for a girl, but then sometimes I think I'm best waiting as I'm sure I won't mind a boy once he's here and he's all ours!

Yeah that's what I thought too.


----------



## maybebaby3

Phantom congrats on twins!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Congrats on the TWINS!! 

T-minus 5h 30m till my scan!


----------



## bubbles82

Yay twins! :)


----------



## bubbles82

maybebaby3 said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> I'm planning to stay team yellow but also have my heart set on a girl so I don't know if I'd be better finding out it not, might be better to have time to get used to the idea of a boy and less time getting my hopes up for a girl, but then sometimes I think I'm best waiting as I'm sure I won't mind a boy once he's here and he's all ours!
> 
> Yeah that's what I thought too.Click to expand...

I actually joined the gender disappointment section of the forum this week, but I feel so guilty for even thinking that way, and feel sorry for my growing little bean who is only on the way because I planned it, it's not their fault and I shouldn't already be thinking about being a bit sad about anything they are or aren't. I know I should just be grateful to be expecting especially after a loss, and should want nothing more than a healthy baby regardless of gender. I want one of each ideally, I think I just have a preference for a girl first as the idea of never having a girl at all scares me, and I don't think I want more than two altogether so I'd rather know with the first that I got my girl and would have at least one, then there was no pressure for number 2 as I really wouldn't mind either way then if I already had my girl. I'm convinced I'm expecting a boy because of our BD timing and because DH's side of the family is heavily male, I feel like there's not much chance for me to have a girl. 
I find myself constantly reading all the theories and old wives tales and trying to work out what I might be having based on those, but they always seem to work out 50/50 really so it probably is just luck of the draw.


----------



## nik25

Phantom710 said:


> I've been super itchy as well, slowly getting better. It sucks!!!! Legs, arms, back, everywhere itches. Poor hubby, all he does is scratch where I can't  LOL
> 
> 
> in other news--- it's TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yellow: :yellow: :baby: :baby:
> 
> U/S showed two little heartbeats :)

Wow!! Congrats:)


----------



## lynnikins

Phantom , keep an eye on the itching if it gets to the point your breaking skin then talk to your MW it can be a sing of problems with your liver which you dont need with having 2 on board


----------



## Phantom710

lynnikins said:


> Phantom , keep an eye on the itching if it gets to the point your breaking skin then talk to your MW it can be a sing of problems with your liver which you dont need with having 2 on board


Really???? That's kinda scary. Cause I'm pretty much at that point.

I haven't been released to my OB from the fertility clinic yet, so I'm kind of unsure about how to go to my OB and talk to him.


----------



## Atlmommy37

kassiaethne said:


> Yay there is less blood today, and what blood there is is now brown not red. 100% bedrest is freaking hard though when your not sleeping through it

I'm with ya. I've been on bed rest since Sunday. The first few days were nice, but now I can't sleep. My house is dirty and my kids are driving me nuts. I can't wait till Monday's appointment. Praying I'm set free!:happydance:


----------



## Atlmommy37

Phantom...twins :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

I haven't been on this thread in awhile, but want to say congrats phantom on your twins! :D


----------



## OperationBbyO

kaili said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> I really want to stay team :yellow: but I'm already thinking how can I wait over 30 more weeks to find out? :blush::haha:
> 
> No way in hell I can wait. While ttc we said we would be team yellow, but literally the day I got my bfp iwas like I HAVE TO KNOW!! Ive already put myself on team blue, so i need to know so I can set my mind right if im wrong.Click to expand...

I admit, I'm team blue all the way. I never had any intention of team yellow. I'm too nosy. I'm already counting down to my gender scan. Everyone I know in the last 1.5 years has had a boy and that = a lot of free stuff. If I have a girl, no free stuff. :( 

In my heart of hearts I feel like this is a boy. I never wanted boys until my stepson came into my life and he's just so....different than anything I've ever known as a girlie girl. Different in a good way though. All the forts, and dirt, and Legos (oh the Legos).


----------



## Gwenylovey

Phantom710 said:


> I've been super itchy as well, slowly getting better. It sucks!!!! Legs, arms, back, everywhere itches. Poor hubby, all he does is scratch where I can't  LOL
> 
> 
> in other news--- it's TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yellow: :yellow: :baby: :baby:
> 
> U/S showed two little heartbeats :)

Oh my, Congrats!! :happydance: And you knew it all along!


----------



## kaili

bubbles82 said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> I'm planning to stay team yellow but also have my heart set on a girl so I don't know if I'd be better finding out it not, might be better to have time to get used to the idea of a boy and less time getting my hopes up for a girl, but then sometimes I think I'm best waiting as I'm sure I won't mind a boy once he's here and he's all ours!
> 
> Yeah that's what I thought too.Click to expand...
> 
> I actually joined the gender disappointment section of the forum this week, but I feel so guilty for even thinking that way, and feel sorry for my growing little bean who is only on the way because I planned it, it's not their fault and I shouldn't already be thinking about being a bit sad about anything they are or aren't. I know I should just be grateful to be expecting especially after a loss, and should want nothing more than a healthy baby regardless of gender. I want one of each ideally, I think I just have a preference for a girl first as the idea of never having a girl at all scares me, and I don't think I want more than two altogether so I'd rather know with the first that I got my girl and would have at least one, then there was no pressure for number 2 as I really wouldn't mind either way then if I already had my girl. I'm convinced I'm expecting a boy because of our BD timing and because DH's side of the family is heavily male, I feel like there's not much chance for me to have a girl.
> I find myself constantly reading all the theories and old wives tales and trying to work out what I might be having based on those, but they always seem to work out 50/50 really so it probably is just luck of the draw.Click to expand...

LOL you sound like my mom. She wanted a boy so bad that she finally had to get a hysterectomy after popping out the fourth girl


Sidebar- can I eat cheesecake?


----------



## Kiss08

bubbles82 said:


> I actually joined the gender disappointment section of the forum this week, but I feel so guilty for even thinking that way, and feel sorry for my growing little bean who is only on the way because I planned it, it's not their fault and I shouldn't already be thinking about being a bit sad about anything they are or aren't. I know I should just be grateful to be expecting especially after a loss, and should want nothing more than a healthy baby regardless of gender. I want one of each ideally, I think I just have a preference for a girl first as the idea of never having a girl at all scares me, and I don't think I want more than two altogether so I'd rather know with the first that I got my girl and would have at least one, then there was no pressure for number 2 as I really wouldn't mind either way then if I already had my girl. I'm convinced I'm expecting a boy because of our BD timing and because DH's side of the family is heavily male, I feel like there's not much chance for me to have a girl.
> I find myself constantly reading all the theories and old wives tales and trying to work out what I might be having based on those, but they always seem to work out 50/50 really so it probably is just luck of the draw.

I am the same way. I want at least one girl so ideally, I'd like to have my girl now to take the pressure off future pregnancies. I've always wanted a girl but the fact that I have 5 nephews and 2 nieces just adds to it -- girls are so treasured in my family since we have so few of them (not that boys aren't but it's just more common). However, I'm convinced I'm having a boy. Part of me wonders if I've done that to myself so that if I do find out I'm having a boy, I'll expect it and if I find out I'm having a girl, I'll be surprised and excited. Obviously, I will love which ever gender this little baby is but I get what you mean about pulling for a girl.



kaili said:


> Sidebar- can I eat cheesecake?

Hope so! I did today!


----------



## AnakeRose

kaili said:


> Sidebar- can I eat cheesecake?

I think so, it is cooked.


----------



## AnakeRose

Scan went great today!! :happydance: They put me back a week, which doesn't make sense at all. Saw the little heart beat. The photo I got wasn't very good, but it's still my little bubs!


----------



## kassiaethne

Atlmommy37 said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> Yay there is less blood today, and what blood there is is now brown not red. 100% bedrest is freaking hard though when your not sleeping through it
> 
> I'm with ya. I've been on bed rest since Sunday. The first few days were nice, but now I can't sleep. My house is dirty and my kids are driving me nuts. I can't wait till Monday's appointment. Praying I'm set free!:happydance:Click to expand...

Ouch you've been in time out longer then I have. I'm on day 2 and crazy, can only imagine you. Good luck for monday, my apointment is tusday


----------



## kaili

Ive gone from 26 waist to 34... my tailor confirmed this today. GASP


----------



## Pink Petals

Well I guess it is official... I am showing already!
My boss came up to me today and said that people are noticing and asking her if I am pregnant. Luckily, I told my boss already! But clearly... I need to make it public soon.


----------



## bubbles82

Kiss08 said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> I actually joined the gender disappointment section of the forum this week, but I feel so guilty for even thinking that way, and feel sorry for my growing little bean who is only on the way because I planned it, it's not their fault and I shouldn't already be thinking about being a bit sad about anything they are or aren't. I know I should just be grateful to be expecting especially after a loss, and should want nothing more than a healthy baby regardless of gender. I want one of each ideally, I think I just have a preference for a girl first as the idea of never having a girl at all scares me, and I don't think I want more than two altogether so I'd rather know with the first that I got my girl and would have at least one, then there was no pressure for number 2 as I really wouldn't mind either way then if I already had my girl. I'm convinced I'm expecting a boy because of our BD timing and because DH's side of the family is heavily male, I feel like there's not much chance for me to have a girl.
> I find myself constantly reading all the theories and old wives tales and trying to work out what I might be having based on those, but they always seem to work out 50/50 really so it probably is just luck of the draw.
> 
> I am the same way. I want at least one girl so ideally, I'd like to have my girl now to take the pressure off future pregnancies. I've always wanted a girl but the fact that I have 5 nephews and 2 nieces just adds to it -- girls are so treasured in my family since we have so few of them (not that boys aren't but it's just more common). However, I'm convinced I'm having a boy. Part of me wonders if I've done that to myself so that if I do find out I'm having a boy, I'll expect it and if I find out I'm having a girl, I'll be surprised and excited. Obviously, I will love which ever gender this little baby is but I get what you mean about pulling for a girl.Click to expand...

I think I'm the same, I know a lot of people say they just know it's a girl or boy and obviously half the time they're right, but I think mine is more trying to prevent any disappointment rather than an actual feeling! My symptoms do seem to point to boy though, well my lack of throwing up anyway. All those I know who had girls were really sick for weeks or all the way through.

Girls are very treasured in my family on DH's side too, DH's brother was lucky enough to have one of each and when the girl was born it was like they'd never seen one before!


----------



## maybebaby3

Anake glad the scan went well :£)

Bubbles I also joined the gender disappointment section and felt bad. I know that when its born i will love this baby whether its a girl or boy but my DD is desperate for a sister and also logistically we only have a 3 bed flat and can't move so if its another boy I don't know what we will do. The more I think about it the more I'm unsure I can wait til birth!!!


----------



## Loukachu

Morning ladies,
Woke up drenched in sweat and have a red, sore throat.
I don't have a temperature though thankfully...


----------



## babydevil1989

loukachu i felt like that yesterday, hope u feel better xx


----------



## babydevil1989

feeling like i cant cope atm.

im sitting here having the aura before my migraine kicks in, iv had to put DS in my bed with me to watch tv because i can hardly lift my head - im so fed up with them iv had 10 in 3 weeks and its getting ridiculous! 

feeling very sorry for myself and i hope they go wgen i hit 2nd tri :((


----------



## kaili

:( babydev hopefully 2nd tri will bring good feeling to you, youre so close, just hang in there a little longer. Just remember and try to focus on the end result in september :)


----------



## Kiss08

I watched the movie, "What to expect when you're expecting last night." I cried like the entire movie but watching it while preggo was pretty funny. I am totally the breast store lady!


----------



## Gwenylovey

babydevil1989 said:


> feeling like i cant cope atm.
> 
> im sitting here having the aura before my migraine kicks in, iv had to put DS in my bed with me to watch tv because i can hardly lift my head - im so fed up with them iv had 10 in 3 weeks and its getting ridiculous!
> 
> feeling very sorry for myself and i hope they go wgen i hit 2nd tri :((

babydevil, sorry you're feeling this way! I rarely get migraines, but i did get one a few weeks ago. Apparently, it's pretty common in the first trimester because of estrogen surging (I think that's why...), but then when hormones level off in 2nd tri they tend to completely stop. It feels like forever away, but we're almost there! :)



Kiss08 said:


> I watched the movie, "What to expect when you're expecting last night." I cried like the entire movie but watching it while preggo was pretty funny. I am totally the breast store lady!

I live on the US east coast and there has been a CRAZY snow storm here. It started snowing yesterday, and we have already accumulated 2 feet of snow! Anyways, I'm snowed in here, and thinking of a movie to watch, and this might fit the bill nicely :) I never wanted to watch it when I wasn't pg because I thought it might get me down.


----------



## kassiaethne

Ugh after 3 days of total bedrest I was smelling ripe. So I caved cuz there has been so little blood all night...I get out, dry my girly bits....towel is bright red. Now I feel like such a brat for wanting a shower when I was doing so well. There isn't any pain but anytime I see bright red I freak out. Am right back in bed and sooo not getting out for anything....


----------



## MrsCD

Heya ladies how are you all? Just fount out my dating scan date and can't wait!! It's for the 28th of feb!! It's gonna drag!!


----------



## Kiss08

Gwenylovey said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> I watched the movie, "What to expect when you're expecting last night." I cried like the entire movie but watching it while preggo was pretty funny. I am totally the breast store lady!
> 
> I live on the US east coast and there has been a CRAZY snow storm here. It started snowing yesterday, and we have already accumulated 2 feet of snow! Anyways, I'm snowed in here, and thinking of a movie to watch, and this might fit the bill nicely :) I never wanted to watch it when I wasn't pg because I thought it might get me down.Click to expand...

That was my thought, too. I've been waiting to get pregnant to watch it!! Hope Super Storm Nemo leaves you alone now!


----------



## maybebaby3

Hope of you affected by nemo are ok!

Babydevil and loukachou hope you are feeling better soon xxx


----------



## OperationBbyO

Has anyone else been able to find the heartbeat? My friend sent me her Doppler and I found it last night!! I was so excited!


----------



## AnakeRose

OperationBbyO said:


> Has anyone else been able to find the heartbeat? My friend sent me her Doppler and I found it last night!! I was so excited!

I saw the heartbeat on my ultrasound yesterday. I'm thinking of buying a handheld dopler.


----------



## gatorj

Ugh my hormones are all over the place today. Bad dreams involving preexisting family drama..translates into daytime cry spells. Feeling spent. Eyes hurt.. Gi cramps & diarrhea blech. :cry: hope everyone else is doing well..


----------



## Loukachu

gatorj said:


> Ugh my hormones are all over the place today. Bad dreams involving preexisting family drama..translates into daytime cry spells. Feeling spent. Eyes hurt.. Gi cramps & diarrhea blech. :cry: hope everyone else is doing well..

Sorry to hear that Hun, these hormones have a lot to answer for don't they?


----------



## Mum2Micah

OperationBbyO said:


> Has anyone else been able to find the heartbeat? My friend sent me her Doppler and I found it last night!! I was so excited!

I found our little one's last night at 166bpm! Was very excited as I have a tilted uterus and wasn't expecting to hear it until much later on.

It was the first evidence that there is a baby in there, yay!


----------



## maybebaby3

gatorj said:


> Ugh my hormones are all over the place today. Bad dreams involving preexisting family drama..translates into daytime cry spells. Feeling spent. Eyes hurt.. Gi cramps & diarrhea blech. :cry: hope everyone else is doing well..

Huge :hugs: Hun xxx pm me if you need to chat xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

On the subject of finding HB you girls are getting me excited! I'm getting a 2nd hand one on Thursday :) do you use special gel? The girl I'm buying from said she used baby oil!


----------



## Kiss08

maybebaby3 said:


> On the subject of finding HB you girls are getting me excited! I'm getting a 2nd hand one on Thursday :) do you use special gel? The girl I'm buying from said she used baby oil!

I'm planning on using aloe once my sister ships me her's.


----------



## Mum2Micah

maybebaby3 said:


> On the subject of finding HB you girls are getting me excited! I'm getting a 2nd hand one on Thursday :) do you use special gel? The girl I'm buying from said she used baby oil!

Mine came with ultrasound gel but I have heard lots use aloe Vera gel or baby oil :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

maybebaby3 said:


> On the subject of finding HB you girls are getting me excited! I'm getting a 2nd hand one on Thursday :) do you use special gel? The girl I'm buying from said she used baby oil!

I didn't realize I needed gel until I got mine in the mail so I dug around in the bathroom and got some aloe. It worked fine. My friend said she used KY. if i get desperate I may pull out the tube of preseed we used. :haha:

It was so hard to find so I'm waiting a bit before I try again.


----------



## Mum2Micah

It's really hard to find, I agree! They say if it takes more than 10 mins then take a break and wait a week :)


----------



## kaili

Mum2Micah said:


> OperationBbyO said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else been able to find the heartbeat? My friend sent me her Doppler and I found it last night!! I was so excited!
> 
> I found our little one's last night at 166bpm! Was very excited as I have a tilted uterus and wasn't expecting to hear it until much later on.
> 
> It was the first evidence that there is a baby in there, yay!Click to expand...

I had to do mine up the hoo-ha as I couldn't find it abdominally, but heard it and it was awesome!! So nice to know I can give it a few waves to calm my nerves on days when I am symptomless and freaking out lol


----------



## Atlmommy37

Kaili, this may seem stupid but... How do you use it in the hoo-ha? Lol I feel like a reject but I could find any info. I can't find my beans heart beat and it's driving me crazy. Do you have a special doppler, do you use gel?


----------



## maybebaby3

Yeah I didn't realise you could use it up there :haha:


----------



## kaili

Atlmommy37 said:


> Kaili, this may seem stupid but... How do you use it in the hoo-ha? Lol I feel like a reject but I could find any info. I can't find my beans heart beat and it's driving me crazy. Do you have a special doppler, do you use gel?

Well the box doesnt say you can, but all it is is a little bar (close to the same size but a little smaller than a vibrator...) there is no metal on it, and mine (HI bebe) came with gel but I didnt use it. For me my uterus is tilted toward the back which is whats making it harder to hear abdominally... I just stuck it up there probably about 2 inches and twisted it forward and back til I found it. Mine has a separate contraption connected by a cord so that while it was down there I could still hold the speaker up near my face and see the BPM count. I have a friend who said her doctor told her it was fine to do it internally with the HI BEBE so thats why I got that one. Not sure what doppler yall have, so if there are any metal parts or you are unsure then id ask the doc, but it worked for me and doc said no worries as long as you dont stick it up there too far lol... cant be any more harmful than sex which isnt harmful at all, right? *wink*


----------



## kaili

another thing, if you cannot find it right away, ta,e a break. for me the first time it took about 45 minutes to locate the bean's beat instead of my own, and i was a bit crampy afterward (same as with my doctor ultrasound)... but now that i know where he's sitting, it's a LOT easier to find within the first few minutes internally. though i am going to wait another week or two before i do it again and see if i can hear it abdominally. 

most women's uterus starts to push out of the pelvis anytime between 9 and 12 weeks, so if you can't hear it abdominally now, you just probably havent popped out yet... i wouldn't worry as some women can't hear it at all until like 14-15 weeks even though its there :)


----------



## vic161209

thanks ladies for your honesty in the gender game! i keep saying its a boy this time as im not as sick this time (still sick enough tho:sick:) but i would prefer a girl! reason 1. i think my daughter would get on better with a sister, 2. financially a girl would be great as iv saved every thing from 1st time so clothes, bedding,toys r all waiting, 3. my oh's family r very team blue and regard boys well above girls, which i find discusting, my lo's nephews are spoilt n treated vdifferently to my daughter so if she had a bro i know she'd pick up on it. other than that id b happy with a boy as it would b nice to raise one of each. we'll b finding out at the 21wk scan


----------



## LadyL

Hey everyone!! I read often, but hardly ever post. But is anyone planning on or have done the Intelligender test? It's a urine based test you can buy at Walgreens or cvs, and you can take it as early as 10 weeks. 

Well I did it today and the result came back boy!! I did it the first time around too and it was boy (which was right)! Just curious if anyone else has done it and see if it turns out right for us!! I kinda hope it's wrong and we have a girl, simply bc DH and I cannot agree on a boy's name! Ha! And we already have a girl's name if our 1st had been a girl.


----------



## AnakeRose

I had another gender dream last night. This time the girl was a baby about a 8m-1y old. Every other dream I've had has been a girl about 3 years old.


----------



## Kiss08

I'm really having a rough time being in the first trimester during the dead of winter. My energy is low/non-existent, the winter is making my mood low, and it feels like forever before spring and second tri come. It doesn't help that I'm living 1500 miles away from my family and friends for the first time. I just want to sleep the winter/first tri away and wake up in mid-March...


----------



## Southafrica

Kiss08 said:


> I'm really having a rough time being in the first trimester during the dead of winter. My energy is low/non-existent, the winter is making my mood low, and it feels like forever before spring and second tri come. It doesn't help that I'm living 1500 miles away from my family and friends for the first time. I just want to sleep the winter/first tri away and wake up in mid-March...

I live in Arizona an its going to very quickly heat up here, I reckon in a few weeks its shorts and Tshirt weather, aka ill be starting to show/showing (im 10weeks) and I'm not ready to tell people! Ahhhh


----------



## Kiss08

Southafrica said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> I'm really having a rough time being in the first trimester during the dead of winter. My energy is low/non-existent, the winter is making my mood low, and it feels like forever before spring and second tri come. It doesn't help that I'm living 1500 miles away from my family and friends for the first time. I just want to sleep the winter/first tri away and wake up in mid-March...
> 
> I live in Arizona an its going to very quickly heat up here, I reckon in a few weeks its shorts and Tshirt weather, aka ill be starting to show/showing (im 10weeks) and I'm not ready to tell people! AhhhhClick to expand...

I'm in northern Utah where the sun doesn't shine from December until April. I'm just hoping it'll start to poke through the inversion/haze/pollution starting mid-March.


----------



## Gwenylovey

kaili said:


> Mum2Micah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OperationBbyO said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else been able to find the heartbeat? My friend sent me her Doppler and I found it last night!! I was so excited!
> 
> I found our little one's last night at 166bpm! Was very excited as I have a tilted uterus and wasn't expecting to hear it until much later on.
> 
> It was the first evidence that there is a baby in there, yay!Click to expand...
> 
> I had to do mine up the hoo-ha as I couldn't find it abdominally, but heard it and it was awesome!! So nice to know I can give it a few waves to calm my nerves on days when I am symptomless and freaking out lolClick to expand...

Whoa, I didn't know you could use it up there!



Kiss08 said:


> I'm really having a rough time being in the first trimester during the dead of winter. My energy is low/non-existent, the winter is making my mood low, and it feels like forever before spring and second tri come. It doesn't help that I'm living 1500 miles away from my family and friends for the first time. I just want to sleep the winter/first tri away and wake up in mid-March...

I'm sorry the winter/1st tri is bringing you down. The combo of cold sunless weather and raging hormones can't be good for anybody ... Hoping you get some sun filled days soon!


----------



## Guppy051708

I used intelligender with both of my boys. It was right each time. I used it last week and it said girl...hope its right again! 


some of you may not hear the HB as early if your placenta is anterior and/or if you have a tilted uterus. I couldn't even remotely find DS2 HB until 14 weeks and then not again until 17 weeks. Im on my 4th pregnancy so i know what to look for. ...it doesn't help that i have extra padding there either :lol:


----------



## kaili

what is everyone's take on whether or not i should watch the walking dead? zombies scare the ever loving shit out of me and i've not wanted to get myself all riled up since i got my BFP but the show is all the rage at work and i feel like i want in. anyone else watch it?


----------



## AnakeRose

LadyL said:


> Hey everyone!! I read often, but hardly ever post. But is anyone planning on or have done the Intelligender test? It's a urine based test you can buy at Walgreens or cvs, and you can take it as early as 10 weeks.
> 
> Well I did it today and the result came back boy!! I did it the first time around too and it was boy (which was right)! Just curious if anyone else has done it and see if it turns out right for us!! I kinda hope it's wrong and we have a girl, simply bc DH and I cannot agree on a boy's name! Ha! And we already have a girl's name if our 1st had been a girl.

We don't have Walgreens or CVS in Canada...anyone know of a Canadian store that sells those?


----------



## Kiss08

AnakeRose said:


> LadyL said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!! I read often, but hardly ever post. But is anyone planning on or have done the Intelligender test? It's a urine based test you can buy at Walgreens or cvs, and you can take it as early as 10 weeks.
> 
> Well I did it today and the result came back boy!! I did it the first time around too and it was boy (which was right)! Just curious if anyone else has done it and see if it turns out right for us!! I kinda hope it's wrong and we have a girl, simply bc DH and I cannot agree on a boy's name! Ha! And we already have a girl's name if our 1st had been a girl.
> 
> We don't have Walgreens or CVS in Canada...anyone know of a Canadian store that sells those?Click to expand...

Amazon sells it. Or you can google it, go to their website, and look at the list of retailers.


----------



## LadyL

kaili said:


> what is everyone's take on whether or not i should watch the walking dead? zombies scare the ever loving shit out of me and i've not wanted to get myself all riled up since i got my BFP but the show is all the rage at work and i feel like i want in. anyone else watch it?

I've never watched it, but I'm with you...Zombies are scary!! I've been tempted to watch too bc everyone at work's always talking about it, and I'm all "can you believe Sean kept so-and-so on the Bachelor!!" Haha! 

But I prob won't watch it bc I hate not starting shows from the beginning and feeling lost throughout the whole thing.


----------



## LadyL

Yes Anake, you can find it online somewhere I'm sure. But it does say on the box, if you have PCOS that the results will likely be inaccurate. Just throwing that out there in case any of you ladies have PCOS.


----------



## Proserpina

kaili said:


> what is everyone's take on whether or not i should watch the walking dead? zombies scare the ever loving shit out of me and i've not wanted to get myself all riled up since i got my BFP but the show is all the rage at work and i feel like i want in. anyone else watch it?

I watch it, but I love horror and love the zombie genre. 

It's a pretty good show, not without its problems. The principle is pretty unlikable, the female characters are often annoying and frustrating, and the minority characters have a high rate of mortality while the white dudes persistently survive in the most unlikely of circumstances. It is high on violence and gore, but low on swearing and sex. Don't think there's been any nudity in it yet. 


Spoiler
And as a pregnant woman, I was really, REALLY annoyed by the recent death of one character via impromptu, slash-and-dash emergency c-section.

But I think that what keeps me coming back is the dialogue, the action scenes, the relationships between characters, and the story arcs. If you think you can stomach the violence, I recommend at least giving it a try.


----------



## Gwenylovey

LadyL said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> what is everyone's take on whether or not i should watch the walking dead? zombies scare the ever loving shit out of me and i've not wanted to get myself all riled up since i got my BFP but the show is all the rage at work and i feel like i want in. anyone else watch it?
> 
> I've never watched it, but I'm with you...Zombies are scary!! I've been tempted to watch too bc everyone at work's always talking about it, and I'm all "can you believe Sean kept so-and-so on the Bachelor!!" Haha!
> 
> But I prob won't watch it bc I hate not starting shows from the beginning and feeling lost throughout the whole thing.Click to expand...


Haha, I'm right there with you with The Bachelor! It is my guiltiest of pleasures and I can't get enough! This season has been crazy. 



Proserpina said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> what is everyone's take on whether or not i should watch the walking dead? zombies scare the ever loving shit out of me and i've not wanted to get myself all riled up since i got my BFP but the show is all the rage at work and i feel like i want in. anyone else watch it?
> 
> I watch it, but I love horror and love the zombie genre.
> 
> It's a pretty good show, not without its problems. The principle is pretty unlikable, the female characters are often annoying and frustrating, and the minority characters have a high rate of mortality while the white dudes persistently survive in the most unlikely of circumstances. It is high on violence and gore, but low on swearing and sex. Don't think there's been any nudity in it yet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> And as a pregnant woman, I was really, REALLY annoyed by the recent death of one character via impromptu, slash-and-dash emergency c-section.
> 
> But I think that what keeps me coming back is the dialogue, the action scenes, the relationships between characters, and the story arcs. If you think you can stomach the violence, I recommend at least giving it a try.Click to expand...


Great synopsis! DH and I just finished the last available season of Breaking Bad on Netflix and are looking for our next show. I'll throw this one out at him and see what he thinks.


----------



## Melissa_M

Another Bachelor fan hear :blush:


----------



## calliebaby

I don't typically like zombie shows, but the walking dead is pretty good.


----------



## AnakeRose

calliebaby said:


> I don't typically like zombie shows, but the walking dead is pretty good.

I'm partial to shows like Mythbusters, Canucks hockey games, Cooking shows, Storage Wars, Survivor, Glee....I lost interest in all of the Bachelor genre shows.


----------



## kassiaethne

I love the walking dead :) am watching the new episode now


----------



## Pink Petals

LOVE the Walking Dead!!!


----------



## kaili

Omg anake, my husband is obsessed with storage wars (I personally think its ridiculous LOL) another good one ive got now is The Mindy Project. So hilarious

And when im not a sleeping zombie myself, I lay in bed with a water bottle watching 10 episodes of tv in a row, so when I run out of shows idk what im gonna do!!


----------



## tekkitten

Thats exactly what I do kaili  So many shows on my laptop... I feel so lazy, but I just can't help it! I'm either sleeping or watching shows or eating, if I am not working. So silly :)


----------



## AnakeRose

I'm a Food Network junkie lol. I loved Masterchef (Ramsey), ADDICTED to Ghost Hunters and GHI International...But my favourite show of all time is Red Dwarf!


----------



## tekkitten

Oooh, I love ghost adventures  Any show like that really.


----------



## babydevil1989

had my booking in appointment this morning all good.

i found out that because i had MRSA after DS was born that if i have 2 positive tests before the birth i have to be put in my own room in a private suite.......not all bad hey lol x


----------



## babydevil1989

and also she told me because my BMI is over 30 :blush: i should have been taking an extra dose of folic acid!!! bit late now!!


----------



## Loukachu

Hey ladies feeling pretty down today. Am very anxious and low. I know it is probably hormones etc. just keep worrying and so want to get to 12 weeks.

Haven't received booking in appointment yet and am just feeling a bit out on a limb I guess...


----------



## CazM 2011

Midwife coming round tomorrow, will finally meet my midwife I think, I know the birth is a long way off but I want to talk to her after how awful I was treated last time though. And 22 days till my next scan woo!! Xx


----------



## AnakeRose

Woot! Made it to 11 weeks! One more week and we're golden :)

I don't have another scan till April 15th. That time is going to drag!


----------



## Kiss08

Can anyone else feel their uterus already? It's my first pregnancy and I'm only 9 1/2 weeks along but I can already feel a hardness under my belly button. I hope this doesn't mean I'm going to be ginormous... :dohh:


----------



## babydevil1989

could be your bladder - i think your uterus is really low until 12 weeks. 

xx


----------



## Phantom710

Southafrica said:


> I live in Arizona an its going to very quickly heat up here, I reckon in a few weeks its shorts and Tshirt weather, aka ill be starting to show/showing (im 10weeks) and I'm not ready to tell people! Ahhhh

I grew up in Arizona (Globe) and I loved the heat. BUT I can't imagine being pregnant during a summer there. I'd die. 



Kiss08 said:


> I'm in northern Utah where the sun doesn't shine from December until April. I'm just hoping it'll start to poke through the inversion/haze/pollution starting mid-March.

I freakin feel you. Vernal here, where are you? The Arizonan in me gets excited when it warms up (above 0 lol) and I think winter is almost over. Then I remember we'll have snow on the ground for months still :(



LadyL said:


> Yes Anake, you can find it online somewhere I'm sure. But it does say on the box, if you have PCOS that the results will likely be inaccurate. Just throwing that out there in case any of you ladies have PCOS.

Wonder how accurate the results are with twins LOL :rofl:



Melissa_M said:


> Another Bachelor fan hear :blush:




AnakeRose said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> I don't typically like zombie shows, but the walking dead is pretty good.
> 
> I'm partial to shows like Mythbusters, Canucks hockey games, Cooking shows, Storage Wars, Survivor, Glee....I lost interest in all of the Bachelor genre shows.Click to expand...

On the subject of shows, DH and I love Storage Wars (all three), Property Brothers and Property Wars. 

I Love the Vampire Diaries, Once Upon a Time and Grey's Anatomy.



babydevil1989 said:


> had my booking in appointment this morning all good.
> 
> i found out that because i had MRSA after DS was born that if i have 2 positive tests before the birth i have to be put in my own room in a private suite.......not all bad hey lol x

It blows my mind when people don't have private rooms. :rofl: I remember with DS one of my "bump buddies" was in labor with another girl laboring in the same room. We have private Delivery and Post Partum Rooms here. I think I'd punch the other woman. LMAO



Kiss08 said:


> Can anyone else feel their uterus already? It's my first pregnancy and I'm only 9 1/2 weeks along but I can already feel a hardness under my belly button. I hope this doesn't mean I'm going to be ginormous... :dohh:


I can. It has definately hardened up above my pubic bone this last week. I "showed" early last time as well as my uterus it tilted forward anyways and now there's two.


----------



## Kiss08

Phantom710 said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in northern Utah where the sun doesn't shine from December until April. I'm just hoping it'll start to poke through the inversion/haze/pollution starting mid-March.
> 
> I freakin feel you. Vernal here, where are you? The Arizonan in me gets excited when it warms up (above 0 lol) and I think winter is almost over. Then I remember we'll have snow on the ground for months still :(Click to expand...

I live in Logan. It's my first winter here and it is killing me!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> Can anyone else feel their uterus already? It's my first pregnancy and I'm only 9 1/2 weeks along but I can already feel a hardness under my belly button. I hope this doesn't mean I'm going to be ginormous... :dohh:

I can feel mine, but I'm a bit ahead of you. I know where bubs is sitting too :)


----------



## adopim

Phantom: I went on a mission trip to AZ back in 2000. We stayed at a hotel in Globe while we worked at a school in Peridot for a few days. :)

Kiss: if you aren't used to real winters, it can be tough. That said, I was happy to see snow this year. We had none last year and it was depressing! 
Also, I can't feel mine yet but I already have the feeling I'm going to be huge too!


----------



## nik25

I'm from southeast Missouri. Our weather goes from 20 degrees to 70 within a few days... Almost everyone around here is always sick Bc of the weather always changing! For example today it is 65 outside and they are calling for snow tomorrow night:/ My dh and I are hoping to take a vacation the beginning of March to Key West Florida. It's usually in the 80s there this time of year. It sure would be nice to get away for a few days! Hope my Ms is gone by then!


----------



## babydevil1989

lol you have your own room for labouring but then once you have baby you go on a ward so for that bit id have a private room x


----------



## kaili

i got a "talking to" from my boss today for something i haven't even done, and ive been sitting at my desk crying for the past 20 minutes. im not a cryer, what the hell is happening to me???


----------



## AnakeRose

OK I just had the weirdest sensation right where bubs is sitting. I was kinda like a light fluttering muscle spasm and it's something I've never felt before. I made me jump it was that strange and kinda gave me the willies....


----------



## LadyL

Phantom, the intelligender actually says you can take it if you're expecting twins. It says if you get a girl result, then you will be having 2 girls, but if you get a boy result, it means at least one baby is a boy. Or it could be 2 boys. I think it tests the amount of testosterone in your urine. Bc I know boy fetus's start producing testosterone around the 10th week and that's when it says you can first take the test. And then it also says if you have pcos, then the results will be inaccurate. So I def think it has something to do with testosterone.


----------



## calliebaby

I had my ultrasound today and baby is measuring right on at 7 weeks and 2 days. Heartbeat is 141. I'm feeling so much more relieved now.


----------



## Gwenylovey

kaili said:


> i got a "talking to" from my boss today for something i haven't even done, and ive been sitting at my desk crying for the past 20 minutes. im not a cryer, what the hell is happening to me???

That's all hormones baby! I get super sentimental and teary over anything and everything these days.



calliebaby said:


> I had my ultrasound today and baby is measuring right on at 7 weeks and 2 days. Heartbeat is 141. I'm feeling so much more relieved now.

Wonderful news, that heartbeat is such a beautiful sight and a relief! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Kiss08

Awkward Pregnancy Photos

Some are a bit graphic so click at your own risk. So awkward!


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> Awkward Pregnancy Photos
> 
> Some are a bit graphic so click at your own risk. So awkward!

Thanks for the NSFW notice, I'll wait til I get home to check it out lol


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> Awkward Pregnancy Photos
> 
> Some are a bit graphic so click at your own risk. So awkward!

A couple of those are not all that bad, but the majority of them are just plain creepy!! FAIL


----------



## Kiss08

AnakeRose said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> Awkward Pregnancy Photos
> 
> Some are a bit graphic so click at your own risk. So awkward!
> 
> A couple of those are not all that bad, but the majority of them are just plain creepy!! FAILClick to expand...

Agreed. Some really aren't bad (and others may have been photoshopped to make much worse) but some really are THAT bad... haha


----------



## Atlmommy37

So...had my appointment today. I'm off bed rest:happydance::happydance: baby looked perfect hb 180. My hemorrhage has gotten smaller. I'm so thankful!

As for walking dead love. But was I the only disappointed with last nights show?


----------



## kaili

Atlmommy37 said:


> So...had my appointment today. I'm off bed rest:happydance::happydance: baby looked perfect hb 180. My hemorrhage has gotten smaller. I'm so thankful!
> 
> As for walking dead love. But was I the only disappointed with last nights show?

i watched all of season one when it came out, and while i loved it, i literally had nightmares for weeks on end afterward, so i've been afraid to watch it while pregnant, because my capacity for insanity dreams is terrifying.

last night i dreamed that my brother (the sweetest guy you'll ever meet) turned into a demon and went around our house stabbing us all and then flying away like a dementor from harry potter. i woke up sweating and had to pee so badly but i was afraid that there was a dementor under my bed and refused to get up and almost peed myself LOL

i feel like watching zombies tear humans to shreds can NOT be good for my dream bank these days, so I'll probably wait til after I have the baby lol


----------



## Gwenylovey

Kiss08 said:


> Awkward Pregnancy Photos
> 
> Some are a bit graphic so click at your own risk. So awkward!

Oh my...thank you. Thank you for posting this! DH and I just looked through it all and were laughing hysterically. Ok yes, _some_ aren't that bad. But most are just too much:haha:



Atlmommy37 said:
 

> So...had my appointment today. I'm off bed rest:happydance::happydance: baby looked perfect hb 180. My hemorrhage has gotten smaller. I'm so thankful!
> 
> As for walking dead love. But was I the only disappointed with last nights show?

So happy for you, this must be such a relief!!


----------



## WantaBelly

Can you please take me off the list. I am going in for a D & C tomorrow at noon. You are all in my prayers. Have a Healthy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## adopim

Kiss08 said:


> Awkward Pregnancy Photos
> 
> Some are a bit graphic so click at your own risk. So awkward!

Some weren't terrible. But I could have gone my whole life without seeing some of those :rofl:



WantaBelly said:


> Can you please take me off the list. I am going in for a D & C tomorrow at noon. You are all in my prayers. Have a Healthy pregnancy :hugs:

:( :hugs:


----------



## Kiss08

WantaBelly said:


> Can you please take me off the list. I am going in for a D & C tomorrow at noon. You are all in my prayers. Have a Healthy pregnancy :hugs:

So very sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## jennajul2001

Hi Ladies can I join you ? I am due September 21st!


----------



## Nola0841

Hi everyone! I know I'm late to this thread (I just found it), but can I still join? I am due Sept 29th and it is our first baby :) I can't wait to get to know you ladies better.


----------



## gatorj

Kiss08 said:


> Awkward Pregnancy Photos
> 
> Some are a bit graphic so click at your own risk. So awkward!

WOWOWOW!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the laugh!:rofl:


----------



## gatorj

Nola0841 said:


> Hi everyone! I know I'm late to this thread (I just found it), but can I still join? I am due Sept 29th and it is our first baby :) I can't wait to get to know you ladies better.

Welcome and congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## gatorj

WantaBelly-So sorry for your loss!!! We are all thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## gatorj

jennajul2001 said:


> Hi Ladies can I join you ? I am due September 21st!

Welcome jennajul too! Congrats!!:baby:


----------



## nik25

WantaBelly said:


> Can you please take me off the list. I am going in for a D & C tomorrow at noon. You are all in my prayers. Have a Healthy pregnancy :hugs:

Oh Hun I'm so sorry:(:( sending all my thoughts and Prayers to you. :hugs:


----------



## kaili

Welcome noobs!!

Annd so sorry for your loss wantabelly. Was this a surro baby or your own?


----------



## Gwenylovey

WantaBelly said:


> Can you please take me off the list. I am going in for a D & C tomorrow at noon. You are all in my prayers. Have a Healthy pregnancy :hugs:

I'm so sorry wantabelly:hugs:


----------



## Melissa_M

Kiss08 thanks for posting that link! Hilarious!! My fave was the guy holding his wife's boobs and giving the finger at the same time :rofl:


----------



## Melissa_M

Sorry wantabelly :hugs:


----------



## plutosblue

Sorry for your loss wantabelly. :hugs:

I have my first scan today, will get my official due date. It's at 3pm... Today is going to draaaaag :wacko:


----------



## maybebaby3

Wantabelly I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

DS2 brought back a stomach bug from nursery so I caught that on top of normal ms. Vomiting and diahroea. Yesterday I was wiped out running to the loo all day plus looking after DS2 who was vomiting all the time. My washing machine is running non stop, every blanket has been puked on and he's still not able to keep anything down poor thing :( thankfully I'm better and as I have been signed off work til Thursday I can look after him.


----------



## Zebra2023

WantaBelly said:


> Can you please take me off the list. I am going in for a D & C tomorrow at noon. You are all in my prayers. Have a Healthy pregnancy :hugs:

I'm so sorry wantabelly :hugs: thoughts are with you.



plutosblue said:


> Sorry for your loss wantabelly. :hugs:
> 
> I have my first scan today, will get my official due date. It's at 3pm... Today is going to draaaaag :wacko:

Good luck :dust:


----------



## babydevil1989

i have just realised im 12 weeks next week!!!!!! wooohooooo! 

very positive about this little bean (still bricking it for the next scan tho!!!!)


----------



## kassiaethne

yay just got back from the doctors office and they did another ultrasound to check on the baby. He grew so big within the span on 5 days!!!! The tech was so sweet she even saved it to dvd so I could send to my husband who is in brazil!!!

Look at my little budddddd

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXqkKTbAHNk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## maybebaby3

Awe that's do nice of her :)


----------



## kassiaethne

maybebaby3 said:


> Awe that's do nice of her :)

yeah I was so surprised because I was just hoping for a photo


----------



## maybebaby3

:) there are some nice medical professionals around :cloud9:


----------



## kaili

Mine were nice and gave us photos but they wouldnt let us take a video of our reaction to hearing the heartbeat for the first time >.<


----------



## AnakeRose

kaili said:


> Mine were nice and gave us photos but they wouldnt let us take a video of our reaction to hearing the heartbeat for the first time >.<

Yeah ours wouldn't either and the photo I got was really bad :(


----------



## OperationBbyO

Yay! Found the HB again and quick this time. Hubby recorded it to send out to the family. :) 

Woot!


----------



## Atlmommy37

WantaBelly said:


> Can you please take me off the list. I am going in for a D & C tomorrow at noon. You are all in my prayers. Have a Healthy pregnancy :hugs:

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Ugh Owen still being sick, though its now less often thankfully! We are sleeping on the sofa so basically I'm not sleeping! I wake with every sound thinking he's going to throw up again. It's been about 1hr15m since the last episode. Have to be up in 2hrs to get the other 2 ready for school tho and cant get back to sleep :wacko:


----------



## gatorj

maybebaby3 said:


> Ugh Owen still being sick, though its now less often thankfully! We are sleeping on the sofa so basically I'm not sleeping! I wake with every sound thinking he's going to throw up again. It's been about 1hr15m since the last episode. Have to be up in 2hrs to get the other 2 ready for school tho and cant get back to sleep :wacko:

Ugh! Sorry to hear! Hope he recovers quickly- you must be exhausted!:hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Thanks gatorj! He has just been sick again :nope: hope it stops soon or the dr said I will have to take him to hospital :(


----------



## lynnikins

I remember you Maybebaby3 from the Trimester forums with EJ caus your youngest is the same age nearly as my middle son


----------



## babydevil1989

so tired even tho i slept 12 hours?!


----------



## bubbles82

Same here, really struggling to drag myself out of bed today even though I've been in it since this time last night!


----------



## babydevil1989

iv got to be at work in 2 hours!! had an hours kip with DS but im fed up of feeling this tired...in fact id prefer to be throwing up! x


----------



## Loukachu

Have been like that for the past couple of weeks. Dragged myself into shower and am sat on sofa now but shattered!


----------



## CazM 2011

I'm ill, LO is ill, oh god I feel like death warmed up. Had to put her in her pushchair last night as she has such a bad chest she can't lie down, but she woke every 30 minutes so I had to settle her again. Nobody tells you how much it breaks your heart when you can't make things better for them, don't know wether it's my hormones but I was sobbing last night listening to her be so upset but then my OH shed a few tears about how poorly she is. NHS direct said to keep her at home I just hate not knowing what to do. Feeling so rough, no sleep and my sickness is so bad not sure if its pregnancy, illness or a bit of both!! Xxx


----------



## wang

mehhhh had to call in work today, told my boss i wanted a holiday today, feel to guilty to ask for a day sick.

anyway, i went back to bed and slept till 11.30 am. lol

now i am watching sex and and the city. <3


----------



## kaili

I am not sure what happened to me last night. Yesterday I was so drained of energy, but I went to bed at 9:45 last night, slept 3 hours and woke up feeling fully refreshed, and was up all night wide awake. Its 8am and I am still not tired. Either I have turned a new leaf or I am going to crash at work later today. Im pretty sure it will be the latter...


----------



## Kiss08

7 months from today (+/- 2 weeks) I get a baby!! :happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

lynnikins said:


> I remember you Maybebaby3 from the Trimester forums with EJ caus your youngest is the same age nearly as my middle son

I remember you too :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Ugh, went to bed last night at 9pm because I couldn't keep my eyes open and then I laid there for 2 hours trying to fall asleep...so annoying!


----------



## LadyL

I woke up at 10:45 last night, and I thought it was 4:45am. (So I thought I was late for work, usually get up at 4:30). So I get up, take a shower, get dressed and head to work. I get about 10 miles down the road and I finally realize its just 11:40 at night!! So I had to turn around and go back home, get undressed and try to go back to sleep!! (Which was near impossible!) Then get up at the REAL 4:45 and come to work!! I'm pretty sure pregnancy brain has definitely kicked in!! Dragging big time at work today!

Of course, all the while I was thinking, "man, it sure feels like I JUST went to sleep!!" Well, I guess it was because I did just go to sleep. About 30 mins prior!! Haha!


----------



## AnakeRose

Oh my, I've done something similar, but I never made it out of the house!


----------



## AnakeRose

Thought I'd post this before I forget :happydance:
It's not a great shot, used my camera phone to take a photo of a shiny laser print of the sonogram. 

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/Sonogram1_zps76e1f870.jpg


----------



## Gwenylovey

LadyL said:


> I woke up at 10:45 last night, and I thought it was 4:45am. (So I thought I was late for work, usually get up at 4:30). So I get up, take a shower, get dressed and head to work. I get about 10 miles down the road and I finally realize its just 11:40 at night!! So I had to turn around and go back home, get undressed and try to go back to sleep!! (Which was near impossible!) Then get up at the REAL 4:45 and come to work!! I'm pretty sure pregnancy brain has definitely kicked in!! Dragging big time at work today!
> 
> Of course, all the while I was thinking, "man, it sure feels like I JUST went to sleep!!" Well, I guess it was because I did just go to sleep. About 30 mins prior!! Haha!

Haha, oh my!!! Sounds like pregnancy brain for sure. I've been suffering from the same ailment, but not to this degree! This is too funny



AnakeRose said:


> Thought I'd post this before I forget :happydance:
> It's not a great shot, used my camera phone to take a photo of a shiny laser print of the sonogram.
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/Sonogram1_zps76e1f870.jpg

Lovely baby! I love the scan photos :)


----------



## Phantom710

WantaBelly said:


> Can you please take me off the list. I am going in for a D & C tomorrow at noon. You are all in my prayers. Have a Healthy pregnancy :hugs:

:cry: :cry: So sorry Wanta



AnakeRose said:


> Thought I'd post this before I forget :happydance:
> It's not a great shot, used my camera phone to take a photo of a shiny laser print of the sonogram.
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/Sonogram1_zps76e1f870.jpg

Great pics!


----------



## kaili

Is hummus on the safe food list?


----------



## Gwenylovey

kaili said:


> Is hummus on the safe food list?

I hope so, I've been eating a lot of it! I don't see why not though - it's just pureed chickpeas with maybe some spices/tahini/lemon.


----------



## Southafrica

kaili said:


> Is hummus on the safe food list?

Yep!


----------



## Gwenylovey

By the way, yesterday and today I have been absolutely exhausted! I don't get it - aren't things supposed to be easing up as you head towards 12 weeks? My nausea is a little better but exhaustion is out of control!


----------



## Kiss08

AnakeRose said:


> Ugh, went to bed last night at 9pm because I couldn't keep my eyes open and then I laid there for 2 hours trying to fall asleep...so annoying!

Yep. I did the exact same thing. And then was up and down all night. NOT helping with my fatigue!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Gwenylovey said:


> By the way, yesterday and today I have been absolutely exhausted! I don't get it - aren't things supposed to be easing up as you head towards 12 weeks? My nausea is a little better but exhaustion is out of control!

Me too. I didn't show up to clinic to recruit for my dissertation. I'm barely dragging in to to work and I'm about to ask to work from home so I can rest about every 30 minutes. I am so sleepy!!

I have a question for the pregnancy experienced. Veggies suddenly taste awful to me. It's actually been going on about 2.5 weeks. I have been scarfing fruit like there is no tomorrow in an effort to make up for it but I cannot bring myself to swallow a vegetable. HELP! I made some butternut squash and did a light dusting of brown sugar and got those down. But my previous favorites (bell pepper) I can't even chew it without gagging! I have some asparagus I will try to make tonight. I may try mixing the butternut squash with pasteurized goat cheese and paste tonight too. I have some sweet potatoes I can roast. I just don't know what to do.

I had gained 7 pounds by 9 weeks and this worries me. Granted I was underweight before this began (BMI 17.1) My BMI is now 18.3. I am supposed to gain 28 to 40 pounds according to all the books. I know even with a 7 lb gain in the first tri I am still on target for 40. My whole life I have struggled to gain any weight. I've been the same since I was 15. I am so shocked to finally be able to keep on some weight. I do suspect much of it it water weight since I increased actual water intake by three times the amount I used to drink on a daily basis (I now have three 32oz glasses a day)

I eliminated all fizzy beverages, the limited fast food I ate (like once every three months) I got rid of. I snack on yogurt or fruit or berries.I do drink apple juice to help with going to the bathroom but I cut it in half with water to cut down on sugar. I eat grapefruit like it's going out of style. I still have pizza once a week but I only order the veggie pizza with broccoli. 

I want to cry because I don't know what to do. :cry:


But in other fun pregnancy news I contacted a birthing center!! I never ever thought I would want to deliver at a birthing center and go all natural but every time I read about my options I start bawling when I read about hospitals. I think it's a sign. I wanted a home birth but we are relocating to another state 5 weeks before I am due and we are building a house and my husband said it was too much this time and maybe next time.


----------



## Kiss08

OperationBbyO said:


> I wanted a home birth but we are relocating to another state 5 weeks before I am due and we are building a house and my husband said it was too much this time and maybe next time.

I'm relocating 5 weeks before I'm due, too!! How far away are you moving? For me it's Utah to Ohio. I have NO CLUE how I'm going to pull this off...


----------



## OperationBbyO

Kiss08 said:


> OperationBbyO said:
> 
> 
> I wanted a home birth but we are relocating to another state 5 weeks before I am due and we are building a house and my husband said it was too much this time and maybe next time.
> 
> I'm relocating 5 weeks before I'm due, too!! How far away are you moving? For me it's Utah to Ohio. I have NO CLUE how I'm going to pull this off...Click to expand...

We are only moving 6 hours away and the good thing is we are moving closer to family! Yay! For me I am currently under MW (CNM) care. The state we are moving to is very unfriendly to MWs. They aren't allowed to deliver! Even CNMs. This was very upsetting to me because I did not want any interventions and I do not want an IV!! I couldn't find a hospital that would let me deliver without starting an IV. :wacko: This birthing center is opening in the next few weeks and is run by a CNM so I couldn't be happier. Plus no hospital in the area would let me get in water for part of the labor (seriously) and they also told me "No" when I asked about delivering in any position but on my back. No thanks! 

I suggest you start calling potential providers early. They may not be so keen on taking you so late in the pregnancy. That's what I found anyway. I really had to talk to this new MW a lot before she felt comfortable accepting me so late in the game.


----------



## Kiss08

OperationBbyO said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OperationBbyO said:
> 
> 
> I wanted a home birth but we are relocating to another state 5 weeks before I am due and we are building a house and my husband said it was too much this time and maybe next time.
> 
> I'm relocating 5 weeks before I'm due, too!! How far away are you moving? For me it's Utah to Ohio. I have NO CLUE how I'm going to pull this off...Click to expand...
> 
> We are only moving 6 hours away and the good thing is we are moving closer to family! Yay! For me I am currently under MW (CNM) care. The state we are moving to is very unfriendly to MWs. They aren't allowed to deliver! Even CNMs. This was very upsetting to me because I did not want any interventions and I do not want an IV!! I couldn't find a hospital that would let me deliver without starting an IV. :wacko: This birthing center is opening in the next few weeks and is run by a CNM so I couldn't be happier. Plus no hospital in the area would let me get in water for part of the labor (seriously) and they also told me "No" when I asked about delivering in any position but on my back. No thanks!
> 
> I suggest you start calling potential providers early. They may not be so keen on taking you so late in the pregnancy. That's what I found anyway. I really had to talk to this new MW a lot before she felt comfortable accepting me so late in the game.Click to expand...

We're moving closer (a LOT closer) to family, too! I won't know exactly where in Ohio I'm moving to until I get a job (I'm phone interviewing at a couple places this week and next week). If we move back to the city we lived prior to here, I already have an OB/hospital. If we move somewhere else though I'll be starting from scratch. Hopefully I'll be finding out sooner rather than later... Glad you're moving to a place that makes your birthing experience and employment opportunities better!


----------



## nico82

Havent been on here in a couple of weeks. Having such a bad time with medical professionals, makes me just want to sit and :cry:

- Still no midwife been trying for about a month now, they never get back to me and majority of them are now booked out!
- Had terrible nausea and my GP prescribed Odansetrone (sp) wafers and I read the packet and says not to take in the first trimester :wacko: so now im just puking in the garden, in carparks and everywhere and feeling terrible all the time.
- Because I have no midwife went back to my GP who neither gave me request for blood tests (as im approaching 13 weeks) and I had to argue for a 13 week scan which I thought was necessary for a few important tests! :cry:

I practically had to demand one and give her a reason why I should have one.

And even worse still because of where I live if I get a midwife she wont be attending the birth so will have random hospital one who wont know me, or my babies development. Heaven forbid I even get one!

This rate going to have to deliver my own first baby.


----------



## AnakeRose

Gwenylovey said:


> By the way, yesterday and today I have been absolutely exhausted! I don't get it - aren't things supposed to be easing up as you head towards 12 weeks? My nausea is a little better but exhaustion is out of control!

Agreed!! I'm 11+2 and I feel totally wiped out.


----------



## AnakeRose

nico82 said:


> Havent been on here in a couple of weeks. Having such a bad time with medical professionals, makes me just want to sit and :cry:
> 
> - Still no midwife been trying for about a month now, they never get back to me and majority of them are now booked out!
> - Had terrible nausea and my GP prescribed Odansetrone (sp) wafers and I read the packet and says not to take in the first trimester :wacko: so now im just puking in the garden, in carparks and everywhere and feeling terrible all the time.
> - Because I have no midwife went back to my GP who neither gave me request for blood tests (as im approaching 13 weeks) and I had to argue for a 13 week scan which I thought was necessary for a few important tests! :cry:
> 
> I practically had to demand one and give her a reason why I should have one.
> 
> And even worse still because of where I live if I get a midwife she wont be attending the birth so will have random hospital one who wont know me, or my babies development. Heaven forbid I even get one!
> 
> This rate going to have to deliver my own first baby.

OMG girl I'm so sorry you're going thru this!! 

Ask your GP if they can prescribe Diclectin. I'm on it and it's wonderful stuff!! 

Does NZ only have midwives? I chose a OB for my doctor. My GP doesn't have her OB or hospital license, just a family doctor.


----------



## Kiss08

I'm so tired, I could cry (okay, I am crying -- shocking..). My DH planned a trip to Las Vegas this weekend and I just don't know how I'm going to make it through. It should be a fun thing to get away for the weekend but I am now wishing I could just lay in bed instead.


----------



## Pink Petals

Gwenylovey said:


> By the way, yesterday and today I have been absolutely exhausted! I don't get it - aren't things supposed to be easing up as you head towards 12 weeks? My nausea is a little better but exhaustion is out of control!

Sounds exactly like me! BBs are also getting larger and more itchy.


----------



## Kiss08

My sister's doppler came in the mail today. I got it out and found the baby's heartbeat right away!! :happydance:


----------



## kaili

Pink Petals said:


> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> By the way, yesterday and today I have been absolutely exhausted! I don't get it - aren't things supposed to be easing up as you head towards 12 weeks? My nausea is a little better but exhaustion is out of control!
> 
> Sounds exactly like me! BBs are also getting larger and more itchy.Click to expand...

mine are starting to itch too, no soreness, but they feel fuller when i squeeze them (yes, i did the squeeze test)


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> My sister's doppler came in the mail today. I got it out and found the baby's heartbeat right away!! :happydance:

did you find babys abdominally or did you stick it in a bit?


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> My sister's doppler came in the mail today. I got it out and found the baby's heartbeat right away!! :happydance:
> 
> did you find babys abdominally or did you stick it in a bit?Click to expand...

Abdominally. I found it within a minute, lost it, and then it took me a bit to re-find it. Mine sits on the right side of my uterus. I counted the beats and it was high 160s! So fun!!


----------



## nico82

AnakeRose said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> Havent been on here in a couple of weeks. Having such a bad time with medical professionals, makes me just want to sit and :cry:
> 
> - Still no midwife been trying for about a month now, they never get back to me and majority of them are now booked out!
> - Had terrible nausea and my GP prescribed Odansetrone (sp) wafers and I read the packet and says not to take in the first trimester :wacko: so now im just puking in the garden, in carparks and everywhere and feeling terrible all the time.
> - Because I have no midwife went back to my GP who neither gave me request for blood tests (as im approaching 13 weeks) and I had to argue for a 13 week scan which I thought was necessary for a few important tests! :cry:
> 
> I practically had to demand one and give her a reason why I should have one.
> 
> And even worse still because of where I live if I get a midwife she wont be attending the birth so will have random hospital one who wont know me, or my babies development. Heaven forbid I even get one!
> 
> This rate going to have to deliver my own first baby.
> 
> OMG girl I'm so sorry you're going thru this!!
> 
> Ask your GP if they can prescribe Diclectin. I'm on it and it's wonderful stuff!!
> 
> Does NZ only have midwives? I chose a OB for my doctor. My GP doesn't have her OB or hospital license, just a family doctor.Click to expand...

Midwives are free in NZ but if you want an OB you have to be willing to pay $3000 if not more for that care as its considered "going private" :cry:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Anyone else have good days and bad days? Some days I swear the Nausea is on it's way out then the next I'm knocked off my feet sick. So annoying! Just ready to feel better ugh!


----------



## AnakeRose

nico82 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> Havent been on here in a couple of weeks. Having such a bad time with medical professionals, makes me just want to sit and :cry:
> 
> - Still no midwife been trying for about a month now, they never get back to me and majority of them are now booked out!
> - Had terrible nausea and my GP prescribed Odansetrone (sp) wafers and I read the packet and says not to take in the first trimester :wacko: so now im just puking in the garden, in carparks and everywhere and feeling terrible all the time.
> - Because I have no midwife went back to my GP who neither gave me request for blood tests (as im approaching 13 weeks) and I had to argue for a 13 week scan which I thought was necessary for a few important tests! :cry:
> 
> I practically had to demand one and give her a reason why I should have one.
> 
> And even worse still because of where I live if I get a midwife she wont be attending the birth so will have random hospital one who wont know me, or my babies development. Heaven forbid I even get one!
> 
> This rate going to have to deliver my own first baby.
> 
> OMG girl I'm so sorry you're going thru this!!
> 
> Ask your GP if they can prescribe Diclectin. I'm on it and it's wonderful stuff!!
> 
> Does NZ only have midwives? I chose a OB for my doctor. My GP doesn't have her OB or hospital license, just a family doctor.Click to expand...
> 
> Midwives are free in NZ but if you want an OB you have to be willing to pay $3000 if not more for that care as its considered "going private" :cry:Click to expand...

Wow! I guess our provincial medical plans cover an OB.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Kylarsmom said:


> Anyone else have good days and bad days? Some days I swear the Nausea is on it's way out then the next I'm knocked off my feet sick. So annoying! Just ready to feel better ugh!

Yep. Felt good for two days. Have felt close to death for the last 3. :thumbup:


----------



## AnakeRose

OperationBbyO said:


> Kylarsmom said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else have good days and bad days? Some days I swear the Nausea is on it's way out then the next I'm knocked off my feet sick. So annoying! Just ready to feel better ugh!
> 
> Yep. Felt good for two days. Have felt close to death for the last 3. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Nausea for me is a non-issue most of the time because I'm taking Diclectin, but I feel totally wiped out most days. I'm falling asleep on the couch and then I try to go to bed and I'm wide awake. I'd sleep on the couch, but it's really not all that comfortable. I didn't sleep today which is a plus because I have to train my body to stay awake so I can function when I find a job. Going to wait another 10 days (length of my refill) and then try to ween myself off the diclectin. Hopefully I won't need it much longer, it's starting to get expensive. $25.20 every 10 days! (3 pills a day) and that's 50% covered on my medical plan.


----------



## nik25

Man I wish I had a different job:(. We found out today that because I'm self employeed my healthcare will not cover anything. We will be out around $2000 for just our Dr. And between $12,000 to $15,000 for the hospital bill. :( but we were already saving thank God. On a happier note though baby looks great and was jumping around like crazy! Feeling so very blessed! How are you ladies?


----------



## cammy

Hello all :D

I am due September 13th, with my second child. My DS is 20.5 months old.

This pregnancy so far is very different to my first. I have been completely knocked out from all day morning sickness and fatigue since day 1. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## maybebaby3

nik25 said:


> Man I wish I had a different job:(. We found out today that because I'm self employeed my healthcare will not cover anything. We will be out around $2000 for just our Dr. And between $12,000 to $15,000 for the hospital bill. :( but we were already saving thank God. On a happier note though baby looks great and was jumping around like crazy! Feeling so very blessed! How are you ladies?

OMG! How expensive! We are lucky that we get all mw care and ob/gyn if needed free plus 2 scabs and delivery. Wow! I'm shocked!


----------



## agreeksmom

i feel crappy all the time i cant stand the smell of red meat


----------



## Loukachu

Feeling really dizzy and exhausted today


----------



## JLMC

Hi ladies sorry not been on here in a while been very busy hope you're all okay? I still can't fine baby's heartbeat on my
Doppler :( it makes me so sad. I've got my 12 wk scan on Monday so please all keep your fingers crossed for me!! I will be 12 weeks exactly so they should be able to see everything, right? Argh I'm just sick with worry that something is wrong because I've not put any weight on, no morning sickness and then can't find HB. Also are we allowed deep fried brie?! I've read we can so I had some but now MW said no!! Oops!! Xx


----------



## kassiaethne

JLMC said:


> Hi ladies sorry not been on here in a while been very busy hope you're all okay? I still can't fine baby's heartbeat on my
> Doppler :( it makes me so sad. I've got my 12 wk scan on Monday so please all keep your fingers crossed for me!! I will be 12 weeks exactly so they should be able to see everything, right? Argh I'm just sick with worry that something is wrong because I've not put any weight on, no morning sickness and then can't find HB. Also are we allowed deep fried brie?! I've read we can so I had some but now MW said no!! Oops!! Xx

awe I got my fingers crossed for you...and on a other side of the coin I hate you for saying deep fried brie cuz that sounds delicious and it hadn't even been on my radar....


----------



## Kiss08

My doc said as long as the soft cheese we can't have (Brie, goat, ect) is cooked then it is fine!


----------



## nik25

JLMC said:


> Hi ladies sorry not been on here in a while been very busy hope you're all okay? I still can't fine baby's heartbeat on my
> Doppler :( it makes me so sad. I've got my 12 wk scan on Monday so please all keep your fingers crossed for me!! I will be 12 weeks exactly so they should be able to see everything, right? Argh I'm just sick with worry that something is wrong because I've not put any weight on, no morning sickness and then can't find HB. Also are we allowed deep fried brie?! I've read we can so I had some but now MW said no!! Oops!! Xx

I wouldn't worry too much, my nurse brought the office Doppler home and couldn't find our heartbeat. I'm 10 weeks. She said its hard to find until about 14 weeks. I went in for u/s and there it was beating strong at 162. I've actually lost 5 lbs but my dr. Said that can be very normal. Good luck:)


----------



## maybebaby3

It's very difficult to find HB early on. Don't assume there's something wrong


----------



## OperationBbyO

aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh

More "spotting" this morning. It's actually more than a little spotting and it's enough that I am freaked out. Waiting for the MW to call me back. No cramping or pain so I don't want to go to the ER where nasty germs live. 

Still waiting for the call back.


----------



## plutosblue

Hiya ladies!! 

Just to let you know we had our scan the other day and all went well :thumbup:

We have been bumped ahead though and my EDD is now the 30th August so looks like I will need to switch groups! :haha: (You might want to remove me from the list!)

H&H pregnancies to all!
 



Attached Files:







baby2 11+4.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## maybebaby3

plutosblue said:


> Hiya ladies!!
> 
> Just to let you know we had our scan the other day and all went well :thumbup:
> 
> We have been bumped ahead though and my EDD is now the 30th August so looks like I will need to switch groups! :haha: (You might want to remove me from the list!)
> 
> H&H pregnancies to all!

I think you should stay here!


----------



## maybebaby3

OperationBbyO said:


> aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> More "spotting" this morning. It's actually more than a little spotting and it's enough that I am freaked out. Waiting for the MW to call me back. No cramping or pain so I don't want to go to the ER where nasty germs live.
> 
> Still waiting for the call back.

Hope all is ok xx


----------



## Gwenylovey

JLMC said:


> Hi ladies sorry not been on here in a while been very busy hope you're all okay? I still can't fine baby's heartbeat on my
> Doppler :( it makes me so sad. I've got my 12 wk scan on Monday so please all keep your fingers crossed for me!! I will be 12 weeks exactly so they should be able to see everything, right? Argh I'm just sick with worry that something is wrong because I've not put any weight on, no morning sickness and then can't find HB. Also are we allowed deep fried brie?! I've read we can so I had some but now MW said no!! Oops!! Xx

Good luck! And remember finding the heartbeat at this point is really hit or miss, so not finding it is nothing to worry about! As for the brie, I think it's fine if it's cooked, and my OB said I could eat any cheese that's pasturized.



OperationBbyO said:


> aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> More "spotting" this morning. It's actually more than a little spotting and it's enough that I am freaked out. Waiting for the MW to call me back. No cramping or pain so I don't want to go to the ER where nasty germs live.
> 
> Still waiting for the call back.

Hope all good, keep us posted!



plutosblue said:


> Hiya ladies!!
> 
> Just to let you know we had our scan the other day and all went well :thumbup:
> 
> We have been bumped ahead though and my EDD is now the 30th August so looks like I will need to switch groups! :haha: (You might want to remove me from the list!)
> 
> H&H pregnancies to all!

I don't think you should leave! I'm due September 1st, and my OB said that my due date was either August 31st or the 1st. I wouldn't leave this group if I had been bumped back one day. I think you should stick around :)


----------



## cammy

agreeksmom said:


> i feel crappy all the time i cant stand the smell of red meat

urgh me either. OH has a really horrid habit at the moment of leaving red meat in the sink to defrost and because our whole downstairs is open living, the smell is everywhere and I can not stand it. I can't stand the smell of it raw, cooking or cooked.


----------



## AnakeRose

JLMC said:


> Hi ladies sorry not been on here in a while been very busy hope you're all okay? I still can't fine baby's heartbeat on my
> Doppler :( it makes me so sad. I've got my 12 wk scan on Monday so please all keep your fingers crossed for me!! I will be 12 weeks exactly so they should be able to see everything, right? Argh I'm just sick with worry that something is wrong because I've not put any weight on, no morning sickness and then can't find HB. Also are we allowed deep fried brie?! I've read we can so I had some but now MW said no!! Oops!! Xx

If the brie is made out of pasteurized milk it's totally fine! If it's the type you buy from the deli section and it's wrapped in saran wrap then it's probably not (most of those don't have an ingredient list). The boxed ones are fine! If you're making it at home check the ingredient list and you can always ask if you're at a restaurant. I asked about caesar dressing at the last restaurant we went to if they used raw egg in their dressing and they did so I had something else.

--------------------

I'm having a huge craving for Edamame today! Having a big bowl of it right now in the shells :)


----------



## Atlmommy37

So, I had my scan today. It put me further at 11.4 but we are sticking with my due date. 

Question...have any of y'all heard of the nub theory? If so what do y'all think about my little ones nub?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OperationBbyO

Arg. My MW office _still_ hasn't called me back. I called at 8:30 this morning and again at 1:00. I left a message both times. 

I KNOW I need to be seen. Even if this is just one nasty yeast infection gone wrong if my vagina is so completely raw that it's bleeding all day IT NEEDS TO BE EXAMINED.

I asked repeatedly to be seen in clinic today to avoid a costly visit to the ER over what was likely a yeast infection. They will get one super nasty email from me if they close and have not worked me in. I know they have appointments open. I work for the same medical system. I can freaking SEE their schedule.


----------



## AnakeRose

cammy said:


> agreeksmom said:
> 
> 
> i feel crappy all the time i cant stand the smell of red meat
> 
> urgh me either. OH has a really horrid habit at the moment of leaving red meat in the sink to defrost and because our whole downstairs is open living, the smell is everywhere and I can not stand it. I can't stand the smell of it raw, cooking or cooked.Click to expand...

And I'm totally the opposite. I want beef like every day. If our BBQ wasn't out of propane and the fitting frozen to the tank, I'd have steak every single day!


----------



## bekkie

Atlmommy37 said:


> So, I had my scan today. It put me further at 11.4 but we are sticking with my due date.
> 
> Question...have any of y'all heard of the nub theory? If so what do y'all think about my little ones nub?

I don't understand the nub theory :shrug: I've read about it... but I don't exactly know what nub I'm supposed to be looking at? hah. Cute pic though :D


----------



## kaili

nik25 said:


> Man I wish I had a different job:(. We found out today that because I'm self employeed my healthcare will not cover anything. We will be out around $2000 for just our Dr. And between $12,000 to $15,000 for the hospital bill. :( but we were already saving thank God. On a happier note though baby looks great and was jumping around like crazy! Feeling so very blessed! How are you ladies?

nik, i know exactly what you mean. fortunately for me my insurance covers 80% of ALL of my fees, and the maximum i can pay for the hospital bill is 3,200, but i learned a lot from a call to my insurance company and the hospital last week.

the anesthesia (epidural) encompasses like 5,000 dollars worth of fees, so even though it may suck, you can save yourself a LOT LOT LOT of money by doing it the painful natural way (thats what we are doing) if you're not breach and can do it vaginally. my stepmother went natural and she said it was the worst pain she'd ever experienced, but that it was over after an hour and a half and was totally worth it.

also, some (most probably) hospitals charge you like 20-30 bucks for over the counter painkillers like tylenol to help with the pain after you give birth... thats per dose, so make sure you pack with you in your birth bag all sorts of over the counter pills so they can't stab you with those extra unnecessary charges.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Ugh. Have to go in for another US in the morning and then be a work in in the clinic for a full bleeding work up. Gee how awesome. Not.


----------



## Atlmommy37

OperationBbyO said:


> Ugh. Have to go in for another US in the morning and then be a work in in the clinic for a full bleeding work up. Gee how awesome. Not.

I'm so sorry...that sucks bad. Wishing you the very best with your scan!


----------



## AnakeRose

kaili said:


> nik25 said:
> 
> 
> Man I wish I had a different job:(. We found out today that because I'm self employeed my healthcare will not cover anything. We will be out around $2000 for just our Dr. And between $12,000 to $15,000 for the hospital bill. :( but we were already saving thank God. On a happier note though baby looks great and was jumping around like crazy! Feeling so very blessed! How are you ladies?
> 
> nik, i know exactly what you mean. fortunately for me my insurance covers 80% of ALL of my fees, and the maximum i can pay for the hospital bill is 3,200, but i learned a lot from a call to my insurance company and the hospital last week.
> 
> the anesthesia (epidural) encompasses like 5,000 dollars worth of fees, so even though it may suck, you can save yourself a LOT LOT LOT of money by doing it the painful natural way (thats what we are doing) if you're not breach and can do it vaginally. my stepmother went natural and she said it was the worst pain she'd ever experienced, but that it was over after an hour and a half and was totally worth it.
> 
> also, some (most probably) hospitals charge you like 20-30 bucks for over the counter painkillers like tylenol to help with the pain after you give birth... thats per dose, so make sure you pack with you in your birth bag all sorts of over the counter pills so they can't stab you with those extra unnecessary charges.Click to expand...

I can't imagine not having medical. Our provincial medical plan covers pretty well everything except paramedical stuff (IE: Physio, massage, acupuncture, chiro, prescriptions, private CT and MRI scans). Hospital stays are totally covered. Granted you might have to wait awhile for certain exams and tests, but they're covered. It's not perfect, but you won't go bankrupt in the process.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Atlmommy37 said:


> OperationBbyO said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. Have to go in for another US in the morning and then be a work in in the clinic for a full bleeding work up. Gee how awesome. Not.
> 
> I'm so sorry...that sucks bad. Wishing you the very best with your scan!Click to expand...

It's like I can't go a week without bleeding and a scan. :wacko::wacko:

I just want a normal pregnancy!


----------



## Zebra2023

JLMC said:


> Hi ladies sorry not been on here in a while been very busy hope you're all okay? I still can't fine baby's heartbeat on my
> Doppler :( it makes me so sad. I've got my 12 wk scan on Monday so please all keep your fingers crossed for me!! I will be 12 weeks exactly so they should be able to see everything, right? Argh I'm just sick with worry that something is wrong because I've not put any weight on, no morning sickness and then can't find HB. Also are we allowed deep fried brie?! I've read we can so I had some but now MW said no!! Oops!! Xx

Please don't worry as I couldn't find the HB, I struggled, it doesn't mean something is wrong :thumbup: Good luck with your scan, hope everything goes well.



OperationBbyO said:


> aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> More "spotting" this morning. It's actually more than a little spotting and it's enough that I am freaked out. Waiting for the MW to call me back. No cramping or pain so I don't want to go to the ER where nasty germs live.
> 
> Still waiting for the call back.

Hope everything is ok :flower:



plutosblue said:


> Hiya ladies!!
> 
> Just to let you know we had our scan the other day and all went well :thumbup:
> 
> We have been bumped ahead though and my EDD is now the 30th August so looks like I will need to switch groups! :haha: (You might want to remove me from the list!)
> 
> H&H pregnancies to all!

Lovely scan :flower:

I had another scan today too :thumbup: I am now 10 weeks 4 days so have been pushed back by two days :haha: I had a lovely trainee sonographer today, he was great. We got lots of time looking at our baby, it kept wriggling so he couldn't measure it. He finally managed :haha: it gave us a good laugh. It gave us another a little wave which we caught on the scan photo, amazing!! I am back at the EPU for the last time on the 28th Feb, dating scan on wednesday :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Moo bean.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AnakeRose

I am such a Gleek!!


----------



## Melissa_M

Perfect Valentine's day present from my little love bug:
Found the heart beat for the first time today :cloud9: 135bpm...So happy to know there's a baby in there! :)


----------



## Kiss08

Why does every part of my body except for my brain??? Seriously though, anyone know why my limbs are so prone to falling asleep? I wake up several times a night now and many times an arm/leg/finger/foot is asleep so I have to change positions. Maybe it's related to that increased blood volume? Anyone else having this??


----------



## EstelSeren

Well, I've had a pretty hectic couple of days! Had to go to A&E by ambulance with my daughter in the early hours of Wednesday morning as the complications of croup meant that she could breathe! Scariest thing that has ever happened to me and I don't want to see an A&E resus ever again! Luckily she's fine now but Wednesday was spent completely exhausted on the children's ward of our local hospital after trying to get a few hours sleep on a recliner chair with an ill baby in my arms as she wouldn't sleep in the hospital cot! Spent most of yesterday catching up on sleep and coming down from all the worry and panic!

Really frustrated too as my booking appointment and scan appointment letter hasn't turned up yet! I wouldn't mind too much but I've been waiting almost 3 weeks and I turn 11 weeks on Wednesday so time's running out! I also don't want something ridiculous to happen like I end up missing my appointments because the letter telling me when to go went awol in the post! If I haven't got it before I go out shopping today I'm going to pop into the doctors and double check that the referral got sent off properly and if so hopefully get a number to call! I swear it only took a fortnight to come last time! :growlmad:

Beca :wave:


----------



## JLMC

Thanks for all the support ladies it's much needed when you're feeling low! OpperationBabyO I hope everything is okay with yourself keep us updated hun!! I've ordered a new Doppler with a screen now as mine didn't have one so FX I'll be able to hear (& see) it!! Xx


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> Why does every part of my body except for my brain??? Seriously though, anyone know why my limbs are so prone to falling asleep? I wake up several times a night now and many times an arm/leg/finger/foot is asleep so I have to change positions. Maybe it's related to that increased blood volume? Anyone else having this??

I have this same issue. My left shoulder and my left leg are either asleep or hurting all night long, in no matter what position I choose to lay. The leg is definitely sciatica related because when I locate and press on the nerve my whole leg and foot feel better. The arm only hurts when I lay on it but its still really annoying. I know how you feel. Havent had a good nights or even a good nap worth of sleep in over 2 weeks thanks to this!


----------



## Gwenylovey

EstelSeren said:


> Well, I've had a pretty hectic couple of days! Had to go to A&E by ambulance with my daughter in the early hours of Wednesday morning as the complications of croup meant that she could breathe! Scariest thing that has ever happened to me and I don't want to see an A&E resus ever again! Luckily she's fine now but Wednesday was spent completely exhausted on the children's ward of our local hospital after trying to get a few hours sleep on a recliner chair with an ill baby in my arms as she wouldn't sleep in the hospital cot! Spent most of yesterday catching up on sleep and coming down from all the worry and panic!
> 
> Really frustrated too as my booking appointment and scan appointment letter hasn't turned up yet! I wouldn't mind too much but I've been waiting almost 3 weeks and I turn 11 weeks on Wednesday so time's running out! I also don't want something ridiculous to happen like I end up missing my appointments because the letter telling me when to go went awol in the post! If I haven't got it before I go out shopping today I'm going to pop into the doctors and double check that the referral got sent off properly and if so hopefully get a number to call! I swear it only took a fortnight to come last time! :growlmad:
> 
> Beca :wave:

Oh my, that's so scary about your daughter! So glad to hear that all is ok!


----------



## bekkie

AnakeRose said:


> I can't imagine not having medical. Our provincial medical plan covers pretty well everything except paramedical stuff (IE: Physio, massage, acupuncture, chiro, prescriptions, private CT and MRI scans). Hospital stays are totally covered. Granted you might have to wait awhile for certain exams and tests, but they're covered. It's not perfect, but you won't go bankrupt in the process.


Agreed - I still can't get over the fact that my first pregnancy, from start to finish... regular check-ups, hospital stay in a private room for 2 days with regular meals... being induced with an epidural cost me $20 (my benefits covered a shared room - so I paid the difference) And then a whole year off to enjoy with baby... I love being Canadian :thumbup:


----------



## kaili

bekkie said:


> Agreed - I still can't get over the fact that my first pregnancy, from start to finish... regular check-ups, hospital stay in a private room for 2 days with regular meals... being induced with an epidural cost me $20 (my benefits covered a shared room - so I paid the difference) And then a whole year off to enjoy with baby... I love being Canadian :thumbup:

*queue everyone on this entire forum hating you* LOL im kidding, but seriously you lucky canadians. Despite our liberal leader, we are trapped in hell here in america thanks to the republicans trying to take down our president, and we will likely never see glorious healthcare coverage like that.


----------



## bekkie

kaili said:


> *queue everyone on this entire forum hating you* LOL im kidding, but seriously you lucky canadians. Despite our liberal leader, we are trapped in hell here in america thanks to the republicans trying to take down our president, and we will likely never see glorious healthcare coverage like that.


Come join us!!! :flower: I tried to convince a friend of mine to move up here when she became pregnant after she told me she'd only get 6 weeks at home... I couldn't believe it! 6 weeks in after DS I wasn't even out of jammies yet. It seems so weird to be so close and yet so completely different in terms of care!


----------



## AnakeRose

kaili said:


> bekkie said:
> 
> 
> Agreed - I still can't get over the fact that my first pregnancy, from start to finish... regular check-ups, hospital stay in a private room for 2 days with regular meals... being induced with an epidural cost me $20 (my benefits covered a shared room - so I paid the difference) And then a whole year off to enjoy with baby... I love being Canadian :thumbup:
> 
> *queue everyone on this entire forum hating you* LOL im kidding, but seriously you lucky canadians. Despite our liberal leader, we are trapped in hell here in america thanks to the republicans trying to take down our president, and we will likely never see glorious healthcare coverage like that.Click to expand...

It's not a perfect system by any means. You have to wait a long time for CT's and MRI's and specialists unless you want to pay for a private clinic.


----------



## Pink Petals

AnakeRose said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bekkie said:
> 
> 
> Agreed - I still can't get over the fact that my first pregnancy, from start to finish... regular check-ups, hospital stay in a private room for 2 days with regular meals... being induced with an epidural cost me $20 (my benefits covered a shared room - so I paid the difference) And then a whole year off to enjoy with baby... I love being Canadian :thumbup:
> 
> *queue everyone on this entire forum hating you* LOL im kidding, but seriously you lucky canadians. Despite our liberal leader, we are trapped in hell here in america thanks to the republicans trying to take down our president, and we will likely never see glorious healthcare coverage like that.Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a perfect system by any means. You have to wait a long time for CT's and MRI's and specialists unless you want to pay for a private clinic.Click to expand...

When we were having fertility issues, it was going to be an 8 month wait for the specialists... Just for the initial consults... We are lucky in some ways, but definitely not a perfect system!


----------



## nik25

That's awesome about your hrealthcare! If dh wasn't a farmer, we could so move there:) I could find somewhere to cut hair! How is everyone feeling? I'm horrid;( I have bad diarrhea and now am laying in bed:( dh is taking good care of me though!


----------



## AnakeRose

LOL My husband brought this book home tonight. He's a bit of a geek and this book puts it in 'owner's manual' language. It's really funny so far!

The Baby Owner's Manual: Operating Instructions, Trouble-Shooting Tips, and Advice on First-Year Maintenance


----------



## Kiss08

Any thoughts on baked goat cheese? Like in a dip. I had it for dinner before even thinking about it.


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> Any thoughts on baked goat cheese? Like in a dip. I had it for dinner before even thinking about it.

You're probably fine since it was heated. Only things I'm staying away from are raw eggs (well mostly, you can't resist the beaters when you make cookie dough!), and unpasteurized stuff. Haven't had a real craving for lunch meat, but I've been to Subway a few times and just get them to toast my bun. Sometimes I think a lot of the food precautions are overkill. My best friend had a baby a few years ago and wasn't told anything about raw eggs or lunch meat or anything...her kid is perfectly fine.


----------



## maybebaby3

I tried to find the HB with my Doppler but failed to. I keep telling myself its early but now I'm worrying. :( everyone else seems to find it no probs :cry:


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm hopefully seeing the midwife on 25/26 feb and I have my scan on 5 march. Seems ages away!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Maybebaby I didn't find mine till a few days ago, please don't worry :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Micah

maybebaby3 said:


> I'm hopefully seeing the midwife on 25/26 feb and I have my scan on 5 march. Seems ages away!!!

I only found it recently and it took ages. I have a tilted uterus so it's harder. You might have that too.. Don't worry too much x


----------



## JLMC

maybebaby3 said:


> I tried to find the HB with my Doppler but failed to. I keep telling myself its early but now I'm worrying. :( everyone else seems to find it no probs :cry:

I only found mine yesterday hun! Took me ages too! Then kept losing it.. Baby keeps hiding! Try not to worry.. 9wks is early x


----------



## maybebaby3

I found it :happydance:


----------



## Melissa_M

Was just going to say, it took me several tries and I tried for a long time each time

Congrats on finding it!!!

I eat goats cheese all the time....the grocery store version is usually pasteurized....and most of these things are only dangerous if you get sick from them...just eating them isn't bad for the baby, it's just they carry a higher risk of contamination. So if you ate something, and then a few days later realize you're not supposed to....it doesn't matter because you survived :winkwink:


----------



## Proserpina

So, I was thinking today about being team :yellow: and buying baby stuff, and I came upon a realization: 

I'm just going to buy green, and tell people to buy green. Green onesies, green sheets and blankets for the baby's room, green travel system, blankets, etc. 

Green is predominantly regarded as a boy's color, but it will work for our girl because we're naming her Ivy. I'll just get some green hair bands and bows if it's a girl and the green will be perfect for her. 

My husband said it was "brilliant," so it must be true... :happydance: It's previously been his argument that we need to find out the baby's sex for ease of buying baby stuff, so I think I just took the wind out of those sails.


----------



## Melissa_M

I definitely do not have the patience to be team yellow!!! But that's great you have a plan :)


----------



## gatorj

Is it ever safe to color or highlight your hair during pregnancy? I just wondered. It is warming up and I would like to do some highlights, but...recognize this is probably a 'no'. Thoughts?

Looong week. I slept in and feel great. How is everyone doing? :coffee:


----------



## kassiaethne

I am....so tired.....of ms.....and exaustion....just had my cleaning woman clean the vomit from my shower....totally ready to crawl under a rock and die. She's so lovely though, told her I'd pay her extra and she said nonsense it's her job to clean everything and she's happy it means the baby is doing well. this woman is so getting a raise next month


----------



## gatorj

kassiaethne said:


> I am....so tired.....of ms.....and exaustion....just had my cleaning woman clean the vomit from my shower....totally ready to crawl under a rock and die. She's so lovely though, told her I'd pay her extra and she said nonsense it's her job to clean everything and she's happy it means the baby is doing well. this woman is so getting a raise next month

:-( So sorry. Have you spoken to your Dr? Maybe you need something prescribed? :hugs:


----------



## kassiaethne

gatorj said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> I am....so tired.....of ms.....and exaustion....just had my cleaning woman clean the vomit from my shower....totally ready to crawl under a rock and die. She's so lovely though, told her I'd pay her extra and she said nonsense it's her job to clean everything and she's happy it means the baby is doing well. this woman is so getting a raise next month
> 
> :-( So sorry. Have you spoken to your Dr? Maybe you need something prescribed? :hugs:Click to expand...

yeah I mentioned my ms to my doctor and she was so booked and rushed to get me out she was all oh its normal be grateful for it. and just rushed me out. am thinking of switching to another doctor or trying to find a midwife...so hard in mexico though


----------



## gatorj

kassiaethne-I am sorry your Dr. ran you off without hearing you out. You shouldn't have to suffer!! Pregnancy is rough, yes, but come on, it is 2013!!! Hope you can make the switch or get a response from your Dr.


----------



## kassiaethne

gatorj said:


> kassiaethne-I am sorry your Dr. ran you off without hearing you out. You shouldn't have to suffer!! Pregnancy is rough, yes, but come on, it is 2013!!! Hope you can make the switch or get a response from your Dr.

lol that is what my husband said. We know another couple who were ttc longer then us, and she ended up pregnant at the same time as me. So we are going to ask who is their doctor. This current one is suppose to be one of the best but I think she just stretches herself to thin and I take forever to get ahold of her. We don't get pregnancy covered in our insurance here so I pay 150 dollars per visit for 10 mins of "yes yes yes you are fine good good bye." very frustrating.


----------



## babydevil1989

gatorj - highlights are fine as they dont touch your scalp (which is where the worry comea from although there is no evidence) 

i hhave my 12 week scan on thurs and im absolutely terrified! i had a scan at 9 weeks and everything was fine but im still worrying!

iv been feeling much better the last few days - iv managed not to sleep in the day and iv eaten every meal so far! :)

just going to catch up on the thread x


----------



## nik25

Do you ladies have any ideas on how to stay hydrated? What's the best thing to eat? I vomit some but mostly just diarrhea sorry tmi but it's like 15-20 times a day:( I'm just so scared I'm going to get dehydrated and hurt baby. I'm drinking Gatorade and electrolytes.


----------



## maybebaby3

gatorj said:


> Is it ever safe to color or highlight your hair during pregnancy? I just wondered. It is warming up and I would like to do some highlights, but...recognize this is probably a 'no'. Thoughts?
> 
> Looong week. I slept in and feel great. How is everyone doing? :coffee:

Highlighting is fine as the colour doesn't touch your scalp with the foils!


----------



## kassiaethne

nik25 said:


> Do you ladies have any ideas on how to stay hydrated? What's the best thing to eat? I vomit some but mostly just diarrhea sorry tmi but it's like 15-20 times a day:( I'm just so scared I'm going to get dehydrated and hurt baby. I'm drinking Gatorade and electrolytes.

I like to suck on ice cubes throughout the day too, and eat frozen juice popcicles. I can't drink a ton of water at one time or I puke, but I always keep a full glass of water near me to sip and suck on frozen liquid all day to help


----------



## maybebaby3

nik25 said:


> Do you ladies have any ideas on how to stay hydrated? What's the best thing to eat? I vomit some but mostly just diarrhea sorry tmi but it's like 15-20 times a day:( I'm just so scared I'm going to get dehydrated and hurt baby. I'm drinking Gatorade and electrolytes.

Lucozade!


----------



## kaili

Mum2Micah said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm hopefully seeing the midwife on 25/26 feb and I have my scan on 5 march. Seems ages away!!!
> 
> I only found it recently and it took ages. I have a tilted uterus so it's harder. You might have that too.. Don't worry too much xClick to expand...

yep i'm tilted too, i still cannot find it abdominally, but vaginally i can find it within 5 seconds. i only have to put the tip of the doppler in (we're talking maybe half an inch, maybe less... just enough so the black tip is completely enclosed (i think it blocks out all external sounds, makes it easier?) i don't have to use the gel either... tilt it around til you find your own hb from your femoral artery and then whirl it around for a few seconds and you will prob find it.

my doc told me that since my uterus is tilted, they may have to do my 12 and 18 week scans vaginally also depending on how long it takes for it to pop out of my pelvic region


----------



## kaili

gatorj said:


> Is it ever safe to color or highlight your hair during pregnancy? I just wondered. It is warming up and I would like to do some highlights, but...recognize this is probably a 'no'. Thoughts?
> 
> Looong week. I slept in and feel great. How is everyone doing? :coffee:

my doc said while theres no evidence suggesting its bad, she wouldn't recommend it. i personally was so distracted by TTC after our wedding that i completely forgot about my hair... i have brown hair and i dyed it blonde for my wedding... that was in september, and taking the prenatal vitamins has sped up my hair growth process... you can imagine 5 months later, i'm looking like some serious white trash with 3 inches of brown roots and blonde down below, and i'm too scared to re-dye it, so i'm just going to look ridiculous until lil goober pops out and worry about it then hahaha


----------



## Southafrica

nik25 said:


> Do you ladies have any ideas on how to stay hydrated? What's the best thing to eat? I vomit some but mostly just diarrhea sorry tmi but it's like 15-20 times a day:( I'm just so scared I'm going to get dehydrated and hurt baby. I'm drinking Gatorade and electrolytes.

Best solution for dehydration is to sip on pedialight! It's high concentrated, and just take small sips, or I've frozen them in ice cube trays if you have trouble keeping stuff down :)


----------



## bubbles82

gatorj said:


> Is it ever safe to color or highlight your hair during pregnancy? I just wondered. It is warming up and I would like to do some highlights, but...recognize this is probably a 'no'. Thoughts?
> 
> Looong week. I slept in and feel great. How is everyone doing? :coffee:

I hope so as I'm booked in for mine doing next week, no way I can go 9 months without getting my roots sorted out, I already look like a tramp after 2 months since I last had them done! I heard it's fine apart from your skin can be more sensitive during pregnancy even to products you've been fine with before, but as others have said highlights don't really touch the skin so should be ok.


----------



## EstelSeren

Symptoms seem to be calming down here and I feel much more myself, which is great! Still have some annoying hip/ pelvic girdle pain that gets so much worse when I've been pushing my daughter around in her pushchair for a few hours! There's been 1 occasion where I seized up so much that I couldn't physically sit down but usually I seize a little after I've sat down comfortably for a little while and then I can't get up! I had it last time but that was from about 20 weeks when Tanwen was very active and I had a pronounced bump already! This one seems to be a little live wire too! I'm definitely feeling movement every so often most days now, which is very reassuring but makes me a little bit concerned at how exhausted I'll be when he's born and is a few months old and I have an active baby and an active toddler! :haha::dohh:

On the downside I STILL haven't received my booking appointment and scan date letter! Went into the drs yesterday and I've definitely been referred to the antenatal clinic, even though I've not heard anything back! Doctor was great though and has flagged the referral on the system for me by resending it! I wouldn't mind but I've been waiting 3 weeks now and am over 10 weeks gone so time's kind of running short! :growlmad:

Beca :wave:


----------



## gatorj

on the subject of hair/skin-anyone else have changes they have noticed? i have broken out more, but man..my face is soo dry. nothing seems to work. my curly hair isn't as curly and besides the weather being dry (which obv affects curls), nothing else has changed.?? sometimes i wonder if these changes are also hormonal.


----------



## gatorj

kaili said:


> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> Is it ever safe to color or highlight your hair during pregnancy? I just wondered. It is warming up and I would like to do some highlights, but...recognize this is probably a 'no'. Thoughts?
> 
> Looong week. I slept in and feel great. How is everyone doing? :coffee:
> 
> my doc said while theres no evidence suggesting its bad, she wouldn't recommend it. i personally was so distracted by TTC after our wedding that i completely forgot about my hair... i have brown hair and i dyed it blonde for my wedding... that was in september, and taking the prenatal vitamins has sped up my hair growth process... you can imagine 5 months later, i'm looking like some serious white trash with 3 inches of brown roots and blonde down below, and i'm too scared to re-dye it, so i'm just going to look ridiculous until lil goober pops out and worry about it then hahahaClick to expand...

I can only imagine how frustrated you are with your hair! I would go nuts!! Hats? Colorful scarfs?? Lol! I too let highlighting go in December thinking, no, I will do later..and then conceived..;-)


----------



## nik25

gatorj said:


> Is it ever safe to color or highlight your hair during pregnancy? I just wondered. It is warming up and I would like to do some highlights, but...recognize this is probably a 'no'. Thoughts?
> 
> Looong week. I slept in and feel great. How is everyone doing? :coffee:

I'm a hair stylist and it's perfectly safe to color your hair, just make sure you are in a ventilated area. If you're worried you could always go with te foil highlights or lowlights (since it doesn't touch your roots) I even asked my Dr. Since I color my own hair and she said its completely safe. Although I will tell you what I tell all of my pregnant clients, you're extra sensitive hormones can actually alter how the color turns out. Usually the blonde won't be as bright or reds won't be as rich.


----------



## maybebaby3

gatorj said:


> on the subject of hair/skin-anyone else have changes they have noticed? i have broken out more, but man..my face is soo dry. nothing seems to work. my curly hair isn't as curly and besides the weather being dry (which obv affects curls), nothing else has changed.?? sometimes i wonder if these changes are also hormonal.

OMG I am sooooo spotty!


----------



## AnakeRose

nik25 said:


> Do you ladies have any ideas on how to stay hydrated? What's the best thing to eat? I vomit some but mostly just diarrhea sorry tmi but it's like 15-20 times a day:( I'm just so scared I'm going to get dehydrated and hurt baby. I'm drinking Gatorade and electrolytes.

Oh geez girl!! Gatorade will make diarrhea worse!! Can you try to get some Pedialite from the pharmacy? Or if you can, get the G20 Gatorade and water it down a lot (like 3:1). The excess sugar is not good for you, G20 only has 20 calories too. Even flavoured water will help. I have a jug of Brita water in the fridge and I put cucumber slices, mint, lemon, and whatever else I fancy into it and let it sit overnight.


----------



## AnakeRose

kaili said:


> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> Is it ever safe to color or highlight your hair during pregnancy? I just wondered. It is warming up and I would like to do some highlights, but...recognize this is probably a 'no'. Thoughts?
> 
> Looong week. I slept in and feel great. How is everyone doing? :coffee:
> 
> my doc said while theres no evidence suggesting its bad, she wouldn't recommend it. i personally was so distracted by TTC after our wedding that i completely forgot about my hair... i have brown hair and i dyed it blonde for my wedding... that was in september, and taking the prenatal vitamins has sped up my hair growth process... you can imagine 5 months later, i'm looking like some serious white trash with 3 inches of brown roots and blonde down below, and i'm too scared to re-dye it, so i'm just going to look ridiculous until lil goober pops out and worry about it then hahahaClick to expand...

Mine said it was OK to colour hair after the first trimester as long as you don't leave it on for too long. Or, get foils done.


----------



## nik25

AnakeRose said:


> nik25 said:
> 
> 
> Do you ladies have any ideas on how to stay hydrated? What's the best thing to eat? I vomit some but mostly just diarrhea sorry tmi but it's like 15-20 times a day:( I'm just so scared I'm going to get dehydrated and hurt baby. I'm drinking Gatorade and electrolytes.
> 
> Oh geez girl!! Gatorade will make diarrhea worse!! Can you try to get some Pedialite from the pharmacy? Or if you can, get the G20 Gatorade and water it down a lot (like 3:1). The excess sugar is not good for you, G20 only has 20 calories too. Even flavoured water will help. I have a jug of Brita water in the fridge and I put cucumber slices, mint, lemon, and whatever else I fancy into it and let it sit overnight.Click to expand...

Yikes!!! I didn't know that! wonder I'm going every 30 minutes... I drank a 64 oz Gatorade today! Lol Thanks for the tip about the Brita water pitcher also! I will def give it a try. If this gets worse by tomorrow I'll go to convenient care. I don't want to get dehydrated!


----------



## Maybebub

Hi everyone, I just dicovered this thread. I am due September 23, can I join ? 
I'm 9 weeks expecting #1 and my 2nd ultrasound will be 14 of March. Can't wait!


----------



## gatorj

Maybebub said:


> Hi everyone, I just dicovered this thread. I am due September 23, can I join ?
> I'm 9 weeks expecting #1 and my 2nd ultrasound will be 14 of March. Can't wait!

Congrats and welcome!!:flower:


----------



## AnakeRose

nik25 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nik25 said:
> 
> 
> Do you ladies have any ideas on how to stay hydrated? What's the best thing to eat? I vomit some but mostly just diarrhea sorry tmi but it's like 15-20 times a day:( I'm just so scared I'm going to get dehydrated and hurt baby. I'm drinking Gatorade and electrolytes.
> 
> Oh geez girl!! Gatorade will make diarrhea worse!! Can you try to get some Pedialite from the pharmacy? Or if you can, get the G20 Gatorade and water it down a lot (like 3:1). The excess sugar is not good for you, G20 only has 20 calories too. Even flavoured water will help. I have a jug of Brita water in the fridge and I put cucumber slices, mint, lemon, and whatever else I fancy into it and let it sit overnight.Click to expand...
> 
> Yikes!!! I didn't know that! wonder I'm going every 30 minutes... I drank a 64 oz Gatorade today! Lol Thanks for the tip about the Brita water pitcher also! I will def give it a try. If this gets worse by tomorrow I'll go to convenient care. I don't want to get dehydrated!Click to expand...

No problem. I bought myself one of the Brita water bottles too. It takes a few bottles to get the charcoal taste out, but I love it. The water here has a lot of chemical in it right now due to run off. I was having a hard time drinking plain water so I started playing with flavours. The diluted G20 Gatorade helped me when I was really feeling dehydrated, but don't rely on it. The Pedialite is great. Just make sure if you're drinking a lot of water to have some salt. I made the mistake once when we were at Universal Studios of drinking WAY too much water and ended up in the infirmary on IV and a splitting headache because my electrolytes were way out of wack (nice vacation eh?). Just sip the water every few minutes instead of downing a whole lot at one time. Your body will only absorb so much at once, and it won't make your stomach hurt :)


----------



## nik25

Thanks!


----------



## AnakeRose

If anyone uses www.thebump.com tickers, the site is down for maintenance so they won't show up on your profiles tonight.


----------



## maybebaby3

Getting ready to go to the playground with my kiddies! Could really just go back to sleep tho :haha: OH was on night shift last night so if I get out the flat for a few hours at least he can sleep a bit without noisy kids running round!


----------



## nik25

Maybebub said:


> Hi everyone, I just dicovered this thread. I am due September 23, can I join ?
> I'm 9 weeks expecting #1 and my 2nd ultrasound will be 14 of March. Can't wait!

Welcome to the group! Congrats!!


----------



## shouse

My baby went to heaven on the 13th of February. &#55357;&#56877;


----------



## gatorj

shouse said:


> My baby went to heaven on the 13th of February. &#65533;&#65533;

So sorry!! :( :hugs: We are all here for you!!


----------



## maybebaby3

shouse said:


> My baby went to heaven on the 13th of February. &#65533;&#65533;

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

shouse said:


> My baby went to heaven on the 13th of February. &#65533;&#65533;

My heart goes out to you girl.


----------



## vic161209

shouse said:


> My baby went to heaven on the 13th of February. &#55357;&#56877;

so so sorry :nope::hugs:


----------



## vic161209

iv dyed my hair, didnt last time but did last mth, my skin is all spotty, face is dry n getting dandruf because of the dryness, n look bloated n fat, my confidence couldnt handle roots too! felt a lil guilty incase that was wrong but i went for a ten min low amonia no peroxide one to limit the v.low risk.

made it to 10weeks without telling any one :happydance: so excited im sure ill make it now till after the scan to announce our news, yey :happydance:


----------



## AnakeRose

vic161209 said:


> iv dyed my hair, didnt last time but did last mth, my skin is all spotty, face is dry n getting dandruf because of the dryness, n look bloated n fat, my confidence couldnt handle roots too! felt a lil guilty incase that was wrong but i went for a ten min low amonia no peroxide one to limit the v.low risk.
> 
> made it to 10weeks without telling any one :happydance: so excited im sure ill make it now till after the scan to announce our news, yey :happydance:

You're probably perfectly fine! Good on you for doing the low amonia/peroxide route. I'll have to look for those. 

I would be going mental by now if I hadn't started telling people! I think I let the cat out of the bag at 8 weeks. I'm 12 weeks tomorrow :D


----------



## nik25

So sorry for you loss:(


----------



## Guppy051708

Nuchal scan on Thursday :dance: cant wait!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Guppy051708 said:


> Nuchal scan on Thursday :dance: cant wait!!!

I have my dating scan on 5th and then nuchal on 14th! Hope all goes well at your scan! Xxx


----------



## Mum2Micah

Hi Ladies, had to catch up on the thread! 

Ended up in hospital yesterday as our family had a stomach bug and I got it. So on top of ms I had gastro. I got so dehydrated, however my body is resilient and no IV for me but monitoring and drinks. I have to say thank God for Zofran!! Wonder drug and wish I had been on it sooner. 

Good thing was they gave me an ultrasound to check on bubs and all is perfect! It was a wiggle pot and even waved at me :)

Very excited now!


----------



## kaili

11 days for me till NT scan.


----------



## kaili

Today I sneezed so hard I got a sore throat and pulled a few back muscles. I always freak out when I sneeze that hard. Feel like I'm squishing the little man (or girl lol)


----------



## AnakeRose

Holy Crap! I cannot believe how tired I am! I have literally been on the couch all day, which has probably made me even more tired. It's not helping my back at all either :( 

I have a feeling my medication is not helping as much anymore, or I'm getting the flu. Everything smelled bad today and I feel like I'm going to puke every 5 minutes. Trying to drink water and eat small things here and there, but I feel like hell. 

Anyone else feeling extremely tired? 

57 days till my gender scan!


----------



## Kiss08

Extremely tired? Yes, yes, absolutely yes!!!

As far as everything smelling bad part, I'm in Las Vegas right now and man that is a city you do NOT want a heightened sense of smell in! Yuck!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> Extremely tired? Yes, yes, absolutely yes!!!
> 
> As far as everything smelling bad part, I'm in Las Vegas right now and man that is a city you do NOT want a heightened sense of smell in! Yuck!!!

Oh I wish I could go on vacation right now! I am so freeking bored!


----------



## Kiss08

AnakeRose said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> Extremely tired? Yes, yes, absolutely yes!!!
> 
> As far as everything smelling bad part, I'm in Las Vegas right now and man that is a city you do NOT want a heightened sense of smell in! Yuck!!!
> 
> Oh I wish I could go on vacation right now! I am so freeking bored!Click to expand...

The bad part about vacation though (at least one like Vegas) is you can't sit on the couch all day! :)


----------



## Pink Petals

Anyone else watch Walking Dead? Totally thinking about leaving DH for Daryl. 
He is a softy for babies... thinking I might have a chance. :winkwink:


----------



## Pink Petals

AnakeRose said:


> Holy Crap! I cannot believe how tired I am! I have literally been on the couch all day, which has probably made me even more tired. It's not helping my back at all either :(
> 
> I have a feeling my medication is not helping as much anymore, or I'm getting the flu. Everything smelled bad today and I feel like I'm going to puke every 5 minutes. Trying to drink water and eat small things here and there, but I feel like hell.
> 
> Anyone else feeling extremely tired?
> 
> 57 days till my gender scan!

Yes, I have been dreadfully tired. Seems I have traded in the nausea for fatigue... Ever since I hit 11 weeks.
But MIL is staying with us... That could be playing a part.


----------



## Maybebub

AnakeRose said:


> Holy Crap! I cannot believe how tired I am! I have literally been on the couch all day, which has probably made me even more tired. It's not helping my back at all either :(
> 
> I have a feeling my medication is not helping as much anymore, or I'm getting the flu. Everything smelled bad today and I feel like I'm going to puke every 5 minutes. Trying to drink water and eat small things here and there, but I feel like hell.
> 
> Anyone else feeling extremely tired?
> 
> 57 days till my gender scan!

I am extremely tired! Today I work I went to the bathroom and sit on the toilet with my head on the wakl for 15 mins because I was falling asleep on my desk. I was ver upset because of a situation with my boss and ended up crying (hormones are not helping) and nobody knows I am pregnant so it was a difficult moment, and of course Let's not forget the nausea, inconditional companion since week 7. :(


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm always tired. The nausea has started to come and go as opposed to always being there. Hope it's going to go away soon!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

shouse said:


> My baby went to heaven on the 13th of February. &#65533;&#65533;

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## babydevil1989

grr i have my glucose tolerance test tomorrow! i hate the drink its so gross!

NT scan on thurs scared/nervous/excited all at the same time! keep getting butterflies thinking about it! x


----------



## kaili

Maybebub said:


> I am extremely tired! Today I work I went to the bathroom and sit on the toilet with my head on the wakl for 15 mins because I was falling asleep on my desk. I was ver upset because of a situation with my boss and ended up crying (hormones are not helping) and nobody knows I am pregnant so it was a difficult moment, and of course Let's not forget the nausea, inconditional companion since week 7. :(

i had this last week, my boss made a "comment", not even a dispute... and i cried for 30 minutes in the bathroom


----------



## Atlmommy37

Pink Petals said:


> Anyone else watch Walking Dead? Totally thinking about leaving DH for Daryl.
> He is a softy for babies... thinking I might have a chance. :winkwink:

Loved last nights show. Love me some Daryl. I can't wait for Rick to get off the crazy train...hehe


----------



## AnakeRose

12 Weeks! :happydance:


----------



## lindseypao

Had an ultrasound today 9+6 and saypw baby dancing, hiccuping, and waving!!!!!! Best feeling in the world.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MadamRose

shouse sorry for your loss 

lindseypao lovely scan.

I have be awol for so long i am not even going to try and catch up with everyone. If i have missed anyone who needs to go on front page or needs dates changing please let me know.


----------



## Phantom710

shouse-- sorry for the loss.


Next scan is on Friday-- hoping to see those heartbeats still beating away :)


----------



## MadamRose

Ok, i only just came back and i am jealous. I am 12 weeks today and still have 9 more days until my scan


----------



## nik25

Girls I'm headed to the dr. I'm still having severe diarrhea and I'm scared I'm getting dehydrated. Say a little prayer for us please. I hope they can get us feeling better ASAP!


----------



## Maybebub

nik25 said:


> Girls I'm headed to the dr. I'm still having severe diarrhea and I'm scared I'm getting dehydrated. Say a little prayer for us please. I hope they can get us feeling better ASAP!

Hope you get better very soon! Everything is going to be ok.


----------



## AnakeRose

nik25 said:


> Girls I'm headed to the dr. I'm still having severe diarrhea and I'm scared I'm getting dehydrated. Say a little prayer for us please. I hope they can get us feeling better ASAP!

FX they can help fix this! I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Had an appt today- heartbeat was 177! Hoping that means girl my boys always were 150s!


----------



## nik25

Thank you! I have the GI flu bug and a little dehydrated:( I got some Nassau meds And have to be on a liquid diet and rest for the next 48 hrs:( praying we get over this quickly!


----------



## Mum2Micah

nik25 said:


> Thank you! I have the GI flu bug and a little dehydrated:( I got some Nassau meds And have to be on a liquid diet and rest for the next 48 hrs:( praying we get over this quickly!

Hope it passes quickly! I just had that and ended up in hospital. On the mend now and no nausea, yay!

It really is the worst so rest up x


----------



## nik25

Mum2Micah said:


> nik25 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have the GI flu bug and a little dehydrated:( I got some Nassau meds And have to be on a liquid diet and rest for the next 48 hrs:( praying we get over this quickly!
> 
> Hope it passes quickly! I just had that and ended up in hospital. On the mend now and no nausea, yay!
> 
> It really is the worst so rest up xClick to expand...

Thank you! What kind of meds did you take? They gave me phenagran. Fixing to take my first pill.


----------



## Mum2Micah

nik25 said:


> Mum2Micah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nik25 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have the GI flu bug and a little dehydrated:( I got some Nassau meds And have to be on a liquid diet and rest for the next 48 hrs:( praying we get over this quickly!
> 
> Hope it passes quickly! I just had that and ended up in hospital. On the mend now and no nausea, yay!
> 
> It really is the worst so rest up xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! What kind of meds did you take? They gave me phenagran. Fixing to take my first pill.Click to expand...

I was given Zofran. I call it the magic pill!! It's pricey as its a private prescription but worth it :)


----------



## Maybebub

Someone having round ligament pain? I've been having on and off twinges and cramps in my lower abdomen, hips and legs since week 4. I already had one scan and everything was perfect and the dr told me the pain was normal, but sometimes it is difficult not to be worry, I haven't had any bleeding or spotting so everything should be ok just womdering if I am the only one.


----------



## AnakeRose

Maybebub said:


> Someone having round ligament pain? I've been having on and off twinges and cramps in my lower abdomen, hips and legs since week 4. I already had one scan and everything was perfect and the dr told me the pain was normal, but sometimes it is difficult not to be worry, I haven't had any bleeding or spotting so everything should be ok just womdering if I am the only one.

Yes I get that. I have one spot on my lower right that pulls whenever I sneeze or cough really hard.


----------



## Southafrica

AnakeRose said:


> Maybebub said:
> 
> 
> Someone having round ligament pain? I've been having on and off twinges and cramps in my lower abdomen, hips and legs since week 4. I already had one scan and everything was perfect and the dr told me the pain was normal, but sometimes it is difficult not to be worry, I haven't had any bleeding or spotting so everything should be ok just womdering if I am the only one.
> 
> Yes I get that. I have one spot on my lower right that pulls whenever I sneeze or cough really hard.Click to expand...

Ya I've had that off and on, I get the pulling more so in one spot on the left side. Just means our body is making room for baby and expanding uterus doc says :)


----------



## babydevil1989

yes iv been getting ligament pain too.

my glucose tolerance test today havnt eaten since 6 last night, im sooooo hungry and still got 3 hours before i can eat! 

2 days til my scan and im working those so should go quickly!! :)


----------



## MadamRose

nik25 hope you feel better soon 

babydevil1989 i don't know how you can go that long without eating, i get excruciating heartburn if i went that long. Hope scan goes well :D


----------



## EstelSeren

Still waiting to find out when my appointments are! Hopefully I'll find out this week that they're next week, especially as my husband has next week off! If I don't know by Friday I'll give the clinic a ring as I've recently discovered my booking appointment letter from last time that has the phone numbers on it! I wouldn't mind so much but I'm 11 weeks tomorrow!
On the plus side, nausea's gone except for exceptional circumstances (wasn't so good yesterday as dd was vomiting!) And I have more energy now too, though not back to normal yet! I'm craving salty things at the moment. Still occasionally feeling movement, which is all I have at the moment to be certain I am genuinely pregnant, and I'm pretty sure I can feel my uterus now at about 3 or 4 fingers above my pelvis so I'm certain I'll be starting to show properly soon!
Beca :wave:


----------



## babydevil1989

mummytochloei had awful heartburn this morning and couldnt have anything for it! 

sitting at home feeling sick after having to drink that bloody glucose drink bleurghhh!! 1.5 hours til my next blood test! x


----------



## MadamRose

Hope all goes well with the bloods


----------



## MadamRose

Just found out my SIL is having her c-sec next in 9 days time so excited for her.


----------



## kaili

anyone having sciatica related issues? i've self-diagnosed it, so it may not even be my nerve, but it only happens on the outer and back parts of my left leg, near hip, thigh, calf, and ankle. whole leg feels better temporarily when i rub the outside of my foot. ONLY painful when i'm laying down, and is way worse when I'm laying on that side. doc said if it is not painful in the daytime and when mobile, its not a blood clot, so i am not too worried about that (plus there is no swelling)... weird thing is i have never ever had sciatica and i thought people dont get this until 2nd or 3rd trimester when baby starts to get bigger?


----------



## maybebaby3

Kylarsmom said:


> Had an appt today- heartbeat was 177! Hoping that means girl my boys always were 150s!

Don't bet on it as my DS1 had a v high heart rate! Apparently it's in labour that girls heart rates are higher than boys. Otherwise it's an old wives tale!


----------



## AnakeRose

Last night while in bed, I was rubbing my stomach and started to prod where bubs is sitting and I felt a light little bump against my fingers! It was the strangest feeling, but I immediately broke into a smile and started laughing. I've read it is possible to feel small movements at 12 weeks, but I didn't believe it till last night.


----------



## maybebaby3

After finding the HB with my Doppler the other day I've failed to find it again :( I keep trying to tell myself it's early but I can't help worrying :nope:


----------



## Kiss08

maybebaby3 said:


> After finding the HB with my Doppler the other day I've failed to find it again :( I keep trying to tell myself it's early but I can't help worrying :nope:

I find mine some days and other days I'll look for 15 minutes and find nothing. I think my little one is just very active (much like his daddy!) and swimming around in there. It's hard to not stress but at the stage we're in, if we hear a strong heartbeat even just once, there's a really good chance everything is going to go well with the pregnancy.

I've been having less fatigue today which is fabulous! Trying to enjoy it and shut up the little voice saying "something's wrong - you're losing your symptoms." I'm 10 1/2 weeks - that placenta is supposed to be helping me out at this point so my symptoms are SUPPOSED to fade. I am happy I have my doctor's appt tomorrow though!


----------



## Kiss08

ps - a study to back up my claim:

After heartbeat is detected, risk of miscarriage is 9.4% at 6wks; 4.2% at 7wks; 1.5% at 8wks; 0.5% at 9wks

To estimate the risk of miscarriage among asymptomatic women after a prenatal visit between 6 and 11 weeks of gestation where proof of fetal viability of a singleton was obtained by office ultrasonography at the same visit. METHODS: Those recruited were 697 asymptomatic women who attended their first antenatal visit between 6 (+2 days) and 11(+6 days) weeks of gestation, where evidence of fetal cardiac activity of a singleton was obtained by office ultrasonography. RESULTS: The risk of miscarriage among the entire cohort was 11 of 696 (1.6%). The risk fell rapidly with advancing gestation; 9.4% at 6 (completed) weeks of gestation, 4.2% at 7 weeks, 1.5% at 8 weeks, 0.5% at 9 weeks and 0.7% at 10 weeks.

Source: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18310375


----------



## MadamRose

AnakeRose said:


> Last night while in bed, I was rubbing my stomach and started to prod where bubs is sitting and I felt a light little bump against my fingers! It was the strangest feeling, but I immediately broke into a smile and started laughing. I've read it is possible to feel small movements at 12 weeks, but I didn't believe it till last night.

I had what i think was movement this afternoon. I was sat at uni doing some work, and i felt what can be described a between a thump and a pop down near my pubic bone. It was gone to quick to be gas and happened 3 times within around 5 mins in the same place


----------



## AnakeRose

OMG what do you do for a splitting headache when you can't take anything for it?!


----------



## nik25

AnakeRose said:


> OMG what do you do for a splitting headache when you can't take anything for it?!

I use peppermint oil just a few dabs on my forehead. It works great!


----------



## MadamRose

AnakeRose you can take normal paracetamol


----------



## Kiss08

AnakeRose said:


> OMG what do you do for a splitting headache when you can't take anything for it?!

Cold compress helps me. If it keeps happening to you, your doctor may have some suggestions. I get migraines so she prescribed me something that is okay(ish) for pregnancy. I haven't had to resort to that but sometimes the benefits outweigh the costs. 

Cold compress, peppermint oil, dark room, and Tylenol is my go-to.


----------



## maybebaby3

Thanks kiss! Xx


----------



## bekkie

maybebaby3 said:


> After finding the HB with my Doppler the other day I've failed to find it again :( I keep trying to tell myself it's early but I can't help worrying :nope:

That's exactly why I haven't gotten one... even my OB had a hard time finding DS' heartbeat sometimes and I worry enough as it is :( :hugs:


AnakeRose: I've found that soaking my feet in as warm water as I can handle w/ peppermint oil, a cold compress on my forehead / back of neck, and a dark, quiet room will do wonders... hope it goes away for you :hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

Tried Tylenol and a cold compress, but it hasn't even touched it. :(


----------



## bekkie

drinking lots of water? have you cut down on caffeine/sugar lately? might just need to curl up in bed and try to sleep it off :( I'm lucky that headaches are one of the only symptoms I don't get - I have really bad migraines when I'm not pregnant... and then nothing when I am.


----------



## Kiss08

I had a headache all weekend before realizing I hadn't had a diet coke in days. Had one and it went away! Related to this, I think I may be addicted to diet coke...


----------



## kaili

i think my question about sciatica got skipped over... any of yall have problems with this? i cant sleep for 30 minutes without waking due to the discomfort and pain?


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> i think my question about sciatica got skipped over... any of yall have problems with this? i cant sleep for 30 minutes without waking due to the discomfort and pain?

I do but it's VERY intermittent. Like I'll go weeks without it and then have it a couple nights. I haven't had it in a while. I usually just keep changing positions until it relieves the pressure/pain enough to sleep. I have no idea what a real solution to this is other than managing it but laying a certain way. Sucks though, for sure!


----------



## Maybebub

kaili said:


> i think my question about sciatica got skipped over... any of yall have problems with this? i cant sleep for 30 minutes without waking due to the discomfort and pain?


I do, try to sleep with a pillow between your legs lying on your good side.
Have a warm shower before going to bed, and stretch once you get up.


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> i think my question about sciatica got skipped over... any of yall have problems with this? i cant sleep for 30 minutes without waking due to the discomfort and pain?

One other thing, I've learned some yoga poses that help. If you google it, you should find some youtube videos demonstrating poses for sciatica pain relief in pregnancy.


----------



## AnakeRose

It's a sinus headache unfortunately. My eyes feel like they're going to pop out of my head :(


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm a lime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:

There were some ladies who couldn't always find the HB. I wouldn't worry too much. I could find mine off and on until my provider showed me where the baby was sitting. She actually said she didn't recommend dopplers at home precisely because women freaked out. Mine has never freaked me out because I know I was trying early. I'm also about 100lbs soaking wet so I don't have anything extra between my skin and the baby and that makes it easier.


----------



## Duejan2012

can i join ladies? I am due sept 5th with my third baby. I would love a group of ladies who we can follow the whole nine months and talk about how we are all doing xx


----------



## adopim

Duejan2012 said:


> can i join ladies? I am due sept 5th with my third baby. I would love a group of ladies who we can follow the whole nine months and talk about how we are all doing xx

Hi :wave:


----------



## maybebaby3

Kiss08 said:


> I had a headache all weekend before realizing I hadn't had a diet coke in days. Had one and it went away! Related to this, I think I may be addicted to diet coke...

Pre pregnancy I was addicted to diet coke but can't stand it now! Or tea!


----------



## maybebaby3

Welcome duejan :) :wave:


----------



## maybebaby3

Kiss regarding sciatic pain I have a constant pain in my right butt cheek :blush: sot sure if its sciatic linked!


----------



## YoungNImum

hey ladies havnt posted in a while as i normally just look on my phone but never post :/ for easier to reply on the pc.

i had a doctors appointment last Thursday everything went well and doctor also agreed my my due date to be 26 sept, got my flu jab and urine sample had to be sent to the lab due to protein in my urine, my first pregnancy i suffered badly with kidney infections as iv had kidney problems from the age of 4, so they just wont to monitor that again in this pregnancy. 

Just waiting on a letter from the maternity hospital with my scan date which will be roughly when im 12weeks, then 4weeks after the scan to go back to the doctors to see the mw to do some checks, then 20wk scan 28weeks back at doctors for the whopping cough vaccine and back to the hospital for my anti-D injection.

as for me the nausea and sickness has really taken over this week, finding sucking polo mints ease it abit but dread eating incase it comes straight back up :/ finding baby girls names difficult this timer round, hope everyone els is well? im sure if loads to catch up on x


----------



## Pink Petals

Can someone who has been PG before describe what round ligament pain feels like and where you feel it? Thanks!


----------



## MadamRose

Duejan2012 I will add you once im home welcome :wave: 

So finally a week away from my scan I can't believe that so many if you due after me get your dating scans first


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies, had my NT scan this morning, and all looks great! Last pregnancy this was the first indicator that something was wrong, but the measurement was low and baby looked great measuring right on with a strong heartbeat. Couldn't be happier right now!
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kiss08

Welcome, DueJan! Amazing scan, Gweny!! Things sure seem to be looking good for this pregnancy!

AFM, I forgot to take my prenatal vitamin last night so I took it this morning.. BIG mistake. :sick:


----------



## YoungNImum

what a lovely little scan picture. looks nice and comfy in there.

i dread breakfast lunch and dinner times i dread eating in fear ill end up with my head down the toilet :/ i have to hold my breath when i open the fridge or i heave :(


----------



## Jamandspoon

Knock, knock .... Can I join please? My due date is 6th September? Xx


----------



## AnakeRose

maybebaby3 said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> I had a headache all weekend before realizing I hadn't had a diet coke in days. Had one and it went away! Related to this, I think I may be addicted to diet coke...
> 
> Pre pregnancy I was addicted to diet coke but can't stand it now! Or tea!Click to expand...

Me too. I had to go out and buy myself some diet lemonade to get that fizzy drink feeling. I was off coffee for a few weeks too, but I've started liking it again. Chocolate was another thing I hated, but thankfully I like it again! I'd addicted to sour jelly candies (like peach slices and sour keys) and chocolate covered pretzels. I'm bad I know. 

Well today I'm on a mission...find myself a job! You need at least 600 hours (in a calendar year) to qualify for maternity EI here and I'm sitting at 480ish. When I hurt my back in November it really hurt my hours. I don't even care if it's part time at a fast food place right now. I just need somewhere that I can be flexible on hours so I can go to appointments. Plus I'm going INSANE not working!! It'll be different when I have the baby because I'll be busy all the time.


----------



## bekkie

welcome Jamandspoon :D yay more september mamas!


my morning sickness came back :( not sure if I've built up a tollerance to diclectin (it's only been 2 weeks) but I threw up yesterday afternoon after lunch and then horribly this morning... my lazy placenta doesn't want to do any of the work!

good luck with your job hunt Anake!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome Duejan and Jamandspoon :wave:

Love scan photo Gweny :flower:

I had my dating scan today, I refused to have the downs syndrome test. I am so in love with little bean, each week it always makes me and my partner giggle. I think we have a cheeky bean on board :haha: it loves to give the sonographer a hard time :haha: I am measuring on target 11+3. Baby was laying in all sorts of funny positions, it looked comfy lets say that. First it was facing us on the scan, we got to see its eye sockets and other facial features (really freaky but really cute) then it moved facing downwards, then turned its back to us. Finally bean gave in and moved on to its back to the sonographer could measure it. He/she didn't want too though :haha: It gave us a few waves and kicked those huge legs right out :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Our baby moo bean 11.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 6


----------



## krockwell

Just found this group! 

I'm due Sept 28 (according to US I had last week) :) This will be my third child, and 7th pregnancy.


----------



## AnakeRose

bekkie said:


> welcome Jamandspoon :D yay more september mamas!
> 
> my morning sickness came back :( not sure if I've built up a tollerance to diclectin (it's only been 2 weeks) but I threw up yesterday afternoon after lunch and then horribly this morning... my lazy placenta doesn't want to do any of the work!
> 
> good luck with your job hunt Anake!!!

I'm on Diclectin too and I still have some really bad days. I just tell myself that baby is probably on a growth spurt (even though I'm probably wrong). I'd rather only have a few days here and there instead of sick ALL of the time.


----------



## AnakeRose

Zebra2023 said:


> Welcome Duejan and Jamandspoon :wave:
> 
> Love scan photo Gweny :flower:
> 
> I had my dating scan today, I refused to have the downs syndrome test. I am so in love with little bean, each week it always makes me and my partner giggle. I think we have a cheeky bean on board :haha: it loves to give the sonographer a hard time :haha: I am measuring on target 11+3. Baby was laying in all sorts of funny positions, it looked comfy lets say that. First it was facing us on the scan, we got to see its eye sockets and other facial features (really freaky but really cute) then it moved facing downwards, then turned its back to us. Finally bean gave in and moved on to its back to the sonographer could measure it. He/she didn't want too though :haha: It gave us a few waves and kicked those huge legs right out :cloud9:

I'm getting it done just for my own piece of mind. I'll love bubs no matter what!


----------



## Zebra2023

AnakeRose said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Duejan and Jamandspoon :wave:
> 
> Love scan photo Gweny :flower:
> 
> I had my dating scan today, I refused to have the downs syndrome test. I am so in love with little bean, each week it always makes me and my partner giggle. I think we have a cheeky bean on board :haha: it loves to give the sonographer a hard time :haha: I am measuring on target 11+3. Baby was laying in all sorts of funny positions, it looked comfy lets say that. First it was facing us on the scan, we got to see its eye sockets and other facial features (really freaky but really cute) then it moved facing downwards, then turned its back to us. Finally bean gave in and moved on to its back to the sonographer could measure it. He/she didn't want too though :haha: It gave us a few waves and kicked those huge legs right out :cloud9:
> 
> I'm getting it done just for my own piece of mind. I'll love bubs no matter what!Click to expand...

I was going to have it at first but my midwife advised me if I wasn't fussed not too. Everyone is different though and I am sure many will love their baby no matter what. When I put I am so in love with little bean, it wasn't carried on from the refusal of the down syndrome, it was from what bean was doing. No way will I offend anyone who does have it. Just thought I'd clear that up a little bit :thumbup:


----------



## AnakeRose

Zebra2023 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Duejan and Jamandspoon :wave:
> 
> Love scan photo Gweny :flower:
> 
> I had my dating scan today, I refused to have the downs syndrome test. I am so in love with little bean, each week it always makes me and my partner giggle. I think we have a cheeky bean on board :haha: it loves to give the sonographer a hard time :haha: I am measuring on target 11+3. Baby was laying in all sorts of funny positions, it looked comfy lets say that. First it was facing us on the scan, we got to see its eye sockets and other facial features (really freaky but really cute) then it moved facing downwards, then turned its back to us. Finally bean gave in and moved on to its back to the sonographer could measure it. He/she didn't want too though :haha: It gave us a few waves and kicked those huge legs right out :cloud9:
> 
> I'm getting it done just for my own piece of mind. I'll love bubs no matter what!Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to have it at first but my midwife advised me if I wasn't fussed not too. Everyone is different though and I am sure many will love their baby no matter what. When I put I am so in love with little bean, it wasn't carried on from the refusal of the down syndrome, it was from what bean was doing. No way will I offend anyone who does have it. Just thought I'd clear that up a little bit :thumbup:Click to expand...

No worries! I didn't take it that way :) Now that I read my response, it made me come off as a bit of a B****...sorry about that :)


----------



## Zebra2023

AnakeRose said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Duejan and Jamandspoon :wave:
> 
> Love scan photo Gweny :flower:
> 
> I had my dating scan today, I refused to have the downs syndrome test. I am so in love with little bean, each week it always makes me and my partner giggle. I think we have a cheeky bean on board :haha: it loves to give the sonographer a hard time :haha: I am measuring on target 11+3. Baby was laying in all sorts of funny positions, it looked comfy lets say that. First it was facing us on the scan, we got to see its eye sockets and other facial features (really freaky but really cute) then it moved facing downwards, then turned its back to us. Finally bean gave in and moved on to its back to the sonographer could measure it. He/she didn't want too though :haha: It gave us a few waves and kicked those huge legs right out :cloud9:
> 
> I'm getting it done just for my own piece of mind. I'll love bubs no matter what!Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to have it at first but my midwife advised me if I wasn't fussed not too. Everyone is different though and I am sure many will love their baby no matter what. When I put I am so in love with little bean, it wasn't carried on from the refusal of the down syndrome, it was from what bean was doing. No way will I offend anyone who does have it. Just thought I'd clear that up a little bit :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> No worries! I didn't take it that way :) Now that I read my response, it made me come off as a bit of a B****...sorry about that :)Click to expand...

Oh phew, glad you didn't. I did re-read what I put and it did sound a bit contradicting so I thought I'd explain anyway just in case. No no, don't worry. You didn't sound like a bitch at all :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

Gwenylovey Lovely scan picture :D 

Zebra2023 Lovely picture we have told them already we dont want the nt test. 

Welcome Jamandspoon and krockwell


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you MummytoChloe :flower: 

Hope your scan comes round quickly, will be stalking for an update :thumbup:


----------



## Duejan2012

thanks everyone.I am soo exited to be here

Zebra i LOVE your scan pic soo cute. So this was your dateing scan so you will stay with that due date?

We also refused to do the down syndrom test and stuff. Our risk were lo and like other have said i will love this lo no matter what.


----------



## Duejan2012

Pink Petals said:


> Can someone who has been PG before describe what round ligament pain feels like and where you feel it? Thanks!

round ligiment pain for me happens on low on the sides of your belly. Also some cramping can happen in the middle too but its small cramps but nothing to worrie about.


I have bad sciatic problems. I have since my dd was born. With my last pregnancy its seemed like my son was pressing on the right spot to take the pressure off because it wasnt there too much while pregnant but then after he was born bang it started again. I have had it bad so far this pregnancy. :nope:


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm having it done. I need peace of mind. If results are bad I will consider an amnio.


----------



## Zebra2023

Duejan2012 said:


> thanks everyone.I am soo exited to be here
> 
> Zebra i LOVE your scan pic soo cute. So this was your dateing scan so you will stay with that due date?
> 
> We also refused to do the down syndrom test and stuff. Our risk were lo and like other have said i will love this lo no matter what.

Thank you :flower: I will be staying with the 8th September now unless baby would like to make an appearance earlier or if it is too comfy (which it looks like it is) might be later :haha:



Duejan2012 said:


> Pink Petals said:
> 
> 
> Can someone who has been PG before describe what round ligament pain feels like and where you feel it? Thanks!
> 
> round ligiment pain for me happens on low on the sides of your belly. Also some cramping can happen in the middle too but its small cramps but nothing to worrie about.
> 
> 
> I have bad sciatic problems. I have since my dd was born. With my last pregnancy its seemed like my son was pressing on the right spot to take the pressure off because it wasnt there too much while pregnant but then after he was born bang it started again. I have had it bad so far this pregnancy. :nope:Click to expand...

I think I had round ligament pain last night, I was in agony for a while. Google and BnB brought up this when searching.


----------



## MadamRose

I've moved you to the 8th zebra hope that ok


----------



## taryen87

hey ladies, im back with my weekly update since i cant be on every day. I am 10 weeks 4 days pregnant going for a u/s march 5th super excited to see my little peanut. all day sickness as finally subsided. but now having issues with gas... grrr started not fitting into any of my pants lol so im excited to go shopping for maternity clothing. 

only issues so far is my dizzyness mixed with high blood pressure so doc has me coming in every 2 weeks to check my blood pressure. hoping its not too bad :(

hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Zebra2023

That is great, thank you :thumbup:


----------



## taryen87

also want to add a big welcome to the new expecting moms!


----------



## kaili

Im dyyyyyingggg to make a public pregnancy anouncement but im trying to hold out 2 more weeks!


----------



## babydevil1989

scan tomorrow......terrified!!!


----------



## bekkie

I'm hoping I hear babys heartbeat on the 5th so we can announce it - everyone at work knows for the most part anyway so it's not a big secret really...

good luck tomorrow babydevil!


----------



## Kiss08

Had my appt today. No ultrasound. :( Doppler indicated heart rate at 160 bpm. Miscarriage rate now 3% and set to drop to 2% in 9 days. We are telling DH's extended family now and holding off on others until at least 12 weeks. It's the first grandchild for DH's parents so they're a little antsy. Next appt in 4 weeks. Gender scan in 8 weeks!!


----------



## Gwenylovey

babydevil1989 said:


> scan tomorrow......terrified!!!

Good luck tomorrow!!



Kiss08 said:


> Had my appt today. No ultrasound. :( Doppler indicated heart rate at 160 bpm. Miscarriage rate now 3% and set to drop to 2% in 9 days. We are telling DH's extended family now and holding off on others until at least 12 weeks. It's the first grandchild for DH's parents so they're a little antsy. Next appt in 4 weeks. Gender scan in 8 weeks!!

Sometimes time feels like it moves so slow, but when you write that your gender scan is in ONLY 8 weeks it puts things into perspective! I can't believe that I'm finishing up my first trimester! Ladies, we're going to be having these babies before we know it :)


----------



## AnakeRose

kaili said:


> Im dyyyyyingggg to make a public pregnancy anouncement but im trying to hold out 2 more weeks!

I am too! I've told people in private, but nothing public (and of course nothing on Facebook!). I don't want to take the chance of a prospective employer checking my Facebook first!


----------



## Duejan2012

i havnt told anyone besides my parents either. My in laws dont even know yet. I guess soon we can start telling everyone. I will be soo relieved once i cant get it out i kinda just feel like screaming!!! haha


----------



## AnakeRose

Duejan2012 said:


> i havnt told anyone besides my parents either. My in laws dont even know yet. I guess soon we can start telling everyone. I will be soo relieved once i cant get it out i kinda just feel like screaming!!! haha

I managed to last till I was 8 weeks....I was bursting to tell everyone!


----------



## kassiaethne

sometimes I hate and love having such wierdo friends. I was talking to them about the little sharp pains freaking me out. and her reply was "that's because it's biting you"

Now I keep picturing a little zombie baby nomming on me from the inside out >.< how do I get rid of this mental image


----------



## AnakeRose

kassiaethne said:


> sometimes I hate and love having such wierdo friends. I was talking to them about the little sharp pains freaking me out. and her reply was "that's because it's biting you"
> 
> Now I keep picturing a little zombie baby nomming on me from the inside out >.< how do I get rid of this mental image

Could be worse...it could be a vampire :rofl: only kidding girl, I couldn't resist :)


----------



## Kiss08

Now that my 10+5 appt went well, I want to start telling people! However, a potential employer (who I interviewed with last week) is a Facebook friend and I'm worried people will say something on Facebook. I do plan on telling her but not until after I'm offered the job (should be mid-March). I already changed some privacy settings so no one can write on my wall but people can still comment on my statuses. Ahh, I just want to tell people!!


----------



## kassiaethne

AnakeRose said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> sometimes I hate and love having such wierdo friends. I was talking to them about the little sharp pains freaking me out. and her reply was "that's because it's biting you"
> 
> Now I keep picturing a little zombie baby nomming on me from the inside out >.< how do I get rid of this mental image
> 
> Could be worse...it could be a vampire :rofl: only kidding girl, I couldn't resist :)Click to expand...

lol you sure did make me feel better


----------



## AnakeRose

kassiaethne said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> sometimes I hate and love having such wierdo friends. I was talking to them about the little sharp pains freaking me out. and her reply was "that's because it's biting you"
> 
> Now I keep picturing a little zombie baby nomming on me from the inside out >.< how do I get rid of this mental image
> 
> Could be worse...it could be a vampire :rofl: only kidding girl, I couldn't resist :)Click to expand...
> 
> lol you sure did make me feel betterClick to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> Now that my 10+5 appt went well, I want to start telling people! However, a potential employer (who I interviewed with last week) is a Facebook friend and I'm worried people will say something on Facebook. I do plan on telling her but not until after I'm offered the job (should be mid-March). I already changed some privacy settings so no one can write on my wall but people can still comment on my statuses. Ahh, I just want to tell people!!

I'm in the same boat. I've told pretty well everyone, but I've asked them to keep it off Facebook. I'm looking for a job and don't want it coming out too soon.


----------



## Mum2Micah

babydevil1989 said:


> scan tomorrow......terrified!!!

I have mine tomorrow too! Not too nervous as I saw bubs on Sunday quickly :)


----------



## Duejan2012

see im worried about my job. I am a cna and work with the elderly who need 24 hour care. This requirs some pretty good lifting. I also worrie because i just got hired in june 2012 and just a little more then a year later i will go on maternity leave. I hope i still have a job when i come back ha.. 

anake: That was a funny statement i was thinking the same when i read that post haha

kassi friends can be like that. I remember when i had my first all my friends where telling me she was going to come out half human half animal that theyve seen it for themselves bla bla bla. I see you live in mexico where abouts?


----------



## AnakeRose

I'm definitely feeling something going on in my lower abdomen. It all depends on how I sit. If I'm reclined I don't notice it as much, but if I'm sitting on a chair leaning forward, I feel this strange throbbing pressure right where bubs is sitting. I think bubs is starting to poke out more. I'm not 'showing' per se because I'm overweight, but in the last 2 days my abdomen is really starting to feel different. Does anyone else understand what I mean? It's hard to explain!


----------



## Duejan2012

AnakeRose said:


> I'm definitely feeling something going on in my lower abdomen. It all depends on how I sit. If I'm reclined I don't notice it as much, but if I'm sitting on a chair leaning forward, I feel this strange throbbing pressure right where bubs is sitting. I think bubs is starting to poke out more. I'm not 'showing' per se because I'm overweight, but in the last 2 days my abdomen is really starting to feel different. Does anyone else understand what I mean? It's hard to explain!

haha completely!!! Its soo hard to explain but you did a pretty good job at it


----------



## Pink Petals

My nipples are sooooooo itchy! It is driving me insane!


----------



## Maybebub

This round ligament pain is making me worry and I hate to be stressed, sometimes I can have a very bad pinching and it goes away, other times is just constant mild cramping, I guess I have to learn to live with it.

I missed my work the last 2 days, nausea has been bad this week, and i even have some blodd pressure, today I had to tell to 2 co workers because they wanted details of what I have, ai said stomach ache but it wasn't enough haha.
I am now thinking if I should tell my boss, I don't know if I can't wait 2 more weeks. 

I am starting to feel that my belly is growing, I am 9 weeks 4 days and I have gained half a kilo so it is not bad at all. I am so excited to have a bump :)


----------



## maybebaby3

I can't shake the insane tiredness. I was shaking walking back from work yesterday as I was so tired. Then I get home to my hyper 3! Luckily my cousin came round to lend a hand. I could literally sleep for a week! I was never this tired with the other 3!


----------



## EstelSeren

Hormones are driving me crazy! Currently in floods of tears for no apparent reason listening to Disney music! :doh: 
STILL no letter from the antenatal clinic with my notes and appointments! It's really starting to make me anxious as well as just annoying me! I don't care really when my appointments are as long as I get some! It's been over 3 weeks now and I'm 12 weeks on Wednesday!
Beca :wave:


----------



## Jamandspoon

Slightly off topic question... I've had quite a few scans now, due to previous history, and at each one bubs is measuring further and further ahead of dates for example on Monday I was 10+6 and bubs is measuring 11+5, do you change your ticker based on bubs actual size? It's just I like seeing what's changing in the ticker and feels its a bit behind... Does that make sense or I am just being a little silly?:flower:


----------



## MrsCD

EstelSeren said:


> Hormones are driving me crazy! Currently in floods of tears for no apparent reason listening to Disney music! :doh:
> STILL no letter from the antenatal clinic with my notes and appointments! It's really starting to make me anxious as well as just annoying me! I don't care really when my appointments are as long as I get some! It's been over 3 weeks now and I'm 12 weeks on Wednesday!
> Beca :wave:

I had waited 3 weeks before I heard anything from hospital about scans so i called up and it turned out i wasnt even on their system! I finally got a letter last week and IV got a scan for the 28th of feb, maybe you should call up and find out what's happening?


----------



## EstelSeren

MrsCD said:


> EstelSeren said:
> 
> 
> Hormones are driving me crazy! Currently in floods of tears for no apparent reason listening to Disney music! :doh:
> STILL no letter from the antenatal clinic with my notes and appointments! It's really starting to make me anxious as well as just annoying me! I don't care really when my appointments are as long as I get some! It's been over 3 weeks now and I'm 12 weeks on Wednesday!
> Beca :wave:
> 
> I had waited 3 weeks before I heard anything from hospital about scans so i called up and it turned out i wasnt even on their system! I finally got a letter last week and IV got a scan for the 28th of feb, maybe you should call up and find out what's happening?Click to expand...

I definitely will if I don't hear from them today or tomorrow! I should definitely be on their system though- the referral's been sent 3 times by 2 different GPs as I've pressed about it at the surgery! I have found my appointment letter from last time with the phone number on it now though so it's worth a try! Just so frustrating! As if 1st tri isn't inherently stressful enough, you shouldn't have to go chasing up appointments too!

Beca :wave:


----------



## kaili

Jamandspoon said:


> Slightly off topic question... I've had quite a few scans now, due to previous history, and at each one bubs is measuring further and further ahead of dates for example on Monday I was 10+6 and bubs is measuring 11+5, do you change your ticker based on bubs actual size? It's just I like seeing what's changing in the ticker and feels its a bit behind... Does that make sense or I am just being a little silly?:flower:

Well I was measuring only 1 day ahead of what we originally thought, so I changed mine, though it wasnt as drastic as your difference.

If you havent had morning sickness and you eat well, it could just be he is growing faster than usual

Or you can do what maybebaby did and have a ticker for both dates :)


----------



## lynnikins

i got my scan date, yay its the day after MIL gets back so unless we hold off telling her till afterwards then DH wont be the first one other than me to see the scan pictures


----------



## Bumpbananas

My new due date is 6th September now puts me at 11 weeks and 6 days.


----------



## Guppy051708

Nuchal scan and bloodwork this afternoon. I hope i get a good nub shot!




Jamandspoon said:


> Slightly off topic question... I've had quite a few scans now, due to previous history, and at each one bubs is measuring further and further ahead of dates for example on Monday I was 10+6 and bubs is measuring 11+5, do you change your ticker based on bubs actual size? It's just I like seeing what's changing in the ticker and feels its a bit behind... Does that make sense or I am just being a little silly?:flower:

I would say dont change it based on that. All babys grow at different rates. Sure there is a "standard" but it could be different for your baby. If you changed the date every time a scan said differently youd probably be changing it at every scan. Especially bc some u/s machines are not as high quality as others. And even if it is a good quality (or even the same machine), a different tech, could click a mere 1cm different and totally change things, so its also up to the experience of the tech too. i would keep whatever date was originally said. If the doctor wants to change it, they will tell you. Personally, i would want to go with the date furthest out bc it buys you time to avoid induction at the end, but thats just me.


----------



## kaili

Arghhh I have been having leg pain and wanted to get a msssage, but the massage plac wobt do it for preggers without a doc note, even for just a foot masssge!!! Wtf!! My doc is so far away, it will be less stressful to just NOT get the massage than to have to spend an hour retrieving the note. Sigh


----------



## babydevil1989

so had my scan and saw my perfect little bubs :)


----------



## Gwenylovey

AnakeRose said:


> I'm definitely feeling something going on in my lower abdomen. It all depends on how I sit. If I'm reclined I don't notice it as much, but if I'm sitting on a chair leaning forward, I feel this strange throbbing pressure right where bubs is sitting. I think bubs is starting to poke out more. I'm not 'showing' per se because I'm overweight, but in the last 2 days my abdomen is really starting to feel different. Does anyone else understand what I mean? It's hard to explain!

I agree and am feeling the same thing! We are at about the same gestation so maybe it's something that starts happening around this time? I couldn't have described it any better myself.



babydevil1989 said:


> so had my scan and saw my perfect little bubs :)

:happydance:

AFM, I think I'm really starting to show! This is what I looked like in my last pregnancy at 16 weeks so it is true that you start showing more quickly if you've been pregnant before.


----------



## Kiss08

Great news on the scan, babydevil!

I am getting really frustrated with my insomnia. I wake up several times a night and just can't seem to get comfortable! How I am ever going to sleep in third tri if I can't find a comfortable position first tri?! I never had trouble sleeping prior to pregnancy so it's been a rough adjustment. Guess its another one of those things I just have to get used to... Pillow between the legs helps.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Are you ladies making a concerted effort to sleep on your left side and off your back at this point? Or is that something to alter later on in the pregnancy. I've been trying to stay on my left side because I've read it provides the most blood flow (I think???) to the baby, but after hours of that sleeping on my back/right side feels like such a luxury that I can't resist!


----------



## Pink Petals

Gwenylovey said:


> Are you ladies making a concerted effort to sleep on your left side and off your back at this point? Or is that something to alter later on in the pregnancy. I've been trying to stay on my left side because I've read it provides the most blood flow (I think???) to the baby, but after hours of that sleeping on my back/right side feels like such a luxury that I can't resist!

I have heard that around 20 weeks, we need to start doing that.

This PG has caused me so many GI issues and sleeping on my back seems to revieve some of the flatulence. :blush:


----------



## Kiss08

Gwenylovey said:


> Are you ladies making a concerted effort to sleep on your left side and off your back at this point? Or is that something to alter later on in the pregnancy. I've been trying to stay on my left side because I've read it provides the most blood flow (I think???) to the baby, but after hours of that sleeping on my back/right side feels like such a luxury that I can't resist!

My doctor said yesterday I don't need to stop laying on my back until 25 weeks. I'm sure it's good to get into the habit now though if you can!

I decided to call in "pregnant" to work today. At least for a couple hours. Working full-time is slowly killing me right now. I got all caught up on my pregnancy week-by-week book and have another hour before I should really start getting ready to go in.


----------



## AnakeRose

Jamandspoon said:


> Slightly off topic question... I've had quite a few scans now, due to previous history, and at each one bubs is measuring further and further ahead of dates for example on Monday I was 10+6 and bubs is measuring 11+5, do you change your ticker based on bubs actual size? It's just I like seeing what's changing in the ticker and feels its a bit behind... Does that make sense or I am just being a little silly?:flower:

I measured small so it puts me a week behind according to my scan. I didn't change mine because it can change with every scan. I just kept mine according to the LMP formula. I'm having another scan next Thursday so I'll probably measure different again.


----------



## MadamRose

Hardly anyone knows for us. Not even my mum and dad yet. 

Bumpbananas i've changed your date

Babydevil glad your scan went well

Hope everyone elses scans go well today

I still have 6 days :sleep:


----------



## maybebaby3

kaili said:


> Jamandspoon said:
> 
> 
> Slightly off topic question... I've had quite a few scans now, due to previous history, and at each one bubs is measuring further and further ahead of dates for example on Monday I was 10+6 and bubs is measuring 11+5, do you change your ticker based on bubs actual size? It's just I like seeing what's changing in the ticker and feels its a bit behind... Does that make sense or I am just being a little silly?:flower:
> 
> Well I was measuring only 1 day ahead of what we originally thought, so I changed mine, though it wasnt as drastic as your difference.
> 
> If you havent had morning sickness and you eat well, it could just be he is growing faster than usual
> 
> Or you can do what maybebaby did and have a ticker for both dates :)Click to expand...

Yeah I'm keeping my 2 tickers until I go for the scan the hospital does as they will base my due date on either that or my dates if the scan is almost the same. I'd say go by the one your dr gives you!


----------



## kaili

My doc based my original date on my LMP an a "regular" 28 day cycle, even though I told them I O'd on cd 18... so when they measured me a few days behind, I was actually 1 day ahead based on O day, which (if you know when it was) is probably more accurate than LMP


----------



## Guppy051708

Yeah u would. Def go by ovulation date, if u know it. W that said neither of my boys came then even based on that... These baby's sure know how to give u a run dr ur money! Lol


----------



## Melissa_M

Good luck at your scan Steph!!! Make sure you get a good shot of the nub....I've been researching :haha:


----------



## maybebaby3

I feel so ill :( exhausted and sick :( next week we have school production which involves working at normal at school during the day and then being at the theatre from 6-10/11pm for the show from tue-thur.


----------



## Mum2Micah

Scan today!! Can't believe I'm already 12 weeks along with lots of you lovely ladies! It's gone quick! 

I've been cramping really bad so but nervous now but think it might be more because gas and nothing else...

Will update you all later


----------



## MadamRose

Mum2Micah hope all goes well


----------



## Gwenylovey

Good luck Mum2Micah, looking forward to your update!


----------



## Phantom710

good luck! My scan is tomorrow morning :)


----------



## MadamRose

Phantom710 hope your scan goes well tomorrow


----------



## Guppy051708

Has my nuchal 12 week scan today.

What do you ladies think?

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...75-give-me-your-nub-skull-guesses-12-4-a.html


----------



## AnakeRose

Been having fun converting jeans and capris from the thrift store and making them into maternity pants! Used a $4.99 pair of jeans and a $3.99 t-shirt material fitted sheet (because it already has the elastic!) and went to it :) They turned out really great and I'm not even a sewer.

Product of my sewing spree today. The pair on the left is one I bought from a thrift store already made and the pair on the right is one I just finished :) I think I'm all ready to go for clothing and it's not even warm out yet.

2 pairs jeans, 3 pairs capris, 2 pair black dress pants.....all for less than $40 :D

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130221_212006_zpsfa3ec22f.jpg


----------



## maybebaby3

Wow they look great! I'd never be able to do that! Can hardly sew a hem! Lolol!


----------



## AnakeRose

maybebaby3 said:


> Wow they look great! I'd never be able to do that! Can hardly sew a hem! Lolol!

Oh trust me I'm not a sewer! But I seem to have a knack for doing stuff like this. I couldn't even tell you how my machine works, I just sew in straight lines. Doesn't always look pretty, but no one will see it once I put a shirt over it :)


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck with the scans coming up! Still another 13 days to wait for me. Got a midwife appointment today though, not sure why as I've already had my booking in appointment. Busy week coming up so hopefully that will pass some of the time that seems to be dragging!


----------



## MadamRose

guppy glad your scan went well. I have no idea on nubs :dohh:

AnakeRose they look really good i could never do something like that. I am glad i kept all my maternity clothes from when i had my dd


----------



## MrsCD

EstelSeren said:


> MrsCD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EstelSeren said:
> 
> 
> Hormones are driving me crazy! Currently in floods of tears for no apparent reason listening to Disney music! :doh:
> STILL no letter from the antenatal clinic with my notes and appointments! It's really starting to make me anxious as well as just annoying me! I don't care really when my appointments are as long as I get some! It's been over 3 weeks now and I'm 12 weeks on Wednesday!
> Beca :wave:
> 
> I had waited 3 weeks before I heard anything from hospital about scans so i called up and it turned out i wasnt even on their system! I finally got a letter last week and IV got a scan for the 28th of feb, maybe you should call up and find out what's happening?Click to expand...
> 
> I definitely will if I don't hear from them today or tomorrow! I should definitely be on their system though- the referral's been sent 3 times by 2 different GPs as I've pressed about it at the surgery! I have found my appointment letter from last time with the phone number on it now though so it's worth a try! Just so frustrating! As if 1st tri isn't inherently stressful enough, you shouldn't have to go chasing up appointments too!
> 
> Beca :wave:Click to expand...

I totally agree but you know how slow the Nhs are! I can't wait to be under the army doctors again as they are so much better! I hope you hear something from them soon :)


----------



## MadamRose

Urrm whoops, I went to tesco to buy some milk and they had unisex baby stuff on sale and some kind of jumped into my trolley completely on its own :blush:


----------



## SteffyRae

Hi everyone I have been off for a while, due to some bleeding I got very scared and discouraged and stayed away. Good news though! The bleeding was nothing I had a scan last night the baby is great and was moving everywhere lol and I'm actually farther along than we thought I was 12 weeks yesterday new due date: September 5!!!! I'm so excited and it looks like I'm here to stay!!


----------



## MadamRose

SteffyRae glad all is ok will change your date


----------



## SteffyRae

Thank you.. I'm trying to read back some and see whats going on with everyone lol


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless ya, i think loads of us just waiting for our 12 week scan, and so have had then (leading to jealous me as i still waiting)

Also why do my husband have to hate all my baby names :(


----------



## SteffyRae

I wish my husband hated some.. he is too agreeable.. Anything I say goes which makes it hard because I can't decide!! They need to balance themselves. No jealousy lmao I didn't even know I was 12 weeks I just want my 20 week so I can know what to start buying.


----------



## SteffyRae

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/1745373-girl-names.html

Help! lol I'm bad at making choices


----------



## MadamRose

We not finding out hence why the buying started today and i will look at your names now.

I have 12 boy names and 9 girl and dh likes none.


----------



## SteffyRae

omg. Does he have any ideas? or can you do something like if its a girl you do the first name and he does the middle and if its a boy he does the first and you do the middle?


----------



## MadamRose

No I am like 99% set on the boys name i want so it would be other way around. Plus we have 2 middle names and for a boy one is already set after a family member so makes difficult. He's suggested names before but they all been that boring i forgotten :blush:

I posted on your name poll


----------



## SteffyRae

lmao well.......... whats the boy name you want? You can have some of my husbands agreeable-ness if you can send an a opinion or two his way! lol


----------



## MadamRose

SteffyRae said:


> lmao well.......... whats the boy name you want? You can have some of my husbands agreeable-ness if you can send an a opinion or two his way! lol

Yes you have the stubborn husband and i will have yours :thumbup:


----------



## SteffyRae

lol he is quite heavy so I dont think i can afford to ship him!


----------



## MadamRose

Same here tbh :haha:


----------



## SteffyRae

lmao


----------



## Guppy051708

SteffyRae said:


> omg. Does he have any ideas? or can you do something like if its a girl you do the first name and he does the middle and if its a boy he does the first and you do the middle?


What we do is one of us picks the first name and the other one picks the middle name. For DS1 I picked Isaiah (first name) and dh picked Joseph (after his grandpa). So with DS2, DH got to pick the first name (Elliot) and I got to pick the middle name (Nehemiah). So this time I get to pick the first name and DH gets to pick the middle name. However, its kind of funny bc he thinks he picked those names, but really i just made him think that :rofl:

We have our girl name picked out. Macy Victoria. (not sure on the Macy spelling though). Victoria is after my sister, so i guess i sort of picked both names this time, but DH loved it, so that didn't matter. Im having a lot of trouble with boy names this time....


----------



## SteffyRae

lol nice. I always have a hard time with boy names.. I don't know why
Guess I should get to cleaning before the hubby gets home from work and sees how lazy ive been today!


----------



## AnakeRose

My hubby and I went through baby name books and here's our initial list. Might take a bit to narrow it down!

GIRLS
Amber, Annika, Autumn, Brianne, Jenna, Kaylin, Katherine, Katrina, Laura, Lauren, Robin, Summer

BOYS
Alexander, Andrew, Brendan, Connor, Evan, Gavin, Linden, Logan


----------



## Guppy051708

AnakeRose said:


> My hubby and I went through baby name books and here's our initial list. Might take a bit to narrow it down!
> 
> GIRLS
> Amber, Annika, Autumn, Brianne, Jenna, Kaylin, Katherine, Katrina, Laura, Lauren, Robin, Summer
> 
> BOYS
> Alexander, Andrew, Brendan, Connor, Evan, Gavin, Linden, Logan

I love the name Autumn! It made our list a few times. Thats my favorite of yours. Your boy names are all very nice. I think I like Evan, Gavin, and Logan the most :)


----------



## MadamRose

I think you all have some lovely names :D


----------



## Kiss08

AnakeRose said:


> My hubby and I went through baby name books and here's our initial list. Might take a bit to narrow it down!
> 
> GIRLS
> Amber, Annika, Autumn, Brianne, Jenna, Kaylin, Katherine, Katrina, Laura, Lauren, Robin, Summer
> 
> BOYS
> Alexander, Andrew, Brendan, Connor, Evan, Gavin, Linden, Logan

Logan is our boy name! Logan Thomas.

No idea on girl yet.


----------



## Mum2Micah

Had my scan and all is well. Bubs is measuring slightly ahead but sticking with my original due date..


----------



## MadamRose

Mum2Micah glad all is well. I baby sucking their thumb? I may have the wrong person but was your first son born really early hunni?


----------



## Guppy051708

Mum2Micah said:


> Had my scan and all is well. Bubs is measuring slightly ahead but sticking with my original due date..
> 
> View attachment 571735

cute baby <3


----------



## Mum2Micah

Mum2Micah said:


> Had my scan and all is well. Bubs is measuring slightly ahead but sticking with my original due date..
> 
> View attachment 571735




Guppy051708 said:


> Mum2Micah said:
> 
> 
> Had my scan and all is well. Bubs is measuring slightly ahead but sticking with my original due date..
> 
> View attachment 571735
> 
> 
> cute baby <3Click to expand...


Thanks! The 3D pic made it look like an alien haha!



mummytochloe said:


> Mum2Micah glad all is well. I baby sucking their thumb? I may have the wrong person but was your first son born really early hunni?

I don't know.. I thought that..extremely cute if it is! Wrong person...My son was on time and my second was early but still a big bubba haha


So I tried looking for the nub to have a guess but can't find it so will have to wait patiently until 20 weeks.. anyone want to take a guess?

Regarding Baby names... we dont have many as used our 2 faves on our boys and our next fave on our dog. why I ask :dohh:


----------



## MadamRose

Mum2Micah said:


> Mum2Micah said:
> 
> 
> Had my scan and all is well. Bubs is measuring slightly ahead but sticking with my original due date..
> 
> View attachment 571735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2Micah said:
> 
> 
> Had my scan and all is well. Bubs is measuring slightly ahead but sticking with my original due date..
> 
> View attachment 571735
> Click to expand...
> 
> cute baby <3Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! The 3D pic made it look like an alien haha!
> 
> 
> 
> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> Mum2Micah glad all is well. I baby sucking their thumb? I may have the wrong person but was your first son born really early hunni?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.. I thought that..extremely cute if it is! Wrong person...My son was on time and my second was early but still a big bubba haha
> 
> 
> So I tried looking for the nub to have a guess but can't find it so will have to wait patiently until 20 weeks.. anyone want to take a guess?
> 
> Regarding Baby names... we dont have many as used our 2 faves on our boys and our next fave on our dog. why I ask :dohh:Click to expand...

sorry lol. I was pregnant with chloe at same time as someone with a son called Micah and he was born really early. 

Post on forum people are always happy to guess even with no nub some will try the skull theory :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Micah

Thanks Mum2C :) I have done that and so far all girl guesses so we will see :)

All good, I'm glad it wasn't me..to have a really early premmie would be really hard!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i think there were a lot of problems but he was a fighter :D i couldn't imagine havign one as early as she did. Chloe was 6days over


----------



## Mum2Micah

og good to hear he was a fighter. Micah was born to his date and Zachariah was born 4 weeks early and the size of full term so Im very happy I didn't take him to full term!


----------



## MadamRose

How big was he born early? I'm hoping this little one is born around 37-39 weeks due to chloe's weight


----------



## Mum2Micah

He was 7 pounds 11 I think from memory. His head was 3cm bigger than his brothers. If I took him to full term they said he would of nearly been 11 pounds!! I don't think my body can carry past 7 pounds.


----------



## MadamRose

Gosh close to 11lbs is big


----------



## kaili

we are going with Dylan for boy and Lexi for girl


----------



## maybebaby3

So far we have samara for a girl and Samuel for a boy!

Kaili my DS1 is called Dylan! Good choice :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

kaili said:


> we are going with Dylan for boy and Lexi for girl

We had lexi on our girls list


----------



## Asher

Hi everyone, only just found this group! I'm due on 25th sept with our fourth and final baby! We already have 3 boys, so we're thinking we'll probably have another boy! We like chaos!


----------



## MadamRose

You never know you may get a surprise girl. One of my sisters has 3 boys and 1 little girl. Welcome to the group :D


----------



## Jamandspoon

maybebaby3 said:


> So far we have samara for a girl and Samuel for a boy!
> 
> Kaili my DS1 is called Dylan! Good choice :thumbup: :haha:

Samuel is top of my boy names list, I haven't told hubby yet though, he wants to use both of our Dads names if its a boy, me not so much!!! There could be trouble ahead!!:happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

Asher said:


> Hi everyone, only just found this group! I'm due on 25th sept with our fourth and final baby! We already have 3 boys, so we're thinking we'll probably have another boy! We like chaos!

Nice to see you on here bump buddy :wave:


----------



## kaili

Anyone want to share if their experience is similar. . My stomach always feels smoking hot even though the rest of me feels normal temp. Its hot to the touch, is this okay?


----------



## nik25

Love all the names girls! And to all the newbies welcome to the group and congrats!


----------



## Kylarsmom

My girl name is Kadley Margaret and my boys name is undecided but possibly thinking about Kellen Jerome. Middle names are both family names.


----------



## Kylarsmom

I have a scan in a little over a week!! Excited!!


----------



## Kiss08

It's been a great day so far! Slept ALL night (this has only happened 2-3 times the entire pregnancy). Then, before I got out of bed for the day, I pulled out the doppler. Baby wasn't shy for once and the heartbeat popped up right away and he/she actually didn't swim off and hide! Counted it at high 160s again. :cloud9:


----------



## babydevil1989

no idea on names!!! its so difficult! it took us forever to decide on ds name :(


----------



## gatorj

I agree re: picking names. My hubbie is pretty much unmotivated about names..and ones I like, he doesn't! UG! It is still early, but as I tell him..this is something you have to 'marinate' on..it won't come without thinking!!!!!!!!!!!:shrug:


----------



## gatorj

I know some of you spoke about headaches. Anyone experience daily headaches? For ex, mine come on in the AM..then I think I am dehydrated or lack caffeine so I do one or the other, or both (water/coffee) but then later in the afternoon, I get another annoying headache. In the morning, it feels like stuffy sinuses (I blow my nose and get a lovely blood nose). UGH!! I am not sure what I am doing wrong. My hubbie thinks I need to drink more water, but I swear I am always drinking!! Thoughts? Anyone try anything like humidifier with some sort of vapor? I don't know...


----------



## MadamRose

Kylarsmom hope your scan goes well 

Glad you found nice hb kiss 

Gatorj I been getting headaches when I dehydrated and I drink loads too

We got both our names we sorted them last night but will stay private until birth we did same with Chloe's. scan in 4 days want it to hurry up


----------



## gatorj

mummytochloe-sorry to hear you are experiencing headaches too! hope your scan goes well. i have one a week from Thursday! ack!!


----------



## kaili

gatorj said:


> I know some of you spoke about headaches. Anyone experience daily headaches? For ex, mine come on in the AM..then I think I am dehydrated or lack caffeine so I do one or the other, or both (water/coffee) but then later in the afternoon, I get another annoying headache. In the morning, it feels like stuffy sinuses (I blow my nose and get a lovely blood nose). UGH!! I am not sure what I am doing wrong. My hubbie thinks I need to drink more water, but I swear I am always drinking!! Thoughts? Anyone try anything like humidifier with some sort of vapor? I don't know...

For me its a combo headache/dry mouth, lips, and throat. And I ne er got either of these pre-pregnancy.

Its the worst at night when I sleep 5 hours through without water. Doc said most of the beadaches are sinus related since your nasal cavity both expands AND swells due to pregnancy hormones. 

You might try a daily benadryl if your doc approves it. I have recently developed a serious cat allergy (like anaphylaxis serious) and as 70% of my coworkers, most of my friends, and the majority of my neighbors have cats, the daily benadryls (while adding to my fatigue) have sent my nose bleeds and headaches running for the hills (mostly anyway)

*edit: we also usually keep our thermostat on 68 degrees F, the dryness issue cleared up by dropping it down to 63F at night and 65 in the days. It seems a bit cold for wintertime but as long as you have blankets, it may be worth a shit to try and get rid of the headaches


----------



## kaili

Hahahahaha worth a SHOT, not shit LOL


----------



## AnakeRose

Ugh, woke up this morning feeling like I've been hit by a truck. Full blown sinus and chest cold....lovely :(


----------



## Kiss08

I use a humidifier at night which helps with the dehydration. I also put plain Chapstick on the base of each nostril. That helps with my nose bleeds. I live in a very dry area so if I forget these things, I regret it. I also keep water any an apple on my bedside table. Sometimes the apple can help if I get really dried out and water isn't enough.


----------



## gatorj

kaili said:


> Hahahahaha worth a SHOT, not shit LOL

Hahahah! :rofl: Thanks for your suggestions. I too suffer from dry skin/lips/nose right now and while I have always had dry skin, it is HORRIBLE right now. I find using a heavy moisturizer at night and Argan oil on my hair has helped a bunch. I could try dropping my thermostat at night, as my hub wouldn't mind. I have been so cold since prego though? All of these people are like "pregnant women are hot all the time"..NOT ME. I am always chilly.


----------



## gatorj

AnakeRose said:


> Ugh, woke up this morning feeling like I've been hit by a truck. Full blown sinus and chest cold....lovely :(

UGH! Feel better!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Southafrica

gatorj said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha worth a SHOT, not shit LOL
> 
> Hahahah! :rofl: Thanks for your suggestions. I too suffer from dry skin/lips/nose right now and while I have always had dry skin, it is HORRIBLE right now. I find using a heavy moisturizer at night and Argan oil on my hair has helped a bunch. I could try dropping my thermostat at night, as my hub wouldn't mind. I have been so cold since prego though? All of these people are like "pregnant women are hot all the time"..NOT ME. I am always chilly.Click to expand...

I am ALWAYS freezing! Literally har to have layers on constatly when others don't even get a chill


----------



## kaili

gatorj said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha worth a SHOT, not shit LOL
> 
> Hahahah! :rofl: Thanks for your suggestions. I too suffer from dry skin/lips/nose right now and while I have always had dry skin, it is HORRIBLE right now. I find using a heavy moisturizer at night and Argan oil on my hair has helped a bunch. I could try dropping my thermostat at night, as my hub wouldn't mind. I have been so cold since prego though? All of these people are like "pregnant women are hot all the time"..NOT ME. I am always chilly.Click to expand...

For me I am also freezing all the time (especially with the temp in the house so low) but my skin on my stomach is always fire to the touch..


----------



## Pink Petals

Never in my life have I had dry nipples.... And here they are actually flaking. Yuk!


----------



## MadamRose

Thank you hope yours goes well too :D i feel like i've been waiting for ages for mine as most ladies here with similar or some even later due dates had their already. I just drew thw short straw having to wait until 13+2 from my dates. 

AnakeRose hope you feel better soon 

Pink Petals that doesn't sound too nice


----------



## AnakeRose

Thanks ladies. Feeling a little better now, but all I want to do is sleep.


----------



## Pink Petals

mummytochloe said:


> Thank you hope yours goes well too :D i feel like i've been waiting for ages for mine as most ladies here with similar or some even later due dates had their already. I just drew thw short straw having to wait until 13+2 from my dates.
> 
> AnakeRose hope you feel better soon
> 
> Pink Petals that doesn't sound too nice

Lol! I hwas waiting for all the women to chime in with "me too." Guess I am alone on this one... Haha.


----------



## gatorj

pink petals- i am right there with ya..everything is dry and flaky despite moisturizer etc. So frustrating!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Im super dry too, but for me i know its dry heat...hate the winter!


SOOOO. Super super excited :yipee: DH asked what i wanted for my bday (it's march 25th). And i decided on an early private u/s so that we can find out the sex of the baby :dance: Can't wait! March 16th is right around the corner! Only 21 more sleeps!


----------



## gatorj

How exciting!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

I can't wait!!! this is our last baby so i feel like the wait was dragging on and on. Im excited to be able to find out earlier than anticipated :happydance:


----------



## tekkitten

I found my baby's heartbeat on the Doppler :D so made my day, going strong at about 170-175 ;) putting that thing away now because I don't want to use it too much, but I was so very determined to find it.


----------



## Guppy051708

how exciting tekkitten. Isn't that sound heavenly :cloud9:


----------



## tekkitten

music to my ears. I recorded it and keep listening to it randomly <3 Lol. I have my 12 week scan in 9 days, I'm even more excited about it now!


----------



## krockwell

Second time with this pregnancy... I'm having a scare. 

Tonight I was bleeding bright red blood - 2 weeks ago (exactly actually) I had pink spotting and cramping... *sigh*

Feel like it's a never ending rollercoaster! I'm hoping for the best, but don't feel overly confident at the moment. :( :'(


----------



## maybebaby3

Guppy051708 said:


> Im super dry too, but for me i know its dry heat...hate the winter!
> 
> 
> SOOOO. Super super excited :yipee: DH asked what i wanted for my bday (it's march 25th). And i decided on an early private u/s so that we can find out the sex of the baby :dance: Can't wait! March 16th is right around the corner! Only 21 more sleeps!

How exciting!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

krockwell said:


> Second time with this pregnancy... I'm having a scare.
> 
> Tonight I was bleeding bright red blood - 2 weeks ago (exactly actually) I had pink spotting and cramping... *sigh*
> 
> Feel like it's a never ending rollercoaster! I'm hoping for the best, but don't feel overly confident at the moment. :( :'(

Pregnancy is supposed to be a wonderful time but I find it filled with worries. It'll be easier when you can feel baby move :hugs: hang in there.


----------



## MadamRose

AnakeRose Glad you feeling better 

Pink Petals mine are itchy but not dry or get sore if they get cold :dohh: 

Guppy051708 How many weeks will you be that seems early round here i dont think they do them until 16 weeks. But all very exciting 

tekkitten glad you found HB i so wish mine didn't break. and hope scan goes well

krockwell hope all is ok are they going to take a look at you or anything because of the bleeding 

3 days until my scan got a feeling it's going to be 3 long days


----------



## JLMC

Hello all, sorry not been on here in a while. I had my 12 week scan last week and they put me forward 4 days so i'm now due 29th August!! If its okay with everyone then id like to stay with you guys cause i like it here :winkwink: here is my pic from my scan, measured at 62mm so all seems okay so far :happydance: xxx


----------



## babydevil1989

just announced on facebook :)) no more hiding :)


----------



## MadamRose

JLMC of course you can stay :D glad your scan went well. Some people even with September due dates will have august babies. I for one am hoping for a august baby (but with my daughter's history i am doubting it )

babydevil1989 yay on going Facebook official with the pregnancy :D


----------



## louise1302

Hi eveyone. 
Finally had my dating scan abd I've been put forward so my dd is now 28th aug don't boot me out lol ill prob go overdue anyhow unless I get cholestasis again x


----------



## MadamRose

Aww glad your scan went well and no the august mummies can stay :D


----------



## EstelSeren

I feel hideous today! I either have the head cold from hell or a touch of flu! Either way I don't want to do much today! Tanwen's full of beans though now she's coming out the other side of a throat infection that has her on antibiotics!
I wish I could look forward to my scan but I haven't had my appoinment through still! Giving the antenatal clinic a ring if it doesn't come with tomorrow's post! Fed up with waiting! I'm 12 weeks on Wednesday but not comfortable to go FB official until I've had my scan and know everything's OK! Don't feel properly pregnant until after booking appointment and scan either and I hate it all feeling like a dream rather than a reality!
Beca :wave:


----------



## MadamRose

EstelSeren hope you get your scan date soon


----------



## MaryP83

Hi Everyone!
Sorry I have been rubbish at posting on here I am still about though :) Had my 12 week scan and they changed my due date to September the 4th. I'm glad to see everyone is doing so well and will try and post more in future! x


----------



## MadamRose

glad your scan went well


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm hopefully seeing mw tomorrow. She's a friend so she's going to so my booking appointment tomorrow night after DH gets back from work at 10, so long as the ward is quiet! We just live opposite hospital so I just have to cross the road and head up to maternity! Hope ward isn't busy or i will have to wait another day or more!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

mummytochloe said:


> Guppy051708 How many weeks will you be that seems early round here i dont think they do them until 16 weeks. But all very exciting

I'll be 16 weeks :thumbup: They told me they will do it as early as 16 weeks, but I may have to come back if they can't tell. They said they would do the visit back for free. They are pretty confident they can tell then :D


----------



## Guppy051708

mummytochloe said:


> JLMC of course you can stay :D glad your scan went well. Some people even with September due dates will have august babies. I for one am hoping for a august baby (but with my daughter's history i am doubting it )

Im hoping to be one as well! DS1 was due in August and didn't arrive until September, so hopefully im actually an August mom this time lol. This baby is due Sept 1st and DS1 was born nearly 2 weeks "late" on Sept 4th. FXed they are a bit apart with their bdays!


----------



## MadamRose

Guppy051708 yes they can normally tell at 16 weeks :D

And yes my DD was due 6th October and born the 12 so 6 days late, i just want an August baby always wanted a June or August baby


----------



## Guppy051708

Im not sure what to expect this time as DS1 was about 2 weeks late and DS2 was about 2 weeks early.


----------



## maybebaby3

Guppy - I had a gender scan at 16wks with Erin and you could see she was a girl!


----------



## Guppy051708

I cannot wait!!!
~20 more days :dance:~


----------



## PinkEmily

Hi :flower:

Can I join? I probably should have joined sooner...

My 12 week scan gave me a due date of 30th August but first scan showed 1st Sept due date so im predicting a September baby as LO was 1 week late last time. :thumbup:


----------



## MadamRose

Of course you can join welcome to the group. My LO was 6 days late but people say 2nd children often come earlier so we can hope :D


----------



## Guppy051708

It's so hard to predict! It's not uncommon for first time moms to go overdue. Some will always go over due the next time around but not always. I went two weeks late with my first and two weeks early with my second, so it's all a guessing game.


----------



## MadamRose

Guppy051708 yes i heard it's more common to no go as late as your body has done it before so knows a bit about what it's doing. I hope i dont go to far over if i do. Baby did fall at bed time ever for us, and i have to start back at uni late September early October and i dont want baby being too young.


----------



## maybebaby3

mummytochloe said:


> Of course you can join welcome to the group. My LO was 6 days late but people say 2nd children often come earlier so we can hope :D

I went into labour on my due date with my first 2, unfortunately DS1 was born after 2 days in labour and DD after 1, so they weren't born on their due dates! DS2, my 3rd had to be induced at term+10! Hoping not to go overdue this time!!!!!


----------



## vic161209

really hope your right ladies, my dd was 10days late, it was awful going so late. my hospital wont induce now untill 14days late. hoping for a few days early, esp since my mum is taking my dd away for 4nights on 30th sept. id b gutted to go over n baby be a few days old when she goes (dd&mum) im due 14-18th?


----------



## kaili

If mines not ready to come out yet, I'll glady go overdue if it means he/she will be healthier, however if he/she is ready to pop out 2 weeks early, I'd be fine with that too, as busy season at work starts August 31st and I really don't want the stress of that week hitting my body in the final stages of pregnancy!

I do tech support and online classroom (and registration) support for students, and as the first day of class is the last day of august, I'm thinking in preparation for my sept 14 due date, I should request off the entire week before my due date, otherwise I think I might lose my noggin


----------



## nico82

I have my twelve week scan tomorrow, I am so nervous and anxious that I woke today at 4:30am and couldnt sleep! :wacko:

Has anyone elses symptoms faded? My MS is no where near as bad, infact its almost gone except for tiny bits of nausea. :shrug: nipples only hurt now and then, seem to only have waves of being tired. Really making me worried though that something might be wrong. Havent had any cramps or anything like that, just twitches and pulling feelings only. 

Also my stomach still seems quite soft, thought it would be hardening by now :wacko:

Anyone else in the same boat as me????????


----------



## PinkEmily

It will work best for me if the baby comes on time or earlier i guess. I'm planning a VBAC so they wont want me to go over and they cant induce me. I'm still pretty sure i'll have a September baby, Its rubbish being right at the start/end of a month :haha: I was the same with LO, Due 28th December and he was born 4th Jan.


----------



## kaili

my mom says i popped out 3 weeks and 1 day early a healthy 9 pounder... i guess i was a nutrient hog, maybe ill get lucky and my lil one will be the same =D


----------



## PinkEmily

Nico - All the best for tomorrow! My only symptoms have been sore boobs which had pretty much disappeared by 12 weeks. Hope this helps :)


----------



## MadamRose

nico82 most have my symptoms have gone too. normally due to placenta taking over, hope all goes well at your scan 

I been looking at birthing pools and found the company i want to use to hire my birthing pool. I going to either reserve it after my scan or after i see midwife at 16 weeks :D


----------



## Kiss08

Nico - my symptoms starting letting up this past week and continue to fade (I'm 11+2 today). It's the placenta doing its job! Hope your scan goes well. Can't wait to hear your report!


----------



## nico82

Phew than its normal, was really worried. I will feel much better once see that its grown in the past five weeks since my last scan, probably look so defined now I will be like huh how is it fitting in there :rofl:


----------



## nico82

Oh and by the way my craving and ultimate food is oranges and orange juice, just drank an entire litre of it.....going switch to water for the rest of the day. But wooo my little one loves its veges and fruit!


----------



## Pink Petals

nico82 said:


> I have my twelve week scan tomorrow, I am so nervous and anxious that I woke today at 4:30am and couldnt sleep! :wacko:
> 
> Has anyone elses symptoms faded? My MS is no where near as bad, infact its almost gone except for tiny bits of nausea. :shrug: nipples only hurt now and then, seem to only have waves of being tired. Really making me worried though that something might be wrong. Havent had any cramps or anything like that, just twitches and pulling feelings only.
> 
> Also my stomach still seems quite soft, thought it would be hardening by now :wacko:
> 
> Anyone else in the same boat as me????????

My nausea has et up, but fatigue and itchy BBs are bad.

My stomach is also soft, but larger than B4. Just yesterday though, I noticed it starting to harden right above my pubic bone, but just a little.


----------



## AnakeRose

My ms has started going away. I'm down to one Diclectin a day instead of 3. My abdomen was sure active last night. A few of the twitches made me jump.


----------



## nik25

I just got back from the ER. I had severe diarrhea for the last 10 days and I was dehydrated and have the stomach flu:( they gave me a bag of fluids and some medicine for my diarrhea (of course all the pharmacies were closed by the time we got out!) but I will be making a trip bright and early To get it filled! Also we got to hear baby's heartbeat again:) it was 169 which makes me feel much better! How are you ladies tonight?


----------



## Kiss08

As I was getting ready for bed tonight, I said, "Ouch!" DH (who was in the next room) said, "What happened?" I said, "Oh, I just took my bra off and it hurt." His response: "What? When your boobs hit the floor? Hahaha!" Men.


----------



## Maybebub

Hi ladies,

My nausea is still here, so I really hope the placenta do her job soon hahaha.

ON the other hand the last hour I've been trying to add a ticker to my signature and not sure if i did it. Let's see.


----------



## maybebaby3

Yeah men :dohh: my DH told me my arse has grown and I'm going to get really far! Cheers darling! Love is eh?!


----------



## Maybebub

Maybebub said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My nausea is still here, so I really hope the placenta do her job soon hahaha.
> 
> ON the other hand the last hour I've been trying to add a ticker to my signature and not sure if i did it. Let's see.

So clearly It didn't work, can someone tell me how to add the ticker, I know where to obtain the html code but no sure where to insert it.


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm still nauseous quite a lot and super exhausted and my boobs really kill!


----------



## babydevil1989

im prob going to.be an august mummy too if i decide on a section again! 

should get my glucose results today!

im having so much trouble sleeping at night im so tired also i am getting SPD symptoms!! :(


----------



## MadamRose

nico82 i was obsessed with fruit with my dd 

nik25 hope you feel better soon 

Maybebub you need to try and find the image code for the ticker not the html code :D


----------



## MadamRose

Oh and 2 days for my scan :D and from my dates im 13 weeks. I am hoping if i get put back at scan it isn't very far


----------



## massoma8489

I would love to join my baby is due sept. 10 this is my third pregnecy and im blesseed yo have a wild 13 month old baby girl thanks 4 making a sept place lol lots of babys coming this sep


----------



## MadamRose

massoma8489 congratulations on your pregnancy. Welcome to the group. You little girl looks adorable


----------



## massoma8489

mummytochloe said:


> massoma8489 congratulations on your pregnancy. Welcome to the group. You little girl looks adorable

Thanks hun due dates very close together cant wait to find out wat im having im planning to keep it a secret this time , I was invited to a gender party last week and it gave me so many ideas to make my own. Never have heard of such a party b4 planning to mix it up with my baby shower if I can hold it in that far. Lol


----------



## MadamRose

massoma8489 Yes I'm due the 2nd so not far apart at all.

And yes i have heard of gender reveal parties, and they uses cakes ect to reveal the gender don't they?

We found out with our daughter but didn't tell many people until she was born. This time we aren't finding out either


----------



## massoma8489

Yaa the gender is reviled by the cake


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome new ladies :wave: 

Good luck to those who have scans today and in the next few days :happydance:


----------



## EstelSeren

So I rang the antenatal clinic and the lovely midwife I spoke to was horrified that I hadn't had my appointments yet! Turns out that they hadn't received the referral letter from the doctor! She's going to chase it up for me as I've already double checked the referral had gone through with the doctor twice! She's also going to phone me by the end of the week with a scan date as they want that done by 13 weeks, which is a week on Wednesday! Wish I'd called earlier now- it was a lovely reminder of just how lovely and amazing the community midwives are here! I can get excited again now and it's feeling a lot more real! :)

Beca :wave:


----------



## MadamRose

EstelSeren glad they are getting your sorted for you scan. Hope they are back in contact soon


----------



## PinkEmily

Welcome massoma8489 :) Congratulations!

Glad your all sorted with the midwives EstelSeren. I self referred myself to the midwifery unit this time because it seemed to take forever whenever i went through the doctors


----------



## SteffyRae

Whoa I'm behind again so blah! My symptoms have gone now I just have odd cravings for PB&J lol and me and my hubby are hoping the little one is just a bit early so he/she can be a leo because me and him are both leos and we think that would be kind of cool lol. I can't believe some of you don't have DR appointments yet thats awful! I wouldnt be very happy if that was me! And welcome massoma! Congrats and my son is almost 2 and people look at me kind of off when I say I'm pregnant for some reason. I want my kids close together so they can grow up together!


----------



## kaili

LOL @ the PB&Js, the amount of those that i am eating can NOT be healthy... today i've put back 5 sandwiches so far... though i found some all natural peanut butter and also am using the polaner all fruit jelly, as it doesn't have any high fructose corn syrup in it. can't be THAT bad right???


----------



## maybebaby3

SteffyRae said:


> Whoa I'm behind again so blah! My symptoms have gone now I just have odd cravings for PB&J lol and me and my hubby are hoping the little one is just a bit early so he/she can be a leo because me and him are both leos and we think that would be kind of cool lol. I can't believe some of you don't have DR appointments yet thats awful! I wouldnt be very happy if that was me! And welcome massoma! Congrats and my son is almost 2 and people look at me kind of off when I say I'm pregnant for some reason. I want my kids close together so they can grow up together!

My first 2 are 1yr 9m apart! I think a small gap is nice! I will have 4 under 8 when this baby is born :D


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm hopefully seeing the mw tonight at 10 if the ward is quiet! I hope so!!!


----------



## MadamRose

SteffyRae i was craving PB&J the other week, very strange in the UK as we don't really eat it here, Today i craved pizza so i had pizza. Like a fully pizza to myself :blush: but had nothing else with it. 

maybebaby3 hope you get to see mw


----------



## kaili

mummytochloe said:


> SteffyRae i was craving PB&J the other week, very strange in the UK as we don't really eat it here, Today i craved pizza so i had pizza. Like a fully pizza to myself :blush: but had nothing else with it.
> 
> maybebaby3 hope you get to see mw

ive ordered pizza delivery twice in the past week at about 9:50pm just before the company closes. the same guy delivered it both times. im pretty sure he hates me.


----------



## maybebaby3

mummytochloe said:


> SteffyRae i was craving PB&J the other week, very strange in the UK as we don't really eat it here, Today i craved pizza so i had pizza. Like a fully pizza to myself :blush: but had nothing else with it.
> 
> maybebaby3 hope you get to see mw

the kids and i ordered pizza tonight too :thumbup:


----------



## maybebaby3

kaili said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> SteffyRae i was craving PB&J the other week, very strange in the UK as we don't really eat it here, Today i craved pizza so i had pizza. Like a fully pizza to myself :blush: but had nothing else with it.
> 
> maybebaby3 hope you get to see mw
> 
> ive ordered pizza delivery twice in the past week at about 9:50pm just before the company closes. the same guy delivered it both times. im pretty sure he hates me.Click to expand...

:rofl: us and our cravings :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

maybebaby3 said:


> SteffyRae said:
> 
> 
> Whoa I'm behind again so blah! My symptoms have gone now I just have odd cravings for PB&J lol and me and my hubby are hoping the little one is just a bit early so he/she can be a leo because me and him are both leos and we think that would be kind of cool lol. I can't believe some of you don't have DR appointments yet thats awful! I wouldnt be very happy if that was me! And welcome massoma! Congrats and my son is almost 2 and people look at me kind of off when I say I'm pregnant for some reason. I want my kids close together so they can grow up together!
> 
> My first 2 are 1yr 9m apart! I think a small gap is nice! I will have 4 under 8 when this baby is born :DClick to expand...

I got so many comments and looks from ppl at about my age gap too, im starting to show and i know the comments will be rolling in. It's rediculous that perfect strangers think they need to say something :grr: My boys are 17 months apart. And then DS2 and this one will be 18 months apart. I'll have 3 under 3...im pretty nervous! have to admit, but i think after the first yr it will be much easier...though i know ppl look at me like i have 5 heads! But i know it will get easier for us at that point. Its already getting easier with the boys (now that DS2 is walking and engaging more with his brother). I think in the long run it will be easier with the close age gap, but it will just be a lot of work and a bit of survival mode for the first year or so.


----------



## MadamRose

I think age gap is very personal. Some want small some want bigger. I don't think other people should say its bad. Yes maybe something like you'll be busy or something but nothing to make you feel bad about it.

Yes unhealthy week for us. We are going to have a Chinese after our scan on Wednesday :D - On that note is it Wednesday yet?


----------



## maybebaby3

yey i called the maternity ward and my mw is going to see me at 10pm! that's a good reason for going to bed later than i have been, or rather falling asleep on the sofa at 9/10pm! i'm knackered already tho!


----------



## Guppy051708

Chinese sounds so delicious! ....i just ate a PB&J sandwich thanks to you ladies :rofl:


----------



## kaili

mummytochloe said:


> I think age gap is very personal. Some want small some want bigger. I don't think other people should say its bad. Yes maybe something like you'll be busy or something but nothing to make you feel bad about it.
> 
> Yes unhealthy week for us. We are going to have a Chinese after our scan on Wednesday :D - On that note is it Wednesday yet?

i had a Chinese in mid December and that's how i ended up pregnant!

this being said, I have blonde hair and blue eyes, and I've pretty much given up hope that my kids will have any of my defining features


----------



## maybebaby3

:hissy: DH still not back from work so haven't been able to go to mw yet :hissy: and won't be able to if he's much longer :hissy:


----------



## SteffyRae

I hope he gets there in time.. Can someone else take you??
I ended up by getting heartburn from my peanut butter jellys lol, I love those little bite sized pickles though and they have 0 calories so I feel better lol


----------



## nik25

You ladies have me wanting Chinese!!


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> i had a Chinese in mid December and that's how i ended up pregnant!
> 
> this being said, I have blonde hair and blue eyes, and I've pretty much given up hope that my kids will have any of my defining features

Haha. That took me a second.



maybebaby3 said:


> :hissy: DH still not back from work so haven't been able to go to mw yet :hissy: and won't be able to if he's much longer :hissy:

Boo! Did you make it??


----------



## Southafrica

nico82 said:


> I have my twelve week scan tomorrow, I am so nervous and anxious that I woke today at 4:30am and couldnt sleep! :wacko:
> 
> Has anyone elses symptoms faded? My MS is no where near as bad, infact its almost gone except for tiny bits of nausea. :shrug: nipples only hurt now and then, seem to only have waves of being tired. Really making me worried though that something might be wrong. Havent had any cramps or anything like that, just twitches and pulling feelings only.
> 
> Also my stomach still seems quite soft, thought it would be hardening by now :wacko:
> 
> Anyone else in the same boat as me????????

I am! Never had many symptoms to start with and now they're ALL gone. Don't feel pregnant whatsoever!! Have appt tomorrow going to request to hear the heartbeat just to confirm I am actually still pregnant haha


----------



## nico82

I had my 12 week scan today and baby was a real wriggler!! My nuchal test was all clear as well and baby had a heart rate of 161bpm. I couldn&#8217;t believe how much its grown in five weeks!

It kept making a fist and even sucking its thumb. Then it would curl up and then kick its long legs out. I really couldn&#8217;t believe what I was seeing actually! All becoming a bit real now :rofl:

Best bit???? The sonographer actually recorded it on a video and burnt to a disc so my partner could see it as he had to work and couldn&#8217;t come.


----------



## gatorj

maybebaby3-hope you got to your mw appointment!!!!!!!!!!!

I have the worst indigestion right now! UGH......:sick:


----------



## gatorj

nico82 said:


> I had my 12 week scan today and baby was a real wriggler!! My nuchal test was all clear as well and baby had a heart rate of 161bpm. I couldnt believe how much its grown in five weeks!
> 
> It kept making a fist and even sucking its thumb. Then it would curl up and then kick its long legs out. I really couldnt believe what I was seeing actually! All becoming a bit real now :rofl:
> 
> Best bit???? The sonographer actually recorded it on a video and burnt to a disc so my partner could see it as he had to work and couldnt come.

AWWWWWWWW SO CUTE!!!!!!!!! :baby:


----------



## Aiden187

Im excited to find out the sex of our baby.


----------



## maybebaby3

Yes I made it to the appointment! All be it at 10.30! Wasn't really very much other than taking bp and loads of questions. Scan a week today :) can't wait!!! Next mw appointment at 15/16wks for bloods and then no appointments til 24wks apart from 20wk scan. Seems so few appointments!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Oh I also found out that they go by scan dates in our hospital now so next Tuesday I will have a concrete date and be able to switch to 1 ticker :haha:


----------



## MaryP83

We have best all you can eat Chinese here often I get eyes bigger than belly and end up feeling seriously I'll after, but I still go back ha ha! I told my boss yesterday it is the best feeling ever everybody knowing a huge weight off. She said you should have told me earlier you need people to be nice to you when you are not showing as people don't give you any sympathy until you get a bump! Now I can settle into being pregnant :)


----------



## MadamRose

Southafrica hope you get to hear the heartbeat 

kaili i have blonde hair and Blue eyes, dh brown hair green eyes. MY dd is Blonde with blue eyes 

maybebaby3 glad you got to your appointment. And yes most places will go by scan date as they are the most accurate 

1 day until my scan :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## EstelSeren

I FINALLY have a scan date! Monday at 8:40am! Hopefully I'll get to have my booking appointment straight after but even if I have to wait a bit longer I will at least see a midwife! So excited now!
Beca :wave:


----------



## MadamRose

:wohoo: for scan date EstelSeren hope all goes well not long :D


----------



## Pink Petals

Yay! Second tri today!!


----------



## Manda2012

Hello all 

Hope everyone is well and blooming, I have had severe morning sickness so not been on here for a while but today we have been for our dating scan and have a healthy baby now due 1 st September not the 4 th 

Amanda x


----------



## kaili

mummytochloe said:


> kaili i have blonde hair and Blue eyes, dh brown hair green eyes. MY dd is Blonde with blue eyes
> 
> 1 day until my scan :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

well, im guessing with green eyes your dh is white (or white-ish LOL)... despite dark hair and dark eyes in white people, they may exhibit the dominant trait, but they still carry a recessive trait for lighter colors

my husband is 100% han chinese (i've sent that lineage to the crapper, as he's an only child LOL) but anyway there is not a single recessive gene for hair or eye color anywhere in his line. This means that he will 100% give a dominant gene for hair and eye color, and even if i give a recessive gene for blonde and blue, the dominant always presides if its given by 1 parent... however, that means that our kids (while brown hair and brown eyed) will have a chance of having a blue eyed kid because they have the possibility of passing my recessive blonde gene instead of their dad's black hair gene.

in a cool situation, our kids may have light brown eyes as the traits mix (which is what i'm hoping for, but could really care less) im really just excited for these kids to one day be here

i've researched this extensively irl because people comment all the time about what my kids will one day look like, and i had to find out myself... any of you other inter-racial preggies ever get the "i wonder what your kids will look like?!" thing from almost everyone you know? i get a little frustrated with the "your kids will look nothing like you" comments, and i'm quite certain the first time someone sees my child and asks me where i adopted him from, i might flip out lol


----------



## AnakeRose

My doctor agreed that my LMP date is probably more accurate. I measured a week earlier, but after showing her my chart she agreed that there's no possibility that I conceived and found out I'm pregnant within 2 days. There's 2 spots on my chart where I think I actually conceived, but I'll probably never know which one. I got my +HPT at 11 dpo according to FF. I get another scan this week along with the tests for downs so maybe I'll get a better photo! 13 weeks and counting :D


----------



## maybebaby3

Ugh so tired! Just done a full day of work and have to leave again for the theatre in an hour for the school production til at least 10pm! I'm so tired I could cry!


----------



## SteffyRae

AnakeRose said:


> My doctor agreed that my LMP date is probably more accurate. I measured a week earlier, but after showing her my chart she agreed that there's no possibility that I conceived and found out I'm pregnant within 2 days. There's 2 spots on my chart where I think I actually conceived, but I'll probably never know which one. I got my +HPT at 11 dpo according to FF. I get another scan this week along with the tests for downs so maybe I'll get a better photo! 13 weeks and counting :D


Yay, at least your DR listened to you, some are evil and don't listen I tried to tell them that with my son.. according to them I got pregnant with my son after I took my pregnancy test.... Made for a loooonnnnggg pregnancy lol



RANDOM THOUGHT- Does the fruit tickers make anyone else slightly hungry?


----------



## AnakeRose

SteffyRae said:


> RANDOM THOUGHT- Does the fruit tickers make anyone else slightly hungry?

:rofl:


----------



## nico82

My baby sucking his/her legs at 12 wk and 4 days lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## nico82

Oops I meant HAND :rofl:


----------



## nico82

Check out the lovely long legs, I am short so definately got this from daddy :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Aiden187

this was my 11 weeks scan,gender guesses anyone?
 



Attached Files:







scan photos.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 18


----------



## nico82

Looks like a boy but hard to tell thou apparently they all similar until about 16wks


----------



## kaili

Aiden187 said:


> this was my 11 weeks scan,gender guesses anyone?

looks like a boy to me


----------



## Aiden187

I wasn't expecting anything at all so early but my dr said its to soon yo tell .


----------



## Melissa_M

I'd say girl :D 

Both genders have that little "nub" thingy at that stage. 

Just found out I get an ultrasound on Monday!!! YAY can't wait to see my baby :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Aiden187 said:


> this was my 11 weeks scan,gender guesses anyone?

Boy!


----------



## AnakeRose

My new craving today: foccaia bread (herbed bread) dipped in olive oil and balsamic vinegar. mmmmm


----------



## kassiaethne

my new craving...anything that is shit for you, chips, icecream, chocolate, candy....wtf I've never even lined the last three much in my whole life. now it's like the food of the gods


----------



## Kiss08

AnakeRose said:


> My new craving today: foccaia bread (herbed bread) dipped in olive oil and balsamic vinegar. mmmmm

OMG that sounds amazing.


----------



## Kiss08

Is it weird that after I read my uterus is the size of a grapefruit, I went out and bought a grapefruit to eat?


----------



## nik25

Looks like I'm back to being sick again:(:( my DR is having a home health nurse come in once a day to give me a fluid IV. Had anyone else had to do this before? I'm a little freaked out...


----------



## AnakeRose

kassiaethne said:


> my new craving...anything that is shit for you, chips, icecream, chocolate, candy....wtf I've never even lined the last three much in my whole life. now it's like the food of the gods

I'm all about gummy candies right now. I really have to watch how many I grab lol


----------



## Kiss08

kassiaethne said:


> my new craving...anything that is shit for you, chips, icecream, chocolate, candy....wtf I've never even lined the last three much in my whole life. now it's like the food of the gods

Someone in my office brings a new box of girl scout cookies to work every day. I swear I eat half the box each day!


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> my new craving...anything that is shit for you, chips, icecream, chocolate, candy....wtf I've never even lined the last three much in my whole life. now it's like the food of the gods
> 
> Someone in my office brings a new box of girl scout cookies to work every day. I swear I eat half the box each day!Click to expand...

first of all LOL to kassia, i died when i read this...

and as for the girl scout cookies, im in the same boat... they have those new lemon ones that are like icing on the bottom and then i guess a butter lemon cookie on top, i swear i ate 3 boxes of those today. and the carmel chocolate ones in the purple box, in the past week im pretty sure ive eaten a whole truck full. my co-workers need to stop... this one little girl sells them outside our building and my one co-worker gets guilted into buying like 5 boxes EVERY MORNING, and as the resident preggo in the office, i have to do my duty and finish them off.


----------



## Atlmommy37

Nico82 are you staying team yellow?

Aiden187 I'd say boy based on the angle. 

I haven't been on in a while. I've been sick with a awful sinus infection. I've caught up. I'm glad to everyone is doing well


----------



## kassiaethne

kaili said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> my new craving...anything that is shit for you, chips, icecream, chocolate, candy....wtf I've never even lined the last three much in my whole life. now it's like the food of the gods
> 
> Someone in my office brings a new box of girl scout cookies to work every day. I swear I eat half the box each day!Click to expand...
> 
> first of all LOL to kassia, i died when i read this...
> 
> and as for the girl scout cookies, im in the same boat... they have those new lemon ones that are like icing on the bottom and then i guess a butter lemon cookie on top, i swear i ate 3 boxes of those today. and the carmel chocolate ones in the purple box, in the past week im pretty sure ive eaten a whole truck full. my co-workers need to stop... this one little girl sells them outside our building and my one co-worker gets guilted into buying like 5 boxes EVERY MORNING, and as the resident preggo in the office, i have to do my duty and finish them off.Click to expand...


oh god I am so so so jealous of you both for being able to have girlscout cookies. I want thin mints so bad I'd kill a puppy for a box at this point (not that that's a far stretch atm lol my puppy is driving me nuts). To bad they don't do girl scouts in other countries, should be world wide darnit....I need my thin minnnts


----------



## OperationBbyO

kassiaethne said:


> oh god I am so so so jealous of you both for being able to have girlscout cookies. I want thin mints so bad I'd kill a puppy for a box at this point (not that that's a far stretch atm lol my puppy is driving me nuts). To bad they don't do girl scouts in other countries, should be world wide darnit....I need my thin minnnts

So now is a bad time to tell you I am biting into a thin mint as I type this? I have a whole sleeve right in front of me. It's sooooooooooooooooooo good. :haha:


----------



## kassiaethne

OperationBbyO said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> oh god I am so so so jealous of you both for being able to have girlscout cookies. I want thin mints so bad I'd kill a puppy for a box at this point (not that that's a far stretch atm lol my puppy is driving me nuts). To bad they don't do girl scouts in other countries, should be world wide darnit....I need my thin minnnts
> 
> So now is a bad time to tell you I am biting into a thin mint as I type this? I have a whole sleeve right in front of me. It's sooooooooooooooooooo good. :haha:Click to expand...

if there was karma....they will suddenly appear next to me and you shall be left with nothing *looks around* damn guess nu karma for meeee *criiies*


----------



## nico82

Atlmommy37 said:


> Nico82 are you staying team yellow?
> 
> Aiden187 I'd say boy based on the angle.
> 
> I haven't been on in a while. I've been sick with a awful sinus infection. I've caught up. I'm glad to everyone is doing well

My partner wants to wait until birth for the surprise, me....well I want to know :rofl:

But will probably get the sonographer to put the sex in a envelope and not seal it and take it home put somewhere safe and if we want to know we can look at it at our discretion. :thumbup:


----------



## Southafrica

Thin mints yummm!! I am waiting impatiently for them to come by my door but no such luck!! :(:(

On a related cravings note, I can't get enough of all fruit Popsicles! Reached in for another today, found a envelope of photos I got developed last week which apparently I stuck I'm the freezer upon return. Oops hahaha


----------



## gatorj

nico82 said:


> Oops I meant HAND :rofl:

LOLOLOL!!!! So cute tho!!!!!!!!


----------



## kassiaethne

mmm eating coco crispies at 12:30 at night....goodbye 10 lbs I lost in the beginning of the pregnancy


----------



## MadamRose

Manda will change your date later 

Nico82 how cute 

So just over 3 hours til scan and I didn't get to bed til gone midnight. And it's not quite 7 and I'm up feeling sick. Was up for hour at 3 feeling sick and a while at 5. I so nervous don't know of sickness is from that or pregnancy sickness


----------



## Maybebub

Hi, last week end I bought some travel bands, the ones that press an acupressure point, I don' t know if it is psychological but it helps A LOT, O actually went to the Chinese clinic to have a massage ( my upper back is hurting) and they told me that they do acupuncture for women with morning sickness in that point and it helps, so maybe you should give it a try, is not that I no longer have nausea but it is definitely better, less nausea during the day.


----------



## JLMC

Hello All, Have any of you informed your employer in writing you are pregnant yet? Im not sure what to include or if its abit too early? What do you think? x


----------



## kaili

kassiaethne said:


> oh god i am so so so jealous of you both for being able to have girlscout cookies. I want thin mints so bad i'd kill a puppy for a box at this point (not that that's a far stretch atm lol my puppy is driving me nuts). To bad they don't do girl scouts in other countries, should be world wide darnit....i need my thin minnnts

cross the border! Lol


----------



## AnakeRose

JLMC said:


> Hello All, Have any of you informed your employer in writing you are pregnant yet? Im not sure what to include or if its abit too early? What do you think? x

Nope. I probably won't till the end of May or until I can't hide it anymore (whichever comes first). I start a new job on March 1 and they do not know yet.


----------



## Aiden187

does anyone ever feel like something is wrong,im so paranoid and scared,ive been trying to find the heartbeat with a home doppler but cant find it,i heard it at my dr office.


----------



## kaili

JLMC said:


> Hello All, Have any of you informed your employer in writing you are pregnant yet? Im not sure what to include or if its abit too early? What do you think? x

JLMC, for me our system is a little unusual, as we are very informal. i work for the government, but our group is very family oriented, so I told my boss in person 2 weeks after I got my BFP... my husband on the other hand, he wrote his formal notice last week... 

he included the following points: 
- my due date
- my upcoming appointment dates that he will be attending
- a delivery plan that will put him out of the office the week of my due date (or the week after i deliver if i go early
- a request to meet to discuss work options for post-delivery


----------



## maybebaby3

Mummy to Chloe how was the scan?!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Aiden187 said:


> does anyone ever feel like something is wrong,im so paranoid and scared,ive been trying to find the heartbeat with a home doppler but cant find it,i heard it at my dr office.

I always remember that it's still early and the little beans swim around in there and play and can be difficult if they are turned the wrong way. I'm a really tiny person and I know about where my bean sits all the time and sometimes I still have issues.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Here is my 12 week scan. I measured ahead by two days again. I don't have any nub shots and I know skull theory is basically anyone's best guess but any guesses? (Sorry it's sideways!)


----------



## Kiss08

Aiden187 said:


> does anyone ever feel like something is wrong,im so paranoid and scared,ive been trying to find the heartbeat with a home doppler but cant find it,i heard it at my dr office.

Yep. I woke up at 3 am with some vague "bad feeling." Couldn't get back to sleep until 4 am. Looked for a heartbeat on my doppler this morning and couldn't find it. I went to the doctor's a week ago (and found the heartbeat at home last weekend), so I'm sure everything's fine.. but I am paranoid about something being wrong..


----------



## kaili

OperationBbyO said:


> I always remember that it's still early and the little beans swim around in there and play and can be difficult if they are turned the wrong way. I'm a really tiny person and I know about where my bean sits all the time and sometimes I still have issues.

what do you mean "can be difficult"? you mean in terms of how you feel? 

I'm twig sized also and can feel my lil goober most of the day, i feel like its starting to rise higher up out of my pelvis now, because i can't find the heartbeat vaginally anymore, and also because it feels like there is less room in my central region than there used to be. i am feeling like i have to breathe heavier (indicating there is more pressure on my lungs than before), and my urge to pee has increased 10 fold without drinking more water, meaning somethings pushing on my bladder now... the indigestion has started too... all these new things are probably normal but can't help but freak out about them


----------



## MadamRose

OperationBbyO lovely scan pic are they moving your due date?


My scan went well i got put back 4 days to 12+5 but still very happy new due date of 6th. Sonographer was a bit annoying as wouldn't give more than one picture, and dh really wanted his own and we also wanted one for the baby record book so bit upset about that. But baby went from sitting like in the picture to laying down. Looks so different to scan with chloe.
 



Attached Files:







12+5.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Phantom710

Hope all is well with everyone :)


----------



## kassiaethne

Ugh I've got to get my husband a man book for what to expect when we are expecting because everything is a crisis to him. Talked to him about ms, what a shit doctor why did they not get rid of it!! I have ligament pain from the baby growing...we shou ld go see a othopedic doctor....keep having to explain to him that it is normal and no pain no gain lol. He's calmed down a little today, been reading baby websites today, even sent me one on the proper side to sleep on *facepalms*


----------



## MadamRose

I sleep however i feel comfy, tbh i half lay on front. but slick out one leg at angle so i not putting much pressure on belly


----------



## kassiaethne

Hehe yeah i tend to end up on my belly or in some wierd position via tons of pillows around me. I know he does it out of love, I just don't want him stressing during the pregnancy more then I am lol.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes deffo men can be so annoying at times, even if they have best intentions


----------



## krockwell

It doesn't really matter how you sleep until you're further along anyway! For both my boys pregnancies, I slept on my belly! :haha: This one, I'm still sleeping on my belly! It's the most comfy for me, and doesn't do anything til baby is bigger anyhow! 

A lot of the "unsafe" things they say in pregnancy are actually fine. I eat soft cheeses, deli meats, runny eggs, SUSHI! all the things they said you shouldn't eat... I ate! :haha: 
I just think it has a lot to do on the quality of such foods etc and whether or not the sources you're getting it from are good/safe places! If you've never been sick from it before, it shouldn't be a problem during pregnancy IMO!


----------



## OperationBbyO

kaili said:


> OperationBbyO said:
> 
> 
> I always remember that it's still early and the little beans swim around in there and play and can be difficult if they are turned the wrong way. I'm a really tiny person and I know about where my bean sits all the time and sometimes I still have issues.
> 
> what do you mean "can be difficult"? you mean in terms of how you feel?
> 
> I'm twig sized also and can feel my lil goober most of the day, i feel like its starting to rise higher up out of my pelvis now, because i can't find the heartbeat vaginally anymore, and also because it feels like there is less room in my central region than there used to be. i am feeling like i have to breathe heavier (indicating there is more pressure on my lungs than before), and my urge to pee has increased 10 fold without drinking more water, meaning somethings pushing on my bladder now... the indigestion has started too... all these new things are probably normal but can't help but freak out about themClick to expand...

Meant to say "it" as in finding the heartbeat can be difficult if the baby is facing a certain direction, like to the back. 

My wee one has moved out of my pelvis. I very much have a bump. It's small, but it's def there.


----------



## kaili

OperationBbyO said:


> Meant to say "it" as in finding the heartbeat can be difficult if the baby is facing a certain direction, like to the back.
> 
> My wee one has moved out of my pelvis. I very much have a bump. It's small, but it's def there.

ahh ok pheww!! i read it and was like OMG is it dangerous for me to sit in certain squished up positions being so small like you??? hahaha im a bit of an over-reactor i guess its because in my mind, if something goes wrong, its my fault


----------



## kaili

quick! someone post something interesting! i have an hour left at work and i've run out of things to do! 

here i'll start... has anyone used the intelligender kits from drug stores on past pregnancies? accurate or no?


----------



## LadyL

kaili said:


> quick! someone post something interesting! i have an hour left at work and i've run out of things to do!
> 
> here i'll start... has anyone used the intelligender kits from drug stores on past pregnancies? accurate or no?

I used it with my first. It was right. Predicted a boy and had a boy. Did it again this time and it said boy again. Will find out March 21st if it was right!!


----------



## Kiss08

LadyL said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> quick! someone post something interesting! i have an hour left at work and i've run out of things to do!
> 
> here i'll start... has anyone used the intelligender kits from drug stores on past pregnancies? accurate or no?
> 
> I used it with my first. It was right. Predicted a boy and had a boy. Did it again this time and it said boy again. Will find out March 21st if it was right!!Click to expand...

Ooo. March 21? That's soon! How's exciting!

My gender scan will be April 17.


----------



## LadyL

Kiss08 said:


> LadyL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaili said:
> 
> 
> quick! someone post something interesting! i have an hour left at work and i've run out of things to do!
> 
> here i'll start... has anyone used the intelligender kits from drug stores on past pregnancies? accurate or no?
> 
> I used it with my first. It was right. Predicted a boy and had a boy. Did it again this time and it said boy again. Will find out March 21st if it was right!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo. March 21? That's soon! How's exciting!
> 
> My gender scan will be April 17.Click to expand...


I know!! I can't wait. Find out at 16 weeks! (3 weeks from tomorrow)! I'm getting to find out so soon pretty much because I have the most awesome doctor ever!! Seriously, he is the best. He lets me do whatever I want/ask and I even have his personal cell number if I ever need him. I've never had to call him for anything though. Even with my first pregnancy. 
The reason why he's so good to me is bc I'm a nurse and I took care of one of his really good friends when he died. And he always has thanked me for taking good care of his friend. So he basically told me that he'll do whatever I want (within reason of course). LOVE him! :)


----------



## Aiden187

At what point are the levels to high for a pregnancy test


----------



## Guppy051708

I used intelligender for all of my viable pregnancys so far. It was right for DS1 and DS2. Its predicitng girl for this one....although i feel like thats not in the cards for me :( but i really really hope im wrong! My scan is in 16 days. Cant wait!!!!


----------



## Melissa_M

I can't wait for yours either Steph!!! I think I'm more excited for yours than mine :rofl: 

I would probably do one of those gender urine tests but I've never seen them in stores around here....


----------



## smonty27

Hey everyone sorry I have been kinda MIA school has been kicking my butt but I wanted to post this most recent scan I got yesterday 

Our little jelly bean had a heart beat of 162! 
Find out what were having April 4th
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kiss08

Aiden187 said:


> At what point are the levels to high for a pregnancy test

The hook effect happens around 7-8 weeks I think. Why would you want to take a hpt? The reality is that even if a pregnant person would miscarry (that's the only reason a confirmed pregnant woman would continue to want to test, I assume), your hCG levels would stay high enough to test positive for quite a while. Plus, in mmc, your body "thinks" it's still pregnant so it continues to produce hCG. Either way, HPTs aren't a good indication for miscarriage or healthy pregnancy past 8 weeks.


----------



## kaili

My levels were dropping around 7 weeks and I was scaring the piss out of myself continuing to test, but despite the fading lines, my ultrasound at 8 wks showed healthy lil bean, so I quit poasing cuz all it did was worry me


----------



## kaili

Guppy051708 said:


> I used intelligender for all of my viable pregnancys so far. It was right for DS1 and DS2. Its predicitng girl for this one....although i feel like thats not in the cards for me :( but i really really hope im wrong! My scan is in 16 days. Cant wait!!!!

Ive heae d if it says boy then its most likely accurate, bc it test lvl of testosterone, but if it says girl it may be inaccurate if your lil man just hasn't produced the testosterone yet


----------



## OperationBbyO

kaili said:


> My levels were dropping around 7 weeks and I was scaring the piss out of myself continuing to test, but despite the fading lines, my ultrasound at 8 wks showed healthy lil bean, so I quit poasing cuz all it did was worry me

I must be a TTC weirdo b/c I refused to test until BBT told me I was pregnant and then I refused to POAS more than once. Now I have this big stockpile of test. :haha: I'm going to give them to a TTC friend next time I see her.


----------



## AnakeRose

Scan today :) Maybe I'll get a better photo today :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Is it weird that I'm not stressing or obsessing over every little detail about my first pregnancy? I've been getting some strange reactions when people ask me questions and I'm not making a huge deal about every twinge or cramp. I dunno, I just think stressing and obsessing is unnecessary and there's not much point to it. I'm not the type that likes it when people make a big deal about me (wedding was a challenge). 

I have to admit, at first I was obsessing, but I got over it really quickly.


----------



## massoma8489

I had a gentic ultrasound on tuseday baby is 12 weeks and babys healthy mostly my cerivic is closed and thats just so revilling to hear thank god


----------



## MadamRose

LadyL how exciting to find out sex

Guppy051708 isn't it kinda scary to think we almost at stage where gender is start to be able to be told?

smonty27 lovely scan picture, and yay for knowing when you will hopefully find out. i have to wait for a letter to come through with my 20 week scan. I dont see why they dont just book at 12 week as only like 1 day a week we can go :dohh:

AnakeRose hope scan goes well 

massoma8489 glad your ultrasound went well :D 

Even thought we aint finding out I done gender guess just to see peoples opinions https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1756315-dating-scan-picture-gender-guess.html


----------



## kaili

A pic from my 12wk scan, nuchal length was 1.2cm, supposedly anything below 3cm is normal... 5.2cm CRL right now, feeling good!! i got an awesome 4d video of him/her sucking its little thumb and am loving today!!

https://i.imgur.com/5R9qp0n.jpg?1


----------



## MadamRose

kaili lovely picture


----------



## kassiaethne

Awe that is sich a cute pic.


----------



## Mum2Micah

Nice Pics Ladies!
Mum2C I couldnt see a nub but thinking girl.
Kali I have an inkling your's is a girl as there is a clear nub..however I am hopeless at it so take it with a grain of salt haha

I got all my genetic blood tests back and bubs is all healthy which is fantastic. It was the first time I got them due to my age.

I have my 20 week scan booked which was done at my 12 week scan plus I have my first midwife appointment next wed. All becoming very real now!


----------



## MadamRose

Mum2Micah no no nub just for fun on either skull or just based on people's 12 week pics as i heard people say 12 week scans can often look different for different sex


----------



## Zebra2023

Great scan photos MTC, Smonty and Kaili :thumbup:

Good news Massoma :flower:

My last scan with the EPU, have now been discharged :happydance: baby was yawning :haha: then started to bounce around, so cute!! Waiting on a consultant appointment with the hospital I will be giving birth at, need to contact the midwife for that as I haven't heard anything and I should have had it by now. My next scan is at 20 weeks then will have a scan every 4 weeks after that. I was really nervous today with being discharged but I am so happy :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Our baby moo bean 13.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## adopim

Hey all! Had my first prenatal and ultrasound yesterday. :) It went very well, baby is looking good and did a little dancing for mommy and daddy too! 
Can you please change my due date to September 22 please? Baby was measuring a few days ahead of my dates so I'm going to go with the 22nd due date, thanks!


----------



## MadamRose

adopim glad all is well i will change date now :D


----------



## AnakeRose

Scan today went really well! No signs of down syndrome. Baby was super active with a HB of 159bpm. It was waving it's little arms around and kicking up a storm. My mom came with me today and took a few photos with her cell phone. 

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130228_125737_zps5b57f895.jpg


----------



## massoma8489

Zebra2023 said:


> Great scan photos MTC, Smonty and Kaili :thumbup:
> 
> Good news Massoma :flower:
> 
> My last scan with the EPU, have now been discharged :happydance: baby was yawning :haha: then started to bounce around, so cute!! Waiting on a consultant appointment with the hospital I will be giving birth at, need to contact the midwife for that as I haven't heard anything and I should have had it by now. My next scan is at 20 weeks then will have a scan every 4 weeks after that. I was really nervous today with being discharged but I am so happy :flower:

So happy 4 u I did my scan and she gave me a cd that recorded how baby was grabing a foot hosptials r depressing dont about any one else or maybe I stayed there for tooo long with my baby girl. By the time u know it were going to be in our 30 weeks omg I cant wait


----------



## massoma8489

AnakeRose said:


> Scan today went really well! No signs of down syndrome. Baby was super active with a HB of 159bpm. It was waving it's little arms around and kicking up a storm. My mom came with me today and took a few photos with her cell phone.
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130228_125737_zps5b57f895.jpg

2cute happy every thing good for u


----------



## adopim

https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/1D9063FC-A26F-4126-B2D1-C29FCE856865-203-00000017A716193A_zpse07933a5.jpg

https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/44AB2F25-4414-49E9-8C52-73B6500589A1-203-000000171A01E96D_zpse332d790.jpg


----------



## Gwenylovey

mummytochloe said:


> Manda will change your date later
> 
> Nico82 how cute
> 
> So just over 3 hours til scan and I didn't get to bed til gone midnight. And it's not quite 7 and I'm up feeling sick. Was up for hour at 3 feeling sick and a while at 5. I so nervous don't know of sickness is from that or pregnancy sickness

Wow, scan central! Congrats ladies on the beautiful scans!! Those are some adorable looking little babies :)

I have a question for you all. Does anyone's uterus feel sore/mildly achy? I feel like I can feel my uterus when I'm walking around and if I press on it it's slightly sore. Just wondering if this was normal or if I should ask my ob about it.


----------



## Atlmommy37

So, I had the maternit21 test done. My results were all negative:happydance: the test is suppose to give gender, but mine was inconclusive...boo. I'm thinking of having a gender scan in two weeks. I can't stand the wait.

Everyone's ultrasounds are so cute!


----------



## Pink Petals

Gwenylovey said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> Manda will change your date later
> 
> Nico82 how cute
> 
> So just over 3 hours til scan and I didn't get to bed til gone midnight. And it's not quite 7 and I'm up feeling sick. Was up for hour at 3 feeling sick and a while at 5. I so nervous don't know of sickness is from that or pregnancy sickness
> 
> Wow, scan central! Congrats ladies on the beautiful scans!! Those are some adorable looking little babies :)
> 
> I have a question for you all. Does anyone's uterus feel sore/mildly achy? I feel like I can feel my uterus when I'm walking around and if I press on it it's slightly sore. Just wondering if this was normal or if I should ask my ob about it.Click to expand...

I have been feeling something similar, but not sure if it is normal. Mine isnt really sore, but I do feel pressure when I press on it.


----------



## SteffyRae

I cant seem to post my photos on here for some reason.


----------



## AnakeRose

My baby has moved up into my abdomen so I'm now feeling more pressure in my stomach than before. I mostly feel it if I try to lie on my stomach.


----------



## SteffyRae

fixed it!! he/ she is sucking their thumb
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p482/faeazar1991/thumbsucking.jpg


----------



## Aiden187

I have had to pee 10 times in a one hour period.


----------



## Emmy1987

My scan is this morning. Am crapping myself!


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely scan pictures coming in


----------



## Kiss08

It's 2 am and I can't sleep. Insomnia in pregnancy may be my most detested symptom..:growlmad:

On a positive note, oh hey, baby is a plum now!! 12 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## vic161209

super cute scan pics ladies

good luck emmy:flower:

my tummy has popped up last few days, its also giving me aches, and making me pee a million times a day! lol


----------



## kaili

Can any of you ladies possibly give me some calming words? I just found out yesterday I am blood type A-, hubby is getting tested today but he's pure chinese so I am quite certain he is a + blood type. The docs want me to get the rhogam shot at 28 weeks and again immediately after birth. They said it wont harm the baby during pregnancy but I cant help but worry. Has anyone had the shot during pregnancy? Or had complications from being rh-? Any personal experiences would be appreciated. I am really freaking out that I will be to blame if something goes wrong but I really have no idea what to expect...


----------



## SteffyRae

One of my close friends had the same issue. Her baby was perfectly fine! The shots I believe don't really have any problems that go with them, at least not for her or her daughter


----------



## Atlmommy37

kaili said:


> Can any of you ladies possibly give me some calming words? I just found out yesterday I am blood type A-, hubby is getting tested today but he's pure chinese so I am quite certain he is a + blood type. The docs want me to get the rhogam shot at 28 weeks and again immediately after birth. They said it wont harm the baby during pregnancy but I cant help but worry. Has anyone had the shot during pregnancy? Or had complications from being rh-? Any personal experiences would be appreciated. I am really freaking out that I will be to blame if something goes wrong but I really have no idea what to expect...

The shots are very safe. They not only protect this baby, but majorly with next pregnancy. Because once your blood and baby blood mixes during delivery your body will build antibodies against rh+. So without the shot you'll have a high risk of miscarriage with each future pregnancy. Please try to not worry. You and your little one will be fine.


----------



## MadamRose

kaili I'm rh- hunni. I had to have a shot at 28 weeks, then after birth when it was confirmed chloe had dh's blood group. I also had extra shot at around 16 weeks but only because i had a bleed. It shouldn't cause any problems. It's came be that a serious problem or i wouldn't be allowed a home birth with it x


----------



## Kiss08

I just accepted a job that starts a month prior to my due date. I told the boss when I accepted. She is a friend of mine and knew I was trying so wasn't terribly surprised. However, after the obligatory "congratulations," she just said she'd get back to be about whether or not it would be a problem for the clinic after speaking with the rest of the employees. Now I'm worried they'll rescind the offer. I have been sort of counting on this job as my current one ends the end of July when I graduate from graduate school. Now I'm worried...


----------



## maybebaby3

Loving all the scan pics :) get my 12wk scan Tuesday :D


----------



## MadamRose

maybebaby3 hope all goes well :D


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> I just accepted a job that starts a month prior to my due date. I told the boss when I accepted. She is a friend of mine and knew I was trying so wasn't terribly surprised. However, after the obligatory "congratulations," she just said she'd get back to be about whether or not it would be a problem for the clinic after speaking with the rest of the employees. Now I'm worried they'll rescind the offer. I have been sort of counting on this job as my current one ends the end of July when I graduate from graduate school. Now I'm worried...

Read up on the employment standards in your area. They can't rescind an offer if you're pregnant from what I understand. It's considered discrimination.


----------



## Guppy051708

RH- shot. I dont have RH factor but plenty of women i know do. The shot is easy peasy and they never had issues with it and their LOs are perfect. Im usually the natural crunchy type and dont like to take meds (even when im not pregnant!), but based on the readings ive done about the shot, i would not hesitate to get it if i were Rh- :nope: It's one of those things that the benefits outweigh the risk. (and really the risk isn't much). As some PPs alluded to, its more about for your next pregnancy. Bc if for some reason the blood types mix and it gets into your system, (which it probably will!), then the next pregnancy your body will create antibodys (a protective factor to you), and that can cause many complications with your NEXT baby. (and of course there are risks right after giving birth too, if you dont get the shot). I would def. get it if i were RH-


----------



## kaili

Thanks for all the replies about the Rhogam shots... I am one of those people who hates taking meds and getting shots... I don't even like taking benadryl now that I am pregnant even though it clears up my sinuses!! I am def going to do it, because I don't even think my husband even has a recessive negative at all, and we do want one or two more kids after this one so ill do whats best for them :)


----------



## kaili

A still from the video they gave me. So in love with its little ear and its little nose and fingers and knee and really all of it I cant stand how great it makes me feel! (First timer alert!)

https://i.imgur.com/5INIjmM.jpg


----------



## AnakeRose

Yay! Buying the crib today! Babies R Us has the one I wanted on for $213.99 :D


----------



## bekkie

That's a fantastic price! especially for Toys-r-us! 

We're looking for a bed for DS as he's still sleeping in the toddler bed (converted from crib)


Good luck with the job Kiss08!! Hope everything works out in your favour.


----------



## MadamRose

Kaili lovely pic

Aneka yay for crib. 

Dd is going into adult single at weekend been in toddler bed for about a year. So we can convert toddler bed back into cot for baby as have matching changing table extension for it


----------



## Kiss08

I heard back from the employer today and she said all is a go! I'll be starting August 12th, due September 13th, and I'll take 6 weeks of maternity leave. Four day a week position with benefits. I'm hoping to work it out so that baby won't have to go to daycare until after New Years. He/she would be 3.5 months then.


----------



## maybebaby3

Kiss glad all has worked out well with the job :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Must be in the water! We just got DS1 a single bed (upgrade from his convertible crib). I'm anxious to see how he does, but i think he will get a much better sleep!


----------



## LadyL

Question to you moms with older kids.....when did y'all transition your kid from crib to toddler bed? My mom thinks I'll have jack in his toddler bed by the time this baby is born. (He'll be just over 18 mo old then). But I was thinking he'd still be in his crib? Frankly, I'm scared at the thought of switching him. I like the fact that he's confined at night and can't get up and hurt himself in the middle of the night.


----------



## krockwell

We move my oldest son (now 3) into a regular twin bed at 1 yr. I just put rails up around it. We had issues with him getting up/out of bed, but he would fall asleep on the floor, and I'd transfer him into his bed once I went to bed. :shrug: we have no issues with him now.

My youngest son (18 months) is in a crib right now, but we'll be moving him to a regular twin bed this week once hubby comes home. I plan on putting the rails up and trying to "babyproof" his room as best as I can - I'll be using the baby monitor on YDS because he's a lot more mischevious then ODS. I'm a bit nervous about YDS, but we need to have the crib for this baby (not for a long time mind you lol) but I want to transition him to a regular bed, and then into the other room with his brother on bunk beds before babe gets here, so YDS doesn't feel kicked out of his room/bed etc! 

Best of luck!


----------



## SteffyRae

my 20 month old is in a crib now and we will transition him into his toddler bed in june when we move he will be just over 2. I'm nervous for the same reason but the new baby will be getting his crib and I want to get him used to his bed before the baby comes


----------



## massoma8489

OK u guys upgrade on my preg. LOL 

WENT to the fetal miternily docter today because of my history of miscarge and premuture delivery. WELL kinda scared he said so far so good but he recommended cirklog with progstrin shots. I really dont want to get a sirklog im scared of the 5 percent chance of miscarge. DOES any one have had a history of dialating early . I m not dailated so far but has any one had a history like me and only went with the shots and did fine let me know ladies thanks i will try to keep up with the club lol


----------



## Zebra2023

massoma8489 said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Great scan photos MTC, Smonty and Kaili :thumbup:
> 
> Good news Massoma :flower:
> 
> My last scan with the EPU, have now been discharged :happydance: baby was yawning :haha: then started to bounce around, so cute!! Waiting on a consultant appointment with the hospital I will be giving birth at, need to contact the midwife for that as I haven't heard anything and I should have had it by now. My next scan is at 20 weeks then will have a scan every 4 weeks after that. I was really nervous today with being discharged but I am so happy :flower:
> 
> So happy 4 u I did my scan and she gave me a cd that recorded how baby was grabing a foot hosptials r depressing dont about any one else or maybe I stayed there for tooo long with my baby girl. By the time u know it were going to be in our 30 weeks omg I cant waitClick to expand...

Thank you :flower: Pleased your scan went well too, cute how it was grabbing its foot :) 

Lots of other lovely scans getting posted too :thumbup:


----------



## Kiss08

A student just came into my office suite (not even my office, but a nearby one) with the STRONGEST perfume EVER! Except no one notices by me. Ahhhh! This sensitivity to smells is killing me.


----------



## AnakeRose

Ugh, chinese food I had for lunch is not sitting well in my stomach :(


----------



## maybebaby3

Thank god it's the weekend! Not that I got a lie in as kids up at 7 as usual but at least no work!


----------



## Asher

Our boys stayed out last night, so I slept from 10 til7 this morning, I feel like a new woman!! I am going to get the cleaning done before they come home so I can spend some non shouty time with them! Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## maybebaby3

Love the weekend! Even though I've spent the last hour clearing! And loads still to do! Going to a fun day later with the kids :)


----------



## babydevil1989

DS went into a bed at 16 months due to.him climbing out of his cot! :dohh: hes been fine (hes 3 now)

feeling more human the past few days which is an improvement! x


----------



## massoma8489

AnakeRose said:


> Ugh, chinese food I had for lunch is not sitting well in my stomach :(

I had chinesss to and im so sick to my stomch it was lunch and I couldnt eat dinner or anything 2day


----------



## kaili

I came down with a serious sinus infection last night. Ive been clogged in my cheeks, ears, forehead, and nose for the past 20 hours. Leaking a constant flow of clear watery goo from both nostrils since I went to bed and its so irritating (physically AND emotionally) because I couldn't sleep more than 10 minutes at a time. Theres a mine-field of tissues on my bed and nightstand and i think im slowly losing my mind. I tried to neti pot but am so congested that the water wouldnt even go thru and im pretty sure it leaked into my ear. Doc called me back and said tylenol sinus is safe. Have any of you ladies had sinus issues?? And if so how did you treat?


----------



## EstelSeren

kaili- I've got a major cold at the moment and all I've been able to do is keep on top of my runny nose really! I have found that a small dose of Calpol helped when the pressure got particularly bad! I'm going to try Olbas oil or similar tonight to hopefully relieve some of the congestion but I'm not sure if I can tolerate the smell! Tylenol is paracetamol, right? In which case it's absolutely fine to use during pregnancy! I can understand why you'd be nervous about using it though- I hate medicating whilst I'm pregnant! :dohh:

I'm so excited for Monday! In less than 48 hours I'll know for certain that everything's all right this pregnancy! I'm positive anyway as I have no reason to believe that there's anything wrong but it'll be such a relief to know that all is well and also to be given a firm due date! Also, Tanwen's so cute when she sees scan pictures so I can't wait to see her face Monday!:cloud9: 

Beca :wave:


----------



## maybebaby3

Kaili its ok to have paracetamol but you shouldn't have any decongestants. I got prescribed antibiotics to clear the infection.


----------



## kaili

maybebaby3 said:


> Kaili its ok to have paracetamol but you shouldn't have any decongestants. I got prescribed antibiotics to clear the infection.

i called my OB and shes the one who told me to take the Tylenol Sinus, the box says to take two, but paranoid as I am, I'm going to just take one and see if it helps a little at all (if it doesn't I'll just deal with it and let it run its course)

i tried neti potting again today and was able to get two full pots through and it seems to have helped temporarily... this is gross, but Ive been sitting here with a spoon and when I start leaking I just spoon it into a measuring cup, sorry if TMI but i've gotten almost a half a cup since 5 hours ago (and my faceache and headache seem to be lessening), so if I keep at this for the rest of the day, it might just clear up on its own without having to take the meds... though now i can see why i've had such a raging headache... i dont know how all this even fit inside my head

i get super paranoid about drugs even when the docs say they are safe since i am pregnant, and i think the stress of worrying about "what if it hurts my lil bean" is far worse than the physical suffering I'm experiencing due to the infection, which is why i've just been letting it happen


----------



## maybebaby3

Yeah I'm paranoid too. It's awful being bunged up tho :( I used a saline spray too. Not as good as a sinus spray but at least helps a bit.


----------



## kaili

Mummy I forgot to ask when you have a sec can you change my due date to sep 13? Thx


----------



## Kiss08

I am so annoyed with this constant and intense hunger. I try to eat well but when I need to eat every hour, I just run out of (or can't stand to even think about eating any more) healthy snacks. I'm never satisfied and am terrified about gaining a ton of weight. It's taking my DH longer than expected to bring home lunch and I feel like I'm going to explode. I get mad when I'm hungry so now that I'm hungry all the freaking time I'm always irritable, too! I want to be cute pregnant, not fat pregnant, dang it!


----------



## maybebaby3

Kiss I'm the same :( I put on weight over Xmas and then got my bfp. Weighed 58.6 at the time of my bfp in early jan and now weigh 62. I'm only 1.58m so short!


----------



## adopim

Yup, I've put on 15lbs since my wedding in October. :( Most of it happened over the holidays, at least 10lbs of it happened between Thanksgiving and New Years Eve. Lol.


----------



## kaili

REALLY irritated with my sinus infection right now. I decided against the tylenol cold and just took a regular tylenol instead to keep fever down. Normally I don't act like such a baby because I just drug myself up with whatever we have to get rid of the symptoms but I can't do that now!!! Arggghh


----------



## babydevil1989

ahhh found the heartbeat on my doppler! :))


----------



## kassiaethne

finally was able to leave the apartment today and hang out with my husband. I feel like a real human again


----------



## kaili

kassiaethne said:


> finally was able to leave the apartment today and hang out with my husband. I feel like a real human again

Lol I seem to be the opposite. I am feeling sorry for my husband (as wonderful as he is) because I got sick for first time yesterday and I have been bed ridden and he has been waiting on me hand and foot. 

And congrats babydevil!! Always a great feeling hearing the HB, I heard it vaginally for a couple weeks but baby has risen into my abdomen and I am in a period where I cant find it vaginally or abdominally anymore. Gonna wait til 14 weeks and try again


----------



## kassiaethne

kaili said:


> Lol I seem to be the opposite. I am feeling sorry for my husband (as wonderful as he is) because I got sick for first time yesterday and I have been bed ridden and he has been waiting on me hand and foot.

yeah I was like that for the last month, I was in confined to bedrest and my husband was doing everything for me. the MS finally is letting up, I only dry heave every once in a while now


----------



## Asher

I think I'm feeling slightly more human this last few days. I've still got the cold I've had for weeks, it comes and goes, but I don't think I'm quite as exhausted as I was. I am very faddy with foods, but I do think I'm not feeling quite so horrible. 
Am hoping for a better day with the three terrors today, the big two were especially naughty in their return from the in laws yesterday, I am hoping a good nights sleep has sorted them out! Fingers crossed!


----------



## maybebaby3

It's a rubbish weather day today which means staying stuck at home apart from lunch when we are going to a party at McDonalds. Thank god it's literally across the road!


----------



## Asher

Is it generally warm over there Maybebaby? Do you just get the odd bad day?


----------



## Bumpbananas

kaili said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Kaili its ok to have paracetamol but you shouldn't have any decongestants. I got prescribed antibiotics to clear the infection.
> 
> i called my OB and shes the one who told me to take the Tylenol Sinus, the box says to take two, but paranoid as I am, I'm going to just take one and see if it helps a little at all (if it doesn't I'll just deal with it and let it run its course)
> 
> i tried neti potting again today and was able to get two full pots through and it seems to have helped temporarily... this is gross, but Ive been sitting here with a spoon and when I start leaking I just spoon it into a measuring cup, sorry if TMI but i've gotten almost a half a cup since 5 hours ago (and my faceache and headache seem to be lessening), so if I keep at this for the rest of the day, it might just clear up on its own without having to take the meds... though now i can see why i've had such a raging headache... i dont know how all this even fit inside my head
> 
> i get super paranoid about drugs even when the docs say they are safe since i am pregnant, and i think the stress of worrying about "what if it hurts my lil bean" is far worse than the physical suffering I'm experiencing due to the infection, which is why i've just been letting it happenClick to expand...

Sorry to hear so many of you are not feeling well. :flower: I'm bunged up but not as sick as many of you. I'm intrigued... What is neti potting???!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Asher said:


> Is it generally warm over there Maybebaby? Do you just get the odd bad day?

When it rains it pours here but it's not as cold as uk. Never snows. The temp now is 14 deg. Summer it gets up to mid/high 30s!


----------



## maybebaby3

Just found HB on Doppler again :D its getting easier to find now!!! 164bpm!


----------



## kaili

Bumpbananas said:


> Sorry to hear so many of you are not feeling well. :flower: I'm bunged up but not as sick as many of you. I'm intrigued... What is neti potting???!!

Its when you take a container full of sterile lukewarm salt water and pour it in one nostril of your nose and let it drain out the other nostril. Sounds gross but I have serious sinus problems and sometimes its the only thing that will allow me to breathe freely for an hour or so


----------



## AnakeRose

I think I'm finally starting to feel like a human again. I haven't had any stomach issues today (knock on wood). Down to 1 diclectin pill a day if I need it. Still haven't heard my baby's heart beat yet. Dr couldn't find it at my last appointment, but I'm sure she'll find it this time. 

Nervous about starting a new job tomorrow. They don't know I'm pregnant yet.


----------



## Kiss08

AnakeRose said:


> I think I'm finally starting to feel like a human again. I haven't had any stomach issues today (knock on wood). Down to 1 diclectin pill a day if I need it. Still haven't heard my baby's heart beat yet. Dr couldn't find it at my last appointment, but I'm sure she'll find it this time.
> 
> Nervous about starting a new job tomorrow. They don't know I'm pregnant yet.

Glad you're feeling better! When's your next appt?


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm finally starting to feel like a human again. I haven't had any stomach issues today (knock on wood). Down to 1 diclectin pill a day if I need it. Still haven't heard my baby's heart beat yet. Dr couldn't find it at my last appointment, but I'm sure she'll find it this time.
> 
> Nervous about starting a new job tomorrow. They don't know I'm pregnant yet.
> 
> Glad you're feeling better! When's your next appt?Click to expand...

Current theory is next thursday, but I don't know what my work schedule is yet so I may have to cancel and reschedule.


----------



## Kiss08

I'm struggling with the decision to work 3 or 4 days after I return to work after maternity leave (6 weeks). The 4 day would mean benefits (health insurance, paid vacation/holidays) and the 3 day has no benefits. I'm supposed to let my boss know tomorrow what I want to do. I thought I was sure about what I wanted to do but now I'm second guessing myself. Anyone have any thoughts/input??


----------



## maybebaby3

Anake good luck with the new job!

Kiss personally I'd go with the 4 day plan coz of the benefits. I work full time. It can be tough but its doable! Go with what your heart says!


----------



## EstelSeren

Hi all!
Just to let you all know that my scan went really well! Baby was fast asleep but decided to give us a lovely wave part way through and their heart was beating beautifully! :cloud9: I've been put back 5 days so I'm 12 weeks exactly today and my new due date is 16th September! Not too bothered though as baby's perfectly happy and that's what counts! :happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## massoma8489

EstelSeren said:


> Hi all!
> Just to let you all know that my scan went really well! Baby was fast asleep but decided to give us a lovely wave part way through and their heart was beating beautifully! :cloud9: I've been put back 5 days so I'm 12 weeks exactly today and my new due date is 16th September! Not too bothered though as baby's perfectly happy and that's what counts! :happydance:
> 
> Beca :wave:

THATS wat matters the most health and perfect in every moms eyes so happy for you hun every thong went well it become stress free when u know everythings gona be alrit as for me so far so good happy that everythings running smoth


----------



## klcuk3

Can you move me to the 2nd please as I got put forward a week when I had my 12 week scan! Xx


----------



## YoungNImum

i have my scan on Thursday :) not long to wait now x


----------



## massoma8489

GOT a ultrra sound app. ON the 15 of march to mesure my ceric


----------



## Kiss08

So I accepted the four day position today. I'm excited to start making some definite plans. Start date is August 12th so that I can work one month before I take off on maternity leave. I've already started calling daycares. That's so crazy to think about. 

In other exciting news, today is the first day in probably six weeks that I did not need to take a nap!! Yay for second trimester!!!


----------



## kaili

My sinus infection is finally gone!! 

This morning I had a weird experience in the shower. It wasn't a really hot shower, but since I was sick I didnt wash or brush my hair for 3 days and spent quite a while in the shower with my arms above my head combing out the knots, near the end of my shower, my heartbeat rose and I got a little dizzy and my ears started ringing... 

Any of you had similar experiences? It was similar to what I sometimes experience when I stand up too fast, but it lasted about 30-45 full seconds and the ear ringing seemed to deafen my ability to hear for a few minutes after the diziness went away? Think I just had a massive sudden blood pressure drop?


----------



## AnakeRose

kaili said:


> My sinus infection is finally gone!!
> 
> This morning I had a weird experience in the shower. It wasn't a really hot shower, but since I was sick I didnt wash or brush my hair for 3 days and spent quite a while in the shower with my arms above my head combing out the knots, near the end of my shower, my heartbeat rose and I got a little dizzy and my ears started ringing...
> 
> Any of you had similar experiences? It was similar to what I sometimes experience when I stand up too fast, but it lasted about 30-45 full seconds and the ear ringing seemed to deafen my ability to hear for a few minutes after the diziness went away? Think I just had a massive sudden blood pressure drop?

Could be part of your sinus infection. Whenever I get a head cold my ears ring. Since your arms were above your head for so long, it may have affected your blood pressure. I get a sudden ringing in my ears and everything goes muffled periodically. I'm used to it though because it's happened my whole life.


----------



## kaili

Yea, I was having a hard ti.e describing it but you did it perfectly. Ringing then muffled. Apparently its normal. 

Yall getting cramps in your uterus these days? New development for me its right where bean is sitting


----------



## kaili

anybody else paranoid about DTD or is it just me?


----------



## Kiss08

Me: Can you measure the circumference of my head?
DH: (while measuring my head) Is this another one of those gender prediction things?
Me: No.
DH: Is it some test to see how much your vagina will have to stretch?
Me: WHAT?! No!
DH: Then what's it for?
Me: So I know what size to buy my graduation cap, weirdo. 
DH: Well.. I just assumed it was baby related..

Maaaaybe I talk about my pregnancy too much with DH!


----------



## adopim

Kiss08 said:


> Me: Can you measure the circumference of my head?
> DH: (while measuring my head) Is this another one of those gender prediction things?
> Me: No.
> DH: Is it some test to see how much your vagina will have to stretch?
> Me: WHAT?! No!
> DH: Then what's it for?
> Me: So I know what size to buy my graduation cap, weirdo.
> DH: Well.. I just assumed it was baby related..
> 
> Maaaaybe I talk about my pregnancy too much with DH!

Oh that is just too funny! :rofl:


----------



## Maybebub

Hi everyone, 

I am so confused with the conversion of weeks to months, how do you count months? And the other confusion I have is that all the apps, books, websites say something different regarding the beginning of 2nd trimester, is it the 1rst day of week 13 or the first day of week 14?


----------



## kaili

Maybebub said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am so confused with the conversion of weeks to months, how do you count months? And the other confusion I have is that all the apps, books, websites say something different regarding the beginning of 2nd trimester, is it the 1rst day of week 13 or the first day of week 14?

i always hear first day of week 13, but idk for sure, all the books my doctor gave me with schedule trackers have dividers between week 12 and week 13 (3 different company's books) so I'm assuming its relatively accurate? idk


----------



## Kiss08

Maybebub said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am so confused with the conversion of weeks to months, how do you count months? And the other confusion I have is that all the apps, books, websites say something different regarding the beginning of 2nd trimester, is it the 1rst day of week 13 or the first day of week 14?

Months in pregnancy is dumb. Haha. If you consider a month four weeks, then you're pregnant 10 months. If you're trying to go by nine months, you can't use weeks, you have to use calendar months. So for example, my LMP was dec 7 so since its march 5 I'm nearly 3 months pregnant (I'll be three months march 7) yet will be nearly 13 weeks pregnant. At my due date of sept 13, I'll be nine months, one week pregnant. 

Regarding the end of first tri, if you use logic, you could divide 40 weeks by three and get 13 weeks 3 days. I think that's why some books say 13 and some say 14 - they don't want to have something happen mid-week so they pick one or the other. For me, I have chosen to use drop in miscarriage rate and reduction of symptoms for my definition of the end of first tri. That's 12 weeks. I'm 12.5 weeks and consider myself second tri because I don't want to wait anymore to get out of first tri!! Everyone defines it differently though, even medical professionals. 

Okay, long answer but I hope all that makes sense!


----------



## Melissa_M

Had my 12 week scan yesterday!!!

Here's a link to the pics....care to make a gender guess?? :D 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...nder-guesses-12w-ultrasound-do-you-think.html


----------



## SteffyRae

congrats im checking it out right now!


----------



## kaili

i wont venture to guess because if i did it would be based on eenie meenie miney mo lol, im so terrible at the gender guesses.


----------



## Atlmommy37

Melissa_M said:


> Had my 12 week scan yesterday!!!
> 
> Here's a link to the pics....care to make a gender guess?? :D
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...nder-guesses-12w-ultrasound-do-you-think.html

Cute pics! I'm guessing boy:blue:


----------



## maybebaby3

Kaili I get faint getting out the bath.


----------



## maybebaby3

Here's my scan pic! Was put forward from 19th to 8th! Baby measured 7.1cm crown to rump! Any gender guesses welcome!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kiss08

maybebaby3 said:


> Kaili I get faint getting out the bath.

I usually don't but yesterday, after my bath, I tried making some cupcakes. I was standing in the kitchen for two minutes before feeling faint. I sat down for five minutes, tried again, and still felt faint. Took a 20 minute break and then I was good to go! I guess I usually just lay on the couch or go to bed after a hot bath but this was the first time I noticed any real effects of it.


----------



## kaili

maybebaby3 said:


> Here's my scan pic! Was put forward from 19th to 8th! Baby measured 7.1cm crown to rump! Any gender guesses welcome!

eenie meenie miney mo, catch a tiger by its toe. if he hollers let him go, eenie meenie miney mo. my mom says to pick the very best one and you are not it. 

i got girl.

but seriously, im guessing on the shape of its head it may be a girl, looks exactly like the shape my friends baby had at 12 weeks and she's a girl


----------



## Kylarsmom

Dr is 80% sure we are on team PINK!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kaili

Kylarsmom said:


> Dr is 80% sure we are on team PINK!!!!

how can they tell?


----------



## Kylarsmom

It's a high risk dr, they have awesome equipment. He's never wrong. He told me at 14 weeks kendon was a boy with no doubt.


----------



## Melissa_M

maybebaby I'm saying girl for you!!! :pink:


----------



## CazM 2011

Scan today went well, now measuring at 12+2 so due 15th September. Baby wriggling and kicking, am sure I felt one of them too. Was a fab lady who did it, so pleased!! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kaili

im loving all the scan pics!


----------



## YoungNImum

I also am loving all the scan pics and hearing you talk about seeing your babies, hope everyone is well? Today the nausea came back thankfully I managed not to be sick but the heaving didnt help much :( x


----------



## Kylarsmom

My nausea has come back too! Haven't been sick in 2 weeks and last couple of days keep having to choke down the vomit! UGH!


----------



## kassiaethne

Kylarsmom said:


> My nausea has come back too! Haven't been sick in 2 weeks and last couple of days keep having to choke down the vomit! UGH!

ouch I feel for you, all last night if I layed down, my food and water would come back up my throat, didn't even need to puke, just poured out of my throat into my mouth, was quite gross. slept sitting up LOL


----------



## YoungNImum

Mainly for me it's the horrid taste that seems to be consent in my mouth I have mints everywhere around the house and brushing my teeth nearly every hour :/ and when I open the fridge I just wanna puke I normally hold my breath hope it passes again soon x


----------



## kaili

any of yall getting some crampy tightness in your uterus? This is new to me, based on where i hear the heartbeat with my doppler and when i had my u/s, its about 2 inches to the right of where THAT was... not sure if its kicking and my muscles are feeling the pressure from it (cuz i dont feel actual cramps, rather is just discomfort), or if its my muscles stretching or what... just curious if its muscle stretching why its not happening on both sides.


----------



## Guppy051708

maybebaby3 said:


> Here's my scan pic! Was put forward from 19th to 8th! Baby measured 7.1cm crown to rump! Any gender guesses welcome!

I dont see a clear nub, so based on skull theory im guessing :blue: ...but skull theory, take it w a grain of salt.


----------



## nico82

I haven't posted in ages! So nice to catch up and see all the scans.

I am so convinced I am having a boy, keep dreaming its a boy but my partner says girl :rofl:

I have been soooo sick! :sick:
MS was so bad over 24 hrs I vomited 15x (now thinking it was something I ate) was in hospital for seven hours having 3 liters is fluid through an IV! Anything I ate or drank came up straight away.
Ontop of that I got the flu and now its in my chest can barely breath without wheezing an coughing up phlegm. So hasn't been a good few days for me. Struggling through though!

Hope everyone else is feeling ok with their MS :hugs:


----------



## gatorj

maybebaby3 said:


> Here's my scan pic! Was put forward from 19th to 8th! Baby measured 7.1cm crown to rump! Any gender guesses welcome!

Aww!! Congrats!!


----------



## gatorj

I'm so excited with all the new pics! I have my 12 wk scan on Thursday. Nervous and time has slooweed. I felt faint for the first time this weekend, standing in line in a dept. store. It was a tad warm in there, but I had to sit down as the room started spinning!? Anyone else feel like their symptoms always decrease prior to the Dr? I have had less indigestion, gas, and hunger??


----------



## Gwenylovey

maybebaby3 said:


> Here's my scan pic! Was put forward from 19th to 8th! Baby measured 7.1cm crown to rump! Any gender guesses welcome!

I'm guessing boy!




kaili said:


> any of yall getting some crampy tightness in your uterus? This is new to me, based on where i hear the heartbeat with my doppler and when i had my u/s, its about 2 inches to the right of where THAT was... not sure if its kicking and my muscles are feeling the pressure from it (cuz i dont feel actual cramps, rather is just discomfort), or if its my muscles stretching or what... just curious if its muscle stretching why its not happening on both sides.

I've been feeling this crampy tightness as well since this evening. Sometimes it feels like really mild cramps, and at other times it just feels achy. Sometimes it's in the middle of my uterus, and sometimes on the sides. I've been walking around too much recently and I feel much better when I lie down on the couch and put up my feet. I think my symptoms are due to overexerting myself, and I'm trying to take it easy! I've never thought of connecting it to where I hear the baby with the doppler - interesting!


----------



## Melissa_M

^^ Same I get crampy/achy when I overexert myself...it's hard for me to just sit all the time though.


----------



## Maybebub

Beautiful scans! Congrats! I still have to wait one more week, :/


----------



## kaili

Gwenylovey said:


> I've been feeling this crampy tightness as well since this evening. Sometimes it feels like really mild cramps, and at other times it just feels achy. Sometimes it's in the middle of my uterus, and sometimes on the sides. I've been walking around too much recently and I feel much better when I lie down on the couch and put up my feet. I think my symptoms are due to overexerting myself, and I'm trying to take it easy! I've never thought of connecting it to where I hear the baby with the doppler - interesting!

yea, i dunno, its not a like a PAIN so I'm not too worried, im just a worrier and whenever I get a new pregnancy feature (i've been calling them), I'm like "WHAT IS THAT???"

my mom says its my skin stretching, my grandma says its my muscles relocating, my friends say its the baby kicking... i'm just going to say its all of the above and eventually it will come out no matter what :)


----------



## massoma8489

So far so good but I have been feeling like almost pressure feeling down there but any ways today is a special day for me and also a sad event I gave birth to my first child that I named massoma but sadly she didn't make it Happy birthday my baby it's been 2 years I miss u more then words can say every time I rember u I have to cry its hard with out u my heart will never be better ladies this year was terrible for me I gave birth to massoma over seas my birth country I went last November to vist my in laws so one day I tell my husband I want to vist my baby's grave as we were talking his brother over heard us talking he said to us that the children's grave yard ur daughter is baried has been demolished and a building has been built there


----------



## vic161209

massoma so sorry to hear this :hugs: thinking of u, b strong :flower:


----------



## vic161209

had my 12wk scan today, saw a beautiful happy wiggling baby, new due date 15th sept. im sure this date is accurate based on ov date. still in a surreal daze waiting for the news to kick in that im actually pregnant. still not telling family for another week. lady doing scan had to push really hard n took ages to get the neck measurements n kept rubbing baby to get it to turn, iv got stomach ache now! hope its ok/normal, but im pritty sore, any one else have this?


----------



## CazM 2011

Congrats vic!! I'm due 15th too!! I was a bit sore as she pressed quite hard for my scan yesterday but she just wanted to get a good picture and make sure it was all the right measurements xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

10 days until gender scan! :yipee: cant wait!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

massoma8489 said:


> So far so good but I have been feeling like almost pressure feeling down there but any ways today is a special day for me and also a sad event I gave birth to my first child that I named massoma but sadly she didn't make it Happy birthday my baby it's been 2 years I miss u more then words can say every time I rember u I have to cry its hard with out u my heart will never be better ladies this year was terrible for me I gave birth to massoma over seas my birth country I went last November to vist my in laws so one day I tell my husband I want to vist my baby's grave as we were talking his brother over heard us talking he said to us that the children's grave yard ur daughter is baried has been demolished and a building has been built there

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Melissa_M

Sorry for your loss massoma :hugs: 

Guppy I can't believe it's only 10 days away :shock: 

The chick pressed really hard on my abdomen too...and I had to pee like a mother-f-er, it was sooo uncomfortable!


----------



## kaili

vic161209 said:


> had my 12wk scan today, saw a beautiful happy wiggling baby, new due date 15th sept. im sure this date is accurate based on ov date. still in a surreal daze waiting for the news to kick in that im actually pregnant. still not telling family for another week. lady doing scan had to push really hard n took ages to get the neck measurements n kept rubbing baby to get it to turn, iv got stomach ache now! hope its ok/normal, but im pritty sore, any one else have this?

i had a vaginal ultrasound at 8 weeks and was REALLY sore for 24 hours after the scan.

i had an abdominal scan at 12 weeks and was not as sore as the first scan, but was still quite discomforted from it for about 24 hours after the scan, its pretty normal


----------



## kaili

Guppy051708 said:


> 10 days until gender scan! :yipee: cant wait!!!

i dont get mine til 20 weeks, my friend had hers at 16 weeks and they said girl, then when she came back for 20 week scan they changed to boy cuz he wasnt quite developed yet at 16 weeks


----------



## krockwell

can someone update my EDD to the 26th of Sept please? :) Talked to my OB today and based off the scan I had a few weeks ago!


----------



## Gwenylovey

massoma8489 said:


> So far so good but I have been feeling like almost pressure feeling down there but any ways today is a special day for me and also a sad event I gave birth to my first child that I named massoma but sadly she didn't make it Happy birthday my baby it's been 2 years I miss u more then words can say every time I rember u I have to cry its hard with out u my heart will never be better ladies this year was terrible for me I gave birth to massoma over seas my birth country I went last November to vist my in laws so one day I tell my husband I want to vist my baby's grave as we were talking his brother over heard us talking he said to us that the children's grave yard ur daughter is baried has been demolished and a building has been built there

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

kaili said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 10 days until gender scan! :yipee: cant wait!!!
> 
> i dont get mine til 20 weeks, my friend had hers at 16 weeks and they said girl, then when she came back for 20 week scan they changed to boy cuz he wasnt quite developed yet at 16 weeksClick to expand...

This is just a private scan. They dont guarantee anything until 18 weeks but they said theyve been good with guesses at 16 weeks (or later), and if they cant figure it out with good certainty i can go back for free a week or two later :D and plus i'll have the 20 week u/s too so its really not a big deal :)


----------



## AnakeRose

40 days till my gender scan.


----------



## Melissa_M

56 till mine...give or take! Seems so far away when I say it like that :lol:


----------



## kaili

mines in 7 weeks, however many days that is, math. my brain. ouch. 48 days?


----------



## adopim

My 20 week scan is on May 5th. I'm hoping we'll get a definite gender answer then. If we don't get a for sure answer we'll probably book a private gender verification for 25-30 weeks or so.


----------



## bubbles82

12 week scan today, so nervous!!


----------



## babydevil1989

6 weeks exactly til 20 scan!!! :) less tthan 6 weeks till half way!! whoop!!


----------



## lynnikins

12 wk scan changed my Edd to 10th Sept sitting was really a 13wk scan. 20wknd one booked for the 25th April


----------



## Chimpette

7 weeks until my 20 week scan.... It's so far away.......!!!!!

I'm thinking we'll be booking a private scan in 2 weeks as I'm not great with waiting.. haha


----------



## Gwenylovey

bubbles82 said:


> 12 week scan today, so nervous!!

Good luck today!! Scan pics please! :)


----------



## maybebaby3

kaili said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 10 days until gender scan! :yipee: cant wait!!!
> 
> i dont get mine til 20 weeks, my friend had hers at 16 weeks and they said girl, then when she came back for 20 week scan they changed to boy cuz he wasnt quite developed yet at 16 weeksClick to expand...

Eek maybe I'll wait then. Though with Erin I was told girl at 16wks correctly


----------



## kaili

maybebaby3 said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 10 days until gender scan! :yipee: cant wait!!!
> 
> i dont get mine til 20 weeks, my friend had hers at 16 weeks and they said girl, then when she came back for 20 week scan they changed to boy cuz he wasnt quite developed yet at 16 weeksClick to expand...
> 
> Eek maybe I'll wait then. Though with Erin I was told girl at 16wks correctlyClick to expand...

i have a scan at 16 weeks, but they aren't doing an ultrasound :(
though if they did id probably take it because i am dyyyying to know and just because they are sometimes wrong doesn't mean they are always wrong :)


----------



## Kiss08

I had a couple days in a row where I didn't need my daily nap. I was feeling much less fatigue and felt more like myself. I thought I was turning the corner of second tri! ..but yesterday and today I feel back to how I was a couple weeks ago. I hate feeling so exhausted.. 

On a positive note, tomorrow is 13 weeks for me and I've went Facebook official earlier this week!


----------



## AnakeRose

I know what you mean. I've been feeling pretty good the last week or so and this morning I had a vomiting spell out of left field. Felt totally fine after it too. I've Been going to bed around9pm too.


----------



## Mum2Micah

Congrats to all the ladies and their scans. Bubs looks perfect!

I havent been on much as I'm still suffering all day sickness! I thought I had turned a corner last week but this week it was back with a vengeance :(
I'm hoping that it doesn't last much longer, over it. Feeling ok today so fingers crossed!

I think my Scan is end of April or Mid so not long really! How time is flying!


----------



## maybebaby3

My energy levels are pushing up slowly! Today I ironed for 2hrs after work before making dinner!


----------



## YoungNImum

My healthy wriggly little baby 11wks all is well.
Due to my sister having a DVT last year ill have to inject myself throughout this pregnancy which I'm really not looking forward to :( I have doctors next week to get the injections and get stockings fitted, also I have a diabetes test in 6wks time.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MadamRose

YoungNImum hope all is okay. 

Sorry i've been awol ladies. Does anyone need their date changing after their dating scan?

Had a nightmare today, I had a car cut me up, i had to do an emergency stop to stop be going into his back, because he thought he could just pull in front of me. I got pain in bump pretty soon after so rang hospital when I got home and i had to go in and get bloods done to check i didn't need anti d. Got to go back for a scan tomorrow as they couldn't do one today and they want to be sure baby is ok.

My 20 week scan is at 20+5 on the 24th April so was 7weeks yesterday

I have been through and i think i have changed all the dates. If i've missed just let me know, sometimes may be easier to just send me a pm to be sure i don't miss it


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh flipping hell so had to hear your both well, think you need so rest to recover huge hugs!


----------



## bubbles82

Couldn't believe the difference at my scan today from just a few weeks ago! Everyone say hello to baby bubbles!

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/4C40BA7F-6788-4113-B30B-1C704D225856-24198-00001E78EC5FCD13.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

lovely scan bubbles


----------



## Asher

Gorgeous scan pic bubbles! I will be dreaming scans for the next week, scan is a week tomorrow. Eeeeek.


----------



## bubbles82

mummytochloe said:


> lovely scan bubbles

Thanks chick, sorry just saw your post, what a nightmare, hope you and bubs are ok. 

If you get chance my EDD has changed to the 17th now, think I'm still shown as 14th. Thanks :)


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> I had a couple days in a row where I didn't need my daily nap. I was feeling much less fatigue and felt more like myself. I thought I was turning the corner of second tri! ..but yesterday and today I feel back to how I was a couple weeks ago. I hate feeling so exhausted..
> 
> On a positive note, tomorrow is 13 weeks for me and I've went Facebook official earlier this week!

LOL KISS im 13 weeks tomorrow, I went FB official 4 days ago, and starting today (whereas the past week or so I've been energized and not deathly tired all day) I was so tired that I just now awoke from a 2 hour nap that was really all I needed to be able to allow me to make dinner for my husband. Poor guy caught the head cold I had last week and is fevered and clogged up and not responding to any meds :(


----------



## AnakeRose

mummytochloe said:


> I have been through and i think i have changed all the dates. If i've missed just let me know, sometimes may be easier to just send me a pm to be sure i don't miss it

I need to be changed to September 2, thanks !

:happydance: Heard my LO's heart beat for the first time today! 159bpm

I've been having the biggest craving for KFC chicken lately so today I just got a meal to get it out of my system....ugh now I remember why I don't eat there. YUCK!


----------



## MadamRose

Anake and bubbles changed your dates. 

I am just up waiting to hear from hospital to see what time to go in


----------



## Zebra2023

Hope everything is ok MTC :hugs:


----------



## SteffyRae

Lets us know mummytochloe! Hope you are feeling alright


----------



## MadamRose

All is ok had my anti d injection and got scan, baby seems ok was moving so much the sonographer struggled to get some measurements


----------



## SteffyRae

lol, I'm happy the lo is okay, I'm sure you are too!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Pleased everything is well MTC :flower:


----------



## maybebaby3

Glad all is ok!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Thank you ladies. I am so relieved. especially after they tried to fob me off this morning and say i didn't need a scan. 

I not sure if it's a good picture to get gender guesses off but I have a thread 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ster/1768971-14-week-scan-gender-guesses.html

Here is a picture
 



Attached Files:







14.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 11


----------



## bubbles82

Aw nice pic, I think it looks boyish from my limited knowledge of skull theory!


----------



## maybebaby3

So fed up of constant rain. Roll on summer!!!


----------



## Asher

We've got rain today too, and were off to a party with a bouncy castle! Oh dear!


----------



## maybebaby3

There's so little to do here with the rain :(


----------



## gatorj

Hi there! How is everyone doing? We had our scan on Thursday. Everything was good-heard the heart beat, 153 bpm. Our baby was bouncing around and moving it kept making me laugh (which the tech would then lose her signal). I had to force myself not to giggle!! SO CUTE! :baby: I am just amazed! I stared at the skull but I don't know..girl or boy?? Unfortunately the picture has a line in it b/c her printer was going out..It was funny that the baby was sleeping with one arm over/behind it's head. https://i.imgur.com/nhAtmMx.jpg?1


----------



## maybebaby3

I say girl but I'm not very good at this!


----------



## Melissa_M

I'm guessing boy :)


----------



## Kiss08

:blue:!


----------



## gatorj

mummytochloe said:


> Thank you ladies. I am so relieved. especially after they tried to fob me off this morning and say i didn't need a scan.
> 
> I not sure if it's a good picture to get gender guesses off but I have a thread
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ster/1768971-14-week-scan-gender-guesses.html
> 
> Here is a picture

I kinda think boy?? But I am not very good...Congrats!!


----------



## MadamRose

Gatorj thanks. Lovely scan pic I think girl for you are you finding out. 

For those due early sept we have 5 months x days before due dates!!!


----------



## Court28

For all those complaining about rain, we are in a drought where I live in nz at the moment and its horrible! The heat drains all my energy and then I just feel sick :/
So freaking happy that I will be heavily pregnant through winter!!!


----------



## kaili

Court28 said:


> For all those complaining about rain, we are in a drought where I live in nz at the moment and its horrible! The heat drains all my energy and then I just feel sick :/
> So freaking happy that I will be heavily pregnant through winter!!!

i am the opposite, i HATE the cold weather and am so ready for summer... i was really hoping id be due at the end of summer (which i am, here in america) because i'd rather walk around in fat lady sundresses than i would having to extra bundle myself and bean. also, its WAY easier to hide the pregnancy in the winter because if i was wearing baggy coats in the summer, people would wonder what my problem is LOL

at any rate, i would much rather sweat than shiver =P


----------



## Guppy051708

Ive been super preggo in the heat of summer and the cold (bitter cold since i live in new england!) of winter. Each has their pros and cons, but i actually prefered being pregnant in the summer...especially bc i can go to the beach! The only thing i didn't like about that was my feet swelled (bc of the heat) whereas i didn't deal with that with my winter baby. but otherwise, the heat is hot no matter if you are pregnant or not. I dont feel any different in my not pregnant summers than in my pregnant summers :shrug: But everyone has their preferences :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Court28 said:


> For all those complaining about rain, we are in a drought where I live in nz at the moment and its horrible! The heat drains all my energy and then I just feel sick :/
> So freaking happy that I will be heavily pregnant through winter!!!

It'll get to around 40C here this summer! Not looking forward to that lol. (I live in Kelowna, BC Canada). Our summers are really beautiful.


----------



## Court28

Our winters are not thaaat bad where I am, im looking forward to it after a humid and sticky summer :(


----------



## ozzi

Court28 said:


> For all those complaining about rain, we are in a drought where I live in nz at the moment and its horrible! The heat drains all my energy and then I just feel sick :/
> So freaking happy that I will be heavily pregnant through winter!!!

So happy to be heavily preggers in winter again too. Summer is just way to hot... 40 C and 80+% humidity! I'm struggling enough at the moment with the heat sucking my energy and constantly feeling sick.... and that's without factoring in DD who can now crawl so fast I practically need to run to catch her up.. lol :wacko:


----------



## maybebaby3

kaili said:


> Court28 said:
> 
> 
> For all those complaining about rain, we are in a drought where I live in nz at the moment and its horrible! The heat drains all my energy and then I just feel sick :/
> So freaking happy that I will be heavily pregnant through winter!!!
> 
> i am the opposite, i HATE the cold weather and am so ready for summer... i was really hoping id be due at the end of summer (which i am, here in america) because i'd rather walk around in fat lady sundresses than i would having to extra bundle myself and bean. also, its WAY easier to hide the pregnancy in the winter because if i was wearing baggy coats in the summer, people would wonder what my problem is LOL
> 
> at any rate, i would much rather sweat than shiver =PClick to expand...

Same here! Being summer and being a teacher means that at least I won't have to work as its the holidays!!! I go back for a week in September and then maternity leave :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Guppy - is it this week you have your gender scan?


----------



## Southafrica

Hi everyone how we doing?! Howz everyone's cravings coming along? Mine are definitely getting stronger! I can't get enough fruit, juice (of ANY kind) and French toast/waffles!! Need then allllll the time. Haha. I thought I would develop a new tast for a food I previously hated or something but no such luck. Any of you??


----------



## Guppy051708

maybebaby3 said:


> Guppy - is it this week you have your gender scan?

Yup! :dance: can't wait! Saturday at noon-only 6 more sleeps!


----------



## Mum2Micah

Court28 said:


> For all those complaining about rain, we are in a drought where I live in nz at the moment and its horrible! The heat drains all my energy and then I just feel sick :/
> So freaking happy that I will be heavily pregnant through winter!!!

We are in a heat wave here in melbourne too and I can't handle it!! I usually LOVE summer but for once I'm looking forward to the cooler weather, well when it actually arrives!


----------



## kaili

Guppy051708 said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Guppy - is it this week you have your gender scan?
> 
> Yup! :dance: can't wait! Saturday at noon-only 6 more sleeps!Click to expand...

guppy did you make your sig photo? i love it so much and i want one!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm in the south in America and I dread pregnancy in the summer. I'm going to fry. But I already bought a maternity swim suit! lol I found one at Pea in the Pod that I LOVED and got sticker shock. So I was at the Motherhood outlet (which also sells stuff that doesn't sell or is slightly damaged from Pea in the Pod) and found the EXACT same swim suit with a small white smudge under one arm (deodorant probably) I got out my water bottle, the white stuff came off and I got the swimsuit for like $25. I am sooooooo happy!!!! I will be one happy beached whale. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

kaili said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Guppy - is it this week you have your gender scan?
> 
> Yup! :dance: can't wait! Saturday at noon-only 6 more sleeps!Click to expand...
> 
> guppy did you make your sig photo? i love it so much and i want one!!Click to expand...

Thanks! I can't take credit for it though :blush: ArmyWifeJenn created it for me in the signature section :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

We finalized out names :)
We knew the girl name for a while (Macy Victoria) but we couldn't find a boy named we super loved, until today. Levi Israel <3


----------



## Maybebub

Here in Sydney it has been also hot, humid, and sunny, I am so looking forward for winter, I love winter clothes, and winter here is amazing.

My scan is this Thursday and I am so so excited! 

I am wondering how much weight have you put on?
A nutricionist friend told me that because my BMI is normal to high I could gain 1,8 to 2kgs in the first trimester, I already put 1,5 kgs but this past week I've been more hungry so I don't know haha. We will see.


----------



## maybebaby3

Guppy051708 said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Guppy - is it this week you have your gender scan?
> 
> Yup! :dance: can't wait! Saturday at noon-only 6 more sleeps!Click to expand...

How exciting!!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Maybebub said:


> Here in Sydney it has been also hot, humid, and sunny, I am so looking forward for winter, I love winter clothes, and winter here is amazing.
> 
> My scan is this Thursday and I am so so excited!
> 
> I am wondering how much weight have you put on?
> A nutricionist friend told me that because my BMI is normal to high I could gain 1,8 to 2kgs in the first trimester, I already put 1,5 kgs but this past week I've been more hungry so I don't know haha. We will see.

I've put on over 4kg :blush:


----------



## vic161209

hi ladies, hope every one is keeping well?

guppy-cant belive u find out the sex soo soon, bet u can wait:happydance: 

we've decided to find out again this time but r going to wait untill the 21wk scan to find out, i think if i found out at 16wks id go mad spending so the later we find out the better ill b :haha: 

2nd trimester! yey:happydance: feels so surreal, and great, sickness at bay, getting more energy, soo glad to see the back of the worst of it, any one else feel like this? it wasnt as bad as my 1st pregnancy but still bad enough to say after this were done! for a long time at least. 

any one else not shared there happy news with family yet? we haven't! were going to start slowly announcing from tomorrow night. last week after our 12wk scan i felt kind of in shock that this is actually happening (planned baby but happened 1st try!) i rly didnt feel ready to tell every one, now im ready i think. i know my family will b super happy (oh's will b devastated, but we'll hold off telling them for now) hope no one is upset we waited but we wanted to b traditional this time


----------



## lynnikins

snowing here, not got out of minus celcius all day. very much ready for the spring, no wonder the daffidols arent blooming yet


----------



## babydevil1989

we have snow too!

DS has had chicken pox since thurs so im absolutely knackered :( jist when i started feeling normal too!

currently laying in bed with him because i have zero energy x


----------



## AnakeRose

Well I had a bit of a frightening experience last night. I hadn't been feeling all that well all day (stomach) and right before heading to bed I lost pretty much everything I'd eaten yesterday. While I was over the toilet I was going pretty hard and all of a sudden I had a black spot form in the middle of my right eye. I freaked out, but couldn't stop. Thankfully it came back! Went to bed and when I woke up this morning, the soft part under my eye is all blotchy and red (I look like someone socked me). Guess I broke a bunch of blood vessels and I'm going to get a black eye. Lovely now I have to make up a convincing story at work why. I'm just going to say I had a bad coughing fit (not very far from the truth, it's what started the vomiting). Hope no one thinks Michael hit me :(


----------



## vic161209

thats rly scary, hope u ok now?


----------



## kaili

Yikes anake, when I throw up, the blood vessels just below my eyebrows burst and I get red splotchy dots for a while but they go away eventually. 

Anybody else getting mild pain from pants and undies that are too tight? My uterus has been hurting all day and so I went home on my lunch break to change and I think the pain is slowly fading


----------



## EstelSeren

Yeah, I love my maternity jeans atm! When they're in the wash though elastic bands and joggers are my best friends! Looking forward to when the weather's warm enough for my lightweight dungarees or I'm big enough for my leggings to fit! Definitely preferring under bump/ lowrise knickers too! Showing so much earlier this time but not enough for most maternity clothes yet! I hate the inbetween stage!
Beca :wave:


----------



## Mum2Micah

Maybebub said:


> Here in Sydney it has been also hot, humid, and sunny, I am so looking forward for winter, I love winter clothes, and winter here is amazing.
> 
> My scan is this Thursday and I am so so excited!
> 
> I am wondering how much weight have you put on?
> A nutricionist friend told me that because my BMI is normal to high I could gain 1,8 to 2kgs in the first trimester, I already put 1,5 kgs but this past week I've been more hungry so I don't know haha. We will see.

Melbourne winters can get cold but I don't mind this time round. Although I never like entertaining kids on rainy days!

I haven't put on any weight yet technically. However i lost about 4-5 kgs in first tri and have put some of that weight back on. I'm always eating now as I'm always hungry too! Can't get enough of crunchy nut cornflakes so let's see how long the no weight thing lasts haha.


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> Yikes anake, when I throw up, the blood vessels just below my eyebrows burst and I get red splotchy dots for a while but they go away eventually.
> 
> Anybody else getting mild pain from pants and undies that are too tight? My uterus has been hurting all day and so I went home on my lunch break to change and I think the pain is slowly fading

Yep! I actually don't like my belly band for that exact reason. I feel like it's squeezing my uterus! Maybe I just need to buy a bigger size... but yeah, I second the maternity pants - they're awesome!


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> Yikes anake, when I throw up, the blood vessels just below my eyebrows burst and I get red splotchy dots for a while but they go away eventually.
> 
> Anybody else getting mild pain from pants and undies that are too tight? My uterus has been hurting all day and so I went home on my lunch break to change and I think the pain is slowly fading
> 
> Yep! I actually don't like my belly band for that exact reason. I feel like it's squeezing my uterus! Maybe I just need to buy a bigger size... but yeah, I second the maternity pants - they're awesome!Click to expand...

i got the maternity pants, but not the undies, so its not really useful...
bought the undies and threw em in the wash earlier today so by tomorrow they will be ready to try out.


----------



## MadamRose

Guppy051708 bet you are so excited about you gender scan :D 

Yes we have snow i can't wait until the summer, i was pretty heavily pregnant with dd in summer, will be 4 weeks heavier this time but don't think it will bother me as didn't last time. 

babydevil1989 hope lo is better soon, glad we got them out of the way last year, before i was preggo

AnakeRose hugs hope your ok x 

I still have 43 days until my anomaly scan but don't mind too much as we aint finding out the gender anyway


----------



## maybebaby3

NT scan in 2 days! Can't wait to see baby again but worried in case there's something wrong!


----------



## Kiss08

So this is kind of random.. but I really don't like my due date. I know it's an estimate +/- 2 weeks but I really don't want my baby born on his/her due date. It's Friday the 13th of September. I'm not suspicious in any way but I still don't want my baby born on Friday the 13th. Even worse in my opinion would be for my baby to be born two days early on September 11th. How depressing would it be to have a birthday on September 11th when every TV station is talking about the tragedy of that day. I know I have no (or little) control when baby comes.. I just don't want to have him/her those days!


----------



## maybebaby3

Unfortunately you can't control these things but I know where you're coming from. If I get induced it'll be at term+14 now and that means DD 6th bday! I don't want to spend her bday in labour and I don't want her to have to share her bday with anyone!


----------



## MadamRose

With chloe i was due 6/10/10 when everyone wanted a 10/10/10 birthday. I was like i dont because so many people will be purposely getting babies born on that day. I just think they will come when they want.


----------



## Guppy051708

the nice thing about friday the 13th is that every yr the day of the week moves, so you wouldnt have to deal w that every yr

DS1 turns 3 on Sept 4th, and im really hoping this one doesn't decide to arrive then! I just want that day for him (due Sept. 1st. Went 2 weeks over with DS1 and 2 weeks early with DS2, so no idea what to expect this time!)


----------



## Melissa_M

My first daughter was conceived on Friday, November 13th, 2009 and born on Friday, August 13th, 2010....I think it's kind of cool :D But I agree with you on the September 11th thing.


----------



## maybebaby3

That is cool Melissa!


----------



## MadamRose

Melissa_M that's really nice with the conceiving date and birth day. 

Yes i could see why September the 11th wouldn't be the best. But i bet if you look back in history here are many days you wouldn't want. I suppose it's about turning a negative into a positive. Doesn't mean you can't still remember ect


----------



## krockwell

Ha! Melissa, I had no idea your oldest was born 364 days before my 2nd! ;) How cool! :)


----------



## nico82

mummytochloe said:


> Guppy051708 bet you are so excited about you gender scan :D
> 
> Yes we have snow i can't wait until the summer, i was pretty heavily pregnant with dd in summer, will be 4 weeks heavier this time but don't think it will bother me as didn't last time.
> 
> babydevil1989 hope lo is better soon, glad we got them out of the way last year, before i was preggo
> 
> AnakeRose hugs hope your ok x
> 
> I still have 43 days until my anomaly scan but don't mind too much as we aint finding out the gender anyway

mummytochloe - I am also not finding out the gender, think we might be the only ones staying team yellow :haha:


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> So this is kind of random.. but I really don't like my due date. I know it's an estimate +/- 2 weeks but I really don't want my baby born on his/her due date. It's Friday the 13th of September. I'm not suspicious in any way but I still don't want my baby born on Friday the 13th. Even worse in my opinion would be for my baby to be born two days early on September 11th. How depressing would it be to have a birthday on September 11th when every TV station is talking about the tragedy of that day. I know I have no (or little) control when baby comes.. I just don't want to have him/her those days!

Lol Kiss thanks for pointing that out!! We have the same due date but I had no idea ehat day of the week it would be til you said that. And I do agree that sept 11 would be unfortunate but if goobie comes that day, despite the news and the past, still going to be the best day of my little family's life, ya just have to think in those terms instead of the bad :)


----------



## Asher

We'll be staying team yellow. We did with the other three so DH thinks it wouldn't be fair on them to find out what flavour this one is when we didn't with them! So a surprise it is! 

Due dates: Sam, my little DS3, was due on 11th sept. luckily I don't do full term babies so he came 25th August. :)


----------



## Atlmommy37

I went for a private scan they thought it was a boy. I'm going back for a recheck in two weeks. I would just like to know one way or other. There is no way I could stay team yellow. I think y'all will have a great surprise though.


----------



## Southafrica

Atlmommy37 said:


> I went for a private scan they thought it was a boy. I'm going back for a recheck in two weeks. I would just like to know one way or other. There is no way I could stay team yellow. I think y'all will have a great surprise though.

Ooo so exciting!! I can't WAIT to find out the gender


----------



## massoma8489

Well I'm bk again I been having a very stressful week so far my parents had a meeting with me that's what they like to call it turns out the whole thing was them trying to push me slash convince me to get a abortion I would die and not get one they broke my heart I told my husband and he got so mad he was like I preyed for this child my mother kept on saying "you don't have a house you don't have a degree you don't have a car u actual think this was a good idea " and like always my dad was backing her up saying you pregncy is a mistake my heart is broken to pecies what brakes my heart more is that she sits there telling my brothers [email protected] wife you should get pregnant I will support u all the way my husband says he's moving me out I pay them 400 dollors ever month for a small bed room that me my baby and my husband sleep in my hearts to broken to writt more


----------



## maybebaby3

massoma8489 said:


> Well I'm bk again I been having a very stressful week so far my parents had a meeting with me that's what they like to call it turns out the whole thing was them trying to push me slash convince me to get a abortion I would die and not get one they broke my heart I told my husband and he got so mad he was like I preyed for this child my mother kept on saying "you don't have a house you don't have a degree you don't have a car u actual think this was a good idea " and like always my dad was backing her up saying you pregncy is a mistake my heart is broken to pecies what brakes my heart more is that she sits there telling my brothers [email protected] wife you should get pregnant I will support u all the way my husband says he's moving me out I pay them 400 dollors ever month for a small bed room that me my baby and my husband sleep in my hearts to broken to writt more

Huge :hugs: maybe when the baby arrives they will realise what a mistake they have made xxx


----------



## SteffyRae

massoma8489 said:


> Well I'm bk again I been having a very stressful week so far my parents had a meeting with me that's what they like to call it turns out the whole thing was them trying to push me slash convince me to get a abortion I would die and not get one they broke my heart I told my husband and he got so mad he was like I preyed for this child my mother kept on saying "you don't have a house you don't have a degree you don't have a car u actual think this was a good idea " and like always my dad was backing her up saying you pregncy is a mistake my heart is broken to pecies what brakes my heart more is that she sits there telling my brothers [email protected] wife you should get pregnant I will support u all the way my husband says he's moving me out I pay them 400 dollors ever month for a small bed room that me my baby and my husband sleep in my hearts to broken to writt more

I am splitting a place with my mother because of finances, so its me my son and my hubby in one room, the hubby only makes $200 a week (which should be changing soon, long story) I dont work I baby sit for $80-$100 a week and neither of us has graduated college, I'm going but failing horribly and we are using my loan money to buy a trailer to save money on rent.... 
But I know this baby is a blessing and things will get better and I have had so many people tell me that this is a mistake and they are wrong, we may not have the picture perfect lives but we can love and take care of our kids just like anyone else!

:hugs: we got this girl! once she sees that beautiful baby she will feel different


----------



## Gwenylovey

massoma8489 said:


> Well I'm bk again I been having a very stressful week so far my parents had a meeting with me that's what they like to call it turns out the whole thing was them trying to push me slash convince me to get a abortion I would die and not get one they broke my heart I told my husband and he got so mad he was like I preyed for this child my mother kept on saying "you don't have a house you don't have a degree you don't have a car u actual think this was a good idea " and like always my dad was backing her up saying you pregncy is a mistake my heart is broken to pecies what brakes my heart more is that she sits there telling my brothers [email protected] wife you should get pregnant I will support u all the way my husband says he's moving me out I pay them 400 dollors ever month for a small bed room that me my baby and my husband sleep in my hearts to broken to writt more

I'm so sorry to hear this :hugs: It must be so hard not having the support of your family. I agree with Babymaybe that they will realize how wrong they are when you meet your precious little one :)


----------



## Southafrica

massoma8489 said:


> Well I'm bk again I been having a very stressful week so far my parents had a meeting with me that's what they like to call it turns out the whole thing was them trying to push me slash convince me to get a abortion I would die and not get one they broke my heart I told my husband and he got so mad he was like I preyed for this child my mother kept on saying "you don't have a house you don't have a degree you don't have a car u actual think this was a good idea " and like always my dad was backing her up saying you pregncy is a mistake my heart is broken to pecies what brakes my heart more is that she sits there telling my brothers [email protected] wife you should get pregnant I will support u all the way my husband says he's moving me out I pay them 400 dollors ever month for a small bed room that me my baby and my husband sleep in my hearts to broken to writt more

Love, everyone's situation is different, and this is YOUR situation, not theirs!!! They don't get a say in what happens, you're in charge, you keep loving this baby. You've got this :) xxx


----------



## MadamRose

nico82 i know i don't think there are many of us who will be :yellow: :haha: i think more and more are going for private gender scans too :haha: 

Atlmommy37 hope you get an answer in 2 weeks :D 

massoma8489 big :hugs:


----------



## krockwell

We're staying team :yellow: 
Makes all that hard work at the end, delivering baby waaaaay more worth it IMO. We didn't find out for both our boys - although near the end of both pregnancies I just had a feeling they were boys. 

Takes some of the "excitement" away when you find out to me... because all you have to tell people when baby finally comes is weight/length/time of birth/date. Meh, i'd rather everyone get it ALL together, Plus, then no one can "judge" you your choice of baby name! :haha: we had that problem before when we were discussing girl names before ODS was born.


----------



## KateyCakes

Hi! Just nestling in here! I'm due 16th Sept with my 2nd!


----------



## MadamRose

KateyCakes welcome to the group


----------



## massoma8489

Welcome to the club kateycakes


----------



## massoma8489

maybebaby3 said:


> massoma8489 said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm bk again I been having a very stressful week so far my parents had a meeting with me that's what they like to call it turns out the whole thing was them trying to push me slash convince me to get a abortion I would die and not get one they broke my heart I told my husband and he got so mad he was like I preyed for this child my mother kept on saying "you don't have a house you don't have a degree you don't have a car u actual think this was a good idea " and like always my dad was backing her up saying you pregncy is a mistake my heart is broken to pecies what brakes my heart more is that she sits there telling my brothers [email protected] wife you should get pregnant I will support u all the way my husband says he's moving me out I pay them 400 dollors ever month for a small bed room that me my baby and my husband sleep in my hearts to broken to writt more
> 
> Huge :hugs: maybe when the baby arrives they will realise what a mistake they have made xxxClick to expand...

 Nothing new u guys this is my second baby they did the same thing in my first pregncy


----------



## massoma8489

SteffyRae said:


> massoma8489 said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm bk again I been having a very stressful week so far my parents had a meeting with me that's what they like to call it turns out the whole thing was them trying to push me slash convince me to get a abortion I would die and not get one they broke my heart I told my husband and he got so mad he was like I preyed for this child my mother kept on saying "you don't have a house you don't have a degree you don't have a car u actual think this was a good idea " and like always my dad was backing her up saying you pregncy is a mistake my heart is broken to pecies what brakes my heart more is that she sits there telling my brothers [email protected] wife you should get pregnant I will support u all the way my husband says he's moving me out I pay them 400 dollors ever month for a small bed room that me my baby and my husband sleep in my hearts to broken to writt more
> 
> I am splitting a place with my mother because of finances, so its me my son and my hubby in one room, the hubby only makes $200 a week (which should be changing soon, long story) I dont work I baby sit for $80-$100 a week and neither of us has graduated college, I'm going but failing horribly and we are using my loan money to buy a trailer to save money on rent....
> But I know this baby is a blessing and things will get better and I have had so many people tell me that this is a mistake and they are wrong, we may not have the picture perfect lives but we can love and take care of our kids just like anyone else!
> 
> :hugs: we got this girl! once she sees that beautiful baby she will feel differentClick to expand...

. 
Kinda good news for me my husband found a place to move there asking 558 for 2 bedroom apartment but the sad part is it won't be ready until the 24 of this month I'm still hurt bcuz I know we planned this pregncy and was so happy when I found out I know no one can take that happiness away from me but I feel like there words are killing me its hard to hear them talking negative to me and my daughter she only 15 months but I feel like she understands when I have years falling down my face I try to not let her see me cry most of the time when I cry she through her self on me and kisses me its like she telling me its all going to be alrit I love her and my hubby don't know way I would do with out them there my whole world I get the support from hubby and baby massoma so I don't need my parents support


----------



## louise1302

i found out today after 5 little boys im having a baby girl!!!!!!

so ridiculously excited its untrue


----------



## nico82

louise1302 said:


> i found out today after 5 little boys im having a baby girl!!!!!!
> 
> so ridiculously excited its untrue

OMG I am so excited for you!!!!!!! Thats wonderful news :thumbup:


----------



## nico82

louise1302 said:


> i found out today after 5 little boys im having a baby girl!!!!!!
> 
> so ridiculously excited its untrue

Just out of curiosity what does the Chinese Gender Prediction say that you were going to have? I am curious as to how accurate that thing is, mine says im having a boy but I am thinking of staying team yellow lol


----------



## louise1302

nico82 said:


> louise1302 said:
> 
> 
> i found out today after 5 little boys im having a baby girl!!!!!!
> 
> so ridiculously excited its untrue
> 
> Just out of curiosity what does the Chinese Gender Prediction say that you were going to have? I am curious as to how accurate that thing is, mine says im having a boy but I am thinking of staying team yellow lolClick to expand...

it said i was having a boy lol its only been right twice from 6 times for me x


----------



## cammy

louise1302 said:
 

> i found out today after 5 little boys im having a baby girl!!!!!!
> 
> so ridiculously excited its untrue

aw congratulations on joining :pink: team :D

OH really wants a girl and so do I, maybe not as much as he does haha. I will just be happy with a healthy baby. I do have a feeling it will be another boy though.


----------



## nico82

louise1302 said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louise1302 said:
> 
> 
> i found out today after 5 little boys im having a baby girl!!!!!!
> 
> so ridiculously excited its untrue
> 
> Just out of curiosity what does the Chinese Gender Prediction say that you were going to have? I am curious as to how accurate that thing is, mine says im having a boy but I am thinking of staying team yellow lolClick to expand...
> 
> it said i was having a boy lol its only been right twice from 6 times for me xClick to expand...

I am glad that calender isnt 100% accurate lol I am sooo sooo happy and excited for you. That means you need go out and buy a whole lot of girl clothes :haha:


----------



## Gwenylovey

louise1302 said:


> i found out today after 5 little boys im having a baby girl!!!!!!
> 
> so ridiculously excited its untrue

so ridiculously excited for you!!! :pink:


----------



## massoma8489

louise1302 said:


> i found out today after 5 little boys im having a baby girl!!!!!!
> 
> so ridiculously excited its untrue

 Cong Hun little girls are the sweeties things on earth u never get enough from them so happy for u


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats on your girl louise!!! :happydance:


----------



## kassiaethne

omg its insane to think we all joined in here when we were barely a month and some are already finding genders out!!!

I got my angel soft doppler today!!!! I at first thought my baby's heart beat was mine but I figured it out. Found the little heart beat going a mile a minute. tried to record but then I peed right before trying to record >.> soooo couldn't find em again. But I did get to find them a second time to let my husband hear. He got a big grin on his face all "omg its like tribal drums"


----------



## maybebaby3

louise1302 said:


> i found out today after 5 little boys im having a baby girl!!!!!!
> 
> so ridiculously excited its untrue

How exciting!!!


----------



## Maybebub

I had my scan today and it was amazing!! We are so in love and so happy that everything is ok, our little bub seems very healthy, he actually moves a lot! 
Can you please help me with all this different gender theories, what do you think? I don't have any idea.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Maybebub

Sorry I don't know why it is facing down, will try it again.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Southafrica

So excited for your lucky number 6 baby girl!! She is going to be spoiled ROTTEN


----------



## MadamRose

louise1302 how exciting i think you are the first person to know for sure :D i have changed your color on the first page :D 

kassiaethne i agree some of us have been here since around Christmas time, and now people are finding out genders very exciting and scary. and yay for a heartbeat :D 

I had to most awful night and have a feeling i am in for an awful day i went to be around 11pm, i woke up at 12.40am and for a few reasons i never got back to sleep. So i am not at university for a full day having had less that two hours sleep


----------



## vic161209

i know what u mean this pregnancy is flying by- crazy ppl already fining out the sex already! so exciting.

huge congratz louise, all those big brothers to look after her:haha:

told my family our news on tues night, they were all so happy for us, my mum is over the moon. oh has said he's not ready to tell his family for a while yet and im so happy as i know his mum will hit the roof and start causing us loads of problems again. i hope he waits untill after the 21wk scan but its his call n i dont want to suggest this or it will b one more thing mil will blame me for. 

and in other news my oh came home from work and announced hes doing a sky dive in 9wks for charity.....oh......its something iv always wanted to do but since becoming a parent i wont put my life at risk- i know thats an extreme way of looking at things but a broken leg or other injury isnt that uncommon and the last thing we can cope with right now is him off work weeks with a cast on:wacko:


----------



## SteffyRae

I'm so happy your family is happy and now you can talk more openly!

I worry way to much.... I would freak if my OH went sky diving.... even for charity lmao


----------



## Guppy051708

dont know what life insurance is like getting in the UK but we have known several young and healthy ppl be continuously denied life insurance on account of sky diving or bungi jumping (the insurance company call them "high risk" bc of it). So now they will forever be denied life insurance (or at least not likely nor at a good rate if they can obtain it), and THAT is scary, especially if you leave family behind!


----------



## gatorj

KateyCakes said:


> Hi! Just nestling in here! I'm due 16th Sept with my 2nd!

Welcome! We share the same due date


----------



## Pink Petals

Anyone else pee themselves a little when they sneeze? 
And have to pee like every hour??? 
Is this abnormal?


----------



## krockwell

Pink Petals said:


> Anyone else pee themselves a little when they sneeze?
> And have to pee like every hour???
> Is this abnormal?

Unfortunately, it's a symptom of pregnancy, and usually doesn't go away. :haha: After 2 children, I still pee myself when I sneeze, jump, dance, etc...esp when I'm not pregnant! :haha: Oh the joys!


----------



## Pink Petals

krockwell said:


> Pink Petals said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else pee themselves a little when they sneeze?
> And have to pee like every hour???
> Is this abnormal?
> 
> Unfortunately, it's a symptom of pregnancy, and usually doesn't go away. :haha: After 2 children, I still pee myself when I sneeze, jump, dance, etc...esp when I'm not pregnant! :haha: Oh the joys!Click to expand...

:huh: Really?


----------



## Melissa_M

:haha: I don't pee myself and never have.... I have two kids but they were both c/s so that probably helps. 
Having a little pee escape when you sneeze is totally normal while pregnant though...I think it has something to do with your muscles relaxing. 

And yes I also have to pee all. the. time.


----------



## cammy

Thought I would reintroduce myself, seeing as I only posted once a while ago.

I am 14 weeks pregnant with bubby number 2, due September 13th, and I have an almost 22 month old son who's name is Alexander.

This pregnancy has been so different with my first, I have had terrible terrible nausea and exhaustion. I was almost completely bed ridden from it up until 12 weeks. Now it's a lot more bearable. 

My sense of smell is sooooooooooo strong now, to the point that even the very faint smell of cucumbers is so strong to me that I vomit. :S
I haven't had any breast tenderness, but I think that's because I was bfing my son until just after I found out I was pregnant.
I have also been getting pretty strong stretching pains this last week and can definitely feel my bump forming, all though it's not very noticeable standing up, but I can feel it.
I have also had the craziest, most realistic and very very frequent dreams the last week, which I have been told is a pregnancy thing. So along with that and my need to pee very frequently, I am not getting much sleep. Which is a shame, because my son has just started to STTN.

Can't wait to get to know you all. Hope everyone is having a good time now that most of us are out or reaching the end of 1st trimester :D


----------



## cammy

Pink Petals said:


> krockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Petals said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else pee themselves a little when they sneeze?
> And have to pee like every hour???
> Is this abnormal?
> 
> Unfortunately, it's a symptom of pregnancy, and usually doesn't go away. :haha: After 2 children, I still pee myself when I sneeze, jump, dance, etc...esp when I'm not pregnant! :haha: Oh the joys!Click to expand...
> 
> :huh: Really?Click to expand...

unfortunately yes :S

After half way with my first it started happening to me a bit and then I expected it to go away after he was born, but it didn't :S 
I mean it wasn't as bad, but it still happened. Now that I am pregnant again, I am not looking forawrd to even more damage :(


----------



## Loukachu

Hi ladies, sorry I have not been arou d for a while. Got very anxious and there were a lot of negative posts around not in this thread but on the first trimester forum and needed to take some time out for my own piece of mind. 

Had scan yesterday - dated at 13 weeks and one day yesterday so EDD now 18th September.
Baby healthy -heartbeat 161bpm
Somersaulting like a gymnast so was in scan for 30mins!
Low risk for downs.
Have announced now and feeling much more at ease...


----------



## maybebaby3

Maybebub I'm guessing boy


----------



## maybebaby3

I had NT scan yesterday. With the scan my risk has gone from 1:350 to 1:2000 couldn't see gender yet :( I will upload pics tonight to see if any of you have any guesses!


----------



## CazM 2011

The pee when you sneeze can happen, and after birth I couldn't stand up without peeing a little but it got better after my downstairs had healed. Keep doing your exercises my favourite midwife told me her 80 year old mother still does hers religiously lol. Xx


----------



## Southafrica

cammy said:


> Thought I would reintroduce myself, seeing as I only posted once a while ago.
> 
> I am 14 weeks pregnant with bubby number 2, due September 13th, and I have an almost 22 month old son who's name is Alexander.
> 
> This pregnancy has been so different with my first, I have had terrible terrible nausea and exhaustion. I was almost completely bed ridden from it up until 12 weeks. Now it's a lot more bearable.
> 
> My sense of smell is sooooooooooo strong now, to the point that even the very faint smell of cucumbers is so strong to me that I vomit. :S
> I haven't had any breast tenderness, but I think that's because I was bfing my son until just after I found out I was pregnant.
> I have also been getting pretty strong stretching pains this last week and can definitely feel my bump forming, all though it's not very noticeable standing up, but I can feel it.
> I have also had the craziest, most realistic and very very frequent dreams the last week, which I have been told is a pregnancy thing. So along with that and my need to pee very frequently, I am not getting much sleep. Which is a shame, because my son has just started to STTN.
> 
> Can't wait to get to know you all. Hope everyone is having a good time now that most of us are out or reaching the end of 1st trimester :D

Hi love! Welcome welcome! Glad to be getting to know you as well )


----------



## kaili

Im a first time mom with this one, hit 14 weeks today and just bought my mom car last night! So excited, I got a 2013 mazda cx-5 grand touring with the tech package and mazda navigation system, its the luxury of a mercedes at the price of, well, a mazda. Also has the best gas mileage of any SUV OR minivan (29 average mpg), highest safety ratings of any suv or minivan currently on the market, and it just looks super awesome and sleek too. If you are in the market for a mom suv, I highly recommend it!


----------



## Kiss08

I've had a headache for about 24 hours now. It's worse when I stand/move and mostly on one side of my headache. It's not a migraine (at least it's not how my migraines normally feel) and I can't identify a trigger. It's not dehydration (if anything, I've been drinking more water lately). Trying to decide if I should call my doctor or not.


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> I've had a headache for about 24 hours now. It's worse when I stand/move and mostly on one side of my headache. It's not a migraine (at least it's not how my migraines normally feel) and I can't identify a trigger. It's not dehydration (if anything, I've been drinking more water lately). Trying to decide if I should call my doctor or not.

I have had the same, kiss. It is not debilitating but its def noticeable. My mom said with all 5 of her pregnancies she got headaches that weren't migraines for no reason. I am attributing mine to looking at a computer screen for too long. If it gets unbearable id call your doc


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> I've had a headache for about 24 hours now. It's worse when I stand/move and mostly on one side of my headache. It's not a migraine (at least it's not how my migraines normally feel) and I can't identify a trigger. It's not dehydration (if anything, I've been drinking more water lately). Trying to decide if I should call my doctor or not.
> 
> I have had the same, kiss. It is not debilitating but its def noticeable. My mom said with all 5 of her pregnancies she got headaches that weren't migraines for no reason. I am attributing mine to looking at a computer screen for too long. If it gets unbearable id call your docClick to expand...

I popped two tylonel and drank a Coke. Seems to have done the trick. My doctor suggested that a few months ago when talking about headaches and I just remembered it so I gave it a try!


----------



## Melissa_M

I was going to say try a tylenol....it helps me :)


----------



## Asher

Evening ladies, scan day today, all went well! Can I have my due date put at 21st sept please mummy to Chloe? Thanks! :)

I'm with you ladies on the headache front, they come for no reason and are miserable.


----------



## Guppy051708

tomorrow is the big day! Find out if i will remain the Queen of the house and be an all boy family or if i will finally have a princess. Can't wait!


----------



## Southafrica

Guppy051708 said:


> tomorrow is the big day! Find out if i will remain the Queen of the house and be an all boy family or if i will finally have a princess. Can't wait!

Oooo exciting! Luckyyyy I wanna know now!!


----------



## Melissa_M

Southafrica said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> tomorrow is the big day! Find out if i will remain the Queen of the house and be an all boy family or if i will finally have a princess. Can't wait!
> 
> Oooo exciting! Luckyyyy I wanna know now!!Click to expand...

Me toooooooo :lol:


----------



## gatorj

So exciting!!! I have to wait for another 6 weeks!!!


----------



## Southafrica

ooook, all this gender talk is making me want to finally put up my last US pics hehe. any and all opinions/guesses welcome!! :)[IMG]https://i1359.photobucket.com/albums/q791/heidi_september/IMG_3290_zps3c8526b9.jpg[/IMG][IMG][IMG]https://i1359.photobucket.com/albums/q791/heidi_september/IMG_3288_zps2e866189.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Guppy051708

Southafrica said:


> ooook, all this gender talk is making me want to finally put up my last US pics hehe. any and all opinions/guesses welcome!! :)[IMG]https://i1359.photobucket.com/albums/q791/heidi_september/IMG_3290_zps3c8526b9.jpg[/IMG][IMG][IMG]https://i1359.photobucket.com/albums/q791/heidi_september/IMG_3288_zps2e866189.jpg[/IMG]

My vote is :blue:!


----------



## maybebaby3

Guppy051708 said:


> tomorrow is the big day! Find out if i will remain the Queen of the house and be an all boy family or if i will finally have a princess. Can't wait!

Guppy!!! Will be thinking about you today and checking back in for an update! :winkwink:


----------



## maybebaby3

Southafrica said:


> ooook, all this gender talk is making me want to finally put up my last US pics hehe. any and all opinions/guesses welcome!! :)[IMG]https://i1359.photobucket.com/albums/q791/heidi_september/IMG_3290_zps3c8526b9.jpg[/IMG][IMG][IMG]https://i1359.photobucket.com/albums/q791/heidi_september/IMG_3288_zps2e866189.jpg[/IMG]

:blue: but i'm not very experienced in the gender guessing thing!


----------



## maybebaby3

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1780005-gender-guesses-please.html

please have a look and a guess! scan pics from my scan on thursday at 14+4


----------



## Mum2Micah

South Africa I'm pretty sure that's a boy nub in the second pic :)


----------



## HeatherLTBee

i! I;m due September 21st with our first baby :) We were not trying at all. I was on the pill and taking an antibiotic for 7 days.. Guess that was long enough for God to do his work... Crazy stuff!


----------



## maybebaby3

Congrats heather!


----------



## Melissa_M

Southafrica I say boy!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

So have any of you started picking out names? I have a few for both sexes so far.

:pink: Jenna, Katrina, Lauren, Anneka
:blue: Brendan, Connor, Evan, Gavin

Those are our favourites so far.


----------



## Guppy051708

We are having a GIRL!!!!


----------



## Southafrica

Guppy051708 said:


> We are having a GIRL!!!!

Ahhhhh yayyyyyy!!!!!! How exciting you finally get your princess! :):)


----------



## gatorj

Guppy051708 said:


> We are having a GIRL!!!!

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## klcuk3

Guppy051708 said:


> We are having a GIRL!!!!

Yay how exciting to have a pink bundle on the way xxx


----------



## Asher

Exciting news Guppy! Congrats!


----------



## maybebaby3

So happy for you guppy! You got your pink bundle at last!


----------



## vic161209

congratz guppy:flower:


----------



## kaili

Congrats guppy!


----------



## AnakeRose

Congrats Guppy!


----------



## Melissa_M

YAY Steph! I kept my perfect guessing record for your babes :smug:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: so true!


----------



## Atlmommy37

Southafrica said:


> ooook, all this gender talk is making me want to finally put up my last US pics hehe. any and all opinions/guesses welcome!! :)[IMG]https://i1359.photobucket.com/albums/q791/heidi_september/IMG_3290_zps3c8526b9.jpg[/IMG][IMG][IMG]https://i1359.photobucket.com/albums/q791/heidi_september/IMG_3288_zps2e866189.jpg[/IMG]

I'm saying :blue:


----------



## Atlmommy37

Guppy051708 said:


> We are having a GIRL!!!!

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## adopim

So exciting guppy! :happydance:
There is a possibility we will find out the gender at our NT on Wednesday. The tech is very good at what he does, and he doesn't do guessing. If he can't tell you for 100% he doesn't tell you. As long as baby cooperates. Lol


----------



## maybebaby3

Oh I'm getting soooo impatient to find out the gender! The next 2&1/2 weeks are going to go so slow!


----------



## JLMC

Hello all.. It's been a while! Very busy at the moment but just wanted to drop by & say hello! OH & I have a private gender scan booked in for Tuesday yey!!! We are so impatient haha! Is anyone else getting really big now? I feel huge! Xx


----------



## bubbles82

JLMC said:


> Hello all.. It's been a while! Very busy at the moment but just wanted to drop by & say hello! OH & I have a private gender scan booked in for Tuesday yey!!! We are so impatient haha! Is anyone else getting really big now? I feel huge! Xx

How exciting having your gender scan, do you have a particular preference? Is this your first? 
I'm a couple of weeks behind you but no bump at all yet, don't feel any different! Didn't mind this at first but now we've just announced its starting to get annoying that people stare at my stomach and point out the fact I have no bump!


----------



## Guppy051708

I feel like a house :blush: 
DH says 'the dwarf planet is emerging' :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

vic161209 i would love to do a sky dive.

cammy welcome :D 

Loukachu glad your scan went well 

Asher changed your date

HeatherLTBee welcome to the group 

Guppy051708 congratulations on your :pink: bump

We have around 24 weeks until we know our sex. I am glad dh let me have my way and not know this time.


----------



## Kiss08

I feel huge but recently posted some progression pics on Facebook and everyone said "you don't look pregnant." I have mixed feelings about that statements. Soooo if I don't look pregnant does that mean I just look fat?? Lol.


----------



## kaili

HAH! kiss, same here, we are exactly the same distance along, so if you're anything like me, you're feeling like a fat cow right about now... its weird because i am STARVING but when i eat, i can literally feel my food NOT fitting in my stomach haha!

I'll try to post a bump pic if i get a quick break from work today


----------



## Kiss08

Yeah, definitely just feeling like I have a beer belly right now! Here's my most recent bump pic. That line in my stomach where it's protruding out is new this week.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AnakeRose

Been feeling fluttering in my abdomen all morning!! Feels like someone's trying to tickle me from inside :D I'm 16 weeks tomorrow :D


----------



## AnakeRose

Had a good chuckle at this blog. 

10 Things You Don't Need for Baby!


----------



## babydevil1989

its my birthday tomorrow and baby has given me my first present.....feeling some movement!!!!

i forgot how much i love that feeling :)


----------



## kaili

just read that list anake and it was hilarious! it distracted me for the past hour, as i read the rest of her blog posts as well! so funny!

i was hesitant to send it to my mom cuz of all the potty language, but she has had 5 kids and pretty much said the blogger was spot on with every single point!


----------



## Court28

Here is my little one, from my 12 week scan a few days ago!
Silly wee thing kept sleeping and I ended up having to jump all over the room just to wake him/her up! Can not wait to see it again at the 20 week scan, and find up what flavour it is!
Im so convinced that its a boy, but got no nub shots at scan :(
What do you ladies think, boy or girl?
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1878.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nik25

Congrats gumpy!!! We find out on the 26th!! Can't wait:)


----------



## kaili

court i really cant even make a semi educated guess off the pic lol (same with my 12 week scan, it was CLEARLY a baby but no clue on gender)

im convinced its a boy too :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Court28 said:


> Here is my little one, from my 12 week scan a few days ago!
> Silly wee thing kept sleeping and I ended up having to jump all over the room just to wake him/her up! Can not wait to see it again at the 20 week scan, and find up what flavour it is!
> Im so convinced that its a boy, but got no nub shots at scan :(
> What do you ladies think, boy or girl?

I dont see any clues as to if this baby is boy or girl.


----------



## adopim

AnakeRose said:


> Been feeling fluttering in my abdomen all morning!! Feels like someone's trying to tickle me from inside :D I'm 16 weeks tomorrow :D

I have felt the "goldfish fluttering" all day today for the first time. I felt these same flutterings this early with my DD too, felt her first kicks around 19 weeks. However, the feelings didn't become frequently felt until 22 weeks. We'll see what happens with this one now! I probably won't feel any more fluttering for a few weeks.


----------



## nico82

babydevil1989 said:


> its my birthday tomorrow and baby has given me my first present.....feeling some movement!!!!
> 
> i forgot how much i love that feeling :)

Does it feel like a tickling feeling? Or like static?
I thought it was my shirt but then lifted my shirt and could still feel it :haha:
First baby so no idea what I am feeling, or maybe im imagining it :dohh:


----------



## gatorj

babydevil1989 said:


> its my birthday tomorrow and baby has given me my first present.....feeling some movement!!!!
> 
> i forgot how much i love that feeling :)

Happy early birthday!! What a nice gift


----------



## Kiss08

nico82 said:


> babydevil1989 said:
> 
> 
> its my birthday tomorrow and baby has given me my first present.....feeling some movement!!!!
> 
> i forgot how much i love that feeling :)
> 
> Does it feel like a tickling feeling? Or like static?
> I thought it was my shirt but then lifted my shirt and could still feel it :haha:
> First baby so no idea what I am feeling, or maybe im imagining it :dohh:Click to expand...

That's what it feels like for me! First baby, too.


----------



## babydevil1989

its hard to explain it kind of feels like butterflies in your stomach i suppose static would describe it too x


----------



## cammy

Guppy051708 said:


> We are having a GIRL!!!!

oh yay :D so happy for you joining :pink: team


----------



## cammy

yeah it feels like butterflies for me, it is really hard to describe.
Also kind of like pins and needles in your tummy, but not in an uncomfortable or painful way at all.


----------



## cammy

It's so exciting that everyone is starting to find out the gender of their little ones :D I have a possible scan on the 9th or 12th of april. So exciting, just waiting to hear back confirmation. We will hopefully find out the gender then :D


----------



## JLMC

bubbles82 said:


> JLMC said:
> 
> 
> Hello all.. It's been a while! Very busy at the moment but just wanted to drop by & say hello! OH & I have a private gender scan booked in for Tuesday yey!!! We are so impatient haha! Is anyone else getting really big now? I feel huge! Xx
> 
> How exciting having your gender scan, do you have a particular preference? Is this your first?
> I'm a couple of weeks behind you but no bump at all yet, don't feel any different! Didn't mind this at first but now we've just announced its starting to get annoying that people stare at my stomach and point out the fact I have no bump!Click to expand...

Yes this is my first & I would love a boy but obviously be happy with either.. Ahh it's getting so close! My bump literally appeared overnight.. I've only put about 3lb on so I think it's combined with bloat & constipation (sorry tmi lol) but customers at work (im an assistant manager at a pub) have started commenting to others that I'm putting on weight!! Not asking me directly haha! Oh well!


----------



## Kiss08

Last night, I told DH I want to ask the doctor at our appointment on Wednesday if I can see the baby. My last scan was at 7 weeks and we didn't even get to look at the screen (not that there was much to see anyways). We got a picture of a little spec that the doctor told us was our baby. That was great and I'm glad we got the reassurance that our baby's heart was beating, but... I'm 14.5 weeks pregnant and I want to actually see my baby. DH thinks I'm being ridiculous - that it's unnecessary - why would I need to see it - there's no indication anything's wrong, so what's the point? I just don't understand for one, why he thinks it's unreasonable for me to see our baby, and for two, why doesn't HE want to see our baby?? We sort of live on an island here as all of our friends and family live 1500 miles away. I feel like he's supportive in the "everything's going to be okay" realm but I have no one to share my excitement with (except over the phone/internet). If I tell him that, he gets all defensive ("I AM excited..." blah blah blah). AGH! So frustrating!! I'm still asking to see baby. Worst she can say is no.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats right, the worst your care provider can say is no. 
Im not sure what type of insurance you have, but just to warn you some insurances wont cover unnecessary u/s though. Most will cover them if they are "doctor ordered" but otherwise you may get charged more. 
You could always get a private u/s done if she says no. Those are fun :D


----------



## Kiss08

Guppy051708 said:


> Thats right, the worst your care provider can say is no.
> Im not sure what type of insurance you have, but just to warn you some insurances wont cover unnecessary u/s though. Most will cover them if they are "doctor ordered" but otherwise you may get charged more.
> You could always get a private u/s done if she says no. Those are fun :D

I live in a small enough city where we don't have any private scan places -- closest is probably 2 hours away. 

My doctor has said she'll do "quick ultrasounds" that she won't charge me for. She's planning on doing that for my next one which is in a month so that we can see the gender a couple weeks early. My OB is really flexible, new, and I think she just likes to look at babies.. haha.. If she'll let us look for free, I want to do it. If she'll charge us, we'll probably just wait the month..


----------



## Gwenylovey

Congrats Guppy on a baby girl!!!

Kiss, I also would absolutely ask to see the baby, and if your ob offered to do free quick scans then take her up on it!

As for me, just got back from our early fetal anomaly scan. This is usually done later but because of my history i'm having it done now at 16 weeks and then again in 2 weeks. Baby looked perfect! The downer is that I have an anterior placenta so won't be feeling movement for a little while :( So disappointing, but oh well, at least baby is healthy! And now I have an envelope sitting in DH's car which has the gender of our baby in it! We are going to look at it tonight. We wanted to think of a special way to find out, but don't want others to know before us so that makes it tough. I think we will probably just open up the envelope when it's just the two of us this evening. So excited!!!


----------



## Melissa_M

You should plan a nice dinner for the two of you!!! That's so exciting!


----------



## HeatherLTBee

maybebaby3 said:


> Congrats heather!

Thank youuuuu :):) Same to you!


----------



## massoma8489

Hi ladies I've been away for a while now life I gess that's all I can say lol ups and downs pregncy is good so far fingers crossed baby is in good health and cervix is closed baby was sleeping cross my belly looked lik he/she were having the time of there life lol but any ways about four hours ago and till now I've been having really bad constipation it really hurts feel like I have something stuck up my but excuse me but seriously any tips


----------



## cammy

massoma8489 said:


> Hi ladies I've been away for a while now life I gess that's all I can say lol ups and downs pregncy is good so far fingers crossed baby is in good health and cervix is closed baby was sleeping cross my belly looked lik he/she were having the time of there life lol but any ways about four hours ago and till now I've been having really bad constipation it really hurts feel like I have something stuck up my but excuse me but seriously any tips

I have been having the same issue all day. Been trying to do hat the books say, but no luck :S

Glad to hear your pregnancy is going well, apart from the TMI issue.


----------



## Gwenylovey

massoma8489 said:


> Hi ladies I've been away for a while now life I gess that's all I can say lol ups and downs pregncy is good so far fingers crossed baby is in good health and cervix is closed baby was sleeping cross my belly looked lik he/she were having the time of there life lol but any ways about four hours ago and till now I've been having really bad constipation it really hurts feel like I have something stuck up my but excuse me but seriously any tips

I've been eating prunes and that has helped some, but I've also been really constipated!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Well, I had a feeling all along but now I can say that I am officially on team :blue::blue::blue: !!!


----------



## cammy

Gwenylovey said:


> Well, I had a feeling all along but now I can say that I am officially on team :blue::blue::blue: !!!

yay! congratulations :D

That's fantastic news


----------



## lynnikins

yay a little boy, boys are soo much fun


----------



## OperationBbyO

Congrats on the boy! I'm loving the fact that ladies are already finding out what they are having! 5 more weeks for me!


----------



## nik25

Yay congrats!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

congrats on team:blue:! Boys are so sweet to their mamas <3


----------



## massoma8489

Gwenylovey said:


> Well, I had a feeling all along but now I can say that I am officially on team :blue::blue::blue: !!!

Congraglations I have a feeling as well but I get a ultrasound every two weeks next time I get a ultrasound I should be 16 weeks the tech is annoying I asked her and she said well baby is to small but maybe it would show at 16 weeks


----------



## massoma8489

cammy said:


> massoma8489 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I've been away for a while now life I gess that's all I can say lol ups and downs pregncy is good so far fingers crossed baby is in good health and cervix is closed baby was sleeping cross my belly looked lik he/she were having the time of there life lol but any ways about four hours ago and till now I've been having really bad constipation it really hurts feel like I have something stuck up my but excuse me but seriously any tips
> 
> I have been having the same issue all day. Been trying to do hat the books say, but no luck :S
> 
> Glad to hear your pregnancy is going well, apart from the TMI issue.Click to expand...

I gess that's pregncy but I haven't been in the mode to eat for a couple days now I gess that's the bigger issue


----------



## krockwell

With my first... I was SO backed up that I pooped for like an hour before I could actually start pushing him out!! :dohh: (sorry if TMI :haha:) 

I learned with my second that I needed to drink metamucil etc to help things along! It's all the hormones and such that constipate preggo mommas! I find extra fruit, water, fiber bars and the metamucil help me a ton!


----------



## Josefin

Hello! Hope you are all doing well!
I had my scan at 12 weeks and got a high risk of DS, 1:5! Had an amnio at 15 weeks and yesterday I got the good news that I'm having a healty baby boy! So I'm team blue now for sure!:)


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats on a healthy baby boy, Josefin!


----------



## maybebaby3

Gwenylovey congrats on team :blue:!


----------



## massoma8489

Josefin said:


> Hello! Hope you are all doing well!
> I had my scan at 12 weeks and got a high risk of DS, 1:5! Had an amnio at 15 weeks and yesterday I got the good news that I'm having a healty baby boy! So I'm team blue now for sure!:)

Congrats Hun happy that u have a healthy baby I got the amnio in my last pregncy at around 20 weeks it hurt like no Tommoro but good luck Hun btw why are you high risk


----------



## massoma8489

krockwell said:


> With my first... I was SO backed up that I pooped for like an hour before I could actually start pushing him out!! :dohh: (sorry if TMI :haha:)
> 
> I learned with my second that I needed to drink metamucil etc to help things along! It's all the hormones and such that constipate preggo mommas! I find extra fruit, water, fiber bars and the metamucil help me a ton!

Lol yup it feels like I need the whole day to go number 2 and till today nothing


----------



## MadamRose

Gwenylovey congratulations on team :blue:

Josefin congratulations on being team :blue: glad your amnio came back ok x


----------



## klcuk3

Lovely ladies can you give me your opinions on today's scan...do you think boy or girl? I didn't find out as staying team yellow for hubby x

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/image_zps8dfd3470.jpg
https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/image_zps4ab1ec6e.jpg
https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/image_zps147e0580.jpg


----------



## Gwenylovey

massoma8489 said:


> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> Well, I had a feeling all along but now I can say that I am officially on team :blue::blue::blue: !!!
> 
> Congraglations I have a feeling as well but I get a ultrasound every two weeks next time I get a ultrasound I should be 16 weeks the tech is annoying I asked her and she said well baby is to small but maybe it would show at 16 weeksClick to expand...

I was 16 weeks when I found out! The tech told us to look the other way and in 5 seconds she was done, so it can be obvious enough as long as the positioning is correct. I do think it is easier to tell boy gender over girl though. Keep us posted! I'm also being scanned every two weeks because they are closely monitoring my cervix. Is that why you have 2 weeks scans as well?



Josefin said:


> Hello! Hope you are all doing well!
> I had my scan at 12 weeks and got a high risk of DS, 1:5! Had an amnio at 15 weeks and yesterday I got the good news that I'm having a healty baby boy! So I'm team blue now for sure!:)

Congrats on team blue!! And a BIG congrats on a healthy baby!!



klcuk3 said:


> Lovely ladies can you give me your opinions on today's scan...do you think boy or girl? I didn't find out as staying team yellow for hubby x
> 
> https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/image_zps8dfd3470.jpg
> https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/image_zps4ab1ec6e.jpg
> https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/image_zps147e0580.jpg

:blue: is my guess, but I'm not so good at this!


----------



## Josefin

Massoma8489: The nt scan and bloods gave me high risk. But I'm only 22y and have two healty kids so it came as a chock!


----------



## Court28

Congrats to the two mums having boys! So wish I could find out sooner than at 20 weeks. :( I have been dreaming every night about wanting to know the gender haha, I definitely feel so far behind everyone on here being due late sept


----------



## Gwenylovey

Thanks Court! And pay attention to your dreams! I had a feeling from the start that this was a boy, but a few nights before my scan I had a dream that I had an ultrasound and saw the baby's penis! Mother's intuition...


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats on the blue bumps!!! :blue:

I can't WAIT to find out the gender....but all have to....six more weeks, boo!


----------



## kaili

Congrats to the blue bumps. 

Anyone else feel like they are drinking LOADS of water but your pee is still dark yellow as if dehydrated??


----------



## cammy

congrats to the newly :blue: team mummies :D I'm so excited to find out myself. Only 3 weeks to go, I'm oping it goes fast, because so far this pregnancy is going super super slow and I am one impatient mumma haha

anyone else getting stretching pains, mine have been pretty intense and I also get a faint sickly feeling with them too. My bump is definitely starting to pop out. I think a lot faster then with my first. What about everyone else?


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> Congrats to the blue bumps.
> 
> Anyone else feel like they are drinking LOADS of water but your pee is still dark yellow as if dehydrated??

Yep. I cannot drink enough water to make my pee clear. It is impossible for me right now! Guess that placenta is sucking away all of my water!


----------



## Nola0841

klcuk3 said:


> Lovely ladies can you give me your opinions on today's scan...do you think boy or girl? I didn't find out as staying team yellow for hubby x
> 
> https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/image_zps8dfd3470.jpg
> https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/image_zps4ab1ec6e.jpg
> https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/image_zps147e0580.jpg

My guess is boy :)


----------



## Atlmommy37

Gwenylovey said:


> Well, I had a feeling all along but now I can say that I am officially on team :blue::blue::blue: !!!

Congratulations!


----------



## JLMC

Had a private gender scan today and we are team Blue!!! Yippiee!! We are both very excited! Xx


----------



## MadamRose

congratulations quite a few team :blue: so far


----------



## cammy

Kiss08 said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the blue bumps.
> 
> Anyone else feel like they are drinking LOADS of water but your pee is still dark yellow as if dehydrated??
> 
> Yep. I cannot drink enough water to make my pee clear. It is impossible for me right now! Guess that placenta is sucking away all of my water!Click to expand...

I am the same :S


----------



## cammy

JLMC said:


> Had a private gender scan today and we are team Blue!!! Yippiee!! We are both very excited! Xx

congrats :D

There are lots of us joining team :blue: the last couple of days, wonder if they will outrank the :pink:s


----------



## nico82

OMG its so exciting seeing everyone finding out the gender of their babies! Are we all really that far along now, I remember when we were all only about six weeks! :haha:

I am not sure if felt my baby yet, I thought I did but not happening enough to be 100% sure! I cant wait for my midwife appointment next week so hopefully can hear the heartbeat and make sure all is ok. Thats the hardest part! Not being able to see inside make sure the baby is ok, just have to wait inbetween scans and midwife appointments. :wacko:

I have some stretching pain if I cough or move awkward, dont feel like I am getting big fast enough though :shrug: but is my first baby so maybe thats why? :blush:

Also now its getting cold I often wake up on my stomach! :wacko: heard its not good to sleep on the stomach, maybe when my bump grows I will stop doing it, sometimes I sleep on my stomach with one leg bent up so not all my weight on it, but seem to be doing this in my sleep :rofl:


----------



## Gwenylovey

JLMC said:


> Had a private gender scan today and we are team Blue!!! Yippiee!! We are both very excited! Xx

Congrats!! As a fellow member, I agree that it's an exciting team to be on :)


----------



## Kiss08

nico82 said:


> Also now its getting cold I often wake up on my stomach! :wacko: heard its not good to sleep on the stomach, maybe when my bump grows I will stop doing it, sometimes I sleep on my stomach with one leg bent up so not all my weight on it, but seem to be doing this in my sleep :rofl:

My doc said belly sleeping is fine but to avoid back sleeping once you have a decent sized bump.


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> My doc said belly sleeping is fine but to avoid back sleeping once you have a decent sized bump.

well crap then, I always fall asleep on my side but end up rolling onto my back in the middle of the night, and when i wake, i have no idea how long ive been there. I've got a definite bump already, but I really can't help it. I'm 26 years old and I've been sleeping on my back all night every night since I was born, literally.


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> My doc said belly sleeping is fine but to avoid back sleeping once you have a decent sized bump.
> 
> well crap then, I always fall asleep on my side but end up rolling onto my back in the middle of the night, and when i wake, i have no idea how long ive been there. I've got a definite bump already, but I really can't help it. I'm 26 years old and I've been sleeping on my back all night every night since I was born, literally.Click to expand...

She said a big bump (like 26-28 week bump). You can try a body or other pillow behind your back to try to help you from rolling over. Hard to break a habit you do while sleeping!


----------



## kaili

what's our facebook page called again?


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> what's our facebook page called again?

BnB September Sweetpeas but you can't search got it since its a private group. If you want to join, you can PM me your full name and/or email. I'll friend you and add you to the group.


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> what's our facebook page called again?
> 
> BnB September Sweetpeas but you can't search got it since its a private group. If you want to join, you can PM me your full name and/or email. I'll friend you and add you to the group.Click to expand...

sent! im on facebook right now too to accept it, just send me a message when you do, because i tend to auto reject people i dont recognize =P


----------



## Court28

Could I please be added to the group too? Search courtney stanton, my dp is a scan pic :)


----------



## Atlmommy37

Question...if you join the Facebook group can your other friends see it too? I've still not announced yet.


----------



## Maybebub

So excited for all the ladies who knows the gender, still 3 weeks 2 days for me, but since the beginning I feel it is a boy, we will see if my intuition was right.

So all boys, where are the team pink? 

Still haging streching pains, I think I am use to now.


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm so excited for me gender scan!!! 2 weeks 2 days!!!! Agh! It's going soooooo slow!


----------



## ckylesworld

One week will gender scan for me :happydance: This will be the longest week of my life! I will be 16 weeks 1 day but they said they should be able to tell. I hope so. If I have to wait another month I would die :wacko:


----------



## MadamRose

Only if you are friends with anyone in the group, anyone who is not in group can not see posts :D

I added you as a friend so i can add you


----------



## adopim

Atlmommy37 said:


> Question...if you join the Facebook group can your other friends see it too? I've still not announced yet.

No, the group is completely secret. No one else except for who is in the group can see the posts/likes. Though, what is going on the the thread shows up in your news feed, it is still private. 
I was concerned about this at first too, but it truly is a secret group :)


----------



## jaystiN1

Hey everyone wow lots of team blue at the minute, i had a gender scan booked for 10th april but a friend of mine who works at the hospital has offered to do a sneaky scan on 30th march when she is working, how lovely is that!! so 10 more days!!! I am bursting. Have already got one of each and have a feeling i will be joining team blue with quite alot of you here be interesting to see if i am right!


----------



## Guppy051708

ckylesworld said:


> One week will gender scan for me :happydance: This will be the longest week of my life! I will be 16 weeks 1 day but they said they should be able to tell. I hope so. If I have to wait another month I would die :wacko:

I found out at 16+0 with this one. The only real issue we had was getting the baby to cooperate. But once we got the potty shot, it was super clear that she was a girl. I was nervous about not being able to find out that early, but my u/s tech told me that it's almost always very obvious at this stage, unless the baby doesn't spread eagle. With that said she had a top rated machine and she is very very talented. I think if you had someone with less experience, then it could be different, but overall you should be fine.
I did almost have to go back but not bc she couldnt tell by looking at bits, only bc the baby wouldn't open her legs. But she was sweet and let me stay a half hour instead of 15 minutes (that i was booked for) until we could figure it out. She had her co worker double check the sex also.

Best of luck! Be sure to drink lots of ice cold sweet tea before hand :D


----------



## SteffyRae

My scan hasn't even been scheduled yet!!! I go to the DR on the 29th and they will schedule it then... Everyone is finding out I feel so far away lol


----------



## nik25

Any of you had pains only on one side? I had them all day yesterday and even this morning still. It's almost like a gas pain but constant when I'm walking. I think I'll call my OB.


----------



## Gwenylovey

nik25 said:


> Any of you had pains only on one side? I had them all day yesterday and even this morning still. It's almost like a gas pain but constant when I'm walking. I think I'll call my OB.

Sounds like it could be round ligament pain, which is typically one sided. I have experienced it when suddenly standing up or switching positions. It sounds like it's that, but if it is constant it makes sense to run it by your OB. I do that about everything and it gives me a piece of mind!


----------



## Guppy051708

cammy said:


> There are lots of us joining team :blue: the last couple of days, wonder if they will outrank the :pink:s


I wouldn't be surprised. In every thread ive been a part of, the boys always outweigh the girls....though i think there was a rare thread once where there were way more girls than boys once everything was said and done, so i suppose anything is possible.


----------



## Guppy051708

nik25 said:


> Any of you had pains only on one side? I had them all day yesterday and even this morning still. It's almost like a gas pain but constant when I'm walking. I think I'll call my OB.

Sounds like round ligament pain.
Mine is always worse when i walk or swim.


----------



## ckylesworld

Thanks that makes me feel better. My dr office only has one ultrasound tech and I dont really like her that much. I have a feeling she isnt going to go through too much if the baby dosent co operate. My dr is the one that called it a gender scan so I arranged for my husband and parents to go so if she tries to be short I will talk to my dr about it.


----------



## ckylesworld

.....


----------



## Guppy051708

Hopefully your doctor can talk some sense into her. But hopefully you wont even have to deal with that and your babe will super obvious :hugs: I never had this issue with my two boys. only my baby girl.


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations to those who have found out what they are having. Wonderful news :flower:


----------



## Melissa_M

SteffyRae said:


> My scan hasn't even been scheduled yet!!! I go to the DR on the 29th and they will schedule it then... Everyone is finding out I feel so far away lol

Same here! I won't find out till 20 weeks...


So everyone who has found out/is finding out gender at 16 weeks - are these all private gender scans? Or do you have really nice doctors? :lol:


----------



## Guppy051708

private for me!


----------



## Melissa_M

I know that Steph 
:winkwink:


----------



## nik25

We get to find out this Friday!!!!! I'm so excited and hoping little peanut let's us see! I'm really lucky Bc one of my best friends is my nurse so she's kinda sneaking me in:) but there is a clinic about an hour from me that will do 3d private scan anytime after 15 weeks and it's only $60.


----------



## Court28

I don't think we can get private gender scans here in NZ.
Really exciting for all those who are finding out now, I will still have another 6 weeks to wait :(


----------



## babydevil1989

another 4 weeks for me!! (longer if they cant/wont tell me at the anomaly scan )

i had my 16 week MW appt today and everything is great!

she did the heartbeat which is reassuring to know that what i can hear on my doppler is actually baby lol.

dont go back til 25 weeks!! 2nd time around the appts are few and far between!!

congrats on finding out the sex everyone xx


----------



## Kiss08

We got to see baby today!! The doctor let us peak (for free!) and we got a couple pics. One is baby straight on; the other is baby in pike position grabbing his/her feet. Bump is coming along well, too! Doc couldn't see gender this time. Four more weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JLMC

Melissa_M said:


> SteffyRae said:
> 
> 
> My scan hasn't even been scheduled yet!!! I go to the DR on the 29th and they will schedule it then... Everyone is finding out I feel so far away lol
> 
> Same here! I won't find out till 20 weeks...
> 
> 
> So everyone who has found out/is finding out gender at 16 weeks - are these all private gender scans? Or do you have really nice doctors? :lol:Click to expand...

Mine was a private one hun.. We were too impatient :)


----------



## kaili

dang it! i was doing so well on the self control scale... then i saw all yall talking about private scans and tomorrow im going to go book myself one just cuz i dont want to have to wait the extra 3 or 4 weeks to find out the gender!!!


----------



## Melissa_M

I wish a private scan was even an option for me :( There are none around here who will do it before 20 weeks :growlmad:


----------



## AnakeRose

26 days left for me :D


----------



## Jesmia

Congrats to those who have found out the gender so far! How exciting! My scan isn't until April 10th, so I'll be 19.5 weeks - can't wait!! 
I've been feeling some definite movements, little twitchy bumpy feelings, not very often though, just when I'm laying still sometimes.

Kiss08 your bump is so cute! I'm finally starting to show a little bit but I mostly just look fatter so far :laugh2:


----------



## Maybebub

Melissa_M said:


> SteffyRae said:
> 
> 
> My scan hasn't even been scheduled yet!!! I go to the DR on the 29th and they will schedule it then... Everyone is finding out I feel so far away lol
> 
> Same here! I won't find out till 20 weeks...
> 
> 
> So everyone who has found out/is finding out gender at 16 weeks - are these all private gender scans? Or do you have really nice doctors? :lol:Click to expand...

I am a private patient and I have a ultrasound every month with my dr, of course is not a very modern machine very simple, for the 12 weeks and 19 weeks I go to another place.


----------



## adopim

Well, my NT scan went well. Baby's measurements are healthy. Results of the blood work will come back next week, but I'm not too worried about that to be honest. Our baby also cooperated with is today:

We're Team :pink: :)


----------



## Court28

Might seem a little far out yet, but has anyone started giving thought to their birthing plans??
All going well during this pregnancy, I will probably be trying for a water birth at a birthing centre here :)


----------



## MadamRose

adopim congratulations on the :pink: bump :D 

Court28 I've know my rough plan since before i even got pregnant. I always said i would be going for a home birth with my 2nd, as just missed out with my daughter due to reduced fetal movement the last week of pregnancy. I will hire a pool to use at home. And because my daughter was born on just gas and air, I am thinking of maybe trying to go completely natural with no pain relief with this one :D


----------



## kaili

mummytochloe said:


> I am thinking of maybe trying to go completely natural with no pain relief with this one :D

Me too. This is my first baby, but I am absolutely terrified of anesthesia (ive never had it of any kind and my mom and grandmother are both allergic). I also dunno why, but doping myself up so I cant feel my child's arrival will make me feel less of a woman. No other mammals use pain killers for birth, and if our bodies couldn't handle it drug free, we would have either died off as humans or evolved differently.

Only way ill take drugs is if I have to do c section or some extenuating circumstance.


----------



## kaili

If this isnt too much to get censored, has anyone else been having sexual dreams about women??? In the past couple weeks, its been like every other night for me. Are my hormones just through the roof, or is it cuz I haven't been active with hubby since january??? Dont get me wrong, I don't mind having the dreams, just wondering why their occurrence has become so often


----------



## smonty27

hey ladies sorry i have been MIA again lol been busy with school 

to the ladies that have found out the sex congrats!!! 

we find out the sex of ours the 30th of this month so i'm excited to see what the Easter bunny brough for us lol :) 
I will report back!


----------



## MadamRose

kaili yes g&a isn't that bad as it just makes you feel drunk wouldn't take anything else, and this time i hope to not even have that


----------



## Gwenylovey

Melissa_M said:


> SteffyRae said:
> 
> 
> My scan hasn't even been scheduled yet!!! I go to the DR on the 29th and they will schedule it then... Everyone is finding out I feel so far away lol
> 
> Same here! I won't find out till 20 weeks...
> 
> 
> So everyone who has found out/is finding out gender at 16 weeks - are these all private gender scans? Or do you have really nice doctors? :lol:Click to expand...

I had an early anatomy scan because I'm high risk and then I'm going to have ANOTHER anatomy scan in a couple of weeks. Seems excessive to me, but I'm glad to be monitored so closely.



adopim said:


> Well, my NT scan went well. Baby's measurements are healthy. Results of the blood work will come back next week, but I'm not too worried about that to be honest. Our baby also cooperated with is today:
> 
> We're Team :pink: :)

Congrats!! That is really early to find out!


----------



## adopim

My birthing plan includes an epidural. I had one last time and will opt for one this time. I never felt like I was "missing out" or anything. And for me, I used it in a way in which it took the edge off rather than completely numbing my whole self (I had the spinal epidural in which a line stayed in my back and could push a button if I felt the effects wearing off. I used sparingly). I was glad that i had it because I was induced so i was in the hospital the night before to prepare. i did not sleep hardly at all so i was exhausted already when labor started. it allowed me to rest a little bit to prepare for the pushing part. And I was up and walking within half an hour of the birth.
I may need to be induced this time as well since my labor and delivery went lightening fast last time (I only pushed for 15 minutes). She wants to save us from having to have a car birth (since subsequent children tend to come even faster), which by the way freaks me the heck out! I can't imagine how freaked out it would make DH!




Gwenylovey said:


> Congrats!! That is really early to find out!

That's what I thought too, but the sonographer who did our NT scan is very good at what he does. I asked him if he could see the gender and he told me that if any sonographer could not see the gender at this stage, they shouldn't be a sonographer. I think he probably just doesn't realize that what is easy for him isn't necessarily easy for others. Haha!


----------



## Kiss08

There's a pretty detailed thread in second tri about epidural vs. natural. I'm keeping my options open as I have mixed feelings. Getting an epidural will likely cause me to faint (I faint very easily) but I also have a very low pain tolerance so I don't think I can go without drugs. We shall see though!

Speaking of low pain tolerance, being pregnant hurts! All the stretching and pulling... Man, this kid is just making him/herself right at home!! :)


----------



## nik25

kaili said:


> If this isnt too much to get censored, has anyone else been having sexual dreams about women??? In the past couple weeks, its been like every other night for me. Are my hormones just through the roof, or is it cuz I haven't been active with hubby since january??? Dont get me wrong, I don't mind having the dreams, just wondering why their occurrence has become so often

It's so funny you say this Bc I had a crazy dream like that a few days ago that really puzzles me lol. Makes me wonder if I'm having a boy and the testosterone is the cause lol.


----------



## kaili

nik25 said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> If this isnt too much to get censored, has anyone else been having sexual dreams about women??? In the past couple weeks, its been like every other night for me. Are my hormones just through the roof, or is it cuz I haven't been active with hubby since january??? Dont get me wrong, I don't mind having the dreams, just wondering why their occurrence has become so often
> 
> It's so funny you say this Bc I had a crazy dream like that a few days ago that really puzzles me lol. Makes me wonder if I'm having a boy and the testosterone is the cause lol.Click to expand...

Did some research, some say its boy testosterone, others say its the estrogen and your body showing its pride for its ability to create life and the appreciation for being a woman yourself. Ill take both answers lol


----------



## nik25

Me too:) if baby let's us we find out tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## krockwell

Our birth plan will probably be similar to my older boys. I'm almost sure we'll be induced, just because my hubby works away for 2 weeks at a time, and we need to plan for him to be here when baby is born, and induction is one of the easiest ways. Also, my BP tends to get higher near the end of pregnancy (39 weeks or so) and my Dr doesn't want it to get too bad, since I get wicked headaches that come with the BP spikes. 

I'll also be going natural. I did gas & air with both boys, so will use that if I need it (I needed it more for a focal point then pain relief). I believe my body was designed to do this, so I can do it. Not to mention the fact of the horror stories I've heard about epidurals, and the horror stories I've personally witnessed from c-sections. *shudder* My poor SIL is STILL going through problems 19 months after her girls were born from c-section stuff, so personally that isn't even an option for me unless I'm about to die and baby is too! 
I'll also be delivering in a hospital with an OB present. I'm overweight to begin with, so a MW won't take me on, because they consider me too "high risk" - that and the fact that BOTH my boys had breathing problems immediately after delivery, I want to be in the safest place (IMO) for them at the time! :) 

We will also be staying team yellow til the end! :thumbup: So excited for everyone finding out, but I just can't imagine finding out! :haha:


----------



## Chimpette

My 1st son I had an epidural I had to push for just over an hour but apart from that, everything was dandy, having contractions whilst reading celebrity magazines.

My 2nd son I waas induced and requested an epidural but it didn't take effect, and to be honest even with all the pain, I actually preferred the natural birth on gas and air. And I'm hoping to go down that route with this one as well.


----------



## Phantom710

I'm so jealous of people that got to find out gender at N/T scan. They didn't even give me an option. Or am I misunderstanding??

Sorry I haven't been around lately, these little guys had me on bed rest for two weeks, and then I had the N/T yesterday. Scan looked great, just waiting on blood results.


----------



## Jesmia

With my daughter I had an emergency c-section and the OB asked me what I'd prefer to have this time - honestly I'd _prefer_ another c-section only because since I've done it before I know I can handle it, and I'm scared of the unknown...which I realise is a silly reason for such a big decision so I told her I'm going to think on it a while. It might end up being out of my hands either way - things didn't go to plan the first time so who knows!


----------



## Kiss08

Phantom710 said:


> I'm so jealous of people that got to find out gender at N/T scan. They didn't even give me an option. Or am I misunderstanding??
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around lately, these little guys had me on bed rest for two weeks, and then I had the N/T yesterday. Scan looked great, just waiting on blood results.

I just had a scan yesterday at 14+5. My doctor said it was too early to tell gender. I'd rather wait until she's sure than to find out early and have the possibility of finding out she was wrong. That happened to my cousin recently. Found out she was having a girl at 14 weeks, found out it was REALLY a boy at 18 weeks. She was thrilled either way but had a hard time shifting her perspective from girl to boy.


----------



## Kiss08

Speaking of having an ultrasound yesterday, I know people have talked about this before but I can't remember if it was transvaginal or abdominal ultrasound.. My stomach is reallllly achy today. Is that normal the day after an abdominal ultrasound? I don't remember it hurting or being uncomfortable at all yesterday - it only last maybe a total of 3 minutes as it wasn't really scheduled nor were we looking for anything in particular. Maybe I was just too excited to notice it was hurting? I don't know, but I am hurting today! Others have this happen??


----------



## LadyL

Hi everyone!! Just wanted to pop on and tell you all we are team :blue: again!! We are very excited!! 
Also,mummytochloe, could you change my due date to Sept 5th please? Thanks.


----------



## Court28

Through my last placement with the midwife I now have looking after my pregnancy (I studied midwifery for two years) I saw sooo many births done with no pain relief at all. Only one had an epidural which was horrible and failed, and she only got it as she was induced. This made me open my eyes a bit I think. Im not going to say I def wont get epidural as everything could change but gas an air is going to be my main choice.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Kiss08 said:


> Speaking of having an ultrasound yesterday, I know people have talked about this before but I can't remember if it was transvaginal or abdominal ultrasound.. My stomach is reallllly achy today. Is that normal the day after an abdominal ultrasound? I don't remember it hurting or being uncomfortable at all yesterday - it only last maybe a total of 3 minutes as it wasn't really scheduled nor were we looking for anything in particular. Maybe I was just too excited to notice it was hurting? I don't know, but I am hurting today! Others have this happen??

I haven't had any pain after any of my ultrasounds BUT I was really achy in my uterus area around 14 weeks, which is where you are. I think I posted about it here, but it was like this dull ache and then I also had some mild cramping and mild back pain that kind of freaked me out. Turns out all was ok, and when I did some searching online it seems that around 14 weeks is a really common time for discomfort and aches in the uterus.


----------



## babydevil1989

i get pain after an ultrasound but im a size 18 and they have to push harder :(

as for birth plans im having an elective section (hopefully) due to my sons birth which ended in emergency c section!


i think we are nearly there on names 

jaxon paul for a boy
and maybe
olivia joanne (not 100% on that one yet tho!)

:)


----------



## ClipMyWings

Hi everyone. I'm due on September 7th and have my week 16 scan next Wednesday, so hopefully we'll be able to find out the sex then. They have me coming in for extra scans since I'm over 35 & have Type 2 Diabetes. I don't mind though because it just means I get to see the munchkin more often. Now if only I could get used to the horrible finger sticks 6 times per day, but it's all for a good reason so I can't complain too much. :)


----------



## Phantom710

I'm feeling bruised after yesterday as well. I have never had the problem before but the lasy was pushing really hard and kept having to kind of shake my belly to get the babies to cooperate.


----------



## adopim

LadyL: congrats on your blue bump! :)

I had a little uncomfortable ache yesterday for a couple hours after my ultrasound. It was concerning at first but then just went away like nothing. Lol. I have terrible stretching pains all the time when I stretch or even stand up. But that's not ultrasound related, that's baby growing related. Haha.

It's strange about the epidural. I have known lots of people, including myself, that have had one and there have been no problems or complications. Not one of them needed a C-section. That being said, if we had the gas and air option here in the US. If we did, I would very probably go that route.


----------



## Court28

Does the US not offer gas and air?!


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm having a hospital birth (home birth not an option here and no mw units either) with my 3 births I had gas and air and diamorphine. Going to try just gas and air this time but if pain still too bad will go for diamorphine too again!


----------



## Kiss08

Court28 said:


> Does the US not offer gas and air?!

We don't! I hear lots of people from elsewhere in the world that do just gas and air but the US doesn't offer it!


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, no G&A offered here (USA) :nope: I think if it was an option a lot less women would get epidurals in the USA. Its a nice "in between" alternative.

I will be having another out of hospital water birth. No interventions (unless of course there is a medical issue going on). My first was a hospital water birth. my second was an out of hospital water birth. Both very empowering. Hoping for a birth more like my second and less like my first though, as back labor and face up baby was hell and long with that first one! It really was a doozey which i hope to never repeat!


----------



## kaili

I'm in the US and as far as i know, we dont have gas and air here... i had to look it up as i didn't even know what it was when someone posted about it earlier in this thread LOL.

my birth plan is to do the ole' fashioned 'push it out as hard as i can through my hoo-ha' method, hopefully drug free!


----------



## nik25

LadyL said:


> Hi everyone!! Just wanted to pop on and tell you all we are team :blue: again!! We are very excited!!
> Also,mummytochloe, could you change my due date to Sept 5th please? Thanks.

Yay congrats!!!!


----------



## nico82

Really feeling pregnant today, so tired I can barely function, lots of stretching in my stomach and feel so bloated :sleep::sleep: just want to sleep for two days :rofl:


----------



## Kiss08

nico82 said:


> Really feeling pregnant today, so tired I can barely function, lots of stretching in my stomach and feel so bloated :sleep::sleep: just want to sleep for two days :rofl:

Ditto.


----------



## AnakeRose

Court28 said:


> Does the US not offer gas and air?!

Forgive me, but what are you guys talking about?


----------



## krockwell

AnakeRose said:


> Court28 said:
> 
> 
> Does the US not offer gas and air?!
> 
> Forgive me, but what are you guys talking about?Click to expand...

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a542569/entonox-gas-and-air

:) Just another form of pain meds that you breathe in to help reduce the pain - just laughing gas I guess! (or for some just take your mind off what's going on)


----------



## AnakeRose

Holy crap was my little one active last night!! Started around 6:30pm and it didn't stop even after I went to bed. Hubby tried to feel it, but he wasn't sure if it was his own heart beat he was feeling (plus I'm fairly overweight so there's a lot of extra padding there). 

I still haven't told work yet. My 3 month probation period ends at the end of May (although it's against Canadian labour laws for them to fire you for being pregnant, unless they want to have a visit from labour relations). I'm still nervous about what they'll say.


----------



## AnakeRose

krockwell said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Court28 said:
> 
> 
> Does the US not offer gas and air?!
> 
> Forgive me, but what are you guys talking about?Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a542569/entonox-gas-and-air
> 
> :) Just another form of pain meds that you breathe in to help reduce the pain - just laughing gas I guess! (or for some just take your mind off what's going on)Click to expand...

Ahh ok thanks. I have never heard of this before. I guess I should start doing some research on birth plans!


----------



## OperationBbyO

So my triple screen came back "normal" and my risk was like 1 in 2900 or something crazy low like that but my PAPP-A levels were still very low, like in the 5th percentile. I think it was .36 MoM. I can't decide if I should be worried or not.


----------



## Guppy051708

OperationBbyO said:


> So my triple screen came back "normal" and my risk was like 1 in 2900 or something crazy low like that but my PAPP-A levels were still very low, like in the 5th percentile. I think it was .36 MoM. I can't decide if I should be worried or not.

My understanding is that PAPP-A levels is one of many numbers taken into account to figure out your risk factor (1 in 2900 for you). So i would say not to be worried as it was already accounted for in your overall result and you still had a very low risk of issue :hugs:


----------



## massoma8489

Wow gas&air sounds amazing and less painful then the eperdirl my last pregncy was all natural and this time around I'm just scared I'm scared I wouldn't be strong enough like last time I'm so week now that I'm scared I'm going to be week when labor comes plz help ladies I just have a scare btw last time my labor lasted seven hours and like I said all natural I did good pushing but my contractions felt like I was going to be in pain for ever but does any one know which is more painful giving birth to a baby that was 34 weeks preemi and two week b4 that my water was broken so bacisly baby was dry and I was induced or giving birth to a full term baby


----------



## massoma8489

Btw I know very well that its way to early to think about that


----------



## massoma8489

OperationBbyO said:


> So my triple screen came back "normal" and my risk was like 1 in 2900 or something crazy low like that but my PAPP-A levels were still very low, like in the 5th percentile. I think it was .36 MoM. I can't decide if I should be worried or not.

Me and u are pregnet 2gether I'm also 15 and a couple of days lol but don't worry Hun my sister in law was told so much thing about her triple test and turned out that there wasn't nothing wrong with her baby good luck babe and I know I'm the last person to say it but try not to worry as much


----------



## Melissa_M

Gas and Air rocks!!!! Definitely takes the edge off :thumbup: 

Unfortunately, after a failed natural birth ending in c-section and a failed VBAC ending in c-section, I will most likely be having a planned c-section this time. I would LOVE to experience a vaginal birth and part of me wants to try again but I had the EXACT same thing happen with both of my labours and it just doesn't seem like it was by chance...so I'm afraid if I go for a VBA2C, I'll just wind up with another section anyway :(


----------



## Maybebub

Sorry about the TmI, but I've been having like twinges pinching pain inside my vagina like in the wall of the vagina close to the uterus but is like the wall of the vagina, and I still have the twinges/pinching in my lower abdomen..

Does anyone have something like this? It does not hurt but it is uncomfortable the second the twinge last.


----------



## maybebaby3

I had a dream last night that I gave birth to a baby boy then I had another dream and I gave birth to a baby go so who knows!?! I can't wait for my gender scan! 1wk 6days!!!


----------



## EstelSeren

Hopefully I'll be OK with no pain relief this time around! I ended up having my daughter with nothing but TENS for the latent phase and the tiniest amount of gas and air possible (I just couldn't get used to it and ended up throwing it away in frustration!) so I know that I definitely can do it with relative ease, even though I did ask for the epidural (anesthetist would have been at least 45 minutes but on exam I was 10 cm and my daughter was born an hour later!). I think it turned out that my transition stage was calmly asking for the epidural because I was bored of feeling it (after 10 days I think I had an excuse!)! I'm determined to do it all natural this time too if possible and I've gained confidence from going without much pain relief last time! :happydance:

Just generally, I have some horrible pelvic pain at the moment. It's not stopping me from doing things really yet but I'm getting out my body pillow and support belt really early this time in an attempt to control it early! I also have a super active baby! I felt a proper kick for the 1st time last week, about a week earlier than last time, and I can feel baby roll and wriggle at some point almost every day, which is amazing and so reassuring! I definitely have a bit of a proper bump starting too! Not got another scan now until I'm 20+1 on 30th April! Hopefully we'll get to find out the gender too but whatever it'll be a great, if slightly late, birthday present for my husband! I have my 16 week appointment on 4th April and hopefully I'll get to hear the heartbeat! I'll definitely be taking my daughter to those appointments as I think it'll be an amazing bonding opportunity for her! Really excited! :happydance::cloud9:

Beca :wave:


----------



## kaili

Maybebub said:


> Sorry about the TmI, but I've been having like twinges pinching pain inside my vagina like in the wall of the vagina close to the uterus but is like the wall of the vagina, and I still have the twinges/pinching in my lower abdomen..
> 
> Does anyone have something like this? It does not hurt but it I'd uncomfortable the second the twinge last.

Id get it checked out if it doesnt go away. I am a chronic UTI sufferer (since childhood) and in the past, that has been one of my beginning symptoms of a UTI. Did you have sex recently? Could also just be irritation from that. Have you stuck your finger up in there to make sure your cervix is closed? Hope everything is ok but I wouldnt worry much :)


----------



## Kiss08

Maybebub said:


> Sorry about the TmI, but I've been having like twinges pinching pain inside my vagina like in the wall of the vagina close to the uterus but is like the wall of the vagina, and I still have the twinges/pinching in my lower abdomen..
> 
> Does anyone have something like this? It does not hurt but it is uncomfortable the second the twinge last.

I haven't had this but I've read on the forums that it could be baby kicking. I remember reading that thread. Someone commented with just, "probably baby kicking your vagina." Made me lol how blunt it was. I


----------



## Guppy051708

massoma8489 said:


> Wow gas&air sounds amazing and less painful then the eperdirl my last pregncy was all natural and this time around I'm just scared I'm scared I wouldn't be strong enough like last time I'm so week now that I'm scared I'm going to be week when labor comes plz help ladies I just have a scare btw last time my labor lasted seven hours and like I said all natural I did good pushing but my contractions felt like I was going to be in pain for ever but does any one know which is more painful giving birth to a baby that was 34 weeks preemi and two week b4 that my water was broken so bacisly baby was dry and I was induced or giving birth to a full term baby

I can't speak from experience, but i doubt that giving birth at 34 weeks is much different than full term. DS1 was born at nearly 42 weeks and DS2 was born at 38 weeks. That is basically an entire month difference. The labors were very different bc my first was face up and my second wasnt, but all in all labor wasn't much different aside from not having back labor the second time around. I dont believe the differences i experienced was bc of the gestational age of the baby. I think it was just labor can be different and those types of variables, moreso. If i had to guess the fact that your water broke and the fact that you were induced probably had more to do with the pain level than what it would have been had you had intact waters and not been induced. Unfortunatly you can't really control if your water breaks or not. Mine did both times before labor started. Im reallying hoping this time i can get the bulk of labor (or the entire labor) with my waters not going. See the water helps with the cushion (less baby up against your bones and nerves and such). And when that goes usually it does get more painful for most women. With being induced, almost all women say it hurts far more than "regular" labor bc the contractions typically come out of no where. They are closer together, longer, and stronger. So I would think if you could avoid being induced that would already make labor less painful in and of itself even with a full termer, but obviously if there is a medical need thats a different story.


----------



## Bumpbananas

kaili said:


> I'm in the US and as far as i know, we dont have gas and air here... i had to look it up as i didn't even know what it was when someone posted about it earlier in this thread LOL.
> 
> my birth plan is to do the ole' fashioned 'push it out as hard as i can through my hoo-ha' method, hopefully drug free!

Wat! No gas n air! What a joke! I never could have got through my first without epidural with my first without it. I'd be up in arms! but I spose what you've never had you don't miss....? Saying that every birth and mother is different ..


----------



## Phantom710

Court28 said:


> Does the US not offer gas and air?!

\

Nope :( I had never really heard about it until I watch the UK OBEM. I wish we could try that.



kaili said:


> my birth plan is to do the ole' fashioned 'push it out as hard as i can through my hoo-ha' method, hopefully drug free!

 :rofl:



OperationBbyO said:


> So my triple screen came back "normal" and my risk was like 1 in 2900 or something crazy low like that but my PAPP-A levels were still very low, like in the 5th percentile. I think it was .36 MoM. I can't decide if I should be worried or not.

I didn't understand any of the numbers form my screen, but I went off the ratio because it seemed good. Both babies 1 in 10k :)



Maybebub said:


> Sorry about the TmI, but I've been having like twinges pinching pain inside my vagina like in the wall of the vagina close to the uterus but is like the wall of the vagina, and I still have the twinges/pinching in my lower abdomen..
> 
> Does anyone have something like this? It does not hurt but it is uncomfortable the second the twinge last.

I have a pretty serious UTI right now, and it sounds similar. Try some cranberry juice or tablets or see a doc :)


----------



## Phantom710

Sorry for the double post, but on the pain management note...

I wanted to do a water birth with my son, but we don't have midwives in the area and no birthing centers, etc.

I ended up being induced at 39 weeks because of his size. I was showing no signs of dialation and they thought I would be over due resulting in a 10+ lb baby. He was 8lb 14 ozs at birth. The broke my water at 2cms and told me the labor would be long and advised an epidural. So, as it was my first, I gave in. 

The epidural worked lovely at first, but I am SURE it helped in making my labor longer (22 hours). It wore off as it came time to push and I felt everything anyways. including the cut, tear, and repair.

I'm not sure what the plan is with these two. Part of me is scaredof a twin delivery and wants a c-section. The other part knows I CAN do it, and is hoping that both babies cooperate and I can deliver vaginally. 

Pain med wise??? I don't know. I want it to be as quick as possible, which makes me think no epi.... but I feel sorry for my vag having no pain meds and pushing out two. hahaha


----------



## kaili

Can i get validation opinions? I'm only 15 weeks, which is why I'm leary to be 100% convinced, even though sonogropher said she's 110% sure... what do you ladies think? 

https://i.imgur.com/bRbxvKi.jpg


----------



## nik25

Congrats!!!! I'd says def. boy Bc I had my scan today (I'm 15w3d) and we are having a little GIRL!!!! There was nothing there in between.


----------



## Maybebub

kaili said:


> Maybebub said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the TmI, but I've been having like twinges pinching pain inside my vagina like in the wall of the vagina close to the uterus but is like the wall of the vagina, and I still have the twinges/pinching in my lower abdomen..
> 
> Does anyone have something like this? It does not hurt but it I'd uncomfortable the second the twinge last.
> 
> Id get it checked out if it doesnt go away. I am a chronic UTI sufferer (since childhood) and in the past, that has been one of my beginning symptoms of a UTI. Did you have sex recently? Could also just be irritation from that. Have you stuck your finger up in there to make sure your cervix is closed? Hope everything is ok but I wouldnt worry much :)Click to expand...

Thank you all for your advises.
I had an uti a few years ago and i remember that when i went to pee it hurts but not now, it is only on and off pinching, I guess I will wait a couple of days and If it continues I will have to go to the dr. 
I did had sex and it didn't hurt. So who knows, will keep an eye.
It seems that utis are very common during pregnancy.


----------



## kaili

Oh geez. My husband brought home bojangles for dinner (greasy biscuits) and it is NOT sitting well with me. Wont be eating that EVER again


----------



## adopim

kaili said:


> Oh geez. My husband brought home bojangles for dinner (greasy biscuits) and it is NOT sitting well with me. Wont be eating that EVER again

I hate it when that happens! I don't think I'll be eating Chinese takeout for quite some time due to that feeling!


----------



## kaili

adopim said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> Oh geez. My husband brought home bojangles for dinner (greasy biscuits) and it is NOT sitting well with me. Wont be eating that EVER again
> 
> I hate it when that happens! I don't think I'll be eating Chinese takeout for quite some time due to that feeling!Click to expand...

Ughhh I didnt have any morning sickness at all, and I went to bed 2 hours ago thinking maybe it would help with the uneasy stomach and now I wake up at 10:30pm feeling worse. I cried a LOT today around dinner time and was really stressed out about something (both work related)... could that have upset my stomach or was it my dinner, or is it possible to start with morning sickness at 15wks???


----------



## adopim

kaili said:


> Ughhh I didnt have any morning sickness at all, and I went to bed 2 hours ago thinking maybe it would help with the uneasy stomach and now I wake up at 10:30pm feeling worse. I cried a LOT today around dinner time and was really stressed out about something (both work related)... could that have upset my stomach or was it my dinner, or is it possible to start with morning sickness at 15wks???

It sounds like the combination of greasy food and stress. I know when I'm worked up about something my stomach gets unsettled, even when I'm not pregnant. Hopefully it isn't late onset of morning sickness!


----------



## Southafrica

nik25 said:


> Congrats!!!! I'd says def. boy Bc I had my scan today (I'm 15w3d) and we are having a little GIRL!!!! There was nothing there in between.

oh hooray congrats!!


----------



## maybebaby3

kaili i'd say upset stomach!

i'm soooooo glad it's the weekend! Only working mon-wed this week as then the Easter hols start so 10 days off :) have mw on thursday for serum screening and bloods.


----------



## kaili

I had to sleep sitting up last night, but I feel back to 110% this morning. Hoping it was just a 1 time thing combo of unhealthy food and stress. Wont be doing that anymore!!


----------



## nik25

Oh no I hope you sleep better tonight! Can you nap at all today? Maybebay- I hope your work hours go by fast for you, that's great you get some time off! 

Afm I'm finally feeling better and got my IV taken out yesterday! I will go back to work on Tuesday, but just part time until I gain my strength back. Dehydration reay took it out of me!! And could you move me to edd of September 10 :pink:


----------



## kaili

nik25 said:


> Oh no I hope you sleep better tonight! Can you nap at all today? Maybebay- I hope your work hours go by fast for you, that's great you get some time off!
> 
> Afm I'm finally feeling better and got my IV taken out yesterday! I will go back to work on Tuesday, but just part time until I gain my strength back. Dehydration reay took it out of me!! And could you move me to edd of September 10 :pink:

glad you are feeling better!! im such a cry baby, i get sick for less than a full day and its like the end of the world. don't know how some of you ladies have the strength to endure it for weeks on end


----------



## vic161209

any uk ladies on 2nd+ time round find it neglectful how little we see the mw this time round? 

im feeling like a total cry baby atm, hormones! i was like it with my dd but not untill much later on:cry::cry:lol


----------



## gatorj

Happy weekend to you all! Been busy lately so just checking in. It is neat to see those who have found out the sex of their baby!! I'm looking forward to it. Having weird left side pain that started last night and started again after breakfast. It kind of feels like a dull ache? I'm not sure what is going on. Round ligament pain? Makes me feel crappy tho so I'm just lounging on the couch...hope you all are doing well! :flower:


----------



## babydevil1989

vic161209 said:


> any uk ladies on 2nd+ time round find it neglectful how little we see the mw this time round?
> 
> im feeling like a total cry baby atm, hormones! i was like it with my dd but not untill much later on:cry::cry:lol

i was quite suprised when i went for my 16 week appt and she said she wouldnt be seeing me until #4 weeks! but i suppose if you have had a healthy pregnancy before then theres less to worry about (in their minds!) x


----------



## babydevil1989

im an emotional wreck atm i dunno why!

fatigue has also returned with a vengence!! i could literally sleep all day! so much for more energy in 2nd tri :cry:


----------



## maybebaby3

babydevil1989 said:


> vic161209 said:
> 
> 
> any uk ladies on 2nd+ time round find it neglectful how little we see the mw this time round?
> 
> im feeling like a total cry baby atm, hormones! i was like it with my dd but not untill much later on:cry::cry:lol
> 
> i was quite suprised when i went for my 16 week appt and she said she wouldnt be seeing me until #4 weeks! but i suppose if you have had a healthy pregnancy before then theres less to worry about (in their minds!) xClick to expand...

After my 16wk appointment with mw next week I don't see her again til 24wks! That's 2 months!!! After that its at 29wks and them not til 36wks, then 39wks and 41wks!


----------



## babydevil1989

lol that was meant to say 24 weeks (although i think il be 25 as we are away. 

i wonder if i get a few between 29 & 38 as im having a section so obvs wont have a 39 or 41 one?


----------



## bubbles82

babydevil1989 said:


> im an emotional wreck atm i dunno why!
> 
> fatigue has also returned with a vengence!! i could literally sleep all day! so much for more energy in 2nd tri :cry:

Same here chick, I feel like I'm either crying for no reason or sleeping, so tired!


----------



## kaili

bubbles82 said:


> babydevil1989 said:
> 
> 
> im an emotional wreck atm i dunno why!
> 
> fatigue has also returned with a vengence!! i could literally sleep all day! so much for more energy in 2nd tri :cry:
> 
> Same here chick, I feel like I'm either crying for no reason or sleeping, so tired!Click to expand...

me too!! idk what has happened to me because i usually have emotions of steel, and for the first time in my life, i let a customer get to my head, cried for 30 straight minutes about it WHILE AT WORK, and not just the whimper whimper sob sob, it was like full blown had to go into the ladies room because i was wailing and gasping for air type crying. that has NEVER happened to me before, ever. my coworkers were just like WTF


----------



## Melissa_M

I get an appointment every 4 weeks till 32 weeks then every 2 weeks till 36 weeks... I'd rather have less appointments haha


----------



## OperationBbyO

Don't feel bad, I bawled like a baby when the pope resigned, when they started the conclave, and when they elected a new pope. And I'm not even Catholic!! My husband thought I had lost my mind.


----------



## Guppy051708

Melissa_M said:


> I get an appointment every 4 weeks till 32 weeks then every 2 weeks till 36 weeks... I'd rather have less appointments haha

^Samsie. Except at 36 weeks it is weekly until delivery.

I would rather go less. It's really hard with two young kids and no help! Not to mention my provider is a one hour drive from here. I dont ever feel like i leave knowing anything more than the last appt :shrug: They dont tell me anything i dont already know. So for me id rather go less!


----------



## kaili

Guppy051708 said:


> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> I get an appointment every 4 weeks till 32 weeks then every 2 weeks till 36 weeks... I'd rather have less appointments haha
> 
> ^Samsie. Except at 36 weeks it is weekly until delivery.
> 
> I would rather go less. It's really hard with two young kids and no help! Not to mention my provider is a one hour drive from here. I dont ever feel like i leave knowing anything more than the last appt :shrug: They dont tell me anything i dont already know. So for me id rather go less!Click to expand...

i think for me its the same, we go once every 4 weeks, the only ones i look forward to are the ones where we get an ultrasound!! (and thats NOT this coming week's appt sadly)... i guess they just want to check to make sure everything is fine and not being told anything is probably a good thing because it means there's nothing bad to report :)


----------



## Court28

Im pretty sure my appointments are every 4 weeks until 28 weeks, every two weeks until 36 weeks and weekly until birth. Once baby arrives she sees me weekly until 6 weeks post delivery. I dont mind at all cos I get on great with my midwife due to a past placement with her, plus all her visits are home visits :)


----------



## Melissa_M

Guppy051708 said:


> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> I get an appointment every 4 weeks till 32 weeks then every 2 weeks till 36 weeks... I'd rather have less appointments haha
> 
> ^Samsie. Except at 36 weeks it is weekly until delivery.
> 
> I would rather go less. It's really hard with two young kids and no help! Not to mention my provider is a one hour drive from here. I dont ever feel like i leave knowing anything more than the last appt :shrug: They dont tell me anything i dont already know. So for me id rather go less!Click to expand...

Oops yes I meant to add and weekly till birth


----------



## maybebaby3

Wow you girls get loads! If I hadn't had my private scans I'd only have had 1 scan and 1 mw appointment so far!


----------



## cammy

Wow only gone for a few days and I have missed so much conversation. 
I am starting to get to a point where I'm not really feeling pregnant anymore which is making me worried. I mean I am happy for the m/s to be going away and that I have energy back, but not feeling pregnant is getting to me. I thought I had started feeling fluttering but I haven't been for the last couple of weeks, so it must have just been in my head.

I am soooo over doctors and sonographers, they just keep on cancelling on me. I hate the medical care I am having. I haven't even gotten in to see the MW yet because my doctor keeps cancelling on me so I haven't gotten a referal yet. So frustrating.


----------



## gatorj

Apparently it seems emotions are on high!? I too spent most of today crying being emotional/stressed due to conversations with family..ugh. :cry:


----------



## massoma8489

kaili said:


> Can i get validation opinions? I'm only 15 weeks, which is why I'm leary to be 100% convinced, even though sonogropher said she's 110% sure... what do you ladies think?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/bRbxvKi.jpg

Cong Hun but I say wait a little for the shopping part lol I know a girl that bought everything and ultra turned out to be wrong at birth lol


----------



## massoma8489

Can't wait for Friday my 16 week ultra sound is Gona be on Friday my only stress issue is that my husband is saying we can't afford moving out and my stress level is a lil up I thought I was Gona finally leave my life's hard living here with my family my mom always blames me that my husband doesn't care about me and everything it's hard hearing that and them in front of him she try's to act in front of him that she doesn't mind him living in the house but in reality she wants us out I just don't understand why she try's to hide thing and can't be honest about things like that even thou he's her nephew sometime if a problem happens between me and her she would go to him. And tell him I can't stand ur wife anymore rent her something and get her out then we find a place and she say stuff like no u guys can't afford it and my house is opened to u I swear I feel like I have had enough of everything my hearts to broken to finish any advise ladies would help


----------



## nico82

cammy said:


> Wow only gone for a few days and I have missed so much conversation.
> I am starting to get to a point where I'm not really feeling pregnant anymore which is making me worried. I mean I am happy for the m/s to be going away and that I have energy back, but not feeling pregnant is getting to me. I thought I had started feeling fluttering but I haven't been for the last couple of weeks, so it must have just been in my head.
> 
> I am soooo over doctors and sonographers, they just keep on cancelling on me. I hate the medical care I am having. I haven't even gotten in to see the MW yet because my doctor keeps cancelling on me so I haven't gotten a referal yet. So frustrating.

I feel the same way as you, most of symptoms have faded, especially my severe morning sickness, which I should be thankful for, but cant help but think omgosh something is wrong :shrug:

Have my midwife appointment this Thursday so hopefully hear the heartbeat and be reassured. Just is anxious wait. Also had a bit of stress lately going on with getting a home loan so hopefully the baby is O.K :baby:

I have felt odd push or tickle but not everyday so maybe the baby is still too small or has heaps of space. I keep expecting it to be really noticeable


----------



## babydevil1989

i have my consultant appointment tomorrow to discuss the birth (already!!) im hoping for an elective c section so hoping she agrees :-/


----------



## cammy

I am so worried that I will get to my scan in two weeks and they will tell me the baby stopped growing or something horrid. I just don't feel pregnant anymore.


----------



## vic161209

cammy said:


> I am so worried that I will get to my scan in two weeks and they will tell me the baby stopped growing or something horrid. I just don't feel pregnant anymore.

i felt like this last week- all symptoms went 100% for several days. im sure every thing is fine with us both. then last 3nights i was sick once at night but wasnt ill with it. still feeling ok now, a little tired mayb but thats all, i think its woz were 2nd tri now- try enjoy it befor we get rly big:haha:


----------



## vic161209

maybebaby3 said:


> babydevil1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vic161209 said:
> 
> 
> any uk ladies on 2nd+ time round find it neglectful how little we see the mw this time round?
> 
> im feeling like a total cry baby atm, hormones! i was like it with my dd but not untill much later on:cry::cry:lol
> 
> i was quite suprised when i went for my 16 week appt and she said she wouldnt be seeing me until #4 weeks! but i suppose if you have had a healthy pregnancy before then theres less to worry about (in their minds!) xClick to expand...
> 
> After my 16wk appointment with mw next week I don't see her again til 24wks! That's 2 months!!! After that its at 29wks and them not til 36wks, then 39wks and 41wks![/QUOT
> 
> sounds like my care plan too, i havent seen the mw for 9weeks, then after this fri i wont see them again for 9weeks. im most concerned about the later appointments-i think it should b weekly from 36/7wks, they will do the birth plan at 36wk n ask where i want baby (home/hospital/birth centre) but i want checking to see position of baby regular as i had a back to back baby last time which was awful, and id b opting for epidural if this is the case again so would need the hospital- if babys laying in optimum position i want to go to the home from home birth center but they cant give any drugs there. the home from home place is 50min drive away n by time i got there i wouldnt b able to change my mind, where as the hospital is a few mins away but once they check me in i no they wont let me drive to the next town to where i want to b :growlmad:Click to expand...


----------



## massoma8489

cammy said:


> I am so worried that I will get to my scan in two weeks and they will tell me the baby stopped growing or something horrid. I just don't feel pregnant anymore.

There's days I don't feel pregnet to buts its probly normal try not to worry ;) btw when I was pregt with my daughter I did not feel pregnet at all almost like if I wasn't caring anything until week 20 then I really felt pregnet


----------



## Kiss08

Slept terribly last night and woke up feeling nauseous. Work is the last place I want to be right now. 

Oh, and jumped up three pounds from last week. Lovely.


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> Slept terribly last night and woke up feeling nauseous. Work is the last place I want to be right now.
> 
> Oh, and jumped up three pounds from last week. Lovely.

I was supposed to go to work at 9am today but called in for the same reasons. My new development is constant headache with sensitiv ity to light. Only headaches ive ever had pre pregnancy were from accidentally hitting my head on things as a kid, so this is definitely new to me. Bout to shower and go in late to work. 

We can take up to 12 weeks of maternity leave, but if we don't use the sick/vacation time we already saved up, then its unpaid... and I took a 4 week vacation last year for my honeymoon in china, soooo ny hours are limited


----------



## Brightstarshi

16 weeks with the triplets..

https://i48.tinypic.com/2i0rfo5.jpg

even though I have 3 babies in there,some days I panic that I am not really pregnant.
when I put the doppler to my belly its like a womb full of monkeys,hard to believe they are moving around so much yet I dont feel it.
I am grateful of the doppler for tracking their movement.

its totally understandable that you worry,when we have lost babies,

(((HUGS)))

amanda
x


----------



## kaili

Brightstarshi said:


> 16 weeks with the triplets..
> 
> https://i48.tinypic.com/2i0rfo5.jpg
> 
> even though I have 3 babies in there,some days I panic that I am not really pregnant.
> when I put the doppler to my belly its like a womb full of monkeys,hard to believe they are moving around so much yet I dont feel it.
> I am grateful of the doppler for tracking their movement.
> x

WHAT!? I didn't know we had a triplets mama on this thread!! congrats!! if not too prying, do you mind if I ask if it was a natural triplet or if you did IVF? that's so exciting, I seriously think I'd have a fit if I had just 2, but 3 in there?! you are gonna be one proud mama!

and as for the doppler, im grateful as well, when you can't feel bubs its always nice to have the peace of mind.


----------



## Brightstarshi

well,this being my 6th pregnancy and being over 35 makes this possible.
it can happen to anyone too,and happens more than I realised.

some days I have a slight fit about there being 3 in there lol.


----------



## babydevil1989

im driving myself crazy worrying about placenta accreta due to having a csection before and an anterior placenta! why do i do this to myself?! i have no idea if my placenta is even low yet here i am expecting the worst before it even happens :( sod off anxiety!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brightstarshi

baby devil,

its so normal for us mothers to have worries,all of us do.

your avatar is so very pretty.

I think when you have had loss,or previous problems,you tend to be a little ore worrysome.
just trust that it will pass,because it will ((HUGS))) xx


----------



## massoma8489

Toke some pictures for little massoma and there coming in two more weeks but I got the copy right ones let me know wat u ladies think


----------



## massoma8489

This ones a combination of her and the new baby


----------



## massoma8489

Sorry
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## massoma8489

Anther one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 89.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Maybebub

OMg triplets! Wow congrats! How are tour symptoms?


Brightstarshi said:


> 16 weeks with the triplets..
> 
> https://i48.tinypic.com/2i0rfo5.jpg
> 
> even though I have 3 babies in there,some days I panic that I am not really pregnant.
> when I put the doppler to my belly its like a womb full of monkeys,hard to believe they are moving around so much yet I dont feel it.
> I am grateful of the doppler for tracking their movement.
> 
> its totally understandable that you worry,when we have lost babies,
> 
> (((HUGS)))
> 
> amanda
> x


----------



## maybebaby3

Brightstarshi great bump :)

Massoma lovely pics!

I've been feeling more nauseous again :( glad only 2 more work days before the Easter hols! Would call in sick today but I lead the school choir and we have mass at church today!


----------



## babydevil1989

woken up to terrible IBS pains just what i need when i have an appt this morning, feeling very sorry for myself today :(


----------



## maybebaby3

Babydevil hope your better soon :hugs::


----------



## babydevil1989

thanks x


----------



## Brightstarshi

HI everyone,how are you today?
(((baby)))).
babybub thanks for the congrats,we are doing great thanks.
congrats to you at 14 weeks :)
maybebaby,sorry to hear about the nausea coming back,I hope it passes for you very soon.

I am constantly in pj's on days in,my clothes are uncomfortable.I need to get myself a couple of pairs of comfortable maternity pants and I really need a couple of good bras,I have grown out of the ones I have so much,I cant get away with wearing them at all.

I dont mind,happy to be pregnant.


----------



## kaili

anybody else find that drinking milk gives headaches? I'm trying to figure out what has been causing these, as they started about 3-4 days ago. never had headaches before... 

today i ate two bowls of cereal with 2% whole milk and about an hour later, im rather debilitated at work from the headache i now have. i also had an egg sandwich from wendys on a cibatta roll, ive been eating those on the regular though and haven't had any problems with them til now... anyone else have any suggestions for what to do about headaches?

its a whole head headache, worse in the back of my head and also around my eyes... rubbing my neck gives temporary relief but tylenol doesn't seem to have any effect at all...


----------



## adopim

Hmm, that seems strange. I'm partially lactose intolerant so I have different issues with milk and dairy. Haha. But I have had lots of the whole head headaches. The only way I have found that works is sleeping. I can't seem to find any other way to get rid of them :(


----------



## MrsCD

Heya ladies how are you all? Not been on in a while been busy with moving appts and working! Now 16 weeks! Woop woop! Have been a little impatient and have booked myself a gender scan for Monday 1st of April fingers crossed baby will cooperate!


----------



## babydevil1989

i am an expert on headaches as they have only just stopped.

sleeping, paracetamol, cold/hot compress on your forehead or base of your neck and getting your eyes checked x


----------



## kaili

babydevil1989 said:


> i am an expert on headaches as they have only just stopped.
> 
> sleeping, paracetamol, cold/hot compress on your forehead or base of your neck and getting your eyes checked x

sleeping hasn't done a single thing for me, i actually went to bed early the other night thinking that surely it would send the headache away, and i woke up 8 hours later with a worse headache than before.

the paracetamol (i'm assuming this is acetaminophen?) hasn't done anything at all for me... sadly for some reason it never has any effect on pains or fevers for me... only ibuprofen does, and i can't currently take it..

the compress though has seemed to work wonders, as has the pressure point massage therapy on the back of my neck and lower head. 

and when you say getting your eyes checked, you mean like for foreign irritants or somethin'? might look into having my OB check them out on Thursday at my 16wk appt


----------



## adopim

kaili said:


> sleeping hasn't done a single thing for me, i actually went to bed early the other night thinking that surely it would send the headache away, and i woke up 8 hours later with a worse headache than before.
> 
> the paracetamol (i'm assuming this is acetaminophen?) hasn't done anything at all for me... sadly for some reason it never has any effect on pains or fevers for me... only ibuprofen does, and i can't currently take it..
> 
> the compress though has seemed to work wonders, as has the pressure point massage therapy on the back of my neck and lower head.
> 
> and when you say getting your eyes checked, you mean like for foreign irritants or somethin'? might look into having my OB check them out on Thursday at my 16wk appt

I think the getting your eyes checked means checking your actual vision. I didn't remember this until babydevil mentioned it, but I have gotten headaches in the past from my eyes changing (which my eyes are terrible so for me that means a change in my prescription). And they are terrible, awful headaches to boot.


----------



## babydevil1989

sorry yes i meant checking your vision - mine changes drastically in pregnancy - also drinking lots of water helps too (although i need to remember this one!) x


----------



## nico82

kaili said:


> anybody else find that drinking milk gives headaches? I'm trying to figure out what has been causing these, as they started about 3-4 days ago. never had headaches before...
> 
> today i ate two bowls of cereal with 2% whole milk and about an hour later, im rather debilitated at work from the headache i now have. i also had an egg sandwich from wendys on a cibatta roll, ive been eating those on the regular though and haven't had any problems with them til now... anyone else have any suggestions for what to do about headaches?
> 
> its a whole head headache, worse in the back of my head and also around my eyes... rubbing my neck gives temporary relief but tylenol doesn't seem to have any effect at all...

I know this will sound crazy but headaches are often a sign of dehydration, so if you can, grab two bottles of water and just keep sipping them even if you dont like water. Or eat an ice block, but need to keep the liquids up. If I have a persistant headache this is usually the reason and it helps trust me.


----------



## cammy

So my appointment went horribly yesterday and I felt really crappy about it all last night and today so far. They didn't seem happy and it was just a normal GP appointment to get my refferal for antenatal care. We got in and my doctor took my blood pressure and I noticed that whilst he was talking to OH about work he took it several times which made me a little anxious and then he said he wanted me to come out the back and so I did and I sat in a little room for 20 minutes waiting. Then a nurse came in and took my bp another few times, checked my weight (3 kilos in 2 weeks :'( ]then asked me to do a urine, then checked my bsl, then felt my tummy and then listened to bub's heart beat. None of this is what they are supposed to do. My bsl level was 8.2 or 8.4, with only eating half a carrot within the last hour :( My bp had gone down heaps but was still 130/86. And she started asking me if I had been having head aches or dizziness. And when she was checking my urine test she asked if I was having any stinging down below and of course I haven't, but I'm guessing that means my protein levels are high. None of these are very good signs :(
I finally got to see my doc half hour later and he checked my bump. The gave me a refferal but only so I had the phone number for the high risk clinic and got the receptionist to fax it off as urgent :(
Feeling pretty crappy right now. I new my chances of getting GD and PE in this pregnancy where higher, PE being a 50/50 chance, but I didn't think I would have to worry about it this early :(

On a good note, hearing bubs heart beat has put my mind at ease from being worried and not feeling too pregnant anymore and today, boy can I feel the hard bump forming under my already belly. Must be that 3 kilos haha :(

She said she couldn't pick up the best reading but that bub's HB was between 150-160bpm. Is tht good, she didn't say?


----------



## klcuk3

babydevil1989 said:


> sorry yes i meant checking your vision - mine changes drastically in pregnancy - also drinking lots of water helps too (although i need to remember this one!) x

Did your vision change during pregnancy?

With my pregnancy with my DD I noticed that things weren't quite the same. I finally went and had an eye test after the baby and low and behold my eyesight had gone from long sighted to short sighted! I was getting really horrible headaches and as you can imagine things were a little blurry!!

I feel that my eye sight is changing again already this time...I'm going to get it checked out as I'm getting headaches and eye strain again despite wearing my glasses all the time x


----------



## babydevil1989

Yes they have changed this time too although I haven't been to the opticians yet :blush:

It's something to do with muscles relaxing (or contracting) during pregnancy can't really . Remember from last time lol x


----------



## klcuk3

babydevil1989 said:


> Yes they have changed this time too although I haven't been to the opticians yet :blush:
> 
> It's something to do with muscles relaxing (or contracting) during pregnancy can't really . Remember from last time lol x

Crazy to think what the effect pregnancy has on your body!!


----------



## maybebaby3

My eyes are so dry my contacts are so sore I wear my glasses most of the time! Wasn't like this with my other pregnancies! :shrug:


----------



## Kiss08

cammy said:


> So my appointment went horribly yesterday and I felt really crappy about it all last night and today so far. They didn't seem happy and it was just a normal GP appointment to get my refferal for antenatal care. We got in and my doctor took my blood pressure and I noticed that whilst he was talking to OH about work he took it several times which made me a little anxious and then he said he wanted me to come out the back and so I did and I sat in a little room for 20 minutes waiting. Then a nurse came in and took my bp another few times, checked my weight (3 kilos in 2 weeks :'( ]then asked me to do a urine, then checked my bsl, then felt my tummy and then listened to bub's heart beat. None of this is what they are supposed to do. My bsl level was 8.2 or 8.4, with only eating half a carrot within the last hour :( My bp had gone down heaps but was still 130/86. And she started asking me if I had been having head aches or dizziness. And when she was checking my urine test she asked if I was having any stinging down below and of course I haven't, but I'm guessing that means my protein levels are high. None of these are very good signs :(
> I finally got to see my doc half hour later and he checked my bump. The gave me a refferal but only so I had the phone number for the high risk clinic and got the receptionist to fax it off as urgent :(
> Feeling pretty crappy right now. I new my chances of getting GD and PE in this pregnancy where higher, PE being a 50/50 chance, but I didn't think I would have to worry about it this early :(
> 
> On a good note, hearing bubs heart beat has put my mind at ease from being worried and not feeling too pregnant anymore and today, boy can I feel the hard bump forming under my already belly. Must be that 3 kilos haha :(
> 
> She said she couldn't pick up the best reading but that bub's HB was between 150-160bpm. Is tht good, she didn't say?

Sorry you had a stressful appt and that things are worrisome already. Regarding heartbeat, 120-180 is normal. Mine is almost always in the 150s now, though it started out a bit higher (165ish). Glad you got to hear the heartbeat! Any idea when you'll get to have an ultrasound?


----------



## kaili

nico82 said:


> I know this will sound crazy but headaches are often a sign of dehydration, so if you can, grab two bottles of water and just keep sipping them even if you dont like water. Or eat an ice block, but need to keep the liquids up. If I have a persistant headache this is usually the reason and it helps trust me.

the strange thing is that i FEEL like i am drinking tons of water... i work next door to a wendys, and so every morning i go over there and get a large water with no ice, and throughout the day, i refill it at the water-fountain in my office at least twice, then i have another glass when i get home, its weird because i feel like im drinking all day long, and yet my pee is still rather dark yellow. i can't drink much more because i already feel like i'm about to pop (though i know i'm not quite drinking the 10cups i hear we're supposed to be drinking while preggie)


----------



## adopim

kaili said:


> the strange thing is that i FEEL like i am drinking tons of water... i work next door to a wendys, and so every morning i go over there and get a large water with no ice, and throughout the day, i refill it at the water-fountain in my office at least twice, then i have another glass when i get home, its weird because i feel like im drinking all day long, and yet my pee is still rather dark yellow. i can't drink much more because i already feel like i'm about to pop (though i know i'm not quite drinking the 10cups i hear we're supposed to be drinking while preggie)

Were you a big caffeine drinker pre-pregnancy? I was drinking close to a 12 pack of diet Mountain Dew every day before TTC (around 650mg a day!). I dwindled it way down while we were TTC, but I still get "withdrawl" headaches occasionally. Once I drink a can of pop I usually feel much better (my no-fail cure for migraines pre-pregnancy was an Excedrin and an energy drink; my favorite was Carb-free Rockstar. It worked every time, but now I can have neither of those things! I'm screwed if I feel a migraine coming on). 
Tho I always try drinking water first, I know I'm getting more than 100oz of water a day. So it's usually not my problem.


----------



## kaili

adopim said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> the strange thing is that i FEEL like i am drinking tons of water... i work next door to a wendys, and so every morning i go over there and get a large water with no ice, and throughout the day, i refill it at the water-fountain in my office at least twice, then i have another glass when i get home, its weird because i feel like im drinking all day long, and yet my pee is still rather dark yellow. i can't drink much more because i already feel like i'm about to pop (though i know i'm not quite drinking the 10cups i hear we're supposed to be drinking while preggie)
> 
> Were you a big caffeine drinker pre-pregnancy? I was drinking close to a 12 pack of diet Mountain Dew every day before TTC (around 650mg a day!). I dwindled it way down while we were TTC, but I still get "withdrawl" headaches occasionally. Once I drink a can of pop I usually feel much better (my no-fail cure for migraines pre-pregnancy was an Excedrin and an energy drink; my favorite was Carb-free Rockstar. It worked every time, but now I can have neither of those things! I'm screwed if I feel a migraine coming on).
> Tho I always try drinking water first, I know I'm getting more than 100oz of water a day. So it's usually not my problem.Click to expand...

i literally never ever ever drank caffeine of any kind before i was pregnant (or after)... dunno why but soft drinks are gross to me, and i hate coffee too, i've always been a milk and water only kinda girl (and wine... lots and lots of wine LOL) but i quit drinking wine in may of last year when we decided we were ready to start TTC over the summer, and even then, i only drank wine on friday's at social gatherings.. but i feel like if that was the culprit, it would have happened over the summer? and i imagine that would get RID of headaches, not cause them lol


----------



## cammy

Kiss08 said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> So my appointment went horribly yesterday and I felt really crappy about it all last night and today so far. They didn't seem happy and it was just a normal GP appointment to get my refferal for antenatal care. We got in and my doctor took my blood pressure and I noticed that whilst he was talking to OH about work he took it several times which made me a little anxious and then he said he wanted me to come out the back and so I did and I sat in a little room for 20 minutes waiting. Then a nurse came in and took my bp another few times, checked my weight (3 kilos in 2 weeks :'( ]then asked me to do a urine, then checked my bsl, then felt my tummy and then listened to bub's heart beat. None of this is what they are supposed to do. My bsl level was 8.2 or 8.4, with only eating half a carrot within the last hour :( My bp had gone down heaps but was still 130/86. And she started asking me if I had been having head aches or dizziness. And when she was checking my urine test she asked if I was having any stinging down below and of course I haven't, but I'm guessing that means my protein levels are high. None of these are very good signs :(
> I finally got to see my doc half hour later and he checked my bump. The gave me a refferal but only so I had the phone number for the high risk clinic and got the receptionist to fax it off as urgent :(
> Feeling pretty crappy right now. I new my chances of getting GD and PE in this pregnancy where higher, PE being a 50/50 chance, but I didn't think I would have to worry about it this early :(
> 
> On a good note, hearing bubs heart beat has put my mind at ease from being worried and not feeling too pregnant anymore and today, boy can I feel the hard bump forming under my already belly. Must be that 3 kilos haha :(
> 
> She said she couldn't pick up the best reading but that bub's HB was between 150-160bpm. Is tht good, she didn't say?
> 
> Sorry you had a stressful appt and that things are worrisome already. Regarding heartbeat, 120-180 is normal. Mine is almost always in the 150s now, though it started out a bit higher (165ish). Glad you got to hear the heartbeat! Any idea when you'll get to have an ultrasound?Click to expand...

Thanks. 
I'm hoping I will get a scan booked soon, but I think I need to see this doctor at the clinic first. I do have a scan booked but it's a volunteer one so it's not a proper one. They said they can still tell me the gender though, which is exciting. That on is on the 9th or April.


----------



## AnakeRose

adopim said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> the strange thing is that i FEEL like i am drinking tons of water... i work next door to a wendys, and so every morning i go over there and get a large water with no ice, and throughout the day, i refill it at the water-fountain in my office at least twice, then i have another glass when i get home, its weird because i feel like im drinking all day long, and yet my pee is still rather dark yellow. i can't drink much more because i already feel like i'm about to pop (though i know i'm not quite drinking the 10cups i hear we're supposed to be drinking while preggie)
> 
> Were you a big caffeine drinker pre-pregnancy? I was drinking close to a 12 pack of diet Mountain Dew every day before TTC (around 650mg a day!). I dwindled it way down while we were TTC, but I still get "withdrawl" headaches occasionally. Once I drink a can of pop I usually feel much better (my no-fail cure for migraines pre-pregnancy was an Excedrin and an energy drink; my favorite was Carb-free Rockstar. It worked every time, but now I can have neither of those things! I'm screwed if I feel a migraine coming on).
> Tho I always try drinking water first, I know I'm getting more than 100oz of water a day. So it's usually not my problem.Click to expand...

I'm with ya on the water thing. I drank close to 3L of water today and I STILL feel dehydrated. My lips are dry and cracked and my urine smells and looks strong (sorry TMI). Doc appt isn't till April 15th because it's the first week day I have off (work still doesn't know yet), and it's the same day as my gender/anatomy scan. 

Finally broke out the maternity jeans. I was trying to wear my regular ones as long as I could, but they're just too tight to sit all day in them at work. Hopefully they don't give me away at work too soon. I think the ladies already suspect it, but I'm not doing much to confirm it.


----------



## Maybebub

kaili said:


> anybody else find that drinking milk gives headaches? I'm trying to figure out what has been causing these, as they started about 3-4 days ago. never had headaches before...
> 
> today i ate two bowls of cereal with 2% whole milk and about an hour later, im rather debilitated at work from the headache i now have. i also had an egg sandwich from wendys on a cibatta roll, ive been eating those on the regular though and haven't had any problems with them til now... anyone else have any suggestions for what to do about headaches?
> 
> its a whole head headache, worse in the back of my head and also around my eyes... rubbing my neck gives temporary relief but tylenol doesn't seem to have any effect at all...

I also have this kind of headaches, around the eyes and in the back of my head, I just think it is hormones, maybe it is a coincidence the milk?
Try some cold packs, they help a lot to me, dark room, lying in my bed with a good cold pack in my head and a panadol.


----------



## maybebaby3

Anake I can't hide my big bump! Lol!


----------



## massoma8489

Anake I feel so bad for you that u have to hide ur pregnecy at work I'm next door here in the states your aloud to work but u do get paid breaks that's some states not all and as far as I heard the pregnant lady that was saying this said that she got lots of offs but they were paid


----------



## massoma8489

Kaili I can't even stand milk this pregnecy I have been so unhealthy not eating sometimes I would stay just on one meal and the rest is snaking I just feel like I can't eat anything you know that feeling when you eat late at night and get that sick feeling the next day I feel like that every day I hope I can change bcuz I know it's not healthy for my baby


----------



## Kiss08

I'm feeling so impatient about finding out the gender of my baby. Still have three weeks..

Hubby doesn't really seem to mind waiting, which is also annoying me. Ahh! I just want to know!! Wish I had the option of a private scan where I live -- I'd be there in a heartbeat!


----------



## nico82

Has anyone had light spotting? I have for first time today at 17 weeks. But no associated pain but still worried :cry:

I have had a bad cough though for several weeks so maybe that has caused it. Have my midwife appointment today so hopefully it will be gone by then and hear the heartbeat and know everything is fine. Feel sad all of a sudden. Just hope everything is O.K


----------



## Guppy051708

Kiss, im not sure where your closest private u/s is, but I traveled 3 hours for DS1 and 2 hours for DD and let me just say it was TOTALLY worth the drive! It really was. And it was kind of fun, like a little day trip bc then we went to a town we don't normally visit and then went shopping afterwards and ate lunch and dinner out. It added to the experience even though we had to travel. I am very glad we bit the bullet and went even though it wasn't that close.


----------



## kaili

Mine was literally half a mile down the road, but if it was 2 hours away, I still would have gone LOL, I'm addicted to my baby


----------



## Guppy051708

OP, can we keep a record count of # of :blue: and # of :pink: that we have (on the first post)? No worried if you cant but its always fun to see. (it would take forever to count all of those storks :haha:)


----------



## Kiss08

LOL. Addicted to your baby..

The closest to me is two hours but the bigger issues are I'd have to take more time off work (I work at a University so with the school year ending in a month, it's already a crunch for me to be taking off the time I am next month) and DH doesn't want to do it (for the money, inconvenience, and "unnecessary" factors). I'm actually going to the city that has the private scans for a training tomorrow, but I'd be without DH. I half want to go behind his back but I don't think that's a very good idea!!


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: just keep it a secret and then act surprised when you go for you official scan :haha: JK

The place I went to with DD was open on the weekends, so we went on Saturday bc DH couldn't take off work. but I understand. it can be hard to do (and tough to justify the $$)


----------



## Kiss08

Guppy051708 said:


> :haha: just keep it a secret and then act surprised when you go for you official scan :haha: JK
> 
> The place I went to with DD was open on the weekends, so we went on Saturday bc DH couldn't take off work. but I understand. it can be hard to do (and tough to justify the $$)

I'm such a bad liar - there's no way I could keep that secret!! Haha. It has crossed my mind though...

The only tiny possibility would be me getting the scan on my own but having them just put the gender in a sealed envelope. I doubt he'd go for that though!


----------



## Guppy051708

That could be fun! A bnb friend of mine went to the scan (her hubby was there though so that would be the only difference) then they had the tech write down the sex. They had a meal planned with a manager of a restaurant. They gave the manager the envelope and waited for their meal. It sounded so adorable when they lifted the lid off the plate and found all boy related items <3


----------



## Kiss08

Just brought the idea up to DH. He gave me the old, "do what you want to do," but still complained about how unnecessary it is. There's a place ten minutes from my training tomorrow that offers gender scans for $69 so if they happen to have any same day appts that will work with my schedule for tomorrow I'm going to go for it. Pretty unlikely that the timing will work out but I'll try in the morning!


----------



## Guppy051708

men! Hmph! :lol:
Good luck! would be exciting for you to find out tomorrow, if you get the chance :dance:


----------



## Melissa_M

Good luck Kiss08...I hope it works out for you!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ah totally forgot to update y'all! Saturday we had our gender scan and they were right when they predicted PINK a few weeks ago!! We are totally thrilled to finally have a girl! I've bed going crazy buying stuff!!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Sorry but I'm about to bombard you all with pics!!
 



Attached Files:







899616_10100429023101501_65932859_o.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 8









804246_10100418733536871_1346742629_n.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 8









899088_10100426863175011_1537542800_o.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 11









895119_10100426867521301_799250697_o.jpg
File size: 67.5 KB
Views: 10









kadlee2.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Kylarsmom

More! we did a gender reveal party for the family on my side and my husbands side! Then those professional photos were what we used to announce it on facebook! So much fuN!
 



Attached Files:







kadlee.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3









889029_10100429223380141_1883317458_o.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 3









CAKE.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Southafrica

had my gender scan today at 16 weeks 4 days and. . . IT'S A BOY!!! I'm so beyond excited!!!!! You guys guessed right off the 12.5 week US! :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Kiss hope you get your scan! A week today I have mine!


----------



## massoma8489

Kylar the pic are so cute btw cong on the little girl little girls are a blessing


----------



## Southafrica

Kylarsmom said:


> Sorry but I'm about to bombard you all with pics!!

lovely!


----------



## ckylesworld

I did a gender reveal party at work today. We had the ultrasound yesterday afternoon and I told them I would bring either a blue or pink cake. Most ofthem said pink. haha
 



Attached Files:







cake.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 9









babyboy.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 3


----------



## vic161209

kylarsmom- lovely pics what a great idea. 

iv been toying with the idea of having pink/blue cupcakes made- getting every one to bite into them at the same time too see! still 5wks to think about it as my scan not until my 21st wk


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> LOL. Addicted to your baby..
> 
> The closest. o me is two hours but the bigger issues are I'd have to take more time off work (I work at a University so with the school year ending in a month, it's already a crunch for me to be taking off the time I am next month) and DH doesn't want to do it (for the money, inconvenience, and "unnecessary" factors). I'm actually going to the city that has the private scans for a training tomorrow, but I'd be without DH. I half want to go behind his back but I don't think that's a very good idea!!

Kiss we are so similar!! I did the same with the going behind hubs back thing. Thing was I called him 5 times to ask and he never answered. So I had them record the full session and told him as soon as I got home HAHA! 

You have more self control than me, they said "we have a spot open right now " and I was sold LOL


----------



## maybebaby3

Kylar great pics :)


----------



## massoma8489

Ok this is a question for the mommys that have a little one at home my daughter is 15 months and if anther child her age or younger try's to hit her or hits her she doesn't hit back or try to protect her self yesterday my niece hit her while I put both of them in the play n pack and my daughter just crys is it normal she used to grab things like anther child's hair or hand but now she doesn't do it any more ever sence I taught her not to do it it scares me that she can't protect her self


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm so impatient! This time next next week I will know the gender!!! If baby is cooperative! Lol!


----------



## kaili

massoma8489 said:


> Ok this is a question for the mommys that have a little one at home my daughter is 15 months and if anther child her age or younger try's to hit her or hits her she doesn't hit back or try to protect her self yesterday my niece hit her while I put both of them in the play n pack and my daughter just crys is it normal she used to grab things like anther child's hair or hand but now she doesn't do it any more ever sence I taught her not to do it it scares me that she can't protect her self

Depends on your parenting. Since you taught her not to hit, she did what she was taught. I don't have a little one currently but I have 4 younger sisters. One raised by my dad and his wife, she would NEVER fight back but the other 3 raised by my mom and me... im a fighter myself and taught those 3 how to defend themselves and if they ever got hit they would hit right back lol...

For me I have a feeling I am going to have to learn how to raise a son properly, as with girls, while hitting back isnt exactly the RIGHT solution, it works and teaches others not to mess with them. With boys though, hard to teach the fine line between other boys and other girls, because if they push a little boy its one thing, but when they start punching little girls theres a problem. 

In my opinion the best way is to try to teach not to retaliate OR cry, that way there arent any fights AND you teach your child to be strong from a young age. 

Whenever my sisters would get pushed or hit or something from a young age, we would fake injure ourself too in order to take the focus off the fact that something bad just happened to them, and they would always end up forgetting immediately


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies,

I'm wondering, what does your belly feel like at this stage? Mine is mostly semi-firm for the most part - not hard but not really squishy. Sometimes it feels harder than other times and I'm wondering if these are braxton hicks or if baby has changed positions and is pushing out. I'm very petite - 5'1'' and weighed 99 lbs pre-pregnancy - so it doesn't seem unreasonable that I might be feeling baby in my belly at this stage. Just curious what others' experiences have been!


----------



## Gwenylovey

BTW, Kaili I meant to mention this to you. I was inspired by your Mazda CX-5 post as DH and I had been planning on replacing his little tin can car with 150,000 miles on it for something a little bit more family friendly. We looked at the CX-5 and absolutely loved it! We ended up going with a Subaru Forester for a couple of reasons, but both longingly look at the CX-5s whenever they drive past because they are really such good looking cars. Hope you are enjoying it!


----------



## Guppy051708

massoma8489 said:


> Ok this is a question for the mommys that have a little one at home my daughter is 15 months and if anther child her age or younger try's to hit her or hits her she doesn't hit back or try to protect her self yesterday my niece hit her while I put both of them in the play n pack and my daughter just crys is it normal she used to grab things like anther child's hair or hand but now she doesn't do it any more ever sence I taught her not to do it it scares me that she can't protect her self


My 13 month old and my 2.5 year old do not hit back. Doesn't sound out of the norm to me. i sure once she gets older she will have no problem defending herself


----------



## Kiss08

No early scan for me. Ended up coming down with something (a cold, bad allergies?) so I'm heading home straight from my training. We won't be back in the "big city" for another week or two and by then, I might as well wait for my regular scan. Trying to take things day-by-day and not rush to the next step. Still realllly want to know though!


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello everyone :wave:

Congratulations to those who have found out the sex of their baby. So cute :flower:

I had my gender scan today, we are having a little girl :pink: :cloud9:


----------



## adopim

Congrats on your little girl, Zebra! :D


----------



## nik25

Congrats zebra!!!


----------



## Kiss08

Quick question: when should you go to your doctor for sickness. I have either a cold or the flu but no fever (yet anyways). I'm good unless I get a fever of >101°F, right? Miserable (due to limited medications availables for preggos) but nothing harmful to baby unless there's a fever involved. Is that right?


----------



## Guppy051708

Kiss08 said:


> Quick question: when should you go to your doctor for sickness. I have either a cold or the flu but no fever (yet anyways). I'm good unless I get a fever of >101°F, right? Miserable (due to limited medications availables for preggos) but nothing harmful to baby unless there's a fever involved. Is that right?

Correct


----------



## kaili

Gwenylovey said:


> BTW, Kaili I meant to mention this to you. I was inspired by your Mazda CX-5 post as DH and I had been planning on replacing his little tin can car with 150,000 miles on it for something a little bit more family friendly. We looked at the CX-5 and absolutely loved it! We ended up going with a Subaru Forester for a couple of reasons, but both longingly look at the CX-5s whenever they drive past because they are really such good looking cars. Hope you are enjoying it!

hey!! congrats on the forester! we also were looking at that one, but the gas mileage seemed a bit better on the cx-5 (although the cx-5 i will admit is SLOW AS CRAP, i'm used to driving a turbo-charged car, so the switch has made me feel like now i can barely get up a hill LOL)... i liked the interior of the subaru and how it felt while driving, but i like the cx-5 exterior better and found a really really awesome deal... that AND my husband is a die-hard Mitsubishi fan (we're talking t-shirts, custom jackets, 3 mitsubishi cars, posteres, calendars, the works) and mitsubishi rival is subaru, he didn't want his wife driving around town in a subaru, or showing up to his mitsubishi car meetups in a subi LOL


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> Quick question: when should you go to your doctor for sickness. I have either a cold or the flu but no fever (yet anyways). I'm good unless I get a fever of >101°F, right? Miserable (due to limited medications availables for preggos) but nothing harmful to baby unless there's a fever involved. Is that right?

well since tomorrow is Friday, just so you don't have to pay weekend Emergency fees, I'd say if you're feeling a little worse, get yourself to the doc just in case Saturday or Sunday you get really bad..

i was sick about 3 or 4 weeks ago with mild fever and a bad head cold and my OB said unfortunately all you can do is take tylenol and sleep as much as you can. if it seems head cold related, try neti potting, it's natural and it REALLY helped me :)


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats on all the mom's who've found out the gender! Love the pics Kylarsmom!

massoma8489 - I have a 15 month old daughter that does hit back but I would prefer her not to :shrug: I don't want to condone hitting at all. I don't see it as self-defense but retaliation. If she ever got hit in school later on, I wouldn't want her hitting back either...I'd rather her tell the teacher so the hitting could be stopped all-together. Maybe that's just me, but either way she's quite young I wouldn't worry about it :hugs:


----------



## gatorj

ckylesworld said:


> I did a gender reveal party at work today. We had the ultrasound yesterday afternoon and I told them I would bring either a blue or pink cake. Most ofthem said pink. haha

Such a cute idea! Congrats!!


----------



## gatorj

Kylarsmom said:


> More! we did a gender reveal party for the family on my side and my husbands side! Then those professional photos were what we used to announce it on facebook! So much fuN!

What a fun idea! Cute pics!!


----------



## missangie

I have a scan tomorrow and I will only be 17 + 1 or 2 (although according to LMP I would be 18+2) When I emailed asking to schedule I was asking to schedule for the anomaly scan and was thinking they would schedule it closer to 20 weeks but when they called he suggested tomorrow. I asked if they would be able to see everything they need to at 17 weeks and he said it wouldnt be a problem. everything Ive read says 18-22 weeks is best and closer to 20 is idea. Anyone have anomaly scan at 17 weeks??


----------



## missangie

Kylarsmom said:


> Sorry but I'm about to bombard you all with pics!!

these pictures are sooo cute


----------



## massoma8489

Thanks ladies for the reply its hard as a mother not to worry much I don't want to ice late her from other kids but I had to do it at least from my niece she scracts her to the point were she bleed


----------



## maybebaby3

massoma8489 said:


> Thanks ladies for the reply its hard as a mother not to worry much I don't want to ice late her from other kids but I had to do it at least from my niece she scracts her to the point were she bleed

Poor thing. My kids didn't hit at that age but now they are older they will defend themselves! They know not to start a fight but I won't have them victimized if they're being picked on. I was bullied at school and never stood up for myself and was miserable. I don't want them to go through the same!


----------



## kaili

massoma8489 said:


> Thanks ladies for the reply its hard as a mother not to worry much I don't want to ice late her from other kids but I had to do it at least from my niece she scracts her to the point were she bleed

If that is your neice, a simple scratch is one thing but if she is doing it out of anger to the point of bleeding, maybe you should talk to her parents and see if they have noticed. If she is young, she has learned that behavior from somewhere and isnt being taught not to. If she is doing it when her parents are gone and you are in charge, I see no problem with you reprimanding her for scratching your daughter. I am not saying hit her or scream at her but a simple scolding or timeout is often punishment enougb to teach small kids a lesson


----------



## Guppy051708

missangie said:


> I have a scan tomorrow and I will only be 17 + 1 or 2 (although according to LMP I would be 18+2) When I emailed asking to schedule I was asking to schedule for the anomaly scan and was thinking they would schedule it closer to 20 weeks but when they called he suggested tomorrow. I asked if they would be able to see everything they need to at 17 weeks and he said it wouldnt be a problem. everything Ive read says 18-22 weeks is best and closer to 20 is idea. Anyone have anomaly scan at 17 weeks??

The earliest anomaly scan (for 20 weeks) that i had was 18 weeks. With DS1 they couldnt get the measurements of the heart and kidneys properly, so i had to go back a few weeks later...nice excuse to see the baby again tho :haha: I went at 19 weeks w DS2 and they got everything they needed. Im going at 18 weeks this time. The tech is much more experienced and the machine is the best out there, so im not anticipating needing to go back again. Worse case is they make you go back in a few weeks if they cant collect evreything they need


----------



## vic161209

saw the mw this morning. my pb is 55/90 so on the low ish side, she said this is prob the cause of the dizziness n headaches. heard babys heart beat (i had to request it) was 120-140bpm hope thats ok, she said it should b about double my heart. we discussed birth options again n im put off the birth center thats 50mins away (in no traffic) as they only staff one mw to every two rooms, so im back on the home birth plan. i dont want medicalised poking about in labour but i need the one to one support and encouragement. they said there happy to bail out a hb at any stage if i change my mind or arent coping in labour. they put ambulance on stand by so it will only b a 4min drive in if i had complications. time to look into classes to help get me ready. any one know of any in uk?


----------



## Melissa_M

kaili said:


> massoma8489 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for the reply its hard as a mother not to worry much I don't want to ice late her from other kids but I had to do it at least from my niece she scracts her to the point were she bleed
> 
> If that is your neice, a simple scratch is one thing but if she is doing it out of anger to the point of bleeding, maybe you should talk to her parents and see if they have noticed. If she is young, she has learned that behavior from somewhere and isnt being taught not to. If she is doing it when her parents are gone and you are in charge, I see no problem with you reprimanding her for scratching your daughter. I am not saying hit her or scream at her but a simple scolding or timeout is often punishment enougb to teach small kids a lessonClick to expand...

Agree with this. I see it as a problem with disciplining your niece....not with teaching your daughter to fight back :shrug: It's better to try and put an end to your niece's behaviour rather than have them both scratching and hitting each other.


----------



## nik25

Such cute pics!!


----------



## AnakeRose

I still have 17 days left till my scan and they won't even tell me that day what the sex is. I have to make an appointment with my doctor. I just don't know how long it takes to get the results. I ended up booking a day off work on the 25th so I can schedule it that day. Work still doesn't know yet, but I have a feeling the ladies I work close to have suspicions.


----------



## Melissa_M

I can't remember why you don't want to tell work? 

Why won't the u/s tech tell you the sex? Maybe if you just asked them to show you a picture of that area you can guess? That's what we had to do with my second daughter


----------



## missangie

Guppy051708 said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> I have a scan tomorrow and I will only be 17 + 1 or 2 (although according to LMP I would be 18+2) When I emailed asking to schedule I was asking to schedule for the anomaly scan and was thinking they would schedule it closer to 20 weeks but when they called he suggested tomorrow. I asked if they would be able to see everything they need to at 17 weeks and he said it wouldnt be a problem. everything Ive read says 18-22 weeks is best and closer to 20 is idea. Anyone have anomaly scan at 17 weeks??
> 
> The earliest anomaly scan (for 20 weeks) that i had was 18 weeks. With DS1 they couldnt get the measurements of the heart and kidneys properly, so i had to go back a few weeks later...nice excuse to see the baby again tho :haha: I went at 19 weeks w DS2 and they got everything they needed. Im going at 18 weeks this time. The tech is much more experienced and the machine is the best out there, so im not anticipating needing to go back again. Worse case is they make you go back in a few weeks if they cant collect evreything they needClick to expand...


Im glad we went because the lady didnt have any problems getting measurements that she needed and said baby was cooperating and was "easy" for her. I found out Im actually 17+4 according to the scan (18 according to LMP and I thought I was 17+1 or 2 so right in the middle pretty much lol) and we found out we are having a little girl!! My scan with our son was at 18+5 and they didnt have any issues then either so maybe it just depends on who is doing it and what equipment they have? Im also glad we went because insurance covers 80% but APril 1st is when our plan changes a bit and then it goes to $100 copay THEN 80% so I just saved 100 bucks ;-)


----------



## Guppy051708

congrats on team :pink:!!!!

and can't blame ya for wanting to get that in before april! I hate how experience health insurance can be in this country!


----------



## missangie

Guppy051708 said:


> congrats on team :pink:!!!!
> 
> and can't blame ya for wanting to get that in before april! I hate how experience health insurance can be in this country!

ugh SERIOUSLY!!!!! and thank you!:hugs:


----------



## nik25

Yay congrats!!! Another :pink:


----------



## missangie

nik25 said:


> Yay congrats!!! Another :pink:

Thank you! I just saw your signature about natural bfp after trying clomid and other things, how amazing!! I love the name Ava by the way!

This is my second pregnancy and second clomid baby (first round of clomid both times, I feel very blessed for that) We are naming her Paisley and her brother is Parker


----------



## adopim

So I'm 14+5 today. I ate some green beans with my DD at lunchtime and apparently my body couldn't handle the excitement.... That was only my second time throwing up this entire pregnancy.... And unfortunately I took my prenatal with the beans (I like to have something in my stomach when I take them, it makes taking them easier). I'm not sure if I threw up the pills or not (I didn't see them, but I wasn't exactly looking and I couldn't see the bottom of the bowl) so I'm just waiting until tomorrow to take more. 
I got really scared too because I noticed some blood in the toilet too. Since I haven't been throwing up my esophogas and such isn't raw. However, I figured it why.... And it's terribly disgusting too. Sometimes when I throw up, bits of food go up into my nasal passage (anyone else???) and I know that my nasal passages are very dry (I had a bloody nose a few nights ago) so thats where it came from... Yuck!
I just wish I knew why the green beans of all things caused it! A couple hours later I ate an orange and a cookie and felt just fine!


----------



## missangie

adopim said:


> So I'm 14+5 today. I ate some green beans with my DD at lunchtime and apparently my body couldn't handle the excitement.... That was only my second time throwing up this entire pregnancy.... And unfortunately I took my prenatal with the beans (I like to have something in my stomach when I take them, it makes taking them easier). I'm not sure if I threw up the pills or not (I didn't see them, but I wasn't exactly looking and I couldn't see the bottom of the bowl) so I'm just waiting until tomorrow to take more.
> I got really scared too because I noticed some blood in the toilet too. Since I haven't been throwing up my esophogas and such isn't raw. However, I figured it why.... And it's terribly disgusting too. Sometimes when I throw up, bits of food go up into my nasal passage (anyone else???) and I know that my nasal passages are very dry (I had a bloody nose a few nights ago) so thats where it came from... Yuck!
> I just wish I knew why the green beans of all things caused it! A couple hours later I ate an orange and a cookie and felt just fine!


ugh no fun! :-(


----------



## Melissa_M

Adopim...did you only eat green beans with the prenatal? Maybe it just wasn't enough food....sometimes if I take my vitamins on an empty or near-empty stomach I feel very nauseous and it has caused me to throw up before :wacko:


----------



## adopim

I had green beans and some Belvita biscuits. But the biscuits are a normal routine for me. I have them for either breakfast or lunch almost everyday. I switched prenatals a week an a half ago, but haven't had a problem with it until today. Haha. I suppose I do normally eat a bit more before I take the vitamin so that could be the issue from today.


----------



## AnakeRose

Melissa_M said:


> I can't remember why you don't want to tell work?
> 
> Why won't the u/s tech tell you the sex? Maybe if you just asked them to show you a picture of that area you can guess? That's what we had to do with my second daughter

Because I only started on March 4. I know they can't fire me for being pregnant, but I want to prove myself first before saying anything. 

They're not allowed to tell you in Canada. You're allowed to look and guess on your own. You're supposed to go to your doctor for the results and if necessary they'll schedule another scan. We have medical paid for here and if it's ordered by the doctor it's paid for.


----------



## Melissa_M

I'm from Canada too :winkwink:


----------



## AnakeRose

Had our first bonfire and hot dog roast today! SO glad it's spring!


----------



## babydevil1989

TIRED!!!!

20week scan is in 2.5 weeks :) not feeling much movement (only had the tickly feeling 2-3 times) but i do have a doppler so i know s/he is moving around loads! x


----------



## kaili

AnakeRose said:


> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> I can't remember why you don't want to tell work?
> 
> Why won't the u/s tech tell you the sex? Maybe if you just asked them to show you a picture of that area you can guess? That's what we had to do with my second daughter
> 
> Because I only started on March 4. I know they can't fire me for being pregnant, but I want to prove myself first before saying anything.
> 
> They're not allowed to tell you in Canada. You're allowed to look and guess on your own. You're supposed to go to your doctor for the results and if necessary they'll schedule another scan. We have medical paid for here and if it's ordered by the doctor it's paid for.Click to expand...

I'm not sure what kind of work you are in, but in my line of work being out for more than a day or two is detrimental to the rest of the team, and if I waited until there were only around 4 months left in my pregnancy before telling me boss, she would be SO PISSED because the hiring process here takes like 6 months, and they'd need to have time to get a temporary contractor to cover for me. (I work at a university and I'm due in Sept, which is when classes start back) i told her right away, and she's currently in the process of hiring a temp as we speak. Though if I was new I suppose I'd be afraid as well to spill the beans, though they won't fire you for sure as that's got LAWSUIT written all over it lol


----------



## Pink Petals

Ladies, I am wondering if I felt movement for the first time... In the middle of he night, I woke up and my belly felt really uncomfortable. So much so that I did not want to turn over. Then suddenly and very briefly, it was like bubbles or popcorn popping. I have never felt anything like it before! The reason I doubt myself is because the sensation seemed so high up from where the baby is, like more in my stomach? Interestingly, the discomfort went away immediately after and I could turn over no problem. 

Baby or something else???


----------



## missangie

Pink Petals said:


> Ladies, I am wondering if I felt movement for the first time... In the middle of he night, I woke up and my belly felt really uncomfortable. So much so that I did not want to turn over. Then suddenly and very briefly, it was like bubbles or popcorn popping. I have never felt anything like it before! The reason I doubt myself is because the sensation seemed so high up from where the baby is, like more in my stomach? Interestingly, the discomfort went away immediately after and I could turn over no problem.
> 
> Baby or something else???

I would think if there was discomfort that then went away that it was more like gas or something else. However, I remember the first movements with my son always had me wondering if it was gas or the baby because they are similar feelings. But that was always down really low (until he was much bigger)


----------



## gatorj

Happy weekend ladies!!

This is a general question-maybe those out there with little ones can weigh in- where does one begin to know what they will need for the baby? I know most things are obvious-crib, car seat, bottles..but when it comes down to it, how to you figure the safest/best stuff to buy? I know it is early but I am trying to wrap my head around these things?! 

So happy to sleep in this morning..Hope you all are feeling good.:coffee:


----------



## kaili

I would like to hear responses to gators question as well


----------



## Melissa_M

gatorj said:


> Happy weekend ladies!!
> 
> This is a general question-maybe those out there with little ones can weigh in- where does one begin to know what they will need for the baby? I know most things are obvious-crib, car seat, bottles..but when it comes down to it, how to you figure the safest/best stuff to buy? I know it is early but I am trying to wrap my head around these things?!
> 
> So happy to sleep in this morning..Hope you all are feeling good.:coffee:

I just made a list of all the things we needed for baby. Then I went one-by-one through the list and searched online, compared prices, looked for deals, and read reviews (for all the big things anyway). Some things - like bottles - you won't know which kind you'll need till the baby shows up and gives preference... so you'll want to try a few different brands and just buy one of each.


----------



## adopim

When I had my first I felt the same way. She actually never had a nipple preference, but she was both breast and formula fed from her first week of life so she got used to the two types of nipples (mine and the only bottles I ever bought). It was the same with the pacifier, she had no preference. But like Melissa said, don't go overboard with one type in case the LO doesn't take to a certain kind. 
As for the safest, you can research various products and their reviews and use your personal judgement on them. :)

PS. I'm going to be making my list of things very soon too!


----------



## gatorj

Thanks ladies!!! Did you find a resource (e.g. compiled data) that had reviews? I feel like someone mentioned to me a book or something that was published yearly on baby items...not sure..


----------



## gatorj

Also-anyone else having cravings for things they are NOT supposed to eat? I am dying to have sashimi...UG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melissa_M

Yep I want sushi!! And beer... And wine :rofl:


----------



## kassiaethne

omg i second beer, and I don't even like beer!!


----------



## Kiss08

Beer, wine, goat cheese, runny eggs.. I want it all!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Melissa_M said:


> Yep I want sushi!! And beer... And wine :rofl:

My OB told me sushi was perfectly fine if you don't have the ones with raw fish in them. California rolls, yam rolls and avocado rolls are my favourites anyways. I just get them to put the spicy tuna sauce on them to curb my craving for that one.

I found a variety of brie and camembert that I can have because it's made with pasteurized milk. I always ask at restaurants if they use raw egg in their caesar salad dressing.

Ultimately, we can't follow every single rule out there because many of the contradict themselves.


----------



## gatorj

AnakeRose said:


> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> Yep I want sushi!! And beer... And wine :rofl:
> 
> My OB told me sushi was perfectly fine if you don't have the ones with raw fish in them. California rolls, yam rolls and avocado rolls are my favourites anyways. I just get them to put the spicy tuna sauce on them to curb my craving for that one.
> 
> I found a variety of brie and camembert that I can have because it's made with pasteurized milk. I always ask at restaurants if they use raw egg in their caesar salad dressing.Click to expand...

Good deal! I always worry they prepare those rolls on the same surfaces as the raw fish. I really do crave raw tuna and salmon tho...

I will have to look for pasteurized brie and Camembert!! I have not seen in the US-anyone else? Maybe Whole Foods/Fresh Market??


----------



## missangie

gatorj said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> Yep I want sushi!! And beer... And wine :rofl:
> 
> My OB told me sushi was perfectly fine if you don't have the ones with raw fish in them. California rolls, yam rolls and avocado rolls are my favourites anyways. I just get them to put the spicy tuna sauce on them to curb my craving for that one.
> 
> I found a variety of brie and camembert that I can have because it's made with pasteurized milk. I always ask at restaurants if they use raw egg in their caesar salad dressing.Click to expand...
> 
> Good deal! I always worry they prepare those rolls on the same surfaces as the raw fish. I really do crave raw tuna and salmon tho...
> 
> I will have to look for pasteurized brie and Camembert!! I have not seen in the US-anyone else? Maybe Whole Foods/Fresh Market??Click to expand...


you can always ask them to clean the surface in front of you before they prepare yours (I dont like sushi but my friend loves it and is pregnant and they always are willing to clean the surface right in front of her before they prepare her rolls) 

As for me, I WANT A BEER SO BAD haha  Being pregnant all summer without beer is going to be hard ;-)


----------



## AnakeRose

gatorj said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> Yep I want sushi!! And beer... And wine :rofl:
> 
> My OB told me sushi was perfectly fine if you don't have the ones with raw fish in them. California rolls, yam rolls and avocado rolls are my favourites anyways. I just get them to put the spicy tuna sauce on them to curb my craving for that one.
> 
> I found a variety of brie and camembert that I can have because it's made with pasteurized milk. I always ask at restaurants if they use raw egg in their caesar salad dressing.Click to expand...
> 
> Good deal! I always worry they prepare those rolls on the same surfaces as the raw fish. I really do crave raw tuna and salmon tho...
> 
> I will have to look for pasteurized brie and Camembert!! I have not seen in the US-anyone else? Maybe Whole Foods/Fresh Market??Click to expand...

I get the ones in the box that are not usually in the deli section, they're with the other cheeses. Those are pasteurized...if in doubt ask the deli, they may have an ingredient list. They have them at most of the major grocery stores here...Safeway, Save-On Foods, Superstore, IGA, Coopers, Walmart....


----------



## adopim

gatorj said:


> Also-anyone else having cravings for things they are NOT supposed to eat? I am dying to have sashimi...UG!!!!!!!!!!!!

Alcohol, mainy beer (but I love beer). Sushi, but I best stay away from all of it because if I get a taste I'm going to want the stuff I really can't have. Haha. Various lunch meats, I'm not the biggest fan in the first place and i especially I don't like them heated so I just don't eat them at all. Lol


----------



## tekkitten

I just had a mad beer craving tonight. OH went out and got some dealcoholized stuff for me :) And the same brand but normal for him. Just have to be careful and read before drinking!


----------



## Melissa_M

Kiss08 said:


> Beer, wine, goat cheese, runny eggs.. I want it all!!

Most goat cheese you buy at the grocery store is pasteurized (which means it's okay)....just check the label :) I've been eating loads of it, yum!



AnakeRose said:


> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> Yep I want sushi!! And beer... And wine :rofl:
> 
> My OB told me sushi was perfectly fine if you don't have the ones with raw fish in them. California rolls, yam rolls and avocado rolls are my favourites anyways. I just get them to put the spicy tuna sauce on them to curb my craving for that one.
> 
> I found a variety of brie and camembert that I can have because it's made with pasteurized milk. I always ask at restaurants if they use raw egg in their caesar salad dressing.
> 
> Ultimately, we can't follow every single rule out there because many of the contradict themselves.Click to expand...

I've been making my own veggie sushi at home and it's good but I would LOVE to have some with raw fish :lol: 5.5 more months haha I can wait 



tekkitten said:


> I just had a mad beer craving tonight. OH went out and got some dealcoholized stuff for me :) And the same brand but normal for him. Just have to be careful and read before drinking!

I have some Beck's non-alcoholic beer...it's okay but not quite the same as a nice cold Corona :haha:


----------



## gatorj

Now I'm craving beer too!! Lol!! I saw an add for "Summer shandy" which I love... Dang!


----------



## babydevil1989

im craving fray and bentos gravy meatballs which would be fine but they are the biggest trigger for my IBS! so unfair!!


----------



## kaili

ive been craving potato chips, and not just one. the entire bag all at once is what i crave.


----------



## nik25

Omg ladies I just have to share, I had a very heated dream last night...about Harry Potter!!! Lmao! Geez these hormones are crazy!


----------



## Pink Petals

kaili said:


> ive been craving potato chips, and not just one. the entire bag all at once is what i crave.

Meh. I have been eating potato chips. Just not too many...


----------



## gatorj

nik25 said:


> Omg ladies I just have to share, I had a very heated dream last night...about Harry Potter!!! Lmao! Geez these hormones are crazy!

lolol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laugh2:


----------



## kaili

Really irritated right now with my MIL. Love her to death and she would do anything for us, but right now she's sort of stepping on my mother's toes about the nursery furniture set my mom was going to gift us, and is trying to "out-do" her, and I'm really quite bothered by it. I've already picked out the set I want and my mom was going to take care of most of the cost, and MIL is taking DH to lunch today and i KNOW she is going to try to take him crib shopping to convince him to let her buy a different set instead. Ughh I'll write more about it in my preggie journal so I don't bombard this thread with 1,000 words, feel free to read on there if you wish, I'll stop for now on here.


----------



## gatorj

kaili said:


> Really irritated right now with my MIL. Love her to death and she would do anything for us, but right now she's sort of stepping on my mother's toes about the nursery furniture set my mom was going to gift us, and is trying to "out-do" her, and I'm really quite bothered by it. I've already picked out the set I want and my mom was going to take care of most of the cost, and MIL is taking DH to lunch today and i KNOW she is going to try to take him crib shopping to convince him to let her buy a different set instead. Ughh I'll write more about it in my preggie journal so I don't bombard this thread with 1,000 words, feel free to read on there if you wish, I'll stop for now on here.

That is definitely annoying. I understand her wanting to be involved and feel significant to you both during this process, but sometimes people overstep their boundaries. My MIL wanted to do this with our wedding china; we picked a kind out (one even my husband liked!), people bought us many sets, and then she tried to convince us to switch types b/c she found this set that *she* liked and was a 'good deal' in her mind. I am like-"buy what the couple wants..it is NOT about you!?!". :/ Hopefully your DH can convince her to contribute to another major purchase. Hang in there!!!


----------



## kaili

gatorj said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> Really irritated right now with my MIL. Love her to death and she would do anything for us, but right now she's sort of stepping on my mother's toes about the nursery furniture set my mom was going to gift us, and is trying to "out-do" her, and I'm really quite bothered by it. I've already picked out the set I want and my mom was going to take care of most of the cost, and MIL is taking DH to lunch today and i KNOW she is going to try to take him crib shopping to convince him to let her buy a different set instead. Ughh I'll write more about it in my preggie journal so I don't bombard this thread with 1,000 words, feel free to read on there if you wish, I'll stop for now on here.
> 
> That is definitely annoying. I understand her wanting to be involved and feel significant to you both during this process, but sometimes people overstep their boundaries. My MIL wanted to do this with our wedding china; we picked a kind out (one even my husband liked!), people bought us many sets, and then she tried to convince us to switch types b/c she found this set that *she* liked and was a 'good deal' in her mind. I am like-"buy what the couple wants..it is NOT about you!?!". :/ Hopefully your DH can convince her to contribute to another major purchase. Hang in there!!!Click to expand...

yes! its exactly the same feeling!! and truth be told, if it were up to me i'd just let my MIL get us the set she wants to get us just to avoid a conflict, because my mom is a hot-headed person, and I know as sure as my name is Kaity that as soon as my mom finds out what has happened if we let his mom buy the furniture, she's going to cause a scene and get all offended.

I really do appreciate that my MIL wants to buy us the set, its just that she doesn't always comprehend the circumstances that it creates when she does these kinds of things. Same thing happened at our wedding, my husband is an only child, so she doesn't have a daughter, and she wanted to go dress shopping with me, and help pick out linens, and do all the planning, but I'm my mother's first daughter, and my mom wanted the whole "alone time mother daughter bonding experience" part of it, so i was put in a position where I had to tell my MIL that she couldn't come with us, and for me it was really awkward. As I said I really do love her to death and I really do appreciate everything she's ever done for us, but I don't always enjoy the stress that comes along with the family aspect of it. Partly my mom's fault as she's got a short temper, and I'm more inclined to concede as a loss for myself to satisfy the two of them. 

Looks like in this situation, the solution is going to be to LIE to my MIL and tell her my mom paid for it herself (and then give the 500 in secret) or convince my mom to pay for ALL of it... I'm not one to ASK for assistance, so the lying option seems a better route to me. I'm not a liar but in cases like this sometimes it makes things simpler.


----------



## gatorj

kaili said:


> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaili said:
> 
> 
> Really irritated right now with my MIL. Love her to death and she would do anything for us, but right now she's sort of stepping on my mother's toes about the nursery furniture set my mom was going to gift us, and is trying to "out-do" her, and I'm really quite bothered by it. I've already picked out the set I want and my mom was going to take care of most of the cost, and MIL is taking DH to lunch today and i KNOW she is going to try to take him crib shopping to convince him to let her buy a different set instead. Ughh I'll write more about it in my preggie journal so I don't bombard this thread with 1,000 words, feel free to read on there if you wish, I'll stop for now on here.
> 
> That is definitely annoying. I understand her wanting to be involved and feel significant to you both during this process, but sometimes people overstep their boundaries. My MIL wanted to do this with our wedding china; we picked a kind out (one even my husband liked!), people bought us many sets, and then she tried to convince us to switch types b/c she found this set that *she* liked and was a 'good deal' in her mind. I am like-"buy what the couple wants..it is NOT about you!?!". :/ Hopefully your DH can convince her to contribute to another major purchase. Hang in there!!!Click to expand...
> 
> yes! its exactly the same feeling!! and truth be told, if it were up to me i'd just let my MIL get us the set she wants to get us just to avoid a conflict, because my mom is a hot-headed person, and I know as sure as my name is Kaity that as soon as my mom finds out what has happened if we let his mom buy the furniture, she's going to cause a scene and get all offended.
> 
> I really do appreciate that my MIL wants to buy us the set, its just that she doesn't always comprehend the circumstances that it creates when she does these kinds of things. Same thing happened at our wedding, my husband is an only child, so she doesn't have a daughter, and she wanted to go dress shopping with me, and help pick out linens, and do all the planning, but I'm my mother's first daughter, and my mom wanted the whole "alone time mother daughter bonding experience" part of it, so i was put in a position where I had to tell my MIL that she couldn't come with us, and for me it was really awkward. As I said I really do love her to death and I really do appreciate everything she's ever done for us, but I don't always enjoy the stress that comes along with the family aspect of it. Partly my mom's fault as she's got a short temper, and I'm more inclined to concede as a loss for myself to satisfy the two of them.
> 
> Looks like in this situation, the solution is going to be to LIE to my MIL and tell her my mom paid for it herself (and then give the 500 in secret) or convince my mom to pay for ALL of it... I'm not one to ASK for assistance, so the lying option seems a better route to me. I'm not a liar but in cases like this sometimes it makes things simpler.Click to expand...

I totally hear you. I am like you, I would just lie to avoid the issue and I always try to placate both sides. It is very annoying, and stressful. Right now too, your emotions are all over, so you are bound to be more upset/stressed etc. There are PLENTY of big ticket items needed for the baby, so I feel that she can contribute in other ways (e.g. stroller??). It is tough though, if she has no daughters, I can see her wanting to fill that void. In my situation, my husband is my MIL's FAV, so when we got married it was like she was trying to "know" him more than me? Ugh. I am happy they live far away as I think she would be constantly buying things that she thinks "he needs", or that the "baby needs"!?!


----------



## kaili

yep, my own mother is 1.5 hours away, while my MIL is literally 5 minutes down the road. 

i heard my husband upstairs shouting in Chinese and went upstairs to see what was going on, he was yelling at his mom who had apparently called to say the crib we want SUCKS... she's doing the thing she does now where she gets an idea in her head and she won't quit til she gets what she wants and is irrationally rationalizing... let me just show yall:
https://www.potterybarnkids.com/products/larkin-4-in-1-crib/?pkey=bcribs
https://ab.pkimgs.com/pkimgs/ab/images/dp/wcm/201310/0009/img4o.jpg
thats the crib I want. Her rationale is currently: ITS UGLY, IT LOOKS CHEAP, THE BABY WILL HURT HIMSELF ON THE SHARP EDGES.

first of all, its not ugly, second of all, its expensive AND made out of solid wood (unlike the one she wants to buy that is made out of man-made plywood), and thirdly, if the baby will hurt himself on the sharp edges, I might as well just keep him in a cage, because wall edges and bookshelves and things that are already in my house are going to be DETRIMENTAL.


----------



## gatorj

kaili said:


> yep, my own mother is 1.5 hours away, while my MIL is literally 5 minutes down the road.
> 
> i heard my husband upstairs shouting in Chinese and went upstairs to see what was going on, he was yelling at his mom who had apparently called to say the crib we want SUCKS... she's doing the thing she does now where she gets an idea in her head and she won't quit til she gets what she wants and is irrationally rationalizing... let me just show yall:
> https://www.potterybarnkids.com/products/larkin-4-in-1-crib/?pkey=bcribs
> https://ab.pkimgs.com/pkimgs/ab/images/dp/wcm/201310/0009/img4o.jpg
> thats the crib I want. Her rationale is currently: ITS UGLY, IT LOOKS CHEAP, THE BABY WILL HURT HIMSELF ON THE SHARP EDGES.
> 
> first of all, its not ugly, second of all, its expensive AND made out of solid wood (unlike the one she wants to buy that is made out of man-made plywood), and thirdly, if the baby will hurt himself on the sharp edges, I might as well just keep him in a cage, because wall edges and bookshelves and things that are already in my house are going to be DETRIMENTAL.

OMG! It is adorable! I am sure it is well made, as most pottery barn kids stuff is!?!? She is just being irrational now..and controlling. Sigh! It is between you and your DH...she needs to leave it alone. <Hugs>


----------



## maybebaby3

Oh dear! I like that crib! Looks sturdy a d built to last. It's your decision at the end of the day!


----------



## AnakeRose

gatorj said:


> nik25 said:
> 
> 
> Omg ladies I just have to share, I had a very heated dream last night...about Harry Potter!!! Lmao! Geez these hormones are crazy!
> 
> lolol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laugh2:Click to expand...

:rofl: Now that's a good one! Oh those pregnancy hormones!


----------



## AnakeRose

My MIL is driving me crazy too. She wants to be 'more involved', but I have no idea what she means by that. I mean she wants to know about my doctors appointments and she's always asking me questions. I bought a glider rocker off the local classifieds and she freaked out saying that her mom had a rocking chair that she was going to give us....yeah wish I'd known that! (turns out the rocker is so low to the floor that I wouldn't want to use it anyways). She wants to know our short list of names too! DH is feeding into it too and it's driving me crazy. I'm SO SICK of trying to make this woman happy. She needs a huge reality check and a grow up. 

This is the crib we bought. 

https://www.toysrus.ca/product/largerImage.jsp?productId=11985919&largeImageURL=https%3a%2f%2fTRUSCA.imageg.net%2fgraphics%2fproduct_images%2fpTRUCA1-11077618dt.jpg&imageIndex=0


----------



## Kiss08

Bah. I hate being sick! Typically I just load myself up on medication but can't do that now. This cold is relentless. Can't. Stop. Coughing. :(


----------



## gatorj

AnakeRose said:


> My MIL is driving me crazy too. She wants to be 'more involved', but I have no idea what she means by that. I mean she wants to know about my doctors appointments and she's always asking me questions. I bought a glider rocker off the local classifieds and she freaked out saying that her mom had a rocking chair that she was going to give us....yeah wish I'd known that! (turns out the rocker is so low to the floor that I wouldn't want to use it anyways). She wants to know our short list of names too! DH is feeding into it too and it's driving me crazy. I'm SO SICK of trying to make this woman happy. She needs a huge reality check and a grow up.
> 
> This is the crib we bought.
> 
> https://www.toysrus.ca/product/largerImage.jsp?productId=11985919&largeImageURL=https%3a%2f%2fTRUSCA.imageg.net%2fgraphics%2fproduct_images%2fpTRUCA1-11077618dt.jpg&imageIndex=0

I am certain my MIL will get us something we don't need or have room for..but she will deem important or a "find". Ag! 

For some reason the link doesn't fully open?


----------



## gatorj

Kiss08 said:


> Bah. I hate being sick! Typically I just load myself up on medication but can't do that now. This cold is relentless. Can't. Stop. Coughing. :(

So sorry!! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Hope you're better soon kiss!


----------



## Proserpina

kaili said:


> Really irritated right now with my MIL. Love her to death and she would do anything for us, but right now she's sort of stepping on my mother's toes about the nursery furniture set my mom was going to gift us, and is trying to "out-do" her, and I'm really quite bothered by it. I've already picked out the set I want and my mom was going to take care of most of the cost, and MIL is taking DH to lunch today and i KNOW she is going to try to take him crib shopping to convince him to let her buy a different set instead. Ughh I'll write more about it in my preggie journal so I don't bombard this thread with 1,000 words, feel free to read on there if you wish, I'll stop for now on here.




AnakeRose said:


> My MIL is driving me crazy too. She wants to be 'more involved', but I have no idea what she means by that. I mean she wants to know about my doctors appointments and she's always asking me questions. I bought a glider rocker off the local classifieds and she freaked out saying that her mom had a rocking chair that she was going to give us....yeah wish I'd known that! (turns out the rocker is so low to the floor that I wouldn't want to use it anyways). She wants to know our short list of names too! DH is feeding into it too and it's driving me crazy. I'm SO SICK of trying to make this woman happy. She needs a huge reality check and a grow up.

Y'all are making me glad that I haven't told my FIL and MIL that I'm pregnant yet!

I could kill my husband. He knows that I'm angry at his parents and do NOT want to talk to them on the phone, that if they call and ask to speak with me, he is to make an excuse. Yesterday afternoon they called (because it's Easter) and he wanders into my room and says, "Honey, do you want to talk to my parents?" Of course they're on speaker phone and can hear my reply. I mouthed to him "NO!" but he still gives me a look and extends the phone to me. So I got stuck talking to them on the phone for 15-20 minutes. 

So irritated with DH. Do your freakin' husbandly duty and keep them away from me! I don't make him talk to anyone from MY side of the family when he doesn't want to. Gods.


----------



## Phantom710

How is everyone :flower:

The twins and I are great. The parents are still thrilled and are planning the trip out to the 20 week u/s (which reminds me-- I need to schedule that today :) )

I'll post a bump pic lately. It's actually shrunk a bit this past week, I think all the bloating is gone and now it's just babies.


----------



## vic161209

proserpina- glad were not the only ones who havent told the inlaws! litterally every one else knows- all my family,all our friends, his work n friends but by my partners choice he hasnt told any of his family yet! me n his mum hate each other and havent spoken in years (because she was horrible to me about my 1st preg n when dd was born) she's also very mentally unstable n hes worried how she'll react n have another break down. pathetic really but no skin off my nose :haha: 


so funny to hear how many ppl r craving beer, me tooo!!! i dont drink it usually, but rly want some now. 

phantom- glad to hear your all doing well


----------



## JLMC

Hello all hope you're all
Okay? All this MIL talk is making me smile as I'm feeling the same at the moment.. It's good to have you all to talk to :) my MIL can't understand why I want to buy a brand new pram set.. She thinks I should get a seccond hand one!! I know things are tight at the moment but this is my
First baby!!! Arghhh lol xx


----------



## Melissa_M

Oh proserpina I think I'd chop my husband's nuts off if he tried that shit with me :rofl:


----------



## taryen87

Wow its been a while since I've been on here!

Just wondering my sis is 40 weeks and 4 days pregnant we think labor has started as contractions are faint but coming about 5 mins apart the concern is she hasn't felt baby mmove for over 5 hrs. Is this a bad thing?


----------



## Melissa_M

I think she should call the hospital and see what they think :flower:


----------



## taryen87

Melissa_M said:


> I think she should call the hospital and see what they think :flower:

Thanks. We've been trying to tell her that but she's a worry wart and is worried to hear bad news after having 5 misscarrys and 3 etopic pregnancys :(


----------



## Melissa_M

They'll either tell her to come in and get checked out (not a bad thing!) or that it's no worry and it's totally normal. 

Understandable that she's worried, but it's better to be safe than sorry and if her baby is in some kind of stress it will be important for her to deliver asap. Please have her call in xoxo <3


----------



## Melissa_M

Actually just call yourself and explain


----------



## taryen87

That's so what I was thinking of doing! Ill keep you posted thank you :)


----------



## Proserpina

Melissa_M said:


> Oh proserpina I think I'd chop my husband's nuts off if he tried that shit with me :rofl:

I would, but I might like to have one more kid after this one.


----------



## gatorj

Proserpina said:


> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> Oh proserpina I think I'd chop my husband's nuts off if he tried that shit with me :rofl:
> 
> I would, but I might like to have one more kid after this one.Click to expand...

Lololol!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Melissa_M

:haha:


----------



## nik25

Ladies I could use some prayers if you wouldn't mind. Our quad screen (down syndrome) test results were abnormal. Our ratio was 1 in 130. Normal should be around 1 in 1000. I know these test have a lot of false positives so we are optimistic. We go in the morning for a level 2 ultrasound and should have some answers then. Anyone else had a abnormal screening and everything been fine?


----------



## Proserpina

nik25 said:


> Ladies I could use some prayers if you wouldn't mind. Our quad screen (down syndrome) test results were abnormal. Our ratio was 1 in 130. Normal should be around 1 in 1000. I know these test have a lot of false positives so we are optimistic. We go in the morning for a level 2 ultrasound and should have some answers then. Anyone else had a abnormal screening and everything been fine?

This has never happened to me, but my child does have a chromosomal anomaly. It was hard when I first found out. Will be praying for you. 

I have an amniocentesis this morning. You pray-ers can pray for me if you like, and you non-pray-ers can wish me luck!


----------



## kaili

taryen87 said:


> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> I think she should call the hospital and see what they think :flower:
> 
> Thanks. We've been trying to tell her that but she's a worry wart and is worried to hear bad news after having 5 misscarrys and 3 etopic pregnancys :(Click to expand...

Miscarry and ectopic are not even close to similar to her current situation. At over 40 weeks, any lack of movement should be reported. It doesnt mean its a bad thing always but if she waits too long and the baby IS in stress, she may end up regretting her decision not to go in earlier. I don't understand when her baby's life could be at stake why she would risk it for the sake of her own feelings of sadness??? Please call for her if she won't do it herself.


----------



## nik25

Proserpina said:


> nik25 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I could use some prayers if you wouldn't mind. Our quad screen (down syndrome) test results were abnormal. Our ratio was 1 in 130. Normal should be around 1 in 1000. I know these test have a lot of false positives so we are optimistic. We go in the morning for a level 2 ultrasound and should have some answers then. Anyone else had a abnormal screening and everything been fine?
> 
> This has never happened to me, but my child does have a chromosomal anomaly. It was hard when I first found out. Will be praying for you.
> 
> I have an amniocentesis this morning. You pray-ers can pray for me if you like, and you non-pray-ers can wish me luck!Click to expand...

Thank you and I will be sending prayers y


----------



## maybebaby3

Nik hope your US goes well

Proserpina hope your amnio goes well


----------



## Guppy051708

Here is my baby girl waving :cloud9:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diSWOU-qkEc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## nik25

Baby Ava looks great. I'm measuring right on target. My new due date is September 11. I still have to do more ultrasounds on week 24 and week 32. I will be considered high risk until she gets bigger and they can see more. For now she didn't see any red flags. Thank you all for you thoughts and prayers:)


----------



## 080509

Hi ladies can i join? I'm due 6th sept :D not sure if we are finding out the gender yet, abit on the fence about it! xx


----------



## Guppy051708

nik- glad baby Ava is doing good :hugs:




080509 said:


> Hi ladies can i join? I'm due 6th sept :D not sure if we are finding out the gender yet, abit on the fence about it! xx

Welcome to the group! :hi:

Seems like you and i are in similar positions! I will also have 3 under 3 (or around that, DS1 turns 3 Sept. 4th and #3 is due Sept 1st). I have two boys as well :friends:


----------



## EstelSeren

I can't believe that 2 years ago tomorrow is when I found out that I was pregnant with my daughter! It's amazing just how much my life has changed in such a short space of time! I have an amazing daughter who is constant surprise and 2 years ago I didn't even know that she existed and now I can't imagine my life without her and I've got another on the way! Plus it's my 3rd wedding anniversary on Sunday and it seems a lifetime ago that I was sorting out the last little details for my wedding and getting ready to properly start ttc/ntnp for our 1st! Utterly crazy! :haha::cloud9: 

Pregnancy wise, baby's being very active and I feel him most at around this time of night when Tanwen's in bed and we're all relaxed! I'm so lucky to be feeling so much movement so regularly this early and it's so reassuring! I look about the same as I did at about 20 weeks last time, although bump does have a little bit more padding this time around despite me carrying all up front again! Definitely craving salt this time, which is a new sensation to me as I didn't have cravings last time! Looking forward to Thursday morning as I have a midwife appointment! Hopefully I'll get to hear the heartbeat at this one but won't have a scan until the end of the month!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Pink Petals

I just can't seem to stay on my side when sleeping! I always wake up flat on my back! I even added a Snoogle and have woken up on my back sprawled out on top of the thing! Is this something to worry about?:wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

Pink Petals said:


> I just can't seem to stay on my side when sleeping! I always wake up flat on my back! I even added a Snoogle and have woken up on my back sprawled out on top of the thing! Is this something to worry about?:wacko:

No, your body would have rolled into a different position if it was getting depleted of oxygen...and theres a good chance you would be awakend from anything before hand. And it would effect you before the baby. It is simply a general guideline to sleep on your side, but tbh i think it has been used in overkill and now moms are petrified to find themselves on their backs. ... chances are good your body would know something was up before anything bad happened. (i.e. waking up, feeling lightheaded, dizzy, etc.)


----------



## AnakeRose

Guppy051708 said:


> Here is my baby girl waving :cloud9:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diSWOU-qkEc&feature=youtu.be

OMG So COOL! I still have 13 days left till my scan.


----------



## massoma8489

Hi everyone I'm back sorry I haven't been on here for a while now any ways told u ladies I'm having a baby boy already new thing is they started me on progstral it's a shot from keeping me not to contract too too too early as my history of Mis. And premuture dilivery going to be every week ontill 36 weeks if I make it that far good news is my cervix is still closed and I wish it stays closed till its time and I moved to my own place still see my parents I'm close to there house but so far so good life's changed and I'm happy to the way things are how's every one been doing btw weather was beautiful b 4 I moved that is lol 55 degrees but now it's like down to the 30 again ahhhhh get it over with already it's time for some hot weather


----------



## kaili

Pink Petals said:


> I just can't seem to stay on my side when sleeping! I always wake up flat on my back! I even added a Snoogle and have woken up on my back sprawled out on top of the thing! Is this something to worry about?:wacko:

my doc said not to worry about it, i've been a back sleeper my whole life and I am the same, even with the support pillow i still roll onto my back on top of it. as guppy said, if you're depleted too much of oxygen, your body will either turn you over on its own, or wake you up (if you've been waking up in the middle of the night for no reason and you find yourself on your back, this is probably the reason you are waking)


----------



## Melissa_M

Usually I don't think back sleeping becomes an issue till 3rd tri when your belly starts getting really big....at least it didn't for me :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

right i've had so much on i just haven't been on. So i have probably missed loads of sexing scans and dating scans. If people want to put down again and i can get front page sorted. Hope were all doing well ladies


----------



## kassiaethne

urg, found out that my visa in mexico runs out in 3 days, bought a ticket back to the USA and then I just gotta come right back so I can get an extension. such a stupid system, why can't I just ask for an extension. But oh well, I'm going to take this time to go to the USA, do baby shopping, and visit my grandma for a couple weeks. Glad my doctor okay'ed flying for me :) asked her just in case, even though what else was I going to do? drive from mexico city to cali over the boarder LOL, safer as an american to fly....even without doctors okay.


----------



## MadamRose

nik25 said:


> Baby Ava looks great. I'm measuring right on target. My new due date is September 11. I still have to do more ultrasounds on week 24 and week 32. I will be considered high risk until she gets bigger and they can see more. For now she didn't see any red flags. Thank you all for you thoughts and prayers:)

why are you not on the first page?? due date hunni?


----------



## kaili

kassiaethne said:


> urg, found out that my visa in mexico runs out in 3 days, bought a ticket back to the USA and then I just gotta come right back so I can get an extension. such a stupid system, why can't I just ask for an extension. But oh well, I'm going to take this time to go to the USA, do baby shopping, and visit my grandma for a couple weeks. Glad my doctor okay'ed flying for me :) asked her just in case, even though what else was I going to do? drive from mexico city to cali over the boarder LOL, safer as an american to fly....even without doctors okay.

if ya don't mind me asking, whatcha doin living in mexico as an american??? not tryin' to generalize, but usually its the other way around =P


----------



## kassiaethne

kaili said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> urg, found out that my visa in mexico runs out in 3 days, bought a ticket back to the USA and then I just gotta come right back so I can get an extension. such a stupid system, why can't I just ask for an extension. But oh well, I'm going to take this time to go to the USA, do baby shopping, and visit my grandma for a couple weeks. Glad my doctor okay'ed flying for me :) asked her just in case, even though what else was I going to do? drive from mexico city to cali over the boarder LOL, safer as an american to fly....even without doctors okay.
> 
> if ya don't mind me asking, whatcha doin living in mexico as an american??? not tryin' to generalize, but usually its the other way around =PClick to expand...

lol yeah my dad is LOLing and telling everyone I'm being deported from mexico, shouldn't it be the other way?

my husband and I usually live in brazil, but his company transfered him to mexico for 2 years. sooo he's here on a work visa, I'm here just going back and forth. usually I get 180 days on my visa, but this immigration lady was being a bitch and only gave me 100 this time. and we forgot.


----------



## kaili

kassiaethne said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> urg, found out that my visa in mexico runs out in 3 days, bought a ticket back to the USA and then I just gotta come right back so I can get an extension. such a stupid system, why can't I just ask for an extension. But oh well, I'm going to take this time to go to the USA, do baby shopping, and visit my grandma for a couple weeks. Glad my doctor okay'ed flying for me :) asked her just in case, even though what else was I going to do? drive from mexico city to cali over the boarder LOL, safer as an american to fly....even without doctors okay.
> 
> if ya don't mind me asking, whatcha doin living in mexico as an american??? not tryin' to generalize, but usually its the other way around =PClick to expand...
> 
> lol yeah my dad is LOLing and telling everyone I'm being deported from mexico, shouldn't it be the other way?
> 
> my husband and I usually live in brazil, but his company transfered him to mexico for 2 years. sooo he's here on a work visa, I'm here just going back and forth. usually I get 180 days on my visa, but this immigration lady was being a bitch and only gave me 100 this time. and we forgot.Click to expand...

are you having the baby in mexico? that's going to be a joy if you ever try to move back to america lol


----------



## kassiaethne

kaili said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaili said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> urg, found out that my visa in mexico runs out in 3 days, bought a ticket back to the USA and then I just gotta come right back so I can get an extension. such a stupid system, why can't I just ask for an extension. But oh well, I'm going to take this time to go to the USA, do baby shopping, and visit my grandma for a couple weeks. Glad my doctor okay'ed flying for me :) asked her just in case, even though what else was I going to do? drive from mexico city to cali over the boarder LOL, safer as an american to fly....even without doctors okay.
> 
> if ya don't mind me asking, whatcha doin living in mexico as an american??? not tryin' to generalize, but usually its the other way around =PClick to expand...
> 
> lol yeah my dad is LOLing and telling everyone I'm being deported from mexico, shouldn't it be the other way?
> 
> my husband and I usually live in brazil, but his company transfered him to mexico for 2 years. sooo he's here on a work visa, I'm here just going back and forth. usually I get 180 days on my visa, but this immigration lady was being a bitch and only gave me 100 this time. and we forgot.Click to expand...
> 
> are you having the baby in mexico? that's going to be a joy if you ever try to move back to america lolClick to expand...

yeah I am, but I can get them american citizenship by filling out paperwork after they are born, and having proof of living in the USA for 5 years.


----------



## kaili

kassiaethne said:


> kaili said:
> 
> are you having the baby in mexico? that's going to be a joy if you ever try to move back to america lol
> 
> yeah I am, but I can get them american citizenship by filling out paperwork after they are born, and having proof of living in the USA for 5 years.Click to expand...

ahh sweet, not as difficult as i thought our govt would try and make it!


----------



## kassiaethne

kaili said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaili said:
> 
> are you having the baby in mexico? that's going to be a joy if you ever try to move back to america lol
> 
> yeah I am, but I can get them american citizenship by filling out paperwork after they are born, and having proof of living in the USA for 5 years.Click to expand...
> 
> ahh sweet, not as difficult as i thought our govt would try and make it!Click to expand...

I'm still getting the paperwork together, and I am getting an immigration lawyer to look it over and check with the embassy before I have the baby. because I don't want to assume I have everything in order, have the baby in mexico, then be told I forgot something, or something wasn't enough


----------



## maybebaby3

Nik glad the US went well!


----------



## AnakeRose

Just got back from Walmart and thankfully they still have a lot of Easter stuff left. I picked up a pink and a blue bunny for a buck each. I can find out the sex the day after my scan! Michael's family is having a get together on the wednesday after to lay his grandma's headstone now that the snow is gone and I'm just going to walk in with one of the bunnies and see who notices first! OMG cannot wait! 12 days and counting till my scan!


----------



## maybebaby3

Why do you have to wait til the day after your scan to find out the sex?


----------



## JLMC

This pregnancy is taking forever!!! I am super excited haha I can't stop thinking about it, it's driving me mad lol! Hope you're all okay? Xx


----------



## maybebaby3

Had gender scan but baby rather uncooperative!!! Umbilical cord between legs. He is 99% sure boy tho. Going back free of charge next week to confirm.


----------



## Melissa_M

Yay that was my guess!!


----------



## EstelSeren

Had my 16 week midwife appointment this morning! Got to hear baby's heartbeat for quite a long time as my midwife was teaching a med student how to find it! it was lovely and strong and she found it straight away, which apparently isn't always the case at 16 weeks! It did sound slower than I remember from when I was pregnant with Tanwen, which would suggest boy if you go by the old wives' tales! Here's hoping- should find out on 30th April if baby and ultrasound technician cooperate! :haha:

Beca :wave:


----------



## kaili

Gonna ask a question that isnt too personal I hope.. is using a vibrator externally dangerous during second trimester? I have been WANTING to have sex this whole time but have been afraid of hurting my lil man, and I really wanna give it a try tonight, but the positions that usually satisfy ME too are rather uncomfortable right now, and maybe im the only one but since pregnant, long lasting sex kinda starts to become painful. Adding a vib to the mix will def make it go a lot faster (id do without just to satisfy him, as I would be totally fine NOT finishing) but he gets all worked up and upset if he feels like he didnt satisfy me too. Its really hard to explain to him because I AM still VERY attracted to him, but the long lastingness causes me to bleed and be sore for like the next couple days and gets rather uncomfortable DURING if it goes longer than like 5 minutes. Id tell him to be quick but he gets offended by that


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> Gonna ask a question that isnt too personal I hope.. is using a vibrator externally dangerous during second trimester? I have been WANTING to have sex this whole time but have been afraid of hurting my lil man, and I really wanna give it a try tonight, but the positions that usually satisfy ME too are rather uncomfortable right now, and maybe im the only one but since pregnant, long lasting sex kinda starts to become painful. Adding a vib to the mix will def make it go a lot faster (id do without just to satisfy him, as I would be totally fine NOT finishing) but he gets all worked up and upset if he feels like he didnt satisfy me too. Its really hard to explain to him because I AM still VERY attracted to him, but the long lastingness causes me to bleed and be sore for like the next couple days and gets rather uncomfortable DURING if it goes longer than like 5 minutes. Id tell him to be quick but he gets offended by that

As far as the sex goes, it's quite common to feel uncomfortable and less satisfied by sex when pregnant. I can understand why this could hurt his manliness a bit that you are less turned on by the act of sex than you used to but really, truly, it is not his fault and he has to understand that. It would be silly to unnecessarily prolong sex so that he can pleasure you when you are feeling worried/pain/apathy and not orgasming anyhow. You could try faking it :winkwink: or trying to get him to accept that it really doesn't matter to you if you finish or not (if that is truly how you feel). As far as vibrator goes, I'm inclined to say it's fine (honestly, I haven't thought twice about using mine), but I'm curious if others have been told differently.


----------



## babydevil1989

lots of movement started today!! :))

scan is in two weeks!! woohoo!! x


----------



## Guppy051708

Kiss08 said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> Gonna ask a question that isnt too personal I hope.. is using a vibrator externally dangerous during second trimester? I have been WANTING to have sex this whole time but have been afraid of hurting my lil man, and I really wanna give it a try tonight, but the positions that usually satisfy ME too are rather uncomfortable right now, and maybe im the only one but since pregnant, long lasting sex kinda starts to become painful. Adding a vib to the mix will def make it go a lot faster (id do without just to satisfy him, as I would be totally fine NOT finishing) but he gets all worked up and upset if he feels like he didnt satisfy me too. Its really hard to explain to him because I AM still VERY attracted to him, but the long lastingness causes me to bleed and be sore for like the next couple days and gets rather uncomfortable DURING if it goes longer than like 5 minutes. Id tell him to be quick but he gets offended by that
> 
> As far as the sex goes, it's quite common to feel uncomfortable and less satisfied by sex when pregnant. I can understand why this could hurt his manliness a bit that you are less turned on by the act of sex than you used to but really, truly, it is not his fault and he has to understand that. It would be silly to unnecessarily prolong sex so that he can pleasure you when you are feeling worried/pain/apathy and not orgasming anyhow. You could try faking it :winkwink: or trying to get him to accept that it really doesn't matter to you if you finish or not (if that is truly how you feel). As far as vibrator goes, I'm inclined to say it's fine (honestly, I haven't thought twice about using mine), but I'm curious if others have been told differently.Click to expand...

If you dont have complications down there (such as incompetent cervix, amongst others), and your care provider says sex is okay (it is for most pregnant women, you would probably know if you shouldn't by now), then i see nothing wrong with using a toy. The result of a vibrator would be similar to sex so i wouldn't think it would hurt things.


----------



## kaili

Guppy051708 said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> As far as the sex goes, it's quite common to feel uncomfortable and less satisfied by sex when pregnant. I can understand why this could hurt his manliness a bit that you are less turned on by the act of sex than you used to but really, truly, it is not his fault and he has to understand that. It would be silly to unnecessarily prolong sex so that he can pleasure you when you are feeling worried/pain/apathy and not orgasming anyhow. You could try faking it :winkwink: or trying to get him to accept that it really doesn't matter to you if you finish or not (if that is truly how you feel). As far as vibrator goes, I'm inclined to say it's fine (honestly, I haven't thought twice about using mine), but I'm curious if others have been told differently.
> 
> If you dont have complications down there (such as incompetent cervix, amongst others), and your care provider says sex is okay (it is for most pregnant women, you would probably know if you shouldn't by now), then i see nothing wrong with using a toy. The result of a vibrator would be similar to sex so i wouldn't think it would hurt things.Click to expand...

i know i am being completely irrational but my mind keeps reverting to "you're going to buzz the baby's brain into dysfunction" LOL 

and regarding what kiss said, yea, its not like he's TRYING to prolong it for MY sake, its more for his own sake as he currently takes whatever time he can get and tries to maximize it cuz it may be another 3 weeks before i convince myself again that no harm will be done LOL and i could try faking it but on the off chance he recognizes it from the real deal, the mental consequences will be far worse hahaha (I'll hear about it for days) 

he is mad at me right now anyway because he refuses to do cardio even though he is trying to lose weight, and when our neighbor who lost 40lbs said today "i didn't lose it til i started doing 30 minutes of cardio a day" and i said "oh hey, so it DOES work, maybe give it a shot" that was a total buzz kill for the potential of anything happening today


----------



## Guppy051708

kaili said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> As far as the sex goes, it's quite common to feel uncomfortable and less satisfied by sex when pregnant. I can understand why this could hurt his manliness a bit that you are less turned on by the act of sex than you used to but really, truly, it is not his fault and he has to understand that. It would be silly to unnecessarily prolong sex so that he can pleasure you when you are feeling worried/pain/apathy and not orgasming anyhow. You could try faking it :winkwink: or trying to get him to accept that it really doesn't matter to you if you finish or not (if that is truly how you feel). As far as vibrator goes, I'm inclined to say it's fine (honestly, I haven't thought twice about using mine), but I'm curious if others have been told differently.
> 
> If you dont have complications down there (such as incompetent cervix, amongst others), and your care provider says sex is okay (it is for most pregnant women, you would probably know if you shouldn't by now), then i see nothing wrong with using a toy. The result of a vibrator would be similar to sex so i wouldn't think it would hurt things.Click to expand...
> 
> i know i am being completely irrational but my mind keeps reverting to "you're going to buzz the baby's brain into dysfunction" LOLClick to expand...

LOL if anything all that buzzing will put baby to sleep ;)
...and if you use it a ton during pregnancy...well you might have to bust out the vibrator to get him to sleep, once he arrives :rofl: (only kidding)


----------



## Melissa_M

:rofl::rofl:

I'd say it's fine... Your hubby must be more sensitive than mine....I tell mine if he wants sex he has to be quick :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl:


----------



## nico82

hahaha all this talk about sex. I actually am loving it at the moment, not so much in first trimester as was too sick with MS. :rofl:

My little one seems to be active at the same time everyday. Does anyone else find this too? Usually around 3-5pm I can feel it the most. Lots of tickles and even a poke from inside now and then. I know its the baby because its not normal before I was pregnant :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

^ yes. In fact I noticed the active periods with each of my pregnancys. And crazy enough it coinsided with their schedules as toddlers and babies!


----------



## adopim

It was so strange this afternoon. DH and I went to the Minnesota Twins (baseball) game today. During an extremely exciting bottom of the 8th, I swear I felt baby pushing just a little bit on me. It almost felt like a poke from the inside. I can't wait until I can feel her all the time!


----------



## Maybebub

Good to know that I am not the only one not enjoying sex that much, thank god DH has been very understanding.

2 days ago the cramps came back but as I've been having them since the begining of pregnancy it doesn't worry me but now the pain is in my hips like in the bone, it is a sharp pain that comes and goes, I have to massage myself to feel better because it can be very painful, I have gain 2.5 kgs so I am not much heavier, or could it be a different round ligament pain? It is so weird. 
I will ask my ob next Wed.

I also have a cold and a very sore throat, I am doing gargles with warm water and salt and sucking honey menthol lozenges.

At least it is Friday.


----------



## kaili

Maybebub said:


> Good to know that I am not the only one not enjoying sex that much, thank god DH has been very understanding.
> 
> 2 days ago the cramps came back but as I've been having them since the begining of pregnancy it doesn't worry me but now the pain is in my hips like in the bone, it is a sharp pain that comes and goes, I have to massage myself to feel better because it can be very painful, I have gain 2.5 kgs so I am not much heavier, or could it be a different round ligament pain? It is so weird.
> I will ask my ob next Wed.

The hip pain is most likely 1 of 2 things. Your hips expanding in prep for uterus growth. Or your sciatic nerve taking pressure from thr uterus thats already expanding. For me its the nerve and its a killer pain that happens most when sitting or laying down.


----------



## MadamRose

I dont really enjoy sex to much atm, and my bump doesn't make it any easier :dohh: 

can't beleive i am 18 weeks today though feels like it's going so fast for me


----------



## Melissa_M

20 days till my anomaly ultrasound where I can find out the gender :yipee:


----------



## AnakeRose

Melissa_M said:


> 20 days till my anomaly ultrasound where I can find out the gender :yipee:

I know what you mean! I have 10 days left till my scan and 11 till I have my doctors appt to find out the results! Perfect timing because we have a huge family get together on the Wednesday after.


----------



## Melissa_M

So exciting!!!


----------



## gatorj

maybebaby3 said:


> Had gender scan but baby rather uncooperative!!! Umbilical cord between legs. He is 99% sure boy tho. Going back free of charge next week to confirm.

Let's cross our fingers the baby is ready for their photo!!  :thumbup:


----------



## gatorj

Ah, all this chit chat about the gender results makes me wanna know badly! We had our 16 wk appt. yesterday. Got to hear the heartbeat (150bpm) and all is well. I caught my DH getting 'misty' at the beats. <3 So cute. We will find out May 3rd!!!!!!!!!!

Wow with the crazy dreams!! I watched Twilight Breaking Dawn II last night and last night was filled with all sorts of distorted, wacky dreams. I don't feel too rested this AM but fortunately there is coffee...;-) :coffee: Happy Saturday Ladies!!


----------



## kaili

Lol dreams have been out of this world for me these days. Last night I dreamed that I beat the shit out of my high school yearbook teacher (WTF??? I loved her back then, she was one of my favorite teachers!) and then went to class down the hall and the teacher was this big biker dude I know, and the class was called "hilarity in history" and we discussed all the funny things that have happened in war history (WTF??? War is not funny at all) I showed up to all my classes having not realized there was homework that I didnt do. Ive dreamt that last part about forgetting my homework like 10 times since pregnant.. I graduated from college 4 years ago, is there some connectedness to being pregnant?


----------



## Melissa_M

I think it signifies feeling unprepared... I've dreamed that same thing many times


----------



## babydevil1989

Im with you on the weird dreams iv had some very freaky ones! 

Just 12 days till the 20 week scan and im already nervous about it!

Just want everything to be fine x


----------



## gatorj

I will say these sex dreams make me feel like either 1) I'm in a Danielle Steele novel or 2) I am in a soap opera. LOLOLOLOL :rofl:


----------



## kaili

gatorj said:


> I will say these sex dreams make me feel like either 1) I'm in a Danielle Steele novel or 2) I am in a soap opera. LOLOLOLOL :rofl:

Hahaha!! So true!! I am with you on that!! I am so inapproriate these days in my mind!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

^^:rofl:


----------



## Brightstarshi

hi ladies

how are you all feeling today ?

(((HUGS)))

Amanda
x


----------



## kaili

Brightstarshi said:


> hi ladies
> 
> how are you all feeling today ?
> 
> (((HUGS)))
> 
> Amanda
> x

large


----------



## missangie

Im finally not sick every morning (still some mornings but not all and not all day- yay!) But Im a little nervous because I dont feel my little girl yet. Most of my friends on their second and on groups on here said they start feeling their 2nd around 14-16 weeks and Im almost 19... I do have a doppler so I checked it and there is a nice strong heartbeat and I saw her on the ultrasound last week but for some reason Im still nervous about not feeling her!


----------



## maybebaby3

4 days til I get gender confirmed. I'm getting my head round it being a boy now! Just want to know for certain! I bought a couple of baby boy outfits after the scan :)


----------



## louise1302

I'm 19+4 with number 6 and don't feel lots of movement yet. Placenta isn't at the front either I just have a lazy one I think lol

20 week scan tomorrow


----------



## Kiss08

Anyone else finding their bump difficult to get used to? I thought I'd be excited about growing a bump but I'm feeling a bit down about it. I'm worrying about gaining too much weight and that my bump is getting too big too soon and therefore I'll be enormous by the time baby comes. I'm sure I'm growing at an average rate but I guess I kind of assumed that with this being my first pregnancy, I wouldn't start showing so early. 

Completely off topic but I also can't get my nose to stop bleeding this morning. It dries up quickly but everytime I blow my nose (which is a lot since I'm getting over a cold), there's blood in the tissue and dried blood in my nose afterwards. Not sure why this started all of a sudden today - maybe didn't drink enough water yesterday?


----------



## gatorj

Kiss08 said:


> Anyone else finding their bump difficult to get used to? I thought I'd be excited about growing a bump but I'm feeling a bit down about it. I'm worrying about gaining too much weight and that my bump is getting too big too soon and therefore I'll be enormous by the time baby comes. I'm sure I'm growing at an average rate but I guess I kind of assumed that with this being my first pregnancy, I wouldn't start showing so early.
> 
> Completely off topic but I also can't get my nose to stop bleeding this morning. It dries up quickly but everytime I blow my nose (which is a lot since I'm getting over a cold), there's blood in the tissue and dried blood in my nose afterwards. Not sure why this started all of a sudden today - maybe didn't drink enough water yesterday?

I think what you are experiencing is all within the realm of *normal*. I think right now we go thru these phases of feeling big/unattractive or get self-conscious. I have read this in some of my pregnancy books. Also, the nose bleeds are completely on par. I too have had them (although not compounded by being sick!). Today, my bump.com email stated that we are likely to experience "more secretions (e.g. sweating, vaginal etc) AND nosebleeds". Maybe some saline nose spray would soothe? Hang in there! <Hugs>


----------



## Brightstarshi

I am loving the bump,as it shows my babies are growing well.You will get used to it.you arent over weight,you are pregnant x


----------



## MadamRose

Brightstarshi triplet - wow 

Kiss08 I did the first time round not so much this time

My dh felt our baby kick for the first time last night :D


----------



## maybebaby3

ugh back to work tomorrow. half my time off has been spent cleaning vomit as we have all minus DH been sick!


----------



## gatorj

maybebaby3 said:


> ugh back to work tomorrow. half my time off has been spent cleaning vomit as we have all minus DH been sick!

Yuck!! I hope the sickness is ending!!!!


----------



## nico82

missangie said:


> Im finally not sick every morning (still some mornings but not all and not all day- yay!) But Im a little nervous because I dont feel my little girl yet. Most of my friends on their second and on groups on here said they start feeling their 2nd around 14-16 weeks and Im almost 19... I do have a doppler so I checked it and there is a nice strong heartbeat and I saw her on the ultrasound last week but for some reason Im still nervous about not feeling her!

I am in the same boat as you, will be 20 weeks next week and I barely feel the baby if at all, and I heard the heartbeat a little over a week ago and it was fine. I think its just worrying because we cant see them so have to go by either feeling them or seeing them or hearing them, and the appointments are far between one another. Maybe your baby is just comfy like mine and is relaxed in there :hugs:


----------



## missangie

louise1302 said:


> I'm 19+4 with number 6 and don't feel lots of movement yet. Placenta isn't at the front either I just have a lazy one I think lol
> 
> 20 week scan tomorrow

that makes me feel better lol I see you have 5 boys, are you going to be finding out the gender this time?


----------



## Jessica0907

I find out the gender tomorrow!!! So excited!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I'm a little late but looking to find another thread for ladies due in September. I'm due the 28th :) don't know if I'll be able to catch up on all of the posts but I can try ;)


----------



## Maybebub

Kiss08 said:


> Anyone else finding their bump difficult to get used to? I thought I'd be excited about growing a bump but I'm feeling a bit down about it. I'm worrying about gaining too much weight and that my bump is getting too big too soon and therefore I'll be enormous by the time baby comes. I'm sure I'm growing at an average rate but I guess I kind of assumed that with this being my first pregnancy, I wouldn't start showing so early.
> 
> Completely off topic but I also can't get my nose to stop bleeding this morning. It dries up quickly but everytime I blow my nose (which is a lot since I'm getting over a cold), there's blood in the tissue and dried blood in my nose afterwards. Not sure why this started all of a sudden today - maybe didn't drink enough water yesterday?

Even before having the cold I found some blood after blowing my nose, I think it is normal.
I am also feeling huge but I think it's because I am constipaded.

The cold is making me crazy, I am so congested, using saline spray and vaporisation, hope that helps.


----------



## Pink Petals

I am already having back pain, bladder control issues and hemorrhoids. I wonder what is in store for me in third tri!

Still no movement... :nope:

Gender scan in 3 days!!! :happydance:

I bought a Snoogle. I have given it a little over a week now and am slowly warming to it. I find it a little too large and a lot too firm, but hoping I can make it work since it was so darn expensive! Anyone else trying pregnancy pillows?


----------



## kaili

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> I'm a little late but looking to find another thread for ladies due in September. I'm due the 28th :) don't know if I'll be able to catch up on all of the posts but I can try ;)

Welcome litebright!! If you are a facebooker, we also have a private group there. This thread is my favorite one on bnb!!


----------



## Melissa_M

I'm just using regular body pillows...one on each side of me :haha:


----------



## tekkitten

I just bought a pregnancy pillow, and I like it :) Its taking a little bit of getting used to, but it does make laying on my side to sleep a lot more comfortable!


----------



## MadamRose

LiteBRIGHT33 :wave: welcome

As for sleeping at some times i still sleep half on my front :dohh: though i did the same with dd and it was fine so i think it will be this time


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome Litebright :wave:


----------



## OperationBbyO

I swear my baby has installed a disco ball and is getting down in there. I've been able to feel movement for about a week. I can't believe that's my baby in there!!


----------



## Brightstarshi

hi girls

we are 18 weeks today,yey

much love to all x


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

mummytochloe said:


> LiteBRIGHT33 :wave: welcome
> 
> As for sleeping at some times i still sleep half on my front :dohh: though i did the same with dd and it was fine so i think it will be this time

Thanks! I also sleep half on my front and also on my back. My dh wakes me up in the middle of the night to get me to lay on my side. Laying on my side hurts my hips so I'll probably be looking into one of those pillows soon. They are expensive so I might as well get my use out of it!


----------



## Melissa_M

You can sleep on your back right now... You'll KNOW when you can't anymore. 

I still sleep half on my front too with my leg propped up on the body pillow so there's room for my bump. I slept this way the whole time with my second daughter.


----------



## lindseypao

Hey everyone. How do I join the Facebook group?


----------



## Phantom710

lindseypao said:


> Hey everyone. How do I join the Facebook group?

add me on Facebook; email is [email protected] then I'll accept and add to the group, then you can delete me if you want. hehehe


How is everyone??!!

I'm pretty exited, I have one month until the parents are here and we go for the gender/20 week anatomy scan. 

anyone else still sick? cause boy I am :(


----------



## kassiaethne

Phantom710 said:


> lindseypao said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. How do I join the Facebook group?
> 
> add me on Facebook; email is [email protected] then I'll accept and add to the group, then you can delete me if you want. hehehe
> 
> 
> How is everyone??!!
> 
> I'm pretty exited, I have one month until the parents are here and we go for the gender/20 week anatomy scan.
> 
> anyone else still sick? cause boy I am :(Click to expand...

Awe that is such good news must be exciting. I thought I was over being sick once I got to the USA but had 2 wonderful barf a thons yesterday


----------



## Guppy051708

Phantom710 said:


> anyone else still sick? cause boy I am :(

I am and im 19 weeks :( It's still brutally kicking. (HG) Been sick since before i was 4 weeks along. Was really hoping it would be over by now.


----------



## Melissa_M

:hugs: Steph :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Pink Petals said:


> I am already having back pain, bladder control issues and hemorrhoids. I wonder what is in store for me in third tri!
> 
> Still no movement... :nope:
> 
> Gender scan in 3 days!!! :happydance:
> 
> I bought a Snoogle. I have given it a little over a week now and am slowly warming to it. I find it a little too large and a lot too firm, but hoping I can make it work since it was so darn expensive! Anyone else trying pregnancy pillows?

i have a dreamgenii


----------



## maybebaby3

guppy hope the sickness ends soon :hugs:


----------



## kaili

Guppy051708 said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> anyone else still sick? cause boy I am :(
> 
> I am and im 19 weeks :( It's still brutally kicking. (HG) Been sick since before i was 4 weeks along. Was really hoping it would be over by now.Click to expand...

I was never sick with morning sickness, but im 17 and a half weeks now, and within the past week or two, certain foods have made me spew all over the place. only fried stuff, and the smell of feta cheese, so for me this is a second trimester new development as I was fine up until like 3 weeks ago in terms of vomit factor.


----------



## missangie

Phantom710 said:


> lindseypao said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. How do I join the Facebook group?
> 
> add me on Facebook; email is [email protected] then I'll accept and add to the group, then you can delete me if you want. hehehe
> 
> 
> How is everyone??!!
> 
> I'm pretty exited, I have one month until the parents are here and we go for the gender/20 week anatomy scan.
> 
> anyone else still sick? cause boy I am :(Click to expand...


I added you on fb so that i can be added to the group also  

Sorry to hear you are still sick. I dont throw up EVERY morning now (since about 17 weeks) but still every few mornings. I definitely feel a million times better then I did for those 17 weeks. Hope you turn a corner here soon too!!!


----------



## nico82

My morning sickness totally disappeared about three weeks ago, no sign of it. Only if I cough too hard and it starts that nausea feeling. Other than that its no existence. Hoping that's not a bad sign.


----------



## Guppy051708

nico82 said:


> My morning sickness totally disappeared about three weeks ago, no sign of it. Only if I cough too hard and it starts that nausea feeling. Other than that its no existence. Hoping that's not a bad sign.

not a bad sign at all! In fact, pretty normal. Lucky!


----------



## nico82

Guppy051708 said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> My morning sickness totally disappeared about three weeks ago, no sign of it. Only if I cough too hard and it starts that nausea feeling. Other than that its no existence. Hoping that's not a bad sign.
> 
> not a bad sign at all! In fact, pretty normal. Lucky!Click to expand...

Phew! I am so happy for you that your having a little girl, I keep dreaming of a boy but last night I dreamt of a girl so now im confused lol
We are staying team yellow, mostly because everyone else seems to be pressuring us to find out. So its just something thats special for me and my partner then.

He thinks girl and I think boy. Time is going so fast though :happydance:


----------



## Maybebub

This flu is driving me crazy, the congestion is so bad that the vaporisation and the saline spray is not enough and now I started to have a dry cough, because my throat is very irritated and itchy, this is the 4th day, how long should it last?

My next ob' s appt is tomorrow so I will ask, not be able to take medicines except panadol is difficult.

Tomorrow if baby collaborates will know the sex, but I am almost sure it is a boy.


----------



## AnakeRose

nico82 said:


> My morning sickness totally disappeared about three weeks ago, no sign of it. Only if I cough too hard and it starts that nausea feeling. Other than that its no existence. Hoping that's not a bad sign.

Oh good so I'm not the only one. I have asthma so I get coughing fits regularly. Glad to know that feeling the urge to throw up is normal!


1 week till I find out the sex of bubs!!


----------



## nico82

AnakeRose said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> My morning sickness totally disappeared about three weeks ago, no sign of it. Only if I cough too hard and it starts that nausea feeling. Other than that its no existence. Hoping that's not a bad sign.
> 
> Oh good so I'm not the only one. I have asthma so I get coughing fits regularly. Glad to know that feeling the urge to throw up is normal!
> 
> 
> 1 week till I find out the sex of bubs!!Click to expand...

I get seasonal asthma and right now its coming into winter, so yes I am the same, really hard cough and it starts the nausea :hugs:


----------



## Kiss08

Maybebub said:


> This flu is driving me crazy, the congestion is so bad that the vaporisation and the saline spray is not enough and now I started to have a dry cough, because my throat is very irritated and itchy, this is the 4th day, how long should it last?
> 
> My next ob' s appt is tomorrow so I will ask, not be able to take medicines except panadol is difficult.
> 
> Tomorrow if baby collaborates will know the sex, but I am almost sure it is a boy.

I finally am getting over a similar sickness. Humidifier, Tylenol, lots of water, and cough drops helped some but I sure was missing taking real medicine! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Jessica0907

I'm joining team pink!!!!!


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats!!!


----------



## gatorj

Congrats!!! :baby:


----------



## nico82

Jessica0907 said:


> I'm joining team pink!!!!!

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Jessica0907

:D thanks ladies!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Congrats on team pink Jessica!


----------



## superwumba

Hi Ladies, I'm due Sept 7th, find out whether we have a blue or a pink on the 1st of May! Eek excited :D


----------



## MadamRose

Jessica0907 congratulations on team pink :D 

superwumba Welcome


----------



## Phantom710

I think I added everyone to the group, but send mea message on Facebook if I missed ya:)


I am so thankful to hear you ladies say that it dtopped around 16/17 weeks. It has decreased a bit, I'm not AS dependent on my Zofran, but it's really unpredictable. I will feel great and then boom have to go run to the toilet and throw up. 

I blame the fact that it's twins, and someone told me that girls give worse morning sickness, for most of my friends and family it seems true, so I'm saying one boy and one girl. :haha:


----------



## vic161209

congatz team pink jessica:flower:


----------



## babydevil1989

Congrats on all the sex scans I've missed lol.

8 days till our scan!! Eeeeeeekkkkkkk!!!!


----------



## Kiss08

babydevil1989 said:


> Congrats on all the sex scans I've missed lol.
> 
> 8 days till our scan!! Eeeeeeekkkkkkk!!!!

8 days for me, too!


----------



## nico82

Kiss08 said:


> babydevil1989 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on all the sex scans I've missed lol.
> 
> 8 days till our scan!! Eeeeeeekkkkkkk!!!!
> 
> 8 days for me, too!Click to expand...

8 for me toooooooooo :happydance: but not finding out the sex, we want a little suprise, but going to take a wild guess when I see the shape of the head. If has pronounced forehead I am going girl, but if its flattish than I am going boy :rofl:


----------



## kaili

nico82 said:


> 8 for me toooooooooo :happydance: but not finding out the sex, we want a little suprise, but going to take a wild guess when I see the shape of the head. If has pronounced forehead I am going girl, but if its flattish than I am going boy :rofl:

i can't use that theory, as my husband is full chinese and his face is the flattest thing you will ever see (so is his mom's!), and i'm like all kinds of europe with a defined forehead, nose, and chin (same as my brother), so I can't really use that as our genetic line is so outrageously different D=


----------



## ClipMyWings

I don't think I've posted in this thread before. I'm due on Sept 7th and am having a boy. :blue:


----------



## Pink Petals

Gender scan tomorrow! Aaaah!


----------



## MadamRose

ClipMyWings welcome 

Pink Petals let us know :D


----------



## kaili

welcome Clip, join the fun!


----------



## Maybebub

Gender scan today! Please baby please open your little legs and show us your thing :)


----------



## nico82

Maybebub said:


> Gender scan today! Please baby please open your little legs and show us your thing :)

hahahaha thats hilarious :rofl: hoping you get to see the sex today!


----------



## nico82

*Quick Quiz*

What will be your first meal after having your bundle of joy? What have you been craving that you cant have????? :pizza:

I think mine will be -

Sushi + An energy drink :wohoo:
And maybe just a tiny glass of sparkling wine to celebrate


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

nico82 said:


> *Quick Quiz*
> 
> What will be your first meal after having your bundle of joy? What have you been craving that you cant have????? :pizza:
> 
> I think mine will be -
> 
> Sushi + An energy drink :wohoo:
> And maybe just a tiny glass of sparkling wine to celebrate

Sushi and wine sound good to me!


----------



## cammy

hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well.

We couldn't get a definite gender at our scan but at the moment it looks like we are joining :blue: team again.


----------



## adopim

nico82 said:


> *Quick Quiz*
> 
> What will be your first meal after having your bundle of joy? What have you been craving that you cant have????? :pizza:
> 
> I think mine will be -
> 
> Sushi + An energy drink :wohoo:
> And maybe just a tiny glass of sparkling wine to celebrate

I'm with you on the energy drink thing! Not sure what food I'm going to want. I have been craving Erbert & Gerberts for months now (it's a sandwich restaurant, but haven't wanted to risk lunch meat)


----------



## nico82

adopim said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> *Quick Quiz*
> 
> What will be your first meal after having your bundle of joy? What have you been craving that you cant have????? :pizza:
> 
> I think mine will be -
> 
> Sushi + An energy drink :wohoo:
> And maybe just a tiny glass of sparkling wine to celebrate
> 
> I'm with you on the energy drink thing! Not sure what food I'm going to want. I have been craving Erbert & Gerberts for months now (it's a sandwich restaurant, but haven't wanted to risk lunch meat)Click to expand...

Its funny how a lot of people want an energy drink :happydance: think its because we are so depleted of energy during pregnancy we want the pick me up :rofl:


----------



## Melissa_M

I can't stand energy drinks :haha: But I don't usually drink caffeine while breastfeeding either since the girls were both fussy from it. :(

But sushi and a small glass of wine sounds divine!!! And I'd like to sit in a hot tub :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Champaign! Im a champaign girl all the way, however, id have to time it for BFing, but considering this is yet another anniversary yr that i have to miss out on our special wedding champaign (we like to drink it on our anniversary night each year), thats what i want right away to make up for it :blush:


----------



## gatorj

Champagne does sound awesome..with sushi and some brie with the champagne or wine..lol :thumbup:


----------



## Melissa_M

You should at least take a little sip of champagne for your anniversary Steph!


----------



## nico82

Melissa_M said:


> You should at least take a little sip of champagne for your anniversary Steph!

I am a champagne girl too :thumbup: even if I have a tiny bit we deserve it, if I have to will express milk just for one feed or two. After all the hard work we will need it :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

nico82 said:


> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> You should at least take a little sip of champagne for your anniversary Steph!
> 
> I am a champagne girl too :thumbup: even if I have a tiny bit we deserve it, if I have to will express milk just for one feed or two. After all the hard work we will need it :rofl:Click to expand...

Actually there are new guidelines for nursing and alcohol consumption. It is no longer necessary to pump and dump as long as you don't drink more than one serving per hr. and drink it right after ur last nursing session, that way u can safely nurse within 1-2 hrs of that drink.


----------



## nico82

Guppy051708 said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> You should at least take a little sip of champagne for your anniversary Steph!
> 
> I am a champagne girl too :thumbup: even if I have a tiny bit we deserve it, if I have to will express milk just for one feed or two. After all the hard work we will need it :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Actually there are new guidelines for nursing and alcohol consumption. It is no longer necessary to pump and dump as long as you don't drink more than one serving per hr. and drink it right after ur last nursing session, that way u can safely nurse within 1-2 hrs of that drink.Click to expand...

Wooohooooooooo!!


----------



## klcuk3

My post baby food want is pate on toast and some brie!


----------



## YoungNImum

stranger alert*! 

sorry havnt been around in ages! how is everyone?
have any you found out what gender your babies are yet?

I am well a part from having to do these horrid injections everyday :( i have to go see the consultant on Thursday to see if iv to continue or what the next step is. 

have any of you girls picked names yet? we are finding girls names alittle more harder this time x


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. Congrats on all the recent gender scans!!

I have a question for you ladies. Does anyone ever occasionally feel a sharp pain in their vagina? It's not a constant feeling, but kind of comes and goes very quickly. I've had it a couple of times and then had it last night for a longer period of time, but it got better once I got off my feet. Any thoughts or other experiences with this?

As for first meal after birth... I'm looking forward to a spicy tuna roll with tempura flakes and a glass of pinot noir! Also, a toasted italian sub with the works!


----------



## kaili

nico82 said:


> *Quick Quiz*
> 
> What will be your first meal after having your bundle of joy? What have you been craving that you cant have????? :pizza:
> 
> I think mine will be -
> 
> Sushi + An energy drink :wohoo:
> And maybe just a tiny glass of sparkling wine to celebrate

i hopefully will be breastfeeding, so i doubt i will be eating sushi, im paranoid about everything lol... I'm going to say as soon as I get the OK from my OB, I'm going to eat a whole plate of sashimi.


----------



## Melissa_M

Gwenylovey said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. Congrats on all the recent gender scans!!
> 
> I have a question for you ladies. Does anyone ever occasionally feel a sharp pain in their vagina? It's not a constant feeling, but kind of comes and goes very quickly. I've had it a couple of times and then had it last night for a longer period of time, but it got better once I got off my feet. Any thoughts or other experiences with this?
> 
> As for first meal after birth... I'm looking forward to a spicy tuna roll with tempura flakes and a glass of pinot noir! Also, a toasted italian sub with the works!

I got them in the last two pregnancies....it's most likely baby kicking your cervix :lol: Nothing to worry about xoxo



kaili said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> *Quick Quiz*
> 
> What will be your first meal after having your bundle of joy? What have you been craving that you cant have????? :pizza:
> 
> I think mine will be -
> 
> Sushi + An energy drink :wohoo:
> And maybe just a tiny glass of sparkling wine to celebrate
> 
> i hopefully will be breastfeeding, so i doubt i will be eating sushi, im paranoid about everything lol... I'm going to say as soon as I get the OK from my OB, I'm going to eat a whole plate of sashimi.Click to expand...

Sushi isn't a risk to breastfeeding mothers.....it's only a risk in pregnancy the same way lunch meat is - contamination. When you're pregnant your immune system is lower so you're more likely to get food poisoning...and that can be detrimental to a healthy pregnancy. Once baby is out your immune system goes back to normal...actually it improves it! So you're fine to eat sushi while BFing <3 I will be :D


----------



## krockwell

Melissa_M said:


> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. Congrats on all the recent gender scans!!
> 
> I have a question for you ladies. Does anyone ever occasionally feel a sharp pain in their vagina? It's not a constant feeling, but kind of comes and goes very quickly. I've had it a couple of times and then had it last night for a longer period of time, but it got better once I got off my feet. Any thoughts or other experiences with this?
> 
> As for first meal after birth... I'm looking forward to a spicy tuna roll with tempura flakes and a glass of pinot noir! Also, a toasted italian sub with the works!
> 
> I got them in the last two pregnancies....it's most likely baby kicking your cervix :lol: Nothing to worry about xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> kaili said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> *Quick Quiz*
> 
> What will be your first meal after having your bundle of joy? What have you been craving that you cant have????? :pizza:
> 
> I think mine will be -
> 
> Sushi + An energy drink :wohoo:
> And maybe just a tiny glass of sparkling wine to celebrateClick to expand...
> 
> i hopefully will be breastfeeding, so i doubt i will be eating sushi, im paranoid about everything lol... I'm going to say as soon as I get the OK from my OB, I'm going to eat a whole plate of sashimi.Click to expand...
> 
> Sushi isn't a risk to breastfeeding mothers.....it's only a risk in pregnancy the same way lunch meat is - contamination. When you're pregnant your immune system is lower so you're more likely to get food poisoning...and that can be detrimental to a healthy pregnancy. Once baby is out your immune system goes back to normal...actually it improves it! So you're fine to eat sushi while BFing <3 I will be :DClick to expand...


I eat sushi and lunch meat while pregnant. I did for both boys, and this pregnancy. I've been fine, BUT I wouldn't advise getting it from a food court or big chain place, only places you have eaten at before and haven't had problems with....but that's just MO :shrug:


----------



## Melissa_M

Ya we don't have any "nice" places around here to get sushi or I probably would too... And I eat lunch meat all the time haha. If you trust the quality of the meat/sushi then there's very little chance it will be contaminated. 

Women in Japan don't stop eating sushi while pregnant, that's for sure!!! Actually I've read they find it offensive that its not recommended here during pregnancy. :lol:


----------



## louise1302

YoungNImum said:


> stranger alert*!
> 
> sorry havnt been around in ages! how is everyone?
> have any you found out what gender your babies are yet?
> 
> I am well a part from having to do these horrid injections everyday :( i have to go see the consultant on Thursday to see if iv to continue or what the next step is.
> 
> have any of you girls picked names yet? we are finding girls names alittle more harder this time x


hiya :) we have our girlie name picked but its a secret haha are you on team yellow x


----------



## Guppy051708

Ive noticed food is the one thing that you can tell the difference with when it comes to first time moms and when it comes to veteran moms. this doesn't apply to all, certainly not saying that, but like i know with myself (and several other ladies), when we were pregnant the first time around we avoided lunchmeat, runny egg yolks, certain cheeses. But the second time around i got more loose with it. I ate the over-easy eggs. And with this pregnancy i just dont give a darn. I eat subs and sandwhiches with lunchmeat, i eat runny egg yolks, i even eat some of those soft cheeses (if i know its reputable and all of that). Not everyone is like that, but i guess the more times you get pregnant, the less the worry when it comes to stuff like that.


----------



## Pink Petals

I am team :blue:
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 9









scan0003.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## nico82

Getting a wax tomorrow and I am nervous because I can no longer see where I am shaving! :rofl: does it hurt???? More scared of wax pain than labor! :rofl:


----------



## nico82

Pink Petals said:


> I am team :blue:

Congrats on your blue bundle of love :thumbup:


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats pink petals!!!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Congrats Pink Petals on team blue!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Congrats on team blue!
So I had my 16 week appointment today. My husband is overseas and I was bummed he was missing my appointment but it was just suppose to be an appointment with the Doppler. Then my doctor remembered that I need my cervix measured more often than normal people and was like let's go look at your little baby. To make a long story short the US tech could tell the gender of the baby and sealed the info in an envelope for me to open with my husband when he gets back. So the envelope is sitting right next to me and I can't believe I could know what I was having right now but have to wait!!! I wasn't expecting to find out for another 4 weeks!!


----------



## Melissa_M

When does he get back?!?! I'd be DYING to look :lol:


----------



## Kiss08

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I'd be holding that envelope up to a light to cheat and look!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Either April 20th or April 27th - whenever the military decides he can come home. I'm hoping I can convince him on Skype to let me open it!!


----------



## adopim

I would be dying to see it too!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Kiss08 said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure I'd be holding that envelope up to a light to cheat and look!

The tech wrapped the ultrasounds and results in paper and then triple taped the envelope. It's like she knew Id be tempted and is making cheating impossible!!


----------



## Melissa_M

haha smart lady.... definitely get on skype and start convincing!!! :D


----------



## nico82

Melissa_M said:


> haha smart lady.... definitely get on skype and start convincing!!! :D

I wouldn't be able to contain myself :rofl: I definately would be trying to see if can get on skype to look together :haha:


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Husband was as eager as me!! Team PINK for us!! I can't believe we were able to find out the gender today considering I wasn't supposed to for another 4 weeks. 
We are so excited :)


----------



## Melissa_M

:happydance: CONGRATS!!! :happydance: 

Girls are awesome :)


----------



## kaili

nico82 said:


> Getting a wax tomorrow and I am nervous because I can no longer see where I am shaving! :rofl: does it hurt???? More scared of wax pain than labor! :rofl:

Girl, I have been letting my barbarian flag shine these days!! I only just recently trimmed up last week for the first time since december LOL, but the reason I did it myseld is cuz with a shave or a wax, you get killer itch when it starts to grow back (like, you wanna scratch it all day at work but can't) and with the round ligament aches and all the other nuisances that have developed, I don't want to add that to the mix. I have a razor that has a trim guard on the other end and usually do the triangle, with the guard leaving it about 1-2cm long, full shave on the outsides obviously. It looks really clean and well kept AND doesn't itch at all. Plus I find that trimming makes it grow back a lot softer versus more coarse when shaved or waxed completely off, so that during the growback phase, sex isn't painful and rash causing for my husband.

Now you all know what my cha cha looks like. Awesome


----------



## Asher

kaili said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> Getting a wax tomorrow and I am nervous because I can no longer see where I am shaving! :rofl: does it hurt???? More scared of wax pain than labor! :rofl:
> 
> Girl, I have been letting my barbarian flag shine these days!! I only just recently trimmed up last week for the first time since december LOL, but the reason I did it myseld is cuz with a shave or a wax, you get killer itch when it starts to grow back (like, you wanna scratch it all day at work but can't) and with the round ligament aches and all the other nuisances that have developed, I don't want to add that to the mix. I have a razor that has a trim guard on the other end and usually do the triangle, with the guard leaving it about 1-2cm long, full shave on the outsides obviously. It looks really clean and well kept AND doesn't itch at all. Plus I find that trimming makes it grow back a lot softer versus more coarse when shaved or waxed completely off, so that during the growback phase, sex isn't painful and rash causing for my husband.
> 
> Now you all know what my cha cha looks like. AwesomeClick to expand...

Ha ha ha!! That made my day!! In previous pregnancies, I have resorted to asking hubby to help with the trimming duties, especially near the end so things look decent when the time comes! He thinks its hilarious I would care given what's gonna be going on down there at that time!


----------



## Kiss08

Feeling like I'm got smacked in the face with some pregnancy fatigue today. Hope it's temporary because I can't do any more weeks or months of this stuff... At least not when I'm in second tri!


----------



## Phantom710

So excited (and a little jealous) for all of your :pink: and :blue: bumps. Seems we were all still POAS-ing. haha

I'm gonna go crazy for the next few weeks, because as I work at a hospital I could have a peek any time I want, but they're not my babies so I'm waiting. :( :rofl:

Patience is not a virtue of mine.


----------



## MadamRose

nico82 i think mine will really depend, maybe a take away seeing as I am having a home birth so we can be a family quickly. It will be easy for all of us. 

cammy congratulations on what seems to be a :blue: bump

Pink Petals congratulations on team :blue: 

LiteBRIGHT33 congratulations on team :pink:

As for me for reason i cant really go into our anomaly scan has had to be put back the the 29th April. So now i am going to be 21+3 i am also currently fighting with my uni to get a deadline extension due to the same reasons. Not having the most fun week :(


----------



## kaili

Asher said:


> Ha ha ha!! That made my day!! In previous pregnancies, I have resorted to asking hubby to help with the trimming duties, especially near the end so things look decent when the time comes! He thinks its hilarious I would care given what's gonna be going on down there at that time!

LOL! My husband would do it but would laugh at me about it for the rest of my life. Oh well, its not going to stop me from asking him when I am no longer capable of self-grooming! Haha


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

kaili said:


> Asher said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha!! That made my day!! In previous pregnancies, I have resorted to asking hubby to help with the trimming duties, especially near the end so things look decent when the time comes! He thinks its hilarious I would care given what's gonna be going on down there at that time!
> 
> LOL! My husband would do it but would laugh at me about it for the rest of my life. Oh well, its not going to stop me from asking him when I am no longer capable of self-grooming! HahaClick to expand...

Geesh I haven't thought about what I'm going to do about grooming! I hate hair. I don't shave religiously - maybe once a week - but my husband would probably be up for the task :winkwink:


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

mummytochloe said:


> As for me for reason i cant really go into our anomaly scan has had to be put back the the 29th April. So now i am going to be 21+3 i am also currently fighting with my uni to get a deadline extension due to the same reasons. Not having the most fun week :(

Sorry it's not been a good week. hopefully you get those extensions so you have one less thing to worry about :hugs:


----------



## gatorj

kaili said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> Getting a wax tomorrow and I am nervous because I can no longer see where I am shaving! :rofl: does it hurt???? More scared of wax pain than labor! :rofl:
> 
> Girl, I have been letting my barbarian flag shine these days!! I only just recently trimmed up last week for the first time since december LOL, but the reason I did it myseld is cuz with a shave or a wax, you get killer itch when it starts to grow back (like, you wanna scratch it all day at work but can't) and with the round ligament aches and all the other nuisances that have developed, I don't want to add that to the mix. I have a razor that has a trim guard on the other end and usually do the triangle, with the guard leaving it about 1-2cm long, full shave on the outsides obviously. It looks really clean and well kept AND doesn't itch at all. Plus I find that trimming makes it grow back a lot softer versus more coarse when shaved or waxed completely off, so that during the growback phase, sex isn't painful and rash causing for my husband.
> 
> Now you all know what my cha cha looks like. AwesomeClick to expand...

Lolololol :rofl:


----------



## maybebaby3

Well we are team :blue: :) 

Mummytochloe can you put me down as :blue: please!


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations Maybe on finding out you are having a little boy :happydance:

MTC - Sorry to hear you aren't having a good time at the moment :hugs:


----------



## Melissa_M

maybebaby3 said:


> Well we are team :blue: :)
> 
> Mummytochloe can you put me down as :blue: please!

Congrats!!!


----------



## MadamRose

maybebaby3 you are down for :blue: already hunni :thumbup:


----------



## JLMC

nico82 said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydevil1989 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on all the sex scans I've missed lol.
> 
> 8 days till our scan!! Eeeeeeekkkkkkk!!!!
> 
> 8 days for me, too!Click to expand...
> 
> 8 for me toooooooooo :happydance: but not finding out the sex, we want a little suprise, but going to take a wild guess when I see the shape of the head. If has pronounced forehead I am going girl, but if its flattish than I am going boy :rofl:Click to expand...

My boy has a rounded skull though haha!! I dont think this skull theory works lol but is it fun to guess and do all the old wives tales tests xxx


----------



## Melissa_M

Ya my second daughter had a boy-skull at 20 weeks :lol:


----------



## Guppy051708

my second son had a girl skull at 18 weeks lol

there isn't merrit to that theory but it is fun to predict. nub theory on the other hand is actually pretty accurate IF you have a trained eye and a good fetal position with a good u/s machine.


----------



## gatorj

maybebaby3 said:


> Well we are team :blue: :)
> 
> Mummytochloe can you put me down as :blue: please!

Congrats!!!!:hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

mummytochloe said:


> maybebaby3 you are down for :blue: already hunni :thumbup:

You're just too efficient :haha:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Have any of you ladies requested to know about your cervical length for those of you who have had the Level II ultrasound? Because of surgery on my cervix and a late D&E I'm paranoid about my cervix. Just curious if any of you ladies know what you measured between 18 and 20 weeks!


----------



## Guppy051708

Gwenylovey said:


> Have any of you ladies requested to know about your cervical length for those of you who have had the Level II ultrasound? Because of surgery on my cervix and a late D&E I'm paranoid about my cervix. Just curious if any of you ladies know what you measured between 18 and 20 weeks!

During my anamoly scan, i asked the tech what my cervical length was. It has been open more since giving birth the second time around (which is to be expected with veteran moms), but it seemed like it was open more (on the outside bits) than prepregnancy with this baby. so between that and the severe pains i was getting every two weeks i figured it would be good to ask. They do measure it at that scan, so you could ask the tech and if the tech wont tell you def inquire at your next prenatal appt-it will be in your records. The tech told me there was no funneling, dialation, and my cervix was 4.01cm long, which is very normal. So that helped ease that little doubt. I would def ask if i were you. <3


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

They checked mine at my last appointment as I have a few problems that could cause an incompetent cervix. I am only 16 week but measured 4 cm. hopefully it stays that way


----------



## Gwenylovey

Thanks ladies! I was over 4 at 14 weeks, 3.7 at 16 weeks, and 4.1 at 18 weeks. I was really happy with those measurements, but then yesterday at my 20 week measurement I went down to 3.3 and it made me nervous that this was the beginning of a downward trend :( Anyways, I was just curious what other ladies were at. T


----------



## Guppy051708

Gwen, will you be getting more u/s to check? If it thins or funnels too much that would be one way to keep an eye on it.

They say most women have cervical length of 3.5 and up. so you are right there, but i can imagine your concern given your history and whatnot. Otherwise the other ones sound perfect. I know they dont start getting really concerned until it gets to ~ 2.2 but if you were worried maybe they can keep an eye on it every once in a while?


----------



## Gwenylovey

Yes, I hope they will and that is the plan. I have cervical measurements about every 2 weeks until I hit 24 weeks. It's just so nerve-wrecking! No one is concerned at this point except for me..but I just want to ensure that if there is a problem that it gets caught early enough.


----------



## Guppy051708

understandable hon :hugs:


----------



## kaili

I pulled weeds for about 2-3 hours yesterday in my yard and just realized today that our weed killing company came and sprayed about 14 days ago. I am not sick from it but I hope its okay. It was only 1 day but I didnt have a mask on =/

There are no outdoor cats in our area, and im oretty sure the dust that was poofing up was mostly or all pollen, and I was wearing rubber gloves the whole time, just freaking out about the weed killer that was sprayed a couple weeks ago


----------



## babydevil1989

20 weeks today!! half way!! gone soooo quick!!

scan is on thurs! cant wait to see bubs (and hopefully find out the sex!!) :)

hope you ladies are all good x


----------



## gatorj

kaili said:


> I pulled weeds for about 2-3 hours yesterday in my yard and just realized today that our weed killing company came and sprayed about 14 days ago. I am not sick from it but I hope its okay. It was only 1 day but I didnt have a mask on =/
> 
> There are no outdoor cats in our area, and im oretty sure the dust that was poofing up was mostly or all pollen, and I was wearing rubber gloves the whole time, just freaking out about the weed killer that was sprayed a couple weeks ago

I would try not to worry too much. 14 days is a long time and typically they say if the yard is dry (after treatment) it is safe for pets and humans. That dust is probably pollen..we have a TON here and I am dying with seasonal allergies. Claritin is on my shopping list today!! <aa-choo>


----------



## nik25

Mommytochloe: could you add me to September 12, team pink.


----------



## AnakeRose

gatorj said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> I pulled weeds for about 2-3 hours yesterday in my yard and just realized today that our weed killing company came and sprayed about 14 days ago. I am not sick from it but I hope its okay. It was only 1 day but I didnt have a mask on =/
> 
> There are no outdoor cats in our area, and im oretty sure the dust that was poofing up was mostly or all pollen, and I was wearing rubber gloves the whole time, just freaking out about the weed killer that was sprayed a couple weeks ago
> 
> I would try not to worry too much. 14 days is a long time and typically they say if the yard is dry (after treatment) it is safe for pets and humans. That dust is probably pollen..we have a TON here and I am dying with seasonal allergies. Claritin is on my shopping list today!! <aa-choo>Click to expand...

OMG are we allowed Claritin??!! If we are I'm going to do a happy dance :happydance:. I SOOOO stuffed up from seasonal allergies right now.

SCAN TOMORROW!! WOOT Then we find out Tuesday if the baby cooperated enough to show us the sex :D SO EXCITED!!


----------



## maybebaby3

gatorj said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> I pulled weeds for about 2-3 hours yesterday in my yard and just realized today that our weed killing company came and sprayed about 14 days ago. I am not sick from it but I hope its okay. It was only 1 day but I didnt have a mask on =/
> 
> There are no outdoor cats in our area, and im oretty sure the dust that was poofing up was mostly or all pollen, and I was wearing rubber gloves the whole time, just freaking out about the weed killer that was sprayed a couple weeks ago
> 
> I would try not to worry too much. 14 days is a long time and typically they say if the yard is dry (after treatment) it is safe for pets and humans. That dust is probably pollen..we have a TON here and I am dying with seasonal allergies. Claritin is on my shopping list today!! <aa-choo>Click to expand...

I'm the same with the allergies! We can't have Claritin so the guidelines here say :(


----------



## gatorj

maybebaby3 said:


> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaili said:
> 
> 
> I pulled weeds for about 2-3 hours yesterday in my yard and just realized today that our weed killing company came and sprayed about 14 days ago. I am not sick from it but I hope its okay. It was only 1 day but I didnt have a mask on =/
> 
> There are no outdoor cats in our area, and im oretty sure the dust that was poofing up was mostly or all pollen, and I was wearing rubber gloves the whole time, just freaking out about the weed killer that was sprayed a couple weeks ago
> 
> I would try not to worry too much. 14 days is a long time and typically they say if the yard is dry (after treatment) it is safe for pets and humans. That dust is probably pollen..we have a TON here and I am dying with seasonal allergies. Claritin is on my shopping list today!! <aa-choo>Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the same with the allergies! We can't have Claritin so the guidelines here say :(Click to expand...

It is on my "approved" drugs from my Dr. and my sister before me (2 yrs ago) was allow to take it. Check with your Dr??


----------



## gatorj

AnakeRose said:


> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaili said:
> 
> 
> I pulled weeds for about 2-3 hours yesterday in my yard and just realized today that our weed killing company came and sprayed about 14 days ago. I am not sick from it but I hope its okay. It was only 1 day but I didnt have a mask on =/
> 
> There are no outdoor cats in our area, and im oretty sure the dust that was poofing up was mostly or all pollen, and I was wearing rubber gloves the whole time, just freaking out about the weed killer that was sprayed a couple weeks ago
> 
> I would try not to worry too much. 14 days is a long time and typically they say if the yard is dry (after treatment) it is safe for pets and humans. That dust is probably pollen..we have a TON here and I am dying with seasonal allergies. Claritin is on my shopping list today!! <aa-choo>Click to expand...
> 
> OMG are we allowed Claritin??!! If we are I'm going to do a happy dance :happydance:. I SOOOO stuffed up from seasonal allergies right now.
> 
> SCAN TOMORROW!! WOOT Then we find out Tuesday if the baby cooperated enough to show us the sex :D SO EXCITED!!Click to expand...

YAY! I can't wait for ours..May 3rd. Seems so far away!!


----------



## gatorj

Help- I need a bathing suit for next month's vacation..any suggestions on places/websites? I have looked at Target online, Old Navy and Motherhood. Why are they so hideous!!?


----------



## adopim

gatorj said:


> Help- I need a bathing suit for next month's vacation..any suggestions on places/websites? I have looked at Target online, Old Navy and Motherhood. Why are they so hideous!!?

I'd like to know some suggestions too! We are going to Wisconsin Dells this summer and I will be 7 months pregnant. Pretty sure my normal one won't fit by then! Lol!


----------



## OperationBbyO

gatorj said:


> Help- I need a bathing suit for next month's vacation..any suggestions on places/websites? I have looked at Target online, Old Navy and Motherhood. Why are they so hideous!!?

I got mine from Pea in the Pod and it's super cute. 99.99% of what I found out there was hideous so I was willing to spend a little more to get something cuter.


----------



## AnakeRose

gatorj said:


> Help- I need a bathing suit for next month's vacation..any suggestions on places/websites? I have looked at Target online, Old Navy and Motherhood. Why are they so hideous!!?

Not to sound like a cow or anything, but I bought mine as soon as they came out in 2 different sizes so I would get what I wanted. Doesn't help you now I know. But I agree they are pretty hideous.


----------



## Kiss08

I bought a non-maternity swim suit (tankini) that is a size bigger than I normally wear. This may not work when I'm late third tri but right now (18 weeks) I have plenty of room to grow.


----------



## Melissa_M

I got mine at Thyme Maternity....it's plain black and really nice. 
I will also wear a bikini with a maternity tank-top over it.... don't think anyone has cared about me swimming in a tank top. :)


----------



## Melissa_M

Anake Rose - Good luck tomorrow!! I hope your u/s tech gives you a good shot of the gender so you can guess yourselves instead of having to wait till Tuesday!


----------



## AnakeRose

Melissa_M said:


> Anake Rose - Good luck tomorrow!! I hope your u/s tech gives you a good shot of the gender so you can guess yourselves instead of having to wait till Tuesday!

Yeah me too! Around here I've heard that it depends on who you get. I just want to see our baby again. Seems to be forever since the 12 week scan.


----------



## Melissa_M

Definitely depends on who you get. I've had several ultrasounds for each of my girls and some of the techs were happy to say it's a girl! or it's still a girl :lol: But others would just let me guess....seems so silly to me.


----------



## AnakeRose

:juggle::dance: 20 Weeks Today! :dance::juggle:

T minus 4 hours till my scan :D (ok can you tell I'm a wee bit excited?)​


----------



## Melissa_M

Good luck!!! !:dust:


----------



## babydevil1989

Good luck!! 

3 days til mine :)


----------



## Guppy051708

AnakeRose said:


> :juggle::dance: 20 Weeks Today! :dance::juggle:
> 
> T minus 4 hours till my scan :D (ok can you tell I'm a wee bit excited?)​

super exciting!! you should be finding out right about now :dance:


----------



## maybebaby3

Good luck anake!!


----------



## Bumpbananas

gatorj said:


> Help- I need a bathing suit for next month's vacation..any suggestions on places/websites? I have looked at Target online, Old Navy and Motherhood. Why are they so hideous!!?

Hi all you ladies i found a greeat one a few years ago with my first from Seraphine online?? Jessica alba got the same bikini from there as me :thumbup:


----------



## AnakeRose

Michael 'thought' he heard the tech say 'he' once....we'll find out tomorrow at my doctors appointment I hope!! Sorry for the bad quality, the photos are glossy and I couldn't find a good light. 

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130415_133453_zps4bec6893.jpg
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130415_133509_zpsb162af4e.jpg
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130415_133518_zps3419d6c2.jpg
Little hand is in front of the face :D


----------



## marie_sims

mummytochloe said:


> Hi ladies just a post where all us September mummies can chat and talk during our long 9 months of pregnancies.
> 
> I am due around the 2nd September with #2
> 
> Just comment with due date and i can add to the list. Can change as we get exact dates from scans and find out the sex of our babies ect :happydance:
> 
> We also have a private Facebook group if anyone wants to join PM either me or Phantom710 with your email or asking for our email so we can add you as a friend to add you to the group :D
> 
> September Mummy Due Dates
> *Awaiting Due Date*
> hersheypomchi :yellow:
> Daniellexxxx :yellow:
> ChattyLady :yellow:
> 
> *August*
> 
> *28th*
> louise1302 :pink:
> 
> *29th*
> JLMC :blue:
> 
> *September*
> 
> *1st*
> Gwenylovey :blue:
> stargazer01 :yellow:
> plutosblue :yellow:
> Rachelle351 :yellow:
> Jesmia :yellow:
> Guppy051708 :pink:
> PinkEmily :yellow:
> Manda2012 :yellow:
> 
> *2nd*
> xnikkix :yellow:
> babydevil1989 :yellow:
> LovesMyLovey :yellow:
> klcuk3 :yellow:
> AnakeRose :yellow:
> 
> *3rd*
> hulagirl :yellow:
> savannah2be :yellow:
> bump230910 :yellow:
> Pink Petals :blue:
> TTCabundle :yellow:
> Josefin :blue:
> 
> *4th*
> LockandKey :yellow:
> Evansangel :yellow:
> nico82 :yellow:
> Jims_Girl :yellow:
> MaryP83 :yellow:
> 
> *5th*
> Mum2Micah :yellow:
> missangie :yellow:
> Duejan2012 :yellow:
> SteffyRae :yellow:
> 
> *6th*
> mummytochloe :yellow:
> marie_sims :yellow:
> babymad90 :yellow:
> krysb :yellow:
> Atlmommy37 :yellow:
> Jamandspoon :yellow:
> Bumpbananas :yellow:
> 080509 :yellow:
> 
> *7th*
> Jessica0907 :pink:
> baby3144 :yellow:
> Emmy1987 :yellow:
> superwumba :yellow:
> ClipMyWings :blue:
> 
> *8th*
> Aiden187 :yellow:
> LadyL :yellow:
> Kylarsmom :yellow:
> kipkip :yellow:
> jaystiN1 :yellow:
> Beth04 :yellow:
> littlemama16 :yellow:
> wang :yellow:
> Southafrica :yellow:
> Chimpette :yellow:
> Zebra2023 :pink:
> maybebaby3 :blue:
> 
> *9th*
> ckylesworld :yellow:
> MrsLQ :yellow:
> lana2222 :yellow:
> Brightstarshi :yellow: :yellow: :yellow:
> 
> *10th*
> MrsCD :yellow:
> BrollyDolly :yellow:
> OperationBbyO :yellow:
> maybebaby13 :yellow:
> massoma8489 :yellow:
> lynnikins :yellow:
> 
> *11th*
> momto3kiddies :yellow:
> Cherry Bow :yellow:
> bakeranm99 :yellow:
> miriam :yellow:
> 
> *12th*
> steph6875 :yellow:
> 
> *13th*
> Kiss08 :yellow:
> MissDee-89 :yellow:
> kaili :yellow:
> cammy :blue:
> 
> *14th*
> taryen87 :yellow:
> Ivory Doll :yellow:
> 
> *15th*
> phineas :yellow:
> vic161209 :yellow:
> CazM 2011 :yellow:
> 
> *16th*
> stephanie1990 :yellow:
> smonty27 :yellow:
> TWINKLES80 :yellow:
> bboo2 :yellow:
> gatorj :yellow:
> EstelSeren :yellow:
> KateyCakes :yellow:
> 
> *17th*
> under25ttc :yellow:
> Melissa_M :yellow:
> bubbles82 :yellow:
> 
> *18th*
> rihanna :yellow:
> lindseypao :yellow:
> tekkitten :yellow:
> NellaB :yellow:
> robynsnest :yellow:
> Loukachu :yellow:
> 
> *19th*
> MommaJJ :yellow:
> RoxyRoo :yellow:
> ozzi :yellow:
> 
> *20th*
> WantaBelly :yellow:
> Swanny :yellow:
> Proserpina :yellow:
> jojo_b :yellow:
> allforthegirl :yellow:
> bekkie :yellow:
> 
> *21st*
> agreeksmom :yellow:
> Asher :yellow:
> HeatherLTBee :yellow:
> 
> *22nd*
> bump_wanted :yellow:
> adopim :pink:
> 
> *23rd*
> Pigolina :yellow:
> Court28 :yellow:
> Maybebub :yellow:
> 
> *24th*
> Boston07 :yellow:
> 
> *25th*
> CocoLovex3 :yellow:
> 
> *26th*
> YoungNImum :yellow:
> krockwell :yellow:
> 
> *27th*
> kassiaethne :yellow:
> Renaendel :yellow:
> HaileysMommy1 :yellow:
> 
> *28th*
> alocin22 :yellow:
> LiteBRIGHT33 :pink:
> 
> *29th*
> Phantom710 :yellow: :yellow:
> maybebaby87 :yellow:
> calliebaby :yellow:
> 
> *30th*
> 
> *Angels*
> cherub sweets - 31/12/12 :angel:
> sugarpuff - 3/1/13 :angel:
> Hopethisyear - 5/1/13 :angel:
> lady1985 - 6/1/13 :angel:
> amberjoy - 9/1/13 :angel:
> ciaramoy - 11/1/13 :angel:
> phineas - 18/1/13 :angel:
> Pigolina - 18/1/13 :angel:
> BrandysBabies 20/1/13 :angel:
> Natthewife 22/1/13 :angel:
> rach.jay 24/1/13 :angel:
> stuckinoki 26/1/13 :angel:
> Scholesy 28/1/13 :angel:
> allforthegirl 31/1/13 :angel:
> shouse 13/12/13 :angel:
> ​
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant%20tests/dueinseptember-1.jpg
> If you'd want to add the 'due in september' banner to your signature, remove the space after the '[/IMG' & the ']' at the end of the link ( i will try and get one with 2013 on it soon :D)
> 
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant%20tests/dueinseptember-1.jpg[/IMG ][/QUOTE]
> 
> Update needed for me: I can now say that I am team :pink: :)


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats on the pink bump!!!

Sorry you couldn't find out today Anake, hope the doctor has the results tomorrow!


----------



## Atlmommy37

I had my level 2 ultrasound done. Baby's all boy! My little mans kidneys were dilated. It was explained to me that this is a soft marker for downs. I've already had the materniti21 test done which was negative. However, they offered me an amnio to be 100%. My husband right off said no way. To be honest I'm freaked out and 100% sounds like mental relief. We can't agree one way or the other. Finally he said I could but he wanted nothing to do with it. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## LadyL

Atlmommy37 said:


> I had my level 2 ultrasound done. Baby's all boy! My little mans kidneys were dilated. It was explained to me that this is a soft marker for downs. I've already had the materniti21 test done which was negative. However, they offered me an amnio to be 100%. My husband right off said no way. To be honest I'm freaked out and 100% sounds like mental relief. We can't agree one way or the other. Finally he said I could but he wanted nothing to do with it. I just don't know what to do.

Congrats on the boy!! Sorry about the dilated kidneys. My first DS kidneys were dilated and they did a re-scan at 28w, and it had completely resolved itself. I'd say if you've already had a negative test, everything should be fine.


----------



## nico82

Well today I can safely say I definitely felt the baby moving! :headspin:
It wouldnt stop and kept moving for like 45 seconds, it felt so alien :rofl: I think because its my first baby it feels a little weird but nice at the same time :haha:

Before now I havent really felt it now its really pronounced :dance:


----------



## ckylesworld

I need an update to for sept 9 it's a BOY!


----------



## Mum2Micah

Congrats to all you ladies finding out your girl or boy bumps! I have been keeping up with the thread but no time to post :( I have my scan tomorrow morning and can't wait!


----------



## babydevil1989

Congrats on all the pink/blue bumps!

Good luck on your scan mum2micah! 

Mines thurs!! Im so anxious!! :-/


----------



## Guppy051708

congrats to everyone who recently found out which team you are on!


----------



## AnakeRose

Ugh...never fails...my doctor is almost always an hour behind. There's no way I'd be able to do this on a work day.


----------



## AnakeRose

Sigh...went from being really excited to let down today...gender came back 'undetermined'. :( Booked a re-check on May 1. My placenta is anterior so they didn't get a good look at the heart...nothing looks wrong, they're just going to make sure.


----------



## klcuk3

I had my anomaly scan today and all is good with baby x we stayed team yellow x also found out I have anterior placenta too x

What do people think baby is from today's photo?

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/image_zps439f4027.jpg


----------



## Guppy051708

klcuk3 said:


> I had my anomaly scan today and all is good with baby x we stayed team yellow x also found out I have anterior placenta too x
> 
> What do people think baby is from today's photo?
> 
> https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/image_zps439f4027.jpg

Cute baby!
Unfortunatly, there arn't any clues in this shot.


----------



## Kiss08

AnakeRose said:


> Sigh...went from being really excited to let down today...gender came back 'undetermined'. :( Booked a re-check on May 1. My placenta is anterior so they didn't get a good look at the heart...nothing looks wrong, they're just going to make sure.

So disappointing!! I came on here to find out how your appt went. That's a bummer you have to wait another two weeks!!

I have an ultrasound tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed baby will cooperate!!


----------



## JLMC

I think I'm just starting to feel baby move now as I have an anterior placenta has anyone else got/had this and do you know if you can still feel baby kick towards the end like normal? Thanks x


----------



## Guppy051708

JLMC said:


> I think I'm just starting to feel baby move now as I have an anterior placenta has anyone else got/had this and do you know if you can still feel baby kick towards the end like normal? Thanks x

I had an anterior with both of my boys. Once you start feeling you LO and once it increases more and more, you will DEF feel movements. Its just typically with an anterior, it takes longer to START feeling them. But once you get there, you will def keep on feeling them.

I have a posterior placenta this time and im amazed at the difference!


----------



## Pink Petals

Still no movement for me. :nope: ultrasound tech did not say anything about my placenta, so not sure why.


----------



## Guppy051708

Pink Petals said:


> Still no movement for me. :nope: ultrasound tech did not say anything about my placenta, so not sure why.

anteiror placentas are a normal variation. Some techs dont really see a need to say anything since it is still considered normal. Just ask your care provider at your next appt and they can tell you :flower:

Also if this is your first, you are still perfectly within the normal time frame.


----------



## nico82

klcuk3 said:


> I had my anomaly scan today and all is good with baby x we stayed team yellow x also found out I have anterior placenta too x
> 
> What do people think baby is from today's photo?
> 
> https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/image_zps439f4027.jpg

Go team yellow!!! :thumbup: :yellow:
A part of me wants to know, due to the suspense. But my partner is set on NOT knowing, so kind of ruin it if I know and he doesn't. So I chose not to know either :haha:
I have a big feeling its a boy though, but he thinks girl :rofl:

Can anyone guess??? My belly is quite small, and I seem to have a highish belly, no morning sickness at all, disappeared at 14 weeks completely, didnt crave chocolate at the start mostly oranges, and now I crave sweet things and not anything salty :wacko:

Anyone want to guess??? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mum2Micah

So it's another boy for us! God help me!


----------



## gatorj

nico82 said:


> Well today I can safely say I definitely felt the baby moving! :headspin:
> It wouldnt stop and kept moving for like 45 seconds, it felt so alien :rofl: I think because its my first baby it feels a little weird but nice at the same time :haha:
> 
> Before now I havent really felt it now its really pronounced :dance:

Aw cool!! Still nothing definitive here...hope soon!?


----------



## gatorj

AnakeRose said:


> Sigh...went from being really excited to let down today...gender came back 'undetermined'. :( Booked a re-check on May 1. My placenta is anterior so they didn't get a good look at the heart...nothing looks wrong, they're just going to make sure.

So sorry to hear! How frustrating.. Ug. :hugs:


----------



## massoma8489

Hi everyone it's been a very long time sence I posted just been bizzy with life and my 15 month old baby girl and my pregnecy any ways ladies how has every one been so far so good on my pregnecy with me btw I gotta a question for everyone when did u go shopping when u were pregnet what week of the pregnecy or month ethier way


----------



## Kiss08

Less than 12 hours til my gender scan!!! Ahh! So excited!!


----------



## JLMC

Guppy051708 said:


> JLMC said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm just starting to feel baby move now as I have an anterior placenta has anyone else got/had this and do you know if you can still feel baby kick towards the end like normal? Thanks x
> 
> I had an anterior with both of my boys. Once you start feeling you LO and once it increases more and more, you will DEF feel movements. Its just typically with an anterior, it takes longer to START feeling them. But once you get there, you will def keep on feeling them.
> 
> I have a posterior placenta this time and im amazed at the difference!Click to expand...

Ah no, is there really that much difference? I'm abit gutted lol I thought I would have felt loads of movement by now but I'm only just starting to! Can you remember when your partner felt kicks with your first? Xx


----------



## kaili

Good luck kiss!! I cannot believe I am awake right now to even say that. It is 4:10 am and I have been up since 1 (went to bed at 10ish) ... my 11 hour work day tomorrow is NOT going to be pleasant lol


----------



## babydevil1989

ahhhh scan is 24 hours away & my doppler has broken :( making more anxious than i was!

having awful nightmares, had 2 nights of waking every hour! :( im so tired!

heres my 12 week scan any last minute guesses?


----------



## babydevil1989

ohhh i have an anterior placenta too and right now there is a difference with movement - i get kicks but not very hard or often as i difd with DS x


----------



## Mum2Micah

babydevil1989 said:


> ahhhh scan is 24 hours away & my doppler has broken :( making more anxious than i was!
> 
> having awful nightmares, had 2 nights of waking every hour! :( im so tired!
> 
> heres my 12 week scan any last minute guesses?

Good luck!! I'm sure everything will be fine :)

A total guess but I think Boy but I'm hopeless at it!


----------



## Kiss08

Scan in less than an hour. So excited, I can hardly eat breakfast! I really, really hope baby cooperates!


----------



## Kiss08

Girl!!! I'm shocked - thought for sure it was a boy!

Doctor was only 75% sure but said nothing looked like boy parts. She took a picture of three lines so it seems pretty sure, but I have another ultrasound next week to confirm!

What do you ladies think? This is the potty shot she gave us.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babydevil1989

aww congratulations on you pink bump!!

i have absolutely no idea on potty shots im afraid x


----------



## maybebaby3

Mum2Micah said:


> So it's another boy for us! God help me!

Me too! Third boy!!


----------



## maybebaby3

JLMC said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLMC said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm just starting to feel baby move now as I have an anterior placenta has anyone else got/had this and do you know if you can still feel baby kick towards the end like normal? Thanks x
> 
> I had an anterior with both of my boys. Once you start feeling you LO and once it increases more and more, you will DEF feel movements. Its just typically with an anterior, it takes longer to START feeling them. But once you get there, you will def keep on feeling them.
> 
> I have a posterior placenta this time and im amazed at the difference!Click to expand...
> 
> Ah no, is there really that much difference? I'm abit gutted lol I thought I would have felt loads of movement by now but I'm only just starting to! Can you remember when your partner felt kicks with your first? XxClick to expand...

This is the first time I've had anterior placenta and its horrid not feeling movements properly yet!


----------



## maybebaby3

Kiss that looks all girl! Nothing like the potty shot I got!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Kiss08 said:


> Girl!!! I'm shocked - thought for sure it was a boy!
> 
> Doctor was only 75% sure but said nothing looked like boy parts. She took a picture of three lines so it seems pretty sure, but I have another ultrasound next week to confirm!
> 
> What do you ladies think? This is the potty shot she gave us.

I can't tell from the photo, but congrats on the likely pink bump!



maybebaby3 said:


> Mum2Micah said:
> 
> 
> So it's another boy for us! God help me!
> 
> Me too! Third boy!!Click to expand...

Congrats ladies! You are both going to be busy mamas! :)


----------



## kaili

These pics are getting me excited for my scan next week!


----------



## Gwenylovey

maybebaby3 said:


> JLMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLMC said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm just starting to feel baby move now as I have an anterior placenta has anyone else got/had this and do you know if you can still feel baby kick towards the end like normal? Thanks x
> 
> I had an anterior with both of my boys. Once you start feeling you LO and once it increases more and more, you will DEF feel movements. Its just typically with an anterior, it takes longer to START feeling them. But once you get there, you will def keep on feeling them.
> 
> I have a posterior placenta this time and im amazed at the difference!Click to expand...
> 
> Ah no, is there really that much difference? I'm abit gutted lol I thought I would have felt loads of movement by now but I'm only just starting to! Can you remember when your partner felt kicks with your first? XxClick to expand...
> 
> This is the first time I've had anterior placenta and its horrid not feeling movements properly yet!Click to expand...

Sorry if this is redundant, but I can't remember if I posted this on this thread or on another one! In any case, I also have an anterior placenta and I hate it! I did not have one my previous pregnancy and I can't believe the difference. I was feeling really pronounced movement and could see it from the outside very early on, and now, I feel little flutters here and there but nothing like before. I really miss all the kicks and movement - it is one of my favorite parts of pregnancy.


----------



## adopim

Had a normal check up appt today (BP, check baby's heart rate, etc).
My belly is measuring on target at 18 weeks (officially 17+3 today). Baby's heart beat was very strong and a heart rate in the 150s. No weight gain for me in the last 5 weeks, which is probably due to the fact that I've been feeling some late onset MS so eating has been tough. Baby (along with my belly) got bigger but no weight gain. 
20 week scan is in 3 weeks!!! I'm so excited to see her again!!


----------



## Guppy051708

maybebaby3 said:


> JLMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLMC said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm just starting to feel baby move now as I have an anterior placenta has anyone else got/had this and do you know if you can still feel baby kick towards the end like normal? Thanks x
> 
> I had an anterior with both of my boys. Once you start feeling you LO and once it increases more and more, you will DEF feel movements. Its just typically with an anterior, it takes longer to START feeling them. But once you get there, you will def keep on feeling them.
> 
> I have a posterior placenta this time and im amazed at the difference!Click to expand...
> 
> Ah no, is there really that much difference? I'm abit gutted lol I thought I would have felt loads of movement by now but I'm only just starting to! *Can you remember when your partner felt kicks with your first? *XxClick to expand...
> 
> This is the first time I've had anterior placenta and its horrid not feeling movements properly yet!Click to expand...

Im pretty sure it was around 24 weeks with DS1. I know women with anteriors and they feel baby (on the outside) at various times. Typically it is later than posterior placentas but not always. With DS2 it was around 22 weeks. (both were anteriors). As mentioned before i have a posterior this time and DH was able to feel her move at exactly 20+0 :cloud9:

I should mention, though, that ive got a lot of tummy cushion though :blush:


----------



## Kiss08

I didn't get my belly measured at my appointment today. When does that usually start?


----------



## Guppy051708

Kiss08 said:


> I didn't get my belly measured at my appointment today. When does that usually start?

I want to say around 24...it probably varies from care giver to care giver. 
I had my 20 week appt last week and my uterus was not measured. The MWs always palpate it though, just to get an idea of where it's at.


----------



## klcuk3

Over in the UK we don't measure fundal height until 26 weeks+ x


----------



## Mum2Micah

Kiss08 said:


> Girl!!! I'm shocked - thought for sure it was a boy!
> 
> Doctor was only 75% sure but said nothing looked like boy parts. She took a picture of three lines so it seems pretty sure, but I have another ultrasound next week to confirm!
> 
> What do you ladies think? This is the potty shot she gave us.

Well It is safe to say that's a girl. It looks nothing like our boy potty shot that has a big mass protruding haha



Here is a pic of our gorgeous boy :)


----------



## adopim

Kiss08 said:


> I didn't get my belly measured at my appointment today. When does that usually start?

I actually wasn't expecting a fundal height measurement today. I too think normally they start it about 24 weeks or so. Like Guppy said, it probably varies depending on the caregiver.


----------



## nico82

Mum2Micah said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> Girl!!! I'm shocked - thought for sure it was a boy!
> 
> Doctor was only 75% sure but said nothing looked like boy parts. She took a picture of three lines so it seems pretty sure, but I have another ultrasound next week to confirm!
> 
> What do you ladies think? This is the potty shot she gave us.
> 
> Well It is safe to say that's a girl. It looks nothing like our boy potty shot that has a big mass protruding haha
> 
> View attachment 600811
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of our gorgeous boy :)Click to expand...

How sweet!!! he has his hand under his chin :haha: What an adorable little face :thumbup:


----------



## babydevil1989

4.5 hours til my scan!!!


----------



## JLMC

Good luck baby devil!! X


----------



## Mum2Micah

Thanks Nico :) it even looks like he is smiling! It's amazing what technology can do these days. 

Good luck Baby Devil!


----------



## babydevil1989

A very healthy baby boy!!! :) :) :)

My placenta is nowhere near c section scar which is what I was really worried about :)

I can finally start to feel like this is actually going to happen!!

Also first baby thing purchased :)


----------



## Mum2Micah

Congrats babydevil! Boys are fun :)


----------



## Guppy051708

congrats on team :blue:!!!!
and thats awesome your placenta is in a good location :dance:


----------



## maybebaby3

Welcome to team :blue: :D glad your placenta is well placed!!


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats on the blue bump!!

My scan is a week away!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## babydevil1989

Thanks guys I'm so happy....as is DS!

I think we have a name....Jaxon Paul :)


----------



## klcuk3

Congrats on team blue babydevil and love the name xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations on team :blue: Babydevil, lovely name too :flower:


----------



## MrsCD

Heya ladies just a question have any of you that are 20 weeks been experiencing any sharp pains around the middle of your tummy that makes ya feel nauseous?


----------



## nico82

I had my 20 week scan last night. Baby was very very active :haha: and 100% healthy, good kidneys, heart, no abnormalities, and the ultrasound tech even said he saw it pee! My partner and I both went...what?!?!?! :rofl:

We decided not to find out the sex, BUT he did however measure the legs and from what I could tell "looking at scans on google on how to determine" it looked like a :pink:

BUT then later on he scanned down there again and it looked like a slight penis, so I am not so sure now :haha: but I do know when he first scanned it there wasnt a penis in sight and I gasped loud :rofl: mostly because was worried it would ruin the surprise for my partner! But he didnt know what he was looking at :rofl:

The names we have picked for our baby are -

"Mila Sabeeya" and "Izay Jahmil" wanted something a little different and unique. :cloud9:


----------



## nico82

:wacko: Where is everyone?


----------



## gatorj

Congrats on your scan!! I had to laugh at your description.. I am so eager to find out!!! Very unique names too!


----------



## massoma8489

Nice names Hun and Congraglations on the healthy scan after all that's what's important in our baby's not there gender but the main thing is that there healthy little girls and little guys good lucky and happy pregnecy


----------



## adopim

Glad your scan went well! Sometimes with live ultrasounds it's hard to get a good look at the gender without a still to get a really good look at. :)
Nice names too! Our girl's name is a little on the unique side too, so I know what you mean about wanting something a little different :D


----------



## Kiss08

Pregnancy insomnia will be the death of me! How can I "sleep before the baby comes" when I can't sleep on a regular basis. This had got to be the most frustrating thing about being pregnant! I just want to sleeeeep... Okay, end rant. Rolling back over now... After I eat another snack that is..


----------



## babydevil1989

glad your scan went well! :)

look what i bought........



sooooo cute!!!


----------



## NellaB

[It's a boy for moi!! I know im not very active on the forums here. but i read more then what i post. WE ARE HAVING A BOY..... This was U/S at 18 weeks.. my lil angel was kind of hiding in a frog position facing my back and his BUM was towards my stomach.. 

Ill have another one in 2-3 weeks just to double check everything. So they can see him more turned properly haha
Tech. said everything looks normal great and fine. I have like 50 pics of my little one. I saw his lil heart beat.Kidneys, feet, stomach, head , spine, heart . His hand moved up and down until it was in his mouth hahaha (thumb).
155 bpm.
It was amazing, i was crying happy tears all day on monday.
I have a follow up with my OB GYN on Tuesday, i know he will order another one just so everything can be seen 100% hehe.
Im so excited and so loving this little angel. My husband very excited as well and melting (in a manly way) haha
I felt tiny little movement 2 nights in row, felt like bubbles popping. I guess its just the beginning... ill be 19 weeks on monday. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

congrats ladies! :dance:

cute outfits babydevil!


----------



## AnakeRose

Hmm...doctor says they need another scan to have another look at LO's heart...I don't know if I should be worried about that or not :wacko:


----------



## maybebaby3

Anake I had that with Erin as she was in a bad position. Her heart was fine but they couldn't see all 4 chambers at the 20wk scan so I had to go back.


----------



## Guppy051708

I had to get a rescan for DS1. They couldn't get a good view of the heart and the kidneys. It's actually super common. I went back a couple weeks later. Everything was fine. As i said, it is a very common thing with 20 week scans. Rarely is there anything major wrong, just more that they can't see everything. Even though u/s i advanced technology those babies and their organs are still super small.


----------



## Melissa_M

I agree, very common!! I had to go back to get another scan to look at the heart with both my girls...with DD1 I had to go back twice! And all is fine <3

Congrats to all those who found out the gender!

And those are super cute outfits....I love the colours...I want to buy boy clothes :lol:


----------



## AnakeRose

Ok thanks ladies, I feel so much better now. Now I don't even care if we find out the sex as long as everything is OK!


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm sure it will be :hugs:


----------



## gatorj

Hey guys-just following up; I found a cute swimsuit! https://www.bellablumaternity.com/

It shipped really quickly too!!


----------



## Guppy051708

gatorj said:


> Hey guys-just following up; I found a cute swimsuit! https://www.bellablumaternity.com/
> 
> It shipped really quickly too!!

awesome! looks like they have 10% off right now too :dance:


----------



## gatorj

Guppy051708 said:


> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys-just following up; I found a cute swimsuit! https://www.bellablumaternity.com/
> 
> It shipped really quickly too!!
> 
> awesome! looks like they have 10% off right now too :dance:Click to expand...

Yes-and they send you an email after your purchase with another 10% for return purchases...;-) 

They were a little more $$ but it was hard to find something I really liked.


----------



## Guppy051708

It is tough. Plus i find anything maternity/baby/wedding related to be overpriced as it is. Might as well get something you love. And if you have more children in the future, it will get even more use. I bought a mat swimsuite when i was pregnant with DS1. I got so much use out of it. We go to the ocean on a weekly basis and i go to a prenatal swimming class 2x per week. On top of that i used it with DS2 the same amount. Im halfway through my this pregnancy and its just now starting to fall apart (not really, the top is fine but the bottom skirt thingy is becoming see through). But anyways, i def feel that ive gotten my moneys worth.


----------



## AnakeRose

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130420_201426_zps7cb26832.jpg
This one is half done. This is the colour scheme we're going with for the baby's room. Rainbows!:)

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130420_201510_zpsbe2231a3.jpg
Finished this one today!!


----------



## gatorj

Nice work!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Guppy051708 said:


> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys-just following up; I found a cute swimsuit! https://www.bellablumaternity.com/
> 
> It shipped really quickly too!!
> 
> awesome! looks like they have 10% off right now too :dance:Click to expand...

I need another couple of swimsuits as we go to th beach every day in summer so we spend out lives in swimming suits :haha: I bought one online via asos.com, or was it .co.uk? I can't remember lol! Pregnancy brain :haha:


----------



## Asher

Those are gorgeous Anake! I'd love to learn to crochet, I'm not the worlds best knitter at the moment but sticking with it!


----------



## kaili

We are going with neutral brown colors with some light green and light blue pastels because we anticipate putting the baby in his own room from day 1. While bright colors are great for brain and eye development as they grow, they are really distracting to a newborn that you want to be asleep (thats why bright colored rattles and pacifiers keep babies occupied for longer, because they are like WTF what is this color I have never seen before??) And as brand new newborns, one of the first things they can see is colors (everything else, shapes, faces are just blurry blobs). My college degree was in infant and childhood development and we did loads of studies that asserted that babies and children have harder time falling asleep (and staying asleep) when surrounded by vibrant colors. We are going to have colorful stuff in the playroom and around the house but are keeping his sleeping quarters more plain so he can get used to the "this room is for sleeping only" concept. 

True psychotherapists will tell adult patients that suffer from sleep disorders that they should have a separate room for sex and NOT have a tv in their room for the same reasons, but who follows that rule? LOL


----------



## MadamRose

kaili I wouldnt be too worried after 14 days. 

nik25 added you hunni 

Ladies i am so grateful for the swimming costume chat. I am off on holiday in may and completely forgot i will need a costume :dohh: 

AnakeRose lovely pics :D sorry you couldn't get the sex. I wouldn't worry too much about the rescan we had to get chloe's kidney's rescanned last time round. Its often position, 

marie_sims changed you to pink :D congratulations 

nico82 yay for feeling baby move

ckylesworld updated hun, congratulations 

Pink Petals if you got a scan report it may say on that where you placenta is. I know mine is posterior but only because i asked at my extra scan at 14 weeks 

Mum2Micah congratulations on your little boy :D 

placenta wise, i was anterior with daughter and posterior this time. And my movement has been so different. Much stronger this time. So i wouldn't worry if you are not feeling too much with anterior i didn't with chloe. 

babydevil1989 congratulations on team :blue: lovely name also. Love the clothes 

nico82 lovely names hunni 

NellaB congratulations on team blue 

So im 20+2 but still another 8 days until my 20 week scan at 21+3. I feel really jealous of those who have had theirs already, and not because of the sexing scans because we dont want to know sex anyway. 1st page updated


----------



## CazM 2011

Our scan is in 8 days too, we arnt finding out the sex looking forward to my surprise at the end. Is exciting to hear what other people are having though.


----------



## adopim

kaili said:


> We are going with neutral brown colors with some light green and light blue pastels because we anticipate putting the baby in his own room from day 1. While bright colors are great for brain and eye development as they grow, they are really distracting to a newborn that you want to be asleep (thats why bright colored rattles and pacifiers keep babies occupied for longer, because they are like WTF what is this color I have never seen before??) And as brand new newborns, one of the first things they can see is colors (everything else, shapes, faces are just blurry blobs). My college degree was in infant and childhood development and we did loads of studies that asserted that babies and children have harder time falling asleep (and staying asleep) when surrounded by vibrant colors. We are going to have colorful stuff in the playroom and around the house but are keeping his sleeping quarters more plain so he can get used to the "this room is for sleeping only" concept.
> 
> True psychotherapists will tell adult patients that suffer from sleep disorders that they should have a separate room for sex and NOT have a tv in their room for the same reasons, but who follows that rule? LOL

We will be sleeping her in her own room from day one as well. It's relatively neutral in there already. There is an entire wall that is a Disney mural type thing. It was all hand painted so the characters are quite small but the background is just blue and green. The curtains are purple but they are darkening curtains so the purple isn't evident when it's night and the big light is turned off (I'll post a picture later if I remember, lol)
I firmly believe in "room is for sleeping" when it comes to kids. I didn't allow my daughter to have any toys in her room until recently. Since she will be moving to the basement where her toys are, there won't be much I can do. She has a tv in there that I will be unplugging at night though (since she knows how to work it). 
I don't follow my own rule, as I have a tv in my room but I'm hoping my kids can avoid the "TV as a pacifier" thing that I came to depend on as I grew up.


----------



## AnakeRose

Asher said:


> Those are gorgeous Anake! I'd love to learn to crochet, I'm not the worlds best knitter at the moment but sticking with it!

Believe it or not I only learned how to crochet a year or so ago. YouTube is my friend when it comes to crocheting! I can't read a pattern to save my life, but I can follow someone doing one on a video :)


----------



## AnakeRose

kaili said:


> We are going with neutral brown colors with some light green and light blue pastels because we anticipate putting the baby in his own room from day 1. While bright colors are great for brain and eye development as they grow, they are really distracting to a newborn that you want to be asleep (thats why bright colored rattles and pacifiers keep babies occupied for longer, because they are like WTF what is this color I have never seen before??) And as brand new newborns, one of the first things they can see is colors (everything else, shapes, faces are just blurry blobs). My college degree was in infant and childhood development and we did loads of studies that asserted that babies and children have harder time falling asleep (and staying asleep) when surrounded by vibrant colors. We are going to have colorful stuff in the playroom and around the house but are keeping his sleeping quarters more plain so he can get used to the "this room is for sleeping only" concept.
> 
> True psychotherapists will tell adult patients that suffer from sleep disorders that they should have a separate room for sex and NOT have a tv in their room for the same reasons, but who follows that rule? LOL

OK sorry if you don't LIKE my decorating idea. We're not going crazy with rainbows in the baby's room, we're painting the walls a soft green and the furniture is brown. We're just using the rainbow inspiration as accent colours (ie blankets, pillows)...nothing too big and bold. Basically keeping it so it can be changed up at any time. We don't have a lot of money to spend on the perfect baby's room anyways so I'm using my imagination. I'm painting a lot of the free furniture I found on our local free-cycle page to match the crib we bought. Your baby room sounds nice, and it's your style, but it's not ours. We'll just agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## kaili

AnakeRose said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> We are going with neutral brown colors with some light green and light blue pastels because we anticipate putting the baby in his own room from day 1. While bright colors are great for brain and eye development as they grow, they are really distracting to a newborn that you want to be asleep (thats why bright colored rattles and pacifiers keep babies occupied for longer, because they are like WTF what is this color I have never seen before??) And as brand new newborns, one of the first things they can see is colors (everything else, shapes, faces are just blurry blobs). My college degree was in infant and childhood development and we did loads of studies that asserted that babies and children have harder time falling asleep (and staying asleep) when surrounded by vibrant colors. We are going to have colorful stuff in the playroom and around the house but are keeping his sleeping quarters more plain so he can get used to the "this room is for sleeping only" concept.
> 
> True psychotherapists will tell adult patients that suffer from sleep disorders that they should have a separate room for sex and NOT have a tv in their room for the same reasons, but who follows that rule? LOL
> 
> OK sorry if you don't LIKE my decorating idea. We're not going crazy with rainbows in the baby's room, we're painting the walls a soft green and the furniture is brown. We're just using the rainbow inspiration as accent colours (ie blankets, pillows)...nothing too big and bold. Basically keeping it so it can be changed up at any time. We don't have a lot of money to spend on the perfect baby's room anyways so I'm using my imagination. I'm painting a lot of the free furniture I found on our local free-cycle page to match the crib we bought. Your baby room sounds nice, and it's your style, but it's not ours. We'll just agree to disagree on this one.Click to expand...

wasn't saying I don't like your idea, you posted your theme comment and i posted mine about what ours will be like and why.

that being said, i wish i could have some sort of talent like crocheting, would be nice to have something made by momma like you have ^_^


----------



## YoungNImum

hi ladies quick update from me, i had a consultant appointment on thursday at the maternity hospital as some of you may know i was given injections to do once a day everyday at 11wks pregnant, well i mentioned to the consultant since taking them iv been having a constant headache which gets worse when i lay down, she asked me and OH to wait outside and she would have a chat with the other consultant as it didnt sound good. she called us back about 5mins later and said she had rang A&E and I had to go over there a soon a i was done talking to her, that she booked a CT scan to be done on my brain incase of a bleed(due to the injections) . She done a odd sight and reaction test before I left. When I finally got called to triage they where waiting for me to go for the scan they strapped me up from my chest to waist in a weight type shield thing obviously because I'm pregnant and the scanner reassured me that the machine was at the lowest for radiation and baby wasn't at any risk due to my head being the main part scanned. Anyway thank god everything came back clear and they can't figure out why I have the constant headache and gave me some pills to take. Glad OH was there I was a bag of nerves and just wanted to burst into tears so so frightening I can't begin to tell you what was going threw my head went to the hospital at 1.00 and got out of A&E at 5:45 couldn't wait to go get my girls and go home 
iv to go back tomorrow to see the consultant again at the hospital for more bloods etc x


----------



## Kiss08

I think I'm doing tan/khaki walls with pastel accents. Not sure what color accents yet but I was kind of thinking of doing a ballet theme so I guess we'd do pink if that's the case. I want a more neutral colored glider though since I'll likely use that for multiple babies. We aren't moving until I'm 35 weeks pregnant though so I won't get to start working on the nursery until then!

No TVs in the bedrooms was a rule for me growing up and I fully intend to keep that going for me and my kids! Although smart phones and tablets basically serve the same purpose anyways nowadays...


----------



## MadamRose

YoungNImum big :hugs: hope all turns out to be ok 

We are hoping to move when baby is pretty young so wont do too much to the room, will save the money for the new house


----------



## YoungNImum

my first pregnancy we didnt no the gender so we decided peach and theres lots of bits and bobs we got that went with the colour perfectly, when are little girl was born.

Thanks MTC im sure it will be,OH kept saying better to be safe and get all checked altho i just wonted to go home tbh x


----------



## Melissa_M

I think rainbows will look cute :) And if you make it dark in the baby's room they won't see any colours while trying to go to sleep :winkwink: 

Love the crochet blankets! I learned crochet from youtube as well haha but I've gotten pretty good at reading patterns now. 

Our nursery is currently a beige/grayish colour on the walls dark furniture and pale pink accents....I'm hoping to redecorate it for this baby, but if it's a girl I'll have a hard time convincing hubby it's necessary :lol:


----------



## YoungNImum

I also love to crochet mainly baby and kids hats i keep an album of all my makes, it passes the time once my girls have gone to bed x


----------



## babydevil1989

i love that rainbow blanket! 

I tried to learn to crochet but i just couldnt get it! :(


----------



## YoungNImum

have a look on youtube its seems to help alot of people to learn as they show you each stitch aswell as telling you which stitch it is etc x


----------



## Kiss08

I've started feeling proper kicks this weekend. Daddy has even got to feel baby kicking away. The two times she has been most forceful with her kicks have been after I've eaten spicy food. I don't know if that means she loves or hates my spicy food affinity! :)


----------



## adopim

My kicking is the strongest after I drink A&W Cream Soda. Pretty sure she loves it just like how I have grown very fond of it lately. 
Here is the bedroom (sorry for the messy bed. We haven't moved my 4 year old to the big bed downstairs just yet):
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/0D933D0E-F2F1-4B94-9868-59527D3D238D-1974-00000273DF352CD4_zps626a2c44.jpg
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/934008C4-9B94-4552-B43F-228BCF02F246-1974-00000273E61F9EE7_zps373b404f.jpg
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/484FB5A1-753A-4F41-BC8D-AA130EB4CF62-1974-00000273ED6D1948_zps3086af8a.jpg
The wall was completely hand painted (you can tell when you see it up close). The curtains don't completely match, but they didn't have a blue or green that matched. Haha. In a few years we'll be buying a bigger house so we won't be here forever but can't bring ourselves to paint over the Disney wall. :haha:


----------



## kaili

I have been craving Indian food literally for both lunch and dinner every day and he kicks like crazy every time I go to the buffet! Strange cuz typically I hate spicy food and Indian food


----------



## Kiss08

Just talked to my sister and accidentally dropped a pronoun to describe baby. I intentionally dropped the opposite gender pronoun later and then referred to her as "it" the rest of the convo. Hope she didn't figure me out!! Two weeks is going to be a long time to keep this gender a secret!!! 

20-week scan on Wednesday! Hoping to confirm gender in addition to making sure baby is healthy!


----------



## AnakeRose

I've been craving asian food the entire time.


----------



## Mum2Micah

So tell me if I'm being silly... My sister is due 10 weeks before me and we were discussing baby names. My hubby and I decided on a name and I told her.. She says that's on her short list of 6 namesand we need a back up.. I'm shattered as we were really set on it and don't like any other names.

I'm really upset but am I just being silly. Should I suck it up and go back to the drawing board? 

Seriously what Are the chances of coming up with the same name!!


----------



## adopim

Mum2Micah said:


> So tell me if I'm being silly... My sister is due 10 weeks before me and we were discussing baby names. My hubby and I decided on a name and I told her.. She says that's on her short list of 6 namesand we need a back up.. I'm shattered as we were really set on it and don't like any other names.
> 
> I'm really upset but am I just being silly. Should I suck it up and go back to the drawing board?
> 
> Seriously what Are the chances of coming up with the same name!!

She has a list of 6 names and she can't give you that one considering it is the only one you have? Did you tell her that you have your heart set on that name? 
I actually don't think you are being silly. Just because she is due 10 weeks before you doesn't mean that you should have to give up the name you really want, IMO. Especially if she has a list....
It is crazy that you came up with the same name though!


----------



## Guppy051708

adopim said:


> Mum2Micah said:
> 
> 
> So tell me if I'm being silly... My sister is due 10 weeks before me and we were discussing baby names. My hubby and I decided on a name and I told her.. She says that's on her short list of 6 namesand we need a back up.. I'm shattered as we were really set on it and don't like any other names.
> 
> I'm really upset but am I just being silly. Should I suck it up and go back to the drawing board?
> 
> Seriously what Are the chances of coming up with the same name!!
> 
> She has a list of 6 names and she can't give you that one considering it is the only one you have? Did you tell her that you have your heart set on that name?
> I actually don't think you are being silly. Just because she is due 10 weeks before you doesn't mean that you should have to give up the name you really want, IMO. Especially if she has a list....
> It is crazy that you came up with the same name though!Click to expand...

I agree with this!
I think if your heart is set on it you should totally go for it. And if u solidified that for certain now and started referring to your baby as that name NOW it may just deter her enough from using it. When u refer to ur LO, just use the name when possible. I'm guessing she will back off. Hope that doesn't sound rude but I think it could work. She has six other names to choose from, she will get over it.


----------



## smonty27

well ladies i have been away for a while due to the fact the the husband has been crazy busy with training before he deploys and i have been getting school done with finals this week 


just a little update it looks like we are having a little girl!!!! we found out around 15 weeks with a 3d/4d scan and there is no doubt that it is a girl as you guys can see :) have an anatmoy scan on the 29th!

its good to see everyone else finding out the sex of there little jelly beans also soon we will be posting pictures of our little ones acutally here with us.
 



Attached Files:







15wk5d3.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 4









15wk5d2.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 8









15wk5d.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kaili

Mum2Micah said:


> So tell me if I'm being silly... My sister is due 10 weeks before me and we were discussing baby names. My hubby and I decided on a name and I told her.. She says that's on her short list of 6 namesand we need a back up.. I'm shattered as we were really set on it and don't like any other names.
> 
> I'm really upset but am I just being silly. Should I suck it up and go back to the drawing board?
> 
> Seriously what Are the chances of coming up with the same name!!

I do not think you are being silly at all. You said the name first and that is the ONLY name you have chosen, for her to tell you that you need a backup name is a bit inexcusable if you ask me. I would have been completely insulted if she told me that, and what you could do is just name your baby what you want to name him/her regardless of what your sister chooses, and if they have the same name then so-be-it. If I were you I'd talk about it with my parents and with my sister again and let her know that that is the name I have chosen and am going to go with it regardless. It is not fair that you have already made a decision and should have to change your mind because of something that she MIGHT choose in the future. I'd be pissed if I were you lol


----------



## smonty27

Mum2Micah said:


> So tell me if I'm being silly... My sister is due 10 weeks before me and we were discussing baby names. My hubby and I decided on a name and I told her.. She says that's on her short list of 6 namesand we need a back up.. I'm shattered as we were really set on it and don't like any other names.
> 
> I'm really upset but am I just being silly. Should I suck it up and go back to the drawing board?
> 
> Seriously what Are the chances of coming up with the same name!!


i feel your pain i have the same problem with my sister in law she thinks that we are naming our daughter to match her daughter which isn't true at all i have had the name for a while. i say you really like the name then you should have the name just because she is due first doesn't mean that she should have the name. 

i don't think you are being silly though you have the right to name the baby what you want to name it


----------



## maybebaby3

Guppy051708 said:


> adopim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2Micah said:
> 
> 
> So tell me if I'm being silly... My sister is due 10 weeks before me and we were discussing baby names. My hubby and I decided on a name and I told her.. She says that's on her short list of 6 namesand we need a back up.. I'm shattered as we were really set on it and don't like any other names.
> 
> I'm really upset but am I just being silly. Should I suck it up and go back to the drawing board?
> 
> Seriously what Are the chances of coming up with the same name!!
> 
> She has a list of 6 names and she can't give you that one considering it is the only one you have? Did you tell her that you have your heart set on that name?
> I actually don't think you are being silly. Just because she is due 10 weeks before you doesn't mean that you should have to give up the name you really want, IMO. Especially if she has a list....
> It is crazy that you came up with the same name though!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with this!
> I think if your heart is set on it you should totally go for it. And if u solidified that for certain now and started referring to your baby as that name NOW it may just deter her enough from using it. When u refer to ur LO, just use the name when possible. I'm guessing she will back off. Hope that doesn't sound rude but I think it could work. She has six other names to choose from, she will get over it.Click to expand...

I agree! If she has 6 names surely she can just not use that one! How mean!


----------



## maybebaby3

Had 20wk scan. All is fine! Baby still a boy :haha: no more scans for me now! Next time I see baby it'll be in person!


----------



## MadamRose

Kiss08 yay for daddy feeling kicks :D Baby kicks most after anything sugary or after my meals too. Good luck at 20 week scan 

adopim lovely room 

Mum2Micah i would say its the one name you are really set on. This is the reason our name is not shared until birth, no opinions and no same names lol 

smonty27 congratulations on your little girl :D 

maybebaby3 glad scan went well.

One week today until our scan


----------



## Zebra2023

maybebaby3 said:


> Had 20wk scan. All is fine! Baby still a boy :haha: no more scans for me now! Next time I see baby it'll be in person!

Pleased your scan went well, how amazing does that sound that you will see your baby next in person :D



mummytochloe said:


> Kiss08 yay for daddy feeling kicks :D Baby kicks most after anything sugary or after my meals too. Good luck at 20 week scan
> 
> adopim lovely room
> 
> Mum2Micah i would say its the one name you are really set on. This is the reason our name is not shared until birth, no opinions and no same names lol
> 
> smonty27 congratulations on your little girl :D
> 
> maybebaby3 glad scan went well.
> 
> One week today until our scan

Good luck with your scan, hope it comes round quick for you MTC :flower:

AFM - I had my 20 weeks scan today. She is a healthy little girl, no problems seen, thank God! We asked the sonographer if we could find out the sex even though we knew, she is still a girl :) She was being rather good today for the sonographer :haha: I have scans every 4 weeks from now onwards up until 38 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







Our baby moo bean 21.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nik25

I'm 20 weeks now and having some pressure really low (like vajayjay area) lol. It started after I went Turkey hunting this morning and had to walk a mile or so. I was sitting in a weird position for a while. I'm just nervous Bc I've been reading it can be a sign of preterm labor. It almost feels like she's right on my cervix. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Zebra2023

I am experiencing this as we speak Nik, it is normal, try not to worry :flower:


----------



## Mum2Micah

Thanks ladies. Im glad you dont think im being silly. A part of me wants to just say thats our name and we started calling him that but I just don't want to cause a fight with my sister. We are really close. I thought she would say we have 6 names so we won't use that one but now she says its her partners favourite so they are likely to use it. I guess I have to let it go as everyone in my family thinks I should and just choose another. Not easy when we don't like any others and my hubby has been set on this name for years as one of our sons names. Ok sucking it up now even though I'm pissed off haha


----------



## gatorj

This morning I woke up to little kicks! I have been feeling all day. So excited!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Melissa_M

That would piss me off... why is it her name just because she got pregnant slightly before you?? I'd tell her you're naming him that no matter what... even if you don't....that's your best bet at getting the name, then if she uses it you'll have 10 weeks or so to find a new one if you want. 

3 days till my scan!!! Will it be girl #3 or our first little boy?!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I'd be mad too if she just put her claim to a name like that without it even being her number one pick! It's her partners favorite name but it's not hers. and you and your husband already were set on that. She has a list to choose from. She should be a little more sympathetic. Stick your ground!!


----------



## nico82

I know this may be crazy but you could probably agree with her to draw straws or something, I know that its an out there idea, and I also know its hard when you are dead set on a name and cant think of another. 

But at least this way, you either accept you both liked the name and tried to make it fair, or you sit tight, she may not even use it in the end.


----------



## Mum2Micah

Thanks Ladies :) I had a chat to her and said we are set on the name and we will be using it and she can too if she wants. I didn't want to upset her but needed to be honest. So she said the name is all ours :) She was really easy going about it in the end and said because she loves me it's off her list. So we now have the name for our boy and am very excited! 

Gator; very exciting. How cool are feeling the little kicks?! Hubby felt the kicking for the first time the other night too so its cool for him to bond with him :)


----------



## adopim

Mum2Micah: I'm glad to hear it turned out just fine :thumbup:


----------



## Asher

Glad you sorted the name, it's hard with family involved!


----------



## kaili

So glad you sorted the name situation. I was yelling at my husband about it yesterday HAHA. Fortunately none of my 5 siblings are preggers right now so I don't have that issue, but I went off on a tyrade in bed last night about "this girl on my baby forum who's sister etc etc, you know the story" and how I'd punch Annie in the face (my sis) if she tried to do that to me LOL... his only response was that I've been a volatile crazy person since like 2 months ago and he was going to agree just so I don't punch him too HAHA (even though he could care less)

but seriously, so glad you two worked it out peacefully. for me it is hard to be peaceful these days when something tedious happens because whereas pre-pregnancy I was super relaxed, the slightest of things set me off now. maybe its the testosterone from lil man... yes, it must be.


----------



## Kiss08

Speaking of names, I'm wondering what people have been considering. Since we don't know each other in "real life" we don't have to worry about name stealing here! We had a boy name picked out (Logan Thomas) so of course, we're having a girl! Haha. Girl names we are now considering include:

Isabelle (no particular significance, though it is a variant of Elizabeth - see below)
Lily (the translation of my name)
Elizabeth (DH's grandma's name)
Ruth (my grandma's name but my DH's idea)
I like Lucy but have a cousin Lucy already. :(

Middle name wil probably be Lynn (after my Godmother), Marie (after my grandma), or Elizabeth (after DH's grandma) -- all deceased and close relatives. I like the idea of a name meaning something. I wasn't named after anyone and would like my baby to be.


----------



## smonty27

Kiss08 said:


> Speaking of names, I'm wondering what people have been considering. Since we don't know each other in "real life" we don't have to worry about name stealing here! We had a boy name picked out (Logan Thomas) so of course, we're having a girl! Haha. Girl names we are now considering include:
> 
> Isabelle (no particular significance, though it is a variant of Elizabeth - see below)
> Lily (the translation of my name)
> Elizabeth (DH's grandma's name)
> Ruth (my grandma's name but my DH's idea)
> I like Lucy but have a cousin Lucy already. :(
> 
> Middle name wil probably be Lynn (after my Godmother), Marie (after my grandma), or Elizabeth (after DH's grandma) -- all deceased and close relatives. I like the idea of a name meaning something. I wasn't named after anyone and would like my baby to be.

Me and hubs have had names picked out before we even started trying and since we are having a little girl it looks like the girls name it is 

Amelia Marie ( or Mia for short) :) 

I couldn't do Lynn as a middle because that's mine and my moms lol so I did it after my grandma :)


----------



## klcuk3

We're working on names still....it's harder second time round lol!

If its a boy we like Dexter Ernest (Ernest after DH's granddad who passed away last year).
Also contemplating Carter as a first name.

Girls names we're finding really tricky
Caleigh Isla
Libby
Holly
Keira 
This is the short list so far.....Isla will be middle name whatever we choose as I really want it as a first name by DH says no!

DD is Amelia Macy xx


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> Speaking of names, I'm wondering what people have been considering. Since we don't know each other in "real life" we don't have to worry about name stealing here! We had a boy name picked out (Logan Thomas) so of course, we're having a girl! Haha. Girl names we are now considering include:
> 
> Isabelle (no particular significance, though it is a variant of Elizabeth - see below)
> Lily (the translation of my name)
> Elizabeth (DH's grandma's name)
> Ruth (my grandma's name but my DH's idea)
> I like Lucy but have a cousin Lucy already. :(
> 
> Middle name wil probably be Lynn (after my Godmother), Marie (after my grandma), or Elizabeth (after DH's grandma) -- all deceased and close relatives. I like the idea of a name meaning something. I wasn't named after anyone and would like my baby to be.

I like all of those names except Ruth, but it has family significance so its different for you ;)... its like for me, my grandma's name is Florence and while I LOVE her and would love to name my baby after her, I really can't see myself telling my husband to change Florence's diaper LOL...

If we have a girl we are naming her Lexi Dai (first middle), and for boy we are naming him Dylan Dai (first middle), with our last name of course. Dai is my mother in law's family name and since we have a different last name and we care for her FAR MORE than my father in law (they are divorced) we want to attribute to her somehow.

She is also trying to come up with a Chinese name for our son, and we've rejected the one option she has given so far... (An An, kinda pronounced ahn ahn)... but for me, it's too hard to say. This would be a nickname that most of the family will call him, and 'ahn' in chinese is the second part of the word Ping Ahn which means PEACE, and my MILs actual name is PING... in terms of meaning, if you ask me, ahn ahn sounds kind of girly. My husband's nickname is Mang Mang (which we all call him) and it means literally Busy Busy in english, which I think is so cute. English we are set on but the chinese part we're having a rough time with hah


----------



## Mum2Micah

kaili said:


> So glad you sorted the name situation. I was yelling at my husband about it yesterday HAHA. Fortunately none of my 5 siblings are preggers right now so I don't have that issue, but I went off on a tyrade in bed last night about "this girl on my baby forum who's sister etc etc, you know the story" and how I'd punch Annie in the face (my sis) if she tried to do that to me LOL... his only response was that I've been a volatile crazy person since like 2 months ago and he was going to agree just so I don't punch him too HAHA (even though he could care less)
> 
> but seriously, so glad you two worked it out peacefully. for me it is hard to be peaceful these days when something tedious happens because whereas pre-pregnancy I was super relaxed, the slightest of things set me off now. maybe its the testosterone from lil man... yes, it must be.

Haha u made me nearly pee myself laughing! Funny pic in my head.
Haha my hubby said I'm a bit crazy these days so I will agree its from all the testosterone from the lil man :)


----------



## Kiss08

I don't like Ruth either but DH doesn't typically contribute to planning for baby so I'm just happy he's thinking about things. He actually didnt remember it was my grandmas name, haha. I'm keeping it on the list now moreso just to encourage him to keep thinking and contributing. He wants to call her Ruthie as a nickname. 

It's funny because when I was younger, I could never think of a boy name I liked but did like tons of girl names. Now I'm the opposite!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Mum2Micah- so glad you guys had an honest heart to heart and that she is chill about it. Glad you get to keep your chosen name!

We have settled on a name, Macy Victoria. Victoria is after my eldest sister. 
Other names we had consider were Natalie (which we couldn't go through with bc that is what we nn the baby we MCed), Lily (which i freggin love! cutest name ever but its overly popular here and i hated having a super common name growing up, but it really is a lovely and beautiful name, so that kind of makes me sad), Ella (too close to DS2 names, which is Elliot, so we arn't using it but i fell in love with Ella-Rose, a double barreled first name), Lena, Autumn, and I think there were a couple others but they are surpassing me atm :blush:

For boy names we settled on Levi Israel. Which i love!!! But since we are having a girl, obviously we wont be using it. We had also discussed the name Leo, River, Angelo, and Ezra.


----------



## Kiss08

Guppy051708 said:


> Mum2Micah- so glad you guys had an honest heart to heart and that she is chill about it. Glad you get to keep your chosen name!
> 
> We have settled on a name, Macy Victoria. Victoria is after my eldest sister.
> Other names we had consider were Natalie (which we couldn't go through with bc that is what we nn the baby we MCed), Lily (which i freggin love! cutest name ever but its overly popular here and i hated having a super common name growing up, but it really is a lovely and beautiful name, so that kind of makes me sad), Ella (too close to DS2 names, which is Elliot, so we arn't using it but i fell in love with Ella-Rose, a double barreled first name), Lena, Autumn, and I think there were a couple others but they are surpassing me atm :blush:
> 
> For boy names we settled on Levi Israel. Which i love!!! But since we are having a girl, obviously we wont be using it. We had also discussed the name Leo, River, Angelo, and Ezra.

I love Macy Victoria - very cute. I haven't really heard the name Lily much where I live (which isn't that far from where you live!) but I will look into its popularity. I don't want a super popular name either which is what steered me away from Sophia and Ava, even though I like those names. I also like Abigail but DH shot it down. Levi is very cute, too!


----------



## Guppy051708

Kiss08 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Mum2Micah- so glad you guys had an honest heart to heart and that she is chill about it. Glad you get to keep your chosen name!
> 
> We have settled on a name, Macy Victoria. Victoria is after my eldest sister.
> Other names we had consider were Natalie (which we couldn't go through with bc that is what we nn the baby we MCed), Lily (which i freggin love! cutest name ever but its overly popular here and i hated having a super common name growing up, but it really is a lovely and beautiful name, so that kind of makes me sad), Ella (too close to DS2 names, which is Elliot, so we arn't using it but i fell in love with Ella-Rose, a double barreled first name), Lena, Autumn, and I think there were a couple others but they are surpassing me atm :blush:
> 
> For boy names we settled on Levi Israel. Which i love!!! But since we are having a girl, obviously we wont be using it. We had also discussed the name Leo, River, Angelo, and Ezra.
> 
> I love Macy Victoria - very cute. I haven't really heard the name Lily much where I live (which isn't that far from where you live!) but I will look into its popularity. I don't want a super popular name either which is what steered me away from Sophia and Ava, even though I like those names. I also like Abigail but DH shot it down. Levi is very cute, too!Click to expand...

My go to for popular name info is the social security site. 
Lily is #15 in the USA, so very popular. That doesn't include the various spellings of Lily (Lillie, Lilly, etc or the names that can get shortened to Lily, like Liliana, Lillian, etc) I think if you love it enough you should use it! We just forgoed it simply bc i hated having 5 other girls in the same class with my name. But really if you like it, dont let that deter you! It really is a gorgous name :cloud9:

https://www.ssa.gov/cgi-bin/babyname.cgi


----------



## Guppy051708

if you want more popularity info more locally, you can search via state:

https://www.ssa.gov/oact/babynames/state/


----------



## AnakeRose

Mum2Micah said:


> Thanks ladies. Im glad you dont think im being silly. A part of me wants to just say thats our name and we started calling him that but I just don't want to cause a fight with my sister. We are really close. I thought she would say we have 6 names so we won't use that one but now she says its her partners favourite so they are likely to use it. I guess I have to let it go as everyone in my family thinks I should and just choose another. Not easy when we don't like any others and my hubby has been set on this name for years as one of our sons names. Ok sucking it up now even though I'm pissed off haha

No way you should back down on this one! If you like the name USE IT!


----------



## maybebaby3

I like Jacob, jake for short. DH likes Benjamin, Ben for short. Dylan (DS1) likes Toby!


----------



## Melissa_M

Kiss08 - I actually LOVE Ruth....Ruthie is a cute nickname too! Maybe I'm alone in this haha. 

We already have a girl's name picked out (well DH isn't totally sold on it but I'm dead-set on it)....Nora....not quite sure about the middle name though....and we haven't decided on a boy's name yet but some of the contenders include Leo, Edwin and Seth :)


----------



## massoma8489

It's name time I gess I'm so happy that I'm making it this far only thing is the baby has two small cyst in his head and I'm worried that there might be something wrong with the baby but my docter say I would worry so much be cuz all baby's are born with this but they end up going away early and that it shouldn't be there by now but it would go away


----------



## massoma8489

Melissa_M said:


> Kiss08 - I actually LOVE Ruth....Ruthie is a cute nickname too! Maybe I'm alone in this haha.
> 
> We already have a girl's name picked out (well DH isn't totally sold on it but I'm dead-set on it)....Nora....not quite sure about the middle name though....and we haven't decided on a boy's name yet but some of the contenders include Leo, Edwin and Seth :)

Nora is a very nice name


----------



## massoma8489

Me and hubby have our name set in Haider for our little joy


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm team blue!!!

Now the name battle can begin. Hubby and I don't agree on anything at all.


----------



## YoungNImum

Mum2Micah said:


> So tell me if I'm being silly... My sister is due 10 weeks before me and we were discussing baby names. My hubby and I decided on a name and I told her.. She says that's on her short list of 6 namesand we need a back up.. I'm shattered as we were really set on it and don't like any other names.
> 
> I'm really upset but am I just being silly. Should I suck it up and go back to the drawing board?
> 
> Seriously what Are the chances of coming up with the same name!!

i had something similar happen between myself and SIL with my last pregnancy we told MIL we had picked Olivia as a middle name if we where having a girl and she told us that her daughter had picked that for her little girl (she was told the gender) and if we would have told her sooner we could of used the name instead of his sister. i was due 6weeks before her but decided to go with our 2nd choose as they would never shut up about me using it if i had. so glad use got it sorted big weight of your shoulders now not worrying about it x 



Kiss08 said:


> Speaking of names, I'm wondering what people have been considering. Since we don't know each other in "real life" we don't have to worry about name stealing here! We had a boy name picked out (Logan Thomas) so of course, we're having a girl! Haha. Girl names we are now considering include:
> 
> Isabelle (no particular significance, though it is a variant of Elizabeth - see below)
> Lily (the translation of my name)
> Elizabeth (DH's grandma's name)
> Ruth (my grandma's name but my DH's idea)
> I like Lucy but have a cousin Lucy already. :(
> 
> Middle name wil probably be Lynn (after my Godmother), Marie (after my grandma), or Elizabeth (after DH's grandma) -- all deceased and close relatives. I like the idea of a name meaning something. I wasn't named after anyone and would like my baby to be.


I love hearing everyone's baby names :) and i agree about sharing with everyone here, but no one els will no like our family and friends till baby is born what his/her name is.

My eldest is Eva-Jane named after both our grandmothers first names
then my youngest is Rosalie Victoria, Victoria after my twin sister rosalie because we both loved the name
so this little one will also be named after a family memeber, we both like Susanna/suzana not sure on spelling OH rally would like to use my name as a middle name (courtney) but im not sure yet as i like lucy. 
if its a little boy he will be named Maurice after my dad and middle name David after OH x


----------



## EstelSeren

I definitely need to be having a boy! If I'm having another girl then I have absolutely no idea what we're calling her! Hopefully baby'll co-operate and we'll find out next Tuesday! If we have a boy then he'll be called Idris (it's a family name in my husband's family) with a middle name of either Cai or Eifion (pronounced Eye-vee-on), though I'm edging towards Eifion much more than Cai for the moment! I probably will have to talk to my husband about potentially using my favourite boys' name (Gwydion) as a middle name just in case we find we have to stop at 2 children due to circumstances as I think I would be disappointed if we don't use it! The girls' names I particularly like are virtually unpronounceable if you don't know Welsh pronunciation (Lleucu, Llinos, Gwenllian, and similar) as the 'll' sound has, to my knowledge, no equivalent in any other language so describing how to pronounce it is very difficult! Considering as the vast majority of our family and friendship group are non-Welsh speakers it makes using them a huge no-no! :dohh:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Kiss08

I love hearing everyone's name ideas! It's so fun to see all the variety!! I also find all the different cultural influences really interesting.


----------



## MadamRose

gatorj yay for kicks :D 

Mum2Micah glad your sister was so good about it all :D 

Kiss08 we have our names but we never say until after birth 

massoma8489 hope all is okay hun 

OperationBbyO congratulations on team blue 

6 days until my scan :D


----------



## kaili

I'm about to give up on the BnB facebook page. I have to hit submit like 5 times, and when they finally go through, when I go back an hour later, they're never there.
I can't read other people's posts, and when I comment, those fail too. WHYYYY, facebook is so much easier than here!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

So far we have these names: 
Girl
Jenna Ksenka DeGroot
Lauren Ksenka DeGroot
(Ksenka is DH's Grandma's real first name, it's Ukranian and she had to change it when she moved here because they didn't let them Ukranian names in school. She died right around the time I conceived)

Boy 
Gavin ?? DeGroot
Evan ?? DeGroot


----------



## nico82

Has anyone noticed specific times when their baby is active? Mine is always active between 2-3pm and late at night :rofl:


----------



## AnakeRose

nico82 said:


> Has anyone noticed specific times when their baby is active? Mine is always active between 2-3pm and late at night :rofl:

It varies for me. Thankfully not when I'm trying to sleep! Going crazy right now.


----------



## Guppy051708

nico82 said:


> Has anyone noticed specific times when their baby is active? Mine is always active between 2-3pm and late at night :rofl:

Yes! This one is always awake around 11 at night and oddly enough she seems to be up when DS2 awakens in the night! (We cosleep)


----------



## kassiaethne

I am officially Team Blueeeeeee No longer a maybe

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u138/mourningsong/photo9_zpse1bca827.jpg


----------



## gatorj

Congrats!!


----------



## gatorj

nico82 said:


> Has anyone noticed specific times when their baby is active? Mine is always active between 2-3pm and late at night :rofl:

I've noticed (in 2 days... Fwiw).. Right before I eat (lol!) and when I was chatting w my sister (who is very close to me):flower:


----------



## nico82

Guppy051708 said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed specific times when their baby is active? Mine is always active between 2-3pm and late at night :rofl:
> 
> Yes! This one is always awake around 11 at night and oddly enough she seems to be up when DS2 awakens in the night! (We cosleep)Click to expand...

Thats so cute :rofl: I dont know if good sign that they seem to be active in afternoon/evening, but mine so far is quiet in the morning, fingers crossed it will mean it sleeps in :haha:


----------



## Maybebub

I'm having a girl!!! :D :D i couldn't believe it, we really tough it was a boy jajaja. 
I guees my maternal instinct is ot that good.

I need to stop talking to my baby as it is a boy jajaja she is going to have an identity crisis because of me.


----------



## kaili

nico82 said:


> Has anyone noticed specific times when their baby is active? Mine is always active between 2-3pm and late at night :rofl:

he seems to wake up in the morning on my drive to work every day, right after i eat my protein/fiber bar. He also wakes up shortly after dinner, and he seems to kick a lot between 9 and 10:30pm but thats really it. If he's active in the night time I don't feel it (yet!)


----------



## Guppy051708

nico82 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed specific times when their baby is active? Mine is always active between 2-3pm and late at night :rofl:
> 
> Yes! This one is always awake around 11 at night and oddly enough she seems to be up when DS2 awakens in the night! (We cosleep)Click to expand...
> 
> Thats so cute :rofl: I dont know if good sign that they seem to be active in afternoon/evening, but mine so far is quiet in the morning, fingers crossed it will mean it sleeps in :haha:Click to expand...


So far my two boys have kept a similar schedule in the outside world as they did in utero! Seriously! Obviously they moved throughout the day during pregnancy, but there were always 1-2 peak times. For DS1 he was always awake around 7-9am. To this day he is still an early riser! (he is 2.5 years old). 

DS1 is still on a similar schedule too. He was always most awake around 11 at night and then off and on throughout the night. He hardly moved in the mornings. and never got really active until around 3pm. He is now 14 months old and he still is not a morning person! He will get up when he hears his brother up at 7am, but he always needs to go back to sleep an hour later. If he doesn't he is a crab :haha: he has always been really hard to get to bed at night too and for at least the first year (even occasionally now) he would wake up around 11pm- midnight! 

Pretty crazy!


----------



## Guppy051708

kassiaethne said:


> I am officially Team Blueeeeeee No longer a maybe
> 
> https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u138/mourningsong/photo9_zpse1bca827.jpg

enjoy your little boy! They are so sweet :cloud9:



Maybebub said:


> I'm having a girl!!! :D :D i couldn't believe it, we really tough it was a boy jajaja.
> I guees my maternal instinct is ot that good.
> 
> I need to stop talking to my baby as it is a boy jajaja she is going to have an identity crisis because of me.

:rofl: too funny!!! congrats on team :pink:!


----------



## Guppy051708

anyone still looking for a suite should check out Mermaid Maternity! They have some nice ones! I got mine last night. They also have bottoms with various panel sizes. I like the full panel bc it makes my flabby bump look round and firm :lol: but ive looked everywhere and they arn't sold anywhere else (at least what i could find). They also have the medium and the 4inch panels too. Im really excited about my purchase. I got standard shipping (just purchased this last night at 11pm) and i got an email early this AM saying it shipped already!

the one i got works for both being pregnant and not being pregnant so it means i can wear it after im done having kids too. Pretty neat! I got this one. I bought the full panel briefs as well as pair of full panel swim shorts. Im super excited! (we do A LOT of swimming in the summer)


----------



## AnakeRose

kaili said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed specific times when their baby is active? Mine is always active between 2-3pm and late at night :rofl:
> 
> he seems to wake up in the morning on my drive to work every day, right after i eat my protein/fiber bar. He also wakes up shortly after dinner, and he seems to kick a lot between 9 and 10:30pm but thats really it. If he's active in the night time I don't feel it (yet!)Click to expand...

I know what you mean about baby being active when driving. My husband and I have been on some of the forestry roads around here and whenever we go, bubs is really active.


----------



## AnakeRose

1 week left till my re-scan! Hopefully baby is not shy this time!


----------



## YoungNImum

i havnt felt any movement yet, but seen my little baby wriggle and kick last thursday so i no he/she is fine in there. i have my 20wk scan on the 9th may will e lovely to get some detailed pics


----------



## Kiss08

So it's definitely a girl!! Baby is healthy. The ultrasound tech was awesome - he walked us through every detail. We even got a CD of pictures. Not great printed photos - just the potty shot and a few 3D/4D shots of the head but at a funny angle. Fluid, placenta, and cord looked good. Baby is measuring two days ahead and weighs 11 ounces. We bought our first little girl outfit on the way home. Gender reveal for the family is next Saturday! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 67.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats on your little girl! Glad you had a great scan!!!!

We have ours tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## smonty27

congrats on your little girl! i can't wait till monday so i can see what she is up to in there


----------



## YoungNImum

yay congrats!

is anyone els staying team yellow?


----------



## babydevil1989

Congrats on the scans!!

We have jaxon for bubs! X


----------



## YoungNImum

ah lovely, Jaxon & Jax have become very popular here over the past year same with Mia

we havnt picked a middle name yet :/

has anyone thought about there labour plan yet? 
i asked the consultant on Thursday was i still classed as low risk due to having to use the injections as i wont to give birth in the home from home section in the maternity hospital did with both my other girls but they only accept low risk ladies, she said yes, which im glad about wee will have our own private room one to one care with a MW during labour are own bathroom attached to the room which has a birthing pool in so also have that option and Oh can stay over night.
I used G&A with my first daughter but Nothing with my 2nd as it made me wont to be sick, she was back to back so was very painful but worth every second.


----------



## EstelSeren

Can't believe I'm 20 weeks on Monday! This pregnancy is somehow managing to go really quickly and really slowly all at the same time! :haha: Really looking forward to my scan on Tuesday morning too! Hopefully baby will behave and we have a nice tech so we can find out the sex! 

Beca :wave:


----------



## CazM 2011

YoungNImum said:


> yay congrats!
> 
> is anyone els staying team yellow?

We are staying team yellow, everyone i know thinks we are mad or lying lol xxx


----------



## YoungNImum

CazM 2011 said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> yay congrats!
> 
> is anyone els staying team yellow?
> 
> We are staying team yellow, everyone i know thinks we are mad or lying lol xxxClick to expand...

think its just natural for me now with being team yellow twice before, it is lovely tho when baby is born and your told what youv had, only down side is you cant go out and buy for a girl or boy before they arrive. :thumbup: for team YELLOW :happydance:


----------



## CazM 2011

Yeah we had a yellow surprise with our first and I asked the midwives not to announce when she was born so my OH got to tell me we had a daughter it was so special to me that I'm looking forward to that moment again. We have all the stuff from Emma anyway so it's all yellow and white, not much shopping for me this time.


----------



## YoungNImum

yea i made sure to tell them before there heads came out that OH had to tell me haha we went crazy both times after they where born and bought pink pink pink! ill stock up on a few whites reds and creams but once he/she is born we will head out and get more sleepsuits clothes etc and same with bouncer we will wait till baby is born so we can go blue or pink. 

Alot of people think im mental as ill have 3 under 3 but truthfully my girls are so good and sleep all night bless them


----------



## under25ttc

Please change my due date to Sept 15th :)
And mark me down for 
TEAM PINK!!!!!


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats hun!!!

My scan is in two hours...............................EEK!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

:yipee:


----------



## MadamRose

kassiaethne Congratulations on your little boy 

Maybebub congratulations on your little girl

Kiss08 congratulations on your little girl 

YoungNImum we are staying team yellow, our scan in on Monday :D My birth plan is a waterpool homebirth hopefully with no pain relief :D 

under25ttc congratulation on your little girl


----------



## Kiss08

mummytochloe said:


> kassiaethne Congratulations on your little boy
> 
> Maybebub congratulations on your little girl
> 
> Kiss08 congratulations on your little girl
> 
> YoungNImum we are staying team yellow, our scan in on Monday :D My birth plan is a waterpool homebirth hopefully with no pain relief :D
> 
> under25ttc congratulation on your little girl

Thanks! Could you fix my little bundle on the first page. It has the wrong emoticon code (so it says :girl: instead of :pink:). Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## MadamRose

all sorted kiss08


----------



## lindseypao

It's a boy!!! And he's perfect!!!!


----------



## Asher

We're staying team yellow too. We did the same with the boys so figured best to do the same again! I do love the "it's a......." Moment! :)


----------



## nico82

YoungNImum said:


> yay congrats!
> 
> is anyone els staying team yellow?

I am staying team yellow as well! lol it adds to the excitement and can always buy clothes after. We want to keep the nursery simple and not too cluttered also, so no real need for us to find out the sex. Although is lovely seeing people excited over finding out :happydance:


----------



## Kiss08

I love feeling baby kick. She an active little girl and it is so fun! Love it!!


----------



## tekkitten

I love kicks too! I was surprised at how early I felt them, as I am overweight. OH felt them last week too!

I have entered the kicks-keeping-me-awake part lol.


----------



## nico82

tekkitten said:


> I love kicks too! I was surprised at how early I felt them, as I am overweight. OH felt them last week too!
> 
> I have entered the kicks-keeping-me-awake part lol.

I have reached that also :haha:
Mostly because when she/he is active it makes me need to get up to go to the toilet often also :rofl: and then its like only half a bladder she/he must be bouncing on it :haha:

Sometimes if I am sitting at my desk the baby will kick me out of nowhere and give me a fright :rofl:


----------



## Melissa_M

A third little princess for us!


----------



## Asher

Congrats Melissa :)


----------



## Mum2Micah

Melissa_M said:


> A third little princess for us!

Congrats!

It's exciting finding out but my poor bank account haha


----------



## maybebaby3

YoungNImum said:


> yea i made sure to tell them before there heads came out that OH had to tell me haha we went crazy both times after they where born and bought pink pink pink! ill stock up on a few whites reds and creams but once he/she is born we will head out and get more sleepsuits clothes etc and same with bouncer we will wait till baby is born so we can go blue or pink.
> 
> Alot of people think im mental as ill have 3 under 3 but truthfully my girls are so good and sleep all night bless them

We will have 4 under 8 with this one and people think we are mad! This is the largest age gap so far! When DS2 was born DD was 2y8m and when DD was born DS1 was 1y9m


----------



## maybebaby3

Wish I'd had the patience to stay team yellow sometimes! That said I've had great fun shopping on the Carter's website today :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

You can list me now as team blue, eeek 4 boys im going to need my girlfriends like anything just to keep sane in the coming years


----------



## vic161209

youngnimum- my labour plan is all iv thought of since getting preg, not set on what i want yet but i sure know what i dont want!(failed epidural/syntocine in labour causing excessive bleeding/ been told to stay on my back and having a back to back baby)- my dds birth was awful, i felt like id been in a car crash after n felt such shock, now i know more about what to expect ill do every thing i can to avoid what happened in my dds birth! ideally home birth no intervention/poking about, monitors, iv's, no meds:wacko:

estelseven- this is exactly how i feel- this pregnancy is flying by cant belive im 1/2 way but at same time its going soo slowly!! think its bacause im so ready to find out sex as cant shop or plan what i need untill i know.

hats off to the team yellows, i can imagine how amazing that moment must b when u not only get to see and hold your baby but find out gender. i was set on been team yellow untill about 14wks now im 100% going to find out, my need to plan and b organised has taken over. personally i feel less connected to my pregnancy calling baby 'it' not he/she or better still by its name (evie or lucas). im also a huge sale shopper n try never pay full price, so with my dd i bought up to a year in advance for xmas toys/ clothes ect as id mainly shop in summer or january sales for the following year. if its a girl ill b able to plan financially better as iv got loads left from dd, but if boy id like to get a head start on boy clothes ect that ill need befor i go bk to work when hes 1. 

any one else struggling with hormones? 
yesterday i was over come by a 'sad feeling' which got worse threw out the day, i cant think whats set me off! its so weird. by tea time i was holding off tears!!! then by bed time i was a bawling mess crying so hard on/off for hours into the night! wth! today i feel a bit tender and very silly i dont know what came over me:blush:


----------



## kaili

vic161209 said:


> hats off to the team yellows, i can imagine how amazing that moment must b when u not only get to see and hold your baby but find out gender. i was set on been team yellow untill about 14wks now im 100% going to find out, my need to plan and b organised has taken over. personally i feel less connected to my pregnancy calling baby 'it' not he/she or better still by its name (evie or lucas).

Same here. I felt weird calling him "it" all the time or "he or she". Now that we know he is a boy, my husband also feels a bit more connected to him. Its nice to hear him say things like "when is Dylan's crib being delivered?" Or "Dylan must be hungry" (when I was chowing down yesterday at dinner)... he even made a comment at our scan yesterday saying "yep! Thats my son alright!" Which was so cute!! Basically he was caught up at work and was late to our appointment, so the tech started getting measurements before he got there, and Dylan was kicking and wriggling and flipping around. As soon as my husband showed up, Dylan fell asleep and didn't move the rest of the appointment and had his back facing us til I got up and did a few jumping jacks and loud belly laughs to wake him up! DH is the same, so outspoken but literally becomes a mute when his father is around!


----------



## adopim

kaili said:


> Same here. I felt weird calling him "it" all the time or "he or she". Now that we know he is a boy, my husband also feels a bit more connected to him. Its nice to hear him say things like "when is Dylan's crib being delivered?" Or "Dylan must be hungry" (when I was chowing down yesterday at dinner)... he even made a comment at our scan yesterday saying "yep! Thats my son alright!" Which was so cute!! Basically he was caught up at work and was late to our appointment, so the tech started getting measurements before he got there, and Dylan was kicking and wriggling and flipping around. As soon as my husband showed up, Dylan fell asleep and didn't move the rest of the appointment and had his back facing us til I got up and did a few jumping jacks and loud belly laughs to wake him up! DH is the same, so outspoken but literally becomes a mute when his father is around!

That is one of my reasons for finding out too. I love being able to use the accurate pronoun as well as use her name!

Her kicking has been getting stronger by the day now. I can can feel it on the outside. She's being mighty sneaky though, whenever DH puts his hand there to feel her she suddenly becomes completely still. Lol. She's already messing with daddy! Haha


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> Same here. I felt weird calling him "it" all the time or "he or she". Now that we know he is a boy, my husband also feels a bit more connected to him. Its nice to hear him say things like "when is Dylan's crib being delivered?" Or "Dylan must be hungry" (when I was chowing down yesterday at dinner)... he even made a comment at our scan yesterday saying "yep! Thats my son alright!" Which was so cute!! Basically he was caught up at work and was late to our appointment, so the tech started getting measurements before he got there, and Dylan was kicking and wriggling and flipping around. As soon as my husband showed up, Dylan fell asleep and didn't move the rest of the appointment and had his back facing us til I got up and did a few jumping jacks and loud belly laughs to wake him up! DH is the same, so outspoken but literally becomes a mute when his father is around!

That's hilarious about baby being quiet when his father is around, just like daddy!!

I, too, like using "she/her" and calling her baby girl (until we figure out her name). Oh, and buying all the cute clothes!


----------



## taryen87

Hey ladies, hows everyone doing? been a few weeks since ive been able to get on here. Just thought id update on how everything is going for me. First off i found out i am team BLUE!! super excited since this is baby number 3 and our last, our 1st 2 are girls..

I am finally done with morning sickness! so far no issues aside from swelling already and im only 19weeks 6 days... Baby is so hyper now and starting to be able to feel him kick me when i touch my belly!

Been having to have an ultrasound almost every 2 weeks and yesterday i finally was able to get a good profile pic of him :D

I have a question for everyone, my husbands family thing is the 1st son is named after dad, so all the dads in his family are named Peter, so my son will be Peter the 5th, just wondering if anyone can think of any cute nick names i could use. My husbands name is Peter Jonathon and we all call him Pj for short so i cant really use that :( and we have picked Zachary as the middle name. any ideas would be much appreciated :D
 



Attached Files:







905304_10151598974015266_833211627_o.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Guppy051708

taryen87 said:


> I have a question for everyone, my husbands family thing is the 1st son is named after dad, so all the dads in his family are named Peter, so my son will be Peter the 5th, just wondering if anyone can think of any cute nick names i could use. My husbands name is Peter Jonathon and we all call him Pj for short so i cant really use that :( and we have picked Zachary as the middle name. any ideas would be much appreciated :D

Pete and Petee are about all i can think of.
You could also go by Zach, if your open to the middle name solely being a nn.


----------



## kassiaethne

taryen87 said:


> I have a question for everyone, my husbands family thing is the 1st son is named after dad, so all the dads in his family are named Peter, so my son will be Peter the 5th, just wondering if anyone can think of any cute nick names i could use. My husbands name is Peter Jonathon and we all call him Pj for short so i cant really use that :( and we have picked Zachary as the middle name. any ideas would be much appreciated :D

peet, pt. 

We are doing the same, my son is being named after my dad and grandfather. my grandpa was always kent and my dad kenny. Now that my dads older he will probably kent and my son kenny as the nick name. omg my son LOL every time I say it it's brand new and exciting.


----------



## MadamRose

lindseypao congratulations on your little boy 

Melissa_M congratulation on your little girl 

lynnikins congratulation on your little boy 

3 days until our scan


----------



## Mum2Micah

Is it just me or is September turning into a little boys month? 

Congrats Linikins! I will be having 3 boys and was a little in shock so I can imagine you! They are soo much fun though!

You will always be their princess :)


----------



## gatorj

Yay! 1 week till our scan! I'm so excited. I love hearing about what you all are having!!


----------



## AnakeRose

5 days till my re-scan! I hope baby isn't shy this time....


----------



## kaili

So, my dogs peed ALL OVER the carpet in our basement when we first moved in 3 years ago, they're better trained now and shouldn't do it anymore (they were puppies then), but I never noticed the mild smell til recently. My husband says he cannot smell it, my sister said it doesn't smell either, my mom and best friend say the same. But I can smell it and its awful. Very distinctly a pee smell. Stupid pregnancy hormones are going to end up making me spend 1,000 dollars to replace the carpets. Sigh.


----------



## tekkitten

Ewww! The super smell does sick in situations like that :/ sorry to hear that.

I had my scan today, all good! We got tech to write gender for us. Then we gave it to my friend. She and another friend of mine are going to plan the reveal, settings the party for may 11. Can't wait!! It was soooo hard not to look lol. I'll post scan pics tomorrow.


----------



## maybebaby3

morning all :wave: hope you all have a nice weekend! i'm checking in on here whilst eating breakfast, then on with the chores and meeting a friend in the playground nearby in a couple of hours! xx


----------



## JLMC

Morning all, love hearing what you're all having :) I think we are Definately majority little boys aren't we? It's so exciting, hope there's not long left until all those that want to know can have their gender scans! Anyone else worried about shifting this baby weight afterwards? Celebs make it look so easy but I've put a stone on already & dreadding it!! Haha. Hope you're all good xx


----------



## smonty27

good morning ladies!! i hope everyone is having a good weekend i found out this weekend that hubs got hurt while he was at training so i'm taking care of 2 babies lol 

monday is the anatmoy scan! can anyone tell me what all they are going to be looking at? and how long it might be?


----------



## smonty27

JLMC said:


> Morning all, love hearing what you're all having :) I think we are Definately majority little boys aren't we? It's so exciting, hope there's not long left until all those that want to know can have their gender scans! Anyone else worried about shifting this baby weight afterwards? Celebs make it look so easy but I've put a stone on already & dreadding it!! Haha. Hope you're all good xx

i'm a litlte worried because i got pregnant right after we took out my implant ( that was causing me to gain so much weight in the first place) but since i have been pregnant i have lost weight so hopefully i won't gain too much the rest and if i do i'm hoping its all baby lol 

but when she is born i'm going to start walking when i get the okay and then working out to hopefully shed this weight while the hubs is gone for deployment :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Mine was about 20mins. They checked heart, spine, brain, for cleft lip, that limbs are growing proportionally. Sure they do more but that's what I saw!


----------



## Melissa_M

Mine was about 45 min... They look at pretty much everything and make sure it's all there and measuring appropriately. :)


----------



## Kiss08

Mine was 15 minutes (my tech was seriously a superstar). He checked my cervix length, where my placenta is, confirmed the cord was 3 vessels, and the amniotic fluid level. As for baby, he measured brain circumfrance, her upper lip (for cleft lip), the spine (from a couple angles), made sure it was a four chamber heart with proper blood flow, looked at several organs (liver, stomach, lungs, both kidneys), measured limbs, looked at hands/feet for proper development of fingers/toes, and ended with the gender check. He also told me baby's weight, length, and how far ahead of my due date she was measuring. It was so cool to see all the little parts of baby! Have fun!!


----------



## Kiss08

Oh, and some advice I got was if you have a quiet tech, don't be afraid to ask what they're doing/measuring. It's all very interesting!


----------



## gatorj

JLMC said:


> Morning all, love hearing what you're all having :) I think we are Definately majority little boys aren't we? It's so exciting, hope there's not long left until all those that want to know can have their gender scans! Anyone else worried about shifting this baby weight afterwards? Celebs make it look so easy but I've put a stone on already & dreadding it!! Haha. Hope you're all good xx

I am!!! It is just odd to gain so much weight?!! I have never been this heavy,but I know it is all for good. I am really trying to stay active during the pregnancy, but sometimes it is hard..especially when the weather doesn't cooperate. I made an excel spreadsheet tracking my weight gain! <nerd> Lol!!:bodyb:


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> Oh, and some advice I got was if you have a quiet tech, don't be afraid to ask what they're doing/measuring. It's all very interesting!

I got a rather uncooperative tech at my last scan. She kept telling me to stay quiet...sheesh I wanna know what you're seeing! It's MY baby!


----------



## Guppy051708

All have mine have been about 30-45 minutes. They all did fab jobs 

RE: weight gain

I gained almost 14lbs w DS1. literally the day i gave birth i was back to prepregnancy weight. Within two weeks i was 10lbs under preprefnancy weight (bc i threw up so much when i was pregnant that i lost 10lbs before gaining the 14lbs) 

got pregnant about 7 months later w DS2. I gained almost 20lbs. I was 15lbs down with a day of giving birth. I was back to prepregnancy weight by one-2 weeks PP. after I had my 6 week check up I started my fitness pal and lost about 5lbs over 3 months. It wasn't working well for me so I switched to weight watchers online and I was able to lost about 30lbs over 5 months. Bc I was BFing I was only advised to lose 1-2lb per week instead of 2-3

Got pregnant again about 10 months later. Not sure how it will go but I've lost a bunch of weight due to Hypermesis. I'm 22 weeks today and finally put on 3lbs (still so sick though :( ) I didn't get back to prepregnancy weight until about 2ish weeks ago bc if the HG. I'm confident ill lose fairly quickly given my PP history. I'm significantly overweight to begin with but its still very possible to lose the baby weight in a timely manner! I BFed all of them too so I'm sure that helped to a certain extent. Any if the weight I tried losing through dietary changes was that of prepregnancy weight. I didn't have to do anything to rid the baby weight. I had a goal after DS2 to get to a healthy weight. Which is what I was working on PP (as I said the baby weight just famished without effort. The only thing I had to do was give birth). I will be going back on weight watchers once I get BFing established so that I can work towards my goal weight and actually get there this time.... I can't wait for DH to get sterilized haha


----------



## gatorj

Anake-wow that is annoying!!!!!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

gatorj said:


> Anake-wow that is annoying!!!!!!!

You're not kidding! They're not allowed to tell us the sex or even whether they can see it or not....I was so excited to find out when I went for my prenatal and it was a big let down when my doctor told me "gender undetermined". I was pretty upset because there was a huge family dinner that night and I couldn't tell them. I mean they should be allowed to say whether they can see it or not so we don't get our hopes up only to have them crushed. Thankfully they need a re-scan of a few things or I would have to pay for another ultrasound. I may still pay for one if I don't get an answer from this one. I want to know so bad!


----------



## gatorj

Oh wow. You have to be so annoyed/frustrated!! Esp. if you end up paying for it..I guess it just shows that there are no guarantees with these screens.


----------



## adopim

That is annoying. I love my tech (she did my dating scan and the unexpected one last week and will be the one to do my 20 week on the 8th). She tells me what she's doing and what I'm looking at without being asked.

As for weight gain, I put on weight after my wedding in October (I went crazy this holiday season with eating what I wanted and how much I wanted, first time doing that in years). I gained an extra 5 lbs after becoming pregnant for a total weight gain of 20 pounds. I have not put on any weight since my 12 week appt (actually, they weighed me last Monday and I had actually lost a pound). But I've dealt with late onset morning sickness and some major food aversions this time. I threw up every morning until 20 weeks with my DD, but that was the end of it everyday. I only got sick once a day. This time I don't throw up much but always feel like I might any second for most of the day. I gained 23 pounds while pregnant with my DD and over the course of a year after her birth lost an additional 20 pounds after that (I dropped about 13 just giving birth, but a total weight loss after birth of 43 pounds).
I'll be interested to see how my weight gain goes this time and how things go afterwards.


----------



## MadamRose

gatorj good luck with your scan

No idea how long my scan will be 

2 days until my scan :D


----------



## gatorj

You too mummy!! SO close!!


----------



## kaili

smonty27 said:


> monday is the anatmoy scan! can anyone tell me what all they are going to be looking at? and how long it might be?

Mine was about 40 minutes. They checked organ structures to make sure kidneys weren't dilated too much (they weren't but apparently for boys a little dilation is normal due to their growing prostate and stuff). They checked that all 4 heart chambers were there, bladder functionality, other organs. They also checked for cleft lip and missing body parts (arms legs fingers toes ears etc) and also that the umbilical cord had all the proper veins going in and out. And gender determination as well. We got a legit toilet shot, he sat on the camera as soon as we started looking for it! Also got brain and body part sizes, placenta placement and cervix length. Mine was 5.3 but I have no idea what that means


----------



## CazM 2011

Scan on Monday so excited!! Bit nervous, can't really remember my 20 weeks scan with Emma apart from I had an awful scanner who didn't seem to like pregnant women. I have come up against her already this pregnancy and have refused to let her scan me anymore as I will not be treated like a problem. Sorry for the rant!! Hope everyone feeling better? Xxx


----------



## adopim

Kaili: 5.3 is good. They like it to be 3 or more. I think under 3cm puts you at higher risk for preterm labor.

Caz: It's a wonder that some people get into the jobs that they do. If you don't like pregnant women, why be an ultrasound tech? Silly... Good for you refusing to be subjected to that!


----------



## maybebaby3

Guppy I don't think you look significantly overweight like you put it judging by your profile pic!


----------



## Guppy051708

maybebaby3 said:


> Guppy I don't think you look significantly overweight like you put it judging by your profile pic!

Due to hypothyroidism I have been overweight my entire life. Pictures are deceiving bc I mainly carry my weight in my stomach not face. I weighed 197 after my thyroid went nuts PP adding a 35lb weight gain. Typically I'm 165 when my thyroid doesn't add weight. Very hard to lose tho. I'm only 5 foot 1 so yeah that is significant. I got down to 174 on weight watchers before I got pregnant again


----------



## AnakeRose

hmmm...may have experienced my first braxton hicks today...the whole right side of my stomach tightened up a few times when we were at Costco today. Only lasted for 10 or so minutes, but it wasn't very comfortable!


----------



## Guppy051708

Ladies, this is so neat!
Im especially interested in it because even though i am a well seasoned BFer, because of a congenital issues with my breasts it is extremly hard to nurse in public without a pillow/boppy/laying down. It's essential a small purse that can hold a few diapers, wet wipes, a small outfit, your wallet/cell phone, and it's sort of like a boppy. It even clips around the back when you want to use it for nursing. it comes w a matching nursing cover too. But the greatest thing is that it wears just like a smaller purse. 
It's half off on babysteals right now, so i went ahead and got one. I really love the idea of the pillow thingy in it, given my nursing discomfort bc of breast shape/size. Very neat! 

https://baby.steals.com/

(the item will change at 9pm MT, so hurry over. If not you can purchase new at their site: https://www.peekaway.com/)


----------



## nico82

:wacko:I think my hormones are playing havoc :wacko:

Even though my partner and I are having a baby and in the process of trying to buy a house. I still get somewhat edgy or feel threatened if he texts or messages his friends (girls). Maybe I am just extra insecure now, not sure. But its hard to shake it off, I have to tell myself he wouldnt be buying a home with me if there was something to worry about. Am I being silly? Also do other people go through this and how do you cope???? :hugs:

How do you get rid of the insecure feeling?


----------



## kassiaethne

nico82 said:


> :wacko:I think my hormones are playing havoc :wacko:
> 
> Even though my partner and I are having a baby and in the process of trying to buy a house. I still get somewhat edgy or feel threatened if he texts or messages his friends (girls). Maybe I am just extra insecure now, not sure. But its hard to shake it off, I have to tell myself he wouldnt be buying a home with me if there was something to worry about. Am I being silly? Also do other people go through this and how do you cope???? :hugs:
> 
> How do you get rid of the insecure feeling?

lmao you are in the same boat I am, I've never been that way, but then a coworker bought him a gift from a vacation and I was all =.=. then I just see anyone tag him in a work photo and I'm all HE'S SITTING NEXT TO A GIRL!!!! I even called and he missed the call and one of the girls in his office told him, and my first thought was D: how dare she tell you. I just remind myself that this has never bothered me before, and I'm being stupid. and just find something shiny to distract me till I forget about it


----------



## nico82

kassiaethne said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> :wacko:I think my hormones are playing havoc :wacko:
> 
> Even though my partner and I are having a baby and in the process of trying to buy a house. I still get somewhat edgy or feel threatened if he texts or messages his friends (girls). Maybe I am just extra insecure now, not sure. But its hard to shake it off, I have to tell myself he wouldnt be buying a home with me if there was something to worry about. Am I being silly? Also do other people go through this and how do you cope???? :hugs:
> 
> How do you get rid of the insecure feeling?
> 
> lmao you are in the same boat I am, I've never been that way, but then a coworker bought him a gift from a vacation and I was all =.=. then I just see anyone tag him in a work photo and I'm all HE'S SITTING NEXT TO A GIRL!!!! I even called and he missed the call and one of the girls in his office told him, and my first thought was D: how dare she tell you. I just remind myself that this has never bothered me before, and I'm being stupid. and just find something shiny to distract me till I forget about itClick to expand...

I am glad I am not the only one going through this :rofl:
I think alot of guys and girls have both sex friends, I shouldnt be insecure and read into things because that can only make things worse and make my mind run wild. If I really thought about it, he wouldnt be wanting to get into a commitment relationship with a baby and buying a home if he wasnt faithful. Think just the hormones making me irrational :dohh:


----------



## kassiaethne

nico82 said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> :wacko:I think my hormones are playing havoc :wacko:
> 
> Even though my partner and I are having a baby and in the process of trying to buy a house. I still get somewhat edgy or feel threatened if he texts or messages his friends (girls). Maybe I am just extra insecure now, not sure. But its hard to shake it off, I have to tell myself he wouldnt be buying a home with me if there was something to worry about. Am I being silly? Also do other people go through this and how do you cope???? :hugs:
> 
> How do you get rid of the insecure feeling?
> 
> lmao you are in the same boat I am, I've never been that way, but then a coworker bought him a gift from a vacation and I was all =.=. then I just see anyone tag him in a work photo and I'm all HE'S SITTING NEXT TO A GIRL!!!! I even called and he missed the call and one of the girls in his office told him, and my first thought was D: how dare she tell you. I just remind myself that this has never bothered me before, and I'm being stupid. and just find something shiny to distract me till I forget about itClick to expand...
> 
> I am glad I am not the only one going through this :rofl:
> I think alot of guys and girls have both sex friends, I shouldnt be insecure and read into things because that can only make things worse and make my mind run wild. If I really thought about it, he wouldnt be wanting to get into a commitment relationship with a baby and buying a home if he wasnt faithful. Think just the hormones making me irrational :dohh:Click to expand...

mhmm, if you are anything like me you sit there till you're in a tissy already planning every scenario and already have yourself divorced and crying by the end of the thought session. that's why I really try hard not to think about it once I realize the thought is creeping into my head


----------



## adopim

nico82 said:


> :wacko:I think my hormones are playing havoc :wacko:
> 
> Even though my partner and I are having a baby and in the process of trying to buy a house. I still get somewhat edgy or feel threatened if he texts or messages his friends (girls). Maybe I am just extra insecure now, not sure. But its hard to shake it off, I have to tell myself he wouldnt be buying a home with me if there was something to worry about. Am I being silly? Also do other people go through this and how do you cope???? :hugs:
> 
> How do you get rid of the insecure feeling?

My DH doesn't have any friends that are girls but I still find myself feeling insecure when he talks to any female. I found a poster from many years ago that was a "Going Away" party thing for DH when he was moving. I saw a bunch if female notes including the words "I love you" as well as "I will always love you! See you soon!" That really got to me for some strange odd reason. Silly hormones....


----------



## kaili

nico82 said:


> :wacko:I think my hormones are playing havoc :wacko:
> 
> Even though my partner and I are having a baby and in the process of trying to buy a house. I still get somewhat edgy or feel threatened if he texts or messages his friends (girls). Maybe I am just extra insecure now, not sure. But its hard to shake it off, I have to tell myself he wouldnt be buying a home with me if there was something to worry about. Am I being silly? Also do other people go through this and how do you cope???? :hugs:
> 
> How do you get rid of the insecure feeling?

HAHA! This is the craziest thing (for me I think its because we used to DTD like 2-3 times a week, and now that I am preggie (after about a 2 month abstinence) we only do it maybe once a week, sometimes once every 10 days either because I am cramping, or my back hurts, or I have nasty gas (sorry!) or diarrhea or something from the pregnancy. That plus my stomach jets out like 5 feet (exaggeration) and he's a little chubby and gets self-conscious when his belly hits mine.

At any rate, I think the lack of sex all the time is what's stressing me about the "jealousy" thing. I'm not jealous per-se but as an example, MY good friend from college was living with us for the past 3 weeks (she moved out today) and she even went home on the weekends, but for some reason I would be adamant to send him on errands during the two hours that she would be home with him by herself before I get home from work on those days. It was so stupid because A. she's SO nothing like his type. B. He would never in a million years do anything to hurt me, and C. she would never do anything to me either. 

I literally don't have a single reason to freak out but for some reason I would get mad if I would walk in the door and they were literally 20 feet away from each other but they were talking to each other HAHA. She made dinner for both my husband and me one night, and I wasn't hungry, and for some stupid reason I got irritated that he sat at the table and ate with her, even though he was just being polite since I totally dissed her meal that she had spent quite a good amount of time cooking.

At any rate, I don't care if he facebook messages girls or whatever, because realistically, the only female friends I have are on this forum, and the rest are dudes, and he trusts me, so I have to be sort of fair :)


----------



## MadamRose

I will not even look at my weight gain, but only been weighed once at 8weeks so far.

Had my scan all was well, took about 40 mins baby was very wriggley at first and she couldn't look at brain. But she did and all is as should be. 

Stays team :yellow: which i am really happy about what would you say from the pics though?
 



Attached Files:







21.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 7









21+3.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Asher

I do think it might be a blue bump mtc! I'm rubbish at guessing though. Glad all was good. Nice to be able to chill out a bit. X


----------



## gatorj

Congrats mummy!

I had a weird situation today that landed me in the Dr's office (I wanted to wait till Friday but felt weird). Since yesterday I have felt these weird "flutters" in my chest. It is like a tickle/flutter/flip flop. Well, they think they are heart palpitations, which can be common in pregnancy?? I have to go see a cardiologist now though to rule out anything else more serious going on...hope not. :nope:


----------



## Guppy051708

gatorj said:


> Congrats mummy!
> 
> I had a weird situation today that landed me in the Dr's office (I wanted to wait till Friday but felt weird). Since yesterday I have felt these weird "flutters" in my chest. It is like a tickle/flutter/flip flop. Well, they think they are heart palpitations, which can be common in pregnancy?? I have to go see a cardiologist now though to rule out anything else more serious going on...hope not. :nope:

I've had these! U never had them in previous pregnancys so I was caught off guard. MW said its really common in pregnancy especially at this stage. She said right about 20ish weeks is when the women who have it mention it. She said its due to the increase blood volume and super common. Typically not anything to be worried about. I have a couple heart issues so I was sorta freaked. She told me if I got too worried I could get it checked out but I decided not to bc my heart is healthier now than in my previous pregnancy and as I said never had this before.


----------



## MadamRose

gatorj hope all is ok


----------



## gatorj

Just woke up from a nap and feel better.. I feel like the episodes are tiring? Had a few small flip flops but I am taking it easy. Going to try to cut out caffeine!? Agh tomo morning will suck. :wacko:


----------



## nico82

Does anyone find their midwife appointments completely boring???
All mine does is check my blood pressure and heart, then she listens to the baby's heart and its all over :wacko:
Because I work about an hours train ride from where my midwife appointment is, I end up having to take off from work two hours earlier just to go to a ten-fifteen minute appointment :dohh:

But they refused to let me have a midwife closer to where I work, and go figure, I work in a Childrens Hospital right next to the main hospital for my city so plenty of midwives around :blush:


----------



## AnakeRose

gatorj said:


> Just woke up from a nap and feel better.. I feel like the episodes are tiring? Had a few small flip flops but I am taking it easy. Going to try to cut out caffeine!? Agh tomo morning will suck. :wacko:

I tried to cut out caffeine but it was no use. I did manage to cut myself down to one cup a day though. I even tried subbing decaf a bit at a time and that didn't work either.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

AnakeRose said:


> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> Just woke up from a nap and feel better.. I feel like the episodes are tiring? Had a few small flip flops but I am taking it easy. Going to try to cut out caffeine!? Agh tomo morning will suck. :wacko:
> 
> I tried to cut out caffeine but it was no use. I did manage to cut myself down to one cup a day though. I even tried subbing decaf a bit at a time and that didn't work either.Click to expand...

I LOVED my coffee but at about six weeks couldn't stomach the smell of it so I just quit drinking it. At first I missed my.morning coffee, but since the smell made me nauseous and I was already so exhausted it was an easy transition.


----------



## AnakeRose

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> Just woke up from a nap and feel better.. I feel like the episodes are tiring? Had a few small flip flops but I am taking it easy. Going to try to cut out caffeine!? Agh tomo morning will suck. :wacko:
> 
> I tried to cut out caffeine but it was no use. I did manage to cut myself down to one cup a day though. I even tried subbing decaf a bit at a time and that didn't work either.Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVED my coffee but at about six weeks couldn't stomach the smell of it so I just quit drinking it. At first I missed my.morning coffee, but since the smell made me nauseous and I was already so exhausted it was an easy transition.Click to expand...

Ok that's not totally the truth...I did actually stop drinking coffee for about 3 weeks because it tasted like dish water to me. I had a cup one morning and liked it so I started having it again. Probably shouldn't have!


----------



## Guppy051708

nico82 said:


> Does anyone find their midwife appointments completely boring???
> All mine does is check my blood pressure and heart, then she listens to the baby's heart and its all over :wacko:
> Because I work about an hours train ride from where my midwife appointment is, I end up having to take off from work two hours earlier just to go to a ten-fifteen minute appointment :dohh:
> 
> But they refused to let me have a midwife closer to where I work, and go figure, I work in a Childrens Hospital right next to the main hospital for my city so plenty of midwives around :blush:

In the states (in most practices) thats a typical experience with OBs and sometimes even hospital MWs. But with my HB MWs, its fab we talk so much about anything (our appts are 1 hour in duration)i feel like i know them and im so comfortable around them. i actually look forward to my appts. in fact, i wish i could see them even when im not pregnant. lol


----------



## Guppy051708

mummytochloe said:


> I will not even look at my weight gain, but only been weighed once at 8weeks so far.
> 
> Had my scan all was well, took about 40 mins baby was very wriggley at first and she couldn't look at brain. But she did and all is as should be.
> 
> Stays team :yellow: which i am really happy about what would you say from the pics though?

hmm...purely a guess but im going with :blue:


----------



## adopim

AnakeRose said:


> gatorj said:
> 
> 
> Just woke up from a nap and feel better.. I feel like the episodes are tiring? Had a few small flip flops but I am taking it easy. Going to try to cut out caffeine!? Agh tomo morning will suck. :wacko:
> 
> I tried to cut out caffeine but it was no use. I did manage to cut myself down to one cup a day though. I even tried subbing decaf a bit at a time and that didn't work either.Click to expand...

I used to drink a ton of caffeine before I got pregnant. While we were TTC I cut quite a bit out, but there is no way I could completely cut it out unfortunately. Luckily, I'm able to keep it under 150mg most days (which is incredibly good for me and how much I used to have).


----------



## kaili

Guppy051708 said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone find their midwife appointments completely boring???
> All mine does is check my blood pressure and heart, then she listens to the baby's heart and its all over :wacko:
> Because I work about an hours train ride from where my midwife appointment is, I end up having to take off from work two hours earlier just to go to a ten-fifteen minute appointment :dohh:
> 
> But they refused to let me have a midwife closer to where I work, and go figure, I work in a Childrens Hospital right next to the main hospital for my city so plenty of midwives around :blush:
> 
> In the states (in most practices) thats a typical experience with OBs and sometimes even hospital MWs. But with my HB MWs, its fab we talk so much about anything (our appts are 1 hour in duration)i feel like i know them and im so comfortable around them. i actually look forward to my appts. in fact, i wish i could see them even when im not pregnant. lolClick to expand...

For me, my LONG appointments are the ones where 75% of the time is spent in the ultrasound room with the tech (and that part is obviously not boring). But the rest of it is usually short and to the point, so I don't have time to get bored. OB basically comes in and says "everything looks good, do you have any questions?" The only time it was any different was when they told me that I had type A- blood and would have to get the Rhogam shot and she spent about 20 minutes explaining the situation.


----------



## EstelSeren

So I had my 20 week scan today and I'm expecting another girl! :pink: Slowly coming round to the idea as I was convinced I was having a boy this time Tanwen seems to be having a harder time dealing with it than I do though as right from the start she was saying it's a boy and now she's putting her hands on my bump, pressing and saying "BOY!" :dohh: I'm sure she'll come around to the idea eventually though! 

I also found out that I have a low-lying placenta at the moment, though happily it's not covering the cervical os, just reaching, and it should hopefully move up! Really all it means at the moment is that I need to have another ultrasound at 32 weeks, which will be quite nice in a way as I never saw Tanwen that late on! It's still a worry though! I really want to avoid a c-section if I can help it!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Guppy051708

EstelSeren said:


> So I had my 20 week scan today and I'm expecting another girl! :pink: Slowly coming round to the idea as I was convinced I was having a boy this time Tanwen seems to be having a harder time dealing with it than I do though as right from the start she was saying it's a boy and now she's putting her hands on my bump, pressing and saying "BOY!" :dohh: I'm sure she'll come around to the idea eventually though!
> 
> I also found out that I have a low-lying placenta at the moment, though happily it's not covering the cervical os, just reaching, and it should hopefully move up! Really all it means at the moment is that I need to have another ultrasound at 32 weeks, which will be quite nice in a way as I never saw Tanwen that late on! It's still a worry though! I really want to avoid a c-section if I can help it!
> 
> Beca :wave:

I had a low lying anterior placenta w DS2. It moved up as the pregnancy went on. Typically they do so it sounds like u have a good shot :hugs:


----------



## Phantom710

Thought I'd post a quick bump--- 18 weeks with the twinnies---- odn't mind the stretchies they are left overs.


----------



## nico82

EstelSeren said:


> So I had my 20 week scan today and I'm expecting another girl! :pink: Slowly coming round to the idea as I was convinced I was having a boy this time Tanwen seems to be having a harder time dealing with it than I do though as right from the start she was saying it's a boy and now she's putting her hands on my bump, pressing and saying "BOY!" :dohh: I'm sure she'll come around to the idea eventually though!
> 
> I also found out that I have a low-lying placenta at the moment, though happily it's not covering the cervical os, just reaching, and it should hopefully move up! Really all it means at the moment is that I need to have another ultrasound at 32 weeks, which will be quite nice in a way as I never saw Tanwen that late on! It's still a worry though! I really want to avoid a c-section if I can help it!
> 
> Beca :wave:

Awww congrats on your second little :girl: thats so exciting!!!


----------



## Kiss08

I just watched a bunch of live birth videos (on babycenter) and am now terrified of giving birth. Why did I just do that to myself??? :cry:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Kiss08 said:


> I just watched a bunch of live birth videos (on babycenter) and am now terrified of giving birth. Why did I just do that to myself??? :cry:

Oh god...I'm curious but terrified. I think I'll hold off for at least a few more weeks to look those videos up!


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> I just watched a bunch of live birth videos (on babycenter) and am now terrified of giving birth. Why did I just do that to myself??? :cry:

HAHAHA the day i told my hubs i was preggers, he went straight to the internet and scarred me for life with countless videos (baby center, TLC, and a few others)

we watched some natural births and also some cesarians, he thinks its so awesome that i have to do it and he doesn't. sigh. men. at any rate, the positive side is that a max of around a day's worth of labor results in a lifetime of happiness so it works out ^_^


----------



## Guppy051708

I would recommend watching natural/intervention free home or water births before watching any type of programs or medicalized websites. They seem far less scary! If you stay fearful it has a huge potential to make labor longer and more painful. So dont wait until the last minute to concur that fear!


----------



## kaili

anyone else's kicks getting strong enough now where they make you feel like you might pee your pants from the pressure? ive been feeling kicks on my belly recently but a lot today i think he's facing my spine and kicking me back there and it feels weird


----------



## missangie

dont be scared, it is an AMAZING experience! Only read/watch positive birth stories is my advice. Ina May Gaskin has some great, positive books (Guide to childbirth is a good one) and https://birthwithoutfearblog.com/ has tons of positive birth stories :)


----------



## adopim

I'm staying away from birth videos this time. I watched a ton last time and freaked myself out. Since I am doing the same birth plan as last time (that may include another induction as well), I'm just going to avoid them. I decided that I'll cross that bridge when I get to it! Haha (having done this once before helps me a lot in that though).
I agree with the above. Focus on positive birth stories/videos. Do the best you can to remain positive! :)

Kaili: Yes, I have been "kicked to the bathroom" a few times so far. I'm expecting it to happen even more as she gets stronger in there. Lol.


----------



## nico82

adopim said:


> I'm staying away from birth videos this time. I watched a ton last time and freaked myself out. Since I am doing the same birth plan as last time (that may include another induction as well), I'm just going to avoid them. I decided that I'll cross that bridge when I get to it! Haha (having done this once before helps me a lot in that though).
> I agree with the above. Focus on positive birth stories/videos. Do the best you can to remain positive! :)
> 
> Kaili: Yes, I have been "kicked to the bathroom" a few times so far. I'm expecting it to happen even more as she gets stronger in there. Lol.

The only births I have seen are on television "one born every minute" and they tend to edit a majority of it out because obviously cant fit it in a half hour show :rofl: but I am not scared of giving birth. 

As long as my partner is there I can conquer anything I think. So I am tackling it fearless :haha:


----------



## Maybebub

EstelSeren said:


> So I had my 20 week scan today and I'm expecting another girl! :pink: Slowly coming round to the idea as I was convinced I was having a boy this time Tanwen seems to be having a harder time dealing with it than I do though as right from the start she was saying it's a boy and now she's putting her hands on my bump, pressing and saying "BOY!" :dohh: I'm sure she'll come around to the idea eventually though!
> 
> I also found out that I have a low-lying placenta at the moment, though happily it's not covering the cervical os, just reaching, and it should hopefully move up! Really all it means at the moment is that I need to have another ultrasound at 32 weeks, which will be quite nice in a way as I never saw Tanwen that late on! It's still a worry though! I really want to avoid a c-section if I can help it!
> 
> Beca :wave:

Hi, i also have a low lying placenta, they told me that in my last ultrasound, but she didn't seem worried at all, she told me not to worry and that I will have another scan around 30weeks to check the position, I asked if that will give me any complication during pregnancy and she told me not, but if the placenta continues there at the end of pregnancy I will need to have a csection.

Hopefully everything will be ok.


----------



## maybebaby3

I had a low placenta with DS1 and it moved up!


----------



## maybebaby3

Kiss08 said:


> I just watched a bunch of live birth videos (on babycenter) and am now terrified of giving birth. Why did I just do that to myself??? :cry:

Kiss this'll be my 4th labour. Yes it's not pleasant and its painful but just think that every contraction is one less to endure and one step closer to seeing your gorgeous daughter! :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Ugh I got acid reflux last night. I had to run to the toilet retching. It was horrid! Never had that before! My DS1 kept asking me if I was ok and trying to find a basin I could take with me to bed :)


----------



## Kiss08

The ones I watched were all like best case scenarios for the moms in them and they all loved their birth plans. It's moreso that I feel like no birth plan is right for me. I think I want a medicated birth but I am terrified of getting an epidural and want to avoid an episiotomy and pitocin if at all possible. I'm a wimp so I (think I) want drugs but the whole needle in my back thing freaks me out plus I'm pretty sure I'll pass out which is bad for me and baby. I just feel like there is so many decisions and I have no idea what the "right" ones are for me and baby. And the whole watermelon sized baby coming out my vajaja is terrifying, but that goes without saying!


----------



## maybebaby3

I never had a birth plan! Just went with the flow! Ended up with gas and air and diamorphine with all 3!


----------



## MadamRose

Kiss I find the videos often look worse. Go with the flow on the day. My daughter was 9lbs 12oz and I pretty much loved my birth. Water birth with just gas and air x


----------



## Asher

My 3 so far have just been gas and air, diamorphine with Archie but too late for it to work! I agree with Maybebaby, just go with the flow. I think once you're in the heat of labour you lose track of time and just go with it, however it ends up and with whatever meds. Archie's was not the best of births as he was 33 weeks so was rushed off straight afterwards, but the other 2 weren't so bad. Doesn't mean I'm not a wee bit scared by it all again this time!!......


----------



## YoungNImum

my eldest i got to the hospital at 8cm by the time i was shown to my room i needed to push so was given G&A it took the edge of the pain of contractions. with my 2nd i didnt use anything as the G&A made me feel sick, i do hope if i need to use the G&A this time it dosnt make me wanna puke!

i didnt have a birth plan with either of my girls, your better to keep calm stay as relaxed as possible because as soon as you feel that first contraction it will soon be over and you ll have your perfect baby youv waited 9months to meet every pain it worth that final push and your baby being placed on your chest.


----------



## adopim

I'm still going to go with the epidural. I feel like it's the right choice for me personally (again).
I would find out what your hospital offers as far as pain relief goes. I think different hospitals will offer different types. The hospital I delivered my DD at only had the epidural or a spinal block (which I chose against because it is temporary and I was afraid it would wear off) and those were all they offered.


----------



## Kiss08

Thanks for the input, everyone. I wish the US had G&A! I'm trying to just go in with an open mind but I'm such a planner by nature -- it's so hard for me to just go with the flow! :)


----------



## adopim

Kiss08 said:


> Thanks for the input, everyone. I wish the US had G&A! I'm trying to just go in with an open mind but I'm such a planner by nature -- it's so hard for me to just go with the flow! :)

I wish we had G&A too! That would be my top choice if we did!


----------



## Asher

It's crazy isn't it that you don't have G&A in the US, I wonder why? I think it would make a lot more labours more bearable. There must be a good reason though.


----------



## nico82

I dont really have a birth plan...BUT

After talking to a few girls of their experiences yesterday, they said if you can avoid a epidural (personal choice of course) than you bounce back straight after you give birth, otherwise you may take a few hours to be able to walk and have to have a catheter in you for awhile to help you pee so your limited with your movement etc.

Interesting enough they said the worst part is when the "ring of fire" happens and its about 20-30 seconds of intense burning pain as the head emerges out your vajayjay but if you can manage that the baby pretty much just comes out seconds afterwards. 

I am planning to try G&A, try walking and breathing through the pain and relaxing music during the first stage of labour, then maybe second stage with the G&A. 

Also was told when you push to hold your breath as you do it as it strengthens those stomach muscles to push the baby out. If you push and your letting the air out it isnt as effective.

Also important factor I was told was to "listen" hard to the midwife who will tell you what to do and when.

I was informed that with epidural's you cant really feel anything, or even when your pushing you cant feel your even doing that, so it could prolong labour as its kind of like searching in the dark for something, rather than having the light on if that makes sense? Also your more likely to tear as you may rush it if you cant feel anything or have the control taken off you.

Hope this helps some of you. BUT if you have had an epidural before and know what its like and it worked for you than thats the right option for you :hugs:

But first time baby, I think I want to be relaxed and calm, dont be afraid of the pain, as that makes you tense and then makes it hard to relax and let your body work. Use hot water bottles, suck ice to distract you from pain, get your partner to talk to you, or massage you, listen to music, walk around. Also I was told if you can, when your ready to push get on your knees and hold the end of the bed and let gravity take hold and the baby comes out easier as its then easier to push with the help of gravity.


----------



## YoungNImum

id also recommend a birthing ball, i was bouncing right up till i needed to push with my 2nd, also i never had the G&A untill i needed to push with my first which meant it was 100% effective as it hadnt been in my system to wear of.

yes the ring of fire is such a fab way to describe it haha


----------



## AnakeRose

So I figured out what I'm going to use for a diaper bag. I looked at dozens of traditional diaper bags and hated every one of them. Finally decided to buy a regular backpack that has a lot of pockets and a laptop space (for the change pad), and it cost a fraction of what a diaper bag costs. My husband won't even feel funny carrying it because it's a neutral colour.


----------



## gatorj

AnakeRose said:


> So I figured out what I'm going to use for a diaper bag. I looked at dozens of traditional diaper bags and hated every one of them. Finally decided to buy a regular backpack that has a lot of pockets and a laptop space (for the change pad), and it cost a fraction of what a diaper bag costs. My husband won't even feel funny carrying it because it's a neutral colour.

That is what one of my sisters did. It makes sense. I have bad shoulders and those diaper bags hurt to hold!!


----------



## gatorj

Why am I so craving sweets these days!?! Anyone else have crazy intense cravings? I like sweets but have not really had any strong desires for them. In the past 2 weeks, all I have wanted is cake, cookies, ice cream, candies..lol. Good thing I don't keep much at home but that hasn't stopped me at work from hitting the vending machines!! I know it is so bad. One lady at work said "you must be having a girl..". ?? We will find out soon?? (hopefully) It is hard to resist.


----------



## nico82

gatorj said:


> Why am I so craving sweets these days!?! Anyone else have crazy intense cravings? I like sweets but have not really had any strong desires for them. In the past 2 weeks, all I have wanted is cake, cookies, ice cream, candies..lol. Good thing I don't keep much at home but that hasn't stopped me at work from hitting the vending machines!! I know it is so bad. One lady at work said "you must be having a girl..". ?? We will find out soon?? (hopefully) It is hard to resist.

I am the same, I was totally OFF sweet things at the beginning and now the past few weeks I crave chocolate bars like never before. I have stopped eating much sweet things scared of packing on too much excess weight making it harder to lose.

So trying to eat more vegetables and fruit. I find if I keep snacking these types of things in the day I dont crave anything as I am keeping full :haha:


----------



## AnakeRose

gatorj said:


> Why am I so craving sweets these days!?! Anyone else have crazy intense cravings? I like sweets but have not really had any strong desires for them. In the past 2 weeks, all I have wanted is cake, cookies, ice cream, candies..lol. Good thing I don't keep much at home but that hasn't stopped me at work from hitting the vending machines!! I know it is so bad. One lady at work said "you must be having a girl..". ?? We will find out soon?? (hopefully) It is hard to resist.

OMG thank you! I couldn't figure out the sweets craving either. Mine has been salt water taffy :) I haven't had that stuff since I was a kid. I saw it on sale at SuperStore and bought a bag.


----------



## AnakeRose

gatorj said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> So I figured out what I'm going to use for a diaper bag. I looked at dozens of traditional diaper bags and hated every one of them. Finally decided to buy a regular backpack that has a lot of pockets and a laptop space (for the change pad), and it cost a fraction of what a diaper bag costs. My husband won't even feel funny carrying it because it's a neutral colour.
> 
> That is what one of my sisters did. It makes sense. I have bad shoulders and those diaper bags hurt to hold!!Click to expand...

Yeah I have a bad back (spondylolisthesis in L4/L5 with a bulging disc on the right side) and shoulder. There was NO way I was going to spend $100+ on a good bag when I bought a really good backpack for $40. We do a lot of hiking so this will come in handy for that too. Now to look for a decent baby carrier.

My scan went really well today! Baby is 1b 3oz (up by 4oz from last scan). I had 2 ultrasound techs today because one was doing her practicum and other was the teacher. I think they were able to see the sex, but I won't be finding that out till tomorrow at the earliest. Everything looks perfect and measuring right on schedule. Baby was playing peek-a-boo with the tech and when they turned the screen toward us LO started sucking it's thumb! SO CUTE!


----------



## gatorj

FYI-currently I am substituting Lucky Charms cereal (without milk) for "dessert"..this is less awful right!?!?! (vs oreo ice cream or reese's pieces...or brownies)..:rofl:


----------



## Atlmommy37

mummytochloe said:


> I will not even look at my weight gain, but only been weighed once at 8weeks so far.
> 
> Had my scan all was well, took about 40 mins baby was very wriggley at first and she couldn't look at brain. But she did and all is as should be.
> 
> Stays team :yellow: which i am really happy about what would you say from the pics though?

Haven't been on in a few days....cute pic glad all is well


----------



## YoungNImum

https://www.glitterjoy.com/glitter-text/dazzlejunction/09/z51825b7f29e0d.gif


----------



## YoungNImum

how is everyone?


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm off sick today as had a rough night. I think I'm suffering from acid reflux as I felt sick all night and hardly slept what with the nausea and DS2 who decided to wake up about 15 times! Think its nightmares/getting a cold. The weather is unpredictable at the mo! One day shorts and tshirt weather the next back to jumpers! No wonder everyone's coming down with sniffles!!!


----------



## YoungNImum

anything minty helps me when im sicky. worth a try plus side you constantly have nice minty breath lol well northern ireland pretty much is mild weather here during the summer we normally get about 3 weeks nice weather could be a week between very rarely tho :/ hope your LO perks up to


----------



## YoungNImum

i have my 20wk scan next week looking forward to that, i probably would have liked to find out the gender with this LO being our last the the ruddy hospital dosnt tell the gender :/


----------



## Phantom710

I think I'm the odd one out, in that I enjoy watching delivery videos of any sort (except bad outcomes) it makes me feel like I CAN do it. Granted, I know that I "can" because I have.... but.... for those that are interested--- here are my two cents. I'll "spoiler" them.



Spoiler
So, 1st, keep in mind these are my personal thoughts/feelings based on the choices i made with my first labor and if I would/would not do them again.

As a first time mom, you don't know what to expect (obviously) and I found that while reading and researching HELPS A TON, you can't be completely prepared.

My doctor was really wonderful and warned me the pros and cons of each "option".

I had to be induced at 39 weeks due to LO's size. He was a monster, and almost didn't fit out anyways :rofl:

He told me induction would make it a longer labor than natural. For me--- while I will never know for "sure" I'm pretty sure it did. Because my labor was 22 hours. I wasn't dilated when i went in at all so I was literally starting for nothing.... In the future? I probably won't induce unless necessary. Although, if you're a planner it's kind of handy having a "date". 

Paid meds: (on a side note-- god I would love gas and air here in the US) Since I was induced and was having crazy pitocin contractions-- I wimped out and got the epidural. God--- it was wonderful. For the 12 or so hours it worked. Then it stopped. Right in time for me to push. Would I get it again? In theory, I'd love to go the natural way, but if it's another long labor I would. I feel that if I had to go through the 22 hours of labor with no pain meds, I would have ended up in a c-section. I was already so exhausted at the end they had to use the forceps, and a vacuum. If it was progressing quickly? Probably not... or at least I'd try. End thought? If you want the epidural, ask when the "point of no return is" and try to hold out as close to possible to it. You want it to work when you REALLY need it.

Walking didn't help me with the pain, but it did help things "move along" I'm planning on doing as much walking as possible with these.... a 22 hour labor with TWINS does not appeal to me. 

With your contractions-- someone told me to find something you can focus on--- I thought they were full of it, but it worked. For me, I had my mom read me the contraction "reading" if I heard her saying "decreasing" numbers I felt like I could relax. The contraction WAS going away despite how it felt. 

You'll hear from people that you "forget the pain" after it's all over. Again--- I though they were full of poo. I remember holding my baby and the contractions were still going a bit, the placenta was coming out... I needed stitches.... I felt everything but it was so much in the background. Focus on that little face. Best medicine.

If you would have asked me for the next month when the next child was--- I would have told you he was my only one--- but the memory fades and it really IS worth it.

So try not to stress, don't rush the pregnancy, enjoy it. :)

<3


----------



## bboo2

I very rarely post anything, but I wanted to let all of you ladies know that I keep up on the thread almost every day. I feel like I know you all and I don't even talk to you! I am going to try to be better about posting from now on! Anyways, it is great to hear about the little pink and blue babies out there! I am staying team yellow, and it is nice to know that I am not the only one waiting to find out!!


----------



## kaili

AnakeRose said:


> So I figured out what I'm going to use for a diaper bag. I looked at dozens of traditional diaper bags and hated every one of them. Finally decided to buy a regular backpack that has a lot of pockets and a laptop space (for the change pad), and it cost a fraction of what a diaper bag costs. My husband won't even feel funny carrying it because it's a neutral colour.

We already bought a diaper backpack too, but I am thinking of taking it back and just sucking up carrying one of the ugly side bags because 2 friends of mine said the backpack is great for when DH is there to get stuff out of it, but that when they wete alone and out and about, you cant reach inside quickly to grab something to sooth a crying baby that is in your arms without having to set your kid down or shimmy the bag around. 

Though one of my friends has a bad back and had to have the both shoulders support so the backpack was the best option. Anake didnt you say at some point you had back troubles? Seems the backpack might be a good choice :)


----------



## vic161209

12 hours time ill b in my scan, please god let baby b healthy, cant wait to see him/her:cloud9: hope to find out gender too. they couldnt tell with my dd (crossed legs, and cord between them) think it would b super unlucky to happen twice!


----------



## Guppy051708

good luck vic! drink some ice cold OJ before you go, that should help :D


----------



## AnakeRose

Put me down for Team :blue: :) they were 90% sure!!


----------



## Guppy051708

congrats Anake!


----------



## Gwenylovey

AnakeRose said:


> Put me down for Team :blue: :) they were 90% sure!!

Congrats and welcome to team blue! :)


----------



## AnakeRose

kaili said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> So I figured out what I'm going to use for a diaper bag. I looked at dozens of traditional diaper bags and hated every one of them. Finally decided to buy a regular backpack that has a lot of pockets and a laptop space (for the change pad), and it cost a fraction of what a diaper bag costs. My husband won't even feel funny carrying it because it's a neutral colour.
> 
> We already bought a diaper backpack too, but I am thinking of taking it back and just sucking up carrying one of the ugly side bags because 2 friends of mine said the backpack is great for when DH is there to get stuff out of it, but that when they wete alone and out and about, you cant reach inside quickly to grab something to sooth a crying baby that is in your arms without having to set your kid down or shimmy the bag around.
> 
> Though one of my friends has a bad back and had to have the both shoulders support so the backpack was the best option. Anake didnt you say at some point you had back troubles? Seems the backpack might be a good choice :)Click to expand...

Yeah I have mid and lower back problems, shoulder problems too, but that's managable. Gotta love what sports do to your body! Blew my shoulder losing my balance skating and fell right on my elbow, dislocated a rib in my mid back reffing when I fell into an open player door. Lower back is degenerative.


----------



## gatorj

Congrats Anake! So excited for our scan tomo! Pray baby is healthy!!!:baby:


----------



## massoma8489

List track on here I haven't posted on here for a long time anyways miss coming on here and posting just that I have been so bizzzzzzzzzy with my weekly prog. Shots and my every 2 week ultrasounds little guy is doing good except I found out that there is two sacs in baby's brain they said it should be going away still preying that everything's going to be alrit that there is to add other then the growing belly and omg Nasia is bk again how are u ladies try to updat u guys later or Tomoro


----------



## massoma8489

AnakeRose said:


> Put me down for Team :blue: :) they were 90% sure!!

Cong Hun and welcome to team blue


----------



## maybebaby3

Welcome to team :blue:

Vic hope all goes well with your scan and you get your desired gender!

Gatorj can't wait to hear what you're having! :D


----------



## maybebaby3

We have a name for our little man: Jake Anthony :cloud9: DH wanted Ben but he's let me have my way. I liked Jake and Anthony is after my dear uncle who passed away just before DS1 was born. My DS1 still wants to call the baby Toby tho! Lol!


----------



## bboo2

maybebaby3 said:


> We have a name for our little man: Jake Anthony :cloud9: DH wanted Ben but he's let me have my way. I liked Jake and Anthony is after my dear uncle who passed away just before DS1 was born. My DS1 still wants to call the baby Toby tho! Lol!

I love the name! I want to use Jacob so bad, but my husband refuses because his name is Jacob and my brother's name is Jacob. Maybe I can use it for a middle name! Congrats on the decision!


----------



## YoungNImum

Lovely name both go well together aswell, I really wanna be 100% sure we have picked the perfect name as this is our last baba but nothing seems to jump out at me an I just love the name and hard agreeing with each others suggestions. Most fun part is picking a name for either boy or girl with being team yellow.


----------



## kaili

Congrats to all the blue bumps! :)


----------



## vic161209

congratz for your blue bundle anakerose:flower:

any news gatorj?

:hugs:massoma hope every thing works out

we had our scan today, :cloud9::cloud9: baby in great position for all the medical checks, baby looks as it should and tech happy its healthy. luckly we had a great scan lady who was very paitient so eventually our baby gave us the view we wanted to see, were having a :baby:girl. me and oh r thrilled:happydance:


----------



## YoungNImum

Im guessing we all have some form of bump by now, would love to see some bump pics ladies :D


----------



## adopim

Here is my 19 week bump taken last Sunday:
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/7EA8C4CF-5816-49CF-AB27-1F0E3FCE387B-3359-000004D2D8CEA313_zps057179ad.jpg

I will be taking my 20 week belly shot this Sunday :D


----------



## Mum2Micah

Here is my 20 week bump.. I will do another next week when I'm 23 if I remember!


----------



## gatorj

It's a boy!!!!!! So excited!! Everything looks good! 135bpm :) pics to follow!!


----------



## gatorj

vic161209 said:


> congratz for your blue bundle anakerose:flower:
> 
> any news gatorj?
> 
> :hugs:massoma hope every thing works out
> 
> we had our scan today, :cloud9::cloud9: baby in great position for all the medical checks, baby looks as it should and tech happy its healthy. luckly we had a great scan lady who was very paitient so eventually our baby gave us the view we wanted to see, were having a :baby:girl. me and oh r thrilled:happydance:

Congrats on team pink!!


----------



## gatorj

[IMG]https://i.imgur.com/pcMcSgj.jpg

He wasn't shy!!


----------



## YoungNImum

i will take a bump pic later as had family over today, i love seeing others bump pics, i wouldnt dare take a bare bump picture now due to an overload of stretchmarks from my previous pregnancy 

gatojr what a fantastic shot no confusion there lol congrats


----------



## vic161209

gatorj said:


> [IMG]https://i.imgur.com/pcMcSgj.jpg
> 
> He wasn't shy!!

wow! def safe to say hes a boy:haha::thumbup:


----------



## under25ttc

Vic, congrats on ur girl :) We are both due the same day, both having GIRLS! How awesome.


----------



## kaili

Anybody else experiencing a weird sensation when LO kicks? I love the giddy feeling I get in my mind when I can feel him kicking, but at the same time it is also a little discomforting. A little nauseating honestly every once in a while I get one that really makes my stomach feel a bit queasy. Once yesterday I'm pretty sure he kicked me in the spine or pelvic bone or something.


----------



## AnakeRose

kaili said:


> Anybody else experiencing a weird sensation when LO kicks? I love the giddy feeling I get in my mind when I can feel him kicking, but at the same time it is also a little discomforting. A little nauseating honestly every once in a while I get one that really makes my stomach feel a bit queasy. Once yesterday I'm pretty sure he kicked me in the spine or pelvic bone or something.

Yeah you're not alone on that one. For me some of the kicks almost feel like that bubbly feeling when you're gassy...


----------



## YoungNImum

i love feeling baby kicking no discomfort or anything almost feels like a little pop from the inside, just wait till your whole bump dose a jiggly and you can see a hand or foot side across your tummy i love that stage


----------



## YoungNImum

19+3 bump :)
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## adopim

Welcome to Team :pink: vic!

Congrats gatorJ on your blue bundle! 

I just posted my pic from last week, but here is my 20 week baby bump:
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/kay8_88/22A06FD1-C817-4650-9192-2F25F35B7E7F-4694-000006F8718D02DF_zps5aee785e.jpg

I have my 20 week ultrasound on Wednesday. :)


----------



## YoungNImum

lovely adopim your tummy looks nice an smooth an stretch mark free, i have my 20wk on Thursday :)


----------



## adopim

YoungNImum said:


> lovely adopim your tummy looks nice an smooth an stretch mark free, i have my 20wk on Thursday :)

Thanks! I think I got lucky in the stretch mark department because my mom never got them so I think I have genetics to actually thank for that. Tho I did get a few on my breasts. I sort of used Palmer's last time but I was very inconsistent with it. Lol. I may still pick some up anyway.


----------



## Asher

Lovely scan pics, and lots of people joining team pink and blue! My 20 week scan is tomorrow, and I'm almost going to need gagging to stay team yellow! I know I can do it as I have before, but it's so hard, I'm hoping the excitement of being able to properly see the baby this time will distract me from what it is!!


----------



## MadamRose

AnakeRose, Gwenylovey, massoma8489 congratulations on team blue. 

maybebaby3 lovely name

vic161209 congratulation on team pink. 

Lovely bump pics ladies.

I've attatched my 22 week bump pic.

Sorry i've been away for a few days i had a fall and ended up in hospital, after a fall and they thought i was losing fluid so they wanted to keep me in. They scaned me to check and my fluid was fine. Baby measuring big already. At 22 weeks all measurements were exactly 23 weeks and baby weighed 1lb 3oz
 



Attached Files:







22.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 1









22w.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Asher

Am pleased all is okay mtc! X


----------



## vic161209

under25ttc said:


> Vic, congrats on ur girl :) We are both due the same day, both having GIRLS! How awesome.

:thumbup: lets hope they both come on time! i was 10days over with my 1st dd! 

congratz to every one finding out/or not lol im surprised there are so many in team yellow by choice, i assumed most ppl found out. great to hear every one has had good healthy news, pray it keeps up.

scary mtc hope every things ok now :flower:


----------



## kaili

Yea you yellow peeps have such self control. I found out at 15 weeks and even that short wait almost killed me!


----------



## AnakeRose

I love all of your bumps ladies!! I don't really have a noticeable bump yet...I just look fat :cry: Guess that's what happens when you're already overweight to begin with. At least I won't have to worry about stretch marks because I already have plenty of scars from those.


----------



## Phantom710

Congrats on all the scans for Team :pink: and :blue:! The next few days cannot go fast enough for me. The parents are coming down on Thursday, we'll do lunch, the scan and a hospital tour. I'm thinking one of each!


----------



## YoungNImum

mummytochloe said:


> AnakeRose, Gwenylovey, massoma8489 congratulations on team blue.
> 
> maybebaby3 lovely name
> 
> vic161209 congratulation on team pink.
> 
> Lovely bump pics ladies.
> 
> I've attatched my 22 week bump pic.
> 
> Sorry i've been away for a few days i had a fall and ended up in hospital, after a fall and they thought i was losing fluid so they wanted to keep me in. They scaned me to check and my fluid was fine. Baby measuring big already. At 22 weeks all measurements were exactly 23 weeks and baby weighed 1lb 3oz

hope your ok after the fall and didnt hurt yourself, glad to hear everything ended up ok take it easy :hugs:


----------



## kassiaethne

AnakeRose said:


> I love all of your bumps ladies!! I don't really have a noticeable bump yet...I just look fat :cry: Guess that's what happens when you're already overweight to begin with. At least I won't have to worry about stretch marks because I already have plenty of scars from those.

Awe *hugs* I am very overweight (220) and Ive got a bump going so you have a chance to start it up without looking fat. Have you looked into maternity pants that support the belly all the way up? Those help you round out


----------



## AnakeRose

kassiaethne said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> I love all of your bumps ladies!! I don't really have a noticeable bump yet...I just look fat :cry: Guess that's what happens when you're already overweight to begin with. At least I won't have to worry about stretch marks because I already have plenty of scars from those.
> 
> Awe *hugs* I am very overweight (220) and Ive got a bump going so you have a chance to start it up without looking fat. Have you looked into maternity pants that support the belly all the way up? Those help you round outClick to expand...

I'm closer to the 300 mark unfortunately. Weird thing is, I'm athletic and I exercise a lot, but it just won't come off. In the winter I skate 8 hours a week at least and I hike and bike ride (well maybe not bike this summer) in the summer months. I've had every test imaginable and no reason. I did manage to lose 40 pounds, but I've since gained a lot of it back, but even with baby I haven't gone over where I started, thankfully. My doctor isn't worried about my weight either, she even thinks I'll weigh less after the baby. I have great blood pressure and my cholesterol is low. I have the dreaded muffin top and that's where a lot of my weight went since becoming pregnant.


----------



## kassiaethne

AnakeRose said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> I love all of your bumps ladies!! I don't really have a noticeable bump yet...I just look fat :cry: Guess that's what happens when you're already overweight to begin with. At least I won't have to worry about stretch marks because I already have plenty of scars from those.
> 
> Awe *hugs* I am very overweight (220) and Ive got a bump going so you have a chance to start it up without looking fat. Have you looked into maternity pants that support the belly all the way up? Those help you round outClick to expand...
> 
> I'm closer to the 300 mark unfortunately. Weird thing is, I'm athletic and I exercise a lot, but it just won't come off. In the winter I skate 8 hours a week at least and I hike and bike ride (well maybe not bike this summer) in the summer months. I've had every test imaginable and no reason. I did manage to lose 40 pounds, but I've since gained a lot of it back, but even with baby I haven't gone over where I started, thankfully. My doctor isn't worried about my weight either, she even thinks I'll weigh less after the baby. I have great blood pressure and my cholesterol is low. I have the dreaded muffin top and that's where a lot of my weight went since becoming pregnant.Click to expand...

oh ouch I feel you're pain, weight loss and I are not the best of friends. But gaining? SUPER EASY. It's good that you have such a good doctor that doesn't bug you about it alot. My inlaws are always asking my husband if I'm eating okay and not gaining to much


----------



## AnakeRose

kassiaethne said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> I love all of your bumps ladies!! I don't really have a noticeable bump yet...I just look fat :cry: Guess that's what happens when you're already overweight to begin with. At least I won't have to worry about stretch marks because I already have plenty of scars from those.
> 
> Awe *hugs* I am very overweight (220) and Ive got a bump going so you have a chance to start it up without looking fat. Have you looked into maternity pants that support the belly all the way up? Those help you round outClick to expand...
> 
> I'm closer to the 300 mark unfortunately. Weird thing is, I'm athletic and I exercise a lot, but it just won't come off. In the winter I skate 8 hours a week at least and I hike and bike ride (well maybe not bike this summer) in the summer months. I've had every test imaginable and no reason. I did manage to lose 40 pounds, but I've since gained a lot of it back, but even with baby I haven't gone over where I started, thankfully. My doctor isn't worried about my weight either, she even thinks I'll weigh less after the baby. I have great blood pressure and my cholesterol is low. I have the dreaded muffin top and that's where a lot of my weight went since becoming pregnant.Click to expand...
> 
> oh ouch I feel you're pain, weight loss and I are not the best of friends. But gaining? SUPER EASY. It's good that you have such a good doctor that doesn't bug you about it alot. My inlaws are always asking my husband if I'm eating okay and not gaining to muchClick to expand...

Yeah I don't get that either. I'm trying to watch what I eat, but it's been tough. All I've wanted lately has been asian food (vietnamese mostly!). This past weekend was bad because we didn't plan where we were going to eat on our trip to Vancouver and ended up eating at a really bad chinese place. Just have to load up on the veggies this week!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Now that I'm past the halfway point I'm contemplating baby stuff.

If my baby is born close to his due date, what kind of clothing and what sizes should I be looking at? I wasn't planning to do any NB size stuff. 

It will start getting chilly where I live around Oct 1. Should I be getting 0-3 months in short sleeve onsies or long sleeves? I assume all 3-6 month stuff needs to be for winter. 

Can someone explain the difference between "6 month" clothing and "3-6" or "6-9" month stuff?


----------



## AnakeRose

OperationBbyO said:


> Now that I'm past the halfway point I'm contemplating baby stuff.
> 
> If my baby is born close to his due date, what kind of clothing and what sizes should I be looking at? I wasn't planning to do any NB size stuff.
> 
> It will start getting chilly where I live around Oct 1. Should I be getting 0-3 months in short sleeve onsies or long sleeves? I assume all 3-6 month stuff needs to be for winter.
> 
> Can someone explain the difference between "6 month" clothing and "3-6" or "6-9" month stuff?

I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## kassiaethne

OperationBbyO said:


> Now that I'm past the halfway point I'm contemplating baby stuff.
> 
> If my baby is born close to his due date, what kind of clothing and what sizes should I be looking at? I wasn't planning to do any NB size stuff.
> 
> It will start getting chilly where I live around Oct 1. Should I be getting 0-3 months in short sleeve onsies or long sleeves? I assume all 3-6 month stuff needs to be for winter.
> 
> Can someone explain the difference between "6 month" clothing and "3-6" or "6-9" month stuff?

it means the clothes can be worn up to 6 months, but usually depending on the baby's size 6 months can run on the big or small size, so once you're on the halfway point of 6 months, time to switch it up


----------



## Melissa_M

Clothing is a best guess for babies. Seems like every brand has a different idea on sizing. And you never know how big or small your baby is going to be. My advice is to buy second-hand...saves you money and the clothes have barely been worn (maybe a few weeks tops!)...and since the clothes have already been washed you can see their true size.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Melissa_M said:


> Clothing is a best guess for babies. Seems like every brand has a different idea on sizing. And you never know how big or small your baby is going to be. My advice is to buy second-hand...saves you money and the clothes have barely been worn (maybe a few weeks tops!)...and since the clothes have already been washed you can see their true size.

I've been buying little bits here and there and it's all been second hand. I have one friend who is going to give me her NB baby stuff. Her baby was too big to wear any of it when he was born. :haha: She has the baby born closest to the same time of year as me so I'm hoping I can just get her hand me downs as we go. I believe her son is already in 6-9 months and he is 4 months old. He's a big boy! My cousin and his wife are also going to give me some stuff but they had a February baby so my baby won't be in the same sizes in the right season.


----------



## nico82

Has anyone reached the stage where you get dizzy spells? Out of no where mine seem to pop up! Like the room spinning


----------



## Court28

Hi all,
Had anatomy scan today! All is looking well in there, baby is now measuring almost a week ahead of due date (it has always measured under) and the ultrasound technician said it has long legs, so will be tall like daddy!
Almost straight away the ultrasound technician could see the private parts, definitely a boy!! So stoked :D


----------



## CazM 2011

Clothing wise I always warn people not to buy too much small size as it usually dosnt last long, my 1st never fit in newborn, straight into 0-3 then out of them at 6 weeks old into 3-6 and out of those at 4 months into 6-9 months, she was a long baby, and a chubby one lol, even now she is in 1 and 1/2 - 2 clothes at almost 14 months. I had scans later on to estimate weight so knew that she would be big so only had 2 newborn outfits in the end, so glad as I would have been gutted to buy it then them not fit her. If I had bought bigger clothes for when she was the correct age they wouldn't have been suitable either, lol, awkward babies mine are haha. 

Had our scan over a week ago and baby was sitting in such an awkward position she couldn't measure anything so back again this thursday, get to see baby again woo!! Will be my 4th scan so far this pregnancy, I know I've got at least 2 more after this one so lots of chance to see baby just gotta avoid looking between the legs!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Has anyone noticed their areolas have not darkened but actually lightened? Mine are exactly the same colour as the rest of my skin except the nipple...It looks strange, but I'm not worried about it. I always thought they were supposed to get darker. Oh and I haven't noticed this line I keep reading about on my stomach yet...do all women get it? or just some?


----------



## Guppy051708

Anake- this is my 4th pregnancy and I've never had the line in any of my pregnancys, not even when I was nearly 42 weeks w DS1. I think they say darker toned women are more likely to get it however not everyone will and the ones that do don't always get them this early. Also light toned ppl seem to get them too. I'm personally a more medium shade however still never got one. The line can be hormonally related but im not so sure i agree w that in 100% of cases bc if that were the case alll pregnnant women would get it, but thats just my thoughts and im now scientist so take it w a grain if salt Guess its a flip of the coin if and when u do. I'm personally not expecting to get it this time since I never had it before. 

RE: nipple color chanes:: they commonly get darker but not always and the vase majority of women don't get the super dark look until they r in labor or right after babies arrival. It has something to do w hormonal changes. W that said, since it seems to be hormonally related one would think any color change would be related, even the lighter occurrences


----------



## AnakeRose

Thanks, goes to show that Google can't always be your best resource when it comes to pregnancy!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Great, now I'm obsessively looking at my nipples! lol Mine seem to be the same as they were. My boobs are massive though. I think they grew again and my midwife told me they would get bigger when my milk came in. I don't know what I'm going to do with all these boobs!!!

When do stretch marks show up?


----------



## Court28

I noticed my first boobs stretch marks a couple of weeks ago, but just yesterday I saw they are now covered in them *sigh *
If they are going to look like this then they'd better do their breastfeeding job properly! Haha


----------



## adopim

My nipples are about the same as they were before, but they tend to stick out a lot more than usual. However, I have quite large nipples and areolas in the first place (which when I was pregnant with my first, my OB said was perfect for nursing lol). The color of mine have always been a dark kind if pink.
As for the line on my belly, I never got the actual pigment change in my first pregnancy. BUT, I did grow a line of dark hair from my belly button to my pubic area. After I had DD, most of it fell out but I still had a few random dark hairs left. I'm hoping that it won't grow this time but I'm not gonna hold my breath. Haha.


----------



## kaili

AnakeRose said:


> Has anyone noticed their areolas have not darkened but actually lightened? Mine are exactly the same colour as the rest of my skin except the nipple...It looks strange, but I'm not worried about it. I always thought they were supposed to get darker. Oh and I haven't noticed this line I keep reading about on my stomach yet...do all women get it? or just some?

my nips are a little darker (and a little wider) and my tits are seriously huge compared to before (i was an A cup, and that is being generous. and now i am a c cup and still growing)

as for "the line"... i got the line at about 15 weeks, maybe sooner, but i noticed it about 2 months ago. now it has gotten way darker, no stretch marks thankfully, i keep myself buttered up every day.

They also say that those women who get the dark line also get the darker nips, if your nips are lighter, it also makes sense that you don't have the line


----------



## kassiaethne

my nipples are now as dark as my husbands (when I usually have light pink nipples) and they are the size of freaking sand dollars. But I've also gone from a size D to a size F


----------



## adopim

Oh yeah, the growth happened to me too. Went from a B cup to a C cup already and they are still growing. I estimate a D cup by the end of the pregnancy. I bought a couple Genie Bras to tide me over until I need nursing bras. However I may need to get another size bigger by the end, hopefully not since they stretch really nicely but we'll see. My husband loves it that they got bigger tho, haha.


----------



## YoungNImum

I went from a b cup and now D again my OH is also a big fan lol as for the line I didn't have one with either of my previous pregnancies before so doubting I will this time, no change with nipples here a little larger than usual but that's about it. 

So has anyone had any odd cravings? Or maybe just normal ones? :)


----------



## AnakeRose

I can't say I've had any 'odd' cravings. Types of foods, yes. I'm craving anything asian right now! Before it was french fries and beef. My husband thinks that pickles and cheese on crackers is odd, but I've eaten that since I was a kid. Peaches and cottage cheese has been my new favourite breakfast food, but I've had pineapple and cottage cheese for years so no big difference there. I hear of some of the bizarre combinations women crave and I'm not sure if I'll get them.


----------



## kassiaethne

I'm into chocolate icecream (I usually hate it) and nutella pizza, and chicken hearts...


----------



## AnakeRose

kassiaethne said:


> I'm into chocolate icecream (I usually hate it) and nutella pizza, and chicken hearts...

mmmmmm Nutella....


----------



## Melissa_M

Chicken hearts? Haven't heard that one before!!!

My boobs are bigger and my nipples are more pronounced and darker (they were very light to begin with)...and I got the line with both of my daughters so I'm expecting I'll get it again this time. Tanning makes it worse! So I'm keeping my bump covered this summer. 
I didn't get any stretchmarks with my first and then I got a few faint ones with my second...nothing to stop me from wearing bikinis (yet...knock on wood haha). The worst thing is my belly button...I used to have a navel piercing and now it just looks weird.


----------



## kaili

Not only do I have the line, but there is a brown circle around my belly button too. It is not big but its odd


----------



## YoungNImum

i havnt craved anything so far anyway.

is anyone going to be using cloth nappies for there baby?


----------



## Phantom710

Gender scan to tomorrow with the parents!

I never got the line with my son, but I did get tons of stretchies on my boobs and stomach. Every time I'm pregnant my boobs grow and they stay that way. Any more pregnancies and I'm gonna need a reduction :haha: 

Nips neer changed either, but I'm expecting lots of things to happen differently this time around.


----------



## bboo2

YoungNImum said:


> i havnt craved anything so far anyway.
> 
> is anyone going to be using cloth nappies for there baby?

I used clothe with my DD and I will be using them again. We love them!!!


----------



## YoungNImum

I am a complete newbie when it come to cloth but I've done a little looking and I like the look of the tot bots if I can get a few cheapish ones to try out I'd like to give cloth a go with this baby :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Phantom710 said:


> Gender scan to tomorrow with the parents!
> 
> I never got the line with my son, but I did get tons of stretchies on my boobs and stomach. Every time I'm pregnant my boobs grow and they stay that way. Any more pregnancies and I'm gonna need a reduction :haha:
> 
> Nips neer changed either, but I'm expecting lots of things to happen differently this time around.

Hope you have a great scan an baby isn't hiding any of there gender parts lol I have my 20wk scan tomorrow :)


----------



## Guppy051708

YoungNImum said:


> is anyone going to be using cloth nappies for there baby?

We are! We have used them since DS1's cord fell off. We have two in CDs right now. Im really trying to get DS1 potty trained so we dont have 3 in CDs, but it doesn't seem like that's gonna happen before Macy arrives. Three in diapers kind of suck, but i know i can handle it. It's really not much different than one in diapers i suppose. 

We have a lot of different ones. A bnb friend shipped me a london tots bots and it's seriously the softest CD we own! (on the inside). I really like it. We have mainly one size Fuzzi Bunz and Bum Genious, but we have some others. The boys share the diapers and they've used them since birth since they are one size. But recently i sold about $175 worth of their CDs so i could purchase cute girly ones for Macy :blush: We are doing the sized with hers. I really like the Sandys fitteds by Motherease. They arnt the cutest diapers but i can honestly say they are THE BEST when it comes to no leaks. We also have a couple thirsties pocket duos which seem fab too. Got a plethora of other sized diapers and OMG, those size XS are THE CUTEST things ive ever seen!


----------



## bboo2

Guppy051708 said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> is anyone going to be using cloth nappies for there baby?
> 
> We are! We have used them since DS1's cord fell off. We have two in CDs right now. Im really trying to get DS1 potty trained so we dont have 3 in CDs, but it doesn't seem like that's gonna happen before Macy arrives. Three in diapers kind of suck, but i know i can handle it. It's really not much different than one in diapers i suppose.
> 
> We have a lot of different ones. A bnb friend shipped me a london tots bots and it's seriously the softest CD we own! (on the inside). I really like it. We have mainly one size Fuzzi Bunz and Bum Genious, but we have some others. The boys share the diapers and they've used them since birth since they are one size. But recently i sold about $175 worth of their CDs so i could purchase cute girly ones for Macy :blush: We are doing the sized with hers. I really like the Sandys fitteds by Motherease. They arnt the cutest diapers but i can honestly say they are THE BEST when it comes to no leaks. We also have a couple thirsties pocket duos which seem fab too. Got a plethora of other sized diapers and OMG, those size XS are THE CUTEST things ive ever seen!Click to expand...

Great info! Thanks! I only own one size fuzzi bunz, but will definitely look into the brands you mentioned because I want to get some xs for the baby.


----------



## OperationBbyO

No cloth for me. They won't take cloth at daycare and I will have to go back to work eventually. Boo on that. I've managed to get a great part time job where I can work at home at least until the baby is mobile and then I'll kick back up to full time again.


----------



## Proserpina

I am making my own all-in-one cloth diapers: 

https://partusmelior.files.wordpress.com/2013/05/clothdiapers5-3-2013.jpg

https://partusmelior.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/diaperprototypes.jpg

https://partusmelior.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/diapersnap.jpg?w=384&h=377

I find it relaxing.


----------



## YoungNImum

I have my 20wk scan today super excited to see baby again.

I'm on a waiting list for a very pretty minky owl birth to potty clothe nappie very excited 

Poserpina great talent I wouldn't no where to begin making one! Good job!


----------



## Guppy051708

Ive made three CDs and they turned out okay but no where as nice as those!
I like to sew but there was a lot of cursing going on when i made them :rofl: I didn't save anymoney that way tho. spent a lot more, in fact.


----------



## Melissa_M

Those look great Proserpina!!!

I hate laundry far too much to cloth diaper. :lol: If we had decent machines and a nice laundry room I would have considered it.


----------



## Proserpina

Guppy051708 said:


> Ive made three CDs and they turned out okay but no where as nice as those!
> I like to sew but there was a lot of cursing going on when i made them :rofl: I didn't save anymoney that way tho. spent a lot more, in fact.

This was pretty much my first time sewing anything on my own. I ordered a sewing machine for the first time. 

The raw cost of materials for 45 diapers was $230. That comes down to $5.10 per diaper, so definitely worth it, I would say. 

That is not counting the cost of supplies that I had to buy that will last me a while and can be used for other projects, like the sewing machine. If those costs are figured in, it was about $8.53 per diaper. Still a good deal.


----------



## Kiss08

DH made us stuffed pasta (chicken and bacon) for dinner last night. I ate leftovers for lunch and later found out he didn't put it in the fridge until this morning. Now I'm freaking out about food borne bacteria. How would I know if the food did any damage? Typical food poisoning symptoms?? I had a small portion so I hope I'll be okay. :(


----------



## missangie

Guppy051708 said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> is anyone going to be using cloth nappies for there baby?
> 
> We are! We have used them since DS1's cord fell off. We have two in CDs right now. Im really trying to get DS1 potty trained so we dont have 3 in CDs, but it doesn't seem like that's gonna happen before Macy arrives. Three in diapers kind of suck, but i know i can handle it. It's really not much different than one in diapers i suppose.
> 
> We have a lot of different ones. A bnb friend shipped me a london tots bots and it's seriously the softest CD we own! (on the inside). I really like it. We have mainly one size Fuzzi Bunz and Bum Genious, but we have some others. The boys share the diapers and they've used them since birth since they are one size. But recently i sold about $175 worth of their CDs so i could purchase cute girly ones for Macy :blush: We are doing the sized with hers. I really like the Sandys fitteds by Motherease. They arnt the cutest diapers but i can honestly say they are THE BEST when it comes to no leaks. We also have a couple thirsties pocket duos which seem fab too. Got a plethora of other sized diapers and OMG, those size XS are THE CUTEST things ive ever seen!Click to expand...

I use cloth with my son and will be for this little girl too! I originally started with Bumgenius 4.0 pockets, Bumgenius Freetimes (AIO), Fuzzibunz Elites, and a few other random brands, all one size diapers. Eventually I tried a SoftBums diaper and fell in love so I sold all 24 diapers I had and bought only SoftBums.


----------



## CazM 2011

Had the 20 weeks scan again baby co-operated a bit more so all the checks could be done. Got some fab pictures, he/she waved and jumped round a lot, still team yellow, wasn't even tempted to ask which I was pleased at because I wavered last week for about 2 days lol!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Phantom710

Hey everyone! Scan was today! The parents are having a baby :blue: and a...... baby :pink: !!!! Everyone is thrilled. No pics yet, but I will soon. It's been such an amazing day, kind of bummed it's over.


----------



## nico82

Phantom710 said:


> Hey everyone! Scan was today! The parents are having a baby :blue: and a...... baby :pink: !!!! Everyone is thrilled. No pics yet, but I will soon. It's been such an amazing day, kind of bummed it's over.

Thats so amazing that its one of each!!! :happydance::happydance:
If I ever had twins thats what I would have wanted also. How precious!


----------



## gatorj

Proserpina said:


> I am making my own all-in-one cloth diapers:
> 
> https://partusmelior.files.wordpress.com/2013/05/clothdiapers5-3-2013.jpg
> 
> https://partusmelior.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/diaperprototypes.jpg
> 
> https://partusmelior.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/diapersnap.jpg?w=384&h=377
> 
> I find it relaxing.

Those are awesome!!!


----------



## YoungNImum

I had my 20wk scan yesterday baby was head down bum up which ment not very good scan pics and about 30mins trying to check all that needed to be checked due to the odd potion baby was lay in scanner had me turning from side to side to try an get baby to budge a little but was to comfy lol will post scan pc when on pc later, also due date changed by 1 day if it can be changed on front page please, now 27th :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> DH made us stuffed pasta (chicken and bacon) for dinner last night. I ate leftovers for lunch and later found out he didn't put it in the fridge until this morning. Now I'm freaking out about food borne bacteria. How would I know if the food did any damage? Typical food poisoning symptoms?? I had a small portion so I hope I'll be okay. :(

Usually food poisoning will show up in a few hours. If it wasn't overly warm you should be ok. I've left stuff on the counter and nothing happened. If it hasn't shown up by now then you're fine.


----------



## massoma8489

Had my 22 +3 days scan for the sacs they said they had seen in baby's head well as of today I'm happy to say my baby boy is fun and that there's nothing there everything was great I'm so happy he alrit
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kiss08

AnakeRose said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> DH made us stuffed pasta (chicken and bacon) for dinner last night. I ate leftovers for lunch and later found out he didn't put it in the fridge until this morning. Now I'm freaking out about food borne bacteria. How would I know if the food did any damage? Typical food poisoning symptoms?? I had a small portion so I hope I'll be okay. :(
> 
> Usually food poisoning will show up in a few hours. If it wasn't overly warm you should be ok. I've left stuff on the counter and nothing happened. If it hasn't shown up by now then you're fine.Click to expand...

Thanks, I still feel fine and its been over 24 hours so I think I'm good! Glad I got off easy this time!


----------



## massoma8489

And here's the other picture of him
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## maybebaby3

I've been so busy I've missed pages and can't catch up! Hope you're all ok xxx

I've put on 10kg (22lbs) :cry: I've not even been eating that much! My bum is huge!!!! DH says that I'm 3 in 1: me, baby and my huge bum! :dohh: he doesn't mean it badly but god my bum is so fat :( what am I going to weigh at term? :(


----------



## Gwenylovey

So I've been feeling kicks up above my belly button recently, and whenever I've gotten scans baby's head has been down. However, yesterday and today I have been feeling movement really down low almost feels like it's on my cervix or deep in my vajayjay! It kind of freaked me out at first, but now I'm thinking baby turned around? Anyone else experience these low kicks?

As for the weight gain, it's really crept up on me unexpectedly the past few weeks. It's going to be a process adjusting to this new body and it's freaking me out a bit to be honest. Just keep telling myself that it's for my little guy! :)


----------



## kassiaethne

D: off to cancun today...i may not have gained anything this pregnancy yet....but I'm totally going to during this all inclusive...and i am totally going to say it's all the baby...not cuz i will be stuffing my face


----------



## Melissa_M

yep my baby has been breech almost this whole time (since I started feeling strong kicks)....and the kicks are always down really low, and then I'll have some smaller movements near the top of my bump. 

Baby has lots of time to turn around though! :) At your next appointment your doctor or MW should be able to tell you if baby is now breech :flower:


----------



## AnakeRose

Gwenylovey said:


> So I've been feeling kicks up above my belly button recently, and whenever I've gotten scans baby's head has been down. However, yesterday and today I have been feeling movement really down low almost feels like it's on my cervix or deep in my vajayjay! It kind of freaked me out at first, but now I'm thinking baby turned around? Anyone else experience these low kicks?
> 
> As for the weight gain, it's really crept up on me unexpectedly the past few weeks. It's going to be a process adjusting to this new body and it's freaking me out a bit to be honest. Just keep telling myself that it's for my little guy! :)

My baby flips around daily. One day I'll feel the head up by my belly button and the next it'll be down by my pelvis. U/S tech showed me how to tell what was the head. Baby likes to kick my bladder! and I've had a few strong kicks to the chest area when he's flipped around. 

I've gained 17 pounds so far which is kinda bothering me. My knees are starting to feel it. My doctor doesn't seem to worried about it (yet).


----------



## gatorj

massoma8489 said:


> And here's the other picture of him

So precious!!!!


----------



## EstelSeren

My baby flips around constantly! I can be feeling kicks really high up one minute and really low down the next! It was the same with my first! She was breech from 32 weeks until 36 weeks exactly when I felt her turn very definitely during the antenatal class where they were talking about the position baby should be in for an ideal birth! 2 days later she was head down and 2/5 engaged! Babies do so many somersaults in the womb whilst they still have the space that it certainly wouldn't be an issue for me for a good few more weeks! :thumbup:

Beca :wave:


----------



## tekkitten

My baby I think had been head up this whole time :) My kicks are low, but not near cervix or anything. At least, it doesnt feel like it. I'd say I feel them an inch or two above the hairline type thing.

I'm trying to deal with the weight gain as well. I used to have some pretty lame body issues, and there is a part of me that hates seeing the number on the scale go up. Luckily I have a nice fellow reassure me daily that it's a good thing :) So far I am at 10-11 lbs.

Baby is also measuring a week ahead, but I'm keeping my ticker the same xox


----------



## massoma8489

gatorj said:


> massoma8489 said:
> 
> 
> And here's the other picture of him
> 
> So precious!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks a lot it took for ever to get these images he was so all over the place


----------



## Gwenylovey

AnakeRose said:


> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> So I've been feeling kicks up above my belly button recently, and whenever I've gotten scans baby's head has been down. However, yesterday and today I have been feeling movement really down low almost feels like it's on my cervix or deep in my vajayjay! It kind of freaked me out at first, but now I'm thinking baby turned around? Anyone else experience these low kicks?
> 
> As for the weight gain, it's really crept up on me unexpectedly the past few weeks. It's going to be a process adjusting to this new body and it's freaking me out a bit to be honest. Just keep telling myself that it's for my little guy! :)
> 
> My baby flips around daily. One day I'll feel the head up by my belly button and the next it'll be down by my pelvis. U/S tech showed me how to tell what was the head. Baby likes to kick my bladder! and I've had a few strong kicks to the chest area when he's flipped around.
> 
> I've gained 17 pounds so far which is kinda bothering me. My knees are starting to feel it. My doctor doesn't seem to worried about it (yet).Click to expand...

Oh is it easy to explain how to know where the head is? I'd love to know!


----------



## Guppy051708

Today is V-Day for miss. macy! :dance: I cant believe im 24 weeks already. The first half of the pregnancy took forever!!! but it seems like it's really going by fast now.

My baby is doing flips constantly, though i think she prefers either breech or transverse. No worries ladies- plenty of time for that to change!

I know someone asked a while back about bumps, so here is my progression so far:

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/6monthsgoodPicMonkeyCollage_zpseea51ca2.jpg


----------



## Proserpina

*mummytochloe* ~ Here are some updates to the master list on page 1. These come from people whom I've kept up with because they're part of the smaller "EDD September 20" thread, or I've noticed their threads on the subject in 2nd trimester: 

Loukachu ~ :blue:
jojo_b ~ :blue: 
agreeksmom ~ :pink:
bump_wanted ~ :pink:
HaileysMommy1 ~ :pink:
WantaBelly ~ :angel:2.9.2013


----------



## AnakeRose

Gwenylovey, when I'm lying on my back I can feel a larger hard spot on the edges of my stomach. I thought it might have been the head at first anyways, but the ultrasound tech told me that usually where it's harder it's where the head is. I pointed out where I thought it was and she verified it. Maybe it's just me. Little guy is kicking me on my side right now lol.


----------



## AnakeRose

and just as I type that, he's moved and now kicking my bladder! I have a little soccer player! or a practical joker!


----------



## AnakeRose

Cupcakes for tonight's Mother's Day / Gender Reveal dinner :) They have a blue filling. 

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130511_133041_zpsfc3e0e8f.jpg


----------



## missangie

AnakeRose said:


> Cupcakes for tonight's Mother's Day / Gender Reveal dinner :) They have a blue filling.
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130511_133041_zpsfc3e0e8f.jpg

oh great! Now I REALLY want a cupcake!!! Those look yummy!  Hope you have a fun gender reveal party


----------



## AnakeRose

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130511_184019_zpse9d5d1ab.jpg


----------



## Asher

Love those cupcakes! What a fab idea!! :)


----------



## tekkitten

Well, I am officially team pink!!! :pink:

Which is totally crazy, as I was so sure I was having a boy. We just did our gender reveal tonight, and found out the same time as all our family and friends. It was just fabulous <3


----------



## Asher

Congrats!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Congrats :)


----------



## babydevil1989

hi - i havnt been on here for a while - been mega busy and just got back from a lovely week away! 

today my baby is viable!!! 24 weeks i cant believe how quick its gone!

feeling lots of movement now, he is a very hiccuppy baby just like his older brother was!

hope everyone is ok?

will catch up on the thread later once DS is in bed!! x


----------



## Melissa_M

Happy Mother's Day everyone!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Happy Mother's Day to all you mom's and mom's to be :D

Little guy already feels like he's trying to kick his way out of my stomach...going to be and interesting summer!


----------



## tekkitten

Thanks ladies :p

And Happy Mothers day everyone! I hope you all had a fab day <3


----------



## Maybebub

tekkitten said:


> Well, I am officially team pink!!! :pink:
> 
> Which is totally crazy, as I was so sure I was having a boy. We just did our gender reveal tonight, and found out the same time as all our family and friends. It was just fabulous <3

Congrats! The same happened to me, I was completelly sure I was having a boy and it is a girl, could not be more excited :D


----------



## Nola0841

Same thing happened with me. COuld have sworn it was a girl, but we are having a boy. We are thrilled cause we wanted a boy first :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats to everyone who just found out about your LOs gender.


----------



## nico82

My baby kicked me so hard yesterday I actually thought it was going to break its way out lol it didnt hurt but I felt like if I looked down its leg be sticking out from my clothes :rofl:


----------



## AnakeRose

I'm starting to feel kicking up near my rib cage now. I have one spot down low on my left side that keeps cramping.


----------



## Atlmommy37

The baby did something the other day while I was asleep. I threw back the blanket thinking something was on me. It scared the hell out of me till I realized it was the baby...:rofl:


----------



## massoma8489

Atlmommy37 said:


> The baby did something the other day while I was asleep. I threw back the blanket thinking something was on me. It scared the hell out of me till I realized it was the baby...:rofl:

Omg I thought I was the only one I was thinking the pregnecy was making me losing it lol but scary I know wat u mean lol


----------



## vic161209

darn hormones :growlmad:
i feel so mardy n stressy this last week and its getting worse, its like pmt 
x100, any one else? i hate it i know im been crazy but cant help it. :dohh:


----------



## HeatherLTBee

Hello ladies!!!:winkwink:

I have gained 3 pounds but I feel like a WHALE! When I walk up steps I am completely out of breath! lol :cry:

And darn it, when I'm driving down the road, this little bean always kicks my bladder!!! I thought that came LATER!!! Apparently not! :dohh:

Oh the joys of creating life :cloud9:


----------



## Kiss08

I can't stop peeing! I thought this wouldn't start until third tri.. I have to pee constantly though and each time it feels like I have to go so bad but then it's such a small amount. So frustrating! Also makes it difficult for me to convince myself to keeping drinking water when I know that'll continue to make the bathroom trips more frequent!


----------



## HeatherLTBee

Kiss08 said:


> I can't stop peeing! I thought this wouldn't start until third tri.. I have to pee constantly though and each time it feels like I have to go so bad but then it's such a small amount. So frustrating! Also makes it difficult for me to convince myself to keeping drinking water when I know that'll continue to make the bathroom trips more frequent!

Exactly! And I hate going to my step daughters games because they only have port-a-pottys!!!!! I can't NOT pee for 2 hours! Lol


----------



## Proserpina

Did my 21.5-week anomaly scan today. No sign of birth defects, baby is measuring almost a week ahead, which would mean moving my due date to Sept. 14. However, I am certain of my LMP and ovulation dates, so stubbornly sticking to my Sept. 20 due date. 

Did a "guess-the-sex" thread with U/S pics posted here.


----------



## YoungNImum

Well it's official iv popped which means a very noticeable bump :)
Thought I'd share a very fab scan pic from my 20wk scan my babas leg an foot! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 2


----------



## louise1302

my beautiful Seren Grace was born sleeping on saturday at 24 weeks 3 days. i went to hosp as over the course of a day her movements slowwed and it was too late she weas gone
she is beautiful and weighed 1lb 6oz

please please please dont let them fob you off by saying you shouldnt count kicks before 28 weeks you know your babies ladies if their movements change get checked

my princess after my 5 sons is gone im hurting so much and ive no idea how im going to get through :(


----------



## Guppy051708

Kiss08 said:


> I can't stop peeing! I thought this wouldn't start until third tri.. I have to pee constantly though and each time it feels like I have to go so bad but then it's such a small amount. So frustrating! Also makes it difficult for me to convince myself to keeping drinking water when I know that'll continue to make the bathroom trips more frequent!


not to worry you, but have you been checked for a UTI? Kind of sounds more along those lines than simply pregnancy related. Of course anything is possible, so it very well could just be the norm for you, but i see some red flags for a UTI in what you said. They are very common in pregnancy and many women dont even know they have one.


----------



## CazM 2011

I'm so sorry Louise, you and your beautiful daughter are in my thoughts xxxx


----------



## Guppy051708

louise1302 said:


> my beautiful Seren Grace was born sleeping on saturday at 24 weeks 3 days. i went to hosp as over the course of a day her movements slowwed and it was too late she weas gone
> she is beautiful and weighed 1lb 6oz
> 
> please please please dont let them fob you off by saying you shouldnt count kicks before 28 weeks you know your babies ladies if their movements change get checked
> 
> my princess after my 5 sons is gone im hurting so much and ive no idea how im going to get through :(

oh honni :hugs: i am so sorry.
Praying that peace will abound. My condolences <3


----------



## adopim

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family Louise :cry:


----------



## Melissa_M

So sorry Louise :cry: :hugs:


----------



## YoungNImum

Stay strong Louise again im so sorry youv had to go through all the heart ache of loosing a child. im sure she was all you could have imagined and more, fly high Seren and watch over your mummy huge hugs louise x


----------



## Zebra2023

So sorry Louise, thoughts are with you and your family :hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

louise1302 said:


> my beautiful Seren Grace was born sleeping on saturday at 24 weeks 3 days. i went to hosp as over the course of a day her movements slowwed and it was too late she weas gone
> she is beautiful and weighed 1lb 6oz
> 
> please please please dont let them fob you off by saying you shouldnt count kicks before 28 weeks you know your babies ladies if their movements change get checked
> 
> my princess after my 5 sons is gone im hurting so much and ive no idea how im going to get through :(

oh Louise my heart is broken for you. :cry::hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## klcuk3

So sorry for your loss Louise, my thoughts are with you and your family xx


----------



## EstelSeren

So sorry for your loss Louise! :hugs::hug:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Asher

So, so sorry Louise. Xxx


----------



## Kiss08

Guppy051708 said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> I can't stop peeing! I thought this wouldn't start until third tri.. I have to pee constantly though and each time it feels like I have to go so bad but then it's such a small amount. So frustrating! Also makes it difficult for me to convince myself to keeping drinking water when I know that'll continue to make the bathroom trips more frequent!
> 
> not to worry you, but have you been checked for a UTI? Kind of sounds more along those lines than simply pregnancy related. Of course anything is possible, so it very well could just be the norm for you, but i see some red flags for a UTI in what you said. They are very common in pregnancy and many women dont even know they have one.Click to expand...

I've had lots of UTIs in my life so I know this isn't that. I think it's just my shrunken bladder (especially since it fluctuates so much with my fluid intake and there's no pain associated with it). Thanks for the concern though.



louise1302 said:


> my beautiful Seren Grace was born sleeping on saturday at 24 weeks 3 days. i went to hosp as over the course of a day her movements slowwed and it was too late she weas gone
> she is beautiful and weighed 1lb 6oz
> 
> please please please dont let them fob you off by saying you shouldnt count kicks before 28 weeks you know your babies ladies if their movements change get checked
> 
> my princess after my 5 sons is gone im hurting so much and ive no idea how im going to get through :(

I am so, so sorry for your loss. I cannot imagine how difficult this must be. I hope you can someday find piece and have good support through this grieving process. :hugs:


----------



## Atlmommy37

louise1302 said:


> my beautiful Seren Grace was born sleeping on saturday at 24 weeks 3 days. i went to hosp as over the course of a day her movements slowwed and it was too late she weas gone
> she is beautiful and weighed 1lb 6oz
> 
> please please please dont let them fob you off by saying you shouldnt count kicks before 28 weeks you know your babies ladies if their movements change get checked
> 
> my princess after my 5 sons is gone im hurting so much and ive no idea how im going to get through :([/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss. I'll be praying for you and your family :hugs:


----------



## nico82

louise1302 said:


> my beautiful Seren Grace was born sleeping on saturday at 24 weeks 3 days. i went to hosp as over the course of a day her movements slowwed and it was too late she weas gone
> she is beautiful and weighed 1lb 6oz
> 
> please please please dont let them fob you off by saying you shouldnt count kicks before 28 weeks you know your babies ladies if their movements change get checked
> 
> my princess after my 5 sons is gone im hurting so much and ive no idea how im going to get through :(

I am so sorry Louise :hugs: I can not even imagine how you are feeling. After being with you from the start of this journey I cant help but feel so heartbroken for you and your family.

All my love and support :cry:


----------



## Proserpina

louise1302 said:


> my beautiful Seren Grace was born sleeping on saturday at 24 weeks 3 days.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mum2Micah

I'm so sorry Louise. My heart is broken for you. Prayers and thoughts with you through this sad, sad time. Xx


----------



## gatorj

I am so sorry Louise!! My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family!!!:hugs:


----------



## massoma8489

So sorry Louise I'm so heart broken for u u reminded me of my loss it hurts up to this day there in a better place now it's so hard god help u dear


----------



## massoma8489

Today I have been thinking scary thought the what ifs and every time I feel my baby moving my mind goes straight to labor


----------



## nico82

I think I might have felt my first ever braxton hicks? It was at lunchtime and about five short jolts of pain like tensing of muscles contracting and letting go but very quick??? Is this what it feels like??? Or maybe was feeling something else :shrug:


----------



## Melissa_M

Mine have always been a tightening feeling in my abdomen and it's constant and lasts for about a minute or so and my uterus goes rock-hard.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Louise, I am so sorry for the loss of your daughter. Any loss is difficult but I can empathize with how devastating it is later on in pregnancy. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this time and I wish you much strength.


----------



## babydevil1989

So sorry for your loss louise xx


----------



## bboo2

I'm so sorry Louise, my thoughts and prayers are with you, Seren and your family.


----------



## AnakeRose

nico82 said:


> I think I might have felt my first ever braxton hicks? It was at lunchtime and about five short jolts of pain like tensing of muscles contracting and letting go but very quick??? Is this what it feels like??? Or maybe was feeling something else :shrug:

I've been having that off and on for about 2 weeks. That's what I'm feeling too. Unless it's sustained and consistent I wouldn't worry too much about it. But if it starts coming in regular intervals and is getting stronger, then get checked. I also get bad cramps in my lower belly if I stand up too fast (ouch!). I also find if I lift something that's a little too heavy I'll get those sharp cramps.


----------



## Court28

So sorry for your loss louise :(


I had braxton hicks the other morning but it was more of a tightening feeling, no pain. My whole uterus went rock hard, it felt and looked so strange!


----------



## massoma8489

nico82 said:


> I think I might have felt my first ever braxton hicks? It was at lunchtime and about five short jolts of pain like tensing of muscles contracting and letting go but very quick??? Is this what it feels like??? Or maybe was feeling something else :shrug:

Feels like period pain for a little and then goes away I have been feel some too it makes me think back to labor and those amazing contractions lol:dohh::nope:


----------



## kaili

Closest thing I have to those cramps are always the result of a fierce sneeze. Ever time it happens I have to keel over for about 60 seconds til the pain subsides.


----------



## tekkitten

Same here, I get once in a blue moon when I sneeze or get up too quickly :/


----------



## Kiss08

For me, I notice the round ligament pain when I sneeze/cough/move too fast. The Braxton Hicks hit me randomly and it doesn't feel like I overstretched something (like with the RLP) but just feels like an uncomfortable tightening of my uterus.

Speaking of Braxton Hicks, I had a cousin name her kid Braxton. I would always associate my baby with the painful symptom of pregnancy!


----------



## Melissa_M

The sneezing/coughing/getting up quickly pain isn't the same as Braxton hicks...it's more like pulling a muscle. BH contractions usually don't hurt and they feel almost the same as a regular contraction except no pain and they are usually random.


----------



## AnakeRose

I think my first 'craving' is taco salad...that's all I want to eat lately.


----------



## Melissa_M

Sounds pretty good! I'm trying to convince DH to bring me home tostitos and salsa con queso mmmmm


----------



## tekkitten

I've been perving on strawberries whipped cream and dark chocolate chips lol. Soooo good!

And it sounds like its not Braxton hicks for me, is the pulling a muscle pain round ligament pain. When you sneeze?


----------



## vic161209

:hug: louise, i am without words for u, i can not imagine your pain, im so so sorry to and your family x


----------



## babycrazy1706

louise1302 said:


> my beautiful Seren Grace was born sleeping on saturday at 24 weeks 3 days. i went to hosp as over the course of a day her movements slowwed and it was too late she weas gone
> she is beautiful and weighed 1lb 6oz
> 
> please please please dont let them fob you off by saying you shouldnt count kicks before 28 weeks you know your babies ladies if their movements change get checked
> 
> my princess after my 5 sons is gone im hurting so much and ive no idea how im going to get through :(

incredibly sorry for your loss :cry:

rest in peace little angel Xx


----------



## babydevil1989

Ahhh 25 weeks today!! Its a bit scary to say only 15 weeks until due date!! :wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

DH and I decided to start a charm bracelet for our LO. Thinking we will keep filling it until she's an adult at some event (wedding, graduation, or something like that). We decided to go with Pandora and the first charm we got is a little baby booty with a pink gem (tough to see in this pic tho) The boys are going to give her a charm at the birth that says 'sweet sister' :cloud9: 





babydevil1989 said:


> Ahhh 25 weeks today!! Its a bit scary to say only 15 weeks until due date!! :wacko:

Was totally thinking the same. :shock:


----------



## AnakeRose

babydevil1989 said:


> Ahhh 25 weeks today!! Its a bit scary to say only 15 weeks until due date!! :wacko:

I hear ya! I'm 25 Weeks tomorrow :) Started getting the baby's room figured out. Painting the walls green next weekend and slowly starting to get the crib built and things placed. I just can't believe how fast this has gone (for me at least!)


----------



## Guppy051708

i feel like the first 20 weeks went slowly but now it just seems like it's flying! (Thank God! Im sooo ready to get the birth part over with :lol:)


----------



## AnakeRose

So I had a terrible nights sleep last night...well to be fair it was my own fault. I couldn't remember the last time yesterday that I'd felt my little guy kick so I started poking him while I was lying in bed last night to get a response.....

Well I got a response and I think he was mad I woke him up! He kicked me (and hard) for a good 3 hours....guess I learned my lesson...don't wake the baby! (or to quote LOTR...."don't disturbe the water")


----------



## Guppy051708

"Let sleeping dogs lie" 
lol his response is funny


----------



## AnakeRose

LOL yeah no kidding.

So is anyone else having issues getting comfortable while sleeping? I know you're not supposed to sleep on your back, but right now it's the most comfortable! Can't really sleep on my left side because I have a messed up shoulder and my right side just never seem to end up on my right side. I'm a total stomach sleeper and since I hurt my back in November I haven't been able to do that either...


----------



## Guppy051708

yes. i feel like ive gotten a lot more uncomfortable and a lot earlier than in my other pregnancys. I def recommend those huge pregnancy pillows. DH hates them bc it takes up so much room but whatever! they are fab and well worth the $50. I even use them PP (and sometimes DH steals it :haha:). 

If your comfortable, sleeping on your back isn't as scary a thing as it can be made out to be. If you start breathing heavy or getting lightheaded/dizzy then roll over. Your body will let you know if it's not a good position :thumbup: Im to the point now where i cant breath very well laying on my back (just started the other night), otherwise i would keep on doing whatever works.


----------



## babydevil1989

its gone so fast for me only 3 more weeks until i leave work!! eeekkkk!!

im having the worst trouble sleeping between the spd and nightmares and OHs snoring its ridiculous!! x


----------



## adopim

I don't sleep too well either. I thought about getting a body pillow, but I think it would just end up on the floor every night. I'm still undecided.
I convinced my husband to go in for a sleep study. His snoring was awful too. His sleep study revealed he has Obstructive Sleep Apnea (which cause his ridiculous snoring). So now he uses a CPAP and I don't have to lose sleep over his snoring anymore. Lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

Snoring is actually a sign of something not right. Usually apnea. Having a tongue tie (even a sneaky, small tie) can cause that. Another sign of sleep apnea is if the tongue has ridges on the side.


----------



## AnakeRose

babydevil1989 said:


> its gone so fast for me only 3 more weeks until i leave work!! eeekkkk!!
> 
> im having the worst trouble sleeping between the spd and nightmares and OHs snoring its ridiculous!! x

Wow that's early! I'm not off till August 23rd.


----------



## AnakeRose

adopim said:


> I don't sleep too well either. I thought about getting a body pillow, but I think it would just end up on the floor every night. I'm still undecided.
> I convinced my husband to go in for a sleep study. His snoring was awful too. His sleep study revealed he has Obstructive Sleep Apnea (which cause his ridiculous snoring). So now he uses a CPAP and I don't have to lose sleep over his snoring anymore. Lol.

SO glad you got him to go in to be checked! Obstructive Sleep Apnea can be life threatening if it's not treated. It puts stress on the heart. He's probably in a better mood now that he's on the CPAP right? My dad and brother both have it.


----------



## adopim

AnakeRose said:


> SO glad you got him to go in to be checked! Obstructive Sleep Apnea can be life threatening if it's not treated. It puts stress on the heart. He's probably in a better mood now that he's on the CPAP right? My dad and brother both have it.

I am glad I convinced him too! While his actual OSA is relatively mild, only stopping his breathing a few times a night, his oxygen levels hit an alarming low while he slept. His levels averaged in the upper 80s during his sleep study! 
He's definitely starting to feel better and the quality of his sleep improving. He's still getting used to wearing it at night and training his mouth to stay closed but things are definitely looking up! :D


----------



## Court28

I wish I was leaving work that early, I will be working until I am 39 weeks :/ its going to be an interesting time for me haha


----------



## AnakeRose

Court28 said:


> I wish I was leaving work that early, I will be working until I am 39 weeks :/ its going to be an interesting time for me haha

Yeah I'll be almost 39 weeks. I don't medically need to be off because I have a non physical job, and I already used up my medical EI when I hurt my back. Just have Maternity EI for 15 weeks and then I'm eligible for Parental Leave for 35 weeks. Not sure if I'll use it all yet.


----------



## Kiss08

I'm working until I go into labor. I'm starting a new job at 36 weeks so I'm trying to work as long as I can before I take my 6-week leave (unfortunately unpaid since I will have just started at that job). My job is non-physical and only four days a week do I'm hoping it won't be too bad..


----------



## nico82

I will be working up until August 28th and I am due September 4th. We will see how this goes :rofl: I have up to three hours travel to and from work so that may be the decider if I end up finishing earlier. It may end up too uncomfortable for me especially on the train, also I think the 6am wake up calls may leave me feeling so exhausted by the end of the day as I dont get home until around 7pm :wacko:

On other news we are putting in an offer on a house today! With a settlement of six weeks looks like we be having a full on 3rd trimester, at least will be busy preparing the nursery and settling into the house so will keep me occupied :haha:

My last monthly midwife appointment on the 28th May and then I will be seeing her every two weeks! :dohh: that makes it all seem too real :haha:

We only get 14 weeks paid maternity leave here in New Zealand. Then we can have the rest of the year off on maternity leave but its unpaid though which makes it really difficult. And I am pretty sure those 14 weeks will fly by so quickly too! Eeeeeeeek!!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

nico82 said:


> I will be working up until August 28th and I am due September 4th. We will see how this goes :rofl: I have up to three hours travel to and from work so that may be the decider if I end up finishing earlier. It may end up too uncomfortable for me especially on the train, also I think the 6am wake up calls may leave me feeling so exhausted by the end of the day as I dont get home until around 7pm :wacko:
> 
> On other news we are putting in an offer on a house today! With a settlement of six weeks looks like we be having a full on 3rd trimester, at least will be busy preparing the nursery and settling into the house so will keep me occupied :haha:
> 
> My last monthly midwife appointment on the 28th May and then I will be seeing her every two weeks! :dohh: that makes it all seem too real :haha:
> 
> We only get 14 weeks paid maternity leave here in New Zealand. Then we can have the rest of the year off on maternity leave but its unpaid though which makes it really difficult. And I am pretty sure those 14 weeks will fly by so quickly too! Eeeeeeeek!!!!

In Canada we get 15 weeks paid Maternity EI, but it's only like 60% of your wages and you need to have worked 600+ hours in the last calendar year to qualify. They have some formula to work out how much you get based on hours worked blah blah blah...I haven't looked into parental leave to see if I'd still get paid for that. I'd think it works out to be the same as EI though.

https://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/ei/types/maternity_parental.shtml#much


----------



## Melissa_M

yep parental leave is the same pay as maternity leave :flower: 
And it's 60% of your wages but there's a cap at around 20K for the year.


----------



## babydevil1989

Im a carer so it starts to get difficult with a bump plus my SPD is severely aggrevated by working iv got 2 weeks annual leave then I start maternity leave at 30 weeks! Cant wait im in pain for 2 days after working its a nightmare x


----------



## nik25

Wow that's amazing you all get that much maternity leave. Here in the U.S you only get 6-8 weeks top. Unfortunately for me (since DH and I are both self employed) I have no paid time off & being self employed, I can only get individual insurance so it's crazy expensive and dosent cover much but its all worth it:):) How is everyone feeling?


----------



## Kiss08

I had an odd thing happen last night. I was feeling good all day but when I laid down to bed, I started getting this headache. It started dull and at the top of my head and slowly moved down my to my neck. I was up from 2-5 am. The pain intensified and Tylenol didnt help. I put an ice pack on the back of my neck (which is difficult when you can't lay on your back!). It went away in about an hour after adding the ice pack. Also last night, entire limbs were falling asleep several times. One time, my left hip, right leg, and left arm all went numb (I was laying on my left then). I've had body parts fall asleep more since I've been pregnant but this was a bit much. Any ideas as to what's going on?? I feel fine this morning aside from feeling groggy and sleep deprived.


----------



## AnakeRose

I've had that off and on. It might have to do with the softened ligaments and blood flow.


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> I'm working until I go into labor. I'm starting a new job at 36 weeks so I'm trying to work as long as I can before I take my 6-week leave (unfortunately unpaid since I will have just started at that job). My job is non-physical and only four days a week do I'm hoping it won't be too bad..

Me too kiss, my boss told me last week that I can work from home starting September 5th since my delivery hospital is almost an hour away from where I work. So that way if I go into labor, I can be at the hospital faster and also not have to worry with the added stress of getting ready for the day and making it into the office! Glad for this because I want every second of maternity leave I spend to be spent with little man in hands, not in womb!


----------



## AnakeRose

OK so I think we have it narrowed down to 2 names....

Evan Michael DeGroot (my pick)
Ryan Scott DeGroot (Michael's pick)


----------



## Guppy051708

Who wants to come over and paint? :haha: today we picked out Macy's curtains and paint color. Going with light purple, airy curtains and a light pink paint (called "Blushing Bride"). It's a very small room w only one window and id like to brighten up a bit and make it look a tad bigger. Hoping this helps. Should match great w her bedding...and hopefully any bedding as she grows. ...i am not looking forward to priming though! We just painted this room 2 years ago for DS2. It's tan, burgundy, and chocolate brown...that ought to be fun! :roll: lol





AnakeRose said:


> OK so I think we have it narrowed down to 2 names....
> 
> Evan Michael DeGroot (my pick)
> Ryan Scott DeGroot (Michael's pick)

Both are nice but i like your pick better ;)


----------



## YoungNImum

i like Ryan Scott but both nice choices :)


----------



## YoungNImum

my cloth nappies have started to arrive excited!!


----------



## Guppy051708

We are such a terrific help :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

YoungNImum said:


> my cloth nappies have started to arrive excited!!

:dance: fluff mail is always fun mail!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## AnakeRose

Has anyone noticed old injuries (ie knees, ankles) that are flaring up again? I had a minor tear in my left ACL and an ankle fracture from years ago and they're KILLING me.


----------



## nico82

I know this is too much information but does anyone else have increased discharge? ^_^


----------



## Atlmommy37

Guppy love it!


----------



## Kiss08

nico82 said:


> I know this is too much information but does anyone else have increased discharge? ^_^

Yep. It's annoying.


----------



## nico82

Kiss08 said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> I know this is too much information but does anyone else have increased discharge? ^_^
> 
> Yep. It's annoying.Click to expand...

It definitely is, I never feel clean. And I worry if its a sign of pre-term labour, sometimes I think omgosh I would be so devastated if went into pre-term labour just because have made it to 25 weeks and want to make it longer to make sure the baby has a good chance.

But I feel him/her moving all the time so take that as a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## Kiss08

nico82 said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> I know this is too much information but does anyone else have increased discharge? ^_^
> 
> Yep. It's annoying.Click to expand...
> 
> It definitely is, I never feel clean. And I worry if its a sign of pre-term labour, sometimes I think omgosh I would be so devastated if went into pre-term labour just because have made it to 25 weeks and want to make it longer to make sure the baby has a good chance.
> 
> But I feel him/her moving all the time so take that as a good sign :thumbup:Click to expand...

I think you only have cause for concern when you get a gush (like running down your leg style) of sweet smelling, watery discharge. Otherwise, an increase in normal discharge is very common.


----------



## AnakeRose

nico82 said:


> I know this is too much information but does anyone else have increased discharge? ^_^

YES!! I had to resort to wearing my period pads or I'd be changing my underwear and pants/shorts several times a day :wacko:...it's like I'm extremely aroused down there ALL of the time...


----------



## nico82

AnakeRose said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> I know this is too much information but does anyone else have increased discharge? ^_^
> 
> YES!! I had to resort to wearing my period pads or I'd be changing my underwear and pants/shorts several times a day :wacko:...it's like I'm extremely aroused down there ALL of the time...Click to expand...

I am the same :wacko: its amazing what happens to your body when pregnant :wacko:


----------



## babydevil1989

Grrrrrr.....jobcentre plus are fricking rubbish!!!!!!


----------



## EstelSeren

I have the increased discharge too! I had it in my last pregnancy also so I think it's perfectly normal! :thumbup:

As for me generally, I feel HUGE! just out of interest I tried measuring my bump yesterday so I lay down and measured from my pubic bone to the highest point I've been feeling kicks and it was 28cm! I'm only 23 weeks! When I measured last pregnancy I was always within a cm or 2 of the midwife's measurements so I guess there's a good reason I feel so much bigger this time! Seeing my midwife next week for a surprise home visit at 24 weeks (I was scheduled to see her next at 28 weeks in clinic!) because she feels like it's been far too long since she's seen me so I expect I'll find out then how big I actually am! :haha:

Beca :wave:


----------



## YoungNImum

Guppy051708 said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> my cloth nappies have started to arrive excited!!
> 
> :dance: fluff mail is always fun mail!!!! Enjoy!Click to expand...

disappointed this morning as post man didnt come to my house lol im waiting on 2! im slightly addicted to the owl print ones but trying o stay unisex colors until baby is born and then start buying some pretty boys or girls ones :happydance:



AnakeRose said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> I know this is too much information but does anyone else have increased discharge?^_^
> 
> YES!! I had to resort to wearing my period pads or I'd be changing my underwear and pants/shorts several times a day :wacko:...it's like I'm extremely aroused down there ALL of the time...Click to expand...

iv had to start buying boxes of panty liners, i did with my last pregnancy but not till towards the end :wacko:



babydevil1989 said:


> Grrrrrr.....jobcentre plus are fricking rubbish!!!!!!

they dont give a shit really, just sit behind there desk looking forward till the end of the week till they get paid,:hugs:


----------



## babydevil1989

They seem to know bugger all about maternity allowance finding stuff out is like getting blood from a stone! I just need to know how much I will be getting so I can budget :(


----------



## YoungNImum

babydevil1989 said:


> They seem to know bugger all about maternity allowance finding stuff out is like getting blood from a stone! I just need to know how much I will be getting so I can budget :(


with my 2nd child i gt a real snotty women who just didnt seem to wont to explain or help in any way i went back down and seen a lovely man who talked me through everything. Information from them to us is important but half of them dont care if they are helping or not :dohh:


----------



## nico82

YoungNImum said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> my cloth nappies have started to arrive excited!!
> 
> :dance: fluff mail is always fun mail!!!! Enjoy!Click to expand...
> 
> disappointed this morning as post man didnt come to my house lol im waiting on 2! im slightly addicted to the owl print ones but trying o stay unisex colors until baby is born and then start buying some pretty boys or girls ones :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> I know this is too much information but does anyone else have increased discharge?^_^Click to expand...
> 
> YES!! I had to resort to wearing my period pads or I'd be changing my underwear and pants/shorts several times a day :wacko:...it's like I'm extremely aroused down there ALL of the time...Click to expand...
> 
> iv had to start buying boxes of panty liners, i did with my last pregnancy but not till towards the end :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> babydevil1989 said:
> 
> 
> Grrrrrr.....jobcentre plus are fricking rubbish!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> they dont give a shit really, just sit behind there desk looking forward till the end of the week till they get paid,:hugs:Click to expand...

Team Yelloooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww :yellow: :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AnakeRose

Portable high chair perfect for camping...I'm so getting one of these!

https://theportablehighchair.com/?page_id=11


----------



## Guppy051708

Finally nearly done w DDs nursery. It took a lot of work bc the original paint on the walls were so dark. 
My feet are killing me. But im glad to be nearly done w it! Can't imagine doing this during third tri

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/image_zps677da343.jpg


https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/image_zps0eb50778.jpg

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/image_zps6d48886d.jpg


----------



## Maybebub

Guppy051708 said:


> Finally nearly done w DDs nursery. It took a lot of work bc the original paint on the walls were so dark.
> My feet are killing me. But im glad to be nearly done w it! Can't imagine doing this during third tri
> 
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/image_zps677da343.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/image_zps0eb50778.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/image_zps6d48886d.jpg


That is a really beautiful nursery! How easy is to take off this wall decals? We are renting and will probably move at the end of next year and I don't want to repaint or do any damage.


----------



## Guppy051708

AnakeRose said:


> Portable high chair perfect for camping...I'm so getting one of these!
> 
> https://theportablehighchair.com/?page_id=11

Those r sweet!


----------



## Guppy051708

Maybebub said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Finally nearly done w DDs nursery. It took a lot of work bc the original paint on the walls were so dark.
> My feet are killing me. But im glad to be nearly done w it! Can't imagine doing this during third tri
> 
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/image_zps677da343.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/image_zps0eb50778.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/image_zps6d48886d.jpg
> 
> 
> That is a really beautiful nursery! How easy is to take off this wall decals? We are renting and will probably move at the end of next year and I don't want to repaint or do any damage.Click to expand...

Super easy :) even tho I just painted, the decals had no problem w sticking or peeling off. I screwed up the placement quite a lot but it never damaged the walls or paint. They restick too so that was nice. I will say tho none of the decals were the same brand. The tree next to the lamp was probably the best quality of the three. The personalized name decal was extremely poorly made and took a bit of patience. But as far as the tree decals went they peeled off smoothly and without any damage. They def have a lot more restick left in them too. I think it would be a perfect compromise if ure renting and can't paint and don't want to damage the walls. Just make sure u read reviews on the brand u have in mind. Not all restick or peel without damage but mine have been fine so far


----------



## Melissa_M

Steph that looks amazing!!! Beautiful room for a princess :)


----------



## AnakeRose

We just got a tree decal for our baby's room. 

https://www.morerewards.ca/catalogue/york-roommates-scroll-tree-wall-decal-megapack

Apparently it sticks like window clings and is really easy to place and remove


----------



## Asher

Beautiful nursery Guppy!


----------



## YoungNImum

nico82 said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> my cloth nappies have started to arrive excited!!
> 
> :dance: fluff mail is always fun mail!!!! Enjoy!Click to expand...
> 
> disappointed this morning as post man didnt come to my house lol im waiting on 2! im slightly addicted to the owl print ones but trying o stay unisex colors until baby is born and then start buying some pretty boys or girls ones :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> I know this is too much information but does anyone else have increased discharge?^_^Click to expand...
> 
> YES!! I had to resort to wearing my period pads or I'd be changing my underwear and pants/shorts several times a day :wacko:...it's like I'm extremely aroused down there ALL of the time...Click to expand...
> 
> iv had to start buying boxes of panty liners, i did with my last pregnancy but not till towards the end :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> babydevil1989 said:
> 
> 
> Grrrrrr.....jobcentre plus are fricking rubbish!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> they dont give a shit really, just sit behind there desk looking forward till the end of the week till they get paid,:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Team Yelloooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww :yellow: :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


:yellow: :happydance:



Guppy051708 said:


> Finally nearly done w DDs nursery. It took a lot of work bc the original paint on the walls were so dark.
> My feet are killing me. But im glad to be nearly done w it! Can't imagine doing this during third tri
> 
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/image_zps677da343.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/image_zps0eb50778.jpg
> 
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/image_zps6d48886d.jpg

Great job :thumbup: i got very cute owl stickers for my eldests room they brighten the room up lots with out having to do a border etc


----------



## AnakeRose

ugh I am so freeking uncomfortable today. I have a bit of constipation and I think he's sitting funny up around my right ribs. My ribs on my right side are KILLING me. I almost want to go home from work, but I'll see if I can stick it out for a few more hours, hopefully it gets better. 

On the bright side after today I have 5 days off so I'm going to get the baby's room and the second bathroom painted.


----------



## Phantom710

Great room for DD! So gorgeous!!

I'm on the extra discharge train as well. TMI, but the other day I was wandering around in my night shirt, and I thought my water started leaking, because I knew I hadn't pee'd but I was all of a sudden sopping wet. :dohh:


----------



## ckylesworld

I went today for 24 week check and also 4d ultrasound :happydance: 

I have had a rough last week and a half. Last week I had a UTI now I think I have Bacterial Vaginosis :cry: It makes me very uncomfortable, but baby looked great and that is all that matters.
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 8









baby2.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 6









baby3.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nico82

ckylesworld said:


> I went today for 24 week check and also 4d ultrasound :happydance:
> 
> I have had a rough last week and a half. Last week I had a UTI now I think I have Bacterial Vaginosis :cry: It makes me very uncomfortable, but baby looked great and that is all that matters.

Awww I have had BV earlier on when I found out was pregnant, apparently its safe to take antibiotics for that, but get it treated as it can cause premature labour. Your scans are so beautiful, I am so bummed I dont get to see the baby again now until its born :cry:


----------



## nico82

I have been fighting off a head cold for three days now, and lastnight was so wheezy and coughing like crazy if I lay down so had to sleep propped up and man did it hurt my back and neck :hissy:

I woke with a bloodshot eye from coughing so hard. Also had a really sore stomach on the left side, was hoping the baby was ok as I know coughing uses alot of stomach muscles :cry:

But seems to be moving a bit this morning, not as pronounced but can definitely feel the :baby:

We have had so many off sick lately its now at the point where we are having the "talk" about it........so I have been too worried to stay home in bed and recover like I should be.

On good news though!!!

OUR OFFER ON OUR FIRST HOME HAS BEEN ACCEPTED, SO WE FINALLY BROUGHT OUR HOME AFTER MONTHS OF STRESS :happydance:

We move in on July 5th! And baby will arrive about 9 weeks later, so will have time to spend making the house homely and doing up the nursery, we have an african/animal theme since daddy is from Zimbabwe and its unisex.

So enough to keep me busy so I dont get impatient waiting on him/her :haha:


----------



## Kiss08

Is it normal that baby's kicks hurt sometimes? It's been uncomfortable when she kicks me in the bladder or ribs for a while now but today it has hurt when she kicks in random places in my uterus. She's strong and kicks hard. She's also very active. I've been able to feel her kick from the outside for about 5 weeks now. This is my first pregnancy so I don't really know what to expect.


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> Is it normal that baby's kicks hurt sometimes? It's been uncomfortable when she kicks me in the bladder or ribs for a while now but today it has hurt when she kicks in random places in my uterus. She's strong and kicks hard. She's also very active. I've been able to feel her kick from the outside for about 5 weeks now. This is my first pregnancy so I don't really know what to expect.

I'm going to assume that it's normal because I get those too. Must be hitting organs or nerves.


----------



## nico82

Kiss08 said:


> Is it normal that baby's kicks hurt sometimes? It's been uncomfortable when she kicks me in the bladder or ribs for a while now but today it has hurt when she kicks in random places in my uterus. She's strong and kicks hard. She's also very active. I've been able to feel her kick from the outside for about 5 weeks now. This is my first pregnancy so I don't really know what to expect.

I would say its normal, apparently between weeks 20-30 they grow really quickly so maybe she is just trying to get comfortable, but as the mother we are the ones who suffer all the little kicks, and jabs. Its a healthy sign she is so active. Would worry more if she didnt move at all.


----------



## massoma8489

So adorible I got 4d picture at around 23 weeks I love them but they are scary sometimes lol but ur were clear so aforible hun any ways I went on Monday to get my cerix measured and it was,closed but I had fluid in the oxturnal which is the end of the cervix so they told me u have to go to the main hospital l&d so I didn't go rit away my midwife was there and I was scared so I waited until Tuesday to do it she did me a exam and took a sample of the flouid and turns out it was nothing lol but everything's good so far


----------



## babydevil1989

Deffo normal to hurt and it gets worse the bigger they get lol x


----------



## Kiss08

Thanks everyone. I figured it was probably normal but good to know I'm not alone. I can imagine what her kicks are going to feel like in a few months!! She woke me up for the first time with her kicks last night, too. So it begins.. :wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

Def normal. The thing that always hurt for me was when my boys would stretch from side to side.


----------



## AnakeRose

For anyone that's crafty I found a site with a free pattern to make your own Boppy Pillow (or nursing pillow). Search the site for Poppy Pillow and print out the instructions :) Going to try it!

https://www.madebymarzipan.com


----------



## Phantom710

How is everyone feeling today??

I'm enjoying a moments reprieve of movement, It sounds horrible but one kicks all night and the other kicks all day. It's cool and all..... glad they ARE, but it's nice feeling.... nothing for a few. Hahaha


----------



## massoma8489

As for me it's been hard to go to sleep from the kicks I feel like he's in my ribs at times and then mint later he's in a whole different area this all starts at night lol couple of days later I had a ultrasound they said that there was fluid at the end of my cervix the oxturnal so they wanted me to go to labor and delivery I called in And my midwife wasn't in so I was scared and waited the next day she did me that anouying cervical exam and I felt like deiing I hate it it's worst then giving birth for me anyways turns out there wasn't anything dangerous and it was nothing so basically my trip to the l&d hospital was nothing but it did kind of help me get over the scar for labor time cuz I seen a lady holding her baby and being transported I felt less scared and more looking forward to meeting my little man


----------



## Proserpina

My baby's kicks have been regular, but not overpowering. No irritating kicking me in the ribs or anything like that. Right now they're just delightful. 

I've had a few days where I feel some pelvic floor pressure and I start feeling like I have to do kegels to hold the baby in. The pressure evaporates if I lay down, so I assume the pressure is just the baby laying rather low in my pelvis. I'll mention it to my (substitute*) doctor at my next appointment on Wednesday, but it doesn't worry me too much. 

Hemorrhoids came in during my last pregnancy with DD seven years ago and they never really went away, and those have flared up this trimester, but they haven't been too bothersome. I've also gotten a bit of acid reflux, Braxton Hicks contractions, and I continue to feel really tired by 9 PM, but that's about it for 2nd trimester symptoms here. 

-----------------

*My regular doctor has been out of town for the month of May. Won't start seeing him again until June 13th.


----------



## Kiss08

I get the pressure feeling too but for me it's on the right side of my uterus. I think they must just find a comfy spot and stick to it!


----------



## babydevil1989

98 days to go!! Arghhhhhh!! A week til third tri! 

Gone soooooo quick!!!


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

Oh I want to join this thread...I'm due sept 7th with a little girl. =) 

The OP sent me a message awhile ago about this thread but I got distracted and forgot about it :dohh:

I can't believe in only a couple weeks...I will be in the last trimester...holy moly!!


----------



## tekkitten

I am so looking forward to third tri! Still a few weeks to go yet. As of tomorrow I'm viable :D


----------



## nico82

Not feeling so great today, even though had the best sleep every last night :wacko:

Does anyone else have the following?

- pain in the hips sometimes?
- pain like feeling bruised on the outside of your vajayjay where your hair grows?!?! 

I just want to sleep :dohh: also think I am getting restless legs, maybe the baby sitting really low and putting pressure down there. :shrug:


----------



## AnakeRose

nico82 said:


> - pain in the hips sometimes?

yes I definitely do. It's probably due to ligaments and everything softening up for delivery. I have a bad hip anyways so it's always sore. 



nico82 said:


> - pain like feeling bruised on the outside of your vajayjay where your hair grows?!?!

Yep, mine feels kinda raw all the time. 



nico82 said:


> I just want to sleep :dohh: also think I am getting restless legs, maybe the baby sitting really low and putting pressure down there. :shrug:

Yeah I was getting that when I laid on my back. Started trying to sleep with one of those bean bag pillows between my knees and it seems to help. Probably putting pressure on nerves.


----------



## nico82

AnakeRose said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> - pain in the hips sometimes?
> 
> yes I definitely do. It's probably due to ligaments and everything softening up for delivery. I have a bad hip anyways so it's always sore.
> 
> 
> 
> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> - pain like feeling bruised on the outside of your vajayjay where your hair grows?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, mine feels kinda raw all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> I just want to sleep :dohh: also think I am getting restless legs, maybe the baby sitting really low and putting pressure down there. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I was getting that when I laid on my back. Started trying to sleep with one of those bean bag pillows between my knees and it seems to help. Probably putting pressure on nerves.Click to expand...

Glad I am not the only one going through these things, was beginning to think omgosh something wrong :dohh:
Its so reassuring having others to talk to on here, as none of my friends having babies same time, so it helps with this forum to not feel so alone :hugs:


----------



## kaili

Totally not related to babies at all, but please someone (in canada maybe) tell me you watch Orphan Black. I have never seen a tv show this good in my whole life (and I am a tv feind). I screamed at my television literally 10 separate times in excitement during the latest episode. Season finale is next week and I am so sad because this show is one of the few things I look forward to besides my due date and it does well to keep me occupied.


----------



## AnakeRose

My latest project :D Bought a used glider rocker, but the cushions were dirty and I couldn't get them clean enough looking. Had some extra pillow cases we were not using from a duvet cover set and made some slip covers :D
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130526_212503_zpsae85dd80.jpg


----------



## AnakeRose

kaili said:


> Totally not related to babies at all, but please someone (in canada maybe) tell me you watch Orphan Black. I have never seen a tv show this good in my whole life (and I am a tv feind). I screamed at my television literally 10 separate times in excitement during the latest episode. Season finale is next week and I am so sad because this show is one of the few things I look forward to besides my due date and it does well to keep me occupied.

Sorry Kaili...never heard of it :( What network is it on?


----------



## YoungNImum

Iv suffered badly with hip pain with all 3 of my pregnancies again tho I have hip problems so makes it abit worse carrying extra weight. 

Wow what a fab chair looks much healthier all bright and colourful! Good job :)


----------



## Proserpina

AnakeRose said:


> My latest project :D Bought a used glider rocker, but the cushions were dirty and I couldn't get them clean enough looking. Had some extra pillow cases we were not using from a duvet cover set and made some slip covers :D
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130526_212503_zpsae85dd80.jpg

Brilliant. I have a glider rocker with dirty cushions. I'll have to try something like this to revive it.


----------



## gatorj

Happy Monday gals! How is everyone? Sorry, I have been quiet..went on vacation and then straight back to work (exhausting!). Vacation was great!! I cannot believe today is 6 months. My follow-up w/ the cardiologist went fine and I have nothing "structurally wrong with my heart", which I am grateful for, but dang it, I still get these heart palpitations. I was doing well on vacation with just a few little flutters here and there, and then I came back to work and had an annoying, stressful day, and sure enough, they re-surfaced all day. :-/ SO annoying. The cardiologist said I could be put on medications if they are bad enough, but I just don't want to. It is weird b/c it seems like I frequently get them after eating/when I am full? I am having them now after breakfast?? I really don't have that much caffeine, I have drank 4oz coffee this AM (and been making it weaker, and weaker). I get them when I have NO caffeine... So frustrating!!

Anyways, starting picking out the nursery. So fun. My DH and I still haven't settled on a name yet?! We keep tossing around ones we like, but haven't had the "aha" moment. Anyone else??

Anake-I wish I could sew! I love your re-furb'd chair.:thumbup:

Take care-


----------



## AnakeRose

Thanks ladies! 

26 weeks for me today :)

Sugar Load test today...yuck. Not looking forward to this :wacko:


----------



## Melissa_M

Love the chair! I have the same one. 

I haven't seen Orphan Black but now I'm intrigued :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Not sure what the big deal is people make over the sugar test. Other than my mouth going dry I didn't feel any different.


----------



## adopim

The glucose test really isn't terrible, but for me with my DD the liquid just tasted awful :sick: I'm not looking forward to tasting that again. And if you don't pass the one-hour test you have to go back for the 3-hour test... Which doesn't sound fun either.


----------



## AnakeRose

Yeah true. I was expecting the juice to be way sweeter. Reminded me of McDonald's juice that didn't have enough water to juice ratio.


----------



## YoungNImum

Eeek first pregnancy that iv to get this test, dreading the fact that can't eat anything and there at 9:40 to be told ill be there at least 3-4hours, not bothered that much about all the bloods to be taken just hope I don't puke :s


----------



## YoungNImum

How much of the drink do you have to drink?


----------



## Kiss08

The chair is so cute!!

Could heart palpitations be due to anxiety? Especially since you didn't have many on vacation. I wonder if learning some relaxation strategies could help. Or it also could be due to increase in blood volume. In that case there isn't much you can do about it. 

For my glucose test, I have to drink 10 oz of the juice stuff. My doc recommended I drink it cold and through a straw to make it taste less gross. My test is in two weeks. 

AFM, baby is having a quiet day today which always make me nervous. I turned on the doppler and heard her heartbeat immediately as well as several kicks to the doppler (none of which I felt so she must be moving without me being able to notice her). Aaaand now she's kicking hard (to the point of my belly jumping). I must've pissed her off. Haha.


----------



## YoungNImum

Mines the 4th July


----------



## AnakeRose

You don't have to fast if this is your first test. They give you 500ml (2 cups) of the juice and you sit there for an hour. You do the 3 hour test if you fail the first one. Make sure you drink water before going, but not RIGHT before because it can skew your test. Really it wasn't that bad. I just downed the drink...wasn't really that sweet. Don't stress out about it. It was really no big deal.


----------



## klcuk3

I've got my glucose test on Wednesday this week. I have to fast from the night before, be there for 9:30am. They then take a blood sample, give you a set amount of the grim drink to drink. You sit for 2 hours then they take your blood again. Finally you celebrate being able to move/go home by buying a chocolate bar lol! 

I hoping I will get the all clear again as I did with my first pregnancy x 

I had tightenings at work yesterday so they sent me to triage and all is well with Bob x had to have a speculum and a test to see if preterm labour was likely which was thankfully negative x got signed off sick for today's shift x


----------



## AnakeRose

weird...I guess they do the test differently depending on where you are.


----------



## All Girls

Hi guys do you mind if i join. 

I am due the 16th-21st of September depending on who you talked to. I am measuring three weeks ahead which is the same on my last two pregnancies, polyhydraminos. I have two girls of 3 and 1. 

I have my glucose tolerance test on Friday at 8am. I had it on the other two and i don't mind it. It just takes so long. I have to bring my 3 year old with me.


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

I have never done this test and I'm on my 3rd baby. My midwife (who did not care for me in my other pregnancies) and I talked about it this time and said I could do it if I wanted but that she didn't see a need. 

How do they determine who should do it?


----------



## YoungNImum

Yea mines similar fast the night before blood tests soon as go in, the drink after so long urine test and bloods then another hour or so more blood and tests then cross the road and order something yummy from McDonald's lol I didn't realise you had to drink so much I thought it wa a shot of sweet syrup stuff


----------



## All Girls

I have had polyhydraminos on my last two pregnancies and also i always measure ahead. I have had two premature babies but they were both good weights. No one mentioned it to me this time, i just got an appointment in the post for it. I am tempted to skip it seen as the last two times it came back fine but i better not.


----------



## All Girls

Our test is arrive at 8am and get bloods. Drink lucozade after those bloods. Wait half an hour more blood and more drink. Wait another half hour more bloods and more drink. Another half hour more bloods and more drink and 30 minutes later the last lot of bloods. 

I love lucozade so it's all good lol


----------



## YoungNImum

Is it lucozade??


----------



## YoungNImum

What hospital you with all girls


----------



## All Girls

Yes lucozade where i am. It is the 1l bottle with a bit not drank out of it by the end. We have to bring the lucoazde with us. I'm in Ireland.


----------



## YoungNImum

Ah I didn't no it was Lucozade I thought it was a sweet syrup kinda drink hmm might not be so bad then as I like lucozade aswell lol
I'm up in Northern Ireland :)


----------



## All Girls

If it was something vile there is no way i'd be going back a third time for the test. I can't stomach any medicine you have to drink so lucozade suits me just fine lol. There were some people there that had a terrible time trying to drink so much of it while i was happy to gulp it all back.


----------



## YoungNImum

There's always a long wait at the hospital I'm at so dreading going so early to be stay around for hours with an emty stomach and being pricked with needles, oh the joys!


----------



## AnakeRose

I'm surprised the test they make you guys do is so involved. I was in and out in an hour. I was able to eat breakfast normally and gulped the juice back in 10 seconds...guess everywhere it different.


----------



## kaili

I am only nervous about my glucose test because I am getting my rhogam shot at the same appointment and I am paranoid that if I don't drink enoigh water ill pass out from getting a shot in my butt muscle and if I drink too much water it will mess up my glucose test. Bleh


----------



## kaili

Ill also be reinstalling candy crush saga to survive the 2 hours of waiting. They are keeping me longer because I am a shot reactor


----------



## Guppy051708

It's done differently in different places. Everyone should follow the instructions given on not fasting or fasting because it's likely that the lab values differ and will change with how the test is performed. 
When i lived in central pennsylvania they had everyone get tested at 16 weeks and again at 28 weeks. (mostly bc there is a high rate of diabetes there). Anyways, they made me fast for 12 hours before hand. The drink was around 10oz. I only had to do the one hour since i passed. If i would have failed i would have had to do the 3 hour. 
Then we relocated to coastal New Hampshire where i went to an OBGYN/CNM office for the rest of my pregnancy with DS1. I did the 1 hour test at 28 weeks. Same deal as the other place (12 hours of fasting, 10oz of drink, 1 hour test). 
Then, for DS2 i went with HB MWs. I was offered the test but decided since i had a meter and knew how to check sugars, i just did that a few times. I felt comfortable with that. I had the option to do the GD test (the 1 hour, but declined). 
With this baby I am going with those same HB MWs but this time i am going to test. It was offered. Same deal as last time and i decided to take it. I do not have to fast, at all. In fact the MWs said eat how you normally would and dont avoid certain foods due to sugar (that you would typically eat) bc that can give off a false positive. So eat just as normal. Dont fast, dont avoid foods you generally eat (but also dont binge on sweets). Drink the 10oz thing and do the one hour in their (out of hospital) birth center. So even though we still live in coastal New Hampshire, it's just different bc it's a different practice. As well im sure it has a lot to do with the numbers in the lab, when they figure the results which is why it's so very important to do exactly how you are told in reguards to fasting or eating normally etc.

RE: drinking water. It's actually encouraged. If you dont have enough water in your system, THAT is what can give a false positive. Drinking water is always encouraged bc that gives a more truthful result and it makes getting the blood draw easier (more water = better blood volume). Just remember your body is made up 75% of water, so drinking lots of water gives a better picture. Drink to thirst.


----------



## kaili

Has anyone had the rhogam shot? If so do you remember how many ccs it was and how big the needle was? My shot is in 3 weeks and I am starting to freak myself out about it. Really hate shots.


----------



## Guppy051708

kaili said:


> Has anyone had the rhogam shot? If so do you remember how many ccs it was and how big the needle was? My shot is in 3 weeks and I am starting to freak myself out about it. Really hate shots.

I havn't personally had it but i know mamas that have and it's really not a big deal. Dont work yourself up by thinking about needle size and what not. I had quite a few friends that have to get it and they are all babys about needles but after they got it they said it really wasn't a big deal at all and they really stressed themselves out more than necessary. you'll be fine :hugs: my udnerstanding is that its not much different than a vaccine type shot so it shouldnt be big or anythign like that. It only takes a second and its done. :hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

Is that the shot you need if you're RH Negative? I'm A RH Pos


----------



## Guppy051708

AnakeRose said:


> Is that the shot you need if you're RH Negative? I'm A RH Pos

Yes. The Rogram (sp) shot is for those with negative blood type (RH factor). If u have a positive blood type, u don't need it


----------



## Melissa_M

I didn't have to do the glucose test with my first daughter....it was nice. I know they take a glucose draw at the beginning of each of my pregnancies so I assume that's why I didn't have to get it done. But that was with my family doctor. 
With DD2 I was with an OB for the last half of my pregnancy since I was a higher risk (VBAC attempt). He just did them routinely so I had it done around 28 weeks. Went to the lab, they gave me a 10 oz orange sweet fizzy drink....I had to drink it in a few minutes and then wait there for an hour. Then they took blood and I was all done!
I was also told not to fast. 

It really wasn't a big deal but it was more of a hassle than anything...if given the choice I wouldn't do it.


----------



## kaili

Yes, my father blessed me with negative blood lol


----------



## YoungNImum

I get the anti-D injection to. Iv had it done with both my pregnancies and again when my girls where born. Back again this time. It's not very nice as the needle is thicker width than for example the needle they use to take blood, due to the liquid being thicker, a few seconds of discomfort and its over with tho try not to worry to much just remember to breath through it or you could end up on the floor lol.


----------



## smonty27

today i have an ob appt and i'm going to probably have to do another gluclose test i had to do one at 16 weeks because my mom had gestational diabites its going to suck doing it again :( lol 

hope all you ladies have a good day!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Well nausea is back with a vengeance! The last 2 days have been pretty nasty. Guess it's back to the pills again I just don't want to go to work today. Kinda have to since I've already been off for 5 days.

I flipped onto my right side last night and I guess I was squishing the little guy because he was going bananas in there! I went on my back and it instantly stopped. I think his head is on the upper left side of my stomach. This morning he must be pushing on my liver or something because man am I sore!


----------



## Kiss08

AnakeRose said:


> I flipped onto my right side last night and I guess I was squishing the little guy because he was going bananas in there! I went on my back and it instantly stopped. I think his head is on the upper left side of my stomach. This morning he must be pushing on my liver or something because man am I sore!

This happens to me all the time! She gets seriously upset when I roll on my right side (her favorite spot). Not even born yet and already throwing fits!! :haha:


----------



## Phantom710

Two weeks more until we are viable!

I have to admit--- some days these kiddos kick my butt. 

Baby Girl wiggles all day and Baby B wiggles all night, I am able to sleep, so thought it would be fine, but I think I must not sleep very well because in the last few days I feel like I'm in zombie mode. I have to take naps every day.

Also, Baby Girl finds my bladder quite often, I think she's switched to breech again (not to worried about that, yet...) and she kicks the most at night, so..... ugh!

I never felt "uncomfortable" with my son despite being larger than average, and I remember thinking people were nuts that said the kicks hurt or kept them up, but I havea feeling in the next 2-3 weeks we will cross that line. 

How are all of you??


----------



## Guppy051708

Food poisoning :( DS2 has it also. It's horrible :(


----------



## kaili

I'm well apart from the lack of sleep. Only thing keeping me up are the nightmares and the need to pee.

My husband finally sold his workout equipment on craigslist this weekend and so the nursery is now empty. Walls are being painted and crown moulding being put up Thursday, and Friday carpets are getting cleaned and crib and dresser are being delivered, so I have a lot to look forward to this week! I also ordered custom letters for the wall that match his nursery theme, so will post pics of those when they arrive! Can't wait!


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> I flipped onto my right side last night and I guess I was squishing the little guy because he was going bananas in there! I went on my back and it instantly stopped. I think his head is on the upper left side of my stomach. This morning he must be pushing on my liver or something because man am I sore!
> 
> This happens to me all the time! She gets seriously upset when I roll on my right side (her favorite spot). Not even born yet and already throwing fits!! :haha:Click to expand...

LOL Yeah that's what it was like. Throwing a fit!


----------



## AnakeRose

Guppy051708 said:


> Food poisoning :( DS2 has it also. It's horrible :(

Oh I wouldn't wish food poisoning on my worst enemy! Hope you feel better soon girl!


----------



## gatorj

Guppy051708 said:


> Food poisoning :( DS2 has it also. It's horrible :(

Hope you both feel better soon!!!:hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

:cry: I failed my first gestational diabetes test. I have to do the 3 hour test now...NOT HAPPY!


----------



## nico82

AnakeRose said:


> :cry: I failed my first gestational diabetes test. I have to do the 3 hour test now...NOT HAPPY!

Aww I am sorry AnakeRose :hugs:


----------



## nico82

Has anyone had stitch like pain on lower left side especially on inhalation etc? I have had it four hours or more now. :cry:
I dont know what it is :nope:


----------



## Kiss08

nico82 said:


> Has anyone had stitch like pain on lower left side especially on inhalation etc? I have had it four hours or more now. :cry:
> I dont know what it is :nope:

I had that last weekend (except on my right). I don't know what caused it but it went away on its own. Dehydration? Bump was heavy? Baby was pushing on that side of the uterus? I don't know what caused mine...


----------



## nico82

Kiss08 said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had stitch like pain on lower left side especially on inhalation etc? I have had it four hours or more now. :cry:
> I dont know what it is :nope:
> 
> I had that last weekend (except on my right). I don't know what caused it but it went away on its own. Dehydration? Bump was heavy? Baby was pushing on that side of the uterus? I don't know what caused mine...Click to expand...

I am using a heatpack at the moment and it seems to be helping, I may have pulled something though as was sitting awkward on the train this morning as the man next to me was quite big (no offense) and was taking over my seat too, so had to sit odd angle. Or it could be round ligament pain, or yes baby sitting on me funny. At least the heat pack is helping. :hugs:


----------



## smonty27

AnakeRose said:


> :cry: I failed my first gestational diabetes test. I have to do the 3 hour test now...NOT HAPPY!

i failed my 1 hour too and had to do the 3 hour early in my pregnancy and now that i'm 24 weeks i have to do the 3 hour again. the tech that was doing my blood told me that a lot of people usually fail the 1 hour because there bodies can't break down the sugar fast enough


----------



## smonty27

so my doctor appt went well yesterday they went over her antmony scan and everything looked good but the little girl wasn't being helpful with some shots so i have to go back and redo a couple of the shots. she was measuring 6 days ahead on the scan but they told me not enough to move my due date and then when they measured my belly i was measuring at 26!! on a sad note i have to do the yucky gluclose test again and i get to skip straight to the 3 hour one :( boo lol

hope all you ladies have a good day!


----------



## HeatherLTBee

I can't wait to meet my little bean!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## kaili

I have moved into a phase now where I really feel that everything I WANT to eat is going to destroy my glucose test.


----------



## YoungNImum

Iv been feeling little foot/arms sliding across my tummy all day i love this stage!!


----------



## Kiss08

kaili said:


> I have moved into a phase now where I really feel that everything I WANT to eat is going to destroy my glucose test.

Wait a minute.. doesn't the glucose test only get affected by the stuff you each the day of your test?? That's what my doctor's office told me. I'm not cutting off my sugar until I absolutely have to! I just pray I don't have GD because sweets (even if it's just fruit) is seriously all I ever want..


----------



## Guppy051708

Kiss08 said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> I have moved into a phase now where I really feel that everything I WANT to eat is going to destroy my glucose test.
> 
> Wait a minute.. doesn't the glucose test only get affected by the stuff you each the day of your test?? That's what my doctor's office told me. I'm not cutting off my sugar until I absolutely have to! I just pray I don't have GD because sweets (even if it's just fruit) is seriously all I ever want..Click to expand...

My MW explained to me that u don't want to go cold turkey on carbs and sugar (that would typically be in ur diet). What happens if u cut that out and then take the glucose test, ur body goes haywire bc it hasn't had to process sugar and then overreacts which can lead to false positives. If u are told to eat and not fast stick to eating as u normally would (healthy and don't overload on the sweets/carbs but also don't skip eating them if u typically would).

It is true tho. A lot of women fail the one he and pass the three w flying colors. That is the large downfall to this test. Too many false positives w the one hr


----------



## kaili

Kiss08 said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> I have moved into a phase now where I really feel that everything I WANT to eat is going to destroy my glucose test.
> 
> Wait a minute.. doesn't the glucose test only get affected by the stuff you each the day of your test?? That's what my doctor's office told me. I'm not cutting off my sugar until I absolutely have to! I just pray I don't have GD because sweets (even if it's just fruit) is seriously all I ever want..Click to expand...

oh yea! what i meant was that the things ive been wanting for the past couple weeks are things that if i eat on the day of my glucose test ill surely fail (donuts, muffins, BLUEBERRY POPTARTS, pretzels, cakes, candy bars, etc) 

i have been saying no to them for the past week or so so that my body will be out of the habit of wanting it (sugar cravings thrive on the fact that you actually cave to them)... i've still been chowing down on fruits like there is no tomorrow, but i've tried to limit myself to one loaf of bread per week in hopes that my body will thank me for it =P


----------



## Proserpina

Finished 15 mint-colored cloth diapers for baby today (5 newborn, 10 one-size-fits-most). 

https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag66/ProserpinaPomegranate/Mint_Cloth_Diapers_zps0caf92ef.jpg

Have 15 dark green and 15 green-and-blue starburst patterned diapers to make.


----------



## AnakeRose

ok seriously, how do you make those?!

Do you just use those or do you need a cover over them to prevent leakage? Trying to decide whether to use cloth or disposable.


----------



## Proserpina

AnakeRose said:


> ok seriously, how do you make those?!
> 
> Do you just use those or do you need a cover over them to prevent leakage? Trying to decide whether to use cloth or disposable.

These diapers do not need a cover. They have three layers: lining, absorbent layer (I used ZORB), and waterproof PUL. They are called all-in-ones and the cloth diaper equivalent of a disposable diaper. 

I bought a book that had step-by-step instructions on how to make them, really dumbed-down. I blogged about this (and where I bought supplies) here.


----------



## AnakeRose

I'm having this debate with my sister-in-law. She wants to host a baby shower for me, but she's insisting on doing it after the baby is born. I always thought you did it before so people could get stuff you'll need for when baby arrives. If you wait till after then you probably already have it all, so what are guests supposed to give? I requested gift cards, but apparently no one likes to give gift cards....thoughts?


----------



## Guppy051708

Im a fan f the babyshower being thrown before the arrival for the reasons u stated
Plus, call me old school but w having a baby close to the time that cold and flu season starts, I would be weary of large crowds until baby was a few months older but that's just me


----------



## Guppy051708

Does anyone have a baby that's been persistently transverse? Where r ur movements located?


----------



## AnakeRose

Guppy051708 said:


> Does anyone have a baby that's been persistently transverse? Where r ur movements located?

I'm not entirely sure if my little guy is, but my placenta is on the top front of my uterus and I think his head is on my upper right. I get movement and kicks all over, less on the lower right though. I have a lot of excess fat on my stomach so I can't really feel him through my skin yet. I just feel harder spots. I still don't really look pregnant yet! I just look like I've gained weight. I don't have that telltale round stomach, it cuts in the middle and bulges out on top and bottom (muffin top rolls from hell).


----------



## kaili

I am a twig and I feel my movement all over. He has been head down since my 16 week appointment and I can definitely feel the difference between punches and kicks. I can also feel when he is facing my spine, I get a very distinct lower hard lump at my lower right, and another lump on my middle left from his tushie, while at the same time feeling kicks and jabs hitting me in my organs and back area


----------



## AnakeRose

ugh right now he's up under my ribs!


----------



## Guppy051708

I have yet to feel any movements above my belly button. My boys never seemed to fancy the sideways position. My stomach feels Like moosh most of the time So this is weird! Ah has has been this way the entire pregnancy.


----------



## Atlmommy37

I failed both my test so I have to see the diabetic educator. I'm older and have been seeing a high risk dr too. The baby has dilated kidneys so now I have to see my regular dr every two week. I feel like I'm always going to appointments. 

Am I the only one who hasn't even started on my nursey yet?


----------



## adopim

My baby girl favored kicking low and towards my back from weeks 19-21. The last couple weeks they have been high around my belly button primarily. However I still get those low kicks so she is still frequently changing positions.


----------



## adopim

Atlmommy37 said:


> I failed both my test so I have to see the diabetic educator. I'm older and have been seeing a high risk dr too. The baby has dilated kidneys so now I have to see my regular dr every two week. I feel like I'm always going to appointments.
> 
> Am I the only one who hasn't even started on my nursey yet?

My next appointment is June 5th and I actually will be starting my biweekly appointments then (at 24 weeks). I won't have my GD test until like week 26 or 28 (I can't remember what my OB told me). 

I have not started the nursery per se, but I have to move my 4 year old first (she is sleeping in the crib that converted to a toddler bed). I will probably move her next month and convert the bed back into a crib around the same time. I've got lots to do yet. Lol.


----------



## OperationBbyO

We are relocating to a new state 5 weeks before I am due so I don't even have a nursery to start on!

As for movement, my baby boy must be a ninja baby with 4 arms because I feel movement ALL over. He has always been transverse when I have an US and most kicks I feel on my right side. Sometimes I get a wack or two up at the top and I swear some days he is punching my cervix or something. I'm very thin and it's actually kind of painful when he makes big movements. I have to pause and let him finish moving when he does that. I really don't like it.

He is still Baby No Name so far.


----------



## AnakeRose

We officially started on it this past weekend. Had to clean it out first because it was our computer room before that. Just have to figure out where to place everything now. 

Little guy is going bananas right now. I think he's lying sideways because I can feel kicks on both sides right now. I've been massaging my stomach to get him out from my ribs. It was starting to hurt!


----------



## EstelSeren

We won't be having a nursery! Baby will be in with us for the 1st year and then sharing with our daughter! We didn't have a nursery for Tanwen either, despite having the spare room, and she moved into her own bedroom in March at 14 months!

Movement wise I feel baby EVERYWHERE! I'm even getting the occasional hard kick to the ribs already! I seem to have really, really active babies though as Tanwen was the same if not worse! :haha:

Saw my midwife on Tuesday. She didn't measure me- apparently they don't start until 28 weeks around here now as it's even less accurate earlier on- but did comment on me being a "good size"! I got that a lot when I was pregnant with my daughter and I feel and look even bigger this time round! :dohh: Everything is fine! :cloud9:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Melissa_M

I love those cloth diapers!!!! I wish I could keep up with laundry better, I would have loved to use cloth. The mint is such a great colour too. Well done! :)

Steph I think my baby is either breech or transverse...I feel most kicks way down low...with the occaisonal ones up near my ribs (but I'm assuming these are her arms)


----------



## Kiss08

Proserpina said:


> Finished 15 mint-colored cloth diapers for baby today (5 newborn, 10 one-size-fits-most). Have 15 dark green and 15 green-and-blue starburst patterned diapers to make.

Those diapers are amazing! Makes me want to consider using them.. We have the same sewing machine, too! I just started sewing around the time I got pregnant.



Guppy051708 said:


> Does anyone have a baby that's been persistently transverse? Where r ur movements located?

I think mine's been head down as most of her movements are up around my belly button. She also lies along the right side of my uterus (my bump is lopsided that way). I think she's in a new position today though as I can feel her more all over than just the right side. I haven't felt her kick my bladder in a while... which is nice!



OperationBbyO said:


> We are relocating to a new state 5 weeks before I am due so I don't even have a nursery to start on!

I'm the same way! We're moving from Utah to Ohio 6 weeks before my due date. We're trying to find a place to rent sight unseen from Craigslist right now. My in-laws have offered to drive to see the places we're considering as they're 2 hours from where we'll be living. We'll be cutting it close with getting her room (and house!) ready in time. :wacko:


----------



## All Girls

My baby is ceph position yet all the movement is below belly button. Really low. 

I am really really tired. I actually feel like i cannot function today. We are currently building our house and my partner has me going from site to builders merchants over and over. They kept giving me the wrong thing and i kept getting sent back. My kids are constantly on the go. They never sit still. My partner works seven days so i have not had a lie in in over 3 years. I am melting with the heat. SPD is starting to really hamper me. And i have pernicious anemia with 10 years now and i haven't had the energy to go to the doctor for my injection with a few months. I hate lugging two kids in with me for appointments as they hang out of one leg each screaming. 

I want to go to bed.


----------



## maybebaby3

Hi girls! Not been on in ages as have been busy with marking exams and writing reports for school! Hope you're all well! Can't believe next Sunday i will be in 3rd tri!


----------



## kaili

Atlmommy37 said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't even started on my nursey yet?

Well I havent technically started yet,but painters will be here in 45 minutes to paint and crown the room, and crib and dresser arrive in 5 hours, so I will have started here very shortly!! Carpets are getting steamed in the morning tomorrow and my baby shower is june 15th and all of his bedding and room decor is a gift from my dad at that shower, so in a few weeks we will be nearly done


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry I've been awol for so long. Thing been crazy here, and then on top of everything i broke my arm on holiday last week 

How is everyone what have i missed? 
Latest for me is i am in double digits until due date today


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry I've been awol for so long. Thing been crazy here, and then on top of everything i broke my arm on holiday last week :(

How is everyone what have i missed? 
Latest for me is i am in double digits until due date today


----------



## All Girls

Am i the only one who has bought NOTHING?


----------



## Kiss08

All Girls said:


> Am i the only one who has bought NOTHING?

I haven't bought a thing. Well, I've bought two outfits and a headband... but that's it!


----------



## All Girls

Thank god i am not the only one so. I am debating even bothering with a labour bag this time as i didn't have it with me the last two times lol. 
I really need to start picking up bits as i have SPD and had premature births but really i keep forgetting i am pregnant. 

Glucose test tomorrow. I might pick up a babygrow. I do not know what i am having but if it's a girl i am ok as i have everything clothes wise then. I need to buy a new steriliser, bouncer and bath insert though as my second daughter broke all those.


----------



## Melissa_M

I haven't bought anything but I don't think I need to....pretty sure I have everything already!


----------



## Proserpina

Hey *mummytochloe* ~ Sorry to hear about your arm. :( Now that you've made it back to us, interested in some updates to the OP of the thread? 

*Under "Awaiting Due Dates"*
hersheypomchi -- :angel:c. January 2013 (I'm not sure of exact date)

*August*
louise1302 -- :angel::pink: May 11, 2013

*September 1 - 5*
stargazer 01 -- :pink:, new due date of Aug. 27, 2013 (according to signature)
PinkEmily -- :blue:
hulagirl -- :pink:
TTCabundle -- :angel:c. February 10, 2013
LockandKey -- :blue:
Evansangel -- :pink:
MaryP83 -- :blue:
Mum2Micah -- :blue:
missangie -- :pink:
Duejan2012 -- :pink:

I'll check the rest later, but here are some names from the EDD Sept 20th thread that I've already checked on: 

Ivory Doll -- :pink:
rihanna -- :pink:
Loukachu -- :blue:
WantaBelly -- :angel:February 9, 2013
agreeksmom -- :pink:
jojo_b -- :blue:

Not on my list, but I've seen her post about it elsewhere: 
HaileysMommy1 -- :pink:


----------



## Proserpina

Oh, and haven't bought a thing for the baby here myself, other than cloth diaper supplies. I'll be moving in late July or early August, so I figured I would wait until then to buy.


----------



## AnakeRose

Hey is anyone having trouble getting on Facebook?


----------



## AnakeRose

Well I can't find a crib bedding set that I actually like, so I'm crocheting a bumper pad and buying solid colour sheets and a blanket to match. I can't believe how expensive bedding sets are!


----------



## Asher

I really really need to get my act together and buy some more bits! I too have had early babies, so need to have stuff ready. I guess though, when alls said and done, all I really need is the crib sorted, car seat, nappies and basic clothes and my boobs! But I want all the rest too ;)

I have actually bought a set of vests and sleep suits in neutral colours, and my mum has bought a couple of packs of nappies. MIL is knitting tiny cardigans, and I am halfway through a blanket. It's things like a little bouncy chair which I need, just because I am going to need to put this baby down whilst I sort the other boys out.

Names are our real problem at the moment. We are quite liking Jamie for a boy, and I do like Hannah for a girl. But we can't agree really. Serious thinking needed!


----------



## YoungNImum

mummytochloe said:


> Sorry I've been awol for so long. Thing been crazy here, and then on top of everything i broke my arm on holiday last week :(
> 
> How is everyone what have i missed?
> Latest for me is i am in double digits until due date today

oh dear how did you manage to break your arm, :haha:
could you change my due date till 27th please 



All Girls said:


> Am i the only one who has bought NOTHING?

only thing iv bought is cloth nappies, ill be buying a double pram at some stage before baby arrives and once baby is here will buy a pink or blue bouncer :) ill be buying a pink and blue set for coming out of hospital, and some vests bibs etc but im in no real rush to dash out and get stuff yet lol



AnakeRose said:


> Hey is anyone having trouble getting on Facebook?

facebook always plays up for me when im on my mob :shrug:


----------



## MadamRose

Proserpina thank you for that :D 

YoungNImum done for you, and it was pitch black and slipped on a metal grate on the floor and went down funny on my arm


----------



## YoungNImum

Ouch thank god it was only your arm i suppose lol


----------



## Atlmommy37

Could you make me team blue please.


----------



## ckylesworld

Atlmommy37 said:


> Could you make me team blue please.

Congrats on your baby boy!!


----------



## MadamRose

Atlmommy37 all done :D


----------



## AnakeRose

Atlmommy37 said:


> Could you make me team blue please.

Yay! Welcome to Team :blue:


----------



## Kiss08

I just tried to negotiate for more maternity leave at the job I'm planning to start in August. It was an epic failure. I asked for an adjusted start date (January instead of August) to which I got a flat out no. I then tried to get 8 weeks instead of the 6 they were planning to give me. My boss's initial response was, "I know 6 weeks sounds like not that much time at home with a newborn but it's a long time at the center.. and 8 weeks just sounds like an eternity." She asked if I would split the difference and take 7 weeks. I offered to work one day the 7th week and 1-2 days the 8th week and then start back full-time the 9th week. That's what we ended up deciding to go with. (I explain a lot more in my pregnancy journal if you are interested in any details of this debacle). 

I'm really disappointed and realizing how much I wanted that January start date. And then I couldn't even get a full 8 weeks. Only silver lining is I found out the 6 weeks maternity leave they are giving me is paid (I thought it was unpaid). The days I'll take the two weeks after that will either come out of sick/vacation leave or be unpaid. Still.. I'm just upset about the whole thing.. :cry:


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> I just tried to negotiate for more maternity leave at the job I'm planning to start in August. It was an epic failure. I asked for an adjusted start date (January instead of August) to which I got a flat out no. I then tried to get 8 weeks instead of the 6 they were planning to give me. My boss's initial response was, "I know 6 weeks sounds like not that much time at home with a newborn but it's a long time at the center.. and 8 weeks just sounds like an eternity." She asked if I would split the difference and take 7 weeks. I offered to work one day the 7th week and 1-2 days the 8th week and then start back full-time the 9th week. That's what we ended up deciding to go with. (I explain a lot more in my pregnancy journal if you are interested in any details of this debacle).
> 
> I'm really disappointed and realizing how much I wanted that January start date. And then I couldn't even get a full 8 weeks. Only silver lining is I found out the 6 weeks maternity leave they are giving me is paid (I thought it was unpaid). The days I'll take the two weeks after that will either come out of sick/vacation leave or be unpaid. Still.. I'm just upset about the whole thing.. :cry:

Something doesn't sound right about this!


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> I just tried to negotiate for more maternity leave at the job I'm planning to start in August. It was an epic failure. I asked for an adjusted start date (January instead of August) to which I got a flat out no. I then tried to get 8 weeks instead of the 6 they were planning to give me. My boss's initial response was, "I know 6 weeks sounds like not that much time at home with a newborn but it's a long time at the center.. and 8 weeks just sounds like an eternity." She asked if I would split the difference and take 7 weeks. I offered to work one day the 7th week and 1-2 days the 8th week and then start back full-time the 9th week. That's what we ended up deciding to go with. (I explain a lot more in my pregnancy journal if you are interested in any details of this debacle).
> 
> I'm really disappointed and realizing how much I wanted that January start date. And then I couldn't even get a full 8 weeks. Only silver lining is I found out the 6 weeks maternity leave they are giving me is paid (I thought it was unpaid). The days I'll take the two weeks after that will either come out of sick/vacation leave or be unpaid. Still.. I'm just upset about the whole thing.. :cry:

Something doesn't sound right about this!


----------



## All Girls

I had my Glucose Tolerance test today. It was done different to the last times. It was go in and get bloods. Drink the lucozade. Wait an hour. More bloods. Wait an hour, more bloods. Go home. God it is very very boring. Hopefully i pass. 

I am due the 16th September and do not know the gender.


----------



## Atlmommy37

I'm really disappointed and realizing how much I wanted that January start date. And then I couldn't even get a full 8 weeks. Only silver lining is I found out the 6 weeks maternity leave they are giving me is paid (I thought it was unpaid). 
The days I'll take the two weeks after that will either come out of sick/vacation leave or be unpaid. Still.. I'm just upset about the whole thing.. :cry:[/QUOTE]


Hey I'm a PRN worker "as needed" so I get no paid leave time. However, in the US the family medical leave act allows you to take off 12 weeks. So, if you wanted to take six paid weeks then six unpaid weeks you have the right to it. There's only 12 weeks per year you can use. I'm not sure if your required to have been at you job for a specific amount of time prior. I don't think there is a restriction on it though. Look into it, they would be unable to prevent you from taking the time and can not punish you. Hope it helps:thumbup:


----------



## adopim

Atlmommy37 said:


> Hey I'm a PRN worker "as needed" so I get no paid leave time. However, in the US the family medical leave act allows you to take off 12 weeks. So, if you wanted to take six paid weeks then six unpaid weeks you have the right to it. There's only 12 weeks per year you can use. I'm not sure if your required to have been at you job for a specific amount of time prior. I don't think there is a restriction on it though. Look into it, they would be unable to prevent you from taking the time and can not punish you. Hope it helps:thumbup:

FMLA does have restrictions on how long you've been at a job. You have to have to worked there for at least 12 months and put in so many hours to be eligible. Plus the company has to have more than 50 employees within a 75 mile radius. I didn't not qualify because of that last one. They have a good number of restrictions.

It's spelled out here: FMLA Regulations

Unfortunate, but it is what it is.


----------



## maybebaby3

Kiss08 said:


> I just tried to negotiate for more maternity leave at the job I'm planning to start in August. It was an epic failure. I asked for an adjusted start date (January instead of August) to which I got a flat out no. I then tried to get 8 weeks instead of the 6 they were planning to give me. My boss's initial response was, "I know 6 weeks sounds like not that much time at home with a newborn but it's a long time at the center.. and 8 weeks just sounds like an eternity." She asked if I would split the difference and take 7 weeks. I offered to work one day the 7th week and 1-2 days the 8th week and then start back full-time the 9th week. That's what we ended up deciding to go with. (I explain a lot more in my pregnancy journal if you are interested in any details of this debacle).
> 
> I'm really disappointed and realizing how much I wanted that January start date. And then I couldn't even get a full 8 weeks. Only silver lining is I found out the 6 weeks maternity leave they are giving me is paid (I thought it was unpaid). The days I'll take the two weeks after that will either come out of sick/vacation leave or be unpaid. Still.. I'm just upset about the whole thing.. :cry:

:hugs: I'm sorry you didn't get the date you wanted!


----------



## babydevil1989

Wow im glad were in the uk I couldnt go back to work 6 weeks after giving birth!

So today is exactly 3 months til my due date!!! Arghhhh!!! I feel the need to get stuff sorted!!


----------



## Kiss08

I'm feeling better today about the whole leave thing. I guess I just felt really powerless and put down after my convo with my boss. I'm not a terribly assertive person so I had to really psych myself up for it and then I felt like basically nothing changed (though at least I asked and did get a couple more half weeks which is better than what I had). Last night I talked it through with DH and we were able to start planning some things now since we have a better idea of my start date and when I might be on leave (depending on when she decides to come). I also had some ice cream and chocolate which always helps. :)

Something else that was fun last night, my DH got to feel her kick for about an hour straight. Typically he's gotten to feel a kick here and there but it's been getting easier to feel her move all around lately. He kept laughing about her movements and how strong she is. He also apologized several times about me getting beat up by her. He hasn't shown a lot of interest in her movement before so it made me happy how involved he was last night! :thumbup:


----------



## gatorj

Kiss08-I feel your pain and I am sorry things went so-so. I agree, 6 weeks seems like nothing. DH and I have been wrestling with me taking 1 week vacation, and 1 week unpaid to extend my leave. Seems very cruel to expect only 6 weeks at home with an infant. 1) you aren't fully recovered at that point 2) your baby is still very much an infant!!! 3) you will have bills to pay, esp. due to the baby! I wonder if things would be different in the US if men had the babies? In many respects men often seem to me to be very wimpy.. ;-) lol!! In the meantime, yes, we get paid (for 6 weeks, not working) which is great and cannot be overlooked.:hugs:


----------



## kaili

I have decided im going to take one unpaid day per week so that we arent missing a paycheck in our house, but it will make the check I get smallet. Good news is ill have to use a week less if sick and vacation days to continue saving them up for when I get pregnant with number two :)


----------



## gatorj

Just got back from registering. I am sure we didn't get everything but whatever! Whew, I am tired!! DH was a good sport but he would try to freak me out by registering haphazardly with that gun...lol! Naptime?? :sleep:


----------



## maybebaby3

Insomnia has hit me tonight! 12.41am and still up! Tomorrow morning's usual 7am wake up call isn't going to be pretty. Oh wait, it's not tomorrow it's today now :dohh::haha:


----------



## AnakeRose

maybebaby3 said:


> Insomnia has hit me tonight! 12.41am and still up! Tomorrow morning's usual 7am wake up call isn't going to be pretty. Oh wait, it's not tomorrow it's today now :dohh::haha:

Yeah me too last night! Didn't help that a girl was ringing at the call box at the front door for like 3 hours. I don't think she got the hint that either there was no one home or they didn't want her in the building. I almost called the cops on her because it was starting to get annoying.


----------



## Melissa_M

Really makes me appreciate living in Canada and getting a year off....It would be so tough to go back after 6 weeks :hugs:


----------



## Atlmommy37

Well sorry I wasn't much help:nope: I'm glad your feeling better about the extra time.


----------



## gatorj

mummytochloe said:


> Sorry I've been awol for so long. Thing been crazy here, and then on top of everything i broke my arm on holiday last week
> 
> How is everyone what have i missed?
> Latest for me is i am in double digits until due date today

Ug! Hope it heals fast!!!:flower:


----------



## babydevil1989

Third tri!!!!!!! 

:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm so tired after so little sleep and getting up early. I've been doing chores non stop since 8am and the place still looks like a tip :( DH is being his usual self and sitting on the sofa watching tv/napping whilst I do it all :grr:


----------



## gatorj

maybebaby3 said:


> I'm so tired after so little sleep and getting up early. I've been doing chores non stop since 8am and the place still looks like a tip :( DH is being his usual self and sitting on the sofa watching tv/napping whilst I do it all :grr:

So sorry hon. Men are idiots sometimes! Maybe catch a nap during the day?:hugs:


----------



## Asher

maybebaby3 said:


> I'm so tired after so little sleep and getting up early. I've been doing chores non stop since 8am and the place still looks like a tip :( DH is being his usual self and sitting on the sofa watching tv/napping whilst I do it all :grr:

Argh! Men!!

I've actually been very productive today. We arrived home from our week away at 11.30 yesterday morning, and I did 8 loads of washing, got it all dry (thank you weather!) and ironed and put away by 11 this morning. Walked the dogs and tidied around, then headed upstairs to sort out old baby stuff to do my list of what's needed now. I managed to sort loads out! So I now have a definitive list of things to buy, and there are only a couple of big-ish things on there, it's mostly bits and bobs. Went for big swim this afternoon and kicked off too hard and have pulled my hip, but it will be okay. And now we are cooking a huge roast chicken dinner! Yum!

Down side is that I'm back at work tomorrow. I am not looking forward to being back after a week off..... :coffee:


----------



## maybebaby3

gatorj said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so tired after so little sleep and getting up early. I've been doing chores non stop since 8am and the place still looks like a tip :( DH is being his usual self and sitting on the sofa watching tv/napping whilst I do it all :grr:
> 
> So sorry hon. Men are idiots sometimes! Maybe catch a nap during the day?:hugs:Click to expand...

If only! Been non stop cleaning etc without any help from him :(


----------



## maybebaby3

Asher said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so tired after so little sleep and getting up early. I've been doing chores non stop since 8am and the place still looks like a tip :( DH is being his usual self and sitting on the sofa watching tv/napping whilst I do it all :grr:
> 
> Argh! Men!!
> 
> I've actually been very productive today. We arrived home from our week away at 11.30 yesterday morning, and I did 8 loads of washing, got it all dry (thank you weather!) and ironed and put away by 11 this morning. Walked the dogs and tidied around, then headed upstairs to sort out old baby stuff to do my list of what's needed now. I managed to sort loads out! So I now have a definitive list of things to buy, and there are only a couple of big-ish things on there, it's mostly bits and bobs. Went for big swim this afternoon and kicked off too hard and have pulled my hip, but it will be okay. And now we are cooking a huge roast chicken dinner! Yum!
> 
> Down side is that I'm back at work tomorrow. I am not looking forward to being back after a week off..... :coffee:Click to expand...

I've been non stop today clearing wardrobes and sorting clothes. Still tons to do tho :(


----------



## Kiss08

I don't know how you do it Maybebaby! I'd go batshit crazy if my DH was trying to sleep in/nap while I was drowning in housework and child care!! And then him having the nerve to criticize your comment of wanting to rest??? (Edit: I'm realizing now that I read this on your other thread in second tri, not from this group.. but it made me mad he'd invalidate you about that!) I'd be strangling him -- you have much more self control than I do!

Good luck. Hope it settles down for you soon! :hugs:

Sounds like you're getting a lot done though, superwoman!


----------



## MadamRose

All Girls added you hunni :D 

Kiss08 sorry your mat leave wont be what you wanted

babydevil1989 yay for 3rd tri :D


----------



## Guppy051708

3rd tri as of yesterday. It's getting close! Home stretch, ladies! :yipee:


----------



## adopim

V-day for me! :D


----------



## Asher

adopim said:


> V-day for me! :D

:happydance: happy V day! Mine was yesterday! Nice milestone. :flower:


----------



## kaili

Congrats on all the v days!


----------



## adopim

I feel like a giant invisible weight is lifted off my shoulders. I felt this way in my first pregnancy too when my doctor first told me about viability (at my 24 week appointment). :)


----------



## agreeksmom

wow havent been on here in a long time lol so updates....found out at 19 weeks that my baby girl has SUA single umbilical artery so that sucks went to see a dr for a echo cardiogram which came back negative for any heart problems so the only thing we gotta worry about is if baby girl stops growing ill be having ultrasounds every week after 32 weeks and if she stops growing shes gotta come out but ive read that it doesnt happen often.


----------



## Guppy051708

Happy V/day milestones ladies <3


----------



## Asher

I'm sitting in bed playing Ipad, watching my belly jump about and wishing I didn't have to go to work today. I'd much rather stay at home and spend more time with the boys whilst they're still off school this week and the weather is nice. :( boooooo.


----------



## maybebaby3

Agreeksmom my friends little boy had SUA and was fine :hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

Has anyone else been slowly losing weight? I've lost over 5 pounds in the last week. It may be because I'm watching my sugar intake in case I fail my second test, but it just seems strange to be losing weight. My doctor figures I'll weigh less after baby than before. That would be nice!!


----------



## babydevil1989

arghhh!! have a god awful cold!! going to the docs in a bit because im so breathless and think its gone to my chest (and also get a repeat for gaviscon damn heartburn!!) 

i have managed to pack the huge mountain of clothes away whilst DS and OH have been playing in the garden also managed to sort DS room and tidy the kitchen but now come to a standstill :(


----------



## MadamRose

yay to all v-day and 3rd tri ladies

agreeksmom hope all is ok with little girl


----------



## kassiaethne

AnakeRose said:


> Has anyone else been slowly losing weight? I've lost over 5 pounds in the last week. It may be because I'm watching my sugar intake in case I fail my second test, but it just seems strange to be losing weight. My doctor figures I'll weigh less after baby than before. That would be nice!!

I was at 231 and now magically back to 226. fun times, but I'm okay with it because I wasn't really looking forward to packing on the lbs during my pregnancy. and I have no self control. if I wanna eat it I eat it.


----------



## maybebaby3

AnakeRose said:


> Has anyone else been slowly losing weight? I've lost over 5 pounds in the last week. It may be because I'm watching my sugar intake in case I fail my second test, but it just seems strange to be losing weight. My doctor figures I'll weigh less after baby than before. That would be nice!!

If only :haha: I've put on 12kg/26lbs so far :blush:


----------



## maybebaby3

My friend is pregnant! I'm so happy for her as she's been trying for her second for more than 2 yrs!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats exciting! :dance: congrats to her!

Im currently 5lbs above PP weight. Im 27+2 now. However, i lost 10+lbs due to HG before getting this +5. I lost 10lbs with each of my pregnancys so far and then i would gain. With DS1 i ended at 41+5 with being 13.5lbs above PP weight. With DS2 i ended my pregnancy at 38+3 being 19.5lbs above PP weight. Im guessing my weight gain this time will be more similar to DS1.


----------



## Melissa_M

Awesome!!!

I've gained 13lbs so far... I'm hoping to stay below 30lbs but it would be a first!!


----------



## maybebaby3

I've resigned myself to the fact there's not much I can do. Will diet afterwards


----------



## All Girls

I'm hoping i don't put on too much in the last trimester. On my last two i put on over 50lbs. yes you read that right. I lost it and then my dad died and i piled on the weight. 
So far i have put on 4lbs. That has been the last two weeks. I am hoping not to go over 10lbs more. Yet i do not watch what i eat lol. I had my glucose test last week so results this week.


----------



## AnakeRose

Don't get me wrong I've gained weight, but just in the last week I've lost 5 pounds. I weighed myself the day I found out I was pregnant and I'm 17lbs heavier since then. I was as high as 22lbs at one point which for someone my size is a lot! (I'm not a thin person by any means).


----------



## Guppy051708

As long as u eat right and exercise (modified for prenatally),bar any type of medically conditions there really isn't any control over ur weight gain. So many women worry about it but honestly there's only so much u can do. The body knows how it needs to gain as long as u are nuriting it and treating any medical conditions. Some women are like me and don't gain much weight (probably bc I'm so overweight to begin w) and others need to gain 75lbs. Sure there's a 'standard' but at the end of the day the body is gonna do what it needs to do and typically it bounces back pretty decently (tho i think some women have some untealistic expectations- not in here or anything but iust in general)


----------



## babydevil1989

Iv put on 5lbs but lost lots in first tri x


----------



## YoungNImum

i just started to shift my weight before i fell pregnant again so im hoping to have the motavation to carry on after baby is born. 
im one of these peopel who really have to work to loose weight if only i could just eat healthy and slowly loose alittle, but no i have to do some form of excercise


----------



## Guppy051708

Same here :hugs: it is so frustrating sometimes. DH can cut out soda and lose weight. Me? I basically have to go vegetarian otherwise it doesn't happen. I look at food and i swear i gain weight (when not pregnant). I was doing weight watchers before and lost about 25lbs, so im going to go back to that once im one month PP. I tried sooooo many different ways to lose weight and for me "eating right" just is not enough :nope: I feel if i ever get to my goal weight, food will always be a challenge for me in that i will have a lifetime of documenting what i eat to keep at that weight....stupid thyroid!


----------



## HeatherLTBee

My V-day was Saturday! :happydance:
I just feel so blessed!
Hopefully, little pea pod cooks a litttttle longer hahah.:blush:

:cloud9:


----------



## YoungNImum

Guppy051708 said:


> Same here :hugs: it is so frustrating sometimes. DH can cut out soda and lose weight. Me? I basically have to go vegetarian otherwise it doesn't happen. I look at food and i swear i gain weight (when not pregnant). I was doing weight watchers before and lost about 25lbs, so im going to go back to that once im one month PP. I tried sooooo many different ways to lose weight and for me "eating right" just is not enough :nope: I feel if i ever get to my goal weight, food will always be a challenge for me in that i will have a lifetime of documenting what i eat to keep at that weight....stupid thyroid!

yip exactly like myself, i was doing the davina macall workout every morning and just before i found out i was pregnant i had started doing it twice aday but i stopped once i knew i was pregnant as it can be very exhausting and hard going.

apparently slimming world and the 30day shred is helping alot of my friends loose weight and tone up at the same time :shrug: lucky ducks :haha:


----------



## Kiss08

Guppy - going vegetarian makes me gain weight! I eat way too many carbs when I'm not eating meat.

I'm trying to just do what I can to be healthy but not obsess (easier said than done!). In 2011, I had lost 20 pounds and kept it off (for the most part) until this pregnancy. I'm back up to my highest weight which is a bummer but I know it's for a much better reason this time. Trying not to worry too much until after she comes. Speaking of...

I'm thinking about ordering a work-out program for post-pregnancy. There's a deal going on right now for a BeachBody workout called TurboFire. I've heard good things about it and may go ahead and order it now to do after baby comes. I do better with a structured regimen I can follow. Maybe if I have a post-baby work-out plan figured out now I can stress less about all the weight I'm putting on. :shrug:


----------



## kaili

I've never had weight gain issues but now since I'm pregnant, I practically gain a pound just from making eye-contact with a cookie. My husband has all kinds of weight problems and diets and exercises regularly and still gains weight like you wouldn't believe. At least post-delivery I'll have an excuse to finally work out with him :)


----------



## maybebaby3

I've just had toast with chocolate hazelnut spread! I give up!


----------



## AnakeRose

Oh I hear ya! I've been craving chocolate and ice cream like crazy lately.


----------



## adopim

I have a hard time with weight loss as well. My last pregnancy my starting weight was 150 and my end weight was 173. It took me only a few months to get back down to pre-pregnancy weight (150). I worked really hard and was able to get down to 125 but it took 2 years of strict counting calories to do (with a little exercising a couple times a week if I had time). My all time low was 120 during this time, but with my body build I look sick when I weigh that little. 130 is my ideal weight I think. I was at 128 at my wedding in October. By my first dr appt in February I was 148. I let go of my strict calorie intake after the wedding. Haha, so my start weight this pregnancy is pretty much the same as my DD. I'm just hoping I will be able to lose some extra weight again this time (once I'm done breastfeeding since I won't start dieting until I'm done with that).


----------



## kassiaethne

woot I have hit my V day right before i fly to brazil. It is reassuring. Can't wait to see some of my inlaws and to see brazil


----------



## Proserpina

More updates for the first page, *mummytochloe*: 

*September 6-10*
080509 -- :blue:
baby3144 -- :pink:
superwumba -- :pink:
Southafrica -- :blue:
MrsLQ -- :blue:
Cherry Bow -- :pink:

That is all of the updates I could stalk up from those days.


----------



## Maybebub

Today I went to the OB and I have gained 8kgs (17lbs) since week 4 :cry: she didn't look worried, but I started with a BMI of 24, so not fat but close to be overweight. I had a goal of 12-13 kgs (26-28lbs) but I think this is not realistic, I've been gaining weight very even and I walk 20mins per day and go to aqua natal class once a week, maybe but my problem specially now is that I eat more.

I hate weight gain.


----------



## Melissa_M

17 lbs sounds perfect actually :shrug: And you never know, some women don't gain much at all in the last couple months.


----------



## kaili

I piled on a solid 25 lbs since january but haven't gained more than a pound in the last 2 weeks, I feel as though I've hit a plateau and the rest that I gain will be baby himself getting fat :) doc said massive amounts of gain in the beginning is normal and that it usually slows down, so hopefully that will be the case for you too bub :)


----------



## YoungNImum

My almost 24wk bump picture :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nico82

Awww ladies try not to worry about weight, its for a good cause and for a healthy bubba :baby:
I put on alot in the start but seems to be all baby belly, probably why my back gets sore. 

Dont be hard on yourself and dont stress as that makes you put on weight as well :hugs:


----------



## nico82

Third Trimester for me today! Wooot wooot!

Bit scary how fast it is going!


----------



## Asher

Lovely bump pic NIMum! X

Happy 3rd tri nico82!


----------



## maybebaby3

Have decided to try not to worry about weight gain so much. I'm obviously going to gain about 20kg at the rate I'm going :( will worry about it later and just focus on the fact that I'm growing my baby boy!


----------



## AnakeRose

Not sure if I posted this before, but this is the crib we went with :)

https://www.deltachildren.com/produ...erry-espresso-detail?showall=1#specifications


----------



## Atlmommy37

Is anyone else still suffering from nausea? I'm so sick of feeling sick. I just don't understand, I thought it would go away. :nope:


----------



## Kiss08

No nausea but my fatigue is coming back unfortunately.. Probably related to my sleeping getting worse from baby kicking and me not being comfortable..


----------



## Guppy051708

Im still throwing up and i'll be 28 weeks tomorrow. 
I do have HG though, so im not surprised, but honestly figured it wouldn't last this long.


----------



## ckylesworld

I had a 4D scan done today :happydance::cloud9:
here is a link!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1885751-4d-scan-pics.html


----------



## HeatherLTBee

ckylesworld said:


> I had a 4D scan done today :happydance::cloud9:
> here is a link!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1885751-4d-scan-pics.html

Beautiful!!!!!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## AnakeRose

Nausea comes and goes still for me. Especially if I start coughing. Fatigue has kicked in because I'm not sleeping well.


----------



## maybebaby3

Atlmommy37 said:


> Is anyone else still suffering from nausea? I'm so sick of feeling sick. I just don't understand, I thought it would go away. :nope:

I do every morning


----------



## gatorj

No nausea but I have had crazy acid reflux and indigestion *this* week. Today is probably the first day where I wasn't popping Antacids. Ugh. Two nights I slept propped up bc my lower esophagus was hurting. I am also soo tired this week??


----------



## gatorj

ckylesworld said:


> I had a 4D scan done today :happydance::cloud9:
> here is a link!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1885751-4d-scan-pics.html

Soooo cute! I want to do as well..DH is a little anti bc he thinks it is unnecessary. I just showed your images and even he thought they was pretty amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## maybebaby3

Yeah my DH isn't going to let me do a 4D :(


----------



## ckylesworld

why would he have to LET you? Show him some others pics and he might change his mind.


----------



## Asher

maybebaby3 said:


> Yeah my DH isn't going to let me do a 4D :(

Mine's the same! Says it will probably look like the other 3, and we'll see it soon anyway! :dohh:


----------



## Kiss08

I haven't brought it up to mine but I know he'd rather we not spend the money on it. He wouldn't flat out say no but he'd strongly encourage not doing it...


----------



## gatorj

Kiss08 said:


> I haven't brought it up to mine but I know he'd rather we not spend the money on it. He wouldn't flat out say no but he'd strongly encourage not doing it...

yes-same here. it is more about the cost, but i will get my way....eventually...hee heee :winkwink: its our first, come on!!


----------



## AnakeRose

OMG I scared the hell out of myself yesterday! I lost my balance getting into my car and sat down really heavily and felt the baby kinda bulge out on my right side. Then I had an instant painful cramp right in that spot. I seriously thought I'd hurt him because I didn't feel him moving much for the rest of the day :( Thankfully he's back to his normal pattern this morning. I just have to put an ice pack on that spot periodically. Guess I stretched a muscle or my uterus or something and having to work today isn't helping my mood at all. :cry:


----------



## AnakeRose

maybebaby3 said:


> Yeah my DH isn't going to let me do a 4D :(

I want to do one too, but $199-249 is a lot of money and we could use that to get items for the room. There's only one private ultrasound place that does 4D in Kelowna so they can set the price.


----------



## HeatherLTBee

4D Scans are neat, but I don't want to know what my baby's face looks like just yet.

I love looking at everyone else's though :)
:baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Melissa_M

I agree they are neat but not worth the money for us. Plus we want to have some sort of surprise when the baby is born <3


----------



## AnakeRose

Melissa_M said:


> I agree they are neat but not worth the money for us. Plus we want to have some sort of surprise when the baby is born <3

Exactly!


----------



## adopim

We won't be doing a private 4D either. Just don't have the money and know the gender without a shadow of a doubt so we have no need.


----------



## EstelSeren

We're not having a private 4D either! We didn't with Tanwen last time. To be honest, they freak me out a little bit however amazing they are and we just don't have the money! We're seeing baby at 32 weeks anyway as my placenta was low at 20 weeks so for me there's no real need!

In other news, 99 days left for me now! Double figures, yay! :happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## YoungNImum

no 4D here either, i haven't had in my previous pregnancies either. Im having enough normal scans to know baby is fine in there, and i know baby will either look like me or OH or maybe us both this time lol id rather spend the money on something for baby 

my friend has had them done before and they do look good way better than a normal scanning machine, but alot of money to be spent when your gonna be meeting baby after 9months if you get me :/


----------



## babydevil1989

Were not doing a 4d either due to money - its so expensive here x


----------



## MadamRose

Proserpina thanks for the updates, i went through and found loads myself but didn't see them. 

I think with weight gain you just have to try and not worry, i keep thinking im getting really big, but i just think well i can lose it once baby is here. 

AnakeRose lovely crib 

ckylesworld amazing pics :D 

we aren't doing 4d, we didn't with Chloe so don't believe its fair as then baby would have pics in future and chloe wouldn't.


----------



## nico82

My partner said if I really want a 4D scan he would pay for it, but I think its a bit expensive and we didnt want to find out the sex so may as well keep it another suprise, something to work for when in labour lol

Anyone else feeling down about stretch marks??? How can I lighten them, feel self conscious.


----------



## Guppy051708

I think it would be fun to have a 4D scan, but we live pay check to pay check, so i cant see being able to afford it...oh well, it could *potentially* be as little as 9 weeks until i meet my little miss and see her face in person anyways <3 (doubt i'll go at 37 weeks, but i guess it's always a possibility at least!)

My bump progression so far.

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/7monthsgoodc_zps097a1c67.jpg


----------



## Guppy051708

and holy crap! :shock: it's madness to think at this stage with DS2 i only had 10 weeks left!!!


----------



## babydevil1989

Tomorrow and weds are my last shifts at work!!! :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

:dance: thats exciting!


----------



## Phantom710

V-Day yesterday for the Twins :) So exciting, and not long until 3rd Tri now. 

I only have 6 more weeks left of work as the doc doesn't want me working past 30, so I feel like I'm going to be going insane.


----------



## Guppy051708

Phantom- Happy (double belated) V-Day!!!


----------



## Proserpina

mummytochloe said:


> Proserpina thanks for the updates, i went through and found loads myself but didn't see them.

No problem, *mummytochloe*. Most of the updates I'm posting were never posted on this thread. I found out about them by checking the person's posting history here at BnB. 

Here's some more: 

*September 11-20*
steph6875 -- :blue:
kaili -- :blue:
taryen87 -- :blue:
stephanie1990 -- :pink:
Swanny -- :blue:

Next time, I will post September 21-30, and that's all I'll check on until we start getting closer to our due dates and having us some babies. :)


----------



## AnakeRose

28 weeks today!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsCD

nico82 said:


> My partner said if I really want a 4D scan he would pay for it, but I think its a bit expensive and we didnt want to find out the sex so may as well keep it another suprise, something to work for when in labour lol
> 
> Anyone else feeling down about stretch marks??? How can I lighten them, feel self conscious.

Hiya nico82, I don't know if they do it in your country or not but I swear by bio oil! Iv been using it on my bump and my stretch marks are really light and some are even fading


----------



## AnakeRose

:cry::cry::cry:
Well today (who am I kidding, the last week) has been pretty shitty. All I want to do is cry and I'm so moody. My poor husband has been taking the brunt of it too. I feel like I'm going through PMS x 1000! Is this normal?


----------



## vic161209

so I got some happy news last night, my friend who was pregnant (a week after me) but lost her baby within days of her bfp, is today 7weeks pregnant! so happy for her. its been hard as the loss hit her really badly n iv been worried about how to support her when im preg within a week of what she would have been. :happydance: only downside is I hope our naming debate doesn't come up again now shes preg! (we both with out knowing chose the same girls name)


----------



## babydevil1989

Yes anakerose I get awful pms but this is pms on steroids lol its awful! X


----------



## AnakeRose

babydevil1989 said:


> Yes anakerose I get awful pms but this is pms on steroids lol its awful! X

Oh good...I thought I was going crazy...I've had depression problems in the past so I was hoping it wasn't coming back with a vengence. I'm already getting people to watch me after baby is born.


----------



## nico82

MrsCD said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> My partner said if I really want a 4D scan he would pay for it, but I think its a bit expensive and we didnt want to find out the sex so may as well keep it another suprise, something to work for when in labour lol
> 
> Anyone else feeling down about stretch marks??? How can I lighten them, feel self conscious.
> 
> Hiya nico82, I don't know if they do it in your country or not but I swear by bio oil! Iv been using it on my bump and my stretch marks are really light and some are even fadingClick to expand...

I will have to try it, I have heard so many myths about it, some say yes and some say no...so guess only way to know for sure is to try it for myself. Not used to having no control of my body image.

On other news - my baby is breech, I know still time to turn around, but explains why my ribs hurt when lying down and when taking a deep breath.


----------



## Kiss08

Nico - how do you know the position of baby? I've been wondering what mine's been up to. I can feel she moved positions but can't decipher what position she's in.


----------



## nico82

Kiss08 said:


> Nico - how do you know the position of baby? I've been wondering what mine's been up to. I can feel she moved positions but can't decipher what position she's in.

I had my 28 week midwife appointment and she measured me and felt what position the baby was in, the head by my ribs, spine down the left side and butt and feet down low. 

I see my midwife every two weeks now and when I reach 36 weeks I see her every week until delivery.

If baby doesnt spin around then have to see a specialist and if still doesnt turn around when he trys to turn it than have to have a c-section :cry: which I didnt really want as recovery is much longer. But guess if its the safest way then I dont have a choice.


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: hope she turns hon. Its really stress inducing for us mamas having to worry about such. If it helps ease your fears any, my first baby didn't flip from breech to head down until 33 weeks.


Im currently dealing with a transverse (sideways) LO. (shes been like this the entire pregnancy). Saw the MW today. She said the baby needs to at least go vertical by 32 weeks. Breech is allowed to flip later, but she said with transverse they really need to go head down or breech by 32 weeks. She said breech can flip head down much easier than transverse can...not really sure why, but thats what ive been told, so hopefully this stinker decides to move!..idunno...not so certain this little girl is gonna cooperate...i dont know why but for some reason if i have to have a CS over a transverse, im actually at peace of it...breech though...i would want to at least attempt a vaginal but would have the understanding it may not turn out that way.

Today i had my last monthly appt. Now i go every two weeks until 36 and then every week after that...can't believe im so close to the home stretch! once biweekly appts start things really go fast. I also had my GD test. im hopeful for good results though


----------



## Guppy051708

vic161209- congrats to your friend! that is such wonderful news :cloud9:



Kiss08 said:


> Nico - how do you know the position of baby? I've been wondering what mine's been up to. I can feel she moved positions but can't decipher what position she's in.

If you go to the spinning babies website they have a great selection on belly mapping there :D
But at this stage its a little more tough to decipher. Even medical professionals can have issues bc the baby isn't all that big yet. But the further along you get the easier it will be.




AnakeRose said:


> babydevil1989 said:
> 
> 
> Yes anakerose I get awful pms but this is pms on steroids lol its awful! X
> 
> Oh good...I thought I was going crazy...I've had depression problems in the past so I was hoping it wasn't coming back with a vengence. I'm already getting people to watch me after baby is born.Click to expand...

mood swings are one of those lovely common happenings of pregnancy....sometimes i really do feel bad for the men though....then i think about giving birth and that thought goes right out the window :rofl:


----------



## All Girls

My partner wants to go for a 3d scan as we do not have scans and or anomaly scan. I do not want to spend the money although i'd love a proper scan to check all is ok. But i can't justify it when things are so tight. I have wanted one on all my kids and never had one and afraid i will regret not getting one. We do not know the gender and afraid it would look like a boy or girl also?

I have heard nothing back from my glucose tolerance test so i am presuming i passed. 

Things are very crazy at the moment. We are waiting for a diagnosis on my oldest regarding a 90 minute unconscious episode where i thought she was dead. Waiting on results of an MRI after an abnormal EEG and terrified waiting at this stage. I cannot get round to buuying anything for this baby until i have her sorted.


----------



## Guppy051708

Oh my gosh All Girls :shock: that must have been so terrifying! :hugs:


----------



## nico82

Guppy051708 said:


> :hugs: hope she turns hon. Its really stress inducing for us mamas having to worry about such. If it helps ease your fears any, my first baby didn't flip from breech to head down until 33 weeks.
> 
> 
> Im currently dealing with a transverse (sideways) LO. (shes been like this the entire pregnancy). Saw the MW today. She said the baby needs to at least go vertical by 32 weeks. Breech is allowed to flip later, but she said with transverse they really need to go head down or breech by 32 weeks. She said breech can flip head down much easier than transverse can...not really sure why, but thats what ive been told, so hopefully this stinker decides to move!..idunno...not so certain this little girl is gonna cooperate...i dont know why but for some reason if i have to have a CS over a transverse, im actually at peace of it...breech though...i would want to at least attempt a vaginal but would have the understanding it may not turn out that way.
> 
> Today i had my last monthly appt. Now i go every two weeks until 36 and then every week after that...can't believe im so close to the home stretch! once biweekly appts start things really go fast. I also had my GD test. im hopeful for good results though

Looks like you got a little stubborn one there also :haha::hugs:
Hopefully both our bubs turn around soon. Mine has moved so much today so not sure if its flipping or just having a party in there.

First time today I actually saw my stomach move when it kicked.


----------



## nik25

Ok ladies I need some input:/ I had an abnormal quad screen for downs So we had a level 2 ultrasound. Everything looked normal with only one soft marker, her femur bones are measuring 2 weeks behind (in the 5th percentile) My Dr. Wants me to do an amino but in worried since im in my third trimester (28 weeks) what are your thoughts? Anyone else been through this? Also I'm 5'3 and hubby is only 5'9.


----------



## Kiss08

nik25 said:


> Ok ladies I need some input:/ I had an abnormal quad screen for downs So we had a level 2 ultrasound. Everything looked normal with only one soft marker, her femur bones are measuring 2 weeks behind (in the 5th percentile) My Dr. Wants me to do an amino but in worried since im in my third trimester (28 weeks) what are your thoughts? Anyone else been through this? Also I'm 5'3 and hubby is only 5'9.

I don't know what I'd do in your situation, but I'm leaning towards no amnio because there's only one soft marker and that marker could be explained by having a baby who is relatively shorter (like her parents). Getting an amnio would just cause me a lot of anxiety because of the risk to baby. IF the baby had Downs, would finding out now vs. in three months be worth the risk is what it comes down to. Like I said, I can't imagine what I'd do if I were truly in your position, but my gut says just wait it out. I'm sure things would be fine either way so it's really a personal choice.


----------



## Phantom710

vic--- congrats to your friend!

as far as telling where baby is, I got off of where I feel kicks and where I find the heartbeat with my doppler. Baby Boy is pretty much always head down, but Baby Girl switches from Breech to Head Down throughout the day.


----------



## Kiss08

Phantom710 said:


> vic--- congrats to your friend!
> 
> as far as telling where baby is, I got off of where I feel kicks and where I find the heartbeat with my doppler. Baby Boy is pretty much always head down, but Baby Girl switches from Breech to Head Down throughout the day.

How do you know which is which? I can hardly keep track of my one baby!


----------



## Guppy051708

Just bought myself a rebozo. 
The MW says i need to do belly wrapping (prenatally) if she ever goes head down (she is sideways). Bc of severe prolapse, split stomach muscles, and loose ligaments/uterus im at risk for a breech baby (should she actually move out of the transverse!). So im supposed to do belly wrapping as soon as she goes head down so that she can stay there and not have as much space to flip back.
Guess the only nice thing is that you can use the rebozo for labor as well as for babywearing. I went ahead and bought this one. ...kind of excited to get it but i really hope it works!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/152326595/3-yards-x-87-yard-pink-mexican-fabric?ref=usr_faveitems



nico82 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: hope she turns hon. Its really stress inducing for us mamas having to worry about such. If it helps ease your fears any, my first baby didn't flip from breech to head down until 33 weeks.
> 
> 
> Im currently dealing with a transverse (sideways) LO. (shes been like this the entire pregnancy). Saw the MW today. She said the baby needs to at least go vertical by 32 weeks. Breech is allowed to flip later, but she said with transverse they really need to go head down or breech by 32 weeks. She said breech can flip head down much easier than transverse can...not really sure why, but thats what ive been told, so hopefully this stinker decides to move!..idunno...not so certain this little girl is gonna cooperate...i dont know why but for some reason if i have to have a CS over a transverse, im actually at peace of it...breech though...i would want to at least attempt a vaginal but would have the understanding it may not turn out that way.
> 
> Today i had my last monthly appt. Now i go every two weeks until 36 and then every week after that...can't believe im so close to the home stretch! once biweekly appts start things really go fast. I also had my GD test. im hopeful for good results though
> 
> Looks like you got a little stubborn one there also :haha::hugs:
> Hopefully both our bubs turn around soon. Mine has moved so much today so not sure if its flipping or just having a party in there.
> 
> First time today I actually saw my stomach move when it kicked.Click to expand...

:haha: yes, it would appear that both of us have little monkeys on our hands!

Where are you feeling your kicks at now?


----------



## AnakeRose

Got my results for the GD test...I have GD and I'm really upset about it. :cry:
I'm not looking forward to pricking my fingers twice a day. I don't even want to go to work today....


----------



## Guppy051708

AnakeRose said:


> Got my results for the GD test...I have GD and I'm really upset about it. :cry:
> I'm not looking forward to pricking my fingers twice a day. I don't even want to go to work today....

Sorry hon :(
Thats got to be tough.
Was that the 3 hour or the 1 hour test?


----------



## AnakeRose

Guppy051708 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Got my results for the GD test...I have GD and I'm really upset about it. :cry:
> I'm not looking forward to pricking my fingers twice a day. I don't even want to go to work today....
> 
> Sorry hon :(
> Thats got to be tough.
> Was that the 3 hour or the 1 hour test?Click to expand...

I had a 2 hour test. Blood sugar shot up to 12.3...Was supposed to be under 10. My 1 hour test had me at 5.2 and I was supposed to be under 4. My dad is diabetic and I know the optimal range is 4-6. This should prove interesting. Hope my medical plan covers it because those test strips are freeking expensive!!


----------



## Guppy051708

AnakeRose said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Got my results for the GD test...I have GD and I'm really upset about it. :cry:
> I'm not looking forward to pricking my fingers twice a day. I don't even want to go to work today....
> 
> Sorry hon :(
> Thats got to be tough.
> Was that the 3 hour or the 1 hour test?Click to expand...
> 
> I had a 2 hour test. Blood sugar shot up to 12.3...Was supposed to be under 10. My 1 hour test had me at 5.2 and I was supposed to be under 4. My dad is diabetic and I know the optimal range is 4-6. This should prove interesting. Hope my medical plan covers it because those test strips are freeking expensive!!Click to expand...

bummer :( Was hoping you would say it was just the one hour, but that stinks. Sorry friend. 
Hopefully your insurance is good about it. They should be if its medically neceesary, which clearly it is, but i also understand that insurances can try to wiggle out of everything these days :hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

Guppy051708 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Got my results for the GD test...I have GD and I'm really upset about it. :cry:
> I'm not looking forward to pricking my fingers twice a day. I don't even want to go to work today....
> 
> Sorry hon :(
> Thats got to be tough.
> Was that the 3 hour or the 1 hour test?Click to expand...
> 
> I had a 2 hour test. Blood sugar shot up to 12.3...Was supposed to be under 10. My 1 hour test had me at 5.2 and I was supposed to be under 4. My dad is diabetic and I know the optimal range is 4-6. This should prove interesting. Hope my medical plan covers it because those test strips are freeking expensive!!Click to expand...
> 
> bummer :( Was hoping you would say it was just the one hour, but that stinks. Sorry friend.
> Hopefully your insurance is good about it. They should be if its medically neceesary, which clearly it is, but i also understand that insurances can try to wiggle out of everything these days :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah me too...it's my husbands plan so I think it'll cover 80% (crossing my fingers). I declined medical where I work because the plan they use doesn't want me to be on it for 3 months and then off for a year and then back on. I would have had to give work post dated cheques for a year to stay on the plan, but I don't even have cheques (very rarely use them).


----------



## Atlmommy37

nik25 said:


> Ok ladies I need some input:/ I had an abnormal quad screen for downs So we had a level 2 ultrasound. Everything looked normal with only one soft marker, her femur bones are measuring 2 weeks behind (in the 5th percentile) My Dr. Wants me to do an amino but in worried since im in my third trimester (28 weeks) what are your thoughts? Anyone else been through this? Also I'm 5'3 and hubby is only 5'9.

Our son has dilated kidneys which is a soft marker. We were also offered an amnio, but decided it wasn't worth the risk. I think it's very personal and you should go with your gut. If you would feel more at peace knowing then go for it. Hope all is well. Keep us updated.


----------



## Guppy051708

Atlmommy37 said:


> nik25 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I need some input:/ I had an abnormal quad screen for downs So we had a level 2 ultrasound. Everything looked normal with only one soft marker, her femur bones are measuring 2 weeks behind (in the 5th percentile) My Dr. Wants me to do an amino but in worried since im in my third trimester (28 weeks) what are your thoughts? Anyone else been through this? Also I'm 5'3 and hubby is only 5'9.
> 
> . I think it's very personal and you should go with your gut. If you would feel more at peace knowing then go for it. Hope all is well. Keep us updated.Click to expand...


This!


----------



## Atlmommy37

AnakeRose said:


> Got my results for the GD test...I have GD and I'm really upset about it. :cry:
> I'm not looking forward to pricking my fingers twice a day. I don't even want to go to work today....

I too have GD. I have to check mine four times a day. It sucks really bad. Plus I have been having to go to the dr every two weeks. In a few weeks I have to start non stress test...yay. Thankfully I'm able to control mine with diet. I was in shock at first. Try to not worry :hugs: on the good side ( if there is one) you'll get to have more ultrasounds


----------



## nico82

Am currently just waiting to go back to the lab to have my bloods taken after that very sugary drink for the GD test.

It tasted like really sweet flat lemonade to me, but boy was it loaded with sugar I could tell as I normally dont eat sweet things often :rofl: just praying the test comes back OK.

Does GD go away after you have the baby or what?


----------



## Guppy051708

In most cases GD goes away after birth.
However, if you have GD you are at a higher risk of developing Type 2 diabeties in the future. (doesnt mean you will, it just means you are more likely in comparison to those who have not had GD)


----------



## YoungNImum

Been trying to catch up sorry to read some of you ladies are having a rough time. 

Everything is well with me and baby was having a little tenderness injecting the past week but its because I'm running out of room that isn't bruised iv had to start injecting into stretch marks which actually isn't as bad as it sounds tbh.

My bump is sticking out so much and constantly feels heavy although I went out with friends on Monday and they seem to think I don't look 6months pregnant but I think it was because of the loose dress type I wore but was nice to hear that I don't look as big as I feel lol


----------



## AnakeRose

Atlmommy37 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Got my results for the GD test...I have GD and I'm really upset about it. :cry:
> I'm not looking forward to pricking my fingers twice a day. I don't even want to go to work today....
> 
> I too have GD. I have to check mine four times a day. It sucks really bad. Plus I have been having to go to the dr every two weeks. In a few weeks I have to start non stress test...yay. Thankfully I'm able to control mine with diet. I was in shock at first. Try to not worry :hugs: on the good side ( if there is one) you'll get to have more ultrasoundsClick to expand...

Yeah I guess there's a silver lining to all of this :thumbup:. I get to see my little guy more. Maybe I'll get them to do a gender confirmation too (to make sure I'm still having a boy!).


----------



## AnakeRose

So my sister-in-law wants to host a shower for me, but she's insisting on holding it after the baby is born. Is it bad form to request people give gift cards instead of gifts? We already have a lot of newborn stuff and I know we could use the gift cards to get what we need (ie diapers, wipes etc)


----------



## Kiss08

I'm having a rough evening. Hoping some of it is just due to side effects of my GTT and not my new normal... I have a headache and heartburn plus my usual back pain and sleeping difficulties. The doctor I saw today (not my regular one as she was in surgery) was concerned about my back pain as it was one-sided and in the midway up my back (where my kidney is). My UTI test came back negative but I don't know if it could be something else (besides muscle soreness). Baby flipped to breech (not too concerned since she has plenty of time to flip back) but I've had more difficulty feeling her like this so I'm getting paranoid about her kick frequency. With all this discomfort, I'm really wishing I wasn't starting a job in August after my current one ends in July. Oh, and now I'm also thinking about switching hospitals which would mean I'd have to go to a different doctor too (I'm switching to a new doctor regardless when I move in August so this would just be a different new doctor). It's hard for me to decide though as I don't currently live in the city I'll be delivering in so I can't go see this other hospital. Ahhhhh stresssssed!!


----------



## babydevil1989

God im soooo hungry!! Got my GTT*today so cant eat for another three hours :(


----------



## AnakeRose

babydevil1989 said:


> God im soooo hungry!! Got my GTT*today so cant eat for another three hours :(

I know how you felt! I couldn't eat a thing till after 11am the morning I got my test done! I was one cranky pregnant lady!


----------



## nico82

AnakeRose said:


> So my sister-in-law wants to host a shower for me, but she's insisting on holding it after the baby is born. Is it bad form to request people give gift cards instead of gifts? We already have a lot of newborn stuff and I know we could use the gift cards to get what we need (ie diapers, wipes etc)

Thats what I wanted to do for the baby shower my mum is hosting, request gift cards so we could chose as we dont know the sex of the baby and am worried we get a billion of the same things because choice is limited because of unisex. That way could buy girl/boy things after its born with the gift cards.

But I decided just to see what we get, we have so much stuff already, not sure the baby will fit in their nursery with all the stuff lol over 300 newborn diapers, eight packs of 80 baby wipes, cot and basinette protectors, crib set, mobile, rattles, bottles, pacifiers, diaper bin, babies first book :rofl:


----------



## AnakeRose

nico82 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> So my sister-in-law wants to host a shower for me, but she's insisting on holding it after the baby is born. Is it bad form to request people give gift cards instead of gifts? We already have a lot of newborn stuff and I know we could use the gift cards to get what we need (ie diapers, wipes etc)
> 
> Thats what I wanted to do for the baby shower my mum is hosting, request gift cards so we could chose as we dont know the sex of the baby and am worried we get a billion of the same things because choice is limited because of unisex. That way could buy girl/boy things after its born with the gift cards.
> 
> But I decided just to see what we get, we have so much stuff already, not sure the baby will fit in their nursery with all the stuff lol over 300 newborn diapers, eight packs of 80 baby wipes, cot and basinette protectors, crib set, mobile, rattles, bottles, pacifiers, diaper bin, babies first book :rofl:Click to expand...

Yeah I have the same problem! I just don't want to end up with say 4 bouncers when we already have one. I've been getting some great deals on our local internet marketplace :)


----------



## Asher

We don't really do baby showers to a massive extent over here, though there are more than there used to be. I don't have too much on my list now, especially with being team yellow, so I hope people wait til after the baby is born and then choose something gender appropriate as a gift! I know people at work will be doing a collection, as I'm usually the organiser of those things, and I hope to get enough cash to buy the change bag I want! I know they won't do gift vouchers etc so cash would be nice! I may start dropping some subtle hints over the next few weeks about the fact I would like to be able to buy something nice for myself and the little one! Devious but necessary! :)


----------



## Melissa_M

Toys R Us is really good for exchanges.....you don't even have to have a receipt....you just return any item that they carry and they will give you the price on a gift card.


----------



## nico82

Melissa_M said:


> Toys R Us is really good for exchanges.....you don't even have to have a receipt....you just return any item that they carry and they will give you the price on a gift card.

They dont do that here in New Zealand :wacko: thats so cool though! :thumbup:


----------



## babydevil1989

Wooohooo! Just had confirmation of maternity allowance! I get the full amount so wont be as skint as I thought! X


----------



## HeatherLTBee

I'm getting nervous! What if I MISS being pregnant!?

Right now I just can't wait to meet him/her! But what if I miss taking my wee one with me everywhere I go ? :(

:shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

I missed being pregnant after i had my first. Then i got pregnant with my second and after i had him i didn't miss it so much. And now that we are having #3 i am TOTALLY over being pregnant and totally over reproducing. ...maybe that is your sign that this wont be your last ;)


----------



## HeatherLTBee

You're right! I need to remember, there is always the option of a second baby if I choose!!!

:baby::baby::baby::baby:

I think I'm actually only terrified of post partum depression, though. I hear it's awful. :nope:


----------



## Guppy051708

Can. Not. Breath. Today. UGH! For this stinker being sideways she is really causing me a lot of issues with breathing! little turd needs to move already :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

HeatherLTBee said:


> You're right! I need to remember, there is always the option of a second baby if I choose!!!
> 
> :baby::baby::baby::baby:
> 
> I think I'm actually only terrified of post partum depression, though. I hear it's awful. :nope:

:hugs: i mean, it is one of the more common things to happen PP but it's still not the majorty of women, so hopefully you wont be in the minority. It def doesn't happen to everyone. And hey, if it does there is def help out there :hugs:


----------



## HeatherLTBee

Guppy051708 said:


> Can. Not. Breath. Today. UGH! For this stinker being sideways she is really causing me a lot of issues with breathing! little turd needs to move already :haha:

Is it only when you're walking or is it all the time???


----------



## Guppy051708

HeatherLTBee said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Can. Not. Breath. Today. UGH! For this stinker being sideways she is really causing me a lot of issues with breathing! little turd needs to move already :haha:
> 
> Is it only when you're walking or is it all the time???Click to expand...

Sitting down. If i lean forward or do all fours that makes it go away, but i have a 16 month old cuddle bug so it can be the challenge.
It's not like the out of breath that would worry one...it feels more like how you get out of breath when you lay flat on your back during late pregnancy.


----------



## Kiss08

HeatherLTBee said:


> I'm getting nervous! What if I MISS being pregnant!?
> 
> Right now I just can't wait to meet him/her! But what if I miss taking my wee one with me everywhere I go ? :(
> 
> :shrug:

I've worried about this, too. Though I'm starting to come out of it now that I'm getting more uncomfortable. Second tri is easy to get addicted to. First tri sucked and third tri isn't shaping up to great so far. I think I'll probably just remember the honeymoon of second tri once baby's here and be all reminiscent of pregnancy.. until I remember the other 2/3 of it! And this one won't be my last so I know I'll get to get experience it all over again (and maybe again!).


----------



## HeatherLTBee

Guppy051708 said:


> HeatherLTBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Can. Not. Breath. Today. UGH! For this stinker being sideways she is really causing me a lot of issues with breathing! little turd needs to move already :haha:
> 
> Is it only when you're walking or is it all the time???Click to expand...
> 
> Sitting down. If i lean forward or do all fours that makes it go away, but i have a 16 month old cuddle bug so it can be the challenge.
> It's not like the out of breath that would worry one...it feels more like how you get out of breath when you lay flat on your back during late pregnancy.Click to expand...

WoW! I don't have those problems yet!! And this is my first so I'm not sure about the being out of breath bit just yet... not looking forward to it though!


----------



## HeatherLTBee

Kiss08 said:


> HeatherLTBee said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting nervous! What if I MISS being pregnant!?
> 
> Right now I just can't wait to meet him/her! But what if I miss taking my wee one with me everywhere I go ? :(
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> I've worried about this, too. Though I'm starting to come out of it now that I'm getting more uncomfortable. Second tri is easy to get addicted to. First tri sucked and third tri isn't shaping up to great so far. I think I'll probably just remember the honeymoon of second tri once baby's here and be all reminiscent of pregnancy.. until I remember the other 2/3 of it! And this one won't be my last so I know I'll get to get experience it all over again (and maybe again!).Click to expand...


maybe you're right. i hope i hate the 3rd trimester so much that I don't want to do it again.. but not so much that I won't if I change my mind later... if that makes sense.. lol


----------



## Guppy051708

HeatherLTBee said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeatherLTBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Can. Not. Breath. Today. UGH! For this stinker being sideways she is really causing me a lot of issues with breathing! little turd needs to move already :haha:
> 
> Is it only when you're walking or is it all the time???Click to expand...
> 
> Sitting down. If i lean forward or do all fours that makes it go away, but i have a 16 month old cuddle bug so it can be the challenge.
> It's not like the out of breath that would worry one...it feels more like how you get out of breath when you lay flat on your back during late pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> WoW! I don't have those problems yet!! And this is my first so I'm not sure about the being out of breath bit just yet... not looking forward to it though!Click to expand...

I think it must have something to do with her position. With my boys they were either breech or headdown (never sideways) and the only time i had breathing issues like that was when i was on my back. They never really laid this way and i never had the issue so i assume it has something to do with that.

if it makes you feel any better i never had these breathing issues with my first two pregnancys :flower:


----------



## HeatherLTBee

Guppy051708 said:


> HeatherLTBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeatherLTBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Can. Not. Breath. Today. UGH! For this stinker being sideways she is really causing me a lot of issues with breathing! little turd needs to move already :haha:
> 
> Is it only when you're walking or is it all the time???Click to expand...
> 
> Sitting down. If i lean forward or do all fours that makes it go away, but i have a 16 month old cuddle bug so it can be the challenge.
> It's not like the out of breath that would worry one...it feels more like how you get out of breath when you lay flat on your back during late pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> WoW! I don't have those problems yet!! And this is my first so I'm not sure about the being out of breath bit just yet... not looking forward to it though!Click to expand...
> 
> I think it must have something to do with her position. With my boys they were either breech or headdown (never sideways) and the only time i had breathing issues like that was when i was on my back. They never really laid this way and i never had the issue so i assume it has something to do with that.
> 
> if it makes you feel any better i never had these breathing issues with my first two pregnancys :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks :) I'm only 26 weeks (tomorrow) and i notice my feet swell when standing too long, my hip hurts and I feel tighter and tighter in the belly area haha.. I can't imagine 3 more months of this!! :hugs: It's so nice to be able to talk to everyone on here though :)


----------



## Guppy051708

My feet def swelled with my first (who was due in August and i went 2 weeks over w) but with my second he was due in february and my feet never swelled. I think the heat def has something to do with it....if you have more try a winter baby next time :haha: jk

I actually enjoyed the 3rd tri the most with my last two pregnancys :blush: but im a freak :haha:


----------



## Melissa_M

I'm not looking forward to the water retention!!! It was BRUTAL with my first (due in August). And already my wedding rings are getting tight :dohh: 

I missed pregnancy both times and I'll probably miss it again....but after having DD2 I was definitely ready for a little break.


----------



## AnakeRose

My issue now is I feel really achy all of the time in my abdomen like I've been doing situps all day. I've been checked out for UTI's and kidney infections and nada. Guess it's just how he's sitting. It wraps all the way around to my back. The one thing I'm really afraid of is back labour. My back is bad to begin with and I don't know how I'll handle it. 

I'm also a good candidate for pp depression because I've suffered with it in the past. I've resigned myself to if I get it, I'll deal with it and not to worry too much about it. 

I'm probably in the minority when it comes to baby movements. Mine feel almost like that feeling you get when you're ready to puke or get the runs really bad, so I won't be missing that feeling :wacko:.

Been a REALLY long week, so glad it's Friday. Little guy has kept me awake most nights lately so I'm pretty tired. Guess this is the warm-up for the main event. 

Scored a huge bag of baby clothes last night for FREE!! It's been amazing how much stuff people just give away or sell for really cheap. Most of the stuff still had the tags on them or had barely been used. My mom mentioned that it was frowned upon to accept or shop for 'used' stuff when I was born. There was this stigma where I live that if you accepted charity you were poor. I LOVE thrift stores!


----------



## Kiss08

Does anyone know if humidity affects water retention and swelling?? I'm moving from a zero humidity area to a very humid area at 34 weeks and wonder how that'll effect my water retention and limb swelling.


----------



## Guppy051708

Kiss08 said:


> Does anyone know if humidity affects water retention and swelling?? I'm moving from a zero humidity area to a very humid area at 34 weeks and wonder how that'll effect my water retention and limb swelling.

It may, it may not. it really is just a wait and see sort of thing bc everyones body reacts differently.

for me heat/humidity (both or just one) seems to agitate it. I def didn't have it with my winter baby-when it was cold and relatively dry, but had it badly with my first whom was due in August.


----------



## Melissa_M

Humidity can definitely cause water retention.....just depends if you are prone to retaining water or not....a lot of pregnant women are


----------



## Kiss08

I just saw the baby move in my belly. Not just kick (I see that all the time) but just move under my skin. Weirdest looking thing ever!! Looked like a scene from an alien movie. DH was definitely creeped out! My busy girl has flipped once again so she's back to being head down again! :)


----------



## Phantom710

Kiss08 said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> vic--- congrats to your friend!
> 
> as far as telling where baby is, I got off of where I feel kicks and where I find the heartbeat with my doppler. Baby Boy is pretty much always head down, but Baby Girl switches from Breech to Head Down throughout the day.
> 
> How do you know which is which? I can hardly keep track of my one baby!Click to expand...

Honestly, it's SOOO much easier than with my singleton. I had no idea if it was kicks/punches a butt or a head... ever.

I think because they are limited on room they don't move all over my belly like my son did. Every U/S Boy has been on the left, and Girl has been on the right. They still have enough room to turn in their own sacs, but not to trade positions :)



nik25 said:


> Ok ladies I need some input:/ I had an abnormal quad screen for downs So we had a level 2 ultrasound. Everything looked normal with only one soft marker, her femur bones are measuring 2 weeks behind (in the 5th percentile) My Dr. Wants me to do an amino but in worried since im in my third trimester (28 weeks) what are your thoughts? Anyone else been through this? Also I'm 5'3 and hubby is only 5'9.

It's a tough decision. And personal. I think for me I would do it just so I could be prepared... at the same time.... Amnio does carry risks... so I can't say for sure if I would.

Hugs and Love.





HeatherLTBee said:


> I'm getting nervous! What if I MISS being pregnant!?
> 
> Right now I just can't wait to meet him/her! But what if I miss taking my wee one with me everywhere I go ? :(
> 
> :shrug:

I missed it for sure, but it gets easier, and the feeling of getting around with out struggling is pretty nice :) I remember looking down at my belly in the hospital and patting it out of habit... and all that was there was flabby skin. Not cool. hahaha



Guppy051708 said:


> Can. Not. Breath. Today. UGH! For this stinker being sideways she is really causing me a lot of issues with breathing! little turd needs to move already :haha:

I feel you. I swear my lungs are shoved up halfway to where they are supposed to end... and i can only get half the air I want in. An odd feeling... I will not miss it.



Melissa_M said:


> I'm not looking forward to the water retention!!! It was BRUTAL with my first (due in August). And already my wedding rings are getting tight :dohh:
> 
> I missed pregnancy both times and I'll probably miss it again....but after having DD2 I was definitely ready for a little break.

I only ever retained with my son when I flew once at 20 weeks.... but I started swelling a week or so ago when I get to hot, and my rings quit fitting :(


----------



## adopim

I have never had any swelling in my first pregnancy at all. I haven't had any so far this time either. My wedding ring still fit loosely yet. Fingers crossed I can avoid it. 

My breathing has gotten really bad too. I think that the pressure on my lungs sort of triggers my asthma a little bit. With my first, I had a terrible attack that put me in the ER. This time I already have a nebulizer so I make sure that is with me if I go anywhere even for the day. It will save me an ER trip if it gets that bad again. 

I missed being pregnant after I had my first. I felt "phantom kicks" for almost an entire year after she was born. Shortly after those went away I got baby fever. :haha: This time I'm in a committed and loving relationship and I know we aren't done having kids. So we'll see what happens after this baby is born. :)


----------



## All Girls

Missed being pregnant on my first. Nice easy pregnancy. Movement etc was all new. 

Could not wait to have my second out and was delighted not to be pregnant, Very hard pregnancy, movement wasn't so amazing. 

Will not miss being pregnant this time either.


----------



## babydevil1989

There is something in my ribs not sure if its arms, legs, bum, head but would like it to move! So uncomfortable!!


----------



## nico82

I hear you girls!

I have had such a breathless morning, hard to take a full deep breath and seriously bad back from from mid back upwards. So bad I was in tears a couple of times. And its only the start, starting to regret working up to five days before im due, not sure I am going to last :(


----------



## AnakeRose

nico82 said:


> I hear you girls!
> 
> I have had such a breathless morning, hard to take a full deep breath and seriously bad back from from mid back upwards. So bad I was in tears a couple of times. And its only the start, starting to regret working up to five days before im due, not sure I am going to last :(

Oh I hear you there! I'm due on Sept 2 and I decided my last day would be Sept 23, mostly because I didn't want to come back till after the August Long Weekend in BC. Hopefully he doesn't decide to come early!


----------



## babydevil1989

I finished last week so I dont have that to worry about anymore x


----------



## Phantom710

adopim said:


> I have never had any swelling in my first pregnancy at all. I haven't had any so far this time either. My wedding ring still fit loosely yet. Fingers crossed I can avoid it.
> 
> *My breathing has gotten really bad too. I think that the pressure on my lungs sort of triggers my asthma a little bit.* With my first, I had a terrible attack that put me in the ER. This time I already have a nebulizer so I make sure that is with me if I go anywhere even for the day. It will save me an ER trip if it gets that bad again.
> 
> I missed being pregnant after I had my first. I felt "phantom kicks" for almost an entire year after she was born. Shortly after those went away I got baby fever. :haha: This time I'm in a committed and loving relationship and I know we aren't done having kids. So we'll see what happens after this baby is born. :)

I have asthma too, and both pregnancies have seemed to effect it more. I ended up in the ER with my first...



babydevil1989 said:


> I finished last week so I dont have that to worry about anymore x

I'm moving after I deliver, so when I leave work I'll actually be LEAVING work. I have 5 more weeks (doc wants me done at 30 weeks) and I am both excited and bummed. I don't have a nursery to do or anything, so I guess I'l spend my last 6-8 weeks packing so I can heal after the babies are born. 

It IS nice to know I have a end date in sight though


----------



## Guppy051708

Im lucky enough to be staying at home and not working...with that said, i have a high needs 1 year old and a 2 year old, so even though im home im not convinced it's any easier given i have 2 beings relying on me for their every needs all day and all night...things are busy and constant 24/7...sometimes i wish i could take maternity leave from it :lol:


----------



## Guppy051708

Got my GD test results back.
It's normal :dance: YaY!


----------



## Kiss08

Guppy051708 said:


> Got my GD test results back.
> It's normal :dance: YaY!

That reminded me to check my results. Normal, too! Yay!


----------



## Guppy051708

Kiss08 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Got my GD test results back.
> It's normal :dance: YaY!
> 
> That reminded me to check my results. Normal, too! Yay!Click to expand...

Awesome!! :wohoo:


----------



## adopim

Phantom710 said:


> I have asthma too, and both pregnancies have seemed to effect it more. I ended up in the ER with my first...
> 
> 
> I'm moving after I deliver, so when I leave work I'll actually be LEAVING work. I have 5 more weeks (doc wants me done at 30 weeks) and I am both excited and bummed. I don't have a nursery to do or anything, so I guess I'l spend my last 6-8 weeks packing so I can heal after the babies are born.
> 
> It IS nice to know I have a end date in sight though

Yeah, I believe my nebulizer will save me a trip to the ER this time. I'm hoping to avoid having to use it at all but we'll see. So far so good. I was in the ER at 6 months pregnant last time and I'm past that stage and the inhaler is working just fine. It's literally the only part of my body that doesn't respond well to pregnancy. Otherwise, I have been told by 2 different doctors and a nurse that my body was built perfectly for child bearing :haha:

Are you bummed because you like your job? 


I'm glad to hear of the normal GD tests! :thumbup:


----------



## Maybebub

No GD for me :D, however It seems that my iron is low so have to take ferograd C :/. I do prefer that instead of GD.


----------



## kaili

I have my test on Friday, hope everything goes well. I'll be at the beach the day before so I gotta make sure to stay mega hydrated while there o.o


----------



## nico82

Has anyone's baby seemed to have changed their moving style, mine isnt as defined and hard kicks its more like rolling action :wacko:

Also seems to have longer periods of being quiet as well, so maybe in a sleeping routine now.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I had my GD test this week and it came back normal. I too had low iron though so I started my supplement today. This week baby boy is head down but he is sure to flop a couple more times. I'm hoping he likes to be upside down and just stays that way! lol


----------



## vic161209

i know what u mean guppy, I don't have a real job really but been a full time parent to a young child is still hard work, I would like a maternity break lol.


----------



## Phantom710

adopim said:


> Yeah, I believe my nebulizer will save me a trip to the ER this time. I'm hoping to avoid having to use it at all but we'll see. So far so good. I was in the ER at 6 months pregnant last time and I'm past that stage and the inhaler is working just fine. It's literally the only part of my body that doesn't respond well to pregnancy. Otherwise, I have been told by 2 different doctors and a nurse that my body was built perfectly for child bearing :haha:
> 
> Are you bummed because you like your job?
> 
> 
> I'm glad to hear of the normal GD tests! :thumbup:

You should be a surro  Hehehe. I get told that as well, that I was made to have babies... hahaahah.

It's weird.. I really have mixed emotions about leaving the job. Part of me welcomes the break, and the time to spend with my toddler. Then part of me thinks I might go crazy because I've never really been off work since I started working after high school. I mean--- I took maternity leave off with LO but I was BUSY with him... I'm just gonna be hanging out now.... hahah.

Also, Our insurance is through me so until I am delivered, moved and have another job we'll be insurance-less which freaks me out. I was planning on working to 34/36 so it just worries me that we'll all suddenly break limbs or something... hahaha



vic161209 said:


> i know what u mean guppy, I don't have a real job really but been a full time parent to a young child is still hard work, I would like a maternity break lol.

I have to admit--- I love my son sooooo much, but being pregnant and running around after him is so hard. I can't imagine doing it full-time


----------



## babydevil1989

ARGHHHH!! 

we had this babies name all sorted but now OH doesnt like it!!

back to square one but we just cant agree on ANY name!! so fed up :(


----------



## AnakeRose

OMG I'm miserable today! I have wicked heart burn and I've developed this intense ache on the right side of my body starting under my front ribs and going around to my back. No position helps :cry: 10 1/2 more weeks to go....I keep telling myself that.


----------



## kaili

Goodness, I fell so far behind on the BnB forums due to the facebook page that I don't even know how far back I left off on this thread!


----------



## All Girls

is there a facebook page for those due in september


----------



## CazM 2011

GTT in the morning, boo!!! Can't eat till after and all I want is food!! Don't care what food just food!! Xx


----------



## Guppy051708

i want some waffles...with strawberries...and cool whip....ohhh sounds so yummy right now! lol


----------



## MrsCD

Today is my last day at work then I am officially on maternity leave! Dunno what I am going to do with myself as I have another 2 months to go before she gets here! And my little man is at school all day! Any of you worried?


----------



## tekkitten

I just got the maddest craving for chocolate covered strawberries, and it's 8 am! Lol, I may have to try and obtain after work


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: that sounds yummy too!


EKK! 30 weeks tomrrow :shock:
I can't believe im in the homestretch, finally! im getting nervous about having 3 under 3, thats for sure!
im also curious to see how things go this time around. If i go around the same time as DS1, i would still have 12 weeks left! if i go around the same time as DS2 i would only have 8 weeks left! Oh my!

We dont do FB anymore, so wont be getting on the chat, but i hope you all will come back in every once in a while! We had an FB page for my Valentine baby and that was great, in the end it resulted in a pretty tight knit group of a few ladies (many were added, but i would say there was only about 10 "regulars").


----------



## Kiss08

All Girls said:


> is there a facebook page for those due in september

Yep - it's a private group so you have to get an invite from someone in the group. If you want to give me your name and email address you use on Facebook, I can add you if you'd like! You can PM me the info.


----------



## babydevil1989

Can someone add me too please x


----------



## Asher

Morning ladies, slightly selfish post, but I can finally say.... 27 weeks! 3rd tri!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Not long till we start to meet all these September babies!! 

MIL has gone home today so my house is back to normal :) 

I'm well although when I'm standing or on my feet for a while the skin round the back of my back/ribs feels so stretched. 

Guppy I sometimes forget ill have 3under3 :S


----------



## All Girls

I don't forget i'll have 3 under 3 and 4m. I just don't want to think about it lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

Yeah! It can be nerve wracking. This is def our last to say the least! DH is getting the snip snip this month. I can't wait :lol:


----------



## All Girls

I want to have more but not any more small gaps, but i am getting too old for big gaps so may well be the last.


----------



## Guppy051708

It would be nice to have more but its just not practical for us bc we don't have any support (out family lives 10 hrs away). I also have some
Medical issues. Really shouldn't have gotten pregnant this time but just had to quench it :blush:


----------



## All Girls

I wasn't planning on getting pregnant this time due to health issues. DTD once with failed contraception on CD4!! Very nervous this time as have my year follow up from treatment three months after this baby is born. Was terrified of getting pregnant but it seemed this baby was determined to get here. I would of been planning to ttc in 2014 depending on my own results from check up in December. 

I come from a family of 10 but i do not have any help with my kids. Have never been away from them except the two nights i was in hospital having DD2 and was away from her the time she was in NICU once i left the hospital. I haven't had an hour away since, even for appointments lol. My partner works 7 days long hours so it's tough going. He gets no time off after i give birth so kind of dreading it this time with a play school run thrown into the mix.


----------



## adopim

I've got grandparents that live in town but they can only help so much as they seem to always have something ailing them. The rest of both our families live more than an hour away. Which isn't too far but far enough. DD1 is 4.5 and this is only #2. We are planning to have 4 children eventually so we aren't done yet. Hopefully DH will get the boy that he wants because he will also be getting the snip snip once we are done having kids (I refuse to do hormonal birth control and DH, like any man, doesn't like condoms so that is our answer).


----------



## Proserpina

We will have, at most, one more baby, and then we are done. Sex is irrelevant. We'd like one of them to be a boy, but if God sees fit to bless us with three women, so be it. 

For birth control, I'd like to just keep getting Mirena IUDs until menopause. They practically eliminate periods and cramping, so they are awesome.


----------



## Melissa_M

This could be our last one....but I doubt it.... I want one more :) After 4 though we are DONE. I'll get my tubes tied after the 4th delivery.


----------



## Phantom710

Just a fun little post/question.

Any bets on who goes first?

Unless I've missed something... I don't think we have any ladies that have threatened labor or anything yet.... 

Anyone feeling their time is coming sooner than their due date?

(obviously not in a horribly early sort of way :) xx )


----------



## babydevil1989

Feeling nervous now......30 weeks today so tomorrow I will be in single week figures!!! :wacko:

Im 80% sure this one will be our last - but never say never as for birth control I have no idea! X


----------



## YoungNImum

My OH is seeing the doctor about the snip tomorrow this little baby will be our last. I have 6 sisters and I'm a twin our family/family's are huge my 3 eldest sisters have 4 children each x


----------



## Guppy051708

I hesitate to say ill be the first but I guess it's not too far fetched. By ovulation my EDD is actually August 31st but by early u/s its sept 1st. I went two weeks late w ds1 and 2 weeks early w ds2 so I guess there's a chance it could be me but I don't want to jinx myself in that! Lol *knock on wood*


----------



## Asher

I could potentially be an early ish birther as I've not made it past 37 and a half weeks with the other babies. They were 33, 36 and 37 weeks, so longer each time, but this is the 4th so I guess it could pop out earlier really!


----------



## All Girls

I don't think i will go first but by LMP i would be due the 21st September. I reckon i might make it to the start of September at most. All mine have been early. I am hoping for the first time ever to make it to 37 weeks.


----------



## adopim

I have no idea what this pregnancy will bring. I was induced at 38+4 last time. I am sure that I won't be first, but it is possible that I'll go early.


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm sure I won't be first! I went 9 days over last time and won't be hugely surprised if I go over again! Of course, this is entirely dependent on what the ultrasound I'm having at the end of next month says as if my placenta hasn't moved up then I might go early because we'll be talking c-section! I doubt I'll go before the 1st week in September anyway!

As for birth control, I'll be looking at the copper coil as I don't want to use hormonal birth control but we don't get on with condoms either so our options are quite limited! We don't want a close age gap between this baby and the next but all going well this won't be our last baby as we ideally want 4 in total! We're entirely depending on circumstances changing in our favour though! After number 4 DH will be getting the snip probably but we're looking at potentially quite a while in the future before that's a consideration! 

Also, picking up my tandem buggy tonight! Quite excited about that! :happydance: Only costing us £30 as we're getting it 2nd hand off someone on a local Facebook swop shop!

Beca :wave:


----------



## YoungNImum

Im due the very end of September so very much doubt ill be going first lol i went into spontaneous labor with both my girls both early by 3days.


----------



## Kiss08

My new insurance kicks in September 1st so I reallllly hope baby holds on until I'm at least 38+2. With this being my first, the odds are in my favor. I would still have insurance if she decides to come earlier but I'd be paying 80% after deductible vs. insurance paying for 100% of cost (after a small deductible) so I'd much prefer a September baby!!

I think a multiples mom or a non-FTM will go first. Not sure who though!

Regarding BC, it's back to the pill for me! Helps with my menstrual migraines, too!


----------



## babydevil1989

im unsure if im having a vbac or elective so could well be an august baby based on my birth choice (and babies position!) even after that i dont want to be induced so will be the beginning of sept x


----------



## Phantom710

Thanks for all the replies :) Neat to see everyone's ideas/expectations :)

So, we're due the 29th, but doc won't let twins go past 38 Weeks which puts us to Mid Sept. But at 36 weeks (Sept. 1st) I'm allowed to be slightly less careful because if born then they'll be fine :) So I probably won't be the first, but I'm hoping to be not long after ;)


----------



## AnakeRose

My OB told me last appt that the last 2 weeks of August are fair game for me. I'm due Sept 2 so today I'm 30 weeks! :happydance:

Single digit weeks now! Finally started setting up the baby's room yesterday. Just have to get a few things from IKEA (friend is picking them up for me because we live 4 hours away from the closest one), and put up the crib and we'll be set. I just need to sort everything into bins and get it all organized.


----------



## nico82

I am not sure when I will deliver, going try to have natural but if the baby stays breech my midwife said maybe born via c-section at 36 weeks if becomes distressed while trying to turn manually, as apparently chances are if successful in turning them, they turn back to breech soon after and is too risky.


----------



## Guppy051708

nico82 said:


> I am not sure when I will deliver, going try to have natural but if the baby stays breech my midwife said maybe born via c-section at 36 weeks if becomes distressed while trying to turn manually, as apparently chances are if successful in turning them, they turn back to breech soon after and is too risky.

I'm in a similar boat except lo is sideways. At this point I'm hoping to avoid CS but if she stays this way then I'll get a CS at 38 weeks to avoid cord prolapse risk. I don't think I'll e agreeing to an ECV. So it will be during mid August if that's the case, but there's still plenty of time for LO to turn.


----------



## All Girls

My second daughter was breech from 28 weeks until 34 weeks. I was also refusing ECV. 
Baby turned itself in the end even though i didn't think she would and was born a week later. Apparently they have plenty time to turn up until 36 weeks according to my obs. 
I had myself worked up and terrified at the thought of a CS.


----------



## Phantom710

DS was Transverse until 38 weeks :) Then he went head down in time for delivery.


----------



## YoungNImum

My twin sisters eldest boy was breech right up until the day he was born and the little monkey turned nd was born after a 24hour labour :O


----------



## Guppy051708

well for me, it would involve changing care providers and birth setting/type entirely. Bc of HB laws here, i can't just wait until labor, for LO to turn. And if LO is still that way at 38 weeks then it will have to be scheduled CS bc of the cord prolapse risk (my water always breaks before hand and it broke with DS2 at 38+2)...hopefully though she will flip way before that though


----------



## Phantom710

Wow--- I didn't realize there were homebirth laws? haha


----------



## Guppy051708

Phantom710 said:


> Wow--- I didn't realize there were homebirth laws? haha

ohhh yes...in some states its actually illegal for a MW to attend a HB...
many many laws indeed. in my state, the HB MWs have to decide which they want to be liscenced in- VBACs or Breech birth. For obvious reasons, my MWs chose VBACs so if they were to ever *knowingly* assist a breech birth it would be illegal for both the MW and the client. 
My LO is sideways (transverse), not breech, but you get the point...there are many laws that dictate HB MWs...its really quite sad IMO...a women should have the right to choose- her body-her baby-her birth, but thats an enitrely other can of worms that i dont wish to open


----------



## Gwenylovey

I haven't posted in awhile! Life has been so busy - we moved May 15th and our new home is undergoing a bunch of construction through mid July. I will be happy when this is all over and done with.

Guppy, I give you major props for doing the homebirth. I just watched "The Business of Being Born", which you can stream on netflix, and it is a documentary about homebirths and midwifery versus standard hospital and obgyn care. I have to say that I found it really interesting. Although I don't think that I will go that route for my first, it definitely presented a vantage point I had not fully considered yet.

Also, wondering if anyone has read any good baby books? Yesterday I finished Baby Rules for Baby: How to raise a smart and happy child from zero to five, and I absolutely loved it! It's based on research, but is a very easy and interesting read and provides a lot of food for thought regarding parenting practices and genetic predispositions. I'm deep into Babywise, which was highly recommended by friends. It's not an attachment parenting perspective, and seems to be more middle of the road. Have others read this one? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Phantom710

Guppy-- I've been considering home water birth for our next baby (I have to havea hospital birth for the surro-twins this time), and I just assumed you got the midwife and that was that...

So odd to me that their are home birthing laws. I can see if a midwife personally chooses to only do certain types of birth... but still... very weird.


----------



## babydevil1989

What would happen if baby came very quickly and breech - no time to get to hospital? I dont get how their can be laws with something thats sometimes out of peoples control? X


----------



## Guppy051708

Gwen- that's a great movie about the system for sure. You can also watch 'Born in America' (I think that's the name) very good too


Phantom- yeah it's not something u would expect but back in the day the OBs took over in America and really displaced the HB MWs. It's a sad state if affairs. Ppl don't realize how underground HBing is in most areas util they find themselves wanting one. Some places are more lax, others are very extreme. To the point of even sending women to jail or children and youth taking their babies. It's a horrible reality in some states. 

Baby devil- that's why I stated the *knowingly* part (before labor starts) If it truly happened the way u stated that different. They do have to attempt an emergency trip to the hospital in that case tho (unless the baby is crowning). Laws are harsh bc here in America there is a large stigma with HBing. There are not very many practicing HB MWs in most areas bc as u can tell from such rediculous laws, it makes it really hard for MWs to not get into trouble.


----------



## YoungNImum

HB's and water HB's are really popular in the UK and NI the past few years now, its not something id be interested in doing tbh but thats just me id rather be in a hospital environment


----------



## Guppy051708

It's just sad in the States bc most women really have to fight to have a HB if they want one. If it is even legal in their state then most insurance refuse to cover it which means needing to find thousands if dollars to oay for it. and then there is the issue of actually being close enough to a MW. There are not very many practicing so sometimes bc of a lack of resources its not even an option. Less than 1% of all births in the US occur outside of the hospital. I think women In general prefer the hospital but that's still a very very small portion. I personally think it would be higher if there were more access to that option. It's great that if someone wants a hospital birth they can have it but its really unfortunate that if someone wants a HB there is so much stacked up against it that it doesn't get to happen too often. Sometimes it almost doesn't even seem like a women has the right to choose bc of all of this


----------



## babydevil1989

Ahh I see! Sounds harsh if you wanted a homebirth - its not for me I need the reassurance of being in a hospital but know lots of ppl whohave had a homebirth x


----------



## CazM 2011

I know HBs are a lot more well known in the UK but they told me I'm not "allowed" one and they would basically make it very difficult or deny me any help if I wanted to. (They really don't like them in my hospital) But then my consultant is a cow!! Scan and consultant appointment tomorrow, excited about seeing baby (trying not to peek between his/her legs) but then waiting around for hours to see her and she insults me for 2 mins I am not looking forward to! Can feel my BP rising as I think about it, and I have low BP lol xxx


----------



## Proserpina

Illinois is really homebirth-unfriendly. No birthing centers in the state, either (but one was recently announced). CPMs are not legal here, and most CNMs and doctors will not attend homebirths because of the increase in costs to their malpractice insurance. I live in the suburbs north of Chicago, and we have only one CNM servicing the area who does homebirths. She is reportedly very busy. 

I find it really screwed up that "my baby, my body, my choice" apparently only applies if you want to terminate a pregnancy. If you want to keep it, suddenly the law is like, "well, in that case, you have to do whatever the paternalistic arm of medicine tells you to do. No choice for you!"


----------



## nico82

babydevil1989 said:


> What would happen if baby came very quickly and breech - no time to get to hospital? I dont get how their can be laws with something thats sometimes out of peoples control? X

Here in New Zealand most clinicians, midwifes and doctors wouldnt attempt a breech vaginal birth, thats why they monitor so closely towards the end and try to turn the baby around, if it is breech by 36 weeks they talk about booking a c-section as they dont want labour to start when a baby is in breech as its dangerous. So much can go wrong, only experienced people can deliver breech babies and even then it carries risks.


----------



## AnakeRose

I think little guy turned or something last night because I feel a heck of a lot more pressure down low, even though I'm still feeling him kick up by my ribs on the right side.


----------



## Kiss08

Had to get the TDaP again despite just having it in November. It knocked me out so I barely have the energy to keep my eyes open this evening. Not looking forward to my arm rendering itself useless tomorrow. Man, I hate this vaccine...


----------



## Guppy051708

what? why in the world did you have to get it again? that doesn't sound like fun.


----------



## Kiss08

She wanted me to get it now to pass on the antibodies to the baby. I have no idea why she had me get it in November though. I went to a preconception appt with her then and so obviously she knew I was TTC. I asked if there was anything I should be doing to prepare to conceive and she said get the flu shot and the TDaP. Makes no sense to me!


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah..that is a little backwards..one would think bc you got pregnant so soon after the first round that you would have still had antibodies in your system :shrug:...but that is weird!


----------



## Kiss08

I was just researching it online and the CDC just came out with new guidelines in February 2013 that said moms should get the TDaP in every pregnancy during the third trimester irrespective of when she last received the shot. Apparently if you get it just before getting pregnant or in early pregnancy, the baby does not receive the antibodies but they will when you get it during third tri. So I guess I just got caught between the old recommendations and the new ones!


----------



## Proserpina

https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/vpd-vac/pertussis/tdap-pregnancy-hcp.htm


----------



## Kiss08

Proserpina said:


> https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/vpd-vac/pertussis/tdap-pregnancy-hcp.htm

Yep. That. :)


----------



## MadamRose

I've been awol but been so busy recently but just read through most of the post. Glad most of the ladies seem to be doing ok.

Sorry to those ladies who have been diagnosed with GD. Hope you manage to keep it under control well.

My MW tried to panic me at my last appointment saying i needed a GD test because of my daughter's large size in my last pregnancy. Though i had previously spoken to a doctor and another midwife who had said I just need big baby's, turns out i didn't need the test. 

I ended up changing midwives as mine (when i finally meet my actual on at 4th appointment after seeing 3 temps) was awful. She was really bad about my homebirth and basically said they are not a child care service to look after my daughter when I'm in labour which i would never use them as. And said oh the midwives come from all over so you may be alone for your birth and loads of other rubbish to put me off. I complained and i've been given another midwife who is seeing me next Thursday to get to know me before doing hb appointment a few weeks after :D

I am due on the 6th want an august baby really but don&#8217;t think it will happen. My dd was due on the 6th and didn&#8217;t come until the 12th. 

Can't believe I'm 30 weeks tomorrow. It feels like its going really slow yet really quick at the same time, though i do want it to speed up a little bit now as i getting fed up. Trying to keep busy. I was at legoland last week that was fun at 29 weeks pregnant, went to the harry potter studio tour for my birthday yesterday again was fun when pregnant as was a good deal of walking, and next week im off the the theater for my mum's birthday so hoping that will keep the weeks going quick. 

My baby was transverse but i think s/he is now breech or head down, hoping i will learn when i see my new midwife next week. 

And i know this is early but I am guessing like in most months some babies might decide to come before their due dates so I thought i would get a link posted out of the way. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...eptember-sweetpeas-2013-parenting-thread.html


----------



## nico82

Had my 30 week midwife appointment last night and came out of it feeling like all my options had been decided by her and that I was stupid :wacko:

Good news is I dont have gestational diabetes! BUT I am anaemic, iron levels are meant to be between 20-190 and mine is sitting currently on 10. No wonder I am exhausted and lack lusture. But thought it was just third trimester tiredness.

Baby is STILL breech, no wonder my ribs hurt like crazy at night and I wake often in pain :cry:

She told me in two weeks if breech I have to have acupuncture to turn him/her and if in two weeks if still breech than she says I have to have an ECV! :nope:
I dont like the risks involved with that.

But she is so against me having a c-section, but risks with ECV mean I could have an emergency c-section rather than planned if something goes wrong. 

This is my first baby so feeling scared :cry:


----------



## MadamRose

nico82 If you are scared and EVC wont work or will cause a emergency section then you can refuse hunni. Have you been on the spinning babies website for tips to get baby to turn. And maybe also sitting rotating hips while on a birthing ball may encourage turning - may not work but surely worth a try?


----------



## nico82

mummytochloe said:


> nico82 If you are scared and EVC wont work or will cause a emergency section then you can refuse hunni. Have you been on the spinning babies website for tips to get baby to turn. And maybe also sitting rotating hips while on a birthing ball may encourage turning - may not work but surely worth a try?

I have one of those big balls so will try sitting on it. Just felt like she was making all the decisions for me. And the thought of going through all that even before labour kind of is scary to me.

She asked how long im working for, I said to 39 weeks and she looked at me as if I was crazy :wacko:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes those balls are good, the keep your postur better than sofa ect and if you up to it just spin hips in circle motion. they say dont bounce on them until 37 weeks i beleive.
and if you look here https://www.spinningbabies.com/ you may find a few things ideas that may help spin baby. 

I dont know what the rules are there but is there any way you could change MW's your midwife is meant to support you and make you feel good even if things aren't going well not make you feel worse x


----------



## babydevil1989

You have every right to refuse an ecv. I would but I couldnt have one anyway due to anterior placenta and previous c section x


----------



## nico82

babydevil1989 said:


> You have every right to refuse an ecv. I would but I couldnt have one anyway due to anterior placenta and previous c section x

OMGOSH I have an anterior placenta, thats where its in the front right???
Thats so shocking that my midwife didnt even remember that :wacko:


----------



## AnakeRose

:brat: OMG I want chocolate and ice cream right now!!! I'm terrified to even have any because it'll only raise my glucose levels too high. I went to check out the 'no sugar added' brands and even they have 25+grams of carbohydrates for EACH PIECE! So frustrated :sad2:


----------



## MadamRose

30 week bump. Glad to be at this point but the pregnancy is starting to go slow now :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







30.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cammy

whoops haven't been in here for a while. 

How is everyone??

I am 29 weeks today :D yay for not being an eggplant anymore.

Bub is measuring perfectly and so far no complications and all is good to go through with a VBAC. Bub is transverse at the moment but I have every faith that he will make a move.

So far I haven't really gained weight, considering I lost a bunch in first tri and have only managed to put back on less then half of it. Although I feel HUGE. By bump gets in the way of everything.

I am so achy now days, back, belly, thighs, pelvis, calves, neck, ribs. You name it. I'm just achy all over. 
I have a pregga waddle too :(
and I am ALWAYS tired.

anyways, here is my bump today.

Hope everyone is well.
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MadamRose

Cammy- glad all is on for your VBAC hope you get it. Yes hopefully baby will move 2nd babies have longer to move than first babies so its not a worry yet :) 
As for a the waddle i have that to and envy any mummies in here that dont.


----------



## Kiss08

cammy said:


> whoops haven't been in here for a while.
> 
> How is everyone??
> 
> I am 29 weeks today :D yay for not being an eggplant anymore.

YAY! I didn't even notice we weren't egglants anymore! :happydance:


----------



## Proserpina

I'm at the hospital lab right now, just drank my sugary drink for my 1-hour glucose challenge test, waiting till 8:17 so I can have my bloods drawn for it, and I just wanted to say...

That drink is so freakin' GROSS. It was like a cup of melted orange-flavored popsicles with about 1 cup of extra sugar mixed in for bad measure. 

I really hope I pass this test if only so that I don't have to drink another one of those little b******s!


----------



## nik25

Proserpina said:


> Illinois is really homebirth-unfriendly. No birthing centers in the state, either (but one was recently announced). CPMs are not legal here, and most CNMs and doctors will not attend homebirths because of the increase in costs to their malpractice insurance. I live in the suburbs north of Chicago, and we have only one CNM servicing the area who does homebirths. She is reportedly very busy.
> 
> I find it really screwed up that "my baby, my body, my choice" apparently only applies if you want to terminate a pregnancy. If you want to keep it, suddenly the law is like, "well, in that case, you have to do whatever the paternalistic arm of medicine tells you to do. No choice for you!"

I live in SouthEast Missouri! We are a little South of Cape Girardeau. Home Birth isn't much of an option here either.


----------



## Guppy051708

My bump pic
31 weeks!

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/image_zps32a6594b.jpg


----------



## Asher

Guppy you look fab! And your boys are very very cute!


----------



## MadamRose

Fab bump Guppy.

It's 1st July which means some of our babies will undoubtedly be making an appearance next month! Exciting and scary


----------



## cammy

Proserpina said:


> I'm at the hospital lab right now, just drank my sugary drink for my 1-hour glucose challenge test, waiting till 8:17 so I can have my bloods drawn for it, and I just wanted to say...
> 
> That drink is so freakin' GROSS. It was like a cup of melted orange-flavored popsicles without about 1 cup of extra sugar mixed in for bad measure.
> 
> I really hope I pass this test if only so that I don't have to drink another one of those little b******s!

:sick:
I hated that drink :S mine tasted like really cheap lemonade with a tonne of extra sugar. I had to try so hard not to vomit it back up.

I hope you get good results :D



mummytochloe said:


> Cammy- glad all is on for your VBAC hope you get it. Yes hopefully baby will move 2nd babies have longer to move than first babies so its not a worry yet :)
> As for a the waddle i have that to and envy any mummies in here that dont.

I'm already starting to feel a lot more pokes and nudges down lower in my belly so I'm wondering if he has moved already. I didn't feel the sudden move like I did with my first though. So maybe he's just stretching.

I do too :(



Kiss08 said:


> YAY! I didn't even notice we weren't egglants anymore! :happydance:

I know, it seemed to last forever :S haha
Although I definitely feel bigger then a squash.



Guppy051708 said:


> My bump pic
> 31 weeks!

you look fabulous :D gorgeous family too.
Even though I'm not far off, I envy you for being over 30 weeks. I'm so ready to be.



mummytochloe said:


> Fab bump Guppy.
> 
> It's 1st July which means some of our babies will undoubtedly be making an appearance next month! Exciting and scary

oh wow, didn't even think about that. that is scary and exciting. :D I actually have a feeling I will be one of them.


----------



## cammy

anyone's movements starting to hurt a little? 
Mine are :D not all the time, but enough to make me feel bruised in spots.

Where is everyone at with getting prepared for bub? Our cot and bassinet is all washed up and set up. I went through all of my many boxes of DS's baby clothes and sorted out the newborn's and they are neatly piled ready to be washed once this horrid weather disappears. I am yet to get the baby blankets out, but I did go through the toys like the playmat and bouncer and sorted the stuff that can be washed, just because they have been packed away for a while.

I have two bags in the baby room. One with my heat packs and massage oil and the other with breast pads, maternity pads and a shower scrub. Haha the start of my labour and hospital bag.

Still have a fair bit to do. Hoping to layby my pram and carseat this week.


----------



## MadamRose

cammy my baby kicks and pushed and makes me so sore sometimes, not sure if made worse by the fact my placenta at back so offers no cushion


----------



## OperationBbyO

It's official. I want Mr. Baby (still no name) to come right on out at 37 weeks. I don't think my rib cage can take much more! lol


----------



## Kiss08

I've been having painful kicks for about a month (having them right now actually). I bet I look possessed at work when I suddenly jump and/or squeal with pain at random times during a meeting. My little lady is just so darn active!


----------



## Asher

I'm laying in bed waiting to get up and shower, with my iPad leaning on my bump. Baby doesn't like it at all. Ha ha. Kicking and moving away and disturbing my iPad reading!


----------



## cammy

thankfully I'm not being kicked in the ribs yet. He is not so much of a kicker as he likes to just glide along my skin and give little pokes every now and again.


----------



## Guppy051708

Up until Last week movements were super super painful but that's bc she's laying sideways and there just isn't as much room that way as there is vertical


----------



## lynnikins

movements are getting sore hes starting to run out of space in there , sadly still got to put on his whole weight again ( if hes average atm ) to meet the average of my babies birth weights so its only going to get worse :(


----------



## Phantom710

By the end of the day most days my belly feels like it's bruised. These kids poke and prod all day and then at night like to snuggle up high in my rib cage. I end up having to hang out on all fours just so i can breathe.


----------



## Kiss08

So you know how babies get into schedules inside the womb? Well every day around 10:30 am I have a mini freak out that I haven't felt her in a while. You'd think I'd get used to her taking a nap every day at 10 but it catches me off guarding every single day!! She'll be up soon though and then will be treating my insides like a punching bad, per usual.


----------



## Melissa_M

My baby is the most active around 1am :lol: Should be interesting once she's on the outside! Movements aren't too painful for me yet but once and awhile she'll shift around and it will really hurt. Movements are my favourite part of pregnancy by far :cloud9:

Got my section booked for September 10th!!! I'll be 39 weeks by then, very nervous though already since it will be my first planned c/s.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I do the same thing. As soon as I think "Uh oh" no movement in a while, he starts wiggling around. Now if he could change his nap time to my bedtime that would be great! I'm not sure where this baby is going to find room to fit for another 2 months.


----------



## Asher

This baby is transverse, and none of my others have been. Movements in this position feel very different to others I think! Quite a lot different to head up or head down! :)


----------



## AnakeRose

I'm going to ask my OB if she can tell how he's sitting on Thursday. He feels like he's on my right side, but I'm not sure which way he's pointing because I get kicks up in my ribs and also down low.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Last time I saw my MW Baby Boy was head down. I get more flutters down low so I'm guessing that would be his hands and his feet are still in my rib cage. It's the knees that do crazy things. I will play music for him on my iPhone and he will kick it off my belly!


----------



## cammy

Last week at our scan baby was transverse, bum to my left, head to my right. I could definitely tell too. Now I have no idea. I feel different every few minutes :S Guess he is still doing somersaults in there.

I think I play with my belly too much, especially when I haven't felt him move much. Then I get sore :(

I cannot wait friday. Just being in the 30+ weeks is going to put my mind at ease. The last 5 weeks have gone soooooooooooooo incredibly slow.

I'm such a mum, because I am so excited to layby my pram and carseat on monday. haha

What pram is everyone getting/have?


----------



## All Girls

My stomach went crazy two nights ago. I said to OH i thought it had moved. I could no longer sit. I had an appointment the next day and scan and it was breech. Same as DD2 who moved back a week before she was born and it was an horrendous few weeks so i hope this one moves back soon. 

I am measuring 4 weeks ahead, same as on my other kids they were 3 weeks ahead. 
Last two kids were born prematurely. 
I am being brought in for steriods to mature the babies lungs as they do not think i will get to term this time either. 

I am also getting the GBS test. 

Glucose tolerance test was normal.


----------



## nico82

Breech is unbelievably painful, mine has been that way for five weeks and hurts to bend down, sit in any position unless im sitting straight up at the dining room table. Couches completely squash my lungs, and its hard to sleep as ribs get so sore. 

How on earth am I going to last another eight weeks lol all of which I will be working full time


----------



## cammy

All Girls said:


> My stomach went crazy two nights ago. I said to OH i thought it had moved. I could no longer sit. I had an appointment the next day and scan and it was breech. Same as DD2 who moved back a week before she was born and it was an horrendous few weeks so i hope this one moves back soon.
> 
> I am measuring 4 weeks ahead, same as on my other kids they were 3 weeks ahead.
> Last two kids were born prematurely.
> I am being brought in for steriods to mature the babies lungs as they do not think i will get to term this time either.
> 
> I am also getting the GBS test.
> 
> Glucose tolerance test was normal.

 wow I'm sorry to hear that you seem to be getting it all at the moment :( hope bub turns and stays in longer for you.


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm so teary at the moment it's ridiculous! I'm also finding that as the time gets closer I'm getting really quite scared about my scan on the 23rd and have realised how much I want to avoid a c-section if at all possible! More than anything else it's the prospect of having no choice but to spend at least a night or 2 away from my daughter that I don't want! I think I'd be less concerned otherwise! I've also just found out that my sil is due in January with her first baby and I feel like a bi*ch because, due to some previous and relatively recent bad blood between us due to some horrid things she said, I'm not as excited for her as I feel I should/ want to be! Just to top it all off I seem to be succumbing to morning sickness again! On the plus side it means that I'm pretty sure she's head down as I'm getting all the big kicks right in my stomach, making me sick! I'm also pretty sure I can feel the top of her head if I have a quick feel inside! Whatever it actually is, she must be running out of room already if I can feel her so low!

Beca :wave:


----------



## vic161209

saw the midwife last week for my 29wk check up, not been seen again now until 34wks as 2nd baby, shes asked me to write about my thoughts/hopes on the last page of my maternity notes for us to discuss when I next see them to do the birth plan. no idea what to write as labour is so unpredictable?????


----------



## OperationBbyO

When my MW ask me about a birthing plan my answer was: I'm going to wing it.

It's my first but I'm an NP so I had to do some OB rotations in nursing school. None of the deliveries I saw went according to the "plan" and each woman ended up doing what she wanted in that moment. I decided that's my strategy.


----------



## Guppy051708

I think being educated is the best thing u can do regardless of what u decide u want or don't want. Even tho birth doesn't always 'go to plan' its foolish to not educate yourself beforehand about what is normal and what isn't and what interventions are actually necessary and what is just for the sake if protocol or convience to the staff. Learning about these things now doesn't always lead to the perfect birth BUT learning them now can help u make the best decision possible during labor, it gives u the most information available to make an educated choice (as opposed to notknowing if some intervention is truly needed or not or being pressured into something etc. thus u have more chances of a better birth even if it doesn't turn out how u envisioned. plus even if birth doesn't go to plan there is far less regret or guilt on mamas end bc she knows she made the best possible educated choice that she was given any circumstances. It takes the ' what ifs' out if the final result which means a bit better birth experience, even if every intervention in the birth happens. Mom has some satisfaction in knowing that she knew the stuff ahead of time and made the best possible choice even when interventions occurred and the birth was less than anticipated w the outcome


----------



## Proserpina

Dark green cloth diapers are now completed! 31 cloth diapers down, 14 to go!

https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag66/ProserpinaPomegranate/darkgreenmintdiapers_zpsfb47d1a8.jpg


----------



## EstelSeren

Impressive, Prosperina! :)

As for me the 23rd can't get here soon enough! Not only am I really looking forward to seeing baby again (and, if possible, getting a confirmation on gender!), but it's the scan and consultant appointment that will tell me if I'm OK to have a natural birth! I have no genuine doubt that my placenta's moved up enough but there's just enough of that little niggle to scare me! It's only in the last few days that I've realised that I'm scared of having a c-section and have real concerns about having to spend several days in hospital away from my daughter! I also need to remember to look after myself as well as my daughter! I've only just got myself something to drink today and I've been awake since 7am! No wonder I've been more tired and grumpy than usual today, though being woken up by a toddler to the face and then having said toddler scream uncontrolably for about half an hour before finally going off to sleep for an unusually early nap!

Beca :wave:


----------



## AnakeRose

Not sure if it was you guys or the other group I'm in that wanted to see, but here's some photos of our little guy's room. So far the current consensus is his name will be Evan Michael DeGroot :D but we'll have to see when he's born. 

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130705_211926_zps0160a94d.jpg
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130704_115754_zps354139a4.jpg
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130704_103256_zps01fe4efd.jpg
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130623_204236_zps60901f70.jpg


----------



## adopim

AnakeRose said:


> Not sure if it was you guys or the other group I'm in that wanted to see, but here's some photos of our little guy's room. So far the current consensus is his name will be Evan Michael DeGroot :D but we'll have to see when he's born.
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130705_211926_zps0160a94d.jpg
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130704_115754_zps354139a4.jpg
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130704_103256_zps01fe4efd.jpg
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130623_204236_zps60901f70.jpg

I love it! :thumbup:


----------



## klcuk3

Gorgeous nursery AnakeRose x was the tree a sticker or painted? I have a massive owl branch one to stick on my DD new room and am dreading getting it wrong!


----------



## AnakeRose

klcuk3 said:


> Gorgeous nursery AnakeRose x was the tree a sticker or painted? I have a massive owl branch one to stick on my DD new room and am dreading getting it wrong!

It was a decal that my mom bought using Save On More points from Save On Foods. It's really easy to remove too.


----------



## gatorj

AnakeRose said:


> Not sure if it was you guys or the other group I'm in that wanted to see, but here's some photos of our little guy's room. So far the current consensus is his name will be Evan Michael DeGroot :D but we'll have to see when he's born.
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130705_211926_zps0160a94d.jpg
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130704_115754_zps354139a4.jpg
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130704_103256_zps01fe4efd.jpg
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_20130623_204236_zps60901f70.jpg

Super cute!!! :thumbup:


----------



## tekkitten

I love it :) i got that same decal as well, but I still have to paint and build the crib! Hopefully will get that done this week :D


----------



## cammy

gorgeous nursery :D



ours doesn't look like much at all. I don't think we will be doing much in the way of decorating unfortunately because we are really hoping to move before December. Which is unfortunate because I never got to with my first because he came early, so I wanted to this time.

How is everyone doing?

I am soooooooooooo uncomfortable. I can't sit up anymore without being incredibly uncomfy, I am majorly waddling, lots of pressure in my belly, it's getting hard to breathe, sore EVERYTHING especially my pelvis and have been getting the odd cramps.


----------



## AnakeRose

Thanks Ladies! :thumbup::flower:

The room has pretty much taken on a life of it's own. I was trying to figure out how to make it great on a budget. The most expensive thing in there is the crib (which I even got on 50% off!). The chair I had to fix up because the cushions were dirty and I couldn't get them clean (paid $20 for it) using some pillow cases from our bedroom duvet set that we were not using. The dresser was DH's and we re-painted it. The change table we bought at a yard sale for $20. The cages I already had and the boxes came from IKEA. Spent more for those than I probably needed to, but it's difficult to find 12-13" boxes to fit in those cages now a days (they're all 10.5")...plus they look great too hehe. All the clothes I have came from thrift stores, Facebook and friends so I haven't spent much on them either. 

I'm just having fun organizing and sorting everything so it's all ready :)


----------



## Kiss08

I can't wait to start baby's room!! I am moving three weeks from today so I'll finally be able to start working on things then. 

Love the owls, Anake! We have owls in our theme, too! :)


----------



## Pink Petals

Just got home after being hospitalized for kidney stones. Worst pain I have ever felt in my life... Think I am ready to handle childbirth now!


----------



## HeatherLTBee

Pink Petals said:


> Just got home after being hospitalized for kidney stones. Worst pain I have ever felt in my life... Think I am ready to handle childbirth now!

poor thing. they say kidney stones ARE worse.


----------



## Guppy051708

We still can't decide on a baby name! We thought we had one picked out (Macy Victoria) but now im not sure. Leaning towards Lilah Victoria atm, but im guessing that will change too. I dont know why it's so hard for me! Boy names are always so easy (maybe thats bc i have two of them :shrug:) but this girls name i feel like i can't settle on anything! We may very well go to the birth with multiple names picked out or just wing it...i am the planning type though, so it bothers me we dont have it solidified but something is just putting me off. i feel like i havn't found "it" yet but ive spent ages looking at names and nothing totally appeals. 

Anake- that room looks lovey :cloud9:great job!



HeatherLTBee said:


> Pink Petals said:
> 
> 
> Just got home after being hospitalized for kidney stones. Worst pain I have ever felt in my life... Think I am ready to handle childbirth now!
> 
> poor thing. they say kidney stones ARE worse.Click to expand...

yes. ive heard the same.
Ive had severe UTIs (cant believe it didn't turn into a kidney infection) and it was a million times worse than labor pains! The pains with anything like [BAD] UTIs and kidney stones are constant and theres no break, i think that might be why its so much more brutal.


----------



## AnakeRose

Well that was interesting. Has anyone had unexplained vomiting in their 3rd trimester? I've been feeling kinda off for the last 2-3 days and all of a sudden tonight all the food I had today came back to haunt me. I feel a little better now actually, other than my face has broken blood vessels and my eyes hurt :(


----------



## nico82

AnakeRose said:


> Well that was interesting. Has anyone had unexplained vomiting in their 3rd trimester? I've been feeling kinda off for the last 2-3 days and all of a sudden tonight all the food I had today came back to haunt me. I feel a little better now actually, other than my face has broken blood vessels and my eyes hurt :(

I had two days of gastro type food poisoning vomitting, was being sick every half an hour the entire night. It wasnt very pleasant though I can tell you that much :nope:


----------



## Phantom710

Wow we've died down a bit :) Every body is in the home stretch and preparing for baby :)


----------



## EstelSeren

Baby had a quietish day yesterday but something told me to wait before calling in! Woke up this morning to a super active baby and a much bigger bump! I'm pretty sure she was just having a growth spurt! Plus she'd clearly been moving without me feeling it as her position when I woke up was completely different! It's weird how intuition works! Last time I'd have been on the phone to midwife quite quickly!

Hope everyone here's doing well!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Proserpina

Kiss08 said:


> I can't wait to start baby's room!! I am moving three weeks from today so I'll finally be able to start working on things then.

Same. I should be moving on either the 20th or the 27th. Can't wait to be able to start.


----------



## Kiss08

Proserpina said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait to start baby's room!! I am moving three weeks from today so I'll finally be able to start working on things then.
> 
> Same. I should be moving on either the 20th or the 27th. Can't wait to be able to start.Click to expand...

It's hard to wait so long to get started on things! I'm excited to be able to get organized once we're in our new place.


----------



## Melissa_M

I'm just starting to get the nursery organized... DD2 moved in with DD1 and that's been interesting haha. But i'm excited to decorate and sort through teeny tiny newborn clothes :cloud9:


----------



## AnakeRose

I think little guy did a huge roll last night while I was in bed. All of a sudden my stomach poked out and it hurt like hell. He's managed to work himself back into the same position he was in before (I think), but I could be wrong there because it really feels like he's sitting differently today. He was transverse before on my right side, but I'm getting kicks in different places today.


----------



## HeatherLTBee

So I work in a bank full time.. and most days are such a DRAG...

Well in my area, there are a LOT of out of state guys putting in pipe lines for natural gas in the area...

Well a gentleman with a heavy spanish accent from Texas (I live in Ohio) came up to my desk to open an account...
Sometimes it was hard to understand him, but I managed to talk to him without too much struggle...

He seemed so nice, yet he knew what he wanted and was very understanding..

At the end of the process.. he looks at me in the eyes and says "I see you're having a little girl. What are you... 6 months, maybe a little more right?"

I said "Wow! You are good I am 6 months... but I don't know what I'm having. Everyone else says boy!"

He says "No. You're having a girl. For sure. Have a nice day!"




Now I don't know the gender... but it was nice to hear someone say girl for once. At least I still feel like it could be either one!
:cloud9:


----------



## Kiss08

HeatherLTBee said:


> So I work in a bank full time.. and most days are such a DRAG...
> 
> Well in my area, there are a LOT of out of state guys putting in pipe lines for natural gas in the area...
> 
> Well a gentleman with a heavy spanish accent from Texas (I live in Ohio) came up to my desk to open an account...
> Sometimes it was hard to understand him, but I managed to talk to him without too much struggle...
> 
> He seemed so nice, yet he knew what he wanted and was very understanding..
> 
> At the end of the process.. he looks at me in the eyes and says "I see you're having a little girl. What are you... 6 months, maybe a little more right?"
> 
> I said "Wow! You are good I am 6 months... but I don't know what I'm having. Everyone else says boy!"
> 
> He says "No. You're having a girl. For sure. Have a nice day!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I don't know the gender... but it was nice to hear someone say girl for once. At least I still feel like it could be either one!
> :cloud9:

You have a recent bump pic to post? I'm interested to see what people are seeing to guess boy vs. girl. I've had lots of people say, "Oh, you're having a girl?" based on my bump (which is true, I am having a girl).


----------



## kassiaethne

lol, last night my husband moved the fridge from the corner because I can't get into it with my belly being so big. So my cleaning woman comes today, cleans the dirty behind the fridge...annnd puts it back. I woke up to get a drink of water and I find I can't get in the fridge. thank goodness she was still here to move it or I'd have gone insane. I have a ready made lunch and food and such in thar that I wanted


----------



## HeatherLTBee

Kiss08 said:


> HeatherLTBee said:
> 
> 
> So I work in a bank full time.. and most days are such a DRAG...
> 
> Well in my area, there are a LOT of out of state guys putting in pipe lines for natural gas in the area...
> 
> Well a gentleman with a heavy spanish accent from Texas (I live in Ohio) came up to my desk to open an account...
> Sometimes it was hard to understand him, but I managed to talk to him without too much struggle...
> 
> He seemed so nice, yet he knew what he wanted and was very understanding..
> 
> At the end of the process.. he looks at me in the eyes and says "I see you're having a little girl. What are you... 6 months, maybe a little more right?"
> 
> I said "Wow! You are good I am 6 months... but I don't know what I'm having. Everyone else says boy!"
> 
> He says "No. You're having a girl. For sure. Have a nice day!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I don't know the gender... but it was nice to hear someone say girl for once. At least I still feel like it could be either one!
> :cloud9:
> 
> You have a recent bump pic to post? I'm interested to see what people are seeing to guess boy vs. girl. I've had lots of people say, "Oh, you're having a girl?" based on my bump (which is true, I am having a girl).Click to expand...

Everyone says because my bump is so low, it must be a boy... but i read that how you carry baby is based on your pre pregnancy weight and length of your abdomin... Nothing to do with actual gender.

The photo is me yesterday, at 29.3 weeks
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1102.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kiss08

HeatherLTBee said:


> Everyone says because my bump is so low, it must be a boy... but i read that how you carry baby is based on your pre pregnancy weight and length of your abdomin... Nothing to do with actual gender.
> 
> The photo is me yesterday, at 29.3 weeks

Okay.. I could see how people would say boy based on low bump. I'm carrying high which is why people guess (correctly) that I'm having a girl. For me, I think I'd be more likely to carry high anyways because I have a short torso. 

Are you going to do your gender reveal thing in August or wait until baby comes?


----------



## HeatherLTBee

Kiss08 said:


> Okay.. I could see how people would say boy based on low bump. I'm carrying high which is why people guess (correctly) that I'm having a girl. For me, I think I'd be more likely to carry high anyways because I have a short torso.
> 
> Are you going to do your gender reveal thing in August or wait until baby comes?

You're bump is like so perfect and cute based on your photo.

Yeah we are still going to find out at the shower. I'm pretty excited :)
:baby:


----------



## Kiss08

Here's a recent side-shot of my bump. Taken last weekend at 30 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks1.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Guppy051708

Looking cute ladies!

Here was my 32 week bump pic (from last Saturday)

Can't believe i could potentially (though unlikely) have a baby in exactly one month from today! :shock:

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/image_zps68d72bf0.jpg


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> Here's a recent side-shot of my bump. Taken last weekend at 30 weeks.

Yours is high like mine :) I have to get my bump photo on here :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Not the greatest photo, but hubby has the camera right now. 

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/Bump32Weeks_zps7638efdd.jpg


----------



## EstelSeren

Apologies for the slightly rubbishy quality! This is my bump yesterday at 30+2! Compared with last week it seems really low!


Beca :wave:


----------



## HeatherLTBee

Kiss08 said:


> Here's a recent side-shot of my bump. Taken last weekend at 30 weeks.

Wow you are carrying a lot higher than I am. Last night this little one was kicking my crotch and my ovaries. It was so uncomfortable. I tried and tried to get him/her to move up away from that area, but it wouldn't budge. I finally ended up just going to bed.... :shrug:


----------



## HeatherLTBee

EstelSeren said:


> Apologies for the slightly rubbishy quality! This is my bump yesterday at 30+2! Compared with last week it seems really low!
> View attachment 642225
> 
> 
> Beca :wave:

Aweee cute bump!


----------



## Phantom710

I'm so envious of all your bumps :)

This one was taken last Sunday when my week rolled over. I'm now 28+4 with the twins.


----------



## Kiss08

HeatherLTBee said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> Here's a recent side-shot of my bump. Taken last weekend at 30 weeks.
> 
> Wow you are carrying a lot higher than I am. Last night this little one was kicking my crotch and my ovaries. It was so uncomfortable. I tried and tried to get him/her to move up away from that area, but it wouldn't budge. I finally ended up just going to bed.... :shrug:Click to expand...

I have the opposite problem. She likes to hang up in my ribs which QUITE uncomfortable! When she is breech, it's the worst of both worlds - her head's in my ribs while she kicks my bladder/cervix!


----------



## HeatherLTBee

Phantom710 said:


> I'm so envious of all your bumps :)
> 
> This one was taken last Sunday when my week rolled over. I'm now 28+4 with the twins.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 642365

WOW twins!? I couldnt imagine. you look GREAT! :thumbup:


----------



## HeatherLTBee

Kiss08 said:


> I have the opposite problem. She likes to hang up in my ribs which QUITE uncomfortable! When she is breech, it's the worst of both worlds - her head's in my ribs while she kicks my bladder/cervix!

I HATE where my wee one is right now. Ugh. It's so uncomfortable... I haven't had the pleasure of having rib kicks yet, but come on, you saw where my bump is. The baby would need really long legs. Hahah.

It will all be worth it in the end :cloud9:


----------



## AnakeRose

Here's a better photo. Michael and I went for a hike a few nights ago. 32+1 I think in this photo
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_7142sm_zps57b89ae8.jpg


----------



## Atlmommy37

Omg it's beautiful there. Great pic


----------



## AnakeRose

Atlmommy37 said:


> Omg it's beautiful there. Great pic

Thanks! It's on top of Knox Mountain in Kelowna, BC. Our little piece of paradise :)


----------



## AnakeRose

HeatherLTBee said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> I have the opposite problem. She likes to hang up in my ribs which QUITE uncomfortable! When she is breech, it's the worst of both worlds - her head's in my ribs while she kicks my bladder/cervix!
> 
> I HATE where my wee one is right now. Ugh. It's so uncomfortable... I haven't had the pleasure of having rib kicks yet, but come on, you saw where my bump is. The baby would need really long legs. Hahah.
> 
> It will all be worth it in the end :cloud9:Click to expand...

I hear ya! My little guy has his head right under my right ribs. So uncomfortable. I hope he decides to turn, I'd rather not have a c-section.


----------



## cammy

gorgeous bumps ladies. I'll try take a recent one when OH is home.

We had a look at a house yesterday and put in an application for it. But I am still going to continue to get all of bubs stuff ready because I really have a strong feeling we won't be accepted. Haven't had much luck at all.

Almost all of bub's clothes and blankets are washed and dried now. We got a couple boxes of nappies and other bits and pieces and also laybyed our pram and carseat. So I a feeling pretty prepared :D

only 9 more weeks now :D Although I am feeling more and more impatient every day.


----------



## nico82

cammy said:


> gorgeous bumps ladies. I'll try take a recent one when OH is home.
> 
> We had a look at a house yesterday and put in an application for it. But I am still going to continue to get all of bubs stuff ready because I really have a strong feeling we won't be accepted. Haven't had much luck at all.
> 
> Almost all of bub's clothes and blankets are washed and dried now. We got a couple boxes of nappies and other bits and pieces and also laybyed our pram and carseat. So I a feeling pretty prepared :D
> 
> only 9 more weeks now :D Although I am feeling more and more impatient every day.

I definately know how you feel, we spent six stressful months trying to purchase a home, switching banks, saving like crazy and had so many rejections. It was disheartening but we finally brought a home and moved in last week. But during trying to find a house it meant planning and preparing for the baby was on hold so now that we have the house its like OMG we only have 6-8 weeks until baby is due :haha:


----------



## AnakeRose

Baby's room is almost ready for our little boy! We just need the crib mattress and it's all done :D
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_7282sm_zpsf0cfd30f.jpg
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_7283sm_zpsdd7ec89e.jpghttps://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/IMG_7284sm_zpscaba0ad3.jpg


----------



## Kiss08

nico82 said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> gorgeous bumps ladies. I'll try take a recent one when OH is home.
> 
> We had a look at a house yesterday and put in an application for it. But I am still going to continue to get all of bubs stuff ready because I really have a strong feeling we won't be accepted. Haven't had much luck at all.
> 
> Almost all of bub's clothes and blankets are washed and dried now. We got a couple boxes of nappies and other bits and pieces and also laybyed our pram and carseat. So I a feeling pretty prepared :D
> 
> only 9 more weeks now :D Although I am feeling more and more impatient every day.
> 
> I definately know how you feel, we spent six stressful months trying to purchase a home, switching banks, saving like crazy and had so many rejections. It was disheartening but we finally brought a home and moved in last week. But during trying to find a house it meant planning and preparing for the baby was on hold so now that we have the house its like OMG we only have 6-8 weeks until baby is due :haha:Click to expand...

I, too, know the pains of moving while this far pregnant. We move in two weeks (Utah to Ohio). I want to nest already, dang it!


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry i've been awol ladies. I ended up in hospital and had to stay in as they were worried i had a blood clot in my lungs and clots run in my family luckily i don't. Hopefully no more scares from now on. 

I am now 32 weeks pregnant :shock: homebirth appointment in just over 2 weeks time :D
 



Attached Files:







32.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AnakeRose

Oh man that's scary! Glad to hear you're OK


----------



## Guppy051708

oh wow! thats scary hon :hugs: i am glad you are better and baby is fine x


----------



## Asher

Oh no! Glad you're home and okay. Xx


----------



## Atlmommy37

I'm trying to upload my nursery photos. I can only get one to attach at a time. How do I get more than one pic per post? Thanks


----------



## Guppy051708

Atlmommy37 said:


> I'm trying to upload my nursery photos. I can only get one to attach at a time. How do I get more than one pic per post? Thanks

Are u mobile? 
If so the only way I've figured that out is by uploading each pic to photobucket and then putting the URLs in my post here 

If u are using a computer then u should be able to do five pics in one post via normal bnb pic upload


----------



## Atlmommy37

Well I'm on a I pad. So I guess I just do three post. Thanks for your help. I thought I was doing something wrong.


----------



## Atlmommy37

Nursery
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Atlmommy37

Nursery


----------



## Atlmommy37

Last one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Melissa_M

Gorgeous nursery!!!


----------



## gatorj

Lovely nursery!

Mummy- glad you are ok!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Atlmommy37 said:


> I'm trying to upload my nursery photos. I can only get one to attach at a time. How do I get more than one pic per post? Thanks

I upload to my photo album on www.photobucket.com and then just link to it.


----------



## AnakeRose

Atlmommy, LOVE your nursery!!


----------



## klcuk3

This is our nursery...originally used for Amelia but now she has her own big girl room :flower:

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/P1000265_zps20fd9165.jpg
https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/P1000266_zpsf735d3c8.jpg
https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/P1000267_zpscd3d210a.jpg

This is Amelia's new room :)

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/P1010826_zpsd7332053.jpg
https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/P1010828_zps081f41b6.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely nurseries ladies :D 

Are any of you ladies going to start taking RLT?


----------



## Guppy051708

I've been drinking RRLT that my MW personally makes this entire pregnancy. She's an herbalist and has it in hand for any of us if we want to take it.


----------



## gatorj

What is RRLT?


----------



## Atlmommy37

Klcuk3. Love it! 

Mummy what's RLT?


----------



## Guppy051708

Red Raspberry Leaf Tea :flower:
It helps tone the utuerus and give the mom other important nutrients so that she is more healthy for birth and so that her utuerus works more optimally for a better labor w more effective contractions


----------



## Court28

The nurseries are looking great!
Our one is just a room with baby furniture in it lol, not really decorated- its not a big thing over here.


----------



## cammy

mommytochloe - oh no, how scary. I hope everything is okay now.


So many cute nurseries on hear and all around BNB. Makes me so jealous :(
I don't really have the money to do ours up and we aren't sure when and where we are moving so there would be no point.
I was really hoping to go all out this time because I didn't get to do anything with my first either.

Hope everyone is well. I am pretty much the same.
Got most of my hospital bag packed, just need to add a few bits plus OH's stuff and pack a bag for DS.


----------



## nico82

I havent packed my bag yet, and I havent even started the nursery. We have only been in our new house two weeks so still settling in and unpacking everything.

Really scary how fast time is going now, and finding it hard to be on my feet for long periods let alone getting up easily :rofl:

Hoping to get the nursery done in the next two weeks.


----------



## AnakeRose

Yeah I'm going to start packing up my hospital bag tomorrow. I've already started a list of what I think I'll need.


----------



## Guppy051708

Well im feeling like quite the slacker! :haha: Im not even thinking about packing it until 36 weeks :blush:

Very cute rooms ladies!


----------



## Melissa_M

I probably won't pack till the night before my c/s is booked :haha: 

Love all the nurseries! So much fun decorating a baby's room :) 
I find this pregnancy is going by way too fast as well....can't believe I only have about 8 weeks left.


----------



## AnakeRose

Hey ladies, have any of you had random 'contraction' episodes? In the middle of the night last night my stomach contracted like a BH contraction, but then it started to really hurt. Lasted about 20 seconds and then didn't happen again. I've been having BH contractions for a few weeks already, but this is the first one that's actually hurt. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## Guppy051708

AnakeRose said:


> Hey ladies, have any of you had random 'contraction' episodes? In the middle of the night last night my stomach contracted like a BH contraction, but then it started to really hurt. Lasted about 20 seconds and then didn't happen again. I've been having BH contractions for a few weeks already, but this is the first one that's actually hurt. Anyone else getting this?

Ive had that once or twice.
*Usually* BHs are not *supposed* to hurt BUT i know plenty of ppl that had BHs and they said they were painful. Ive had a couple myself. Increase your water intake, that should help. Obviously if they are getting closer together, stronger in intensity, or coming with any pattern then ring up your doctor, but it would seem to me that BHs can be painful (thus why so many ladies end up on the L&D ward in false labor!)


----------



## AnakeRose

good point, thanks :)


----------



## Asher

Yep I agree, they can definitely be "uncomfortable" even though the books say not! I had very regular ones in my last pregnancy, so the very early stages of labour were initially very similar!
I like BHs as I know my uterus is getting ready to do what it's meant to! Just not too early!


----------



## AnakeRose

Yes for sure! We're all ready for him, but I think he needs a little more time in there :) I wouldn't be surprised if he decided to come early though. I just wish he'd decide to turn already!


----------



## MadamRose

Anakerose, my BH can be really sore at times, so i wouldn't worry too much. 

I have got an emergency hospital bag, and am just adding things to it as i can. atm i have pads, breast pads and pants in there


----------



## AnakeRose

mummytochloe said:


> Anakerose, my BH can be really sore at times, so i wouldn't worry too much.
> 
> I have got an emergency hospital bag, and am just adding things to it as i can. atm i have pads, breast pads and pants in there

I went to the dollar store today and got a few travel sized items to just have in there so I'm not trying to throw it together at the last minute. Breast pads, good idea!


----------



## MadamRose

Oh i've also got my nursing bras in mine, I hadn't long stopped breastfeeding when i got pregnant so i kept them and i tried them and they still seem to fit so will keep them in there then just get more if i suddenly grow a lot.


----------



## AnakeRose

I've been wearing mine since around 20 weeks. Found a brand that is so comfortable that I might keep buying them even after I'm done breast feeding.


----------



## Kiss08

So here's a question: how do you manage nesting instincts with physical limitations. My back is killing me yet I want to do all these organizing projects. Instead, I'm lying on the couch going stir crazy!


----------



## Melissa_M

I'm having trouble managing nesting instincts when I have two children tearing my house apart :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Kiss08 I don't manage it I end up doing it anyway. It's been hot over here compared to what we are used to yet when Chloe is in bed i keep having urge to clean :dohh:


----------



## YoungNImum

my mum bought me some lovely cannery yellow towels and facecloth for my hospital bag i have my superman nightgown and i think that's all i have for my bag so far lol 

im so sick of cleaning my place at the minute my OH is terrible for leaving plates cups etc on the side instead off washing up, i dont mind the kids room being messy as they play in there and i normally clean up there room after dinner when they are settling down before bed. past week iv been super sleepy i think it might be the heat tbh but come 3-4 oclock i could happily go to bed


----------



## Guppy051708

i have been so lazy lately. I have not been wanting to lift a finger and the house is getting pretty disgusting :blush: but im just now begining to get that "woah, she is coming soon i better get this done" feeling. so im guessing the nesting is going to start in the coming week or so. 

If anyone wants to take a guess in my baby birth poll, here you go :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...219-my-baby-poll-take-guess.html#post28450933


----------



## AnakeRose

I had some serious nesting on Friday/Saturday. I washed all the baby clothes, sheets, blankets and put all the gear together. Sat thru Mon I needed to take an hour nap each day. I'm getting way more tired these days, plus I'm getting a head cold and can't take anything for it!


----------



## Atlmommy37

I think really hard about all the cleaning and organizing I'd like to do. Then I plan to do it another day...lol. If I keep it up ill get nothing done. It's so hard to bend over and get up and down these days. So, I just can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## nico82

I am not sure I am nesting, but we moved into our new place two weeks ago and still so much unpacking, so have been doing huge amounts of carrying, unpacking, bending, cleaning :rofl:
I feel better if I am kept active, if I sit still for long and try to get up I ache badly especially in my hips.

I even walk up and down stairs which are high and run for the bus in the morning for work :rofl:

Think my baby will be late, I dont seem to suffering nearly as bad as some of you, I also havent felt any braxton hicks at all. Definately can feel the baby moving mostly morning and night, and for a tiny while had some heartburn but it stopped after a few days.


----------



## AnakeRose

I've only been getting heartburn right before going to bed (go figure). Occasionally during the day, but that's nothing some Tums can't fix.


----------



## Guppy051708

Nico no worries. Lack of BHs or easy pregnancy doesn't indicate anything. 
I never had had BHs w DS1 and even tho I went overdue w him, I never had BHs w DS2 and went two weeks early. So fear not!


----------



## nico82

Guppy051708 said:


> Nico no worries. Lack of BHs or easy pregnancy doesn't indicate anything.
> I never had had BHs w DS1 and even tho I went overdue w him, I never had BHs w DS2 and went two weeks early. So fear not!

Oh gosh :haha: so I could still have the baby on time :happydance:
Is it possible to have them but not feel them? Hoping this means I have a strong pain threshhold :rofl:


----------



## Kiss08

I often don't notice mine unless my hand happens to be on my belly or I'm looking for them (like when I walk a lot -- I know that brings them on so I'm more aware of them).


----------



## AnakeRose

Sigh :sad1: My blood glucose levels have been higher in the last few days and I can't figure out why. It's really starting to get frustrating.


----------



## MadamRose

Guppy051708 Done :D I made one https://www.expectnet.com/games/PhillippaSept2013

Anakerose :hugs: hope they drop


----------



## Guppy051708

It is possible to have them and not feel them, but usually you can tell by your stomach getting hard. It usually feels like a belt tightening, sort of. I didn't have any in either of my pregnancys, but after my water broke i did get a couple BHs. my stomach just got hard and i could def feel it but it didn't hurt until the real deal. However, BHs can totally hurt!

Some women really dont get BHs though. It's perfectly normal and doesn't mean your utuerus isn't going to function properly :D

Anake- :hugs: hope things get under control for ya.



mummytochloe said:


> Guppy051708 Done :D I made one https://www.expectnet.com/games/PhillippaSept2013

Thanks!
I put my guess into yours as well :thumbup:


----------



## MadamRose

nico82 - With DD i only know i was having BH if i had hand on belly really. this time they actually get painful


----------



## HeatherLTBee

All these nesting posts make me so antsy..

I can't do ANYTHING! 

When my husnad and I first got an apartment, we weren't planning on having children for a few years... So... naturally like dumbies.. we got a one bedroom apartment..

Now that there is oil and gas drilling in the area, there are out of staters EVERYWHERE and renting up ALL of the apartments and buying all of the decently priced homes.

My baby is going to sleep in our room for a few months and I can't stand it! 
:cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

Heather, it may seem less than ideal, but when we had DS1 he had to sleep in our room too and tbh it actually made things much easier (especially in the middle of the night!).
We now have a 3 bedroom house and guess what, every kid so far has slept in our bedroom anyways (as babies) LOL . It stinks bc you can't decorate like you would want but the practicalities of it actually end up being much nicer and more convenient. You might not think that now, but once baby is here im guessing you'll see it differently. Or at least that is what happened to me anyways.


----------



## HeatherLTBee

Guppy051708 said:


> Heather, it may seem less than ideal, but when we had DS1 he had to sleep in our room too and tbh it actually made things much easier (especially in the middle of the night!).
> We now have a 3 bedroom house and guess what, every kid so far has slept in our bedroom anyways (as babies) LOL . It stinks bc you can't decorate like you would want but the practicalities of it actually end up being much nicer and more convenient. You might not think that now, but once baby is here im guessing you'll see it differently. Or at least that is what happened to me anyways.

Thank you for the comfort. I just can't help but feel like my poor little baby isn't going to have it's own bedroom... but I keep reminding myself it could be a LOT worse. At least it has a bed, a loving mother/father, and a roof over it's head...


----------



## Guppy051708

HeatherLTBee said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Heather, it may seem less than ideal, but when we had DS1 he had to sleep in our room too and tbh it actually made things much easier (especially in the middle of the night!).
> We now have a 3 bedroom house and guess what, every kid so far has slept in our bedroom anyways (as babies) LOL . It stinks bc you can't decorate like you would want but the practicalities of it actually end up being much nicer and more convenient. You might not think that now, but once baby is here im guessing you'll see it differently. Or at least that is what happened to me anyways.
> 
> Thank you for the comfort. I just can't help but feel like my poor little baby isn't going to have it's own bedroom... but I keep reminding myself it could be a LOT worse. At least it has a bed, a loving mother/father, and a roof over it's head...Click to expand...

:hugs: i know it's hard. I def experienced that with my first. But just remember babies dont really know the difference anyways. They just know mom and dad and life thats that. Baby wont even realize there isn't special wall decorations or paint.
Big :hug: i know it's hard mama, but im sure you are going to be such a great mom that those things wont even matter <3


----------



## Atlmommy37

My first was on our room till he was a year. Each since stayed at least three months. Don't worry. It's nice to have you're little one close. Hopefully you'll find your perfect home.


----------



## HeatherLTBee

Guppy051708 said:


> HeatherLTBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Heather, it may seem less than ideal, but when we had DS1 he had to sleep in our room too and tbh it actually made things much easier (especially in the middle of the night!).
> We now have a 3 bedroom house and guess what, every kid so far has slept in our bedroom anyways (as babies) LOL . It stinks bc you can't decorate like you would want but the practicalities of it actually end up being much nicer and more convenient. You might not think that now, but once baby is here im guessing you'll see it differently. Or at least that is what happened to me anyways.
> 
> Thank you for the comfort. I just can't help but feel like my poor little baby isn't going to have it's own bedroom... but I keep reminding myself it could be a LOT worse. At least it has a bed, a loving mother/father, and a roof over it's head...Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: i know it's hard. I def experienced that with my first. But just remember babies dont really know the difference anyways. They just know mom and dad and life thats that. Baby wont even realize there isn't special wall decorations or paint.
> Big :hug: i know it's hard mama, but im sure you are going to be such a great mom that those things wont even matter <3Click to expand...

Oh thanks :) You're going to get me all teary eyed. :hugs:


----------



## Jaynie82

Hiya! Only getting in front of the laptop now!

DD 23th Sept - team yellow

Thanks


----------



## MadamRose

Welcome Jaynie82, I've added you to the first page :D


----------



## Guppy051708

:hi: Welcome Jaynie


----------



## EstelSeren

HeatherLTBee said:


> All these nesting posts make me so antsy..
> 
> I can't do ANYTHING!
> 
> When my husnad and I first got an apartment, we weren't planning on having children for a few years... So... naturally like dumbies.. we got a one bedroom apartment..
> 
> Now that there is oil and gas drilling in the area, there are out of staters EVERYWHERE and renting up ALL of the apartments and buying all of the decently priced homes.
> 
> My baby is going to sleep in our room for a few months and I can't stand it!
> :cry:

Aww sweetie! I hate the rental market here too! Well, just the housing market generally really! We've been where we are since before our daughter was born and deliberately got a 2 bedroom place so that she could have her own room eventually. She stayed in with us until she was about 15 months old, for most of that time we were sort of co-sleeping (she'd end up in with us at some point in the night even if she started out in her cot/ bed) and we didn't even start sorting out her room for her until she was over a year old! I absolutely loved it and it made breastfeeding so much less disruptive to my sleep schedule as I didn't need to move so much! Here we're advised to have baby room-in until they're 6 months old anyway so it never actually crossed my mind to have her in a different room from us at the start! This baby will room-in for 6 months to a year before sharing a room with their big sister! It will work out OK! :thumbup: :hugs:

Welcome Jaynie! :happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## nico82

Welcome Jaynie! :hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

Welcome Jaynie!

Have any of you been getting a lot of pressure down low and cramping inside your vagina? I get it especially when I walk around which is starting to become more and more uncomfortable. Sometimes it feels like he's going to kick out of me at any second. Doc can't really tell which direction he's facing now, but she found the heartbeat down low this time so she thinks he's head down. I have an ultrasound scheduled to check position. 

Still struggling with blood glucose levels. I think I may have it narrowed down to the whole what tortillas I've been eating. They must have a high GI number.


----------



## nico82

AnakeRose said:


> Welcome Jaynie!
> 
> Have any of you been getting a lot of pressure down low and cramping inside your vagina? I get it especially when I walk around which is starting to become more and more uncomfortable. Sometimes it feels like he's going to kick out of me at any second. Doc can't really tell which direction he's facing now, but she found the heartbeat down low this time so she thinks he's head down. I have an ultrasound scheduled to check position.
> 
> Still struggling with blood glucose levels. I think I may have it narrowed down to the whole what tortillas I've been eating. They must have a high GI number.

I hope you manage to sort out your glucose levels :hugs:that would be a lot to deal with ontop of being pregnant and all that comes with it.

Had a semi bad morning, after feeling so fit and energetic yesterday, this morning had low down pains in stomach and nausea :dohh:

Starting to get scared and anxious now, even found myself trying not to cry while walking off the bus to work. But eyes kept filling up :nope: must be hormones.

Just feels like each day is going soooo quickly that I am on a non stop train ride and feeling scared about the whole baby arriving thing. I feel unprepared, and because we just brought a house, we have been spending quite a lot of money on organizing it etc that I am starting to fret about money lasting while I am on maternity leave. :cry:


----------



## AnakeRose

Don't worry girl you're not alone there! :hugs: I'm freaking out about delivery. I have a bad back and a history of not freezing so I'm terrified that if I need a c-section that I'll feel it. I'd rather be put right out so I don't freak out on the table.


----------



## AnakeRose

33+2 Weeks :D

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/1077535_10151760417145132_1927735162_o_zps8dfa9db2.jpg


----------



## nico82

AnakeRose said:


> Don't worry girl you're not alone there! :hugs: I'm freaking out about delivery. I have a bad back and a history of not freezing so I'm terrified that if I need a c-section that I'll feel it. I'd rather be put right out so I don't freak out on the table.

I hope that your baby isnt back to back when you birth him as that will be really painful for you :hugs:
Think I am scared of labour as well, but only because I dont want anything to go wrong, you hear so many stories and no birth is the same, and lately friends have had their babies on bathroom floors etc as it happened so quickly!

Also worried how a baby is going to change our lives :wacko:


----------



## AnakeRose

Yeah I hear ya there too. We won't be going on many trips for awhile. Baby will definitely change all of our lives! Can't wait :D


----------



## Atlmommy37

Anakerose can I come visit you. It's too beautiful there.


----------



## amtrack19

September 10th


----------



## AnakeRose

Atlmommy37 said:


> Anakerose can I come visit you. It's too beautiful there.

Come on up :) Kelowna, British Columbia! Our little piece of paradise.


----------



## MadamRose

AnakeRose lovely bump


----------



## MadamRose

1st Picture is 32 vs 33 weeks with this bump. 
2nd Picture is 33 weeks with Chloe vs 33 weeks with this yellow
 



Attached Files:







32 vs 33.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 0









33 Chloe vs yellow.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## YoungNImum

greats bumps! i must get a pic of my 30wk bump today and compare with my other pregnancy shots, thats a good idea :)

im alittle more uneasy about labour this time round, my first apart from being 14 hours in labour i never uttered a sound untill she was born then i just cried, my 2nd i was calm right up untill i needed to push the pain in my back was so over powering i couldnt help but do high pitched squeals turned out my little miss was back to back and boy i felt it all! i gave birth with no pain relief so i had nothing to take the edge of things. hope it isnt as painful this time round


----------



## Guppy051708

Great bumps ladies! so cute!!!

OMG, so much to do so little time! (im such a procrastinator :blush:)
34 weeks tomorrow and the "oh crap baby is coming very soon!" feeling just finally hit :shock: Dont know if i'll be "lucky" and go at 38 weeks again, but if thats the case i only have 4 weekends to get stuff done. It wouldn't be such a huge deal if i didn't have two toddlers running around. I have stuff i need to get done for the baby but on top of that i have stuff i need to accomplish for the boys too....guess i need to start that list and get stuff checked off now! It's crazy to think she could be here in as little as 3 weeks :shock: :shock: :shock:

:hugs: NImum. I am feeling exactly the same. My first was face up...worst labor ever and i fear this may happen again. DS2 was not and i can't believe the pain difference (it didn't hurt nearly as bad with DS2 since he was facing the proper way).


----------



## YoungNImum

i got to the hospital with my first at 8cm, and my 2nd at 5cm just because the pain was more intense,my plan is to do the same as last time stay at home still the pain makes me feel like i need to pause and screw up my face as OH described it haha then ring my parents so they can pick us up as they will be keeping my girls plus the hospital is only about 10mins from there house. the nly thing that puts me of when you ring hospital to say your coming in etc is they say if your not in established labour (4cm or more here) youll be sent home, i told my dad with my 2nd daughter to drop us of and if i wasnt more than 4cm id just walk round the hospital as i kind of knew i was 4 or more just by how contractions where coming.


----------



## vic161209

im dreading been told to go home if im not 4cm. this happened to my friend 2wks ago (were using same hospital) they sent her home 3times n tried a 4th time but she refused and gave birth 45mins later. I feel if your ready to go in and get the support they should have to give u it if u r term and labouring (even if it does take 2days!)


----------



## Guppy051708

I know a lot of ppl that deal with getting sent home. And that would be pretty stressful!
So far, even if all of my births would have been hospital births, they wouldn't ever send me home bc my water breaks before labor starts. lucky me! *sarcasm* (here in the states they almost always refuse you to go home if you have PROM).

I never know where im at in labor either. I mean, i know the emotional sign posts, but that doesn't really work for me. I also can never go by the 4(or 5)-1-1 rule bc my contractions are never ever regular-ever. i dont know why that is, and a lot of times they go from like 5 minutes to 3 to 1 minute to 4 minutes to 20 minutes to 15 minutes, etc. then they double peak, last 2 min, get a 5 second break and then have anoter 2 min contraction...ouch, Even when im in transition they dont come regularly. It's the strangest thing, but clearly if i had to figure out to go to the hospital based on contration timing, id probably be sent home a million times and then probably give birth unassisted haha My contractions are start off very very very painful, even at 2CM and i think thats bc my water always breaks first and there isn't any cushion between my spine and the babys head...i would love to have just one birth that this didn't happen! I hear it would be much less painful.

EDIT:...well so far 100% of the time i've thrown up at 5CM...so maybe that would be a good time to ring the MWs? Dont know if that is reliable since every birth is different, but it seems to be the only consistant thing w my labors. ...well that and pushing at 8CMs both times.


----------



## YoungNImum

ill be going to the home from home part, which is your own private room with a bathroom tv and a birthing pool and OH can stay over night, but you can only u have one of the rooms if your classed as low risk, i find it calming that its just me OH and a MW present and afterwards its just me oh AND OUR NEW BABY. 

guppy with my first contractions was really intense from the start all the way through until started feeling pressure in my bum and i knew i needed to get to the hospital when i got there i was 8cm and was told i needed to get to my room asap and id to use the back route (for doctors/nurses) in case i delivered on the way up and scared passing people haha i had to stop when i got out the lift as i had another contraction and she yelled for someone to get a wheelchair but i managed to get to the room and onto the bed just as i needed to push, altho it was all very calm to me tbh


----------



## AnakeRose

OMG a friend of mine was told to go home at 2am and she had already driven an hour to get to the hospital. They refused to admit her so she left and ended up having her baby in a parking lot 30 minutes later! So glad nothing bad happened.


----------



## Proserpina

I'm moving to this apartment next Saturday: 

https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag66/ProserpinaPomegranate/arrowheadfloorplan_zpsc770ae36.jpg

I think I'm going to put down an area rug, add a tension rod with some curtains, and turn that little "eating area" off of the kitchen into a mini-nursery. So I might have a nursery after all!

Also, it's finally happening: the women of my church are throwing me a baby shower on August 24th! It sounds like it's going to be big. I can't wait.


----------



## Asher

Apartment looks fab! :)

We are about 5 miles ish to the hospital. In quiet times, evening etc it takes about 10 to 15 mins to get there, but in busy times it could take well over half an hour, and then parking could potentially be a nightmare. I worry as I have fast labours that I could be a car park birther! I need to call them early enough to be on my way in and them trust me enough to get the pool going I think! It could be interesting! I bet this time I have some mammoth three day thing instead! Haha!


----------



## MadamRose

Proserpina lovely apartment 

I am also offically crazy, Chloe used to go to toddler gymnastics she had to stop as they stopped doing her age class on a Saturday and only did them in the week. Well she will soon be old enough for the next class up so it starting again.....on the 14th sept 8 days after my due date


----------



## absandbabyh

Can I join the thread? I'm Abby, due sept 19th with my first baby, a little girl :)


----------



## AnakeRose

absandbabyh said:


> Can I join the thread? I'm Abby, due sept 19th with my first baby, a little girl :)

Of course! Welcome!


----------



## absandbabyh

AnakeRose said:


> absandbabyh said:
> 
> 
> Can I join the thread? I'm Abby, due sept 19th with my first baby, a little girl :)
> 
> Of course! Welcome!Click to expand...

Thank you :) 
It's cool to see so many people due around the same time as me. :D


----------



## MadamRose

absandbabyh of course you can, welcome to the group :D


----------



## All Girls

Starting to get a bit worried. I've had two preterm labours. 
Now i have mucus plug coming away like i did the week before DD2 was born. Pain in my lower back. Feet swelled to three times their usual size that shoes no longer fit, even big wide ones 2 sizes too big.


----------



## AnakeRose

All Girls said:


> Starting to get a bit worried. I've had two preterm labours.
> Now i have mucus plug coming away like i did the week before DD2 was born. Pain in my lower back. Feet swelled to three times their usual size that shoes no longer fit, even big wide ones 2 sizes too big.

Did your feet swell suddenly? Might be worth a call to your doctor to see what they say!


----------



## All Girls

Was with the doc and hospital last week about them as i was in with pre eclampsia on DD1. BP ok and no protein. Just the weather. Went down for two days and since yesterday back up. Not pre eclampsia but pain in the backside having no shoes to fit. i had to go oout in my dead dads slippers today :blush:


----------



## AnakeRose

I feel for ya girl. I haven't had to deal much with swollen feet, but when they did swell it was aweful. I'm wondering if baby's head is pressing on your low back causing the pain. I have a very bad lower back so I understand that kind of pain. I'd keep an eye on everything and see if it starts to get worse. :hugs:


----------



## All Girls

I have PGP. Baby is breech though.

Here's my foot. I no longer have an ankle. My leg is swollen along with it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00636-20130720-2319.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AnakeRose

All Girls said:


> I have PGP. Baby is breech though.
> 
> Here's my foot. I no longer have an ankle. My leg is swollen along with it.

Ouch! Last time I saw a foot like that it was a sprain :wacko: I found lying down on the floor and putting my feet up on the wall helped, and drinking a lot of water (sounds silly).


----------



## All Girls

Joys of pregnancy. I think this will have to be my very last lol

I have them soaking in water now.


----------



## nico82

All Girls said:


> I have PGP. Baby is breech though.
> 
> Here's my foot. I no longer have an ankle. My leg is swollen along with it.

That is actually really bad. As long as you dont wake up with feet like that, if you do it could be pre-eclampsia. Do you have headaches as well???
I would speak to my midwife just to be safe. Not trying to scare you or anything but I always keep an eye on swelling of any sort :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

All Girls said:


> I have PGP. Baby is breech though.
> 
> Here's my foot. I no longer have an ankle. My leg is swollen along with it.

:shock:^ I agree 
SOME swelling is normal in late pregnancy but that goes beyond normal.


----------



## MadamRose

Ouch that's looks painful All Girls i'd speak to a midwife of doctor about that swelling as I think that's a lot more than normal x


----------



## YoungNImum

I'd go back to the hospital with your swelling my sisters feet/lower legs where larger than that the last 2 months of carrying her son doctors kept saying its all a part of pregnancy it will run its course etc she gave birth to her son and soon after they realised it was a lot worse than what the doctor had been telling her, she had a blood clot in her left lower leg and had to go on injections and tablets to break it down slowly to avoid having a operation in the 6-8wk danger zone after birth


----------



## klcuk3

Just been for my 34 week midwife appt....
Firstly she couldn't believe how silly my GP's being about signing me off sick with SPD but hey ho.
Secondly Bob is 3/5ths engaged already, thankfully with the head engaged x I thought the baby was low ish as every time it moves its head I get horrible pain in my pubic bone.
Thirdly growth's slowing a little and she wants me to make sure my Consultant measures and plots correctly in 2 weeks time in case of growth restriction.

Who knows Bob could be here early x

All Girls.....u poor thing with those swollen feet...I'd get them checked out and you're BP too etc just to make sure xxx


----------



## MadamRose

klcuk3 Glad your appointment went well, yay for baby starting to engage :D


----------



## ckylesworld

The tops of my feet were very swollen over the weekend and I am going today to make sure everything if ok. When I would push my thumb down on top of them they would keep the indention, that worried me. The only way they went down was to sit with them elevated above my heart for a long period of time. I have to work so I cant do that during the week. I mainly want to make sure it isnt pre eclampsia and make sure my blood pressure is ok. My appt is at 2:30 today.


----------



## MadamRose

ckylesworld hope all is okay at appointment


----------



## ckylesworld

mummytochloe said:


> ckylesworld hope all is okay at appointment

Thank you. I think it is but I am constantly worried they will put me on bed rest. With my 13 yr old son I was put on bed rest at 32 weeks because I was dilated early. This time I havent been checked since 28 weeks so I am worried. Since weeks 28 with this baby I have been sort of on chair rest :) at work I dont stand for long etc hopefuly to avoid the problem I had with my son. I dont get paid maternity or anything so I really cant afford at all to be out from now till 6 weeks after baby.


----------



## Guppy051708

I had my 34 week appt today and baby is transverse still (sideways). ..ugh. Basically she needs to go head down by my next appt (in two weeks at 36 weeks) or i may have to transfer care (i see HB MWs). They mentioned EVC, but i dont think im the greatest candidate for that so may not even attempt it. 

Ill be getting the Group B Strep test swab then too, regardless.

Also, i either had an allergic reaction to penicillin this past week (i was on an antibiotic last week fo r a severe sinus infection) OR i have Obstetric Cholastis (sp?). If im still itching this week then i have to meet with my primary doctor and get bloods drawn for OC. If i have OC, i have to switch care....really hoping im "just" allergic to the antibiotic though...



kluck- thats awesome that baby is getting into position!!! yay!



ckylesworld said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> ckylesworld hope all is okay at appointment
> 
> Thank you. I think it is but I am constantly worried they will put me on bed rest. With my 13 yr old son I was put on bed rest at 32 weeks because I was dilated early. This time I havent been checked since 28 weeks so I am worried. Since weeks 28 with this baby I have been sort of on chair rest :) at work I dont stand for long etc hopefuly to avoid the problem I had with my son. I dont get paid maternity or anything so I really cant afford at all to be out from now till 6 weeks after baby.Click to expand...


:hugs: i hope things are okay hon <3


----------



## MadamRose

ckylesworld hope the resting helps x

Guppy051708 is the Group B Strep test swab something new in pregnancy, I dont think i was ever offered with my daughter, or is it more a States thing?

My home birth appointment is one week today :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

mummytochloe said:


> Guppy051708 is the Group B Strep test swab something new in pregnancy, I dont think i was ever offered with my daughter, or is it more a States thing?

In the US it has been standard offer for at least the last 10 years.
Even if it wernt standard, i would still get it bc when my mom had me (1988) they did not test women for it. Which usually is fine as typically it doesnt cause issues. However, this was not the case for my mother when she delivered me. She went in premature labor and then i ended up getting EXTREMLY severe sepsis (blood poisioning) as a result of the strep B. They even had to place shunts in my forehead and heart in order to survive. They didn't think i would live through the night. They did spinal taps and everything bc at the time they really didn't know much (if anything) about Strep B and so it was all investigative. Although i realize this is rare and a pretty extreme example, it was nearly the cause of the end of my life (thank God it wasn't!) but rare or not, after hearing that, i just can't imagine not getting it. Had that never happened i probably wouldn't be bothered about testing, but that just haunts me.

Have fun at your HB appt! :dance: kinda jealous! :blush: i am not getting one this time bc i just had a HB with them Feb 2012 so theres no need for them to come out (they usually do them at 36 weeks but i live an hour for the free standing birth center).


----------



## MadamRose

Guppy051708 i really hope baby turns so you can have your homebirth. And yes it's a shame you don't get another HB appointment. I'm trying to remember and write down all the questions I will want to ask. 

And don't blame you for having the test.


----------



## Guppy051708

I dont know why but i really liked it when the MWs came to my house lol. Sometimes they seem more like a friend than anything. When they came for my birth they cleaned my downstairs and even cooked me a meal in bed after the baby was born! It was pretty nice lol It was like having a Maid,a MW, a doula, and a chef all in one :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

:haha: how lovely that they cooked you a meal, I don't think mine will do that


----------



## Guppy051708

lol im not sure how i got so lucky...i think they felt bad bc i had a really long labor from 1-4CM (30 hours) and then when i got to 4CM it was extremly precipitous (1 hr 15 min from 4CM to placenta). Also, we dont have any family/friend support so i think that was another reason (DS1, at the time was only 17 months old), so i think they felt we had are hands full...cant imagine what they think of me now :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

Aww that is really nice of them. Was your DD1 present at birth of DD2 then?


----------



## Guppy051708

mummytochloe said:


> Aww that is really nice of them. Was your DD1 present at birth of DD2 then?

Well sort of. My son (DS1) was napping whilist i was in heavy labor. But within 5 minutes of my second son being born, he woke up and came up to see his new brother. Sweetest moment ever :cloud9:

Ignore my yucky look LOL...not one of my prettier moments...i will never understand how some women look like perfect facial models after giving birth! :haha:

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_8087.jpg

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_8086.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

How did you find it, I am currently weight up the options of having DD there or asking my sister to have her. If its a night time labor she will definitely stay with us, but unsure about in the day, how did you find knowing he could be awake when you were in the final stages, did he get concerned at any point 

Lovely pics


----------



## AnakeRose

Ultrasound booked for this Friday to check position :) Yay I get to see my little one again. Going to get them to check and make sure he's still a boy!


----------



## CazM 2011

Guppy those photos are beautiful! I so wish I could have a home birth!! Xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you! it was a great experience...especially resting in my own comfortable bed!
Im not really sure if i'll actually get a HB this time given the positioning issues with LO but it would be nice.



mummytochloe said:


> How did you find it, I am currently weight up the options of having DD there or asking my sister to have her. If its a night time labor she will definitely stay with us, but unsure about in the day, how did you find knowing he could be awake when you were in the final stages, did he get concerned at any point
> 
> Lovely pics

Ya know, i really thought he would be upset or anxious bc i am rather loud during labor (moaning and such). But actually, he did super well. He went about his day and really wasnt bothered. Now, i think it helped that his bedroom is downstairs and mine is upstairs so when i needed a moment i could be out of his sight/hearing. He fell asleep for nap and then my labor just took off. It was perfect timing. MWs said a lot of veteran moms give birth whilist their children sleep, for whatever reason. 

Im not sure how he would have reacted if he was able to see/hear me during active labor (transition) and pushing. Since he wasn't there i cant be sure. I would expect him to be a little off, but i also thought he would be after my water broke and he never was, so it's hard to say. 

Really, as long as someone is there to care for your daughter when she needs attention and you cant give it to her, I think that would be enough. OR take her for a walk or the park or something for a break. I mean if you feel more comfortable without her there, then by all means set something up (its probably a good idea to have a back up plan anyways in case she gets anxious). But for us it worked out well that DH was able to tend to DS1 and then i had support from MW and such. I think the setup of our house helped too.


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks Guppy051708 that was really good information, I think I will be labouring down stairs, but dd's bedroom is upstairs if she was needed out of the way, or was getting anxious or anything. I would have a back up plan of my sister she is literally only 2 minutes down the road. Only thing is none of my family knows I'm having a home birth as I know they would all have a go at me for it. So if my DH had to drop her off her would just have to say we were going to the hospital. I think I would like to have her here really. I am going to a local HB group I just found out about next Tuesday, it is potentionally the last one before i give birth, as they are last Tuesday of every month so will be 39 week by the one after than. And its the area that covers just homebirths in my midwife area so will be able to find out what midwives around here are like if children are present ect. And i wasn't to bad in my labour, my MW said she I was quite quiet compared to many (my mum feel asleep in the same room if that shows anything) only thing i had a mini freak out on the gas and air as it made me hallucinate but i do actually want to us it this time anyway. 

AnakeRose hope baby is in the right position at your ultrasound.


----------



## Kiss08

Last day at my current job (in Utah) is today!

Babymoon in San Diego, California in 2 days!

Moving across the country (to Ohio) in 5 days! (straight from babymoon)

Start my new job in 6 days!

Holy crap.. this is nuts!


----------



## Guppy051708

Kiss08 said:


> Last day at my current job (in Utah) is today!
> 
> Babymoon in San Diego, California in 2 days!
> 
> Moving across the country (to Ohio) in 5 days! (straight from babymoon)
> 
> Start my new job in 6 days!
> 
> Holy crap.. this is nuts!

wow!!! have fun!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

mummytochloe said:


> Thanks Guppy051708 that was really good information, I think I will be labouring down stairs, but dd's bedroom is upstairs if she was needed out of the way, or was getting anxious or anything. I would have a back up plan of my sister she is literally only 2 minutes down the road. Only thing is none of my family knows I'm having a home birth as I know they would all have a go at me for it. So if my DH had to drop her off her would just have to say we were going to the hospital. I think I would like to have her here really. I am going to a local HB group I just found out about next Tuesday, it is potentionally the last one before i give birth, as they are last Tuesday of every month so will be 39 week by the one after than. And its the area that covers just homebirths in my midwife area so will be able to find out what midwives around here are like if children are present ect. And i wasn't to bad in my labour, my MW said she I was quite quiet compared to many (my mum feel asleep in the same room if that shows anything) only thing i had a mini freak out on the gas and air as it made me hallucinate but i do actually want to us it this time anyway.

thats awesome that you have local HB groups! REally neat!
I think you have a great plan. And sometimes not letting the family know is for the best. Some ppl just dont understand the reality of a low risk homebirth. 

I bet if you are similar to your last birth, that your daughter will do fine. Its good you have such a close back up though, just in case.


----------



## AnakeRose

Had a horrible sleep last night. I just couldn't get comfortable :sad1: I feel like a zombie today (get used to it, yeah I know!)

Started to have really bad cramping off and on last night, but it was really inconsistent so I didn't wake up Michael. Eventually after an hour is stopped. He has to be head down because it feels like he's pressing against my lady parts! I feel kinda dehydrated this morning so I probably didn't have enough water yesterday. 

Can't believe that in less than 6 weeks I could have a baby! Seems like it was yesterday I got my first positive HPT!

Used up one of my personal leave days at work so I have 5 days off starting tomorrow.


----------



## Guppy051708

^5 days off sounds fab!!!

I dont know if you have SPD or not (sleeping without issues during pregnancy is hard enough!). But my MW suggested taking a liquid form of Magnesicum Calcium Citrate before bed. She said a lot of her clients take it for many different reasons (i guess there are a host of things it helps with) but she said her clients with SPD seem to get some relief from taking it, especially before bed. She also said it helps relaxes you too and since its natural there's no harm in it. So i started taking it a couple of weeks ago and already my SPD has improved AND ive been sleeping SOOOO much better at night. I am so mellow i dont even hear DHs alarm some morning and ive slept through the kids crying blush:). To put that in proper perspective, ive always been the type of sleeper that wakes up to a pin drop, especially while pregnant. So this stuff is really working!


----------



## Guppy051708

Ive got a consult appt with an OBGYN for monday to chat with her about a CS for transverse lie. Ideally, if i have to have a [planned] CS (and not a HB like planned), then it would be nice to have a "natural CS". This particular doctor (who is also my specialist for my prolapse) was very supportive of my previous birthing choices, so i am hopeful she will be on board w some of the elements i would like to encompass. Im glad we are meeting. I still have time for LO to flip out of the sideways and go head down, but at this point she needs to do it in 2 weeks or else im going to have to transfer care. So hopefully she flips, but if not im glad i'll have my ducks in a row in case i do have to have a planned CS. I am feeling much better about things, especially given that its going from one extreme to the other (HB to hospital CS birth)


----------



## YoungNImum

Iv an appointment on thursday to see the consultant and then an hour or so after another appointment for the anti D jab :/ past few nights as soon as i get into bed and drifting to sleep iv been getting real bad restless legs nd ankles :( have had horrible back ache the past few days aswell. :(


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: thats the worst.


----------



## MadamRose

Kiss08 hope everything goes smoothly

Guppy051708 yes hoping for a similar labour just with a less sevear or no tear at all

AnakeRose hugs enjoy your time off 

YoungNImum hope you get some sleep soon


----------



## klcuk3

Guppy....would they offer to try and turn baby over there? If so would you opt for that? x


----------



## Guppy051708

klcuk3 said:


> Guppy....would they offer to try and turn baby over there? If so would you opt for that? x

It is offered, however, I may not be such a good candidate for it because i have severe pelvic organ prolapse and it could cause issues, but also because the baby is more than likely in the position that she is in because of the prolapse (another idea was cord entanglement). Could be one, could be both. But it appears that the failure rate is pretty high, as it is, but it's even higher in transverse cases (compared to breech) AND it has an even higher failure rate with someone w my condition. 
If i didn't have severe prolapse and if she were breech, as oppsed to sideways, i probably would attempt it, but at this point i dont feel the risk is worth it given my health condition. 

Ive been doing everything humanly possible to get her to turn. Occasionally she goes head down but never stays there for long (a couple of hours, maybe). I never had this in my other two pregnancys. (before i had bad prolapse) I really think she is that way because it's the safest way for her to be (and bc my organs are not in the proper place which is probably contributing greatly). 

My MWs said it would be an option, but based on my reading of them, it would seem that it likely wouldn't work for my case. Especially given how many weeks ive been trying to turn her and given that ive been getting Websters Technique and chiro done regular without any sucess at all (Apparently Websters is loads more successful than ECV).

So yes, it is an option, but im not personally comfortable with it because of my risk factors (compared to mothers without these issues) especially with such a high failure rate and such a risk to the baby, reguardless.


----------



## EstelSeren

Had my 32 week scan today and my placenta's moved well clear! :happydance: Looks like I'm on for a natural birth, which is fantastic! :cloud9: Baby was so low that they couldn't get a head circumference measurement, which would have been fine if the midwife I saw afterwards hadn't said that she hoped I wouldn't go early on them! I've already had a feeling that I won't last until 40 weeks! Has anyone with children already had a baby who was head down and engaged from about the 32 week mark last until EDD? My daughter was breech at this point and didn't turn and start to engage until 36 weeks and I'm pretty sure this baby's been engaging since about 30 weeks! I also have a growth scan booked for 2 weeks time as abdominal circumference was on a smaller percentile than femur length! Weight was fine though- 3lb 13oz!

Beca :wave:


----------



## klcuk3

Completely don't blame you Guppy, not worth the risk with all those other factors x I don't see that many successful ecv's at work wth breech babies. The transverse ones often get done in theatre here as a controlled ecv plus breaking waters so that if cord prolapse or distress occured then they can convert to cs. 

Hope you didn' mind me asking, just seemed a shame that you'll miss out on HB xx


----------



## MadamRose

Guppy051708 isn't there a belly wrap you can do once they are down, to stop them from moving back?

EstelSeren yay for placenta being clear :D hope baby stays put a while longer


----------



## Asher

I have a feeling I may be in a similar situation to guppy, this one of mine is transverse and doesn't show any signs of turning. I just have a bad feeling. The other three boys were well head down by now and this one seems quite stubborn. We'll see......


----------



## Guppy051708

mummytochloe said:


> Guppy051708 isn't there a belly wrap you can do once they are down, to stop them from moving back?

There is. Ive done the technique a few times (rebeozo). It didn't work well. But alos the problem is, just is in that position such a very very short amount of time, that by the time i notice, it's practically too late as then i feel her move back to transverse.
I think bc of my issue i need support on the belly AND on the bottom part, if you get what im saying.

Honestly, im to the point now that ive accepted what will be will be. Ive tried for about 6 weeks now everything that one can do. It hasn't worked. I figure she must be that way for a good reason. Im just going to move on and hope for a HB. Hope she turns. And if she doesn't im wrapping my head around a change of plans. It's stressing me out how much ive been working towards flipping her and honestly im just over trying anymore. Keeping on with trying to turn her makes me feel like a huge failure in a lot of ways, bc by my trying and it not happeneing, sometimes it makes me feel like ppl think if i just tried more it would work, and thus it's my fault she is the way she is...and i know thats not true, but ive just worked so hard and so long getting her in the proper position that its just upsetting at this point, to keep on trying.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes dont blame you at the end of the day she could stay how she is no matter what you do x


----------



## Guppy051708

klcuk3 said:


> Completely don't blame you Guppy, not worth the risk with all those other factors x I don't see that many successful ecv's at work wth breech babies. The transverse ones often get done in theatre here as a controlled ecv plus breaking waters so that if cord prolapse or distress occured then they can convert to cs.
> 
> Hope you didn' mind me asking, just seemed a shame that you'll miss out on HB xx

:friends: nope. I didn't mind at all hon :flower:
Will be nice to have the HB i had hoped for, but im kind of at peace regurdless how things turn out because i know i had one hell of a birth with DS1 and i got the vaingal, unmedicated, intervention free water birth i wanted (which was a surprise to everyone). And with DS2 i got the home water birth ive always wanted. So i am blessed to have had those experiences. I think i would be more upset if i never had a HB. And obviously i would prefer it over the alternative, but at this point i am just grateful to have had those experiences. So im okay with the outcome, either way. ...tho still rooting for HB :D


----------



## Guppy051708

EstelSeren said:


> Had my 32 week scan today and my placenta's moved well clear! :happydance: Looks like I'm on for a natural birth, which is fantastic! :cloud9: Baby was so low that they couldn't get a head circumference measurement, which would have been fine if the midwife I saw afterwards hadn't said that she hoped I wouldn't go early on them! I've already had a feeling that I won't last until 40 weeks! Has anyone with children already had a baby who was head down and engaged from about the 32 week mark last until EDD? My daughter was breech at this point and didn't turn and start to engage until 36 weeks and I'm pretty sure this baby's been engaging since about 30 weeks! I also have a growth scan booked for 2 weeks time as abdominal circumference was on a smaller percentile than femur length! Weight was fine though- 3lb 13oz!

Wohoo! great news about the placenta! i bet you are so thrilled!

DS1 engaged at 34 weeks (could have been before that but wasn't checked at the time to know). I gave birth at almost 42 weeks. 
DS2 never engaged until well into established labor and i gave birth at 38 weeks.


----------



## Phantom710

Sorry I've been away-- if you're on the Facebook group you know I had interesting day yesterday trying to stop these babies from making an appearance.

So far so good.

Hope you all are well.


----------



## Daniellexxxx

Just to let you all know I'm due 11th September with a baby girl... Would of told you alot sooner but I haven't been able to get on here xx


----------



## Atlmommy37

Phantom: hope all is well

Hope everyone else is doing well also. I've been soo tired. I go to my perinatal aponintment on Friday to see if the baby will need surgery right away or if we can hold off and see if his kidneys will improve on their own. The closer the day gets the more panicked I become.


----------



## nico82

Atlmommy37 said:


> Phantom: hope all is well
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well also. I've been soo tired. I go to my perinatal aponintment on Friday to see if the baby will need surgery right away or if we can hold off and see if his kidneys will improve on their own. The closer the day gets the more panicked I become.

Awww I hope he will be ok :hugs:

I think my baby has turned back to breech :wacko: at 34 weeks now, seems he/she only went head down for a max of one-two weeks and has been permanently breech. Which means they will try and talk me into ECV or acupuncture, both of which I dont really want, but they seem to make me feel pressured :cry:

I know I have two more weeks for him/her to turn before she/he gets too big to turn head down and they will schedule a c-section. Makes it all seem scary and real now. No where near prepared :nope:

Nursery not done, and bags not packed yet :dohh:


----------



## All Girls

I'm another one that has one breech/transverse and not budging. 
My first never turned breech. 
My second went breech from 29-34 and born a week later. i stuck frozen food to my belly on her head. Not doing that again
this one is breech now since 28 weeks and no budging. 

Do not want a section. Getting worried as am 32 weeks measuring over 36 weeks.


----------



## Melissa_M

I have my 3rd c-section booked for September 10th....really crazy knowing the exact day baby will arrive!


----------



## Guppy051708

This weekends agenda is to get my disgusting car cleaned out and add the 3rd carseat.
...should probably get hospital bags packed too :blush:

...im not sure about purchasing a HB kit :shrug: it will be about $50...money is tight. we can purchase the kit but i have a feeling it's going to be a waste of money :roll:

*Melissa*, i know! it's getting so close! :yipee::shock::dance:



nico82 said:


> I know I have two more weeks for him/her to turn before she/he gets too big to turn head down and they will schedule a c-section. Makes it all seem scary and real now. No where near prepared :nope:
> 
> Nursery not done, and bags not packed yet :dohh:


Feeling the same exact way :hugs:

i cant believe in two weeks we are full term :shock:...im guessing if i have to have a planned CS they will be doing it around 37 or 38 weeks. Hopefully before 38+2, since thats the earliest my water has broke so far. ..scary risk w cord prolapse!


----------



## nico82

Guppy051708 said:


> This weekends agenda is to get my disgusting car cleaned out and add the 3rd carseat.
> ...should probably get hospital bags packed too :blush:
> 
> ...im not sure about purchasing a HB kit :shrug: it will be about $50...money is tight. we can purchase the kit but i have a feeling it's going to be a waste of money :roll:
> 
> *Melissa*, i know! it's getting so close! :yipee::shock::dance:
> 
> 
> 
> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> I know I have two more weeks for him/her to turn before she/he gets too big to turn head down and they will schedule a c-section. Makes it all seem scary and real now. No where near prepared :nope:
> 
> Nursery not done, and bags not packed yet :dohh:
> 
> 
> Feeling the same exact way :hugs:
> 
> i cant believe in two weeks we are full term :shock:...im guessing if i have to have a planned CS they will be doing it around 37 or 38 weeks. Hopefully before 38+2, since thats the earliest my water has broke so far. ..scary risk w cord prolapse!Click to expand...

WHAT?!?!?! In two weeks we are full term ???? :huh::huh::huh:

I thought 40 weeks was full term?? Or am I mistaken? :rofl:
Soooo technically baby could come of its own in the next two weeks? From then on its possible??? Are you serious! :dohh::dohh:

Just realised so much I dont know :haha: Guess thats to be expected with my first and never went to antenatal classes either as partner thought possibly didnt need it. :rofl:

If I have to have a planned c-section I am the same, it will be done between 37-38 weeks. Which is so close its scary!


----------



## nico82

I could possibly have a mini freak out about now :rofl:
I thought I had at least five weeks to get prepared!


----------



## Guppy051708

nico82 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> This weekends agenda is to get my disgusting car cleaned out and add the 3rd carseat.
> ...should probably get hospital bags packed too :blush:
> 
> ...im not sure about purchasing a HB kit :shrug: it will be about $50...money is tight. we can purchase the kit but i have a feeling it's going to be a waste of money :roll:
> 
> *Melissa*, i know! it's getting so close! :yipee::shock::dance:
> 
> 
> 
> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> I know I have two more weeks for him/her to turn before she/he gets too big to turn head down and they will schedule a c-section. Makes it all seem scary and real now. No where near prepared :nope:
> 
> Nursery not done, and bags not packed yet :dohh:
> 
> 
> Feeling the same exact way :hugs:
> 
> i cant believe in two weeks we are full term :shock:...im guessing if i have to have a planned CS they will be doing it around 37 or 38 weeks. Hopefully before 38+2, since thats the earliest my water has broke so far. ..scary risk w cord prolapse!Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT?!?!?! In two weeks we are full term ???? :huh::huh::huh:
> 
> I thought 40 weeks was full term?? Or am I mistaken? :rofl:
> Soooo technically baby could come of its own in the next two weeks? From then on its possible??? Are you serious! :dohh::dohh:
> 
> Just realised so much I dont know :haha: Guess thats to be expected with my first and never went to antenatal classes either as partner thought possibly didnt need it. :rofl:
> 
> If I have to have a planned c-section I am the same, it will be done between 37-38 weeks. Which is so close its scary!Click to expand...

Hahhaha well your EDD is at 40 weeks but technically on and after 37+0 to 42 weeks is considered full term :D anytime before 37+0 is considered premature 

So theoretically, for me anytime on it after aug 10th is fair game (but so is up until sept 15th lol)


----------



## AnakeRose

nico82 said:


> I could possibly have a mini freak out about now :rofl:
> I thought I had at least five weeks to get prepared!

As they would say in Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy....DON'T PANIC!


----------



## Atlmommy37

I can't wait to see who goes first. It's crazy to think how close we are. Some of y'all are really close


----------



## MadamRose

Phantom710 glad the twins are staying put 

Daniellexxxx will change due date for you

nico82 just stand your ground and say no hunni if you don't want them :hugs: 

Melissa_M yay for knowing exact date baby will arrive :D 

Yes will be exciting to start seeing which babies start to arrive. 

I am full term on 16th August - thought i think i will go overdue again


----------



## AnakeRose

37 weeks for me would be August 12...wow that's coming up fast!


----------



## YoungNImum

had 2 appointments today at the hospital, first was for my anti D jab then to see the consultant, scan revealed that my baby is breech little monkey! iv to go back in another 4weeks for a scan to see if he/she has turned if not then she said we can have a chat about turning him/her, all new to me tbh :S


----------



## MadamRose

YoungNImum hope baby turns, they will prob be talking about an EVC if you wanted to do some research before your appointment


----------



## Guppy051708

YoungNImum said:


> had 2 appointments today at the hospital, first was for my anti D jab then to see the consultant, scan revealed that my baby is breech little monkey! iv to go back in another 4weeks for a scan to see if he/she has turned if not then she said we can have a chat about turning him/her, all new to me tbh :S




mummytochloe said:


> YoungNImum hope baby turns, they will prob be talking about an EVC if you wanted to do some research before your appointment

^ WSS :thumbup:

I hope your baby turns hon! 
Seems like we have a lot of little monkeys in this group!


----------



## YoungNImum

mummytochloe said:


> YoungNImum hope baby turns, they will prob be talking about an EVC if you wanted to do some research before your appointment




Guppy051708 said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> had 2 appointments today at the hospital, first was for my anti D jab then to see the consultant, scan revealed that my baby is breech little monkey! iv to go back in another 4weeks for a scan to see if he/she has turned if not then she said we can have a chat about turning him/her, all new to me tbh :S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> YoungNImum hope baby turns, they will prob be talking about an EVC if you wanted to do some research before your appointmentClick to expand...
> 
> ^ WSS :thumbup:
> 
> I hope your baby turns hon!
> Seems like we have a lot of little monkeys in this group!Click to expand...

thanks ladies, my sister and best friend both went in for a EVC last year, so i kind of know the basic stuff altho both had to ask the person to stop as they found it very uncomfortable. my sisters little boy turned a week after the attempt my my friend had to get a c-section. 

im not worrying as such, i think i will more in 4weeks time if baby hasnt turned after having to normal delivers without any complications it just seems abit scary and strangeif you get me :wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

YoungNImum said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> YoungNImum hope baby turns, they will prob be talking about an EVC if you wanted to do some research before your appointment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> had 2 appointments today at the hospital, first was for my anti D jab then to see the consultant, scan revealed that my baby is breech little monkey! iv to go back in another 4weeks for a scan to see if he/she has turned if not then she said we can have a chat about turning him/her, all new to me tbh :SClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> YoungNImum hope baby turns, they will prob be talking about an EVC if you wanted to do some research before your appointmentClick to expand...
> 
> ^ WSS :thumbup:
> 
> I hope your baby turns hon!
> Seems like we have a lot of little monkeys in this group!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks ladies, my sister and best friend both went in for a EVC last year, so i kind of know the basic stuff altho both had to ask the person to stop as they found it very uncomfortable. my sisters little boy turned a week after the attempt my my friend had to get a c-section.
> 
> im not worrying as such, i think i will more in 4weeks time if baby hasnt turned after having to normal delivers without any complications it just seems abit scary and strangeif you get me :wacko:Click to expand...


:hugs: yes and yes! i empathize with you! I had two vaginal births, so now that im almost 35 weeks and this baby is still sideways, im feeling exactly the same. Def not something i expected.

Praying baby flips for you :hugs:

May i ask, how far along was your sister when her baby finally did decide to flip?


----------



## AnakeRose

Well I just got back from my doctors appt and she strongly suggested I take my maternity leave a week earlier than I had planned. She wanted me to take it 2 weeks earlier, but I have to train my replacement so we settled on a week. Apparently the added stress of GD and not being able to exercise properly (torn ACL) and work is causing them some minor concern. So now I only have 23 days left till Mat Leave starts! wow time has sure flown by!


----------



## Guppy051708

that stinks you have to change plans, on the other hand WOHOO for being on mat leave sooner!!! thats gotta be nice in it's own right :D


----------



## YoungNImum

Guppy051708 said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> YoungNImum hope baby turns, they will prob be talking about an EVC if you wanted to do some research before your appointment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> had 2 appointments today at the hospital, first was for my anti D jab then to see the consultant, scan revealed that my baby is breech little monkey! iv to go back in another 4weeks for a scan to see if he/she has turned if not then she said we can have a chat about turning him/her, all new to me tbh :SClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> YoungNImum hope baby turns, they will prob be talking about an EVC if you wanted to do some research before your appointmentClick to expand...
> 
> ^ WSS :thumbup:
> 
> I hope your baby turns hon!
> Seems like we have a lot of little monkeys in this group!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks ladies, my sister and best friend both went in for a EVC last year, so i kind of know the basic stuff altho both had to ask the person to stop as they found it very uncomfortable. my sisters little boy turned a week after the attempt my my friend had to get a c-section.
> 
> im not worrying as such, i think i will more in 4weeks time if baby hasnt turned after having to normal delivers without any complications it just seems abit scary and strangeif you get me :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :hugs: yes and yes! i empathize with you! I had two vaginal births, so now that im almost 35 weeks and this baby is still sideways, im feeling exactly the same. Def not something i expected.
> 
> Praying baby flips for you :hugs:
> 
> May i ask, how far along was your sister when her baby finally did decide to flip?Click to expand...


yes that's it, at least we know what to expect giving birth all the little signs etc, but a c-section just seems so formal and final, altho of course if its best for mum and baby its the right thing to do at the end of the day.

her son turned himself at 37 weeks, they tried to turn him at 36wks and wonted to try again at 37 but when they scanned he had turned himself


----------



## Guppy051708

YoungNImum said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> YoungNImum hope baby turns, they will prob be talking about an EVC if you wanted to do some research before your appointment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> had 2 appointments today at the hospital, first was for my anti D jab then to see the consultant, scan revealed that my baby is breech little monkey! iv to go back in another 4weeks for a scan to see if he/she has turned if not then she said we can have a chat about turning him/her, all new to me tbh :SClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> YoungNImum hope baby turns, they will prob be talking about an EVC if you wanted to do some research before your appointmentClick to expand...
> 
> ^ WSS :thumbup:
> 
> I hope your baby turns hon!
> Seems like we have a lot of little monkeys in this group!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks ladies, my sister and best friend both went in for a EVC last year, so i kind of know the basic stuff altho both had to ask the person to stop as they found it very uncomfortable. my sisters little boy turned a week after the attempt my my friend had to get a c-section.
> 
> im not worrying as such, i think i will more in 4weeks time if baby hasnt turned after having to normal delivers without any complications it just seems abit scary and strangeif you get me :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :hugs: yes and yes! i empathize with you! I had two vaginal births, so now that im almost 35 weeks and this baby is still sideways, im feeling exactly the same. Def not something i expected.
> 
> Praying baby flips for you :hugs:
> 
> May i ask, how far along was your sister when her baby finally did decide to flip?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes that's it, at least we know what to expect giving birth all the little signs etc, but a c-section just seems so formal and final, altho of course if its best for mum and baby its the right thing to do at the end of the day.
> 
> her son turned himself at 37 weeks, they tried to turn him at 36wks and wonted to try again at 37 but when they scanned he had turned himselfClick to expand...

thats awesome! def giving me some hope lol. 
I cant/dont want to have the ECV, so this brings me a bit of hope. Baby def has to be down before 37 weeks or else planned CS it will be. (my second was born at 38 weeks, so cant really bank on the safety of that)


----------



## nico82

I was told I may have to have an ECV also, but past month my baby has stopped being a monkey and is now head down, although I am measuring still two weeks ahead which I dont think means much, I think they allow 2 weeks ahead and behind. So hoping its not a massive baby as I am not that big myself only 5"5 and my partner is quite tall :rofl:

But maybe when the head engages it will show a true measurement. She said I may go two weeks early if I am lucky. But who knows :shrug:


----------



## nico82

HEY GIRLS!!

Are we going to announce our births here, or on the birth announcements page? I think it should be here, as that other page tends to get messy :rofl:
I cant wait to hear of others having their babies :baby:


----------



## MadamRose

For anyone who annouces here i will update the first page for them :D there is also a thread for us september mummies onces we have had our babies https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...eptember-sweetpeas-2013-parenting-thread.html
I set it up early as you never know when these babies are going to turn up :D


----------



## YoungNImum

My first born was 2weeka behind in growth I had to go in for a emergency growth scan at 38wks as measurements hasn't changed the last few appiontments I'd had, I was left to give birth normally although she was born at 5lb 2oz apart from That she was perfect and all the staff was sad to see us go home as tey gave her the nick name dolly lol


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh didn't realise there was another page will check it out :)

Yes guppy finger crossed all these babies turn sharpish lol


----------



## MadamRose

Yes the other page is mainily for when we have babies but everyone seems to be checking in out of the way :D


----------



## CazM 2011

oh my god, i have such a pain in my groin, i can barely walk up the stairs or open my legs, have no idea what it is but am in agony, any ideas girls?


----------



## nico82

CazM 2011 said:


> oh my god, i have such a pain in my groin, i can barely walk up the stairs or open my legs, have no idea what it is but am in agony, any ideas girls?

Maybe baby has engaged???? :hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

CazM 2011 said:


> oh my god, i have such a pain in my groin, i can barely walk up the stairs or open my legs, have no idea what it is but am in agony, any ideas girls?

Oh geez I know that feeling!! Feels like they're going to push right out of you and it HURTS!! I just don't know if it's his head or his feet doing that. It hurts enough to double me over sometimes.


----------



## Guppy051708

CazM 2011 said:


> oh my god, i have such a pain in my groin, i can barely walk up the stairs or open my legs, have no idea what it is but am in agony, any ideas girls?

I have SPD and get that a lot, however, it can happen when a baby goes deep into the pelvis as well, so could be that.
My MWs have me taking Magnesium Calcium Citrate in liquid form every night before bed. So far it seems to have decrease the groin pain (from the SPD)...sorta feels like someone is sawing my in half.


----------



## CazM 2011

Thank you for the replays, not sure if its baby engaging as I'm not sure what position he/she is in, keeps flipping head up down and back to back, likes to keep me on my toes lol. It did feel like I was punched in the groin, but has eased off a bit now, nothing like it with my first, carrying her around isn't helping at the moment, can SPD be on and off or is it constant? I am counting down the days till due date now I tell ya, after the 1st September baby can come I've told him/her xx


----------



## Guppy051708

CazM 2011 said:


> can SPD be on and off or is it constant?

My pains come and go. Very typical of SPD. Some days its REALLLY REALLY bad and constant, other days im not as bothered. The Magnesium/Calcium citrate has really improved things. The chiropractor helps it too, but i do have my days. I notice it is worse when im laying down. My MW said that was a very common position to cause pain, for whatever reason. I also notice it is a million times worse on days that ive been standing or walking more. But yes it can come and go. It really depends on the person if it's constant or not. It can go either way.


----------



## Atlmommy37

Mommy: Thank you for making the new page...you're awesome!

Groin pain sucks big time, it almost is that need to push sensation for me. Think baby's trying to push out sometimes lol


----------



## Melissa_M

Yep I have that same SPD pain.....gets really bad when I'm active. That's my excuse for being lazy :haha:


----------



## AnakeRose

Had a sizing scan this morning. Everything looks great! Weighing in at 6lbs 8oz. Head down. He wouldn't cooperate for a photo, but I'd take him being healthy over a photo any day!! She checked to see if he's still a boy, but I have to wait to get that result. Said his size was slightly large, but just. They're going to see what happens by my next scan. If he's getting too large, I'll have an August baby. 

Now I know what happens when you lie on your back on a hard surface. I just about passed out on the examination table. Tech said all the colour was draining from my face. Wasn't until I could see stars and my hearing started to go that I said something. Glad I did because I think I was on the verge of passing right out.


----------



## Melissa_M

^^That happened to me too when I had a late scan.... scary!


----------



## AnakeRose

my newest craving has been carrots and ranch dressing. Thankfully we have a farmers market twice a week!


----------



## Squiggy

Atlmommy37 said:


> Mommy: Thank you for making the new page...you're awesome!
> 
> Groin pain sucks big time, it almost is that need to push sensation for me. Think baby's trying to push out sometimes lol


For me it's the ligaments along the sides of my stomach! He has a kicking spree when I lay on my left side. I can only lay on my sides now and even at that I wake every hour and a half with pains in my buttocks muscles! WTH??? 
And now belly is feeling super huge, super heavy, and I'm feeling the pulling/stretching of my skin, which is very uncomfortable. 

I also believe baby's trying to break out sometimes. Many times I think he's got a hammer in there with him!


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: i too feel like someone is gonna bust a hole through my side!!! it can be rather painful.


----------



## nico82

I am at the point where I can only sleep half an hour at a time before waking with rib pain, so intense I cant even take a deep breath. It hurts so much so have to keep rolling over (not so easy) cant lay on my back either which is the most comfortable but then I almost pass out. I wake in the morning feeling like I havent slept at all.

Baby is head down but hasnt engaged so thinking I will be over due with a big baby no doubt. :shrug:


----------



## MadamRose

nico82 you may find the rib pain lessens once baby starts to engage hope you get some sleep soon.

Home birth appointment tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

We have *finally* finalized the name! We are going with Eva Victoria....can't wait to meet her...hard to believe only a few more weeks! :shock:
I have a consult tomorrow morning to see about planned CS if lo doesn't move out of the transverse position...can't believe i'll be full term in less than 2 weeks :shock:

Got most of DDs clothing hung up into her closet...taking the better part of the afternoon bc we had to move all of the boys' old clothing out and put them in storage.



nico82 said:


> I am at the point where I can only sleep half an hour at a time before waking with rib pain, so intense I cant even take a deep breath. It hurts so much so have to keep rolling over (not so easy) cant lay on my back either which is the most comfortable but then I almost pass out. I wake in the morning feeling like I havent slept at all.
> 
> Baby is head down but hasnt engaged so thinking I will be over due with a big baby no doubt. :shrug:

Yay! thats awesome news that your lo is no longer breech!!!! 
:hugs: on the pains and lack of sleep though. def not easy.

Dont let baby not being engaged discourage you. It really isn't a marker of anything :hugs:


----------



## CazM 2011

Midwife appointment tomorrow preparing myself for more patronising and an argument over hospital stay, and possibly a hospital change, I should be looking forward to it, but I'm not. Can't see me sleeping much again tonight. Xx


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------



## nico82

Guppy051708 said:


> We have *finally* finalized the name! We are going with Eva Victoria....can't wait to meet her...hard to believe only a few more weeks! :shock:
> I have a consult tomorrow morning to see about planned CS if lo doesn't move out of the transverse position...can't believe i'll be full term in less than 2 weeks :shock:
> 
> Got most of DDs clothing hung up into her closet...taking the better part of the afternoon bc we had to move all of the boys' old clothing out and put them in storage.
> 
> 
> 
> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> I am at the point where I can only sleep half an hour at a time before waking with rib pain, so intense I cant even take a deep breath. It hurts so much so have to keep rolling over (not so easy) cant lay on my back either which is the most comfortable but then I almost pass out. I wake in the morning feeling like I havent slept at all.
> 
> Baby is head down but hasnt engaged so thinking I will be over due with a big baby no doubt. :shrug:
> 
> Yay! thats awesome news that your lo is no longer breech!!!!
> :hugs: on the pains and lack of sleep though. def not easy.
> 
> Dont let baby not being engaged discourage you. It really isn't a marker of anything :hugs:Click to expand...

Eva is such a beautiful name! I know of two beautiful girls called Eva and Mila, and Mila is what we are naming our daughter if we have a girl.:hugs:

Feeling discouraged about a lot of things. In so much pain when I try to sleep, its affecting my daily working life, how am I meant to keep going until August 28th I am not sure.

Also had my baby shower on Saturday and it was beautiful, came home happy and then my partner saw I loaded a photo on facebook of the gifts and was upset I had loaded that photo, not even sure why so I asked for him to explain it so I understood. Just felt like I couldnt share in the joy of it all with my friends and family, whom mostly have facebook and have no other way of keeping them all up to date and sharing with them at once. :shrugs:

Even with the house we just brought, felt I couldnt even announce we had brought a house or show photos etc. Same thing I think is going to happen with the baby, I wont be able to share photos online just because he feels its not safe and secure. 

He has whatsapp so talks to his family and friends in group texting apps. 
I dont know, maybe just tired and emotional. :cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: nico. that sounds like such a challenge.
I really hope you can get some better sleep and the pains go away. 
You deserve a full body massage. :bodyb: working until the end of August sounds so tiring. You seem like a very determined individual though so i know you'll get through, but i really hope things ease up for you soon x

Mila is such a sweet name!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

This might sound like a silly question, but what does it feel like when baby's head us engaged? I'm feeling all kinds of pressure down low and it feels like he's trying to push out of me half of the time. Especially hurts when I go walking.


----------



## kaili

I have been using the Facebook group so often that I havent been here in like 3 weeks. Any births yet?


----------



## massoma8489

I haven't been posting here in ages just been buzzy with this bizzy life but I'm so glad to be bk how's everyone I see that there are new moms on here try to keep updated with u guys


----------



## massoma8489

Baby is 3 days ahead so hopefully ultrasound is true about that midwife says she won't change the due date sence it's only 3 day difrent it's a huge difference to me lol ever second counts I feel very heavy cuz of my belly


----------



## nico82

No births on here yet, but one of my friends in Australia is 35 weeks and gone into labor so its possible!


----------



## Melissa_M

AnakeRose said:


> This might sound like a silly question, but what does it feel like when baby's head us engaged? I'm feeling all kinds of pressure down low and it feels like he's trying to push out of me half of the time. Especially hurts when I go walking.

Feels a lot like that I'd say! Plus your bump should look visibly "lower" :)


----------



## AnakeRose

My doctor was hinting that I'll be induced 7-10 days early so I may be having an August baby.


----------



## massoma8489

AnakeRose said:


> My doctor was hinting that I'll be induced 7-10 days early so I may be having an August baby.

I was induced at 34 weeks due to me being 6 centimeters dialatied it wasn't that bad but I went all natural thinking I wasn't going to take long lol my labor wasn't long but hurted cuz I didn't have any pain medication but good luck Hun btw when I said I thought I wasn't going to take long I thought labor was only going to be a half hour lol due to me being 6 centimeters lol it wasn't that bad when I look at it now all worth it when I saw her smiling face everything was like 7 hours


----------



## MadamRose

Guppy051708 Hope baby had turned 

CazM 2011 :hugs: why are they being so funny

nico82 :hugs: 

I am actually surprised there hasn't been a couple of births yet, normally in these kind of groups a couple of people go before term.

Midwife later today, due at my house some time between 2 and 4 :happydance:


----------



## CazM 2011

Basically because I have a high BMI the Midwives and consultant feel its their right to dictate every part of my pregnancy and birth. But mainly last time they forced my OH out of the delivery and then treated me so badly it contributed to my PND, I still have nightmares about it. All I wanted was a guarantee my OH can stay with me in the labour process but if not we will be looking at other options. I almost had a panic attack over it the other day and I havnt had one in since before Emma was born, it's starting to play on my mind.


----------



## massoma8489

Omg I have been up ever sence 11 pm and its 6:24 now I have wat seemed like contractions I was confused between gas pains and contractions omg lasted for a hour every 2 to 3 minutes and it hasn't come bk now I'm scared


----------



## massoma8489

Omg god help you but for me it was diffrent and I think it still is I'm the kind of person that can do better with pain on my own and I told my husband if he could go away cuz I didn't want him to see me in pain I wish there was no such thing as pain


----------



## CazM 2011

Well that went as I expected awful, the midwife basically made out she had sorted it and handed over a piece of paper that told me there will be no difference in care to last time. Now I'm terrified. Also have me a CPN referral letter like that will make it all better, I honestly don't know what to do next, feel so beaten down by it all, came away crying yet again. I wish we could afford private care or I had the strength to do this at home but they are so dam awkward and told me I am too high risk for home birth, I want this baby born to a happy mom. Not scared of the people looking after me, I know that most of the midwives there are amazing, trying to think that but policies are rubbish, and some midwives are not very nice. I have told them I will not be being induced and she told me that they would think of mine and babies safety, well what about my mental health, sorry this is all jumbled I'm so angry and upset.


----------



## MadamRose

CazM 2011 :hugs: is there anyway you could complain and get seen by a different midwife, i did and got an amazing midwife. Also if you feel you are going to get treated badly in hospital then no matter whether it is pre agreed or not, if you refuse to go to hospital the midwives have a duty of care to attend to you at home. 

massoma8489 is it worth contacting you midwife or birthing centre to see if they think it may be labour?

My home birth appointment was wonderful, so happy. My fundal height is perfect for my date. Baby is almost fully engaged, midwife said I've engaged early compared to many saying it's my second, I am so far engaged she doesn't think it will be possible for baby to bob (un-engage or anything) she said baby being engaged already may help make my latent phase of labour shorter as may already be softening and thinning cervix. I get put on the home birth list from 12th August, and can actually home birth from 16th August :happydance:


----------



## CazM 2011

They have basically made it impossible for me to change midwife, I have said to my OH if the care at the hospital isn't ok will be coming home and phoning for a midwife, just don't understand why some people become a midwife and it feels like they hate pregnant women. I want a calm birth with my partner to be treated like a human being and not have drugs forced on me, surely that's an ok request? 

Glad your home birh appointment went well, that's exciting knowing your first official date if you know what I mean xx


----------



## MadamRose

Is there not a local midwife team or something. I just said you either change my midwife or i will be refusing to see one from now until birth.


----------



## nico82

mummytochloe said:


> CazM 2011 :hugs: is there anyway you could complain and get seen by a different midwife, i did and got an amazing midwife. Also if you feel you are going to get treated badly in hospital then no matter whether it is pre agreed or not, if you refuse to go to hospital the midwives have a duty of care to attend to you at home.
> 
> massoma8489 is it worth contacting you midwife or birthing centre to see if they think it may be labour?
> 
> My home birth appointment was wonderful, so happy. My fundal height is perfect for my date. Baby is almost fully engaged, midwife said I've engaged early compared to many saying it's my second, I am so far engaged she doesn't think it will be possible for baby to bob (un-engage or anything) she said baby being engaged already may help make my latent phase of labour shorter as may already be softening and thinning cervix. I get put on the home birth list from 12th August, and can actually home birth from 16th August :happydance:

wow thats so neat your baby has almost fully engaged and your fundal height is perfect. Mine is two weeks ahead, guessing its got dads long legs :rofl:

CazM 2011 I really feel for you, giving birth is scary enough without them allowing the support networks you need or the freedom to make your own decisions so you are aware of whats going on and dont feel so alone or that choices are taken off you. I thought you got to make your birth plan not the midwife? I dont know what to say to help :cry::hugs:
Take your husband with you when you see your midwife and explain how you feel, if you take a risk of a home birth I am pretty sure your midwife would be held accountable, but tell her she is leaving you no option if she doesnt satisfy your requests which are important to you.


----------



## AnakeRose

How many of you are having trouble sleeping now? I'm 35 weeks and I don't think I've slept more than an hour or two at a time without waking up to pee or change position. I feel like a zombie all day. Only 19 more days till maternity leave and I only have to work 11 more shifts. Yes I'm counting! I know it's not going to get any better after baby is born. 

I know you should reduce the amount you drink at night to minimize the number of times you have to pee, but if I don't drink anything I feel so dehydrated by morning and it takes all day to catch up.


----------



## nico82

AnakeRose said:


> How many of you are having trouble sleeping now? I'm 35 weeks and I don't think I've slept more than an hour or two at a time without waking up to pee or change position. I feel like a zombie all day. Only 19 more days till maternity leave and I only have to work 11 more shifts. Yes I'm counting! I know it's not going to get any better after baby is born.
> 
> I know you should reduce the amount you drink at night to minimize the number of times you have to pee, but if I don't drink anything I feel so dehydrated by morning and it takes all day to catch up.

ME ME ME ME ME :wacko: :coffee:

I wake every hour or so have to roll onto other side because I am either numbing, in pain or my ribs are killing me :dohh:

I dont get a full nights sleep anymore and I am 35 weeks. Maybe IF :baby: drops soon the pressure may come off my chest, but that may not happen for awhile. I was lying there lastnight and placed my hand under my left rib and what do you know....felt its legs moving around :haha:

I usually wake once to go to the bathroom and usually around 3-4am.


FYI: my friend had her baby lastnight at 35 weeks he was 6lbs! Makes it all too real that we could all have babies any minute 

Now if only could get some decent :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:

I have four weeks exactly left of work, hoping I make it through :coffee: then five days after that until I am due :happydance:


----------



## CazM 2011

Feeling a bit better now but sleep is not happening thinking things through constantly. My OH has told me he will not leave me side and I know he won't, I will be leaving hospital if they say he has to go and having a home birth or travel to a different hospital. After I had Emma I was so confident in saying no and standing up for myself but during labour I am unable to make my feelings and wants heard which is what my OH is there for. 

I know I'm gonna be up like 3 times tonight for a pee, second baby seems to be worst than my 1st, deffinatly not got as good muscles down there shall we say, and every position seems uncomfortable. Only 47 more days max I hope, Wooo!! Seems so close, we picked up the gliding crib tonight, won it on eBay, so happy with it but makes it all seem very soon and real!! Xxx


----------



## nik25

I am up about every 3 hours :/ Baby girl is breech so I'm having a lot of pelvic pain and my sciatic nerve pain. Next Friday is my last work day! yay i'm so excited. I'm a hair stylist so being on concrete all day and dealing with the public is about to put me over the edge lol. Is anyone else having any braxton hicks? It seems like they show up daily for me now. Also, do you ladies have your hospital bag packed yet? if so what all are you packing?


----------



## MadamRose

Nico82 fundal height is a guide Chloe's was always perfect and she was a big baby at 9lbs 12oz. Hope friends baby is doing well. 

I keep waking up for the toilet or to turn over so annoying

Nik i get Branxton hicks a few times s day sometimes on an off for an hour or more at once, they are a good sign. Ive packed an incase of transfer bag so not got as much in as full hospital bag. But ideas

Mini shampoo conditioner shower gel ect
Tooth brush, tooth paste
Nightie or pj's for after birth
Old nightie incase you want clothes on in birth
Hair bobbles If long hair
Nappies, cotton wool wipes, 
Baby gros, baby vests, scratch mittens
Camera and camera charger or spare battery
Phone and charger
Baby blanket 
Maternity pads
Maternity knickers
Breast pads
Nursing bra if planning to breastfeed

That's all I can think of off top of my head


----------



## Guppy051708

Any of you Sept Moms that are due in the bgining of the month expericing a lot of runny poos? TMI but every morning i wake up with diareah :blush: It started last week. Im middle of 35 weeks now. Not fun!

Had my consult yesterday for LOs position, and an u/s to verify. She is currently head down :yipee: (FINALLY! i think she flipped at 35+1 when i was getting some odd large rolls and movements). The only issue is that she is classed as an "unstable lie" meaning she goes from head down to transverse, back to head down back to transverse, etc. They told me it's bc ive been pregnant so many times that my womb is stretched out and baby girl is small (she is only meausuring in the 30th percentile, perfectly healthy tho). But anyways she just has tons of room to flip around. So the MWs want me to do belly wrapping w the rebozo in hope of keeping her head down....really hope she stays this way for once!

I finally went ahead and ordered my HB kit...really hoping i get to use it! 

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/bellywrapping35weeksrebozo_zps3506c65a.jpg

And here is Eva :cloud9:
She wasn't being very photogenic, so things are tough to make out. Her fist his up near her face...she is the sweetest little thing <3

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/image_zps627de7c5.jpg


----------



## klcuk3

I'm not experiencing the runny poo thankfully x but am getting loads of braxton hicks and when walking/standing my tummy is so firm and tight...I didn't get half as many as these last time xx


----------



## Guppy051708

klcuk3 said:


> getting loads of braxton hicks and when walking/standing my tummy is so firm and tight...I didn't get half as many as these last time xx

Same here!
I never had BHs in my other pregnancys so this is all new to me, but in the last week or so ive been getting them constantly. They dont hurt or anything, but im getting them so often i actually got worried it wasn't normal (even though i know BHs are but it just seems excessive). Glad im not the only one then!


----------



## AnakeRose

Guppy, yeah I'm getting that. Maybe it's our bodies cleaning themselves out so we don't poop during delivery :haha:

I've been getting a LOT of cramping. I have a suspicion that I won't make it to my due date. Still have 18 days left to work so hopefully he doesn't decide to make an appearance before the 17th! Been feeling just off for the last few days too. My back was KILLING me last night. I think his head was pressing on my bulged disc. Keeping mental track of cramps and seeing if they are consistent or not. I have to learn not to tell Michael about every cramp because he's turned into the nervous expectant Dad. I may be pregnant, but I'm not made of glass!

He seems to have dropped today a bit because I can breathe!, but man is he pressing hard against my lady parts!


----------



## Guppy051708

that back pain from the head can be brutal! been expericing that the last two days as well. ouch! 

I hope it's a clear out sign...i never really have large poos during labor anyways (just small little rabbit ones whilist pushing :blush: but thats to be expected). So maybe it's so.

i just wish i knew when labor would start! i think the end is so long feeling just bc theres a 5 week window and typically you have no idea when it will happen.


----------



## AnakeRose

oh exactly!

Now I understand when women say this is the part that seems to take the longest!


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, i mean i dont mind being pregnant the full 42 weeks, but once you get to 37 its hard not to wake up every day wondering "is this going to be the day?!"


----------



## ckylesworld

I went to the dr today and for the second week in a row my blood pressure was up and they had me lay on my left side for a few minutes and then it goes down. This week though they took blood. Im waiting on the results to come back. I think they are looking for Toxemia (pre eclampsia) :cry: I have also had swelling in my feet which is another symptom.
They were going to do an ultrasound at 36 weeks to check position, size etc. but now she upped it to next week (35 weeks) I guess she is thinking in case I need to be induced early.
I am VERY stressed about this 1. for the health of me and the baby 2. financially, if I get put on bed rest.


----------



## Guppy051708

ckylesworld said:


> I went to the dr today and for the second week in a row my blood pressure was up and they had me lay on my left side for a few minutes and then it goes down. This week though they took blood. Im waiting on the results to come back. I think they are looking for Toxemia (pre eclampsia) :cry: I have also had swelling in my feet which is another symptom.
> They were going to do an ultrasound at 36 weeks to check position, size etc. but now she upped it to next week (35 weeks) I guess she is thinking in case I need to be induced early.
> I am VERY stressed about this 1. for the health of me and the baby 2. financially, if I get put on bed rest.

:hug: thats a tough spot to be in hon <3 It must be so hard and worrisome. Just know that you have good care if you need to be induced the benefit outweighs the risk in this case. It sounds like you have a very good doctor. you are in good hands, though i know scary :hugs:
I have a good friend who has had pre-e in all three pregnancys. She got induced with her first at 34 weeks and he was perfectly healthy. a little small but no issues. She went into natural labor at 37 weeks with her second and didn't even need to be induced as the pre-e wasn't as extreme. Her baby was perfect. She recently gave birth to a third baby boy at 34 weeks. she was induced due to pre-e and she and baby are doing wonderful. Im sure it's a very scary time for you but just remember if the induction is necessary to rid the pre-e then that is a very good reason to be induced and will be best for your health and LOs health :hugs: I hope you finances work out. Somehow they always do, but you and baby come first <3 Best of luck hon. I hope things go well. keep us updated if you can :friends:


----------



## MadamRose

Guppy051708 glad she is head down 

klcuk3 my BH are so much worse this time, it seems common for them to be worse with the more pregnancies you have

ckylesworld :hugs: hope the blood results come back clear


----------



## klcuk3

Great news that madam has turned head down Guppy...fingers crossed she stays that way x 

Baby head butting pubic bone when u have spd is not pleasant!! Calm down Bob!!


----------



## ckylesworld

Thanks guys for the words of encouragement. Im still waiting on results. They didnt say it would be today so I figure tomorrow. I am totally not against being induced because I was at 38 weeks with my first but I hope I can make it till 37 weeks and keep working, that would be my dream. I mean I do nothing at work, just sit at my desk mostly and move my hands, not hard at all. I just cant lay on my side and do it :)


----------



## ckylesworld

I just called them and they said it would be back tomorrow and they would call me. Great, no sleep tonight :wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: i hope your night goes super fast

ugh. yes SPD is horrible...i feel like someone is sawing my pubic bone in half! Ive never had it this bad before. i swear each pregnancy just gets more problematic than the last.


----------



## massoma8489

mummytochloe said:


> CazM 2011 :hugs: is there anyway you could complain and get seen by a different midwife, i did and got an amazing midwife. Also if you feel you are going to get treated badly in hospital then no matter whether it is pre agreed or not, if you refuse to go to hospital the midwives have a duty of care to attend to you at home.
> 
> massoma8489 is it worth contacting you midwife or birthing centre to see if they think it may be labour?
> 
> My home birth appointment was wonderful, so happy. My fundal height is perfect for my date. Baby is almost fully engaged, midwife said I've engaged early compared to many saying it's my second, I am so far engaged she doesn't think it will be possible for baby to bob (un-engage or anything) she said baby being engaged already may help make my latent phase of labour shorter as may already be softening and thinning cervix. I get put on the home birth list from 12th August, and can actually home birth from 16th August :happydance:

 Well I called in for the hospital and she said to drink water and if it doesn't go away come in I did drink water and it went away but I know it was contractions but have nothing now so I m guessing everything is Alrit I'm scared to get a pelvic exam that's why I'm scared to say something about it thanks for askn Hun


----------



## massoma8489

Has anyone prepared there hospital bags yet any ideas I haven't yet and need some idea on wat to take with my last baby I had her at 34 weeks and really never prepared for anything so this is new to me


----------



## kaili

AnakeRose said:


> How many of you are having trouble sleeping now? I'm 35 weeks and I don't think I've slept more than an hour or two at a time without waking up to pee or change position. I feel like a zombie all day. Only 19 more days till maternity leave and I only have to work 11 more shifts. Yes I'm counting! I know it's not going to get any better after baby is born.
> 
> I know you should reduce the amount you drink at night to minimize the number of times you have to pee, but if I don't drink anything I feel so dehydrated by morning and it takes all day to catch up.

Weirdly, I'm actually sleeping quite well. Although I do get up to pee at minimum 4 times a night, I've gotten REALLY REALLY good at staying "asleep" while I'm peeing. No flushing toilet, leaving doors open, not opening your eyes really helps to not fully wake you. I've had the worst back pain so its hard to fall asleep initially, but once I'm asleep, I'm out like a light. Try a benadryl one night and see if it helps. I don't take them often, but on nights that I've taken them for my cat allergy, I always seem to sleep super epically.


----------



## Squiggy

massoma8489 said:


> Has anyone prepared there hospital bags yet any ideas I haven't yet and need some idea on wat to take with my last baby I had her at 34 weeks and really never prepared for anything so this is new to me

 I've been slowly adding to ours (mine and baby's). Husband says I'm being ridiculous as baby only needs an outfit LOL! According to my hospital website they'll keep me 2 nights (after vaginal birth). They provide diapers, tees, and blankies for baby; they also provide pads, underwear, soap, deodorant, toothbrush, and toothpaste for mommy. I'm taking my own deodorant though. I'll also need my own shampoo. 
I'll need socks, slippers, pj's, and my own going-home outfit. They say bring an outfit that you wore at your 6-month stage. I'd like to take one of my own pillows but because it doesn't fit into a bag I may not. I don't like the idea of carrying my pillow out and about. 
Oh, and if you wear glasses or contacts make sure you have the items you need to go with them!! I'm taking my glasses and my contacts (contact case and saline solution)!


----------



## Guppy051708

i should really get on to packing my hospital bag since i'll be 36 weeks on saturday :blush: im too much of a procrastinator! ...not even sure i ever packed it with DS2 :haha:

My ticker moved up to the last box today! :shock:

Ladies that have hospital births, steal some of their mesh throw away maternity underwear and some of those awesome perineal ice packs....divine i tell ya! Def use em up in the hospital, but dont be afraid to take some free bees home!


----------



## AnakeRose

massoma8489 said:


> Has anyone prepared there hospital bags yet any ideas I haven't yet and need some idea on wat to take with my last baby I had her at 34 weeks and really never prepared for anything so this is new to me

I have mine mostly packed except some last minute stuff (which I have a list tacked to the fridge). Basically I took a change of clothes for me, PJ's, a housecoat, slippers, extra underwear, bra. Toiletries, extra absorbent pads, breast pads, my own towel, something to go home in. Oh and some garbage bags are already in the car to put on the seat in case my water breaks on the way to the hospital! Don't forget snacks or money for the vending machine. I also packed a secondary bag with some extra clothes that we're leaving at home in case I need a c-section. That way my husband can just come home and grab it. 

I'm also going to take my Kobo (e-reader), laptop, DVD's. Might not use them, but I'll have them anyways in case things take awhile. 

For baby I have his blanket that crochet'd for him, a few outfits in different sizes, hat (probably won't need it because it's warm), a few newborn diapers (our hospital only has size 1)

Don't forget your camera and extra batteries!


----------



## YoungNImum

ill be getting mine together with in the next week once baby bits have been washed need to get vests, bibs and socks and baby is sorted, only things i need are pj's, slippers and lip balm. :)


----------



## Kiss08

I just don't know what I want to do about getting a doula or not.... I called my friends doula (whom she recommended) but she's not taking any new September moms. She referred me to someone else and I called and talked to her a bit. I just don't know though... It's $650 and I'm just not convinced its worth it. My insurance is amazing and is covering 100% of the hospital cost (after my $100 deductible) so in some ways, I don't have to pay for the birth so I can afford the doula. Oooor I could just have a free birth completely. I just don't know!!


----------



## massoma8489

Wow are they that amazing 650 kiss08 I wish there was something that could just take the pain away for 650 lol but it's amazing how after birth the pain would just disiper but I would rather spend 650 on baby or me i have heared good things about them though wondering if its all true anyways Someone said about the hospital having things to yes. The hospital that I'm dilviering in has lots of stuff for baby and mom like newborn baby diapers Jonsons baby shampo hats for babys new swadler blankets pacifiers milk bottles breast pump and with my last baby I got a present from the hospital for having a new year baby it was 2 Kashmir sweaters that came with mittens and hat and bots they also give u 2 newborn 30 pack pamper swadler diapers and for the mom they provide underwear paps diodernt wipes that u put down there to let the swolen cool down there amazing ice packs that basically it but I'm going to get started and let u guys now wat I add


----------



## massoma8489

Guppy051708 said:


> i should really get on to packing my hospital bag since i'll be 36 weeks on saturday :blush: im too much of a procrastinator! ...not even sure i ever packed it with DS2 :haha:
> 
> My ticker moved up to the last box today! :shock:
> 
> Ladies that have hospital births, steal some of their mesh throw away maternity underwear and some of those awesome perineal ice packs....divine i tell ya! Def use em up in the hospital, but dont be afraid to take some free bees home!

Congrag Hun not much left for u but yes I agree those ice packs are amazing specialy the ice pad things the cool off the swolen parts


----------



## ckylesworld

I finally ended up calling the dr at 4pm for blood test results and it came back great. :happydance: no pre eclampsia or toxemia.


----------



## MadamRose

Glad results were good ckykesworld

We are due next month ladies!!!!


----------



## ckylesworld

Thank you. It was a big relief. They moved my ultrasound up a week from 36 to 35 so I go next week for the scan they do I guess to see how big he is and if he is head down. 
He was head down from 24 weeks then all of a sudden he was transverse at 33 weeks :wacko: So I hope he turned back head down.


----------



## Guppy051708

ckyles- so happy for you! that is terrific news!!!!
i hope your lo is back to head down...transverse hurts!


----------



## ckylesworld

They didnt say transverse but she just said he was in a weird position. Plus for the past few weeks I havent felt unbearable pressure down below, so for me it feels better for him not to be head down. But I do hope he is eventually that way so I can have another vaginal birth.


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: hopefully baby will go back. i know mine didn't move out of transverse until a couple of days ago (35+2). hope it happens hon :hugs: it's so nerve wracking when you get this far and have to worry about positioning!


----------



## AnakeRose

Another day of feeling like I'm going to fall asleep at any moment. I'm almost wondering if I should even be driving while like this! 

Dr's appt this morning. Maybe she'll tell me to go on medical leave before baby comes (wishful thinking). 

Diabetes clinic again tomorrow. Still not on insulin (yay!). My numbers have been really good this week so I doubt they'll put me on it. I can't wait for that part to be over. 

35+3 and I'm starting to get to that point where I don't want to be pregnant anymore! Now I understand when I hear the final month seems to take the longest. You just never know when baby will decide to make their appearance. At least with the first part of pregnancy it's a constant. The first 12 weeks dragged for me because that's the critical part. 12-22 went FAST and then 22-26 seemed to drag...26-34 went fast and now they're dragging again. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

I feel the same. Like ever since i got to 34 weeks time has just sloweeedddd down way too much! im counting down the days until im 37 weeks (9 days! :yipee:)...even though EDD is another 3 weeks after, im really hoping i go early again so i can get this labor show on the road and not have anxieties over it for the next several weeks. I just want to get this done and over with :lol:


----------



## klcuk3

I've got no energy...where's it gone?! Also my bits feel so swollen especially when going for a wee (sorry tmi!). 

I've got my 36wk appt on Monday and theres an ever increasing part of me that hopes I can have a sweep and it does something as the thought of another 4-6wks is quite daunting atm x 

If someone finds my mojo and energy please send it back ASAP x


----------



## Guppy051708

klcuk3 said:


> If someone finds my mojo and energy please send it back ASAP x

:rofl: hellz no, if i find your mojo or engery im stealing it! :rofl: JUST KIDDING

I too am swollen down below :blush: I have severe prolapse though, so thats probably why. it seems to get worse each week....TMI but the hemmoroids are getting bigger too :blush: ugh! i hate prolapse!


----------



## klcuk3

Guppy051708 said:


> klcuk3 said:
> 
> 
> If someone finds my mojo and energy please send it back ASAP x
> 
> :rofl: hellz no, if i find your mojo or engery im stealing it! :rofl: JUST KIDDING!Click to expand...

:rofl: fair play!


----------



## Guppy051708

klcuk3 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klcuk3 said:
> 
> 
> If someone finds my mojo and energy please send it back ASAP x
> 
> :rofl: hellz no, if i find your mojo or engery im stealing it! :rofl: JUST KIDDING!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: fair play!Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## massoma8489

honestly i feel like i died a hundered times and came bk to life as a 100 old zombieee lol ok ok i feel like im the most boring person ever which im not used to. i wonder if i will ever get my energy bk. about baby being breach well i have a feeling that baby is breach


----------



## massoma8489

btw is any one still craving things lol or is it just me latly i have been craving sour stuff


----------



## AnakeRose

massoma8489 said:


> btw is any one still craving things lol or is it just me latly i have been craving sour stuff

Yup....been craving everything I can't have! FIGURES!! My appetite just doesn't want the 'healthy' stuff right now. 
I just want a big old piece of chocolate cake and vanilla ice cream right now! I swear I'm requesting chocolate cupcakes or some kind of chocolate cake for my shower on Sept 28. :haha:


----------



## nico82

I woke up this morning feeling like I am getting sick, also had the worst sleep due to back pain, which I never get :wacko:

So exhausted found it hard to keep awake on the train to work :coffee::sleep:

I have neither brought the items for my hospital bag, nor have I packed babies bag, its all in boxes in the nursery which hasnt been touched :dohh:

Feel like never have time to organise it at all, and I am still working full time up until August 28th.

My partner is going to the snow which is an hour flight away in two weeks time, I will be 38 weeks pregnant, so feeling alittle nervous about that. Mostly because I dont want him to miss the birth if he/she comes at 38 weeks and also because I will be staying in a massive house on my own, will be restless nights feeling unsafe :shrug:


----------



## massoma8489

AnakeRose said:


> massoma8489 said:
> 
> 
> btw is any one still craving things lol or is it just me latly i have been craving sour stuff
> 
> Yup....been craving everything I can't have! FIGURES!! My appetite just doesn't want the 'healthy' stuff right now.
> I just want a big old piece of chocolate cake and vanilla ice cream right now! I swear I'm requesting chocolate cupcakes or some kind of chocolate cake for my shower on Sept 28. :haha:Click to expand...

werid i been craving sour stuff latley like crazy lol not to much of the sweet stuff i had gistnal diabites with my last pregnecy and i was craving sweets like crazy and couldnt control it untill i had to take insulen then i looked at my self and said hey im only 22 and dont want to die so after that one insulen i stared slowing down on the sweets till this day i havent ate to much sweets its been a year lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Made these for DD. Only took about 20 minutes to do all of them and it was only $1 per pair. No sewing either, which is always a plus :D i tried them out on DS2 and they worked well. ...this sure beats paying $12.99 for a pair of real baby legs :haha:

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/image_zps37c95039.jpg


----------



## massoma8489

wow there very nice i wish i could do something like that i have so much spear time


----------



## massoma8489

Guppy051708 said:


> Made these for DD. Only took about 20 minutes to do all of them and it was only $1 per pair. No sewing either, which is always a plus :D i tried them out on DS2 and they worked well. ...this sure beats paying $12.99 for a pair of real baby legs :haha:=QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> how did you make them ?
> very nice there amazing there leg warrmers right and are they only for girls or can they be for both? sorry if im asking stuiped qustions


----------



## Guppy051708

massoma8489 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Made these for DD. Only took about 20 minutes to do all of them and it was only $1 per pair. No sewing either, which is always a plus :D i tried them out on DS2 and they worked well. ...this sure beats paying $12.99 for a pair of real baby legs :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> how did you make them ?
> very nice there amazing there leg warrmers right and are they only for girls or can they be for both? sorry if im asking stuiped qustionsClick to expand...

My boys wore baby leg warmers all of the time :D I just make sure they are boy looking or solid colors and it works perfectly. Boys look just as adorable and not girly in the least so long as you get the right ones :D

Basically, i bought knee high socks. There was a seam that ran near where the heel of your foot would meet the top. I cute that portion off, and then i just rolled the bottom up a tiny bit (twice). Then i pulled them width wise (where the roll is) so that they stayed rolled up. then i hot ironed over top of the roll. So far they have stuck and i havn't had fray issues. Though if it becomes an issue then im going to get some fabric glue and glue them together, but i think it wont be a problem. I use the nice top part of the sock as the top part of the baby leg (so the nicer, top area of the knee high sock would go on the babys thigh. Then the roll would be near the ankle-hardly noticble that way).


----------



## AnakeRose

Guppy051708 said:


> Made these for DD. Only took about 20 minutes to do all of them and it was only $1 per pair. No sewing either, which is always a plus :D i tried them out on DS2 and they worked well. ...this sure beats paying $12.99 for a pair of real baby legs :haha:
> 
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/image_zps37c95039.jpg

How did you stop them from fraying if you didn't sew the ends?


----------



## Guppy051708

AnakeRose said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Made these for DD. Only took about 20 minutes to do all of them and it was only $1 per pair. No sewing either, which is always a plus :D i tried them out on DS2 and they worked well. ...this sure beats paying $12.99 for a pair of real baby legs :haha:
> 
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/image_zps37c95039.jpg
> 
> How did you stop them from fraying if you didn't sew the ends?Click to expand...

they are rolled so the fray isn't on the outside :D

with that said, i just spoke to a mom that did this and she never rolled them and she said the never frayed. I think it must have to do with the material bc even when i cut it, it wasn't frayed any.


----------



## gatorj

Those are adorable legwarmers guppy! I'm so behind on the board right now..just been so tired and preoccupied with getting the house organized, plus a relative is in the hospital. So drained!! :sleep:


----------



## YoungNImum

Guppy051708 said:


> klcuk3 said:
> 
> 
> If someone finds my mojo and energy please send it back ASAP x
> 
> :rofl: hellz no, if i find your mojo or engery im stealing it! :rofl: JUST KIDDING
> 
> I too am swollen down below :blush: I have severe prolapse though, so thats probably why. it seems to get worse each week....TMI but the hemmoroids are getting bigger too :blush: ugh! i hate prolapse!Click to expand...


i hear you about the piles :blush: :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

thank god they dont actually hurt, but just more embarrassing than anything. ...not that i walk around with my arse sticking out :rofl: but you know what i mean. 

I cant believe it! in one week (and one day) i will be full term! :shock::yipee: can't believe it's getting so close! I lost a TONNNNN of plug this morning. I dont breath anything into it as i lost bits with both boys and especially DS1 (starting at 34 weeks) and still went nearly 42 weeks, butttt it just exciting to know something is happening! (i certainly want her to stay put another week!) Ive never seen this much plug in my life! 

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/B6B75C9A4E1D40309659995EE6D225DCashx_zps35e18b0f.jpg


----------



## massoma8489

Just went in to get my weekly progesterone shot today I'm so happy I made it this far in the pregnancy I only have one more shot which is next Friday and that's it no more yay but I wonder if when I stop them if I will go in to labor in the weeks after I hope I make it to full term this time I want to see a full term baby this time around preemies are to hard to grow and take care of


----------



## AnakeRose

I haven't lost any of my plug yet, but doctor said I have some softening of my cervix so it could happen any time :D


----------



## Maybebub

Hi ladies! 

I am really stressed and I need some opinions/reassurance.

I went for my growing u/s at 32+3, my baby girl is in the 60th percentile so she is doing fine, everything in her body seems to work as it should be (lungs, digestive system, blood flow through the cord, kidneys, bladder, etc.)

They detected that my amniotic fluid is in the high range of the low level, I think she said 4 but not sure. My ob doesn't seem concerned, I asked if I needed to be in bed rest she said no and she told me to continue my life and not to panic, that everything is ok that we only need to keep an eye, so I have to go back in one week.

I will have a c-section because I have low lying placenta so I still have 5 more weeks.

Anyone has this condition ? 

Should I be concerned?


----------



## Proserpina

Updates for me: 


 Pregnancy is fine, baby is healthy and measuring normal by fundal height. Baby is also head-down already, which is nice because I don't want a C-section, and breach would be an automatic c-section with my doctor. 
 I started a new full-time job three weeks ago, which has been keeping me busy. 
 We just moved into a great new apartment. Our old apartment was 600 sq ft with a nightmare of a landlady who frequently heckled me for rent money that wasn't late, complained about stupid crap, and didn't do repairs. This one is 966 sq ft with management that have already promptly repaired two things that were broken when we moved in. Even better, I can _finally_ start nesting and getting things ready for baby!
 I'm about to buy a second car. 
 My baby shower will be on Saturday, August 24th. Invitations have been sent out. The women of my church are throwing it for me, and I'm super-excited for it. 
 DD is in Washington state with my father and stepmother for almost 3 weeks. 
 I'm still team :yellow:, but I've had some hints that bump is :blue:. My doctor (who knows the sex) asked me at my appointment a few weeks ago, "If the baby is a boy, will you be circumcising?" He didn't need to ask me that question at all if bump is :pink:; I'd have never known he didn't ask! Also, my stepmother knows the sex, and she was in town a few days ago to collect my daughter and fly her back to Washington. She said to me, "Are you sure about those names?" then began to complain about Constantine. She did some minor complaining about Ivy, too, but it was mostly Constantine. Again, if bump is :pink:, no need to fret about the name Constantine, right?
Guess we'll find out in the next 7-9 weeks!


----------



## Kiss08

Maybebub said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am really stressed and I need some opinions/reassurance.
> 
> I went for my growing u/s at 32+3, my baby girl is in the 60th percentile so she is doing fine, everything in her body seems to work as it should be (lungs, digestive system, blood flow through the cord, kidneys, bladder, etc.)
> 
> They detected that my amniotic fluid is in the high range of the low level, I think she said 4 but not sure. My ob doesn't seem concerned, I asked if I needed to be in bed rest she said no and she told me to continue my life and not to panic, that everything is ok that we only need to keep an eye, so I have to go back in one week.
> 
> I will have a c-section because I have low lying placenta so I still have 5 more weeks.
> 
> Anyone has this condition ?
> 
> Should I be concerned?

I've not personally had this condition but know someone who has. Their doc just recommended she drink more water (more than 64 oz per day.. I think she's drinking close to 100 oz/day!) to help increase her amniotic fluid. If your doctor says dont panic, it must not have been low enough to concern her. Maybe try to up your fluid intake and then see how your levels are next week.


----------



## massoma8489

Proserpina said:


> Updates for me:
> 
> 
> Pregnancy is fine, baby is healthy and measuring normal by fundal height. Baby is also head-down already, which is nice because I don't want a C-section, and breach would be an automatic c-section with my doctor.
> I started a new full-time job three weeks ago, which has been keeping me busy.
> We just moved into a great new apartment. Our old apartment was 600 sq ft with a nightmare of a landlady who frequently heckled me for rent money that wasn't late, complained about stupid crap, and didn't do repairs. This one is 966 sq ft with management that have already promptly repaired two things that were broken when we moved in. Even better, I can _finally_ start nesting and getting things ready for baby!
> I'm about to buy a second car.
> My baby shower will be on Saturday, August 24th. Invitations have been sent out. The women of my church are throwing it for me, and I'm super-excited for it.
> DD is in Washington state with my father and stepmother for almost 3 weeks.
> I'm still team :yellow:, but I've had some hints that bump is :blue:. My doctor (who knows the sex) asked me at my appointment a few weeks ago, "If the baby is a boy, will you be circumcising?" He didn't need to ask me that question at all if bump is :pink:; I'd have never known he didn't ask! Also, my stepmother knows the sex, and she was in town a few days ago to collect my daughter and fly her back to Washington. She said to me, "Are you sure about those names?" then began to complain about Constantine. She did some minor complaining about Ivy, too, but it was mostly Constantine. Again, if bump is :pink:, no need to fret about the name Constantine, right?
> Guess we'll find out in the next 7-9 weeks!

Thats what i wanted to do about the sex of the baby but couldnt handel not know babys sex. And as for the name lol i think most pregnet women deal with these kind of issuises when i named my daughter massoma my mom was the first person to say wat in the world are u going to name her but when she came every1 was already calling her by her name and that was it of the name subject as long as you love the name thats wats important and good luck hun on ur new life sounds like a very good start it amazing on how these babys bring us good luck cant wait for my baby to araiv


----------



## massoma8489

Maybebub said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am really stressed and I need some opinions/reassurance.
> 
> I went for my growing u/s at 32+3, my baby girl is in the 60th percentile so she is doing fine, everything in her body seems to work as it should be (lungs, digestive system, blood flow through the cord, kidneys, bladder, etc.)
> 
> They detected that my amniotic fluid is in the high range of the low level, I think she said 4 but not sure. My ob doesn't seem concerned, I asked if I needed to be in bed rest she said no and she told me to continue my life and not to panic, that everything is ok that we only need to keep an eye, so I have to go back in one week.
> 
> I will have a c-section because I have low lying placenta so I still have 5 more weeks.
> 
> Anyone has this condition ?
> 
> Should I be concerned?

my friend had the same issue but she ended up okay and dilvered vaginaly and babys health as can be


----------



## massoma8489

update on my hospatial bag 

i have so far bought a mini pack that has a shampo ,condtioner, diouderant, tooth brush, tooth past, and vaslin its a nice small pk that i can use while i stay there i brought swet pants and fiber snack.
babys going home outfit


----------



## YoungNImum

i think iv over bought in both pinks and blues lol well sleep suits anyway for my baby bag, on the plus side if its not a boy my friend is due a baby boy a month after me so i can give them to her :D


----------



## AnakeRose

Michael and I started stocking our freezer with food for when baby comes. We bought some ground turkey and some spicy pork sausage and Michael made a huge tray of meat balls. So all we need to do is to use pasta sauce and fresh veggies and boil pasta and we're good to go. Quick and easy meal. We're going to do our best not to eat a lot of pre-packaged stuff.


----------



## Proserpina

massoma8489 said:


> And as for the name lol i think most pregnet women deal with these kind of issuises when i named my daughter massoma my mom was the first person to say wat in the world are u going to name her but when she came every1 was already calling her by her name and that was it of the name subject as long as you love the name thats wats important and good luck hun on ur new life sounds like a very good start it amazing on how these babys bring us good luck cant wait for my baby to araiv

I don't really care that they don't like my names. I was expecting that, especially on "Constantine." 

My dad is a corrections officer, and his comment was that "Constantine" sounds like the name of one of his inmates who wound up in prison because he was beat up too much as a child. My father's firstborn son was given a very ordinary name after his father (Christopher Jr.), and junior (my half-brother) was accused of molesting a 5 year-old girl when he was a teenager and has been in-and-out of jail several times in his adult life, so yeah. Dad's one to talk!


----------



## Guppy051708

9 month bump progression :D

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/9monthscollagegood_zps122a766f.jpg


----------



## YoungNImum

I see your decided on Eva Victoria guppy beautiful!


----------



## Guppy051708

YoungNImum said:


> I see your decided on Eva Victoria guppy beautiful!

thank you! Im glad we finally settled (hopefully :haha:). For a while we thought we would name her Macy, but something just didn't seem right about it. Cute name and everything, but it was missing something. Then we revisted the name Eva and i just thought it would fit perfectly (plus DH has been in love with that name ever since we first watched Wall-E :lol:), especially with the boys (their names are Isaiah Joseph and Elliot Nehemiah). So they are all sort of biblical and they each start with a vowel (not that it really matters, but just seems to fit in perfectly with them). 

my mom didn't seem very happy with our name change though :( But oh well, we love it, so unless she doesn't look like an Eva when she arrives, Eva it will be. :cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

oh, i see your girls are Eva-Jane and Rosalie Victoria....you have a great sense for names! :D GMTA :smug:


----------



## YoungNImum

Never mind what anyone els thinks of it as long as you an OH love the choice. People will soon change there minds once they see her and call her by her name. 

Yea and both there names suit them down to a T lol Eva-Jane is after both her great granny's first names and Rosalie because we both loved the name (we also had it picked for Eva-Jane) and Victoria after my twin sister


----------



## AnakeRose

We've decided on Evan Michael DeGroot <3

We also have Ryan Michael and Connor Michael to choose from if Evan doesn't fit.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I've mentioned our names to a few relatives and they absolutely hated the names. I didn't care. It's my kid! :) Yes, I picked weird names compared to what my DH's family chooses but my family tends to all have odd names so they didn't bat an eye. MIL only wants us to use biblical names but DH isn't even a Christian so that really didn't make sense for us.

I'm waiting until Baby Boy is born before settling on a name though. It's been so hard to not pick one but I've made it this long so I think I can make it a few more weeks! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

OperationBbyo- yeah that def wouldn't make sense for you! Def go for whatever you love the most, afterall you are the one that has to birth him/her!

Anake-great name choices!
We have a couple, if Eva doesn't fit her, but i think it will. We have Lilah, Angel, and Macy (though im not too keen on Macy but DH is)



YoungNImum said:


> Victoria after my twin sister

interesting! Victoria for my Eva is after my eldest sister!


----------



## YoungNImum

Lovely anake Evan is such a great name will suit to when he's a grown man, I like Ryan Michael but that's just me :) you don't here many boys here named Ryan I non2 man and that's it. 

BbyO se that sounds like my MIL but when she gives her name suggestions not that I'd choose a name someone ha suggested as its a decision as a couple myself an OH will make without anyone else's input. But when she gives her name suggestions its all her friends names :/


----------



## Atlmommy37

Hi everyone! I've been on reading haven't posted in a while. I like the name choices. Our name is Greyson...no one likes it but us. We don't care. I had my follow up with the perinatal dr. He's kidneys have improve greatly...yay. 

I've been in awful pain for days. I have a lot of vaginal pressure not so much pelvic. Is everyone else really uncomfortable?


----------



## massoma8489

Atlmommy37 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been on reading haven't posted in a while. I like the name choices. Our name is Greyson...no one likes it but us. We don't care. I had my follow up with the perinatal dr. He's kidneys have improve greatly...yay.
> 
> I've been in awful pain for days. I have a lot of vaginal pressure not so much pelvic. Is everyone else really uncomfortable?

If there was anther word for uncomfortable I would have used it lol tell me about it lol I haven't been able to go to sleep lately btw Greyson sounds beautiful doesn't mater wat no one thinks we have settled down on the name Haider from day 1


----------



## massoma8489

As for now I'm so tired and lazy to tired to do anything even to tired to breath lol good nit for today


----------



## massoma8489

Nice pictures of the bump Guppy I gained so much weight with this baby that I hated pictures and still hate pictures lol I went from 156 to 209


----------



## Proserpina

Atlmommy37 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been on reading haven't posted in a while. I like the name choices. Our name is Greyson...no one likes it but us. We don't care. I had my follow up with the perinatal dr. He's kidneys have improve greatly...yay.

I like Greyson just fine, though I'd prefer the spelling Grayson. 

My daughter's name is Harley, which isn't exactly common. We named her after the Joker's girlfriend from the _Batman_ world. One day, the power was out at our place so we were hanging out in the family restroom in the mall (where there are tons of toys and stuff for her to play with), and we kept saying her name. Suddenly another family approached us. Their children were named Harley and Grayson, after Harley Quinn (the Joker's girlfriend) and Dick Grayson (Nightwing), and apparently the husband had convinced the wife to use these names without revealing to her they were from the Batman universe!

I thought it was hilarious and adorable.


----------



## massoma8489

I have a question does the amino water smell bad when it brakes I now I'm already a mummy to a previous baby but believe it or not I have forgotten


----------



## Guppy051708

massoma8489 said:


> I have a question does the amino water smell bad when it brakes I now I'm already a mummy to a previous baby but believe it or not I have forgotten

No.not typically. It does have a certain scent but I wouldn't call it stinky or strong. 
If it does smell bad I would have to wonder about meconium staining or infection. One thing labor has taught me is that in general nothing should have a bad smell to it otherwise that can indicate an issue.


----------



## AnakeRose

Went for a 6km walk today up along the Trans Canada Trail that runs through Myra Canyon. They're a series of 18 rail trestles along the old Kettle Valley Railway. The three in this photo were destroyed in the Okanagan Mountain Park Fire in 2003. They were rebuilt in 2009 by the Myra Canyon Restoration Society. It's a HUGE draw for locals and tourists. 

36 Weeks :)

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/36Weeks_zpsd4e335a3.jpg


----------



## massoma8489

Wow Anakerose it looks like a amazing place wish I could go as far away as possible from home now wish I could go on vocation me my babies and hubby we need a rest from my family tooooo toooo much drama and fake personalitys


----------



## Guppy051708

looking great Anake! 
It looks gorgous there and im sure all of that walking is going to help labor, which is always a plus!


----------



## massoma8489

Today I had an appotment with one of the midwifes very nice lady she took her time answering all my questions nothing new baby is head Dow she said she was pertty sure it was by her feeling the baby she had me do a bounch of tests and that was it can't wait until I give birth is any one else feeling stressed I feel like now it's a waiting game


----------



## Atlmommy37

Proserpina I love Harley!


----------



## Guppy051708

massoma8489 said:


> Today I had an appotment with one of the midwifes very nice lady she took her time answering all my questions nothing new baby is head Dow she said she was pertty sure it was by her feeling the baby she had me do a bounch of tests and that was it can't wait until I give birth is any one else feeling stressed I feel like now it's a waiting game

yup, feeling like the waiting game is on the horizon. Anytime on/after this Saturday is fair game for me...i hate not knowing when its going to happen!


----------



## nico82

Whats that ticking sound.....










:rofl: its like waiting for a bomb to go off, we never know when to expect it.
I just have it in my head baby will come late, so am expecting it, that way when I get to due I wont be disappointed. Although lastnight I dreamt my waters broke and I had a girl :haha:


----------



## massoma8489

nico82 said:


> Whats that ticking sound.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: its like waiting for a bomb to go off, we never know when to expect it.
> I just have it in my head baby will come late, so am expecting it, that way when I get to due I wont be disappointed. Although lastnight I dreamt my waters broke and I had a girl :haha:

Lol I wish I could give birth now and get it over with I can't even lay on my side with out the baby turning with me


----------



## nico82

massoma8489 said:


> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> Whats that ticking sound.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: its like waiting for a bomb to go off, we never know when to expect it.
> I just have it in my head baby will come late, so am expecting it, that way when I get to due I wont be disappointed. Although lastnight I dreamt my waters broke and I had a girl :haha:
> 
> Lol I wish I could give birth now and get it over with I can't even lay on my side with out the baby turning with meClick to expand...

Awww you must be so uncomfortable at the moment. Hopefully your able to rest. Are your childrens names Muslim? Just asking because my partner is Muslim but is from Zimbabwe. So we chose Muslim names.


----------



## AnakeRose

OMG my breasts hurt tonight! Anyone else getting that? It's like it was at the beginning of my pregnancy!


----------



## nico82

AnakeRose said:


> OMG my breasts hurt tonight! Anyone else getting that? It's like it was at the beginning of my pregnancy!

No my breasts have been relatively tame :shrug:
Sometimes I wonder if there is even any milk production going on in there, havent leaked or anything as of yet. 
If it wasnt for my stomach I wouldnt even feel pregnant I dont think, except maybe for the sore ribs when lying on my side at night trying to sleep.

Makes it hard to believe only four weeks until im 40 weeks :headspin:


----------



## AnakeRose

I know the feeling!

I hate lying on my side because of my back. If I lie in the wrong position my legs go numb because of my lower back :(

I know you're not supposed to lie on your back, but up until about 2 weeks ago it was the ONLY way I could sleep! Now I sleep for about an hour and wake up so I can turn over (or pee). Just want him here!


----------



## MadamRose

I still can't beleive none have these babies have started coming, I thought we would have had a couple by now at least


----------



## EstelSeren

mummytochloe said:


> I still can't beleive none have these babies have started coming, I thought we would have had a couple by now at least

Same here! Last time I was pregnant and on one of these groups there were at least a few babies born before 37 weeks! Perhaps there have been a couple already but just to people who don't post anymore!:shrug:

As for me, I've been feeling really off the last couple of days and I just can't put my finger on it! Baby's seemed fine but my heartburn's got noticeably worse and I've been feeling sick a lot more again and I've been very lethargic. I feel like I do when I'm just starting to come down with something but I feel much better when I have a decent rest, which doesn't come easy with a very active 19.5 month old! I'm glad in a way that I've got an appointment tomorrow for a growth scan and to see the consultant but I'm also concerned that I might be worse off waiting it out for a scheduled appointment when I normally probably would have called in yesterday to be on the safe side! I do sort of feel that if I wasn't pregnant it wouldn't be an issue to me at all and I'd just try to take it easy until it passed! I'm just currently in 2 minds as to how much difference just under 26 hours will actually make now! :dohh: This pregnancy really has hit me so much harder than last time! I feel like I did at 38+ weeks last time!:growlmad: Still won't stop me from wanting another though, I'm sure, but hopefully it'll take me a little longer to get broody again this time! :haha:

Beca :wave:


----------



## MadamRose

EstelSeren maybe if i get time i will do searches on the names and see.

We'd had loads gone by now with chloe, and she was due on the same day of a different month. One even went at like 24 or 25 weeks. Though i suppose in a way its good they are all being good and cooking properly. And i hope you are feeling better soon x


----------



## klcuk3

I'd like to say baby had arrived already but alas no! Am having regular sweeps starting this Sunday at 36+6 in a bid to get things moving x Consultant has said and written that I can have 2-3 a week! Xx


----------



## Kiss08

Aiden187 had her baby. She's listed on the first page though she was technically due in August (August 23rd). She had her baby girl this past friday. She was right about 37 weeks. Baby's lungs are a bit underdeveloped so she's still in the hospital but she seems to be doing okay.


----------



## AnakeRose

yay for Aiden187!!

I just past 36 weeks and I'm so ready for this to be over! I don't think I've had a decent nights sleep in 3 weeks :( I don't usually sleep on my sides so by the time I wake up in the morning I'm so sore that it takes me forever to get going. Can't wait to be able to sleep on my back again!! I used to be a stomach sleeper, but ever since I hurt my back, I haven't been able to sleep that way. 

8 more shifts of work left!!...but, I might use one or two personal leave days next week. Working 5 days straight just doesn't work right now. So glad I had a stat holiday yesterday, only have 3 to work this week. The only part that sucks is I have the late shift on my last day.


----------



## AnakeRose

hmm feeling a little odd today. Not sure what's up. Can't really put my finger on it. I can't sit down for more than a few minutes at a time and I'm just seriously uncomfortable, but not in pain. Feeling a LOT of pressure down low and it's more of a dull ache than anything.


----------



## Atlmommy37

AnakeRose said:


> OMG my breasts hurt tonight! Anyone else getting that? It's like it was at the beginning of my pregnancy!


Omg...me. I thought it was just me. Mine hurt worse than then did in the first trimester.


----------



## Atlmommy37

Okay girls, I've had a crap ton of vaginal pain. Cant stand to walk or sit. I went to the dr today not dilated at all. Was told I have pelvic congestion causing varicose veins. Anyone heard of this? I've never hurt this bad out side of labor. Don't think I'll make it :(


----------



## nik25

well girls looks like my due date might be sooner:/ baby girl is still breech and not wanting to turn. They will scheduele a c-section at 39 weeks for the first week of Septmember. She is measuring at 4 lb 2 oz in the 15th percentile so we have another growth scan in 3 weeks. If she has fallen below the 10th percentile they will induce me/c-section if still breech. Anyone else measuring very small?


----------



## nik25

Atlmommy37 said:


> Okay girls, I've had a crap ton of vaginal pain. Cant stand to walk or sit. I went to the dr today not dilated at all. Was told I have pelvic congestion causing varicose veins. Anyone heard of this? I've never hurt this bad out side of labor. Don't think I'll make it :(

I've not heard of that term but I'm having severe pain also. Mine seems to be due to her being breech and having lots of pressure on my pelvic floor. Mine is worse in the vagina area and also down my right leg. I've heard varicose veins are very painful though. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MadamRose

nik25 hope your little girl turns 

Kiss08 any idea what date she had her on?


----------



## massoma8489

Kiss08 said:


> Aiden187 had her baby. She's listed on the first page though she was technically due in August (August 23rd). She had her baby girl this past friday. She was right about 37 weeks. Baby's lungs are a bit underdeveloped so she's still in the hospital but she seems to be doing okay.

That's weried though that baby is still in the hospital I had my daughter last year on January 2012 and she was only 34 weeks +0 days and she did good only stay for a week they said if she would have been 35 weeks we would never have kept the baby in the hospital cuz baby's are good after 34 weeks but so happy that someone gave birth out of the group and hope her and her baby can get to go home ASAP oh and usually they don't need any oxygen


----------



## massoma8489

nico82 said:


> massoma8489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nico82 said:
> 
> 
> Whats that ticking sound.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: its like waiting for a bomb to go off, we never know when to expect it.
> I just have it in my head baby will come late, so am expecting it, that way when I get to due I wont be disappointed. Although lastnight I dreamt my waters broke and I had a girl :haha:
> 
> Lol I wish I could give birth now and get it over with I can't even lay on my side with out the baby turning with meClick to expand...
> 
> Awww you must be so uncomfortable at the moment. Hopefully your able to rest. Are your childrens names Muslim? Just asking because my partner is Muslim but is from Zimbabwe. So we chose Muslim names.Click to expand...

Yes I am Muslim I'm from Iraq oraginal but born and raised in the states and about the names my daughters name Massoma means incennt or in other meanings it means sinless but for our son Haider is anther name for Ali


----------



## massoma8489

nico82 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> OMG my breasts hurt tonight! Anyone else getting that? It's like it was at the beginning of my pregnancy!
> 
> No my breasts have been relatively tame :shrug:
> Sometimes I wonder if there is even any milk production going on in there, havent leaked or anything as of yet.
> If it wasnt for my stomach I wouldnt even feel pregnant I dont think, except maybe for the sore ribs when lying on my side at night trying to sleep.
> 
> Makes it hard to believe only four weeks until im 40 weeks :headspin:Click to expand...

Omg I can't sleep on my back lol or my sides it's 4 am now and still can't sleep he's being so active it's like he just had a energy drink lol God I miss those I used to drink them like crazy when I was tryn to lose weight but the. I found out there bad and stopped them I'm so tired of being pregnt but I'm happy I made it this far this will hopefully be my first full term baby trying to convinces my self I don't have much left but seems like I'm going by slowly slowlyyyyy lol


----------



## massoma8489

Btw is anyone starting to lose there mucus plug yet I think I have already lost mines don't worry if I give birth u ladies will get to see pictures on here lol


----------



## ckylesworld

i just went for my 35 week check. he is head down (thank god) and estimated weight is 5 lb 11 oz :cloud9:


----------



## Kiss08

mummytochloe said:


> nik25 hope your little girl turns
> 
> Kiss08 any idea what date she had her on?

August 2nd


----------



## AnakeRose

I started to time the cramping I had last night, but after about an hour I realized they were not consistent or getting stronger. My husband was in panic mode, but I wasn't. Only reason why I started timing them was they were getting painful. Two doctors appt's this morning so we'll see if I've started dilating at all. He's was extremely active last night and it must have been just the way I was sleeping because when I woke up this morning, it was almost all the way around to my side before I moved him over.


----------



## AnakeRose

Got my free Similac sample kit this morning! There was a LOT in there!

Now if my Nestle one would show up I'll be a happy camper :)


----------



## massoma8489

AnakeRose said:


> Got my free Similac sample kit this morning! There was a LOT in there!
> 
> Now if my Nestle one would show up I'll be a happy camper :)

Similac is the best used it with my daughter they say its the closest to mothers milk but made my little preemi grow and with less spit ups


----------



## Court28

Massoma- I lost a bit of my mucus plug at 31 weeks! I got so confused haha but midwife said as long as I don't start getting any signs of labour, that everything was ok. Good to know that things are getting ready down there haha


----------



## Guppy051708

I lost a tonnn of plug last week. Then again yesterday (like more than id ever seen in any of my pregnancys)....but then again ive been losing bits here and there since getting pregnant (pretty sure bc everything is a bit more stretched out from giving birth twice now). But it can be pretty disgusting at times, eh? lol
It's crazy im even loosing large pieces though bc im really not dialated at all and her head is still floating. and my cervix is still thick. (probably bc she hasn't engaged in the least)

On the EPO front, it is softening things up quite nicely...just wish she would engage some so i could dialte a little bit before labor...fat chance! ....2 days until term! :shock:


----------



## klcuk3

How did your appt go AnakeRose? Xx


----------



## AnakeRose

klcuk3 said:


> How did your appt go AnakeRose? Xx

Not too bad :) Baby is a little large, but not excessively. 

Doctor told me to stick close to home because I could go at any time :)


----------



## klcuk3

AnakeRose said:


> klcuk3 said:
> 
> 
> How did your appt go AnakeRose? Xx
> 
> Not too bad :) Baby is a little large, but not excessively.
> 
> Doctor told me to stick close to home because I could go at any time :)Click to expand...

Ooo exciting x hope you're not waiting too long x do they induce early there cos of GD or let you carry on if well controlled? Xx


----------



## CazM 2011

Been for a scan today and baby is measuring small, growth has slowed down so they arnt very happy, it's a very different experience to last pregnancy. She was "too big" according to them she was 7lb 6oz about at this time, this baby is barely 5lb so a big difference. Lots of extra appointments and got 2 monitoring CTGs in the next 2 weeks. They were worried told me to keep a close eye on movement, fingers crossed all ok xxxx


----------



## Guppy051708

CazM 2011 said:


> Been for a scan today and baby is measuring small, growth has slowed down so they arnt very happy, it's a very different experience to last pregnancy. She was "too big" according to them she was 7lb 6oz about at this time, this baby is barely 5lb so a big difference. Lots of extra appointments and got 2 monitoring CTGs in the next 2 weeks. They were worried told me to keep a close eye on movement, fingers crossed all ok xxxx

that sounds scary :hugs:
im curious, what percentile did they say your baby is in?I notice you are in week 34. I had a scan at 35+2 and baby was only 4lbs & 15oz and they said though she is little she is normal and in the 30th percentile. Of course, 30th doesn't sound healthy to me at all but she assured me that there is a huge range of normal and as long as baby isn't 10th percentile or less, they dont get concerned...now based on your baby being about that and you are a week behind what i was...sure i be worried??


----------



## AnakeRose

klcuk3 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klcuk3 said:
> 
> 
> How did your appt go AnakeRose? Xx
> 
> Not too bad :) Baby is a little large, but not excessively.
> 
> Doctor told me to stick close to home because I could go at any time :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo exciting x hope you're not waiting too long x do they induce early there cos of GD or let you carry on if well controlled? XxClick to expand...

Going as is for now because I"m not on insulin. Re-assessing week to week :)


----------



## gatorj

Hi ladies! Just checking in. Seems like I never get on here anymore!? In any event had some spotting today and noticed more discharge the past 2 days? Called my doc and she thinks I could be losing my plug. Anyone else have mild blood? Had some Braxton-Hicks today after with general achiness. Hope little one doesn't try to show too early. He's been very active so that is good. Everyone take care!!! :flower:


----------



## Asher

No blood or discharge for me yet, just lots of BHs! Exciting times these are now!


----------



## CazM 2011

Guppy051708 said:


> CazM 2011 said:
> 
> 
> Been for a scan today and baby is measuring small, growth has slowed down so they arnt very happy, it's a very different experience to last pregnancy. She was "too big" according to them she was 7lb 6oz about at this time, this baby is barely 5lb so a big difference. Lots of extra appointments and got 2 monitoring CTGs in the next 2 weeks. They were worried told me to keep a close eye on movement, fingers crossed all ok xxxx
> 
> that sounds scary :hugs:
> im curious, what percentile did they say your baby is in?I notice you are in week 34. I had a scan at 35+2 and baby was only 4lbs & 15oz and they said though she is little she is normal and in the 30th percentile. Of course, 30th doesn't sound healthy to me at all but she assured me that there is a huge range of normal and as long as baby isn't 10th percentile or less, they dont get concerned...now based on your baby being about that and you are a week behind what i was...sure i be worried??Click to expand...

I had a growth scan at 28 weeks and baby was in the 50th percentile line but this scan has dropped to just above the 10th percentile is the worry that growth has slowed down, I think if he/she had followed the same line they wouldn't be worried but as there was such a big difference they arnt very happy. And I think because my first was so much bigger at this stage. Sorry to worry you!! How big we're your first 2? Xxxx


----------



## Guppy051708

CazM 2011 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CazM 2011 said:
> 
> 
> Been for a scan today and baby is measuring small, growth has slowed down so they arnt very happy, it's a very different experience to last pregnancy. She was "too big" according to them she was 7lb 6oz about at this time, this baby is barely 5lb so a big difference. Lots of extra appointments and got 2 monitoring CTGs in the next 2 weeks. They were worried told me to keep a close eye on movement, fingers crossed all ok xxxx
> 
> that sounds scary :hugs:
> im curious, what percentile did they say your baby is in?I notice you are in week 34. I had a scan at 35+2 and baby was only 4lbs & 15oz and they said though she is little she is normal and in the 30th percentile. Of course, 30th doesn't sound healthy to me at all but she assured me that there is a huge range of normal and as long as baby isn't 10th percentile or less, they dont get concerned...now based on your baby being about that and you are a week behind what i was...sure i be worried??Click to expand...
> 
> I had a growth scan at 28 weeks and baby was in the 50th percentile line but this scan has dropped to just above the 10th percentile is the worry that growth has slowed down, I think if he/she had followed the same line they wouldn't be worried but as there was such a big difference they arnt very happy. And I think because my first was so much bigger at this stage. Sorry to worry you!! How big we're your first 2? XxxxClick to expand...

Oic. I never had any other scans except for at 20 weeks and 8 weeks. 
My first was 7lbs 10oz at birth (41+5) and my second was 7lbs 4 oz at birth (38+3). the tech was never made aware of my other children's weights tho. 
It's interesting about the percentile differences between US and UK. 
I hope your LO is ok hon :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

CazM 2011 hope all is okay 

Guppy051708 I wouldnt be too worried, as long as you are above the 10%. I mean its not different from babies being much larger than average but still withing the centiles 

gatorj I've had loads of BH but no plug yet. My plug with my first bb was slightly bloody though so dont be worried about that. 

Congratulation to nico82 who had her baby. Mila Ashburner DOB 07.August.2013 6lb 3oz

I am 36 weeks today, the company where i am going my birthing pool rang today and it will be delivered on Tuesday :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

thats exciting you are getting your birth pool mummytochloe! Things are getting soooo close!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Full term TOMORROW!!!! :shock:


----------



## ckylesworld

Guppy051708 said:


> Full term TOMORROW!!!! :shock:

That scares me :haha: I have a little over a week to go and I feel like even then I wont feel like he is ready. Is that crazy?


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: no, not crazy at all! sometimes im in total denial, other times i just wish she would come out! lol


----------



## AnakeRose

Guppy051708 said:


> Full term TOMORROW!!!! :shock:

I know what you mean! I'm full term on Monday :D

My gag reflex has kicked in big time today...I feel like I did in the first trimester!!


----------



## Guppy051708

AnakeRose said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Full term TOMORROW!!!! :shock:
> 
> I know what you mean! I'm full term on Monday :DClick to expand...

:wohoo:


----------



## AnakeRose

Getting some very painful cramping...I'll keep you posted!


----------



## gatorj

mummytochloe said:


> CazM 2011 hope all is okay
> 
> Guppy051708 I wouldnt be too worried, as long as you are above the 10%. I mean its not different from babies being much larger than average but still withing the centiles
> 
> gatorj I've had loads of BH but no plug yet. My plug with my first bb was slightly bloody though so dont be worried about that.
> 
> Congratulation to nico82 who had her baby. Mila Ashburner DOB 07.August.2013 6lb 3oz
> 
> I am 36 weeks today, the company where i am going my birthing pool rang today and it will be delivered on Tuesday :happydance:

Congrats nico!!!

Yay on your birthing pool arriving soon!!!


----------



## YoungNImum

How are you Anake?


----------



## Guppy051708

It's official!!! I'm now a ticking time bomb! :haha:
:wohoo:


Anake- how's it going?


----------



## AnakeRose

Still pregnant. Had consistent regular cramping for about 4 hours and then it just stopped.nothing today.


----------



## YoungNImum

aw dam i thought maybe your next comment might have been 

Iv had my baby boy! but never mind lol glad your ok though :D


----------



## Atlmommy37

I so excited were all getting so close. Anake hoping you getting going. I think just having someone in our groups labor start will make me feel like I'm closer...lol


----------



## klcuk3

I've got my first sweep today, not that I think it'll send me into labour but its exciting to think things could start happening soon! 

I'm just so excited to find out whether baby's pink or blue now xx


----------



## Guppy051708

That is pretty exciting kcluck!

Last night I had 3 'contractions' that woke me up around 3am. They hurt pretty and and felt exactly like back labor. They were about 5 min apart. Obviously nothing cenof them but I did get up to some blood tinged plug this morning.


----------



## ckylesworld

Yesterday my hands swelled so bad I could hardly bend my fingers. That was the first use my hands swelled. My feet have been swelling for about 4-5 weeks. Yesterday my feet were so swollen it was hard to bend them to walk :nope:


----------



## AnakeRose

Yikes! that's no good! Try upping your water intake and sit with your feet elevated. I had that a few weeks ago and just layed on the couch with my feet propped up on pillows for about half hour and it seemed to help.


----------



## massoma8489

Looks like I'm going to have a agust baby lol yesterday I had contractions yesterday @ 3 am I stayed until 7 am then I called L&D and told the nurse that talk to me I had pain in my stomach and the pain came and went every 4 mint. She told me to come in and be checked on the monitor so I went and they took me in and put me on the monitor it turned out to be contractions and my midwife was on call that day I was happy to know that it was her she checked me from below and said I was 5 cmt. And I might have a baby today so they changed my room from treasur to labor room every thing was ready I thought I was going to have a baby from how bad the pain was so they gave me pain med and contractions started coming every 6 mints and started to Seprait out my midwife came at 3 and checked again and said I was 6 cmt.


----------



## massoma8489

Her shift changed and a new midwife came and checked me again and said I wasn't changed still on 6 cmt with no contractions so I was told by her that she will keep me till tomoro which is today sence I'm 6 centimeters so I told her I want to go home and stay on bed rest instead of stay here in the hospital sence my contractions deasperad so I got sent home and till today nothing has changed and I'm still pregnant


----------



## Melissa_M

:shock: That's crazy you're 6cm!!! Sounds like your labour will go quickly once it happens!


----------



## massoma8489

Melissa_M said:


> :shock: That's crazy you're 6cm!!! Sounds like your labour will go quickly once it happens!

Same thing that happened to me with my daughter but just a little diffrent cuz I start at 18 weeks I started at 1 cmt then at 20 something I moved to 4 cmt then at 32 my water broke and I was 6 cmt and at 34 weeks I was induce just incase I get a infaction and that labor lasted from 3:27 am to 10:27 am I thought it wasn't going to take a hour lol but that wasn't the case maybe it will be diffrent this time sence I'm almost full term they say biger baby's are easyer to give birth to


----------



## Phantom710

I'm sure it's been said already... but I'm finding it totally unbelievable that we're HERE, having babies already.... hitting full term..... it's crazy!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

37 Weeks Full Term today!! :happydance:


----------



## klcuk3

Ditto AnakeRose!! Happy Term Day xx


----------



## CazM 2011

So now my mom is going on holiday from 37 weeks in itself not a problem apart from she has said all along she wanted to be our childcare so I have nothing sorted, and everyone else is busy. Fantastic!! And doctors are talking earlier delivery, just want to stop worrying about everything, sorry for the whinge. 

Can't believe people are turning full term and dilating!! Babies will be coming out soon xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats on you full termys! yay!

I had my 37 week appt today and found out im GBS positive...sucks. but at least i know, i guess...just wasnt expecting it since i never had it with my other two, but i do understand it comes and goes.


----------



## MadamRose

Guppy051708 sorry to hear that do you have to do anything specific because of it?


----------



## Guppy051708

mummytochloe said:


> Guppy051708 sorry to hear that do you have to do anything specific because of it?

yeah. My options are IV antibiotic in the hospital (not doing that lol), IV AntiB at home w the MWs, theres an antiseptic vaginal wash i can use that will kill the bacteria in the vagina (Hibiclense), water birth (can help cleanse it, apparently but isn't totally effective) or do nothing. Ive opted for the vaginal antiseptic. Its the least invasive but also just as effective as the IV line. With my moms history with giving birth to me and my nearly dying from Strep B blood posioning, it def doesn't sit well with me to do nothing (Even though her case was extremly rare). So im going to do the antiseptic wash. I dont have to do it until my water breaks. Then its once every 4 hours. So thats what ive decided. and im also having a waterbirth, so between the two im hopeful that will clear things out well enough to not infect the baby.


----------



## MadamRose

that's good Guppy051708 at least you can still have the birth you want :D hope it all goes smoothly.

Wonder which one of us lovely ladies will have baby next


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks hon :friends: im thinking the same :)

I cant wait to meet this LO! some days i feel like i'll be pregnant until 42 weeks and others i think "today is the day" (foolishly :lol:)

I know there were a couple premies in this thread, but im happily surprised that there havn't been more! Ive been apart of 4 threads so far (one with angel baby, one with DS1, DS2, and of course this one) and usually there are quite a few more babys born a bit early, so well done ladies and babies!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes when i had Chloe there was loads of early births I've been surprised there hasn't in there.

And like you one day i think oh i may go into labour in the next few days, because im getting so many pains, the next i think no i am definitely going over.


----------



## Guppy051708

yess! thats excatly it! ive had really bad back labor style pains all weekend, nauesa, vomiting, big d. constant dull ache. but then i think, yeah right, like today is going to be the day (*Sarcasm* lol)


----------



## AnakeRose

I've been having back pain and period like cramping since Saturday. I wish it would just start already!


----------



## MadamRose

I agree AnakeRose i keep having similar things :dohh:


----------



## Kiss08

11 days until full-term. I wanted to wait until Sept 1 as my insurance improves then but I'm ready to meet my baby, not be pregnant anymore, and to be on maternity leave. Getting so uncomfortable... and still a month to go until due date... bleh..


----------



## klcuk3

I've had loads of Braxton hick tightenings today and a little show, nothing really to write home about though! 

I don't know if I like waiting for this ticking time bomb...yes it's exciting but I hate not knowing when it'll all happen!


----------



## nico82

Just popping in to see if anyone else has had their little one yet? 

It's day 7 for me and baby Mila in hospital and starting to feel down. Mila came a month early but has lost 10% of her birth weight and doesn't cue feed and is very sleepy and doesn't arouse to feed. They have nasal gastro feeds going with expressed milk but I would prefer her to wake proper and demand the breast :cry:

It's so hard I never saw her for 14 hours after she was born due to emergency c-section and only just got to try first bath and diaper change at day 6.
I just want to go home :cry:

Birth Story

I had a few days of aches, sniffles and sore throat so when it progressed to a cough I made a dr appointment. On 07 August 2013 I went to the GP and waited two hours in pain to be seen only to be told there could be another 90 minute wait. So I walked out to find another GP who said I had pay $50 upfront and couldn't see them until tomorrow. Rang my midwife in tears, by this stage I could barely walk, stomach rock hard and intense pain all over even hurt to breath.
I drove home as best as I could and sat in the car an hour trying to get the guts to move in so much pain. I was home alone.
I made it to my bed and I tried to use the toilet and couldn't as it hurt too much to sit down. So fell onto the bed and cried until I fell asleep. I woke an hour later and I couldn't move, couldn't sit up and I rolled onto my back and screamed in pain. Tried to push myself up with hands and no luck. Lucky my mobile was next to me and I called my partner who came home. He dialed an ambulance.

The entire time he was on the phone I could hear them tell him to remove my pants, I screamed for him not to touch me as any movement hurt. The ambulance came and tried to move me and I said no no no don't touch me! Choking on tears. They gave me gas which I couldn't use as each breath of it (shallow) I coughed which hurt me more. Each bump made me cry in pain.

I was taken to labor and delivery where at least 20 people assessed me. They talked appendicitis (burst), gall stones, infection, placental abruption, even told my partner to sign papers for a nasal gastric tube to be inserted in me that I may be taken to high dependency unit afterwards for monitoring, even said they may have to remove parts of my bowel etc. I was in a daze but just wanted the pain to stop!

I was then given an exam, no dilation of cervix still long and closed, and they inserted a catheter which was like a tickle compared to the pain I was in. Then I was told they were removing the baby as they couldn't give me anymore pethadine it was affecting the baby, her heart rate was at 199 BPM. I was also being given morphine. So I cried so hard when they said I was going under GA and not EPI and both me and my partner wouldn't be there when she was born or to find out the sex as we had stayed team yellow for the entire time.
I just wanted my partner there I was so afraid. We hadnt packed bags, done the nursery or even put the carseat in the car.

I felt like I was stuck in a dream. Could only feel my partners hand stroking mine now and then and people calling me to open eyes and listen to them.

They wheeled me off to surgery. My partner kissed me goodbye and then he was gone. I had no energy to cry, just begged them to make the pain stop.

I remember feeling my arms being taped down to the sides. Four anesthetists inserting central lines into my arms to control my blood pressure. I watched as long pipes were pushed in, felt like I was frozen but in pain. No control, tears falling down my face one of them said my name and asked if I remembered her from labor and delivery, everyone looked the same. I didn't know anyone.
The surgeon leant down and said "trust us, you will be ok"

I then had gas which made me try to analyze what it smelt like, I asked why am I not falling asleep. He said now you will, as they pushed an iv sedative down my drip. I closed my eyes and heard them say. "Ok let's go she is falling asleep now"

I woke up and I don't actually remember much apart from wanting my partner and STILL feeling pain. Then realizing it must be from surgery. Apparently I lost over a litre of blood, my placenta was rigid also. I think it took me awhile to ask if it was a boy or girl. 

They did exploratory surgery also so my incision is up and down not the usual c-section. They keep telling me I had major surgery, it's been hard to walk, sit up or even move and to make matters worse I was constipated 5 days!

Laxatives, and two anenamas later I finally went six times in half an hour!!!!
I am barely eating at the moment and one breast produced a lot of milk and the other barely any. Feeling deflated.

I just want to go home with my baby and be a family.

This is a photo of Mila.

Love to all and I pray your births are not as stressful :hugs:
Thanks for supporting me!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Guppy051708

AnakeRose said:


> I've been having back pain and period like cramping since Saturday. I wish it would just start already!




mummytochloe said:


> I agree AnakeRose i keep having similar things :dohh:

:hugs: ladies. ive been having this too since thursday! not so much the menstrual type cramping by my back has been in agony since and i havn't been able to find much relief at all. I never had this happen in my other pregnancys. 

i did go to the chiropractor today and he said my tailbone was outta wack. He adjusted me and helped a little, but im still having a lot of dull ache and it still hurts pretty bad. 


wonder if this means we will all go on the same day? :D
:dust:


----------



## AnakeRose

OMG Nico I had tears in my eyes reading that! So sorry you went through all of that pain :hugs:

On the positive side, she's absolutely gorgeous!! Just hold onto that little one tight.


----------



## tekkitten

I hope you get to go home soon Nico <3 and she is adorable, congrats! Sorry it wasn't the best experience, but she is here now and hopefully soon you can all be together at home as a family.


----------



## AnakeRose

ugh, I can't stand up for more than 10 minutes at a time. I don't know how the diabetes clinic ladies expect me to go for a walk! My stomach feels like I've pulled all the muscles in the top of my bump. :sad1: I'm so ready for this to be over. It's not contractions, but I'm in a lot of pain. Burning muscles feeling like I've been doing situps for days.


----------



## nik25

Nico lots of thoughts and prayers coming your way!! Sorry you had such a stressful time! She is gorgeous! Congratulations and hopefully you will all come home together soon:)


----------



## Melissa_M

:hugs: Nico what a gorgeous baby girl you have there <3 
So sorry your experience was so stressful :( Hope you recover well from the surgery and can take your baby girl home soon :hugs:


----------



## Kiss08

Nico - sorry you had such a traumatic experience!! Did they figure out what was wrong??


----------



## massoma8489

nico82 said:


> Just popping in to see if anyone else has had their little one yet?
> 
> It's day 7 for me and baby Mila in hospital and starting to feel down. Mila came a month early but has lost 10% of her birth weight and doesn't cue feed and is very sleepy and doesn't arouse to feed. They have nasal gastro feeds going with expressed milk but I would prefer her to wake proper and demand the breast :cry:
> 
> It's so hard I never saw her for 14 hours after she was born due to emergency c-section and only just got to try first bath and diaper change at day 6.
> I just want to go home :cry:
> 
> Birth Story
> 
> I had a few days of aches, sniffles and sore throat so when it progressed to a cough I made a dr appointment. On 07 August 2013 I went to the GP and waited two hours in pain to be seen only to be told there could be another 90 minute wait. So I walked out to find another GP who said I had pay $50 upfront and couldn't see them until tomorrow. Rang my midwife in tears, by this stage I could barely walk, stomach rock hard and intense pain all over even hurt to breath.
> I drove home as best as I could and sat in the car an hour trying to get the guts to move in so much pain. I was home alone.
> I made it to my bed and I tried to use the toilet and couldn't as it hurt too much to sit down. So fell onto the bed and cried until I fell asleep. I woke an hour later and I couldn't move, couldn't sit up and I rolled onto my back and screamed in pain. Tried to push myself up with hands and no luck. Lucky my mobile was next to me and I called my partner who came home. He dialed an ambulance.
> 
> The entire time he was on the phone I could hear them tell him to remove my pants, I screamed for him not to touch me as any movement hurt. The ambulance came and tried to move me and I said no no no don't touch me! Choking on tears. They gave me gas which I couldn't use as each breath of it (shallow) I coughed which hurt me more. Each bump made me cry in pain.
> 
> I was taken to labor and delivery where at least 20 people assessed me. They talked appendicitis (burst), gall stones, infection, placental abruption, even told my partner to sign papers for a nasal gastric tube to be inserted in me that I may be taken to high dependency unit afterwards for monitoring, even said they may have to remove parts of my bowel etc. I was in a daze but just wanted the pain to stop!
> 
> I was then given an exam, no dilation of cervix still long and closed, and they inserted a catheter which was like a tickle compared to the pain I was in. Then I was told they were removing the baby as they couldn't give me anymore pethadine it was affecting the baby, her heart rate was at 199 BPM. I was also being given morphine. So I cried so hard when they said I was going under GA and not EPI and both me and my partner wouldn't be there when she was born or to find out the sex as we had stayed team yellow for the entire time.
> I just wanted my partner there I was so afraid. We hadnt packed bags, done the nursery or even put the carseat in the car.
> 
> I felt like I was stuck in a dream. Could only feel my partners hand stroking mine now and then and people calling me to open eyes and listen to them.
> 
> They wheeled me off to surgery. My partner kissed me goodbye and then he was gone. I had no energy to cry, just begged them to make the pain stop.
> 
> I remember feeling my arms being taped down to the sides. Four anesthetists inserting central lines into my arms to control my blood pressure. I watched as long pipes were pushed in, felt like I was frozen but in pain. No control, tears falling down my face one of them said my name and asked if I remembered her from labor and delivery, everyone looked the same. I didn't know anyone.
> The surgeon leant down and said "trust us, you will be ok"
> 
> I then had gas which made me try to analyze what it smelt like, I asked why am I not falling asleep. He said now you will, as they pushed an iv sedative down my drip. I closed my eyes and heard them say. "Ok let's go she is falling asleep now"
> 
> I woke up and I don't actually remember much apart from wanting my partner and STILL feeling pain. Then realizing it must be from surgery. Apparently I lost over a litre of blood, my placenta was rigid also. I think it took me awhile to ask if it was a boy or girl.
> 
> They did exploratory surgery also so my incision is up and down not the usual c-section. They keep telling me I had major surgery, it's been hard to walk, sit up or even move and to make matters worse I was constipated 5 days!
> 
> Laxatives, and two anenamas later I finally went six times in half an hour!!!!
> I am barely eating at the moment and one breast produced a lot of milk and the other barely any. Feeling deflated.
> 
> I just want to go home with my baby and be a family.
> 
> This is a photo of Mila.
> 
> Love to all and I pray your births are not as stressful :hugs:
> Thanks for supporting me!

Happy for u Hun at 36 better then 34 she will catch on trust me my baby was born at 34 weeks and I had the same problems but I hope u feel better and she amazingly buetiuful


----------



## Asher

Nico that all sounds so stressful, I'm glad you're on the mend now but wow what a way to have a baby. She is beautiful. Hugs. Xx


----------



## MadamRose

Hope you get home soon nico sorry you're having a rough time

Anake hope the pain gets better

You never know we may guppy but I still think I may go overdue :dohh:

Pool arrived early this morning, everything as it should be. Term by my dates which in a way I trust more than scan so baby can feel free to come now


----------



## YoungNImum

nico what a beautiful miss she is, m sure it all feels alittle unreal while your in hospital, but once your both home im sure you will enjoy your time lots more with your beautiful girl 
Mila x


----------



## Atlmommy37

Nico: so sorry for your experience. She is beautiful!


----------



## Guppy051708

Nico- I know I congratulated u in a different thread but congrats again! She is just beautiful. <3 I hope ur recovery is going well :flower:


----------



## klcuk3

Nico congratulations on your beautiful daughter and sorry you had such a rough time x hope you're both home soon xx


----------



## Phantom710

Nico-- sorry for your experience-- but she's adorable :) Congrats momma!


----------



## HeatherLTBee

nico82

That sounds absolutely HORRIBLE
But thank GOD you are both okay. She is GORGEOUS!
Congratulations :)


----------



## massoma8489

I'm hoping other women can share their stories of how long they were 6 cm dilated before they went into labor. I've been like that for about 4 days now. I just need to know how long this is likely to last.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Nick so sorry to hear of such a traumatic birth :-( I hope all of this passes for you very quickly and you and your beautiful little girl can be home shortly!


----------



## stargazer01

Nico, she is beautiful! Congratulations! Sorry the birth was so traumatic for you. :hugs: 
I'll be meeting my lo next Tuesday, getting nervous for the c-section. 
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Atlmommy37

DR appointment today. I'm 1cm dilated I've been crampy since yesterday. Now I'm really uncomfortable. :yipee: so maybe not too much longer for me


----------



## AnakeRose

Atlmommy37 said:


> DR appointment today. I'm 1cm dilated I've been crampy since yesterday. Now I'm really uncomfortable. :yipee: so maybe not too much longer for me

I had one today too...doctor didn't even check me :brat: 

Just start already!


----------



## cammy

Hey ladies, sorry with the move and being sick I couldn't really get any BnB time in. 

Congrats to the couple ladies who have had their bubs :D I noticed it on the front page.

I am feeling very very very very very pregnant right now :O 
I have pretty much everything except for swelling, but I'm sure that will hit me soon too.

Had my first weekly appointment today and Baby boy is no longer transverse but he's also still very high and free. He is measuring average too :D
Next week is a big appointment, bloods, tests, talking about VBAC labour/birth and my options. Got to go through our plan and discuss what sorts of induction we are allowed if we need it. Also going to be talking about the chances of a repeat c-section and possibly booking one as a back up for around 40/41 weeks.

They are going to start giving me a stretch and sweep at every appointment after this next one so that we can have a better chance at achieving our VBAC.

I am soooo ready not to be pregnant but at the same time I am not prepared to be a mum of 2 just yet, so I am glad to have the time.

How is everyone else going?

Who's due date is next?


----------



## nico82

It sure sounds like some of you are going to go into labour any minute now!!!!

I still check daily to see how you are all doing :hugs:

Day 8 for Mila. Dropped from 6lb 3oz to 5lb 5oz in a week. Having episodes of apnea and turning blue and not breathing :cry: still fighting some infection so back on antibiotics and fed nasal gastrically. She may not be discharged for a few more weeks :(


----------



## AnakeRose

Going to make a mess of my kitchen this weekend and stock up our freezer with meals that we can just throw in the oven or the slow cooker :)


----------



## gatorj

AnakeRose said:


> Going to make a mess of my kitchen this weekend and stock up our freezer with meals that we can just throw in the oven or the slow cooker :)

Good idea! I was thinking of doing this too in a bit..trying to come up w ideas.


----------



## massoma8489

nico82 said:


> It sure sounds like some of you are going to go into labour any minute now!!!!
> 
> I still check daily to see how you are all doing :hugs:
> 
> Day 8 for Mila. Dropped from 6lb 3oz to 5lb 5oz in a week. Having episodes of apnea and turning blue and not breathing :cry: still fighting some infection so back on antibiotics and fed nasal gastrically. She may not be discharged for a few more weeks :(

Oh Hun I prey to god for both of you to be better soon it so hard not having ur baby by u my daughter had to be in the nicu for a week and I couldn't not Handel leaving her after each visit I was in tears and crying but keep preying for ur little one ur the mother and god looks at ur preys for ur baby feel better soon Hun ur post made me tear up


----------



## massoma8489

I feel so scared being this far at 6 cm and still pregnt


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs: nico come on Mila you can do it

My midwife doesn't seem like she will be checking me at all and dont see her again til 38+6. Though in a way id rather her not as she said some 2nd+ time muns can sit at 4cm for a week or two not knowing


----------



## AnakeRose

gatorj said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Going to make a mess of my kitchen this weekend and stock up our freezer with meals that we can just throw in the oven or the slow cooker :)
> 
> Good idea! I was thinking of doing this too in a bit..trying to come up w ideas.Click to expand...

I just looked up make ahead meals or freezer meals and found a bunch. Picked 5 recipes out of the bunch and I'm going shopping on Friday. 

Took today off sick from work...I didn't sleep a wink because I was having really bad cramping all night. I still have one shift left so hopefully I can make it through it.


----------



## AnakeRose

Ok my cat won't leave me alone today. She constantly wants on my lap and up on my shoulder. She hasn't left my side all day. Wonder if she senses labor is close. She usually follows me around, but today she's insisting that she stays right beside me. I went to the bathroom and closed the door and she went bananas because she was on the outside. Hmmm...interesting. Maybe there's a reason I called in sick today. I couldn't sleep a wink last night and had some random cramping.


----------



## Guppy051708

^it's totally possible! my cat acted like that before my water broke with DS2


----------



## MadamRose

They say pets and children can sense these things fingers crossed


----------



## klcuk3

I was going to ask if it applied to children too as my two yr old has become a limpet the last couple of days but I think it's probably more a phase she's going through rather than she can sense labour's coming soon! Xx


----------



## Guppy051708

hmm...what are the signs in children? would love to know ahead of time when this show is gonna get on the road :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

I dunno what they are meant to be but loads people say they think their children know I wish I knew how they could so we would know too


----------



## Guppy051708

LOL yeah that would be a great secret to be in on! :haha:

im getting all flu-like symptoms. started last night. it's continuing today. I had that both times before my water broke (5 days before DS1 and 2 days before DS2) so i really hope this isn't just coincidence! lol


----------



## MadamRose

Hope it's a good sign :) 

I've been having painful BH on and off all day. Definitely not just my normal uncomfortable BH, also back pain most of day hoping they may be good signs


----------



## Guppy051708

lets hope so for us both! :D


----------



## AnakeRose

Guppy051708 said:


> LOL yeah that would be a great secret to be in on! :haha:
> 
> im getting all flu-like symptoms. started last night. it's continuing today. I had that both times before my water broke (5 days before DS1 and 2 days before DS2) so i really hope this isn't just coincidence! lol

Oooh that's interesting you said that! All I want to do is sleep today and I feel like throwing up. And on the other side of that I can't get enough food into me. I'm starving, but I have to be careful due to blood sugar testing. Baby is probably having a growth spurt or something. 

What I'm finding interesting though is I've been eating stuff that 'should' be spiking my blood glucose and I'm abnormally low today!


----------



## nik25

Just wanted to share a few of our Maternity pics :)


----------



## nik25

also i'm just curious if anyone else is having bad mood swings? I'm 36 weeks and all of the sudden i'm just crazy hormonal, like I could cry at any minute and I feel almost like I have the flu. I'm super tired and lazy. It makes me wonder if something is fixing to start happening.


----------



## AnakeRose

Yeppers! My poor husband has had a thick skin lately. I have a box of Kleenex on my coffee table because I can cry at the drop of a hat.


----------



## gatorj

AnakeRose said:


> Ok my cat won't leave me alone today. She constantly wants on my lap and up on my shoulder. She hasn't left my side all day. Wonder if she senses labor is close. She usually follows me around, but today she's insisting that she stays right beside me. I went to the bathroom and closed the door and she went bananas because she was on the outside. Hmmm...interesting. Maybe there's a reason I called in sick today. I couldn't sleep a wink last night and had some random cramping.

Ooh interesting!!!


----------



## gatorj

nik25 said:


> Just wanted to share a few of our Maternity pics :)
> View attachment 657963
> 
> 
> View attachment 657967

Beautiful!!


----------



## gatorj

nico82 said:


> It sure sounds like some of you are going to go into labour any minute now!!!!
> 
> I still check daily to see how you are all doing :hugs:
> 
> Day 8 for Mila. Dropped from 6lb 3oz to 5lb 5oz in a week. Having episodes of apnea and turning blue and not breathing :cry: still fighting some infection so back on antibiotics and fed nasal gastrically. She may not be discharged for a few more weeks :(

Sending many positive thoughts and prayers your way!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## massoma8489

Today I been feeling so moodee I'm having tarible mode swings


----------



## MadamRose

Beautiful nik25 and yes mood swings here


----------



## Phantom710

Appointment today and Dr. guessed the twins will be arriving in the next 2.5 - 3.5 weeks. 
He didn't check me for dilation because he doesn't want to irritate anything.

I don't even have my bags packed yet. Guess I should get on that.


----------



## MadamRose

How exciting phantom. 

I've been loosing my plug since yesterday thought I'd lost it all but keeps coming. Out away from home for hubby's birthday in middle of nowhere so baby best not come then and hubby on night shift tonight


----------



## ckylesworld

I was put on bed rest yesterday because of high BP. It was 150/90 :cry:


----------



## nik25

Sounds like everyone is getting so close!!! I just got back from my OB appt. and since baby girl is still frank breech we scheduled a c-section for September 6th!! Yikes...only 3 more weeks! :) ckylesworld- hope your BP levels out! Sorry you have to be on bed rest


----------



## MadamRose

Hugs ckykesworld hope all is okay


----------



## MadamRose

Your c sec date is my due date nik did they say any chance of baby turning


----------



## nik25

My OB Dr. Said its possible she could turn still on her own and they will do a quick ultrasound just before c-section to make sure she hasn't yet. Since she is frank breech (feet by head) my Dr. Said its way harder for them to get flipped around and doesn't expect her to turn.


----------



## MadamRose

Have you had a nosy at spinning babies website. May do nothing but may be worth a shot.


----------



## Bumpbananas

Think its my hormones but my mother in law coming in 2 weeks time and I'm dreading it, told her I might stay in the house to rest as I'm tired while she's here and she got offended... Then she moaned I called her later than I said I would.. I'm totally knackered and still long list of stuff to do before baba arrives and whenever she stays I find getting her food and drinks tiring!! I feel annoyed already !!! Grrr rant over ..


----------



## MadamRose

Midnight and woken up wanting to be sick but not physically being able to :(


----------



## tekkitten

Is anyone else in pain only during the night? I had the worst pelvic pressure/period type pains last night... so much so that it overshadowed the pain in my shoulder, as I seem to have buggered it somehow. My pelvic pain only seems to happen during the night for some reason. Anyone know why?


----------



## Kiss08

tekkitten said:


> Is anyone else in pain only during the night? I had the worst pelvic pressure/period type pains last night... so much so that it overshadowed the pain in my shoulder, as I seem to have buggered it somehow. My pelvic pain only seems to happen during the night for some reason. Anyone know why?

I have the same thing. I assume its because I'm not moving much in the night and my hips get sore. If I put a pillow between my legs, I get sore from stretching my hips too much. If I don't put a pillow between my legs, I get sore from my legs collapsing on one another. However, during the day I can adjust whenever I need to. That's my guess as to why but I have no suggestions as to how to help it!!


----------



## Atlmommy37

tekkitten said:


> Is anyone else in pain only during the night? I had the worst pelvic pressure/period type pains last night... so much so that it overshadowed the pain in my shoulder, as I seem to have buggered it somehow. My pelvic pain only seems to happen during the night for some reason. Anyone know why?

This is so me. I always have the worst pelvic pain and cramps at night. I start thinking it will lead to something...but nope.


----------



## Guppy051708

I have SPD and it's def the worst at night. My MW said that is the most common time for it to hurt. Not sure why, really, but it is. I too sleep with a pillow between my legs and that sort of helps. Im also taking Calcium Magnesium Citrate in liquid form per the MW and amazingly it does help some. I mean i still hurt, no doubt, but i notice the nights i dont take it, i am in dire pain.

the chiropractor has helped immensely also. I would tell anyone to go see a chiro especially if you are having back and pelvic pain.


----------



## Guppy051708

nik25- dont lose hope yet! My LO was laying sideways (ouch!) until almost 36 weeks, so it's totally possible that your could still flip :hugs: but i know how stressful that can be. Im glad they are scanning you before the CS though, just in case :D

AFM- oh my! have the BHs been kicking up tday!!!!! i seriously feel like my stomach has been one tight mess all day. it's really really increased in the last two hours. no pain though, except for once. but they are happening so often now im nearly out of breath! i really hope this leads to something but if not, i really hope im at least progressing somehow!


----------



## MadamRose

Hope it leads to something guppy


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks...i doubt it will :haha:


----------



## AnakeRose

tekkitten said:


> Is anyone else in pain only during the night? I had the worst pelvic pressure/period type pains last night... so much so that it overshadowed the pain in my shoulder, as I seem to have buggered it somehow. My pelvic pain only seems to happen during the night for some reason. Anyone know why?

I am finding it almost unbearable to lie in bed at night. My hips hurt so bad when I lie on my side. I can't lie on my back because my legs go numb. Tried sleeping sitting up in a chair, but my bad back didn't like that at all. I just want to sleep!!


----------



## MadamRose

You never know guppy, though I say same every single sign I have I go could be positive but probably baby teasing me lol


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: so true! i have a good feeling about this weekend, dont know why, but really hoping so! I am so anxious to get birth done :lol: i just want to meet this little one and move on with our life.

i never had BHs in my other pregnancys. IVe had them for quite a few weeks with this one. it's weird how different this third pregnancy has been compared to the other two. I really hope this crazy increase in BHs mean something! ...do they usually? im not even sure since i never had them before. And i never went through "false labor" bc i never had much a twinge before my water broke. And my water breaks before labor starts, so i know that if i hurt it has to be the real deal.


----------



## MadamRose

I had them with chloe but could only tell from trace this time had from 20 something weeks. Its body practicing for labour maybe because you laboured a few times muscles know what they doing and that's why you can feel. Fingers crossed for this weekend . 

I currently can't sleep woke up as midnight feeling sick and bh keeping me awake


----------



## Guppy051708

good to know. Yeah, ive def had them since like 28is weeks, but today it has been pretty much all day. 

i hope you are able to get some sleep :hugs: maybe yours will lead to something too :winkwink:


----------



## gatorj

At my dr's appt today, she mentioned that the pelvic pain can be due to inc pressure on the cervix/position of the baby. She said it can feel like stabbing pain at times.

I too find sleeping challenging. One good thing is that we recently purchased a bed that is adjustable. I now have to set it so I have an angle, to sleep. It makes rolling over and getting up that much easier. Last night I got not only a cramp in my right calf, but then it in both left and right glutes (as I throw my leg over the pillow). Ugh!!!!!!! Achy legs today!!! :sleep:


----------



## MadamRose

The stabbing pain is horrible that's the one I get :dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

ooo, i hate it when i feel like the inside of my cervix is being scratched :shock:
I seriously wonder if they looked at my uterus if it has a bunch of scratches :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Someone gotta have a baby soon that's my only thought on it all :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Please be me! Please be me! Please be me!!! :rofl:


----------



## gatorj

:thumbup: Ya'll are farther along so I hope it is you guys before me!!


----------



## MadamRose

I'll be happy for whoever it is just can't believe we haven't had more. I think we may suddenly have big influx of births at once


----------



## Guppy051708

Yeah. Maybe we have synced our cycles up being in this thread :rofl:


----------



## massoma8489

I'm still pregnet


----------



## Guppy051708

^thats a good thing before term, right?? :shrug:


----------



## stargazer01

I haven't posted in a while, don't quite feel like I fit in the August or September threads with my due date. But I have been reading up on you all regularly. :)

My c-section is scheduled for Tuesday, getting nervous but excited too!

I hope you all are feeling well. As for the pains at night while sleeping, I get them too, I feel like I constantly flip from side to side. Insomnia is bad right now for me. 

Will update with the birth of my daughter when I get home from the hospital next week. :hugs: to you all.


----------



## Atlmommy37

Guppy since your further i wish you to be next to go. Me and mummy can duke it out for second...hehe


----------



## Guppy051708

Why thank ya :flower:



stargazer01 said:


> I haven't posted in a while, don't quite feel like I fit in the August or September threads with my due date. But I have been reading up on you all regularly. :)
> 
> My c-section is scheduled for Tuesday, getting nervous but excited too!
> 
> I hope you all are feeling well. As for the pains at night while sleeping, I get them too, I feel like I constantly flip from side to side. Insomnia is bad right now for me.
> 
> Will update with the birth of my daughter when I get home from the hospital next week. :hugs: to you all.

Best of luck meeting ur LO! I bet ur are ao excited! Nice to have an end date too

Dont feel ledt out here. I have two EDDs- august 31st and sept 1st. And these gurls have still been pretty awesome :friends:


----------



## stargazer01

Thanks guppy! :D 

I have 2 due dates also, August 27 by my doctor's measurements early on and Sept. 1 from my calculations from lmp. 

I bet you won't be far behind me. You will be holding your lo before you know it. :)


----------



## Melissa_M

I have my section booked for Sept 10th and I don't plan on going before that....in fact I think it might turn my world upside down if I went into labour before then :haha: I'm so excited to be able to plan everything this time!!!

I hope some of the full-term mommies start having babies soon! So exciting!


----------



## cammy

I thought we'd have more announcements by now, I guess we all might just go into labour around the same time haha

I have had many many sleepless nights, so uncomfortable, waking up feeling like I am going to vomit and OMG I need to pee every blooming second :S
Apparently bub is still pretty high and free so I can't imagine what it's going to be like when he engages.

36 weeks today, getting really excited for labour. Could happen any day,


----------



## MadamRose

How exciting Melissa hooe you dont go early. 

Full term from scan date today


----------



## Kiss08

I just want to stay in bed all day but have to go to work instead. Definitely taking a nap (maybe two!) today as I am just exhausted. Agh! Why am I still working?! DH will be gone all weekend at a bachelors party so there's not even much motivation to get through to the weekend... I'm so done with pregnancy right now...


----------



## Melissa_M

I just want to stay in bed all day too - but these pesky kids need to be fed and cared for :lol:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: darn kids! JUST KIDDING!


----------



## MadamRose

I wanted to stay in bed all day too, didn't get back to sleep til gone 3 after waking up feeling sick. Somehow managed to motivate myself to go swimming and the park. Having 5 minute sit down at park now while sister runs after her


----------



## Kiss08

Ohhhh man.. should've stayed in bed. Having an incredibly frustrating workday!! Maybe I'll work on my birth plan though. Or thank you cards from my shower! Clearly, I have a lot of work responsibilities to attend to.... :comp:


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs: kiss08


----------



## AnakeRose

First day of mat leave for me :) 

I'm doing a cooking marathon today and tomorrow to stock our freezer before bubs gets here. Been feeling a little light headed today, but I'm going to get this done!


----------



## MadamRose

What sort of things you doing I could do with doing the same


----------



## AnakeRose

Breakfasts:
4 breakfast casseroles (4 portions in each)
Breakfast burritos mix
Biscuits 

Lunch/Dinner:
Turkey/spicy pork meat balls 
English muffin pizzas
Slow cooker chicken alfredo (without the pasta)
Slow cooker beef stew
Slow cooker orange chicken thighs

Finished the casseroles and I'm working on the burritos right now. Getting the labor intensive stuff done first. The rest is basically throw in a freezer bag.

Guess this is my nesting phase. Wish it would include cleaning!! I'm cleaning as I go today, but I hate cleaning lol


----------



## tekkitten

I haven't even thought about meals yet! Lol, however, my guy is a Chef, and his best friend is going to be coming up 3 days after due date, and is also a chef :) I think I will leave it up to them to make food and fill my freezer!

I think my only major things to do are build the stroller and playpen, and clean the car and install car seat! I feel very accomplished :)


----------



## MadamRose

Wow are they recipes you already know sound lovely. What's a breakfast casserole though? 

Cleaning car is on our list too tekkitten


----------



## AnakeRose

basically everything breakfast in a pan. The one I'm using has eggs, day old bread, cooked breakfast sausage, onion, pepper, broccoli, cheese and a few spices. Just chop everything and mix it all in a bowl and pour into a pan. I'll post the recipes when I'm all done.

Breakfast burritos have egg, sausage, onion, peppers, red pepper flakes & cheese. Divided it all into ziploc bags and then thaw and fill tortillas (4 small) and microwave. They're yummy :)


----------



## MadamRose

They all sound wonderful. Recipes would be wonderful


----------



## tekkitten

mummy, its just one of those things right. You don't want to do it too early, so it has a chance to get dirty, but you dont want to leave it too late either :) If only we knew when the babies were really coming, would be so much better!


----------



## CazM 2011

Wow you are so organised!! I just can't see me batch cooking in time. We are sorting the nursery tonight once LO is in bed as she tries to help, got loads of clothes to sell ill never use so hopefully get some pennies. The rooms kinda turned into a junk room and my new(eBay) gliding crib is sitting in my kitchen lol. 

Does anyone else get stitch pains? Midwife said it was baby lying on a nerve but its frustrating me now as i can't do everything I want. Xxx


----------



## MadamRose

I agree tekkitten though baby won't be in it on way from hospital as I'll be home already so dh could always do after. 

I get stich pain but put it more down to doing a lot than baby's position


----------



## AnakeRose

Been getting a lot of instances where it feels like I have to poop really bad and like NOW, but nothing ever comes out. Oh I hope it's not early labor!! I still have a lot of cooking to do!


----------



## MadamRose

I am sure your one of the few hoping it's not labour lol hope its not til you're ready


----------



## CazM 2011

I'm hoping for no labour so he/she can grow a bit more. I really wanna know if we are having a boy or girl now though, has everybody got names sorted? Xx


----------



## MadamRose

Don't blame you caz almost 37 weeks though so not long. 

We've got names for either but told no one and won't til birth


----------



## Melissa_M

Our baby girl will be named Nora Jean <3


----------



## stargazer01

Melissa_M
I love the name Nora, it's beautiful! One of my friends named their daughter that. We are still struggling with names, have a short list, but may have to meet our lo first to see which name fits best.


----------



## nico82

Mila still in hospital :cry: had a lumbar puncture and found out today she has a type of meningitis :cry: praying for her with all my heart, wishing she was home with her mummy and daddy.

Hoping you all have your babies soon, sending all my love and support throu your births. Can't wait to see more arriving :hugs:


----------



## Melissa_M

Nico :hugs: Thinking of you and little Mila


----------



## massoma8489

Honestly I'm wishing I can give birth on Saturday be cuz there's the most nices midwife on call tomoro from 7 am to 7 pm But really I'm ok getting anyone just not docters I like midwifes more there more down to earth and off explain docters are just scary for me they seem a little dry and not friendly. Thing is my original midwife doesn't come on my dilivery day but at the same time she maybe there they work as a team and I could get anyone but with my last pregnecy I had the opertonite to meet all the midwife that worked there becuz I stayed there for a couple of months


----------



## massoma8489

nico82 said:


> Mila still in hospital :cry: had a lumbar puncture and found out today she has a type of meningitis :cry: praying for her with all my heart, wishing she was home with her mummy and daddy.
> 
> Hoping you all have your babies soon, sending all my love and support throu your births. Can't wait to see more arriving :hugs:

Hope Mila becomes alrit Hun I know how u feel when she's in one place and ur in one place I used to cry my eyes out in the middle of the nit


----------



## massoma8489

Guppy051708 said:


> ^thats a good thing before term, right?? :shrug:

It is but I'm 6 cm gess I'm just just tired of waiting I wish someone can just tell me when I'm going to give birth


----------



## MadamRose

Massive :hug: nico really hope Mila is okay. Sure she will be home before you know it x


----------



## Atlmommy37

Nico praying for you and beautiful Mila.:hugs:


----------



## klcuk3

Is anyone else completely shattered?! I don't think I could be anymore tired x

I feel rather off today, spd is sore, tightenings all day but not really painful x 

Hope Mila stays strong Nico xx thoughts are with you all xx


----------



## Kiss08

Bump shots from months 1-8. One to go!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AnakeRose

Great photos Kiss!

Praying for Mila and Nico today. Hope she comes home soon. 

Dentist appt for me today ugh...I just hope I can sit in the chair for that long. Been feeling really light headed on my back lately.


----------



## vic161209

:hugs: nico. cant imagine how hard it must b for u :nope:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hug: nico. I hope Mila gets better asap :hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

Ok I've only been on mat leave for 2 days and I'm already bored out of my mind!


----------



## MadamRose

Hope you fine something to fill your time anake.


----------



## massoma8489

Still pregnant but I feel it close I only have four cm to go just the thought of it seems close


----------



## Kiss08

AnakeRose said:


> Ok I've only been on mat leave for 2 days and I'm already bored out of my mind!

I'm not on mat leave yet but I do have lots of time in my hands at work. I have been trying to come up with projects I've been wanting to do for a while, make a list if these and then slowly work through them. For example, last week I digitally organized all my photos from 2007 on. I also go on Pinterest quite a bit and actually do some of the projects. I make sure I get out and walk at least 1-2 times a day to keep myself from going stir crazy. I do watch a lot of TV/movies, too! Haha.


----------



## Melissa_M

Omg anyone who's bored come watch my girls...I'd gladly let you have them while I got some stuff done :lol:


----------



## massoma8489

Melissa_M said:


> Omg anyone who's bored come watch my girls...I'd gladly let you have them while I got some stuff done :lol:

Lol my daughters a clown today so I will pass God I feel like shes been extra energetic these days but I just try to let her be with out me Being to worried about her sometimes I feel like I worry to much on her getting hurt like when she wants to play on the play ground I worry that she may get hurt I don't know how other mothers do it I always see kids her age playing


----------



## MadamRose

So still no more babies :shrug:

Here is my 37 week bump picture, i feel so low, and look lower than i did with DD at this stage too
 



Attached Files:







37 - Copy (480x640).jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## klcuk3

Lovely bump x 

No baby here yet....got 3rd sweep today but not holding my breath for anything exciting to happen!


----------



## MadamRose

klcuk3 good luck with sweep, may i ask why you get them so early?


----------



## klcuk3

mummytochloe said:


> klcuk3 good luck with sweep, may i ask why you get them so early?

Thanks hun x 

My consultant has said I can have 2-3/wk from 37wks due to spd x I'm hoping that eventually one will work as I'd like to avoid induction for it if possible x


----------



## MadamRose

That's good that he allowed you to start having them early, hope one works soon x


----------



## Melissa_M

Hope the sweeps work!!! 
All these babies must be too comfy in their wombs :lol:


----------



## Guppy051708

I'll say! :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

They certainly must be i really can not believe we haven't had a few more births. We are going to have lots of due date or late babies at this rate


----------



## Guppy051708

Was thinking the same. 
Today is the day in DS2s pregnancy that i woke up to my waters going...and even though i went nearly 42 weeks w DS1, i have to admit im a little disappointed nothing has happened yet, even though ive had every "sign" in the book for the last couple of weeks :dohh:


----------



## MadamRose

I agree i went to 40+6 with dd but still disappointed nothing happened this time. I think its because people keep telling me 2nd babies normally come earlier


----------



## klcuk3

Just had my sweep, feeling a bit crampy x there was no change from the last sweep and I think it's unlikely that things will happen after this one but u never know!

I'm feeling very emotional today and have the dates 20th/21st in my head....I think delusional thinking rather than of any meaning! Anyone else been particularly hormonal/emotional prior to imminent labour?! Lol clutching at straws now aren't I?!


----------



## Guppy051708

LOL well i *really* thought it was going to happen over the weekend, but alas still preggo! LOL i had a good cry yesterday :blush: ...i'll let you know if labor happens :haha:

Hope your sweep helps! 

mummytochloe- you could still def go early :) As you can see i went nearly a month early between my first and second...seems like that wont be the case this time though.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i think September due babies just want to be naughty :haha: hold off so they dont have to start school so quick. 

And i hope so i keep walking about bouncing and DTD but nothing

Hope sweep helps klcuk3


----------



## Guppy051708

ya know, my other August/September baby was late too...maybe it's the time of yr :roll:


----------



## Kiss08

I know I'm too early to have baby right now as I'm not full-term until Friday, but from a date standpoint, tomorrow would be a fun day for me to have baby. My dad's birthday is August 22nd, mine is August 21st, so then baby's would be August 20th! :) Obviously not going to happen but it would be fun! We ALMOST started trying a month sooner but had to postpone it because of the move we just did plus a vacation we were planning to take (but ended up not anyways). Had I gotten pregnant a month earlier, my EDD would have been August 17th so it would have actually been a pretty good possibility to have baby on August 20th.. but alas, I got pregnant in December, not November!

One week from today is fair game for me. I'm going out of town this weekend (just two hours away, but still.. it'd be inconvenient to give birth) but as of next Monday, I'm home and just waiting around to meet her!

I just read some about sweeps and heard to rest 1-2 hours, then walk/bounce on a ball, then DTD just before bed so the spermies can work on your cervix overnight. Good luck!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Any of the sweeps ive had, ive been told to stay up right and go for a walk or something, for it to work better...all three failed though :dohh: so i suppose thats not saying much :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i seen people being told to be as active as possible after. I've got to go get chloe from nursery later and i walk, wonder if it will help or if i will just have BH for the whole thing, though i haven't just had a sweep :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Every single twinge i get i think "Ohh maybe this is the start of it!" ....im left sorley disappointed :blush:


----------



## massoma8489

Omg I feel like I passed my due date


----------



## massoma8489

Guppy051708 said:


> Every single twinge i get i think "Ohh maybe this is the start of it!" ....im left sorley disappointed :blush:

Lol me two I say this has to be it and it ends up going away specily with bx


----------



## Guppy051708

massoma8489 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Every single twinge i get i think "Ohh maybe this is the start of it!" ....im left sorley disappointed :blush:
> 
> Lol me two I say this has to be it and it ends up going away specily with bxClick to expand...

yess. so cruel of mother nature!
I think this is the one reason why this pregnancy is so much more mentally challenging-bc of the twinges! I never had these w the other two, so i happily carried on. but this time, having had them for weeks now (and every other "sign"),it leaves me thinking "maybe today will be THE day" on a daily basis and then it isnt...grr! lol


----------



## MadamRose

Guppy051708 said:


> Every single twinge i get i think "Ohh maybe this is the start of it!" ....im left sorley disappointed :blush:

I could have written this myself. :haha:

I have such an awful headache i want to cry :cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

I woke up in labour with my daughter, so dont know what its like to like be feeling nothing then feel it. I go to bed every night expecting to wake up with contractions :dohh:


----------



## klcuk3

I think I gave OH a fright this morning as leapt out of bed (I say leapt, more flopped) with cramp....this woke him up and he asked what was going on....sadly it was leg cramp not contractions!!


----------



## Guppy051708

I wonder how it's going to go as well. My water broke both times. I wish i would just wake up in labor too. Every night i go to bed thinking, _this will be it! im going to wake up in pain_....then morning comes and im reminded that was not the case :dohh:



klcuk3 said:


> I think I gave OH a fright this morning as leapt out of bed* (I say leapt, more flopped) *with cramp....this woke him up and he asked what was going on....sadly it was leg cramp not contractions!!

:rofl: thats funny :haha:

(not the leg cramp tho-those are the worst!!!)


----------



## MadamRose

Yes my waters didn't break with chloe, so i would have a shock if they went.

And bless i've done that to dh before, its funny to see their reactions but can really hurt :dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

I really hope my waters dont break before labor this time. ...its so much more painful once they go and it sucks when they go from 1.5-2cm and then having to cope w that the entire time.So i really hope they stay intact until at least 4cm this time.


----------



## MadamRose

They had to break mine at 9cm


----------



## Guppy051708

Lucky! lol


----------



## MadamRose

I hoping it will be the same this time, and if they dont go on their own in labour i will make sure they dont break them straight away as i know sometimes babies are born in waters


----------



## Guppy051708

It would be pretty neat to see a baby born in the cull! I hear it brings good luck :D


----------



## AnakeRose

Ugh, last night was the worst night I've had in ages. I lied awake till nearly 2am in significant discomfort in my lower back and my hips. My lower back has been bothering me for months because of my back problems and my hips because I have to lie on my sides. I ended up on the couch last night because I was keeping Michael awake (and he still has to work) because it was the only way to get any relief. I'm going to pull out the air mattress tonight to see if that works because it's longer than the couch and I can totally stretch out. 

Had a bit of an emotional breakdown last night too and I had to get up and eat because I was STARVING. Haven't had to do that very often. My blood sugar was the lowest number I've ever recorded this morning so who knows if that indicates labour is going to start soon. Diabetes clinic told me that a string of really low readings could indicate labour. 

I totally understand when you said you ladies get cramping/twinges and are left sorely disappointed! I was getting a lot of painful cramping off and on last night and nothing. 

I am so ready for this to be over!! I can't wait to be able to sleep on my back again.


----------



## Atlmommy37

Hey guys! sorry to see everyone still pregnant. Much like guppy I keep thinking this is it...but nope. I will cry if I've had no change at this weeks appointment.


----------



## YoungNImum

i have a scan thursday to see if baby is still breech im 99% he/she has turned but transverse, as im getting lots of jabs/kicks on my left and right side under my ribs.

my waters didnt break till i began to push with both my girls, i quite liked that lol saved an embarrassing episode them bursting infront of people lol


----------



## AnakeRose

hmmm...been getting a lot of cramping today and it's starting to be enough to take notice...cross your fingers for me ladies! I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Guppy051708

Hope it turns into something Anake! Eventually it has to for one of us.


----------



## AnakeRose

Cramps are getting worse. Going to start timing. Back is killing me!!!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

AnakeRose said:


> hmmm...been getting a lot of cramping today and it's starting to be enough to take notice...cross your fingers for me ladies! I'll keep you guys posted.

Good luck!!


----------



## massoma8489

AnakeRose said:


> Cramps are getting worse. Going to start timing. Back is killing me!!!

Good luck Hun hope this time it's it and we'll be seeing baby pictures from u next


----------



## klcuk3

AnakeRose said:


> Cramps are getting worse. Going to start timing. Back is killing me!!!

Ooo sounds promising x good luck and keep us posted x


----------



## MadamRose

AnakeRose said:


> Cramps are getting worse. Going to start timing. Back is killing me!!!

Good luck let us know x


----------



## AnakeRose

Sigh...still pregnant :brat:

I'm really getting tired of all these false alarms! Get on with it!

On a positive note though...I actually slept pretty well last night for the first time in weeks.


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry it was a false alarm hunni :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: Anake thats frustrating.


----------



## AnakeRose

My latest ultrasound showed (this past Friday) he's slightly large, but not enough for them to induce me. Just a waiting game now. Doc checked me this morning and everything is softening and his head is right there, but no dilation yet. They can't really do anything for my lower back because it's his head that's causing the pain and also causing my foot to go numb. Hip pain is being caused by the ligaments stretching. 

Air mattress didn't work, I couldn't fall asleep so I ended up back in bed. Had to get Michael to rub my back for a bit last night because I was on the verge of a full out anxiety attack. 

Getting some light spotting today...probably from the doctor checking me and DH and I had a little fun this morning :blush:


----------



## Guppy051708

Anake, if you can, i would HIGHLY suggest the chiropractor! it does wonders for all of my back and pelvic issues.


----------



## MadamRose

Hugs anake hope it goes soon

Surely the blue moon tonight has got to be lucky for one of us on here?


----------



## Guppy051708

^My chiropractor is convinced if i ate some spicy food tonight and then awaited the full moon i'll go into labor :haha:


----------



## AnakeRose

Guppy051708 said:


> Anake, if you can, i would HIGHLY suggest the chiropractor! it does wonders for all of my back and pelvic issues.

I have grade 1 Spondylolisthesis with a bulging disc at L4/L5 so it's a degenerative problem in my lower back. I tried chiro for a year and never really saw any improvement. I have a wonderful physiotherapist that does manipulations, but he hasn't been able to do his usual routine since I got pregnant because it involves IMS needles and being on the stretching machine. I'll probably go back after he's born.


----------



## MadamRose

It will probably do nothing but may see if I can physically find a comfy position to DTD before bed if this damn heartburn stops


----------



## YoungNImum

im super excited to hear of the next lady to have there baby hopfully maybe ladies :D 

birth stories, names, newborn pics. cant wait, since ill probably be the last to pop ;/ sigh!


----------



## MadamRose

I agree I'm so excited. Just did something really silly and watched midwife programme on bbc very jealous now


----------



## massoma8489

Still pregnant and 6 cm wonder when I'm going to start on track again sorry about the false alarm Hun I'm used to them now probly so used to them that I won't to tell the diffrence from really to false


----------



## massoma8489

It's 2 am and I'm still not asleep I feel very modee u now that feel u now something is going to happen but u don't now if its good or bad yes that's the feeling that I'm having now and I can't go to sleep becuz of it like really labor is the last thing on my mind now


----------



## massoma8489

Guppy051708 said:


> ^My chiropractor is convinced if i ate some spicy food tonight and then awaited the full moon i'll go into labor :haha:

Does spicy food help bring labor ?


----------



## MadamRose

People say spicy food can. With a list if other things I don't think anything does until baby is ready


----------



## lynnikins

no full moon baby for me :( oh well still only 37+1 so cant really complain, do hope i go slightly early though


----------



## Kiss08

From what I understand, walking (in general and up and down staris) and bouncing/rocking on a ball can help baby engage which will eventually bring on labor. Walking can bring on BHs which can also help push baby in the right direction. Same with orgasms tightening your uterus (thereby pushing baby down to continue to add pressure to your cervix and encourage dilation/labor). Sex (well, sperm) can soften your cervix making it more favorable for labor. Nipple stimulation (2-3 minutes on one side, switch to other side, alternate sides for 30 minutes.. can do daily) will release the natural variant to pitocin so that can encourage labor, too. But, as MTC said, most natural labor encouraging techniques will only be the straw to break the camels back, per se. It will only work if your body/baby is ready. The spicy foods, pineapple, and other techniques seem to be old wives tales but some people do claim they work!


----------



## Guppy051708

All of the natural things to "induce" labor only "work" if you are going to go into labor anyways. As Kiss pointed out, some things that you do can help with fetal positioning, etc but as far as actually kicking labor off, the body gets signaled through the lung development of the baby (in an uncomplicated, normal healthy pregnancy). So unless that lung development is a certain point, you can try every method until the cows come home but it probably wont work (never know though, so i dont say it wont work at all). Seman/EPO can soften the cervix to help once labor gets started. Walking/ball can help get the baby lower or into a better position. RRLT can help strengthen the uterus so that once labor actually starts, contractions are more efficient, and the pump/nipple stimulation can increase oxytocin levels to help contractions along but if your body isn't on the brink of labor anyways, none of those things will work and most of them arn't even helpful until you are actually in labor. 
I spent A LOT of time researching this with my first. I did every logical and every crazy thing you can think of to "naturally induce" labor and not one little thing worked. I went 41+5. Then i became trained in child birth ed and birth doula and learned that its the the babys lung development (and a symphony of other things that no one fully understands) that signals labor (in a healthy pregnancy), so it's no wonder none of it actually "worked" at "inducing"....heck even close to half of medical induction fail and that is some strong crap they use! :lol:


----------



## AnakeRose

Lost part of my plug this morning (I think)...Yellowish and snot-like. We'll see if I get more through the day.


----------



## Guppy051708

AnakeRose said:


> Lost part of my plug this morning (I think)...Yellowish and snot-like. We'll see if I get more through the day.

sounds like it. Hopefully your plug loss actually means something...been losing mine with streaked blood for weeks :brat:

good luck! maybe between that and the blue moon something will happen :D
:dust:


----------



## AnakeRose

Guppy051708 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Lost part of my plug this morning (I think)...Yellowish and snot-like. We'll see if I get more through the day.
> 
> sounds like it. Hopefully your plug loss actually means something...been losing mine with streaked blood for weeks :brat:
> 
> good luck! maybe between that and the blue moon something will happen :D
> :dust:Click to expand...

Which definition of a Blue Moon are you referring to? 2 in the same month or 3rd of 4 in the same season?


----------



## Guppy051708

AnakeRose said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> Lost part of my plug this morning (I think)...Yellowish and snot-like. We'll see if I get more through the day.
> 
> sounds like it. Hopefully your plug loss actually means something...been losing mine with streaked blood for weeks :brat:
> 
> good luck! maybe between that and the blue moon something will happen :D
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Which definition of a Blue Moon are you referring to? 2 in the same month or 3rd of 4 in the same season?Click to expand...

3rd of the 4th in the same season :thumbup:


----------



## YoungNImum

mummytochloe said:


> I agree I'm so excited. Just did something really silly and watched midwife programme on bbc very jealous now

i also watched it was really good. slightly better than obem i think :baby:

i have scan tomorrow and consultant appointment, shall see if baby has turned or not (i think he/she is back to breech tbh) and if he/she is above the growth chart line :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

YoungNImum said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> I agree I'm so excited. Just did something really silly and watched midwife programme on bbc very jealous now
> 
> i also watched it was really good. slightly better than obem i think :baby:
> 
> i have scan tomorrow and consultant appointment, shall see if baby has turned or not (i think he/she is back to breech tbh) and if he/she is above the growth chart line :flower:Click to expand...

hope your LO has turned :hugs:
My little diva was a persistant transverse lie until nearly 36 weeks, so dont give up hope yet :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Hopes baby's turned youngNImuk

AnakeRose hope your plug means something mine been coming away for days think it comes away then reforms for me


----------



## Guppy051708

^im pretty sure thats whats going w me too...so frustrating!


----------



## MadamRose

I am going through a crazy amount of liners :dohh: had one that was almost all bloody mucus and though it was it but still here


----------



## YoungNImum

thank you both, i was 99% sure he/she had turned transverse but almost certain baby is back to breech now, shall find out either way tomoz lol going to get th last few bits for hospital bag afterwards hopefully, depending on how long ill be waiting at hospital :/


----------



## AnakeRose

mummytochloe said:


> Hopes baby's turned youngNImuk
> 
> AnakeRose hope your plug means something mine been coming away for days think it comes away then reforms for me

I hope it means something! I haven't had anything my whole pregnancy..no blood, no discharge, nothing. I keep wiping thinking I'll see something. Definitely feeling ready to go! Going to try and go for a long walk today to see if I can get stuff started :)


----------



## AnakeRose

mummytochloe said:


> I am going through a crazy amount of liners :dohh: had one that was almost all bloody mucus and though it was it but still here

I've been wearing panty liners for months already because I seem to have a leak problem. Hopefully it doesn't get worse after birth. 

A friend of mine gave me a kids pad to put on our bed in case my water breaks while I'm sleeping. I'd rather not have to buy a new mattress right now.


----------



## AnakeRose

YoungNImum said:


> thank you both, i was 99% sure he/she had turned transverse but almost certain baby is back to breech now, shall find out either way tomoz lol going to get th last few bits for hospital bag afterwards hopefully, depending on how long ill be waiting at hospital :/

My little guy was transverse till 36 weeks. I was lying in bed one night and actually felt him turn (it hurt like hell!). Don't give up hope yet.


----------



## MadamRose

I'm hoping waters don't break until near end they didn't with dd. Also hope the walk works I've just been on a longish one with dh and dd to park and back


----------



## ckylesworld

My BP is still high so still on bed rest. She said I was dilated to 2cm :happydance: I hope to keep him in till 39 weeks, that is my goal. I go back next Wednesday for another ultrasound to check blood flow to placenta and BP.


----------



## MadamRose

Oww yay for starting to dilate hope scan goes well and bp comes down x


----------



## Atlmommy37

Ok lady's just got back from my appointment. I'm 70% effaced and 2cm...yay. Baby's still high tho. We talked if I don't go on my own will be included next Friday, due to my kidney problems. I really hope I go on my own. It's nice to know that all my cramps and contractions aren't in vain.


----------



## MadamRose

Least you have a date to work too. Hope you go on own hunni. Wish someone would tell me all pain I'm getting is helping


----------



## Atlmommy37

mummytochloe said:


> Least you have a date to work too. Hope you go on own hunni. Wish someone would tell me all pain I'm getting is helping

I think that's the worst part hurting and not knowing. When's your next check?


----------



## MadamRose

A week tomorrow so 38+6 but can't see my midwife having any reason to actually check if im diliating. Don't think they will unless I think I'm in labour


----------



## klcuk3

I had 4 hours of tightening every 7-8mins last night then it all stopped...boo hoo :( had random tightenings and show today but again nothing to really make me think anything's going to happen xx


----------



## MadamRose

Hugs klcuk3 hope it turns into something proper soon x


----------



## YoungNImum

AnakeRose said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> thank you both, i was 99% sure he/she had turned transverse but almost certain baby is back to breech now, shall find out either way tomoz lol going to get th last few bits for hospital bag afterwards hopefully, depending on how long ill be waiting at hospital :/
> 
> My little guy was transverse till 36 weeks. I was lying in bed one night and actually felt him turn (it hurt like hell!). Don't give up hope yet.Click to expand...

i felt him/her turning last week that was a very odd sensation indeed! half of me is excited as i get to see baba again but half of be is in wonder mode :shrug:


----------



## vic161209

feeling a little deflated, was at mw today, had protein in urine n high bp at first check then 'normal' bp 30min later (still up for me tho as usually low) and high white blood cells indicating infection. been feeling exhausted n crappy last few days, with a low constant tummy ache (could b infection related) which she said isn't normal. sent a urine sample to lab but got to wait a few days for results. nothing urgently a problem but still a shock that alls not as good as it could b. :wacko:

baby has grown and heart rate n movement ok, her head is 3/5th engaged so trying not to worry. 

been told to slow down n rest as much as possible, I don't need to bed rest but have been told to 'limit walking' :wacko: very hard with a 3yr old at home full time.

hope every one else is keeping healthy, sounds like a few ppl r very ready to go:thumbup: :baby::baby:'s soon :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Hugs vic hope you feel better soon x


----------



## AnakeRose

It's probably just hormones, but all I want to do is curl up and cry right now :cry:


----------



## Atlmommy37

AnakeRose said:


> It's probably just hormones, but all I want to do is curl up and cry right now :cry:

:hugs: sorry hope ya feel better :hugs:


----------



## massoma8489

vic161209 said:


> feeling a little deflated, was at mw today, had protein in urine n high bp at first check then 'normal' bp 30min later (still up for me tho as usually low) and high white blood cells indicating infection. been feeling exhausted n crappy last few days, with a low constant tummy ache (could b infection related) which she said isn't normal. sent a urine sample to lab but got to wait a few days for results. nothing urgently a problem but still a shock that alls not as good as it could b. :wacko:
> 
> baby has grown and heart rate n movement ok, her head is 3/5th engaged so trying not to worry.
> 
> been told to slow down n rest as much as possible, I don't need to bed rest but have been told to 'limit walking' :wacko: very hard with a 3yr old at home full time.
> 
> hope every one else is keeping healthy, sounds like a few ppl r very ready to go:thumbup: :baby::baby:'s soon :happydance:

Omg talk about full time moms and pregnant my 19 month old is so energetic lol these days and I'm the last thing that energery vists


----------



## massoma8489

AnakeRose said:


> It's probably just hormones, but all I want to do is curl up and cry right now :cry:

Omg I felt that yesterday I was so depressed yesterday and there wasn't one reason for me to feel like that but honestly I know how u feel I wanted to cry yesterday for the weirdest reasons like for example lol my daughter wouldn't eat so I just sat there crying then I felt sorry for her and wiped my tears really fast let her play a little and then after that she became hungery and ate


----------



## MadamRose

Hugs anake x


----------



## klcuk3

Just recovered from my 30 minutes of sobbing like a baby.....feel so emotional still and today's outburst was triggered by my daughter having a meltdown again when I dropped her at nursery. I know she loves it there and will be happily playing within 30mins but its hard to walk out when they're crying and screaming for you :( OH thinks I'm being pathetic!

Have a feeling I won't go into labour anytime soon as I feel too stressed out and tired. Got mw coming today at 10am xx

Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## MadamRose

Hugs klcuk3 it's normal to be emotional men just don't get it or my dh doesn't anyway. Hope appointment goes well. 

Busy day for me today not only got chloe but also my slightly autistic nephew. Off swimming and then for picnic in park just hope it's not too much with both of them


----------



## klcuk3

You're brave MTC! Hope you have a lovely day though xx


----------



## Kiss08

I just sobbed for a good while too. Brought on some massive BHs. Maybe that'll help get my body prepared to get this child out of me! :)


----------



## Melissa_M

What, no babies yet??? :lol: 

My belly was really sore yesterday and again today....19 more days....I can do this!


----------



## tekkitten

Lol, I don't even think I'm comprehending how close it is yet. Ive had a really good last week... even though I know she is low (sometimes it feels like shes trying to come out! and her hiccups feel like farts are trying to be pushed out) I'm not sore. I don't know if my body has just gotten used to her position, or if she is just no where near coming. I've been fairly energetic, and feeling fab! I just hope that doesn't mean she is going to be super late lol


----------



## AnakeRose

Woot! just scored a HUGE box of 6-12m clothes for $20.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats awesome anake!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

DHs coworkers threw him a surprise baby shower today :cake: by the looks of the pic txt he sent me, looks like we got some cute stuff for our princess. Its teally nice of them especially since we dont have family/friends here. 
Speaking of which, my mom is getting here tomorrow! They live a ten hour drive south west of here so we only get to see them a couple of times per yr. shes ony staying for two weeks so hopefully this little girl isnt too comfy in there!


----------



## klcuk3

Not a bad day today, mw did another sweep...says I'm now 2-3cm dilated and 50% effaced! Went for a couple of short walks to try and help. Dtd and had a massage with some labour essential oils so fingers crossed something kicks off soon x


----------



## Guppy051708

klcuk3 said:


> Not a bad day today, mw did another sweep...says I'm now 2-3cm dilated and 50% effaced! Went for a couple of short walks to try and help. Dtd and had a massage with some labour essential oils so fingers crossed something kicks off soon x

Sounds like things r def headed in the right direction! :dance:


----------



## YoungNImum

baby is head down yay!! estimated weight is 6lb happy mummy! :)


----------



## AnakeRose

YoungNImum said:


> baby is head down yay!! estimated weight is 6lb happy mummy! :)

YAY! :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

YoungNImum said:


> baby is head down yay!! estimated weight is 6lb happy mummy! :)

:wohoo: so happy to hear!


----------



## MadamRose

Yay about clothes AnakeRose

Klcuk3 glad things are going in right direction 

That's really nice they threw him a shower guppy

YoungNImum glad to hear baby is head down


----------



## massoma8489

Update I had an appotment with my mw today so she offered if I wanted them to break my water at 39 weeks because I m 6 cm and I agreed every thing looked alrit up untill I said my daughter hit me in my stomach today then she told me she had to send me to L&D my appointment with her was 11:30 so by the time I got done with her it was 1:30 I was supposed to go to the hospital and I went straight home becuz my mom was forcible watching my daughter which I don't feel confertible it's either u watch from ur heart or u don't try to bitc* about my daughter Being bad and hiper to everyone I'm soo worried about my daughter my husband doesn't even no how to change a diaper I don't know wat I'm going to do on the day I give birth any ways it was 9 pm and hospital calls and says I need to be monitored becuz it could be very serious and I could be bleeding from the inside I went and got monitored with ultrasound and it turned out to be nothing NOthing and I mean nothing at all I just got out at 2:30 my daughter my husband and my mom were with me she's annoying as no tomoro I was inside in the room and one person is aloud to come at a time so she comes in first start talking about how my daughter is anouing it breaks my heart to here that about my child she's only 19 months I just can't understand why she has her mind with my baby's mind and wat kills me more is that she always compares between my brothers daughter on how good she is and how bad my daughter is and there only a month apart


----------



## Guppy051708

All of this and then they stopped :grr:


----------



## MadamRose

Hugs I've been having things like that after I've woken up in the night so annoying. Wish these babies would stop teasing x


----------



## Guppy051708

Yeah. Its been happenig many nights. And of course they just have to come at a oretty timely interval :dohh: im guessing this one is going to have a sense of humor


----------



## YoungNImum

oh dear shes playing games with you Guppy lol


----------



## MadamRose

I'm the same guppy these babies like to misbehave already. 

I been doing house work and I cramp I stop and it stops


----------



## EstelSeren

Apparently I look ready to drop! Went to Iceland yesterday to pick up a few things and the cashier said, "When are you due? In a few minutes?!" Lol! It looks worse written down: she sounded as if she was kind of joking in real life; but it took me by surprise a bit! I didn't think I looked as close as I feel but apparently I do!

Beca :wave:


----------



## YoungNImum

a few ladies on the fb group are close to meeting there babies (could be a baby born this evening or tonight) :)


----------



## Atlmommy37

Ok lady's so I went to my perinatal appointment this morning. The baby's kidney is dilated again...:cry: I'm so upset thought it was a non issues as it was improved at my last appointment. Now I'm back to having the baby on antibiotics and test being done. I'm trying to stop worrying 


Much like you guppy I contracted regular the min I think about timing they stop:growlmad:

I'm so ready


----------



## MadamRose

Atlmommy37 big :hugs:


----------



## AnakeRose

Guppy051708 said:


> All of this and then they stopped :grr:
> 
> View attachment 662281

Oh I know that feeling!! I went 4 hours like that, but they never got closer than 8 min apart and then nothing. Hope it starts again for you.


----------



## massoma8489

Lol ever sence I became 6 cm I have never felt any real contraction again everything just stopped


----------



## YoungNImum

Here if your 4cm or more your classed as in established labour, iv never heard of anyone being 6cm and not give birth to there baby within 24hours, or not having consent contractions :/

did they explain why your 6cm and not planning a course of action (unless iv missed something lol)


----------



## massoma8489

YoungNImum said:


> Here if your 4cm or more your classed as in established labour, iv never heard of anyone being 6cm and not give birth to there baby within 24hours, or not having consent contractions :/
> 
> did they explain why your 6cm and not planning a course of action (unless iv missed something lol)

Well here in the United States if u are 36 weeks ur still not full term so becuz my water hasn't broken yet which leaves no chance for an infaction there isn't much they can do but I were to have been 37 weeks and was contracting with dial action I would have been give the chose of induction but u were saying that u haven't heard of any one being 6 cm and not given birth I was 6 cm and my water was broken and made it all the way to 34 weeks I was 32 and they kept me till 34 then they induce me with my last pregnecy I could have made it more then 34 if they haven't induced me but this pregnecy my water isn't broken yet and labor stopped at 36 + there isn't much they can do they couldn't stop it or induce me if my water was still not broken


----------



## massoma8489

As I told u ladies about my update with my mw she asked me if I wanted them to break
My water on 39 weeks which would help start labour back up again and I was like yes sure but my question that I forgot to ask was has any one gone through that has any one got there water broken by dr or mw or how ever Does it hurt I now my sister in law got her water piped but she was on the eperdueirl and she was 40 weeks she said she didn't feel anything


----------



## Atlmommy37

It's so strange how everything is different everywhere. I live in Georgia and I know of a girl who's labor stopped and they induced her at 36 to prevent infection. Her water hadn't broken and she was just past four cm. As for having it broken by dr, I had mine done. The breaking water doesn't hurt, but the contractions and pressure become much worse.


----------



## AnakeRose

Ugh...just got back from shopping with my MIL and SIL and he was pressing so hard on my cervix that I could barely walk.


----------



## massoma8489

Atlmommy37 said:


> It's so strange how everything is different everywhere. I live in Georgia and I know of a girl who's labor stopped and they induced her at 36 to prevent infection. Her water hadn't broken and she was just past four cm. As for having it broken by dr, I had mine done. The breaking water doesn't hurt, but the contractions and pressure become much worse.

Thanks for replying but how far we're u dialated when she broke ur water and how long after that did u have ur baby oh and they didn't induce me becuz my water wasn't broken and she said that I still wasn't full term for her to induce me and baby wasn't in distress.


----------



## massoma8489

I'm so tired of this cant wait untill I give birth


----------



## YoungNImum

Yea suppose there is a lot of big differences to US and Britain internals for example. 
I was interested more than anything to your situation as like I said, I'd never heard of anyone being 6cm but not classed to be in established labor. 
Not long now for you. 

Ouch Anake its the grinding feeling of babies head makes me stop dead odd odd feeling


----------



## AnakeRose

Sigh...I have a little practical joker on my hands here! Started to get what I thought were contractions last night and they got to around 8 min apart and then it just stopped. Oh this is getting frustrating!


----------



## MadamRose

Hugs anake x


----------



## YoungNImum

baby #2 has arrived for our group :) (lady of the fb group also) :)


----------



## Daniellexxxx

Hey everyone, I'm due my baby girl on the 11th September, the past few weeks my craving is the smell of petrol, I love the smell of it but I don't want to harm my little girl, has anyone else had this craving before??


----------



## AnakeRose

Yikes...that's called Pica...I wouldn't indulge in that at all and definitely tell your doctor about it!


----------



## Guppy051708

Sounds like PICA. I had that w my first except i craved sand like there was no tomorrow. Despite popular belief it is not normal to have mass cravings.


----------



## AnakeRose

:flower: *39 Weeks* :flower:

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/Bump39Weeks3_zps84c91db5.jpg
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/Bump39Weeks1_zps75122d72.jpg
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/Bump39Weeks2_zps8d8abc35.jpg


----------



## Atlmommy37

massoma8489 said:


> Atlmommy37 said:
> 
> 
> It's so strange how everything is different everywhere. I live in Georgia and I know of a girl who's labor stopped and they induced her at 36 to prevent infection. Her water hadn't broken and she was just past four cm. As for having it broken by dr, I had mine done. The breaking water doesn't hurt, but the contractions and pressure become much worse.
> 
> Thanks for replying but how far we're u dialated when she broke ur water and how long after that did u have ur baby oh and they didn't induce me becuz my water wasn't broken and she said that I still wasn't full term for her to induce me and baby wasn't in distress.Click to expand...

I was 4cm, it was a long time.


----------



## MissMuffet08

I know I'm joining kinda late but baby #1 was 10 weeks early so I've been extra cautious. Baby girl #2 is due sept 4th. I'm 36 weeks today!!


----------



## MadamRose

Welcome missmuffet08


----------



## AnakeRose

My biggest cravings lately have been peanut butter on toast and ice water. I've gone through 2 bags of it in a week! I guess I could do my own ice cubes, but my poor freezer wasn't keeping up and they were not even close to frozen. 

Went down the road this morning to our Value Village because they had a 50% off day for their savers club card holders so I picked through the baby/kids clothes and found some Vancouver Canucks, Halloween and Christmas outfits :)


----------



## EstelSeren

Eek! I've been losing plug for a while but tonight it's had the tiniest streaks of blood in it or has been pinkish! I've not had any contractions but now I've started to get a burning sensation in my pelvic region and sharp pins and needles type sensation all over my bump! Everything's completely different from last time! It's crazy! Hope she can wait it out for another week at least though as that's when my friend's coming over with my chosen form of pain relief (laboraide), we need to get the car through MOT and I need to finish packing my hospital bag! Plus I want a September baby rather than an August one! I'm just turning 37 weeks and I'm not emotionally ready for this pregnancy to end yet, though my body's been ready for ages! 

Beca :wave:


----------



## AnakeRose

Decided tonight to sell my glider rocker and get a recliner. I've been trying to figure out how to make it work, but I just couldn't sit in it for more than 5 minutes without my back getting sore. Shame because it was so cute! The lady that bought it is so excited and I got back what I paid for it, so it's all good. Going to look at a recliner tomorrow. Hopefully it's comfy.


----------



## massoma8489

Still pregnant and tired been getting some kind of pain I gess period pain and it ended up going away that's all there is to my update


----------



## Atlmommy37

Anake: cute pics! 

I'm struggling with my emotions really bad. I can't sleep, I feel like I can't stop worrying long enough to relax. I understand that overall my son is healthy. I know long term antibotic use isn't the end of the world. I know that if he requires surgery it will be okay. I almost feel ashamed for being as upset as I am. I know there's a lot of mamas on here facing babies with major health issues. Why can't I get over it? I feel like I've lost control of my emotions. Do you think it's just hormones?


----------



## AnakeRose

Well that didn't take long. Already sold the glider and bought a recliner. 

Got the 'potty shot' today! He's definitely a boy :D :blue:


----------



## Guppy051708

Score on selling and rebuying something else Anake!
glad to hear he is still a he :D


Had my 39 week MW appt. It went well. Basically just waiting around for baby bop to arrive! Cant believe it could be any day now. the MW thinks she is about 7lbs and so far both of my kids have been in the 7lb range, so im thinking it could be within the week (though who knows until it actually happens!) She has finally settled into my pelvis a little. she isn't engaged so she could pop back out, but she's been this way for several days now so i think she is there to stay until she starts her descend down! Ive also absorbed some amnio fluid. (i had too much of it). These are all great signs that she should be coming soon but of course tonight or next week or two weeks from now, who knows! but i have a good feeling


----------



## AnakeRose

I swear mines going to be a swimmer...he's found a spot on my ribs that he pushes off and causes pressure on my cervix.


----------



## vic161209

update, my results from weds tests came back sat (its now mon pm) the protein and bp isn't a problem (unlikely to develop to pre-eclampsia) but I have got a group b strep urine infection :nope: I'm on a 5day course of strong antibiotics. sadly means I cant have a home birth, or my second choice of hospital water birth, I cant labour at home, or have early discharge from hospital. my hospitals protocol is I must go to L&D first sign of labour or waters breaking, be on iv antibiotics n constant monitoring of baby during labour, hopefully ill get at least 4hrs of iv's threw me if not when baby is born she will be given iv antibiotics. hospital stay will b 24-48hrs if all's well after delivery. was initially very upset to have so little control over the labour but I don't want to risk my babys heath in any way. even tho ladies who have gbs and don't get treated only have 1 in 200 chance of baby getting gbs :wacko: most annoyed coz if im on the tablets now im not likely to even have the infection at time of delivery but they still have to treat me as if I have it now as full term :dohh:


----------



## Proserpina

vic161209 said:


> even tho ladies who have gbs and don't get treated only have 1 in 200 chance of baby getting gbs :wacko: most annoyed coz if im on the tablets now im not likely to even have the infection at time of delivery but they still have to treat me as if I have it now as full term :dohh:

Yeah, but think of how many women say "no" to amnio because it's a 1 in 200 chance of miscarriage. 

I just learned yesterday that I'm GBS+, too. Doctor hasn't even called me with the results yet :dohh:; I found out when my results posted to the online system 4 days after the test. It was always my intention to shoot for a natural hospital birth, but I'm guessing this will mean that they'll want me to check in as early as possible and no early discharge for me, either. 

I'm hoping that I will not have to be dragging that damned IV cart throughout my entire labor. I really, really did not want to be wired to anything. I've read other women saying that their providers allowed them to be hooked up for the bag of antibiotics, then get off once the meds were infused, repeat 4 hours later. So I'm hoping we can do that.


----------



## AnakeRose

Hmm...at my ultrasound today the tech really wanted to know when my next doctors appointment is. I have a sneaky suspicion that I'll get a phone call saying they're going to induce me in the next couple of days. My stomach has gotten HUGE in the last few days.


----------



## Bumpbananas

EstelSeren said:


> Eek! I've been losing plug for a while but tonight it's had the tiniest streaks of blood in it or has been pinkish! I've not had any contractions but now I've started to get a burning sensation in my pelvic region and sharp pins and needles type sensation all over my bump! Everything's completely different from last time! It's crazy! Hope she can wait it out for another week at least though as that's when my friend's coming over with my chosen form of pain relief (laboraide), we need to get the car through MOT and I need to finish packing my hospital bag! Plus I want a September baby rather than an August one! I'm just turning 37 weeks and I'm not emotionally ready for this pregnancy to end yet, though my body's been ready for ages!
> 
> Beca :wave:

Hi I'm the same I'm wanting to cross my legs til Sunday cos of the school yr!! :shrug: My ideal day would be my due date (6th) cos then my ds will have started back at preschool and would be home for the weekend.. But really don't think baba will work to my schedule.. Know wat u mean I'm struggling to cope to find physical energy to care for my 3 yr old but don't feel mentally ready or practically ready... still not got car seat!! :nope:


----------



## YoungNImum

:O guppy i didnt realise you where so close to your due date come on baby Eva get your head comfy down there to be born SOON! :D


----------



## AnakeRose

Yeah it's a race between Guppy and me :) I have a week to go


----------



## CazM 2011

Wow!! Still can't believe we have only had a few babies!! But everyone is getting so close now, well we had a hospital appointment and growth scan and it was the best news baby is back on track and they discharged me from consultant care back to midwife (even though I don't like her) Wooo!' 
Been having cramps and some tightenings today quite a few actually but not sure wether it could be early labour or what, my 1st was induced so I have no experience of going myself if you get me. Exciting but scared as only just 37 weeks lol, though I think that's out as when I got my + test they said I would have only just ovulated so would have been impossible but I did so you never know lol. 
Been looking at all the baby pics in here and thinking of having a newborn so exciting!! And watched the midwife program earlier made me a bit nervous bit looking forward to it now! Xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Im so ready! I cant believe how close it can be too. sometimes i think it will be tonight...then other times i think it will never happen...i'll be 75 and still preggo :lol:


----------



## Melissa_M

It will happen!!! Soon!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Guppy051708 said:


> Im so ready! I cant believe how close it can be too. sometimes i think it will be tonight...then other times i think it will never happen...i'll be 75 and still preggo :lol:

OMG I'm with ya there!! I have a doctors appt on Wed & Thurs so I might have more info on when/if I'll be induced.


----------



## massoma8489

I did it I gave birth to a buetiuful baby boy augest 26 weight 6.5 time 7:am he's worth every mint I lasted on 6 cm lol well still in the hospital me and baby haider are supposed to go home after his shots and tests and circum. I so happy to meet him


----------



## massoma8489

This is little haider
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## massoma8489

More pictures and labor story just waiting to feel better got stichies all I can say for now
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## EstelSeren

Congratulations massoma! He's gorgeous!

Beca :wave:


----------



## MadamRose

Congratulations massoma

Pool is up, midwives are here 5-6cm with bulging waters looks like this baby is coming soon!


----------



## EstelSeren

Good luck MtC! Hope it's quick and easy for you!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Asher

Congrats Masoma! Good luck MTC! Xx


----------



## alocin22

Congrats Masoma he is beautiful :) 
Good luck MtC. Xxx


----------



## klcuk3

Congratulations Massoma xx

Good luck MTC how exciting! Xx


----------



## massoma8489

Thanks everyone good luck MTC


----------



## ozzi

Congrats Massoma, he's gorgeous :flower:
Good luck MTC x


----------



## Guppy051708

Huge congrats massoma!! He is beautiful. 

Best of luck MTC!!!!!! Can't wait to that about it.


----------



## miriam

Congrats Massoma he is so cute :)
beast of luck to Mummytochloe...


----------



## massoma8489

Thanks everyone


----------



## Melissa_M

Beautiful baby boy massoma, congratulations!!!

YAY mommytochloe! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Proserpina

Congratulations *massoma*. 

Best of luck *mummytochloe*! Let us know what your yellow bump turns into. :)


----------



## AnakeRose

:flower: Congrats massoma!! He's beautiful!

Good luck MTC! 

I might not be too far behind you. Getting a lot of cramping this morning!


----------



## Atlmommy37

Beautiful baby mass

MTC. Good luck!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Baby Maddison born at 1.42pm weighing 9lbs 12oz (same weight as her sister) born at home in the water. Despite her weight and fact she came out like superman I didn't tear at all. Feeding like a dream.


----------



## Guppy051708

mummytochloe said:


> Baby Maddison born at 1.42pm weighing 9lbs 12oz (same weight as her sister) born at home in the water. Despite her weight and fact she came out like superman I didn't tear at all. Feeding like a dream.

so happy for you!!! Sounds like a great a great birth to be had and a little angel <3


----------



## OperationBbyO

Is anybody else measuring behind? I am now measuring 3 weeks behind (35 centimeters) after totally normal growth the entire pregnancy. I'm trying not to be worried, but I'm worried.

I know without a doubt when conception occurred b/c we used fertility treatments. 

I'm waiting for the US place to call me to get an US scheduled. I want my Baby Boy to be ok.


----------



## Atlmommy37

Congratulations:happydance:


----------



## AnakeRose

mummytochloe said:


> Baby Maddison born at 1.42pm weighing 9lbs 12oz (same weight as her sister) born at home in the water. Despite her weight and fact she came out like superman I didn't tear at all. Feeding like a dream.

Congrats MTC!


----------



## Guppy051708

OperationBbyO said:


> Is anybody else measuring behind? I am now measuring 3 weeks behind (35 centimeters) after totally normal growth the entire pregnancy. I'm trying not to be worried, but I'm worried.
> 
> I know without a doubt when conception occurred b/c we used fertility treatments.
> 
> I'm waiting for the US place to call me to get an US scheduled. I want my Baby Boy to be ok.

Me! Im middle of 39 weeks and only measuring 37 this week. Last week i was 38 (at 38 weeks), week before that (at 37 weeks) i was only measuring 36, etc. She told me she wasn't at all worried and as long as the baby is moving and the HB is good not to worry. FH isn't always right anways, especially when you get further along bc some women make smaller babies than others. I am certain on my ov. dates as well. Plus, FH as a rule can be off in either direction by 4 weeks :thumbup:

Also, another thing that can impact the FH measurement is the babys position, amnio fluid levels, and if the baby has dropped down at all (even if not fully engaged). Once my baby dropped into my pelvis even a little my measurement started to decrease. It's very normal. :hugs:


----------



## YoungNImum

congrats to you both, both babies are just perfect! 2 down 2 to go (2 section ladies)


----------



## Guppy051708

im kind of jealous :blush: lol
someone share the labor gold please! :haha:


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats mummytochloe!!! Sounds perfect :cloud9:


----------



## klcuk3

Congratulations Mummytochloe xx sounds a beautiful birth xx


----------



## kaili

Congrats masso and mtc!! Still wairing on my boy here to flip back over as he doesn't currently even want me to be able to try to get him out naturally.


----------



## miriam

Congrats Mummytochloe :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Guppy051708 said:


> OperationBbyO said:
> 
> 
> Is anybody else measuring behind? I am now measuring 3 weeks behind (35 centimeters) after totally normal growth the entire pregnancy. I'm trying not to be worried, but I'm worried.
> 
> I know without a doubt when conception occurred b/c we used fertility treatments.
> 
> I'm waiting for the US place to call me to get an US scheduled. I want my Baby Boy to be ok.
> 
> Me! Im middle of 39 weeks and only measuring 37 this week. Last week i was 38 (at 38 weeks), week before that (at 37 weeks) i was only measuring 36, etc. She told me she wasn't at all worried and as long as the baby is moving and the HB is good not to worry. FH isn't always right anways, especially when you get further along bc some women make smaller babies than others. I am certain on my ov. dates as well. Plus, FH as a rule can be off in either direction by 4 weeks :thumbup:
> 
> Also, another thing that can impact the FH measurement is the babys position, amnio fluid levels, and if the baby has dropped down at all (even if not fully engaged). Once my baby dropped into my pelvis even a little my measurement started to decrease. It's very normal. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm trying not to panic. If I had grown any at all they would have let me keep going but it's like I got to 35 weeks and nothing. My scan is tomorrow and I do hope everything is ok. If not I don't think I'll be able to deliver at the birthing center. :cry:


----------



## AnakeRose

I'm a little concerned. I haven't been as good with checking my blood glucose and I had a huge spike today. I haven't fallen off the wagon on eating properly, but I'm just worried that I haven't been as good as I think I have. He's really grown the last week. Less than a week to go till my due date and I have a feeling I'll be induced this weekend and I haven't even had an appt with the anesthesiologist yet!!!

I'm starting to realize how terrified I am about labor and delivery...I know I can't do anything about it, but I'm starting to freak out.


----------



## Pink Petals

Congrats on the babies!

My fundal height stopped growing too. I was measuring large for dates for most of the pregnancy, then I stopped growing at 36 weeks and am still measuring 36 weeks at 39 weeks. I am actually a little relieved, because 34 week ultrasound showed baby was measuring 4 weeks large!

I am worried, because this is supposed to be a huge baby according to ultrasound and yet at 39 weeks I am showing no signs that this baby is coming. I have had cramping and pain in my pubic area on and off, but no dilation and the head is not engaged! I really do not want to go overdue, given the size of this baby... Plus, I have had enough. :cry:


----------



## Melissa_M

I just want to sleep the next two weeks away :sleep:


----------



## AnakeRose

I have an appointment tomorrow so hopefully I'll have my ultrasound results. I'm terrified he's a 10 pounder! I'm starting to freak out about labor and delivery because of my back and the fact I don't freeze well. I've never been put under and I'm extremely scared that my body will look like it's under, but my brain is still wide awake. It happened at a sleep dentistry appointment once. I want to try every home remedy for inducing labor, but I also don't want to hurt him by doing so. Sex didn't work!!


----------



## ckylesworld

I go to dr tomorrow and if blood pressure is up more than it has bed already they may want to induce :dohh: plus they will do an ultrasound to make sure placenta still has good blood flow. I was wanting to make it to 39 weeks. I have been on bed rest for high BP and protein in my urine since 36 weeks. 

I delivered my last son healthy at 38 week so I know if we have to go ahead he will be ok.


----------



## Melissa_M

Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## gatorj

Congrats on the new arrivals!!!! :baby::baby: Yeah!!!

My appt today- @50% effaced but not dilated, much like last week. A bit disappointed as I had some weird cramps Sun/Sun night. All is well though..full term!!! Just tired and feeling very emotional today!?!:cry:


----------



## MadamRose

ust thought i would give you a rough idea of birth, will post full story at later date.

-Woke up at 2 am with what I thought was contractions
-Slept on and off until close to 4 am.
- Midwives arrived at about 6, baby was a little high, but I was in definte labour despite the fact i was coping so well you couldn't really tell. All the contractions were pressure ones due to baby being a bit high, and her needing to get lower.
- Set one of waters went at 11.25
- Got in pool 10.30, got out about 12 because things were slowing a little due to baby still being high
- Walked around and baby dropped again which is when pain really started. 
- Pushed for 24 minutes, she was born with her hand in a superman position. 
- No pain relief at any point.
- No tearing, which surprised even midwives due to weight and funny positioning.
 



Attached Files:







2013-08-28 09.20.38-2 (816x612).jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## klcuk3

Wow can't wait to read the full birth story x she's beautiful x 

I'm fed up of false starts....2hrs of painful tightenings and pressure last night then stopped x Wish baby would make up its mind!


----------



## smonty27

Congrats to all the ladies and there cute bundles of joy!!! I can't wait to see all the pictures of everyones babies and hear all there stories 

Well my little girl is playing stubborn ( like her father) I went to l&d last night due to the fact that I was having some contractions and most of them were felt in back to be told that I was indeed having back labor but nothing to keep me there for also got a cervix check and found out that I was 1cm and 50% effaced with the little girls head at -3. 

Then early this morning about 2hrs after the check I went to the bathroom and wiped and saw what looked like to be a quarter sized bloody snot on the tissue (Sorry TMI) the only thing I could think of was bloody show maybe? has anyone else ever had this??


----------



## YoungNImum

with my first i had a sweep at 1cm later that day i had a bloody show, and she was born that evening, good luck :) x


----------



## Atlmommy37

MTC. congratulations, she's beautiful!


----------



## Guppy051708

Ive had a bloody show since 36 weeks (on and off many days since then)....EDD is in 3 days and im still pregnant.

It could also have been from the internal. Some women are just more sensitive than others.


----------



## YoungNImum

emm Guppy where is your baby girl? do you think youll go before your due date?


----------



## Guppy051708

YoungNImum said:


> emm Guppy where is your baby girl? do you think youll go before your due date?


Im wondering the same! lol
Honestly, i feel like im going to be pregnant until im 75 :lol: I dont know why but it's just weird to think i *could* have a baby instead of a belly! 
I honestly feel like she is going to be late...really hoping not, but it just seems like labor is never going to start.

This weekend is "Labor Day" weekend (Labor Day is on Monday- US govt holiday). Well my first was born over Labor Day weekend...which is super ironic given just how laborious that labor was! Was really hoping not to have a repeat of that this weekend :haha: but i just want my baby girl, so i suppose it will suffice :haha:


----------



## AnakeRose

Just got back from my last (hopefully) prenatal appt. Baby is approx 8lbs and I have no dilation yet. Cervix is still really high. I have another appt tomorrow with a different doctor and it's likely he'll induce me in the next few days.


----------



## klcuk3

I've had so many sweeps in the last three weeks and still only 2cm dilated. Last night I was woken by painful tightenings and this weird pressure feeling in my bottom. This went on for 1-2hrs then stopped :-( during the day yesterday I was getting tightenings all day. 

Today I've had hardly anything. Due date Monday and have consultant appt on Monday. Prior to this I have midwife coming tomorrow and Saturday for sweeps. This baby is just far too comfy in there!


----------



## Emma&Freya

Im due the 23rd and so nervous now, dont feel ready!


----------



## Kiss08

We had a couple c-section babies yesterday.

Jesmia had Ivy (yellow bump turned pink)
Kateycakes had Caleb


----------



## Atlmommy37

Question, how do I find our September baby forum? Just wanted to see if any of the new moms had posted yet.


----------



## massoma8489

MTC cong Hun


----------



## Kiss08

Atlmommy37 said:


> Question, how do I find our September baby forum? Just wanted to see if any of the new moms had posted yet.

The parenting thread? There's a link to that on the first page of this thread.


----------



## massoma8489

Hi everyone sorry haven't been posting just a quick up date on baby and me got out from the hospital yesterday baby is doing fine just a little janduice though had his first app today for doctor to check his jaundice she said baby looked excellent he's now 6.13 put on a little weight yes as for me I'm doing Alrit just bothered from the tears I had due from baby's head and vacuum baby had to be vacuumed


----------



## EstelSeren

Congratulations mummytochloe! She's beautiful! 
Massoma- glad baby Haider's doing well and I'm sure you'll feel better about the tears soon! :)
As for me, I don't think I can cope with this pressure if I go over, another 2.5 weeks feels scary enough! Having tons of BH and she's so low it feels like she's going to fall out sometimes! It's horribly uncomfortable, especially as she seems to move back up a bit overnight and then descend again really quickly when I get up! She's still really active, which is great obviously but really hurts as she's either putting more pressure on really low or kicking me hard in the ribs and stomach! She's certainly free to arrive from Sunday! I just wonder if I'll make it to my next midwife appointment in a week's time!

Beca :wave:


----------



## AnakeRose

Appt this morning...hopefully they'll schedule an induction! I'll keep you all posted :)


----------



## Guppy051708

good luck anake!


----------



## Asher

Good luck Anake :)


----------



## YoungNImum

good luck anake :D


----------



## AnakeRose

Well, my OB sent me to the hospital for a non-stress test because my blood pressure was kinda high. It's because I have GD and they wanted to check his heart rate and movement. Then when I was at the hospital, my resting blood pressure went down to 99/45 :wacko: and my blood sugar dipped to 3.2 (cause I hadn't been allowed to eat). So they gave me some food and pretty much sent me home after my BG leveled out. I have to go back in on Sunday and again Wednesday (unless he decides to come on his own). OB wasn't concerned about his size yet. Sitting in a holding pattern right now. Now I know why they say not to lie on your back when you're this far along!


----------



## ckylesworld

baby Zane was born today at 2:29 p.m. 7lb 11oz on the second contraction no tears no stitches:happydance: got an epidural after they broke my water when contractions got bad. didn't feel a thing after that actually slept the whole time until I had to push. best decision I ever made! because my blood pressure was high my doctor recommended keep it down anyway it works like a charm. I'm trying to post a picture of him but my phone won't let me.


----------



## Atlmommy37

Induction in the morning. Will try to update :happydance:

I'm so glad I've had all you lady's to help get to this point...thank you!


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats ckylesworld!!!

Good luck tomorrow Atlmommy37!! 

The babies are just pouring in now :)


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Congrats!! So many babies! It's all so exciting!!


----------



## gatorj

ckylesworld said:


> baby Zane was born today at 2:29 p.m. 7lb 11oz on the second contraction no tears no stitches:happydance: got an epidural after they broke my water when contractions got bad. didn't feel a thing after that actually slept the whole time until I had to push. best decision I ever made! because my blood pressure was high my doctor recommended keep it down anyway it works like a charm. I'm trying to post a picture of him but my phone won't let me.

Congrats!!! :baby:


----------



## gatorj

Sending positive vibes atl!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Congratulations ckylesworld


----------



## massoma8489

ckylesworld said:


> baby Zane was born today at 2:29 p.m. 7lb 11oz on the second contraction no tears no stitches:happydance: got an epidural after they broke my water when contractions got bad. didn't feel a thing after that actually slept the whole time until I had to push. best decision I ever made! because my blood pressure was high my doctor recommended keep it down anyway it works like a charm. I'm trying to post a picture of him but my phone won't let me.

Congra Hun


----------



## massoma8489

EstelSeren said:


> Congratulations mummytochloe! She's beautiful!
> Massoma- glad baby Haider's doing well and I'm sure you'll feel better about the tears soon! :)
> As for me, I don't think I can cope with this pressure if I go over, another 2.5 weeks feels scary enough! Having tons of BH and she's so low it feels like she's going to fall out sometimes! It's horribly uncomfortable, especially as she seems to move back up a bit overnight and then descend again really quickly when I get up! She's still really active, which is great obviously but really hurts as she's either putting more pressure on really low or kicking me hard in the ribs and stomach! She's certainly free to arrive from Sunday! I just wonder if I'll make it to my next midwife appointment in a week's time!
> 
> Beca :wave:

Thanks Hun it will happen when time is rit trust me good luck look at the bright side not much left


----------



## massoma8489

Cong mommytocleo soo happy finally some baby decide to show up even though some were September babies


----------



## MadamRose

i've quickly updated the first page if i've missed anyone let me know.

hope all are well x

ladyl had Reid Davis by c-section today


----------



## ckylesworld

Here he is :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AnakeRose

ckylesworld said:


> Here he is :cloud9:

So adorable!! :flower:


----------



## nik25

Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## Asher

Congrats to all the new mummies! It's all becoming very real now! :)


----------



## miriam

ckylesworld said:


> Here he is :cloud9:

Congrats dear...he is beautiful :)


----------



## YoungNImum

aw congrats on baby zane, lots of August babies now :)


----------



## klcuk3

Congrats to all the new Mummies x getting very excited about meeting my own now x


----------



## OperationBbyO

Congrats to all the mommies!!


----------



## Duejan2012

i know i didnt post to much on here but so you can update i too had my little girl. Eva Jazmin born 6lbs 14oz on aug 16 at 37+1 due to pre e! Couldnt be more happy!


----------



## MadamRose

Congratulations Duejan2012 x


----------



## Guppy051708

Duejan2012 said:


> i know i didnt post to much on here but so you can update i too had my little girl. Eva Jazmin born 6lbs 14oz on aug 16 at 37+1 due to pre e! Couldnt be more happy!

Congratulations!! Enjoy ur new little bundle :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

Well today is due date #1 (based on ov) (due tomorrow based on early scan). 
...guess im the 'lucky' first one of the group to see my EDD came and go ...meh. So disappointing especially since my mom is in for only a limited amount of time and shes already been here a week...on a positive note i guess i still have 21 hrs left to have an august baby


----------



## vic161209

hope u have your baby soon guppy

congratz to all the beautiful new babies, well done mummies.

on a side note to uk ladies less than 10hours to go and we'll b having September babies :happydance: personally this is what iv been hoping for. my dd1 starts school nursery on wed 4th so any time after iv done the first school run is fine with me :haha: id b devastated if I couldn't make taking her on her first day so plz baby wait for now!


----------



## Atlmommy37

Congratulations on the babies! 

My induction isn't going as planned. I was started on pitocin yesterday morning. Didn't progress, switched to cytotec. Now I'm waiting for the pit to be restarted at 11:30. Was told have to have baby one way or other. Too risking with his kidney problem and low fluid. Please pray he comes soon.


----------



## MadamRose

Hooe baby comes soon guppy

Atlmommy37 hope things with induction speed up


----------



## lynnikins

yay theres a few of us here that arent on the FB group we dont quite have 9 on there though plenty looking close


----------



## gatorj

Hey all!

So happy to have the weekend. Been laying about being lazy but it feels good! My poor pelvis/lower back is tight. I feel like an old lady when I get up and walk!? Still, trying to walk and be active. I have a ball chair here at my home office; today I sat on it a bunch (while on the computer) and bounced a bit. It seems like it really helped relieve some tension down there?? Not sure why? Anyone else experience this??

Take care ladies-


----------



## Guppy051708

due date bump...

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/image_zpsd8ab65c8.jpg


----------



## Asher

Looking good guppy!


----------



## Proserpina

No offense to those who delivered in August, but...

Bring on the actual September babies!! :happydance:

Who will be the first?


----------



## Melissa_M

YAY for September!!! Not me....my baby is going to be a good little girl and wait till the 10th to come out :lol:


----------



## nik25

Baby Ava will be here via c-section Friday morning at 8 A.M!!!:):):)


----------



## MadamRose

Guppy051708 lovely bump

Congratulations nik25


----------



## AnakeRose

Heading to the hospital this morning for another non-stress test. Been in pain all night, but I don't think it's contractions yet. We'll see when they hook me up to the machines! I just hope my BP doesn't dive as low as it did that last time :wacko:


----------



## MadamRose

Guppy051708 lovely bump

Congratulations nik25


----------



## Guppy051708

AnakeRose said:


> Heading to the hospital this morning for another non-stress test. Been in pain all night, but I don't think it's contractions yet. We'll see when they hook me up to the machines! I just hope my BP doesn't dive as low as it did that last time :wacko:

best of luck! let us know how it goes :hugs:


----------



## gatorj

Hope all goes well Anake!!


----------



## MadamRose

Hope all goes well anake


----------



## Atlmommy37

Guppy: cute bump pic

Baby Greyson is here 7.6oz, finally came at 11:11pm Saturday. I'm soo in love!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## klcuk3

Awww cuteness atlmommy 

Good luck Anake x

As for me - I've got consultant appt tomorrow morning, hoping for a successful sweep and a plan for the remaining 2 weeks....come on baby!


----------



## Guppy051708

Atlmommy37 said:


> Guppy: cute bump pic
> 
> Baby Greyson is here 7.6oz, finally came at 11:11pm Saturday. I'm soo in love!

so precious <3
congrats!


----------



## MadamRose

congratulations Atlmommy37


----------



## AnakeRose

Atlmommy37 said:


> Guppy: cute bump pic
> 
> Baby Greyson is here 7.6oz, finally came at 11:11pm Saturday. I'm soo in love!

Adorable!


----------



## AnakeRose

Well it's not happening today. Little guy is pretty comfy in there. I have to admit I'm feeling pretty deflated :sad1:. I was in so much discomfort overnight that I thought for sure stuff had started. Apparently not.


----------



## massoma8489

Atlmommy37 said:


> Guppy: cute bump pic
> 
> Baby Greyson is here 7.6oz, finally came at 11:11pm Saturday. I'm soo in love!

Cong Hun so adorable


----------



## Asher

Aw baby Greyson is lovely! Congrats!


----------



## Guppy051708

AnakeRose said:


> Well it's not happening today. Little guy is pretty comfy in there. I have to admit I'm feeling pretty deflated :sad1:. I was in so much discomfort overnight that I thought for sure stuff had started. Apparently not.

:hugs: looks like we both have comfy babies.


----------



## Proserpina

Found out my doctor will be out of town from Sept. 13-22nd. It's his sister's wedding so he really can't get out of it and sounds genuinely disappointed that he might not be there. 

My due date is September 20th. So I'm hoping this baby gets comfy and stays put for a few days past that!


----------



## Melissa_M

Greyson is beautiful!!!!

Hope those early september babies start making their appearances :flower:


----------



## AnakeRose

How are you doing today Guppy? I'm at my LMP due date today and other than feeling a little nauseous I doubt anything is going to happen today. My doctor seems to think my actual due date is Sept 8. Oh I hope not!!


----------



## Guppy051708

AnakeRose said:


> How are you doing today Guppy? I'm at my LMP due date today and other than feeling a little nauseous I doubt anything is going to happen today. My doctor seems to think my actual due date is Sept 8. Oh I hope not!!

Normal :( 
It diesnt help that this weekend was a three day weekend due to the govt holiday and dh hasnt planned anything. We r just sitting around doing nothing. Ive tols him it upsets me that he never plans things and i want my mind taken off labor but he never takes the initiative. And sure i could plan something but then i feel like he is annoyed w me for dragging him along. It rrally bothers me that he doesnt care about my anxiety at all. It could be easily remedied if he showed he axtually cared and we went out and did somethinf to take my mind off things.


----------



## klcuk3

I've been admitted with raised blood pressure and am on induction list waiting for my waters to be broken! Could be a wee wait as not sure how many others are before me x really hope it can be done overnight as my friend is working and I'd love her to look after me xx


----------



## Guppy051708

klcuk3 said:


> I've been admitted with raised blood pressure and am on induction list waiting for my waters to be broken! Could be a wee wait as not sure how many others are before me x really hope it can be done overnight as my friend is working and I'd love her to look after me xx

Best of luck!


----------



## AnakeRose

Guppy051708 said:


> AnakeRose said:
> 
> 
> How are you doing today Guppy? I'm at my LMP due date today and other than feeling a little nauseous I doubt anything is going to happen today. My doctor seems to think my actual due date is Sept 8. Oh I hope not!!
> 
> Normal :(
> It diesnt help that this weekend was a three day weekend due to the govt holiday and dh hasnt planned anything. We r just sitting around doing nothing. Ive tols him it upsets me that he never plans things and i want my mind taken off labor but he never takes the initiative. And sure i could plan something but then i feel like he is annoyed w me for dragging him along. It rrally bothers me that he doesnt care about my anxiety at all. It could be easily remedied if he showed he axtually cared and we went out and did somethinf to take my mind off things.Click to expand...

Wow that sounds familiar!! I always seem to plan everything too :(


----------



## AnakeRose

September 2, 40 Weeks! My LMP due date. 

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/Bump40Weeks1_zpscddf8a52.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/Bump40Weeks2_zps48de4a44.jpg


----------



## Atlmommy37

Anake: as always cute pic.

Guppy: could have written that myself...men just don't get it


----------



## Pink Petals

Pretty sure I will be pregnant forever. Might as well just resign myself to living with pregnancy...


----------



## Kiss08

Nursery!

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj92/odenwesd/Nursery-1.jpg


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> Nursery!
> 
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj92/odenwesd/Nursery-1.jpg

Love it!


----------



## AnakeRose

Pink Petals said:


> Pretty sure I will be pregnant forever. Might as well just resign myself to living with pregnancy...

I know the feeling! I'm going to be really disappointed if nothing is going on down there when I go to my doctors appt today.


----------



## Melissa_M

Gorgeous nursery Kiss08!!!!


One week left for me!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Just got back from my appt. They've officially changed my due date to Sept 8 :brat: OMG I"M GOING TO LOSE IT! She checked me this morning and poked her finger into my cervix to hopefully get things started. All it's really done though is cause me to bleed a little.


----------



## Kiss08

AnakeRose said:


> Just got back from my appt. They've officially changed my due date to Sept 8 :brat: OMG I"M GOING TO LOSE IT! She checked me this morning and poked her finger into my cervix to hopefully get things started. All it's really done though is cause me to bleed a little.

Huh??? They can do that?!

And poked your cervix as in a sweep?


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: Anake

Beautiful nursery Kiss!!!

AFM, i had my official "overdue" appt. MW recommend black cohash tincture and pumping IF i am crampy. She said it will only work if i was close to labor anyways. If the baby isn't ready then it wont work-no harm in trying. So i did that for an hour today and had about 20 contractions in that one hour. Then once i stopped i had about 3-5 more on my own and then they fizzed out, although the cramping is def worse now, so maybe it did a little something. I am pretty crampy now, so i might try it one more time tonight, but otherwise leave it (unless i start contracting).

DS1 turns three years old tomorrow...will be interesting if this little chicka arrives on his bday! I'll be 4 days "late" tomorrow so i suppose it's possible.


----------



## AnakeRose

Guppy051708 said:


> :hugs: Anake
> 
> Beautiful nursery Kiss!!!
> 
> AFM, i had my official "overdue" appt. MW recommend black cohash tincture and pumping IF i am crampy. She said it will only work if i was close to labor anyways. If the baby isn't ready then it wont work-no harm in trying. So i did that for an hour today and had about 20 contractions in that one hour. Then once i stopped i had about 3-5 more on my own and then they fizzed out, although the cramping is def worse now, so maybe it did a little something. I am pretty crampy now, so i might try it one more time tonight, but otherwise leave it (unless i start contracting).
> 
> DS1 turns three years old tomorrow...will be interesting if this little chicka arrives on his bday! I'll be 4 days "late" tomorrow so i suppose it's possible.

I was pretty crampy after my appointment and up until about an hour ago, but nothing has really progressed. I'm just really starting to get scared that he's going to be too large and all of a sudden I'll need a c-section. I'm already freaking out about a possible surgery because I've never had one before. I don't think my doctor took me seriously when I told him I do NOT want a c-section unless it's medically necessary!.


----------



## Melissa_M

Are they worried about the baby being too big?? MAybe you could ask for an ultrasound. 

That's weird they switched your date so late in the game - did you ovulate late? What are they going by?


----------



## AnakeRose

Melissa_M said:


> Are they worried about the baby being too big?? MAybe you could ask for an ultrasound.
> 
> That's weird they switched your date so late in the game - did you ovulate late? What are they going by?

I'm worried he's going to get too big! If you go by my LMP it's September 2. If you go by my first ultrasound it's September 8. That would put me conceiving 2 days before my first + HPT...not possible!!

I had an ultrasound on Wednesday last week and they were saying he's 8lbs 2oz already. Doctor said he won't induce due to size....well if I don't go into labor soon he's going to top 10lbs I swear! I'm so frustrated it's not even funny. This one doctor just won't listen to me. I even showed him my chart and he said those are garbage....


----------



## Melissa_M

Hmm I think it's odd they aren't more concerned with size given you have gestational diabetes....but a 10lb-er can be born vaginally... my brother was 10lbs 5 oz...and one of my friends just had a 12 (yes 12!)lb 7oz little girl ---vaginally!!! :shock: 

I've actually heard bigger babies are easier to push out because they have more cushion :flower: 

Hope you go into labour on your own soon!


----------



## HeatherLTBee

We waited until our shower to also do a gender reveal cake...

It was so wonderful and adorable.

I can't wait to meet our son, Braelin :cloud9:

My step daughter cut the cake.. and then nearly cried.. she wanted a sister so bad... :cry:
But I think she is coming around now :flower:
 



Attached Files:







cake 1.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 4









cake 2.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AnakeRose

Aww love the cake! Don't worry about your daughter...she'll love her little brother :)


----------



## Pink Petals

AnakeRose said:


> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> Are they worried about the baby being too big?? MAybe you could ask for an ultrasound.
> 
> That's weird they switched your date so late in the game - did you ovulate late? What are they going by?
> 
> I'm worried he's going to get too big! If you go by my LMP it's September 2. If you go by my first ultrasound it's September 8. That would put me conceiving 2 days before my first + HPT...not possible!!
> 
> I had an ultrasound on Wednesday last week and they were saying he's 8lbs 2oz already. Doctor said he won't induce due to size....well if I don't go into labor soon he's going to top 10lbs I swear! I'm so frustrated it's not even funny. This one doctor just won't listen to me. I even showed him my chart and he said those are garbage....Click to expand...

My baby is big and I am overdue also. Ultrasound showed he was already 6 pounds at 34 weeks! He must be huge by now... We are thinking he will be 9-10 pounds. From the research I have done, it seems that they don't recommend inducing or c-section based on size alone anymore. They would need to do a c-section if your pelvis is too small for the baby, but that doesn't happen as often as you might think.

Try not to worry about size! (I say that even though I have been fretting a little about size too :haha:)

I find out today whether or not I am going to be induced. Cervix was still closed last week, head not engaged. But I have been very crampy at night.


----------



## HeatherLTBee

thanks! i know... she just still says things like
"its a stupid boy" 

haha

she will be fine.


----------



## MadamRose

Kiss lovely nursery 

hope things happen soon for both anake and guppy

Pink Petals big babies imo aren't as bad as some think both my girls were 9lbs 12 (6days late and 10 days early) had water birth with gas and air for first and water birth no pain relief for the second x


----------



## klcuk3

I had my yellow bump which turned pink today 4.9.13 at 6:12am after a quick labour and delivery following induction that only involved breaking my waters x Caileigh Isla weighed 9lb2oz!!! A bit of a shock compared to her sister xx I'm tired but otherwise well, did lose 1litre blood so am in til tmw xx


----------



## klcuk3

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/image_zps770518dc.jpg

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/image_zpsf7d05cb3.jpg


----------



## nik25

Congrats!!! She is beautiful! 42 hours to go for me!!! I'm getting so excited! C-section on Friday morning:)


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats! Beautiful!!!

I'm counting down til my c-section too...mine is on Tuesday!


----------



## MadamRose

klcuk3 congratulations she's beautiful x


----------



## Guppy051708

congratulations kcluck! how precious <3

Melissa, i can't believe you are meeting miss Nora in a few days!!! i honestly feel like you are going to be meeting her before i meet mine. Im so serious!


----------



## AnakeRose

She's adorable! I love her nose :)

One more (and hopefully last) NST today. I'm still spotting from my doctor poking her finger into my cervix yesterday. Cramped really bad last night, but nothing happened.


----------



## YoungNImum

aw congrats mama, love how youv spelt her name aswell, good job, shes adorable :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Well doctor did a little more aggressive sweep today so hopefully it'll get stuff going. I go in for an induction on Saturday if I get that far.


----------



## Guppy051708

hope you can doge the bullet Anake!


----------



## Melissa_M

Steph for your sake I hope not!!


----------



## Atlmommy37

Kiss: great nursery

Kluck: beautiful baby


----------



## Pink Petals

Cervix finally open! 1-2 cm.
Induction scheduled for next Wednesday, but hoping I won't need it as I have been having more and more cramps and contractions.


----------



## AnakeRose

OMG am I hurting after that sweep! Hopefully it kickstarted something!


----------



## Pink Petals

For those who have been through labor before, how regular do contractions have to be to be considered regular?
I have been having what I would describe as "waves" of pain all afternoon and evening. It feels like menstrual cramps, sometimes even in my back, along with that tightening feeling. But they are not perfectly regular. It comes every 10-20 minutes and can last 20-60 seconds. Could this be early labor?


----------



## MadamRose

Could be early labour pink. My midwives wanted 2 preferably 3 contractions in 10 mins lasting around 60 seconds to be classed as established x


----------



## lynnikins

normally 3-4 min apart and lasting 50-60 seconds is considered latent phase labour and warrents a call to your MW


----------



## Proserpina

I know I'm late getting things ready for baby (always was a last-minute kind of woman), but I'm done sewing my 15 newborn cloth diapers: 

https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag66/ProserpinaPomegranate/clothdiapers_zpsac0aad26.jpg​
I have another six newborn BumGenius all-in-one cloth diapers (2 pink, 2 green, 2 yellow) and 4 BumGenius all-in-ones (2 blue, 2 green) arriving in the mail today that are supposed to fit babies "8 lbs. to 35 lbs." Was also given another 6 BumGenius all-in-ones (2 pink, 2 green, 2 yellow) that are for "8 lbs. to 35 lbs." at my shower. 

Will post a picture of my entire newborn stash later today.


----------



## Kiss08

Heading to the hospital for the second time this week, both non-baby related! DH broke his elbow on Tuesday so we made an ER trip (boy, were they amused when we told them we were there for him, not me). Today he has surgery to set his elbow for recovery. 

Next time I go to the hospital I better be bringing home a baby dang it!!


----------



## alocin22

Congratulations to all the new mummy's <3 

I have a csection booked for tomorrow, exciting times. Xx


----------



## Melissa_M

Good luck tomorrow alocin!!

Pink Petals it sounds like it could be early labour. My early labour was similar...I was in pain on and off all day but felt more like mentstrual cramps. They got regular around 8pm coming every 10 mins....they got closer and closer together and more intense and I headed to the hospital when they were painful and about 4-5 min apart :flower: 

Proserpina those diapers look great! You must have saved so much money making them yourself!


----------



## nik25

Alocin good luck tomorrow! Our c section is at 8:00 A.M and I'm getting so excited!!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Kiss08 said:


> Heading to the hospital for the second time this week, both non-baby related! DH broke his elbow on Tuesday so we made an ER trip (boy, were they amused when we told them we were there for him, not me). Today he has surgery to set his elbow for recovery.
> 
> Next time I go to the hospital I better be bringing home a baby dang it!!

LOL poor hubby! Hope he recovers quickly!


----------



## AnakeRose

So if I don't go on my own, I go in for an induction on Saturday at 8am. I should have my little guy this weekend! 

Cramping a LOT today, but I expected that after the aggressive sweep he did yesterday. You know I think this is the only time during pregnancy that you're actually 'happy' to see a spot of blood. 

Surprisingly I had an awesome sleep last night! Only woke up twice instead of 10 times. Maybe it's because now I know there's an end on the horizon and I know when it'll happen. My mind isn't working overtime like it was. 

Told DH last night what I wanted for pain management in case I can't say for some reason. I'd rather be put right out for a c-section because I can honestly say I'll freak out on the table and that's not healthy for either of us. 

There was a young girl in labor when I was in having my NST yesterday (couldn't have been more than 17) and her boyfriend kept saying he had a say in her pain management....uhh....no you don't buddy, sorry! Now I know why they don't like to have a lot of people in the room with the mom. They kept arguing. I finally had to ask them to turn their ringers off because they had them turned up really loud. I don't care if you text or message people, but come on have some respect for the other 3 of us in the room and turn your ringers off. I had mine on vibrate. Poor girl kept apologizing for moaning and making a lot of noise. I told her not to worry because we're all going to be there at some point and she kinda deserves it (the other 3 of us were in agreement). Made her feel better. I'm 35 and really nervous...I can't imagine being her age and going through this.


----------



## alocin22

nik25 said:


> Alocin good luck tomorrow! Our c section is at 8:00 A.M and I'm getting so excited!!!

Thank you and Good Luck to you also :) we have not been told the time, will find out when we get there at 8am. Excitement is kicking in now i have got over the shock of it. X


----------



## Pink Petals

I went out walking and some guy yelled "holy cow!" when he saw me. I think that means it's time! :haha:


----------



## OperationBbyO

Gah! Nothing! I have nothing going on. No cramps, Braxton Hicks. Nada.

COME OUT BABY!!!


----------



## Atlmommy37

Exciting everyone's getting so close...good luck!


----------



## AnakeRose

Losing a lot of my mucus plug this morning in pieces. 24 hours till I go to the hospital for my induction unless I start before then!


----------



## EstelSeren

Think I'm in the early stages of labour! Lots of contractions but no pattern to them and they're not always painful, although they sometimes floor me with the mixture of pain and extraordinary pressure! Losing lots of plug and it's sometimes a little blood streaked! Saw midwife yesterday and she said that she didn't think that I'd make it to my next appointment at 40+4 and also that she thought baby would be 8 lb + if I made it to 40 weeks! Baby's also fully engaged- midwife couldn't feel any of it and I actually just have 'eng' written on my notes rather than a fraction, which I've never had before! Very cautiously letting myself get excited now!

Good luck to everyone, especially those having c-sections or inductions soon! Hope we all have a relatively easy time of it!

Beca :wave:


----------



## AnakeRose

Good luck girl! Hopefully I'm right behind you :)


----------



## Asher

Good luck ladies!! :)


----------



## Kiss08

SteffyRae had her baby girl Solaris yesterday (sept 5) via planned csection. I got to see them today (we are delivering at the same hospital) and they are doing great! :)


----------



## smonty27

I feel like this little girl is never going to come got checked and i'm still 2cm 50% effaced and have been like that since Monday. I really hope that she comes soon because hubby is leaving for deployment in a couple weeks :((

Good luck to all the ladies!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Im finally in labor!!!
Have had about 25 CXs in the last 2.5 hours. Can no longer just sit through them. Getting uncomfortable! Gonna get some reat while i can bc im certain they arnt easing up until my sweet girl arrives! Will be 41 weeks tomorrow so its about time!


----------



## AnakeRose

Guppy051708 said:


> Im finally in labor!!!
> Have had about 25 CXs in the last 2.5 hours. Can no longer just sit through them. Getting uncomfortable! Gonna get some reat while i can bc im certain they arnt easing up until my sweet girl arrives! Will be 41 weeks tomorrow so its about time!

Yay Guppy! 

I should have my sweet little boy on Sunday-ish.


----------



## gatorj

Had my appt today and was 50% effaced (been this way last 2 times) and a "loose" 1 cm dilated (she said a close 2). She did a sweep and I've been spotting/cramping since. Feel crampy/sore now..it is a weird feeling! Best wishes ladies!!


----------



## massoma8489

Wow good luck to all the ladies that are still pregnant and cong to all the ladies that had there baby's


----------



## Guppy051708

Def labor! Just had my show and CXs are getting more intense and lasting longer. (50-60 sec)


----------



## Melissa_M

GO Steph GO!!!


----------



## klcuk3

Good luck Guppy x come on baby!


----------



## Asher

Yay Guppy fab news! Come on baby! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Lilah Victoria arrived this morning (sept 7th) at 2:49am. She weighed the same as her big bro (7lbs & 4oz). She is 19 inches long and absolutly perfect. Delievey went smoothly and fast. Didnt have time to fill the tub si no water birth but thats ok. She is amazing and im ao in love. Cant believe i finally met her!

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/image_zps25bb8496.jpg


----------



## Proserpina

Congratulations, Guppy!

My own daughter was 7 lbs. 4 oz., too. It's a good size: not too big but not too small.


----------



## Asher

Congrats guppy she is beautiful! :)


----------



## MadamRose

Congratulations guppy x x


----------



## Melissa_M

:cloud9: Can't wait to snuggle my own sweet little baby girl now


----------



## smonty27

congrats guppy she is so cute I hope both you and the baby are doing well


----------



## ckylesworld

Congrats she is beautiful!


----------



## EstelSeren

Congratulations Guppy! She's gorgeous! :happydance: :flower:

Afm, I'm still getting random contractions and am generally very uncomfortable! I'm under orders to keep her in until at least Wednesday though as that's the earliest our childcare (mil) can get here so we have someone here to look after our toddler whilst we're at the hospital! Hopefully I can last that long! :haha:

Beca :wave:


----------



## gatorj

Yay Guppy!! Congrats!!!:cloud9:


----------



## AnakeRose

Way to go Guppy! Gorgeous little girl.

AFM the doc put in the hormone strip to start the induction. Wasn't too comfy going in :(
They're sending me home because they're really busy. I'd rather be at home anyways. Coming back at 5pm. I'm just hooked up to the monitors right now for an hour.


----------



## Melissa_M

Good luck Anake!!


----------



## Atlmommy37

Omg guppy she's beautiful.

Snake good luck


----------



## MadamRose

Finally got round to writing full birth story
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/2000491-birthing-pool-home-birth-no-pain-relief.html


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw congrats guppy and hello baby Lilah well done :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Been 5 hours since they put the Cervadil in and I'm contracting every 3 to 6 minutes. They're painful, but not unbearable right now. My back is killing me!!


----------



## Asher

Good luck Anake!


----------



## AnakeRose

Well they sent me home again. I have to go back at 11pm. The Cervidil is causing contractions every 2-4 minutes. I don't know how they expect me to relax and rest between these.


----------



## MadamRose

Hugs anake x


----------



## Guppy051708

Anake :hugs: i hope things pick uo quickly for u and ur little man makes an appearance soon :dust:


----------



## EstelSeren

Feeling quite scared at the moment! Sleep tonight's been quite broken, I feel a little sick, I'm running a temperature, my leg has been cramping badly and baby's not moving so much! Plus I have a bit of a headache, though that could be from lack of sleep! Think I'm bringing my temp down OK with a cool flannel but still a bit concerned! Ringing in when my daughter wakes up just to be on the safe side! Eek!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Pink Petals

Good luck Anake!

I did not realize that when you go in to get induced that they cansend you home. Is this common practice?

I am wondering because I have an induction scheduled for Wednesday. Do I bring my hospital bag?


----------



## Kiss08

Pink Petals said:


> Good luck Anake!
> 
> I did not realize that when you go in to get induced that they cansend you home. Is this common practice?
> 
> I am wondering because I have an induction scheduled for Wednesday. Do I bring my hospital bag?

You should ask your care provider. It depends on the method of induction. Either way though, you should at least have your bag in your car just in case things move quickly. I think it's more common to stay than to be sent home though.


----------



## Melissa_M

I had to stay for my induction :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

Pretty much everyone i know thats been induced stayed until there was a baby :thumbup:


----------



## YoungNImum

good luck anake :D


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm happy to announce that I had my baby girl this morning at 08:25! We've called her Annest Ceridwen and she weighs 7lb 9oz! It was all a bit of a whirlwind really- from getting to hospital to baby born in less than 2.5 hours! So very, very different from last time! We both have to stay in for 48 hours for antibiotics but otherwise we're both doing well, just a bit shocky still! Will do a proper birth story when we're home and settled!

Good luck to everyone still waiting on their new arrivals, especially those for whom it's fairly imminent!

Beca :wave:


----------



## klcuk3

Congratulations Estel x


----------



## Guppy051708

Congratulations Estel!! So happy for you! What an amazing delievery!
Hope ur stay is enjoyable


----------



## Atlmommy37

Congratulations estel


----------



## Melissa_M

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MadamRose

EstelSeren congratulations


----------



## Asher

Congrats on your baby girl Estel! Lots of love xx


----------



## gatorj

Congrats Estel!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Anake, hope u are doing well


----------



## MissMuffet08

I know i joined the group kind of late but I had my daughter via csection Wednesday sept 4 th. Her name is Madelyn Faith. We are now both home me doing well. Congrats to all the other sept births!!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Congrats Estel, Guppy, and missmuffet!! More new babies - I Love it!! Guppy I feel like I've been stalking your threads for a while, happy to see you finally had your beautiful little girl :) My transverse baby is head down now so I'm hoping for a smooth delivery (whenever that may be!).


----------



## MadamRose

Kaili had her boy Dylan today via c-sec


----------



## OperationBbyO

It's so great to see everyone having their babies! 

I feel like I'm going to be the last one!


----------



## kassiaethne

psh don't worry I feel like I am going to be after you LOL. am all jealous of everyone having their babies already!


----------



## gatorj

Left work early today :( lower sacral area hurts so much to walk and sit even.. Disappointed bc it is not like I'm having contactions (besides BH). Very emotional today :cry:


----------



## Kiss08

Yeah, working while 9 months pregnant is NO FUN! 

Today I had to shut my office door for an hour so that I could take my pants off and sit on the floor to stretch! lol


----------



## smonty27

well had a doctor apt today and they stripped my membranes so we will see where this goes i'm hoping for the best and if not then i'm looking at induction hopefully sometime next week

congrats to all the babies!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Any news from Anake?


----------



## gatorj

Guppy051708 said:


> Any news from Anake?

I was wondering too?


----------



## Melissa_M

C-section tomorrow morning at 6:30am!!! T-minus 9 hours to go :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Melissa_M said:


> C-section tomorrow morning at 6:30am!!! T-minus 9 hours to go :)

:yipee:


----------



## Pink Petals

Well we are heading in to the hospital. Have been having contractions that are averaging 5 minutes apart and are very intense. Hopefully this is the real deal!


----------



## All Girls

I forgot to update here. 

I had my baby after a fast labour on Friday 6th. I thought all along i was having a girl and was starting to sweat it the last week with it turning breech, weighing bigger than my others, not having it premature that it was a boy and even though i was team yellow i had pink sorted. When they said it was a girl i cried with delight and relief lol. She is beautiful, she weighed 7lb 11oz, looks nothing like my other two girls who are also completely different than each other. It still amazes me how kids from two people can look so different each time. 

I had a great labour. It was only about an hour from start to finish with a 6 minute second stage and it like my first labour i cried and laughed through out it. Well i wasn't laughing at the last 15 minutes but i was ok up until that. When i got to there i told them i had to come home and i would come back later. I didn't bother with the epidural this time either although i thought i had wanted to experience a birth with epidural. At one stage i was kicking myself for not taking the epi but all in all it was ok. Easy say that now when it is over. She was 1.5lb bigger than my others so was sure i would need stitches this time, i didn't thank god. I feel very bruised and battered inside now though (4 days later) which i don't remember on my others.


----------



## AnakeRose

Introducing Evan Michael
Born Sept 8 at 9:12am via emergency c-section.
9lbs 1oz

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/Evan1_zps19779e36.jpg

I'll post my birth story later. Still in some pain.


----------



## Guppy051708

AnakeRose said:


> Introducing Evan Michael
> Born Sept 8 at 9:12am via emergency c-section.
> 9lbs 1oz
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/Evan1_zps19779e36.jpg
> 
> I'll post my birth story later. Still in some pain.

Adorable. Love the name too

Hope recovery is going well


----------



## Asher

Anake he is gorgeous. Rest up and recover. These babies are coming in thick and fast now. X


----------



## MadamRose

Congratulations all girls am andd anake


----------



## EstelSeren

Huge congratulations Anake! He's gorgeous! I honestly thought you'd have had him before I had my girl, not about 45 minutes later on the same day! 
It's weird to think that Annest's 3 days old already and I don't think that still being stuck in hospital with her's helping! I have no sense of time in here!

Good luck to everyone still waiting on their babies! :flower:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Kiss08

LockandKey had her boy Everett on sept 6


----------



## Melissa_M

Had my baby girl Nora yesterday morning :cloud9: 
7lbs 13oz, 22.5" long 

https://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af131/Melissa_M1101/D82F71F0-5A45-45F2-AB4E-F6ABCD079404-11088-00000F599F7CD01B_zpsb9c68e6a.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

LockandKey congratulations 

Melissa_M congratulations she adorable


----------



## EstelSeren

Congratulations Melissa_M! Nora's gorgeous!
Congratulations LockandKey!

Beca :wave:


----------



## klcuk3

Congratulations Lockandkey, Melissa M and Anake x so many gorgeous babies x

We've survived the first week yay!!


----------



## Guppy051708

c+p bc im on my cell and nursing :D




Guppy051708 said:


> Edit to the front, was confirmed yesterday that lilah is actually 20 in long, not 19 like we had thought (we couldnt straifhten her leg out at birth for a proper meausurement so 19 was a guesstimate)
> 
> she and DS2 were offically the same exact height and weight at birth


----------



## All Girls

//


----------



## Guppy051708

All Girls said:


> My little girl Megan, born 6th September.

Adorable.
btw, she totally looks like a Megan!!! good call!


----------



## Melissa_M

Megan is gorgeous!!


----------



## Atlmommy37

Congratulations ladies on all the beautiful babies! 

I have great news, after being on an antibiotics since birth Greyson's kidneys have cleared :happydance: I'm so thankful


----------



## gatorj

Ladies- my pelvic pain Monday turned into my water breaking at 9pm!! Landon Rhodes was born 9/10 at 10:32am. We are both doing well!! Pics to follow!!


----------



## klcuk3

Congratulations gatorj xx


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats gatorj!!!


----------



## massoma8489

All Girls said:


> My little girl Megan, born 6th September.

Cong hun


----------



## MadamRose

gatorj congratulations


----------



## tekkitten

Wooo, congrats!!


----------



## gatorj

https://i.imgur.com/wi6FJc2.jpg

We are in love!!!!


----------



## Asher

All these cute babies arriving! Congrats girls!


----------



## miriam

congrats to u all ladies on having your babies. i did not post here much but want to update that my yellow bump turned blue on 8 of sep and i m loving him too bits n enjoying being a mum :)


----------



## lynnikins

Congrats on all the babies, still waiting for my tardy little one


----------



## gatorj

So exciting to see all the cutie patooties!!! Congrats ladies. Keep 'em coming!! :hugs:


----------



## Pink Petals

I had Byron at 12:16 on Septeber 11. It took 3 hours of pushing and forceps. He was a big one at 10 pounds, 13 ounces. But he is healthy and strong!


----------



## lynnikins

congrats hun,


im very jealous of all these babies arriving


----------



## Guppy051708

lynnikins said:


> im very jealous of all these babies arriving

Hope your LO arrives soon. Going "late" is no fun :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## YoungNImum

congrats to all the new mummy's, love all the cute little newborn pics!


----------



## Asher

Baby Olly Thomas Ashton was born on 13th September at 2.29am, quick birth story....
I went for my swim as planned, and had some discomfort whilst I was swimming, only planned to do 30 but ended up doing 50 instead to try and get more discomfort! Then I came home and was a little bit achy but nothing more. DH suggested DTD to help if I had managed to get things moving, so we did. Had some tea and then went to bed about 11, with a bit of discomfort but went to sleep. Woke up at 12.15am with mild pain but thought it was nothing much, went to the loo and had a pink show, then from 12.25-12.30 they got quite strong and I finished packing my bag, told DH to ring his mum quick and rang the hospital. Literally 12.45 ish I was saying it was getting bad and we really needed to go. Waters started breaking on the loo and then carried on in the car (car seat was sopping wet!), had to ring triage on the way in to tell them that there would be no way I could get into them as I was scared things were happening really quickly. They said they would get a delivery bed ready and met me at the door. Water all over the lift, the reception, the corridor, had to take my shoes off and wade in!! Got examined at 1.30 on arrival, and was 8-9 cm. She advised me to lie on my back so they could attempt to slow things down slightly in the hope of getting the antibiotics in for the group b strep, but even when they got the drip up I was too sweaty for the plasters to stick so the cannula kept coming out and the drip wouldn't run through. At about 2.10 I said I needed to get onto my (scabby) knees, cos I was resisting pushing really badly, party through fear! In the end I just went with it, and out flew Olly! Midwife didn't even have her gloves on, delivered him with a towel that DH ran out to get!! And there he was, little Olly Thomas (I got my way with the name). It was all very surreal, I didn't expect it to happen quite so quickly, I had very little control over the whole thing. I missed a few things out of my bag because leaving the house was so rushed and frantic!! 

So we got home about 5.45 yesterday evening. DH and the boys came to pick us up from hospital, it was very sweet. My parents and the in laws came round for the quickest squeezes of Olly in his first day, then me and the boys bathed and changed him into clean clothes which they loved. Then the little horror decided to be awake and not put down til midnight! Bless, he slept then til 5.15, fed, then went back down and is still there squeaking away in his crib. He's a little star, it's odd having 4 children! Sam's not doing too badly, a little jealous and a bit like a bull in a china shop, but we'll get there.


----------



## klcuk3

Congratulations Asher xx


----------



## gatorj

Congrats!!


----------



## AnakeRose

Hey Ladies!

Evan is 1 week old today :D

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/Sept152013A_zps9e1fca52.jpg
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y252/anakerose/Sept152013B_zpscc813f84.jpg


----------



## nik25

Congrats to all of you new moms!! We had our little princess Friday Septrmber 6 via scheduled c-section. We didn't know until birth that I had a bad placenta and apparently it caused her to be IUGR and only weighed 5 lb even and 17 inches. She is healthy and truly a miracle baby! She was also born with a complete bilateral cleft palete. Basically the whole roof of her mouth didn't form but she eats great with a special bottle. She has an appt with a specialist on Thursday so please say a prayer for us:) we know its a long road of surgeries and tears but luckily she is perfectly healthy and this can be fixed. Ill post pics of our baby girl after while.


----------



## Proserpina

nik25 said:


> Congrats to all of you new moms!! We had our little princess Friday Septrmber 6 via scheduled c-section. We didn't know until birth that I had a bad placenta and apparently it caused her to be IUGR and only weighed 5 lb even and 17 inches. She is healthy and truly a miracle baby! She was also born with a complete bilateral cleft palete. Basically the whole roof of her mouth didn't form but she eats great with a special bottle. She has an appt with a specialist on Thursday so please say a prayer for us:) we know its a long road of surgeries and tears but luckily she is perfectly healthy and this can be fixed. Ill post pics of our baby girl after while.

Good luck with that. My DD was born with a cleft palate (and still needs at least one more surgery on it). Hope they got you started on Habermans, because I was not told about those bottles when DD was first born, and they proved to be a Godsend later. (They're expensive, but insurance can pay for them.)


----------



## Atlmommy37

Congratulations on all the new babies. Nik praying for your little one.


----------



## kassiaethne

Meet kent kazuo 
3.200 kilos
Born sept 15th

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u138/mourningsong/image_zps9a825c75.jpg

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u138/mourningsong/f0f48bc2-4405-4e23-82fe-7e9459364980_zpsfe611933.jpg

So exausted but happy


----------



## CazM 2011

Still pregnant and now overdue. Not liking it at all, good luck all who havnt had babies yet, and congratulations to all who have!! Xxx


----------



## smonty27

My baby girl was born yesterday September 15th at 641 pm

I went in at 2am after being in labor for 3 days and it not going anywhere they told me to go home due to beds being full and the midwife told me to labor for a little bit at home I went home and stayed as long as I could before it got too much me and the husband ended coming back to the hospital at 730 and was admitted right then. They got me hooked up and set up with an epidural things went pretty fast and they told me I was ready to push at 330 pm and I started to push at 4 pm. 630 came and they told me that I was going to need assistants and they offered the vacuum warning me that if it popped of 3 times then it meant a c section!! The thing popped off twice and I was so scared I was in for a c section. Then all of a sudden I had the feeling of I need to get her out and a couple mins later out she came. It was truly a incredible experience and I wouldn't change it for anything


----------



## smonty27

Amelia Marie born September 15 at 641 pm weighing 7 lbs 11oz and 22 inches long :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nik25

Congrats!!! Just beautiful:)


----------



## gatorj

smonty27 said:


> Amelia Marie born September 15 at 641 pm weighing 7 lbs 11oz and 22 inches long :)

Congrats!!!


----------



## stargazer01

congratulations!!


----------



## Asher

Congrats ladies on the beautiful new babies!


----------



## HeatherLTBee

Full moon is Thursday for us here in Ohio!
Here is to hoping it pops me into labor... that way I can have my little bean on my anniversary! (September 20th)


----------



## Bumpbananas

Son no 2 born at 3:55pm yesterday 16th Sept went into birthing centre room at 12pm so got to it quickly.. 8 pounds 11 ounces not agreed on name yet! Likely Hugo Maximillion... Used tens machine from early labour then gas and air and nothing during pushing phase.. 2nd degree tear but no stitches needed. Baby came out sideways covered in membranes past the neck.. I shook and shivered after pain of pushing and they covered me with about 6 blankets but I soon recovered.. Wouldn't of changed experience and choice I made to do naturally.. Pushed whenever I felt the urge with midwife encouragement.. Good luck ladies its soon over trust in ur selves!! Xx


----------



## Kiss08

Lily Elizabeth was born at 1:40 am on September 13th, her due date. She was 7 pounds even and 19 inches.

Med-free, doula assisted hospital birth story: 
My first contraction was at 6 am on the morning of the 12th. Contractions would be regular for a while, die out, and come back. This happened most of the day. I was in complete denial that she was really coming! Just went about my normal day (including visiting friends at 5:30 pm and going out to dinner at 7 pm -- all while having contractions!). Contractions were 3-5 minutes apart starting at 5 pm and went to 2-3 minutes apart around 8 pm. I used my breast pump (10 minutes on one side, 8 minutes on the other) at 4:30 and I think that's what jump started things.

My doula came over at 8:30 pm which is when contractions got more intense. I had been feeling all my contractions in my back so we did lots of things to try to get baby to change positions but to no avail. My doula did a lot of hip squeezes which helped tremendously! I got in my bath tub about 10:45 and my water broke in the tub around 11 pm. I said I wanted to go to the hospital shortly thereafter and said that I wanted an epidural (my birth plan was to go naturally and after this comment, I didn't mention it again). We got around and drove to the hospital (somehow I was able to keep my composer in the car and felt relatively little pain). Arrived at the hospital at midnight and triage took 40 minutes (and they wouldn't let my doula come back!). I was 5 cm upon admission.

By the time I got to my room, I was in transition. We immediately filled up the tub and as I undressed, my entire mucus plug fell out. I had three contractions in the tub. On my 3rd one, my doula asked if I was pushing. At first, I said no but then I said I wasn't sure. I was just trying to relax and my body naturally pushed. She told me to get out of the tub immediately (no water births are allowed at the hospital). My nurse checked me and I was 8-9 cm. We called my doctor in (he was already on the floor as he had recently delivered another baby). By the time he came in (about 10 minutes) I was fully dilated. I pushed in a side lying position for about 25 minutes. The baby's heart rate kept dropping during contraction (from 130 to 95) due to coming down the birth canal so quickly. They gave me some oxygen but by the time they got it, I was on my second to last contraction. She came out with her head sideways and screamed before her body was out. I flipped from my side to my back and my doctor placed her up on my chest. It was so amazing! DH cut the cord and we did skin-to-skin for an hour before she was weighed and checked. 

I feel so fortunate to have had exactly the birth I had envisioned. We are so in love with our baby girl. We've been home a couple days now. The nights are a bit rough but not too bad. I'm so happy with my little family!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## OperationBbyO

My baby boy was born Sept 15! It was such an easy labor. I went from googling "Am I in labor" to running in the birth center an hour later stripping in the lobby b/c I had the urge to push. I can't believe I went so fast for a first time mom! Everybody is happy and healthy. :)


----------



## under25ttc

I forgot to post
I was due 9/15/13
Our Lil girl came early..
Callie Faye was born Aug 23, 2013
4lb 15oz 18in @10:17am

Callie was born with breathing problems, so she spent a week in the children hospital nicu. She is doing wonderful now! Growing and thriving!


----------



## adopim

Our baby girl made her appearance yesterday. We'd been monitoring my fluid levels and yesterday it dropped to a concerning low. Went to the hospital for induction. Received pitocin at 1:30pm and active labor started about 1:45-2pm. My water was broken by the doctor at 4:30pm an internal check showed about 3cm & 80% effaced. An hour later I was complete and baby was coming. She was born at 5:32pm while I was waiting for my epidural... 6lbs 7oz and 20 inches long :)


----------



## YoungNImum

congrats :D

im here and still pregnant :D


----------



## gatorj

Congrats!! Not too much longer YoungNI!


----------



## tekkitten

I am fianally in labor! Will update soon, currently 7cm and just got my epidural :)


----------



## gatorj

Yay tekkitten! Hope your labor is quick!


----------



## EstelSeren

Congrats to everyone who's had their baby!
Tekkitten: hope your labour's quick and that you've had your baby now! 

Beca :wave:


----------



## Guppy051708

congrats to the ladies who have recently met their sweetys :cloud9:

tekkitten- hope youve met your lo by :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

My little CuppyCake is 2 weeks old today...time is going way too fast! :cry:

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/528177_193699044145107_556561052_n_zpsa6702304.jpg


----------



## AnakeRose

I know what you mean! Evan is 2 weeks old tomorrow!


----------



## tekkitten

Oh my gosh... Ellara is here, photo and birth story to follow, was quite epic for a first time. 33 hour labor in total


----------



## massoma8489

hey ladies i hope everyones doing good lots of new babys wow and a big cong to all the new mommys


----------



## massoma8489

update on baby haider after getting out from the hospital postpar. we had his first docter appontment and doc sent us to the hospital again because baby had jandice at levels 19 so it was perty high we stayed for a day and got out the next day light therpy was dun and levles got down to 14 so we went home and rest is history God i felt like he was so tiny i forgot my daughter was only 4 pounds but now i feel like time is passing to fast i feel like im missing out on soming even though im here 24 seven belive it or not when hes asleep i feel like waking him up and showering him with kiss well here are some pictures of haider my baby btw it was a nice journey with you ladies coming on here and posting and reading other post from you ladies kind of miss it but thank god pregnecy is over and my little guy is in my hands

oh yaa and you see the jelousee of my daughter in the babys place i love her lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0404.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0423.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0428.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0393.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AnakeRose

Holy crap!! I stepped on the scales this morning and I've LOST 30 pounds!!! I weigh less than I did the day I found out I was pregnant. (I can hear all of you saying "I hate you") :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

Ok im officially the rebel of the hospital it would seem being 42wks by scan dates today and refusing induction of labour, they obviously dont see women like me often because everytime im there they have to have a big discussion about it between staff memebers who have to handle my notes


----------



## adopim

AnakeRose said:


> Holy crap!! I stepped on the scales this morning and I've LOST 30 pounds!!! I weigh less than I did the day I found out I was pregnant. (I can hear all of you saying "I hate you") :haha:

Nice! I checked today and I was only down 12. But I did only put in about 20lbs for the pregnancy anyway.


----------



## EstelSeren

AnakeRose said:


> Holy crap!! I stepped on the scales this morning and I've LOST 30 pounds!!! I weigh less than I did the day I found out I was pregnant. (I can hear all of you saying "I hate you") :haha:

That's great! :thumbup: I can understand the assumption that people might bring the (mostly) good natured hate over it though! I don't know what I weigh now but I do know that a week post partum I was comfortably back into my pre-pregnancy jeans and looking like I'd never been pregnant! I'm particularly pleased with that seeing as this was my 2nd baby! :happydance: I had only gained about 18 or 19 pounds in total though (based on my last weigh in at 38+3) and she was 7lb 9oz at birth so I must have lost pretty much all the weight just by giving birth (again! With my eldest I gained about 22lb total and she was 8lb 5oz!)! Some women are really lucky with how they carry and how quickly the weight is lost! :thumbup:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Melissa_M

I've lost about 25lbs....still have 10 to go till pre-pregnancy though...and ideally I'd like to lose 20lb.


----------



## Court28

I am back to pre-pregnancy weight already as well! I only put on 6kg total, and he weighed pretty much 4kg so im not surprised really haha.


----------



## ckylesworld

I weighed 10 days after DS was born and weighed exactly what I did when I got pregnant but my stomach still feels like jello :nope:


----------



## Guppy051708

Im 4lbs below Prepregnancy weight. But i never gain much weight anyways (about 14ish lbs). But also i had HG and lost 12lbs too


----------



## ozzi

Congrats to you all on your new arrivals... so many new little bundles of joy :) 
Still very pregnant and hoping I won't have to wait much longer!


----------



## alocin22

Quick update, sorry not been in for a while. 
My little man was born by c-section on the 6th sept weighing 5lb9oz. He is just perfect.


----------



## Daniellexxxx

Just to let you all know my baby girl was born on 7th September 2013 at 5.46pm weighing 9lb 2oz.... Big baby haha! Love her with all my heart xx


----------



## HHenderson

Guppy051708 said:


> My little CuppyCake is 2 weeks old today...time is going way too fast! :cry:
> 
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/528177_193699044145107_556561052_n_zpsa6702304.jpg

Im going to have to stalk this thread! Im missing all the photos!! Lol my whole kitchen is cupcakes. I love it. Shes so precious! :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

Guppy051708 said:


> Lilah Victoria arrived this morning (sept 7th) at 2:49am. She weighed the same as her big bro (7lbs & 4oz). She is 19 inches long and absolutly perfect. Delievey went smoothly and fast. Didnt have time to fill the tub si no water birth but thats ok. She is amazing and im ao in love. Cant believe i finally met her!
> 
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/image_zps25bb8496.jpg


OMG!! YOU HAD HER ON MY BIRTHDAY!!! :haha: :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## MaryP83

Our not so little man was born 9th sept 2013 8lb 13 oz


----------



## YoungNImum

im still waiting on my newborn to arrive is anyone els still expecting? x


----------



## CazM 2011

My little girl was born a week ago, 23rd September at 9.33pm after a very fast labour, I was induced due to reduced movement again. She was 8lb 2oz!! We are doing well will 2 under 2!! So pleased to have another girl, I was so unsure on what we were having!! Xx


----------



## Proserpina

:yellow: bump turned :blue:. Serge Constantine (called Constantine or "Costa" for short) was born yesterday after 8 hours of induced labor, 41 weeks + 2 days gestation. He weighed 9 lbs 5 oz, 22.5 inches long. Had a bit of malpresentation with his head tilted upward, but got him out without pain meds just the same. 

He's beautiful and I'm so in love. Will post an announcement / birth story thread elsewhere with pics when I get the chance.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Still pregnant here. But happy to hear of all of the new babies born :)


----------



## Proserpina

I hope this thread has died because everyone is just too exhausted with their beautiful new babies!

Here's my birth announcement & story, with pictures.


----------



## gatorj

Pretty much the case here!! :) Thanks for sharing!


----------



## YoungNImum

I had a baby BOY :D 
Maurice David Robert born 4/10/13 8lb 9oz 21inch long born at 1:24pm using G&A no stitches, got to the hospital at 9cm and everything happened quickly from there


----------



## lynnikins

bump arried little boy 9lb 15oz born 26th sept 16 days past due at midnight/00.01am


----------



## tekkitten

Wow 16 days past due date!!

Congrats to the new arrivals, and yes, I have been way too exhausted and busy to pop on here


----------

